# What did you do in your shop today?



## woodtickgreg

I was going to do some wood turning today, but thought.......gee I sure could use some new chisels. So I decided to start making some on the ole south bend. So I oiled her up and had at it. It was a fun day in the shop doing a little machining, had so much fun running the south bend that I made a bunch of extra blanks to sell as well. Running the south bend is just an absolute joy! This was the longest I ran her since the restore, I ran it about 5 hours straight and the bearing caps never even got warm. It tickled me to see oil running out of the shafts and dripping on the machine, that told me it was getting properly lubed. I put the 4 jaw independent chuck back on and ground up a hss cutter and set it up in the tool holder. I played with the speeds and depth of cuts as well. I love the smell of cutting oil!  It's like gun oil and solvent, or wd 40, or marvel mystery oil. I know that's weird. :dunno: So here's a few pics...........

First three pics are of the lathe running and making a cut. Turning square stock round for the handle end of the chisels.
[attachment=33028]

[attachment=33029]

[attachment=33030]
I said I was going to use this lathe and get her dirty, it's not an art or museum piece. She's covered with oil and chips and being used as it was meant to. I think it's as close to running a brand new 1949 lathe as you can get. It just flat out works. 
[attachment=33031]
I used this cart during the restore of the lathe, now it has been re purposed as a machinist cart. Some of my machining tools are on it, oils for the lathe, some steel stock etc. I can pull it out when I want to use the lathe or mill and push it back between the mill and lathe when I'm done.
[attachment=33032]
This is what I am starting to work on, 3/8" square cold rolled stock.
[attachment=33033]
If I turn the ends round it will make it easier to handle them when they are done. Just drill a 3/8" hole in the end of the handle and epoxy them in.
[attachment=33034]

[attachment=33035]
Was a fun day in the shop. 
What did you guys do in the shop today?

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> What did you do in your shop today?



Nothing. Unless you count my mill as my shop, in which case I did a pretty good bit. 

You had a great day in your shop I see. Nicce work my friend. Anyone who may wonder what kind of work Greg does - my favorite turning tool was manufactured in his shop.


----------



## Brink

Nice!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## SDB777

I did the lawns...no shop time. Been reading up about stabilizing and stabilizing chambers/vacuum pumps though. Have some 'feelers' out there, waiting on answers....

Do you have a website with your chisels? 



Scott (can always use another tool...maybe) B

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

SDB777 said:


> Do you have a website with your chisels?



I don't have a website for anything. :dunno: :lolol: At this time I just post a thread when I get some tools made up for sale. I only sell my tools here on the wood barter at this time. Thanks for the interest though. This batch will be mid size tools. Watch for a sale thread in a few weeks. 

:hatsoff:


----------



## Sprung

Greg, it looks like you had a fantastic day in the shop!

No time in the shop for me today. Really would have liked to have had some time this weekend, but I'm still sick and in quarantine. I could quarantine myself to the shop, but I wouldn't feel safe running power tools when I'm tired, achy, and my brain is in a fog. Plus loud noises currently make my head hurt. Shop time will come another day. As much as I miss my shop, I miss my wife and son far far more. Since I've been quarantined to the bedroom, I haven't seen much of them the last 4 days, even though we're in the same house. My 11 month old is just beside himself that daddy can't play with him, and it breaks my heart. When I'm out of quarantine, I'm not even going to be thinking of shop time until I've had a few days to spend some quality time with my wife and son.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo

Worked a little on my Hummer build and took some video footage for next week's youtube channel show. Now to edit the video.


----------



## Sprung

goslin99 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked a little on my Hummer build and took some video footage for next week's youtube channel show. Now to edit the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube channel??
Click to expand...


See the link is Ken's signature. Ken does a great job on those videos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Started makin my shop normal again and made a mess- what a relieve -the clean  was drivin me NUTS!!!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2: 3 boxes to warm up- furniture in my future.


----------



## Kenbo

goslin99 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked a little on my Hummer build and took some video footage for next week's youtube channel show. Now to edit the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube channel??
Click to expand...




Yup, here's the link to the channel.
http://www.youtube.com/user/kennyearrings1?feature=mhee

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

Spending the afternoon in the shop! (Except for right now, while the little guy takes a nap. My shop is directly under his room, and I don't want to wake him!)

Coffee always tastes better with a little bit of sawdust: 


 

Finally got a chance to sell the Stanley 77 Dowel Maker that came with my bandsaw. Auction ended on ebay today for more money than I was expecting to get. That means that in the next few days I'll finally be able to order parts and blades for my bandsaw! :D 

If things go as planned, I should be able to have a couple projects completed to the point where I can move them on to the finishing stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Makin a mess- little shavings-sawdust and crap on the floor. Dust on machines- wood here there same with tools- ahh what a relieve- back to my normal mess- that clean was gettin me down...................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bluedot

I put finish on two Pepper Mill/ Salt Shaker combos. Turned an Osage pot call and grunt call. These were also my first attempt at "Flamed Osage". I am happy with the result so far we will see after the finishing is complete. Cleaning crossed my mind but the urge to make sawdust won out. :)

Dan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Spent day in shop. I've not taken much vacation this year, so I'm using some up by taking Fridays off thru end of year. Turned some ornaments, a couple boxes and made up some of the ornament tools to post and for some locals that wanted one during a recent demo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

You ever running a limb saw for a ten hour shift?

I did yesterday, cut enough limbs to fill two 28yard grapple trucks full. So I had thought about getting a piece of wood down from the shelf, but my arms are too sore to get it down. And it's some sweet BlackWalnut crotch that will become a RM bowl...... Maybe tomorrow?




Scott (I hate being sore) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

SDB777 said:


> You ever running a limb saw for a ten hour shift?
> 
> I did yesterday, cut enough limbs to fill two 28yard grapple trucks full. So I had thought about getting a piece of wood down from the shelf, but my arms are too sore to get it down. And it's some sweet BlackWalnut crotch that will become a RM bowl...... Maybe tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (I hate being sore) B



I wish I was there... I'd get it down for you. Then I'd run off with it(hoping your legs are sore too!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777

DKMD said:


> I wish I was there... I'd get it down for you. Then I'd run off with it(hoping your legs are sore too!)


 

Ouch, y'all kick a fella while he's limping....wouldn't ya? Maybe if it was crappy pine 2x4's or something I'd be safe!:eek:


Scott (:confused:glad your a few miles away:confused:) B

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spent some time in my shop today doing some metal work and machining. I finished turning the square stock round for the handles. I am using 3/8" and 1/2" cold rolled bar stock, high carbon. I think I turned about 40 blanks. I plan to make several different styles, I have something special planned for the finish on these.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

1 more since we can only do 4 at a time now.
Well this is a good start on the chisels, got a long way to go, these aren't done on a cnc machine but old school machines. I make stuff the old school way, lay out lines and read the dials and hit my marks, just too much fun for me. I love the smell of cutting oil, it's very relaxing turning the handles and watching the part take shape. I have made some of these tools before but the quality on these will be better because of the new machines I acquired last year, my rebuilt south bend lathe and the new old burke mill. Using these old machines is so much fun for me. I have a long way to go on these as I do 1 step at a time in batches, 1 for me and some to be sold, my turning chisel set is going to grow this year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SDB777

It was something I had been putting off since I returned from Maine....

Installed a 30,000BTU natural gas heater for the wife in the garage/shop. Seems the 'perfect temp' for making her sweet swirly poly resin blanks is more then an electric heaters can really accomplish quickly. I have a feeling, it might come in handy for 'others' that happen to be using the same space(if you know what I mean). I fired it up after checking all the connections....twenty minutes I was thinking about cleaning up nakid!!!!



Needless to say, between filling orders and installing black pipe...I didn't get to 'dodge the raindrops' in the backyard. No milling today!




Scott (but the wife is happy she can be warm) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

SDB777 said:


> It was something I had been putting off since I returned from Maine....
> 
> Installed a 30,000BTU natural gas heater for the wife in the garage/shop. Seems the 'perfect temp' for making her sweet swirly poly resin blanks is more then an electric heaters can really accomplish quickly. I have a feeling, it might come in handy for 'others' that happen to be using the same space(if you know what I mean). I fired it up after checking all the connections....twenty minutes I was thinking about cleaning up nakid!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, between filling orders and installing black pipe...I didn't get to 'dodge the raindrops' in the backyard. No milling today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (but the wife is happy she can be warm) B




As lond as its "for the wife" you can't go wrong! Nicely done Grasshopper


----------



## SDB777

NYWoodturner said:


> As lond as its "for the wife" you can't go wrong! Nicely done Grasshopper


 


I learn slowly, but at least I learn....she even bought it!




Scott (the force is strong in this one) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> 1 more since we can only do 4 at a time now.
> Well this is a good start on the chisels, got a long way to go, these aren't done on a cnc machine but old school machines. I make stuff the old school way, lay out lines and read the dials and hit my marks, just too much fun for me. I love the smell of cutting oil, it's very relaxing turning the handles and watching the part take shape. I have made some of these tools before but the quality on these will be better because of the new machines I acquired last year, my rebuilt south bend lathe and the new old burke mill. Using these old machines is so much fun for me. I have a long way to go on these as I do 1 step at a time in batches, 1 for me and some to be sold, my turning chisel set is going to grow this year.
> 
> View attachment 33374




Those tools are fantastic. Nicely done my friend.



As for me..................I climbed up on the roof of my shop today and cleaned out my chimney. Winter is fast approaching and when it comes to a wood stove in the shop, a clean chimney is a safe chimney. And that was it for my shop today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

I was worthless- stayed up way too late and did not get near enough sleep.............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got a couple hours of machine time in the shop tonight after work. Was fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

My back is still not 100% so I did not go fishing as I wanted too. So I spent some time in the shop and did a little machining again. I have been working on a batch of detail chisels for the wood lathe and today I got all the machining done on them today. Running the old Burke mill again was fun, she's not real fast but she works.
After I finished drilling, countersinking, and tapping the holes for the carbide cutters the blanks go back on the mill to remove excess material from the front of the chisel. a shot of the mill setup.




A little closer pic of a chisel after the final machining step.



A pile of finish machined blanks and one blank that will show how I like to grind back and sand them for smooth edges and clearance of the cutter.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Awesome day Greg. If I ever come north of the Red River and make it to Mitchikin I want to spend some time playing in your shop with you. Man that South Bend is a thing of beauty. Just can't say enough about the restoration you did on her. Beautiful work on the cutters. :two_big_thumbs_way_the _hell_up:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here's a couple more pics of today's progress.

After seeing this pic I filed the tip back just a little more, I want the carbide to be very proud of the tip 



Top view.




Since this pic was taken I detailed the tip better to my liking. There is plenty of material below the cutter for strength.



1 down and 9 to go. Sure is nice to be making chisels again, I intend to make a full set for myself and sell a few to others if they want some. I will post the different styles in a for sale thread as I make them.


----------



## Kevin

Greg, friendly tip - use the edit feature on yur posts and look at the relationship between your image codes and your typed text. You phone users it doesn't matter, but for us PC users the stuff is just scattered all over the place.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Awesome day Greg. If I ever come north of the Red River and make it to Mitchikin I want to spend some time playing in your shop with you. Man that South Bend is a thing of beauty. Just can't say enough about the restoration you did on her. Beautiful work on the cutters. :two_big_thumbs_way_the _hell_up:


 Kevin, you and I will get together some day I promise, even if I gotta make a road trip to Texas. I would love to spend a couple of days with ya even if it was a working weekend. Just ask the duckman, working with wood and stuff is fun for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jimmyjames

hmmmm, 2 flute high speed steel, greg you need some carbide endmills?


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmyjames said:


> hmmmm, 2 flute high speed steel, greg you need some carbide endmills?


Good eye jimmy, I got a bunch of these 2 flute hss steel chinese cutters, I bought them by the pound. I just use em and toss em when they are dull. The carbide ones are a bit pricey for me.


----------



## jimmyjames

i have a gigantic box of brand new hss stuff if you want them, i can send along a few carbides, roughers and finishers 4 and 2 flutes etc if youd like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Greg, friendly tip - use the edit feature on yur posts and look at the relationship between your image codes and your typed text. You phone users it doesn't matter, but for us PC users the stuff is just scattered all over the place.


I don't understand Kevin, does the post not look right? It looks good on my end, Is it not good on your end?


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmyjames said:


> i have a gigantic box of brand new hss stuff if you want them, i can send along a few carbides, roughers and finishers 4 and 2 flutes etc if youd like.


That would be awesome! I don't have much tooling for my machines yet, but I am getting there. My burke mill has a max capacity of 1/2" shank size. Let me know what you want for the stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jimmyjames

im guessing your collets are R8? do you have collets up to 3/4?


----------



## Sprung

Greg - looks like you had a great day in the shop! Those are great looking and well made looking tools. Even if you never told us that you enjoy making them, one would be able to tell from just the pictures and the quality of the tools.

Didn't get anything accomplished in the shop today. Was hoping to have some shop time this evening, but I hurt my left shoulder on Friday (there was a loud crack/pop when it happened too...) and can't hardly use/move it. Did manage to get my bandsaw wheels off today so I can replace the tires on them this week. I needed a puller to get the bottom wheel off the drive shaft, and don't have a puller. An auto mechanic friend stopped by this evening with one from work. That's all I managed to get done in there today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jimmyjames

woodtickgreg said:


> That would be awesome! I don't have much tooling for my machines yet, but I am getting there. My burke mill has a max capacity of 1/2" shank size. Let me know what you want for the stuff.



i will put together a box for you, probably just pay the shipping greg, i will never use the high speed steel stuff and the carbides.... lets just say they didnt cost me anything....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmyjames said:


> i will put together a box for you, probably just pay the shipping greg, i will never use the high speed steel stuff and the carbides.... lets just say they didnt cost me anything....


You rock! That would be awesome! I am very grateful. Thank you so much for your generosity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmyjames said:


> im guessing your collets are R8? do you have collets up to 3/4?


Jimmy, the old burke is 3c collets, max shank size is 1/2" I am trying to find a collet closer for my south bend lathe, it will accept 5c collets and I could turn down the shanks of hss end mills to 1/2" with carbide cutters on the lathe I think.


----------



## ButchC

Moved some stuff around and worked on this:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

Worked some more on the Hummer, put my large fan up in the attic and reinstalled my fire board for my wood stove. Also cleaned a little. Winter is coming fast and I need to winterize my shop quickly. Liquids to be put away, thorough clean up, all filters and D/C cleaned and tuned. Gonna take about a day but I'm actually looking forward to it. Hopefully next weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jimmyjames

woodtickgreg said:


> Jimmy, the old burke is 3c collets, max shank size is 1/2" I am trying to find a collet closer for my south bend lathe, it will accept 5c collets and I could turn down the shanks of hss end mills to 1/2" with carbide cutters on the lathe I think.



turning hss with carbide is a chore, it will knock the edge off pretty quick, better off using ceramic, do you have a holder for the ceramic disks? i think they are about 3/4" round x 3/16"-1/4" thick? if so i will send along a ceramic puck as well.


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmyjames said:


> turning hss with carbide is a chore, it will knock the edge off pretty quick, better off using ceramic, do you have a holder for the ceramic disks? i think they are about 3/4" round x 3/16"-1/4" thick? if so i will send along a ceramic puck as well.


No Jimmy, I don't have anything for ceramics and I have never used them.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well today I got the first detail chisel back from being black oxide coated, looks pretty cool I think. I git the sanding done on the rest of the chisel blanks and they will go off to the metal coaters as well. Now to decide which style to make next. I sand the chisels to 220 and then get them coated and they really come out nice. I am keeping one for myself and have 9 to sell, I started a sale thread for them. I think maybe the large roughing chisel's should be next, if you have never used one of thes for roughing you are missing out. Can I say they actually make roughing enjoyable? Her's a couple of pics.

The ones with the blueing are not sanded yet, sanded ones are on the bottom, black oxide finished tool on top.



Insert installed.









So after I got these done I sat back and did a little reflecting, sure has been nice spending some time in the shop. It has been a hectic summer, working both jobs, finished the lathe restore, trying to make time for fishing, and chores around the house. Work is finally slowing down so I am excited about getting more shop time. I have a few more styles of chisels to make and then I plan to do some turning, it's been to long! I hope to be on this thread a lot due to more shop time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

Love the chisels. Nicely done and I'm glad that you have been getting some much needed shop time. Good for you!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got home from work today and found a box from Jimmy, had to run down to the shop and open it up. Very cool Jimmy, I really did not expect this much. THANK YOU VERY MUCH. All quality stuff and American made. Some really cool stuff here and styles that I did not have.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

So since I had this box of really cool carbide cutters I just had to try one out. It works really well, seems to run cooler, leaves a better finish on the bottom as well, the 4 flutes definitely cut better.









I roughed out 6 chisel blanks much quicker than with the hss cutters. These will be 1/2" full size carbide insert roughing chisels. This is my favorite




Rough idea of how these will look, long way to go to get them finished and to my standards. But it's a start, I think I'll do about 10 or 12 of these.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

It always amazes me, the tools that you guys make. There is a ton of talent on this forum and you sir have a lot of it. Fantastic work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jimmyjames

Awesome Greg! enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Well, went out to the shop last night - but ended up not doing anything.

Future son-in-law would most likely not appreciate the amount of chips and dust I'd fling around with wet lacquer sitting on his in-progress dining room table :) He used a 2x4 and plywood frame, then put walnut and ash wood flooring over it in a pattern. Sanded it down and is now putting the finish on it.

Then he's going to take the 4x4 legs off his old table, fasten to this one and paint everything not already finished white.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Found the top of my work bench.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Started finishing a pair of nightstands my wife asked me to build over a year ago. (And have been in progress for almost that whole year - mostly collecting dust in a partially completed state.)

Did some work on my bandsaw - getting it real close to being up and running!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I worked both jobs today, I picked up the first batch of detailer chisel shafts from the metal coaters and the black oxide looks really cool. Then I came home and finished the rough milling on the roughing chisels. Next is drill and tap them for the screws and grind back the tips for clearance. a little metal sanding and then off to the metal coaters for these as well. I am having fun making these chisels.

The detailers are done and black oxide coated.




10 roughers all machined, just gotta drill and tap next.




How the curved carbide will sit. Of all the tools I make this one is my favorite, it is the most used and my go to tool. It actually makes roughing fun and roughing usually sucks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert

Today I finished up that spalted holly clock and started working on a mushroom box farm. Since I'm doing several I'm working in steps. First step is to put tenons on the ends and mark where I'll split the top and bottom.

Also in my shop today I got a good reminder of why I wear a faceshield when I turn. It causes quite a startle when a chunk of bark flies off and smacks you right in the middle of your faceshield. Made me glad I had it on, that's for sure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

What did I do in my shop today. Abso-freaking-lutely nothing. I'm on call for the city this weekend and my phone hasn't stopped ringing since 1:30 this morning. I ended up having to go out and assist some of my crews and never got home until after 5 am. When I'm tired like this, I don't play with the machinery. It just isn't worth a digit. Hoping for a restful night so I can play a little tomorrow. Here's hoping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SDB777

I actually turned a pen this morning...one of the punky, gnarly, little chunks that I had vacuum stabilized last week. Wanted to see if it was good, bad or otherwise. It turned like a solid chunk of wood that had none of those things wrong with it!! Guess it worked?!?!?!

The pen? It is a Gold/Chrome Trivalent Sierra from timberbits.com
The chunk? It is a spalted piece of Southern Red Oak from the side of the road somewhere in Arkansas




Scott (I remembered where the 'on' switch was) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

SDB777 said:


> I actually turned a pen this morning...one of the punky, gnarly, little chunks that I had vacuum stabilized last week. ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kweinert

I'm with you on that. I had a program this week that was kicking my butt. After 12 hours on Tuesday, 11 on Wednesday, and 9 on Thursday I came home yesterday at my normal time but decided not to go out into the shop. Just too easy for something to happen when you're tired.

Fast spinney things and lack of sleep are definitely not a good mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

Kevin said:


> View attachment 34425


 


*Ouch....I got a spanking!*







Here's the pen......






Remember this is my first blank turned that I stabilized, and the material wasn't meant to actually be anything but a 'test'. But the test was good enough to put hardware on it....the finish is nothing more then sanding to 600grit and EEE, and then wax.

Guess this means I need to do a knife now? I stabilized a piece of Pignut Hickory at the same time I did this little chunk.....




Scott (http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Gifs/dontfeedmods_zps2043b050.gif) B

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sprung

Put coats 2 and 3 of chocolate brown milk paint on the nightstands. Next for the finishing on them is a couple coats of danish oil, then a coat of paste wax. Then I can put in the inner shelf, install hardware and the doors, and call them done! I'll post some pics when they're done.

Got the bandsaw up and running today too. Does it ever cut! Runs so smooth now too! Got a few things left to do on it, but it's now fully usable to cut wood with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great looking pen Scott, Kudo's to you guys for realizing you are tired and should not be operating machinery. No shop time for me today either, running erands, maybe tomorrow after I get the boat emptied out( that sucks). Got some chisels to package for shipping too.


----------



## Kenbo

I'm glad I'm not the only one. It's one of my major rules. If I'm not 100% into it, or I am tired for whatever reason, I don't touch the tools. I may still go to my shop, but I will clean or tinker, or organize. No power equipment unless my heart and mind are completely focussed. 

That's a gorgeous pen Scott. Looks like that stabilizer has done you well. From punky and junky, to just plain funky. Awesome stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

I'd like to pretend I'm a 100% safe woodworker, but I have to be honest. I'm not a safe woodworker at all. I'm a lucky woodworker. I've gotten away with so much crazy BS so many times I can't believe I still have all my digits. And I have the scars on them to prove it. I don't tempt fate, but my lifestyle seems to prove that the luck of the Irish is a real and present danger to those of you that are not Irish. Give me a high five (high four for some of you non-Irish). :five2:


Am I the only honest bull-in-a-china-cabinet guy here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Am I the only honest bull-in-a-china-cabinet guy here?


Ya got the bull part right!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Oh, I've done stupid stuff before - don't want anyone to think I'm perfect. (I know, I know - no danger of *that* happening)

It's just that sometimes I'm smart - and then that happens I have to advertise it in the hopes that people will remember that and not the stupid stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I try to do the most hazardous tasks when I am at my best. Early or late I stick to hand tools. Only when I am at the top of my game will I take the biggest risk and that is usin the broom!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

SDB777 said:


> *Ouch....I got a spanking!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pen......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this is my first blank turned that I stabilized, and the material wasn't meant to actually be anything but a 'test'. But the test was good enough to put hardware on it....the finish is nothing more then sanding to 600grit and EEE, and then wax.
> 
> Guess this means I need to do a knife now? I stabilized a piece of Pignut Hickory at the same time I did this little chunk.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Gifs/dontfeedmods_zps2043b050.gif) B




VERY nice pen!!!!


----------



## Kenbo

When I think back to the way I used to be, I'm shocked that I have any digits at all. Any time that I did spend in the shop, was spent with massive amounts of alcohol in my system. I don't think I did anything in the shop while I was sober so you can only imagine what kind of crazy crap I pulled with a belly full of liquid courage. Since I gave up the sauce, I've become extremely safety conscious. Giving up booze improved the quality of a lot more than just my woodworking, I can guarantee you that.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well lets see what I did in the shop today. I got the chisels that where ordered from me packaged up and addressed for shipping and then moved on to some machining.
I thought I was done with the bevel machining but when I looked at the way the cutter sat I did not like it. I wanted it to sit a little tighter so I re did them all, I am much happier with them now.




This is how they look after the remachine, much better fit and more to my liking.



Here you can see how the cutter will fit and the little pocket that is machined in the middle of the cutter for clearance of the curved cutter. These chisels will accept the curved or straight cutters, the curved are my favorites for roughing.




How the pockets look after the re do, ready to drill and tap next.



More coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So next I applied some more blue and marked them for drilling.





Drilled and tapped for the cutter, I hand fit each one. 




I like the way they fit. You can see some material that I will machine back and grind for clearance at the front of the cutter.




All are drilled and tapped.



More coming, dinner time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

So here they are drilled and tapped and marked for material removal from the end or front. First one on the bottom is machined and ready to be ground, I like to relief grind them for clearance.



All are machined and ready for grinding



Jimmy, the carbide roughing mill works awesome, so fast. The mill marks from the roughing mill will be ground away. 

 
Depending on how my week goes I should be able to get these ground and sanded in preperation for black oxide coating. When they are done and back from the metal coaters I will start a new thread in the for sale section. Some have already requested these chisels from me. Thanks for looking. I had a great day in the shop. :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440

I roughed out a top to Retop a student guitar for a local school. The previous top got a little hot and lost some braces resulting in a few cracks including one through the bridge. I also got the lid on my tool chest that I've been working on really slowly.

Jacob

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SDB777

Sanded 2-1/2 Black Walnut RM bowls, sealed two of them with sanding sealer, started testing on some Pignut Hickory super punky, spalted, rotted pen blanks using a few different things(Minwax Wood Hardener, Fast Dry Polyurethane, Polycrylic/Mineral Spirits mix, and straight Polycrylic-four of each blank). Weighed them prior to vacuum, but I didn't want to weigh them until they dried enough to keep my scale from becoming 'nasty'.
The Minwax WH will probably give the best results, but I'm not sure what kind of 'harm' it will do to everything(heard them vapors eat the seals), would love to see the Polycrylic stuff do well, it's not too expensive and it doesn't smell like someone is making meth!
Oh, I cleaned the garage after sanding, yup....got the leaf blower out and blew everything!

Oh, and I open a box with knife blanks inside....put a question in "Knife Making" in case anyone wants to take a shot at that.....

I have a box from Dave that needs to be addressed(opened) tomorrow....good thing I have Veterans Day off!




Scott (and I didn't even get to my 'tuit' list) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Kevin said:


> I'd like to pretend I'm a 100% safe woodworker, but I have to be honest. I'm not a safe woodworker at all. I'm a lucky woodworker. I've gotten away with so much crazy BS so many times I can't believe I still have all my digits. And I have the scars on them to prove it. I don't tempt fate, but my lifestyle seems to prove that the luck of the Irish is a real and present danger to those of you that are not Irish. Give me a high five (high four for some of you non-Irish). :five2:
> 
> 
> Am I the only honest bull-in-a-china-cabinet guy here?


My tools have a way of reminding me once in awhile who's the boss, sent my thumb thru the table saw a couple weeks back, on the plus side no stitches this time as I couldn't find the missing piece, must be time for a shop cleaning.


----------



## Mike1950

I screwed up my planer- projects will be on hold till it is fixed.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been getting a couple of hours a nite in the shop after work. I thought my hours where going to get cut at the part time job but that hasn't really happened yet. Anyway it's been fun getting some shop time, been making turning chisels, pretty soon I'll have all the ones I want and some folks here will get some also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Greg - keep churning out those chisels, they look great! And I'm sure they work even better. I'd love to get some, but I don't even have a lathe up and running yet, so I definitely can't justify the purchase.


I started working on building my router table today. Also played with my bandsaw a little more. Was a great evening in the shop! Need to do some cleanup and put some things away at the beginning of the next time I get shop time - all the horizontal surfaces in my shop are getting almost too cluttered for me to work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mrfish55

Clean up day for me, get ready to do the christmas run, boxed up some call blanks for shipping and finally boxed up the redwood rebuild stuff heading home to Florida (no updates in the thread as I can't find it) and finishing off a neat jewelry box for a trade.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been in the shop for a couple of hours everyday this week. I finally got the roughing chisels done and the are ready for the metal coaters to apply the black oxide finish.
So I ground back the roughing end mill marks.




All are ground back now. I do this for clearance, but I leave plenty of material under the cutter for strength.




2 nights of sanding to 220 grit, sure makes em look nice, see the rough blanks in the back for comparison. I really don't have to sand them to black oxide coat them but they come out really nice when I do. They are just going to get beat to heck and scrapped along a tool rest anyway, but they will look nice when new and the coating will help prevent rust too. Nice reflection huh?




Off to the metal coaters in the morning. I wonder which style I should make next? See the pile of 3/8" blanks to the right? Square or round? These could be used for pens as well. Some people like them a little shorter for pens, I like em on the long or full size myself, better control and cancels some of the vibration. imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brown down

I re sawed and re sawed some more 

getting stocked up on flat stock and a lot of it 

I did make a jig for adding corner splines with the help of mike1950
I did my first box and have to redue it tomorrow hahahah jig worked awesome, it was user error hahah 

wait, its always the equipments fault right??:itsme:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kweinert

Well, I was in the shop tonight - it just wasn't my shop. Most Wednesdays there's a small group of us that get together and someone does some sort of demo.

Tonight that someone was me. Gave my first demo. It was ok, nothing spectacular - but I did do it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Wednesdays I always get home late and we have a late dinner, then I like to spend a little time with my family before going to bed. However, relaxing with my family didn't quite happen. My in-laws are coming out to visit next week for our son's 1st birthday. Well, I thought they weren't going to be here for another week. My mother-in-law informed my wife this evening that my father-in-law's days he could get off of work changed. They'll be here Saturday. Three days from now. We have a week's worth of stuff to get done before they come. And I'm in the middle of building their Christmas gift from us. It's nothing big or major, but I do need some time to get it done. And we've got to get the house in order. So, tonight I found myself in the basement. Did some cleaning. Then did some cleaning in my shop and got stuff put away. No work got done, however. I had been drinking a beer and I will not run power tools if I've had even a little to drink.

So tonight I spent some time putting things away. Really really need to sweep and run the shop vac and pick up sawdust sometime in the next couple days.

Didn't get to work on any projects, but at least I got to spend some time in the shop cleaning up some of my mess and got some things ready for the next steps in those projects. Still can't find the memory card for my camera...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I did nothing in the shop, I am resting, a little burned out. Been burning the candle at both ends and in the middle lately. I dropped of the roughers at the metal coaters today, I might get them back next week. I also got some 1045 3/8" square steel for some of the other sizes and styles of chisels I want to make. So tonight I'm just gonna chill and search the web and the barter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wanted to work in the shop on Sunday but was kinda under the weather. I went down to the shop and did some layout for some new chisels but did not feel up to running the machines. I got home from work today and was all fired up for some shop time. Since I'm waiting for the roughing chisels to come back from the metal coaters I got started on the next batch of chisels. I got them roughed out for the most part, they need to be chamfered yet, then drilled and tapped, but a good start. These are 3/8" square shafts, rounded square cutter for one and round cutter for the other. The rounded square cutter will be a good one for pen turning and light roughing. When I was making these I was thinking, why do companies think pen chisels should be short? The few times that I have turned pens I used long fingernail gouges and the worked well, why would I want to jam myself up to my work with a short chisel? Just doesn't make sense to me. Any way here's a couple pics of today's progress.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Now you're killing me. Awesome work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got em all chamfered and hand fit. Drill, countersink, and tap the holes tomorrow maybe. They look and fit better chamfered. Then it's grinder time for the relief back grind, sanding to clean them up a little, then off for black oxide coating. 
I haven't gotten a call on the roughers yet? They should be done with the black oxide. But we are still having power problems around here, I haven't worked my main job in 2 days due to no power at the shop. We are hoping to be back up tonight sometime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked in the shop a little yesterday, got the square ones drilled and tapped, thought I was good to go but I thought about the fit today and I did not like it. So I did a little rework on the fit of the carbide insert, just some work with a file for a little more clearance of the cutting edge. I do not want the carbides to chip on the user. Maybe tomorrow I'll work on drilling and tapping the rounds. Then I'll do a little grinding and sanding. It seems like they are taking a long time to make these, but I am making ten of each and I want them to come out right. Still waiting for the roughers to come back from black oxide coating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude

Nothing yesterday or today: I been doing my part time job; which is 2 days a week which helps pay for my workshop addiction. Tomorow its off to deliver planer knives and edger blades to my good friend down to Musk Rat Saw Mill. The plan is to work on turning presents Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Patrude

I forgot to mention this last week. My wife was looking for a certain diameter candle that would fit into an odd sized holiday candle holder base. After having no luck finding one I got the bright idea to turn one down from a larger candle. Well she bought a pine scented candle and I put it on the lathe to turn it down. Here's the kicker; I didnt realize how great my shop would smell with candle shavings!!! HaHaHa Its a week later & the shop smells like a pine tree grove

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan Sweet

I finished an order Christmas gifts that I have been working on for 2 weeks. Thank goodness its not due until Dec 10. I think I'll get a 6 pack of Amber Bock and watch foot ball tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I got a little shop time today and did some hand work on the batches of chisels I have been working on since I still have not got the roughers back from black oxide coating. Anyway I like to grind back the metal from the cutters for more clearance when cutting. In my opinion the only thing that should touch the wood is the cutter, it's the way I like my tools to be so I do it on all. Here's a few pics of the 3/8" square radiused cutter tool, kind of like a mini rougher, these will work great for pen turning too. I will sand them well to clean them up and smooth them before I send these out for black oxide coating.
In this first pic you can see the sides ground back at the tip and the bottom of the chisels as well.




Here's a closer pic that shows how I like to round the edges as well.




A side grind pic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

And I did the same kind of work on the 3/8 round cutter tools as well.
Here you can see the side grinds, they do vary a little but they are hand made and each unique. They are all about function, they just work.




These are rough ground and will be smoothed a great deal before black oxide coating. 



Most importantly this shows how I like the cutters to fit.




And a top view, these are coming out nice.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I finished the sanding of the carbide insert mid size tools that people are waiting for. Like most people, I hate sanding, but it is a necessary evil. They came out nice, my hands are very tired though. Now I can get them to the metal coaters. Then I played with my metal lathe for a bit, experimenting with some different grinds and angles on the cutting bits. I think I just needed to smell cutting oil, LOL. Here's the finished pics. I did post these pics in another thread to let those that are waiting for these know they are almost done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem

I had to clean up a pile of shaving that 4 dogs and 2 cats decided to play chase in. As if cleaning up wasn't enough already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I made a set of Beretta 92 grips out of Wormy Chestnut...

http://i.Rule #2/dpcB1uil.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, nice grips ripper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Cut a few pieces of wood into triangle shapes for my wife. She saw an idea on Pinterest and wanted a few so she could paint them and have them as mini Christmas trees to add to her Christmas decorations. Easy task, and it gave me a chance to fire up my bandsaw and get some more practice with using it!

I'm not getting my normal one day a week off tomorrow and it's been a couple weeks since I've really had any shop time, so tonight I decided that while I was in the shop I wasn't going to work on any of the backlogged projects I'm in the middle of and need to finish. I needed to do something different. So I worked on getting my lathe put together. I would have had it all together and able to make shavings, but the little guy fell asleep, which means no power tools. Hopefully I can sneak into the shop for a few hours sometime early next week and get it done. It's been a rough few weeks, and while I enjoyed a little wood working therapy tonight, I definitely need some more wood working therapy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Matt, any shop time is good time and time well spent. I sometimes just like to be in the shop, even if I'm not doing anything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

^^^^ +1 on what Greg said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I agree - any time spent in the shop is good. Had a great night down there last night, and used the time while the little guy was sleeping to clean up and put tools, etc away, so that was good too. There have also been plenty of times when I've had to run down to the basement for something, and I'll stop in my shop area for a few minutes just to think or plan my next steps on a project. Even those few minutes are relaxing.

On the one hand, I really like having my shop in the basement - I never have to worry about a cold shop, never have to go outside to get to the shop, and there's a bathroom down there too. However, as I've added tools this year and have been gradually doing more and more, Katy is starting to feel that it would be better for me to have a garage shop whenever that's possible, especially for the noise and dust factors. I agree. Our one car garage isn't shop worthy and would take far too much to make it capable of being a shop - including replacing the upheaved and heavily damaged concrete floor, which is something I'm not going to spend the money or time on for a house we do not own. Someday I'll have a nice garage shop that I'll insulate and heat. But, for now I'm very happy to have the shop I have!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

I can tell I am about done with christmas projects- My shop needs a miracle to get to the point you could think about cleaning it.................... I would not let any of the clean shop guys near my shop right now- I would not want to be responsible for causing them any major health problems- Like the Black guy with the junk store that was always clutchin his chest cause he was havin the Big one- for the life of me I cannot think of his name!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> I can tell I am about done with christmas projects- My shop needs a miracle to get to the point you could think about cleaning it.................... I would not let any of the clean shop guys near my shop right now- I would not want to be responsible for causing them any major health problems- Like the Black guy with the junk store that was always clutchin his chest cause he was havin the Big one- for the life of me I cannot think of his name!!!!!


Fred Sanford aka Red Fox, R.I.P.


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Fred Sanford aka Red Fox, R.I.P.


 LOL

*"Elizabeth, it's the big one!! I'm coming to see you"*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS

Gee Mike, I didn't think your shop was that bad at all! You have So Much Room to spread the mess around, as long as there is a walkway between piles, you're good to go!
Yesterday I got two hours in the shop when it finally rose to 31º. We'd had overnight lows of single digit cold for two weeks, I think, and the concrete floor never warmed up, in spite of an electric heater going for three hours before I went in there (I have open air circulation under the eaves; it's not a closed up shop.) So I managed to bandsaw some blanks I need for final Christmas presents. This weekend we're expecting 34º-36º sometime during the days, and being above freezing seems like a worthy goal! Saturday and Sunday are my last two openings to work out there until the temps change, and I intend to make the best of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Barb, Thanks but you were here when it was civilized- it has gone downhill since then, You are right though- only need enough room to move. I do have a lot of space- which is nice until you have to clean it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chippin-in

I havent been in my shop for quite some time... except to dream about when I might get to work in it again. I havent even been on here in a long time. I am sooo out of touch. My schedule changed some and has seriously affected my shop time, computer time and every other fun time, except for boring work time!!

Hopefully I will get to do some stuff soon.

I also found at that a new member of our church is just as sick as we are. They are looking for a house in our neighborhood.

An idea of his illness: She said they found an 1800 sf house with like 3 or 4 garages. 1 was climate controlled and tiled, which would make an awesome shop. He reeeally wanted it. She said "your gonna stuff us and 5 kids in an 1800 sf house?" His reply "yes".

Well they are still lookin.

I hope to start contributing again soon.

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Missed you Robert!!!


----------



## chippin-in

Thanks Mike. I have really missed all of yall as well. I will try to get in here at least once a week...more if possible.

Robert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

A plague of electro/hydraulic/diesel problems
Black walnut/ cherry cutting board
Ice scrapers
And my special hand tool only project.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

Spent a little time today with some green spalted river birch... Big ribbons and a light spray of moisture! I cored a set of three out of this blank and turned the big one into a nice round bottom rocker that I've stashed away to finish later. If the big one survives the drying, the two smaller cores await a similar fate!

Lots of cutoffs to process and another log section await me once the chainsaw gets back from the shop!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung

Spent about 2 hours in the shop tonight. Felt good to be down there!

Got my lathe all put together tonight! Mounted a piece of hard maple cutoff and made a few shavings! Gotta get my tools sharpened before I can do any more. They definitely are NOT sharp from the factory. Did have to try out Greg's rougher, even though I haven't made a handle for it yet. (Making a handle for it will happen after I get a chance to sharpen my tools, and build the jigs to do so.) Oh, my, was it awesome! So glad I got one!

Also cut a few boards and started doing some glue-up work on a pot rack to hang our pots and pans from that my wife would like done ASAP. She bought some cast iron pans, and now we're short on pot and pan storage, so I got commissioned to build a solution, and that solution is a hanging pot rack.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a couple hours of time in the shop tonight, felt good. I was working with the old south bend metal lathe tonight, it sure is a fun machine to run. I love the smell of cutting oil. No pics, blah blah blah, you've all seen it before..........but I'm doing it again, LOL. I have some ideas in my head for turning chisels that I just have to work on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

So Sprung said he wanted to see what I did in my shop yesterday, blah blah blah, you've all seen what I have been doing. So here's a different take on it. This is kinda how long it takes to turn a 3/8" square shank round for making a lathe chisel. This is the first step of the process. I am working on some new stuff too but ya'll will have to wait till I get all the details worked out. So this is my favorite machine that I own, and the one that I am the most intimate with. She's is a jow to use after a full restore. I have a lot to learn about doing videos, the camera works great and is the same one I take my still pics with. I just need to learn how to do things better, this was my first video day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

That's real cool! Thanks for sharing!

(And thanks for allowing me to live vicariously through you - shop time has been real sparse lately, but hopefully I'll get a good two or three days in with some days off coming up in the next couple weeks.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spent some time in my shop today, running the mill instead of the lathe, lathe work is done. I think I prepped up about 50 blanks for various chisels to be made. Started milling them today. Here's some pics, kinda what I have done over a few days.
This is a pic of all the blanks turned round on the ends for easy insertion into a handle. There's 1/2" full size and 3/8" mid size. They have all had layout blue applied to them.




So here they are ready to be layed out for milling. No cnc work here, just lay em out and turn the handles and cut to the lines.




Here you can see that I have made some design changes to the chisels. I think the will be better suited to the mid size lathe folks and still work on the full size lathes. If I think of something that will improve the tools I implement that idea. I just shortened them a couple of inches overall and shortened the round shank about a 1/2" so folks won't have to drill such a deep hole in there handles when they are making them.




Gonna make another batch of detailers since they sold out so quickly.



First step for me is to plow out the middle, this defines the center for me.



This is the most nerve racking part of these, milling out the pocket for the cutter. It's a slow go as the cutter is very small, broke one today, LOL. That's part of machining I think, if you aint breaking cutters then you aren't doing anything.



It's a good start and was a productive couple of days in the shop. My plan is to get a batch of each style of chisel I make done to build up an inventory. Then I can move on to making some different styles of tool rest, I have a bunch of ideas on that.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sprung

Very nice, Greg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I don't remember the last time I got to spend so much time in the shop in one whole day, let alone one whole week! I spent a little over 4 hours in the shop today, and it was awesome! (Katy took our son and went to Fargo to do some shopping, so I was home by myself!)

Today I:

Managed to send a small plate I was making on the lathe flying about 8' across the shop when it came lose from the cole jaws when I had a catch. Was going slow and taking light passes too... Was wearing my face shield and was standing off to one side. It never hit me, but it sure did scare me. Was going to be about 6" finished size. With the pieces that broke off the edge, it'll eventually be about 4" to 4 1/2" whenever I feel up to putting it back on the lathe and having another go at it. It'll consider it a "design change."
Finished the (very simple, quickly put together) pots and pans rack my wife requested and hung it up in the kitchen.
Did some sanding on a couple projects and moved them on to start staining & putting finish on, whenever I have the chance.
Did some cleaning up and organizing. I really really need more storage space... One day I'm actually going to remedy that somehow...

Finished a simple candle holder of curly maple and purpleheart that Katy asked me to make as a gift for her mother. Had it completely finished - applied multiple coats of spray lacquer and it was done - and I was putting on some stick on feet when I dropped it and banged up the corners and edges... Going to have to cut the purpleheart off and put new purpleheart strips on it and refinish it - basically I have to just about start over.

Despite the few problems, it was, overall, a great day in the shop! Felt really good to spend that much time down there working on stuff! (Of course, I'm still behind, but at the rate I'm going, I doubt I'll ever get caught up...)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Forgot to also list two glue-ups I did today: hard maple and cherry for a rolling pin my wife wants to give as a wedding shower gift to a friend of hers and some wood for a mallet swap I'm participating in on another forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I did my usual come home from work and check my emails and check in here as well. Then I hit the shop for an hour or two. I got all the rough machining done on a batch of detail chisels. Now I just have to grind back the tips to my liking and sand them. I got some end mills, drills, and taps in the mail today so I can continue with the chisel builds. I will be making a full size round too. Yesterday I broke a tap off in one of the chisels I was making, I took it to one of the shops I go to as they have a laser. The tap was for a very small #4-40 machine screw, the operator pinpointed the laser beam and blew the tap out and the laser never touched the tool I was making! He saved it, it was so cool to watch!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was a good day in the shop for me. Probably kinda boring for everyone else as it is kinda the same stuff again. Just machining some chisels for the wood spinners. I do enjoy it though, I love running my old machines and making anything, whether it's wood or metal. For those that are interested I took a bunch of pics today.

I finished all the detailers yesterday, all the ends ground the way I like them for clearance and sanded in preparation for the black oxide treatment.




A stack of detailers all done. And a batch of roughers ready to be machined.



Today I started the machining on the full size round cutter finishers. Here you can see the 1/2" shanks with lay out blue applied and my lines layed out as well. First 2 are cut.



A pick from above, first cut back to my line.




Side view, also cut to my line, no cnc work here, everything is by eye and turning handles. 



My set up in my Burke mill.




A full view of what I am doing here. This is my Burke #4 horizontal mill with a vertical milling attachment for using end mills.




More pics and a video are coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Some more of today's progress.
It takes 3 different cutters to get to this point. Then I apply more blue and mark for the screw hole.




Here you can see how the cutter will sit. As usual I use ewt cutters because I have found none better and they are made in the u.s.




This is a new design change for my tools, I have made this tool in the past, but this is an improvement on the design and takes less work with the dremel. I leave the cutter proud so the edge can't get chipped. When I think of improvements I implement them so the tool is better.



Got a start on the drilling, countersinking, and tapping. You can see how I scribe a line around the cutter when I test fit it. I test fit each cutter on each tool. The tools will be ground back to the line at an angle for clearance and sanded.




5 down and 10 to go, then the grinding and sanding before the black oxide coating. I am very pleased with how these are coming out, they are going to be nice tools.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung

Very nice! Great work, Greg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Cut, planed, sized and further prepared drawer stock. 60 pieces + spares- 15 drawers. Cupboards sure would be easier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Cut, planed, sized and further prepared drawer stock. 60 pieces + spares- 15 drawers. Cupboards sure would be easier.


Uhm, no pics? Didn't happen.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LemonadeJay

Organized my wood. I had to step over wood and unopened boxes of wood just to get in the shop. Now that it is organized, it looks like less than I thought. I guess I can buy more. Just have that pesky college payment due tomorrow for our oldest son.
Jay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BarbS

I finally finished the 'move around' of machinery and work spaces so I could begin work on my hand tool cabinet and have it in place once assembled. I now have two lathes, the grinder for sharpening, and all tool storage for lathes on one side of the garage for efficiency...whew. The workbench and hand tools and assembly table, plus wood storage, are on the other side of the garage. Still not used to the set up, but after moving my mother's garden tools and storage shelf out of the way, I can now walk between my work areas at the center of the garage. The effort really opened up my spaces and it feels good to get it organized, finally, for the cabinet build. I'm hoping this is my Last workshop makeover of my lifetime! Is that possible?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

"Last workshop makeover of my lifetime! Is that possible?" Brings up the title to an old song "Impossible dreamer"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Man Greg!!! You are a milling machine!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got home from work today and carried in my new old iron Baldor carbide tool grinder in pieces, all cast iron. Then I finished drilling and taping the holes for the finishing tools, then it's grind and sand, maybe tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

What does new years day off mean? Shop time! Worked on a new style of chisel that I have not offered for sale in quite some time, I have made many design changes and improvements to it as well. So here's some pics of today's progress.

This batch will be 15 1/2" full size round finishers, here you see the machining is all done and the rough grind and shaping of the ends of the chisels is done.




Here you can see how I like to shape the ends for clearance of the carbide cutter.



Then I apply more bluing and mark for the final grind. I hand fit each cutter to each chisel.



This is how they look after they are marked for the final grind. I don't have to remove much material to get to the final shape. But I do remove some more material to bevel the bottom of the tool for clearance. It's just a little extra detail that I like to do.




I also grind a little chamfer on the back side of the cutter pocket with a dremel so the cutter has clearance and won't get chipped. Another small detail that I like to do to my tools.



This is a shot of all the tools finish ground and the ends sanded to 180 grit.



This is the way I like the cutter to protrude from the tip, also notice how nothing will touch the cutting edge of the carbide so it won't get damaged.




Top view.They are coming out nice!




Bottom view, good clearance all the way around.



I put a lot of thought and effort into these tools, I don't just hack them out. I try and make a high quality tool for the end user. Maybe these pics will show a little of what I put into the tools that I make, it's not all machine work, there is a lot of hand work in them too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here's a couple more of todays work in the shop.
First one of 15 done and ready for black oxide coating. 14 more to go.




This particular batch of steel had a lot of pitting and mill scale for cold rolled, I have sanded as best as possible and they do feel smooth to the touch but some pitting is still remaining. I think they will look fine with the black oxide coating. It would just remove too much material to try and get all the pitting out. Once they are coated I don't think it will be visible and definitely won't effect the performance of the tool. This was sanded with 180 and then 220. These are going to be very nice tools, I'm pretty proud of them.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung

As always, very nice, Greg!

I spent a few minutes in my shop working, but didn't really get much done. Then we had company this evening. My wife had invited a friend and her husband over for dinner. I hadn't met her husband before tonight. We got along real well. He works as a machinist and then builds and sells guns as a hobby. He's got a garage completely full of metalworking and gunsmithing tools. We went down to my shop for a while and talked shop. He enjoyed checking out my tools, wood, and projects and talking woodworking. Woodworking is not something he wants to get into doing, but he thinks its really cool and definitely appreciates the craftsmanship and skill of woodworking. He really appreciated my old iron - my old Delta 14" bandsaw, and it was the tool he spent the most time checking out. We had a really good visit.

We'll be heading over to their place sometime soon for dinner and I'll get to see his shop then, which will be awesome. He's got some impressive machinery in his garage it sounds like. His latest major tool purchase was a CNC metal lathe, not too long ago it sounds like. (Yeah, that was a really major tool purchase for him!) I'm looking forward to checking out his shop!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I got sidetracked. Our coffee grinder pooped out. So...since my S.O. collects old coffee grinders, I took the one she was willing to part with and started to work it. Cleaned up the metal parts with my dremmel and wire wheel. Need to get some metal polish and black paint. Then I'm going to see if I make a box out of the wormy chestnut I have been saving. And I need to make a drawer to collect the grounds. 
Pix in a new tlopic when I start....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I got sidetracked. Our coffee grinder pooped out. So...since my S.O. collects old coffee grinders, I took the one she was willing to part with and started to work it. Cleaned up the metal parts with my dremmel and wire wheel. Need to get some metal polish and black paint. Then I'm going to see if I make a box out of the wormy chestnut I have been saving. And I need to make a drawer to collect the grounds.
> Pix in a new tlopic when I start....



I'll look forward to seeing that thread! I've always wanted to restore or take an old coffee grinder and make it usable (and then use it), but the ones I've come across have always been far too expensive... Hoping to find a reasonably priced one someday!

There's nothing like fresh ground beans for the morning coffee. Off to fire up the grinder and get coffee going here in a few. Mmmmm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

What did I do in my shop today? NOTHING!! I haven't been able to get out there for the past few weeks because of problems around here. Power outages (for 5 days), work and most recently today.........a frozen water pipe. I'm hoping that if I work my butt off today to get the water pipe fixed, I will be able to get out to the shop tomorrow. I'm hoping anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Thursday evening I started turning a tapered rolling pin, at the request of my wife. Needed to be done for tomorrow so she can give it to a friend as a bridal shower gift. Got that done today. Laminated hard maple with a 1/4" piece of cherry in the center. After I finished that up, I started roughing out the mallet I'm making for a swap on another forum.

Then I started the big rearrangement of the shop! A lot of sweeping and running the shop vac. So far I've just about filled a black garbage bag with sawdust and wood chips. Not done yet. Still got some sweeping to do, a few things to move into their final placement, then rearrange the lights (and add in a couple more) and then it'll be back to doing work in the shop! So far I'm thinking that I'm really going to like the new layout. I'm not done yet, and it already feels like I've got more room down there! (Which means it's probably time to buy some new tools, lol!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I tried organizing my shop- Gave up quickly- It is hopeless so I started makin a mess again- I feel better now...............

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ChrisN

I worked at a complicated pen some more, and I also made two other pens, and started on a coffee scoop. I also cleaned my lathe bed - it was getting a bit rusty and the banjo & tailstock were getting hard to move. I rubbed it with steel wool, and I sprayed it with Boeshield T9, and I'm going to let it sit until Monday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS

A great day in my shop today. Woke up to 45º and it later warmed up to 52! Our trees might bud out too early! Spent the day rigging power cords to various machinery I've been moving around. I sure hate hanging those frustrating, four-screw surge protector plug-ins. I never seem to get it right, and they make me feel stupid. I applied oil finish to two small desk clocks, and did a little more organizing. It's endless! One exciting thing: I met last night with friend Autumn Doucet, who I've commissioned to build a box for me, with her trademark mother-of-pearl inlay, to house my wood collection pieces. We had fun drawing it out and designing. It's going to be pretty big: 18" long, 12" front to back, and 8" high. She had some great ideas on how to best display the wood collection once open, and she got me excited about it, mentioning the inlay detail, and edge banding in ebony. This box is going to be the crown piece of my hand tool cabinet, hidden inside the doors. I'm so excited to be getting an 'Autumn' box; she has a new article coming out in Popular Woodworking in April, on her method of cutting and designing for mother of pearl inlay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

I didn't get much time today due to some reaponsibilities at church, but did get to spend a couple hours reorganizing and cleaning to make space for a small milling machine that is on its way (precision matthews pm25). I've always wanted to learn metalworking, and since I started toying with milling my duck call toneboards on my drill press I decided now is as good a time as any. Greg, I'll probably be hitting you up for advice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> I didn't get much time today due to some reaponsibilities at church, but did get to spend a couple hours reorganizing and cleaning to make space for a small milling machine that is on its way (precision matthews pm25). I've always wanted to learn metalworking, and since I started toying with milling my duck call toneboards on my drill press I decided now is as good a time as any. Greg, I'll probably be hitting you up for advice!




There are more mills and metals lathes on craigslist here now then ever- I wonder why.....


----------



## SENC

Yep. Unfortunately not many in my part of the world... not many machinists in this area.


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Yep. Unfortunately not many in my part of the world... not many machinists in this area.




Henry there are a lot for sale in my area and it is just in the last 4-6 months. Machines from small to huge- odd.


----------



## woodtickgreg

SENC said:


> I didn't get much time today due to some reaponsibilities at church, but did get to spend a couple hours reorganizing and cleaning to make space for a small milling machine that is on its way (precision matthews pm25). I've always wanted to learn metalworking, and since I started toying with milling my duck call toneboards on my drill press I decided now is as good a time as any. Greg, I'll probably be hitting you up for advice!


That is a highly regarded machine, if I was buying new?


----------



## SENC

It's a little pup compared to your iron, but does have good reviews from those who use them... and I think it is more than big enough for my small shop and for learning and making small parts and jigs.


----------



## woodtickgreg

SENC said:


> It's a little pup compared to your iron, but does have good reviews from those who use them... and I think it is more than big enough for my small shop and for learning and making small parts and jigs.


It is a very capable mill, I like it because it is not a round column mill, i passed on several of those when I was looking.


----------



## barry richardson

Mike1950 said:


> I tried organizing my shop- Gave up quickly- It is hopeless so I started makin a mess again- I feel better now...............[/quo
> Ha, I was having the same problem, just too big of a mess to work on any thing, and too daunting to tackle. I have been cutting up ironwood for weeks and there is chunks and scraps all over the place, hard to throw anything away. But I have a flatwork project I need to get started on, so yesterday I decided to plunge in. Organized, sorted, and boxed a bunch of wood. Threw out a whole lot of scraps of various wood, had to be ruthless, and re arranged things. I'm about half done, and I'm going out to finish it off now. I can already see the top of my table saw and work bench, the end is in sight then I can start the clutter all over again...


----------



## Kenbo

Lit the wood stove and worked on my latest project. It was nice to have some shop time this weekend, even if it was only for 7 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Lit the wood stove and worked on my latest project. It was nice to have some shop time this weekend, even if it was only for 7 hours.


And is the latest project top secret at this time?


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> And is the latest project top secret at this time?




Just posted the latest pictures Greg. It's becoming more obvious what it is now.


----------



## ghost1066

I finished turning four bowls I started yesterday and added to the mess on the floor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem

Just swept up about a 4' tall pile of sawdust and 4 dogs decided they wanted to wrestle in it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tclem said:


> Just swept up about a 4' tall pile of sawdust and 4 dogs decided they wanted to wrestle in it.


Funny!


----------



## Tclem

woodtickgreg said:


> Funny!


Yeah my wife thought so to. She almost delivered the baby laughing so hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a little time in the shop yesterday and today. Yesterday I worked on some turning chisels and ground the back bevels on the tips. Then I cleaned some of the metal chips off of my machines. I just brushed them into piles and scraped the chips into a box, pretty much filled it. I have just been running the crap out of the machines and they needed to be cleaned a little. Today I sanded the tips of the chisels I ground yesterday and layed out the chisels for the next batch. I am doing a run of all 5 styles of chisels I make, 2 done, 1 almost done and in process, 2 to go. I am also waiting for the new logo stamps to be shipped so I can mark them before they get black oxide coated. The stamps are supposed to ship on Friday, we'll see? I also layed out some lines on a piece of aluminum bar for a little project I am doing for davebug.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well....I flubbed 2 sets of 1911 grips. the first set I flubbed the checkering on one panel, junked...the other set, one got pulled under the stop on my sander...junk. called it quits after that.


----------



## Reiddog1

I turned these today:
- Bullet click in molten metal PR. 
- Triton in homebrew gold/silver alumilite. 
- razor in homebrew black/green alumilite.
- Sceptre in pink/white acrylic.

Yes, it was a good day in the shop!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

I forgot to post about my shop time from Friday and Saturday! I applied stain to a long running and overdue furniture project I've been working on for nearly a year. Built a crosscut sled for my table saw and started work on another sled. Spent a little time on the lathe and started on a real handle for my Woodtick Rougher. Started prepping stock for making some boxes. Friday and Saturday were a couple of really good days in the shop and I enjoyed getting my freshly cleaned and rearranged shop messy again.

When I can spend some time in my shop later this week, my plan is to work on making boxes! Building one mediumish sized one, and a handful or so of small ones. Putting some small pieces of wood and thins to good use, and have been playing around a little bit with what might be good combos for sides and tops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

This past weekend I got some time out in the shop. Got some projects started, finished a wall "unit" to hang some tools. Basically built a boxed shelf. The bottom has cutouts in it so I can slide in my air nailers and my cordless drill. There's a shelf over that for the nails and charger. I used 5/16" lag bolts to fasten it down. Just a simple thing with 3/8" birch ply, glued and nailed. Repurposed a bookshelf from the house into storage shelves - when it's warm out again it's where the finishing stuff and glues will sit. I've a juniper blank on the lathe for a small bowl. Built a handle for a 3/8" drill bit (bit is roughly 14 inches long) so I can set the depth of bowls and forms. I'll have to give some feedback later on how I like the new handle. I just took a piece of 2x2 poplar and basically cut 1/4" squares out of each corner. For the drill it seemed to work OK (easy to get a grip) but I don't know how well it would work for something that you were holding for a much longer period of time.

Ran some strong 8/4 maple through the planer to get it down to 7/4 and 5/4 for a project that's going to take a while (Gamesphere.) Unfortunately I ended up grabbing a knot at the end of the board and put a nick in at least one of the planer blades. Cut up some more maple, oak, and cherry for handle material for things like ice cream scoops.

Picked up what I think is a deal for getting the shop warm. Not a permanent solution, but this thing sure puts out the heat. Walking through Lowe's and saw that someone had returned a custom order. Box was unopened, originally $409, marked down to $180 (and I got my military discount on top of that.) A 300,000 BTU propane heater. The construction kind for warming up a house while it's being worked on. I cut a piece of 2x4 to put under the back garage door to ensure sufficient air flow. I'll get a chance to try it out this Thursday. The only bad part is that at full bore it will burn through a BBQ size propane tank in just under 2 hours. Of course it'd be 100F in the shop by then so I don't think it'll be going full blast all that long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Ken that heater will def heat it up but if your shp goes from zero to 100 so to speak all your machinery and tools will condensate. Try to heat it up slowly if you can . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Ken that heater will def heat it up but if your shp goes from zero to 100 so to speak all your machinery and tools will condensate. Try to heat it up slowly if you can . . .



Good thought. I hadn't planned on it getting that hot, of course. However, I'll admit that the temptation would be to fire it up quickly so I could get out to work. I'll definitely will keep this in mind. I'll just grab another cup of coffee after I fire it up.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I stamped a couple of batches of tools with my new logo, wrapped em up and got them ready to take to black oxide coating. Redneckmedic yours is in this batch, I'll ship it when I get them back.
New threads will be started on these tools when I get them back.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have been working on a little tool project for davebug. He had an idea and asked if I could make it for him. We had conversations back and forth and shared ideas, then I put the cutter to the metal. What he was wanting was a tool to sand pen blanks flush with the tubes and be able to use all of the sanding disc. This tool is designed to attach to a common mt2 tail stock arbor. It can be used with the studs shown or with Dave's idea of a drill chuck mounted in a machined slot. The chuck is a great idea as he will not be limited to any size pen tube, he just has to make a mandrel to mount in the chuck for whatever size he needs. Here's some pics of what we came up with. Kind of a his idea and my hands joint venture. He will receive this tool this week. Here's some pics. 

I started with a piece of 1 1/2" x 1" aluminum bar. I only drilled and tapped one side and then thought about what if he wants to use different sizes?




So Dave came up with the idea of the slot for a drill chuck, brilliant.



The thickness of the material will make this plenty strong.



Cleaned up a little to remove the lay out blue.



Finished product, corners rounded, sanded, debured, and buffed. 



A couple of different length bolts to mount the chuck, and a bunch of different length arbors for the pen blanks. He can modify them as needed but it should give him a good start. 

 
I hope this is what you had in mind my friend. hope it works well for you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## davebug

Wow Greg this is fantastic, it is better then what I had in mind and think it is going to work perfectly. I have the MT2 and the chuck ready to go and will post some pics of it on the lathe shortly after I get it. Is that your logo I see across the top? The things you have to do when space is limited...It is good to have friends to help you out along the way too. Thanks again Greg, looks like top notch work as usual.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

davebug said:


> Wow Greg this is fantastic, it is better then what I had in mind and think it is going to work perfectly. I have the MT2 and the chuck ready to go and will post some pics of it on the lathe shortly after I get it. Is that your logo I see across the top? The things you have to do when space is limited...It is good to have friends to help you out along the way too. Thanks again Greg, looks like top notch work as usual.


Yup! It has been tick stamped! LOL


----------



## SENC

Nice job, Greg... how do it work?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

SENC said:


> Nice job, Greg... how do it work?


The stamp works great.....the tool you'll have to wait and see when Dave gets it.


----------



## Sprung

It's been since Friday that I've been in the shop to do anything other than pack stuff up, but here's a teaser pic of one of the last few finished items that will come out of my shop before the move. Still got some more finish work to do, then slice off the lids, install hinges, and call them done. Wish I had a pic handy of the other one - bookmatched Cocobolo. I don't know who this piece of FBE originated from, but I received it from Michael (Bean-counter) in the box of wood he sent me in the Flood of Wood Giveaway and I recently sliced it open on my bandsaw to be greeted with this bookmatch! I'll most more and better pics when these two boxes are done!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's purdy Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> I don't know who this piece of FBE originated from....



Had to be mine. I know my kids even when I haven't seen them in years. Nice job on the match.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Had to be mine. I know my kids even when I haven't seen them in years. Nice job on the match.



I had wondered if it originated from you. I'm really glad I sliced this small piece open! My wife loves it too.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tunneled my way to the shop... Shop dogs impatiently advancing foot by foot as I made my way there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Man those are gorgeous animals. Before I got shepherds myself, I never realized just how smart they are either. My mom's poodle that we had when I was a teener was probably the smartest dog I ever met but the shepherds we have now would give her a run fr her money - and no dog is as beautiful overall as Shiloh and German shepherds IMO. I never get tired of seeing your dogs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I have 3 beagles, they act stupid but when you turn your back they manage to do things you can't figure out.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Used my own process on turning this lint roller handle. Saw it done in one of the magazines but I liked my process better.










*sigh* eventually I'll get this image thing worked out.

At any rate the handle uses an 8-32 hanger bolt and insert to tie the two together. The inner edge for the roller is part of the handle.

I may have to put it back on the lathe to do something different with the finish because it's not popped nearly as much as I'd like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> *sigh* eventually I'll get this image thing worked out.



Looks like you may be lying on your side when you upload your pics. Try sitting upright in a chair and they should come out right. 

Nice roller Ken.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert

I woner if it's the difference between replying and starting a new thread. there don't appear to be any image editing options when replying.

Guess I'll just have to remember to do all the editing before I upload.


----------



## Kevin

Ken there's no image editing with this software - never has been - I haven't ever installed any. I might but for now it's all on the member to do it before it gets here.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ken, I edit all my pics (size, rotate, etc.) with photo shop and save them to my desktop before uploading them to my post.


----------



## SENC

After cleaning out the freezers and the rooms we camped out in the last few days, I headed outside to clean... but the ground is so saturated and mucky I decided a little shop time would be better. I used it to machine my first parts on my mill-drill. They're very simple... faced to size, one end machined a little thinner than the other, then drilled and tapped for a 10-32 set screw. These are actually small pieces that I'll attach to the mill to assist in tramming it (getting it perfectly perpendicular to the table). I still need to drill the other end where it will attach to the head of the mill, but need to decide on size and pick up a couple bolts and nuts. It's almost as much fun making metal shavings as it is wood shavings... but the shavings are a bit sharper!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Aint it cool to be able to make your own machine parts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daugher12

I cast this pot call blank. It's alumilite and buckeye burl

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

daugher12 said:


> I cast this pot call blank. It's alumilite and buckeye burl


Now that is just cool, looks like a planet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daugher12

Hadn't thought of it, but it kind of does look like a planet!


----------



## Mike1950

Worked in the shop on my bench drawers- have not touched it in over a month- Nice to be on it again- pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

I packed up more tools... And also packed up a bunch of other stuff in the basement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dane Fuller

I got to run a broom through mine. Looks a lot better than it did when you were in there, huh Kev?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got some time in the shop today and finished up another batch of turning chisels. All sanded and ready for black oxide, tick stamped em too. I'll drop them off tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

I wasn't in the shop much today, Sunday is family day, I'm here with an hour to kill while my son is as Scouts so I cut/drilled/glued these rollerball pens up, the local rockler clearanced 'em waaaay back when so I scooped 'em up while they were on one of those "Extra gazillion % off of clearance sales" they do once in a while, the kits are the same as one they still carry, they just changes the part number :) I think I bought about 40 at 2.35 each. Orginally a 10.00+ kit. I only do a few of these at a time and with nice expensive timber on them I don't gives them away :) this batch is Maple Burl, Elm Burl, Cherry Burl, Box Elder Burl, and a piece of Brazilian Rosewood that was harvested pre-ban.

Yes, I know the blanks vary a ton in length but the cutoffs would have been really short and gone firewood anyway so I'll just cut them down when I square them up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kenbo

I spent all day Saturday in my shop. I spent all day Sunday in my shop. Today is a holiday here so I have the day off and guess what I'm doing? Yup!!!! I'm spending all day in my shop.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been doing some metal machining the last couple of evenings. Working on some turning chisels, what else, LOL. I'm trying to get caught up making them, I have 2 more styles to make and then I will post them for sale after the auction is done. The goal is to have 5 styles done all at once.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday when I was working with my Burke mill I noticed that the vertical attachment was getting very warm. I was using it again tonight and it got freaking hot and seized up. There are ball bearings on the spindle and bronze bushings on the arbor shaft. I think it's these bushings that are causing the problem. The previous owner rebushed it and he did a great job but I think the clearance is to tight. I am going to have to tear it down and see if I can hone the bushings for some more clearance. I think a brake cylinder hone will work. Was to hot to touch tonight, I'll let it cool overnight.
But the chisels are coming out real nice, I was on the last step of the machining process when the mill stopped.


----------



## BarbS

Ouch, Greg! It's nice you can tear the thing down and take care of it yourself. You're a talented man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

BarbS said:


> Ouch, Greg! It's nice you can tear the thing down and take care of it yourself. You're a talented man.


Thanks Barb, it kinda stinks that I have to work on it rather than with it, but these things happen. I learned how to fix things as a kid growing up out of necessity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the mill repaired tonight! Pulled it apart and used a brake cylinder hone to smooth out the new bushings that the previous owner made. I think they needed just a little more clearance. Polished the arbor shaft, repacked it with grease, and gave her a test run. All is well again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is really a what I did the last few days. Started milling new tools, seized the mill, fixed the mill, resumed milling. I then finished the milling on the new tools. Here's some pics, ok a bunch of pics, lol.
These are going to be 1/2" full size roughing tools. I am redesigning the cutter pocket on this batch. I have been making changes and improvements to my tools. This is the start of the milling process, pocket depth cut and center relief done.




The center relief is so curved cutters will still lock down and not chip. 




All centers cut. 




Ends of tool marked where material will be removed and the ends beveled for cutter clearance. 




This is how the cutters will sit in the pocket. See the relief at the back so the cutting edge won't touch anything and won't get chipped. This is part of the new design. 




I'm happy with this. Nothing will touch the cutting edge.




Top view before the end is clearanced and beveled. I hand fit each cutter. 




A new batch of full size roughers, sanded, tick stamped and ready to take to metal coat for black oxide.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

Greg could you show a closeup of your tick logo? That looks swanky.


----------



## woodtickgreg

So then I oiled up the south bend and went to work on some new blanks. The first step in my tool making is rounding the blanks so it is easy for the user to make a handle for the tool. I turn them just undersize for easy insertion. I got a new batch of raw material and got to work. It took all day to turn all these round.
Square ones are raw material for full size tools, rounded ones are 3/8" mid size tools.




Pile on the right will be mid size roughers.




This has been a lot of work the last few days. These tools take time to make. I'm tired and need some couch time now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Greg could you show a closeup of your tick logo? That looks swanky.


Sure, I'll try and get a couple of close up pics tomorrow for ya.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Greg, with the way you've been ramping up production, I'm waiting for the day you start a website and turn making turning tools into your part time job if you wanted to get out of the mower shop like you had mentioned in the past!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> Greg, with the way you've been ramping up production, I'm waiting for the day you start a website and turn making turning tools into your part time job if you wanted to get out of the mower shop like you had mentioned in the past!


One of these days my friend, that is kinda my plan. I have ideas for other tools too. I could use the time to develop them, but it's kinda hard to walk away from the money from the mower shop. I have had extra time to work on tools lately because the snow blower work has finally slowed down. So my hours have been cut and that gives me shop time. And a frind of mine has been bugging me to make a web site, I am thinking about that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Greg could you show a closeup of your tick logo? That looks swanky.


Here's some pics of the stamps and some tools that where stamped with them. I thought I posted these somewhere here? But I can't remember, anyway here they are.

Here's the tools when I received them brand new made in the USA right here in Michigan.




This is the marking on the side of the tools.




This is the business end of the tool.




This is stamped in the aluminum tool that I made for davebug. 




This is in some steel on the tools I make.




I have since gotten a bigger hammer! 4 lb. sledge works great! And I don't have to swing it so hard and take the chance of missing and wacking my hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Man that's just cool. Way cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

That is pretty awesome. I wouldn't mind one of those for my stuff. Very neat indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Turned the shanks on these round over the weekend and started the machining on this batch this week. All the machining is done now, still need to do a little grinding and de-buring, then sand them to get them ready for black oxide. These are mid size roughers and are the new design that I have been making. Here's a couple of pics.





This is the tip all roughed out, needs to be de burred and sanded yet.



A better pic, they will look better the next time you see them.



I know it seems like I post the same thing all the time, and I hope I am not boring you guys, but this is all I have had time to do in my shop lately. And I have a lot of request for my tools so I need to make them to fill orders. Lately I have made larger batches to try and build an inventory so people don't have to wait so long for a tool, if I can stay on top of it. I have made a lot of improvements to the tools to make them better. I have made changes to the cutter pockets to protect the cutting edge of the cutters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

I'm looking forward to a set of the full size ones Greg! All I did in my shop was miscellany yesterday,
Lots of cleaning and sharpening, cleaned the filter for the dust collector and emptied the barrel.

Finished and Branded 400 soap savers for a local soap maker:



 

Made up a few bracelet assistants to fill the empty holes in the rack and some T-handle Bottle Stopper/Corkscrews:

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass

I did a whole bunch of laying out for 3 drum shells and a couple of other things spinning in my head.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Colin I have them done, but I will not post them until after the auction. You will get a set, I made a bunch this time around. 
Whats a soap saver, is that to keep the soap from getting wet and soft on the bottom and to help it dry?


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Colin I have them done, but I will not post them until after the auction. You will get a set, I made a bunch this time around.
> Whats a soap saver, is that to keep the soap from getting wet and soft on the bottom and to help it dry?



Exactly that, Pine, 2.5x4 or so, grooves cut along the top 1/2 way through and then across the bottom a little over 1/2 way through for drainage. radius the edges, sand smooth and box 'em up. I do a few thousand a year for this woman, she paid for the brand so I brand her logo and web address on each one. I can do about 600 in two days. With homemade soaps it keeps them firm and dry( homemade soap tends to get mushy faster) and can be used with any soap really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Exactly that, Pine, 2.5x4 or so, grooves cut along the top 1/2 way through and then across the bottom a little over 1/2 way through for drainage. radius the edges, sand smooth and box 'em up. I do a few thousand a year for this woman, she paid for the brand so I brand her logo and web address on each one. I can do about 600 in two days. With homemade soaps it keeps them firm and dry( homemade soap tends to get mushy faster) and can be used with any soap really.


Hey that's very cool, I want a couple if you sell them! I could make my own but I have been getting really addicted to getting stuff made by the other members here, it's just cool. I would like to have something you made. Just pm me how much. Maybe start a thread in the finished goods section, I bet you could sell a few! I hate soggy soap!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Hey that's very cool, I want a couple if you sell them! I could make my own but I have been getting really addicted to getting stuff made by the other members here, it's just cool. I would like to have something you made. Just pm me how much. Maybe start a thread in the finished goods section, I bet you could sell a few! I hate soggy soap!




Greg- I sent you a PM :)

So today I started on the great stabilizing adventure. UPS dropped off my resin so I mixed up a batch of blue, ran it and figured out I need to go darker, did some research and batch 2 is in process.... We'll see how it goes, I've got about 100 pounds of nice, white box elder curl and burl waiting to be dyed different colors....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Greg- I sent you a PM :)
> 
> So today I started on the great stabilizing adventure. UPS dropped off my resin so I mixed up a batch of blue, ran it and figured out I need to go darker, did some research and batch 2 is in process.... We'll see how it goes, I've got about 100 pounds of nice, white box elder curl and burl waiting to be dyed different colors....


Got your pm buddy, just been a little busy with the auction. I will answer it when I get home today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A little late getting home today, Picked up the full size roughers from the black oxide coaters. They coat them with oil after the black oxide, I guess it stops the oxidation, it smells like gun oil, so now my truck kinda smells like it had a gun oil air freshener in it. You do like guns don't you. I scored some large square stainless steel today as well. I have no idea what I am going to do with it but it is cool. Gotta be 1 1/2 to 2 inches square. Might just have to chuck it up on the lathe and see what I can do with it. There is a learning curve to using stainless, this will be good practice material. All my tools will be posted for sale after the auction, these batches have some design changes and all came out really nice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

I spent the day figuring out stabilization and dyeing. Had some great box elder with some Burl and curl. So ran several different batches and even turned a pen as a sample for a local customer...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool!


----------



## Johnturner

SDB777 said:


> I did the lawns...no shop time. Been reading up about stabilizing and stabilizing chambers/vacuum pumps though. Have some 'feelers' out there, waiting on answers....
> 
> Do you have a website with your chisels?
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (can always use another tool...maybe) B



Lawns? Lawns? you can actually see your lawn? I haven't seen my lawn for months.


----------



## SENC

Finally got my little mill trammed to reasonable tolerances yesterday, so spent some time yesterday and today making a jig to make it easier for me to make the inserts for my reelfoot duck calls.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/IMG_20140302_164157_zpsc7qzwhay.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/IMG_20140302_164349_zpsrvvhjxmt.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/IMG_20140302_164436_zpszb7uodbf.jpg~original

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Henry! I like playing with metal too. I am envious of your new mill, it would be the one I would buy if I was going new.


----------



## SENC

It could be yours if we can work out a little deal on the auction closing time...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Got a chance to do a little turning, had some green blocks I wanted to get roughed out and waxed. Ended up roughing out about 20 bowls in the 4-6 inch size, most natural edge. Got a couple pieces of spalted whatnot I'll have to stabilize. Pics of the shop ( I really do get it dirty from time to time) and some of the roughed out bowls.



 

Hawthorn, Buckthorn, Boxelder, and one of the spalted pieces I'll have to stabilize, Probably just load it in with a pile of pen blanks in the next week or so.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

I've done nothing in my shop lately - not even pack - as I've been so busy with so many other things. The boxes I've been working on have had spray lacquer applied to them and that's all cured now. I had access to someplace where I could spray them where no one would be for a few days so the fumes wouldn't bother anyone. Sprayed them last week, but forgot to pick them up the other day. Will be able to get them on Wednesday. Then I'll cut the lids off, do any final touches, install hinges, and call them done!

I've also been dreaming and scheming tonight. That's been fueled by a couple glasses of good red wine from the one bottle I brought back from our honeymoon in 2012. Great bottle of wine and brings back great memories of an amazing honeymoon with my better-than-I-deserve wife. Second most expensive bottle of wine I've purchased (the most expensive bottle I've ever purchased was a Tawny Port from the winery I worked at for a year in grad school.) A Pinot Noir from Castello di Amorosa. Touring Castello di Amorosa was one of the highlights of our honeymoon.

Anyways, for some reason the wine not only got me thinking pleasant thoughts about our honeymoon, but for some reason, part way into the second glass, I started thinking about my future shop. The house we're moving into has an attached one car garage. I don't know if it's insulated, but the walls are covered in plywood, which will make hanging things quite easy. It's a blank slate in there right now. I only got to peak in there. Not many outlets (plan to remedy that as soon as I can after we move in). Just a few shelves. Seems a little longer than a normal one car garage. And the place will be all mine! There's a shed where stuff that I don't want in the garage can go. Katy has come to terms with the thought that we'll likely never park a car in that garage, unless I move a bunch of stuff to get a vehicle part way in to work on it. She's ok with that, because she really doesn't want my shop in the basement in our new house for noise and dust control reasons. I wish I had a few minutes to spend in there when we saw the house. I do plan to paint the place white, to help with lighting. I also plan to add more outlets, including some on a switch for lights - and hopefully there's enough room in the breaker panel to add in another circuit or two. Also hoping to figure out a way to heat it in the winter so that I can work in there more than 3 months out of the year.

The garage in the house we'll be living in really is a blank slate as far as setting up shop goes, and I'm really looking forward to a few months down the road when I can start turning the garage into my workshop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Nothing. It was too cold.


----------



## ironman123

Colin, great job on the dyed blanks. How big is your chamber?

Ray


----------



## ironman123

Pretty cool looking jig Henry. What mill do you have?

Ray


----------



## SENC

PM20 from Precision Matthews - the rough equivalent of Grizzly's G0704



ironman123 said:


> Pretty cool looking jig Henry. What mill do you have?
> 
> Ray


----------



## Schroedc

ironman123 said:


> Colin, great job on the dyed blanks. How big is your chamber?
> 
> Ray




I've got the 8x8 TurnTex one


----------



## Blueglass

I processed more citrus and seagrape into pieces that will be useable to me in the future. Learned a bit from what me and Jamie (woodlove) did and it went a bit more smoothly and I think I had a little less waste. May also have some left over pieces that will make game calls and pen blanks I can trade later, yay!

Jamie gave me 3 half log pieces of Acacia that I am now mentally processing into the most useable material?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Cut staves for drums from Red Eucalyptus, Acacia ( thanks Jamie), and Osage Orange. I sized the spalted Citrus and put the angles on it and have it in hose clamps making a polygon. Hopeing I am able to trade pen and call size blanks of the woods from the last 2 days to get some sort of very dark wood. I will cut the dark wood into 32- 1/16" stripes that will go on both sides of some 1/8" Black Olive stripes. The citrus has black line spalt and I think pinstripeing this way will really set it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today I worked on new racks for craft shows that will fold up and take up less space, allows me to use the Prius this year and save on gas. Seemed I used a little bit of every wood I had leaning in the corner and got to use my new Follett rulers to mark center lines on some parts! The trays are a standard jewelry tray available pretty cheap from Gems on Display and the inserts are made for bracelets but the grooves work perfectly to organize pens and they slide into a carry bag for transport.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kweinert

I got my latest headboard assembled. Now it needs a bit of sanding and it'll be ready to go to the painter. She does a much better job of making it look pretty than I do.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

So I started in on an order for 200 little appetizer plated that sit on a wine glass, pretty simple, just a disk with a tenon on the bottom to fit inside the opening of the glass. Got about 70 of them turned, just need to sand the tops quick and grind the tenon to length and that batch will be ready to finish, the piles up on the stool have some nice spalting that my customer doesn't want so they'll go in the showroom. I also had a minor mishap with the saw, guess I have a little drywall work to do.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kenbo

That doesn't look like a minor "mishap". That looks like damage from a 3" blank kicking out of the table saw. Tell me you aren't using your ripping fence and your miter gauge together to make cuts.


----------



## Schroedc

Kenbo said:


> That doesn't look like a minor "mishap". That looks like damage from a 3" blank kicking out of the table saw. Tell me you aren't using your ripping fence and your miter gauge together to make cuts.



No, I was ripping some shorter lumber with high moisture and it must have had some stress in it, Got 1/2 way through the piece and the kerf closed up on the blade, Started to buck hard so I hit the stop switch and jumped back, I learned years ago about the fence and miter gauge together being not such a great idea ( the bruise on my gut took weeks to fade), I have a chop saw for cross cuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sometimes I am glad my saw is an old 3/4 hp. When that happens if I don't see the kerf closing or here it or feel it I can usually just hold the wood and the motor will stall. I did shoot a board through the shop door once when the kerf closed, always stand to one side of the blade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Sometimes I am glad my saw is an old 3/4 hp. When that happens if I don't see the kerf closing or here it or feel it I can usually just hold the wood and the motor will stall. I did shoot a board through the shop door once when the kerf closed, always stand to one side of the blade.



It's the reason I stopped using my 16" Oliver. I used it for years just fine but for some unknown reason I lost confidence using it freehand, so it's just a dust collector now. If I ever have a need to use it much again I'll get another power feeder for it but my days using it freehand are over. Too damn scary.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Sometimes I am glad my saw is an old 3/4 hp. When that happens if I don't see the kerf closing or here it or feel it I can usually just hold the wood and the motor will stall. I did shoot a board through the shop door once when the kerf closed, always stand to one side of the blade.



That one ricocheted off the buffer mounted on the bench behind where I was and went up high on the wall. On the rebound off the wall it landed on the other side of the shop. Of course this place is only like 15 feet wide so it didn't have far to go.


----------



## Blueglass

Spent about 4 hours orienting staves and measuring and figuring for 3 drum shells I plan on working on tomorrow.


----------



## Blueglass

Today I rough processed probably 85-90% of the wood needed for 3 drums Citrus, Red Euc and Hedge.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

Got some turning and assembly done, maybe tomorrow I'll get some nice pictures for the finished projects area.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, talk about production. If I made a pen I'd be happy! LOL.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I messed up a call... so I decided to use my time to clean the shop.

Didn't realize that I had 4 of the large contractor bags full of dust, shavings, and cut offs. The floor is a little harder now... those shavings really make it more comfortable to stand in front of the lathe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

So far my day has been all non productive crud, I ran to town to pick up a stove and the parts needed to put an outlet in the shop so I can bake larger quantities of stabilized material, Picked up 10 dozen shop rags. We have a diaper service in the area that will sell the old cloth diapers for rags cheap, nice, heavy, absorbent and pretty much lint free. I might get some sawdust made alter but most likely will write the day off and work on all the cleaning and organizing that's been piling up around here....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I finished up a bunch of orders, then started on some more. 

Realized that my shop was nasty, so I filled up a couple more contractor garbage bags. Really need to re-think the layout, but it'll have to wait until after turkey season. 

My poor 2 car garage that serves as my shop and my sons toy box. And yes, that's really clean compared to what it looked like earlier today. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/Misc/57303E46-5946-421B-B88A-810BEE3AE745_zps2lpdhkrg.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Worked on sanding out the last of these and starting to laser them for a local event. 150 for them plus made some extras for the shop. Butcher block finish and ready to go. Should be able to driver at the end of the week. Then came home and decided to clean up my cut off pile a bit.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kweinert

Worked on a stacked ring bowl for a guy at work. He wanted a BKP bowl for his wife and I finally found a place where I could find suitable material. I made a post on my site: http://weinertwoodworks.com/forum/2014/03/bowl-from-a-board-part-1/ but here's a picture of the stacked rings just prior to glue up.


----------



## Blueglass

Spent a little time yesterday making a Chinaberry block square on 3 of6 sides before work. Got a worksharp sharpener from Sears for 55 bucks and had to try out my really sharp planes. I like it.


----------



## Sprung

Did some work out in the garage. Got everything moved around. Snowblowers and shovels went into the shed. Everything else got stacked and piled in the center of the garage. Next step is to remove all the screws sticking out of the plywood walls. Then I'll prime and paint when it's warm enough to and I have the time to. Painting it white in there to brighten it up. After paint, then I'll get lights up. Going to have to see about getting some more power out there though. Right now there's only one set of outlets...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Cleaned on Sat. and part of sunday- Got my small room civilized enough to work. Decided big room was hopeless which released me to work on vises. Pattern makers vise is complete and started on front vise. Found out just how inadequate my forstner bits are trying to drill large holes through hard wood. Almost done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC

Well, not today, but yesterday. My woodworking club does a perpetual bowl for each meeting. The monthly winner takes the object that the previous month winner created, and is then responsible to create next months project. I won the raffle last month, and this is my contribution. Its called perpetual bow, but the item can be anything. My bowl turning skills suck, so I made this mallet.

The one on the right is my older mallet, and I really liked the shape of the head of the mallet, so I decided to kinda-sorta copy it for the new mallet on the right. The handle is very beefy, and the bead gives a good area for your fingers when choking up on the mallet. Finished with a couple coats of Tung oil.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schroedc

ButchC said:


> Well, not today, but yesterday. My woodworking club does a perpetual bowl for each meeting. The monthly winner takes the object that the previous month winner created, and is then responsible to create next months project. I won the raffle last month, and this is my contribution. Its called perpetual bow, but the item can be anything. My bowl turning skills suck, so I made this mallet.
> 
> The one on the right is my older mallet, and I really liked the shape of the head of the mallet, so I decided to kinda-sorta copy it for the new mallet on the right. The handle is very beefy, and the bead gives a good area for your fingers when choking up on the mallet. Finished with a couple coats of Tung oil.
> 
> View attachment 46794
> 
> View attachment 46795




I like that mallet, I'm going to be doing a ton of mortise and tenon work on some new furniture later this summer, might have to make myself one.


Today I finished all the laser work on those little plates, took an order for a dozen more for someone else and prepped about 60 pieces that will all be higher end serving platters, square sushi plates, and some that will be whatever the heck they turn out as once they start spinning. Hoping for a full day of rough out work tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Last couple days I got the Red Eucalyptus drum glued up. I got the Osage Orange and Purpleheart ready for glue up and I'm slowly working the Citrus drum up. Pretty much filleted my finger with the Ryoba saw while cutting ebony for the stripes. Pretty sure next time I'll use a clamp instead of holding a 3/4" wide strip with my fingers. Of course I bandaged it up and went right back to what caused... like a big dummy! Call me Lamont.

Also snagged a real nice crotch piece from a maple the neighbor cut down. BEautiful feathering. Now I need to get my hends on a chainsaw. It will become bowl blanks for the other neighbor that lets me use his shop and maybe a kind person or 2 from here. Big chunk.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kweinert

Well, over the last couple of days I got a stacked ring bowl from 6/4 BKP roughed out and mostly sanded. Just have to sort out how to finish off the bottom as I'm getting a lot of catches/gouges in the bottom while trying to shape it.

I received the new feed motor for my drum sander and got that put back together.

I bought and assembled a new dust collector. On sale at HF and perhaps not the best quality ever, but a step up from the shop vac/dust deputy arrangement - although I don't see myself doing away with that, at least not any time soon.

Finished sanding the wood for the new window sill/seat (it's really a bump out for the bedroom window but it's too high for a seat.) Then I put down the shellac and the yellow dye. Then the Pilgrim Amber dye - and discovered that a small incident I had had had a greater impact than I thought. I was reaching into the cupboard for something in the back and managed to knock the new, never used, bottle of thin CA onto the bench. It hit just wrong and it snapped off the spout and sprayed CA everywhere. I had a bunch on one hand and up my arm, a couple of drops on my lips, a couple of drops in my hair/beard - and evidently a bunch of drops on one end of two of the boards. The PA dye just isn't covering that so I guess I'm back to sanding everything down again.

Put together a new (small) electric smoker and made some ribs. Yes, that was in the shop because it was raining here. Shop smells really good right now :) I did have to open up some garage doors to help air it out a bit and I'll most likely not do that again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

Did a bunch more fine tuning on the Citrus drum. Ready for glue up!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

I *finally* got to prime the walls and ceiling in the garage! There is about 1/3 of the ceiling (the end with the garage door) that didn't get primed because I ran out of primer. That plywood really soaked it in - I thought 2 gallons would be enough! But, I can get away with not painting that 1/3 of the ceiling.

WOW does it make a difference out there! The garage is currently lit by a single 75w bulb and there's a small window at the back. Go out there at night and it was too dark to see anything with the light on, because of the plywood walls. With a coat of primer, that place lights up well with just that 75w bulb. Can't wait to get my shop lights hung - gonna be much brighter than my last shop!

Hopefully tomorrow evening I can put a coat of paint on everything!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

Well, it was last Friday that I had time for the shop.

I resanded and stained the boards I was working on after the CA incident. I do need to sort out what's gone wrong now though as I have 3 of the boards that ended up with a grayish cast to them in places. Sometimes this woodworking stuff can be a might frustrating :)

Then I spent time getting my new table saw all assembled. I still need to clean the shipping preservative off the cast iron surfaces but it is put together and it sounds real nice (*much* nicer than the 30 year old Craftsman) and I'll be putting some wood through it tonight - the weekend was pretty much full of Family. Which is not a bad thing at all. And it's really nice to lock down the fence and not see it move.

Trying to decide whether or not to scrap the old saw or try to sell it. I know its peculiarities but I'm concerned that in today's climate someone would do something stupid and I'd have a lawsuit on my hands. Much easier (and I think better) to just sell it for scrap.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I don't see how you could possibly be sued if you sell something as-is... or even without noting that. Otherwise, people would be suing table saw manufacturers left and right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I had planned to turn a couple pens to finish up a trade and some inventory but a friend stopped by and asked when I'd have room to take his Oneway 2436 and the rest of the tools on a long term loan (Possibly a year or more) so I started cleaning and rearranging in the shop to make room for it.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

Working the finish on a shell I don't think I've really shown here. Should have the parts to finish the drum by the end of the week. Then I shall present the Black Locust w/ ABW striped snare drum. Plus it will allow me to update my classroom thread some.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ghost1066

Turned a couple of calls and worked on a fishing lure for a buddy and did more work on tuning my new trumpet call


----------



## Blueglass

Cut the bearing edges and did the hardware lay out on the drum I'm working on. Short one small part, but will be able to get pics up in the next few days I think. @Kevin, too bad no FL trip I was looking forward to meeting you and having you bang on a couple of them. Some other time maybe.


----------



## hobbit-hut

Put my new Dway wheels on my grinder. Sharpened band saw blades and and then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

I tucked into a big chunk of sycamore today... Cowboy hat blanks! I'll be heading over to a friend's house next weekend to have a go at my first cowboy hat!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've been working on an order the last few days, dyed/stabilized about 250 blanks, got 200 turned, engraved, polished, and starting on assembly, the first 200 should be ready to deliver by the end of tomorrow.

It's been really interesting to see how the different pieces of Hemlock take the dye, there is a huge variety in the finished product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ButchC

Found a cl post that said "woodworking windfall" yesterday post had 2-3 pics, one was a box of ww books. Contacted the guy and met him this evening.

Ummmm, had to go home to get my truck!!! This guys fsther was a carver and marquetry artist. There must be 2500 pidces of veneer, labelled, catalogged, sorted, and bound in baseball card style plastic holders in a binder. There were also two rifle scopes, feathers, scrollsaw patterns, half carved sculptures, two dremels, several pieces of vintage camera eauipment and LOTS of other stuff. I cant believe how much I was able to get.

Heres pics of this haul unloaded into my shop.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

This afternoon I *finally* got a chance to put the final coat of paint on the walls and ceiling. After letting the space air out for a bit with the garage door open part way, I put together a set of metal/wire shelves and started unpacking wood!

Tomorrow I'll start organizing and trying to find homes for some things. I'll also start getting tools put back together. Also hope to do at least part of the wiring tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777

Finished putting a lathe together! Finally....
Designed a 'chip curtain' to control the curlies coming off the lathe somewhat(wife likes that idea). I'll need to come up with some lighting for the new 'location' I get to turn stuff in. Right now, if it's raining and the garage door is down, it'll be a little dark.


Scott (tomorrow is oil change day) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Made new MDF discs to sandwich the Osage and Purpleheart drum shell. Got the outside turning jig put together with the shell inside it ready to go. Plus yesterday I did a little work towards getting staves cut for 2 more shells. Texas Ebony and Blue Mahoe. Next in the outside turning jig will be the Spalted Citrus and then the Red Euc. I just seem to be picking up speed at this. The Black Locust drum is together but I need to do a little finetuning. Got most of the parts now I am just waiting on the lugs for the Cuban Mahogany w/ Cocobolo snare. Feels good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Got some more organizing and unpacking done in the garage/shop. I really really need some drawers for the shop to store tools and supplies. Currently have none...

Got a wood rack up on the walls (heavy duty shelf tracks & brackets) and loaded it up. Started a little bit of the electrical work.

Then I went and got some more lumber from the guy I bought lumber from a couple weeks ago. 8/4 and 4/4 walnut and 4/4 maple. Knowing that I do not yet own a planner, he ran the maple through his planer for me. (The walnut has already been planed.) Couple of the maple boards were thinner, which will be great for box making.

He had some beautiful 8' long, 15" wide, 4/4 walnut boards. Looking for $30 for each board. Two or three of those would make for a real sweet table. Already regretting not having enough money to bring home one or two of them... If he still has any of them whenever I'm able to go back, snagging a couple of them is at the top of my list.

Now I'm already out of space on my wood rack! Gotta get some more brackets so I can get the 8/4 walnut up on the rack. Not even gonna try to get that monster piece of 13/4 osage I got last time up on the rack!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Well what I did today. Painted the feet on a drake and hen Pintail, feet on a drake canvasback, Did the finish work, minus the final details, on 2 whitetail bucks and finally completed the Rio Grande turkey rug. Also drilled and prepped 2 blanks for making duck calls. Oh wait also cut a section on whitetail deer antler to add to one of the duck calls. Crap no wonder my day flew by!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

I finally got around to getting my grinder "base" made so I could reclaim some much needed bench space (it has been sitting there unceremoniously for well over a year with a truly jury-rigged setup for my wolverine jigs). This also gets it positioned right behind my lathe, so I'll be more likely to sharpen tools as frequently as I should. Many thanks again to Keller for turning me onto these CBN wheels... they really make sharpening a snap and almost a joy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

As mentioned earlier, I acquired a chunk of sycamore suitable for a cowboy hat, so I headed to a friends house Friday to use his lathe and get some much needed instruction on the process. I've still got a ton if sanding to do before it's finished. Here's the hat in the bending form... It's far from perfect, but I'm pretty happy that I didn't blow it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC

Very cool, Keller!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Got to spend a little bit of time in the garage, but not much. Got my bandsaw put together and up and running. Used it to cut some blanks for the pen blank swap. Felt real good to finally cut some wood in the new shop!

Kinda hit a wall in getting stuff unpacked. It's hard to unpack stuff when I'm lacking in places to store stuff. Tomorrow I'm thinking about making a trip to Menards and getting some stuff to build a basic bench and some drawers for storage. Tomorrow I also plan to work on the wiring and keep organizing. Maybe even finish getting the table saw assembled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

DKMD said:


> As mentioned earlier, I acquired a chunk of sycamore suitable for a cowboy hat, so I headed to a friends house Friday to use his lathe and get some much needed instruction on the process. I've still got a ton if sanding to do before it's finished. Here's the hat in the bending form... It's far from perfect, but I'm pretty happy that I didn't blow it up.
> 
> View attachment 50210




Now this is freaking AWESOME!!!!!!! I love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fret440

Well, technically, this is from yesterday, but I did sneak it into the house this morning. It's a box for bows that I plan to give my wife for mother's day. I used some of @Mike1950 highly figured curly koa, I mean walnut. And some of his maple for the lid and dividers. This was an easy and quick build. @Brink If you ever try another box, this shouldn't take you half a year?

Jacob

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Fret440 said:


> Well, technically, this is from yesterday, but I did sneak it into the house this morning. It's a box for bows that I plan to give my wife for mother's day. I used some of @Mike1950 highly figured curly koa, I mean walnut. And some of his maple for the lid and dividers. This was an easy and quick build. @Brink If you ever try another box, this shouldn't take you half a year?
> 
> Jacob
> 
> View attachment 50272
> View attachment 50273
> 
> View attachment 50274




Cool box- i like the combo......


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> As mentioned earlier, I acquired a chunk of sycamore suitable for a cowboy hat, so I headed to a friends house Friday to use his lathe and get some much needed instruction on the process. I've still got a ton if sanding to do before it's finished. Here's the hat in the bending form... It's far from perfect, but I'm pretty happy that I didn't blow it up.
> 
> View attachment 50210




Cool hat- I bet that gets a little tense as you turn the last little bit. One question- where is the picture of the chips- looks like one heullva chip makin endeavor!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> Cool hat- I bet that gets a little tense as you turn the last little bit. One question- where is the picture of the chips- looks like one heullva chip makin endeavor!!!!!


I didn't take any shots while turning this... I'll do so next time. Just know that no figured wood was harmed in the making of this hat... Plain jane sycamore. And yes, there were three large trash bags full of shavings!


----------



## Kevin

Doc you're really expanding your already wide array of talents. I made a trade 8 years ago for a wooden hat . . . . I hope one day he'll eventually send it to me lol. That's a serious bend you have going there - isn't there some spring-back involved in the brim - and that severe fold is for that right?


----------



## kweinert

Well, this weekend I finished up several things. 

First, I finished the window ledge in the bedroom. It had been a piece of 3/4" plywood that was painted white. 



 

I was only partially successful in my goals. It does have the same pattern as the top of the dresser and end tables, but I've not quite matched the colors. It was interesting - my initial testing came out pretty close, but during the processing of the boards I had an accident. I managed to drop a full bottle of thin CA out of the cupboard and it managed to break the lid off when it hit the counter. I had CA on my hand, up my arm, in my beard and hair. As it turns out, also splashes on the boards. I didn't discover that until I tried to put the next layer of color on - then I had multitudes of dots that didn't take the dye. So I sanded it all down and started over.

Since I bought the dye powdered and mixed it with water I didn't think that a freeze cycle would have any effect. Unfortunately when I put the brown dye over the yellow I ended up with a grey powder on top. I wiped off the powder but when I put the finish on it picked up the color and it ended up really dark. When I installed this I first took out the old plywood. I should have replaced it with a thin layer (1/4" or 3/8") before I put the wood down because, in spite of my shims, it doesn't lay as flat as I would have liked.

There is still some touchup paint on the wall and a 1/4 round to install, but this is a great upgrade from the white plywood.

Secondly, I finished up a bespoke bowl commissioned by a guy I work with.



 

It's a stack laminated bowl from beetle kill pine. It started as an 8/4 board. After cutting the rings and stacking I put it on the lathe to finish it up. It has a hefty rim - normally I cut even the outer ring at an angle, but by cutting it straight I got a nice thickness that gives a little undercut to make it easy to hang on to. It's about 9 1/2" in diameter and about 8" high. I cheated on the bottom though - I parted it mostly off the glue block, got nervous about catching it if I parted it all the way off, so at about 3/4 of an inch remaining I took it off the lathe and split it. Then I used a ROS to finish off the bottom. Much easier than trying to reverse chuck it and get it straight :)

And the third thing that was almost finished was a replacement Christmas gift.



 

The first one I made (before Christmas) was a little heavy on the epoxy. It flowed more than I thought and I glued it all together. The second one I made worked just fine. Until it finished drying. Turns out that you shouldn't use 'green' walnut for pepper mills. They dry, and shrink, and are impossible to turn. *sigh*

I have to glue in the crush-grind mechanism to finish it off. I use PVC for tenons and this mill is in 3 pieces. I don't like the look of the through hole on top with some sort of lid on it, so my mills are in 3 pieces. The normal bottom that they'll all have, the center section for pepper corns, and a top section. Between the center and top I use another PVC tenon but I drill matching 1/4" holes in the sections and put walnut pegs in, gluing one side. This provides a snug fit and lets you use the top to turn the grinder but will still come off to refill it. By putting the pegs a little off center the top will only fit one way and that preserves the grain match when it's reassembled.

Well, that's what I did in my shop this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Doc you're really expanding your already wide array of talents. I made a trade 8 years ago for a wooden hat . . . . I hope one day he'll eventually send it to me lol. That's a serious bend you have going there - isn't there some spring-back involved in the brim - and that severe fold is for that right?



There's no spring back on this one... It looks just like that. I can't recall exactly, but I think this style is called a range rider(or something like that). I was basically following instructions on this one, but I probably won't put that much bend on the next one.

I'll definitely make more of these, and if I ever get decent at doing it, I'd be happy to have a go at making you one. I'm told that 1 in 3 cracks during the drying process, so I should be good for the next two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

That's a lot of work - I'm not sure I would have anything worth trading unless you come to a point where you want to turn some fbe hollow forms again. I could probably fix you up there. What would be cooler is to take a class from you on it once you get comfy doing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I got to work on this.


 
Getting a tune up, repair rear tubes and fill with beet oil, and fix a power steering leak. No buzzers, check engine light, trouble codes. There's nothing to recalibrate, flash or configure. Happy me!

Then, finished putting in my new lights in my new shop. 


 
Now that I can see, time to organize and get set up. Double happy me!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> I got to work on this.
> Getting a tune up, repair rear tubes and fill with beet oil, and fix a power steering leak. No buzzers, check engine light, trouble codes. There's nothing to recalibrate, flash or configure. Happy me!
> 
> Then, finished putting in my new lights in my new shop.
> Now that I can see, time to organize and get set up. Double happy me!!


Reminds me of a ford jubilee. What's up with the new shop? Did you move?


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Reminds me of a ford jubilee. What's up with the new shop? Did you move?


Similar to a Jubilee, aka NAA. They were made in '53. This is a '62 4000.

And yes. A new place. We moved three weeks ago.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Similar to a Jubilee, aka NAA. They were made in '53. This is a '62 4000.
> 
> And yes. A new place. We moved three weeks ago.


Better shop? Momma still happy? Everything good? A move is in my near future, blank sheet of paper for the shop, virgin basement and wide open and all mine!


----------



## RayBell

We'll my glass artist friend is taking his spouse to France for vacation soon so decided I should make some lids for future turned bowls. Cut 13 lids of various sizes and got them in his kiln. His kiln is much larger than mine. This isn't the same run, but you get the idea. Minus the 4 coaster, and plus some more lids it looks like this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

Pics or it didn't happen, right? Glued up one, cut staves for 2 more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink

Did some calcium tire repairs.


 

Made some air tank cradles for another one of my jobs.


 

And spent some quality time with shopdog getting set up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a great looking dog Brink!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Processed some of the wood I got back from the stabilizer into call blanks. I even love the little slivers left behind!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

SENC said:


> Processed some of the wood I got back from the stabilizer into call blanks. I even love the little slivers left behind!
> View attachment 51282



Them are some nice looking little slivers! I can only imagine that the whole blocks they came from are just as awesome!

Need to find a home for them?   (I see a pile of beautiful pieces that just might work well for gluing to the fronts of little drawers on jewelry boxes, etc, lol!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Haven't really been able to get out into the shop lately, save for a few minutes here and there.

My wife got me an awesome, early Father's Day gift and brought me a rolling tool chest!  Perfect timing because putting stuff away in the garage had come to a grinding halt due to a lack of any place to store tools.

I did have to run to town for work today and since I was driving right past, I stopped at Menards and got some plywood and assorted 4x4's and 2x4's so I can build myself a basic bench. Going on said bench will be this vise that my wife let me buy. As soon as I get some more time to get stuff put away, then I'll start building a workbench! It won't be anywhere near as nice as Mike's - especially since I had to pass on getting $1/BF oak - but it'll be mine - and it'll be my first solid bench! Unlike the other benches I've had, this one I'm planning out properly, instead of building with whatever I could scrounge up. Going to build it solidly so that it doesn't rack or move on me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

Matt, if you're serious about using them, I'll be glad to drop them in a sfrb to you... they're just headed to the circular file. If you really want them, just pm me your addy.



Sprung said:


> Them are some nice looking little slivers! I can only imagine that the whole blocks they came from are just as awesome!
> 
> Need to find a home for them?   (I see a pile of beautiful pieces that just might work well for gluing to the fronts of little drawers on jewelry boxes, etc, lol!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

I finished sizing the Texas Ebony staves. Will glue up today or tonight and have 3 more shells to make round. They are all going to be very pretty IMO.


----------



## Sprung

SENC said:


> Matt, if you're serious about using them, I'll be glad to drop them in a sfrb to you... they're just headed to the circular file. If you really want them, just pm me your addy.



Yeah, I would use them, especially if they're simply headed to the circular file. One of the projects that I plan to make once I'm caught up with the list of projects I've told my wife I'd accomplish for her in the coming months is to build her a jewelry box. I envision thin slices like that as providing nice pieces to glue on to the drawers as beautiful false fronts. I'll send you a PM! (I'd be happy to at least pay for shipping.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Haven't really been able to get out into the shop lately, save for a few minutes here and there.
> 
> My wife got me an awesome, early Father's Day gift and brought me a rolling tool chest!  Perfect timing because putting stuff away in the garage had come to a grinding halt due to a lack of any place to store tools.
> 
> I did have to run to town for work today and since I was driving right past, I stopped at Menards and got some plywood and assorted 4x4's and 2x4's so I can build myself a basic bench. Going on said bench will be this vise that my wife let me buy. As soon as I get some more time to get stuff put away, then I'll start building a workbench! It won't be anywhere near as nice as Mike's - especially since I had to pass on getting $1/BF oak - but it'll be mine - and it'll be my first solid bench! Unlike the other benches I've had, this one I'm planning out properly, instead of building with whatever I could scrounge up. Going to build it solidly so that it doesn't rack or move on me.




Solid and a good vise is what you need. Fancy is only for the fun of building it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440

Yesterday, I had jury duty again. I was excused since I had been there in January, so I stayed home and cleaned the shop.

Jacob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ButchC

So, I just rolled into Omaha about an hour ago. My good friend Brian is retiring from the Navy and asked me to MC his ceremony. I am honored.

Anyway, one of the last things he and I did together in the Navy was to smoke cuban cigars on the fantail of the USS Chosin about an hour before I flew off the ship and out of the gulf.

I made this cigar tube for his retirement...Scomes is his nickname. I think it came out nicely. BLM with a CA finish.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

@SENC 
The box of those slivers arrived today - Thank you! My wife was standing next to me when I opened the box and really liked the looks of them, which is awesome, because I will eventually try and use some of them as false drawer fronts on a jewelry box that I will eventually be making for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I had whacked up some soft maple burl that was a little on the punky side into some of my nice fat 1x1 blanks. so today I decided to get it dyed and stabilized. I do up some shorts for the single tube pens too so I don't waste anything. After they baked I sanded one side and hit them with the buffer to get a pretty good idea of the final color. The little hollow dowels are reel seats for a friend that builds fly rods. also ran a few pieces of spalted walnut through while I was at it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink

Today, I took the new Brink's woodshop from this,


 

To this.


 

And successfully installed the shopdog.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Very nice, Brink!

And now that you've got your shop functional, want to come help me with mine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SDB777

All I did was cull through wood pen blanks, cut some more pen blanks and bottle stopper blanks for drying, edit the website, make some 'weekend specials', cut the grass...both yards, sketch out the timber for making my 'donut chucks', make dinner, and do some laundry.
Whew....glad I got all the 'boring stuff' done. Tomorrow I'll make my 'donut chucks', and maybe rough out some more 'chunks'! I have four pieces of Black Cherry that will make 12" diameter bowls, and it sure would be fun to make a mess instead of cleaning(like Brink did).


Scott (my pup won't stay in the shop...she doesn't do cement) B


----------



## ChrisN

Well, well, what did I do? Hmmmm...

I "organized"! I went through ~1/2 of my pen blanks to sort the "awesome" from the "meh". I ended up with more of a mess than when I started, but... 

I built a workbench several weeks ago, and I am gradually figuring out how I am going to use it. Today I built a simple rack for my storage containers from HF. It fits nicely underneath the shelf I put my new HF arbor press on. I also made a 3-buff system. 3/8" threaded rod, several styles of washers, nuts, and an 8" buffing wheel set from HF. It's chucked in a jacobs chuck that I got at HF last week. (Stop taking my money, HF! No, wait, take more! Stop! More! )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Got halfway through mounting a Whitetail deer, finishing a southern flounder skin mount and habitat, and drilled out 3 blanks for duck calls. Then out of the blue my son showed up to visit for the weekend - Nice surprise since he lives 300 miles away

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Wasn't technically in the shop, but it was woodworking, sorta.
Was outside with my youngest splitting 12' ash .


 

So his favorite Moma could have a rustic foot bridge over our creek.


 

Then split the rest of the tree for winter use.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kevin

I wanted to spend my day finisihing or at least almost finishing mya lot easier. new super sled, but my mom and dad needed help transplanting more plants from their exisiting home to their new one. So my sister and BIL came up from Dallas and we all three dug many holes, inserted mucho numero plants and watered and generally crammed as much dirt into our fingernails as possible. I am finally in the shop and am gonna try to work on my supersled some since I stopped by the hardware store and got most of what I need. But I am pretty tuckered out and probablt won't last very long.

Brink if you want to send your son on vacation let me know I have a plan for him and I would send him back with plenty of southern ingenuity, recipes, and know-how to help you poor Yankees figure out how to build a small attractive trestle bridge real easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Very nice Kevin. Well done.
That footbridge was exactly what Moma wanted... And you sent it down in flames.

Who you want me to send south?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Well better yet I can show him how to build a simple Japanese moon bridge with a string and and a nail that would knock her eyes out. A 7 1/4"circular saw cuts the radius like a laser.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

Not wrong about that I've cut too many window arches to count with a circular saw.


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Wasn't technically in the shop, but it was woodworking, sorta.
> Was outside with my youngest splitting 12' ash .
> View attachment 51914
> 
> So his favorite Moma could have a rustic foot bridge over our creek.
> View attachment 51915
> 
> Then split the rest of the tree for winter use.
> View attachment 51916




Sorry Brink but it appears to me -by the pictures that son was doing all the splittin and sweating- were you in the shade supervising???

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Me- I spent almost no time this week in shop- It is my week to be digger- holes for plants-more holes for more plants- more bags of dirt and the last two days digging-plumbing-digging-some cussing and more plumbing-3 trips to hardware store and 3 or 4 more hours tomorrow and 6 more circuits will be added to sprinkler system.


----------



## SENC

I didn't get much shop time, but I did find 30 minutes to unbox and to start putting together my new Stafford-special shop floor holder-downer/dust collector.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry Brink but it appears to me -by the pictures that son was doing all the splittin and sweating- were you in the shade supervising???



I was sitting on the biggest log and taking pics of the action. I was resting my sore shoulder, three days with Moma B out of town has it feeling pretty good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> I didn't get much shop time, but I did find 30 minutes to unbox and to start putting together my new Stafford-special shop floor holder-downer/dust collector.




No pictures huh- No dust collector- must be that sea air- affects memory!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

My in-laws were in town for the weekend so Saturday I used my father-in-law's truck to go pick up some sheet goods for several projects. My wife and son got sick, but since my in-law were here, I was able to get a break from taking care of them and spent a little bit of time out in the shop assembling a bench/stand for my lathe and grinder.

I was hoping to get out there again today, since my wife and son are doing better. But, nope. Not going to happen. Middle of the night woke up sick. Yup, got what they got. Ugh. Hopefully later this week I can get started on the next project.


----------



## SDB777

Waited around all day for a fella bringing some ERC logs to be milled. Glad I didn't really want to do it, he still hasn't bothered calling....
So I roughed out some bowls!

Two(2) American Sweetgum, one(1) Black Cherry platter looking crotch thing, one(1) Black Cherry giant block, and three(3) pieces of Shortleaf Pine{2 had blue stain}! I love that new Titan chuck, I think it would hold the garage and spin it around the headstock....oh, everything turned, it was all over 15"diameter!
Made two thirty gallon trash bags stuffed to the top with curlies. Think I am going to have to invest in another trash can for the curb, seems nobody wants free mulch around here, and I have no more room for flowerbeds. What do you guys use the 'curlies' for?


I do have a paying job for chainsaw milling 30" Ash logs next weekend. Confirmed $300 day!!! No bad for making 10 cuts that will be 9ft long!




Scott (should took a nap) B


----------



## NYWoodturner

Worked on a mirror finish on my newest knife. I love the look of a nice mirror finish but hate doing it. Got is scaled and one coat of Tru-Oil

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Very nice knife, Scott!

What's the wood?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

Love it Scott! I rounded the inside of the Red Euc drum. I know I didn't take pics so it never happened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I changed the rear brakes on my Tahoe on Monday if that counts. It was in my multi-purpose garage/woodshop/catch-all area. Had some squeeling... didn't realize that there was no pad left on one side. New rotors weren't really in the budget, but couldn't get around it. 

Then, I cut some more game call blanks out of logs.


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Worked on a mirror finish on my newest knife. I love the look of a nice mirror finish but hate doing it. Got is scaled and one coat of Tru-Oil
> 
> View attachment 52115
> 
> View attachment 52116
> 
> View attachment 52114



Nice knife - I hope that guy you can see in the knife did not take off with it...................


----------



## Mike1950

rained a little today so I cleaned- it will take a month of rain to get it clean..............


----------



## Kevin

Excellent work Scott - that's a real beauty. Are you drawing up your shapes or just sort of winging it or a combination of the two, or something else?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Nice knife - I hope that guy you can see in the knife did not take off with it...................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Sprung said:


> Very nice knife, Scott!
> 
> What's the wood?


Wild Almond Burl. Also called Polyan Burl

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I was going to cut blanks but wrecked the blade on the band saw hitting a nail. Didn't break the blade but banged some teeth and now it cuts in circles. Then found out that the only spare blades I have are 24tpi so not exactly for ripping work. Hope I can find one soon. The little town I'm in hardly has anything like that. Going to turn a bunch of stuff tomorrow.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> Excellent work Scott - that's a real beauty. Are you drawing up your shapes or just sort of winging it or a combination of the two, or something else?


I have a bad habit of just winging it. I will take a sharpie and sketch the knife right on the steel. It morphs from there... I should be more deliberate in my approach.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

NYWoodturner said:


> ... I should be more deliberate in my approach.



I don't know why -- that one is awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

JR Custom Calls said:


> I changed the rear brakes on my Tahoe on Monday if that counts. It was in my multi-purpose garage/woodshop/catch-all area. Had some squeeling... didn't realize that there was no pad left on one side. New rotors weren't really in the budget, but couldn't get around it.
> 
> Then, I cut some more game call blanks out of logs.



Rotor on rear no fair. Drum brakes are soooo much more fun! I will pay someone else to do drum brakes any day of the week.... hate them!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Blueglass said:


> Rotor on rear no fair. Drum brakes are soooo much more fun! I will pay someone else to do drum brakes any day of the week.... hate them!


Haha... I despise drum brakes. Changed the shoes on a my old ride a couple years ago and ended up slicing off a chunk of skin on my finger tip. 

I'll change discs all day long. I just hate that I let this one get so bad. There was a 1/4" groove in the rotor where the pad backing had ground it down. Guess that's what I get for letting the wife drive it all the time.


----------



## Blueglass

I about knocked my two front teeth out while stretching the spring into place and still ended up blowing one of the cylinders last time I did some (about 10 years ago). That was the day I decided it was worth paying to have them done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Scott, you just keep getting better and better at the knife making. Great work on this one too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

JR Custom Calls said:


> Haha... I despise drum brakes. Changed the shoes on a my old ride a couple years ago and ended up slicing off a chunk of skin on my finger tip.
> 
> I'll change discs all day long. I just hate that I let this one get so bad. There was a 1/4" groove in the rotor where the pad backing had ground it down. Guess that's what I get for letting the wife drive it all the time.



Weird, I've never had an injury on drum brakes. Heck, I started out driving cars with them in the front as well as the back. The only thing I don't like it's getting the drums off on an old splined axle rear end. Load up the puller, stand to one side, and whack with large hammer. I've had them fly over six feet when they pop off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

I was never meant to be a mechanic. I can do a lot of it but enjoy none. I'd rather get a splinter that grease under my nails.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Schroedc said:


> Weird, I've never had an injury on drum brakes. Heck, I started out driving cars with them in the front as well as the back. The only thing I don't like it's getting the drums off on an old splined axle rear end. Load up the puller, stand to one side, and whack with large hammer. I've had them fly over six feet when they pop off.


In all fairness, I've never had an injury changing them in normal conditions with the correct tools. This was a situation where I needed to change them really bad, and only had one day to do it. That day happened to be 20 degrees out, no garage, and I was using vice grips to try and stretch a spring. Vice grips slipped, finger caught something sharp. Cold hands, wrong tools, accident waiting to happen.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Custom Calls said:


> Cold hands, wrong tools, accident waiting to happen.



I can relate to that, I'm a pretty fair mechanic but not when my hands are cold. Repairs that I normally would do I take in for service in the winter, unless I have a heated place to work.


----------



## Kevin

I never had a problem with drum brakes - but hated every brake job I ever did. I still do ours but the daily drivers are all disc all around. I have a 1977 C10 but don't drive it enough to ever do another brake job on it I bet. Rotors have gotten cheaper but drum parts are still a lot cheaper I think and last longer. I just changed all four rotors and pads and kits on my F350 last year and not only was it a breeze, it was cheaper than what one single rotor used to cost for that thing when it was new, and I didn't buy the cheapest grade they offered.

But remember there's reasons drum brakes are still around and it's not just because they are cheaper. The drum brakes of today provide better stopping than the disc brakes of the 80s. Drum brakes today can provide the same stopping power using less space than the bigger disc brake setups. Drum brakes have less friction (=less heat =less wear) than disc brakes when driving down the road with no brake applied. Drum brakes stay dry even during rain. Drum brakes won't dirty up your $3000 wheels.

There's probably more but this is all I remember from a conversation I had 2 years ago with a retired mechanic who works at our O'Reilly store. I have no idea if all or any of it is accurate but he a good mechanic and knows a lot more about it than me. YMMV YBMV.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

There has to be something to it. Chevy switched to rotors in the rear of their 1500 series back in 03/04 I think... Then switched back to drums the next model year. I think the 14's have discs, but the HD series still uses drums.


----------



## Blueglass

I was in a bind using vicegrips too. I guess the moral of this story is do not use vicegrips to do drum brakes when the dedicated tool is so cheap and you have to go to the parts store anyway.


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Custom Calls said:


> There has to be something to it. Chevy switched to rotors in the rear of their 1500 series back in 03/04 I think... Then switched back to drums the next model year. I think the 14's have discs, but the HD series still uses drums.


My 2013 gmc 1500 4x4 has drums in the rear.


----------



## kweinert

It's what I'm about to do in the shop.

First off will be a bit of organizing. I left space under one of the benches to put in drawers. But ended up with plastic tubs and shelves which really isn't as convenient as you might think. Last night my order of drawer slides came in so I'll be building 10 drawers for that. Last night I finally bought some clamps and a vacuum system for the dust collector so that will help with the straightening as well. No more getting down on my knees to clean up the floor.

Once the plastic tubs are freed up I'll be working on filling them up. This September there's a local craft 'show' (Harvest Fest in Thornton) that I'm going to try selling stuff at for the first time and I need to build up inventory for that. I'll have to be careful how I do that though as I brought in the first two things I made using the oak burl I received from WindyRidgeBowman - and sold them both. That's not entirely bad, selling your stuff, but it does make it difficult to build inventory :)

Oh, and I finally need to put that old TS out and reclaim that spot in the garage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Yesterday evening, I cut up a few pieces of wood for a trade... then had a gentleman come over who I had got in touch with on craigslist. He was wanting to get in to woodturning, so I offered to let him take a spin in my shop to make sure he thought he would enjoy it before he started sinking endless amounts of money in to stuff. He ended up making a mallet, buying my old lathe, and seemed to enjoy himself. First woodturner (or soon to be at least) that I've connected with on a local level.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SDB777

I was able to turn stuff! Made another bag of curlies/chips! The came from the very top of a chunk I threw on the mill this morning....thinking back, it took four hours for this one to goes from huge chunk to turned bowl. Neat!








Scott (and it was fun!) B

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Show season has started for me so I was at a weekly show I do in Rochester, MN instead of in the shop. It's a good venue for me and usually accounts for about 15k in sales each year but it means that I have to spend weekends replenishing stock, shucks, forced to spend time in the shop making shavings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I turned a piece of curly olive. First time I'd turned olive. Gonna end up having to buy some now, aside from the nasty smell, it turned so nice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

JR Custom Calls said:


> I turned a piece of curly olive. First time I'd turned olive. Gonna end up having to buy some now, aside from the nasty smell, it turned so nice.




Yeah, Smell isn't the most pleasant but the finished product is always beautiful!


----------



## Sprung

This morning I spent a few minutes doing final packaging of a few boxes I'm sending out in trades.

Tonight I swept the floor and moved a few things around...

I had been hoping to get some shop time in the last week and a half, but it just didn't happen. Wanted to make a few small items like bottle stoppers and bottle openers to take as some small gifts for when we're on vacation next week visiting family. But this week I burned the candle at both ends - and then some. And, even if I could have found time, I hurt my shoulder pretty bad on Tuesday night. It is, thankfully, getting better each day, but I still can't do a whole lot with it.

So, today, since I'm so burnt out and pretty much useless from such a long and busy week, I decided I at least needed to make sure my shop was still there, so I went out and swept up and moved a few things around. Am hoping that by doing some clean up before vacation, that I'll be able to quickly get into the swing of things once we get back and get some real work done out there, like spend some time dialing in my tools and getting a workbench built, along with a few other shop projects to get me back into building mode - I've got an ever growing list of projects I need to build this summer.

First up once I get the shop going is a standing desk for my office that I've been trying to build for over a year now, without ever really being able to get started on it. I've now got everything I need to build and finish it, minus some dry 8/4 or 10/4 Red Oak for the legs... Am having a hard time sourcing some locally...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

Just finished a knife for @bench1holio , hope i can get some photos before the sun sets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

Didn't get anything turned. I did get some handle blanks and pepper mill blanks cut and marked. Most of the time was spent in working on my router table and putting drawers under the workbench. That drawer thing took a lot longer than I thought it would - using 2x4 construction isn't the most accurate thing and I finally ended up cutting a couple of spacers so once the first set of drawer slides was in and the test drawer built then the rest of them could be done much quicker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

I've been making some progress.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

I worked on some planes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Well darn it! I have a pretty nice chunk of She-oak Lowell sent me away with awhile ago. I finally had a little time where I thought I was going to process it down to future staves. Went over to the neighbors where I do most of my big work opened up his shop and it looked like he was in the middle of a finishing project. Scratch that plan, I'm not about to mess up his hard work.
So I go back to pull out some finishing work I could do and the sky drops big old drops of rain seemingly out of nowhere. Guess I will have to take a break today.


----------



## Sprung

I was planning to spend some time out in the shop this afternoon, and temperature wise it's not too bad. It's been overcast, so the sun hasn't been beating down on the garage making it an oven.

However, the humidity is just crazy... If there's one thing I can't take more than heat it's humidity... There was an old window AC unit sitting in the garage when we moved it. I've moved it to the shed. I'm starting to think that it might be nice to see if it works, then put it in the window if it does. Because with a whole lot of summer left, I'd like to get some shop time in without cooking myself to death in the shop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I slipped on a piece of plastic and put a cricket in my neck, and hobbling around a little gimpy. A gimpy leprechaun with a cricket in his neck is a sad sack.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## SDB777

I broke a band on my WoodMizer. Not as high in 'pucker value' as I thought it would be?
Didn't hit anything inside the ERC I was milling, I think it was just "it's time"?!?!?


Scott (bummer) B


----------



## kweinert

So last night I finished (all but the handles) putting some drawers under 1/2 of a workbench. Bought 10 sets of drawer slides and built the drawers out of 1/2" plywood. Not the good birch stuff, just the normal BBS stuff so they look kind of rough.



 

I did just have some 1/2 shelves with plastic storage buckets in that area before. The wide drawer at the top as to take advantage of a mistake. I built this bench to put the DeWalt Miter saw in the center. Took measurements and set up the center so the saw would fit down in and the bench top would be level with the saw 'table'. Then, after it was built, realized that I wouldn't be able to turn the saw at all so I had to mount it to the top. So I added raised areas on both side of the bench to complete the flat work surface. Then didn't want to waste the space so I added drawers on both sides (the one with the handles - one just like it on the other side.)

During construction I found it much easier, once I had the first one installed, to cut a couple of spacers for placing all the other cabinet slides in and a spacer to place the drawer slides as well. Much, much faster than measuring each one and much less likely to have one be off. Or else they'd all be off - but I was careful the first time :)

It's not going to win any prizes in the Home and Garden show, but I now have 10 drawers that are about 12" x 24" x 5". Now we'll have to see what I'll put in them and if I need to build organizers to go inside them. And if I need to buy a labeler :)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Haven't really been able to spend any time out in the shop for a few weeks now. I've spent a few minutes here and there doing a little clean up and putting tools away. I didn't fully clean it, because the next time I have time to spend out there, I'm making sawdust. It's also been either too hot or too humid to spend time out there, plus I've been extremely busy with other things.

However, tomorrow morning, I'm headed out there! I will hopefully get to spend a good amount of time in the shop tomorrow, especially since my wife and son will be gone for a good portion of the day. I'm thinking that tomorrow I will start on my workbench build! After the bench build, then I'll move on to a few other shop projects, and then I'll be fully operational in the shop again! This not being able to really do any woodworking has been getting to me. Most of my shop time since moving in has involved setting things up, moving things, painting, wiring, organizing, etc - no actual woodworking - so I can't wait to be working on projects again! Since the lathe is set up now, I might even try and turn my first pen tomorrow and/or a few bottle openers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

I made a hydraulic system work in a way the "experts" said couldn't be done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

This is what I will do in my shop. Just got my first lumber delivery at the new place.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday I turned my first pen and started my workbench build. Pics of both have been posted elsewhere. Today I'm hoping to start assembling the workbench base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

Cleaned up.


----------



## DKMD

I worked on a few peppermills that I owe on trades... Gotta order a some mechanisms and wait for the finish to cure so I can buff them.

I also roughed out a little walnut I was able to score locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> I also roughed out a little walnut I was able to score locally.



Liar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Liar.



Where else would I have gotten a giant can full of curlies?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Where else would I have gotten a giant can full of curlies?
> View attachment 54399



Arby's rejects.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

Alright. Hardball, huh?

From this


 
To this

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Kevin

Love eating my words sometimes. That's a beeeee-yoo-tiful piece. You may remember I love walnut with lots of sap. And that natural edge is sterling. Congrats on becoming a successful logger. A successful logger is one that ate dinner that night after the day of logging no matter what else happened.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> image.jpg



Very nice piece, Doc! Beautiful! Like Kevin, I love that heartwood/sapwood combo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

Went on vacation to the Keys where I grew up for my wife's 20 year reunion. Ended up yesterday helping a local sawyer saw up some Buttonwood. Had a very fun day spent with my jaw on the ground looking at stunning, little known and known tropical timbers. I can't stay away from wood work even on vacation!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

I cleaned the shop, filled several 55 gallon bags of crap that's been piling up, got a pile of lumber together that's going to get sold to a local flatwork guy, decided I need to rearrange a bit to make room for the Oneway, hope to have it in by the end of the week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

I wasn't IN my shop, but I was in the driveway in front of it.
Started making a table top.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

That's a lot of nasty looking pith apeman. How you plan to deal with that? With all the wood in your area I'm curious why you would choose that piece even if it was free. I wouldn't use it for a table top unless "rustic on steroids" was the customer's description. That thing is never going to be stable either no matter what you do.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> That's a lot of nasty looking pith apeman. How you plan to deal with that? With all the wood in your area I'm curious why you would choose that piece even if it was free. I wouldn't use it for a table top unless "rustic on steroids" was the customer's description. That thing is never going to be stable either no matter what you do.



The cracks will get butterflies, on both sides. Rustic on steroids is exactly what the owner wants.
The story here is this tree was blown down during hurricane Sandy. The owner was devastated that her 100+ year old oak was gone.
A friend of mine who was hired to redo drainage and septic mentioned he had a sawmill friend, and me. We'd be able to preserve her tree as furniture.
Their Vermont home is rustic, and she specifically wanted live edge, crotches included, don't square up ends table top that is 4" thick.
It doesn't need to be stable, I'm building it so the top can do whatever it wants.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> It doesn't need to be stable, I'm building it so the top can do whatever it wants.



I understand a dual sliding dovetail frame etc. but you cannot even use that as joinery for this because the thickness of the top lends an energy that will rip the cross members apart no matter how massive you make them. On the flipside, it *is* technically quater grain so should not cup as bad. As long as it makes her happy though that's what matters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

No sliding DT's . Nope, won't work well


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> No sliding DT's . Nope, won't work well




Uh oh- I think the ape has somethin up his sleeve-err furry little arm- Do we get a build thread on this one????

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I started the set up of my new shop, so I worked in my basement shop, on my shop. Built walls, removed walls, did some demolition, and hauled some debris and garbage away.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Do we get a build thread on this one????



When I was in the remodel business I took on some jobs that I didn't want, just to fill in between good paying jobs. That was a compromise between my name and paying the bills. I'm sure that's not what Jon is doing but I would never put my name on a project like this because no matter what he does, over time, this piece is going to be a failure. It will look great when he finishes it, and for the next few years but over time in that outside environment in that region it will self-destruct and his name will still be the legacy. 

This is just my opinion it doesn't mean I am correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Uh oh- I think the ape has somethin up his sleeve-err furry little arm- Do we get a build thread on this one????


Sure, I can do that.



Kevin said:


> When I was in the remodel business I took on some jobs that I didn't want, just to fill in between good paying jobs. That was a compromise between my name and paying the bills. I'm sure that's not what Jon is doing but I would never put my name on a project like this because no matter what he does, over time, this piece is going to be a failure. It will look great when he finishes it, and for the next few years but over time in that outside environment in that region it will self-destruct and his name will still be the legacy.
> 
> This is just my opinion it doesn't mean I am correct.


This will be an indoor dining table, matching benches, and a few more pieces from this tree.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Spinning more of that walnut and making a hell of a mess! I wish there was a way to preserve those greens and yellows in fresh cut walnut!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Working on a box for a swap.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just carried in 24 2x4's to complete the new shop walls. I gotta get a door yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Played with some CA finishes and made myself a pen out of bocote. I haven't played with my lathe in a while and it was nice to get back to it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Have been spending the day here at home, relaxing and recuperating after a long, very busy week. Did head out to the garage for a few minutes - and plan to go back out later.

You see, I now have air conditioning in the shop!!!! 

The last people to live here left a small window unit in the garage. When trying to get the garage in shape, I put it in the shed this spring to get it out of the way. The last month I've had a number of opportunities to spend time in the shop that I passed up on because it was too hot out there and the mosquitoes have been so thick, that I won't even consider opening the garage door when it cools off at night. The few minutes I spent in the shop were to drag the window unit out of the shed, plug it in, and see if it runs. It does, and now I've got it in the window and the garage is cooling off nicely! 

Hopefully, by winter, I can get some heat out there for when it gets cold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I have been going through stuff I have collected over the years thinking it would used later. Tools, stuff, wood, corian tops. You name it. I even threw out a wheel barrel full of cutoffs!
I got some 7' long cabinets Im going to be puttin up in my shop. They have doors to hide all my stuff! I got one up already. I still need to remove 2 shelves and set up a steel shelf for the wood collection. Then the other cabinet is going up. Slowly but Shirley.... :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I spent all of today moving stuff into the new shop, just piled it all up in a corner in boxes, so much to move yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mrfish55

Spent the day cleaning and getting ready for a run of boxes, came across a box of yellow cedar cut offs and cracked out this little gem, wood don't come much nicer than this.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Beautiful!


Mrfish55 said:


> Spent the day cleaning and getting ready for a run of boxes, came across a box of yellow cedar cut offs and cracked out its little gem, wood don't come much nicer than this.
> View attachment 55249
> View attachment 55247


----------



## Schroedc

I worked on a special order for a customer (20 pens for a family reunion made from a piece of tree harvested on the homestead) and then made a whistle. Had so much fun chasing my kids around with it I'm going to make a slide whistle tomorrow I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today I didn't get too much done, Took my wife to her folks for a week, came home and finished the rearranging of the shop for the new lathe. Reading the manual right now to figure out how to take a Oneway 2436 apart to get it out of a basement and into my shop with just one other guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Last night I did some clean-up work. Then I put a coat of shellac on a kitchen base cabinet we bought to fill in an empty space in the kitchen between the fridge and stove. Also put shellac on the workbench base.

Today I put a few coats of milk paint on said kitchen cabinet base. Katy wanted to introduce some more color into the kitchen. In a few days I'll topcoat the milk paint with some danish oil and then, after that's cured for a few days, some paste wax. Will be using some lightly figured hard maple for the small counter on top of the cabinet that I'll finish with mineral oil & beeswax.

Today I also glued up the three layers of plywood for the workbench top. I can't wait to have the bench done and start using it as I get into some other projects!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Broke big chunk of She-Oak down to some small boards. A wild guess tells me they will become staves. Lowell gave me a choice of what was laying out, I took the one with a big chainsaw gouge. I knew I could get something out of it and then he'd have the nicer ones to work with. It is very pretty with lots of color and some nice curl. A little spalting too from riding around in the back of my truck for a few months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just shook my head at my mess and walked through it.....shame on me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I was a t a show on Thursday so I had to set the retail side of the shop back up, spent the rest of the day getting everything ready for my wife to run a show for me while I'm out of town for a week starting on Sunday morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I just shook my head at my mess and walked through it.....shame on me.



Been there, done that. I've had times where I've walked into the shop and couldn't work on anything because of the mess. Sometimes I've just shaken my head and walked out because I didn't feel like cleaning. Don't need to feel too much shame though - a dirty shop is a used shop, and I'd rather see a messy shop from use than a clean shop from not being able to use it. I don't know how some people can keep their shops so clean!

This time I had to clean it because on Monday evening there's a group coming over so we can grill out and put together a float for a parade a week later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I taught a mockingbird how to get back out of it. Took 10 minutes with a 12' leaf skimmer but he finally learned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

I would have loved to been a fly on the wall.


----------



## Kevin

Blueglass said:


> I would have loved to been a fly on the wall.



I free birds. I kill flies.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass

Well be sure I would buzz around your head and in your ear for awhile then!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

Making progress. I have all the hardware for the top one, most for the middle and the bottom is the first lacquer finish I've done

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

Blueglass said:


> View attachment 56343 Making progress. I have all the hardware for the top one, most for the middle and the bottom is the first lacquer finish I've done



Nice- what wood is the bottom one?


----------



## Blueglass

Blue Mahoe. I love working with it. I love working woods that smell good and this probably has the best smell ever! It was a really warped up slab but being I cut smallish pieces I was able to make cuts is such a way as. To have. Very little waste. It also had bug tunnels and knot voids hence the crushed shell inlay which ironically looks very much like Ludwig's old crushed oyster shell wrap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Looks good Les. Last week I made a 8 x 5 stave shell (not for a drum) but get this . . . . only 3/16" thick. I have no idea how it stayed together on the lathe. It was vibrating all over the place.

I really like the Osage and P'heart together but you might consider having the staves stabilized next time because those colors are both going to darken and look nothing even close to how they do now.


----------



## Blueglass

Pretty cool Kevin. The TX Ebony shell I have down to about the thickness. I like my router jig better for turning drums than a lathe. Safer and I feel my accuracy is better.

You mentioned stabilizing for color once before. Would I be able to glue it up the same? I like the idea and had thought of it to harden up FBE as well. I have excepted the fact that the color is going to change. I let it set without working on it for over a month and really liked the burnt orange color although I realize it will darken further. Thanks for the. Suggestion. Now make yourself a snare dag nab it!


----------



## Kevin

Blueglass said:


> I like my router jig better for turning drums than a lathe.


You can't get a router in a shell this small - it has to be done on the lathe and buddy the inside was a challenge! Because I don't have the tools nor training to turn that deep in - but somehow I managed it.



Blueglass said:


> You mentioned stabilizing for color once before. Would I be able to glue it up the same?


Why not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Les as you can see this shell is not of equal thickness. I would never use it for a drum but it will work fine for what I am going to use it for. You can see a nice chunk of meat missing on one edge of the shell because it had just started to want to explode so I stopped. Should have stopped before that at about 1/4" but I have this problem about seeing how far I can go. 



 



 

Now to figure out how to use it for the rest of the project . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

That is strange I almost don't see how you did that on a lathe. If you reall y want to even it out I use a piece of 5 or 6" pvc pipe as a sanding block for the insides with adhesive backed paper. Looks pretty cool I like the center band. Glue up must have been fun. I'm really curious o see what you use it for as part of a complete project.


----------



## Kevin

Glue-up was simple Simon. Eight 3/4" staves ripped 22.5° and 2.74" wide (I.D.) for a rough turned O.D. of 7.875". But your miters must be *perfect *to turn such a thin shell on the lathe. Turning a shell on the lathe means it's going to spin a lot faster than your method, so you cannot do it with less-than-perfect miters or you'll have glue voids and it will decorate your shop walls, ceiling, and floors with your blood. I noticed in one of your pics in another thread you are still having a challenge in that area of perfect miters. If you want to get your shells to another level, you have to overcome that.


----------



## Blueglass

I did my first four shells on lathe. I do know what caused the gap at the ends of a couple staves, I will be more careful on my table saw technique for sure.


----------



## Blueglass

@Kevin, my issue has come up since I started processing my own wood and end up with individual stave sized pieces because of the size of the chunks I start with. In the past when I could rip a long board and then cut that down to staves this wasn't happening. I'm thinking if I make a sled that I clamp the staves into it may remedy this. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Kevin

Blueglass said:


> @Kevin, my issue has come up since I started processing my own wood and end up with individual stave sized pieces because of the size of the chunks I start with. In the past when I could rip a long board and then cut that down to staves this wasn't happening. I'm thinking if I make a sled that I clamp the staves into it may remedy this. Any suggestions are appreciated.




Actually the long mitered stave leaves more room for error IMO. I run mine through over- sized a bit - then cross cut and run back through to true them up. I use a magnifying glass and a test board or two to get my blade exactly where I want it. I made that scraggly shell from shop scraps all crosscut to near length then mitered, glued up, ripped the octagon in half on the bandsaw, glued the flat sawn maple board to them and then glued it all to a sacrificial wood chuck and spun it. Wish I had made a video of turning the inside. It was a hoot.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Actually the long mitered stave leaves more room for error IMO. I run mine through over- sized a bit - then cross cut and run back through to true them up. I made that one from shop scraps all crosscut to near length then mitered, glued up, ripped the octagon in half on the bandsaw, glued the flat sawn maple board to them and then glued it all to a sacrificial wood chuck and spun it. Wish I had made a video of turning the inside. It was a hoot.



Probably a good reason not to but what about the right router bit to get the angle?? PS- thanks you 2- Ya just gave me an Idea- brain is working really slow today- Damn back is out!!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Blueglass

Where the problem is happening is at the end of the cut the stave is twisting away as it comes of the blade. I use a push stick to push through. I think I just had the answer pop in my head. I need the right push stick and not just a stick to push through and another pushing the stave down.


----------



## Kevin

Blueglass said:


> *Where the problem is happening is at the end of the cut the stave is twisting away as it comes of the blade.* I use a push stick to push through. I think I just had the answer pop in my head. I need the right push stick and not just a stick to push through and another pushing the stave down.



Maybe, but I am pretty sure it's the blade twisting away - it's more likely you're using a thin kerf blade. Are you? Using a thin kerf blade for ripping hardwoods is one of the biggest loads of crap ever sold to the woodworking community. For ripping with 10" blades always use a nice thick kerf 30 tooth blade or less -preferably 24 tooth. I don't even use thin kerf blades for crosscutting because they flex in hardwoods also even when crosscutting no matter how narrow the board unless you push real slow and then of course you allow heat to build up - defeating the purpose of cutting slow and then they not only flex but get dull and carbonized (in a bad way) too.

For crosscutting on my 12" saw I use this blade - best bang for the buck IMO but of course I have several blades I like and many I do not . .

http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-726101-90-Teeth-Tungsten-Carbide/dp/B0006HKB42


----------



## Blueglass

No regular thickness finish blade forget how many teeth but pretty sure more than 30. I could see the 1 or so inch of gap area at the end of the stave though.. I have a little delta jointer but I don't like it, the fence doesn't seem sturdy enough.


----------



## Blueglass

Oh and the part I found strange on the lathe was the varying thickness. Being it is spinning on an axis I would figure it to be more consistent. You are right On another account I have been pretty disappointed about those flaws. I wasn't getting them on the earlier drums. I was using my dads super nice tools for everything on those and that could be part of it. I take it all as a learning experience though.


----------



## Kevin

Blueglass said:


> Oh and the part I found strange on the lathe was the varying thickness.



It's called pushing the envelope and having something to show for it ... in one piece. If you ever push the envelope on a lathe without destroying the shell you'll understand. It's almost like sending a wad of play-dough into space on top of a rocket and expecting it to come back as a perfectly built Lincoln Log cabin. Just try to replicate what I did here with nothing except a nova chuck and scrap-made wood centers. Try it. it will make you a better drum builder.


----------



## Mrfish55

Hand buffing the last of the first lot of boxes for Percy, waiting for hinges then off to Texas

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Johnturner

Dave
That is beautiful!
John


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls

Been right at 5 weeks since I've been able to get in the shop and do any turning, 3 weeks away at work, and two weeks vacation. So today I needed to get a few calls started. Got 8 duck call barrels turned, (2 cocobola, 2 bocote, 2 cedar, and 2 hedge with coco tips). I was hoping to get the insert done to, but disint happen. Hopefully I'll get to them tomorrow and be working on the finishes tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Those are awesome! The way you have them lined up makes me think you could make some awesome beer taps in the same fashion...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mrfish55

Busy day in the shop, don't show Kenbo, give the poor guy a stroke!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Omg! Did you have a tornado in there?


----------



## Mrfish55

ripjack13 said:


> Omg! Did you have a tornado in there?


I was the tornado, standing in the middle of that, rest of the shop is way worse!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms

Roughed out some bowls to dry out of tulip wood from @woodintyuuu I think?

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Kenbo

Mrfish55 said:


> Busy day in the shop, don't show Kenbo, give the poor guy a stroke!View attachment 57791


 I wouldn't be able to work in an area like this. It would drive me crazy. Not to mention the fact that it is a major tripping hazard. Hmmmmmm, why do I smell burnt toast?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Got a few minutes this evening to rough out a blank I bought at SWAT. I don't know why this stuff isn't more popular... Looks like koa at a much lower price!

Monkey pod crotch ~15x3"

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> Got a few minutes this evening to rough out a blank I bought at SWAT. I don't know why this stuff isn't more popular... Looks like koa at a much lower price!
> 
> Monkey pod crotch ~15x3"
> 
> View attachment 58349



WOW, Doc! That's a stunning piece of wood! Going to be a beautiful bowl when finished!


----------



## Brink

I worked on a saw.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kweinert

Worked on my HF dust collector upgrade. Son-in-law brought over an empty drum, I picked up a bit of wood and some hardware, including new casters. The originals are pretty bad.

Built a Thien baffle and got it all put back together. I hadn't planned on reusing the ring mounts but it turned out that that piece of 2x4 plywood want quite long enough.

The one thing I need to do to really finish it off is to find another scissors jack for lifting the barrel before I get a flat tire :)

It's nice to pick things up without hearing them ping against the impeller.

The next thing will be to get one of those pleated filters to replace the bag. But once I get the bag washed it should stay cleaner now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday I got a bunch of shop time! My in-laws are in town and yesterday my wife, son, and in-laws went out shopping for the afternoon. I held down the fort at home and turned a bunch of pens and did some organizing in my shop, getting ready to work more on my workbench and then get started on some furniture builds. Today I finished a few more pens.

Between yesterday and today I turned about 15 pens. Got some real nice ones in this batch. Have turned at least 3 dozen pens now. Hoping we don't have storms tomorrow, but rather sunlight, so I can try to get some good pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I glued and squared 70 pens for an order due Friday, squared up another 150 I glued last week and got the first 80 of those turned. (Only another 400 to go)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I glued and squared 70 pens for an order due Friday, squared up another 150 I glued last week and got the first 80 of those turned. (Only another 400 to go)


Holy crap Colin! You are a machine. Very impressive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Colin you are incredible man.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

It's a family forum, so I'm not saying.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> It's a family forum, so I'm not saying.



In the shop eh. That's always exhilarating especially if you leave the doors open where y'all could get caught . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Y'all?
I was alone, working on my 2015 naked woodworker calendar pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Here's my output for yesterday and today. 193 pens turned and most of the finish applied. They all go under the laser tomorrow then back on the lathe for a final sanding, coat of finish, polish, and off to assembly. And this was all while waiting on customers and answering the phone. (I've fallen in love with a well sharpened skew for these blanks, The Hemlock is like cutting butter)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

You da man Colin!


----------



## TimR

Mrfish55 said:


> Spent the day cleaning and getting ready for a run of boxes, came across a box of yellow cedar cut offs and cracked out this little gem, wood don't come much nicer than this.
> View attachment 55249
> View attachment 55247


Dave, that stuff looks like ivory burl! Very nice.

Well, no shop time per se today, but did a demo for one of our local clubs. Was mostly on using the Joyner pendant tool and the Excel design tool. Was fun and several turners had the tool but didn't know about the excel tool. Really makes results more consistent and repeatable, if needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Got an unexpected little bit of time in the shop before work this morning. Made another pen. Got another to the point of starting the finishing process. Got a third where the blank blew up when I was down to just about final thickness. Managed to find the large chunk (though not a small sliver that is still missing) and glued it back in place and am going to see if I can save this one. No harm in trying...

Also had the little guy playing out there during much of that time, until he wanted to go back inside. He had fun playing with my scraps/cutoffs and stacking them up, etc, and watching daddy at work on the lathe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

I got me some big rear end today.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> I got me some big rear end today.


Me thinks your shoulder will be sore tomorrow if that is misconstrued by the MRS...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> Me thinks your shoulder will be sore tomorrow if that is misconstrued by the MRS...



Or his head if she has a skillet in hand....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Brink said:


> I got me some big rear end today.



Oops, forgot pic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink, I thought of you when I saw this. I was at a friends over the holiday weekend in the small town of Yale, mi. I could hear and feel this tractor coming from a long ways away. A 1937 John Deer long stroke 2 cylinder hit or miss engine. It just purred like a kitten, he could idle this thing right down to almost nothing and it would just hit and miss right along, very cool. To see these old tractors is one thing, to hear them running is really something. The guy driving it was so drunk he could barely walk and talk, kinda funny. But he did slur out all the info on the tractor. It even has cast iron pistons. You cant tell by the pic but she was running. I just dig old mechanical things.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

I spent my day hardening wood. I had an order due tomorrow morning for a one off item and turned out the only stabilized blank I had was too short. so I ran about 65 blanks and a bowl through my chamber throughout the day and baked them all up this evening. Now to pack the shop in the morning for an art show in Edina MN this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

I'm in and out of the shop all day today - but not getting any woodworking done. Today is "regular maintenance on the vehicles day." With a piece of cardboard, my outfeed table has been converted into a staging area and is topped with tools, bottles of oil and transmission fluid, filters, etc.

Also, I'm not happy with the last lube tech who changed the oil in our car. (We had a gift card given to us for the dealership that we wanted to use up and since we were in the process of moving, I was short on time to do it myself.) Must've had a fetish with overtightening things, like drain plugs and oil filters...

Hoping to do a little woodworking later.


----------



## Brink

Dang grease monkeys!


----------



## Tom Smart

Spent the day putting my latest Craigslist find together (after wrestling it to the basement yesterday). Now to adjust/tune it and then make some sawdust.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Sweet. They're supposed to be really nice saws even not considering the digit-saving technology. If I buy a new saw it will almost certainly be their cabinet grade saw so I can have a little peace about my wife using it. Hope to get a review from you in the tool review section after you've used it a spell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I am stepping up from this hand-me-down Craftsman that, frankly, scared me. Moved around when doing anything of even medium size. If nothing else, the mass is a great advantage along with the additional surface work space. All I know so far from my putting it together is the fit and finish is spot on. It is solid and level. And my fingers and wife are breathing easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Yeah that's like going from a Ford Pinto to a Rolls Royce. Really, it's more like going from a skateboard to a Rolls. I never see them on CL and I look so you got lucky. Congrats Tom you got a really fine saw there now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I do feel lucky. I'd been on the prowl for a table saw for quite some time. First time I saw one of these on Craigslist. I checked in with the guy as soon as I saw it, trying to hide my enthusiasm and act calm and knowledgable. Not sure I pulled that off but I've hesitated on things in the past and lost the race. Didn't even haggle a price, thought his was fair.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

I cut stickers. Then I moved my haul of soft maple out of the shop and into the shed, where I sticker stacked it.

Of course, in order to move the stack of maple out of the shop and into the shed I had to clean out and organize the shed. 16x9 shed that was a mess. I cleaned it all out. Convinced someone it was time for them to get the old, non-working, long been replaced riding lawnmower out of there so that there aren't two riding lawnmowers in there, one of them just sitting there doing nothing but getting in the way. Cleaned out everything from a squirrel having taken up residence in there before we ever lived here - including his nest and a few hundred walnut shells that had been chewed into so he could get to the nut. Put a couple shelves up in there. Organized everything. Brought some stuff from the garage and put it in the shed. Carried all that maple into the shed and stacked it.

All said and done, after cleaning it out of junk and bringing some other stuff in, there is now more in the shed than there was before - but with much more room to move around and lots of extra space for future items.

And now that I've got that maple stored in a better place than in the shop, I can start looking at how I want to rearrange things out there. The layout I had started to implement just isn't working. Now I'll be adding a few more tools into the mix that take up floor space and it'll just be one big mess if I don't reconsider and change the layout.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

I'm working on a never-ending project; rebuilding some old wagon wheels. I took this commission about 4 months ago and told her, " This will take me awhile", never realizing it would take THIS long. I've screwed up and had to rebuild the hubs 4 times now. Just one of those jobs from hell I never should have taken on. Oh well.......

Also, my neighbors boyfriend came over to introduce himself and borrow a drill. He's from Boston, and was looking at my pile of mesquite like it was lumber from another planet. Kinda funny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Watch out for Bostonians who borrow drills. Especially if your neighbor is a guy . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Boston? As a proper NY'r and one with manners, I will say nothing and go straight to my timeout chair.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Boston? As a proper NY'r and one with manners, I will say nothing and go straight to my timeout chair.



Wow, you are really sucking up to the teach. next thing you'll be offering the staff an apple, with a twinkle in your eye. Are you trying to get banned?


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Wow, you are really sucking up to the teach. next thing you'll be offering the staff an apple, with a twinkle in your eye. Are you trying to get banned?



Banned? Maybe...
But, Brink's work alone, and don't suck up.
In NY public school, early on we are taught about Boston and Texas and such.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Watch out for Bostonians who borrow drills. Especially if your neighbor is a guy . . . .
> 
> He bought it back from his girlfriends, so all is well. It was like watching Tommy Mac's show listening to him.


----------



## Kevin

Okay I get it. . . . . 



Brink said:


> Boston? As a proper NY'r and one with manners,



You meant to say 'nanners' instead of 'manners' since they are the same to you. I get it.


----------



## Brink

Geez, for once I try to be nice...


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Geez, for once I try to be nice...



You're simian psychology doesn't work on me. You are not banned until you earn it. Freeloader.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I decorated the showroom at the shop for fall today in preparation for the Fall tourists and then turned a dozen bottle openers. Then in the afternoon I took my 15 year old daughter shopping for a dress for the homecoming dance and of course then we had to go get shoes and a new bra and a ton of other stuff..... 

Tomorrow I take my 13 year old son out to teach him how to ride a dirt bike he bought and we rebuilt...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Completed my first project on my new-to-me Saw Stop (see above). A friend asked for a large cutting board and asked that it have a juice groove. Had not done that before. Came up with this - 17" x 22".

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I decorated the showroom at the shop for fall today in preparation for the Fall tourists and then turned a dozen bottle openers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I worked the part time job, went a bought a pair of cerwin vega stereo speakers for the home audio system I am building. Spent some time with my son and his girl and we went and got ice cream. I watched a movie on my laptop. No work in my shop today but tomorrow I will work in the garage to get that done so I can start setting up the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tom Smart said:


> Completed my first project on my new-to-me Saw Stop (see above). A friend asked for a large cutting board and asked that it have a juice groove. Had not done that before. Came up with this - 17" x 22".View attachment 59604



Beautiful work Tom. I bet you miss your old table saw though . . .


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Completed my first project on my new-to-me Saw Stop (see above). A friend asked for a large cutting board and asked that it have a juice groove. Had not done that before. Came up with this - 17" x 22".View attachment 59604



Very nice! The purpleheart stripe really sets it off. Tony


----------



## Tom Smart

As you have guessed, not terribly nostalgic about the ol Craftsman, Kevin. It left the basement shop pretty dang quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> You're simian psychology doesn't work on me. You are not banned until you earn it. Freeloader.



It's not sim-psych, it's a Jedi mind trick.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Go-rillas are scary. I always figured a leprechaun has no chance against a 500 pound animal with arms longer than his massive legs. I give up . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I poured concrete footing for the new chimney for my shop. Metal one is shot. I feel really sore and old............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> I poured concrete footing for the new chimney for my shop. Metal one is shot. I feel really sore and old............


I know what you mean Mike. I aint as good as I used to was either.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> What did you do in your shop today?



I just ruined a perfectly great book-matched  pair of boards for a drawer front. You have to really try hard to screw something up on the jointer. But if you joint the wrong side of one of the pairs you can succeed. Maybe I need to call it a night and hit the rain locker.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## eaglea1

Worked on getting the shop a little cleaned up again. Got some more blanks cut and sealed and put up on the top shelf
until I can figure out where to go with em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Well, it was last night, but I took my SteelCity lathe apart since the new bearings came in. Replaced the bearings and pretty much determined that the shaft is the problem as the point 'wobble' is still there.

The good news? Sent an email to SteelCity and found they still have them in stock and it'll cost me about $25 (with shipping) to get a replacement. The person I talked with said they had just recently gone out of production and they still had parts on hand and would for a while. Still, I think I'll get two of the spindles, just in case. Since I somehow racked this one up in a year or so, having a spare will be a good thing.

Although now that I'll have a larger lathe maybe I won't be trying to do too much on the smaller one. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandon

Not a thing. The wife has banned me from my shop for the week while I recover even though I feel just fine


----------



## ripjack13

I did a lil cleaning.....I got a good majority off the floor and benches and put em on a shelf!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

I had a day where I should have stayed home I think, Blew up two high end blanks, and during the 2nd poofing wrecked a carbide cutter, Found out one of my live centers has a bad bearing and when I went to use the band saw, the stinking blade broke for no apparent reason. I did manage to get 7 pens and 4 razor handles done but at that point I finally turned everything off and went and did paperwork for the rest of the day.

Murphy has to visit every so often but he don't stay long so I'm sure tomorrow will be way better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Back to the chimney- footing poured and out of ground. Kit form chimney- damn none of the pieces are light. I prefer working in shop................. not on it!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass

One of those days for everyone I guess? Worst I did was get a small sag in my finish. Not complaining it will sand out.


----------



## Sprung

Got some good shop time today. I love Fridays - it's my one full day off every week (with some occasional exceptions) and I almost always get to spend part of the day in the shop. Today was really about continuing the setup progress I'd done over the previous months. I kinda got burned out a little bit on getting the shop set up and getting my bench built because I wanted to make something. Now that I've got a bunch of pens under my belt, as well as a few other small projects, I'm back into shop setup mode.

Today I *finally* hung my shop lights. I'd been working off a couple light bulbs - one on the ceiling and the other in a lamp that I moved around to wherever I was working. Yeah, I should have hung the lights a looooong time ago... Will have one more to hang - I had one fixture I suspected was going bad before we moved and plugging it in today confirmed it was dead. But, it was a cheapie fixture. I'll eventually get a replacement fixture and get that fifth/final light hung.

Also worked some more on the workbench today. Trimmed all the edges of the plywood lamination that will be the top and made them nice and flat and smooth so that tomorrow I can glue some boards around it for edging it. Put up a shelf to get some things up off the floor and store them. This shelf is higher up and will store items that I don't use frequently enough to have readily available, but use often enough that I don't want to have to go through a lot of hassle to get to them when I want to use them. Also did some cleanup work and am getting ready to rearrange everything once the workbench is finished and a new stand for the lathe is built.

A good day in the shop! Going to get some real good shop time in tomorrow too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

Once in a while, you get to work with some really cool wood. I know you've all had those moments, when the piece you're working with is just truly exceptional and stands out in your mind and you just can't put it down. I got a little shop time today and was lucky enough to have two such experiences today. The first was the unreal flaming box elder burl I got from @justallan that I showed the other day... as I turned it into a duck call, it just kept getting better and better. I hope to have some time tomorrow or Friday to finish it up so I can take and post some pictures. The second was the cocobolo piece I posted in Paul's thread recently. Just like the FBEB, it just kept getting better and better. It'll be a week or two before I get pictures of it... even if I can finish the call tomorrow it will get an oil finish that will take a while. Frankly, I was so mesmerized by the two woods I only got about half of what I can usually get done in the same time period because I just kept staring. I was going to leave all this to your imagination, but decided at least a teaser pic was in order. This is the FBEB in my jig just before getting a tone channel cut.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

That stuff is positively amazing. It's best FBEB on the planet in my opinion. It's in good hands too. Can't wait to see it finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> That stuff is positively amazing. It's best FBEB on the planet in my opinion. It's in good hands too. Can't wait to see it finished.


It truly is remarkable, mind-blowing stuff.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Did you stabilize it? @SENC


----------



## SENC

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Did you stabilize it? @SENC


Yes... or, more accurately, had it stabilized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Darn I need To get kin stabilized


----------



## SENC

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Darn I need To get kin stabilized


I have some kin that need stabilizing, too. I can also think of a few members here that might benefit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> I have some kin that need stabilizing, too. I can also think of a few members here that might benefit.


Can we get a group discount on Kin- Hell I will pay double the asking!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I just got a large order from one of my regulars, started working on drilling, tubing, squaring 350 blanks and started turning. 198 turned and 152 to go. Running another batch of their lumber through dye and resin as I don't have many spare blanks and if I don't end up using these they'll be ready for the next order.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brandon

SENC said:


> Once in a while, you get to work with some really cool wood. I know you've all had those moments, when the piece you're working with is just truly exceptional and stands out in your mind and you just can't put it down. I got a little shop time today and was lucky enough to have two such experiences today. The first was the unreal flaming box elder burl I got from @justallan that I showed the other day... as I turned it into a duck call, it just kept getting better and better. I hope to have some time tomorrow or Friday to finish it up so I can take and post some pictures. The second was the cocobolo piece I posted in Paul's thread recently. Just like the FBEB, it just kept getting better and better. It'll be a week or two before I get pictures of it... even if I can finish the call tomorrow it will get an oil finish that will take a while. Frankly, I was so mesmerized by the two woods I only got about half of what I can usually get done in the same time period because I just kept staring. I was going to leave all this to your imagination, but decided at least a teaser pic was in order. This is the FBEB in my jig just before getting a tone channel cut.
> 
> View attachment 62456


 I find your post inspirational... We have all had those moments when we are just like WOW I DID THAT! I know you're speaking of how beautiful the wood is but it's that "wow" that inspires us all to do and love what we do ty for sharing those moments

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

I need to get "some" stabilized but heck the kin sounds good too!


----------



## kweinert

I did make a change to the setup of my modified dust collector. Not, of course, until after I got the new jack :)

Turns out that I didn't have quite enough space between the impeller and the barrel and it was pretty unwieldy to get the barrel in and out when it had shavings in it so I picked up a piece of flexible tubing to go between the impeller and the barrel to make it easier to move it.

While I had the barrel out I also cut a small chunk out of the side and riveted and sealed a piece of plexiglass over it so I can see when it's starting to get full.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

I spent less than one minute in my shop today. Had a package of pen kits I ordered arrive this morning and I took it out to the shop. These kits are for some pens my mother-in-law ordered for her to give as Christmas gifts this year. Got to send out some blanks in the next few days to be dyed/stabilized - she requested these pens be team colors - a couple Chicago Bears and a few Green Bay Packers pens. It's nice to be able to start selling a few pens!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got new castors for my jointer platform. Most of my tools are on wheels, but the chinese ones that came with my shop fox platform crumbled. I went to install them and the bolt holes are not quite right, no biggie I'll just drill them a little bigger. Can't find my corded drill so I grabbed the cordless, dead batteries of course, charging now. So I figured I would check my emails and the wb while they are a chargin.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

I had plans to start polishing the 350 pen order but since the VS unit on my Delta died on Saturday and I don't have a cone center for an MT3 tailstock I can't even use the oneway to get working on that. I drove the lathe down to the nearest service center and dropped it off, ordered an MT2 to MT3 sleeve which should hopefully arrive tomorrow and then cleaned the shop to within an inch of its life. Hopefully the Lathe will get back to me soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

*What did you do in your shop today?*

I just broke Tony & Daneil's peppermill . . . . 



 



In my defense I knew selecting ERC for a crushgrind mill was a bad idea but the blank was sooooo nice looking. I'll never again use ERC for a mill where the walls get thin in areas. It's just too brittle. I'll get another one made Thursday Tony cannot get to it for a few days. 

So who all is hoping they draw me for the PM swap? 

@Tclem


----------



## Alan Sweet

I most have spent all of 45 mins in the shop today. Stamina running on fumes.

A two day show which was within one hours drive. Both Saturday and Sunday, get up at 5:30, get to show between 6:30 and 7, set up, around 5 break down, drive home, get home around 7:30, have beer, collapse.

I'm getting to damn old for this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I hear ya Alan. How'd you do at your show?


----------



## Alan Sweet

Saturday was excellent and Sunday was good. I depleted my inventory of ornaments and pens. 
But I have 4 weeks to build it back up.
I do have a nice sunburn. I guess I lost my Arizona immunity to the sun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Got a couple hours in the shop today. Did some finish work on a few small items, finished some bottle openers (just waiting for epoxy to cure now for them to be done).

Also started to take apart, clean up, and restore the Taig Micro-Lathe my dad gave me. Not a lot of parts - a pretty straightforward and well built little machine. I'm really looking forward to getting it up and running.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Today I built a workbench. Going to set my lathe up in a small corner of the basement for the winter - taking over a small area about 6'x12'. Going to put my lathe and drill press down there so I've got something to do when it's too cold to be in the shop. I also plan to do a little work out in the shop whenever it's not too cold out there, and then bring the pieces into the basement for final fitting, assembly, gluing, etc, since it'll be too cold out in the garage. It was 38 in the garage when I began working out there late morning. (Was 23 outside when I woke up this morning.)

Materials purchased for the bench: 2x4's (6) and 2 pieces of countertop from the Habitat Humanity Re-store. The countertop pieces were $5 each! Used a few other pieces of stuff I had on hand, plus screws that I also had on hand. Nice and sturdy too - not bad for under $30 and a few hours work. I'm planning to just leave it in the basement for use in the winters.

Since I know that I won't be able to do much in the shop this winter on account of the cold, I'll use the winter as an opportunity to work on improving my turning skills and trying new things on the lathe. Then, once it's warm enough to work in the shop again, I'll dive head first back into flatwork projects. Maybe by next winter I'll be able to get heat into the garage.

No pics of said bench yet, but will try and post one of my little corner down there once I'm set up and ready to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Had the Texas Ebony shell I've been working up to completion self destruct on me. Darn it I guess I'll repurpose it as a lamp or something.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

This happened earlier in the week, but haven't had time to post this. I finished and delivered what has been the most frustrating and drug-out commission I have ever gotten. This woman that works with my wife had a 100+year-old wagon that somebody else rebuilt for her. He told her he couldn't rebuild the wheels, so she asked me and like a dumba** I said sure, I'll do them!". 6 months later, I delivered them. Like nothing I have ever done before and frustrating as hell. Glad it's over!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Decided to make a couple of candle bases for the shelf I built in the bedroom.





After I posted it on Facebook I had two people ask how much I would sell them for.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

In the last two days I've finished the engraving, sprayed black enamel on all of them and done the final sand and polish on 348 pens. about 275 are assembled. Tomorrow plan to finish assembly, turn the last few I need to complete the order on the Oneway and then deliver on Monday and pick up a decent sized check.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Colin, I am once again humbled by your drive and determination.


----------



## kweinert

I started out by making more progress on my home built router lift.



 

Then I managed to cut a few bowl blanks in spite of myself.



 

And after that it just stunk.

Literally.

I turned another juniper candle stand.


 

Started on a couple of camphor hollow forms to fulfill a trade that's long overdue:



 

(I'll have my first try at filling cracks as well.)

And started a couple of red eucalyptus bowls:



 

Other than that, not much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

I made sawdust and shavings and then managed to slam my thumb in my arbor press.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I made sawdust and shavings and then managed to slam my thumb in my arbor press.


owee!


----------



## Kevin

Ken you had a very productive day. I started on an open style cabinet to go on top of my roll-around lathe cabinet. Sort of like upper cabinets lol. I'll take a pic when I get done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

So after delivering that huge job last week I ordered parts and got the lathe back form the doctor and I've been working on inventory for the holidays, Spent a few hours in the shop this morning to add to my rack of stuff ready to assemble (This is a couple days work) Then took off for the afternoon to go watch two of my kids in the all school play.



 

Then after getting everyone fed decided to go look at a motorcycle for sale locally and to my surprise he was really motivated to sell and took a fairly low offer (I figured start out low and we'd meet in the middle) Now I'm the proud owner of a 1982 Yamaha Maxim 750. IT needs some carb work to get the idle figured out but it's quick and rides quite nice. And of course there is snow in the forecast here for tomorrow so it'll be spring before it gets ridden much more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice bike, I think a new one is in the cards for me in the spring.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Moved some more tools and supplies from the shop into the basement. Going to be hard pretty much shutting the shop down for the winter - but it's just getting too cold to do much out there. At least I'll be set up for turning in a small corner of the basement. Also going to do some tool restores over the winter - have some handplanes and other tools I've been wanting to restore and start learning how to properly use.

Kinda hard seeing the shop missing some of its tools and supplies... At least I'll be able to keep doing something during the winter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Wow one of those rare weekends in the shop when everything went right. Been sitting on this stash of teak for 4 years, and decided on the right project for it. 

The Glue up went easy:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0784_zpsea406a71.jpg 

Set up for the dove tails:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0789_zpsde5fc38e.jpg 

Tails cut, amazing- spot on, no issues, happy:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0791_zps311063c3.jpg 

Hope next steps go as easy.

Neil

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

I made a box.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NeilYeag

Brink, my only concern, is that clearly that mallet is not of sufficient mass for that size of dove tails!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

It's the only one I have


----------



## NeilYeag

Brink you should save that one for bashing those mortices through the giant Oak. A man of your talent deserves an elegant mallet like this:


http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/#!mallets/c1ecw

Neil


----------



## Brink

$70????? 
You do know where I work.


----------



## Brink

I reprogrammed the the engine and hydraulics, then modified the valving on the grapple so it suited the owners needs.
But really, who would want this?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Today, I change speeds. No downloads, no calibration sequences, no fancy hydraulics...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mrfish55

All I did was finish off a bunch of boxes that have been sitting on the shelf collecting dust, all minor little things but now clear to start another run on Monday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

I finished a box. All by hand tools.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert

I went out to the shop and grabbed the two HF forms that need filling, the lapis, and the epoxy to bring them in to the house to warm up so I could fill the voids.

It is cold out there.

Might be time to bring the propane heater down from the attic. Still trying to find a good price on a 40 gallon propane tank. Might even look for a forklift tank so I can use it in the garage in the winter and on the camper in the summer.

The day started in double digits (both of them fairly small) so it's starting to warm up again.


----------



## Schroedc

I got some ice cream scoops done yesterday and am working on some soap saver blocks this morning before I go into the dentist to have two teeth pulled.


----------



## Sprung

Haven't had a day off in a few weeks - and today I'm getting one. And my wife has "banished" me to the shop today for some stress relief! So I'm going to spend a fair amount of the day in my little basement shop doing whatever I want - mostly finishing a few pens, getting the next pens ready for turning (drilling and gluing in tubes today), and some other things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink that's a nice little box, but I'm afraid the lid is going to develop a barky edge over the years. Remember I said this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Worked on some pens. Had a couple bolt actions that had been finished, but needed to be sanded and buffed/polished so I could assemble them. One of them is a gift for my wife's grandfather for Christmas. The other was a custom order and will be in the mail tomorrow. Also turned my first acrylic pen. Went well - and I achieved a flawless polish on it. Shines like glass! It's going to be a Christmas gift for my wife's cousin. I'm hoping to get a few pics tomorrow before I mail out the bolt action in cherry burl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Not a very good pic - but here's part of what I did in my shop today.



 

Custom order from a friend/coworker of my mother-in-law - a Cigar pen in Chicago Bears colors. Wood is Boxelder Burl that I dyed myself with these dyes. I had planned to have some blanks stabilized and dyed by Mel of Wood Dynamics for me, but life got overly busy and I never got time to get a package ready to send his way, so I went this route as it got to the point where I knew I couldn't get blanks to him and back in time to get these done and shipped out before Christmas. I am very happy with how the dye went on and how it finished. Finish is a CA finish - real happy with it now that I've figured out polishing it.

In addition to that, I finished prepping blanks for about 10 more pens to turn in the next 1 1/2 weeks.

I have some more pens like this to make - 4 Triton kits and 1 Slimline kit - in a mix of Bears and Packers colors as part of the pens I need to turn in the coming days as an order from my mother-in-law for her to give as Christmas gifts. I'll post good pics of the whole set when finished with them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

I was busy doing flat stuff today so I can pay my bills. Here's the sum total of my output- 5 end grain cheese boards, 8 boxes planed, sanded, cut and glued up, and a bench for a customer.

Tomorrows plan is to get the splines into the box corners, make the lids and cut the feet and then get everything all sanded out to start finishing and get the artwork lasered on the seat of the bench.

Since it's cold outside and can't use the garage at home I'm doing all this in a 12x30 shop (360 square feet) that is starting to get a bit crowded........ I'm thinking that come spring it'll be time to build another building on the back of my lot....(the only saving feature is my utility closet gives me another 100 square feet for the dust collector and storage)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Holy crap Colin! Thats one day? You must not have any heat in the shop and moving at lightning speed to stay warm ... Or I'm just slow Nice work.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

NYWoodturner said:


> Holy crap Colin! Thats one day? You must not have any heat in the shop and moving at lightning speed to stay warm ... Or I'm just slow Nice work.



74 degrees in here, short sleeves indoors.


----------



## NYWoodturner

OK then too much coffee?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

NYWoodturner said:


> OK then too much coffee?



Probably. But now you see why I'd like to find a reasonably priced mobility kit for the Oneway

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Schroedc said:


> Probably. But now you see why I'd like to find a reasonably priced mobility kit for the Oneway


I'm going to pick that lathe up Saturday. I'll have to have it in the shop a couple of weeks at least to make a decision on how to rearrange and if Im going to sell the mobility kit. Odds are I will though. What is the cord length that comes standard and what is the plug configuration? This is a 3HP motor. I need to buy electrical equipment tomorrow and put in a new breaker

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Working last couple days on a small music box as a present for my wife. Difficult without a better setup for my router, which is why I'm planning on a router table build over the holidays. I'd like to do some more boxes and experiment with other joining techniques as a diversion from spinny stuff. 
The music box will be walnut base with either maple burl or Spalted maple top...digging thru stock to figure out which. I've got a checked olive wood peppermill blank that may work to get a lid from by doing some bookmatching too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm going to pick that lathe up Saturday. I'll have to have it in the shop a couple of weeks at least to make a decision on how to rearrange and if Im going to sell the mobility kit. Odds are I will though. What is the cord length that comes standard and what is the plug configuration? This is a 3HP motor. I need to buy electrical equipment tomorrow and put in a new breaker




Mine has a 10 foot cord, it looks like a 110 plug just with the blades sideways. I think I'm on a 20 amp circuit. I'm 2up, not sure for 3hp. Should still be single phase since the phase converter is in the machine.


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm going to pick that lathe up Saturday. I'll have to have it in the shop a couple of weeks at least to make a decision on how to rearrange and if Im going to sell the mobility kit. Odds are I will though. What is the cord length that comes standard and what is the plug configuration? This is a 3HP motor. I need to buy electrical equipment tomorrow and put in a new breaker



Headed to Rhinebeck?


----------



## Kevin

You're evolving very quickly Sir Lancelot!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Took 8 days for somebody to comment on that.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Took 8 days for somebody to comment on that.



Exactly. Comment for comment, it takes 9 everywhere else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> Headed to Rhinebeck?


Nope - South Dartmouth Mass


----------



## Brink

Rhinebeck is closer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> Rhinebeck is closer


Agreed! Sadly I can't get this deal on a lathe there...


----------



## Sprung

I apologize for the absolutely horrible pics, but I'll be taking better pictures before they're packaged up and shipped out, but today I worked on finishing up some pens. 6 of these were custom orders! These were all in various states of being worked on this morning, except for the blue/orange ones - those I finished up a few days ago.

Pens to represent Chicago Bears and Green Bay Packers - ordered by my mother-in-law so she can give them as gifts. Three Box Elder Burl, one Curly Maple - dyed them myself.



 

Trio of Bolt Actions - Flamed Box Elder Burl and 2x Cherry Burl. Walnut Burl on the fountain pen.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Molokai said:


> View attachment 66169 View attachment 66170


That bangle is beautiful Tom. How much did the snakewood fight you? Has Dijanan laid claim to that one yet?  
Knives are looking good too!.


----------



## Molokai

NYWoodturner said:


> That bangle is beautiful Tom. How much did the snakewood fight you? Has Dijanan laid claim to that one yet?
> Knives are looking good too!.


She claimed that one from the start. Snakewood was not a problem because i didnt turn it. I used grinder, orbital sander, lots of sand paper and patience. Finished with CA glue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Been missing my shop lately... I've really been enjoying turning and learning a lot in that realm - and still have a number of things I want to learn/try to do this winter.

However, I've really been missing my shop - this little corner of the basement with my lathe in it is nice, but just isn't enough. The last few days it's been in the 20's and 30's - warm enough that I could've done a little bit out there, if I had the time.

Really hoping to get a few hours out there in the next few days while we've still got some temps in the 20's and 30's - and maybe even slightly warmer. I'm enjoying turning, but flatwork is still my primary woodworking passion/interest and I simply can't wait to get to work on my growing list of projects...

I just need to make something that isn't round!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Spent the uncharacteristically warm day in the shop working on a rocking tractor while listening to my Pink Floyd Pandora station.

Also finished up my Stumpy Nubs router table by wiring in a switch and outlet so I can turn on it and the DC at the same time.

Off course after I did all the wiring I plugged it in for a test - and it didn't work. Didn't take me long to figure out I hadn't actually turned on the router before I closed it up in the lift box. So, one cover removed, a switch changing position, and a cover restored and I'm back in business.

Now just have to build a fence and it'll be good to go for my other projects.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

More of that nasty elm burl. Rounded it up and then sealed it again... I couldn't figure out what it wanted to be. Looks nice... Smells bad.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> More of that nasty elm burl. Rounded it up and then sealed it again... I couldn't figure out what it wanted to be. Looks nice... Smells bad.
> View attachment 69319
> View attachment 69320



It wants to be pen blanks. You should send it to me. 

I'm working on getting my utility closet emptied out so the HVAC contractor can start tomorrow morning at 7am. Shut down the malfunctioning furnace and running a couple big electric heaters. They can at least keep the building at close to 60 so I don't have to worry about gassing myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made this today.It's for playing dominos. I made one once before out of purple heart but my brothers dog chewed it to bits. This one is some old reclaimed bamboo flooring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 69337
> 
> I made this today.It's for playing dominos. I made one once before out of purple heart but my brothers dog chewed it to bits. This one is some old reclaimed bamboo flooring.


 That is way classier than the plastic ones that you get in the box of dominos. Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 69337
> 
> I made this today.It's for playing dominos. I made one once before out of purple heart but my brothers dog chewed it to bits. This one is some old reclaimed bamboo flooring.



Really pretty but I'm going to expose my ignorance at that game and ask how it's used.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> It wants to be pen blanks. You should send it to me.
> 
> I'm working on getting my utility closet emptied out so the HVAC contractor can start tomorrow morning at 7am. Shut down the malfunctioning furnace and running a couple big electric heaters. They can at least keep the building at close to 60 so I don't have to worry about gassing myself.



I've got a bunch of pen and call blanks that I cut out while processing this burl and some spalted maple... They're in my Polish kiln. Patience, my man...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

I see we have similar drying techniques...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 69337
> 
> I made this today.It's for playing dominos. I made one once before out of purple heart but my brothers dog chewed it to bits. This one is some old reclaimed bamboo flooring.


That's really cool looking wood, or grass I should say. I didn't know bamboo could look that good...


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> I've got a bunch of pen and call blanks that I cut out while processing this burl and some spalted maple... They're in my Polish kiln. Patience, my man...
> View attachment 69341



So that is what that thing is called. I have several of them.


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> .... They're in my Polish kiln.



How do you polish cardboard?


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Really pretty but I'm going to expose my ignorance at that game and ask how it's used.



I'm pretty sure that's for playing chicken foot. While it's a game played with dominoes, it's not a real domino game. You wouldn't catch a Texan playing such a silly game and demeaning the bones in such a manner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I was headed to a basketball game for one of my kids and the contractor called, wanted to get the equipment delivered tonight so his guys could start installation right away in the morning so I had to finish moving everything that was in the way.

On an interesting note, Their delivery guy saw the 10 foot long, 24 inch wide slab of white oak leaning up in my shop and asked if I'd want 8-10 Walnut ones about that wide or wider and maybe 14-16 feet long. I hope I can get back in business and making money here shortly, I'd really like some slabs like that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Nothing.

Been nothing for weeks. 

I've actually had to do....work. As Dilbert would say "*GAAA".
*
I think I may be over it. Tomorrow should be better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I started a side job, replacing the floor in a ski nautique ski boat.


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> On an interesting note, Their delivery guy saw the 10 foot long, 24 inch wide slab of white oak leaning up in my shop and asked if I'd want 8-10 Walnut ones about that wide or wider and maybe 14-16 feet long. I hope I can get back in business and making money here shortly, I'd really like some slabs like that.



Get them - whatever you have to do. I'm kicking myself that I couldn't find a way to come up with the money to buy some beautiful 15" wide, 8' long, 4/4 boards of Walnut last summer - especially at the price the guy was selling them for. (If you won't go for them, I want them! But I think my wife would kill me if I went on a wood run right now...)


----------



## Schroedc

I spent my day getting blanks cut, drilled, and tubed for all my turning for the first part of this week now that the shop is back in business. Hoping to do some flat work at the end of the week and finish up the icebox.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I moved this:



 

So I could set up this:

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## kweinert

Spent time on the rocking tractor, got all the engine parts cut and shaped. The engine is now all glued and screwed.

Now I've started the frame so I have somewhere to put the engine.


----------



## Kevin

I went in, looked around, walked back out, and lounged around the house most of the day being lazy. I'm thinking of going back out and working on a wooden swivel assembly i'm making for a present for my wife, but I probably won't because I indulged in too much chicken siciliano. Plus I'm having a glass of wine now too. So let's see how many of the 7 deadly sins have I wallowed in within the past few hours . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Finally got out in the shop today, I've been down with the flu and haven't stepped foot out there since last Saturday. All I did was sort some wood and try to organize some, but it was great to get out there nonetheless! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> I moved this:
> 
> So I could set up this:


That one is still on my radar. Nice mustard.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Tom Smart said:


> I moved this:
> 
> View attachment 69882
> 
> So I could set up this:
> 
> View attachment 69883


Tom , you shouldnt have gone out and bought that just because i am comming by to play , cool machine!


----------



## Tom Smart

I need a pro to show me how to use it properly, Cliff.


----------



## Tom Smart

Initial chips and sawdust today. 





I've never driven a Cadillac.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Initial chips and sawdust today.
> 
> View attachment 69995
> 
> I've never driven a Cadillac.



I felt the same way when I got the Oneway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I started that bowl maybe a year ago and had to take it off the delta lathe because it just hopped around the shop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So I take it you like the mustard?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> So I take it you like the mustard?



Oh yeah.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Let us know how it behaves when you put a really big chunk of wood on it, say off the end of the bed.


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> Let us know how it behaves when you put a really big chunk of wood on it, say off the end of the bed.



Gonna be a long while before I get the bits to make that happen, @woodintyuuu keeps taking my money for small chunks of wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> Gonna be a long while before I get the bits


Bits? Do you mean chisels? One of my full size roughers would be great for that lathe.


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> Bits? Do you mean chisels



No, I mean the outboard turning stand, tool rest extension, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Finally got the forge fired up. Forged some hook tools for my pole lathe turning. These are made to turn bowls. Hope I can get another shot this weekend to try to turn another piece of mango wood!

O1 Steel Rod
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0970%20800x559_zpsgbjg6kxs.jpg 


Forged and Anealed
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0971%20716x800_zpsstnckdsb.jpg 
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0972%20800x738_zpsvhrfhozv.jpg 

Sharpened and handled, ready for use. 
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0976%20337x800_zps7czicbtn.jpg 

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0977%20349x800_zps2rxgdg8z.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

I didn't get anywhere near as much done as I'd planned yesterday, between having to run errands, a machine with an attitude, and a few other issues this was all I produced......



 

A wonderful night of insomnia so I decided to go in to the shop this morning, been here since about 4:15 and already managed to turn a dozen and a half toothpick holders and drop my favorite water stone on the floor.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Schroedc said:


> I didn't get anywhere near as much done as I'd planned yesterday, between having to run errands, a machine with an attitude, and a few other issues this was all I produced......
> 
> View attachment 70050
> 
> A wonderful night of insomnia so I decided to go in to the shop this morning, been here since about 4:15 and already managed to turn a dozen and a half toothpick holders and drop my favorite water stone on the floor.....


That's all huh?! 

Slacker

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

I realized the other day that after a certain depth I lose all my overhead lighting. Problem solved! I mounted this LED light with pivoting heads and made it so it slides the length of the bed. It also measured perfect that my biggest piece I can swing clears it by over an inch. 





I was getting really nervous and feel its terribly unsafe to do something blind that you should be able to see.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

I should also add my overhead light is off in the pics. Its to bright to take pics with it on.


----------



## Schroedc

gman2431 said:


> I realized the other day that after a certain depth I lose all my overhead lighting. Problem solved! I mounted this LED light with pivoting heads and made it so it slides the length of the bed. It also measured perfect that my biggest piece I can swing clears it by over an inch. View attachment 70113View attachment 70114
> 
> I was getting really nervous and feel its terribly unsafe to do something blind that you should be able to see.



Good Lighting is a must! I got a light setup to my big lathe that has two goose neck heads on it I can move to where I need them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Time to go home for the day. Worked on a few different things for some orders and also got these done for inventory.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Time to go home for the day. Worked on a few different things for some orders and also got these done for inventory.
> 
> View attachment 70119



I'll take them.  

A bunch of eye candy for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn Colin you're a machine

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm doing my end of year numbers for the shop and last year I turned just over 4200 items. It adds up quick when a customer orders 500-1000 of something at a time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Holy moly! Good job!


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I'm doing my end of year numbers for the shop and last year I turned just over 4200 items. It adds up quick when a customer orders 500-1000 of something at a time.



Colin, that's just crazy Tony


----------



## Schroedc

Today was all flat stuff, Went through some boards to find stuff to make more boxes (I'm down to two on the shelf, they've been way popular as urns for both pets and people, A little depressing but after a person buys it, It's theirs to do what they want to do with it) Planed down some Walnut, Butternut (Recovered from a building built in the late 1880's), Birdseye maple, and some Coffee Tree. Ran them through the drum sander and then cut to length. While I was ripping and cutting cut all the pieces for the doors for the icebox too. Set up my sled and started cutting the 45's on the ends. I will say the digital angle gauge has been one heck of a purchase and makes setting the angle on the saw blade almost idiot proof although I'm sure I'll find a way to screw it up sooner or later, This is some of the best fit I've ever had on my joints. Hopefully I can get them all finished on the cutting and the bottoms cut and most of them glued up tomorrow. While I was at it I took some inspiration form the restoration threads @Brink has been doing and got the bars cut for some vintage clamps out of some Maple that had a little checking on the face that made it unusable for anything else I wanted to do. next step on those is to make the dogs for the other end and cut a series of grooves on the bottom of each for the adjustment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

It's been a while - 2 or 3 weeks - since I've had any actual, serious shop time. I've spent a few minutes here and there in the shop, but not enough time to do anything. (Save for organizing a new tool box for my turning corner - which is now permanently situated in the basement.)

However, yesterday morning and this morning I've been able to get some shop time in. Yesterday I turned a number of handles for seam rippers and bottle openers - my wife wanted me to maker her a seam ripper (and I figured I'd make a few more for some family members) and I gave away my last bottle opener I made not long ago, so it was time to make more of them.

This morning I started turning a small (7") plate from a piece of crotch mahogany. Man, what a nice piece of wood! Hopefully Friday or Saturday I can get back on the lathe and finish it up and post some pics when it's done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Working on a pile of knuckle busters today. Got the backsides all roughed out, now to start on the front sides.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Spending some quality time with the drum sander!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

I'm not quite sure what to make of that toe shot!! But the boards are cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

I actually got a little shop time last week. A guy I work with makes his own books and had me make him a binding press. It was pretty simple and I'll get pics up eventually. I am bummed I forgot to get pics of the back I put in 2 dovetail splines just because I wanted to do it and used my new chisels to clean up the channels. Was a cool project, I made $25 but I'm more psyched that he is going to make me a book of some kind with it. Knowing him it will be something to do with eastern spirituality which I'm cool with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

Almost a year ago I bought a delta mini with the intention of setting it up for my three youngest kids who are 7, 10, and 12. Finally today my 10 year old and I built a bench sized slightly tall for him. All three should be able to turn now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung

Nothing in the shop today - got hit with whatever bug our 2 year old has been dealing with since Thursday - but I did get some shop time Friday afternoon and Saturday morning. No pics of them yet, but I managed to get some pens made and also disassembled a couple of my earlier pens and refinished them. Refinishing them made them into whole new pens! Got a few more I want to try and disassemble and refinish sometime.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hope you feel better soon Matt. My problem lately is just no time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I spent today cutting up boards that won't get used for anything else into pen blanks, cut about 500 or so, Then figured I should work up some samples to show what the material looks like if I decide to put any of those blanks up for sale (Plus I can add them to inventory after the photos are done) so I got about a dozen made, polished, and assembled.

The three on each outide end are laminated bamboo from counter top cutoffs cut with the grain, crosscut, and then cut at a 45 degree angle. I have to say that once you get past the slight learning curve for the splintery stuff it makes some really nice pens and I have enough to cut blanks for the next 10 years


I'll set up the photo cube tomorrow and get some good close up shots.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Ooops...

Was roughing out a bowl this morning so I could set it aside to dry. I was getting a little too aggressive with my cut and got a catch. The blank shifted on the chuck, but the tailstock kept it from flying off. The top of the tool rest flew into the garbage can, which was right next to the lathe. At least I was able to switch to a different tool rest and finish the roughing out - this time with less aggressive cuts. The rough out is now in a paper bag with its own shavings to dry out. And, since it was a piece of camphor and my lathe is in the basement, our whole house smells awesome.

Ordering a new tool rest tonight...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I went down to my shop, plugged in my lathe, turned it on.let it run for a minute, turned it off. went back upstairs, my neck started to pinch real good while I was looking at it. So...needless to say I won't be on it this week either...

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I went down to my shop, plugged in my lathe, turned it on.let it run for a minute, turned it off. went back upstairs, my neck started to pinch real good while I was looking at it. So...needless to say I won't be on it this week either...



Marc, I hope you heal up soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

me too...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> View attachment 73546
> 
> Ooops...
> 
> Was roughing out a bowl this morning so I could set it aside to dry. I was getting a little too aggressive with my cut and got a catch. The blank shifted on the chuck, but the tailstock kept it from flying off. The top of the tool rest flew into the garbage can, which was right next to the lathe. At least I was able to switch to a different tool rest and finish the roughing out - this time with less aggressive cuts. The rough out is now in a paper bag with its own shavings to dry out. And, since it was a piece of camphor and my lathe is in the basement, our whole house smells awesome.
> 
> Ordering a new tool rest tonight...


Matt, get me some measurements of that old rest. I need the diameter of the post, how high from the bottom of the post to the top of the rest, and how wide is the rest. I might be able to help you out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I went down to my shop, plugged in my lathe, turned it on.let it run for a minute, turned it off. went back upstairs, my neck started to pinch real good while I was looking at it. So...needless to say I won't be on it this week either...


Marc, are you nutz, there is no way you should even be thinking of doing anything in the shop except watch t.v. Help me out here @DKMD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm bored out of my gord sitting /walking around. I can only watch so much tv and xbox. I needed to at least try....no?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Take the time to read up on some aspect of woodworking you haven't tried Marc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Matt, get me some measurements of that old rest. I need the diameter of the post, how high from the bottom of the post to the top of the rest, and how wide is the rest. I might be able to help you out.



Was just about to place an order with Rockler, since they have free shipping right now - but probably good that I checked in and saw your post first!

The post is 5/8" diameter. It's a 6" long rest (that I'm hoping to replace with a pair of rests - 4" and 6"). Bottom of post to top of rest is 3 5/8". The post itself is a touch under 2" long.


----------



## woodtickgreg

No! Give your body time to heal so you don't end up with life long problems. I have been through it twice now. Once for my back and once for a ruptured bicep. I did exactly what the docs said and I don't have any issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

That's a bunch of readin!

Gotta idea on what I'd like to next though....cabinets. I need to make one for the microwave....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> Was just about to place an order with Rockler, since they have free shipping right now - but probably good that I checked in and saw your post first!
> 
> The post is 5/8" diameter. It's a 6" long rest (that I'm hoping to replace with a pair of rests - 4" and 6"). Bottom of post to top of rest is 3 5/8". The post itself is a touch under 2" long.


Ok cool, pm this info to me so I can find it when I need it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> No! Give your body time to heal so you don't end up with life long problems. I have been through it twice now. Once for my back and once for a ruptured bicep. I did exactly what the docs said and I don't have any issues.




Yes sir....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Your wifes a smart lady looking out for you. I'M just concerned for your welfare buddy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Marc, my dad's been through a lot too and I know that he would echo Greg's advice - especially from learning the hard way. There's been a few times he's tried to push himself too soon and still pays the price... We want to see you get as fully recovered as possible - not partially recovered with serious problems the rest of your life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I'm bored out of my gord sitting /walking around. I can only watch so much tv and xbox. I needed to at least try....no?



I don't know if this will help. I'll try. One of the times I broke one of my legs (broken both) was when I was in the USCG. I did it on my off time and how I broke it, where I broke it, who I broke it with, and especially what I was doing at the time I broke it, would have definitely gotten me a court martial. I went to Capn's mast over it because that's standard procedure if the investigation shows possible destruction of government property (my body). Marc you would probably never guess it but I was damned good at my job and took it dead seriously. In return the pilots I flew with trusted me implicitly. Well, most of them but we won't go into that haha.

During my Captain's mast, the XO's office filled with pilot's I flew with everyday of every week of every month, and they came to put in a good word for me because frankly if the XO had found me guilty (and he could have) I would have been dishonorably discharged and spent time in the brig while awaiting all the paperwork to go through. None of you would agree that what happened should result in a dishonorable discharge but that too is another story. 

Instead of all that happening, my colleagues convinced the XO to summarily dismiss the matter. So for the next six weeks instead of fixing radars and flying which at the time I loved to do, I spent much of my time in my apartment watching soap operas. Remember back then there were only 4 channels: ABC, NBC, CBS and PBS. I got hooked into one of them soap operas. It was about someone named Luke and Laura, and Luke ran a disco and raped Laura one night after closing it down. It turned out that Laura enjoyed being raped by Luke so much that she left her husband for Luke (I learned that years later from a girlfriend while telling this same story about my leg and Captain's Mast). 

So while you think you have it really bad, remember, it can always get worse. You could have to spend some time in a military brig awaiting the undeserved shame of a dishonorable discharge. I suggest you embrace your feminine side and enjoy some soaps. BTW do you have any updates on Luke and Laura?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> BTW do you have any updates on Luke and Laura?



I used to watch them my Grandmother, got hooked on a couple too. Laura is still pretty hot, just saw her yesyerday on a commercial for Weight Watchers, Jenny Craig, one of those......


----------



## Cody Killgore

Today, I mostly wandered in and out of my shop while an electrician wired up all my new toys...tried to stay out of his way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I cannot stand soap operas...yuk. 

But...I will go look for some good readins...


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I used to watch them my Grandmother, got hooked on a couple too. Laura is still pretty hot, just saw her yesyerday on a commercial for Weight Watchers, Jenny Craig, one of those......



LMAO I was just kidding about updates I figured they were all dead by now LMAO!!!! Are you serious!?!!


----------



## DKMD

woodtickgreg said:


> Marc, are you nutz, there is no way you should even be thinking of doing anything in the shop except watch t.v. Help me out here @DKMD



I'm with you on this one... Rest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Hey guys I have an idea on how to keep Marc from doing something stupid. I'll PM everyone the plan. 

In the meantime Marc, you should watch the forum for clues. Watch closely . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Great....


----------



## ripjack13

I'm hittin the sack for the nite...so I'll look tomorrow morning....


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I'm hittin the sack for the nite...so I'll look tomorrow morning....



Don't forget to look Marc. The clues will be well hidden and difficult to find so get plenty of rest between looking for the clues . . . . .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Sorry @Kevin, went to bed. I haven't watched the soaps in donkey's years, but apparently she's still alive and enough of a celebrity to rate an endorsement deal.


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Marc, are you nutz, there is no way you should even be thinking of doing anything in the shop except watch t.v. Help me out here @DKMD





DKMD said:


> I'm with you on this one... Rest!



TONY MADE ME DO IT!!! 



ripjack13 said:


> It's on tv right now....I'm watching it.
> 
> Anyone want a peanut?





Tclem said:


> Go turn a pen. get off the couch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I'm bored out of my gord sitting /walking around. I can only watch so much tv and xbox. I needed to at least try....no?



Try is fine as long as you don't do yourself an injury. Let it heal and then you can hit it even harder when you do get back to it. Back a few years ago I was out on a motorcycle about 24 hours after a surgery to make sure no more kids.... Ran into the doctor that did the surgery at the gas station and he was just shaking his head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kathie had lower back fusion in Feb '11 Big ole titanium cage- major surgery. Doc told her that fusion material was like jello. Stay away from being in car very long and take it easy. He promised her that she would hate him in 3 months but if she followed instructions, that in a year she would change her mind. She is a rule follower- she did. she has normal life without the pain. Now the next door neighbor had the same surgery 1 week after Kathie's. They went on vacation 2 weeks later. she is on 3rd surgery and is miserable. Follow the rules- take it easy and get better. @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

I forgot K had surgery Mike happy to hear she is no longer miserable. 

Marc good advice from M there better listen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## imanseau

Second day on this. Next step is to carve a floral vine type thing on it and fill with copper.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung

I put this together tonight after we got home from a day up in the Twin Cities. This followed me home. We've been saving up for me to make this purchase since this past July and finally got there!

Tomorrow I'm hoping to finish getting it set up and then run a board or two through it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I put this together tonight after we got home from a day up in the Twin Cities. This followed me home. We've been saving up for me to make this purchase since this past July and finally got there!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm hoping to finish getting it set up and then run a board or two through it.
> 
> View attachment 73713



Congratulations Matt! I've got the older 12" model and while it's been a workhorse, I'd like to upgrade to that one at some point. Let us know what you think! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I put this together tonight after we got home from a day up in the Twin Cities. This followed me home. We've been saving up for me to make this purchase since this past July and finally got there!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm hoping to finish getting it set up and then run a board or two through it.
> 
> View attachment 73713



Get it dirty!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Get it dirty!!!!



Gonna try to today!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Congrats! I have that one and love it, it is a workhorse. Wipe the rollers with some mineral spirits from time to time to keep them clean so they don't slip and feed properly. Be prepared for massive amounts of chips!! LOL.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Well, no trying out the planer today... Maybe sometime this week... I mentioned "shop" and my wife shot me this glance like, "Don't you even think about it."

Smart woman - I've got a nasty head cold and my head has been in the clouds all day so far. Making french toast this morning was a challenge, so I probably shouldn't be out monkeying around with power tools today - especially one I've never used before.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Finally got out to where my stash is and hauled a bunch of mesquite home. Spent quite a bit of time planing, now have to clean up! Hopefully soon I will get some posted for sale! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR

DKMD said:


> More of that nasty elm burl. Rounded it up and then sealed it again... I couldn't figure out what it wanted to be. Looks nice... Smells bad.
> View attachment 69319
> View attachment 69320


Looking forward to this one doc.


----------



## kweinert

Put some paint on a tractor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Cleaned up a few more Stanley Everlast Chisels. 

After some initial cleaning and starting to flatten the backs. I am glad actually that weren't to far out of flat otherwise. the wide ones would have been a pain:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0989%20800x596_zpsmt2py6bf.jpg 

Backs flat now and cleaned up the handles a bit, one coat of oil:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0994%20800x596_zpsygpwjatq.jpg 

Backs were OK, but the edges were WAY out of square. To the grinder to fix that:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0990%20800x605_zpsd6on1gm9.jpg 

Here"s what I have so far, couple of duplicates, and, still looking for the in between sizes:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0997%20800x466_zpshxaro1rj.jpg 

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0999%20800x507_zpsmepc8fku.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Finally set up my miter saw so I can use it... Not pretty, but functional. Once I finished it up, I hung a wall cabinet above it, which gave me quite a bit of good storage space. Tomorrow I'll try to run an outlet over to the cabinet so I can have a charging station for my drills inside the cabinet.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## imanseau

And the work continues on the off center elm bowl. I'll be doing a cold metal inlay of copper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I had a very productive day. Got several calls turned, a few finished, several still with a few coats of finish left to apply... wired a plug in a cabinet I put up yesterday so I can charge my batteries for my drills. Put up a small lumber rack, set up my new dovetail jig and played around on it, and got the shop a lot cleaner. Still have a lot of junk laying around that I need to find a place for. I think my next project is going to be ripping out the existing 'bench' (aka catchall), and putting in a real bench with some drawers, doors, and cubby holes to get more organized.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Jonathan, you're shop is way too clean! Looking good!! Tony


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Tony said:


> you're shop is way too clean


Said nobody ever... lol

Well, the garbage men may say that tomorrow morning. Let's just say that they've got their work cut out for them.


----------



## Sprung

It's killin' me that I still haven't been able to run a board through my new planer yet... But, I'm still sick - got an appointment with the doctor in the morning. I'm certain it's now a sinus infection and ear infection - what most of my colds turn into with my horrible sinuses - but once it starts clearing up and my head is no longer in a fog I should be able to give it a go. Hopefully Friday or Saturday!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Went to the doc's yesterday...he said I can play, but if it hurts, then stop and take a break.

So...I'm goin in. I gotta try to make a pen at least....or cut up some wood.....something!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I made this today... What an improvement!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I cut up a few blanks. Glued some tubes and started on a celtic pen body....nice green stabilized burl....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13

Finished up the celtic pen!!

.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Righteous. Looks like granite for real.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'll get a better pic tomorrow hopefully....in the sunlight.

That one is going to a guy on mossbergowners to return a favor. He gave me a bunch of his old grip for me to use as patterns! Free!
Woo....i like free. But it's feels good to give back...

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad to see you having fun in the shop a little Marc, Go slow my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yep...I didn't spend too much time looking down...One and done. But the other stuff was easy....

I have another check up in 6 weeks.

And I'm down to 2 smokes a day!....0 would be good...but one day at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I made a jointer... All I needed was a few pieces of cardboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Had a little bit of time this morning as I was up early and was the only one awake in the house. Roughed out the other camphor crotch bowl blank I had and bagged it with its shavings. Now to wait impatiently for the both of them to dry out so I can finish turn them!

Also did some more work on a bowl I'm turning for @davduckman2010 from a piece of spalted maple he sent me in a trade we're doing. I'm liking how this one's looking and am very happy with it so far - especially since it's only my second bowl!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

I bet ya it smells good in your shop...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I bet ya it smells good in your shop...



Since my lathe is set up in the basement, the whole house smells great! I love the smell of camphor - and its ability to open up my stubborn and problematic sinuses. I need to get me some more of this sometime soon...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

I'll update with some pictures later, but I discovered something interesting today. I've been adding storage. I put up a grooved cabinet so that lidded boxes from Dollar Tree slide in. Then my wife bought me a label maker so I can get them identified. Then I just put up a ledge by the lathe so I can put my turning tools there, close to hand. Built some shelves for that as well so my chucks and that sort of thing can also live close to the lathe.

Here's what's interesting: after having just built the ledge/shelves for the turning tools I noticed blank spots in my other recently completed storage. Meant that the stuff that goes there wasn't there. I put back the stuff I had used.

Before I had a place for things to go it's likely that they would have stayed where I left them until the next time I searched for them. Searched, of course, because by the time I needed them again I most likely would have moved them two or three times to get them out of the way.

Having a place for things means that, at least for me, I'm more likely to put things away when I'm done with them because it doesn't look right when they're not there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## imanseau

Full day in the shop! A pen for the neighbor and a bowl because the block was calling for it. The last is going to be a pen case for the pen, it will pull off the top held together with some magnets.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mrfish55

Cleaned the shop, 5 contractor size garbage bags full!! Now I have room to do something, but not any new things, over 55 half complete boxes sitting on the shelf need finishing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Mrfish55 said:


> Cleaned the shop, 5 contractor size garbage bags full!! Now I have room to do something, but not any new things, over 55 half complete boxes sitting on the shelf need finishing



Dang u been busy !!! Thought u were just hibernating


----------



## Mrfish55

manbuckwal said:


> Dang u been busy !!! Thought u were just hibernating



Smoking busy, so much so had no time for pics of anything, and trying to get my basement back together in between.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Mrfish55 said:


> Smoking busy, so much so had no time for pics of anything, and trying to get my basement back together in between.



The upside i guess is biz has been good ! Might let u slide this time  No pics, it didn't happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mrfish55

My basement ripped apart good enough for you? This used to be my bar :(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Mrfish55 said:


> My basement ripped apart good enough for you? This used to be my bar :(
> View attachment 75143



I was just messin w ya lol . Is a new bar in the works ?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Continuing my journey to organization. Decided my miter saw setup I made the other day just wasn't right. Too low, and the cabinet was starting to fall apart. Got the left side of my new one made today, along with a shelf above it for blanks. The saw will side to the right of what is there, once I remove the shelving unit that I have since emptied. Then another 4' 'bench' will be to the right of the saw. Will have shelving under one side, and the planet and some other stuff will fit under the side without shelves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mrfish55

manbuckwal said:


> I was just messin w ya lol . Is a new bar in the works ?



Yes, and going to be way more gooder, I will post the build when I get going but I have to redo the rest of the basement first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

JR Custom Calls said:


> and the planet and some other stuff will fit under the side without shelves.
> 
> View attachment 75146



Dang Jonathan, you've got one heck of a big shop!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

And this is why I hate autocorrect...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

I tried to make a pen out of bocote. Did not come out so well. Half of it did. The other half went kaboomie....


----------



## kweinert

So, here's some of the stuff I've worked on in the shop recently.



 

Yep, that one is sideways. Slotted plywood, covered boxes from Dollar Tree.



 

Getting good at sideways pictures. Stand for lathe tools, situated right above the lathe.



 

Router table built from Stumpy Nubs plans with a couple of additions. Those are full length drawers.



 

Rack for small clamps. Bought that lot and then built the rack before I ever used them.



 

Added a spot to my dust collector for the intermediate clamps.



 

This will be mounted to a ceiling joist with a couple of hinges. Since I don't use them that much getting them out of the way until they're needed. I'll use a bungee to help stabilise them.

Well, those are the storage things I've done recently. I've started a couple of segmented projects as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I made a trip to a local saw mill Saturday and came home with this.



There was 3 cedar boards 1x16"x10' and 2 cedar boards 1x9"x10' but I had to cut them down to fit them in my Escape to haul them home. The gent threw in those 3 slabs of maple 1x21"x4' and gave me a heck of a deal on all that cedar.
Now to wait for it to dry so I can use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Nice haul! Where'd you end up getting that from?



Wilson's Woodworking said:


> fit them in my Escape to haul them home



The Escape can be quite the lumber hauler, can't it?

I have one - a 2005 model year - and found I can transport boards up to about 9' if I recline the passenger seat, remove the headrests from the rear bench, and slide a board in from the back down the front passenger's seat to the floor - obviously dependant on being the only person in the vehicle that way. unless a passenger wants to sit in the back seat behind the driver. I've also used it to transport lumber up to about 9' long hanging out the back with the rear door tied down a handful of times too.

But the one trip that tops them all is when I used it to haul roughly 350BF of soft maple in 7' to 8' lengths - yes, in the back with the seats folded down, wood hanging out the back, and the read door/hatch strapped down. Was a 60 mile drive home and it handled it like a champ.

The Escape was what replaced my truck when my truck was totalled out in an accident in 2007. I have found plenty of opportunities to use the Escape as much like a truck as possible. I take care of it, and it takes care of me. Hit 190k miles on it last month and while it's got some issues, especially with a slipping transmission, it's still going strong.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Sprung said:


> Nice haul! Where'd you end up getting that from?
> I take care of it, and it takes care of me. Hit 190k miles on it last month and while it's got some issues, especially with a slipping transmission, it's still going strong.


A guy over in Clear Water, Ne. bought a band saw mill and listed the lumber on Facebook. I gave him tips on sealing his logs and boards and he gave me a heck of a deal on lumber.
Glad to hear your Escape is still low mileage. Mine is around 250k and still running good. Now for those damn door latches I would like to meet the engineer that designed those darn things! I think they would be uncomfortable where I would like to stick them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> A guy over in Clear Water, Ne. bought a band saw mill and listed the lumber on Facebook. I gave him tips on sealing his logs and boards and he gave me a heck of a deal on lumber.
> Glad to hear your Escape is still low mileage. Mine is around 250k and still running good. Now for those damn door latches I would like to meet the engineer that designed those darn things! I think they would be uncomfortable where I would like to stick them.



I gotta find someone around here with a saw mill... Seems like you've got a few of them in your corner of Nebraska?

Well, I wouldn't consider 190k to be low mileage, but compared to 250k it is! We plan on driving ours until it drives no more or it becomes too costly to keep on the road. In 8 years I haven't had to put much into it for repairs - under $600. (Obviously that doesn't include regular maintenance or items that you expect to wear out and have to replace.) There are a few design things I'd change, but overall it's been a good vehicle and owes me nothing.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've had 2 escapes and loved em, great for what they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm on my 2nd honda odessey, 280k on the first one and the second is already at 147k. I like how you can haul a full 4x8 sheet of plywood in it and up to 10' boards if you slide them between the front seats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A friend of mine has a honda odessy, He loves it. I hate to say it but they are a way better van than anything made in the us. But our trucks are still king!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai

Working on new models today. I will call this one Saltie

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Tom, that is going to be an awesome one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tom I still say thats an awesome job on the grind. Looking forward to see this one progress.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

I'm out of town no woodshop for me. 

But, been up since 3:00am pondering a difficult mounting point on the next TTTSNH project.

Here's the starting point.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## imanseau

Worked on a few bowls today. The Natural Edge is Black Walnut. It was green, after turning down to 3/8 it metered out at 18%. Going for a few weeks in a box with saw dust.



 

I also turned down a manzanita burl to fit into my casting bucket. I'm going to cast with clear and some swirls of metal powder. Not sure what type of metal yet. It needs a lot of work before that, it metered out at 18-21%. I was going to give it a soak in denatured alcohol, but I opened up my bucket to find it all evaporated. That's $40 lost into the void. Then a bake in the electric smoker, I use to dry wood, seal it, then cast it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## imanseau

Had to dig into one of my easter red cedar blanks, it's been taunting me. I should have thought before I leaped because once I started I decided what a great small hollow. Unfortunately I mounted with my faceplate, the hole is going to be a bit bigger than I would have liked. 



 



 



 

BTW, I wet sand green wood if it pitted out on me. FYI, ERC wet sanded on the lathe blasts you with a red paste.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

I made some pens today for inventory.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung

Nothing - and I'm seriously jonesing for some shop time... Maybe I'll get an hour or two of it in the morning before some appointments and other obligations in the afternoon?

For certain I'll get some time Saturday morning - my wife will be gone, and it'll be just the boy and I. We'll most likely go out to the garage and I'll start getting everything rearranged and organized so I can get started very soon on some furniture and other flatwork projects.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I can't sleep...again. I'm going in the shop for a bit....see what turns out. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I can't sleep...again. I'm going in the shop for a bit....see what turns out. :)



We're anxiously awaiting the results of your sojourn in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well...I cut into this one on the left side....

.



And started to make this...

.



.



Which woke up the wife......so I had to stop....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Managed to get into the garage shop for a couple hours today. Started moving things around - will be rearranging and organizing the shop. Didn't take long to get the big things moved, but I've got a lot of work ahead of me getting the place organized. Hopefully in the next week or two I'll find enough time to get the place organized. Looking forward to getting the garage shop up and going so I can start tackling furniture and other projects on my list!

I'll post some updated shop pics when I've had a chance to get it organized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Made a bunch of wood hard today. Finished up the blanks for @manbuckwal (Tom- It'll go out tomorrow) and some stuff for myself. Now to finish up the 2nd plane for @El Guapo so I can get that mailed out this week yet. On the upside, I've gone through every Stanley No.5 in my pile and thrown out the castings too far gone to save and got a good box of spare parts now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## El Guapo

Whew, Tom, you got some eye candy headed your way!

Colin, sounds great!! No rush at all on this one... I'm not in any hurry!


----------



## manbuckwal

El Guapo said:


> Whew, Tom, you got some eye candy headed your way!
> 
> Colin, sounds great!! No rush at all on this one... I'm not in any hurry!



Yep , it will be headed back home :)
Hard to see em on my phone tho


----------



## Molokai

I got @Final Strut bangle blanks yesterday and made a bangle for my wife. She says its the best so far but she always says that.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

I started going through my box of assorted plane parts to clean up a few spare blades to keep on hand and found these. They had so much rust on them I didn't even know they were Stanley blades until I started scouring them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Tonight I filled up some empty space in my shop. Friday and Saturday I hope to regain said space as I sort, organize, and find a place to store what I brought home tonight.

My wife has been bugging me to get started on some projects - but I needed lumber first! Saw an ad on Craigslist yesterday for a pallet of various lumber.

For $100 this followed me home. Walnut, oak (including some quartersawn), maple, ash, and probably another one or two different kinds. Most of the walnut that came home is 8/4. The piece at top in the picture is 2 5/8" thick, 9" wide, about 7' long. The picture makes the pile look deceivingly small.

Guess the only excuse I have right now as to why I can't get started on any projects is my shop need to be set up first...



 

And the bonus on this is that I found a great guy, with a sawmill and a kiln, that I will definitely be going back to in the future to purchase lumber from.

Oh, and one of the maple logs laying in his yard has a nice burl on it. Couldn't see it as it was buried. But he's going to give me a call once he's got that log milled up. The customer who brought the log to him wants the lumber, but doesn't want the burl on it. I showed him some of my pens, even gave him one, so I think he's going to be keeping his eye out for some special stuff for me.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Tonight I filled up some empty space in my shop. Friday and Saturday I hope to regain said space as I sort, organize, and find a place to store what I brought home tonight.
> 
> My wife has been bugging me to get started on some projects - but I needed lumber first! Saw an ad on Craigslist yesterday for a pallet of various lumber.
> 
> For $100 this followed me home. Walnut, oak (including some quartersawn), maple, ash, and probably another one or two different kinds. Most of the walnut that came home is 8/4. The piece at top in the picture is 2 5/8" thick, 9" wide, about 7' long. The picture makes the pile look deceivingly small.
> 
> Guess the only excuse I have right now as to why I can't get started on any projects is my shop need to be set up first...
> 
> View attachment 77384
> 
> And the bonus on this is that I found a great guy, with a sawmill and a kiln, that I will definitely be going back to in the future to purchase lumber from.
> 
> Oh, and one of the maple logs laying in his yard has a nice burl on it. Couldn't see it as it was buried. But he's going to give me a call once he's got that log milled up. The customer who brought the log to him wants the lumber, but doesn't want the burl on it. I showed him some of my pens, even gave him one, so I think he's going to be keeping his eye out for some special stuff for me.



Good for you Matt, that rocks!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Good for you Matt, that rocks!!!! Tony



The bad part is that I'm not allowed to buy any lumber for a while now - save for some cedar for some outdoor furniture I'm going to be building! Of course, I do now have quite a bit of lumber on hand as this gets added to the other lumber purchases I made last summer... At least I'm, for the most part, set on lumber for projects for the next 2 or 3 years with the deals I've scored from Craigslist finds in the last year.


----------



## Schroedc

Getting ready for a show this weekend but found some time to get some of the stuff in piles milled into pen blanks and whatnot, I don't turn pot calls but I figured a few pot blanks out of some of the darker cocobolo might be worthwhile in case I do start turning those. Probably got enough cocobolo pen blanks for a while now. Here's about 1/2 of the stuff I cut up today:

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

I cut up some apple wood today. I didn't get pics. Derp.
But I have 3 grocery bags full of bowl blanks, bottle stoppers, pen blanks, and a few blocks tbd later on what to make em. Filled em all up with sawdust from my dust collector.
All of it was at 30% moisture so, it'll be a lil while before they are ready.

I have more apple to cut but it's ridiculously wet..it stopped beeping at 50% moisture so it's soaked too....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Did some more cleaning and organizing. Tomorrow afternoon I plan to get machines set back up and dialed in and sharpen some chisels and other tools. Hope to get to making a few shop storage things too. I'll have the shop up and running real soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai

Two more, photo all together.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn Tom! Really nice! I like them all but the top left is just extra unique. What kind of wood and finish?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Today I moved my lumber score from Tuesday into the shed, save for what I need for the next few projects I'll be doing.

I also continued to organize and get machines dialed back in after sitting for the winter. Even got to finally run some boards through my planer! Put up some french cleats in the corner by the workbench - next step is to build some storage options to hang off the cleats and store often used tools. Still have a ways to go before I'm fully up and running, but it felt awesome to make sawdust and shavings today! Not everything is in its final place yet - some things have to be moved yet and bring the drill press up from the basement. Jointer restore isn't done yet - having trouble getting the knives out - screws all came out, but everything else is rusted in place...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn Tom! Really nice! I like them all but the top left is just extra unique. What kind of wood and finish?


Bog oak, i call that neolithic. My invention copyrighted and patented.... :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Didn't do much IN the shop, but took some of the shop down to the boat dock...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

I'm about to make a Chechen end-grain cutting board for @WoodLove . Haven't made one in a while so I thought I should knock the rust of those skills. Made this one out of cherry and maple. It's still in the oil, sorry, but wanted to show this off. C&C welcome and appreciated. Thanks for looking! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I'm about to make a Chechen end-grain cutting board for @WoodLove . Haven't made one in a while so I thought I should knock the rust of those skills. Made this one out of cherry and maple. It's still in the oil, sorry, but wanted to show this off. C&C welcome and appreciated. Thanks for looking! Tony
> 
> View attachment 77675



Tony, that's one sharp looking cutting board! I'd love to make my wife an end-grain board like that, instead of edge grain, but I don't yet have a drum sander. (And, while I'm planning to build my drum sander myself, it may not even be a project that I'm able to get to this year.)


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's what I call a bucket list Matt @Sprung , I have tons of things I want to do but finding the time is always tough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> That's what I call a bucket list Matt @Sprung , I have tons of things I want to do but finding the time is always tough.



I'm hoping you can find some time soon - I miss seeing updates on your shop progress! Even more than that, I'm sure you miss being in the shop!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> I'm hoping you can find some time soon - I miss seeing updates on your shop progress! Even more than that, I'm sure you miss being in the shop!


You are so right my friend, I do miss being in my shop. It'll be busy for me for about another month and then it should start to settle down. I am taking some time off for the holiday so maybe I will get some shop time and some fishing time, there has to be a balance, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Tony, that's one sharp looking cutting board! I'd love to make my wife an end-grain board like that, instead of edge grain, but I don't yet have a drum sander. (And, while I'm planning to build my drum sander myself, it may not even be a project that I'm able to get to this year.)



Thanks Matt! I actually prefer the look of long grain boards. To me, my drum sander is indispensable. You're more ambitious than I am, I bought mine on CL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Thanks Matt! I actually prefer the look of long grain boards. To me, my drum sander is indispensable. You're more ambitious than I am, I bought mine on CL!



I don't know if ambitious is the right word - cheap might be more like it! I haven't seen many on CL that are close enough for me to check out, and the few I have seen have been priced way too high for a used tool and I'm nowhere near being able to afford to go out and buy one yet. Though if I do come across on on CL at a reasonable price and have the money, I won't hesitate to pursue it. One advantage of building my own is that I did get a motor for free - dad had a few motors in the shed and gave me one.


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I don't know if ambitious is the right word - cheap might be more like it! I haven't seen many on CL that are close enough for me to check out, and the few I have seen have been priced way too high for a used tool and I'm nowhere near being able to afford to go out and buy one yet. Though if I do come across on on CL at a reasonable price and have the money, I won't hesitate to pursue it. One advantage of building my own is that I did get a motor for free - dad had a few motors in the shed and gave me one.



I'm pretty cheap too, but it came down to impatience and productivity for me. Also, there's probably more of them come up here than there. A 18" grizzly that was almost new was posted Wednesday for $600, a friend of mine got it. After I got one, it was amazing how much more I could get finished! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I'm pretty cheap too, but it came down to impatience and productivity for me. Also, there's probably more of them come up here than there. A 18" grizzly that was almost new was posted Wednesday for $600, a friend of mine got it. After I got one, it was amazing how much more I could get finished! Tony



Yeah, it seems that everybody who has one loves having one. 18" is what I'm planning for the capacity on mine when I build it.


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Yeah, it seems that everybody who has one loves having one. 18" is what I'm planning for the capacity on mine when I build it.



Mine is 2" shorter than that. Story of my life.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Deals can be had on them. I know a guy that bought a performax 16-32 for $100 a few weeks ago... I'm learning that the machine is the cheap part, sandpaper is expensive!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

It should be out of the bath by now let's see it!


----------



## Sprung

I've been working on a batch of pens - last week I drilled out the blanks, back painted the acrylic blanks, and glued tubes in the wood blanks. A couple days ago I trimmed the ends of the wood blanks. Yesterday I turned the wood blanks and did the first couple grits of sanding. This morning, since I was up early, I finished sanding them and applied the CA finish. Tonight I'm hoping to polish the blanks and assemble those pens and glue tubes in the acrylic blanks. Some of these pens are time sensitive as they will be Confirmation and Graduation gifts - the first one of them needing to be ready to give on Saturday.

Do have a friend and fellow woodworker coming over Friday afternoon. He's never done any turning and he would like to learn how to make a pen. It'll be fun to teach him and I've got a handful of blanks ready to go for that, as well as some practice material for him to use to get used to the tools first.

Haven't been in the garage shop since Saturday, but hope to get out there Thursday night for some more work out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> It should be out of the bath by now let's see it!



I soak them for 3 days, just pulled it out tonight. I'll post one tomorrow. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I spent my day cleaning and organizing, Realized a conservative estimate is 10,000 pen blanks cut and in totes. Plus all the other stock I haven't cut into stuff yet. I really need to start downsizing.


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Realized a conservative estimate is 10,000 pen blanks cut and in totes





(BTW, I've been setting money aside and am now about 2/3 of the way to that dust collector you've got, if it's still available. Am also trying to set aside something so I can get some of that 500 lbs of cherry burl you said you've got. My wife agrees with me that cherry burl would make some great accents to the soft maple and curly cherry I'll be featuring in a bedroom set build I'll be starting next year.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

@Kevin, here it is. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I did a lot of sweating today. Dang it got hot quick here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Had a friend who came over for a few hours today. Got to teach him how to turn a pen. Sent him home with 2 pens and a bottle opener that he turned himself. We both had a great time!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Yesterday I had a lady bring me six chairs that were really wobbly to fix. Took them all apart, cleaned out all the old glue and reglued with new pegs. Now nice and tight. She's supposed to bring the fabric today so I can recover the seats.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke

In between prepping blanks for sale and trying to get our garden planted, I made this delicious dinner of pierogies and canoli! Happy mother's day boss lady!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

So far today I've finished up the dining chair set that was all wobbly and got that delivered. A little glue, some clamps and new fabric make a world of difference!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Finished up a Spalted Curly Maple bowl today.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice Marc, well turned.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

My day sucked. Literally. Gave the vacuum chuck a workout. Mostly Maple, One Madrone and one Black Locust.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

What happened?


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've said it before, your a machine Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> What happened?


vacuum chuck, sucked, get it? LOL.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> What happened?



Vacuum.... Sucking.... Bad attempt at a witty pun.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice work Colin - Those are some nice looking bowls. You *are* a machine!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431

I've been doing lots of turning but it's usually balsa at high speed. Finally things are slowing down and I got a chance to throw on something just for fun, plus I've been wanting to dive into this bowl for awhile. 

The wife also has been wanting a bowl with some bark on it so I told her I'd see what I could do. 

Got the outer shape going and ran into a big soft spot and a huge bark inclusion. Kept going for my shape then took it off the lathe and used 5 things of super glue to reinforce some stuff and I hope to flip it around this week sometime and hollow it. 

Felt good to turn something different!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Blueglass

Just scored 4 smallish logs of Mango. May have to pick up a couple more. Would be super cool if tomorrow I had time to process a fair number of logs to lumber. I do have a bit of a backlog building up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

My wife's been real good to me the last two weeks. Mother's Day she told me to go ahead and order a dust collector from Harbor Freight when she peaked over my shoulder and saw the 25% off coupon I had in an e-mail from them. She knows that one of my top priorities for the workshop this year was to tackle dust collection.

So, today I had a chance to get it set up and running. I do, however, have plans to upgrade it as finances allow. I'll be upgrading it with a Wynn filter, building a separator, and doing some running of lines.

Then yesterday we were in Rockler - the Burnsville, MN location where they have their outlet deals section where they sell damaged, returned, or opened merchandise. My wife let me buy a couple things - even though I didn't have near enough money in my tool fund to buy them. She did, however, make me promise that I'll pay our checking account back when the money comes in from a couple pen orders I'm working on.

From the outlet deals section I came home with two items, both brand new, in box, never opened: a Kreg router table top with plate for $90 and a Porter Cable 892 Router for $150. I just need to build a base for the table top and I'll have myself a router table up and running real soon! (And now that I have a router I can stop scratching my head as to how I'm going to do the stopped dados in the bookcase I started building last weekend.)

So, today I put together my dust collector, hung up the air cleaner I purchased two or three months ago, started putting the router table top together, did some cleaning and organizing, and built a couple shelves for my lathe area in the basement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> My wife's been real good to me the last two weeks. Mother's Day she told me to go ahead and order a dust collector from Harbor Freight when she peaked over my shoulder and saw the 25% off coupon I had in an e-mail from them. She knows that one of my top priorities for the workshop this year was to tackle dust collection.
> 
> So, today I had a chance to get it set up and running. I do, however, have plans to upgrade it as finances allow. I'll be upgrading it with a Wynn filter, building a separator, and doing some running of lines.
> 
> Then yesterday we were in Rockler - the Burnsville, MN location where they have their outlet deals section where they sell damaged, returned, or opened merchandise. My wife let me buy a couple things - even though I didn't have near enough money in my tool fund to buy them. She did, however, make me promise that I'll pay our checking account back when the money comes in from a couple pen orders I'm working on.
> 
> From the outlet deals section I came home with two items, both brand new, in box, never opened: a Kreg router table top with plate for $90 and a Porter Cable 892 Router for $150. I just need to build a base for the table top and I'll have myself a router table up and running real soon! (And now that I have a router I can stop scratching my head as to how I'm going to do the stopped dados in the bookcase I started building last weekend.)
> 
> So, today I put together my dust collector, hung up the air cleaner I purchased two or three months ago, started putting the router table top together, did some cleaning and organizing, and built a couple shelves for my lathe area in the basement.



Been a busy beaver Matt! Sounds like a good day! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Been a busy beaver Matt! Sounds like a good day! Tony



It was! Even found time in there to go to a graduation party, grill some burgers, and help with the dishes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> It was! Even found time in there to go to a graduation party, grill some burgers, and help with the dishes!



Superman Sprung!


----------



## Blueglass

I'm a wee bit jealous. I've been wanting a nice router table. Have fun with the new toys.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

gman2431 said:


> I've been doing lots of turning but it's usually balsa at high speed. Finally things are slowing down and I got a chance to throw on something just for fun, plus I've been wanting to dive into this bowl for awhile.
> 
> The wife also has been wanting a bowl with some bark on it so I told her I'd see what I could do.
> 
> Got the outer shape going and ran into a big soft spot and a huge bark inclusion. Kept going for my shape then took it off the lathe and used 5 things of super glue to reinforce some stuff and I hope to flip it around this week sometime and hollow it.
> 
> Felt good to turn something different! View attachment 79051


Cody - Thats sweet. Is it elm burl?


----------



## gman2431

NYWoodturner said:


> Cody - Thats sweet. Is it elm burl?



Sure is. Can't wait til it's done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Blueglass said:


> I'm a wee bit jealous. I've been wanting a nice router table. Have fun with the new toys.



Thanks - I've been trying to get a router and table for about 2 years now. I had purchased a used Craftsman router and started to build a table for it, but the router turned out to be junk and the partially finished table wouldn't fit into the moving truck when we moved last year. (Which I was ok with, because it was turning out to be a not very good table.) I've got quite a few projects this year that my wife wants me to build and a router and table will be huge assets to those projects, so I'm glad to finally have a router that works and to be able to have a table as soon as I build a base for the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> My wife's been real good to me the last two weeks. Mother's Day she told me to go ahead and order a dust collector from Harbor Freight when she peaked over my shoulder and saw the 25% off coupon I had in an e-mail from them. She knows that one of my top priorities for the workshop this year was to tackle dust collection.



Cool. I'm assuming you won't need the Jet Dust Collector sitting in my garage? I'm happy you found a good price on a new machine!!


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Cool. I'm assuming you won't need the Jet Dust Collector sitting in my garage? I'm happy you found a good price on a new machine!!



Yes, I won't be - I was saving up for it, but my wife didn't know that and told me to order the Harbor Freight one with the coupon - even went and got the bank card for me! (At under $160, with coupon, she wouldn't let me pass it up.) I do, however, still plan to try and make it your way sometime for some of that cherry burl you've got if you've got some you'd be willing to sell. I've convinced my wife that some cherry burl will work well for some accent pieces alongside the soft maple and the curly cherry I'll be using in a bedroom set build I plan to start next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Yes, I won't be - I was saving up for it, but my wife didn't know that and told me to order the Harbor Freight one with the coupon - even went and got the bank card for me! (At under $160, with coupon, she wouldn't let me pass it up.) I do, however, still plan to try and make it your way sometime for some of that cherry burl you've got if you've got some you'd be willing to sell. I've convinced my wife that some cherry burl will work well for some accent pieces alongside the soft maple and the curly cherry I'll be using in a bedroom set build I plan to start next year.



Of course. Whenever, I don't think I'll run out of Cherry burl in the near future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Cut up my Zircote root logs plus some Mango.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> Cut up my Zircote root logs plus some Mango.View attachment 79142



Man, that's cool-looking stuff! Need to try both of those out at some point! Tony


----------



## Tony

Finally got to spend a decent amount of time in the Shop today. Got a few cutting boards done in between rain showers. Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## norman vandyke

The price you pay for hauling things that just shouldn't be hauled in Subaru Legacy. Broken sway bar. According to youtube, fairly simple to replace myself, so hopefully, in a couple days when I get the new one, all will be right in the world again. I will never stop going after the wood though.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Should be an easy repair, pretty straight forward, about 6 bolts. When you replace it also replace the rubber mounts, there cheap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

norman vandyke said:


> The price you pay for hauling things that just shouldn't be hauled in Subaru Legacy. Broken sway bar. According to youtube, fairly simple to replace myself, so hopefully, in a couple days when I get the new one, all will be right in the world again. I will never stop going after the wood though.View attachment 79645



Norman, how much wood were you hauling in it to cause that to happen? And, Greg's right, should be an easy repair.


----------



## norman vandyke

Sprung said:


> Norman, how much wood were you hauling in it to cause that to happen? And, Greg's right, should be an easy repair.


Actually, no wood at all in the car. Just leaving a parking lot and I heard a big clang! Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Cut the rest of my Mango into boards today! Sappiest wood I've ever worked with. I did learn a kinda cool new trick. I had been told that 50/ 50 Titebond and water was pretty good for sealing ends. Today I noticed I had a partial bottle of old glue, added water then shook up, so now I have a dispenser too. Worked well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday and today I've started working on my router table bade build. Yesterday I did some clean up and organizing of the shop - a necessity if I was going to be able to set up the folding table to break down sheet goods. Broke down a sheet of plywood yesterday into some of the parts. Today I routed some dados and rabbets in the pieces I cut, cut some more pieces. After the glue dries from patching an oops from mis-measuring, I'll be re-routing that dado, routing a couple more rabbets then starting to assemble. I'll be doing some more work tonight and then also tomorrow. While I doubt I'll have it all trimmed out and finished by the end of the weekend, I do hope to maybe have it at least far enough along that it's functional - that way I can use it to build drawers and doors for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I worked on a replacement metal table leg.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Not in my Shop, but I've spent the last 3 days at my In-laws in East Texas rebuilding a deck. Way too much time spent bent over screwing on 5/4 planks!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Not in my Shop, but I've spent the last 3 days at my In-laws in East Texas rebuilding a deck. Way too much time spent bent over screwing on 5/4 planks!!!!


You know the rules! Didn't happen without pictures!!


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> You know the rules! Didn't happen without pictures!!




 

My FIL is more the "get it down and functional as quick as we can" type of carpenter, so it is. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass

Tony I love that line at the bottom of your posts. As hard as I try not to make too many big boards small, I'll bet I can give you some competition.


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> Tony I love that line at the bottom of your posts. As hard as I try not to make too many big boards small, I'll bet I can give you some competition.



You can try to compete, but I am a Recognized Expert

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> Cut the rest of my Mango into boards today! Sappiest wood I've ever worked with. I did learn a kinda cool new trick. I had been told that 50/ 50 Titebond and water was pretty good for sealing ends. Today I noticed I had a partial bottle of old glue, added water then shook up, so now I have a dispenser too. Worked well.



Les, if you decide to part with some of that Mango I've always wanted to try some out. Tony


----------



## Blueglass

I think I can get some more. I tried not to be greedy and got just enough to make a drum shell out of. This is fairly plain grained stuff. Kinda reminds me of plain maple with open pores like mahogany if that makes sense. Seems to work nice though. What size boards or blanks might you like and I will see what I can do?
@Tony


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> I think I can get some more. I tried not to be greedy and got just enough to make a drum shell out of. This is fairly plain grained stuff. Kinda reminds me of plain maple with open pores like mahogany if that makes sense. Seems to work nice though. What size boards or blanks might you like and I will see what I can do?
> @Tony




What does the color look like? I would use it in cutting boards, I rip them into 1" strips. 24" long would be ideal, but I can use shorter boards as well. Tony


----------



## Sprung

I don't have enough clamps - but I knew that already and know that there is no such thing as having too many clamps.

I sent my wife this pic (she's out of town right now) and I hope that she'll have mercy on me and let me get some more clamps sometime after we get back from vacation and visiting family.

Router Table carcass glue-up. I had just enough clamps to make it work, but really wish I'd have had at least four more longer clamps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Sprung said:


> My wife's been real good to me the last two weeks. Mother's Day she told me to go ahead and order a dust collector from Harbor Freight when she peaked over my shoulder and saw the 25% off coupon I had in an e-mail from them. She knows that one of my top priorities for the workshop this year was to tackle dust collection.
> 
> So, today I had a chance to get it set up and running. I do, however, have plans to upgrade it as finances allow. I'll be upgrading it with a Wynn filter, building a separator, and doing some running of lines.
> 
> Then yesterday we were in Rockler - the Burnsville, MN location where they have their outlet deals section where they sell damaged, returned, or opened merchandise. My wife let me buy a couple things - even though I didn't have near enough money in my tool fund to buy them. She did, however, make me promise that I'll pay our checking account back when the money comes in from a couple pen orders I'm working on.
> 
> From the outlet deals section I came home with two items, both brand new, in box, never opened: a Kreg router table top with plate for $90 and a Porter Cable 892 Router for $150. I just need to build a base for the table top and I'll have myself a router table up and running real soon! (And now that I have a router I can stop scratching my head as to how I'm going to do the stopped dados in the bookcase I started building last weekend.)
> 
> So, today I put together my dust collector, hung up the air cleaner I purchased two or three months ago, started putting the router table top together, did some cleaning and organizing, and built a couple shelves for my lathe area in the basement.


I think you'll do very well with the dust collector and Wynn (when you get it). Dust collector is kinda like a lathe though...it's the cheap part and you'll eadily spend as much or more on pipe snd fittings. 
Suggest you make sure all the runs at 6" and drops at 4". Even if you have to adapt to 2-1/2" at the dust source, you want to maximize flow with larger pipe. Works very well for me in a 16x28 area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Sprung said:


> I don't have enough clamps - but I knew that already and know that there is no such thing as having too many clamps.
> 
> I sent my wife this pic (she's out of town right now) and I hope that she'll have mercy on me and let me get some more clamps sometime after we get back from vacation and visiting family.
> 
> Router Table carcass glue-up. I had just enough clamps to make it work, but really wish I'd have had at least four more longer clamps.
> 
> View attachment 80249


That looks like a similar glue up when I did mine last December.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

TimR said:


> I think you'll do very well with the dust collector and Wynn (when you get it). Dust collector is kinda like a lathe though...it's the cheap part and you'll eadily spend as much or more on pipe snd fittings.
> Suggest you make sure all the runs at 6" and drops at 4". Even if you have to adapt to 2-1/2" at the dust source, you want to maximize flow with larger pipe. Works very well for me in a 16x28 area.



Yeah, I'm just getting started with this! Even though the dust collector was under $160, I suspect that I'll be in about $500, give or take, by the time I purchase and setup runs, upgrade the filter, and build a chip separator. I've got a 13'x22' space, but all the machines are toward one end of the space, so it should be fairly easy to do the runs of piping. I will probably only have about 4 drops - most of my tools will be on wheels and will need to be wheeled out to use, due to space constraints, so I would be able to use multiple tools on the same drop because I don't have the space to have more than one thing set up at a time. I like the thought of the 6" runs with 4" drops and will probably do just that.



TimR said:


> That looks like a similar glue up when I did mine last December.



You know why it might look familiar to you? Because I'm using the router table plans you e-mailed me some time ago when I was looking for plans for a router table fence. (That table got scrapped when we moved last year as it was turning out quite horrible.) Did you build that same table? Since I got a nice top and a nice router now, and the layout of my shop won't make it easy to mount a router in a table saw wing, I decided a full stand alone router table on wheels was the way to go and I can wheel it out of the way when not in use.

I'm making a few minor changes to the plans to suit my desires, but am also making one big change: I'm making it about 6" taller than the plans have it. It'll be somewhere around 40" tall. I'm 6' 4" and tried putting the router table top at the same height as my table saw and workbench and it was just too short for me to feel comfortable working at. So I raised it up with blocks to a comfortable height and came up with about 40". If I find it's just a little too tall in use, I can always take the wheels off the bottom and reattach them to the ends, dropping it down a few inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Dang Matt, I don't know that I can see over the top of that table, I'm only 5'5" Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Well, my wife and son are almost home from their trip to Wisconsin for the weekend, so it's time for me to shut down in the shop and do some cleaning up...

Did manage to also get a few bowls roughed out and packed in their shavings in brown paper bags to dry. Two of the blanks were Honey Locust - sopping wet at 26%, according to my meter. It was a warm day today and the moisture coming off the spinning blank felt real good to cool me down. Oh, and turning green wood? WOW - super fun. This was my first time turning green wood. Unfortunately I don't have any more green blanks to toss on the lathe and rough turn - that was fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Dang Matt, I don't know that I can see over the top of that table, I'm only 5'5" Tony



If you ever make it to MN sometime and stop by for a visit, I'll make sure to make you a step stool so you can step up and see over the top of it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> If you ever make it to MN sometime and stop by for a visit, I'll make sure to make you a step stool so you can step up and see over the top of it!



Greatness! If I ever do get across the Mason-Dixon line I will surely stop by and see you! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Greatness! If I ever do get across the Mason-Dixon line I will surely stop by and see you! Tony



I'm sure you have a similar rule to mine - I won't head south of the M-D line in summer, and I'm sure you won't head north of it in winter! But, if you are ever up in my neck of the woods, you are most welcome here!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Put a couple coats of poly on a reclaimed wood shelf. Installed the new sway bar on the outback. Cut some blanks and went for another walk in the park and found these. The last one is the only one I can take. I saw a few others as well. Much harder to cut with a hand saw though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR

Man that looks like easy pickins...


----------



## Schroedc

I made a mess today...... I do like these though, I get paid by the hour and the guy who builds the tables does most of the sanding. Although I wish he'd keep the glue ups straight, this one was 3/4 of an inch off from top to bottom. they take forever to balance without flipping the lathe over, You know it's off when it makes the mass of a Oneway 2436 move across the floor.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Don't let Ken see that mess!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

nice turnings by the way....


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> nice turnings by the way....



Thanks, They are for an Amish furniture maker, It's pretty funny, everyone goes nuts over their furniture, they buy lumber form some of the same sources I do and they use just as many power tools, the only difference is theirs are run off a line shaft powered by a 40HP diesel engine instead of electricity...... I've even seen cordless drills in their shops, they just charge then elsewhere and the kids have iPods and cell phones....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Amish isn't what it used to be....they upgraded their process to keep up with the jones'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I've got a batch of pens I need to get finished up within a week and the last of the supplies I needed came in yesterday's mail. So today I got started. Also need to get some bottle stoppers, bottle openers, plates, and a beer tap handle made too. Yup, going to be a busy few days on the lathe the first few days of this week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A busy day for me, worked the part time job, came home and got on my roof to clean the gutters as tree's where growing in them from the spring maple seed drop. Got on the garage roof and trimmed the neighbors tree branches off the garage roof, and since I was doing tree duty I cut back a big picker bush from the side of my house. I hate that picker bush and it is going to get a chain wrapped around it and yanked out! I took all the brush to work and filled the dumpster, it gets dumped on monday. Came home and went down to the shop and worked on it. Just sat down, I'm whupped, long day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Well, this was in @justallan shop and he has more pictures than I do but here's pictures of me in my car before and after my visit to his place and one of book matched juniper. I was blown away by how welcome I felt. What a host and he wouldn't let me leave empty handed(you can probably see a bunch of red in the after leaving picture)! So happy to live where I do in glorious Montana.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked my tail off in the shop today, drilling holes, pulling wire, nailing electrical boxes up and started hooking everything up. Worked all day with my arms over my head, I'm wupped again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Spent the day trying to execute an idea I had for a different design of cutting board. Worked on it until my head hurt from thinking, so I stopped. I'll come back to it another time, but not tonight! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## norman vandyke

Made some sawdust.





 


 
View attachment 80861
Wish I had something to do for this Spalted apple. Just too darn small.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## norman vandyke

And I managed to fill up my smoke box with scraps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

What is that octagon burl piece?


----------



## norman vandyke

Kevin said:


> What is that octagon burl piece?


Russian olive burl. Well, burl doesn't run all the way through but mostly. The other burl is what was on top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

And I finished this reclaimed shelf. Red wood sides and middle shelf. Fir top and bottom shelves. Oak doors and feet. Apple thins on front and back of feet for stabilization. Custom mix stain and minwax poly finish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I Hung the lights I bought at a garage sale awhile ago tonight after work. These T-5 high out put lights are awesome! I need to get 4 or 5 more. They are 5000 kelvin light spectrum and very bright light.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

norman vandyke said:


> Wish I had something to do for this Spalted apple. Just too darn small.



You can make a coaster. Can you get some cork? Poly that square up good then put some cork on the bottom....


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> You can make a coaster. Can you get some cork? Poly that square up good then put some cork on the bottom....


Too late. Couldn't think of anything, so I cut it up into pen blank shorts.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> They are 5000 kelvin light spectrum and very bright light.



I agree once you get out of the ~2800 yellow crap you'll never go back. I started installing 200W CFL 5500K in my shop about 4 years ago - you can't beat that bright white light for a shop. You wouldn't be able to use the CFLs they are huge and you'd bump into them. The T5s are the perfect choice for you. That's what I'll use in my office portion with the low 8' ceiling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just scored 4 more 4 bulb fixtures at habitat for humanity for $10 a piece. They are new but damaged, I can straighten them and get em working. Just white reflectors but they will work just fine.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Greg where are you getting them for that price CL?


----------



## Blueglass

Started a new shell finally.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Greg where are you getting them for that price CL?


My mistake, they are t8's, but still a good deal. A little dinged and dented but new, I can straighten them and put 5000k bulbs in them and still have some good lighting. I got them from my local habitat for humanity. I saw a really cool oriental rug brand new for 70 bucks that I think I might have to go back for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

T5 has a little better lighting but not for the cost difference. T8s are the best bang for the buck IMO unless you can find them cheap and that never happens. Not for me anyway lol. .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

norman vandyke said:


> Well, this was in @justallan shop and he has more pictures than I do but here's pictures of me in my car before and after my visit to his place and one of book matched juniper. I was blown away by how welcome I felt. What a host and he wouldn't let me leave empty handed(you can probably see a bunch of red in the after leaving picture)! So happy to live where I do in glorious Montana.
> 
> View attachment 80755
> View attachment 80756
> View attachment 80757


Norman, you sure can push the limits of a vehicle! May want to install a headache rack in there if you plan to visit Allan again.


----------



## Schroedc

We had our annual town festival today so spent all my time running around town helping out with stuff since I'm too nice to say no.......

Between road construction, the weather, and a population that doesn't seem to want to support any local businesses it was a crappy day. I didn't even get enough in sales to cover the stuff I donated for gift basket drawings.

Oh well, I wasn't really surprised at how the day went and next year I'll just book a show out of town instead..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I made some space in the shop today... about 4' of wall space actually. Ditched my old router table and mounted my plate on my table saw. Wow why didn't I think about doing this sooner? P.S. don't mind the mess... or make fun of my duct tape that I put on the front of my saw to increase dust collector efficiency

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke

TimR said:


> Norman, you sure can push the limits of a vehicle! May want to install a headache rack in there if you plan to visit Allan again.


I do plan to visit again if he'll have me but I don't plan on bringing so much back next time. Though, I guess I didn't plan on bringing back as much as I did, so who knows. Lol


----------



## Brink

I cleaned my bench.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hey, did you build that bench from scratch or did you have a plan? That is pretty close to what I want to do for a bench. I like the tool tray, I want to put a pattern makers vice on one end and maybe a twin screw vise on the other end. I'm getting very close with my shop set up that I have been looking at benches to get ideas to build a new one. I hated my old one and I'm just going to cut it up and maybe use a piece of it in the metal shop.


----------



## Brink

I scored a pile of maple from the in laws farm. I didn't even have a table saw, then. 
The entire bench was jointed and built by hand. No plans. Just went and made it.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> I scored a pile of maple from the in laws farm. I didn't even have a table saw, then.
> The entire bench was jointed and built by hand. No plans. Just went and made it.


I probably will do the same thing, Except I have a pile of ash to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

So far today I've thrown 800-1000 pen blanks in the burn pile for my neighbors fire pit.


----------



## Blueglass

Over the last 2 days I did more on the Jamaican Dogwwood shell. I also cut, glued and rounded the outside on Zircote and Chechen shells. If that wasn't enough I processed about 12 board feet of useable Jamaican Dogwood to dry for future use.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

Haven't seen my shop in a week - been on vacation - but will be home in a few days. My wife wants me to make some more progress on some projects I've been working on, so I've been told that I'm spending extra time in the shop the few days after we get back. No complaints from me about that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday I did a little more work on my router table before the heat drove me out of the shop.

Today I did some cleanup and organizing. We've got a really good cabinet maker in town. About a year ago I met him and he gave me a big box of his scraps - smaller pieces that are too nice or too big to throw out, but too small for him to hassle with. I've been using them up for various things and was about out of them.

He's doing some work next door and we got to talking and he asked if he could bring me some more - he's trying to clean up his shop right now. Last night he brought me over a box of Red Oak, Cherry, and Maple. Today he backed his truck up in my driveway and unloaded some more Red Oak and Maple into my garage - as well as a good amount of Walnut.

Sorted out: 2 boxes, 1 milk crate, 1 tote, and some shorter boards stacked on end. Not pictured: 9 pieces of walnut about 3" wide, 4' to 6' long. (A handful of the pieces pictured were from the last time he gave me some.)

More to likely come - he's still cleaning! I've already pulled a nice pen out of my pen carrier to give to him as a thank you next time I see him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's pretty cool matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> So far today I've thrown 800-1000 pen blanks in the burn pile for my neighbors fire pit.



Had to be pre-WB junk obviously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

No shop work today. But I did make some magic. Stuffed, fried zucchini blossoms and the other picture are skewers for kebabs tonight topped with apple for smoking the kebabs.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## gman2431

@norman vandyke what are you using to stuff and batter those with? Might have to try some.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke

gman2431 said:


> @norman vandyke what are you using to stuff and batter those with? Might have to try some.


Cream cheese, goat cheese, garlic, onion, salt and pepper. Sometimes green onion or jalapeños. It's Giada DeLaurentiis' recipe. I usually use marinara for dipping. Batter is just flour, sparkling water and salt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

norman vandyke said:


> Cream cheese, goat cheese, garlic, onion, salt and pepper. Sometimes green onion or jalapeños. It's Giada DeLaurentiis' recipe. I usually use marinara for dipping. Batter is just flour, sparkling water and salt.



I for one would really appreciate the whole recipe if you don't mind Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn Norman - Those look good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Our zuch are flowering hard right now, may be I will snip some off. Thanks!


----------



## norman vandyke

Tony said:


> I for one would really appreciate the whole recipe if you don't mind Tony


Here it is!
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...-cheese-stuffed-zucchini-blossoms-recipe.html
As far as getting the filling into the blossoms, I put it in a bag, cut off a corner and pipe it in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I got back form a trip to Minneapolis and of course I'd stopped at both Woodcraft and Rockler and loaded up on a bunch of clearance and sale stuff so I headed down to the shop about 6:30 tonight to put stuff away. 3 hours later I'd drilled a bunch of stuff and got the tubes glued in for a big day of turning tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kweinert

Finished up the end tables. Tile work could have been a bit better, but my wife likes them and they fit the spot they were designed for (the other end of the couch had just enough room between it and the wall for this to fit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

This is the output for the last 3 days. Everything you see here was a block of wood or acrylic on Friday morning at 9am. Hope to finish getting it all assembled tomorrow so I can deliver the 30 letter opener/pen sets soon and get the rest of it added to inventory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Dam Colin, you're a Turning Machine!!! They look great! Tony


----------



## gman2431

Someone's been busy!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wow. Nice job Colin!


----------



## kazuma78

Schroedc said:


> This is the output for the last 3 days. Everything you see here was a block of wood or acrylic on Friday morning at 9am. Hope to finish getting it all assembled tomorrow so I can deliver the 30 letter opener/pen sets soon and get the rest of it added to inventory.
> 
> View attachment 83081 View attachment 83082


 Man I need to learn to do a faster CA finish. Thats what takes me the longest on all my pens. Seems like you have that down to a science!


----------



## Molokai

I will also be tomorrow at my workshop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ironman123

I went out and turned the AC on at 10AM. That was it for today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Yesterday I sat outside in the rain all day at an outdoor show. At least my canopy is weathertight. Needless to say there wasn't a whole lot of traffic....


----------



## manbuckwal

Schroedc said:


> This is the output for the last 3 days. Everything you see here was a block of wood or acrylic on Friday morning at 9am. Hope to finish getting it all assembled tomorrow so I can deliver the 30 letter opener/pen sets soon and get the rest of it added to inventory.
> 
> View attachment 83081 View attachment 83082




I don't know how you bang out so many pieces in a day, that is flat out remarkable ! And all top notch looking too !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Schroedc said:


> Yesterday I sat outside in the rain all day at an outdoor show. At least my canopy is weathertight. Needless to say there wasn't a whole lot of traffic....



Hope today goes better ! Your show last thru the weekend ?


----------



## Mike1950

cleaned and moved wood- that is what I did the day before and the day before and..........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

manbuckwal said:


> Hope today goes better ! Your show last thru the weekend ?



No, it's a weekly show in Downtown Rochester MN, every Thursday for June, July, and August. I at least recovered my booth cost for the week and covered lunch but not much more. They ended up ending the show 2 hours early too since the evening bands all cancelled and traffic was way down. I usually get one day like this every year so it's not the end of the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

It's been too hot to get any work done in the workshop in over a week, so I haven't done anything in the garage. Though, I've been too busy to get into the shop anyways.

I did, however, get down into my basement shop today - first time I've had time to in a week - and got some pen blanks drilled and tubed, including blanks for pens that will eventually make their way to 3 fellow WB'ers.


----------



## kweinert

Walked through it while packing up the camper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I've been out in the Shop Friday night, all day Saturday and Sunday for the last 2 weekends and haven't cut a single board. Been doing a major cleaning, I have a problem letting go of stuff and so it's built up for the 22 years we've lived here. I'm finding things I didn't know I had and don't need. I'm finally getting rid of stuff, so hopefully it'll be better. Probably will have a few things for sale or trade at some point! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> cleaned and moved wood- that is what I did the day before and the day before and..........


 cleaned- built shelfs and cleaned.....................................

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Opened the door that goes from the house into the garage. Got hit with a blast of heat from the garage (which I expected). Closed the door and went back to enjoying the air conditioning. I need to get out there some morning when it's cool and the mosquitoes aren't bad and get the window AC unit installed in the window out there...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> cleaned- built shelfs and cleaned.....................................



@SENC would you please do your job and handle this.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Final Strut

I tried to do some stabilizing but it was so hot that my vacuum line softened up to the point that it completely collapsed. I had to run to home Depot to get some heavier wall stuff so I could finish.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

Worked on a few pens - got them turned and partially sanded. After this past week I really really really needed that stress relief.

Tomorrow I'm hoping to get back down there and polish up the finish on a few pens and apply finish on a number of others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Still cleaning.................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Worked on the finishing on an Axis deer, put the whiskers on a bobcat and installed earliners in a whitetail doe. Oh also did a little yard work before it hit 104°


----------



## Schroedc

Been out of the shop all last week for a trip to camp with my son so of course I'm low on lots of my inventory. Finished up some whistles and a few vertices today. One Atlas style pen out of a whiskey barrel blank for a friend and the razor was a repair job after my customer dropped it hard on a tile floor.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Been out of the shop all last week for a trip to camp with my son so of course I'm low on lots of my inventory. Finished up some whistles and a few vertices today. One Atlas style pen out of a whiskey barrel blank for a friend and the razor was a repair job after my customer dropped it hard on a tile floor.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84258



Those are very nice Colin! Excuse my ignorance, are vertices a style of pen or something else? I have no clue! Tony


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Those are very nice Colin! Excuse my ignorance, are vertices a style of pen or something else? I have no clue! Tony



Sorry, I was having some fun, the pen style is the Vertex from PSI and the plural of Vertex is Vertices

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Heck, you could've said Vertex and I wouldn't have have known that either! They sure are nice, I know that much! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Worked on the finishing on an Axis deer, *put the whiskers on a bobcat* and installed earliners in a whitetail doe. Oh also did a little yard work before it hit 104°



Here's what the whiskers look like!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## gman2431

Since its been scorching hot here in Michigan it's got me thinking of ice fishing... Summer is also a time I play with new things and ice fishing jigs is one, particularly blade jigs for walleye. 

I got some blades out, the solder gun, a cold drink and went to town. I did have to fire up the heat gun to powder paint but I got the AC cranking out back so it wasn't terrible. 

Pretty pleased with how these turned out for the first go at them. I got some glow tape coming that I plan on cutting shapes and so forth outta and dressing up the backside with. 

Weirdest thing happened tho and a couple fell off the shelf and landed in @davduckman2010 's box that is heading his way.  Maybe he can wrestle up a walleye with one and tell me how they work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Been trying to get into the shop all week - never happened. Today I've been able to spend some time in the shop for some much needed stress relief!

Got a baker's dozen of pens I'm trying to get finished up. All that's left to do is polish the CA finish then assemble. We'll see how many I can get done after dinner.

Did, unfortunately, blow up a blank today - a piece of Amboyna Burl for a pen for @Tony - but thankfully I have more and have a piece just the same color and level of figure as the one that blew up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010

gman2431 said:


> Since its been scorching hot here in Michigan it's got me thinking of ice fishing... Summer is also a time I play with new things and ice fishing jigs is one, particularly blade jigs for walleye.
> 
> I got some blades out, the solder gun, a cold drink and went to town. I did have to fire up the heat gun to powder paint but I got the AC cranking out back so it wasn't terrible.
> 
> Pretty pleased with how these turned out for the first go at them. I got some glow tape coming that I plan on cutting shapes and so forth outta and dressing up the backside with.
> 
> Weirdest thing happened tho and a couple fell off the shelf and landed in @davduckman2010 's box that is heading his way.  Maybe he can wrestle up a walleye with one and tell me how they work.
> View attachment 84432

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Made a 2' x 2' x 3' light bulb kiln. I am stacking up way too much wood and it never gets dry enough in the FL humidity. Already stacked up with Camphor, Buttonwood, Sapodilla, and Red and Bule Mahoe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> Made a 2' x 2' x 3' light bulb kiln. I am stacking up way too much wood and it never gets dry enough in the FL humidity. Already stacked up with Camphor, Buttonwood, Sapodilla, and Red and Bule Mahoe.



C'mon Les, you know the drill...... pictures man!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Blueglass

Maybe tomorrow. I'm wiped out.


----------



## Schroedc

I'm still working on getting my inventory back up so I have a decent back stock. Here is the turning and assembly output for today. PSI Presimo Fountain pens and rollerballs and a bunch of Vertex Click pencils.

Time to go home and unwind before coming back to the shop early to do it again.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

I'm done cleaning the Shop (for awhile at least). Note I didn't say I'm finished, just couldn't clean anymore, had to get back to making sawdust. Got some inventory built, got the first coat of finish on them. Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ironman123

Dang Tony, looks like you and Colin are in a race. Those are some super cutting boards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Colin, you. sure have been busy. Those are looking good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Here was may output for yesterday- got the bodies turned for 34 Vertex Fountain pens and the mail finally arrived at 3pm with the parts and acrylics I needed so I got the brush handles turned for 10 Razor/Brush sets I have to get done by the end of the day today. They'll be heading to Riyadh on Thursday so I'll get the Razors done this morning. Going to take the day off tomorrow and take my kids to a water park in the Wisconsin Dells for the day (Scored some free tickets)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin

Colin a bunch a great eye candy there. Where you getting your acrylics?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Colin a bunch a great eye candy there. Where you getting your acrylics?



I like the stuff from Woodturninz.com Their pricing is reasonable, they have a huge selection of different colors and they've been good about replacing any that get broke in shipping or have major internal flaws (Rare but ocassionally you'll get one with a bubble from almost any supplier) I also like that they have a lot of colors with both pen blank and matching call blank sizes so I can do sets like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

Schroedc said:


> Here was may output for yesterday- got the bodies turned for 34 Vertex Fountain pens and the mail finally arrived at 3pm with the parts and acrylics I needed so I got the brush handles turned for 10 Razor/Brush sets I have to get done by the end of the day today. They'll be heading to Riyadh on Thursday so I'll get the Razors done this morning. Going to take the day off tomorrow and take my kids to a water park in the Wisconsin Dells for the day (Scored some free tickets)
> 
> View attachment 84691


You'll be in my back yard tomorrow Colin. Looks like it is supposed to be in the mid 80's here tomorrow so you should have good weather. Have fun.

Nice turns by the way. I am always amazed at how much you turn out in a day.


----------



## Schroedc

Final Strut said:


> You'll be in my back yard tomorrow Colin. Looks like it is supposed to be in the mid 80's here tomorrow so you should have good weather. Have fun.
> 
> Nice turns by the way. I am always amazed at how much you turn out in a day.



Thank you. I actually have to stop in Baraboo early in the morning to look at a canopy a glass artist is selling off (He doesn't need it any more and I'm looking for a spare just in case or if I ever do shows with a double space and if it's in good shape I'd rather buy his cheap than spend 1200.00 on a new one...) 

As far as my output, It's been several years of trial and error (Mostly Error ) to figure out shortcuts and tools/processes that work well for large quantity turning.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

So a few hours later the Razors to match the brushes are done..... 

I'll glue in the brush tufts later today when I mix epoxy for a couple other things too.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

How long do the brushes last? My brother was talking with his barber buddy and he says he goes through em quick...


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> How long do the brushes last? My brother was talking with his barber buddy and he says he goes through em quick...



I dunno.... Mine has been in use for almost 3 years and still going strong. Badger seems to hold up much better than the synthetic ones IMO...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

ripjack13 said:


> How long do the brushes last? My brother was talking with his barber buddy and he says he goes through em quick...


I have a badger and a boar brush that I have had for just over a year. The badger sees more use than the boar but they are both in really good shape yet. From my research prior to changing over to using a a brush and safety razor, if the brushes are maintained and cleaned well after each use, with an occasional deep clean they will last a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Right on...I'll look into em. Maybe I can make a few an sell em....
Thanks.


----------



## Schroedc

So here's my output for Saturday and Sunday, Took yesterday off to run some errands and go buy out the entire pile of blanks and kits and some tooling from a retired turner yesterday. I'm working on unloading about 700 blanks and bag after bag of stuff right now, hope to get it organized and pictures later today.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123

Nice inventory Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

I took two vacation days this week, so I had a 4 day weekend. My neighbor is a baker and he's opening a Cafe at his bakery. He called me Saturday morning to order 25- 8" x 18" boards to serve sandwiches on. That's pretty much what I've been doing since I got his call. Got 19 glued up so far. It's been a challenge to come up with different designs, (he would like them to be all unique). Still have to finish glue-up, cut them to shape, drum sand, finish sand, to uncover and finish. Got a ways to go!! Tony


 
This is the only one done, for him to see.



 

A mess of glue-ups!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

Cut some stuff up on the bandsaw this evening. Thankfully I got done before the heat got too much to me.

Now I'm off to the basement to sort everything I cut. I've got a bunch of stuff I need stabilized, but since it'll be in the neighborhood of a MFRB or a LFRB, I'm going to have to wait a bit until I have the money to send it all out to someone.

I'd love to get a stabilizing setup, but when I start adding up the cost - chamber, vacuum pump, toaster oven, resin - it's way more than I'll be able to swing anytime soon. Unless I can find the parts to build a chamber cheaply and then buy a harbor freight vacuum pump. (My dad's a refrigeration tech, so I might be able to source fittings and gauges from his surplus bins - but he's already told me to not even think about touching his vacuum pumps!)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Cut some stuff up on the bandsaw this evening. Thankfully I got done before the heat got too much to me.
> 
> Now I'm off to the basement to sort everything I cut. I've got a bunch of stuff I need stabilized, but since it'll be in the neighborhood of a MFRB or a LFRB, I'm going to have to wait a bit until I have the money to send it all out to someone.
> 
> I'd love to get a stabilizing setup, but when I start adding up the cost - chamber, vacuum pump, toaster oven, resin - it's way more than I'll be able to swing anytime soon. Unless I can find the parts to build a chamber cheaply and then buy a harbor freight vacuum pump. (My dad's a refrigeration tech, so I might be able to source fittings and gauges from his surplus bins - but he's already told me to not even think about touching his vacuum pumps!)



Matt, hopefully you had better luck with your bandsaw than I did. The blade broke halfway through a cut. After a brief stop to change pants, got back to it! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Matt, hopefully you had better luck with your bandsaw than I did. The blade broke halfway through a cut. After a brief stop to change pants, got back to it! Tony



Haven't had that happen - yet - and hope it never happens!

Watch, just because you said something, it's going to break when I have to cut up some logs in a few days! Had someone bring me some small logs (3 to 4" diameter) and wants me to cut them into about 3/8" thick cookies so she can make them into coasters for her son's wedding. Since I know her, I'm only asking her to give me enough to buy a new blade, since I know cutting those logs up will finish off my blade. So I'm really hoping I don't break a blade in the process! She needs 60, but I'm aiming for about 80, just to give her extras, just in case, since she brought enough logs.


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Haven't had that happen - yet - and hope it never happens!
> 
> Watch, just because you said something, it's going to break when I have to cut up some logs in a few days! Had someone bring me some small logs (3 to 4" diameter) and wants me to cut them into about 3/8" thick cookies so she can make them into coasters for her son's wedding. Since I know her, I'm only asking her to give me enough to buy a new blade, since I know cutting those logs up will finish off my blade. So I'm really hoping I don't break a blade in the process! She needs 60, but I'm aiming for about 80, just to give her extras, just in case, since she brought enough logs.



I hope not Matt, I don't wish it on anyone. It's scary as Hell, but it could be worse. I've had it happen twice, and while it makes your heart stop, the blade doesn't fly off or anything. Good luck cutting those cookies! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Proof that I really need to get myself set up for stabilizing!

I pulled out a box that I had put some stuff into months ago that I need to get stabilized. When I pulled it out tonight, I realized it had almost three times as much in it as I remember it having!

Then I raided the other box I've been adding to of stuff I need to get stabilized.

Then I added the pieces that I've received in the last couple weeks that need to be stabilized.

Then I dug into my private stash of my best stuff and pulled out what needed to be stabilized.

And, when I put everything that I'd like to have stabilized or stabilized/dyed into one tote, I got this, a little shy of half of a 28 gallon tote:



 


Not only does this prove that I need to get myself a stabilizing setup, it also proved to me that I've got a lot more blanks than I thought I had. It's a wonder what you find when you go digging into the corners and unopened boxes in the shop...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

There's some good looking stuff in that tote too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> There's some good looking stuff in that tote too!



There is! Chittum Burl, FBE Burl, Buckeye Burl, Maple Burl, Spalted Maple Burl, Curly Maple that I'd like dyed, Walnut Burl, Russian Olive Burl, Redwood Burl, and then some other stuff where's there's one or two blanks of it in there. There's some nice pens (and a few bottle stoppers and knife blocks and call blanks) in this tote!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> There is! Chittum Burl, FBE Burl, Buckeye Burl, Maple Burl, Spalted Maple Burl, Curly Maple that I'd like dyed, Walnut Burl, Russian Olive Burl, Redwood Burl, and then some other stuff where's there's one or two blanks of it in there. There's some nice pens (and a few bottle stoppers and knife blocks and call blanks) in this tote!



I've got an old 8x8 Turntex square chamber I'm not using hardly at all anymore..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I've got an old 8x8 Turntex square chamber I'm not using hardly at all anymore..........



Shoot me what you'd be looking to get for it, if you're interested in selling it. Maybe I can work towards being able to get it by whenever I might actually be able to head your way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

On Monday I went and picked up a ton of stuff that I bought from a person selling off a bunch of pen stuff and then yesterday was unloading the car and getting it kinda organized (The pics are only about 60% of what I picked up, the pen blank racks are loaded on both sides plus a couple boxes full and there are more tools and kits) and then I got a bunch of inlay kits put together and turned and finished up a the last of the batch of pencils I was working on. Assembled all the Sierras and the pencils this morning and now to work on building a display for the pens I'm turning out of whiskey barrel blanks....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

I did a little organizing in my basement shop tonight. Not much, but just enough to clear some space on the bench. Thought I'd snap a couple quick pics since I don't think I've ever posted pics of my little turning area/corner in the basement.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I did a little organizing in my basement shop tonight. Not much, but just enough to clear some space on the bench. Thought I'd snap a couple quick pics since I don't think I've ever posted pics of my little turning area/corner in the basement.
> 
> View attachment 85462
> 
> View attachment 85461



How can you possibly work under those conditions????? It's too well lit, organized, and there isn't enough crud on the floor!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> How can you possibly work under those conditions????? It's too well lit, organized, and there isn't enough crud on the floor!!!!



I've got no choice but to keep the floor swept up...  Discovered after setting up in this corner that there's one corner of our basement where water frequently comes in - and will come in a little bit for at least a few days after every rainfall. Guess what corner that is? The one just to the left of the lathe... The extension cord running across the space runs to a box fan that I run whenever it gets damp in that corner - so, most days. If I didn't sweep up every time I'm down there, turning that fan on would be a disaster and make a huge mess or the chips would get soaked and make a bigger mess! (Done both already...)


----------



## justallan

It saw a crappy day in the "shop" today. I started out fixing roads and got a call for a fire in one of the pastures that I take care of. Turns out it started on the neighbors, got part of one of my pastures, his and some on the next neighbor over. All of the air support is in western Montana, but we had probably 30-40 ranchers, the county, BLM and DNRC. We ended up with 3 dozers and a road grader before it was over, but everyone jumped right in and got it out.
This picture is just a piece of my pasture which we got knocked out real fast, but there was a bunch more timber lost.
I'll get some more pics this morning. I'm heading back out to check my fences and ride the perimeter again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> It saw a crappy day in the "shop" today. I started out fixing roads and got a call for a fire in one of the pastures that I take care of. Turns out it started on the neighbors, got part of one of my pastures, his and some on the next neighbor over. All of the air support is in western Montana, but we had probably 30-40 ranchers, the county, BLM and DNRC. We ended up with 3 dozers and a road grader before it was over, but everyone jumped right in and got it out.
> This picture is just a piece of my pasture which we got knocked out real fast, but there was a bunch more timber lost.
> I'll get some more pics this morning. I'm heading back out to check my fences and ride the perimeter again.
> 
> View attachment 85678



Looks like it went through fast. We have a lot of fires burning in our state. Visibility friday was about 1/4 mile. Need some rain that we won't get for a month or 2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I've got no choice but to keep the floor swept up...  Discovered after setting up in this corner that there's one corner of our basement where water frequently comes in - and will come in a little bit for at least a few days after every rainfall. Guess what corner that is? The one just to the left of the lathe... The extension cord running across the space runs to a box fan that I run whenever it gets damp in that corner - so, most days. If I didn't sweep up every time I'm down there, turning that fan on would be a disaster and make a huge mess or the chips would get soaked and make a bigger mess! (Done both already...)



If you didn't sweep up the sawdust, it would soak up the water. Problem solved right?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> If you didn't sweep up the sawdust, it would soak up the water. Problem solved right?!?!?!?!



But then it stays wet and gets moldy - and I have a severe allergy to mold!


----------



## Schroedc

I'm cleaning the shop and organizing today...... Time to decide what stuff in all the many 5 gallon pails can go in the firewood pile and what stuff I should keep. Plus moving all the tools around to get a better use of my space. We'll see if I get it done or if I just decide to light it all on fire.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan

Well, the fire is OUT, thankfully. I went and rode the perimeter this morning and my goodness, what a mess. It was moving real fast, so it pretty much only got the grass, but did get some timber also. All of this land was burned in a huge fire we had in 2012, but still cost plenty in grazing pastures. DNRC checked the acreage with a GPS system and is calling it 2,000 acres, of which my pasture lost about 200 acres I'm figuring. Without the luck of having all the different departments right here on other fires this would have been a major disaster with the winds we were having yesterday.
While out riding it this morning I ran across 3 firefighters (2 guys and a lady, if it matters) circled together praying. Although I'm not to religious, it was kind of touching. Yesterday was as hectic as it gets trying to stop this mess and then on a nice cool sunday morning in the dead silence of the aftermath of these fires, smack dab in the middle of it all, here's folks praying. I wanted a picture, but didn't want to disrespect them.(It would have been a cool picture though)
So, obviously I'm not going to cut firewood today, but I may cut another burl, we'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

justallan said:


> Well, the fire is OUT, thankfully. I went and rode the perimeter this morning and my goodness, what a mess. It was moving real fast, so it pretty much only got the grass, but did get some timber also. All of this land was burned in a huge fire we had in 2012, but still cost plenty in grazing pastures. DNRC checked the acreage with a GPS system and is calling it 2,000 acres, of which my pasture lost about 200 acres I'm figuring. Without the luck of having all the different departments right here on other fires this would have been a major disaster with the winds we were having yesterday.
> While out riding it this morning I ran across 3 firefighters (2 guys and a lady, if it matters) circled together praying. Although I'm not to religious, it was kind of touching. Yesterday was as hectic as it gets trying to stop this mess and then on a nice cool sunday morning in the dead silence of the aftermath of these fires, smack dab in the middle of it all, here's folks praying. I wanted a picture, but didn't want to disrespect them.(It would have been a cool picture though)
> So, obviously I'm not going to cut firewood today, but I may cut another burl, we'll see.
> 
> View attachment 85690
> 
> View attachment 85691



That sucks to lose all that, but at least no one got hurt or lost their house. Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> We'll see if I get it done or if I just decide to light it all on fire.....



We've got some hot dogs in the fridge and brats in the freezer. I'm sure we can easily find some twigs for roasting sticks. Should I start heading east?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

justallan said:


> Well, the fire is OUT, thankfully. I went and rode the perimeter this morning and my goodness, what a mess. It was moving real fast, so it pretty much only got the grass, but did get some timber also. All of this land was burned in a huge fire we had in 2012, but still cost plenty in grazing pastures. DNRC checked the acreage with a GPS system and is calling it 2,000 acres, of which my pasture lost about 200 acres I'm figuring. Without the luck of having all the different departments right here on other fires this would have been a major disaster with the winds we were having yesterday.
> While out riding it this morning I ran across 3 firefighters (2 guys and a lady, if it matters) circled together praying. Although I'm not to religious, it was kind of touching. Yesterday was as hectic as it gets trying to stop this mess and then on a nice cool sunday morning in the dead silence of the aftermath of these fires, smack dab in the middle of it all, here's folks praying. I wanted a picture, but didn't want to disrespect them.(It would have been a cool picture though)
> So, obviously I'm not going to cut firewood today, but I may cut another burl, we'll see.
> 
> View attachment 85690
> 
> View attachment 85691



I'll echo Tony's comments - not good to have lost all that, but glad that there was no one who got hurt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> We've got some hot dogs in the fridge and brats in the freezer. I'm sure we can easily find some twigs for roasting sticks. Should I start heading east?



Matt, just swing by and pick me up on the way, I've got some roasting sticks AND marshmallows I'll happily contribute! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Matt, just swing by and pick me up on the way, I've got some roasting sticks AND marshmallows I'll happily contribute! Tony



We've got graham crackers here I can grab. Just need to find someone we can pick up along the way who's got the chocolate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

I had to stop taking hot dogs to the fires, they start discussing how and by whom the fire were started.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink

While not technically in the shop, but above it...
Yesterday, Moma Brink told me to go to the far corner of the porch and Jack it. 
Hope I got it right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh thank god! I saw a different pic coming, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

You have serious problems monkey dude. The pith is not centered and serious 2-plane warpage will occur . . . 



 

Good thing you are using that timber temporarily. After the porch jacking I bet you'll use it in a table leg. Stoopid monkeys.


----------



## Tony

justallan said:


> I had to stop taking hot dogs to the fires, they start discussing how and by whom the fire were started.



Dam you Allan, since I read this I can't get that Billy Joel song out of my head Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> You have serious problems monkey dude. The pith is not centered and serious 2-plane warpage will occur . . .
> 
> View attachment 85726
> 
> Good thing you are using that timber temporarily. After the porch jacking I bet you'll use it in a table leg. Stoopid monkeys.



Sigh, silly lepra-humunkulous- human.
The pith is centered under the jack base. 
And who says temporarily? 
I got it to that point, then did something different to make sure all bases were covered.


----------



## justallan

Tony said:


> Dam you Allan, since I read this I can't get that Billy Joel song out of my head Tony


----------



## Schroedc

@Sprung @Tony - I decided not to start a fire.... Moved, cleaned, vacuumed and organized everything, pitched 4 5 gallon pails of stuff into my neighbors fire pit. Here is the result-

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> @Sprung @Tony - I decided not to start a fire.... Moved, cleaned, vacuumed and organized everything, pitched 4 5 gallon pails of stuff into my neighbors fire pit. Here is the result-
> 
> View attachment 85745 View attachment 85746 View attachment 85747 View attachment 85748



Sorry Colin, but I don't trust anybody who's Shop is that clean. That's just un-natural! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> @Sprung @Tony - I decided not to start a fire.... Moved, cleaned, vacuumed and organized everything, pitched 4 5 gallon pails of stuff into my neighbors fire pit. Here is the result-
> 
> View attachment 85745 View attachment 85746 View attachment 85747 View attachment 85748



Colin, you've got a lot of stuff in such a small space, but you've done well in finding a home for everything and having it all accessible! Nice space you've got there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Local cabinet maker stopped by with even more walnut this morning. This was leftovers from a job he did for someone from wood milled from their own trees. The couple he did the job for didn't want the leftovers, especially since they knew that he had someone he could give the "scrap" to who could use it.

He told me there's some longer pieces he'll bring me or that I'm welcome to stop by and pick up sometime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## kweinert

I finished up the sewing table and the blanket ladder yesterday, got them delivered.

Everyone was happy with them.

I learned a couple of things that I'll do differently next time. I think that one of the biggest wins for me was getting more comfortable with spraying on the finish - dye and poly in this case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Well, he brought the rest of what he had over this afternoon! Most of this is cut at 5/4 thickness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Matt, kinda won the lottery a little bit huh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Matt, kinda won the lottery a little bit huh.



Yeah, kinda.  Between this and everything else he's brought me in the last two months, you could just about fill the bed of a pickup to the top of the box. The great majority of it has been walnut, but also some red oak, maple, and cherry. I've already given him a pen as a thank you, but am already planning on making something else for him whenever time allows.

Reactions: +Karma 3


----------



## Sprung

Went out to the shop this evening for a couple hours with my son - nice and cool this evening and it was nice to have the garage door open and enjoy the fresh air. Found (temporary) homes in various places in my shop for the walnut I got today. Got a couple pieces off the rack for a project I need to start soon. Need to get the rest of the wood out of the shed - it's currently buried, however, in a stack. Maybe tomorrow night I'll be able to dig those pieces out. Did some more work on my router table and got the top and back attached. Next is build a fence so I can put it to use. Then, as time allows between other projects, I'll build doors and drawers for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Got a couple hours out in the shop tonight. Very much enjoying the cooler weather that has rolled in for a few days.

Cut the pieces to width for a small bookcase my wife requested for our son's books. Pieces have been sitting for at least a couple months since I last touched them. Next time I'm in the shop I'll start cutting to length and working on assembling.



 

Did initial stock selection for a standing desk I'm building for my office. I was initially planning to cut a 12/4 piece of walnut I had into big, beefy legs for it and use 8/4 walnut for the top. But as I was starting to pull that 12/4 piece out of the shed, I didn't have the heart to cut it up for desk legs. A piece like that I need to save for whenever we live in a house with enough space for me to build a big table for my wife. That 12/4 piece came on a pallet of wood I paid $100 for and I know that if I ever was to source a piece like the one I've got, I'd spend over $100 on just that piece, so I'll hang on to it.

New plan for the desk: 8/4 walnut for the legs, 4/4 soft maple (couple of nice, wide boards) for the top, will do some walnut frame in panel for the sides. Will get some drawers and a small storage hutch. I'll try and document this build as it goes along.



 

Kinda doing somewhat of a take on these two desks, but putting my own spin on it based upon what lumber I have on hand and to make it suit my needs to be a standing desk that will be primarily computer usage based, but needing plenty of room for papers, books, and to write.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Yeah, I got a great deal on that saw a few years ago. Only had to move it up three flights of stairs to get it into the truck.





Sprung said:


> Got a couple hours out in the shop tonight. Very much enjoying the cooler weather that has rolled in for a few days.
> 
> Cut the pieces to width for a small bookcase my wife requested for our son's books. Pieces have been sitting for at least a couple months since I last touched them. Next time I'm in the shop I'll start cutting to length and working on assembling.
> 
> View attachment 85932
> 
> Did initial stock selection for a standing desk I'm building for my office. I was initially planning to cut a 12/4 piece of walnut I had into big, beefy legs for it and use 8/4 walnut for the top. But as I was starting to pull that 12/4 piece out of the shed, I didn't have the heart to cut it up for desk legs. A piece like that I need to save for whenever we live in a house with enough space for me to build a big table for my wife. That 12/4 piece came on a pallet of wood I paid $100 for and I know that if I ever was to source a piece like the one I've got, I'd spend over $100 on just that piece, so I'll hang on to it.
> 
> New plan for the desk: 8/4 walnut for the legs, 4/4 soft maple (couple of nice, wide boards) for the top, will do some walnut frame in panel for the sides. Will get some drawers and a small storage hutch. I'll try and document this build as it goes along.
> 
> View attachment 85933
> 
> Kinda doing somewhat of a take on these two desks, but putting my own spin on it based upon what lumber I have on hand and to make it suit my needs to be a standing desk that will be primarily computer usage based, but needing plenty of room for papers, books, and to write.
> 
> View attachment 85938
> 
> View attachment 85939



You've got a lot going on Matt! I know what you mean about that slab. I've got a piece of walnut that is 12/4, 10" wide, 60" long that I got in a trade here about 6 months ago. I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, but I couldn't pass it up! Looking forward to seeing the build! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> You've got a lot going on Matt! I know what you mean about that slab. I've got a piece of walnut that is 12/4, 10" wide, 60" long that I got in a trade here about 6 months ago. I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, but I couldn't pass it up! Looking forward to seeing the build! Tony



Yeah, it seems I've got a ton of irons in the fire lately!  My wife has been feeling pretty good the last 4 days - but that was after she was given 2 liters of IV fluids - and my inlaws were here for a couple days, so I've had some time to do a few things. Plus, yesterday and today it never got above 70 - making it perfect weather to spend a couple hours in the shop each night!

The desk build is going to be a quick build out of necessity, to start with. I have a standing desk setup in my work office in our home - but it currently involves using the built-in bookcase in my office. With my wife being so sick, I really need to spend less time in the office and more time keeping an eye on our son, but I've got to work too. I was planning to build a nice standing desk for myself anyways, but now it'll get done in stages. I think I can get the base and top done within a couple weeks so I can setup my desk in the living room and start using it. Then, whenever time allows, I'll build the drawers and the hutch/storage for the top. And needing to get it to at least a usable state ASAP, I had to take advantage of the cooler weather!

And, yeah, there are just some pieces you can't bring yourself to cut up or use! I've got a bunch of those...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

glad you're getting some shop time Matt, hope your wife's health continues to improve! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

As mentioned in another thread, I got to run a few pieces of 8/4 walnut across a Delta DJ-20 this afternoon. One sweet machine!

After my wife and son went to bed, I drilled and tubed a number of blanks for some more pens. Got a conference to go to in a few weeks and I hope to have a good variety of pens to take with me and maybe sell a few.

Tomorrow is my day off, so my son and I will hang out in the shop in the morning, while letting my wife rest. He'll likely be playing in the driveway and in the dirt and rocks and I'll be working on his bookcase and my desk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Tony said:


> I took two vacation days this week, so I had a 4 day weekend. My neighbor is a baker and he's opening a Cafe at his bakery. He called me Saturday morning to order 25- 8" x 18" boards to serve sandwiches on. That's pretty much what I've been doing since I got his call. Got 19 glued up so far. It's been a challenge to come up with different designs, (he would like them to be all unique). Still have to finish glue-up, cut them to shape, drum sand, finish sand, to uncover and finish. Got a ways to go!! Tony
> View attachment 85412
> This is the only one done, for him to see.
> 
> View attachment 85413
> 
> A mess of glue-ups!



So I finally got all 30 of these glued up this morning. I haven't been able to do anything during the week the last couple, so I'm not near as far along as I wanted to be by now. Got all the ends squared up and the corners rounded. Now to shape the handles....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

Replaced my clutch pedal bracket. What a relief I would rather have splinters under my nails than do mechanic work but being without a vehicle stinks. Now maybe I can do something I enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass

Finally broke down some Mahogany into boards. Found lots of Ribbon Figure in these boards. I did experiment a bit with how I cut it to get the most figure out of the boards. Pics to come. All this rain is making me lazy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

I cleaned the shop this morning and got the next 200 pens planned and prep started and then I took off for a while to go to the local park and see if I could get rich.......

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

I got a good amount of Shop time this weekend, got quite a bit done. I got all thirty boards drum sanded, the handles all shaped, 21 finish sanded and 6 in MO to soak for a couple of days. Getting there! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I walked by and looked at the blanks Norman sent me....then Michele started meowin something about not yet, no, don't touch it. let's go.......blah...blah...blah.

I'm getting reallllllly tired of this arm sling....

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I cleaned the shop this morning and got the next 200 pens planned and prep started and then I took off for a while to go to the local park and see if I could get rich.......
> 
> View attachment 86886




$2 and some change....well...welcome back to normal life....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> $2 and some change....well...welcome back to normal life....



On the other hand, It's a few bucks I wouldn't have had otherwise

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


>



That movie is a classic. The french exchange student isn't too bad either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Hot weather has hit us again, keeping me out of the shop in the middle of two furniture projects... Did manage to get the two boards for my desk's top glued up on Monday morning. Tuesday morning they came out of clamps and then made a number of passes through a 36" wide belt sander. Went from rough sawn (one of the boards was wider than my planer, and I didn't want to cut it down) to nice and smooth on both sides in about 10 minutes... Man, that was sweeeeet. My friend - the local cabinet shop guy - had offered to run it through for me, and offer which I gladly took him up on.

When it's cooler than 80+ degrees in the shop, I plan to start on the base, cut the top to finished length, and finish sand and start finishing the top.


----------



## justallan

THE SHOP I work at consists of 85,000 acres that we are constantly on look out for fires.
Night before last I got called out at about 2 in the morning for a small one. We had a high wind advisory for yesterday, but luckily got the fire out before it started.
These guys showed up after we had it pretty much out and dropped loads on anything looking like it might be smoking. After that it was just a matter of riding around looking for anything trying to start back up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Glad you got it under control, Allan. Seems every time I hear news from someone out your direction it involves another fire. Stay safe out there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Hot weather has hit us again, keeping me out of the shop in the middle of two furniture projects... Did manage to get the two boards for my desk's top glued up on Monday morning. Tuesday morning they came out of clamps and then made a number of passes through a 36" wide belt sander. Went from rough sawn (one of the boards was wider than my planer, and I didn't want to cut it down) to nice and smooth on both sides in about 10 minutes... Man, that was sweeeeet. My friend - the local cabinet shop guy - had offered to run it through for me, and offer which I gladly took him up on.
> 
> When it's cooler than 80+ degrees in the shop, I plan to start on the base, cut the top to finished length, and finish sand and start finishing the top.



Matt, that's awesome you have access to that! I used to have access to a 60" planer, didn't need it very often, but it was great when I needed it. Unfortunately it is my ex-girlfriend's father who has a cabinet shop. Wife isn't keen on me staying in touch...... Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke

Cutting up blanks again. This time it's knife blocks! Plum, cross cut plum, lilac, spalted plum, spalted lilac, ROB and one of ERC root ball. Looking forward to breaking into knife making soon!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Matt, that's awesome you have access to that! I used to have access to a 60" planer, didn't need it very often, but it was great when I needed it. Unfortunately it is my ex-girlfriend's father who has a cabinet shop. Wife isn't keen on me staying in touch...... Tony



Yeah, this is the same guy who has given me a bunch of his "scrap" - mostly walnut, but some cherry, hard maple, and red oak. Enough to fill the bed of a pickup! He's said I'm welcome to use his shop/tools anytime I need to - I'm definitely not going to abuse that and will certainly be finding ways to thank him along the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Well, I planned to be in the shop today for the first time in months. Then the sun came out. And the dogs wanted a boat ride. Gave me an excuse to try out a new app for my drone. Thankfully Brinks don't like salt water.






Maybe tomorrow it will rain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Sprung said:


> Proof that I really need to get myself set up for stabilizing!
> 
> I pulled out a box that I had put some stuff into months ago that I need to get stabilized. When I pulled it out tonight, I realized it had almost three times as much in it as I remember it having!
> 
> Then I raided the other box I've been adding to of stuff I need to get stabilized.
> 
> Then I added the pieces that I've received in the last couple weeks that need to be stabilized.
> 
> Then I dug into my private stash of my best stuff and pulled out what needed to be stabilized.
> 
> And, when I put everything that I'd like to have stabilized or stabilized/dyed into one tote, I got this, a little shy of half of a 28 gallon tote:
> 
> View attachment 85423
> 
> 
> Not only does this prove that I need to get myself a stabilizing setup, it also proved to me that I've got a lot more blanks than I thought I had. It's a wonder what you find when you go digging into the corners and unopened boxes in the shop...




You have some real nice blanks in there Matt !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

SENC said:


> Well, I planned to be in the shop today for the first time in months. Then the sun came out. And the dogs wanted a boat ride. Gave me an excuse to try out a new app for my drone. Thankfully Brinks don't like salt water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe tomorrow it will rain.



Thats just pretty damned cool. I only saw one dog in the boat though... did you lose one overboard?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

manbuckwal said:


> You have some real nice blanks in there Matt !!



I forgot I had that much that I was saving to get stabilized until I started digging through stuff! Almost a year and a half of collecting stuff to be stabilized represented in that tote - long overdue for getting some of it sent out. Also a fair amount of recent acquisitions in there - some spalted maple burl for some requests from my wife and a good amount of stuff from Norman from a couple of trades with him. Much of that is with Colin right now for him to work his magic on.


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats just pretty damned cool. I only saw one dog in the boat though... did you lose one overboard?


Ha! My yellow lab is almost white - he blends into the boat if you aren't looking closely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

@Schroedc can no doubt attest to how awesome the clearance section is at the one Rockler store in the Twin Cities (Burnsville location.) Returned items, damaged items, etc end up there at discounted prices. I've gotten some great and some out of this world deals there. Plus, the old guys who work at that Rockler are just awesome and great to shoot the breeze with. Had to run a couple quick errands up in the Cities after church yesterday, so I stopped in for a little while.

This Vega U26 fence was in the clearance section for $160, and calling my name. I've been wanting to replace the stock fence on my saw since I bought it. You could tell that someone had started to install it on their saw, but had never used it and then returned it. They put a couple cosmetic dings in it and lost the piece of plastic for the measurement indicator. Otherwise it was all there and in great shape. My wife said no when I called her and then one of the old guys offered me a deal on it that I couldn't pass up. So, it came home with me. Thankfully my wife wasn't the least bit upset - but was rather happy - when I told her I bought it and the deal I got on it - about 1/3 of the $330 price tag they normally sell this fence for. Since my birthday is later this month, she considers this to be my birthday present. I'm ok with that!

I've been meaning to replace the stock wings, so now this is my motivation to make some this week and get them on the saw.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Matt, a good fence makes the world of a difference in your saw once properly set up and dialed in. It will be a huge improvement in the accuracy of your saw. Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Matt, a good fence makes the world of a difference in your saw once properly set up and dialed in. It will be a huge improvement in the accuracy of your saw. Congrats.



Thank you, Greg. And, agreed. I've been looking forward to the day I'd be able to upgrade the fence on it and am very happy that day has come.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I worked on installing a door in my house to block off the basement stairs to the shops. I ordered a door a week ago that is a nice 9 pane glass door. I started today by removing the existing trim and discovered that there used to be a pocket door. Part of the track was just bent back and they sealed it up. So I had to re-frame the opening in 1 x 6 pine. So since this opening was never intended to have a swinging door in it nothing fits and everything is custom re work. So I had this nice new pre hung door that I had to take all apart and cut the jam down, cut 5/8" off the side of the door and re mortised the hinges in, cut 3/4' off the bottom of the door too. Now I think everything will fit. Glue is drying. No pics yet but I'll take some when I get it installed. Seems like it was a ton off work and it's still not in, lol. Guess that's why they call it wood working and not wood finishing, lol. But it was nice to be able to find my tools and work in my shop.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

Yesterday I ran over to one of the lumber suppliers I used to like to use to pick up some 4/4 Brown Hard Maple to continue working on the furniture for my wife for the living room and a few other projects (About a 30 minute drive). Turns out they really don't care about the little guy any more at that location and if you want the highly figured stuff or to look through the odds and ands you have to go to the Albert Lea store which is way too far away. Googled lumber suppliers in SE MN and came up with one just outside of Rochester so called to make sure they would be willing to take my money and drove up there. Get there and he takes me out in the sheds and points out what they have to meet my requirements and lo and behold, a stack of 4/4 BHM with some really really wide stuff towards the bottom. I know they won't let you hand pick what you want but I asked the guy if I restacked it all could I have the bottom 6 layers of the pile. He says sure, gets me a cart and I go to work, 1000 BF of lumber restacked later and I'm down to the stuff I want, it's all 9 inch wide minimum and there are 8 boards over 14, and 2 at almost 20 wide!! And a couple pieces are Ambrosia Maple with lots of action going on. so 2.00/BF later I ended up buying about 175 BF plus a bunch of 8/4 for legs and whatnot and get it loaded in the van. Now you all know my shop isn't very big so today was spent ripping and rough cutting to length all the pieces for a whole bunch of projects.

There is a couch, a coffee table, two end tables, two benches, and two little tables for the showroom all ready to start final cutting and joinery. Trying to convince my wife I need a mortising machine now for the shop

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Worked on Parkerizing a blade for a special order for a tactical blade. This is actually the fourth go round. The first was a complete failure. 
The first attempt was in a pyrex dish over two propane torches. It blew up.
The second attempt was the same day in a disposable aluminum pan - failed to do my research and one side of the knife failed.
The third attempt was successful, but I found some details in the grind I wasn't happy with, thus the 4th attempt.

Right after the blade comes out of the acid and neutralized you need to coat it in oil. These pics are right after the oil is applied. 
It will have a more uniform finish after drying for 24 hours. These pics are taken in the sun so you see a myriad of colors which are pretty cool. The overall appearance is a matte black finish. 
The order is for a Jump Master at West Point. He wants an all black knife. The handle will be black G-10

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jim Beam

Wow, that's a gorgeous blade....

I rough turned a bowl, and made a pen out of buckeye burl.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Called it quits early and decided to chill. I don't get to do this often so I'm taking advantage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Old school TV

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

I messed around, some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> I messed around, some.
> 
> View attachment 87948
> 
> View attachment 87949
> 
> View attachment 87950


Brink - Is the body split on that plane?


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Brink - Is the body split on that plane?



Nope, not at all


----------



## Blueglass

That blade is shaped very much like the Benchmade I have carried for many years, right down to the small serrated section. Now if I could only find the darn thing. PRetty good guess tells me my wife is carrying it... again.


----------



## Schroedc

I've been nuts busy here at the shop (Hence not too many posts lately). Today i turned 4 bases for some arches going on a back bar that a local cabinet maker is building to duplicate a bar built in the 1880's, 18 inches tall, 12 inches at the base tapering to 10 inches at the top. Nice thing is I didn't have to sand them finish smooth as the guy they are for is going to fill all the knots, sand them again and then veneer them. The only thing that sucked was he used some less than stellar lumber for the glue ups (I knew that in advance and since they are getting veneered I understand) so lots of tearout and splinters. I've also been working on about 100 pens for one of my good customers that have to be done by the end of the week and engraved and delivered. By next week things should be more mellow and just lots of inventory for shows to work on as I've got two fairly big shows coming up. One in Hudson, WI and then in about 3 weeks one in Kansas City.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I bought a new lathe and got it carried into the basement by myself, heavy mutha, I'm wupped. I aint as young as I used to be. Or as good as I used to was, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> I bought a new lathe and got it carried into the basement by myself, heavy mutha, I'm wupped. I aint as young as I used to be. Or as good as I used to was, lol.


Well what is it?!?!?!


----------



## woodtickgreg

gman2431 said:


> Well what is it?!?!?!


Sorry, lol. It's a laguna revo 18/36.
I started a new thread on it. Check the new post to see where it is, I'm on my phone at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday I was working a little bit more on the standing desk I'm building for my office. Went to start cutting the pieces for the frames of the side panels after I started gluing up some thins for the inset panels.

Grabbed my last piece of 3/4" walnut that was long enough for the two long rails I need and started cutting. More crooked than a D.C. politician after cutting it - had a lot of internal stress. It was flat when I started, moved a ton while and after cutting...

Now I gotta find me a piece of walnut - just need one piece 3/4" thick, 5' long, 8" wide to get the three pieces I need out of it... Going to have to come up with something... Going to dig through the wood piles to make sure I didn't miss a piece that might work...

And, to top it all off, both my wife and I have caught one of the bugs that's started going around...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Finally got the pens for one of my customers ready to box up today. I swear, this last week apparently Murphy is my newest employee....

79 Redwood Burl Mesas for them with their logo and 4 overrun pens that'll go into inventory (I turned a few extras in case of a whoopsie and they looked good so....) This is only for one department, finishing up a couple dozen for another department as well in different wood.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> And, to top it all off, both my wife and I have caught one of the bugs that's started going around...



I read somewhere that a kiln gets rid of bugs..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I read somewhere that a kiln gets rid of bugs..



So if you catch a cold you should get baked? I thought that was only legal on DC and Colorado....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

My sinuses have been stuffed up between allergies and a head cold. Tonight this worked to my advantage. I worked with some DIW tonight and didn't smell a thing!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Yesterday was Bolt Action Day. Got 30 finished and started prep for today's .50 cal. turnings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Yesterday was Bolt Action Day. Got 30 finished and started prep for today's .50 cal. turnings.
> 
> View attachment 88360 View attachment 88361


Looks like you epoxy your tubes in, is that correct?


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks like you epoxy your tubes in, is that correct?



Medium or thick CA, I brush onto the tube and in the hole, then a shot of activator.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Here is all I'm going to get done in the shop today. I only had two hours and 20 minutes in the shop.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Schroedc said:


> Here is all I'm going to get done in the shop today. I only had two hours and 20 minutes in the shop.
> 
> View attachment 88366



Slacker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

You are a machine Collin. I'd starve if I was doing it for a living. lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

So the last couple days in the shop have been a trial and an ordeal, started working on more inventory and finishing up some stabilization for @manbuckwal and @Sprung , had all three chambers running in series to finish them up and my vacuum pump goes "ooka, ooka, ooka" and suddenly won't draw more than 20 inches of vacuum. tore it down and have parts on order. decide to drill more blanks so I have lots prepped and the belt on my drill press breaks, My dust collector remote quits working and I find the outlet on the remote has melted AGAIN (the specs say my collector shouldn't be too much draw but I guess it's time to buy a heavier duty remote as this is the second one I've smoked) and to top it off the transmission goes out in my wife's Prius. Got an engine and transmission ordered for it and a local shop is going to do the installation (The car does have a 1/4 million miles on it so at least we've gotten our moneys worth out of it but it still blows chunks. At least I found a replacement with only 68,000 on it and since the labor to change just the tranny is actually more than replacing engine and transmission as a unit time to just do both since the engine does use a little oil these days...)

I'm a little nervous about touching any of the machines in the shop today but we'll sacrifice a chicken or a goat to the tool gods and hope for the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung

Colin, it sounds like you and @JR Custom Calls have the corner marketed on all kinds of stuff breaking lately... You guys gotta stop breaking stuff! (Please don't pass it on to the rest of us - I can't afford for things to be breaking down right now!)

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## manbuckwal

Schroedc said:


> I'm a little nervous about touching any of the machines in the shop today but we'll sacrifice a chicken or a goat to the tool gods and hope for the best



You might try a @SENC I hear he's worth two chickens and a goat 




Major bummer Colin ! Sorry you're going thru it !!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Man that sux good thing you and Jon ain't partners you'd have to file. Hope it turns around for you guys soon.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Man that sux good thing you and Jon ain't partners you'd have to file. Hope it turns around for you guys soon.



SO far my lathe hasn't broken and I haven't blown up any blanks (Knock on wood, Or @Tclem 's head, Same thing  )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Schroedc said:


> SO far my lathe hasn't broken and I haven't blown up any blanks (Knock on wood, Or @Tclem 's head, Same thing  )


It's brick. Not wood

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Colin, We should start a support group

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Made this



 

In the process of shaping this



 

Yes, the shape is a bit odd. That's what happens when you screw up the ring calculations but you want to make something of it anyway.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kweinert

Well folks, the bat guana's about to get real. This may be the picture of this in one piece because I have some interior cleanup to do.

Sometimes (more often than is comfortable to contemplate) things go south here.



 
Wish me luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Good luck.


----------



## kweinert

Well, because I mismanaged the ring design there are three joints that are visible because it would turn down too thin to take them out.

Other than that it turned out pretty good for a third segmented project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kweinert

The visible artifacts are, at least on the inside.

The finish is an oil, thinner, and gloss varnish combo. My wife is happier that it's shinier :)

Next up: a maple and walnut segmented gradient bowl. I checked the ring calculations twice this time :)


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have done a couple of segmented turnings, they are fun to do. One thing that's cool about segmented turnings is that you can plan the final shape. You can't really do that with turning blanks due to size, or shape, or defects, etc. Traditional turning for me is the wood becoming what it wants to be. Segmented is the wood becoming what I want it to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

After getting some work done on the gradient bowl I got some of the wood I've been collecting processed. On the advice of my wife :)



 
Some locust bowl blanks and aspen bowl and hollow form/vase blanks.

Sure is a world of difference in how much those two woods weigh :)

Used the chainsaw to split the locust, hatchet and hammer to split the aspen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I rebuilt a hydraulic pump.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Hey Brink, I saw a tractor just like that in Lake Carmel NY.


----------



## Brink

Mr. Peet said:


> Hey Brink, I saw a tractor just like that in Lake Carmel NY.



Hmmm, the one I know in Lake Carmel is older NAA. When were you there?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Not sure, was going from Dutches to Rockland, and found roads not to be traveled again by me. We spend more time in Central NY, but have been known to just get in the car and drive, somewhere, anywhere....If health holds, maybe a trip to make again next year.....in your neck of the woods....


----------



## Brink

Hilly, isn't it?


----------



## Mr. Peet

More twists and turns and bumps and humps than doing my own taxes....


----------



## Brink

If you were on I84 or 52, those the straight roads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

301 then 21 to US 6 to something then another...


----------



## Schroedc

I cleaned my shop and learned- 

1- I have 4 bandsaw blades that don't fit any saw I've ever owned
2- I have 6 sleeves of 3M 240 grit sheet paper but only one sleeve of 320 (I'm still trying to figure out when I bought all that 240...)
3- Spilling a bag of steel shot on the shop floor makes a mess
4- If you throw out all the shot brad point bits there is a lot more room in the drawer.
5- dropping your tenoning jig on your foot makes you say bad words
6- I need a bigger shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Dude....yours and your wifes day went to hell without stopping at go to collect $200....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Dude....yours and your wifes day went to hell without stopping at go to collect $200....



I wouldn't stand too close to me for a while

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lets see.....Minnesota...Connecticut.....hmm...I think I have a fairly decent buffer zone there..
But ...even still...don't poke the bear.


----------



## Brink

I made a new pulley brake for my snow blower.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Are you making a snow blower out of wood, like @Kenbo does?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Are you making a snow blower out of wood, like @Kenbo does?



No!
I was going to use the snowblower to make giant snow Kenbo.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

A Snowbo!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Are those normal sized carpenter pencils Brink? Got so used to having a Bic lighter by everything its hard to judge size.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

I don't have a lighter


----------



## Sprung

I was going to do a thorough cleaning of the garage shop this afternoon, but some much welcome rain put that on hold and I'll try to do it tomorrow.

Instead I worked on some pens. Got some turned, but neither sanded nor finished. Going to turn some more before moving on to the sanding and then finishing steps - I like to do me steps in making pens in batches as it really shortens the amount of time spent on each pen. (I really enjoy making these, but don't want to waste precious shop time either!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I worked on some old tools today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

You sure you dont have a lathe stashed somewhere in that shop  Thats pretty damned impressive without a lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

The last several days I've been working on some pens. The largest batch I've done at once yet. I can't remember how many right now, if it's 23 or 24 or 25. Been working on them as time allows since Friday. Still have a bunch of pens I need to drill and tube so I can prep them to turn after our upcoming trip.


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> after our upcoming trip.



Where y'all headed big guy?


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Where y'all headed big guy?



We'll be headed to Kansas City! Wanted to do a family vacation before it got too cold and before our second boy is born in March. We were looking to head in a southerly direction, but stay within a day's drive of home. (We already had one vacation this year that was way too much driving, and have to do that trip again next year...) Kansas City won out. We haven't been there before and it looks like a lot of great things to see and do in the area, including plenty of things that will interest our nearly 3 year old son.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Too bad you couldn't have known the Royals were gonna be in the Series. A ball game is one of the better family outings you can do. No other sporting event compares to a day at the ballpark IMO and although I have never been to a world series - it's got to be awesome to be in that atmosphere. Hope y'all have a great trip. 

GO Royals!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

I just boxed up 100 Letter openers, drilled and tubed about 40 other items that need to get turned tomorrow, threw a bunch of stuff into the tanks to dye and stabilize and now I'm off to deliver and hopefully get paid on the spot so I can do bills at the end of the week :D I really hope traffic picks up here for the holidays. The road construction all summer cut my usual in shop sales by about 95% so we're limping along and I'm hoping not to have to go get a job for the winter.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Kevin

Colin post some stuff for sale in the classifieds. Lots of member might need to pick up some Christmas gifts that don't make the stuff you make. Can't hurt. I know I would buy something because I never get enough gifts made for Christmas.

Reactions: Agree 3 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Colin post some stuff for sale in the classifieds. Lots of member might need to pick up some Christmas gifts that don't make the stuff you make. Can't hurt. I know I would buy something because I never get enough gifts made for Christmas.



I may do some of that as we get closer, I've got two shows in the next 3 weeks that hopefully will go well. I've also got about 1500 pounds of Burl to start breaking down into blocks with the chainsaw and some of that is going up for sale too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> A ball game is one of the better family outings you can do.



Agreed! I'm not a big fan of sports and don't watch any on tv and rarely go to a game of any kind, but catching an occasional ball game in person with friends or family has always been fun. If they make it as far as games 6 and 7, which are scheduled for KC, we'd be in KC when they'd be going on. Wonder what ticket prices would be...


----------



## Sprung

Sprung said:


> Wonder what ticket prices would be...



Nevermind. Just looked them up. Never had sticker shock before when pricing out what it would cost to take the family to a ball game!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

World series tickets this late yowza. What were the lowest you found.


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> World series tickets this late yowza. What were the lowest you found.



At a quick glance, at least $300, but most nearing $600 on up. It's also probably a good thing that I booked our hotel room well in advance and that we're not staying close by the stadium... (I don't care much for huge crowds or tons of traffic.)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> Colin post some stuff for sale in the classifieds. Lots of member might need to pick up some Christmas gifts that don't make the stuff you make. Can't hurt. I know I would buy something because I never get enough gifts made for Christmas.



Or just dont have the time to do them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

It's cheaper to fly from NY to KC and buy WS tix, then to get tix to citi field

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brink

I decided to put a ferrule on the chisel.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> I decided to put a ferrule on the chisel.
> 
> View attachment 90435



I thought if it was on the top end it was called a strike ring?


----------



## Schroedc

I managed to get 20 letter openers turned and assembled and a couple Fusion Razors and one brush/Mach III Razor set done. I do the razors in nice burls and other cool woods but for some reason lately all people want to buy are vibrant colored acrylic stuff when it comes to the razors so you do what sells 

Tomorrow's goal is 15-20 bottle openers and then start design work on a folding wine table someone wants me to build. If the design works out I think I'll build 8 or 10 of them at once since I have a show at a winery in a couple weeks...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Dusted off the lathe today. Grabbed a piece of spalted beech and tested the ol' muscle memory on a small hollow form. The piece was quite punky and I didn't have the patience level to deal with punky so I stabilized it. Pictures tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

It's looking like I will have heat in the shop about a month from now! 

When my parents were out to visit in September, dad ran a second circuit to the garage for me. With where he found a place to run the wire under the mudroom he knows he can get a gas line in there too. Previously we had talked about running a line off outside right after the meter, but before we could do that, a concrete patio was poured behind the garage.

I'm excited for heat! I'll be able to go out and fire up the stove when I want to work out that and know that it'll heat up quick. Next summer I'll be exploring insulating the garage. It would be so nice to be able to work in the garage shop year round.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I played with dolls.....

Well, first I spent the largest part of my day dealing with some paperwork snafus that had to be dealt with to stay in business (I hate the Gov't) and letting some blanks that are getting dyed for a couple folks run and getting the shop cleaned. Then, so I could say I did something worthwhile I put the head back on my 1962 Barbie Doll since she'd had her neck broken 50 years ago

Don't judge me  

(Actually, these were my mother's dolls and when she cleaned out grandma's house and moved she was going to toss them or give them away or something so I took them)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Can't say I performed surgery like the nice neck job.

Cleaned up a Poulan chainsaw that was tossed. Found a flywheel fin had broke off and wedged. Folks likely thought it was seized. Removed the two cast aluminum shards, re-tensioned the pull cord, filed the bar, sharpened the chain, removed an 8 ounce glass of bar oil residue from all over, cleaned the air filter and checked spark. The last should have been done first, but luckily it had spark. Had issues getting primed and took nearly 50 pulls to start. It sounded fine but would not idle. Plan on running a tank or 3 through it before touching the carb Aggravated the bursitis in my shoulder with the pulling and will have to wait a few days before testing it on wood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I thought if it was on the top end it was called a strike ring?



Consider the source. Hairy animals that swing from trees and brag about their poo-flinging exploits are not always going to have the best grasp on woodworking and tool terminology.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Poo flinging....heh heh heh....


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

I processed some walnut, cherry, ash and oak.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Sacrilege


----------



## NYWoodturner

I would burn the Oak, then the ash, walnut then cherry in that order. Whatever it takes to keep Momma Brink and Shop Dog warm...


----------



## Kevin

He probably did all that by hand. He probably thinks log splitters don't grow on trees. Stoopid monkeys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> He probably did all that by hand. He probably thinks log splitters don't grow on trees. Stoopid monkeys.



I got a log splitter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam

I roughed out a bowl from a monkeypod tree crotch. Pretty scary going at first on my Rikon 70-100. Got a rash on my right arm from the chips. Glad I had a half-mask on.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Cut up some pen blanks and other blanks of curly Ambrosia red maple.


----------



## Schroedc

I spent the day on honey do stuff, did run down to the shop for an hour or so to put the showroom back together after a show and had a customer call and stop down to pick up 12 pens for co-worker gifts. No actual wood working today though.


----------



## Sprung

It's been 9 days since I've seen my shop and I'm kinda going through some withdrawals from having not spent even a little time in it... Glad that we'll finally be home tomorrow. Top priority this week is to get our car cleaned up and listed for sale (anyone want to buy a 2009 Pontiac G6 with about 115k miles on it?), but I'm really hoping to get some good time in the shop to finally finish getting it cleaned and organized - and to get some more work done on some in progress projects.

Would've been home tonight, but the long drive was getting to be too much for my wife and I'm still on vacation tomorrow, so we grabbed a hotel in Omaha for the night. Going to try to get into the shop tomorrow after we're home and unpacked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

I didn't turn a single thing today. Instead worked on getting some entryway benches done out of Maple and Jatoba, they measure about 30 inches long by 14 wide, 18 inches tall and give you a nice solid seat while putting on your shoes before running out the door. I've got a couple of tiny gaps in my joinery but after they are finished I don't think they'll show much, 

Just means I need more practice on planing  Got them sanded out to 80 grit, I'll be working on some small tables tomorrow maybe and when I get a few things done I'll sand and finish them all at once.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sidecar

SDB777 said:


> I did the lawns...no shop time. Been reading up about stabilizing and stabilizing chambers/vacuum pumps though. Have some 'feelers' out there, waiting on answers....
> 
> Do you have a website with your chisels?
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (can always use another tool...maybe) B


Check with ol CWS he has done a good bit of stabilizing


----------



## kweinert

Finally turned underneath the end of one of my benches into a couple of light bulb kilns.

Not quite done yet, so pictures to follow. Bought a line voltage thermostat, switch, and two bulb fixtures for each one. Need to pick up another roll off the reflective insulation as I won't have quite enough.

Both wired up and working. We'll see if 60 watt bulbs are enough once it gets colder outside. Like on Tuesday when we're supposed to have between 2 and 18 inches of snow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Working on some pocket sized cribbage boards for the showroom  . A guy has me building a prototype to see if he likes my design, If he orders any the final product for him will be in different wood but figured I'd do a few to sell what with the holidays coming up. I had a bunch of maple around, used some reclaimed butternut for the skirts on them and glued bullets into some spent .223 cases for the pegs (I still have to build the slide out drawer that goes on the end of each one to hold your cards and pegs when not in use), also got a Maple and Jatoba catch-all table put together and the pegs all in on everything I built today. Tomorrow will be cutting off the pegs, planing smooth and sanding. Also got some Butternut glued up for an oval tabletop for another piece already ordered, that one will get maple for the base (Going to the same person that bought another table from me earlier in the year)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Colin, those over-sized cribbage boards are seriously awesome. I have at least one friend who would love something like that - he and his family are fierce cribbage players and addicts. When he and his sister taught me how to play - and I beat them my very first game - I just about lost my life!


Today the little guy and I spent some time in the shop this evening while my wife was meeting with the ladies group at church she leads. Right now I'm in full on clean and organize mode in the shop spaces. Turning corner in the basement got cleaned up and is in the process of being organized. Wire rack shelving got moved from the garage to the basement a few days ago and I've been spending a little time here and there organizing my turning stock on to it. Layout of everything in the garage is getting completely redone for better work flow and to accommodate running a gas line to the garage and getting heat out there next week. Tonight my big helper (who turns 3 in a few days!) and I built a double shelf - lower portion with dividers to hold cutoffs and short boards, shelf on top to store stuff. Will hopefully get it hung on the wall tomorrow and start loading it up with stuff. My heavy folding table will get suspended from the garage ceiling on a pulley system so I can get it down on the occasions I need it, but have it stored away most of the time when I don't need it. I'm hoping to have money by spring to get or build a cyclone for my Harbor Freight dust collector and add a Wynn cartridge filter to it, and I also plan to run lines to my tools instead of having to move the hose around to each tool. What will help is that in the layout redesign, all the tools that I currently have that will be hooked up to the dust collector will be within 8 feet of the dust collector, really minimizing the length of runs I have to do.

Shop is *finally* fully coming together and I might be able to actually get stuff done in it soon. Ever since we moved in here a little over 1 1/2 years ago, it has seemed like every time I get the shop layout as I want it, I either get a new tool or something forces a redesign of the layout. This should be the last redesign of the layout as I drew up the layout with future tool acquisitions I'd like to make in mind.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today was finish application day for a bunch of stuff going into the showroom. Tomorrow starts the open house weekend for the 2nd anniversary of my business (2 years in the building with retail, 2 1/2 since I quit my day job) I'm happy with how the cribbage tables turned out and a couple benches and a side table. Tomorrow morning I'll get in early, get everything rubbed out and waxed and buffed and hopefully find buyers for it all. I'm happy with ow the drawers turned out for the cribbage boards, gives you a place to keep the pegs and a deck of cards when not playing. These are built quite sturdy so you could even sit on it if you wanted to. Once the sun is up I'll take some nice pictures with the good camera (after 4 months I finally found the battery and got it in the charger) I even found time to crank out 6 small cheese boards out of laminated bamboo sheet stock and get them lasered fro a local grocery store chain too.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung

Colin, those cribbage tables, as I said before, are just awesome! What a great idea! I was talking to a friend who lives in Michigan last night, the very friend who taught me how to play cribbage, and he also thought that it was a great idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

I revived a table top.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Oooh....shiny! Where's the legs? Are they claws for feet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looks like a flying saucer. Very reflective. With the stove going, I would end up getting ash in the finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

I've been working on a number of things. A Mesquite drum shell that I am doing a couple experiments on. It had some worm and ant eaten areas in the sap wood as well as punky areas. So I hit it first with repeated soakings of Minwax wood hardener and then used Fiberglass resin cut with acetone. At first very cut and then backing off and filling. It is very hard now although after month of doing this I still have a little more to fill. This drum will be getting reinforcement rings as I have turned it down to about 3/16" thick. 

A little She- oak shell. 

I'm also working up to a coffee table, I have actually been drawing up plans and pulling measurements more than usual. I think I have a pretty cool idea and want it to come out nice. I need to order some epoxy and glow in the dark powder and then I can start. 

I am hoping to get my metal lathe by the end of the year so I can start on hardware.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Took well over a week before my shoulder was ready to use that chainsaw I cleaned up. Made it in the woods by 7am today, ran 1 tank of fuel through it. Still doesn't idle right. Figure maybe another tank or 2 of the ethanol free gas, and then adjust the carb if needed. Split and stacked a half cord in the pickup by 11am. Wife helped unload it at mom's. Old bird has to burn wood. I need to replace the fuel tank on my splitter next. By hand is fine for ma's cook stove but them 20-30" inch ones for us need the splitter. An old Wisconsin one lunger runs our 50 year old splitter. The points are in need of touch up every year. Wife wants a new modern one. I'm a bit torn and see both sides of the coin....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Last night I moved a few tools out of the way (they'll eventually be in new places anyways, so they needed to be moved.) Last night my parents also arrived - and my dad ready to run a gas line to the garage. Dad's working on the line right now - I've been poking my head in when I can, with other commitments keeping from helping him full time on the project. Tomorrow we'll likely have to run to the store to pick up a few more fittings and short sections of pipe. Which means that by tomorrow night I'll have heat in the shop! 

I've been looking forward to this since dad first realized that it would be easy enough for him to run a gas line out to the garage after he ran a second circuit out there for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Last night I moved a few tools out of the way (they'll eventually be in new places anyways, so they needed to be moved.) Last night my parents also arrived - and my dad ready to run a gas line to the garage. Dad's working on the line right now - I've been poking my head in when I can, with other commitments keeping from helping him full time on the project. Tomorrow we'll likely have to run to the store to pick up a few more fittings and short sections of pipe. Which means that by tomorrow night I'll have heat in the shop!
> 
> I've been looking forward to this since dad first realized that it would be easy enough for him to run a gas line out to the garage after he ran a second circuit out there for me!



Too cool Matt!!!!! The high here was like 44 today, I could use that too! Tony


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Too cool Matt!!!!! The high here was like 44 today, I could use that too! Tony



We might have broke 30 today. The days are coming where we'll be thankful to break 0!

The heat won't be run all the time - would cost a lot to do that in a garage with no insulation, plus the unit I had that we're putting in isn't designed for continue use. But, it'll be so nice to be able to go out in the shop, crank it up, and have it be warm enough to work out there in under an hour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Happy for ya Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Customer-wise it was dead here in town today so I got a bunch of stuff drilled and tubed to turn this week and managed to complete and assemble 20 bottle stoppers for inventory since I was down to only 4 left on the shelf.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Way too cold to do much in the Shop, (plus my son is visiting now), but I finally got the plug wired on the new-to-me Grizzly 24" dual drum sander. Can't wait to run some wood through it!! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Oh, yeah! Got this fired up last night! We had this in the basement in our previous house, but nowhere in our current house to hook it up.

Found a place for it! 

Ran it for about 15 minutes lat night - took it from upper 30's to about 50 in that short amount of time. Hoping to have time tomorrow evening to get out in the shop and fully test how well it can warm it up out there!

Oh, and we did one other thing too. Took an air hose I had laying around and fished it down to the basement too. Right now I just have a mini air compressor, and it's a screamer, so I don't like running it in the basement because it's so loud. Eventually I'll get a larger compressor, but for now I'll be able to hook even the little one up to the line in the garage and have air in the basement without having that screaming loud little compressor down there. That'll be nice too - compressed air in both the garage and basement without having to move the compressor! 

Now, when I'm in the shop next, I can get back to getting it rearranged, set back up, and fully organized!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Oh, yeah! Got this fired up last night! We had this in the basement in our previous house, but nowhere in our current house to hook it up.
> 
> Found a place for it!
> 
> Ran it for about 15 minutes lat night - took it from upper 30's to about 50 in that short amount of time. Hoping to have time tomorrow evening to get out in the shop and fully test how well it can warm it up out there!
> 
> Oh, and we did one other thing too. Took an air hose I had laying around and fished it down to the basement too. Right now I just have a mini air compressor, and it's a screamer, so I don't like running it in the basement because it's so loud. Eventually I'll get a larger compressor, but for now I'll be able to hook even the little one up to the line in the garage and have air in the basement without having that screaming loud little compressor down there. That'll be nice too - compressed air in both the garage and basement without having to move the compressor!
> 
> Now, when I'm in the shop next, I can get back to getting it rearranged, set back up, and fully organized!
> 
> View attachment 92000



Glad you have heat! How does that thing vent it's exhaust?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Glad you have heat! How does that thing vent it's exhaust?



It's ventless, natural gas (can also be used with propane - I briefly considered getting a 100lb propane tank set outside the garage when my dad found a way to easily rung a gas line from the basement to the garage). They're extremely efficient units. It does also have a built in O2 sensor that will kill the flame if the oxygen level drops below a certain point. We had this stove installed in our basement in North Dakota for a few years and ran it as supplemental heat whenever we were down there in the winters without any problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> It's ventless, natural gas (can also be used with propane - I briefly considered getting a 100lb propane tank set outside the garage when my dad found a way to easily rung a gas line from the basement to the garage). They're extremely efficient units. It does also have a built in O2 sensor that will kill the flame if the oxygen level drops below a certain point. We had this stove installed in our basement in North Dakota for a few years and ran it as supplemental heat whenever we were down there in the winters without any problems.



I would worry about all the dust blowing around in the air in a Shop. Is that not a concern? I honestly don't know. Tony


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I would worry about all the dust blowing around in the air in a Shop. Is that not a concern? I honestly don't know. Tony



It never has been for my father in his shop. I'll not be letting it get dusty, won't have the flame or pilot light lit when doing sanding or creating a lot of sawdust, and part of the shop rearrange is so that all the power tools will be hooked up to dust collection and keep the air cleaner running too. With the way I'll be rearranging my shop, all tools that can and will make use of dust collection will be within 10 feet of the dust collector, making runs easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

My question spurs off of an earlier one, if it is a ventless system, then it meets or exceeds all standards of occupancy (IBC standards). However, simple chemistry teaches us in complete combustion reactions of natural gas and propane, that water vapor is the main by-product. Are you going to install a dehumidifier to offset the new found source of moisture?

And as a precaution, a friend forgot to turn his propane unit off and was greeted with a mini-flashover while sanding that costs 2 windows, hearing damage and a wetspot of clothing. We found him on the floor shivering and confused. I'm sure he would have been fine, but we were all a bit shaken, literally and emotionally at the time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Mr. Peet said:


> My question spurs off of an earlier one, if it is a ventless system, then it meets or exceeds all standards of occupancy (IBC standards). However, simple chemistry teaches us in complete combustion reactions of natural gas and propane, that water vapor is the main by-product. Are you going to install a dehumidifier to offset the new found source of moisture?
> 
> And as a precaution, a friend forgot to turn his propane unit off and was greeted with a mini-flashover while sanding that costs 2 windows, hearing damage and a wetspot of clothing. We found him on the floor shivering and confused. I'm sure he would have been fine, but we were all a bit shaken, literally and emotionally at the time.



This unit won't be run full time - only on those days I will be in the shop, maybe 1 or 2 days a week for a handful of hours on those days. We had run it like such previously in our basement and never had moisture issues, and my father has never seen such issues with this type of unit being run under similar, intermittent circumstances as I'll be using it. If it was running every day, then the added moisture would be a concern.

Yes - that danger of dust and combustion is a concern of mine, which is why I'll certainly be killing even the pilot light when doing anything like sanding. Soon as I can find where my wife hid the label printer we've got (she hid it so well that she can't even remember where it is!), I've been planning to add reminder labels to my sanders and other key places about making sure the flame is killed on the stove when sanding.

I do appreciate the concerns and thank you for them, but these are items I had already thought of and discussed with my father prior to the final decision we made for him to run a gas line and hook up the gas stove for me - this is a field that he is well trained in, has worked in, and has vast real world experience in. I trust his knowledge and his judgment - and he certainly wouldn't willfully be involved in something that would potentially cause harm to his family or to any other person.


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> This unit won't be run full time - only on those days I will be in the shop, maybe 1 or 2 days a week for a handful of hours on those days. We had run it like such previously in our basement and never had moisture issues, and my father has never seen such issues with this type of unit being run under similar, intermittent circumstances as I'll be using it. If it was running every day, then the added moisture would be a concern.
> 
> Yes - that danger of dust and combustion is a concern of mine, which is why I'll certainly be killing even the pilot light when doing anything like sanding. Soon as I can find where my wife hid the label printer we've got (she hid it so well that she can't even remember where it is!), I've been planning to add reminder labels to my sanders and other key places about making sure the flame is killed on the stove when sanding.
> 
> I do appreciate the concerns and thank you for them, but these are items I had already thought of and discussed with my father prior to the final decision we made for him to run a gas line and hook up the gas stove for me - this is a field that he is well trained in, has worked in, and has vast real world experience in. I trust his knowledge and his judgment - and he certainly wouldn't willfully be involved in something that would potentially cause harm to his family or to any other person.



It certainly sounds like you've thought it through and your Dad knows what he is doing! My questions don't come out of scepticism, but from ignorance on my part and concern for your safety. I hope you didn't take any offense, none was meant. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> It certainly sounds like you've thought it through and your Dad knows what he is doing! My questions don't come out of scepticism, but from ignorance on my part and concern for your safety. I hope you didn't take any offense, none was meant. Tony



Nah, no offense taken! Figured it's easier to explain things than have everyone wondering how long before they see a post about me blowing up or burning down my shop! Especially in matters that involve potential safety concerns, I don't run into things half-assedly, and the last thing I want to ever do is put my growing family in jeopardy or danger - so I certainly spent some time conversing with dad about all aspects of this install before it was ever finalized to happen.

With all the health problems he's had and deals with on a daily basis, I'm very thankful to still have dad around, and not just to help with such things... When he was doing some of the install work, he made the comment to me, "I don't know what's worse - the arthritis or the Parkinson's." And that's only the tip of the iceberg for his health problems, so I gotta cherish the time I get with him while he's still around...

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Schroedc

I got baked and made a few pens

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I was outside my shop.
Filling tires with bean oil.


----------



## Kevin

I'll bite. Why do you fill the tires with bean oil. Is that a yankee weather thing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I'll bite. Why do you fill the tires with bean oil. Is that a yankee weather thing?



Probably doing that to smuggle the bean oil into Canada...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I'll bite. Why do you fill the tires with bean oil. Is that a yankee weather thing?



Water freezes, anti freeze is expensive, weather and CaCl rots away rims.


----------



## ripjack13

It's used as a balust...


----------



## Brink

One step closer to being in the shop.
So far, took measures to keep the snow outside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> It's used as a balust...



@SENC

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> @SENC



Some people are refereed to as ballast-butt. Shortened, it's balust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Some people are refereed to as ballast-butt. Shortened, it's balust.



That's pretty heavy, dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> That's pretty heavy, dude.



I'll counter balance that remark


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I'll counter balance that remark



What a list.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> That's pretty heavy, dude.



Is there a problem with gravity in New York?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Is there a problem with gravity in New York?



Bit my tongue.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Is there a problem with gravity in New York?



I can't take it!!!

There's no gravity in NY, some of the neighboring states apply vacuum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Bit my tongue.



You mean you stepped on it . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> You mean you stepped on it . . .
> 
> View attachment 92375



This is why women luv me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> This is why women luv me!
> 
> View attachment 92379



I can understand that - a car like that is always a chick magnet.


----------



## Brink

I was IN my shop today. 
Made some lights.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I was IN my shop today.



You have a shop in Indiana too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> You have a shop in Indiana too?



Nope, just three in NY.


----------



## Kevin

I can't show what I did in my shop this morning (see xmas swap thread for why).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I can't show what I did in my shop this morning (see xmas swap thread for why).



Suuure that's the reason. I'll bet you were taping another segment for your naked woodworker YouTube channel.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got a bunch of lumber planed down, run through the drum sander, cut, grooved, and about 1/2 of them into the clamps. I really need more of those strap clamps for the runs of more than a couple I keep ending up doing (Starting to develop a niche market for pet urns...) I really need to start thinking about something other than my Rigid brand workbench/table saw combination but I do like the nice flat plate to check stuff on.

Tomorrow I plan to design a new item, see if I can electrocute myself, and try to glue my shoe to the floor again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem

I walked around and sang a song

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

I worked on getting our car ready for sale. Got a lot done tonight - cleaned up inside and out. A couple other things to do on Friday then I can get it listed for sale. Having it in my garage has not been fun - there really isn't room out there for a car, even with everything moved off to the sides and stacked up. It's like 20 lbs of crap in a 5 lb can out there right now... (Normally it's about 10 lbs of crap in a 5 lb can.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar

Tclem said:


> I walked around and sang a song


And oldie......Waylon Willie and the boys....hank jr.......tom t hall........?


----------



## Tclem

Sidecar said:


> And oldie......Waylon Willie and the boys....hank jr.......tom t hall........?


You know it

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got the lids made and splines installed on a bunch of the boxes, then went home and repaired a power supply for a 1955 Lionel set that came from my wife's grandmother. The original power supply was burned out in the DC side so the horn wouldn't honk and reversing was intermittent, Found this one in a junk shop for 5.00 with a bad cord and took a chance on it (They usually run about 100-150.00 for a rebuilt or good used one) Got the new cord on it and it checked out with my meter so we set up the train and played with it for a couple hours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Molokai

No words necessary, now I need to shape it but will probably sleep on it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Cant wait to see that process! Beautiful steel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

Can you guess the wood @Kevin


----------



## Sidecar

Molokai said:


> No words necessary, now I need to shape it but will probably sleep on it. View attachment 92807


There are no words !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar

Molokai said:


> Can you guess the wood @Kevin


CURLY. .......


----------



## Kevin

Tom I thought you didn't like it. Musta been specified by the customer eh? Nice work. New logo I noticed. Like the old one better.


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> Tom I thought you didn't like it. Musta been specified by the customer eh? Nice work. New logo I noticed. Like the old one better.


I like all woods. The logo is just simple, so I don't ruin the beauty of the steel. It's not custom ordered, I just make them.... :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> ...The logo is just simple, so I don't ruin the beauty of the steel. ...



I can understand that. What if you made the octopus the same size as the letters? The octopus is too cool to leave off. Have a smaller made?


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> I can understand that. What if you made the octopus the same size as the letters? The octopus is too cool to leave off. Have a smaller made?


If I find someone who can make me that I would pay immediately.


----------



## DKMD

Molokai said:


> ...but will probably sleep on it. View attachment 92807



Careful... It looks kinda pointy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> If I find someone who can make me that I would pay immediately.



Who made the big one? And briefly explain the process to me please.


----------



## Molokai

Friend from USA, he says it's difficult to make them smaller. It's a stencil cut with ? Plotter or ? Don't know. Maybe @robert flynt can help me


----------



## Kevin

Ah-so . . . so is your process an acid wash over the stencil?


----------



## Molokai

I use modified phone charger with salty water, etching.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt

A fellow knife maker, Ernie Grospitch makes stencils called Blue Lightning Stencils. Give him a try at www.erniesknives.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today working on a few odds and ends I need to get done for some deadlines-

1) A prop for the local High School drama group for their one act play (They compete with other schools around the area and the state) It's a loose interpretation of an early 19th century medical device called a tranquilizer chair. They wanted quick and rustic so I whacked out a bunch of maple 2x2's out of a slab that kept twisting every time I looked at it funny (plus the blade on the table saw is getting dull so a little burning here and there), a few other odds and ends from the woodpile, set up the dado stack to cut some grooves and some glue, screws, and a seat from a glue up that was going to be a table top before it split and bowed. I still have to make the straps for the arms, chest, and feet and the head box but that'll probably be done by the end of the week. I take on these projects pro bono as it gives me a chance to make stuff and they get much better set pieces than they would otherwise since the arts around here don't get squat for a budget.



 

2) Got a bunch of scales cut, Pins made, and on to some Russel Green River knife blades and the rough clean up done on the disc sander. I'll start hand shaping tomorrow to get the profiles I want and see how they go. I like these blades, Inexpensive, US made, decent steel and they hold an edge really well, a steal IMO at 8-9.00 a blade.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

So today I figured out my laser tube in my engraver has degraded to the point I cannot get reliable results. Called the company that built it and gave them a piece of my mind about the lifespan not being anywhere near what I was led to expect for the tube when I purchased it. They at least discounted the replacement tube but still a shot in the shorts with one last engraving job to do before the holidays.

On an up note, got the handles shaped, sanded, a finish applied and buffed on the rest of the Russel Green River knives I'm doing...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Last night I started making new extension wings for my table saw. The stamped steel ones had to go when I upgraded the fence, and I'd been meaning to replace them for quite a while anyways. This is all just part of the process of getting the shop finally fully set back up and running. Saturday it should be nice enough to allow me to organize the lumber in the shed a little and pull out what I need for the next projects.


----------



## Schroedc

Here's what's been going on in my shop the last couple days, Got all the sheaths finished for the knives, started on some charging stations for a customer to be able to hide all the transformers for his electronic devices. Got the last coat of satin WOP on them and now cleaning the shop a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kweinert

Worked on some tea light holders using some of the maple thins I got here and some walnut. I'll put some pictures up one they're finished.


----------



## ironman123

I didn't open the doors today. Set up a new router for my network. One computer was a pain. Got it all going just before supper.


----------



## Mike1950

I cleaned- That is what I did yesterday and the day before and... well you get the picture. Tomorrow I start installing pipe...........

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

So a bunch of folks askedif I was going to have my shop open today and my wife was working for 5 hours at her part time job so I opened up the shop. Of course not a single person that asked if I was going to be open stopped in but I did get a bunch of progress on a fun home decor project for my house. Ripped a bunch of 5/8 butternut to 1 1/4 strips and started framing these old fruit crate ends from the 40's and 50's. I really need more clamps but I felt good about my progress today. When I get them all framed I'll sand the frames and backs, and then pour urethane resin into the framed area to protect and preserve the labels, add a hanger on the back and Presto! nifty retro vintage stuff to hang on the walls in the kitchen at home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Got 2 ready for heat treat. 52100. Slightly modified version of what Cody got in the Christmas swap. 3/8 " shorter and 1/4" narrower.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

I wheeled two boxes into my shop this morning. Heavy ones too! New jointer was delivered by freight truck this morning right as I was heading out the door! 

The downside is that I won't get to get it put together until tomorrow afternoon sometime.  At least I had a few minutes to open the boxes and peek inside. Can't wait to get it set up and run some wood through it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jim Beam

Started a small live edge bowl of wood I have no idea what it is. Turnings are yellow-green and the dogs like to eat them. Wood is nice and hard, no tear-out and sands up real nice. Pics to follow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

I finished up a couple quick things for a local soap maker and then decided to fire up the Oneway this afternoon. Got 6 decent bowls finished ranging from 6 1/2 to 9 1/2 inches diameter, sanded to 320 and a couple coats of satin WOP applied, I think I'll spend tomorrow turning more bowls and then I can buff them all out on Friday. The Black Locust in the bottom center was rock hard and wanted to fight me every step of the way no matter how sharp my tools were. I was about one minute away from tossing it in the burn pile when I finally got a shape I liked.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## GeorgeS

I started some oginization projects. I repurposed some screw bins to hold my sandpaper over the lathe where it's easy to reach.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

I have another knife grip order to fill, so I had started cutting up a block and it started to smoke up real good. So I thought I would change the blade out. I wanted to clean it up first so I vacuumed it up, steel wooled the table, noticed the plastic throat insert was kind of chewed up, so I put in a new on, but had to trim the backside to fit the hole. But I needed to true up the blade first before I cut into it, so I adjusted the cool blocks, then fit the insert and needed to trim it a lil more. Did that, then put it in and squared up the blade to the table. That all took about 2 hours, so I put the block on the saw to cut it up again. It started smoking again....sonofa....I forgot to change the blade.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Sidecar

Hang'n out at ol @CWS shop.......Johns have'n Curt mill down a chunk of oak......walked out to look at an old 535 john deer sprayer that will become a log carrier.....messed with the cattle now they made me stay in the corner

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

At least you're not kneeling on rice in a box....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar

ripjack13 said:


> At least you're not kneeling on rice in a box....


They did let me in for a cup of coffee ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

After I finished up the bowls earlier today I had a bright idea! HA! Get it??? A Bright Idea???? Ok, so I'm not really all that funny. I had this glass shade I picked up at a yard sale years ago for a buck or so, looks like it was handmade in the 60's or 70's probably at a class somewhere. I've built a few shades myself so knew how much work goes into one and I'd find a use for it someday. Got the parts cut and the center column glued up so hopefully tomorrow I can get the bevels cut and the holes drilled and maybe even take a stab at electrocuting myself. Hopefully this project does better going from brain to reality than my last bowl....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Actually turned some pens for the first time in quite a while, or at least a bunch of 1/2 pens 

Then after school my youngest came over to the shop and we worked on Pinewood Derby cars since the race is on Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## sprucegum

I built a proper designated bench for my bench top lathe. I had the lathe stored on the floor under a bench, my chucks, centers, and the like were in a cardboard box, and my lathe tools were in a rack on the wall near my big home made lathe that I rarely use. It ain't real pretty as I pretty much cleaned out the scrap pile for materials but it does have 4 drawers, two feet & two casters, and a rack for my lathe tools. Oh almost forgot made a bottle stopper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar

Now is there a WB vitiman, man crank out a bunch and it's all just flat neat....


----------



## sprucegum

Schroedc said:


> Actually turned some pens for the first time in quite a while, or at least a bunch of 1/2 pens
> 
> Then after school my youngest came over to the shop and we worked on Pinewood Derby cars since the race is on Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 94874 View attachment 94875


Ah yes the pine wood derby, brings back memories. The one time I got involved my son and I made a neat little English sports car with a little plexiglass windshield and a spare tire on the rear bonnet (as the British say). Got first prize for most attractive but close to the slowest car on the track. If you want fast turn a bullet shape on the lathe drill out the center and fill it to the maximum weight with lead shot.


----------



## Schroedc

sprucegum said:


> Ah yes the pine wood derby, brings back memories. The one time I got involved my son and I made a neat little English sports car with a little plexiglass windshield and a spare tire on the rear bonnet (as the British say). Got first prize for most attractive but close to the slowest car on the track. If you want fast turn a bullet shape on the lathe drill out the center and fill it to the maximum weight with lead shot.



We actually do really well with a thin flat wedge, I bore pockets in the bottom and let my kid pur in the melted lead. We've found that the biggest thing you can do is clean up the flash on the axles and polish them and make sure the wheels are true. One year to make a point did just the stock block with no cutting or paint, weighted it to the regulation 5 ounces, did good wheels and axles and it finished in the top 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Schroedc said:


> We actually do really well with a thin flat wedge, I bore pockets in the bottom and let my kid pur in the melted lead. We've found that the biggest thing you can do is clean up the flash on the axles and polish them and make sure the wheels are true. One year to make a point did just the stock block with no cutting or paint, weighted it to the regulation 5 ounces, did good wheels and axles and it finished in the top 3



The year we did it the fastest car was shaped like a Cigar and had way more lead than wood. No internet then as it was probably during the Reagan administration and Al Gore had not invented the internet yet. Now days I would just Google how to build a fast pine box car. We live in a pretty small town and scouts kind of fizzled after that because the scout master moved away.


----------



## Mike1950

I drilled holes and put rivets in. Then taped joints. just like I have been doing for a while. 400 rivets and counting...........


----------



## kweinert

Finished up the stiles for the tea light holders. I had to do that so I could change out the router bit so I could accomplish #2.
I rounded the edge of a support for a canoe. Remaking one from a rotted out one on request of a guy I work with.
Cut the pieces for a frame to mount an old telegraph key for the guy who did my tattoo. Exchanging woodwork for inkwork on that one.
Built a bracket for the security camera so it will show images right side up. I'll have to remake this one, measurement off just enough that the camera won't quite fit in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Put up crown molding in the front room of our house, picked up a little in the Shop. It is such a mess I literally can't move around out there. Gotta start somewhere! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Got a new tool in today - a pair of pin chucks.



 

Got impatient and couldn't wait until Friday. (Sorry for the blurry picture. I will take good pictures of this pen once it's finished.)
Stabilized Redwood Burl. Still needs a couple more coats of CA, pic was taken after I sanded back to level it out in anticipation of the final coats to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Did some assorted turning at the shop today and then after work went to meet a group of women I know from the art show circuit for a little different kind of creating.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Frustrating day today. This was the first time I've been in there in 6 weeks, so I was chomping at the bit anyways. I tried to get my New to Me Grizzly drum sander up and running, Burbank success whatsoever. Ruined 2 wrappings of paper for it in the process. I might've bitten of more than I can chew with this, maybe I should've just stuck with a more familiar type of sander. Tony

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Finished shaping a purpleheart handle then applied the first coat if Tru Oil

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Frustrating day today. This was the first time I've been in there in 6 weeks, so I was chomping at the bit anyways. I tried to get my New to Me Grizzly drum sander up and running, Burbank success whatsoever. Ruined 2 wrappings of paper for it in the process. I might've bitten of more than I can chew with this, maybe I should've just stuck with a more familiar type of sander. Tony



What kind of trouble are you having? I own one of them so can possibly help.


----------



## Schroedc

Got an email on Friday night from a returning customer asking for a couple dozen key chains and just a few pens, Got all the blanks milled out of the slabs I have piled up, Drilled all of them and got the key chains glued up since I had those parts on hand. Also took a planer blade, chopped it in half and started on some marking knives for myself. If I like the way they turn out I'll do a few more to sell....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Finally got some good Shop time in today. A couple of weeks ago, I bought this planer at an auction for $110. I've got the 2 blade model and have been wanting to upgrade to the 3. It was pretty gummed up and rusty on the posts, I think it was kept out in an open barn. Took it all apart, cleaned everything, runs like a champ now!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Forgot the picture!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Forgot the picture!
> 
> View attachment 96277



Your board has a crack in it.....


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Your board has a crack in it.....



Yes sir, just a little one! Next up is the drum sander. Hopefully with your excellent advice I'll get that going soon! Tony


----------



## kweinert

Got the presentation frame for the old telegraph key completed and delivered. The customer like it. Made from pine crown moulding with the CN cherry recipe dye applied, coated with spray poly.

Did some preliminary dye work on the stock of a Romanian AR. Customer wasn't sure of exactly what he wanted, so before I did any sanding I did half the one side in green dye, half of the other side in red (his colors) then the front half of both sides of the stock was done with cherry dye and I also put that over 1/2 the colors. He decided on the green under cherry, but wanted the green to show up a bit more.

Got about 1/2 done with a flip top tool stand. The planer and the scroll saw will go on this one.

Got the replacement security camera mounted. Now I get a good look at the falling snow.

Oh, and added reinforcement to the new battery/propane frame for the camper. Adding both a second battery and a second propane tank. Still need to do a bit of wiring to hook the batteries together and get the charge controller set up for the solar charger, but it's looking pretty good for now.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> Got about 1/2 done with a flip top tool stand. The planer and the scroll saw will go on this one.



Now that's something I'll be interested in seeing a thread on once you get it made.


----------



## kweinert

Schroedc said:


> Now that's something I'll be interested in seeing a thread on once you get it made.



Well, it's a little late to start taking pictures, but I can start doing that now. The first part isn't much more than cutting up the sheet of plywood anyhow so there's not a lot to show there. Sure most folks are familiar with gluing and screwing plywood together anyhow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks

woodtickgreg said:


> I was going to do some wood turning today, but thought.......gee I sure could use some new chisels. So I decided to start making some on the ole south bend. So I oiled her up and had at it. It was a fun day in the shop doing a little machining, had so much fun running the south bend that I made a bunch of extra blanks to sell as well. Running the south bend is just an absolute joy! This was the longest I ran her since the restore, I ran it about 5 hours straight and the bearing caps never even got warm. It tickled me to see oil running out of the shafts and dripping on the machine, that told me it was getting properly lubed. I put the 4 jaw independent chuck back on and ground up a hss cutter and set it up in the tool holder. I played with the speeds and depth of cuts as well. I love the smell of cutting oil!  It's like gun oil and solvent, or wd 40, or marvel mystery oil. I know that's weird. :dunno: So here's a few pics...........
> 
> First three pics are of the lathe running and making a cut. Turning square stock round for the handle end of the chisels.
> [attachment=33028]
> 
> [attachment=33029]
> 
> [attachment=33030]
> I said I was going to use this lathe and get her dirty, it's not an art or museum piece. She's covered with oil and chips and being used as it was meant to. I think it's as close to running a brand new 1949 lathe as you can get. It just flat out works.
> [attachment=33031]
> I used this cart during the restore of the lathe, now it has been re purposed as a machinist cart. Some of my machining tools are on it, oils for the lathe, some steel stock etc. I can pull it out when I want to use the lathe or mill and push it back between the mill and lathe when I'm done.
> [attachment=33032]
> This is what I am starting to work on, 3/8" square cold rolled stock.
> [attachment=33033]
> If I turn the ends round it will make it easier to handle them when they are done. Just drill a 3/8" hole in the end of the handle and epoxy them in.
> [attachment=33034]
> 
> [attachment=33035]
> Was a fun day in the shop.
> What did you guys do in the shop today?
> 
> View attachment 33028
> 
> View attachment 33029
> 
> View attachment 33030
> 
> View attachment 33031
> 
> View attachment 33032
> 
> View attachment 33033
> 
> View attachment 33034
> 
> View attachment 33035



Well after the shop is not bad here

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai

It came from magic forest...... still unfinished but will pop out when I tru oil them.....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

So here are a couple of pictures on the flip top table.

This is the state it was in when I was asked about showing it.

There will be a drawer in the bottom. Have to make a run to get the slides for that yet.





Here is what those two notches in the sides are for. That's just a couple of pieces of oak that I happened to have around.

Those will get screwed in later.



 

The plans call for a routered groove, but judicial use of the table saw seemed to work just fine.

The layers are glued and screwed.



 



 

To lock it in place just takes a couple of barrel bolts. In the plan they're mounted directly to the table top and a hole is drilled into the support. I added a spacer block and put the catch on the outside.



 

Now to finish building the drawer and mounting the tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodman6415

Building the boss a new sewing table ... This is what solid surface is like when you put the router to it .....snow everywhere !!! Bottom pic is my hand ... Pretty much entire body covered with same amount ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

I cleaned and organized my turning corner last night - one handed. Found out this morning that, while I didn't break anything, I did partially tear either a ligament or a muscle in my left shoulder. Healing time of at least 4 to 6 weeks. Really light duty the first part of that. But, doctor did clear me to do some small projects in the shop when I start feeling up to it - said the movement and work will be good for helping my shoulder heal. Thankful it'll only be another week or two out of the shop!


----------



## Schroedc

Here is what I got done Yesterday and this morning. Finished a coupe dozen 2 color Teacher Pens (This is just one of the trays), got some Seam Rippers done, and stated setting up some stamp blanks for my fist castings. Have some great sheets of stamps from the mid 90's on plus some blocks of 4 that were from 1959-63 Hoping to get to casting on Monday if I can get my molds built. I have a single 2 pocket for these but figure it'll be easier if I have it set up to do a bunch at once.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks

I finished a new bench yesterday and bought the rod and bolt for the last vise

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin

I know it isn't because I saw the description in another thread, but in that light the frame favors purpleheart in color (although you can see the pine grain). You might want to consider installing an additional lower shelf and laying 4 or 5 bags of sackcrete on it. You will love the difference. A lightweight bench can be a real pain for handwork especially a top-heavy one (with tools & clamps & project/s it will be top-heavier even). Nice work on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Yes sir, just a little one! Next up is the drum sander. Hopefully with your excellent advice I'll get that going soon! Tony


Tony, if you have problem with a grizzly drum sander with the paper staying on, Grizzly has a kit to cover the steel rolls with velcro so you don't have to use those clips to hold the paper on the rolls. Made a big improvement in my sander.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Tony, if you have problem with a grizzly drum sander with the paper staying on, Grizzly has a kit to cover the steel rolls with velcro so you don't have to use those clips to hold the paper on the rolls. Made a big improvement in my sander.



Thanks Curt, I have a few other kinks that I need to work on, but I do plan to upgrade to the Velcro package after everything else is ready. Tony


----------



## Schroedc

Worked on using up some of my odds and ends and made a bunch of bookmarks. Then took the older kids to see Deadpool at the theater.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Yesterday I spent quite a bit of time opening up lots and lots of little zip lock bags  Then glued up almost 200 blanks for an order. I'll get them all milled to length today and start turning. The only kink is they don't want delivery until late March so it'll be a bit before I get paid.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ripjack13

Wowzerz man......are they going to be laser engraved also?


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> I cleaned and organized my turning corner last night - one handed. Found out this morning that, while I didn't break anything, I did partially tear either a ligament or a muscle in my left shoulder. Healing time of at least 4 to 6 weeks. Really light duty the first part of that. But, doctor did clear me to do some small projects in the shop when I start feeling up to it - said the movement and work will be good for helping my shoulder heal. Thankful it'll only be another week or two out of the shop!



Welcome to the rotator cuff club....
I have the same thing cept chipped pieces parts floating around. Also I just found out there's a couple of pinched nerves in my neck from the last surgery....oh...yay.

Don't over exert it. If it hurts, stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Almost finished a couple of Model Ts.

Still need some ¾" dowel for headlights.





There's also the question of color.

And yes, it's a crappy picture. The workmanship also leaves a bit to be desired. These were done so I could see how difficult they are to make and whether or not it's worth making them for the craft fair. Learned a lot by doing them, little tricks to make it easier in the future.

I did the truck second and I used an air nailer with some small brads from the bottom to help hold the pieces in place. I used it for the axle holders as well. Luckily I figured out before the glue dried that having small brads through the middle of the hole the axle goes through might make future assembly a bit more difficult than it ought to be.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> ....
> 
> There's also the question of color.



_Any color you want, as long as it's . . . . . _

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

I also made a jig for the tires. They're made with two hole saws, one for the rim and one to cut them out. Obviously the outside of the tire is a mess when you do that, so I put a runner on a piece of plywood and inserted a dowel the right distance from the sander. Now I can throw a tire on the dowel, slide the jig over in front of the 12" sander, and spin them round. Kind of like cutting circles on a table saw.

They all end up the same size, round, and smooth. Works very well.


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> I also made a jig for the tires. They're made with two hole saws, one for the rim and one to cut them out. Obviously the outside of the tire is a mess when you do that, so I put a runner on a piece of plywood and inserted a dowel the right distance from the sander. Now I can throw a tire on the dowel, slide the jig over in front of the 12" sander, and spin them round. Kind of like cutting circles on a table saw.
> 
> They all end up the same size, round, and smooth. Works very well.


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks

Schroedc said:


> Yesterday I spent quite a bit of time opening up lots and lots of little zip lock bags  Then glued up almost 200 blanks for an order. I'll get them all milled to length today and start turning. The only kink is they don't want delivery until late March so it'll be a bit before I get paid.
> 
> View attachment 97957 View attachment 97958


Those are "pen" blanks correct? I don't turn wood, but was just wondering if I was thinking rightly.


----------



## Schroedc

MarksCaribbeanWoodworks said:


> Those are "pen" blanks correct? I don't turn wood, but was just wondering if I was thinking rightly.



Yes, those are pen blanks for Sierra or Mesa type pens. I've got a customer that orders a few times a year, several hundred at a time.


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Wowzerz man......are they going to be laser engraved also?



Yep. The nice thing is the artwork hasn't changes at all in the last couple years. I've got a jig and art file set up to engrave 10 at a time. The only thing I have to remember to do is dial my settings back in since I just replaced the laser tube and the new one is hotter than the old one. Don't want to just light them on fire....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks

Schroedc said:


> Yes, those are pen blanks for Sierra or Mesa type pens. I've got a customer that orders a few times a year, several hundred at a time.


Great thanks and the sizes are the standard sizes from the site which I think is 1" x 1" x 6"? 

One thing I wasn't sure of from the standard sizes was hole in the blank - that is something that you do and is not something you want a person with blanks to drill correct? 

I asking because I want to cut up some blanks to offer, but wasn't sure about the hole?


----------



## Schroedc

MarksCaribbeanWoodworks said:


> Great thanks and the sizes are the standard sizes from the site which I think is 1" x 1" x 6"?
> 
> One thing I wasn't sure of from the standard sizes was hole in the blank - that is something that you do and is not something you want a person with blanks to drill correct?
> 
> I asking because I want to cut up some blanks to offer, but wasn't sure about the hole?



Hole varies from kit to kit, some are 7mm, some 8mm, some 3/8, some 27/64, it goes on and on. I wouldn't pre drill the blanks, leave that to the pen maker. A "Standard" pen blank is 3/4 square by 5 1/2 to 6 long, I personally cut a lot of my stuff at 7/8 but then I turn a lot of larger pens. When it comes to making blanks, don't throw the 2 3/4 to 4 inch pieces. even those are popular for single tube pens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

MarksCaribbeanWoodworks said:


> Great thanks and the sizes are the standard sizes from the site which I think is 1" x 1" x 6"?
> 
> One thing I wasn't sure of from the standard sizes was hole in the blank - that is something that you do and is not something you want a person with blanks to drill correct?
> 
> I asking because I want to cut up some blanks to offer, but wasn't sure about the hole?



Check out this thread- List the most common blank sizes for a lot of things-

http://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.14837/

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


>















And I'll be adding another pin for the steering wheels which are only an inch in diameter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

Moma B gots new front wheel bearings and brakes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Moma B gots new front wheel bearings and brakes.
> 
> View attachment 98002



Safety always a good thing!


----------



## gman2431

Colin if you stop now you will still have made more than I could ever in a lifetime. You're a machine man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Here is today's output, got all my blanks squared up and started turning. Only got 61 turned/sanded/finished since I had to switch to a job for some trophy bases due by the end of the week. Hope to get most of the rest turned tomorrow so I can start on engraving. Assembly and boxing will probably take a couple days unless I bring my kids down to help.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Cylinder work, today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finished a door that I have been working on to close off the basement stairs and shop from the rest of the house. There used to be a pocket door hear but it was long gone before I bought the house. So the opening was not a standard size. I bought a door slightly larger than the opening and then took it apart and cut it down to make it fit (I do that a lot in this house)
3 coats of satin water base poly and I'm calling this done, except for filling the nail holes.

Roughed in and hung, plastic still on the glass, it's not frosted. Shur made putting the finish on easy.




All trimmed out, knob on, plastic taken off the glass, a nice addition to my home. This will keep the cats out of the metal shop when I get it up and running, kitty paws and sharp metal shards are not a good combination.



Now that this door is done I can get back to finishing up the shop, I have 2 brand new lathes and one is still in the box that I haven't even plugged in and tried out yet.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Fish? Where are they?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Fish? Where are they?


Stupid auto correct on my phone, lol, edited.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Aha...I was actually looking for something like the stick on fish or something...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today was laser death ray day in the shop. Engraved approx. 225 items and started assembly. Hoping to have done and boxed by the end of the day tomorrow so I can deliver Friday morning and get paid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Colin, you are the man, a machine!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> so I can deliver Friday morning and get paid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

So today I spent the morning boxing up the pens and letter openers for my customer and delivered them, Of course the lady that signs checks was in Florida so it'll be Wednesday before I get paid. Probably a good thing, Stopped at a local recycled building materials place and picked up a few boards. Couldn't believe how heavy they were so I had to weigh them, (4) 6 foot long by 5 3/4 wide by about an inch thick (Probably decking or something as the edges were grooved for a spline of some sort) were about 60 pounds. Used @phinds reference library over on his site and have narrowed them down to either Cumaru or Ipe. Colorwise I'm leaning to Cumaru as they are more on the reddish side. At only 6.00 each I figured I couldn't go wrong. Maybe I'll go back and buy the rest on Wednesday if it's still there.

Hey, Buying wood counts as shop accomplishment right?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

"Hey, Buying wood counts as shop accomplishment right?"

It does in my book!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

SO apparently I was mistaken, I actually do get some shop time. My son works at a restaurant across the street from my shop and while waiting for him to finish up I decided to get some stuff prepped for a day of turning tomorrow. Last time I was in the cities I picked up a bunch of decent kits that woodcraft was discontinuing at a steep discount (The manager likes me and I usually offer to take everything in whatever category if they do a good deal which makes it easy for him to clear out clearance)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Colin, I had thought "Ipe", it comes in 8-10 shades of color. Your guess may be correct. A good end grain sanding and a clean photo may help. Either way, its how you use it....


----------



## Schroedc

Mr. Peet said:


> Colin, I had thought "Ipe", it comes in 8-10 shades of color. Your guess may be correct. A good end grain sanding and a clean photo may help. Either way, its how you use it....



I sanded the end grain to 1000, Just can't get a good photo for someone else to look at since it's such a dark wood and I'm not well set up for those kinds of photos but I used my loupe and I'm confident it's one or the other. Especially since it was decking and from what I understand those two are common for decking and flooring. Thought about using it for some boxes but it's so heavy my customer would get a hernia 

It'll probably end up as seats for some benches in the near future


----------



## Mr. Peet

I here you Colin, I don't have a camera any more and my wife's, well much to be desired. Sometimes you can hold your eye loupe right up to the camera lens and take the picture through it. I have a 3" diameter magnifying glass I try it with. Often it reduces glare, but does not always work..."Masseranduba" / "Bulletwood" is the only other flooring that comes to mind as a possibility. What color was the sanding sawdust? If it was green to yellow, it is "Ipe", other color, another wood.


----------



## Blueglass

Made these brackets for a live edge shelf that has been on my mind over the last few days. Mahogany out of the Keys. Every once in awhile a still dosomething that is not a drum. My joinery could be a little better... next time!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pretty cool Les!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I made three pens and a video. But not that kind of video

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> So today I spent the morning boxing up the pens and letter openers for my customer and delivered them, Of course the lady that signs checks was in Florida so it'll be Wednesday before I get paid. Probably a good thing, Stopped at a local recycled building materials place and picked up a few boards. Couldn't believe how heavy they were so I had to weigh them, (4) 6 foot long by 5 3/4 wide by about an inch thick (Probably decking or something as the edges were grooved for a spline of some sort) were about 60 pounds. Used @phinds reference library over on his site and have narrowed them down to either Cumaru or Ipe. Colorwise I'm leaning to Cumaru as they are more on the reddish side. At only 6.00 each I figured I couldn't go wrong. Maybe I'll go back and buy the rest on Wednesday if it's still there.
> 
> Hey, Buying wood counts as shop accomplishment right?
> 
> 
> View attachment 98684



From everything I've heard, you should just use that Ipe for bench seats. It's extremely hard on tools and not that pretty for much else. Just my .02. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I made three pens and a video. But not that kind of video



Woodporn.......yes you did.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The bots will have fun with that one, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Managed to get about 45 minutes of much needed shop therapy last night! Turned 7 Cigars and 3 Caballeros. No sanding, finishing, or polishing yet - no idea when I'll get back into the shop to do that - but I got into the shop for a little bit last night. Helped calm the nerves to just make shavings!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I started with 5 big boards, turned them into about 230 little boards with grooves in them. Got 100 of them sanded and branded for delivery tomorrow. The rest will go on a shelf until the customer orders the next 100.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

What are those for Colin?


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> What are those for Colin?




They are called soap savers. You set your soap on it and the water drains away so your soap stays firm and dry when not in use. I make them for a local soap maker.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> They are called soap savers. You set your soap on it and the water drains away so your soap stays firm and dry when not in use. I make them for a local soap maker.


I still use the one I got from you, it is in my shower and it really does keep the soap from getting soft!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from work and got some electrical work done in the shop. I got the 220 line for the new wood lathe pulled and tied in to the breaker panel. I need to get a plastic surface mount box and a couple other things and then I'll be able to fire up the new laguna lathe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished up the 220 line to the lathe today, here's some pics.
Surface mount plastic conduit and box.





1 220 20 amp plug which will be good for 15 amp.



12 gage wire which will handle 20 amp no problem and I'm only running a 15 amp double pole 220 breaker. Just be sure to recode the white wire as black or hot. I did this at the panel too!




Taped it just to make sure it will be known as hot.


 a little hard to see but tested good for 220.



I marked the cover plate 220 as well. Look, the lathe is alive!!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

So since I was in electrical mode I pulled the wire for the 220 to the psi dust cyclone too.


 
And what the heck, how about one more 220 outlet for the jointer too.


 
And the last bit of wiring for a while was some 110 outlets because you can't have to many of those.


 
Everything is tested and everything works!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Chris Geeo

Other than trying a new approach in the dye process. I found a nice little outgrowth on a decent sized white oak that fell a couple years back on the adjacent property. Drug out the chain saw seperated said outgrowth and sliced it into 2" thick slabs. Fairly nice Spalting on some of the pieces. now to sit on the shelf until it dries out

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

I baught my 1st chuck for the lathe , did the finial sanding of 20 pot calls and turned the 1st Snakewood call after a day in the spraybooth.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I took a 4 foot x 7 foot bakery table and made two 4 foot x 30 inch tables for the local grocery store. These were quick and dirty with a saw and a screw gun. I forgot how much I really don't care for red oak. It has its place but I just don't care for it. 2 coats of amber shellac on the new wood to match the original finish. I'll rub them out with a little wax in the morning to brighten up the old parts and hopefully they'll pick them up tomorrow morning. I need my shop space back

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I took a 4 foot x 7 foot bakery table and made two 4 foot x 30 inch tables for the local grocery store. These were quick and dirty with a saw and a screw gun. I forgot how much I really don't care for red oak. It has its place but I just don't care for it. 2 coats of amber shellac on the new wood to match the original finish. I'll rub them out with a little wax in the morning to brighten up the old parts and hopefully they'll pick them up tomorrow morning. I need my shop space back
> 
> View attachment 99957



I feel your pain Colin. I've been working on a countertop since October that is 3' wide, 8' long and 2" thick (done in 2 pieces ). Got it out of the shop this past weekend, nice to have the space back! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks

This is not so much what I did the shop today and more like what got in the shop today. A friend came by to give this "old thing" he had laying around in storage. I knew what it was but asked where he got it and he said that his father picked it up in New York before the war - WW II ! So I commenced to telling that it was a banjo barometer gauge circa 1890 - 1910 and that it was a fine specimen with the inlaid marquetry and inlaid stringing. Particularly nice is the inlaid "conch" shell. I did not find a makers mark but it still maybe there behind the brass hanging hook. The barometer is missing and a piece of round wood was added sometime later probably to fit a clock of a deeper depth than original barometer. The main piece is solid mahogany and I am guessing the inlay is probably ebony and English ash but I won't know until I get a closer look. 

I always called these a widows gauge because they were often placed on the wall and the bottom of the stairs leading to the widows walk. The widows walk is the square room on the highest point of a New England ship captains home. The captains wife could look at this gauge and tell if the weather was favorable for ships to port. If so she would go up to the widows walk and keep a look out for her husbands ship. 

In the day these were very specialized scientific instruments. It was like having the weather channel in 1890. 

So now I gonna find a barometer from the time and try to restore this weather wizard. Should be fun

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC

Got some of my wood stock sorted to go transfer to my storage/temporary shop. Didn't realize I'd accumulated so much, and this isn't all of it. Not sure how I'll ever use it all, but bet I'm not done buying and trading!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Schroedc

I made a door and selected blanks for the next 150 items I'm going to turn. And cleaned the shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

SENC said:


> Got some of my wood stock sorted to go transfer to my storage/temporary shop. Didn't realize I'd accumulated so much, and this isn't all of it. Not sure how I'll ever use it all, but bet I'm not done buying and trading!
> 
> View attachment 100826



If you run out of storage space in the storage/temporary shop, I've got plenty of shelf space available. I'll even trade you a pen or two for half of it. 

In all seriousness, I see a lot of VERY nice stuff there. Superb stash, Henry. I've been slowly building up my stash and hope someday that it's even half of what yours is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I turned a handful of pens today, including a few of the real bullet pens I received from @Final Strut in the auction. Pics to hopefully come of at least some of them sometime this week...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Finish bending and then applied black oxide coating to some hook tools I plan to post soon. Made up three very nice curly and some birdseye maple handles too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk

If you want to talk about customers who bring you a antique radio cabinet, tells you how to restore it, picks it up and loves the work then a week later returns its because it was not perfect because he wanted all the broken veneer chips put back and used, then decided it should be done the way I sugested and thought it would be free. He wanted to take it without paying and call the police, police toldhim he needed to pay. 
Then took my son to buy him a pickup because some drunk illegals ran into his car and totaled it last week.
that took the rest of the day. The blessing on the an extra truck for the shop.
Tomorrow will be my shop weekend day.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## DaveHawk

Schroedc said:


> I made a door and selected blanks for the next 150 items I'm going to turn. And cleaned the shop.


I wanted to clean my shop today,

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

I wasn't as productive as I'd hoped but I did get 17 pill holders and 7 razors turned, polished, and assembled today. Time to head home and see if my kids did the chores they were supposed to do or if I need to raise a stink. Tomorrow hopefully will be more productive.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## DaveHawk

Nice loking handles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk

, Today i was able to clean the lathe area. Lil brother came into pick up 5 pot calls , 4 strikers and 6 scratch calls to sell up near the Pa line Gettysburg area. Then my weekend chinese buddy who like to make wooden toys spent the day cutting and sanding while I made cartridges for my mussel loader shotgun.
After that Wess Chinese friend, handed me 3 meat cleavers to sharpen on the Tormac. Finished the 1st on and it was like a rasorblade. Explained the left hand cleaver vs a righthand cleaver. His were right hand, and finished the 2nd , a bit larger, I turned to answer a question lower the cleaver as I turned and felt it graze my jeans. I said that was close. Showed him the slit about 2" long and finished polishing the blade. About the 3rd pass with the small cleaver i felt a drip run down off my knee. Told Wess I know I didn't piss myself and dropped my jeans and sure enough 2" cut. Wess went to the 1st Aid kit , I slapped a bandaid on and finished the small cleaver. I sure like sharp tools. Didn't even feel it. Said to Wess, you tell your wife to be careful, id feel real bad if she herts herself

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DaveHawk

just about finished up a 200 year old church bench, its been striped sanded and repairs have been made, today I added a wood sealer of BLO Gum Turps, Japan Dryer Damar Varnish

Plus finish off the monster rocker.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I made a few pens, worked my 2nd job for a couple hours and then picked up the final payment on that 1/2 wall project last week and the deposit check for a construction job for this coming weekend in the same spot. I guess they liked my work...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Cute statement by a 7 year old girl. When the rocker was primer white she walked through into the shop and her eyes lit up: "you have Santa Claus chair" lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Got into the shop bright and early today since I'm now heading out for a few things with my kids this afternoon. I did get 75 pens worth of blanks drilled, tubed, squared, and got started on making sure I have everything dialed in to rock and roll tomorrow turning the rest of them out. It's been a while since I did this style so I had to remember my spacing and eyeball measurements for the tenon for the accent band and get the muscle memory back. This is one I'm pretty good at since a thousand of these in 9 weeks was how I got to start my own business full time...

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I guess they liked my work...



Cool pens. I like your work too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today I finished turning the last of the Euro's I'm working on for inventory (There are 5 more but the purpleheart ones are sitting in the window turning purple before I apply the finish). And @Graybeard dropped by the shop for a little while and dropped off some presents and took me to lunch. Tomorrow I'm off to a concert in Minneapolis at Orchestra Hall and then Monday I get to build more walls.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Tomorrow I'm off to a concert in Minneapolis at Orchestra Hall



Is it the symphony or someone else? Details man details.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Is it the symphony or someone else? Details man details.



It's the Minnesota Orchestra doing a bunch of stuff from musicals. My kid's band group is going up there and they had a few extra tickets and asked if I wanted to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

That will be fun.


----------



## Lou Currier

Cut up an antler and made some center bands.


----------



## Blueglass

A lot, and still going. On and off all day. Glued up a Blue Mahoe shell, which I'm very happy about since the last one self destructed. THe kiln treatment should help. Cut stripes for a Red Mahoe and a Buttonwood shell and am now gluing them on. Every 15 minutes for the rest of the night I guess. Oh yeah and cut up a bunch of pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Graybeard

Had a great visit as always with Colin. Looking forward to a get together later this spring/summer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415

Not in shop .. Right outside walkin door ... My newest yard art ... Yes the water faucets work ...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Damn that's cool. I love stuff like that and I'm a sucker for bright colors. Love the color combo.


----------



## woodman6415

Thank @Kevin ... Bought it on FB ... Wire brushed it ... The terquiose is the color scheme of other items in yard and house ... Mixed and poured the cement ... Then hooked up the water ... The things retired people do to keep from getting bored ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Today I finished up re-handling one of my favorite turning tools. The handle that Sorby put on this was too short and too small in diameter for me to comfortable hold and control the tool as well as I'd like to. So, it got a new handle turned the other day. @Mike1950 Curly Bigleaf Maple for the handle. 3/4" spindle gouge. Original handle for comparison.



 

Then a group shot of my self-handled tools, since I'm sure I've told @woodtickgreg several times that I'd get pictures of my Tick Tools with my handles. The 1/2" rougher handle was one of my first completed turnings once I had a lathe of my own. It's a lamination of hard maple and a thin of cherry. The 3/8" finisher is @Mike1950 Quilted Bigleaf Maple with a little bit of burl spots.



 

I have several other Sorby tools that are likely to eventually get new handles as time goes on - handles that are better suited for holding with my big paws.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Way to go Matt, I like longer handles on my tools too! Nice to see my tools all handled up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Way to go Matt, I like longer handles on my tools too! Nice to see my tools all handled up.



The handles I've got on my two Tick Tools are perfect for me and how I use them. In fact, if I had to rehandle them, especially the rougher, I'd have to learn how to use the tools all over again! I've used that rougher so much it's all muscle memory. I do the vast majority of my turning with it and it's my favorite turning tool.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Made up a few "Dixie Deluxe Toothpick Holders". Turned a few scraps of Southern Live Oak for the job, seemed an appropriate choice. Was the usual PITA with this stuff, spent about as much time gluing it back together as I did turning it. Flip side photos so you can all the glued up cracks.

Center one was first, wasn't sure what kinda lines I wanted on them, fat didn't work for me, but I'm sure someone will think it's cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

Holy crap Matt those tools are beautiful! 

I handled the two small tools I bought from Tim recently but I don't dare show them now!!! heck I didn't even sand them just some rude and crude handles. Lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

I did nothing in the shop this weekend. Too busy trying to get the basement ready so we can sell and move. However, I did get 3 doors installed and painted, finished up the electrical work (bunch of switches and outlets), got the shelf and rod installed in the new closet, put up the shelves in the new built in bookcase, painted a crap load of baseboard pieces.

I think that's all. It is looking good, hopefully all this work will pay off in the end. We should at least break even given what it looked like before.

I'm hoping I already have enough stuff for the show next month because as soon as the house is done a lot of the shop tools will go into storage so the garage looks more like an actual garage. Should be able to finish off some more of the Model A vehicles that I've posted.

And have I mentioned that I hate to paint? Airless sprayer downstairs, HVLP outside for the doors and baseboard. Still have to do 1 more door and the door casings but it'll have to stop raining first.


----------



## Schroedc

So far today I've built a wall. And I got somebody else to pay for it

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Finished up the wood parts for what I recall to be an AK of some sort for my son-in-law.

The color was his choice.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> Finished up the wood parts for what I recall to be an AK of some sort for my son-in-law.
> 
> The color was his choice.
> 
> View attachment 101755
> 
> View attachment 101756



Funky. I do thinks it's a huge improvement on the orange stocks they usually came with. Want to make me a stock? I've got some slams of spectraply or a similar brand in the corner of the shop.  Seriously though, eventually I plan to restock my Thompson Contender carbine when I feel comfortable trying a stock.


----------



## Schroedc

Today I finally got around to finishing assemboy on 75 Euros for inventory and then started making donuts. I've got about 50 more to turn and then the fine work starts.


----------



## Blueglass

Burned up my chainsaw, OH well it was a Craftsman I got for $20 at a yardsale. I guess technically it was just a little outside the shop. There is a pawn shop on the way to my wife's shop that has had a Stihl sitting out for months. Looks like I may have to price check it Monday.


----------



## Sprung

Spent a good deal of time out in the garage shop today - hadn't really spent time out there since New Year's Day when I put my jointer together... Needless to say, it was a mess out there. Spent the day cleaning, organizing, finding homes for things that didn't really have homes. It's shaping up nicely out there. Hope to get that done this week and start getting machines dialed back in. Really hoping to be making actual sawdust out there by the end of the month!

I also looked several times at the large Buckthorn logs I dragged home yesterday, wondering how I'm going to break them down into two or three shorter lengths each so I can process them on my bandsaw - seeing as I don't own a chainsaw. About 10"+ diameter, which is quite big for Buckthorn. Was cut down in the city park. One is over 3' long, the other over 4' long. Right now they sit on the gravel part of our driveway, right behind my vehicle, right where I dropped them when I dragged them out of said vehicle. I couldn't say no to that orange color in the heartwood, especially since my wife was intrigued too... It matches some smaller pieces of Buckthorn I've got in my shop that I haven't processed yet and has a nice, vibrant color to it.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Spent a good deal of time out in the garage shop today - hadn't really spent time out there since New Year's Day when I put my jointer together... Needless to say, it was a mess out there. Spent the day cleaning, organizing, finding homes for things that didn't really have homes. It's shaping up nicely out there. Hope to get that done this week and start getting machines dialed back in. Really hoping to be making actual sawdust out there by the end of the month!
> 
> I also looked several times at the large Buckthorn logs I dragged home yesterday, wondering how I'm going to break them down into two or three shorter lengths each so I can process them on my bandsaw - seeing as I don't own a chainsaw. About 10"+ diameter, which is quite big for Buckthorn. Was cut down in the city park. One is over 3' long, the other over 4' long. Right now they sit on the gravel part of our driveway, right behind my vehicle, right where I dropped them when I dragged them out of said vehicle. I couldn't say no to that orange color in the heartwood, especially since my wife was intrigued too... It matches some smaller pieces of Buckthorn I've got in my shop that I haven't processed yet and has a nice, vibrant color to it.



You need to leave them whole and come visit me. We'll put them on the sawmill and cut them up for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> You need to leave them whole and come visit me. We'll put them on the sawmill and cut them up for you.



I'm a bachelor from about May 12-18 and was already planning to see about heading your way about a drill press and some other stuff (hopefully some cherry burl and a spindle sander too) during that time. If these are still in current form them, which I suspect they will be, I'll definitely bring them your way for an encounter with the mill. I've been in the presence of mills, but have yet to see one in action - and I've been itching to. (I might end up spending most of my long weekend as a bachelor on the road! Was thinking about a trip to SD too.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

With the nice weather I hauled enough wood for this winter outta the woods w/o I can split it. I can't stand the skeeters out there and needed to get it in the yard... 

Then through some stuff in oil for and hour or two. Got em soaking in the warm sun now along with some other items. Been a beautiful weekend here!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was all chores outside the shop since we where in the 70's today. Drained the fuel out of the snowblower and put it away, tuned up the lawn mower and sharpened the blade, got all the other lawn equipment out and running as well. Mowed the lawn for the first time and sucked up the winter leaves that always blow in. Pulled 3 more bushes out and hauled the debris to my work to beat the other guys to the dumpsterWorked on a lady's lawn mower from work "rent a husband" i will work for chocolate chip cookies, lol. Washed my truck! Hung a new vinyl shade in the bathroom window. Did my laundry and made dinner, I'm done, parked on the couch now. But a good productive day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Today was all chores outside the shop since we where in the 70's today. Drained the fuel out of the snowblower and put it away, tuned up the lawn mower and sharpened the blade, got all the other lawn equipment out and running as well. Mowed the lawn for the first time and sucked up the winter leaves that always blow in. Pulled 3 more bushes out and hauled the debris to my work to beat the other guys to the dumpsterWorked on a lady's lawn mower from work "rent a husband" i will work for chocolate chip cookies, lol. Washed my truck! Hung a new vinyl shade in the bathroom window. Did my laundry and made dinner, I'm done, parked on the couch now. But a good productive day!



With my wife it ends up being the husband loaner program. I can't tell you how many times my wife tells her friends "Sure, He'll do that for you"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass

Schroedc said:


> With my wife it ends up being the husband loaner program. I can't tell you how many times my wife tells her friends "Sure, He'll do that for you"


I have told my wife that she needs to talk to me before volunteering me, I will agree to do things most of the time anyway. She is still not perfect but it has gotten much better.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Son wanted to go outside to play in the garage and driveway this afternoon, so I used it as a chance to try and get a little bit more done in the shop. Didn't get anything more organized, but I did manage to slam two fingers in a window, stub a toe (and remove skin and shed blood - I was wearing sandals), and unknowingly scrape my arm - which I found out about when the blood was running down my arm. Yup, called it quits after all that happened in about 30 minutes time! Real glad nothing I was trying to do involved power tools!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Son wanted to go outside to play in the garage and driveway this afternoon, so I used it as a chance to try and get a little bit more done in the shop. Didn't get anything more organized, but I did manage to slam two fingers in a window, stub a toe (and remove skin and shed blood - I was wearing sandals), and unknowingly scrape my arm - which I found out about when the blood was running down my arm. Yup, called it quits after all that happened in about 30 minutes time! Real glad nothing I was trying to do involved power tools!



Dang Matt, it's been so long you forgot how to behave in the Shop!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Dang Matt, it's been so long you forgot how to behave in the Shop!! Tony



It's been too long since I've made something that isn't round!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

Got 2 more drum shells glued up. Red Mahoe with Citrus stripes and one made from Buttonwood Crotch with Brownheart stripes. Any of you guys that like the partridge figure would like this wood. I knew the drum shell called for stripes and ended up fairly close to Woodcraft a couple weeks ago. I was thinking Wenge and had a piece picked out. I saw the bownheart on sale 8.50 for a 48" x 4" x 1" board it fir the bill pretty well so I went for it. I got home and did a little research and it is really stable stuff. Seems a little brittle but I like the stuff pretty well. I may want to use a bit more for stripes on a Camphor shell for a member here but after that I think I'll spread the rest around a bit here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> It's been too long since I've made something that isn't round!



Making round things isn't any safer, I took a fair amount of skin off my forearm getting it took close to my barracuda chuck today! !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Well yesterday I drove a hundred miles to pick up on-line auction goodies I bought Thursday. Bid on a Craftsman Limb Chipper; looked pretty decent on-line. Got up there and it looks even better yet. Few dings on the outside, but not in bad shape, looks like it was backed into lightly and pushed over in the shop. Inside... it hasn't had enough limbs run through it to rub or scratch the paint anywhere. Hasn't even been run enough to burn the finish off the muffler. Gas tank was dry as a bone, and doesn't smell bad, so hopefully it was empty when it got parked. Won it on a $200 bid, checked on price, and they now sell for about $800, so I got room to fix a little! Figure it'll be great for grinding up mulch for the garden.

Got back and ran to town for more garden goodies! And, a belt for my lathe. Had ducked inside to get out of a little shower Friday, and was trying to finish a piece I had turned on the lathe. Turned her all the way down to SLOOOOW sanding and finishing, and that was NOT good. I'm assuming something is out of adjustment on the shifter on the lathe, as that drives the pulley closed too far, runs the belt beyond the limits of the variable speed drive, over expanding it and running the belt way down there in the tips of all them pointy little ends on the bottom of the drive pulley. Belt lasted about 45 seconds, pretty much shredded it; wasn't but a couple months old. Oh well... At least it's only $7!!

Went by Tractor Supply and picked up $300 worth of fencing goodies, and Lowes and picked up motion lights and cords to make a critter chasing motion light, to run the deer off. Hoping the fence will keep the rabbits and armadillo out of the garden. By the time I got home, I was shot for the day.

Today - I spent building fence around the garden so the mother-in-law will quit worrying about the critters eating the garden up! Honestly, I don't think they've eaten anything in it, I'm thinking most of the problems therein are mole cricket related. Too many lush green goodies in the woods right now for deer to bother it, and really haven't seen any signs of the rabbit eating anything, although he has crossed the garden a few times. The Armadillo dug a few goodies up, but I think he was after the mole crickets. So essentially it is all going up to give my 80 year old mother-in-law peace of mind!

Oh well... Got all my posts up, gate set, and wire up on one side. Need a dozen 5ft. Tee posts to stiffen it up better. Trying to figure out how to attach the ends, (_at least one end, preferably both_), while making them easy to take down so I can drive through with the tractor to break it for planting. Bought a new front tine tiller, but that 6 footer on the back of the John Deere sure is faster and easier to turn dirt with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

One down, 64 to go... Actually, it's not that bad, all the rings are turned and finished, just need to turn the balls on the end of all the pins and polish and they're done. Now just figuring out how to pad the jaws of the chuck so I don't have to sand out clamping marks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> One down, 64 to go... Actually, it's not that bad, all the rings are turned and finished, just need to turn the balls on the end of all the pins and polish and they're done. Now just figuring out how to pad the jaws of the chuck so I don't have to sand out clamping marks.
> 
> View attachment 102462



Colin, have you thought about using Plasti-dip, that stuff for putting handles on tools?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Colin, have you thought about using Plasti-dip, that stuff for putting handles on tools?



Hmmm.... that's not a bad idea. The only drawback would be it'd limit the smallest size I could close them to. I'm using a piece of plastic tubing just large enough to slide over but it clamps down fine with no marks (Had some laying around and thought I'd try it and what do you know, it works...)

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

@Schroedc - Colin, what do you think? These worth bringing over in next month sometime to put on your mill when I head your way? Or am I better off finding a chainsaw to borrow and cut them into chunks and process them on my bandsaw? I had forgotten about the big inclusion that went much of the length of the longer log when I previously posted. (Our apple tree was trimmed today - if I'd have been home when it was trimmed or knew he was coming today, I'd have maybe asked the trimmer to cut them up for me with his saw.)


----------



## Sprung

Carried these into the shop tonight. Our very old apple tree was trimmed today. The gentleman who did the trimming left the pieces large/easy enough to burn in our fire pit. I've talked to some old timers and it's believed this tree is possibly 75+ years old. It's likely to end up completely coming down in the next year or two, but for now it's still producing - even though one half of its Y shape got trimmed off today.

Will be processing these tomorrow! This must've been barely hanging on for a while - last year it produced fruit, this year it was dead - and it's already quite spalted and a fair amount of punkiness to it. I'll end up stabilizing some of this once it's dry and I'm set up to stabilize.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass

Attempted a post for a tube lug but need a steady rest. It has been ordered. Someone sniped my ebay snipe.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## DaveHawk

I didn't, I made a trip up to Ft. Frederick with a friend. Meet another friend who gave me the Dogwood log. Walk around and talked to old friends who I use to camp with in F&I , 
http://www.friendsoffortfrederick.info/market_fair.htm


----------



## Schroedc

Trying something new for me..... I like the way it looks, I think I've got a basic design figured out and spacing. I'll get it polished and assembled tomorrow and I'll have a friend that is very active with the NWTF try it out and tell me what he thinks.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

I finished 2 handles for my lathe chisels today. One is Mesquite and Bois D'arc, the other is Walnut and Maple. The Walnut one is thinner than I had wanted, got carried away turning I guess! Have a few more coats of shellac to apply to the Walnut one.



 

Also finished up a full size cutting board. I haven't given up on Flatwork @Mike1950 ! 




C&C welcome on both. Thanks for looking guys! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DaveHawk

Got a mahogany front door in last week, the guys finished stripping and sanding it. It came to me to stain. I used a gel stain , brown mahogany, added a cap of dark green and dark blue to get a warm brown. Tomorrow I'll glaze coat it with a little dark walnut and a youch of dark blue , just a piss coat or 2 to even the look and remove the red thats left. Its really very even toned, the outside lighting is trowing if off right now. It was stained early morning and 4 hrs lated rubbed out with paint thinner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I finished the drive to Denver acc picked up this



 

Now to eat and start the drive home. Also stopped for a short visit with @kweinert

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Awesome, Colin!

So, what of the Oneway that's already in your shop? Replacing it or adding a second? Or?


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Awesome, Colin!
> 
> So, what of the Oneway that's already in your shop? Replacing it or adding a second? Or?



That one isn't actually mine. A buddy was going through a divorce abd needed storage space for his machines. I can use them all I want but when he has shop space again they go back. Looks like I only have six months or so left to spend with Alice (that's her name...) And when this one came up it was too good to pass up. I'll store it until Alice leaves the shop and then move Agnes in. I can handle the slightly shorter swing since I do very little over 20 inches plus can always turn off the back side.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> View attachment 102635 View attachment 102636 I finished 2 handles for my lathe chisels today. One is Mesquite and Bois D'arc, the other is Walnut and Maple. The Walnut one is thinner than I had wanted, got carried away turning I guess! Have a few more coats of shellac to apply to the Walnut one. Also finished up a full size cutting board. I haven't given up on Flatwork @Mike1950 ! C&C welcome on both. Thanks for looking guys! Tony



I like all those @Tony LOL when I first looked at this post I thought, that's the tallest pair of Pepper/Salt Mills I've ever seen! And from a flat worker! Then I read your description and now I'm not impressed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Toned the mahogany door and adding oul finish 1st coat.
This is going to be beautiful.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

I've got Eduardo in here do the rush work to B Green


----------



## DaveHawk

Tony is finishing up the prep work on this curio cabinet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

DaveHawk said:


> Tony is finishing up the prep work on this curio cabinet
> 
> View attachment 102814



Dang, he don't look like neither one of us!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaveHawk

Tony said:


> Dang, he don't look like neither one of us!!!!!!


Tony has been with me about 3 years now. Excellent woodworker cabinet maker, old school tradition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk

Here's the door with 4 coats of oil. Starting to look nice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've been tense lately so I started doing pot.

Actually, My first call went over well and I don't know if its because it's pretty or they pity me or that they genuinely like it but I've had some orders come in so I'm working up a dozen. I turned these yesterday, a few more today, get the strikers made and start sanding and finishing.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I've been tense lately so I started doing pot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 103298



Pretty funny Colin! They look good to me, although I don't know anything about making calls. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

What @Tony , you don't know how to use a phone? Poor guy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Nice assortment of stock! Not sure which one looks sweeter top-left, bottom-center, or bottom-right. Can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Nice assortment of stock! Not sure which one looks sweeter top-left, bottom-center, or bottom-right. Can't wait to see them finished!



Top left is some funky walnut crotch, the bottom center is burl form a 200+ year old maple tree, and the other one is Tap Hole maple form trees tapped for sap. For the calls, each one gets a striker handle made form a slice of the same chunk of wood.


----------



## Schroedc

Ok, It's after 11, Time to go home, I was hoping to start applying finish tonight but I ended up helping out at a track meet for 3 hours tonight. All I have left is to finish sanding the strikers and I'll start getting a shine on them.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

All sanded out and 3 coats of satin WOP on them. I'll buff them out tomorrow and assemble. I like to use the satin WOP since I'm going to be buffing them anyways. I ended up with a couple Amboyna blanks somehow (The blanks were really dark and waxed so I thought they were plain Jane Paduak until I drilled holes in them and at that point decided to finish them instead of whacking into pen blanks)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

another busy day in the shop Finished a Blond Mahogany desk, Sealed a very large Oak Table , finished the curio cabinet, finished a vintage Porch steering wheel , Tired and ready to hunt turkey tomorrow afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## DaveHawk

come on in a sit a spell. One of the most comfortable rockers I've ever sat it. I think I'll have to build one for myself now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

DaveHawk said:


> come on in a sit a spell. One of the most comfortable rockers I've ever sat it. I think I'll have to build one for myself now.
> 
> View attachment 103444



It seems kinda small.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass

I took a good bite out of my first post for a snare drum tube lug after work. My go I forgot how much I love the smell of machine oil! 
Ahhhhh!


----------



## Blueglass

Cut up a small bunch of boards and blanks to sell. I REALLY need a new chainsaw. If anybody thinks I'm being greedy let me know, I have a hard time figuring out how to price things.


----------



## Schroedc

I put an e brake cable in somebody's minivan and then went to my second job and fried fish for 5 hours. Today I started the day by moving a big cooler from one end of the restaurant to the other, sounds easy except I had to empty it and tip it on its side because doorways were an inch to short to tool it through. Now to eat and go make handle blanks for ice cream scoops and bottle openers.


----------



## Schroedc

So today was kinda helter skelter with a bunch of non shop stuff to do and blowing my shoulder up so I decided to try casting for the first time, Looks good so far, no cloudyness and no bubbles after 4 hours, the other mold is what happens when you have a couple ounces of resin left over, a cup full of drill shavings from detroit agate and a "let's see what the heck happens" attitude. Then my son and I headed over to a scout meeting, we're going to the Boundary Waters next month on a canoe trip and the scoutmaster found that if kids make their own paddles then they take care of them and don't mistreat them. We got all our pieces cut and glued up and tomorrow we'll go back over and work on shaping them and then epoxy coat them. He's doing a traditional one and I'm doing a bent shaft wide blade. They do them out of pine both treated and plain and they turn out amazing and if they aren't abused they last a good long while, he's got a few he made 10 years ago still in service

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Cool beans. I'd love to see that paint chip blank when you're done. I bet it'll look sweet. 
Nice job on the paddles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Almost done with the urn. I need to make a cap for it to fit the opening, and blend in with it.
I used cherry, purpleheart,koa, and finished with medium ca and blo....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today I just worked on making ugly knotty pine baseboard moldings for a customer. Finishing the last of them tomorrow, then to shampoo the rugs in the job site and that job is done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk

In the spray booth all day. My son delivered the desk , customer was very happy and then he delivered the big green rocking chair, it would not fit in the doors so it's a porch chair which it should be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

Got out for a few minutes and cut some blanks for pendants out of the curly maple. Going to try a few different colors this time and start using the Joyner jig. Right now just as a straight forward chuck. 

I have a habit of trying ninety eleven different things at once and not really sticking with one thing for a while. So for now I'm just going to work with maple and color on otherwise undecorated pendants. Then when I try some of the other capabilities of the Joyner jig I have some sort of a base to compare to. Besides, I kind of have it in my mind that the Joyner decorating would go better as a way to dress up some otherwise plain (or at least plainer) wood. 

I could be wrong about that though.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

rocky1 said:


> top-left, bottom-center, or bottom-right.



You can't win at tic tac toe with choices like that!


----------



## Kevin

_Colin I need a widget can you make me one?

No, I can make you 50 though. _

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> _Colin I need a widget can you make me one?
> 
> No, I can make you 50 though. _



Plus with the quantity price break, think of the savings, plus you'll be set for the projected widget shortage when it happens.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> _Colin I need a widget can you make me one?
> 
> No, I can make you 50 though. _



Seriously though, with a retail store, once I've done the setup and engineering to figure out how to make one, I might as well do a bunch of something to capitalize on the time savings. I guess if whatever it is doesn't sell I can always give as gifts, or donate to events when they want silent auction items. 6 of those calls are already gone so I can see another run of them in the near future.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

Yesterday my inlaws had a guy work on doors in their house. I got a call asking if he could use my tools... hell no! I was a little irritated someone would take a job without the tools.I went over and cut all the hinge mortises for him. Found out the guy has really been through the wringer. 6 month old, laid off... a story I know all too well from personal experience. He had sold off a lot of his tools. I told him not to do that he can't work without them. I saw his one chisel and it was horrible. I spent a good half hour grinding his chisel back into shape. When I handed it back he could both use it as a mirror and shave with it. It is up to him to keep it in shape from this point on. So now he can at least mortise hinges.

Reactions: +Karma 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## Schroedc

Blueglass said:


> Yesterday my inlaws had a guy work on doors in their house. I got a call asking if he could use my tools... hell no! I was a little irritated someone would take a job without the tools.I went over and cut all the hinge mortises for him. Found out the guy has really been through the wringer. 6 month old, laid off... a story I know all too well from personal experience. He had sold off a lot of his tools. I told him not to do that he can't work without them. I saw his one chisel and it was horrible. I spent a good half hour grinding his chisel back into shape. When I handed it back he could both use it as a mirror and shave with it. It is up to him to keep it in shape from this point on. So now he can at least mortise hinges.



I've been there before, Almost liquidated all my mechanics tools and then realized that I'd never replace them down the road for what I'd get out of them plus I wouldn't be able to fix anything. I'll get rid of materials, maybe a duplicate tool. but if you keep your tools hopefully you can find some way to feed the family. Or mothball them and go flip burgers to make ends meet for a while.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I've been there before, Almost liquidated all my mechanics tools and then realized that I'd never replace them down the road for what I'd get out of them plus I wouldn't be able to fix anything. I'll get rid of materials, maybe a duplicate tool. but if you keep your tools hopefully you can find some way to feed the family. Or mothball them and go flip burgers to make ends meet for a while.



Totally with you on this Colin. My dad was a mechanic and there were some mighty lean times when I was growing up, but he held onto his tools. The way I figure it, as long as you have tools you can probably find somebody that needs something fixed or built. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Blueglass said:


> Yesterday my inlaws had a guy work on doors in their house. I got a call asking if he could use my tools... hell no! I was a little irritated someone would take a job without the tools.I went over and cut all the hinge mortises for him. Found out the guy has really been through the wringer. 6 month old, laid off... a story I know all too well from personal experience. He had sold off a lot of his tools. I told him not to do that he can't work without them. I saw his one chisel and it was horrible. I spent a good half hour grinding his chisel back into shape. When I handed it back he could both use it as a mirror and shave with it. It is up to him to keep it in shape from this point on. So now he can at least mortise hinges.


Good man with a big heart. It's easy to help those who need it and you can see in their face they appreciate the help.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Last 2 days ive been in the spraybooth and tomorrow will finish up a full dinning room set. After everyone left at 4 I got back on the lathe and turned a zebra wood and maple spalt pot call. 
I need to get the numbers up. Seems I get 20 or so calls made and they get gone. I want to get a few hundred to have on hand for a turkey convention. Has anyone had a booth ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Mixed up some resin and my new mold I built today is currently sitting on my vibratory bubble removal table with 16 stamp blanks curing.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

So how did you attach your palm sander to effect the vibratory part?


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> So how did you attach your palm sander to effect the vibratory part?



I put a blade in it that's got a slight wobble in it that I'd never gotten around to throwing out, just lowered it below the table and let it run a while.


----------



## rocky1

I guess that would work. Read somewhere, don't recall if it was here or other places on the net, where someone had used his palm sander to vibrate the bubbles from the resin with reported good results. I would think a round or two of duct tape in the appropriate places, hanging it underneath the plank, would work really nice.


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> I guess that would work. Read somewhere, don't recall if it was here or other places on the net, where someone had used his palm sander to vibrate the bubbles from the resin with reported good results. I would think a round or two of duct tape in the appropriate places, hanging it underneath the plank, would work really nice.



I've seen it where someone cuts a 5 inch or so circle in a board as a pocket to keep the sander from walking away and attaches that to the board or table. Really the only reason I had the 2x6 sitting there was to cover the blade slot so it wouldn't throw dust up.


----------



## rocky1

Sometimes you just gotta do, what you gotta do! Long as it worked, that's what counts.


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Sometimes you just gotta do, what you gotta do! Long as it worked, that's what counts.



Yep, The router table at mid speed vibrates pretty good too but I had crap piled on it today.


----------



## kweinert

Got out yesterday afternoon and turned a couple of cherry burl pendants turned and finished. Also got 6 curly maple turned and the black dye on them.

I fastened a couple of maple blocks to the Joyner jig faceplates and used one of those with double stick tape for the turning. Putting a few lines into the block really does help with getting them centered. Don't recall who had it, but it was a good one that I'd like to think I would have had eventually. But there's no guarantee on that, for sure.

Tonight I'll do some sanding back on the maple and put the other colors on them. It'll be a busy weekend, getting ready for the sale next Saturday. Another of those 'break even' type of sales, I think - unless folks like the pendants, then it might go better. The only reason I signed up for this craft fair was the stepson wanted to bring along his duck calls and bottle stoppers and help out at the booth. I'm just hoping our weather pattern breaks and it's a non-rainy weekend for once. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I'm not a machine like @Schroedc , but had a pretty productive weekend. Colin gets about 2000 pens done in a weekend, but I got 4 cutting boards done.

This one in oil, totally done


 

This done, waiting to go into oil.


 

And 2 small cheese boards also finished. Tony

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Blueglass

In between the poilitisize'in I did this. Rounded the outside of some Mahoe both Blue and Red (w/citrus stripes). I allso pretty much trashed a Buttonwood crotch shell. I think it will become a round jewelry box?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Currently working on this. A friend had contacted me to ask about making a pipe for him. I've never made one (but it's nothing new to my family - my uncle was an accomplished pipe maker and my dad has made several), but was up to the challenge. My friend knew that this would be the first pipe I've ever made, but he'd rather pay me to make one for him than buy a pre-made one. So, here we are! Did a little bit of stock removal with the bandsaw and then a disc sander on the lathe. Now we're at files and hand shaping. Once it's close to shape, I'll switch to sandpaper by hand and then work my way up from final shaping to polishing.

Not sure that this is my cup of tea, but it's nice to try something new - and it gives me a good opportunity to crack open a beer and listen to music in the shop. I have a second pre-drilled block on hand in case I mess this one up. If I don't mess this one up, I'll have another one to make for myself (even though I'll never smoke it...) or someone else.

BTW, a piece of leather glued to a block of wood, along with a leather glove on my left hand, makes for pretty good work holding while shaping it by hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

This isn't a what I did in my shop post. This is more of a what happened in Colin's shop/garage/driveway post.

Went to Colin's yesterday and came home with a vehicle full. He milled for me a couple Buckthorn logs I brought with me. I also picked up a drill press, spindle sander, and a righteous cherry burl from him that I can't wait to get into and start using. For size reference, Colin had to do a little slight trimming with an axe to get the burl to fit between the guides on his 18" mill.

@Schroedc - Thank you for everything and for the enjoyable afternoon! I'll be looking forward to the next time I head your way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> This isn't a what I did in my shop post. This is more of a what happened in Colin's shop/garage/driveway post.
> 
> Went to Colin's yesterday and came home with a vehicle full. He milled for me a couple Buckthorn logs I brought with me. I also picked up a drill press, spindle sander, and a righteous cherry burl from him that I can't wait to get into and start using. For size reference, Colin had to do a little slight trimming with an axe to get the burl to fit between the guides on his 18" mill.
> 
> @Schroedc - Thank you for everything and for the enjoyable afternoon! I'll be looking forward to the next time I head your way.
> 
> View attachment 104463
> 
> View attachment 104464



I feel sorry for your son, that couldn't have been comfortable for him to ride in the car seat that way! Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I feel sorry for your son, that couldn't have been comfortable for him to ride in the car seat that way! Tony



The drill press got moved to the van when I met up with Katy so I could put the car seat back in so he could ride with me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Matt's getting him ready to be a astronaut...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Matt's getting him ready to be a astronaut...



When I was a kid we had to ride on the roof rack.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> This isn't a what I did in my shop post. This is more of a what happened in Colin's shop/garage/driveway post.
> 
> Went to Colin's yesterday and came home with a vehicle full. He milled for me a couple Buckthorn logs I brought with me. I also picked up a drill press, spindle sander, and a righteous cherry burl from him that I can't wait to get into and start using. For size reference, Colin had to do a little slight trimming with an axe to get the burl to fit between the guides on his 18" mill.
> 
> @Schroedc - Thank you for everything and for the enjoyable afternoon! I'll be looking forward to the next time I head your way.
> 
> View attachment 104463
> 
> View attachment 104464



It was fun! Folks are always welcome to come and visit. My kids don't bite and I do keep some beer here somewhere.......

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Seems I remember a certain young lady by the name of Katy who said something about a certain van better not ever be used as a truck.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Seems I remember a certain young lady by the name of Katy who said something about a certain van better not ever be used as a truck.



That wasn't her van - that was my Ford Escape that hit 200k miles on the drive to Colin's. I baby it (since the transmission isn't doing so well), but I have never shied away from using it to haul anything. Katy was driving up from visiting family in Illinois and we met up in Rochester after I left Colin's. I did, however, put the drill press in her van because the 3 1/2 year old was driving her up the wall - and the only way to put the car seat back in my vehicle was to move the drill press into her van. She happily obliged!


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I do keep some beer here somewhere.......



Shoot, if I'd have been thinking I'd have brought a little of my homemade apple schnapps over with me. I'm going to have to remember that for next time! (Provided my wife's family doesn't find and drink my last jar...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> homemade apple schnapps



Homemade apple schnapps?! 

Dude, don't Bogart that jar! Send it here I will only pour myself a small shot or three and send the jar back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Homemade apple schnapps?!
> 
> Dude, don't Bogart that jar! Send it here I will only pour myself a small shot or three and send the jar back.



I think he should bring it down when he comes for SWAT.  Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Homemade apple schnapps?!
> 
> Dude, don't Bogart that jar! Send it here I will only pour myself a small shot or three and send the jar back.



You mean this? 



 

It's actually quite easy to make. I had planned to make a batch this past fall and then post a thread on how I make it, but our apple trees all had wormy apples last year and the others I know with apple trees all had a bad year with their apples too. Without apples, I wasn't able to make some. (Which is why this is my last jar... I've been reluctant to open it because I know that if I make some more this fall, it's not going to be ready to drink until about this time next year...)

It's real simple to make - some decent vodka, apples, cinnamon sticks, and then (later on) some honey. Has a real nice apple cider taste to it. The next batch I make I plan to try something different and do one of the jars with some of @sprucegum 's family's maple syrup in place of the honey - which I'm hoping to see some for sale, because I've been told to get a couple gallons of it if Dave is able to offer us some this year!

I'll definitely plan to make a thread this fall when I make a batch. Planning on a big batch this year to make up for not being able to make one last year. Fall 2014 (this batch) my friend and I worked together and used almost 3 liters of vodka - and it was my best batch yet. Split the batch with him and we've been enjoying it since.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Potato vodka is something I've always wanted to make but I need to make a still to dk ot right. I have an orange port kit and a regular port kit that I need to make.


----------



## Sprung

Carrying this thing isn't that bad, but getting it down the steps into the basement by myself wasn't exactly my definition of fun, but it's down there!

Colin, I haven't drilled any holes with it yet, but it works.

Yeah, there's no comparison between this one and my old one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Carrying this thing isn't that bad, but getting it down the steps into the basement by myself wasn't exactly my definition of fun, but it's down there!
> 
> Colin, I haven't drilled any holes with it yet, but it works.
> 
> Yeah, there's no comparison between this one and my old one.
> 
> View attachment 104485



Awwww.... That old one is so cute and tiny

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Potato vodka is something I've always wanted to make but I need to make a still to dk ot right. I have an orange port kit and a regular port kit that I need to make.



Those would be interesting to make. I've made a straight up honey schnapps too and have been wanting to try out some other flavors - especially various fruits. We were promised a bucket of cherries this year from someone's tree - and if he delivers on that promise, I'm doing a batch of cherry this year too to give it a try.

And homebrewing is something I've always wanted to try - and probably will in a couple years. Ports, meads, and ciders would be fun to make too.


----------



## Kevin

I have made beer and wine from kits. But surprisingly the best wine I ever made was using a couple cans of frozen grape juice and a condom as a regulator. I was shocked how well that wine turned oit. My wife and I drank it all in two evenings. I wasn't able to replicate it again and I have tried 3 times. They're always drinkable just ott as good as that particular batch.

Right now I have two Cru Specialty kits as mentioned a regular and an orange port. Their port kits are awesome I have made an orange port already and it turned out fantastic. Since I rareky drink anymore I have been in no hurry to make them.

All this talk is making me thirsty though. I need to sanitize my carboys and get to mixing......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

BTW if you ever try to buy one of the Cru Specialty fruit-flavored port kits get on their auto-ship program where they ship it to you twice a year, otherwise you will probably not be able to get one as they sell out almost immediately after they fill their auto-ship orders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> I need to sanitize my carboys and get to mixing......



All this brewing talk is making me think about seeing if I can borrow one from Katy's cousin when we see him this summer... He's an avid homebrewer and has an impressive setup. I always drink way too much beer at his house - because it's always good beer and he's always got 4 different brews on tap.

I worked in a winery for 9 months while in school - was a fun job, but didn't get to do any of the wine making stuff as they did that at a different location, save for the aging and some of the bottling.


----------



## Tony

I spent 13 years working in and grew up in the beer business. Never have tried to home brew, but I've thought about it a lot. Tony


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> All this brewing talk is making me think about seeing if I can borrow one from Katy's cousin when we see him this summer... He's an avid homebrewer and has an impressive setup. I always drink way too much beer at his house - because it's always good beer and he's always got 4 different brews on tap.
> 
> I worked in a winery for 9 months while in school - was a fun job, but didn't get to do any of the wine making stuff as they did that at a different location, save for the aging and some of the bottling.



Should have said something, I have 4 or 5 Carboys on the shelf.....


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Should have said something, I have 4 or 5 Carboys on the shelf.....



Go back Matt, before Katy gets home!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Should have said something, I have 4 or 5 Carboys on the shelf.....



You and I seem like twin sons of different moms - you have dabbled in a lot of different stuff.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> You and I seem like twin sons of different moms - you have dabbled in a lot of different stuff.



Keeps me out of trouble. I used to brew quite a bit until my Gastric Bypass and then quit drinking much beer since I can only have one and then I pass out.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Should have said something, I have 4 or 5 Carboys on the shelf.....



I'll have to keep that in mind for the future - I'm probably at least a couple years out from trying my hand at homebrewing, but Kevin's talk of it today was making me think of pushing up that timetable!


----------



## Schroedc

Today I finally got the right belt on my JD 110 (It was in the non wood shop but still a shop  ) and gave it the first bath in probably 15 years. Everything works, the headlight is back on it (Was taken off in the 80's) and it has all of the factory belt covers and guards again, most of which had been removed over the years. Now to tear apart the mower deck and get it mowing again.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung

That's a big improvement from how it looked 2 days ago! Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

Well, it wasn't all today, but I've been working on these for the show tomorrow. Still work to do on the pendants.





As you can see I've played a little bit with the Joyner jig. the ERC pendants came from the blocks I won when the Broncos surprised you all :)

The curly maple came from the thins I bought here as well.

Also found a use for some of those pen blanks that I have tha won't end up as pens. I must be doing something wrong on the pen front as they just don't seem to sell for me.





Doing a few of those ornaments based on tart tins as well. My wife is doing a fine job of making them much spiffier than I would have thought of.

Hopefully the sale will go reasonably well tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Milled and processed a bunch of osage this morning. Osage dust irritates my sinuses a little. Had to get another shower already so I can go back out and get red dust all over me now. Shaping up to be a 3 shower day before all said and done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Milled and processed a bunch of osage this morning. Osage dust irritates my sinuses a little. Had to get another shower already so I can go back out and get red dust all over me now. Shaping up to be a 3 shower day before all said and done.



Dang, that's crazy! I shower every Wednesday whether I need it or not. Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Dang, that's crazy! I shower every Wednesday whether I need it or not. Tony



That explains quite a bit....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I worked on a bench today, Hand cut dovetails for the seat to leg joints, hand cut the notches for the lower braces, The tool tray was mostly done with machines. This will be used for when I take my treadle lathe out for demos, gives me a place to sit and the tools sit inside for transport. Still need to clean a few things up with the hand plane and sand it out but hope to have finished later this week or early next week what with show season starting.

These were my first hand cut dovetails and while they fit and are tight I can see lots of room for improvement

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Very nifty Colin. Great job on the tails.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Very nifty Colin. Great job on the tails.



I'm thinking about building some sort of small vise for one end of it sort of make it a little portable work station, then I'd put a row of holes for bench dogs and could use to assemble stuff too.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I see the saddle square....that makes me happy.


Oh....and great job.


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I see the saddle square....that makes me happy.
> 
> 
> Oh....and great job.



The saddle square makes me happy too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Played on the metal lathe again. I'm a little closer to building a set of drum lugs. A little.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blueglass

Got to work on my little cutting board idea. Tropical Almond and C. Mahogany. Still have a little tear out to work out of the top. I love the idea and had to show it. @Tony what do you think?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> Got to work on my little cutting board idea. Tropical Almond and C. Mahogany. Still have a little tear out to work out of the top. I love the idea and had to show it. @Tony what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 105292
> 
> View attachment 105293



That looks cool Les! I've never seen almond, I like that. The only concern I have is how soft the mahogany is. Maybe yours is harder than what I've seen, I have very limited experience with it, but I don't use any softwoods in my boards. They show cuts too easy and soak up liquids and stain worse than hardwoods. I think it's dam nice though, I like the angles on it, hope people notice that, it's a nice touch! Tony


----------



## Blueglass

Cuban Mahogany is pretty much the same hardness as cherry so not super soft. If you took a chainsaw to this mahogany you would not feel it was too soft, ha ha. Cuban is a different spcies from the Honduran everyone is used to.Tropical Almond is a different species entirely from almond. Just in case you want to do this I take 4 clamps and 2 fat sticks to hold everything down before cross clamping with bar clamps. Do you use just regular drug store Mineral Oil for your finish?

I have one plank and a couple left over pieces of the Tropical Almond left over, if does produce an edible fruit/ nut so I trust it. I'll set them aside for you. @Tony

Answered my own question, I will pick up some cutting board finish from HD tomorrow.


----------



## DaveHawk

I was down town with a gilding friend who restored a lot of the historical frames at the State Department and a contractor for the gilding job weare working and received a private tour of the signing room. This pic of a dest is not any ol desk it is The desk used to sign the Declaration of Independence the next is the desk the tready of our Independence was signed on in Frence. A view of the room.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Dave that is some kind of cool. If you're ever down this way I'll take you to place where you can touch a piece of marbled American history. The rostrum that Lincoln (don't really like the man but hey) stood behind and that FDR stood in front of and used to declare war against _"Naval and Air Forces of the Empire of Japan"_ is right here in my county. The security is so lax I could steal it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Kevin said:


> Dave that is some kind of cool. If you're ever down this way I'll take you to place where you can touch a piece of marbled American history. The rostrum that Lincoln (don't really like the man but hey) stood behind and that FDR stood in front of and used to declare war against _"Naval and Air Forces of the Empire of Japan"_ is right here in my county. The security is so lax I could steal it.


When I visited French & Indian war era "The Old Fort" in Augusta Maine, you could still thumb through the records. 
I would like to see the location.


----------



## Spinartist

Finishing up some beer tap handles for a local brewery called LauderAle. They are made to look like the old power plant smoke stacks at Port Everglades in Ft. Lauderdale, Fl. ( is being rebuilt). Was cool watching it get blown up!!!! A decal goes on top piece telling what kind of beer. Delivered a batch of tap handles last year & the owner was drinking mango jalapeno beer!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

Final product. I draw little stick people holding a beer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Finally got this thing here and running, was able to get through a pile that's been stacking up. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Today I made some pens, then I switched over and made some pens. At the end of the day for variety I made a few pens. Thinking tomorrow I'll do something different and make some pens.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13

Colin, that sounds real boring man...why don't you change up and make some pens instead....


----------



## Tony

I think I'm going to follow Colin's lead and try something different tomorrow. Think I'll make some cutting boards. Tony

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kweinert

I cleaned it up. 4 of the machines went to the storage unit. The place practically echoes now.

Hopefully our potential buyer will stop by tomorrow, decide to take the place, and we can go off on vacation knowing that our house is sold and we can start seriously looking when we get back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> I cleaned it up. 4 of the machines went to the storage unit. The place practically echoes now.
> 
> Hopefully our potential buyer will stop by tomorrow, decide to take the place, and we can go off on vacation knowing that our house is sold and we can start seriously looking when we get back.



Moving locally, regionally, or otherwise?


----------



## kweinert

Fairly locally. Looking for a better neighborhood, a more suitable house mostly on one level if possible, room for a dedicated shop. Right now we're on 3 corners, a lot of traffic, sirens, people starting to show up on the main corner with signs looking for money. Lots of flashing lights at night because police pull people over frequently, etc. Right now we have a good opportunity to sell - cash offer, full asking price, etc - just depends on whether she likes it or not.

Amazing how much sawdust can accumulate in all the little corners. It'll be nice to have a clean slate to put a shop in. Have some ideas based on what wasn't quite right in what I have now. Of course after I do that I'll find that there are other ideas that might be better, but that's just how things go :)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Colin, that sounds real boring man...why don't you change up and make some pens instead....



I actually made something other than pens this morning....

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

I drilled holes. Lots of holes. Prepping a bunch of pen blanks. Tomorrow, back painting the acrylic ones, drilling the wood ones, gluing a bunch of tubes in. Maybe turning a few of them.

The new-to-me drill press I picked up from Colin makes this task a whole lot easier. Previously I had to go through a nightmare of steps and using spacer blocks to drill blanks. Now I can drill for any pen kit I make, including the Vertex Click, without having to raise up the pieces, etc. It's nice to finally have a good drill press. Makes me wish I had it for the first few hundred pens I've made...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk

Ive been cutting blanks slabs, lots about 150 the past 2 days. Some a doubbles and a lot of premium cuts.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I actually made something other than pens this morning....
> 
> View attachment 107493



SHANKS!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I only had time to make one pen before I headed out to a little bbq my buddy was having.
R.O.B. on a serria for my Aunt..

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415

Sprayed some clear coat in my shade tree paint booth ..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

I put the showroom back together, had to dry out my canopy (rained on us yesterday) started working on some new stamp pens with 40's-60's stamps trying some new adhesive and sealer to see if I can get a nicer glue up under the acrylic.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Nothing... again...


----------



## ripjack13

Not quite in my shop, but in the summer, my shop is the tailgate of my truck and sawhorses....

.




 



 

I used the top rail from the deck, I had replaced with a 2x6. I have no idea who used a 1x6 for it, but it was crap. So I cut it up to 5' length and 20" widths. Srewed em together with left over deck screws and set it over the semi-stream that's on the outskirts of my yard. When it rains it's a stream, when there's no rain, there's no stream....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Absolutely nothing... Been in ND for 2 weeks now trying to get bees unloaded, spread, and situated. Fun times!!! (_Imply a great deal of sarcasm there._) I arrived 16:30 hours on Wednesday 6/22, 1100 hives of bees arrived to be unloaded and set out 19:00 hrs. Then another 420 hives arrived 6/23, and another 820 arrived 6/25, and the last 420 arrived 6/26. The first half of them was already here when I got up here.

Had one load that needed empty boxes set on them upon my arrival, put 2 empties on everything typically to start out the summer, then go back and stack them up as necessary. In 9 days, we covered the load that needed empties upon my arrival, everything that arrived since I made it up here, and went back over the 6 loads that arrived before I did.

Heading back south and leaving it with them as soon as the dodge dealer gets my new ride back together. Picked up an '02 Durango SLT, 87k miles on it, in pretty decent condition, 318 ci, 4x4. Runs and drives great, needs shocks, but the Time/Alarm Control Module was out, causing the lights to flicker off and on constantly. Took me 30 seconds to diagnose the problem on Google, but Dodge wants a $120 to tell me I was right. And, wouldn't order the part out of Minneapolis to fix it until they did so. Thus instead of my vehicle being fixed, and me being on the road back to Florida this weekend, I'm stuck in Turtle Lake, ND with not a thing to do.

On a positive note, since I told them I had just bought it and was headed out on a 2000 mile trip this coming week, the service manager had them look everything over for me. Found a few cracks in the serpentine belt, few cracks in the sidewalls of the tires, but he said the tires dated to 2008. Said someone had drilled holes in the back of the headlight housings apparently to drain moisture, but that'll actually cause them to accumulate moisture quicker and shorten bulb life. He suggested I replace the headlight housings, but at $300 each new, he recommended I buy used. I'm thinking a $5 tube of high temp silicone will probably do the job nicely. Otherwise said it appeared to be in great shape! I'll know more in a week or so.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Not quite in my shop, but in the summer, my shop is the tailgate of my truck and sawhorses....
> 
> .View attachment 108020
> View attachment 108022
> 
> View attachment 108023
> 
> I used the top rail from the deck, I had replaced with a 2x6. I have no idea who used a 1x6 for it, but it was crap. So I cut it up to 5' length and 20" widths. Srewed em together with left over deck screws and set it over the semi-stream that's on the outskirts of my yard. When it rains it's a stream, when there's no rain, there's no stream....



Some people prefer bark side up, and some prefer bark side down. I see you have mixed feelings.  

I prefer bark side down because the board will be crowned side up instead of cups up. Cupping means the board will hold water and won't last nearly as long. Crowning sheds water immediately. Also, bark side down offers more heartwood to the elements and less sap if the board does have sap. I also think crowning is safer because it has both sides touching the joists and remains solid unless it twists, whereas a cupped board wants to wobble which is fine for Weebles but not for Peebles, especially if Pepere & Memere have had a few too many glasses of Chateau d'Yquem Sauternes. I also think crowned boards are the less unattractive of the two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Some people prefer bark side up, and some prefer bark side down. I see you have mixed feelings.
> 
> I prefer bark side down because the board will be crowned side up instead of cups up. Cupping means the board will hold water and won't last nearly as long. Crowning sheds water immediately. Also, bark side down offers more heartwood to the elements and less sap if the board does have sap. I also think crowning is safer because it has both sides touching the joists and remains solid unless it twists, whereas a cupped board wants to wobble which is fine for Weebles but not for Peebles, especially if Pepere & Memere have had a few too many glasses of Chateau d'Yquem Sauternes. I also think crowned boards are the less unattractive of the two.



Maybe Marc just wants to wearable for one step then wobble the next. Personally I go crown down all the way but that's just me. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Personally I go crown down all the way but that's just me.



Tis a silly philosophy.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Tis a silly philosophy.



Maybe I am mispeaking (sp?). I put mine where they shed water off the sides, high point in the middle facing up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Maybe I am mispeaking (sp?). I put mine where they shed water off the sides, high point in the middle facing up.



Yes, then you are correct in saying you mispoke and thus I retract my assertion that your crowning philosophy is silly.


----------



## ripjack13

Like I said, I have no idea who put it on the deck. It was not crowned. So I used the sides that were already weather beaten. So crown up and down it is. Besides I don't expect it to last much longer. It's all cracked and warped.
However, the new top rails were crowned...


----------



## ripjack13

Michele just informed me that the guy who made the deck is the same guy that just installed the new deck stairs. 
He's a hackjob. 
I gave em some deck screws to use because he was using nails, and I didn't want em popping up later on like nails do. He gave me a ration of sh** about him not wanting to use em cuz "These nails will never pop up because they have a twist to em."
Every single nail that he used on the deck popped up. So as they pop up, I remove em and put in a deck screw. 
Here's a side view of the steps. They are not even 2 months old...
.



I'm disgusted.....


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

AND!!! He didn't even anchor the posts of the deck to concrete!!! They warped and twisted. So I did it....they haven't twisted anymore, but it looks like crap...
I fn hate a hack carpenter....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Michele just informed me that the guy who made the deck is the same guy that just installed the new deck stairs.
> He's a hackjob.
> I gave em some deck screws to use because he was using nails, and I didn't want em popping up later on like nails do. He gave me a ration of sh** about him not wanting to use em cuz "These nails will never pop up because they have a twist to em."
> Every single nail that he used on the deck popped up. So as they pop up, I remove em and put in a deck screw.
> Here's a side view of the steps. They are not even 2 months old...
> 
> 
> I'm disgusted.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I spent time in the shop instead of installing emoticons . Got a bunch of flag inlay glued up (Local Woodcraft was clearing out their entire stock of inlay blanks, talked to the manager and scored a huge deal if I took ALL of them plus with most they were throwing in the kit for free on top of the discount on the inlay part), got these finished, And turned a couple stamp blanks I cast, realized I didn't like the way they turned out and threw them in the trash can and started over. Trying to get an application process figured out that I like and doesn't take forever but I find that almost anyone that does casting almost is almost never willing to share their process. I think it's to keep anyone else from cutting into their market........

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Last night I drilled a bunch of holes and epoxied in a bunch of tubes. Today I used my sanding jig and got the ends trimmed up and all ready to turn. A handful of these blanks were prepped previously, but I now have blanks ready to go for the next 60 or so pens I'll be making. Since I'm not a machine like Colin, I figure these will last me a few months or so of turning a few here and there, especially since I've got other things I need and want to work on.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Nice Matt....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Thanks, Marc. There's some real nice stuff hiding in that box that I'm looking forward to turning. A @Jerry B blank. A couple of Lou Metcalf cross blanks. (Lou Metcalf was a pioneer in the pen turning world and helped lay a lot of good foundation. The two cross blanks were purchased from remaining items in his shop after Lou passed away not long ago.) Various burls, acrylics, a few cast blanks, and some more normal stuff. A variety from Slimlines to Vertex Clicks to Caballeros to Jr. Retros and Georges and more inbetween.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> I spent time in the shop instead of installing emoticons . Got a bunch of flag inlay glued up (Local Woodcraft was clearing out their entire stock of inlay blanks, talked to the manager and scored a huge deal if I took ALL of them plus with most they were throwing in the kit for free on top of the discount on the inlay part), got these finished, And turned a couple stamp blanks I cast, realized I didn't like the way they turned out and threw them in the trash can and started over. Trying to get an application process figured out that I like and doesn't take forever but I find that almost anyone that does casting almost is almost never willing to share their process. I think it's to keep anyone else from cutting into their market........
> 
> View attachment 108053


Don you use alumilite resin for your casting?


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Don you use alumilite resin for your casting?



I'm using Silmar 41. I don't have a pressure setup yet. I like how clear it is and easy to use. I think I figured out the issue, adding one more step to prepping my blanks before casting. Should know by the end of the day tomorrow if I got it right.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> I'm using Silmar 41. I don't have a pressure setup yet. I like how clear it is and easy to use. I think I figured out the issue, adding one more step to prepping my blanks before casting. Should know by the end of the day tomorrow if I got it right.


I just got my pot in the mail. Waiting on new prv to come to use it. Got mine on amazon prime for less then HF prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just got my pot in the mail.



I want some of that action. You guys grow the good stuff......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I want some of that action. You guys grow the good stuff......


Nah, talk to @Nature Man he lives in the land of eternal helicopters.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nah, talk to @Nature Man he lives in the land of eternal helicopters.


Not in my back yard! Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Nature Man said:


> Not in my back yard! Chuck


Surly not in your yard. Just that the area you live in is quite interesting to see on Google Earth. It been a few years but I remember helicopters flying often iso fields of green.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Cut up some pen blanks, gathered up all the live edge cutoffs I have and discovered some groovy colors in a couple blocks of ROB.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

I made a mess.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

And then I made a clean.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Colin, you're missing a pic or two in there of what you were spinning up that would create such a mess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I started a paddle and a how to thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> And then I made a clean.
> 
> View attachment 108668


You are good...


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Colin, you're missing a pic or two in there of what you were spinning up that would create such a mess.



How about these? And I got the chainsaw out and made some burl chunks out of some burls that had various parts needing to go into the firewood pile. (I really don't like ants in my shop)

The fourth photo, that bowl is about 14 inches diameter and about 7 1/2 deep. First two are White Oak Burl that was placed in a garbage bag, sealed and left in the sun to kill the bugs (They had ants going in and out when they were given to me) and then forgotten for a year, Whoops. The 3rd one is Cherry Burl, 16 in diameter, about 6 deep, will get a lid once it dries out and gets trued back up. Although there won't be a lot of drying needed, that piece was harvested about 20 years ago and was rock hard. fought me the whole way but I refused to throw it in the burn pile.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Awesome, Colin!

That from that big white oak burl I saw back behind your shop?


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Awesome, Colin!
> 
> That from that big white oak burl I saw back behind your shop?



Nope, other burls in that pile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I made a mess.
> 
> View attachment 108660



Ooooh....Immmmm telllinnnnn....

@Kenbo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Molokai said:


> View attachment 108630


Nicey Nice Tom! We need more pictures

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

I spent my evening using the props I was working on the other day. Tonight was opening night, we perform three more shows between now and Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Made some pieces of wood and acrylic dizzy by spinning them on the lathe.

No finish applied and no polishing done to these yet. (Except for the couple in there I've got to refinish because I went right through the finish polishing them the other day. )

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Made a Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade this morning then tried to find my screw extractors but got sidetracked & gathered most of my drill bits up & sharpened bits on the Drill Doctor fer two hours. Then friend came by with his 13 years old son & we set him up to make a lathe turned box.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> And then I made a clean.
> 
> View attachment 108668



I really need to copy those boxes on the shelves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Schroedc 
Colin can you take some pics of them so I make some plans from it? Maybe even get some dimensions ?


----------



## Sprung

I applied CA to all the wood and the couple hybird cast blanks in the above picture. Tomorrow I'm hoping to do a bunch of polishing and get these all ready to assemble - and maybe even assemble some of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> How about these? And I got the chainsaw out and made some burl chunks out of some burls that had various parts needing to go into the firewood pile. (I really don't like ants in my shop)
> 
> The fourth photo, that bowl is about 14 inches diameter and about 7 1/2 deep. First two are White Oak Burl that was placed in a garbage bag, sealed and left in the sun to kill the bugs (They had ants going in and out when they were given to me) and then forgotten for a year, Whoops. The 3rd one is Cherry Burl, 16 in diameter, about 6 deep, will get a lid once it dries out and gets trued back up.
> 
> Glad to see someone using burls in a sensible way instead of cutting them into 1" or 2" slabs!!


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> @Schroedc
> Colin can you take some pics of them so I make some plans from it? Maybe even get some dimensions ?



They measure 45 wide, 12 high, 18 deep, There is a barrier running down the center to divide into two sides, if you wanted them up against the wall you'd obviously make them shallower, the pockets are 9 inches deep, Approx 6x6. They were made to fit the standard Metro Racks (Like food service uses) but you could scale them for any shelf. You can see that Dados were cut for all the pieces to fit into. These came with a ton of stuff I bought and were made out of OSB, glued and nailed (Lots of the nails missed too....), If I was going to make them I'd probably have used decent plywood or FBE and screwed them together in addition to glue 

Here's some photos-

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Son and I are in the makeshift shop right now enjoying a couple beers while I polish pen blanks. (Well, his is a root beer, being not yet 4 years old.) 

I say makeshift shop because we got over 4 inches of rain last night and there's a good deal of water in the corner of the basement where my lathe lives, so I moved it to polish pens. Yeah, I probably shouldn't have moved the lathe... Bad idea when you're already in a lot of pain from a hernia.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Son and I are in the makeshift shop right now enjoying a couple beers while I polish pen blanks. (Well, his is a root beer, being not yet 4 years old.)
> 
> I say makeshift shop because we got over 4 inches of rain last night and there's a good deal of water in the corner of the basement where my lathe lives, so I moved it to polish pens. Yeah, I probably shouldn't have moved the lathe... Bad idea when you're already in a lot of pain from a hernia.



That's why you should just leave the lathe in the living room.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> That's why you should just leave the lathe in the living room.



Ok, it's settled. I'm going to have Katy haul the lathe out of the basement and into the living room for me - having the lathe in there will give me something to do while recovering from surgery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Ok, it's settled. I'm going to have Katy haul the lathe out of the basement and into the living room for me - having the lathe in there will give me something to do while recovering from surgery.



When you do that, call me and put me speakerphone please! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> When you do that, call me and put me speakerphone please! Tony



I think I'm going to ask her right after I come out of surgery so that if she thinks it's a bad idea, I can blame it on the effects of having just gotten out of surgery.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## woodman6415

Built some drawers this morning ... Now painting in the shade tree paint booth ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

At home eating right now, after dinner I've got a couple hours of work and then I'll post what all I did the last four days.

My 16 year old decided to make ribs with corn on the grill and mashed taters so I had to run home instead of working till I was done

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made myself a pencil from a kit I got from @Schroedc

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ripjack13

I also cut up a bunch a pen blanks and drilled em. No pix yet. But these are interesting ones. I used old dead curly maple and some cottonwood bark. I soaked the cottonwood in ca a few days ago. We'll see how it works out.
I gotta catch up on my trade deals before I get sliced open again on monday....

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Blueglass

Jamaican Dogwood? @ripjack13
Whatever it is it looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I gotta catch up on my trade deals before I get sliced open again on monday....



Hope it all goes well, Marc, and that surgery is successful in working towards getting you patched back up.

I'm in the same boat too. Have a list of things I need to get done and I'm trying to work my way through them before I have surgery. I should find out tomorrow when surgery will be...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Hope it all goes well, Marc, and that surgery is successful in working towards getting you patched back up.
> 
> I'm in the same boat too. Have a list of things I need to get done and I'm trying to work my way through them before I have surgery. I should find out tomorrow when surgery will be...



It's taken you this long to get through the hormones and implants? I could have done the chop for you with my mill......

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> It's taken you this long to get through the hormones and implants? I could have done the chop for you with my mill......



Ha!

Nah, I did something stupid about the 1st of June and got a hernia. At first it was doing just fine, but the last few weeks the pain has grown to be pretty intense. A month ago my dr said to wait and see how it goes (but that I'll eventually need surgery, but not anytime soon.) On Friday she was pretty much, "Umm, now you need surgery soon, but it's not an emergency, but we should get this taken care of soon." Yeah, I've done a bunch of stupid stuff in the meantime and pushed it too far, which probably hasn't helped anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Blueglass said:


> Jamaican Dogwood? @ripjack13
> Whatever it is it looks awesome!



Yes sir. I like the look of it. But it was troublesome sanding it. The darker lines throughout wouldn't sand smooth as the other spots. But after I tried some drywall mesh it worked great.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Like I promised, here's the output from my shop for the last 4 days (Well, 3 and a bit, I was only in the shop 2 hours or so on Monday) I started everything you see here on Sunday morning or later. All ready to go for my show tomorrow. Plus the stuff shown here, there was another 10 .50 cal pens that I shipped before photo was taken (Custom color request for the tips, headed to a base out west somewhere as the guy that ordered them wanted to gift to friends in the service) and a couple engraving jobs plus my shop is open for business 10-5 so occasionally I do get some customers walking in. I also have another 60-70 pieces drilled that I'll tube and start turning on Friday.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Great Post 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I made some pen blanks; Curly Koa, figured red eucalyptus, Birdseye eucalyptus, Wenge, pheasant wood, and some figured island ironwood. I will have a box to fill up in a few days, I hope @Jerry B enjoys at least a few.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Like I promised, here's the output from my shop for the last 4 days (Well, 3 and a bit, I was only in the shop 2 hours or so on Monday) I started everything you see here on Sunday morning or later. All ready to go for my show tomorrow. Plus the stuff shown here, there was another 10 .50 cal pens that I shipped before photo was taken (Custom color request for the tips, headed to a base out west somewhere as the guy that ordered them wanted to gift to friends in the service) and a couple engraving jobs plus my shop is open for business 10-5 so occasionally I do get some customers walking in. I also have another 60-70 pieces drilled that I'll tube and start turning on Friday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109489 View attachment 109490 View attachment 109491 View attachment 109492 View attachment 109493 View attachment 109494



Nice crkt m16...I have the tanto version of it.


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Nice crkt m16...I have the tanto version of it.



Thanks, I actually have three of them, bought dirt cheap about 12-15 years ago iirc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Cutting and cleaning and reorganizing- I always think I am going to build something in summer- I DO what ever is on honey do list outside.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Thanks, I actually have three of them, bought dirt cheap about 12-15 years ago iirc.



I got mine in 95. So that's about right.


----------



## Brink

Living like @Schroedc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I wouldn't say that it was cool enough to work in my shop this morning (it was about 82 in there when I went out there and opened up the garage door and window), but I wanted/needed to get some stuff cut on the bandsaw. At least 82 is better than the 93 it was in there last night...

Processed some of the Redwood Burl I recently acquired from @Anthony - WOW! And a little bit of some Sinker Redwood with some real nice color and figure.



 



 

Also cut up some stuff I got from @Don Ratcliff - some Birdseye Eucalyptus and Coffee Wood. No pictures of that right now - camera died...

But, Don, that Birdseye Eucalyptus is toxic. You better send the rest of what you have here for proper disposal! I'll be doing you - and the state of Hawaii - a service.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I wouldn't say that it was cool enough to work in my shop this morning (it was about 82 in there when I went out there and opened up the garage door and window), but I wanted/needed to get some stuff cut on the bandsaw. At least 82 is better than the 93 it was in there last night...
> 
> Processed some of the Redwood Burl I recently acquired from @Anthony - WOW! And a little bit of some Sinker Redwood with some real nice color and figure.
> 
> View attachment 109589
> 
> View attachment 109590
> 
> Also cut up some stuff I got from @Don Ratcliff - some Birdseye Eucalyptus and Coffee Wood. No pictures of that right now - camera died...
> 
> But, Don, that Birdseye Eucalyptus is toxic. You better send the rest of what you have here for proper disposal! I'll be doing you - and the state of Hawaii - a service.



82???

Was a sweater enough or did you need a full coat? Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> I wouldn't say that it was cool enough to work in my shop this morning (it was about 82 in there when I went out there and opened up the garage door and window), but I wanted/needed to get some stuff cut on the bandsaw. At least 82 is better than the 93 it was in there last night...
> 
> Processed some of the Redwood Burl I recently acquired from @Anthony - WOW! And a little bit of some Sinker Redwood with some real nice color and figure.
> 
> View attachment 109589
> 
> View attachment 109590
> 
> Also cut up some stuff I got from @Don Ratcliff - some Birdseye Eucalyptus and Coffee Wood. No pictures of that right now - camera died...
> 
> But, Don, that Birdseye Eucalyptus is toxic. You better send the rest of what you have here for proper disposal! I'll be doing you - and the state of Hawaii - a service.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> 82???
> 
> Was a sweater enough or did you need a full coat? Tony



I was in shorts, a tshirt, and sandals and had a fan blowing directly on me - and I was still dripping sweat! (The over 90% humidity didn't help either...)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I was in shorts, a tshirt, and sandals and had a fan blowing directly on me - and I was still dripping sweat! (The over 90% humidity didn't help either...)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


>



Yeah, I know - you'd have been complaining about how cold it is!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Man i would love to see some 80s right now It's been in the upper 90s here with heat index in the 108 to 110 range. And I've been having to work out in it all week Heck my company truck don't even have air. I know yaaaa yaaaa yaaa lol

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Anthony

Tony said:


> 82???
> 
> Was a sweater enough or did you need a full coat? Tony


Looks good @Sprung glad u like it wait to c the finished product

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I started with 4 six foot 1X12's, cut them into approximately 250 pieces, cut grooves top and bottom and got the ends and sides rounded and the faces sanded on the first 150. Tomorrow I'll brand the customer logo on them

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I started with 4 six foot 1X12's, cut them into approximately 250 pieces, cut grooves top and bottom and got the ends and sides rounded and the faces sanded on the first 150. Tomorrow I'll brand the customer logo on them
> 
> View attachment 109814 View attachment 109815 View attachment 109816



I spent all day making one chisel handle and you knock our 250 soap savers. Way to make me feel good about myself Colin! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I spent all day making one chisel handle and you knock our 250 soap savers. Way to make me feel good about myself Colin! Tony



Hold on, no need to get down on yourself. I only got 150 completed, the rest still need to be sanded.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Hold on, no need to get down on yourself. I only got 150 completed, the rest still need to be sanded.



Thanks Colin, that makes all the difference in the world.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

You Sallys complaining aboit the heat give me a break. I was logging in a flannel shirt (no joke ) in triple digit temps yesterday. 
Although I do admit I was GLAD to be in a cool truck driving to Abilene today - I couldn't have done it again today I was plumb sapped. We're in our hotel and I am sipping an ice cold Corona and will sleep like a baby tonight - I'm still not totally recovered from it. I just love the heat though for some reason. Can't wait to get back in the woods this week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

I was tossed a nice none today.
Get a tractor ready to be displayed at the county fair.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Pretty much finished my wooden knife. I was sanding it for a few hours sitting on my back deck. (Summer shop sanding area).

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Pretty much finished my wooden knife. I was sanding it for a few hours sitting on my back deck. (Summer shop sanding area).
> 
> View attachment 110083



Very cool Marc! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF

That's f'n awesome. What did you use for a blade Marc?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF

Brink said:


> I was tossed a nice none today.
> Get a tractor ready to be displayed at the county fair.
> 
> View attachment 110081
> 
> View attachment 110082


Brink, how do u get a tractor ready for display anyway? Especially a boomer? I have an older one (TC33D) and the China shines through on it. I sure had to laugh that with the hydro F/R pedal on the right side they would put the brakes on the same side... What a deal... totally bassackwards.


----------



## Brink

JohnF said:


> Brink, how do u get a tractor ready for display anyway? Especially a boomer? I have an older one (TC33D) and the China shines through on it. I sure had to laugh that with the hydro F/R pedal on the right side they would put the brakes on the same side... What a deal... totally bassackwards.



China?


----------



## ripjack13

JohnF said:


> That's f'n awesome. What did you use for a blade Marc?


African blackwood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF

JohnF said:


> Brink, how do u get a tractor ready for display anyway? Especially a boomer? I have an older one (TC33D) and the China shines through on it. I sure had to laugh that with the hydro F/R pedal on the right side they would put the brakes on the same side... What a deal... totally bassackwards.


Yes China, that's where the smaller NH have been made since about 2000


----------



## Brink

JohnF said:


> Yes China, that's where the smaller NH have been made since about 2000



You sure?


----------



## JohnF

of coarse I'm sure. I own one and its apparent. And I'm sure its readily researched altho I have no real desire to wallow in it.


----------



## Schroedc

I spent the day at my weekly art fair and came home to some materials to be turned into inventory.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JohnF

Schroedc said:


> I didn't the day at my weekly art fair bit came home to some materials to be turned into inventory.
> 
> View attachment 110110


Don't say, is it xmas already?


----------



## Brink

JohnF said:


> of coarse I'm sure. I own one and its apparent. And I'm sure its readily researched altho I have no real desire to wallow in it.



On the TC series, axles, engine and transmissions are made by Shibaura in Japan and shipped separately to New Holland assembly plant in Georgia. There, the drive lines were assembled and US sourced wheels, tires, bodywork and wiring were installed.
The New Holland plant in China produced machines strictly for the Asian market.


----------



## JohnF

I've owned that tractor for over 10 yrs and while its possible you are right, I am not sure about that. I do know it has titan tires and rims on it, which are supposedly US made. What I can say is if it isn't a China job it sure missed a good chance to be one. I have an older 955 JD I keep at the farm and that gets worked 4 times harder and has quite a few more hours on it, with absolutely no issues. No comparison in quality whatsoever.


----------



## Brink

JohnF said:


> I've owned that tractor for over 10 yrs and while its possible you are right, I am not sure about that. I do know it has titan tires and rims on it, which are supposedly US made. What I can say is if it isn't a China job it sure missed a good chance to be one. I have an older 955 JD I keep at the farm and that gets worked 4 times harder and has quite a few more hours on it, with absolutely no issues. No comparison in quality whatsoever.



sorry to hear you don't like your Boomer. They've been a very good machine for us, with a high customer satisfaction. If you were in our territory, I'd be making sure you liked it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF

Oops Brink, I had no idea you were a dealer or I sure wouldn't be putting them down. But I'm glad I know now, so I can fire questions past you. The dealer I go to doesn't seem too knowledgable about them as they mainly sell big iron and not very many small tractors like this. Its one of the early ones from around 2000 and I'm sure that's half of why they don't seem to know a lot. Their dealership or sales force is good, but the techs keep rolling over. Their partsman is real good too, but I have to do the diagnostics...lol


----------



## Brink

JohnF said:


> Oops Brink, I had no idea you were a dealer or I sure wouldn't be putting them down. But I'm glad I know now, so I can fire questions past you. The dealer I go to doesn't seem too knowledgable about them as they mainly sell big iron and not very many small tractors like this. Its one of the early ones from around 2000 and I'm sure that's half of why they don't seem to know a lot. Their dealership or sales force is good, but the techs keep rolling over. Their partsman is real good too, but I have to do the diagnostics...lol



I'm a Ford/ New Holland mechanic over 32 years. I'm shop foreman now, can cover the entire NH line, Kubota, Kawaski wheel loaders, Kobelco, Doosan, Fiat-Allis, and a ton of short lines.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JohnF

Great Looking Lot there. What's that orange 4WD under the power poles? I have'nt seen any like that around here.


----------



## Brink

JohnF said:


> Great Looking Lot there. What's that orange 4WD under the power poles? I have'nt seen any like that around here.



It's a Doosan. Formerly Daewoo


----------



## Schroedc

Spent my day working on some stamp casting, Still refining my process. Folks are looking at my output and perfectly happy with it but I know I can get closer to the ideal finished product I have in my head. Got three different things ready to cast on Friday so I can figure out which one will be the final process.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Been in this new space for a while. Finally got pretty much organized. Since the place was clean. Shot a few pictures. Made this table saw cabinet for the cheap little table saw, and it functions quite well. I had an old Incra Jig fence that I re-purposed as a table saw fence replacing the crappy one that came with saw and it is really spot on. Also built a sliding table for small panels. 
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/saw%20cabinet%20638x800_zpsirxw5tym.jpg 

Home made cyclone dust separator.

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/saw%20cabinet%204_zpsuiy3x18r.jpg 

Also got my sticker wall started. If any of you guys have stickers PM me, would like to swap with you.

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/saw%20cabinet%202%20600x800_zpswbzkxeeh.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

NeilYeag said:


> Been in this new space for a while. Finally got pretty much organized. Since the place was clean. Shot a few pictures. Made this table saw cabinet for the cheap little table saw, and it functions quite well. I had an old Incra Jig fence that I re-purposed as a table saw fence replacing the crappy one that came with saw and it is really spot on. Also built a sliding table for small panels.
> http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/saw%20cabinet%20638x800_zpsirxw5tym.jpg
> 
> Home made cyclone dust separator.
> 
> http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/saw%20cabinet%204_zpsuiy3x18r.jpg
> 
> Also got my sticker wall started. If any of you guys have stickers PM me, would like to swap with you.
> 
> http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/saw%20cabinet%202%20600x800_zpswbzkxeeh.jpg





I had lost 2 whole notebooks of stickers (hundreds of them) dating back from the early 70's when I started collecting them as a yute. There were nearly 400 in the 2 books. I used to remember exactly how many I had I believe the number was 389 but no longer certain on that. Many of them, at least half, were old racing and performance parts manufacturers stickers that were always super cool. They were stolen along with hundreds and hundreds of irreplaceable items such as my dughter's fisrt lock of hair from her first haircut which I gave her, a ring Terry gave me in high school, all kinds of stuff like old photos. There bad juju for the sum bitch that did that to me. All they did was break into someone's (mine) storage locker and threw boxes of stuff into their trucl/car/van and went through it later. They got a couple hundred minti condition LP's all in static sleeves and jacket protectors. 

I guess the short answer is no, I don't have any stickers to trade unfortunately.


----------



## Tony

When I was a kid, my dad was a mechanic and I had all kinds of racing and auto parts stickers as well. He was the Fleet Supervisor for a beer company, so I had plenty of those too. Don't think I have any now though, sorry Neil! Tony


----------



## Blueglass

I actually got to work with wood for the first time in way too long. Worked on my wooden knife which I've been itching to do. Glued up 2 small laminated pieces to make wedding rings for some friends. They have hit some hard times and really can't afford rings and the wife to be really like other things Ive done. So Jamaican Dogwood on both side with a very thin strip of Cocobolo with grain running vert to the Jd's horizontal for strength at least in my mind. Worked on a small Chinaberry box I started eons ago. Then I discovered a Jamaican Dogwood log in my stash that I didn't know was there. Super nice even has some black line spalt in a couple pieces plus a little curl.... A couple are Peppermill size and then some boards dimensioned for me to do flatwork down the road. I feel good.... with JB's music!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I made a new mailbox for us. Still need to carve a horse head for the pull.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Still need to carve a horse head for the pull.



Are you going to do a self portrait of yourself for it?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Never mind...wrong end....

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I made a new mailbox for us. Still need to carve a horse head for the pull.
> 
> View attachment 110846
> 
> View attachment 110847



I don't see where that box has been approved by the USPS....


----------



## ripjack13

Don that actually looks good. Nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> I don't see where that box has been approved by the USPS....


Not sure where you live but you should see some of what passes as a mailbox here... the postman normally brings the mail to the door... when I'm at work... and my wife is here... with little on because it's hot... perhaps he will like the new mailbox... see where I'm going with this?


----------



## rocky1

Looks good!! But where's your little red flag? Be sure and check on appropriate size, I believe it's supposed to be 2"x3".

Postmaster up in ND was a witch, (_that's being polite, y'all can translate_). I managed a rural water system up there for 14 years. Company logo incorporated your standard outdoor faucet, aka hose bib. Kids were partying one night and ripped the flag off the mailbox at the office. I took the box down, drew out the faucet in the company logo, and an L shaped post on sheet metal and cut it to look like PVC pipe. Made a nice little handle on the end of the flag, it was much easier to operate than the standard flag. Painted the post part white, and the faucet blue w/red handle. Next route inspection, she complained about it not being the "specified size" and it wasn't all red per spec. It didn't get repainted ever, either!! 

I fixed her though... Found a center fold picture of a model sitting in the sun, legs spread, head slightly turned and hand over her eye, like someone had just turned on the light and blinded her. Taped it in the back of my mailbox at the house. Brother-in-law was the mail carrier, he loved it! Told me he couldn't wait for route inspection, because she was riding with him again. Said she didn't say a word... just shook her head, tossed the mail in the box, and closed the lid. He said he about sh1t a kidney out trying not to laugh!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I did forget the flag... thank you kind sir.


----------



## Kevin

Nice box Don. I've been needing to make one too. Keeps getting pushed down the list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

First coat preview.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice clean and simple lines Les  The grain in the blade works well with the design. Super impressive man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made some itty bitty knobs....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Blueglass said:


> First coat preview.
> 
> View attachment 110886
> 
> View attachment 110887



Woo!! That is sweet looking!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Wow...great looking knife Les.



NYWoodturner said:


> Nice clean and simple lines Les  The grain in the blade works well with the design. Super impressive man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Les is it full tang? I want to see the top and bottom I keep looking at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Les is it full tang? I want to see the top and bottom I keep looking at it.


I like the edge inlay. That really sets it apart right there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I like the edge inlay. That really sets it apart right there.



Nice! I didn't see that till you pointed it out!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I didn't notice either on this phone. Can't wait to see it when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gives a whole new meaning to getting an "edge" on the competition ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

I laminated a piece of Brazilian Tulipwood in between 2 slices of JD. I did it to create more strength so I could go thinner but I also figured it would look like a sharpened edge.I first thought of ABW but wanted something lighter in color but dense enough to hold an edge so this was my answer.


----------



## Schroedc

I had one of those days, the variable speed knob fell off the lathe on the third pen I was turning. Got that fixed and then a relatively new band saw blade snaps while cutting. Helping the outfitter next door running a load of canoes upstream and dropping folks off. Dude trying to be helpful while unloading the canoes his me on the face with an old aluminum Grumman. Tomorrow has got to be better. I did get about 40 pens turned and polished.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass

Kevin said:


> Les is it full tang? I want to see the top and bottom I keep looking at it.


I'll take more pictures tomorrow when I have good light. I used epoxy to laminate the blade I see no gaps, I think I got it right. Yes full tang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Worked on beer tap handles reorder of 40 pieces. 47 blanks rounded & drilled. 25 cut to shape -15 more to go!! I always make an extra one or two which they always buy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

I finished up this blank for @Sprung, he's trading me some apple for it. Mesquite, Maple, Walnut and White Oak. 1-1/2" square. A PITA to be sure, but I think it's going to look cool turned! Also making one for @Bean_counter if he actually shows to SWAT this year! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Spinartist said:


> Worked on beer tap handles reorder of 40 pieces. 47 blanks rounded & drilled. 25 cut to shape -15 more to go!! I always make an extra one or two which they always buy!!
> 
> View attachment 110978



Les - What do you use for hardware / insets?


----------



## Spinartist

NYWoodturner said:


> Les - What do you use for hardware / insets?




3/8" x 16 brass inserts. 

https://www.grainger.com/product/GR...m/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/4ZU54_AS01?$smthumb$

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I finished up this blank for @Sprung, he's trading me some apple for it. Mesquite, Maple, Walnut and White Oak. 1-1/2" square. A PITA to be sure, but I think it's going to look cool turned! Also making one for @Bean_counter if he actually shows to SWAT this year! Tony
> 
> 
> View attachment 110979



Brother, that is awesome! Looking forward to giving it a spin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Found an ugly little piece of Spectraply in a box of blanks I picked up from another call turner awhile back and decided to turn a little matched set of predator calls out of it.

Call bodies are 1 1/2" tall, overall 3 3/4" and 4"... Learned I still don't like turning clear acrylic!

And, learned when your joints are within .01" and you apply CA to permanently affix a reed to a call body, you better put it together quick and it better be lined up straight when you do! Typically I don't turn them quite that tight, but I did these. Usually apply glue, insert reed, and turn to spread glue evenly and align. Oh NO! Put it together, and it was stuck tight! Right now! Closed reed did not go all the way together and it stuck hard and fast. Had to throw it in the vice quick to press the mouthpiece all the way into the call body!

Oh well!! Lessons learned the hard way!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## ripjack13

Oooh...shiny!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, I had a terrible time trying to get enough light off of them to take pictures!


----------



## Schroedc

Today I assembled 30 roach clips, 50 streamline pens, a dozen Mesa pens, two dozen letter openers. Unmolded two dozen stamp pens and got those turned. Started assembly on the stamp pens and came up with a neat idea for boxes. Laser engraved the stamp info, affixed one of the stamps to the lid and sealed it down with a brush on coating. Didn't take much for photos today but here are the boxes. Matching pen is inside them.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Today I assembled 30 roach clips, 50 streamline pens, a dozen Mesa pens, two dozen letter openers. Unmolded two dozen stamp pens and got those turned. Started assembly on the stamp pens and came up with a neat idea for boxes. Laser engraved the stamp info, affixed one of the stamps to the lid and sealed it down with a brush on coating. Didn't take much for photos today but here are the boxes. Matching pen is inside them.
> 
> View attachment 111100 View attachment 111101


Colin, you are a machine braddah

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Cool idea on the presentation boxes! That looks sharp!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Colin, that matching box idea is a great one! Nice touch!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Colin, you are a machine braddah



During show season I turn from Sunday through Tuesday and assemble on Wednesday. Started turning the stamp pens about 2 pm , got them turned and the boxes by 9 and headed out for a beer and now home.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Those are awesome, and a great idea. I had thoughts of having you make a pen from stamps from my childhood collection I still have, when I saw your stamp pens. but after looking, a lot of the stamps are not in great shape, and I only have one or 2 of each one...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

barry richardson said:


> Those are awesome, and a great idea. I had thoughts of having you make a pen from stamps from my childhood collection I still have, when I saw your stamp pens. but after looking, a lot of the stamps are not in great shape, and I only have one or 2 of each one...


Might be the best way to keep them from deteriorating further. It is obviously something you want to keep and I can tell you first hand he does a great job. Incase them on a pan and you will have them forever and will be something you can show with pride. Sorry, that was just my $0.62


----------



## barry richardson

This is how my day, and every day for a while has been spent. Building a deck. Since I have little experience in decks, I have been having to study up and learn as I go. Getting ready to order up the redwood for decking, and for the sticker shock, about 350 square feet worth. Maybe a couple of weeks to go, I'm pacing myself lol. Built it up to this point using a circular saw. I could do the decking that way too, if the boards were straight runs, but since the deck is going to have some border work detail I bit the bullet and spent a whopping $87 at Harbor Frieght for a compound sliding miter saw, works great so far....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

barry richardson said:


> Those are awesome, and a great idea. I had thoughts of having you make a pen from stamps from my childhood collection I still have, when I saw your stamp pens. but after looking, a lot of the stamps are not in great shape, and I only have one or 2 of each one...



Another option, let me know what ones you'd want to use, I have a few hundred assorted ones from about 1947-65 that came form a local estate and I might be able to match up with ones you have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango

I sanded some knife scales from old maple burl that was stabilized yesterday:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Schroedc

deltatango said:


> I sanded some knife scales from old maple burl that was stabilized yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 111118
> 
> View attachment 111119



the grains aren't straight in those, I think you need to send them to a moderator here for proper disposal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango

Hmmmmm, know anyone who can straighten out those pesky swirls?


----------



## Schroedc

deltatango said:


> Hmmmmm, know anyone who can straighten out those pesky swirls?



I'll give you my address and try my darndest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

deltatango said:


> Hmmmmm, know anyone who can straighten out those pesky swirls?


Hi...I'm a mod. I am here to help....lemme see what i can do...


----------



## ripjack13

Rats...


----------



## Schroedc

For the second week in a row my weekly show was cancelled due to weather. The loss of two weeks worth of sales hurts. Ran to Minneapolis and picked up some supplies, on my way back picked up a 13/16ths Stanley 39 which might be ultra rare or might be a copy/forgery/something or other. It was cheap enough that I can always use it as a hammer if nothing else. then I got back to the shop and started prepping the next 70 or 75 pens. Hoping to have those done by end of day on Monday for my show in Duluth next week. I even got a chance to pick out some wood and get started on my wooden knife project. Not much of a start but a start none the less.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

barry richardson said:


> This is how my day, and every day for a while has been spent. Building a deck. Since I have little experience in decks, I have been having to study up and learn as I go. Getting ready to order up the redwood for decking, and for the sticker shock, about 350 square feet worth. Maybe a couple of weeks to go, I'm pacing myself lol. Built it up to this point using a circular saw. I could do the decking that way too, if the boards were straight runs, but since the deck is going to have some border work detail I bit the bullet and spent a whopping $87 at Harbor Frieght for a compound sliding miter saw, works great so far....
> View attachment 111117




Wow!! A shop with a deck! How cool is that!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Today I finished turning the remaining 15 beer tap handles I need to fill an order. Gave them a coat of shellac. Then worked on my knife for the open challenge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Then worked on my knife for the open challenge.
> 
> View attachment 111133



Don't forget to make a topic for it....


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Don't forget to make a topic for it....




Will do!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I got off work early after I was thrown in the pool. Then I went to the shop and gave the big stuff a try on the wood spinner thingy. Hands held up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

*lathe.....not lath....
Boy, we need to work on your spelling as much as several others around here....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Don Ratcliff

I just quit caring. Auto correct is going to screw me up every time and I have way to much bs to say to take the time to Proff read this crap. Look at the bowl, pay your respects and move along kid, ya bother me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

You're the only one here I can pick on at this time of night....


----------



## ripjack13

Wbat is made from by the way....the bowl. Not the block.
Is that NIP?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 111145


I see what you are talking about now. So I have a midi lathe I make pens on, my neighbor who is a 71 year old master carver and a great person to learn from owns the big lathe pictured. I respect him so much that if he wants to call his chuck key lath I will call it lath.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Allright....he can have a hall pass....

But you....back to work. I need to see some more of that elongated open ended wood thingee...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'm done for the day, Maya puts her foot down at 5. Back at it tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

BTW, it is cook pine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ooh...cook pine. Looks good man. Is it getting a lid?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Ooh...cook pine. Looks good man. Is it getting a lid?


No, this is the last one I made.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy @#$%&!! That's soooo awesome.

That's not a painted edge is it? I need a write up on how you dooded that!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Holy @#$%&!! That's soooo awesome.
> 
> That's not a painted edge is it? I need a write up on how you dooded that!


I don't paint so no, that edge is laminated. I learned from the guy that can't spell. This is his stuff. The carvings he does have been featured in the Smithsonian and these bowls are his latest idea (I'm not a fan but he loves them) he calls them the tree of life. He built the table and chairs out of koa. All the cabinets and furniture are also his work from koa. He actually built the entire house by hand. Not all out of koa though. It's like a museum inside with glass cases and everything. It's my Disneyland and it's anot honor to learn from him. Levan keola sequria is his name.

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

That "wood" make a cool uplight lamp. Just put a bulb inside.


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> *lathe.....not lath....
> Boy, we need to work on your spelling as much as several others around here....





Don Ratcliff said:


> I just quit caring. Auto correct is going to screw me up every time




I don't think Sharpie has auto correct!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Sprayed two coats of white paint on beer tap handles. Kiln is an old wine cooler that I converted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

I got a little bit of drilling, tubing, and turning done today and started on my wooden knife....

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> I got a little bit of drilling, tubing, and turning done today and started on my wooden knife....



I love the peg board & dowels to hold the pen tubes!! Great idea!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

The peg board was a brainstorm I had three years ago when I had to make 1000 pens in 3 months. I've kept them around and they do come in handy. I've got some that hold 100 pairs, some that hold 50 pairs and a few made to just hold 10 pairs for smaller runs. They also fit my bakery pans I use in the shop in a rolling rack to keep stuff out of the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I carved the koa horse head pull for the mailbox. This is before I put a coat of clear on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## deltatango

Cut up some old maple from a tree I felled and Alaskan Saw Mill-(ed) back in 1972 in New Hampshire


 

Just some old wood...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist

deltatango said:


> Cut up some old maple from a tree I felled and Alaskan Saw Mill-(ed) back in 1972 in New Hampshire
> View attachment 111243
> 
> Just some old wood...
> View attachment 111245
> 
> View attachment 111247




At least there's a couple turning blanks!!


----------



## Kevin

I think I'll work on the Katana tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Painted red on most of the 40 beer tap handles on the lathe. Have 7 that needed touch up white paint. need to do 3 coats of red.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Do you collect the beer taps too, or just make em?


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Do you collect the beer taps too, or just make em?




Just make em. Can't drink most beer. Have Celiac's. Need to be gluten free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I carved the koa horse head pull for the mailbox. This is before I put a coat of clear on it.
> 
> View attachment 111238



Well...I guess it's not Mr Ed....he ain't got no mouth! How's he sposta tell you that you have mail?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

deltatango said:


> Cut up some old maple from a tree I felled and Alaskan Saw Mill-(ed) back in 1972 in New Hampshire
> View attachment 111243
> 
> Just some old wood...
> View attachment 111245
> 
> View attachment 111247



Oh my goodness....that spalted stuff is very toxic. You should probably bundle those up with the bloodwood and other toxic wood you may inadvertently aquired and send it out to me. I'll take one for the team. I have taken all the necessary precautions so I'll be able to "dispose" of them properly....
I'm looking out for ya Mark....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I carved the koa horse head pull for the mailbox. This is before I put a coat of clear on it.
> 
> View attachment 111238



When are you going to do the self portrait? You know, the other end of the horse?? Tony

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It's a mailbox pull, it should look good from far but far from good so it doesn't get stolen.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Blueglass

Looks like ink got dribbled all over that wood. I love spalting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango

Yeah it's cool. Can't beat it.


----------



## Kevin

Okay you have skeelz, but why a horse? Is Maya (someone named Maya won a gold medal you know) a fan of horses, or just a fan of a certain horse's ass (thanks for that idea Tony)?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Okay you have skeelz, but why a horse? Is Maya (someone named Maya won a gold medal you know) a fan of horses, or just a fan of a certain horse's ass (thanks for that idea Tony)?


She loves horses. Lucky for me it is the only thing I can draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> She loves horses. Lucky for me it is the only thing I can draw.



I wouldn't go that far. You draw a pretty good crowd too. Silly boy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Sweet job on the mailbox Gilligan! That horse looks almost righteous with a coat of stain on it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Sweet job on the mailbox Gilligan! That horse looks almost righteous with a coat of stain on it.


Thanks, you can't go wrong with koa. It is just a great color period I think.


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thanks, you can't go wrong with koa. It is just a great color period I think.



More period furniture from the crazy Hawaiian. I continue to underestimate you. 

Period mailboxes huh? . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I assembled about 60 pens in the morning, took my kid to a potter we know so he could fire a project he made (way cool, I find myself wanting to learn more about ceramics now, a lady down the street has a kiln for sale...) Then got back to the shop, engraved a pen for @Treecycle Hardwoods , middlemaned a lumber deal between him and @Sprung , then helped Matt load up his new sander and a ton of lumber. He's got the sweetest wife and kids. Patient too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I assembled about 60 pens in the morning, took my kid to a potter we know so he could fire a project he made (way cool, I find myself wanting to learn more about ceramics now, a lady down the street has a kiln for sale...) Then got back to the shop, engraved a pen for @Treecycle Hardwoods , middlemaned a lumber deal between him and @Sprung , then helped Matt load up his new sander and a ton of lumber. He's got the sweetest wife and kids. Patient too.



*THAT *. . . . . . . . is woodbarter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Tony

I spent some time in @woodman6415 shop this morning. Swapped him for a sweet Purpleheart board, had a great time, thanks Wendell! Came home, glued up a cutting board and spun a bottle stopper. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> *THAT *. . . . . . . . is woodbarter.



And by middleman I just mean Greg piled the wood in my yard and Matt picked it up later  good thing I had a circular saw to help Matt with loading though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I spent some time in @woodman6415 shop this morning. Swapped him for a sweet Purpleheart board, had a great time, thanks Wendell! Came home, glued up a cutting board and spun a bottle stopper. Tony



And that is also woodbarter!!!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> He's got the sweetest wife and kids. Patient too.



Yeah, I definitely married up! But you're smart enough to have figured that one out already.  

We had a great time today - thank you for everything, Colin!

Just wish that we didn't have so many unexpected stops making us unable to meet @Treecycle Hardwoods ! Greg, thanks again too for the wood!

We just got home - it's late and I've got to be up early. I'll be unloading tomorrow afternoon and will have some help with the drum sander.

@Kevin - before I start unloading I'll get a pic just for you. My wife's minivan loaded down with a drum sander and lumber. She was even along for the ride when it happened!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Sprung said:


> Yeah, I definitely married up! But you're smart enough to have figured that one out already.
> 
> We had a great time today - thank you for everything, Colin!
> 
> Just wish that we didn't have so many unexpected stops making us unable to meet @Treecycle Hardwoods ! Greg, thanks again too for the wood!
> 
> We just got home - it's late and I've got to be up early. I'll be unloading tomorrow afternoon and will have some help with the drum sander.
> 
> @Kevin - before I start unloading I'll get a pic just for you. My wife's minivan loaded down with a drum sander and lumber. She was even along for the ride when it happened!


I thought I got home late! I parked the truck around 730ish. I unloaded the essentials (motorcycle and helmets) and hit the road for a ride till about 10pm. Thanks Collin for being the middle man for me! It would be cool to plan another visit early in the fall after the show season is over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I thought I got home late! I parked the truck around 730ish. I unloaded the essentials (motorcycle and helmets) and hit the road for a ride till about 10pm. Thanks Collin for being the middle man for me! It would be cool to plan another visit early in the fall after the show season is over.



Yeah, we had a few more extra stops on the way home too, lol.

Yes, a fall meet up would be great! I could probably swing something in the lastest part of September or early October.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> I carved the koa horse head pull for the mailbox. This is before I put a coat of clear on it.
> 
> View attachment 111238


Very cool and very well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## deltatango

So Don is out at the new mailbox wiping off bird poop from the new horses's head and frowning.
Just then, the mail carrier pulls up and looks at Don, then at the new horse's head and asks:
"Why the long face?" 

Ba-dum-bump. Ching.....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> I think I'll work on the Katana tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

deltatango said:


> So Don is out at the new mailbox wiping off bird poop from the new horses's head and frowning.
> Just then, the mail carrier pulls up and looks at Don, then at the new horse's head and asks:
> "Why the long face?"
> 
> Ba-dum-bump. Ching.....



I have a feeling you are going to fit in real good here....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Sprung

I forgot to get a pic before I started unloading lumber, so the lumber is about half unloaded in this pic.

Everything is now unloaded. Had to move a bunch of stuff around in the garage to get it all in the garage. Right now the garage is FULL. I know what I'm doing when I've recovered from surgery - lumber rack in the shed, moving lumber from the garage to the shed, getting the shop together.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Got a good amount of Shop time this weekend, Nikki was in Louisiana seeing her new nephew. I built a Longworth chuck, pretty pleased with it. This one is going to SWAT with me for @Bean_counter, @El Guapo yours is next! Eventually I hope to get a point where I can turn well enough to need one myself!


 

I also got this bottle stopper done. Black Locus that @El Guapo gave me that he got from @Buga, and Purpleheart I got from @woodman6415. I haven't tightened or glued the stopper in the blank yet. Please tell me what y'all think. Thanks guys! Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Spinartist

Very nice!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Got a good amount of Shop time this weekend, Nikki was in Louisiana seeing her new nephew. I built a Longworth chuck, pretty pleased with it. This one is going to SWAT with me for @Bean_counter, @El Guapo yours is next! Eventually I hope to get a point where I can turn well enough to need one myself!
> View attachment 111812
> 
> I also got this bottle stopper done. Black Locus that @El Guapo gave me that he got from @Buga, and Purpleheart I got from @woodman6415. I haven't tightened or glued the stopper in the blank yet. Please tell me what y'all think. Thanks guys! Tony
> View attachment 111813



That bottle stopper is perfect. I say glue n screw it....

Now about this longworth chuck....how hard/easy is that for you to make?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> That bottle stopper is perfect. I say glue n screw it....
> 
> Now about this longworth chuck....how hard/easy is that for you to make?



Thanks Marc! It's not that hard to make. This is the 2nd one, I misunderstood the instructions the first time around and had the layout lines all screwed up. Once I made a jig to do the routing arcs and understood the directions it went pretty quick. Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Cool...I might have to have you make me one too in the near future....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Cool...I might have to have you make me one too in the near future....



Not a problem, when you're ready. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Made two bags full of Norfolk Island Pine mulch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

And made two lamp shades!! Two lighter colored ones made today. Darker center shade made Saturday & it's been soaked in oil.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Made two bags full of Norfolk Island Pine mulch.
> 
> View attachment 111861



Maybe it's just my dirty old mind, but that's an interesting shape on that slab to the left. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Maybe it's just my dirty old mind, but that's an interesting shape on that slab to the left. Tony




Yes. You should see it without the wood chips in front!! Going to make a coffee table to sell. Have the legs turned. Need to sand & finish the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Does mechanical work in the shop count? Got the showroom set back up, did some laser samples for a job I'm bidding for some awards then ran down and picked up another treadle lathe and some other goodies. Anyone want to buy a treadle lathe? Then went home to the garage shop and replaced the rear main seal and starter on an 04 Jeep grand cheroke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Does mechanical work in the shop count? Got the showroom set back up, did some laser samples for a job I'm bidding for some awards then ran down and picked up another treadle lathe and some other goodies. Anyone want to buy a treadle lathe? Then went home to the garage shop and replaced the rear main seal and starter on an 04 Jeep grand cheroke.




Lets see picts of treadle lathe!! Is made of metal or wood?


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Lets see picts of treadle lathe!! Is made of metal or wood?



Goodell Pratt, cast iron, scroll saw also for sale. Don't need two of each.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Good Wood Sawmill

Zero wood related work around my place yesterday. Instead I installed a brake assembly, wired lights and welded a 10k pound jack onto the lumber/log trailer. Had to get her road ready for an out of state lumber delivery this weekend. I'll have to rush along and get a few white oak logs onto the mill bed today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Goodell Pratt, cast iron, scroll saw also for sale. Don't need two of each.
> 
> View attachment 111887




Very cool!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

New Norfolk shade fresh out of oil! Pict of before oil soak in post #1607 above

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ripjack13

Wooo....that's a perty one!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> Yes. You should see it without the wood chips in front!! Going to make a coffee table to sell. Have the legs turned. Need to sand & finish the top.




Got this slab from a guy who imported it from South America. Going to be coffee table. I need to sand & refinish it. No idea what the wood is. 5 & 1/4" thick. That's 21/4 to for you flat board wood nerds.
Trees grow in interesting shapes don't they!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Then went home to the garage shop and replaced the rear main seal and starter on an 04 Jeep grand cheroke.



My wife had a grand Cherokee...straight 6. Ran for 300,000 miles before I gave up working on it...
But it was a great "car"...

@Kenbo


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Got this slab from a guy who imported it from South America. Going to be coffee table. I need to sand & refinish it. No idea what the wood is. 5 & 1/4" thick. That's 21/4 to for you flat board wood nerds.
> Trees grow in interesting shapes don't they!!
> 
> View attachment 111930



If ,when you are done with it, if you stand behind it and angle the camera just right.............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JohnF

Colin, I may be interested in the treadle machines. Cash or trades? Let me know what they are worth.


----------



## Schroedc

JohnF said:


> Colin, I may be interested in the treadle machines. Cash or trades? Let me know what they are worth.



John, A sale is pending, Got a guy driving up from Indiana on Friday and he has first refusal. If they don't sell for some reason I'll post prices here.


----------



## Blueglass

@Sprung said he would like to see what I've been up to. Way back Lowell / @Hobbithut gave me a Chinaberry blank. Right away I thought I would make a box that mimicked an emerald cut stone. I cut the pieces and they sat and sat. Finally got around to it and it looks like a freak in casket.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

@Blueglass - Looking good!


----------



## Blueglass

Long way to go. It was so small I have been chiseling the inside walls parallel. Getting much better with chisels. Plus took enough off these Narex they hold an edge now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I went down to my shop and milled up a lil chunk of cherry burl. Didn't get much from it. Only about 6 bottle stoppers and some pen blanks and a knife grip.
I'll go snap a pic....
Brb...


----------



## ripjack13

Pen blanks and some casting material?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Knife block on right side....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Bottle stopper blanks....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung

Nice, Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not bad for two weeks out....was a lil painful. But....a whisky an cola work better than percs....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, I'm hoping to do a few light duty things by the end of next week. I'm really jonesing to do something other than just sit around...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I haven't done squat in my shop. Wednesday was sorting all the new planes and other tools to get a handle on where to start. Then tore apart the rear end on my wife's jeep. Today was a show.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Got a good amount of Shop time this weekend, Nikki was in Louisiana seeing her new nephew. I built a Longworth chuck, pretty pleased with it. This one is going to SWAT with me for @Bean_counter, @El Guapo yours is next! Eventually I hope to get a point where I can turn well enough to need one myself!
> View attachment 111812
> 
> I also got this bottle stopper done. Black Locus that @El Guapo gave me that he got from @Buga, and Purpleheart I got from @woodman6415. I haven't tightened or glued the stopper in the blank yet. Please tell me what y'all think. Thanks guys! Tony
> View attachment 111813


Can you add my name to the bottom of the build list for one of those please.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> I haven't done squat in my shop. Wednesday was sorting all the new planes and other tools to get a handle on where to start. Then tore apart the rear end on my wife's jeep. Today was a show.


You do more in your shop in one day then I do all week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Can you add my name to the bottom of the build list for one of those please.



I can do that Don. Remind me in a couple of weeks if I don't say anything, I get CRS sometimes. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just found a before pic of the burl...yay!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I just found a before pic of the burl...yay!
> 
> View attachment 112093



Marc, now you've got me wanting to get the bandsaw running and slice up the cherry burl sitting in my shop. But it's waaay more than I can lift or do right now...

Yup, still stir crazy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Marc, now you've got me wanting to get the bandsaw running and slice up the cherry burl sitting in my shop. But it's waaay more than I can lift or do right now...
> 
> Yup, still stir crazy...



Don't do it Matt, you'll regret it brother! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Don't do it Matt, you'll regret it brother! Tony



Oh, I'm not going to do it - I may be stir crazy, but I'm not stupid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Marc, now you've got me wanting to get the bandsaw running and slice up the cherry burl sitting in my shop. But it's waaay more than I can lift or do right now...
> 
> Yup, still stir crazy...



no can do bro....give it at least two weeks....then pick up some pen blanks and move up from there....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Blueglass

Still plugging away at this one. Plan on making a tray as well.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

So far this morning I've made two miniature Mayan temples.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got quite a bit done today, Got the items in this thread ready to finish- http://woodbarter.com/threads/makin...ng-will-i-have-a-leg-to-stand-on.28242/page-3

And got the splines in, the lids made, and the handles made for a bunch of boxes. Just need to finish sand, glue on the knobs/handles/pulls/whatever to call them and they can get a finish applied and then buffed out.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Dug the generator out and made sure it would run, since that storm out there in the Gulf is supposed to track right over the top of us tomorrow sometime...

Thank God whoever used it last, shut it down properly. Gas was shut off and it was allowed to run until all gas in the carb was burned, so it didn't gum up. Have no clue when it was last started, belonged to the wife's dad; know for a fact it hasn't been started in the 7-8 years she and I have been together. Pulled the fuel line and drained the half gallon of gas in the tank... Looked kinda like orange syrup! Smelled a lot like bat guana!! I was so crossing my fingers tightly, even with the fuel valve shut off and the switch still in Run.

Gas line was rotten, had to replace that, installed in-line filter since I e-bayed a sack full of them awhile back, and have no clue what may be left in the tank. I rinsed it good with clean gas, but... Put it all together, dumped a gallon or so of gas in, reached down and grabbed the rope, quietly said a prayer, and pulled. And, damned if it didn't start on the first pull.  Hey... I was IMPRESSED!!

Wasn't idling down, grabbed the top of the butterfly and flopped it back and forth a few times, it was a little gummed up, then the governor spring took over and she just sat there idling like a champ. YEEE HAAA!!!

---------------------

That project out of the way, and it raining out, decided to throw a handle on the new Carbide Turning Tool from @TimR . Followed @Spinartist lead there, picked up a couple Brass pipe caps the other day, went back and dug in my Walnut stock for handles. Didn't turn out too shabby!







Had a tough time getting pictures of that old ugly stick of Walnut, finish is Minwax Paste finishing polish, buffed out on the Beale Wheel with Carnauba. Couple closer pictures of the handle, so y'all can see why I'd throw this stock on a tool, rather than save it for something really purty.












As for the Brass cap... Not sure how much aggravation they're supposed to be to turn down, but this one wasn't necessarily cooperative! That having been said however, you can sand on it and get it kinda pretty, but when you hit it with the 1000 grit, it gets really pretty, and when you throw the 3000 grit on it, you go to mirror polish on it real quick! This one isn't epoxied in yet; it's tight... Really tight!! If it starts moving, I'll pull it and epoxy it, but with that brass cap screwed down tight, it doesn't move without tools.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

I was climbing up, under, and all through this machine. By the time I was done, a mix of grease and mulch had squeezed through my work clothes all the way to my body. 
Why? 
A $500 muffler rotted out.
Customer just kept running it. 
Exhaust damaged the wire harness.
Customer hires some guy to fix it.
Some guy shorted out the computer and also ruined the cab wire harness.
So, $1000 muffler (parts and labor) just turned into a $12,000-$15,000 repair

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Palaswood

tried turning my first full length table leg, 3 more to go. 8/4 Poplar

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

Palaswood said:


> tried turning my first full length table leg, 3 more to go. 8/4 Poplar
> 
> View attachment 112554




With Poplar (I hates Poplar) being fairly soft I imagine it vibrated quite a bit!!  Did you use a steady rest?? 
And that's gotta be the fanciest lathe stand I've ever seen!! 
And very smart to put one end in a chuck!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Dug the generator out and made sure it would run, since that storm out there in the Gulf is supposed to track right over the top of us tomorrow sometime...
> 
> Thank God whoever used it last, shut it down properly. Gas was shut off and it was allowed to run until all gas in the carb was burned, so it didn't gum up. Have no clue when it was last started, belonged to the wife's dad; know for a fact it hasn't been started in the 7-8 years she and I have been together. Pulled the fuel line and drained the half gallon of gas in the tank... Looked kinda like orange syrup! Smelled a lot like bat guana!! I was so crossing my fingers tightly, even with the fuel valve shut off and the switch still in Run.
> 
> Gas line was rotten, had to replace that, installed in-line filter since I e-bayed a sack full of them awhile back, and have no clue what may be left in the tank. I rinsed it good with clean gas, but... Put it all together, dumped a gallon or so of gas in, reached down and grabbed the rope, quietly said a prayer, and pulled. And, damned if it didn't start on the first pull.  Hey... I was IMPRESSED!!
> 
> Wasn't idling down, grabbed the top of the butterfly and flopped it back and forth a few times, it was a little gummed up, then the governor spring took over and she just sat there idling like a champ. YEEE HAAA!!!
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> That project out of the way, and it raining out, decided to throw a handle on the new Carbide Turning Tool from @TimR . Followed @Spinartist lead there, picked up a couple Brass pipe caps the other day, went back and dug in my Walnut stock for handles. Didn't turn out too shabby!
> 
> 
> View attachment 112523
> 
> 
> Had a tough time getting pictures of that old ugly stick of Walnut, finish is Minwax Paste finishing polish, buffed out on the Beale Wheel with Carnauba. Couple closer pictures of the handle, so y'all can see why I'd throw this stock on a tool, rather than save it for something really purty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 112520
> 
> 
> View attachment 112521
> 
> 
> As for the Brass cap... Not sure how much aggravation they're supposed to be to turn down, but this one wasn't necessarily cooperative! That having been said however, you can sand on it and get it kinda pretty, but when you hit it with the 1000 grit, it gets really pretty, and when you throw the 3000 grit on it, you go to mirror polish on it real quick! This one isn't epoxied in yet; it's tight... Really tight!! If it starts moving, I'll pull it and epoxy it, but with that brass cap screwed down tight, it doesn't move without tools.




I have a generator still new in unopened box we bought after hurricane Wilma back in 2006. It should start whenever I finally decide to open & gas it up.
I always wanted to experience the eye of a hurricane & after I did, I never want to again!!!

Hope you & yours stay safe Rocky!!


----------



## Spinartist

Sprayed the final coat of poly on 41 beer tap handles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Making some ESEE Knife grips out of diw....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

And...spraying a bunch of truoil on a call for homebody...
I srayed about 20 coats on it today. It just kept sucking in. So I finally waited till it was tacky and started rubbing till it was gooey, and worked it in the grain, and then kept spraying lil dabs and working it in. Almost there! Darn spalted maple....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 112560
> 
> And...spraying a bunch of truoil on a call for homebody...



Where's the holes?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Filled!


----------



## Palaswood

Spinartist said:


> With Poplar (I hates Poplar) being fairly soft I imagine it vibrated quite a bit!!  Did you use a steady rest??
> And that's gotta be the fanciest lathe stand I've ever seen!!
> And very smart to put one end in a chuck!!!


Yes it did! and no I didn't. I'd have to make one. The lathe stand was an oak table that was thrown out by a neighbor cause one of the glass inserts had cracked. City-slickers, I tell ya... 

I chucked it up cause I'm too lazy to change it :)


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> I have a generator still new in unopened box we bought after hurricane Wilma back in 2006. It should start whenever I finally decide to open & gas it up.
> I always wanted to experience the eye of a hurricane & after I did, I never want to again!!!
> 
> Hope you & yours stay safe Rocky!!



I've rode a few out, but it's been a lot of years. Spent 25 in ND, only time you got a storm that lasted that long up there it was frozen. According to the Weather Channel we're supposed to already be into it. All I can say is... The moss in the trees isn't wiggling yet! Stuff that's showing on the radar up in Georgia now at 8 pm, went through here about 3 - 4 o:clock, got a little breeze out of that, but that was about it. Got the batteries all charged up, swimming pool is full of water, power may go out, but it'll all be OK.

Anyone heard anything out of Lou? They been getting hit pretty hard down there around Lutz for the last couple days. Over 10 inches of rain down there last I heard.

-----------------------

And, since it's been raining off and on all day, I got to play in the shop a little more and turned the handle for the other one! It's the same length, just didn't get 'em lined up straight!


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> I've rode a few out, but it's been a lot of years. Spent 25 in ND, only time you got a storm that lasted that long up there it was frozen. According to the Weather Channel we're supposed to already into it. All I can is... The moss in the trees isn't wiggling yet! Stuff that's showing on the radar up in Georgia now at 8 pm, went through here about 3 - 4 o:clock, got a little breeze out of that but that was about it. Got the batteries all charged up, swimming pool is full of water, power may go out but it'll all be OK.
> 
> Anyone heard anything out of Lou? They been getting hit pretty hard down there around Lutz for the last couple days. Over 10 inches of rain down there last I heard.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> And, since it's been raining off an on all day, I got to play in the shop a little more and turned the handle for the other one! It's the same length, just didn't get 'em lines up straight!
> 
> View attachment 112582




Easier to tell them apart with different handles.


----------



## Blueglass

Ha ha, I had a blast during Hurricane Hugo. My friend and I had big lawn and garden bags and were using them as sails for our skateboards. The eye was the boring part. We were psyched when the other side of the storm hit. Yes I was the Evil Kenevil of my neighborhood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah I know... I started to dig a piece of maple burl out, but I figured I could make it work with the Walnut.

They're actually far more different than the pictures let on Lee. The handle on the straight tool has pretty decent figure, and a lot of chatoyance. There's a lot of lighter gray to almost white in it under light. That lighter band running diagonally in the grain, is just about pure white, and the remainder of that side of the handle turns a really nice light gray. The other handle is pretty much straight grained and plain old Walnut. I picked the stock for the straight one, for exactly that reason.

Likewise, when I turned the straight one, the brass was tight enough that I loaded the tool in the handle, tightened it up, and chucked it backwards over the shaft to turn the brass down, so there's a little divot on the tip of the handle where the live center was running. I'm going to fill that with a little mother of pearl and CA to make it shine. 

The bent tool, obviously can't be chucked backwards, so I had to pull my head out of my ass and turn that one like I knew what I was doing. I chucked the square stock, turned the step for the brass a hair smaller so it wasn't quite so tight, put my brass cap on, rechucked it, drilled my hole and ran the live center in the hole in my cap thereafter, and turned and parted it. There's no divot on top of that handle.

They're marked pretty well; cell phone pics, on cloudy days, in poorly lit shops just don't show it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Blueglass said:


> Ha ha, I had a blast during Hurricane Hugo. My friend and I had big lawn and garden bags and were using them as sails for our skateboards. The eye was the boring part. We were psyched when the other side of the storm hit. Yes I was the Evil Kenevil of my neighborhood.



 I mighta been known to do some stupid bat guana like that back in my early days too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JohnF

Rocky, are you sure that brass cap you wear isn't 100% tin?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Where's the holes?


Aha....I see what you're sayin now. Seems as though I got ahead of myself.....


----------



## rocky1

That'll teach you to laugh about my tin cap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ha!


----------



## rocky1

Well time to go to bed and save batteries. Power went out about 20 minutes ago. Sitting here on the laptop using my cell phone for a hotspot, so I can watch the radar. Worst of it should be here in another 3-4 hours. 2 more bands of rain before we hit the eye. Thus far - Pretty anti-climatic. Inch and a half of rain since yesterday at noon, and the winds are blowing maybe 20 mph, with occasional gusts to 30.

Time for a nap!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohnF

Rocky, I hope that hurricane didn't blow your house down last night!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

@rocky1 hope you guys ride it out OK, and that goes for any WB folks in that area. My Dad and his wife are in FL and they are having tree down issues all over from saturated ground and a bit of wind tipping over the trees root ball and all.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

@Spinartist, you doing okay there? Tony


----------



## rocky1

All is well here in the north of Florida. Still out of power, got fridges and freezers plugged in on the generator, broke out the Coleman stove so the wife could have her coffee this morning and made her day. Was still a bit windy at that point, and the grill wasn't cutting it for heating coffee water.

Few limbs down in the yard, blew a few shingles off the shop, trees down across roads all over. Niece's husband rounded a curve headed to work this morning and ran all up in the middle of a big oak tree. He's fine, truck is repairable. Only got about 3" of rain here, winds got wild around 4 am, didn't let up until about 9 this morning. Got a nice breeze and blue skies at the moment. It's all good!!

Battery is about dead on the laptop, fixing to haul the generator to the folks house to run their fridge and freezer for a bit, just wanted to let everyone we're fine. Be back shortly guys!

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Where's the holes?



Better?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Better?
> 
> View attachment 112617



I dunno, Those are kinda small and there are only 5 of them.....


----------



## ripjack13

Well it is a small call.....but it sounds great!


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> @Spinartist, you doing okay there? Tony




No storm here. It went south of us .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I was climbing up, under, and all through this machine. By the time I was done, a mix of grease and mulch had squeezed through my work clothes all the way to my body.
> Why?
> A $500 muffler rotted out.
> Customer just kept running it.
> Exhaust damaged the wire harness.
> Customer hires some guy to fix it.
> Some guy shorted out the computer and also ruined the cab wire harness.
> So, $1000 muffler (parts and labor) just turned into a $12,000-$15,000 repair



Well you know what they say:

_Fix your muffler now, and only a thousand you will pay
or hire your buddy Roscoe and end up paying a trained monkey $15 K _

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Well you know what they say:
> 
> _Fix your muffler now, and only a thousand you will pay
> or hire your buddy Roscoe and end up paying a trained monkey $15 K _



I thought they said "Muffler? Who needs a new muffler? Just turn up the radio!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ray D

Made a nice pen for my mother in laws Doctor. She is going to have six weeks of radiation starting Wednesday and my wife wanted to give him a gift. 
Ray

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I thought they said "Muffler? Who needs a new muffler? Just turn up the radio!"



I forgot that mufflers were once used for noise reduction . . . . .


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I forgot that mufflers were once used for noise reduction . . . . .



WHAT??? I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE EXHAUST.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I did manage to get a little bit of turning done today..... (There are 8 more of the key chain knives not pictured, those already got picked up)


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I did manage to get a little bit of turning done today..... (There are 8 more of the key chain knives not pictured, those already got picked up)
> 
> View attachment 112624



So, Colin, what's the deal with the roach clips? Exports to Colorado???

 Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> So, Colin, what's the deal with the roach clips? Exports to Colorado???
> 
> Tony



Bracelet Assistant. Not roach clip. Although if I do a show in Colorado..........


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Bracelet Assistant. Not roach clip. Although if I do a show in Colorado..........



Ahhh, I understand now. I will expect a cut when you do your first show I Colorado though! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ray D said:


> Made a nice pen for my mother in laws Doctor. She is going to have six weeks of radiation starting Wednesday and my wife wanted to give him a gift.
> Ray



Best wishes for a full recovery Ray...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

So what with the lathe troubles I didn't get a whole lot done, Turned bracelet helpers and a couple dozen Mesas. This low productivity is really screwing me up. Also got glued up a couple stamp pens with stamps from the 40's so I could pour the resin this morning before I left. If I finally have the process dialed in (I think I'm finally at a repeatable process I'm happy with since I'm a bit of a perfectionist on these) I'll be able to do a dozen or so more this week before my next show. Partnered with a presentation box these things have been selling like hotcakes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

Schroedc said:


> So what with the lathe troubles I didn't get a whole lot done, Turned bracelet helpers and a couple dozen Mesas. This low productivity is really screwing me up. Also got glued up a couple stamp pens with stamps from the 40's so I could pour the resin this morning before I left. If I finally have the process dialed in (I think I'm finally at a repeatable process I'm happy with since I'm a bit of a perfectionist on these) I'll be able to do a dozen or so more this week before my next show. Partnered with a presentation box these things have been selling like hotcakes!
> 
> View attachment 112696 View attachment 112697 View attachment 112698



Very nice group. What type of resin are you working with?


----------



## Schroedc

Ray D said:


> Very nice group. What type of resin are you working with?



For the Mesas? Those are Inlace Acrylics for the most part I order from Woodturningz, If you're asking about the casting I do in house, That's Silmar 41.


----------



## Ray D

Schroedc said:


> For the Mesas? Those are Inlace Acrylics for the most part I order from Woodturningz, If you're asking about the casting I do in house, That's Silmar 41.


Sorry...the castings. I ordered some Silmar 41 the other day. Looks like you have the technique down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Ray D said:


> Sorry...the castings. I ordered some Silmar 41 the other day. Looks like you have the technique down.



It's been a challenge, stamps from different eras behave differently. Not a lot of info out there and most that cast won't share info. This last pour should validate my process abd then I'll do a tutorial.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

Cut up a bunch of Mahogany but I didn't find anymore with that wonderful spalt in it. I guess the other logs will hve to set some more . What I did find will become a drum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D

Cut up a mess of burl cut offs I received from @brown down. There was a bunch of nice pen blanks hidden in those. 
Ray

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Worked on a bowl from spalted Magnolia.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Ray D

Made a new crosscut sled for the table saw. The old one was close to 20 years old and really showed it. Started on a dedicated 45 degree sled for making boxes.
Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Finished the inside and bottom of the bowl, started a pen for my daughter and cleaned and started to organize the shop...really needs it. Oh yeah...finished turning another handle for a whisk. 

I'm beat!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D

Lou Currier said:


> Finished the inside and bottom of the bowl, started a pen for my daughter and cleaned and started to organize the shop...really needs it. Oh yeah...finished turning another handle for a whisk.
> 
> I'm beat!
> 
> View attachment 112860
> 
> View attachment 112859



Looking good Lou. I hear you about being beat. I spent the better part of the day in my shop. It's hot out but not as bad as its been.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

My apartment building is being tented fer termites tomorrow so I went through my studio wood storage & pulled out some burls I know have bugs & took them home for a free bug treatment. 2 tubs of bottlebrush tree burls & a few box elder burls. 



Also a 32" diameter coin racing funnel made of Norfolk Island Pine & Monkey Puzzle tree. May have bugs so took home for treating.Its been in storage fer a couple 3 years waiting fer me to complete the coin ramps, one going left & one right. Test coin ramp is on it now. Its going into the Museum Of Science & Discovery in Fort Lauderdale, Fl. I guess I should get it done so I can get paid.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony

Got some killer Bois d'arc from @Kevin so I got right on incorporating it into a board. Tony

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Got some killer Bois d'arc from @Kevin so I got right on incorporating it into a board. Tony
> View attachment 112873


 

It's got lines drawn on it and stuff.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> It's got lines drawn on it and stuff.....



How else will people know where to put the food??????

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I spent some quality time with the new Jet lathe and turned about 50 pieces today, then switched over and wrote a tutorial, You can check it out here-

Casting Vintage Stamps in Acrylic using Silmar 41

Then I got 18 new stamp pens ready to cast so I can pour the resin tomorrow afternoon and turn on Wednesday. If you check out the tutorial you can see the stamps I'm using for this batch, dates range from 1937 to 1969





Then I started on assembly of all the stuff I've been turning for the last week. I've still got quite a ways to go before my next show this coming weekend.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> How else will people know where to put the food??????


So the bottom right corner is where to put the food - where the arrow points!!


----------



## Schroedc

Wildthings said:


> So the bottom right corner is where to put the food - where the arrow points!!



Point it at your belly and it's properly aligned?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> So the bottom right corner is where to put the food - where the arrow points!!





Schroedc said:


> Point it at your belly and it's properly aligned?



Both of y'all guys are purdy smart fellars!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Both of y'all guys are purdy smart fellars!


Sure am glad the phrase you used included Y'all and not "You guys"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday I turned a bunch of slimlines that I had previously prepped for turning. Today I applied finish to and then polished the wood ones and polished up the acrylics. Maybe tomorrow I'll assemble and will post pictures when I have them assembled.

Tomorrow I'm hoping to disassemble the headstock, remove the bearings, and get new bearings ordered. If shipping is fast enough from wherever I order them from, I hope to have it back up and running by next weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Sure am glad the phrase you used included Y'all and not "You guys"



If somebody else had jumped in I could've said "all y'all ".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Today I spent more time putting everything in boxes Yikes! So far I've boxed up 27 boxes just from the shop area!





Haven't even touched the 3 car garage area yet!!





We close on the new house tomorrow. Good thing is there is no time limit getting out of the old house!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Yesterday I turned a bunch of slimlines that I had previously prepped for turning. Today I applied finish to and then polished the wood ones and polished up the acrylics. Maybe tomorrow I'll assemble and will post pictures when I have them assembled.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm hoping to disassemble the headstock, remove the bearings, and get new bearings ordered. If shipping is fast enough from wherever I order them from, I hope to have it back up and running by next weekend.



Don't over do it brother....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Don't over do it brother....



Have been feeling pretty awesome the last few days, but definitely have not been pushing it. When I'm in the shop I've been doing about 15 to 20 minutes of work (Generally was about every two sets of slimline blanks worked on) and then rest for a while. Repeat. So over 1/3 of my time in the shop since I've been back in it has been spent just sitting on the computer, checking in on WB and stuff like that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

There's always new stuff here. So it's nice....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Today I spent more time putting everything in boxes Yikes! So far I've boxed up 27 boxes just from the shop area!
> 
> View attachment 112911
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't even touched the 3 car garage area yet!!
> 
> View attachment 112912
> 
> We close on the new house tomorrow. Good thing is there is no time limit getting out of the old house!!



Good luck brother! I don't envy you, I HATE moving, but I'm sure that huge shop will be nice! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Did some re-arranging so I can put in a wood burner, in already small and crowed shop. Boy do I ever accumulate a lot of crap and I seem to save all of it.
I did get the stove moved in now need to install it before winter. I did get the wood burner installed in our home this past week so one down one to go.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I pent the day cleaning and working on odd jobs, Sent off some proposals/proofs for a laser job due October 1st, got the resin poured for 18 stamp pens, cleaned everything and worked on a scarecrow for decoration for the fall town hoo hah. And then started on sorting stamps. My FIL is a stamp cpollector and gave me a huge pile of duplicate used stamps he had in bins. Some stuff going back to the late 1880's. I'm thinking some unique one of a kind pens using a mix of different stamps from the same era (Like the 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5 cent stamp all on one tube)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

Not bad for the first 3 hours in the shop today, got the blanks sliced, squared, and turned and assembled form the pour I did yesterday. Now to work on the boxes for them and set up later today for some good pictures. Starting to look into possibly marketing the blanks to other turners...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Molokai

Just finished this paleolithic looking knife, it's a first in line of many and I like it a lot. Lots of character .... bog oak on handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I checked on this. It's dry and ready for some light sanding and finish. Learned a lot on this one, next will be better. My wife found a guy that wants to trade slabs of koa and pheasant wood for it when I'm done. Guess I'm going back into making furniture...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8 | Informative 1


----------



## deltatango

Amazing effect Don - would love to see a video...


----------



## deltatango




----------



## Sprung

Nothing in the shop since Monday. Thought of going to the shop for a little bit this evening, but chose to do this at the kitchen table instead. It's connection to the shop? By next fall I'm planning to build both an apple grinder and a cider press.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

Cut up 4 nice book matched Mahogany boards, 2 pretty spalted, plus I ended up with a couple crazy call and pen blanks. Didn't do much but felt good to work with wood a little. I'm trying to stockpile enough Mahogany to build a kick drum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

deltatango said:


> Amazing effect Don - would love to see a video...


I love a good video, here is a classic video...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I spent the weekend, attempting to make the dust collector more compact, so that I'd be able to get my TS to sit along the back wall. Well, that turned into having to clean the mess... I tried the Leaf blower method of sawdust removal, and have determined, that I'm going to suffer, like a family of 7 does after a beach trip, and cleaning almost daily to get all the sand/dust out as it seems to resettle everywhere. Getting the saw moved, I then realized, I have no outlet on that wall. so I make up a heavy extension cord to use, until I feel like taking a cabinet off the wall, and removing pegboard, to run a wire.

I did get most of it cleaned up, other than the 2 work benches.... granted they never seem to be clean anyway.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I didn't get much time today so I took what time I had and repaired a broken gitz oil cap on my southbend metal lathe. Then drilled holes and mounted a vice to the metal shop work bench. Some progress on the shop is better than no progress as I am in the home stretch to getting the shops done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Had a partial day in the shop, got the showroom put back together after a show this past weekend, Didn't get any actual making done today but did get an envelope in the mail with some stuff that should interest folks like @Woody or his other Texas friend.... here are just 3 of the 11 sheets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

This came in for a new transmission.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JohnF

I'll bet that one takes some time and some good jacks to split.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Tried to do my best Colin impersonation... I don't know how in the hell he does it!

Little bit of everything, bad picture included...

Outside to Inside -

Flame Box Elder
Not sure what that next one is...
Curly Walnut
Jamaican Dogwood
Maple Burl - I think... at least the curl in it looks like Maple, as did the raw blank.

Hate this kit! Exposed tube on bottom end tends to twist easily if you happen to catch, makes for a pain in the ass to fix.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Tried to do my best Colin impersonation... I don't know how in the hell he does it!
> 
> Little bit of everything, bad picture included...
> 
> Outside to Inside -
> 
> Flame Box Elder
> Not sure what that next one is...
> Curly Walnut
> Jamaican Dogwood
> Maple Burl - I think... at least the curl in it looks like Maple, as did the raw blank.
> 
> Hate this kit! Exposed tube on bottom end tends to twist easily if you happen to catch, makes for a pain in the ass to fix.
> 
> 
> View attachment 113547
> View attachment 113548



Yeah, the exposed tube can be a bother, I like the kit but usually throw away the squishy part. You didn't do a bad job at all! That's a fair amount of work there!


Here's my productivity for the day, 8 razor/brush sets and 5 safety razors.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> This came in for a new transmission.
> 
> View attachment 113527
> 
> View attachment 113528
> 
> View attachment 113529



Just keep it in first, who needs more gears?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

It was rocking along pretty good, my first set went a little slow, hadn't been on the lathe in a few days. Then I decided to clean my tool rest up; filed the pits out of it. Which that helped immensely; it's been awhile since I cleaned it up, and it needed it. Next couple sets I was cruising, I'd glued the tubes up on 7 sets, but I was squaring my ends up, turning, finishing, and assembling a set an hour. Stopped for supper, then I hit the Flame Box Elder and both of those gave me grief; that set is destined for the house.

Had the same problems on both... Spun the tube on both of them. Light colored and show dirt easy, pulled nastiness off the bushing into the finish on the bottom half on both of them. Had to sand them both back to bare wood and start over. By the time I was done with those two, I'd had enough, gave up, took pictures and came to the house. Should have had 3 sets turned in the time I spent on that one set. And, the next set up on the bench is Box Elder Burl!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> It was rocking along pretty good, my first set went a little slow, hadn't been on the lathe in a few days. Then I decided to clean my tool rest up; filed the pits out of it. Which that helped immensely; it's been awhile since I cleaned it up, and it needed it. Next couple sets I was cruising, I'd glued the tubes up on 7 sets, but I was squaring my ends up, turning, finishing, and assembling a set an hour. Stopped for supper, then I hit the Flame Box Elder and both of those gave me grief; that set is destined for the house.
> 
> Had the same problems on both... Spun the tube on both of them. Light colored and show dirt easy, pulled nastiness off the bushing into the finish on the bottom half on both of them. Had to sand them both back to bare wood and start over. By the time I was done with those two, I'd had enough, gave up, took pictures and came to the house. Should have had 3 sets turned in the time I spent on that one set. And, the next set up on the bench is Box Elder Burl!



Been There, done that. The other day had some blanks that would chip no matter what tool i used our how sharp it was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

So today I got a few things done, Turned, finished and assembled two dozen Concave pens, got enough additional stamp blanks glued up to fill the mold when I cast tomorrow (Six stamp pen/box sets sold yesterday so a few holes in the racks), and then the restaurant across the street needed three boards to display/serve cheese or something on, quick whacked out 3 8x18 maple boards, sanded them and got a few coats of butcher block oil on them, tomorrow I'll buff them up a bit and deliver in time for the wedding reception at 3pm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass

Mixed epoxy on this scrap of Mahogany. I thought it looked cool, so here.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D

Blueglass said:


> Mixed epoxy on this scrap of Mahogany. I thought it looked cool, so here.
> 
> View attachment 113694




That's a pretty nice piece of scrap. Lol


----------



## Schroedc

Today I realized my rack was getting low on Carpenter Pencils so I whacked out 15 of them today, got the mold filled and the resin poured. I forgot how much easier fresh resin flows. Of course the last 8 ounces in my old can had some teeny tiny little floaty junk so I ended up with a tweezers pulling out anything that didn't migrate to the bottom. Grrrr. I use less catalyst for a longer working time so it was doable, just a pain in the butt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Today I realized my rack was getting low...



I was in target today and I happened to walk by the women's section and noticed a woman buying a support bra for the very same reason!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## NeilYeag

1:
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/shoe%20locker%202%20434x512_zpssg18klul.jpg

1a:
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/shoe%20locker%204%20480x640_zpszraayaku.jpg 

2:
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/cabinet%20components%202%20480x640_zps8tble4de.jpg 

3:
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/shop%20mess%202%20480x640_zps1pzsmcmd.jpg 

1. Finished up a Shoe Locker for a friend. Hand forged hinges by me.. Yes they are suppose to go on the inside of the lid, but I wanted to show them off. Now to finish and stain. 
2. Got some kitchen base cabinet parts roughed out.
3. Made a big Freakin' Mess....

Why can't you do 1 and 2 w/o 3???

4. Sat down had one or three barley pops. A good day in the shop....._*Priceless*_.

Happy Happy

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Schroedc said:


> Yeah, the exposed tube can be a bother, I like the kit but usually throw away the squishy part. You didn't do a bad job at all! That's a fair amount of work there!
> 
> 
> Here's my productivity for the day, 8 razor/brush sets and 5 safety razors.
> 
> View attachment 113549 View attachment 113550


The brush sets are awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Cut apart the slab I cast, turned, assembled and got the boxes made for some more pens.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

You got all that done, and worked on the Trailblazer transmission lines for 12 hours? Good grief dude!! You got any pictures of you wearing your superman cape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> You got all that done, and worked on the Trailblazer transmission lines for 12 hours? Good grief dude!! You got any pictures of you wearing your superman cape?



The trailblazer job was over two days. About 4 1/2 hours of actual working on the truck each day. Delivered it to the neighbor. Showered and now eating dinner. So not quite 12, only 9

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@NeilYeag What is the wood on the cabinet?


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> got enough additional stamp blanks glued up to fill the mold when I cast tomorrow (Six stamp pen/box sets sold yesterday so a few holes in the racks),





Schroedc said:


> got the mold filled and the resin poured.



That funny to me, right there. I liked the pics/post on my phone...now that I'm on my computer, What you did there....I can see it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I found a nice big filter on fleabay for $44 including shipping!!
I cut off the sheetmetal corners to fit my dust collector and then ground down the sharp edges with my grinder and then taped it off. It works so much better than the cloth top!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I found a nice big filter on fleabay for $44 including shipping!!
> I cut off the sheetmetal corners to fit my dust collector and then ground down the sharp edges with my grinder and then taped it off. It works so much better than the cloth top!!
> View attachment 113851
> 
> View attachment 113852
> 
> View attachment 113853
> 
> View attachment 113854



Very cool Colin! Should I send you some yellow or pink tape to add to the hose connector side? Looks like you could use a few more colors! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Very cool Colin! Should I send you some yellow or pink tape to add to the hose connector side? Looks like you could use a few more colors! Tony



I like camo....but Colin might like pink....


----------



## woodtickgreg

I don't know what the missus is fussing about, I don't see any wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I like camo....but Colin might like pink....



Pink or a nice pale lavender.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't know what the missus is fussing about, I don't see any wood.



Ha...wrong side of the shop....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I didn't do diddly squat today. Cleaned, paid bills and planned some pieces for tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

@ripjack13 - Was that the only filter available or did they have more? Got a link? I need to upgrade my DC to a filter. If it specs out as nice as a Wynn does, I might have to see about picking one up - would be a whole lot cheaper than the $188 + $30 shipping for a Wynn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yep...be right back...


----------



## ripjack13

@Sprung 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Camfil-Farr-Filter-211547001-Hemipleat-/331475122371?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hmm...price went up slightly. It was $19 and $25 for shipping when I ordered it on the 10th...


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I like camo....but Colin might like pink....



Sorry Marc, Senior moment. Not sure why I thought it was Colin, it wasn't a picture of 4000 pens or anything......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> @Sprung
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Camfil-Farr-Filter-211547001-Hemipleat-/331475122371?



Hmm, also specs out at 0.5 micron - same as the Wynn... What's the diameter? Think I'm going to have to get one!


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Hmm, also specs out at 0.5 micron - same as the Wynn... What's the diameter? Think I'm going to have to get one!


I'll have to get an exact measure, but its bottom side has a foam ring that sticks out. I wanna say 13" round. I didn't measure the sheet metal square before I cut it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Found some more details - looks like about 12 3/4" diameter from what I saw. My Harbor Freight dust collector's output side is about 19 1/2".

I could easily make an adapter (tapered for better airflow), but want to hear the opinions of others on that. Would I be good to go? Or would I be crippling my DC? HF claims an airflow of 1550CFM.


----------



## ripjack13

Right on. If you get it, you'll need aviation snips to cut the sheet metal flange. It took me about a 1/2 hr to cut it to my line. It's thick metal so it'll take some force to cut by hand.


----------



## Sprung

Got the snips. At the price it's selling for, I think I'll give it a try. If I find it too restrictive, I could always get a second one and build an adapter to use both - and still be money ahead on buying a Wynn.

Katy has forbidden me from making wood or shop related purchases for a while, but gave me the go to purchase one of these - she knows I've been wanting to put a good filter on my DC for better filtration, which yields a safer workshop environment.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

@ripjack13 - Marc, thanks again for the heads up! I've ordered one. This will be the impetus for me to do the revamp of my DC that I've been wanting to do (which includes adding in a separator or cyclone). And, if the one doesn't provide enough flow, I can come back later for a second one and still be in at half the price of buying a Wynn filter...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

This filter improved my airflow greatly over the bag that was on it. Not to mention, no more start up dust blowing out from the bag!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

How big was the square rip? If he's got to modify it to fit anyhow, why cut it? Why not maybe build a 19 1/2" box to fit the square, w/tapered sheet metal funnel within? Or, simply a piece of 3/4" plywood cut to fit the metal base, that's routed to sit down on the discharge duct. 

Started digging in his store and that led me to another with an assortment of dust collection goodies available at pretty reasonable prices too.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Filtration-Equipment/159707/m.html?item=371156153556&_ssn=toolmart750


----------



## ripjack13

I didn't measure the square.....


----------



## NeilYeag

woodtickgreg said:


> @NeilYeag What is the wood on the cabinet?



Greg I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that. It is actually a finger jointed solid wood panel. (look carefully at the pic) They make this in all standard sizes, 12, 16 and 20mm thickness. This one is 16 mm. Comes in 1200x2400 sheets. Cost about US $60.00 a sheet. Not cheap but I guess about the same as cabinet grade plywood you guys have. Here you can not buy plywood for sh..t. It is horrible. They call this stuff Boon Wood. No idea what that means. It kind of works like maple but I don't think it is. People use it for all kinds of small furniture projects like this one. It stains really well and for a painted project it is perfect. Very stable stuff but heavy. Machines and planes easy.

Neil


----------



## woodtickgreg

@NeilYeag 
I see that wood in lots of imported stuff here, I was just wondering what the species was?


----------



## Schroedc

I only got a few things done today....

Decided to add some of the PSI compact carpenter/sketch pencils with the 3mm lead to the inventory



 

And then knocked out just a few Magnetic Graduate Fountain pens. The really dark one on the right is a special order using a piece of my small stach of Dalbergia Negra and the one down in front is some weird wrinkly Hawaiian pallet wood from @Don Ratcliff ..

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

#&%*;"!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ray D

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 113899


Marc, that could of come off the floor of my shop. I feel your pain...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag

woodtickgreg said:


> @NeilYeag
> I see that wood in lots of imported stuff here, I was just wondering what the species was?



No Idea, maybe it is mixed? I should get some close ups and let the Gurus here help ID it. The benefit is, that basically you get a solid wood project without any glue up. The down side as opposed to plywood is that you do have to account for and deal with wood movement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 113899


Marc, I think I figured out the problem that has you tearing up so much good wood... in the pen kits those brass tubes are not for installing after you turn to size, you actually glue them inside the blank BEFORE trying to make a pen. You will find the bushings will fit better too. At least that's what @Schroedc said to do but he uses wrinkled pallet wood to make his pens...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Marc, I think I figured out the problem that has you tearing up so much good wood... in the pen kits those brass tubes are not for installing after you turn to size, you actually glue them inside the blank BEFORE trying to make a pen. You will find the bushings will fit better too. At least that's what @Schroedc said to do but he uses wrinkled pallet wood to make his pens...



Ok...i'll try that this time....thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today I got some things done for Johnny Law. I also drove above the speed limit when he wasn't looking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Today I got some things done for Johnny Law. I also drove above the speed limit when he wasn't looking
> 
> View attachment 113926



Bow Tie Thursday ?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Bow Tie Thursday ?



Apparently it's an inside joke with the dispatchers in that department.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

NeilYeag said:


> No Idea, maybe it is mixed? I should get some close ups and let the Gurus here help ID it. The benefit is, that basically you get a solid wood project without any glue up. The down side as opposed to plywood is that you do have to account for and deal with wood movement.


It looks a lot like rubberwood, they export a lot of furniture made from it from that part of the world. I think when the trees are spent for rubber production they make lumber from it, a pretty decent utility hardwood...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think my little p.o.s. craigslist kitchen table is made from the same stuff.


----------



## barry richardson

woodtickgreg said:


> I think my little p.o.s. craigslist kitchen table is made from the same stuff.


I bet it is. I used to have a dining set made from it


----------



## NeilYeag

barry richardson said:


> It looks a lot like rubberwood, they export a lot of furniture made from it from that part of the world. I think when the trees are spent for rubber production they make lumber from it, a pretty decent utility hardwood...



Interesting, could be. There are tons of rubber tree plantations in the central part of the country. Bottom line is, it's all I have available and it works fine for the utility stuff that I have made out of it.


----------



## barry richardson

Got back from my summer stay in Sacramento a couple of days ago, much to do around my property, but I need a turning fix. Started roughing out this redwood burl I got from @Anthony. Very happy with it, sprayed soe water on it to show it's figure...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

OH MY!!! That is some good looking burl there!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Lots of pen blanks there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

It was just outside of my shop, if that counts.
I made Da Moma new steps to her clothes line.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson

Schroedc said:


> Lots of pen blanks there!


Yea ya know, I was thinking as I was hollowing it out, I wish there was a way to save the inside. Made a huge pile of lace burl shavings...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

barry richardson said:


> Yea ya know, I was thinking as I was hollowing it out, I wish there was a way to save the inside. Made a huge pile of lace burl shavings...



Get one of those concrete coring bits. Modify it to make it a big a$$ hole saw. Core it out. Then add a contrasting colored wood as the base/foot....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today I dusted off the old Etsy shop and got things updated and added an item to it, I figure starting tomorrow I'll add a few items a day to keep it up on the search listings and see if we can get any sales that way. Maybe tomorrow I'll work on making some sawdust...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

I sharpened and cleaned a couple of old wood planes that IIRC came from either @barry richardson or @duncsuss in the spring auction a couple, three years ago. Nice pair of No. 4 round and hollow Had to make a plane mallet to adjust them too out of ABW and LV. Decided to hold off on making inventory for a while as I have decent back stock and since no traffic it just sits there.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Spinartist

Oooooooo... A Powermatic 3520*A*. I used to have one of those. It was my first lathe!!


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Get one of those concrete coring bits. Modify it to make it a big a$$ hole saw. Core it out. Then add a contrasting colored wood as the base/foot....




 Worth doing with that piece!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

barry richardson said:


> Got back from my summer stay in Sacramento a couple of days ago, much to do around my property, but I need a turning fix. Started roughing out this redwood burl I got from @Anthony. Very happy with it, sprayed soe water on it to show it's figure...
> View attachment 113982




Put a handle on it & you got a Koolade pitcher!!!!


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Today I dusted off the old Etsy shop and got things updated and added an item to it, I figure starting tomorrow I'll add a few items a day to keep it up on the search listings and see if we can get any sales that way. Maybe tomorrow I'll work on making some sawdust...



What's the name of it? I'll share it with my peeps...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> What's the name of it? I'll share it with my peeps...



I'll have to post the link tomorrow. Can't get there on my phone. I think if you search turnedwrite you'll find it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Found it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Schroedc said:


> I sharpened and cleaned a couple of old wood planes that IIRC came from either @barry richardson or @duncsuss in the spring auction a couple, three years ago.


Yes, that was me -- just a few days ago I was wondering if you'd started using them. You must have picked up the vibrations in the ether 

Nice little mallet, btw

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

duncsuss said:


> Yes, that was me -- just a few days ago I was wondering if you'd started using them. You must have picked up the vibrations in the ether
> 
> Nice little mallet, btw



Thank you, after the picture was taken I decided to add leather to one face so as not to mar the planes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I did nothing in my shop for the last 2 days, nursing a sore back. Just a pulled muscle, best thing to do for it is rest it as much as you can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung

Did some shop cleaning today. I have not really done anything in the garage shop since January except run the bandsaw to cut wood, so it was a mess out in the garage. Still have several days of work before tehe garage shop is up and running and ready for me to build some furniture, but it's a start.

I also did some unpacking and getting ready for this: 



 

Tomorrow afternoon I get to crawl under the van and reattach part of the front bumper cover and some other pieces underneath - and double check that there's no other damage. Hit a rather large racoon last night at about 45mph. Only a small crack in the bumper cover and broken mountings on the bumper cover and shroud underneath from what I've seen so far. For now some strategically drilled holes and some good zip ties will get it up back together.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Came down to shop in Ga to run some low voltage wiring, all other wiring complete. Ready for insulation. Some trees starting to change color...yea I know, but no pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango

Ran a batch of burl and spalted wood through my 
5 gallon chamber today. Worked on lathe motor controller also.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Matt, did you receive the dust filter yet?


@Sprung


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Matt, did you receive the dust filter yet?
> 
> 
> @Sprung



I did! Haven't done anything besides unbox it yet. If I was to put it on my DC right now I'd have to make an adapter for it to fit. But, with getting the shop up and running over the next few weeks I'm planning a huge overhaul of the dust collector to add in a separator and change the way everything is mounted - and am planning on the design being easily changed if I find the one filter isn't enough that would allow me to easily modify to add a second. I'll try to remember to take lots of pics of that progress and do a classroom thread on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I did! Haven't done anything besides unbox it yet. If I was to put it on my DC right now I'd have to make an adapter for it to fit. But, with getting the shop up and running over the next few weeks I'm planning a huge overhaul of the dust collector to add in a separator and change the way everything is mounted - and am planning on the design being easily changed if I find the one filter isn't enough that would allow me to easily modify to add a second. I'll try to remember to take lots of pics of that progress and do a classroom thread on it.


----------



## Sprung

@ripjack13 @Tony 
This is kinda what I'm going after, but I have a few things I plan to do different/improvements to add to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kinda....but theres no hole on the other side...


----------



## ripjack13

If that's what the bag is for under it....


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, I won't be doing that bag thing. I've got more and some different things planned, but that pic is about as close as I could get to visually showing what I plan to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I like that cardboard can too....might have to look into that....


----------



## Spinartist

Hollowed out an urn for a funeral home order.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## deltatango

Spinartist said:


> Hollowed out an urn for a funeral home order.
> View attachment 114337


Interesting setup you have there Lee. Could you talk a little about your lathe, the controller, the hollowing system, etc. I like that you can sit while hollowing.
Looks good. Very thoughtful system overall-looks like an excellent way to relax and concentrate.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I haven't done much, still nursing a sore back. I'm going to go for a walk today as that is great therapy for a sore back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Spinartist

deltatango said:


> Interesting setup you have there Lee. Could you talk a little about your lathe, the controller, the hollowing system, etc. I like that you can sit while hollowing.
> Looks good. Very thoughtful system overall-looks like an excellent way to relax and concentrate.



I will do a post showing my hollowing soon!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I got the second coat of a sealer on a foam carb float (to HOPEFULLY ) ethanol proof it. This will be the second product I've tried. I think I'll toss one more coat for good measure tonight. 


()*&^)^) gov't mandates that screw up perfectly good Gasoline.


----------



## Schroedc

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> I got the second coat of a sealer on a foam carb float (to HOPEFULLY ) ethanol proof it. This will be the second product I've tried. I think I'll toss one more coat for good measure tonight.
> 
> 
> ()*&^)^) gov't mandates that screw up perfectly good Gasoline.



I take it a brass float isn't available for that carb?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Nope. I tried making one by converting an existing one, but it's too thick, and hits the body too soon. I'm afraid to try undoing the solder to thin it up.

The Carb is a Mil surplus one, (designed in the 50/60's, and it's a known issue. If I could figure out a way to hook the governor to a diferent carb it wouldn't be much of an issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@mdlbldrmatt135 
What kind of engine and carb is it?


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> I have not really done anything in the garage shop since January



You yanks without heat & air who have to work around the seasons should call your shops _The Olde Yankee Workshop_ - the only reason Norm named his _The New Yankee Workshop_ is because he added heat and air and can work year-round.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> You yanks without heat & air who have to work around the seasons should call your shops _The Olde Yankee Workshop_ - the only reason Norm named his _The New Yankee Workshop_ is because he added heat and air and can work year-round.



LOL! I do actually have both heat and air in the shop, though the garage isn't fully insulated so the coldest parts of winter and hottest parts of summer aren't the most fun to work out there. (Though the lathe is in the basement of the house where it's comfortable all year round.) I have had lathe time, but it wasn't the weather that's kept me out of the garage shop and getting started on some furniture - just been an off year around here with lots of things that have come up that haven't permitted me to get into the garage shop to get any work done in there.

Started getting it cleaned up last weekend. Tomorrow I'll be working on the vehicles, doing some more cleanup in the shop, and visiting with @David Van Asperen and his wife when they stop by. Next weekend Katy and the boys are gone for 5 days - hoping to have the shop all put back together and working on project during those 5 days since I don't have much going on then and will be able to spend a bunch of time in the shop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

woodtickgreg said:


> @mdlbldrmatt135
> What kind of engine and carb is it?



I forget the company that made most of them. Since it's military, there were several makers. the Engine models it fits are: 1A08, 2A016 and 4A032.
The Float I tried modifying was a Oregon 49-009 but it's a bit too tall. the dia's are good, and needs a different mount.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> You yanks without heat & air who have to work around the seasons should call your shops _The Olde Yankee Workshop_ - the only reason Norm named his _The New Yankee Workshop_ is because he added heat and air and can work year-round.



Kevin, it hit 75 there, too hot for Matt!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Kevin, it hit 75 there, too hot for Matt!



That's borderline for me! I'm really loving the cooler weather we've finally been getting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> That's borderline for me!



Me too! If it drops 1 or 2 degrees from that I go hunting a sweater!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Me too! If it drops 1 or 2 degrees from that I go hunting a sweater!





75 and I'm usually too warm in shorts and a tshirt!


----------



## Tony

75 and I'm wrapped in a blanket!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> 75 and I'm wrapped in a blanket!



Probably some people don't believe you. 75 outside in the sun is nice. But 75 in the house at night and I'm under the blanket.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I measured three times and still screwed it up. Making a display case for a customer for their pen collection, measured everything a zillion times and somehow the drawers are a 16th of an inch to wide to fit in the freaking hole. I think I need to walk on down to the legion for a beer or something....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I need to walk on down to the legion for a beer......



Do like George Jones did when his wife took his truck keys away from him . . . ride the lawn mower 2 miles to the beer joint.


----------



## woodtickgreg

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> I forget the company that made most of them. Since it's military, there were several makers. the Engine models it fits are: 1A08, 2A016 and 4A032.
> The Float I tried modifying was a Oregon 49-009 but it's a bit too tall. the dia's are good, and needs a different mount.


Got any pics? I might be able to help if I can get some more info. Not promising anything but I am willing to take a look and try. The model Numbers do not look familiar to me.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Do like George Jones did when his wife took his truck keys away from him . . . ride the lawn mower 2 miles to the beer joint.



One of my favorite Possum stories!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Probably some people don't believe you. 75 outside in the sun is nice. But 75 in the house at night and I'm under the blanket.



I keep my house 62-65 in the winter...in the summer windows open and the house fan runs In the morning to pull in the cool air. Then after dinner it gets turned on and the windows on the shady side of the house are opened...


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I measured three times and still screwed it up. Making a display case for a customer for their pen collection, measured everything a zillion times and somehow the drawers are a 16th of an inch to wide to fit in the freaking hole. I think I need to walk on down to the legion for a beer or something....



Oh maaaaaannnnn.....


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> One of my favorite Possum stories!! Tony



Speaking of possums I trapped one last night that's been causing havoc around here, and on the way to town I let it go at a branch on the north side of the lake. When I opened the door he came flying out and made a beeline for the water 15' away and launched his self into the lake 4' down an embankment without hesitation. He swam across the 30' branch to the other side and hauled ass into the woods. Never seen nothing like it. I knew possums could swim but never saw it before - they can swim better than I would've ever guessed!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I keep my house 62-65 in the winter...in the summer windows open and the house fan runs In the morning to pull in the cool air. Then after dinner it gets turned on and the windows on the shady side of the house are opened...





Man, I would be miserable! Nikki keeps the AC set at 79 and I freeze my arse off!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I keep my house 62-65 in the winter...



You don't have to worry about me or Tony coming to your house in the winter.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> You don't have to worry about me or Tony coming to your house in the winter.



What? You mean you're not coming up to help shovel my walk?!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Oh maaaaaannnnn.....



Ok, After an hour and a half of cussing, swearing, and creative something or other I managed to figure out and fix my problem, got out the sled, clamped the drawers down and carefully trimmed them to fit. I probably should have just made them over but 100+ year old Butternut doesn't grow on trees any more 

Tomorrow I'll install the cleats for the top tray that sits at an angle, make the lid with the window, band the bottom with a molding and make the pulls and handles. Hoping to get a first coat of finish on it before the end of day tomorrow as the lady that ordered it wants it by Tuesday.

It doesn't look like much now but I think the handles and hardware will make it pop or at least I hope so. If she decides she doesn't like it I'll have a place to store my antique pens

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Looks good Colin. 
I'm surprised you didn't go "unplugged" and use a low angle plane....(jack plane?)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good Colin.
> I'm surprised you didn't go "unplugged" and use a low angle plane....(jack plane?)



On a deadline, saw already set up, did think about it but just wanted to get past that problem and move on. About half has been done unplugged, the sides I had to split a thicker piece with a hand saw, and plane to thickness. Quite a few of the cuts to length have been with my Japanese pull saw. There are some dovetail joints that were cut by hand.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I just remembered the name... Marvel Schebler built the carbs. I can adapt a Tecumseh clone, but loose the governor connect ability.

Pics of the engines:
http://saturnsurplus.com/engine/onecyl.htm
http://saturnsurplus.com/engine/twocyl.htm
http://saturnsurplus.com/engine/engine.htm

Parts are common across them, with the exception being the block (and some other components on the 4 cyl.)

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h23/mdlbldrmatt135/Generator%20related/WP_000047.jpg
The foam float is on the Right. the pic is borrowed from the smokstak forum!

I have a dataplate from a carb somewhere... I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Matt, I'm not familiar with that engine, but I would get creative with some soldering on the brass float to make it work if I where you. Tecumseh brass floats have all but dissapeared and are now plastic. A Briggs and Stratton brass float from a downdraft carb might be able to be adapted as well. If you can I advice making a brass float and ditching the cork float as you will have constant problems with the cork. The trick is to get the tang set so the float sits level when it shuts off the fuel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

The one I tried modifying didn't work, so I may play with it, when I get some time... I need to get it running as I need the air supply as my Oil-less direct drive is gonna go anytime. So I'm trying to seal the foam, and I did find some Ethanol free gas in town.... Only an extra $1.00 a gallon.......

I tried Kreem fuel tank sealer, but it let fuel get under it. Others have has success with other stuff from Lee Pedersen, or the Red Kote feul tank liner. I figured I'd try model airplane dope in the mean time.


----------



## Sprung

Did some cleaning in the shop. Started to get ready to crawl under the van and @David Van Asperen pulled into my driveway. David, it was very nice to finally meet you and to visit with you!

Now back under the van I go...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Did some cleaning in the shop. Started to get ready to crawl under the van and @David Van Asperen pulled into my driveway. David, it was very nice to finally meet you and to visit with you!
> 
> Now back under the van I go...



Matt, you know the rules,


PICS!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Matt, you know the rules,
> 
> 
> PICS!!!!



David was going to take a pic of me, but I don't like my ugly mug posted places!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> David was going to take a pic of me, but I don't like my ugly mug posted places!



Be honest, He forgot the wide angle lens right? 

But seriously, you are one really tall guy, probably couldn't get back far enough to take a picture without cutting off your head.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Got the shop picked up a bit, finished the woodworking part of the pen display case I took a commission for. It looked pretty boring so I added a molding around the bottom in white oak, and did the handles out of the same material. Looks really good with the 100 year old reclaimed butternut. Tomorrow morning I have a few wooden pins to put in a couple spots for design accent and it'll sit until Sunday. I have a few tables and a couple other things I want to Poly so I figured let the dust settle a couple days and then do all those at once on a day where traffic in the shop is usually slow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Hid from Matthew! No not you @Sprung the hurricane that wasn't here.

Took advantage of shop time and built a mold to cast a 5 slot mold, to cast blanks. Got my resin mixed and poured, had it setting on the saw with saw running to give it a little vibration and work the bubbles out, was all working good when power quit. Set there beating on the mold for about 5 minutes and the power came back on. Since the directions say to cure under vacuum to remove the bubbles, I decided to see if it would fit in my big vacuum chamber, since my vibration table crapped out on me during precious curing time. It did, so I hooked all that up quick, and fired the pump up. It did exactly what I thought it was going to do to begin with!

VACUUM IS NOT A GOOD THING TO DO, WHEN USING A WOOD MOLD FOR YOUR MOLD ON THIS STUFF!!

Got to about 25 inches of vacuum and it started pulling lots of bubbles, silicone was piled up half inch above my mold. Shut it down and went back to vibration, sitting on the running saw and tapping the mold. It all went back in the mold!! Lots of bubbles floated up before it really began to set. Got my fingers crossed, it looks good so far! Except it's *PINK!!* Thought about dying it a different color; but I figured it would be easier to find like this!! I don't care where it is in the shop, I should be able to see it. Not to sure it won't glow *PINK!! *in the dark, cast *PINK!! *glow out from under goodies piled on top of it and such. 

More on this one when I break it apart tomorrow!







After getting that all back together, in the mold, bubbles settled out of it, and mold edges cleaned up some; since I had the vacuum chamber set up and working good, I grabbed a bunch of goodies to toss in the stabilizing pot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Be honest, He forgot the wide angle lens right?
> 
> But seriously, you are one really tall guy, probably couldn't get back far enough to take a picture without cutting off your head.



I don't know - you, Dave, and I are all roughly the same height.

But, I declined the picture. Not a big fan of having my picture posted many places. And I looked like I had spent time crawling under a car and rolling around on the ground because, well, that's what I'd been doing before Dave pulled up!


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Hid from Matthew! No not you @Sprung the hurricane that wasn't here.



I can send my older boy down, if you'd like. His name isn't Matthew, but you'd think that a hurricane went through your house and shop after a few hours of him being there!

Just glad that, while it was bad in many places, it wasn't as bad as everybody was thinking it would be!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> I can send my older boy down, if you'd like. His name isn't Matthew, but you'd think that a hurricane went through your house and shop after a few hours of him being there!
> 
> Just glad that, while it was bad in many places, it wasn't as bad as everybody was thinking it would be!



How old is he, pretty sure we got his match here. 5 year old grand niece we're raising is about that bad. Runs wide open everywhere she goes, everything she does. She speaks in 90% question mode, all the time. Every time she comes in the shop, she wants to haul all of my scraps back to the house. Not sure if the wife and Nana have been tossing all of that stuff, or if she's got enough wood to heat the house all of January, in Minnesota, buried in her closet somewhere. She's a trip!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> How old is he, pretty sure we got his match here. 5 year old grand niece we're raising is about that bad. Runs wide open everywhere she goes, everything she does. She speaks in 90% question mode, all the time. Every time she comes in the shop, she wants to haul all of my scraps back to the house. Not sure if the wife and Nana have been tossing all of that stuff, or if she's got enough wood to heat the house all of January, in Minnesota, buried in her closet somewhere. She's a trip!!



He''s just about 4. Sounds like the two of them would get into a lot of trouble/have a lot of fun together!


----------



## rocky1

Oh yeah... anyone even tries to keep up with her, and she's happy! It's good we've got her around to keep Nana in line though; the old gal about run me and the wife to death before Charli got broke out of a crawl. Now the little one keeps her in line. Funny as hell, grandma fusses and complains about the little one not listening, being hard headed, not ever stopping, and running wide open all the time, and they're two peas in a pod. Like you turned back the clock 75 years and made an exact copy. Never know which one is going to wear the other out before days end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Well @rocky1, unless tiny @Sprung has more heat tolerance than his Father, you're safe from attack! 

 Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tony said:


> Man, I would be miserable! Nikki keeps the AC set at 79 and I freeze my arse off!!!



I didn't know there was even a 79 degree setting on an AC. The highest mine has ever been is 70. We try to keep the house between 67 and 70 year round.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I know it's on mine... Live with two women with broke thermostats, find ours set on 85 occasionally. Told them there wasn't much use at that point, you might as well just toss a fan in the window.

Then I get, "Well mom goes outside and when she comes back inside she freezes." To which I replied, "You might want to tell mom to put a coat on if she's freezing, because I am burning up, and my only option here is to run around the house nekkid! It's your call!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like to keep my house around 64 in the winter and about 70 ish in the summer. I don't like the heat! I'm one of those guys that can do nothing and just sit there and sweat. Fall is here and the temps are more to my liking, 40's at night and 60's during the day, and low humidity, perfect!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> We try to keep the house between 67 and 70 year round.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

NYWoodturner said:


> We try to keep the house between 67 and 70 year round.



Alas, @Kevin, another member we can never visit! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Alas, @Kevin, another member we can never visit! Tony



We're going to meet in a neutral location. Somewhere like Texas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Got some finishing done today. 3 coats of satin WOP, Let dry overnight and wax them tomorrow. Tuesday the pen case gets delivered and the tables will be in the showroom for sale. Hopefully not for long

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Rubbed down and waxed everything today, Did some engraving and made 100 soap savers for my soap lady. Here's the finished box. Hoping for a bright day outside tomorrow morning to get some decent pictures for my portfolio before I deliver it to her in time for the anniversary dinner tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from work and did a little more electrical work. I had an electrical box with receptical hanging out in space still from one of the walls I removed. I finally disconnected the wires, re routed and secured them and terminated them in a junction box. Then while I was at it i did the same thing with a box in my laundry room, and moved a light socket to connect it to another circuit that is switched. Now both lights in the laundry come on with one switch. I think I only have 2 more outlet circuits to run in the metal shop and then I think I'm done with the electrical.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

woodtickgreg said:


> Matt, I'm not familiar with that engine, but I would get creative with some soldering on the brass float to make it work if I where you. Tecumseh brass floats have all but dissapeared and are now plastic. A Briggs and Stratton brass float from a downdraft carb might be able to be adapted as well. If you can I advice making a brass float and ditching the cork float as you will have constant problems with the cork. The trick is to get the tang set so the float sits level when it shuts off the fuel.



Greg,

I was mistaken, Zenith was the manufacturer of the Carb in question.... 
http://s60.Rule #2/user/mdlbldrmatt135/media/Generator related/mil_std_engine_carb.jpg.html

I managed to locate the Gov't drawing of it.


----------



## Sprung

Out of the shed it comes. Later today I'm hoping to be able to post a picture of it all (plus a whole bunch that currently resides in the shop) back in the shed, after I've build a lumber rack for it. Having it all just stacked in the shed has been a pain to get at whatever boards I've needed - because it was never the ones on top. A multilevel lumber rack will make it much easier for me to sort it by species and size and be able to access it all easier. There's a few pieces in here from a mixed lot of boards I picked up that I'm still trying to identify...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> There's a few pieces in here from a mixed lot of boards I picked up that I'm still trying to identify...
> 
> View attachment 114957



Easy, It's wood.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Got the rack built, the pictured lumber into the rack, and everything else back in the shed. Tomorrow I'll move lumber from the garage to the shed and finish organizing the shed.

No pictures - it's dark already and I could barely see inside the shed to carry the last items in. Pics tomorrow once it's completely loaded up.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pics before it's loaded would be cool too! Happy you are making progress, I know how that feels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got just a couple stamps in the mail, now to sort and organize all of them into some sort of comprehensive catalog for the stamp pens so I can take orders..... There are most of the commemoratives issued between about 1940 and 1965 here.

Aaaand apparently the camera on my phone has just $hit the bed and won't focus any more....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Sprung said:


> Out of the shed it comes. Later today I'm hoping to be able to post a picture of it all (plus a whole bunch that currently resides in the shop) back in the shed, after I've build a lumber rack for it. Having it all just stacked in the shed has been a pain to get at whatever boards I've needed - because it was never the ones on top. A multilevel lumber rack will make it much easier for me to sort it by species and size and be able to access it all easier. There's a few pieces in here from a mixed lot of boards I picked up that I'm still trying to identify...
> 
> View attachment 114957




What kind of wood are those old saw horses made of that you trust them to hold your precious wood stock pile???


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> What kind of wood are those old saw horses made of that you trust them to hold your precious wood stock pile???



Lol! They're old pine hand-me-down saw horses. They held just fine.


----------



## kweinert

No pictures because I'm sitting in the airport right now, but between yesterday and today I got the primer and final coast on the two existing walls and two wall cupboards attached. Also got the base cabinets screwed to each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

kweinert said:


> No pictures because I'm sitting in the airport right now, but between yesterday and today I got the primer and final coast on the two existing walls and two wall cupboards attached. Also got the base cabinets screwed to each other.




You're remodeling an airport now!! Awesome!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Can I guess you saw that your Broncos did not fare too well today.


----------



## Spinartist

Woodturning. Finish cut an urn from Wild Tamarind for an order. Prepped some box blanks. Mentored a student through a hollow vessel.


----------



## ripjack13

What's All this yappin goin on and lack of pictures.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NeilYeag

Ah... so tired of working with sheet goods. Had to get away from the kitchen cabinet making this weekend. Pulled out some walnut from the "imported" stash. Project pictures to follow, but here is a wip shot:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/Stanley%2006%20Shave_zps0g4l460a.jpg 
Thin enough???

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

Spent the day on prep work. Stabilizing some blanks so I can complete a pen I owe someone and while those were bubbling away worked on prepping some stamp blanks for inventory and an order. Can't wait to get that thick acrylic so I can complete my monster chamber and run 4 or 5 colors at once.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1

Been battling a touch of flu this week and haven't seen much shop time. Finally feeling a little better, so this evening I had to get out of the recliner and go do something. Figured one of Doc's Christmas Bells was a nice simple little project. WRONG!!!

Let's just say, I'm glad I wasn't trying to make a dollar tonight! If it could go wrong, it did! Repeatedly!! Gonna call this one a Prototype, and hang it on our tree... Minor flaws and all!! By the time I got this SOB glued together, I really didn't care about minor flaws. Hour, hour and a half project, took 4 1/2 hours!

Y'all will have to excuse the bad picture, didn't have my phone with me, had to bring the bell in to take a picture of it and the light isn't great sitting in the recliner.

Spalted Red Oak on the bottom, Camphor for the handle, little texturing on the swell, CA finish on both.







Combination is sweet, colors work really well together. Was going to do Walnut on the handle, and I may try that too. Have a whole box of the spalted oak that I rounded out and sealed the ends, hoping to keep it from splitting, as it dried, but it didn't. Going to mix a little Christmasy glitter and resin, fill the cracks, and turn it all into Christmas Ornaments.

@DKMD Hope you don't mind if I copy your bells Doc!!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It looks great Rocky! No fun being sick, I've been under the weather too. Some sinus/ cold, or whatever, just don't feel like myself.


----------



## rocky1

This stuff I've had is just miserable, feel sort of OK, if I don't eat; but I've got an appetite, and get hungry. 4 - 5 days meals went through me in about 45 minutes. Immodium stopped that but, within 10 minutes of eating anything, stomach starts cramping, heart starts racing, get a light feeling in my stomach and chest, get dizzy, low grade fever kicks in, headache sets in, get drowsy, and crash. Tried to go out and do a little work in the yard, nothing at all difficult, and broke out in a cold sweat in all of about 3 minutes. Took a few Pro-Biotics the other night, and within an hour my stomach felt like I'd done 500 situps; knotted up tight all the way across, and stayed that way for about 2 - 3 hours. Otherwise, just feel whipped... can't stay awake, until it's time to go to sleep, then I can't sleep. Have no energy at all!! Nature of the beast I guess, everyone I know that's had it, has the same complaints.

As for the bell, we are our own worst critics. My wife loves it, thinks it is absolutely beautiful! Everyone else will too. When I look at it, I see a bunch of things wrong with it.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Can I guess you saw that your Broncos did not fare too well today.



Yes, I noticed. Thanks for the reminder. 

:)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I got replacement gaskets cut for the Carb. yesterday. Managed to get it reassembled and partially installed (need a wrench with something other than a 15 deg. offset, or a duckbill shape, because of the intake tube. Might have to hit the local hardware/surplus store after work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Set of 3 urns ready to go to Ga. so buddy can finish cut tops & deliver! $$$

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> This stuff I've had is just miserable, feel sort of OK, if I don't eat; but I've got an appetite, and get hungry. 4 - 5 days meals went through me in about 45 minutes. Immodium stopped that but, within 10 minutes of eating anything, stomach starts cramping, heart starts racing, get a light feeling in my stomach and chest, get dizzy, low grade fever kicks in, headache sets in, get drowsy, and crash. Tried to go out and do a little work in the yard, nothing at all difficult, and broke out in a cold sweat in all of about 3 minutes. Took a few Pro-Biotics the other night, and within an hour my stomach felt like I'd done 500 situps; knotted up tight all the way across, and stayed that way for about 2 - 3 hours. Otherwise, just feel whipped... can't stay awake, until it's time to go to sleep, then I can't sleep. Have no energy at all!! Nature of the beast I guess, everyone I know that's had it, has the same complaints.


----------



## rocky1

IF you'd have posted that about 20 minutes earlier I coulda hooked you up! Went after my pressure pot, decided maybe I shouldn't eat on the 2 hour drive up there. Picked up the pressure pot, started home, stopped in Douglas, GA at Wendy's for a bite of lunch, gut started churning before I got to Pearson, 30 miles away.... Barely made the hour and a half drive home! It wouldn't have been a pretty picture!!!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

I got a new workbench and put a handle on a knife today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> View attachment 115217



Ooooh, a Unisaw - very nice!


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Ooooh, a Unisaw - very nice!



1946 Unisaw no less. Needs some TLC but for free I won't complain

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

This first part wasn't in the shop, but rather in the kitchen. Put a bunch of wood I have that needs stabilizing into the kitchen oven for 24 hours to get it completely dry. @Tony and @Bean_counter thought I would get in trouble with my wife for doing this. When I told her she just laughed and said, "Nice!"  It went into the oven yesterday and came out today and went straight into ziploc bags to cool and for storage so moisture wouldn't be reintroduced.



 

This evening I put my first batch of material under vacuum. Air still coming out pretty good and I'm going to bed soon, so will let vacuum run overnight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Got the carb. attached to the engine, Need to pick up some new fuel line, as the stuff was getting really stiff. And did a little organizing last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> This first part wasn't in the shop, but rather in the kitchen. Put a bunch of wood I have that needs stabilizing into the kitchen oven for 24 hours to get it completely dry. @Tony and @Bean_counter thought I would get in trouble with my wife for doing this. When I told her she just laughed and said, "Nice!"  It went into the oven yesterday and came out today and went straight into ziploc bags to cool and for storage so moisture wouldn't be reintroduced.
> 
> View attachment 115232
> 
> This evening I put my first batch of material under vacuum. Air still coming out pretty good and I'm going to bed soon, so will let vacuum run overnight.
> 
> View attachment 115233




So? How'd it turn out?


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> So? How'd it turn out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Yesterday I baked and cast. Today I turned.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

I don't know but if that vacuum pump is still running we may never hear from him again...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Today I hunted all over in my shop for a shovel... It was broke when I found it!

Then I hunted for the instruction manual for my Garrett Metal Detector trying to figure out how to set it up to look for underground electrical wires. Never did find that, or figure it out! (_Downloaded the manual, gave up on locating the wire, and decided to dig it by hand rather than find the wire with the skidsteer._)

Then I hunted down my tape measure to figure out how much pipe I was going to need to reroute that waterline I found in the garden with the tiller on my tractor! (_Schedule 40 PVC is no match for a 45 hp Deere at 2000 RPMs!)_

Then I scratched my head all afternoon trying to figure out how I haven't tilled that damn waterline up previously since it was only about 6-8 inches deep where I found it with the tiller, and I tilled all over the top of it I don't know how many times this spring. (_Uhmmm... yeah for you guys up north... The ground does not freeze down here, EVER, our bat guana don't have to be buried 8 feet deep to keep it from freezing! Although it should be buried more than 8 inches to keep from wrapping it up around the tiller._)

Then I went and bought 50 ft. of PVC, assorted fittings, primer/glue, and a shovel that wasn't broke! Got a third of the trench dug this evening before the mosquitoes chased me inside; it'll be back together 2 ft. deep, OUTSIDE of the garden tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> (_Uhmmm... yeah for you guys up north... The ground does not freeze down here, EVER, our bat guana don't have to be buried 8 feet deep to keep it from freezing! Although it should be buried more than 8 inches to keep from wrapping it up around the tiller._)



It may be that we have to bury stuff deeper, but we're not digging into it when working in the garden!



rocky1 said:


> before the mosquitoes chased me inside



Ahh, mosquitoes. At this point of the year, they are no longer a problem!


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> So? How'd it turn out?



Well, it took a bit over 20 hours before the bubbles stopped, so vacuum pump was shut off yesterday evening and the blanks are soaking right now. I'll put them in the oven on Friday, the next time I'm able to get into the shop.

I did some partial vacuum (just a few minutes) and a soak of some colors to try double dyeing. I think letting them sit for almost 24 hours before baking them off might've been too much - they may have sucked in more color than I was intending them to, leaving little left for a second color. I baked them off last night. I'll run a second color on them Friday then, after their soak, bake them off again and slice a couple open and turn a few to see how the colors turned out. Mostly boxelder burl in the dyes. Without having sanded them or sliced one open yet, the black looks pretty promising and the other colors (red, blue, and green) look decent to good too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

BTW, @Schroedc , seeing your pile of corn cobs there reminds me I need to talk to one of my farmers and get some cobs. I've got one I'll be visiting with tomorrow (if I can catch him before he fires up the combine and heads back into the corn) and will have to remember to ask him. I haven't done a corn cob pen yet and would like to turn some.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> BTW, @Schroedc , seeing your pile of corn cobs there reminds me I need to talk to one of my farmers and get some cobs. I've got one I'll be visiting with tomorrow (if I can catch him before he fires up the combine and heads back into the corn) and will have to remember to ask him. I haven't done a corn cob pen yet and would like to turn some.



If you can't get any, let me know. I've got a 30 gallon trash bag full of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> If you can't get any, let me know. I've got a 30 gallon trash bag full of them.



Sounds good. I can't imagine not being able to get some around here this time of year, but if I strike out, I'll let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

rocky1 said:


> IF you'd have posted that about 20 minutes earlier I coulda hooked you up! Went after my pressure pot, decided maybe I shouldn't eat on the 2 hour drive up there. Picked up the pressure pot, started home, stopped in Douglas, GA at Wendy's for a bite of lunch, gut started churning before I got to Pearson, 30 miles away.... Barely made the hour and a half drive home! It wouldn't have been a pretty picture!!!


The why I haven't eaten fast food in like 20 years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> It may be that we have to bury stuff deeper, but we're not digging into it when working in the garden!




Oh yeah... Phone lines were always the issue up there; never knew where they put them! You'd find them at all kinds of depths, found one 7 1/2 ft. deep one time in a vacant lot, (_it was a slough that had been filled in_). A lot of times you'd be 4 - 8 feet from where they located and dig wires up. 

And, I'm not going to say anything about finding chunks of frozen earth 7 1/2' deep clear up into June, or all them Texans will get fired up! 




Sprung said:


> Ahh, mosquitoes. At this point of the year, they are no longer a problem!



To be perfectly honest we didn't have a problem until Hurricane Hermine blew through here. You could walk around after dark all summer long without a skeeter chasing you. Since Hermine, you need to fill your pockets with rocks if you go out after dark to keep them from carrying you off.




Blueglass said:


> The why I haven't eaten fast food in like 20 years.



I'm not a fan of fast food either Les, you could probably cout all my fast food stops annually on your fingers with a few left over. Only occasionally do it because it's 'fast', and given the option I'll take Subway over any of the burger chains. Seems without fail anymore, the food's cold and stale, poorly prepared to begin with, and a third the size it used to be back when it was actually pretty decent food for a reasonable price.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

I know the temptation and the pain and/ or splatters ha ha.


----------



## Sprung

Not knowing how many more days this year I'd be able to work on getting this done, I took some time today to get the lumber rack filled. Last weekend I emptied the shed, built the rack, then loaded it with what had already been in the shed. This weekend I moved a bunch more lumber out of the garage and onto the rack in the shed. 

Some observations today as I filled up the rack:
1. I really need to find more time to get into the shop to start working with this lumber.
2. I should have built the rack bigger, even though I really couldn't afford for it to take up any more space than it already does in the shed. It would be nice to have more room on the rack for potential future lumber purchases.
3. The amount of 2" to 3" thick Walnut I have is greatly disproportional to the amount of 4/4 Walnut stock I have. I need to remedy this. I also need to remedy my lack of 8/4 material in other species, especially in soft maple.

The lower level is all soft maple, with the exception of two boards.
The middle level has my few 10' boards (2 white oak, red oak, and the other appears to maybe be butternut), cherry, hard maple, and more soft maple.
The upper level has random boards on the left - a lot of stuff that I only have one or two pieces of. The two stacks on the right are all walnut.
Hiding in the back, leaning up against the wall, is some natural edge walnut. In front of it is some big box store pine for a project I'm long overdue on completing. Standing upright are a couple small slabs of buckthorn I've got drying and plan to make into a couple natural edge benched.

Also started to clean up and organize the shop a little - still have a long ways to go, but at least I'm finally making some progress.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Not knowing how many more days this year I'd be able to work on getting this done, I took some time today to get the lumber rack filled. Last weekend I emptied the shed, built the rack, then loaded it with what had already been in the shed. This weekend I moved a bunch more lumber out of the garage and onto the rack in the shed.
> 
> Some observations today as I filled up the rack:
> 1. I really need to find more time to get into the shop to start working with this lumber.
> 2. I should have built the rack bigger, even though I really couldn't afford for it to take up any more space than it already does in the shed. It would be nice to have more room on the rack for potential future lumber purchases.
> 3. The amount of 2" to 3" thick Walnut I have is greatly disproportional to the amount of 4/4 Walnut stock I have. I need to remedy this. I also need to remedy my lack of 8/4 material in other species, especially in soft maple.
> 
> The lower level is all soft maple, with the exception of two boards.
> The middle level has my few 10' boards (2 white oak, red oak, and the other appears to maybe be butternut), cherry, hard maple, and more soft maple.
> The upper level has random boards on the left - a lot of stuff that I only have one or two pieces of. The two stacks on the right are all walnut.
> Hiding in the back, leaning up against the wall, is some natural edge walnut. In front of it is some big box store pine for a project I'm long overdue on completing. Standing upright are a couple small slabs of buckthorn I've got drying and plan to make into a couple natural edge benched.
> 
> Also started to clean up and organize the shop a little - still have a long ways to go, but at least I'm finally making some progress.
> 
> View attachment 115510



You know Matt, you have all our sympathy for having an overabundance of 8/4 lumber!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

That's an easy fix, just send everyone here a stick or two of 8/4 walnut, until it gets down to proportional!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> You know Matt, you have all our sympathy for having an overabundance of 8/4 lumber!!! Tony





rocky1 said:


> That's an easy fix, just send everyone here a stick or two of 8/4 walnut, until it gets down to proportional!!



I wasn't saying I had too much 8/4 and thicker walnut, I was saying I didn't have enough 4/4 walnut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Right away he starts backpedaling Tony, would you look at that. Try to help the guy out, and send him our sympathy and all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

The 3" thick slab of walnut in there has been laid claim to by my wife already. We've agreed that I'm only allowed to cut it under one circumstance: She wants a big farmhouse table out of walnut someday and the legs are to come out of that slab. Seeing as we don't have a place to put a big farmhouse table right now, that slab will be hanging around for a while...

But, I'm also not certain I'd trust @Tony with any of them 8/4 pieces. He threatened to cut this board into 1" strips for cutting boards!



 

You do not cut a 16" wide board of walnut up for cutting boards! You save it for a project that can make full use of that width!

And, to think, @Bean_counter thought I should cut it up into pen blanks. Sheesh. Crazy Texans...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice rack Matt and a nice stash of lumber to put on it. Your observation of imbalance in lumber thickness is a sound one. That is why when I mill a log I always cut various thicknesses out of the same log so the color will match. But like you I aquire it anyway I can get it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I opened my mail....

@Kevin

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I opened my mail....
> 
> @Kevin
> 
> View attachment 115530



I hope you can figure out a kit for that - my MIL will love it.


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice rack Matt and a nice stash of lumber to put on it. Your observation of imbalance in lumber thickness is a sound one. That is why when I mill a log I always cut various thicknesses out of the same log so the color will match. But like you I aquire it anyway I can get it



The majority of that walnut came from a guy who has a mill. His first mill couldn't go low enough to make the last piece 4/4, which would leave him with 8/4+ pieces as the final piece. When I was out there I saw his work and he preferred to work with entirely 4/4 material, even if it meant laminating it all back together. They got dried in his kiln and then put on a pallet with a bunch of other random boards. I paid $100 for that pallet - and there was at least 100BF on that pallet. For me, the two biggest prizes on that pallet were the above pictured 16" wide board of 4/4 walnut and the 3" x 9" x 8' slab of walnut. That score, and about 350BF of soft maple for about $0.33/BF, have been my two best scores thus far on lumber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

I had anticipated spending the day in the shop, but the day's plans changed on me...

Did get to head out for about 20 minutes to get some blanks that had been soaking into the oven to cure. Also got some stuff under vacuum - some solid blue, some blue will be the second color added.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## deltatango

I machined a heavy 6" aluminum backing disc for using 6" stik-it psa discs. Tired of flimsy backing plates that bend and warp. Machined the disc and drilled and tapped and assembled to faceplate. Cut psa rubber backing and tried it out. Works like a dream. Use is mostly for finishing stabilized wood pieces.














Tried to upload a video but couldn't figure out how to do it without first loading it to the web.
Anyway, rubber pad on the disc via psa, then stick-it discs, the table, then sand. Thea you disc works fantastically- don't need to push much at all. Smooth as silk.

See video here:

http://woodbarter.com/threads/6-backing-plate-for-psa-discs.29376/

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

@deltatango to upload a video here, you need to have it on youtube or an equivalent site.


----------



## deltatango

ripjack13 said:


> @deltatango to upload a video here, you need to have it on youtube or an equivalent site.



Yah for sure by golly, that's what I meant by "first loading it to the web".
Too bad Woodbarter doesn't host it's own videos, Now that would be cool.
Thanks Marc!

Got it done!

http://woodbarter.com/threads/6-backing-plate-for-psa-discs.29376/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Made a jig for making strips from balsa sheets.

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h23/mdlbldrmatt135/Jig%20Ideas/20161023_145907.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NeilYeag

The result of the Stanley and the Walnut, with a little book matched knarly Mesquite thrown in, couple of coats of oil, then after it cures will do a shellac finish:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/Leather%20Tool%20Cab%205_zpsvloznskj.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Pulled these (and some other blanks) out of their soak and baked them off. Very much looking forward to spinning them up!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Pulled these (and some other blanks) out of their soak and baked them off. Very much looking forward to spinning them up!
> 
> View attachment 115708



Very nice Matt! You learn quick brother! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Killer dye job on those Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

it would be nice to see some of those in the auction! Very nice Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> it would be nice to see some of those in the auction! Very nice Matt.



Thanks, Greg!

I'm hoping to have some blanks ready for the auction, if I can find the time to get some done!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag

NeilYeag said:


> The result of the Stanley and the Walnut, with a little book matched knarly Mesquite thrown in, couple of coats of oil, then after it cures will do a shellac finish:
> 
> http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/Leather%20Tool%20Cab%205_zpsvloznskj.jpg
> 
> Now Set up in its home. Leather tools organized!
> http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/leather%20tools-1%20640x473_zpsmrwd8ukz.jpg


----------



## Schroedc

I made things.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## deltatango

Running a big batch of wood and Cactus Juice through my kiln today:




Spoke with Curtis and he confirmed his recommendation of 185 degrees. The PID controller on this kiln oscillates between 183 and 187 so I'm a happy camper. I have to say that the customer service from TurnTex and Curtis O. Seebeck is phenomenal. He's friendly, helpful and informative not to mention, in my case, patient....
Awesome to run 5 Gallons at a whack. The kiln will take a lot more, so when it adds up, I just run a big batch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

deltatango said:


> Curtis O. Seeburg



Seebeck, but yeah he is very helpful and reachable. Nice kiln!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Hmmm.... I'll have to look at how low some of those kilns will go. I've got a lady down the street with a couple old ones she wanted to get rid of....


----------



## deltatango

Schroedc said:


> Hmmm.... I'll have to look at how low some of those kilns will go. I've got a lady down the street with a couple old ones she wanted to get rid of....



It occurred to me Collin, that using a toaster oven was a waste of good electricity since they don't have any insulation. I was an apprentice to a potter for 3 years back in the late 60's so the kiln just came to mind. I looked on Craig's list and found this one for $150 bucks. Gave the nice woman another $25 for a bunch of kiln furniture.

A lot of the kilns have Bartlett 3K controllers and you can program them any way you want. It is like overkill, considering that a kiln like this will fire up to and over cone 10 (2,500 degrees +/-.) Kilns with a "kiln Sitter" might not go that low. If the model is an L&L Kiln you might just be in luck.

I've found they go from $100 - $250 on Craigslist generally if they have had a lot of use. I have seen some bright shiny ones going for that, but too far away.
The inside of this one is pristine.

This is the way to do large batches of stabilization. I'm so glad I thought of it, sooner than later. Big time money saver. Took a while to figure out just the right program for this application, but I got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango

Kevin said:


> Seebeck, but yeah he is very helpful and reachable. Nice kiln!



Thanks Kevin. I feel very fortunate to have found it relatively close by. I also am ever grateful to have come up with the idea for what I'm doing.
At this point, I can rough turn a bowl, run it through the 5 gallon paint pot, then pop it in the kiln and fire it.
Wooden pots. Voila!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

deltatango said:


> Thanks Kevin. I feel very fortunate to have found it relatively close by. I also am ever grateful to have come up with the idea for what I'm doing.
> At this point, I can rough turn a bowl, run it through the 5 gallon paint pot, then pop it in the kiln and fire it.
> Wooden pots. Voila!



Mark - I am a fan of stabilizing some turnings as well.Do you find that it slows down fading? It seems to be an added benefit from what I can tell.


----------



## Schroedc

I used my shop floor to sort and file paperwork for the accountant. One of the unglamorous joys of owning your own business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Spinartist

deltatango said:


> Running a big batch of wood and Cactus Juice through my kiln today:
> 
> View attachment 116022
> Spoke with Curtis and he confirmed his recommendation of 185 degrees. The PID controller on this kiln oscillates between 183 and 187 so I'm a happy camper. I have to say that the customer service from TurnTex and Curtis O. Seebeck is phenomenal. He's friendly, helpful and informative not to mention, in my case, patient....
> Awesome to run 5 Gallons at a whack. The kiln will take a lot more, so when it adds up, I just run a big batch.




Did you put an oven thermometer to double check the temp or just go with the kiln's reading??


----------



## Spinartist

Worked on three lamps/shades for orders. Made a Indian Rosewood Gavel & Black Walnut strike plate for a honey aviary group meeting.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> Worked on three lamps/shades for orders. Made a Indian Rosewood Gavel & Black Walnut strike plate for a honey aviary group meeting.
> 
> View attachment 116027



Ohhh baby that's a sexy little hammer (we are not allowed to use the word "gavel" in Texas - it sounds really sissy sorta like "pail").

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked on my husky 365 chainsaw, it puked another coil. the last one I replaced was an oem and it didn't last either. I don't know why but this saw eats coils it seems, lol. I think this is this saws 3rd or 4th coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## deltatango

NYWoodturner said:


> Mark - I am a fan of stabilizing some turnings as well.Do you find that it slows down fading? It seems to be an added benefit from what I can tell.


Not sure yet Scott - I feel it's too soon to tell. I'm doing some testing to see what short/long term affects are or will be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango

Spinartist said:


> Did you put an oven thermometer to double check the temp or just go with the kiln's reading??




I have several temp readings. Oven thermometer, a dual readout digital unit with a thermocouple embedded in a piece of wood to reflect the core temp of the largest piece. Additionally. I have a few "control" pieces wrapped in foil, that near the end, I check to be sure the batch is cured, which is also Curtis' recommendation. With 3" thick walls, it's amazing how stable the entire kiln is based on equal spacing of the coils. When it reaches the set point, it wants to stay there. The thermocouples I'm using for monitoring go in through the two peep holes, with the plugs shut. Amazingly consistent results with the PID. That Bartlett controller is an amazing piece of gear.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950

deltatango said:


> I have several temp readings. Oven thermometer, a dual readout digital unit with a thermocouple embedded in a piece of wood to reflect the core temp of the largest piece. Additionally. I have a few "control" pieces wrapped in foil, that near the end, I check to be sure the batch is cured, which is also Curtis' recommendation. With 3" thick walls, it's amazing how stable the entire kiln is based on equal spacing of the coils. When it reaches the set point, it wants to stay there. The thermocouples I'm using for monitoring go in through the two peep holes, with the plugs shut. Amazingly consistent results with the PID. That Bartlett controller is an amazing piece of gear.



My sister has been a potter since the late 60's- funny she played with clay- i played with plaster-dad was an electronics tech- go figure. Her big kiln is amazingly controllable at a long range of temps. Way to think out of the box Mark!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Knocked together this little rolling cabinet with plastic bins. This is for all of my leather working dies, small parts and pieces and well yes I guess junk!

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/Rolling%20Cabinet_zpsdwmhhsdf.jpg

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NeilYeag

Schroedc said:


> I made things.
> 
> View attachment 115835 View attachment 115836


 They look great. I like the newbatch on the bottom. One thing you might do in the future is make the "pointy" end a little longer and perhaps thinner at the end. Some people like to use that end to get into really tight curves. The stuff I make does not require that, but generally speaking that is the way these are done. You might think to post some of these over on : http://leatherworker.net/forum/
I think you can easily sell thes items. 

Neil


----------



## Kevin

NeilYeag said:


> Knocked together this little rolling cabinet with plastic bins. This is for all of my leather working dies, small parts and pieces and well yes I guess junk!
> 
> http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/Rolling%20Cabinet_zpsdwmhhsdf.jpg



Pretty nifty there Neil. Hard to tell what size it is.

I need to get me one of those green Exit stickers for my door. I waste a lot of time trying to figure out how to get out of my shop. Of course, I'd probably not notice the English spelling and just focus on the Thai...then I'd waste even more time trying to decode the alien writing on my door.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## deltatango

Sanded and buffed several pieces from the batch I ran in the kiln yesterday. I was pleased with the stabilization. I think the kiln is going to be the way for me to do large batches and keep a relative control over the process.
Here are a few pieces - nice to be able to do large hunks:



 



 



 

A little tough to tell sizes. The biggest is 4 x 6 x 5.5, the other big ones are 3x3's 6-6.5 inches long. 

The kiln is really pretty nice inside. When it's firing from 175-205 degrees, it's cool to the touch on the outside.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Palaswood

I've amassed so much lumber, I had to build a custom lumber rack.

I wouldn't build it out of wood, since that would be a waste of wood, wouldn't it?

So I grabbed from the scrap steel pile. A lady was moving out and throwing away a bunch of clothes racks a few months ago. I knew they'd come in handy. Cut off saw, angle grinder with the flap wheel and stick weld 6013 3/32 rod. 7014 wouldn't penetrate, due to the chrome plating I think.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joseph, good job on the rack and very cool that you re purposed that steel!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

I got a mystery box from the great state of  today!!! Lets see... what shall I make from this AWESOME FLAME BOX ELDER blank. I'm thinkin a wood lamp shade, yeah that's it! A beautiful wood lamp shade, an... an... maybe a peckermill from the center core & some acorn birdhouse ornaments an earrings too!! Yeah, that's the ticket!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> I got a mystery box from the great state of  today!!! Lets see... what shall I make from this AWESOME FLAME BOX ELDER blank. I'm thinkin a wood lamp shade, yeah that's it! A beautiful wood lamp shade, an... an... maybe a peckermill from the center core & some acorn birdhouse ornaments an earrings too!! Yeah, that's the ticket!!
> 
> View attachment 116130
> 
> View attachment 116131
> 
> View attachment 116132




I dunno man. Looks like that has cancer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> I got a mystery box from the great state of  today!!! Lets see... what shall I make from this AWESOME FLAME BOX ELDER blank. I'm thinkin a wood lamp shade, yeah that's it! A beautiful wood lamp shade, an... an... maybe a peckermill from the center core & some acorn birdhouse ornaments an earrings too!! Yeah, that's the ticket!!
> 
> View attachment 116130
> 
> View attachment 116131
> 
> View attachment 116132



Looks like a nasty fungal issue with that blank, you'd better box it back up and send it up to Minnesota for proper treatment and disposal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

More paperwork (The unglamorous side of a commercial shop) but it was all done in the shop so it counts right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## deltatango

Spinartist said:


> I got a mystery box from the great state of  today!!! Lets see... what shall I make from this AWESOME FLAME BOX ELDER blank. I'm thinkin a wood lamp shade, yeah that's it! A beautiful wood lamp shade, an... an... maybe a peckermill from the center core & some acorn birdhouse ornaments an earrings too!! Yeah, that's the ticket!!
> 
> View attachment 116130
> 
> View attachment 116131
> 
> View attachment 116132



Now THAT is a GORGEOUS piece of wood! Beautiful. Congratulations Lee!


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> I dunno man. Looks like that has cancer.




Na. Just a bit of mildew.  We deal with that stuff all the time here in south Florida.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Looks like a nasty fungal issue with that blank, you'd better box it back up and send it up to Minnesota for proper treatment and disposal.




I'll keep 30% of it & send the rest to you to mulch your favorite yard plant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> I'll keep 30% of it & send the rest to you to mulch your favorite yard plant.



Sorry, I've got enough walnut to mulch my wife's flowers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## deltatango

Was planning to test the lathe with new motor today but ran into a snag. The reversing switch on the compound got broken so had to get involved in making another custom controllet. Pulled another controller away from a robotics unit and tried out several controllers to see which one matches best to the compound's motor.



Found one I like and went looking for one like it on the shelf and whatdya know another one was there. Went on a walkabout on the second floor and found a nice case that will work and discovered I had some milling to do on the inside so the controller will fit. Been doing that till I got pooped and said phooey for the day. Tomorrow I'll try to get the box finished and hopefully take the beast for a spin with some mystery FBE that arrived from parts unknown that I can hardly wait to see how it turns and the lathe works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

deltatango said:


> Was planning to test the lathe with new motor today but ran into a snag. The reversing switch on the compound got broken so had to get involved in making another custom controllet. Pulled another controller away from a robotics unit and tried out several controllers to see which one matches best to the compound's motor.
> View attachment 116283
> Found one I like and went looking for one like it on the shelf and whatdya know another one was there. Went on a walkabout on the second floor and found a nice case that will work and discovered I had some milling to do on the inside so the controller will fit. Been doing that till I got pooped and said phooey for the day. Tomorrow I'll try to get the box finished and hopefully take the beast for a spin with some mystery FBE that arrived from parts unknown that I can hardly wait to see how it turns and the lathe works.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango

What puzzles you Daniel-san?

I should mention that I didn't have to make a new controller, but that the broken reversing switch on the old one gave me the incentive to upgrade the compound controller too, since the main lathe has a new controller. I never really liked the controller that was on the compound, it just didn't run the motor as smoothly as I would like. I'm a tinkerer at a heart, a gadgeteer, if you will, so replacing one controller with another is just part of the process for me. The new controller is matched to the correct horsepower, and it's PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) so it smooths out the wave forms. Much better.


----------



## Schroedc

deltatango said:


> What puzzles you Daniel-san?
> 
> I should mention that I didn't have to make a new controller, but that the broken reversing switch on the old one gave me the incentive to upgrade the compound controller too, since the main lathe has a new controller. I never really liked the controller that was on the compound, it just didn't run the motor as smoothly as I would like. I'm a tinkerer at a heart, a gadgeteer, if you will, so replacing one controller with another is just part of the process for me. The new controller is matched to the correct horsepower, and it's PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) so it smooths out the wave forms. Much better.



Way beyond my comfort level. I'm fine with 220 single phase basic wiring, some electronics repair and kit building but controllers scare me a bit. Always worried I'll let the smoke out of them...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## deltatango

Yeah, I hear you Colin. There's an old adage in electronics:
There are two types of people who do electronics, those who use fuses and those who will.

One day early on I fried three controllers, one right after another, until I finally got the message:
USE FUSES.

If you read and reread the manual, then read it again, then maintain concentration and work carefully and methodically, it's really not that much different from construction wiring. I've been working with DC controllers for about 30+ years now, so I guess that's easy for me to say. It is time consuming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Stayed away from the interwebz today for the most part and did a bunch of bowls to mellow myself out. Now to clean up, head out and head home to watch mindless drivel on television.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today I sanded and started making the bowls shine. Also learned not to sand my arm with a fresh sheet of 100 grit on a sander.....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Today I sanded and started making the bowls shine. Also learned not to sand my arm with a fresh sheet of 100 grit on a sander.....
> 
> View attachment 116727




I wondered why the one bowl had red on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Finish sanded a Norfolk vase, cut bottom off, oiled & applied Japan drier. Worked on a few lamp bases. 3 day show this weekend. Trying to as much done as I can fer show.


----------



## deltatango

Beautiful Colin - great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Today I sanded and started making the bowls shine. Also learned not to sand my arm with a fresh sheet of 100 grit on a sander.....
> 
> View attachment 116727


Purty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Finish sanded a Norfolk vase, cut bottom off, oiled & applied Japan drier. Worked on a few lamp bases. 3 day show this weekend. Trying to as much done as I can fer show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got all the bowls buffed out, Here's a cruddy picture of a sampling of them.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

No shop today- headed to mill- Have a big elder burl log to cut up- in fact a bunch of them. I will be worthless afterwards...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I realized I never took a pic of my "shoehorning" of my dust collector to free up some space.

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h23/mdlbldrmatt135/misc%20stuff/20161113_162030.jpg 

The filter bag won't fully inflate... but not a big deal. it does the job!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

I turned a bunch of scraps into shiny trinkets! Wife ran off with the last one before I could get pictures of them.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> I realized I never took a pic of my "shoehorning" of my dust collector to free up some space.
> The filter bag won't fully inflate... but not a big deal. it does the job!!



It never ceases to amaze me how many ways there are to take apart a harbor freight dust collector and re assemble it in a completely different configuration
It's like the McGyver of dust collectors.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Yesterday I took big boards and made smaller boards out of them. Today I get to do the joinery and drill about 1,000 holes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

rocky1 said:


> I turned a bunch of scraps into shiny trinkets! Wife ran off with the last one before I could get pictures of them.
> 
> View attachment 117044


Love the 2 on the right, 

I was always surprised others didn't jump on it like you and Rodney.


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Yesterday I took big boards and made smaller boards out of them. Today I get to do the joinery and drill about 1,000 holes
> 
> View attachment 117045



Whatcha making?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Whatcha making?



Some more of those cribbage tables I did last holiday season, Took an order for one so figured I might as well do a few more while set up for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got the base assemblies all together and drilled the first 750+ holes. Also dug out a table that I'd cut parts for and then decided I didn't like much, figured I'd get it together today too and throw it in the showroom and see what happens. I need to re-cut the oval top, don't like the way it looks, something is off on the curves....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Got the base assemblies all together and drilled the first 750+ holes. Also dug out a table that I'd cut parts for and then decided I didn't like much, figured I'd get it together today too and throw it in the showroom and see what happens. I need to re-cut the oval top, don't like the way it looks, something is off on the curves....
> 
> View attachment 117062




Maybe 1/4 round router the edges too..


----------



## Spinartist

Made a peckermill for an order from the show last weekend that a lady is going to give to her brother for his birthday.

On Thursday Oct. 27th my 85 year old dear friend Herbie left my woodturning studio on his electric bike @ 1:00 pm. At 2:30 he called me to come pick up his bike at the hospital saying he scuffed up his ankle a bit by clipping a curb going 5 mph & falling over. It was worse than percieved. Dislocated ankle & a few broken ankle bones. Surgery & 2 nights in hospital.
He showed up at a show we were doing together a week later on Friday afternoon with a new lower leg cast after having 30 pins pulled out of his ankle bones that morning! What a maniac! He's turning wood now with bag over cast!!
Today we presented Herbie his newly updated electric bicycle.
What's better than a nice set of training wheels!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

I got a trike I made when I used to work at Pratt. It made getting around soooo much easier. If I were closer, I'd modify it to fit the motor an let em use it....it's collecting rust now....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I rescued several lonely pieces of pretty from the firewood pile before the fire goddess cinches them up in her grapple like mitts of might to force feed that little overfed black box in the basement.

Reason #1, I don't have any 'blistered sugar maple' or # 2, 'curly sugar maple' in my wood collection. Helped a guy clear up a 40"DBH. I asked for three sections, I did all right. As a bonus, some sugar tapping stain, yet another one to add.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Mr. Peet said:


> I rescued several lonely pieces of pretty from the firewood pile before the fire goddess cinches them up in her grapple like mitts of might to force feed that little overfed black box in the basement.
> 
> Reason #1, I don't have any 'blistered sugar maple' or # 2, 'curly sugar maple' in my wood collection. Helped a guy clear up a 40"DBH. I asked for three sections, I did all right. As a bonus, some sugar tapping stain, yet another one to add.
> View attachment 117083 View attachment 117084 View attachment 117085 View attachment 117087 View attachment 117088



I've got some KD pieces around of maple with tap holes with the distinctive stripes if you need any.


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Maybe 1/4 round router the edges too..



Oh yes, Some sort of edge treatment is in the plan, right now the top is just sitting on it, haven't pegged it down yet.


----------



## deltatango

ripjack13 said:


> I got a trike I made when I used to work at Pratt. It made getting around soooo much easier. If I were closer, I'd modify it to fit the motor an let em use it....it's collecting rust now....



You worked at Pratt? I was an MFA Student at Pratt in 1971. What did you do there and when?


----------



## ripjack13

2006-14 I was working there intermittently as a shop carpenter (subcontractor) in M building East Hartford. Also worked in Middletown replacing the floor blocks that buckled from drips coming from the roof.
My dad worked there for a long time. He was a machinist and worked on the f-100 and other engines doing the veins? And my grandfather worked there too. He did heat treat...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango

Cool. Only thing I just realized is that you are talking about Pratt and Whitney, LOL.

I thought you were talking about Pratt Institute in Brooklyn.

Oh well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ha...right on. That's what I get for not wanting to type out the whole thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Blueglass said:


> Love the 2 on the right,
> 
> I was always surprised others didn't jump on it like you and Rodney.




Oh, I think you'll like this one even better yet Les!! 

Another day of fun and games in the shop... Not sure why bottle stoppers could be such a pain in the ass, but the first 2 or 3 I turned would not work!!Got one tossed off to the side, to go the shop fridge cause everything that could go wrong with it did.

Let's see, by the numbers... 

Les' Jamaican Dogwood on a bell. 
The ugliest piece of Honduran Rosewood Burl in the box, (or so I thought), on a bell.
Stabilized Spalted Red Oak on a bell. 

Black Walnut, Russian Olive, Russian Olive on short stoppers. Oil and wax, topped them with Clark's Cutting Board Finish, just because. 
Black Walnut, Russian Olive Burl, Russian Olive Burl on long stoppers. Same as above on the walnut. Couldn't stand it had to CA the burl on those stoppers. 




 


Better look at the bells, just 'cause they're so shiny!



 

This one's for you Les... @Blueglass - That one got a few EXTRA coats of CA.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass

Wow you are correct! That looks stunning.


----------



## rocky1

Blueglass said:


> Wow you are correct! That looks stunning.



Wife thought it was really cool! I'm more amazed at the stuff every time I turn it Les. It turns really sweet to begin with, not to hard/not to soft, turns up quick and easy, and it just sits there on the lathe looking all subtle and subdued, and really kinda blah. Then when you hit it with finish, it's like a bomb goes off. Backside of that one the black white pattern looks like it's coming out of the fog, kinda faded and lost deep in the background. It's a cool piece!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Decided to break in some new molds today. got a rush order for a local guy and the molds arrived yesterday. Definitely whoopsed on how much resin, 9 chambers only took about 5 ounces, lot less than my old 1 ounce per blank setup. At least they'll pay for themselves over the long run in resin saved and less to turn away and I like being able to pour smaller batches instead of having to wait until I have 15 or 16 ready to go. Took the 4 ounces left over and quick mixed in some coffee grounds and poured into a block mold, we'll have to see what it looks like once on a pen.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Finished a Norfolk lamp shade for an order.
Got my tools & materials together to give an urchin ornament demonstration at our local woodturning guild meeting tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> Decided to break in some new molds today. got a rush order for a local guy and the molds arrived yesterday. Definitely whoopsed on how much resin, 9 chambers only took about 5 ounces, lot less than my old 1 ounce per blank setup. At least they'll pay for themselves over the long run in resin saved and less to turn away and I like being able to pour smaller batches instead of having to wait until I have 15 or 16 ready to go. Took the 4 ounces left over and quick mixed in some coffee grounds and poured into a block mold, we'll have to see what it looks like once on a pen.....
> 
> View attachment 117164




What are the eye bolts sticking out of the molds? 

You hanging these up to dry???


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> What are the eye bolts sticking out of the molds?
> 
> You hanging these up to dry???



Handles to pull the plugs out of the end to be able to lift out the blanks once they set.


----------



## rocky1

That makes sense! Wasn't sure if you ran them all the way through to tighten the plugs or what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Working on 50 cigar pens for the shop, Got them all prepped and almost 1/2 of them turned. I'll turn the rest tomorrow and then start assembly.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## David Hill

First cold snap--went into shop to cut some stars from wood for my daughter's friend, got stung by a yellowjacket & I _was_ minding my own business. Looked around & there must've been 30-40 flying around. Guess they were coming out when it warmed up--suppose the shop is a cold weather sanctuary---but NOT anymore. Had a package of spray bombs & set those off. Went back out to check......Oh the carnage! At least a hunnert wasps--yellow jackets, reds, and black/reds all over the place and a bonus of 5'r six scorpions too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

David Hill said:


> First cold snap--went into shop to cut some stars from wood for my daughter's friend, got stung by a yellowjacket & I _was_ minding my own business. Looked around & there must've been 30-40 flying around. Guess they were coming out when it warmed up--suppose the shop is a cold weather sanctuary---but NOT anymore. Had a package of spray bombs & set those off. Went back out to check......Oh the carnage! At least a hunnert wasps--yellow jackets, reds, and black/reds all over the place and a bonus of 5'r six scorpions too.



Holy crap. if that was in my shop I'd be using fire.....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

David Hill said:


> First cold snap--went into shop to cut some stars from wood for my daughter's friend, got stung by a yellowjacket & I _was_ minding my own business. Looked around & there must've been 30-40 flying around. Guess they were coming out when it warmed up--suppose the shop is a cold weather sanctuary---but NOT anymore. Had a package of spray bombs & set those off. Went back out to check......Oh the carnage! At least a hunnert wasps--yellow jackets, reds, and black/reds all over the place and a bonus of 5'r six scorpions too.




Yikes!! I hates getting stung!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Finished my snowman. 



 

Learned a few things about detail work...like it is really really really important to keep your tools sharp

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's very cool Lou!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Not today, but last couple days... been having issues with pictures, could not get them to work.

Had a call from a guy locally looking for a couple of predator calls. Nothing fancy, working calls; was going to sell him one off the shelf then he decided he wanted an open reed and a closed reed, and I didn't have anything that even remotely resembled a matched set, so I said the hell with it and made him a matched set! He was happy! Happy enough he drove 30 miles up here and carried his wife out to supper, just so he could pick them up Friday night. 

Plain old walnut, BLO and Beeswax for finish.






In the course of digging for stock for those however I ran across a piece of Black Walnut Burl that looked rather interesting. Turned the open reed for the guy that wanted the calls, but when I hit it with the BLO, it turned BLACK!! And, that was a waste of good stock, so I found a plain piece for that project, and turned another set to sell to someone wishing to spend more money! Little denatured alcohol took care of the oil problem.

Finish is CA, mouthpiece on the closed reed call is piece of well aged Whitetail Antler. Have another open reed turned out of this stock, but it slid on my mandrel and when I tightened the mandrel back up it cracked. So I glued it back together and finished it, but it needs some additional cleaning up before I toss it in my call collection, just because this is outrageously cool stock!!

I've had trouble taking pictures of calls before, but this set has about been the death of me!!! Tried it Friday night and I got reflection off everything in the shop, including my hands on the camera, me, whatever! Tried again Saturday, SEVERAL TIMES, to the point I was tired of walking back and forth between the shop and the house. Was cloudy and overcast so outdoors was no help either, they just had great big patches of gray all over them. Today was about as bad, and I have given up; the hell with it, I'm posting these pictures and I'm done with them!!!

Spent the last 3-4 hours Photo-shopping dust spots off them because they have been moved in and out and handled and photographed here and there and back over here and back over there, over and over and over!!! They been photographed inside, they been photographed outside, they been photographed under light, in the light box, in the sun, in the shade, you name it, and the damn things come up with glare on them no matter where I go or what I do! The yellow squiggly lines on the left side is not in the finish or the wood, it is the grass in the backyard, I think. Which it is kinda yellow and dead lookin, but why it shows up in squiggly lines is beyond me!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Maybe it's the camera? They look great anyway!


----------



## rocky1

No, that was with my phone and the camera Greg... The spot where I got those pictures they're sitting in sun shining through the trees, to get the grain to pop. If I don't get a lot of light on them, the grain doesn't even show in the pictures. They're kinda like a black car with a lot of clear coat on it honestly, the finish is polished to such a gloss that anything even remotely light, or shiny, shows up on them.

Then the contrast in colors is really throwing the sensors in both cameras for a loop when trying to photograph under artificial light. My cell phone I can slide the point of focus around in the picture, and it adjusts white balance dependent upon where you focus it. If I focused at the top of the call, the mouthpiece on the closed reed set white balance down so far, the call bodies simply turned black. If I focus on the bottom of the calls, I can pull the grain out with beautiful clarity, but the mouthpiece on the closed reed glows like a halogen high beam. So much so that it would cast glow over into the other call in the pictures. And, because they're so dark, and I'm taking macro shots from 4 - 6 inches away, if I focus on the body of the call, they're slowing shutter speed way down indoors, and I was having a tough time trying to keep them in focus. 

It's been interesting, to say the least.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

Cured these yesterday. Just took a few minutes to sand the excess resin off and hit them with a quick spray coat of shellac. This stabilizing thing is waaaaay too much fun and, thankfully, doesn't take up a ton of time - it only requires a little bit of hands on time here and there, the rest is just waiting while it's under vacuum or waiting while soaking or waiting while it cures in the oven.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Sprung said:


> Cured these yesterday. Just took a few minutes to sand the excess resin off and hit them with a quick spray coat of shellac. This stabilizing thing is waaaaay too much fun and, thankfully, doesn't take up a ton of time - it only requires a little bit of hands on time here and there, the rest is just waiting while it's under vacuum or waiting while soaking or waiting while it cures in the oven.
> 
> View attachment 117298
> 
> View attachment 117299




Or waiting for you to ship them to me!!


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> Or waiting for you to ship them to me!!



For the right price I can make that happen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finally have the room on the metal shop side of the shop to bring home a machine I purchased over a year ago.
It's a Powermatic/Millrite MVN knee mill. Like a brige port but smaller and not quite as heavy duty but a fine machine. It will compliment the Southbend lathe and Burke horizontal mill nicely. So today I started taking it apart and bringing home the components. I got the whole top half today. I have to move it in pieces to get it down the stairs and into the basement.
This is what came home today, motor, ram, quill assy. loose parts and belt in the coffee can.



This is the spot where it will reside, just to the left of the Burke and against the wood wall.



What it looked like the day I picked it up with the old work truck.



Next parts will be the table and knee assy.
I will have to winch the pedestal down, I'm estimating weight between 600 and 1,ooo lbs. I plan to slide it down some beefy angle iron, that will help to distribute the weight on the steps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc

Finished up the run of Cigar Pens. Was going to start on some new stuff but apparently I don't have a new blade for the band saw so I'll get one of those tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

What I been doing the last 2 days is cutting, sanding, and varnishing wooden snowflakes...

My dear wife wanted a bunch of log slices upon which she plans to paint snowmen faces, and what not for holiday decorations. Hole drilled in them to tie cord through. Not a tough project, but my entire firewood pile has been corrupted by this ugly plague known as spalting. So I suggested we varnish these things, because they kinda look like snowflakes, and she paint her pictures in the middle of them, or whatever. Which she thought was cool, thought it was even cooler after they were sanded and varnished.

Then she decided that rather than make an ornament out each one, since there are 3 different sizes, (_Live Edge, stuff the bark fell off of, and stuff I had previously turned round_), that she could stack them and make snowmen out of them. Like I want a career sawing little slices of logs and grinding the ends of my fingers off on the sanding disk!

Finishing with Waterbased Minwax Polycrylic as cause for the milky look in the finish in bottom picture or two. Live edge... Was hoping the CA I attempted to permanently affix bark with wouldn't show after varnishing, but it did; so the other side got sanded again before finishing.














Yes, I am seriously considering stacking a bunch of this inside someplace where it will not decompose further!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> What I been doing the last 2 days is cutting, sanding, and varnishing wooden snowflakes...
> 
> My dear wife wanted a bunch of log slices upon which she plans to paint snowmen faces, and what not for holiday decorations. Hole drilled in them to tie cord through. Not a tough project, but my entire firewood pile has been corrupted by this ugly plague known as spalting. So I suggested we varnish these things, because they kinda look like snowflakes, and she paint her pictures in the middle of them, or whatever. Which she thought was cool, thought it was even cooler after they were sanded and varnished.
> 
> Then she decided that rather than make an ornament out each one, since there are 3 different sizes, (_Live Edge, stuff the bark fell off of, and stuff I had previously turned round_), that she could stack them and make snowmen out of them. Like I want a career sawing little slices of logs and grinding the ends of my fingers off on the sanding disk!
> 
> Finishing with Waterbased Minwax Polycrylic as cause for the milky look in the finish in bottom picture or two. Live edge... Was hoping the CA I attempted to permanently affix bark with wouldn't show after varnishing, but it did; so the other side got sanded again before finishing.
> 
> View attachment 117366
> 
> View attachment 117367
> 
> View attachment 117368
> 
> 
> Yes, I am seriously considering stacking a bunch of this inside someplace where it will not decompose further!



I would, get it dried down and ready to stabilize!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> What I been doing the last 2 days is cutting, sanding, and varnishing wooden snowflakes...
> 
> My dear wife wanted a bunch of log slices upon which she plans to paint snowmen faces, and what not for holiday decorations. Hole drilled in them to tie cord through. Not a tough project, but my entire firewood pile has been corrupted by this ugly plague known as spalting. So I suggested we varnish these things, because they kinda look like snowflakes, and she paint her pictures in the middle of them, or whatever. Which she thought was cool, thought it was even cooler after they were sanded and varnished.
> 
> Then she decided that rather than make an ornament out each one, since there are 3 different sizes, (_Live Edge, stuff the bark fell off of, and stuff I had previously turned round_), that she could stack them and make snowmen out of them. Like I want a career sawing little slices of logs and grinding the ends of my fingers off on the sanding disk!
> 
> Finishing with Waterbased Minwax Polycrylic as cause for the milky look in the finish in bottom picture or two. Live edge... Was hoping the CA I attempted to permanently affix bark with wouldn't show after varnishing, but it did; so the other side got sanded again before finishing.
> 
> View attachment 117366
> 
> View attachment 117367
> 
> View attachment 117368
> 
> 
> Yes, I am seriously considering stacking a bunch of this inside someplace where it will not decompose further!


YES DEAR!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> What I been doing the last 2 days is cutting, sanding, and varnishing wooden snowflakes...
> 
> My dear wife wanted a bunch of log slices upon which she plans to paint snowmen faces, and what not for holiday decorations. Hole drilled in them to tie cord through. Not a tough project, but my entire firewood pile has been corrupted by this ugly plague known as spalting. So I suggested we varnish these things, because they kinda look like snowflakes, and she paint her pictures in the middle of them, or whatever. Which she thought was cool, thought it was even cooler after they were sanded and varnished.
> 
> Then she decided that rather than make an ornament out each one, since there are 3 different sizes, (_Live Edge, stuff the bark fell off of, and stuff I had previously turned round_), that she could stack them and make snowmen out of them. Like I want a career sawing little slices of logs and grinding the ends of my fingers off on the sanding disk!
> 
> Finishing with Waterbased Minwax Polycrylic as cause for the milky look in the finish in bottom picture or two. Live edge... Was hoping the CA I attempted to permanently affix bark with wouldn't show after varnishing, but it did; so the other side got sanded again before finishing.
> 
> View attachment 117366
> 
> View attachment 117367
> 
> View attachment 117368
> 
> 
> Yes, I am seriously considering stacking a bunch of this inside someplace where it will not decompose further!





With that much spalting, you should've found different pieces of wood to cut up for this project! You should send anymore of this stuff you have to me where I'll do something other than make little slices out of it. I could even send you some boring branches in return without any of that spalting.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> What I been doing the last 2 days is cutting, sanding, and varnishing wooden snowflakes...
> 
> My dear wife wanted a bunch of log slices upon which she plans to paint snowmen faces, and what not for holiday decorations. Hole drilled in them to tie cord through. Not a tough project, but my entire firewood pile has been corrupted by this ugly plague known as spalting. So I suggested we varnish these things, because they kinda look like snowflakes, and she paint her pictures in the middle of them, or whatever. Which she thought was cool, thought it was even cooler after they were sanded and varnished.
> 
> Then she decided that rather than make an ornament out each one, since there are 3 different sizes, (_Live Edge, stuff the bark fell off of, and stuff I had previously turned round_), that she could stack them and make snowmen out of them. Like I want a career sawing little slices of logs and grinding the ends of my fingers off on the sanding disk!
> 
> Finishing with Waterbased Minwax Polycrylic as cause for the milky look in the finish in bottom picture or two. Live edge... Was hoping the CA I attempted to permanently affix bark with wouldn't show after varnishing, but it did; so the other side got sanded again before finishing.
> 
> View attachment 117366
> 
> View attachment 117367
> 
> View attachment 117368
> 
> 
> Yes, I am seriously considering stacking a bunch of this inside someplace where it will not decompose further!




I just may have to do a road trip to talk some sense into you fer slicing those up!! Florida snowmen & snow flakes... yea right... well wait.. you do live far enough that you get snow every decade or so.
What is the wood? Looks like live oak?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> What I been doing the last 2 days is cutting, sanding, and varnishing wooden snowflakes...
> 
> My dear wife wanted a bunch of log slices upon which she plans to paint snowmen faces, and what not for holiday decorations. Hole drilled in them to tie cord through. Not a tough project, but my entire firewood pile has been corrupted by this ugly plague known as spalting. So I suggested we varnish these things, because they kinda look like snowflakes, and she paint her pictures in the middle of them, or whatever. Which she thought was cool, thought it was even cooler after they were sanded and varnished.
> 
> Then she decided that rather than make an ornament out each one, since there are 3 different sizes, (_Live Edge, stuff the bark fell off of, and stuff I had previously turned round_), that she could stack them and make snowmen out of them. Like I want a career sawing little slices of logs and grinding the ends of my fingers off on the sanding disk!
> 
> Finishing with Waterbased Minwax Polycrylic as cause for the milky look in the finish in bottom picture or two. Live edge... Was hoping the CA I attempted to permanently affix bark with wouldn't show after varnishing, but it did; so the other side got sanded again before finishing.
> 
> View attachment 117366
> 
> View attachment 117367
> 
> View attachment 117368
> 
> 
> Yes, I am seriously considering stacking a bunch of this inside someplace where it will not decompose further!




I always put on at least one coat of finish before I c/a the bark so it doesn't show, or c/a the whole piece.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

That's only about 2 - 3 sticks of firewood guys, they're sliced 3/8" thick.




Schroedc said:


> I would, get it dried down and ready to stabilize!!!



Drier than a popcorn fart sitting in the backyard... Haven't had a half inch of rain in nearly 3 months, and that half inch was 2 1/2 months ago! Take like 2 or 3 - 55 gallon drums of Cactus Juice to stabilize it all. Let's see... Woodrack is 16 ft. long, logs are stacked 2 wide, x about 4 feet high!!



woodtickgreg said:


> YES DEAR!!!



Yeah... I was Ok with it until she started talking about tying 3 of them together. After grinding the end of 2 - 3 fingers shorter on the sanding disk when the bigger pieces got a hair to far over center and it launched them.



Sprung said:


> With that much spalting, you should've found different pieces of wood to cut up for this project! You should send anymore of this stuff you have to me where I'll do something other than make little slices out of it. I could even send you some boring branches in return without any of that spalting.



Let's see... Woodrack is 16 ft. long, logs are stacked 2 wide, x about 4 feet high!! How much postage you want to pay? 




Spinartist said:


> I just may have to do a road trip to talk some sense into you fer slicing those up!! Florida snowmen & snow flakes... yea right... well wait.. you do live far enough that you get snow every decade or so.
> What is the wood? Looks like live oak?



Big Leaf Red Oak - Tree blew down in the back yard 2 years ago. Sawed it up, piled it up, left for ND the next day. When I bought my lathe that fall it all looked just like that. Aside from drying down it really hasn't rotted any further, but yes I do need to make it inside and saw bunches of it up for my Wood Barter Friends.

There are a couple very large chunks in the backyard that may be spalted that you could turn hot tubs out of! About the first 30 ft. above this...









Spinartist said:


> I always put on at least one coat of finish before I c/a the bark so it doesn't show, or c/a the whole piece.




Was hoping the finish would cover it but alas it did not. Sanded CA on the backside clean before finishing it. Advised the wife to use that side. Was trying to get it to penetrate before sealing it, should have sanded both sides before finishing, but wet it honestly looked like it was going to cover, and I applied a couple coats right away, because this stuff was sucking it up unbelievably quick. Know better next time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Today I cranked up the pen making machine, wrapped up 2 stray letter openers, and a few stray Funline kits I had laying around. Had a catch on one barrel just about the time I had it turned to finish diameter, hence the Comfort Grip Pencil on the right. Parted it off, turned the barrel clean, and installed squishy part. Went to Trimline kits thereafter, pen/pencil sets, Buckeye on the left the mate went soft in the center lifted grain the length of both blanks, so they got tossed in the toolbox and moved on. Have to cut and glue a mate for that one.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## deltatango

That there is a cute-lookin' pac-man gobblin' wood-chompinest rig if I ever saw one.
Niiiiice rig there Rocky. Bet you can move a bunch of stuff around with that thing.
Course you know, with the spalted wood, you can soak it briefly in a mild bleach solution to stop the advance of decay.
Will stop that fungi in its tracks.
The spalted wood looks great. Would be cool to run some of it through the vacuum chamber for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Well the 2 sections of trunk I have laying in the backyard the wood-chompin rig won't budge. Want to say the bottom section I cut at 12 feet, the second was 16 feet. It wouldn't pick either one of them up, still won't to this day. Lighten them up enough I can slide them around, but that's it. Tree was 32 - 33 inches in diameter at the stump. 

Little twister went through the yard at tree top height. I was working in the shop when the wind started blowing; started closing doors. When I closed the center bay, all the pines in the front yard where leaning seriously SW. When I got to the north bay, we're talking walking briskly 30 ft., they were all going round and round in circles. Was one of those "Oh Sh1t" moments believe me!! Because it was coming straight for the shop. Broke the tops out of two pine trees in the front yard, scattered straw, branches, and pine cones all over the yard, went right over the top of all of the buildings never hurt a thing. Just as I stepped out of the shop, (_we're talking maybe 15 seconds to latch the door and walk 12 feet_), I heard a big whoosh in the backyard, turned my head, and the tree went down. Was not a sick leaf or branch on it anywhere. Bent the fender, and top rail on the car trailer, neither seriously, broke a plastic garden hose reel, otherwise fell all over and amongst things and didn't hurt any of it.

That grapple had been sitting, still attached to the pallet, for over 6 months; my wife was giving me a bad time about my toys I didn't use just a day or two prior. By the time I got done picking up that mess, she and the mother-in-law both decided it was worth several times whatever I spent on it, and them some!





24 hours after the fact, aside from a crazy (_I'm talking seriously crazy_) neighbor on a chain saw helping me delimb for about an hour, I didn't have any help. Filled the firewood rack, piled the remaining limbs, piled and burned all the branches. Getting the stump out of the hole was a wee bit tricky! Fell back in place when I sawed the tree off; probably weighed more than the New Holland!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Nice back yard!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Drier than a popcorn fart sitting in the backyard... Haven't had a half inch of rain in nearly 3 months, and that half inch was 2 1/2 months ago! Take like 2 or 3 - 55 gallon drums of Cactus Juice to stabilize it all.
> Let's see... Woodrack is 16 ft. long, logs are stacked 2 wide, x about 4 feet high!! How much postage you want to pay?



Don't try to tempt me into a box or two! 

(Have 4 gallons of Cactus Juice on the way to me right now and about three 30 gallon totes worth of stuff already on hand that needs to be stabilized, though about 25% of that is stuff other people are paying me to stabilize.)


----------



## woodtickgreg

That last pic with the log laying on the ground all trimmed up nice and neet with nothing around it is just screaming to me that it wants to be chainsaw milled. Can't move a log? perfect log for a csm. I'd mill it right on the spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> Nice back yard!



That is but a mere drop in the bucket of back yard Lou! Mowing grass around here is an all day affair. Have a Kubota BX 2350, w/60 inch deck and hard as you can ride it, it takes about 8 hours to mow. If I get on the tractor 5105 John Deere w/ 72" Bush Hog, and the wife gets on the mower, we can knock it out in about 4 1/2 hours. 




Sprung said:


> Don't try to tempt me into a box or two!
> 
> (Have 4 gallons of Cactus Juice on the way to me right now and about three 30 gallon totes worth of stuff already on hand that needs to be stabilized, though about 25% of that is stuff other people are paying me to stabilize.)



Pen Blanks I presume? Or, would you prefer bigger chunks?? I'll put your name at the top of the list when I start sawing!!

Unstabilized ---





Stabilized ---








woodtickgreg said:


> That last pic with the log laying on the ground all trimmed up nice and neet with nothing around it is just screaming to me that it wants to be chainsaw milled. Can't move a log? perfect log for a csm. I'd mill it right on the spot.



Contemplated that but I'd have to buy a bigger chainsaw to go with it. My little Stihl cut 'er off, sawing down both sides, but it was really close! Wasn't real sure I was gonna make it.

Compounding that problem I have one slightly larger than that, that has died in the last year that needs to be dropped and sawed up as well. Every time I find someone with a portable bandsaw mill, it isn't big enough, or it would have been sawed up already. 

Mill Mark posted last night caught my eye, but a little out of my price range at the moment, and after I got those two trees sawed up I have no damn clue what I'd do with it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## deltatango

When I first got my Homelite and Granberg mill, the first log I cut was a big oak, when the guy who sold me the saw was demo-ing it for me. He let me use his mill to cut, and he let me have the slab I cut. I took that thing home and immediately put it on a big lathe base/legs I had found at a flea market. I've used that bench for over 40 years and it is damn near indestructible. I was sold and hooked. Ordered the Biggest mill I could get and the biggest saw head to go with it the next day. The guy tried to talk me out of it. Bought it and never looked back - never regretted it. Learned a lot about milling and made a lot of money milling slabs for furniture makers. That mill has been through a lot of walnut and elm burl in PA, and Maple and Birch in NH. A whole lot of oak and pecan in FL. Pecan is awesome, and the trees sure do get big enough for it down here. Having a four foot slab capacity is sooooo nice when it comes to sawing crotches where the good wood is. Only problem now is at 67 and poor health, or now, I should say, having had health issues, Docs say no no to more of it.
There's always a big fallen tree to be cut it seems. When you have all the material moving equipment that you do, it makes it all so much easier working with a big mill like that. 

No brainer actually.... :-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Is definitely tempting, but I'm not too far behind you in that old age game, and starting to feel every day of my age!!! Material moving equipment or not there's still a lot of work involved in sawing up BIG Trees!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mark brings up good points about the mill paying for itself in short time if you sell some of the wood. And yes believe me I get the age thing. But I am not ready to hang up my mill for good yet! Yes it is physical, but I so enjoy milling! And I have learned that physical limitations and ageing can be reversed to a certain degree, but it takes dedication, commitment, discipline, and hard work, but the rewards are life and the ability to live it and enjoy it.
Nope.........not ready to hang up my mill yet.
And if I had the money I would buy Mark's mill and show it who is boss and make it work for me on those monster logs!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Mark brings up good points about the mill paying for itself in short time if you sell some of the wood. And yes believe me I get the age thing. But I am not ready to hang up my mill for good yet! Yes it is physical, but I so enjoy milling! And I have learned that physical limitations and ageing can be reversed to a certain degree, but it takes dedication, commitment, discipline, and hard work, but the rewards are life and the ability to live it and enjoy it.
> Nope.........not ready to hang up my mill yet.
> And if I had the money I would buy Mark's mill and show it who is boss and make it work for me on those monster logs!



I keep looking a that mill and trying to figure out a way to pay for it without my wife using it on me....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## deltatango

Actually, the key to using a mill this size is material handling equipment if you are older. Just having a forklift can make such a difference. The saw is no big deal really - it's a two-man saw, so two guys can easily tote it around, no problem. Use the forklift to position the log higher at one end and the saw will practically walk itself through the log using gravity as a helper. When the slab is cut, it will be easier to slide down and off as well.
Since you use several wood wedges during cutting, just tap them in more after it's cut and voila, forks go right in and pick up the slab. A four foot wide 12 foot long slab 2-1/2" thick weighs a lot no matter the species.
Move the log with fork lift, position the log with fork lift, pickup and move the slabs and sticker and stack with fork lift. Piece of cake. Especially for an old man, LOL. A young man? Fuhgedaboudit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

deltatango said:


> Actually, the key to using a mill this size is material handling equipment if you are older. Just having a forklift can make such a difference. The saw is no big deal really - it's a two-man saw, so two guys can easily tote it around, no problem. Use the forklift to position the log higher at one end and the saw will practically walk itself through the log using gravity as a helper. When the slab is cut, it will be easier to slide down and off as well.
> Since you use several wood wedges during cutting, just tap them in more after it's cut and voila, forks go right in and pick up the slab. A four foot wide 12 foot long slab 2-1/2" thick weighs a lot no matter the species.
> Move the log with fork lift, position the log with fork lift, pickup and move the slabs and sticker and stack with fork lift. Piece of cake. Especially for an old man, LOL. A young man? Fuhgedaboudit.



The rest of it isn't the issue for me, Pretty used to moving logs around with the bandsaw mill, it's just trying to justify the investment. I've had to pass up so many logs that were too big for the mill I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Pen Blanks I presume? Or, would you prefer bigger chunks?? I'll put your name at the top of the list when I start sawing!!



Bigger pieces - large enough to get call blanks (slightly oversized, about 1 5/8" square, to allow for sanding excess resin off after stabilizing) - but certainly some pen blanks too (also slightly oversized - probably 7/8" square.)


----------



## rocky1

Oh I do understand Greg... Maybe in a few months, but right now, simply out of reach financially on my end as well. Health-wise I could probably manage it, aside from this insidious clicking and nasty pain in my right shoulder that's been developing the last year or so, that keeps telling me,  "YOU'RE GETTIN OLD AND WEARING OUT!" 

40+ years of tossing thousands of pounds of bee boxes around on an all too frequent basis will do that to a guy. Summer months in ND, it's not at all uncommon for 3-4 of us to pull 30,000+ pounds of honey in a day, several days a week. 5 of us with an extra man in the last 2 yards pulled 2 loads like the one below in a day on the orange groves just 3-4 years ago... If the scale house hadn't been closed, I'd have been hunting back roads home that trip, air gauge said I was several thousand pounds over on my tandems, and I was way heavy on the front end. And, that was driving 3+ hours down there, pulling all of that, and driving 3+ hours home; left at 5 am got home around midnight! While they were set on the truck with a forklift, every box had to be pried off the bees, and set on the pallet, at 50 - 70 lbs. apiece. 650 - 700 boxes per load, even with 6 people on the ground equates to about 10,000 lbs. of material handled per person in a day, and that's broken apart, picked up, and carried to the pallet and stacked. Most of it at a pretty good pace. Last spring, 3 of us loaded that truck and the one ton in a day, 3 hours from home, although we weren't loaded quite as heavy, because the scale wasn't closed, and we were home well before midnight. It'll make an old man out of you, believe me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> Bigger pieces - large enough to get call blanks (slightly oversized, about 1 5/8" square, to allow for sanding excess resin off after stabilizing) - but certainly some pen blanks too (also slightly oversized - probably 7/8" square.)



How big a box Matt? How many boxes? Shoot me a PM and we'll work it all out. Checking may be an issue, it is oak, although I didn't see that in the 2 - 3 logs I sawed the other day. Once I got into it, it was in pretty decent shape. Found nothing that was punky. Lighter grain was softer than the darker grain, but not so far advanced that it's problematic. Stabilizing, it'll certainly be good.


----------



## deltatango

Schroedc said:


> The rest of it isn't the issue for me, Pretty used to moving logs around with the bandsaw mill, it's just trying to justify the investment. I've had to pass up so many logs that were too big for the mill I have.


The Alaskan mill works so well with a portable bandsaw mill. A few cuts with the Alaskan mill to cut the big log down to sizes that can be run on the the band mill, and badda-boom, a system that is practically unbeatable. Nice thing is that once you split the log with the chainsaw mill, you have pre-established flats to work with. I got pretty quick setting up my mill for the first cut using an aluminum ladder and a good sheet of 3/4 plywood and wedges. I often cut 2' thick slabs, used a chalk line and hand cut down into the slab so it could go on a woodmizer. Worked really well and fast too. Couple of cuts, a freehand cut and it was ready to go. Consider the cost of a bandsaw mill and the the cost of this mill. The increased productivity ratio is exceptional.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I try and use gravity when I mill too! Yup them big slabs are heavy.
Yup Rocky my shoulders have taken a beating over the years too. I am aging just like everyone else, I can still do most of the things I did when I was younger just at a slower pace, and with a lot of snap crackle pop.
Mark your spot on about the equipment doing the work for you, I call it work smarter not harder. and I also agree that the csm can break down the really big logs for the band mill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> How big a box Matt? How many boxes? Shoot me a PM and we'll work it all out. Checking may be an issue, it is oak, although I didn't see that in the 2 - 3 logs I sawed the other day. Once I got into it, it was in pretty decent shape. Found nothing that was punky. Lighter grain was softer than the darker grain, but not so far advanced that it's problematic. Stabilizing, it'll certainly be good.



Depending on what you'd be looking to get for it, probably a MFRB or a LFRB. Yeah, oak does like to check a bit - leaving the pieces a little long, sealing them up, and then me putting them in a cool corner of our basement would probably help drying. (And, hey, my wife has no problem with me drying small amounts of wood in the pantry in the basement - nice and cool in there too!)

Some nice looking stuff! I'm in no hurry and have plenty enough irons in the fire to keep me busy as it is, so this would probably be a whenever you get bored and feel like running saws and cutting up stuff kinda day. (I need to do one of those cutting up stuff days soon. My pile is getting too big...)


----------



## Sprung

Ultimately I'd like to get some sort of chainsaw mill setup - and have also thought about a Logosol M8 as a platform for cutting smaller stuff up since it breaks down and would be easy to transport to and from Illinois where I potentially have all the logs I'd ever want or need to cut. Shoot, I'd love to get Mark's setup - the price seems good and it would be a good setup, but it's probably not the right setup for someone who has virtually no chainsaw experience thus far. And my wife would kill me if I went spending any money right now, especially on something like that.


----------



## rocky1

I'll see what I can do Matt, shouldn't be too tough. Takes resin really good if you let it to soak awhile. And, it definitely has variation in density, as you can see back there in the rounds, so it should work for dying to.

Got a preference on lengths for each? Long as I'm sawing to order, I might as well make them what you want.

Stuff I sawed into blanks awhile back, I really haven't had any trouble checking, although they all went into pen blanks. Stuff I turned round back when I first discovered this, and was trying to figure out my lathe and tools, all of that checked big time, BUT... moisture content was still fairly high on it at that time.


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> I'll see what I can do Matt, shouldn't be too tough. Takes resin really good if you let it to soak awhile. And, it definitely has variation in density, as you can see back there in the rounds, so it should work for dying to.
> 
> Got a preference on lengths for each? Long as I'm sawing to order, I might as well make them what you want.
> 
> Stuff I sawed into blanks awhile back, I really haven't had any trouble checking, although they all went into pen blanks. Stuff I turned round back when I first discovered this, and was trying to figure out my lathe and tools, all of that checked big time, BUT... moisture content was still fairly high on it at that time.



Rocky, might as well just cut pieces the length of whatever box you'd be filling up - I can always dry them then cut them down to length. And maybe skip the sealer, now that I think about it - that stuff's a pain to remove before stabilizing. Maybe I'd have you wrap the whole bundle up in plastic wrap before sending it, then I can deal with whatever I'd want on my end for drying it or considering sealing it.


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> Rocky, might as well just cut pieces the length of whatever box you'd be filling up - I can always dry them then cut them down to length. And maybe skip the sealer, now that I think about it - that stuff's a pain to remove before stabilizing. Maybe I'd have you wrap the whole bundle up in plastic wrap before sending it, then I can deal with whatever I'd want on my end for drying it or considering sealing it.



You got it!! I can handle that easy enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I took down all the fall decorations in the showroom and got most of the Christmas ones up. I'll let my wife and kids do the rest tomorrow as they'll be running the shop while I make a lumber run and go pick up a tool. Hopefully between Black Friday and Small Business Saturday I can get some sales.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Nice showroom.. if you'd put a cushion on that bench up front, the old farts around town would stay longer and keep you company!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today was working on stuff for displays at the local grocery store, cut 6 inches in height off of two produce carts (They want to create a tiered display using carts at a couple heights) and then built some simple risers to go in the middle of the produce trays to create higher focal points. Sometimes it's fun to so some slice and screw work they wanted it all to match a lot of the stuff they already have and that is how most of it was built. After that got all my cherry unloaded from the car and into the shop. I'll sort it and stack it against a wall somewhere tomorrow. I really need to see if they have maple like that and do a bunch of cutting boards or something.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

@Schroedc @woodtickgreg 

Just a suggestion, I bought some of these kits on a group buy with @Bean_counter and put them in my first Show this year and sold out of them. Easy to make and a good profit. Just a suggestion guys... Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

50 degree weather- worked outside. Tomorrow The elder burl gets cut at mill- Will be happy to be done but not looking forward to be beat when done...........

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Lou Currier said:


> Finished my snowman.
> 
> View attachment 117245
> 
> Learned a few things about detail work...like it is really really really important to keep your tools sharp


You shoulda put the same glasses your avatar has on him...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I built the metal shelving for the metal shop materials rack.

I grabbed a bunch of salvaged material and took it to my work to do the cutting and welding.
Started by cutting and welding 4 frames.



Frames done.



Weld in the wire racking that I salvaged.



All welded together and done, all salvaged material. 6 feet tall, 39 inches wide, 14 inches deep.



Loaded in the truck to take home.



And in the basement shop, see the material against the wall? That will go on this rack and more. Just have to paint it with some rust oleum first.



Miters aren't perfect and welds are ugly! But it ain't coming apart and will work just fine. Total cost? Zero $$$

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Remodification of a redesign...

A little while back I posred a proto type I made in a post called "Arkansas Toothpick Skinner".
http://woodbarter.com/threads/arkansas-toothpick-skinner.28646/
Well Jody finally bagged a deer and tested the knife on his and two others on guys in his hunt club got. 
They sent their comments and requests and I immediately started grinding. Then I realized that as predicted by @robert flynt they wanted a guard. I had already started the grind and set the Ricasso back too far to allow for a guard. So now I am redesigning a redesign

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## robert flynt

Might be able to use bolsters which are two piece like a pocket knife. They look nice especially if you dovetail them and the scales. If they will accept this you can use those blades.


----------



## NYWoodturner

robert flynt said:


> Might be able to use bolsters which are two piece like a pocket knife. They look nice especially if you dovetail them and the scales. If they will accept this you can use those blades.



Bolster style is the plan right now. Time call it a night right now though... I'm starting to make too many mistakes. I am my own safety issue at this point Up at 4:00, work 6:00 to 5:00 - 40 minute drive each way... cook dinner, shop time till ow. Good nite John Boy!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

NYWoodturner said:


> You shoulda put the same glasses your avatar has on him...



@NYWoodturner ...if I did that then is have to turn some ears for him...you know what b&#%h that would be?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Been busy the last couple days and not on here as much as I'd like. Got a few things done though. Hope they sell this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Cribbage is not as popular as it once was but those are some nice boards. I used to play the game with my dad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> Cribbage is not as popular as it once was but those are some nice boards. I used to play the game with my dad.



It comes and goes, I think locale gfs something to do with it too. one of them is already sold.


----------



## rocky1

Many places out there in the midwest it is Lou. Not as popular there since the Poker leagues started though. Used to be a bar in Riverdale, ND where there was always a game going if they had enough people to play. Bar closed many moons ago, but I suspect most of the cribbage players moved across the dam to Pick City. I've run across a few other taverns up there that had cribbage boards over the years as well, but it's typically a local thing. Pinochle is also fairly common in the bars as well.


----------



## rocky1

Well it's been an interesting couple days in the shop...

Sawed another 15-20 Spalted Rounds for the girls to paint Christmas goodies on. They seem to be having fun anyhow! CAed the bark on these BEFORE sanding, worked much better Lee!! 

From there sawed up the left overs from Matt's box of goodies. Had several short pieces left that gave up some really nice 6" Spalted blanks, and a bunch of 2" Spalted blanks.

From there, moved into Seam Rippers, Manzanita, Manzanita, Walnut, Walnut, Laminated Bamboo on Gold, although they don't look it on the cell phone pics. Box Elder, straight grain Bamboo, Laminated Bamboo, Laminated Bamboo on Silver. The last one, the Tube stuck before I got it inserted all the way, so it got shortened up a little. These were all Stiletto so I got away with it. All CA finish!






From there decided to turn a snowman, since the wife has been on a snowman kick here of late. And, that was working pretty good, then I got to looking at the box of saved scraps off blanks setting next to me on my mobile work table, and I said, "Hmmmm... That stuff would make nifty looking presents under a tree,!" and the project evolved to a whole new level!!

After this one, I think we need a *Christmas Snowman Challenge!*

Frosty is turned out of a piece of Rock Maple. Little artist brush gave up the tip of the handle for the nose. Was trying to whittle it out of Manzanita and that was working pretty good, but that ain't much to hold on to; the burr on the Dremel caught the end of it, shot it out of my fingers like a launched mortar round, it hit the floor, and vanished into thin air! Then I saw the artist brush laying on the counter, and it was all over. Chunks of Coal are Ziricote, talk about a pain in the ass!! If I did it again, I'd inlay them and turn them in place.

Christmas Tree is Rambutan... Didn't have a chunk of anything green, so I figured it would have to do. Tried to cut boughs into it, wasn't working, figure was popping when I smoothed it out, so I went smooth, and let the figure carry the effect. It's ART, what the hell!!

Base is Spalted Red Oak... Presents are Walnut, Box Elder, Red Oak, and Spalted Red Oak.

Frosty and the Tree are finished with CA, remainder are finished in Minwax Spar Urethane. Still have to glue it all down, waiting on the urethane to dry.

Not sure why the tree looks like it's leaning, because it doesn't, but... 

Budweiser for reference to size only!! 

And, behold... It's a Midi-Woodworker's Christmas Scene!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

@rocky1 That's awesome!
I cut steel yesterday for an upcoming project, stay tuned for the results.............


----------



## Tony

@rocky1, too cool man! I keep seeing snowmen pop up on my FB feed, been saving pics for ideas. Not going to get any done for shows this year, but I'll try some for next year. Tony


----------



## Spinartist

Made a Banksia pod lamp base. Tested the look with a Norfolk shade to plan the base's bottom. The ugly black base bottom is just a base I made as a temporary stand.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Made a Banksia pod lamp base. Tested the look with a Norfolk shade to plan the base's bottom. The ugly black base bottom is just a base I made as a temporary stand.
> 
> View attachment 117782



Lee, that's looks sweet already! What are you going to use for the base? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> Made a Banksia pod lamp base. Tested the look with a Norfolk shade to plan the base's bottom. The ugly black base bottom is just a base I made as a temporary stand.
> 
> View attachment 117782



Looks like some sort of skinny alien. 

But it is really cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Lee, that's looks sweet already! What are you going to use for the base? Tony




Cross section of Logwood branch for base. Banksia pods & ebony for stem, Norfolk Island Pine shade.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> Cross section of Logwood branch for base. Banksia pods & ebony for stem, Norfolk Island Pine shade.
> 
> View attachment 117791
> 
> View attachment 117792




Now he gave the alien feet too!! 


Somewhere out there, there is a Star Wars fan, that would pay dearly for that lamp Lee!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Got a little practice in with the Skew today! Was going to turn bells, walked over to the box the bell turning stock was in and there was piece of Southern Yellow Pine 2x4 about 7-8 inches long laying on top. I picked it up and started over to put it away, and said, "You know... That would make some really cool snow men!" SO, I measured my other one up, ripped the 2x4 and started turning. First two were so much fun I went and ripped another piece and cut 8 more snow man blanks out of it. (_There's 1 missing in picture, searched all over for the damn thing, could not figure out where it went, came inside and it was in my shirt pocket when I took my shirt off! _ )

Got all done, cleaned my brush, started shutting down the lights and putting things away, walked over to put my CA and Accelerator away, (_Had a void in the side of 2 blanks to fill._) and as I grabbed the CA, I looked at a scrap of Walnut that was giving me grief awhile back. And, I said...

"You know, Obama and the PC police won't harass me about bein racist for turnin all white snowmen if I do it!!"

So I did!! 

And, then I got to thinking as you maybe should too @Tony , black snowmen might be a very popular item for me down here in the deep south.

1.) I gots lots of black folks that would probably appreciate it!
2.) I gots lots of Rednecks that would buy it as a gag gift.
3.) I can label it a Florida Snowman and sell the bat guana out of it, since we only get snow here about once every 20 years!

So now... I got to turn more black snow men!

Finish is Minwax Poly-Crylic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Now he gave the alien feet too!!
> 
> 
> Somewhere out there, there is a Star Wars fan, that would pay dearly for that lamp Lee!!




I hope E.T. comes to my show this weekend & buys it!! $$$

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 now you have to decorate them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deltatango

Just set up a new Grizzly floor shop filtration system. 2 speed. Wow.







 



 

Calculated it will completely cycle the air in the front shop every6 minutes. 
Simple but amazingly efficient machine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

deltatango said:


> Just set up a new Grizzly floor shop filtration system. 2 speed. Wow.
> 
> View attachment 117826
> 
> View attachment 117824
> 
> View attachment 117825
> 
> Calculated it will completely cycle the air in the front shop every6 minutes.
> Simple but amazingly efficient machine.




No wonder your floor is so clean!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

My wife is very understanding and is usually quite supportive of my woodworking hobby. Case in point:

Loaded up the kitchen oven a little bit ago with wood that needs a little final touch of drying before I start stabilizing it. It'll be in the oven for about the next 24 hours. The house is starting to smell a little bit like wood. Oh, and her parents are arriving in a few hours to visit for a few days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

deltatango said:


> Just set up a new Grizzly floor shop filtration system. 2 speed. Wow.
> 
> View attachment 117826
> 
> View attachment 117824
> 
> View attachment 117825
> 
> Calculated it will completely cycle the air in the front shop every6 minutes.
> Simple but amazingly efficient machine.



Keep us posted on how this does Mark. I have a Powermatic overhead that I'm just not that impressed with


----------



## deltatango

NYWoodturner said:


> Keep us posted on how this does Mark. I have a Powermatic overhead that I'm just not that impressed with



I ran it for a few hours today, and all of a sudden it looked like all the windows were open.
This thing is a huge monster - it really draws an amazing amount of air through it.

There's something about it being near the floor. Might have something to do with thermosyphoning. 

So far I'm impressed.

Will let you know once I fill the shop with fine dust.

-M

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deltatango

Spinartist said:


> No wonder your floor is so clean!



I try to keep it that way Lee. After so many years exposed to fine dust, I can't take it anymore like I used to.

If your floor isn't like that whenever you're not working, I hope you have good respirators.

Fine dust is nasty stuff in the lungs. Cumulative can do damage.

Guess I've quit preachin' and gone to meddling'...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

deltatango said:


> Just set up a new Grizzly floor shop filtration system. 2 speed. Wow.
> 
> View attachment 117826
> 
> View attachment 117824
> 
> View attachment 117825
> 
> Calculated it will completely cycle the air in the front shop every6 minutes.
> Simple but amazingly efficient machine.



Mark, it looks like that unit is sized appropriately for your shop and should serve you well.

You are exactly right about the dust, especially the fine stuff. Best to make sure it's taken care of - it is horrible and can do a lot of damage. I have a small shop space (13x22) and have a ceiling mounted Grizzly air cleaner that, on high, will also cycle the air in my shop in about 6 minutes. Am also revamping my dust collection to add in a cyclone separator and a 0.5 micron filter and am going to have lines run to nearly every machine so I'm without excuse on making sure a machine is hooked up before I use it. And I try to always wear a respirator. Asthma and sinus/allergy problems necessitate staying on top of it, but even without that, it's best to take care of your lungs - in the grand scheme of things, dust collection and air cleaning equipment are very cheap compared to medical bills and being down while dealing with health issues.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 now you have to decorate them.



Oh no Lou... Now I gots to decorate them AND their Florida cousins! 

Florida cousins are finished with CA. Not sure where this batch of blanks came from but they weren't pretty! Couple looked like they'd been ripped to 1 1/2" turning blank size with a chainsaw, 3 of the 5 had checks running length of the blank, so they got glued together. Was a terrific use of iffy materials honestly, but having had issues with the CA showing under the Poly-crylic on my spalted rounds, and having CA all over a few of these blanks, I figured it was easier to run a few coats of CA over them, NOT worry about polishing it to perfection, and be done with it. Wasn't too bad, only had CA finishing issues on 1 or 2 of them; rest of them, a few quick passes, hit the joints with a Q-tip, couple more quick passes, and done with the finish!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Loaded truck with goodies & went to show in beautiful Ft. Lauderdale, Florida!!!
Norfolk (NIP) shade, Logwood/ebony/Banksia.



NIP shade, Cypress knee/walnut



Flame Box Elder shade (wood from @Kevin ), old metal lamp base



NIP shade, Cypress knee/Florida mahogany.



NIP shade, metal base



And everyone's favorite - Ambrosia Maple Peckermill set!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Those lamps are awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Loaded truck with goodies & went to show in beautiful Ft. Lauderdale, Florida!!!
> Norfolk (NIP) shade, Logwood/ebony/Banksia.
> View attachment 117874
> NIP shade, Cypress knee/walnut
> View attachment 117875
> Flame Box Elder shade (wood from @Kevin ), old metal lamp base
> View attachment 117876
> NIP shade, Cypress knee/Florida mahogany.
> View attachment 117877
> NIP shade, metal base
> View attachment 117878
> And everyone's favorite - Ambrosia Maple Peckermill set!!!View attachment 117879



How was the show Lee? Tony


----------



## Lou Currier

I bet he sold the salt and pecker shakers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Those lamps are awesome! How do they sell?


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> How was the show Lee? Tony




Only sold $359.00 today. Lots of interest in lamps. A couple is ordering a NIP shade special to go on a floor lamp they have. Sunday at shows are usually good. 80 degrees & lots of Purdy ladies walking around,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> I bet he sold the salt and pecker shakers.




Peckermills didn't sell today. Nor did the pecker shakers. Lots of laughs about them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> My wife is very understanding and is usually quite supportive of my woodworking hobby. Case in point:
> 
> Loaded up the kitchen oven a little bit ago with wood that needs a little final touch of drying before I start stabilizing it. It'll be in the oven for about the next 24 hours. The house is starting to smell a little bit like wood. Oh, and her parents are arriving in a few hours to visit for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 117834


What setting do you use for that? Bake? And what temp?


----------



## Spinartist

barry richardson said:


> Those lamps are awesome! How do they sell?




Lamps sell well. Usually sell 2 or 3 per show. $250 to $525 each.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> What setting do you use for that? Bake? And what temp?



Since this wood was all already at EMC - some air dried, some dried in my lightbulb kiln - the goal was to get it down to as close to 0% moisture as possible before stabilizing. Especially since it has been humid in my shop. Ideally you're looking to have it at 220F for at least 24 hours. However, ovens do vary and the temperature you set on the oven isn't necessarily the temp in the oven. On our oven I've found I need to set it at 240 or 245 to get it to at least 220 - confirmed with both an oven thermometer and a temperature probe. You wouldn't have to use it, but since our oven has a convection feature, I used it to keep the air moving around inside the oven and distribute the air more evenly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Decorated Snowmens!! Damn sight more fun to turn them than it is to paint them! Although painting went much quicker than any of the rest of it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Nice job Rocky! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I cut down the metal shelf I made last weekend, cut about a foot off of it, it was just too tall after looking at it for awhile. I just bolted the top shelf back on rather than taking it to work just to weld one shelf on. Maybe this week I can get it painted so I can get it set in place and loaded up.
I also did some drilling of 4" angle iron that I'm going to use to move the mill base.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Yesterdays work... Cut, Dovetailed and fit bolster style guards on the knife mentioned previously.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## deltatango

Hi Scott,
So, interested in learning-
Is that technically a dovetailed lap joint in the third photo down and a scarf joint where the bolster meets the scales on each side? Are you belt sanding all the joints?

Thanks -

Mark







Dovetailed lap joint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

You have a very keen eye! Not really, Yes and Yes. 
If you rotate the two pieces in your drawing above to where the thicker parts meet, they create a recess that the blade rests in. The thicker parts are at the bottom and are what the guard is carved out of. 
Yes its a scarf joint where the bolsters meet the scales, and yes I am belt grinding at this point. The inside corners on the bolsters are cleaned up with a file. 
It will then be disassembled and the blade ground, Heat treated and the final fit and finish of the bolsters will be hand sanded to fine tune.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

I worked on stuff I'd been meaning to get to.made a replacement striker handle for a customer that lost theirs, made a few sets of burnishers, completed a pen, then worked on waxing some tables. Wax on, wax of Daniel-San.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

@NYWoodturner 

Is that a bead of sweat on the fourth one down? Looks like a lot of work!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Drilled some more holes in steel angle iron and worked on a sketch for the moped rack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got 4 cribbage boards finished up and on the floor at the shop, also finished a table I don't like but I think I already have a buyer for it...Something didn't resonate with me, left the parts I'd cut on a shelf for almost a year, finally put it together as the parts didn't lend themselves to recutting for anything else and I didn't want to just burn it.... Also got all the lumber up against the wall to free up the floor space. had to push the dropped ceiling up though for the longer stock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Playing with a few pens yesterday (_and cleaning but don't tell Greg_)... Busy Bee ribbon and Silmar 41. First run of blanks on this project, and I did have a few issues, but pretty sure I got it figured out. Wrapping these on 10" 7 mm tubes to save aggravation. Get 2 sets of blanks and a 1" - 1 1/4" short left over to make key chain or other trinket out of. Mini-Clothes Pins is da bomb for wrapping the ribbon on the pen tube. Works much sweeter than trying to wrap rubber bands. Using Mod-Podge to glue ribbon to the tube, let dry thoroughly, cast in Silmar 41. Colin's postage stamp recipe but used on ribbon instead.

First batch went reasonably well. Has a few bubbles that didn't work out, but I was in a hurry and poured my resin straight out of the fridge. It was plenty thick and was a little cool in the shop, humidity was a little high as well. Think I'd have been much better off warming to room temperature before pouring.

All in all, pretty impressed for a first run! Little work to do on it yet, but have a pretty good clue where the issues came from and easy to fix.

Was 4, sent one home with Sister-In-Law, 2 left to turn. These are wrapped around a Trimline. 1 gold - 2 gunmetal. Terrible pictures, was barely awake when I took them.




Purchased on Amazon CHEAP! Want to say it was like $30 for a 100 yards or something.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool and creative Rock.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Well after a few of those Shop pictures I saw over yonder in that Show Me Your Shop thread early this morning...  I went and cleaned mine fer awhile!

Then I encountered that Flat Rate Box Dilemma. Not to the extent of some guys who shall remain nameless, but yeah I got a few sitting around that I don't have shelf space for. So I was trying to sort out where I was going to put them while putting other goodies away, and I kept running over this pile of leftover 3/4" plywood flooring that has been in my way since the house got remodeled a couple years ago, and I was seriously thinking on building shelf space, but really couldn't figure out where I want to put it. Presently I'm doing my wood work in the middle shop bay, but I want to move the woodworking into the south bay, close it up, insulate, and air condition it. That will also allow me to lock it, while the remainder of the shop is accessible. 

Went to put some spare tools in my little mobile work bench I built years ago, and low and behold there lays a set of 4 casters I bought ages ago to build another mobile work bench, and the little light bulb clicked on over my head and...

I built a nice little mobile Flat Rate Box Storage Shelf with work space on top. Little tall for counter top, but it'll be sweet for assembling pens! Or whatever; no bending over to do it at standard counter height! 

41" to bench top - top is 48 3/4" x 22 1/2" with trim.
Cabinet is 40" wide x 21" deep - Shelves are 12" high inside the frame. About 10 inches clearance getting in there.
1 - MFRB for reference to available space, there's room for a row of them sideways behind that that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool and creative Rock.



I was searching for bee goodies to use for any sort of crafty ideas, that ribbon just screamed ink pen! Have a bunch of bee decals I need to try and sneak in under the resin on somethin. High end decals, they look pretty sharp.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like the cart too! I learned a long time ago how useful carts can be. I have one in my metal shop that I use all the time. Come to think of it I could use another in the wood shop .


----------



## Tony

Why do you want to make some of us look bad like that @rocky1 ??? Heck, some of those boxes in my shop came from you!!!!!!!

Nice cart man! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

My OCDism was already kicking before seeing that thread, y'all just sent it over the top. Cart will be handy, long overdue!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango

I moved a ton (literally) of walnut wood from one side of the barn to another. Had a big old sheet of tin whip up and off last week and opened up a skylight to the blue yonder. My wife and I hand trucked the walnut logs 20 feet or more from one side to the other.
Wasn't sure we could do it in one go, but it was a beautiful sunny Florida day, nice and cool for working but warm enough to get shed of some layers.
We just kept chugging along and by and by the logs were moved. Several in the pickup to bring to the studio, the rest piled horizontally and vertically.
Gonna be really sore tomorrow, the both of us. But, you gotta do what you gotta do. Rain coming down is bad news on wood.
Looked up and there's a gorgeous 12/4 board of Bird'seye maple that needs to move too. But it's way up there in the cross ties.

Can't find a roofing contractor that will go up on the old tobacco barns. 
I have a friend who is a youtube celebrity who's going to talk about the barn and see if maybe we can beat the bushes for some roofing help.

Unfortunately a big old pile of burl got ruined as rain was coming in for a long time.

Not so easy come, easy go.

That's what I did "in the shop" today.

C'est La Vie!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

NYWoodturner said:


> You have a very keen eye! Not really, Yes and Yes.
> If you rotate the two pieces in your drawing above to where the thicker parts meet, they create a recess that the blade rests in. The thicker parts are at the bottom and are what the guard is carved out of.
> Yes its a scarf joint where the bolsters meet the scales, and yes I am belt grinding at this point. The inside corners on the bolsters are cleaned up with a file.
> It will then be disassembled and the blade ground, Heat treated and the final fit and finish of the bolsters will be hand sanded to fine tune.




Very nice fine tuning!!!


----------



## David Hill

Nothing quite as exciting as the preceding---just replaced the tires on the 14 in Delta. 
Then got to looking at *all the *cutoffs I had laying around-- you know all the littles that get set aside because they look too good to throw away (I might need that...). After putting a new blade on, I got'em all cleaned up and shelved. Now have lots p- mill, salt shaker blanks, and a couple of blanks to try spinning a cube.
Plus my neighbor came and got the scraps for his firepit/bbq.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## kweinert

Got 4 bottle stoppers turned. 2 related to a trade here and 2 (of 12) for a Christmas order.

This was on the lathe hooked up to an extension cord. Well, hooked into a power strip so the LED light could light things up as well. And I had to search through boxes to find my turning tools first. It's hell trying to get set up when you're only partially ready to work but you have obligations :)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

Working a few cribbage boards this morning, Had a request for some smaller ones than the big benches I do so quick getting these knocked out. Also going to work on the rest of the cutting boards and get a few things ready to cast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

Schroedc said:


> Working a few cribbage boards this morning, Had a request for some smaller ones than the big benches I do so quick getting these knocked out. Also going to work on the rest of the cutting boards and get a few things ready to cast.


How easy is it to 'knock out' all those holes? They look good, I'm just curious.


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> How easy is it to 'knock out' all those holes? They look good, I'm just curious.



I got the Rockler template for the little ones a few years back as a gift, use one of the self centering drill bits in a cordless drill and go nuts, I can drill all the holes in about 8-10 minutes. The big bench ones are slower as I drill all those freehand on the drill press after marking the spots.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> I got the Rockler template for the little ones a few years back as a gift, use one of the self centering drill bits in a cordless drill and go nuts, I can drill all the holes in about 8-10 minutes. The big bench ones are slower as I drill all those freehand on the drill press after marking the spots.




Is the jig metal or plastic? Metal I hope.


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Is the jib metal or plastic? Metal I hope.



The template? Plastic.


----------



## Sprung

Today has been a little bit about negotiations. 

Dad texted me this picture. His accompanying message read: "How about 40 feet of walnut burl?"





Apparently this tree was growing along the ground. It's 3/4 of a mile from his house in Michigan. After going back and forth, it sounds like he's at least going to talk to whoever the property owner is and see if he can get a chunk of it for me. I'm hoping for a big chunk - I can only imagine what the grain looks like in this thing...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

Sprung said:


> Today has been a little bit about negotiations.
> 
> Dad texted me this picture. His accompanying message read: "How about 40 feet of walnut burl?"
> 
> View attachment 118564
> 
> Apparently this tree was growing along the ground. It's 3/4 of a mile from his house in Michigan. After going back and forth, it sounds like he's at least going to talk to whoever the property owner is and see if he can get a chunk of it for me. I'm hoping for a big chunk - I can only imagine what the grain looks like in this thing...




Exactly where in Michigan???


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> Exactly where in Michigan???



I ain't telling until I know for certain whether or not I get to end up with some of this!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Sprung said:


> I ain't telling until I know for certain whether or not I get to end up with some of this!




Lets see... Google "Matt (aka-Sprung), Dad's place"... New drainage construction project...  Got it!! Making the call!!!

@Sprung you got first dib's on my "Walnut Burl for sale" post next week!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> New drainage construction project...



Ha! I realize what's in the background, but that view is quite misleading as to what is really going on around there!


----------



## rocky1

Cleaned, Cleaned, organized, put lots of Flat Rate Boxes in Mobile FRB filing system. And, turned one little bitty Predator Call out of a sweet little piece of Honduran Rosewood I got in a box of goodies from @against.the.grain in the recent auction, rubbed CA all over it, then polished it to an impeccable shine.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Ran into the shop for a bit this morning and got the other 8 mailbox banks in the clamps. Monday I can spline them, sand them and start on assembly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I found a nice piece of 12" channel to use as the weight box shelf on the wood lathe. I notched one end to fit past the smaller shelf brackets that are cast into the legs.. 
Here you can see why I notched the channel out to clear the upper brackets.


 
That allows the channel to have a large purchase on the lower shelf bracket. I plan to add a lot of weight to this shelf.


 
It will Cary the weight down low and wide. should really help to stabilize the lathe. I haven't seen a lathe yet that doesn't benefit from some sort of weight . 


 
It will get painted black. I think I'll make the weight box out of wood and attach it to the shelf. wood will quiet things down. I'll put a lid on it so I can pile things on top of it, lol. a work in progress.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## deltatango

Greg -
You might consider another approach to the shelf. The way it is, no matter what it will get full of sawdust. Why not flip it over and Lag bolt onto the big wood beam that would be on the underside of the shelf?
Would be an even lower center of gravity and if you made it almost go to the floor you wouldn't have to sweep under the lathe.
Another idea if you want to be adventurous that would work super well would be to weld plates on all sides of the channel forming an elongated box. Fill that sucker full of concrete.
Lathe will never dance and vibrations will be all but gone! Just don't plan on moving it....


----------



## woodtickgreg

@deltatango I"m not sure if I understand you or you me. lol. What I plan to do is add a wood box to the top of the shelf and then put a lid on it after it is filled. I will be filling it with very thick steel plate and bar stock scraps, so if I ever have to move it I can.


----------



## deltatango

Yeah, 6 of one or 1/2 dozen of other - except yours can be moved. Same/same, but not so much.

Both will work. Won't the scraps rattle? A guy could always use sand bags I guess.


----------



## woodtickgreg

deltatango said:


> Yeah, 6 of one or 1/2 dozen of other - except yours can be moved. Same/same, but not so much.
> 
> Both will work. Won't the scraps rattle? A guy could always use sand bags I guess.


I have thought about the noise of the scraps if they rattle. First thing is they are very thick and heavy bars, maybe a layer of carpet between them might quiet them if it is an issue, or a few spots of silicone caulk between them. I used sand bags once, I didn't like the way the bags could leak once a little tiny hole would appear, and they took up a lot of space. heavy steel plate and bar stock is very dense, more so than sand or concrete. Not a good choice for most people but I have access to it from a lot of different places for free! This will be a trial and error thing and learning as I go, I'll post progress good or bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Been running the vacuum pump just about non-stop since Sunday. I have the old square style chamber from Turn-Tex that requires me to use another container inside the chamber to contain the resin and keep it from contacting the chamber itself. This is real nice because I can load it with a container, pull vacuum, and then pull the container out for the soak once vacuum is done. Then I can immediately load the chamber back up with another container and keep going.

Friday I started two different colors for the initial dye for some double dyed blanks. Those are curing in the toaster oven right now. After the little bit of vacuum on those I started a container of clear, which ran until yesterday. Once that was done I swapped out containers and ran another load of clear. After that was done with vacuum today I pulled that container out and have run 6 different colors in various containers for the initial dye for some double dyes.

The dyed ones will go in the oven in the morning for curing. The clear ones will go in the oven for curing on Wednesday. (Would do it on Tuesday, but we'll be gone all day.)

And after I get some more vacuum pump oil I'll be back to running the pump again. Have a few more rounds of clear I need to do, as well as a few rounds of color under full vacuum. Good thing I bought 4 gallons of Cactus Juice a few weeks ago...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> I kept running over this pile of leftover 3/4" plywood flooring that has been in my way since the house got remodeled a couple years ago. low and behold there lays a set of 4 casters I bought ages ago and the little light bulb clicked on over my head and...
> 
> 
> View attachment 118260
> 
> View attachment 118261

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Hey it worked!! Got everything but the Maple, Walnut, and Spalted Oak in it! 

Oh yeah... And, a game box full of Laminated Bamboo, and another box full of Ipe. The Bamboo is too long and sticks out the front about 6 inches or it would fit. And, I could probably squeeze the Ipe in there on the bottom shelf.

And, that's with the top shelf full of assorted other goodies! If I lost the stuff on the right side, I could squeeze the Walnut in there.

Honestly I could bury the Walnut and Maple in the back, were I serious about putting it in there. Need to build drawers or find some Rubbermaid containers of some nature that are proper depth that I can slide in and out. Currently it is inhabited by an assortment of flat rate boxes, with a lot of wasted space behind them!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rocky1

This morning I overhauled my laptop! Fan has been making lots of noise of late, not cooling properly because it wasn't turning up speed and moving enough air, so I drug it out to the shop, removed assorted covers from the bottom side and blew all the dust out. Helped a little with speed, but got noisier yet without the dust around the fan blades to support it.

Last Lenova I had, I had some funky issue with the video card and attempted repair, that didn't work; wound up with a box of parts, one of which was a cooling fan. Stumbled upon that box the other day while cleaning shop. Checked it out and sure enough, same fan; identical part number. Pulled the fan and replaced it and it is now much quieter and running faster!! Yee Haa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Hey it worked!! Got everything but the Maple, Walnut, and Spalted Oak in it!
> 
> Oh yeah... And, a game box full of Laminated Bamboo, and another box full of Ipe. The Bamboo is too long and sticks out the front about 6 inches or it would fit. And, I could probably squeeze the Ipe in there on the bottom shelf.
> 
> And, that's with the top shelf full of assorted other goodies! If I lost the stuff on the right side, I could squeeze the Walnut in there.
> 
> Honestly I could bury the Walnut and Maple in the back, were I serious about putting it in there. Need to build drawers or find some Rubbermaid containers of some nature that are proper depth that I can slide in and out. Currently it is inhabited by an assortment of flat rate boxes, with a lot of wasted space behind them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 118846




I just got these for all my stuff....

parts boxes


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I just got these for all my stuff....
> 
> parts boxes


To bad you did not know a chief engineer that worked at a big hotel and could get those by the pallet for free. That could have saved you some money...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

I'm looking at these... Sterilite 18 Quart Latch Box  

My shelf opening is 37" wide, 9 1/2" high, and the shelves are 21" deep. Only thing I haven't figured out is how to sort everything in the plastic tote. May have to just leave it in small flat rate box. Those should be durable enough to handle the goodies I'm putting in them, being drug out and put back constantly, I hope! Probably discard the lids so I can stand longer blanks on end and use less room. They do offer hope however, and I think they'll serve me better than other options.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got the first load of steel home for the lathe weight box project. 6 bars for this grab, all scrap cut offs from steel plate. Approx 2" thick. 60+lbs each, so about 360 lbs so far. Not really sure how heavy I want to go?



 
Man every time I get near that walnut I just love the smell of it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

I ground some welds down on some tubing.




These where formed in 3 parts, upper 180 and 2 lower 90's, and then sleeved and welded together. These are parts for a project I am making.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> I ground some welds down on some tubing.
> 
> View attachment 118901
> These where formed in 3 parts, upper 180 and 2 lower 90's, and then sleeved and welded together. Thesee are parts for a project I am making.
> View attachment 118902



Sissy bar so you can ride double on the scooter?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

gman2431 said:


> Sissy bar so you can ride double on the scooter?


Nope!......But a good guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

These parts go with the parts above.

Elongated the holes because shite happens, will work just fine for what it is going to do.



Nice thick 3/8" plate. Cut the center out with a plasma cutter, ground it smooth with a 4" angle grinder, finished with a file, drilled a couple of holes with the drill press. It's coming along.

Cool thing is I salvaged all the materials.
I scored a couple of 7 foot pieces of 1 1/4" hot rolled round bar today. I saw it sticking out of the scrap dumpster at work. So I snagged em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Nope!......But a good guess.



Wheel brackets for trailering a motorcycle? Or a bike rack. I can't tell scale.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nope, 7" hoops. Good guess. Kinda doing this Ala @Brink style. Ya know just post pics but no text because hairy fingers can't type, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Nope, 7" hoops. Good guess. Kinda doing this Ala @Brink style. Ya know just post pics but no text because hairy fingers can't type, lol.



Hairy fingers can type. 
No text because I can't spell

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Last of the fab work I think.
I used a self feeding vertical bandsaw at work to cut this piece to size.



I used a horizontal bandsaw to cut the hoops.



I used a metal worker machine to clip the corners of this plate off.



I drilled another hole.



I chamfered all the edges.



Maybe tomorrow I can get all of this welded up!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

It's clean the shop day today... Started out pulling the filter on the dust collector. It's going to be a lot lighter once it's blown out. Time to look at improving the baffle system or adding a cyclone to the top of the barrel....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodtickgreg said:


> Last of the fab work I think.
> I used a self feeding vertical bandsaw at work to cut this piece to size.
> View attachment 118974
> I used a horizontal bandsaw to cut the hoops.
> View attachment 118970
> I used a metal worker machine to clip the corners of this plate off.
> View attachment 118971
> I drilled another hole.
> View attachment 118973
> I chamfered all the edges.
> View attachment 118972
> Maybe tomorrow I can get all of this welded up!


I know what this is, it's a bit overkill though. You are making a surfboard rack for your bicycle. Don't forget to put a swim noodle over it before mounting or it was rub the glass off your board before you hit da waves braddah.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nope, never liked surfing, body surfing ok..........but a good guess, lol.


----------



## Sprung

@woodtickgreg - Something is getting hitch mounted, it looks like. I'm going to guess a winch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood

rocky1 said:


> Hey it worked!! Got everything but the Maple, Walnut, and Spalted Oak in it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118846


Im gonna steal this. not literally, but ive got plywood and casters too, an a need for moveable storage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palaswood

Heres a snowman i turned out of a block of what i believe is Rubberwood from a pallet (note the nail holes as buttons). The hat rim broke off since it was turned too thin (it looked badass though), so I upgraded it to East Indian Rosewood.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Palaswood said:


> Heres a snowman i turned out of a block of what i believe is Rubberwood from a pallet (note the nail holes as buttons). The hat rim broke off since it was turned too thin (it looked badass though), so I upgraded it to East Indian Rosewood.
> 
> View attachment 119014
> 
> View attachment 119015
> 
> View attachment 119016



That is cool! I really like using the nail holes for buttons, very creative! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deltatango

Gotta be a hollowing device.


----------



## rocky1

Mine was built to dimensions allowed by the scrap Plywood Joseph, really no rhyme or reason to dimensions aside from height being tall enough to not have to bend over to work on things. Wasn't much left over when I got done with it!

3/4" top, bottom, and sides. Ripped pieces of the 3/4" plywood 1 1/2" wide and doubled all my joints. Faced the front to add support, 1 x Spruce under the shelves and top, front and rear, enclosed the back with a couple scraps of 1/2". Everything is glued and nailed with 1/4" crown staples - 1 1/4" x 18mm. Solid as a rock!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I finished packing my shop and the house

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I finished packing my shop and the house
> 
> View attachment 119018



Like I said, have it dropped here, I'll unload it for you.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Like I said, have it dropped here, I'll unload it for you.


With friends like you... I'm getting all weepy over here...

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431

We are really letting him back on the mainland?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> We are really letting him back on the mainland?


I'm bringing a trailer full of koa...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Well...I guess it would be ok if we let em come back to America.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Well...I guess it would be ok if we let em come back to America.....


"Back to america"? Really?...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood

@Don Ratcliff Ok then welcome on over!! swing by irvine, ca to lighten your load before you head onto your final destination

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I do hope you checked to see if they would let you back in port with that! California could be a problem. Neighbor just moved back from over there and his wife had a bunch of house plants she wanted to bring back. Carried many of them over there, plants her mother and grandmother had given her, so they held sentimental value. California wouldn't allow him in with them, although they checked them out of the country not to many years ago. Had to ship to Washington State and haul everything back to Florida. Extra thousand miles freight to get them home. He was not impressed!!


----------



## Palaswood

Coffee table progress shot. Frame welded 90%. still have to weld the bottom cross bars (frame is laying upside down). Im so glad i bought these magnetic angle welding helper doodads. Top is going to be walnut shorts in a brick-like pattern.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rocky1

Magnetic angle helper doodads are really cool! Very handy when welding such goodies!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> I do hope you checked to see if they would let you back in port with that! California could be a problem. Neighbor just moved back from over there and his wife had a bunch of house plants she wanted to bring back. Carried many of them over there, plants her mother and grandmother had given her, so they held sentimental value. California wouldn't allow him in with them, although they checked them out of the country not to many years ago. Had to ship to Washington State and haul everything back to Florida. Extra thousand miles freight to get them home. He was not impressed!!


We asked and it's fine. Not living plants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Good deal! California is just plain a pain in the ass when it comes to such goodies. Been down that road with them sending bees out there and it's no fun. Bad enough a lot of the beekeepers build extra pallets they can wash and clean up, then transfer the hives onto clean pallets, sitting on plastic in the loading yards. They fuss about spider webs, they fuss about dirt, they fuss about leaves, they fuss about anything that resembles a plant of any nature. They put cans of cat food on all 4 corners and the middle of the trailer, trying to attract ants, and if one ant shows up to eat it, they turn your truck around. At which point you send him to Nevada, where there is a couple companies that make a living unloading, cleaning, and reloading bee trucks, so they can get into California. Costs you about $4,500.

Pulled in there one time with empty equipment and a fly fell off the net. Nephew said the guy at the inspection station went ballistic. Shoved him back, gets out his tweezers and sample bottle. He told him it was a damn fly, and it was his damn fly, because the truck had been parked outside in sub-zero temps for 10 days, warmest it had got was -9, had been in freezing temps until he got to California, he was pretty sure it didn't land on the truck in ND, or anywhere up to the truck-stop 50 miles back. Held him up for 3 hours while they got a entomologist chased down to look at pictures of a fly.

Next trip they got all spun up over a half teaspoon of sugar on the truck bed, under 12,000 lbs. of sugar. Then they tried to tell me, how I should have tied the truck down. Dingbats haven't ever tied a truck down in their life, and they're trying to tell me how to do it. Wouldn't let us leave until they had an address where the equipment was going, so they could send the bee inspector out. Nephew told them, "It's going to a cow pasture out in the middle of nowhere south of Coalinga, there isn't an address there, and it's empty equipment, it doesn't get inspected." Wouldn't let us leave. Finally gave them the address at the motel to get out of there. Bee inspector called up 2 days later looking for the load of bees that were supposed to be at the Motel 6. Told him, "It was empty equipment." He said, "We don't inspect empty equipment." Nephew told him, "I know! I told them that at the inspection station, but they wouldn't let me leave until I gave them a damn address, so I gave them an address!" Told him where to find it, if he wanted to look at it, and said, "Have fun!"

They're idiots! Fumigate your shipping container before it leaves!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> @woodtickgreg - Something is getting hitch mounted, it looks like. I'm going to guess a winch.


Ding Ding Ding!!!!!! And we have a winner! Good eye Matt.
I got her all welded up today, pics coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Not sure why that was still in the input box, thought I forgot to post it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm bringing a trailer full of koa...
> 
> View attachment 119019
> 
> View attachment 119020



Send wood and we will assure safe passage back into the mainland.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> Send wood and we will assure safe passage back into the mainland.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm bringing a trailer full of koa...
> 
> View attachment 119019
> 
> View attachment 119020



That's it! When I pass through Kansas City in April I'm bringing a bunch of my dyed blanks and I'm bartering it for extreme Koa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So I cought this nasty cold and feel like crap, but I wanted to get the welding done before I am off for a few days for the Christmas break at work. maybe if I am feeling better I can get it painted. So here's what I came up with.
Being the master of re purposing things, this is all salvaged material! Welding is all done. 


 
The hoops on the ends are to protect the ends of the winch, but they make nice carrying handles too. 


 
Welds aren't the prettiest but it'll hold.


 
And test fit on my truck.


 
good clearance all around.


 
And I can drop the tailgate and not hit the winch or the mount assembly.


 
Just gotta get her painted and the winch mounted to it for the full effect, lol. This will sure make moving things easier, like logs! If one gets creative with the receivers the possibilities are endless. Mount it to the sides of a trailer and roll your logs up, mount it to the front of a trailer and drag em up. I built this thing really heavy! 12,000 lb. winch is going on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1

Got your winch already?


----------



## Mr. Peet

And here I thought it was going to be an extra heavy duty wheelchair rack for when you leave the bar a little too late....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Got your winch already?


I do........


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> And here I thought it was going to be an extra heavy duty wheelchair rack for when you leave the bar a little too late....


Ah Mr Peet, you don't know me very well, lol. I haven't drank in over 20+ years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Do you have a remote for it? If not look into it! Best hundred dollars I have ever spent!!!

Warn is a little spendy on theirs, some of the others not so bad. you can buy universal units cheap on E-Bay as well. Some wire in direct, all of the universal units do, the Warn is a plug and play model. I can use it on ANY Warn winch. Simply plugs in where the cord does, keychain remote for the controls. Works as far as my cable will reach on a 9000 lb. winch! (_Right at 100 ft._) Probably further, I've never had a chance to see how far away it will actually work, I'm usually on the skidsteer dragging it out when I play with it. Works great, carabineer on the keychain, clip it on the roll cage. Run hydraulics pushing, handles driving, and pulling with the winch. It comes out!

Put a 17,500 pound SmittyBuilt on the 5500 at work... _That one is awesome!_ I had the skidsteer buried in mud up to the top of rims, nothing but a little bit of tire sticking out, and drug the machine out sideways, with me on the ground. Don't have a remote on that one. It is seriously badass!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

@Don Ratcliff - Don't worry about California. It'll be fine when I unload it here in Peterson for you.

Finishing up a special order for a lady, was a bit more than I thought it was going to bee after all the back and forth over artwork. At least I found the correct bee and font to match their business cards which were done online and nobody kept a decent graphics file for me to work from....

Two good coats of brush on poly on it, it'll get knocked back with steel wool and waxed tomorrow morning and she can pick it up. Also got all the coin bank boxes hit with two coats of WOP. I'll buff those out in the morning after the sign and start installing doors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> @Don Ratcliff - Don't worry about California. It'll be fine when I unload it here in Peterson for you.
> 
> Finishing up a special order for a lady, was a bit more than I thought it was going to bee after all the back and forth over artwork. At least I found the correct bee and font to match their business cards which were done online and nobody kept a decent graphics file for me to work from....
> 
> Two good coats of brush on poly on it, it'll get knocked back with steel wool and waxed tomorrow morning and she can pick it up. Also got all the coin bank boxes hit with two coats of WOP. I'll buff those out in the morning after the sign and start installing doors.
> 
> View attachment 119039 View attachment 119040


I can't tell you what it means to me knowing I have so many true friends on here that selflessly offer the ability to store my rather large collection of Hawaiian woods without me even needing to be there to unload. 

Forgive me while I get emotional for a moment...


The sign and boxes look great

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I can't tell you what it means to me knowing I have so many true friends on here that selflessly offer the ability to store my rather large collection of Hawaiian woods without me even needing to be there to unload.
> 
> Forgive me while I get emotional for a moment...
> 
> 
> The sign and boxes look great



Thanks Don! All kidding aside, We're thinking you'll be nominated to host the Midwest Woodbarter get together and BBQ this coming summer. It'd be a grand excuse for a road trip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Thanks Don! All kidding aside, We're thinking you'll be nominated to host the Midwest Woodbarter get together and BBQ this coming summer. It'd be a grand excuse for a road trip.


I would not only be honored but it would be my pleasure to do so. I will just have to move all my wood off site...

I can make spam Loco moco for everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Do you have a remote for it? If not look into it! Best hundred dollars I have ever spent!!!
> 
> Warn is a little spendy on theirs, some of the others not so bad. you can buy universal units cheap on E-Bay as well. Some wire in direct, all of the universal units do, the Warn is a plug and play model. I can use it on ANY Warn winch. Simply plugs in where the cord does, keychain remote for the controls. Works as far as my cable will reach on a 9000 lb. winch! (_Right at 100 ft._) Probably further, I've never had a chance to see how far away it will actually work, I'm usually on the skidsteer dragging it out when I play with it. Works great, carabineer on the keychain, clip it on the roll cage. Run hydraulics pushing, handles driving, and pulling with the winch. It comes out!
> 
> Put a 17,500 pound SmittyBuilt on the 5500 at work... _That one is awesome!_ I had the skidsteer buried in mud up to the top of rims, nothing but a little bit of tire sticking out, and drug the machine out sideways, with me on the ground. Don't have a remote on that one. It is seriously badass!!



Rocky the winch I bought does have a remote, don't know if it's wireless though. Would I have liked to buy a warn or smitty built? sure. But I just went with a horrible freight 12,000 lb winch. Got decent reviews in the 4 wheeler mags, best bang for the buck. And for my occasional use I think it will be fine. I got it on a black friday sale for $279.00, cheapest I have ever seen it. This will get my knee mill base into the basement safely, and help with moving logs in the future. We'll see how long this thing last? And I'll keep everyone informed. But for $279.00 I had to give it a try. So with building my own removable winch mount I did the whole thing on the cheap. But the battery will probably cost half as much as the winch.


----------



## Blueglass

@Don Ratcliff, where are you moving to? Guessing you got rock fever (what we called it in the Keys when we hadn't been off the islands for too long). Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Rocky the winch I bought does have a remote, don't know if it's wireless though. Would I have liked to buy a warn or smitty built? sure. But I just went with a horrible freight 12,000 lb winch. Got decent reviews in the 4 wheeler mags, best bang for the buck. And for my occasional use I think it will be fine. I got it on a black friday sale for $279.00, cheapest I have ever seen it. This will get my knee mill base into the basement safely, and help with moving logs in the future. We'll see how long this thing last? And I'll keep everyone informed. But for $279.00 I had to give it a try. So with building my own removable winch mount I did the whole thing on the cheap. But the battery will probably cost half as much as the winch.



Keep us posted, I've been looking for an inexpensive winch to add to my sawmill.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Blueglass said:


> @Don Ratcliff, where are you moving to? Guessing you got rock fever (what we called it in the Keys when we hadn't been off the islands for too long). Hope everything goes well!


We're going to KC MO, it was unexpected but my wife was offered a job there we couldn't pass up.

I didn't have island fever until we made the decision to move, now I can't wait to get off this rock.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

And a version for Maya....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@ripjack13 that is comedic gold sir! Nailed it! As we exit the runway I can imagine the same light show going for her like it's the wrestlemaina main event. For me, I'll just listen to that on my iPod as I push through the crowd to get my bags.



I'm not going to show this to her though, she might try to sign up for wb and that would be horrible. Imagine having your wife stalk your every comment in your only safe place in the entire world, here, on wb. It gives me the hibbyjibbies just thinking about it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> ... now I can't wait to get off this rock.



Yep, that longing for snow, tornados, mosquitos, biting flies, and crazy rednecks in pickups. I can see why you'd feel that way....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Yep, that longing for snow, tornados, mosquitos, biting flies, and crazy rednecks in pickups. I can see why you'd feel that way....


You said it brother!


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> You said it brother!



Don't forget about wanting to get away from all those attractive girls in bikinis! Tony


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Don't forget about wanting to get away from all those attractive girls in bikinis! Tony


Tony, I am bring the best looking girl in a bikini with me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> Rocky the winch I bought does have a remote, don't know if it's wireless though. Would I have liked to buy a warn or smitty built? sure. But I just went with a horrible freight 12,000 lb winch. Got decent reviews in the 4 wheeler mags, best bang for the buck. And for my occasional use I think it will be fine. I got it on a black friday sale for $279.00, cheapest I have ever seen it. This will get my knee mill base into the basement safely, and help with moving logs in the future. We'll see how long this thing last? And I'll keep everyone informed. But for $279.00 I had to give it a try. So with building my own removable winch mount I did the whole thing on the cheap. But the battery will probably cost half as much as the winch.



Harbor Freight does offer a cordless remote, I looked it up for Allan when he bought his winch to drag box elder burls up out the Montana Canyons. Wasn't real outrageous. May be included on that winch, I don't remember.

Warn is pricey, SmittyBuilt not so bad. That 17.5 with mount, was less than the price of a 9000 lb. Warn. And, it has a better warranty. Wasn't necessarily cheap, but when you plan on dragging large trucks out of mud holes with it, you need something big and ugly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

Tropical paradise to the heart land what a change. Have fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Tony, I am bring the best looking girl in a bikini with me.



I'm certainly not going to argue with that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Harbor Freight does offer a cordless remote, I looked it up for Allan when he bought his winch to drag box elder burls up out the Montana Canyons. Wasn't real outrageous. May be included on that winch, I don't remember.
> 
> Warn is pricey, SmittyBuilt not so bad. That 17.5 with mount, was less than the price of a 9000 lb. Warn. And, it has a better warranty. Wasn't necessarily cheap, but when you plan on dragging large trucks out of mud holes with it, you need something big and ugly.


Nope this winch comes with a 12 foot control. They do offer the cordless for $39 but it didn't get great reviews. I might try it though? And they say it only has a 50 foot range.


----------



## rocky1

Just for loading wood on the trailer, and NOT having to deal with dragging the cord around, getting it hung up under logs and such, it would be a worthy investment.

Check it out, and look at some of the universal ones, you might find a better one available out there for less money. I picked up a few off E-Bay for the ATV winch, never have installed it, of course I've never used the ATV winch but twice either. Both times before I had the remotes, so... I honestly couldn't tell you what they're like. But, I want to say they were around $10 apiece. Receiver hardwires into the wiring harness, with the keychain remote. Will work on any winch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So far the only other real negative about the winch I have found is that it is not weatherproof, in other words don't let it get wet! So for me this won't be a problem, kind of the whole point of a removable mount. When it is not needed it will be removed and in the garage. now to find a good deep cycle battery with some reserve and cca's.


----------



## Palaswood

What part of KC you moving too @Don Ratcliff ?
Will there be plenty of trees there for you to obsess over?
I'm excited FOR you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Palaswood said:


> What part of KC you moving too @Don Ratcliff ?
> Will there be plenty of trees there for you to obsess over?
> I'm excited FOR you.


We are going to kc to start with. Will end up in the Ada area. Her cousin has 100 acres there now and we will look for something about that size. My requirements are a large shop, lots of quality trees and a place that my clover plots will grow well...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> We are going to kc to start with. Will end up in the Ada area. Her cousin has 100 acres there now and we will look for something about that size. My requirements are a large shop, lots of quality trees and a place that my clover plots will grow well...



Huh, I've never heard it called "Clover" before....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Don Ratcliff said:


> We are going to kc to start with. Will end up in the Ada area. Her cousin has 100 acres there now and we will look for something about that size. My requirements are a large shop, lots of quality trees and a place that my clover plots will grow well...


Clover grows well hydroponically anywhere, geeze dude get with the times. Personally I never touch the stuff but they are making a ton of money with it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Food plots I'm planting food plots... for deer... what are you 2 smoking...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Food plots I'm planting food plots... for deer... what are you 2 smoking...



Food plots apparently....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Palaswood

Now that it's arrived at it's destination, I can post it here. @ripjack13 I'm so glad you like it. Forgive me for spamming the thread, but these pics have been burning a hole in my pocket, as I'm real proud of this ornament and it's little box. The ornament was turned from East Indian rosewood and the ball is spalted maple. Finished with CA glue.

Cool thing is, it is made of some materials that came from woodbarter members! The spalted maple I got from @Mike1950 , and the lid on the box is curly redwood from @Anthony that came with some redwood burl. You can see the hunk it came from in one of the pictures.
The douglas fir for the box came from my old workbench that was recently disassembled since I made a new bench this summer. I used Spanish Cedar for the box bottom, and packed it in shavings of the same, cause cmon, who doesnt love that smell!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Palaswood said:


> Now that it's arrived at it's destination, I can post it here. @ripjack13 I'm so glad you like it. Forgive me for spamming the thread, but these pics have been burning a hole in my pocket, as I'm real proud of this ornament and it's little box. The ornament was turned from East Indian rosewood and the ball is spalted maple. Finished with CA glue.
> 
> Cool thing is, it is made of some materials that came from woodbarter members! The spalted maple I got from @Mike1950 , and the lid on the box is curly redwood from @Anthony that came with some redwood burl. You can see the hunk it came from in one of the pictures.
> The douglas fir for the box came from my old workbench that was recently disassembled since I made a new bench this summer. I used Spanish Cedar for the box bottom, and packed it in shavings of the same, cause cmon, who doesnt love that smell!
> 
> View attachment 119064
> 
> View attachment 119065
> 
> View attachment 119066
> 
> View attachment 119067
> 
> View attachment 119068
> 
> View attachment 119069



That is very nice, well done! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Had a good day, finished up all the mailbox door banks, And sold my Unisaw. Decided I didn't have time to work on it right now and really didn't have the space so threw it on Craigslist. Got 400.00 for something that didn't cost me a dime!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Palaswood said:


> Now that it's arrived at it's destination, I can post it here. @ripjack13 I'm so glad you like it. Forgive me for spamming the thread, but these pics have been burning a hole in my pocket, as I'm real proud of this ornament and it's little box. The ornament was turned from East Indian rosewood and the ball is spalted maple. Finished with CA glue.
> 
> Cool thing is, it is made of some materials that came from woodbarter members! The spalted maple I got from @Mike1950 , and the lid on the box is curly redwood from @Anthony that came with some redwood burl. You can see the hunk it came from in one of the pictures.
> The douglas fir for the box came from my old workbench that was recently disassembled since I made a new bench this summer. I used Spanish Cedar for the box bottom, and packed it in shavings of the same, cause cmon, who doesnt love that smell!
> 
> View attachment 119064
> 
> View attachment 119065
> 
> View attachment 119066
> 
> View attachment 119067
> 
> View attachment 119068
> 
> View attachment 119069




Joseph, the ornament is beautiful brother. Simply gorgeous....The box is very cool as well. Thank you ever so much....I am humbled to own it. 
Thank you again......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Palaswood

YES! @ripjack13 Then mission accomplished.
I dont know if i'll be making grips anytime soon, but I already have peeps hitting me up for me, so I'm glad I have a solid jig now. I scrapped some cocobolo scales due to hole misalignment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Spent a good part of the day working on my soon to be woodworking website, it's designed, it's on-line, just filling in the blanks before I show it to Google and the world. Eyes were about to bug out of my head; had to go get my sawdust fix for the day. Went and sawed a little firewood, therein determining that the last time I used my saw, I REALLY dulled the blade up! Gotta pick up a new chain and a sharpener.

Stopped in the shop passing through, picked up a few sticks of Oak dowel at Lowes awhile back, actually picked up a pretty good assortment of oak dowel awhile back, big stuff all the way down through little bitty stuff, for turning ornaments, mini-birdhouses, and such. Couldn't stand it, had to play...

Roughly 1" in diameter at the body, overall length is about 3 1/2" 

Terrible picture, texture just kind of vanishes in it, it's actually decently pronounced and stands out kinda nice in person. Gotta work on my design a little more, but it's a start? Cap was an after-thought, screw-eye was added to help hold it on.

How are you guys hanging these? I'm thinking I could cross drill a piece of small dowel, then drill the ornament and glue the small dowel into the top of it, and run a gold thread through the hole. Not impressed with the screw eye, and this one will likely get modified in that fashion.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

In the shop for a couple hours this morning for a few last minute customers, decided to get something done while waiting so started on the cabochons for a bunch of bookmarks. Will turn the rest and assemble on Monday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Those look delicious!......... oh there not for eating?........well they still look delicious!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> In the shop for a couple hours this morning for a few last minute customers, decided to get something done while waiting so started on the cabochons for a bunch of bookmarks. Will turn the rest and assemble on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 119129



Mmmmmm......yummy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I was feeling a little better today so I got out of bed and got some things done. Once the meds kicked in I was good to go. So here's some pics of today's progress.
I have been meaning to seal the seams on the harbor freight portable dust collector for awhile now, today is the day, I removed the Wynn pleated canister filter to do this.


 
The seam around the perimeter isn't seal and the filter doesn't cover it so fine dust can escape. I could actually see light coming through the seam! With the old bag filter it wouldn't have mattered because it would have been inside the bag. But the canister doesn't cover it.


 
Here you can see fine sawdust that has collected at the seams because of air leaks. I blew this out before sealing.


 
Silicone caulk on all the seams will take care of any leaks.


 
Next I bolted Castors to some angle iron that I drilled earlier. You'll see what they are for soon.


 
On Monday I scored some more plate steel scraps for the lathe weight box project. Was too damned sick to carry in. Today was the day for that too.


 
This is what I have total now, should be about 500 lbs or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Then I loaded up the truck and went to my work to get some things done. Stopped at harbor freight on the way. Picked up a new vice for the metal shop, $69 plus 20% offor of that with a coupon. Grabbed a box of disposable nitrile gloves while I was there too.

So the main reason I went my work shop was so I could spray paint in a warm area. Got the winch mount primed. Rust-oleum grey.



And while the primer was drying I Redrilled four holes in the angles to 5/8" so I could mount the angles and Castors to the knee mill base. Again, nice to have a crane for this kind of stuff.



It rolls around easy now and is super stable.



Then I bolted on some chains that the winch hook will go on. See where I am going with this?



I can still roll it around even with the chains on. This is the second time I have repurposed these Castors, lol.



2 coats of Rust-oleum gloss black on top of the primer.



Pretty nice winch mount if I do say so myself, lol. Can't wait to get the winch mounted to it.



So all of this fab work is so I can get the 1500lb mill into my basement by myself. I took the mill all apart and the heaviest part can now be handled very easy. I'll winch it down the stairs because the winch has a holding brake and that makes it very safe. Wait till you see what I came up with to get this thing in, lol, Kevin would be proud of me. He loved it when I did crap like this, lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

Goes shopping for a winch at Harbor Freight, spends just slightly more for a 12,000 lb. winch than I spent on a 2000 lb. ATV winch, and then says...



woodtickgreg said:


> So all of this fab work is so I can get the 1500lb mill into my basement by myself. I took the mill all apart and the heaviest part can now be handled very easy. *I'll winch it down the stairs because the winch has a holding brake and that makes it very safe.*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Goes shopping for a winch at Harbor Freight, spends just slightly more for a 12,000 lb. winch than I spent on a 2000 lb. ATV winch, and then says...


Oh yee of little faith. Grasshopper watch and learn................I have done this kind of crap before and probably will again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Glad you're feeling better Greg! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> Oh yee of little faith. Grasshopper watch and learn................I have done this kind of crap before and probably will again.




    

Had a buddy in ND put his machinist lathe and milling machine in the basement with an assortment of 2x6s and plywood, 4 drunks, and a come along. With only minor cosmetic damage to the garage wall! Which I honestly couldn't believe it stayed there, I sorta expected the wall around the door opening to give way, sending the lathe down the stairs at high speed, flattening the 2 brave drunks guiding the bottom end down the stairwell. BUT IT DIDN'T! So yeah I have faith already, I just found that "makes it very safe" comment funny, because there just ain't a whole lot safe about sending 1500 - 2000 lb. items down basement stairs, by any means, be it drunks or Harbor Freight Winches!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Had a buddy in ND put his machinist lathe and milling machine in the basement with an assortment of 2x6s and plywood, 4 drunks, and a come along. With only minor cosmetic damage to the garage wall! Which I honestly couldn't believe it stayed there, I sorta expected the wall around the door opening to give way, sending the lathe down the stairs at high speed, flattening the 2 brave drunks guiding the bottom end down the stairwell. BUT IT DIDN'T! So yeah I have faith already, I just found that "makes it very safe" comment funny, because there just ain't a whole lot safe about sending 1500 - 2000 lb. items down basement stairs, by any means, be it drunks or Harbor Freight Winches!


Trust me I wont be under it! The whole purpose of the winch was the holding brake. He did it with 4 people with fuzzy brains, I'll do it by myself and use my brains. At least that's the plan,lol. I have given this a lot of thought, there will be pics for proof, lol, of either success or failure for your veiwing pleasure.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## deltatango

Sounds like a plan to me Greg. May I suggest a heavy duty safety rope in addition, just as a back up in case, for any reason?
Not something us guys like to do, but a good climbing rope doubled up with a truckers hitch could be a life saver in certain circumstances.
Also, if I may make a suggestion, something you are probably planning to do already, put plywood on the stairs. Put some 2x4's on each side of the castors to keep them in the middle. Saves wear and tear on the stairs and that thing will glide down ever so lightly if you do. 
But no doubt you've already thought of that?


----------



## woodtickgreg

deltatango said:


> Sounds like a plan to me Greg. May I suggest a heavy duty safety rope in addition, just as a back up in case, for any reason?
> Not something us guys like to do, but a good climbing rope doubled up with a truckers hitch could be a life saver in certain circumstances.
> Also, if I may make a suggestion, something you are probably planning to do already, put plywood on the stairs. Put some 2x4's on each side of the castors to keep them in the middle. Saves wear and tear on the stairs and that thing will glide down ever so lightly if you do.
> But no doubt you've already thought of that?


Thanks brother I appreciate the tips and advice. I had not thought of a safety rope as a back up, only because I will be doing this by myself. It might be kinda hard to manage the winch control and a safety rope and guide it at the same time. But I am way ahead of you on the support for the steps etc. I think you'll dig what I came up with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks brother I appreciate the tips and advice. I had not thought of a safety rope as a back up, only because I will be doing this by myself. It might be kinda hard to manage the winch control and a safety rope and guide it at the same time. But I am way ahead of you on the support for the steps etc. I think you'll dig what I came up with.


----------



## Sprung

Had a commission to make a shoe horn out of wood, one that could probably survive a 4 year old and come apart into two pieces for travel. Have never made a shoehorn before, but I came up with something. There's some things I'd definitely do different next time, including charging more money than I did, but it was a learning experience and I was able to do it all from scraps/cutoffs and a few bits from the hardware bins. Shipping out in the morning to Ohio for a New Year's Eve Christmas gathering - ended up cutting this one close to the wire.

Hard Maple as the primary wood, Cherry Burl handle, Ebony accents at the handle and at the separation. Handle attachment is reinforced with a 1/4" bolt epoxied in place. Connection between the two pieces is done with a 1/4" bolt and a brass threaded insert. Hand sanded through 320, then buffed with all three wheels on my lathe buffing setup, so the finish is carnauba wax - should be easily enough for the eventual recipient of this gift to touch up with clear shoe polish as needed.

After making this one, I reaffirmed my dislike of hand sanding. However, I do plan to make one of these for myself at some point and do some things different in how I make it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

After I got done with assembling this.


 
I painted this.


 
Now once the paint cures I can finally get my metal stock organized better so I quit tripping over it and knocking it over.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

I sorted and cleaned a little more, then I butchered another cutting board. This one my mother gave to me and told me to chop it up and make something out of. Former sister-in-law gave it to her before falling from grace. She's like way deep, kinda on the same plain as whaleshit and that's on the bottom of the ocean, so...

Anyhow, it was a laminated bamboo cutting board with horizontal strand orientation. So whacking a slice off the end of the board gave me one real nifty cross grain blank for a couple pens. Turned up interesting. Just as good she had me cut the board up, wasn't glued good in a lot of places, and I've found several joints that were starting to fail.

At any rate, it gives a real cool patchwork quilt effect when turned and finished in this fashion. First one is on a Trimline kit, second obviously on a Comfort Grip.

_Yeah, I know there's a ding on the front of the first one... Loaded my blanks on the mandrel backwards, so the matching ends are on top and bottom, not in the middle!! Going in the wife's purse, or in the shop, or my pickup, or someplace. Refused to waste the time filling the ding and sanding it out and all that crap when I already screwed it up worse!_

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Well... went out to plumb the pressure pot, to try and do a little casting. Didn't have all the fittings I needed, and before running to town after parts, I decided to twist a little ribbon around blanks and get them glued up and ready to cast. Doesn't do a lot of good to get the pot ready, if your stuff you want to cast isn't ready. So I set about twisting up tubes.

Apply a bit Mod Podge to the end of the tube, start wrapping diagonally, apply little clothespin to hold the first wrap in place, spread more glue, wrap, apply second clothespin to hold in place, spread more glue, wrap, move your clothespin in the middle down... You get the picture!

Once the glue sets, trim the ends of the ribbon, remove clothes pins, if an end comes loose, apply a little thick CA and in a few seconds it's stuck back down. Insert plugs in ends of tubes, slip them into the mold, and cast it. Saw to appropriate size on band saw.





Yes, gentlemen... It is about a pain in the ass! Was several tubes into it when I decided to see how long it was taking. Average time to twist one of these up, is about 12-14 minutes per tube!! (_x9_) However, I get 2 sets of pen blanks, and a keychain per 10" tube, so time really isn't so bad when spread out per project. It just gets to be a tad monotonous sitting there twisting ribbon round and round and round and round and... after about 2 hours. 

Had to go refresh my memory as to why I go to all this aggravation. Had one keychain blank and a full tube left from the last cast on these that didn't go quite as perfectly as I would have liked for it to, so I grabbed the keychain blank tossed it on the lathe and spun it up quick. Had so much fun with that one, I cut the last full tube into little short pieces and turned a bunch of keychains!!!





Penn State cheap Satin finish keychain, comes with a 2 1/8" tube, pulled those and added them to the collection, these are all turned at about 1 1/2". For those of you up there in the deep freeze, these would make nice zipper pulls for your coat. Not obnoxiously large, but big enough to get hold of with gloved hands. If you're doing any winter shows, you might want to spin a few up and display them as such.

If anyone needs a few 7mm tubes yell before ordering any, I'll have at least 45 extras out of the 9 tubes twisted up above, (_if I turn all keychains I gain an extra tube or two, per stick_), I had 17 out of the last batch of 3 tubes. 

Turning them that short momentarily presented problems on the pen press, adapted and moved on. Mine only came with 3 spacers, needs 4; cutting board pen blanks with routed grooves on the ends worked nicely in a crunch!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today after work I decided to work on the metal working side of the shop in preparation for the machine base move on the weekend.

So I started with getting the material rack that I painted last weekend set in place and leveled it with some aluminum plate for shims.




I started loading it, all the material that is against the wall will go on it.




Wow, it all fit.



Much better organized now.



The material shelf cleaned it up nice. The view lookin down the narrow side of the shop. Lathe and workbench with tool.box is on this side. It's coming along.




This is looking the other way, the mill will go where the grey cart is. That cart was full of material, now it's all on the shelf. I put the rotary table on the cart so I can clean it up.



It's getting there.



Then I installed a new vice. I like this style of vice in my metal shop because I can clamp just about anything in it and it will rotate to just about any position I need.



I had another one of the same style where this one is. But it was to big for the small bench area, so I replaced it with this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

Looking better all the time Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Needed to turn a last minute Christmas gift or two for in-laws in Mississippi; couple of sister-in-laws and their husbands that we needed goodies for. Sister-in-law here and the mother-in-law were taking off this morning. Had it all planned out then got a last minute phone call that one of the gals that used to work for us in ND was coming through town, and wanted me to run in and visit for a few minutes. So that kinda screwed up my plans to knock those out yesterday afternoon/evening. Went in and visited, terrific young lady, love her to death, wouldn't have missed it for the world. BUT... that meant I got a late start on things.

Assessed goodies on hand decided the girls needed a bell, had 1 turned, wasn't beautiful but it would suffice, had a couple of the busy bee pens to send them as well. Had a pen turned I could send one brother-in-law without breaking up sets, decided to send them each whistle key-chain, since the gals all got bells to call the husbands, figured they'd all get a kick out of the husbands getting whistles to call the wives back.

So I needed 1 bell and 1 pen, and it was 10 pm... Not a problem! NOT!!!

Picked a piece of highly figured Black Walnut, turned it and the color simply didn't pop. Turned a faded cloudy shade of gray, which while it was pretty, it wasn't what I wanted, and I grabbed the wrong bushings, so the stem was over-turned top and bottom. So I decided that one wasn't gonna fly. (_See bell on left below. It's going to get taken apart and refitted with a different stem._)

Grabbed another piece of quarter sawn Walnut I acquired from the old man, @Mike1950 . Looked interesting but not spectacular, showed some promise anyhow. Turned that one, sanded, finished, and polished, and said, "Oh my God... NO! We are not sending that one to Mississippi, because I am not going to be responsible for 3 old gray haired women in Ripley going to jail for a Domestic Disturbance. Because there's gonna be a fight, if I send that one!! I'll give it to my wife, save the girls jail time over the Holidays, and get to keep it to cherish myself." (_See bell on far right. The picture does NOT even remotely begin to do this bell justice. I don't know if I can take a picture that will do it justice, but if the sun comes out tomorrow I'll try. Thanks Mike! That piece of stock is amazing! Off the charts!! Simply unbelievable!!!_)

So I grabbed a piece of a Buttonwood out my box from @Blueglass , had already picked a piece of that for the pen I needed to turn. Spun it, and it turned out really sweet. Lots of figure, lots of curl, very sweet stuff to turn as well. We gotta find some more of this Les! (_See bell left center._)

Unfortunately, it far outshined the one I already had done in the house, so I decided to turn another. Grabbed a piece of reddish burly looking stuff out the box that looked interesting. Drilled it and glued my tube in, noticed CA leaking out a check in the side previously unseen. Decided to try it anyhow. Throughout turning said check was looking less and less noticeable, thought I had it licked, wasn't looking bad, then I buffed it out and 3 more checks showed up in the finished piece, and I again I said, "NO, this isn't going to work." So it got tossed on the bench and I went and dug back in the blank box again.

Found another nice reddish looking blank of unknown species, honestly not sure who's box it came out of, but again I suspect it was out of my @Blueglass box. I'm really not sure as it was getting a tad late in the morning by this point, and it could have been out any of 2 or 3 different boxes, maybe my @Mike1950 box, or my @rockb box, and it may be redwood, I honestly don't know. Mounted it up and began turning. Again, don't know what this stuff was, but it turned like butter, had wood flaking off it like little fish scales at first. Got it sorta to desired shape and sanded to final form, it was that soft. Looked absolutely beautiful!! Finished it, sanded, buffed it out, and for some reason it had a haze under the finish around 2 - 3 small knots at the top of the stem. Had to sand the top of it back to bare wood, and start over on that section. But, it turned out absolutely gorgeous! Lots of chatoyance, light just dances in it when you turn it.

Pen went sweet, again this one is Buttonwood from @Blueglass and the stuff turns really nice! Fitted on a Trimline kit in Gun Metal.

Wife came out to check on me about the time I was finishing up, which was just shortly before sunrise. Mother-in-law was in the house accusing me of falling asleep in the shop. They both thought I'd lost my mind, but appreciated the effort for the family members up there and loved the bells! And, I walked in the house with them about the time the sister-in-law pulled in the yard to head out.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Way cool and beautiful too!


----------



## Blueglass

@rocky1 it is one of my favorite woods, As I get more I will offer more. I have some I've been keeping some around for a special project that is as curly as The nicest Curly Koa.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

The few pieces I have parallel Koa. The curl isn't as evident in the photo above as is actually seen in person. The flip side photo of the pen covered the beauty of the grain with curl in the photo, this side was an attempt to show all of it's beauty, not JUST the curl! Same thing with the stem on the bell... had to turn it right to see the beauty of the grain, otherwise it was ALL curl. Great stuff!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

@rocky1 the reddish is proably Seaside Hibiscus aka Red Mahoe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Getting ready to do some pot.....

Seriously though, was a bit difficult today, decided to cut up some HRB and some Red Mallee that came from Kevin. Decided that just keeping it on the shelf wasn't really honoring him, He would have rather see something made with it.

Time for new phone I'm thinking... The camera has gotten really bad, won't focus at anything over 8 inches away it appears.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Did you clean the lens?


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Did you clean the lens?



Yep, scoured it clean with steel wool

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Did you clean the lens?



Seriously though, it's a known issue with these phones, popped up after they were all out of warranty of course. It'll focus up to about 12 inches, beyond that they go blurry. Sometimes you can whack them on the counter and get them to focus but that breaks other things. I found a replacement locally for 150.00 that's the M8 model, one model newer than mine but same basic camera, I can get the newest HTC 10 for 499.99 brand new with full warranty and have a much better camera, more memory, faster processor , and bigger screen. Just trying to make up my mind on what to do.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Seriously though, it's a known issue with these phones, popped up after they were all out of warranty of course. It'll focus up to about 12 inches, beyond that they go blurry. Sometimes you can whack them on the counter and get them to focus but that breaks other things. I found a replacement locally for 150.00 that's the M8 model, one model newer than mine but same basic camera, I can get the newest HTC 10 for 499.99 brand new with full warranty and have a much better camera, more memory, faster processor , and bigger screen. Just trying to make up my mind on what to do.....


I here ya, I just got a new phone, all the pics over the last 3 weeks or so where taken with it. Pretty damn amazing how good the cameras are on these phones now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> I here ya, I just got a new phone, all the pics over the last 3 weeks or so where taken with it. Pretty damn amazing how good the cameras are on these phones now.



Agreed on that... My wife and I upgraded from 4 year old iPhone 4S's last month to Samsung Galaxy S7's. WOW! What a huge jump in picture quality. We had been looking at buying a new digital camera after ours broke, but our new phones take better pictures than any camera that was within our budget - so we decided to pass on a new camera and just use our phones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> Agreed on that... My wife and I upgraded from 4 year old iPhone 4S's last month to Samsung Galaxy S7's. WOW! What a huge jump in picture quality. We had been looking at buying a new digital camera after ours broke, but our new phones take better pictures than any camera that was within our budget - so we decided to pass on a new camera and just use our phones.


Agree, S7 active here. I still use my real camera for macro close ups and video though.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Agreed on that... My wife and I upgraded from 4 year old iPhone 4S's last month to Samsung Galaxy S7's. WOW! What a huge jump in picture quality. We had been looking at buying a new digital camera after ours broke, but our new phones take better pictures than any camera that was within our budget - so we decided to pass on a new camera and just use our phones.





woodtickgreg said:


> Agree, S7 active here. I still use my real camera for macro close ups and video though.



I'll probably just do a new phone, the cost is what's holding me back. I'm not under contract, don't want to be under contract and the installment plans to buy with a low monthly cost are a rip in most cases. I can buy outright direct from manufacturer for 499, if I do installments it'd be a hair over 700 by the time it's paid for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> Agree, S7 active here. I still use my real camera for macro close ups and video though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I'll probably just do a new phone, the cost is what's holding me back. I'm not under contract, don't want to be under contract and the installment plans to buy with a low monthly cost are a rip in most cases. I can buy outright direct from manufacturer for 499, if I do installments it'd be a hair over 700 by the time it's paid for.



Have you looked at refurbished phones? I have a droid turbo. It's awesome....


----------



## ripjack13

Amazon link

Refurbed for $119....


----------



## Sprung

I cleaned up my lathe, took pictures, and posted it for sale.

I also put some stuff that had been soaking in Cactus Juice into the oven to cure and started another round of material under vacuum. Tomorrow those will come out to soak and I'll start another round through vacuum.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I cleaned up my lathe, took pictures, and posted it for sale.
> 
> I also put some stuff that had been soaking in Cactus Juice into the oven to cure and started another round of material under vacuum. Tomorrow those will come out to soak and I'll start another round through vacuum.



Extra lathe?


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Extra lathe?



No, don't have an extra - trying to sell it to finance an upgrade. Jet tools will be 15% off Jan 5-9 and I'm looking at a 1221VS - I've had my eye on it for almost a year now. The 1014 has been a great lathe, but it's been obvious to me for some time now that I've outgrown it and need something with more power. The 1221VS has all the features I want in a lathe and is fully capable of turning all the things that interest me. So, hoping to sell it within the next week so I can finance the upgrade when Jet tools are on sale. If it doesn't sell in time, I'll pull my ads, keep using it, and try again the next time Jet tools go on sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> No, don't have an extra - trying to sell it to finance an upgrade. Jet tools will be 15% off Jan 5-9 and I'm looking at a 1221VS - I've had my eye on it for almost a year now. The 1014 has been a great lathe, but it's been obvious to me for some time now that I've outgrown it and need something with more power. The 1221VS has all the features I want in a lathe and is fully capable of turning all the things that interest me. So, hoping to sell it within the next week so I can finance the upgrade when Jet tools are on sale. If it doesn't sell in time, I'll pull my ads, keep using it, and try again the next time Jet tools go on sale.



I've been running the jet. well worth it. if you get in a bind I've got a delta vs lathe you can borrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I've been running the jet. well worth it. if you get in a bind I've got a delta vs lathe you can borrow.



Yeah, I spent a few minutes checking out your Jet the last time I was in your shop. I had already determined well before then that it would likely be my next lathe, but getting a few minutes to look at and get my hands on one that was fully set up and running sealed the deal. If I need an inbetween lathe, I'll definitely check in with you about borrowing the Delta. But if things go as I hope they will, I'll only be without a lathe for a few days between selling the current one and picking up the new one - whether that's next week or during a future Jet tool sale.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

Sprung said:


> Agreed on that... My wife and I upgraded from 4 year old iPhone 4S's last month to Samsung Galaxy S7's. WOW! What a huge jump in picture quality. We had been looking at buying a new digital camera after ours broke, but our new phones take better pictures than any camera that was within our budget - so we decided to pass on a new camera and just use our phones.


You say Samsung 7 I think Laura Clery's terrible pick up lines in her Flirting with Stephen series. I would post a link but NOT family friendly.


----------



## Schroedc

I did absolutely nothing in the shop today. 615 this morning my daughter wakes up with nasty cold, she's supposed to waitress at 645. dad grabs a uniform and apron and I've been waiting tables all day. plus now I'm prepping appetizers and salads for a reservation only event tonight at the restaurant. my wife and I get to eat fancy at 8pm, then she goes home and I do clean-up until probably 10 tonight.....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well today was the day for the machine base move. On Wednesday I brought it home and unloaded it out of the trailer by my self, I shot some video of that. Today I got it in the basement by my self, all 500 lbs. of it. I shot video of that too. Once I get it downloaded to YouTube I'll post the video.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here's a couple of pics of the move on wednesday.

So again, it's nice to have access to a crane, sure makes things easy.




In the trailer and strapped down, ready to roll.




A side view.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So here's some pics of the set up. I came home after work today and got busy setting up all the stuff that I had planned to move this machine base.

Some nice heavy aluminum channel to span the landing, heavy 6" channels to run the length of the stairs.




Channels running down the stairs.



Aluminum extrusion channels for ramps to get up the step.




So what do you think? Can I push a 500lb piece of cast iron up these ramps.by myself?



Maybe?



You'll have to wait for the video that's coming to find out, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> So here's some pics of the set up. I came home after work today and got busy setting up all the stuff that I had planned to move this machine base.
> 
> Some nice heavy aluminum channel to span the landing, heavy 6" channels to run the length of the stairs.
> View attachment 119609
> 
> Channels running down the stairs.
> View attachment 119610
> Aluminum extrusion channels for ramps to get up the step.
> View attachment 119611
> 
> So what do you think? Can I push a 500lb piece of cast iron up these ramps.by myself?
> View attachment 119612
> Maybe?
> View attachment 119614
> You'll have to wait for the video that's coming to find out, lol.


----------



## deltatango

Pretty danged cool Greg. Nice to have all that metal to lay track with. By the time you get that thing set up, you may as well put on an engineers cap and ride it down tooting the whistle.
Excellent planning and development. You're right, Kevin would really have enjoyed this. I sure am.
Happy New Year! - Mark

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks Mark, one of the perks of where I work is access to all kinds of metal like this, you should see what goes into the roll off scrap dumpster! I go dumpster diving on a regular basis, lol. I would like to think that Kevin was watching me the whole time, from planning to fabrication to execution. 
Video takes forever to upload to youtube, probably won't post it till tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well here's the video.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## deltatango

Great job, Greg. Sure must be nice to have that mill base down there. Amazing how plans come together.
Step by step, inch by inch, it's a cinch. And now comes the real work getting that sweetheart put back together like your machine lathe. That's a nice combination. Just the right scale for down there.
Here's to a great New Year - off to a great start!

Mark

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Greg, that was something else! Heck of a job, took some brass ones to do that man! Glad it worked out so good. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy cow Greg!!! Great job!! I had a huge smile on my mug when it reached bottom! And no casualties!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Way cool Greg! The only thing that had me crapping during the video was the couple times you put your foot on the inside of the chain loop while it was held by the cable. Other than that, a textbook job for a guy alone!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Way cool Greg! The only thing that had me crapping during the video was the couple times you put your foot on the inside of the chain loop while it was held by the cable. Other than that, a textbook job for a guy alone!


Believe me, I thought about it every time I did it. Wasn't many places left to step.


----------



## woodtickgreg

deltatango said:


> Great job, Greg. Sure must be nice to have that mill base down there. Amazing how plans come together.
> Step by step, inch by inch, it's a cinch. And now comes the real work getting that sweetheart put back together like your machine lathe. That's a nice combination. Just the right scale for down there.
> Here's to a great New Year - off to a great start!
> 
> Mark


I plane to clean her up real good and make sure all the lube points are clear, polish the dials and handles and paint it.



ripjack13 said:


> Holy cow Greg!!! Great job!! I had a huge smile on my mug when it reached bottom! And no casualties!!


You have no idea how relieved I was when it finally hit bottom. I was stressing about it all day, must have went over everything a hundred times in my head, kept wondering what I was forgetting or overlooking. I still can't believe everything went as smooth as it did, lots of planning, fab work, and preperation went into it. I really wanted to show people that they can do things like this and move heavy stuff by themselves if need be with some careful planning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Greg, that was something else! Heck of a job, took some brass ones to do that man! Glad it worked out so good. Tony


I think my brass ones shriveled up with age, lol. Now my moto is, work smarter not harder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I think my brass ones shriveled up with age, lol. Now my moto is, work smarter not harder.



Not shriveled....patina.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Cool move

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Finally roughed out the Norfolk Island Pine blanks for @NYWoodturner to choose from. He won the bid on my WB fund raiser donation!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

My brother had a walnut tree come down in his yard a while back, and they brought me a few chunks when they came to visit for Christmas. I roughed turned a couple of blanks from a crotch section. First photo is a platter blank, and the second photo shows what will be an ogee shaped bowl. It's been a while since I've gotten much green wood, and I'd sort of forgotten how much I love turning wet wood!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> My brother had a walnut tree come down in his yard a while back, and they brought me a few chunks when they came to visit for Christmas. I roughed turned a couple of blanks from a crotch section. First photo is a platter blank, and the second photo shows what will be an ogee shaped bowl. It's been a while since I've gotten much green wood, and I'd sort of forgotten how much I love turning wet wood!
> 
> View attachment 119697
> View attachment 119698



That is some awesome coloring Doc! Can't wait to see the finished product! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> That is some awesome coloring Doc! Can't wait to see the finished product! Tony



I wish walnut kept those greens and purples, but it won't. You'll have to wait at least a year for the finished products(longer if I forget about the blanks). They're waxed and resting in my high tech Polish kiln(cardboard box), so it'll be while before they're dry enough to re-turn.

If my wood eating dog finds them, I may never get to re-turn them

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I hope that's not walnut that he's chewing on. Great looking figure in those, they will be nice even after they dry.


----------



## Sprung

Have been jonesing for more than 15 minutes of time in the shop for well over a month to work on something that wasn't an order, but rather something I wanted to work on.

Continued working on my first coffee mug. (Well, second if you count the one that I had almost done and then realized I turned way too thin in one part - thin enough to see light through.) I had rough turned and started to hollow this blank (and a second one, in case I blew this one up) this past summer. Then it went into my lightbulb kiln to dry. Finish turned it this afternoon - first the inside to fit the insert, then the outside to final shape.

Indian Rosewood w/ Sap, courtesy of @barry richardson , who this will be going to when it's finished. First pic is of it turned to shape, right before sanding. Second pic is right after I brushed the first coat of finish on it. Man this wood sure is nice looking with the finish on it...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

That is gorgeous Matt! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Matt, are you using a stainless cup insert for this? Or just sippin coffee out of the wood? And what kind of finish are you using?


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Matt, are you using a stainless cup insert for this? Or just sippin coffee out of the wood? And what kind of finish are you using?



Yup, it'll have a stainless steel insert in it when it's done. Finish is a brush on lacquer - don't ask me what kind beyond that, the label's now missing, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Aha...cool. I've been wanting to make one for a while now, haven't got around to it yet. I have an insert from an old coffee mug that broke. So I saved the inside and the bottom cap and the plastic top....

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I did pot today. But I didn't inhale. Tomorrow I'll do lots more pot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Darn pothead.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Aha...cool. I've been wanting to make one for a while now, haven't got around to it yet. I have an insert from an old coffee mug that broke. So I saved the inside and the bottom cap and the plastic top....




I did the same & as soon as my ex saw it she said thanks & I never saw it again!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky

Finally got this off the lathe. 22" across. Had been sitting for a year before turning. It will be awhile before I can put some finish on it. Not dry. Crossing my fingers that it cooperates. Usually rough turn and let them sit but was eager to try color and carve/texture and my patience lost out. BTW... Black walnut root ball wall hanging.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

pinky said:


> Finally got this off the lathe. 22" across. Had been sitting for a year before turning. It will be awhile before I can put some finish on it. Not dry. Crossing my fingers that it cooperates. Usually rough turn and let them sit but was eager to try color and carve/texture and my patience lost out. BTW... Black walnut root ball wall hanging.View attachment 119805



That is stunning John!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Outstanding piece!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful John!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Today I corrected the mistake I made yesterday in my shop! And, took pictures of the last 2 days work! And, changed the blade on my chainsaw so I could go saw firewood before the big freeze gets this far south. And, conducted numerous wood working science experiments with assorted woodly worker type chemicals!

FEI (_For Everyone's Information!_) - Silmar 41 does not set up without catalyst! (_Colin is still settin up there in the snowbank laughin at me I'm sure. But he was certain enough in his reply to my message questioning that, that I believe he mighta done it before too!_) And, for the record, it's kind of a pain in the ass to pour Silmar resin out of a 5 pocket mold through 1/8" honeycomb. (_Yeah, go ahead and laugh Lou!!_) But after adding catalyst and putting it back in the pressure pot, it did set up, although there was a pretty good layer of gooey stuff around all the edges when I pulled them out of the mold. But, that seems to be curing now that it's removed from the mold.

So backing up a day or two... Turned birdhouses the other day. Using KISS method... (_Keep It Simple Stupid! Or, in this case, Keep It Stupid Simple!_) Oak Dowel purchased at Lowes, and plain old walnut. Bored center of dowel 1/2" in the drill press, turned ends of walnut to fit bore, and glued. No Lee, I did not thread the roof, if the bird can't figure out how to get in the little bitty hole, he can go apply for government housing. Turned house, and finished, drilled 1/4" hole for bird to crawl in, drilled 1/8" hole for perch, glued 1/8" dowel in for perch, glued bird to perch.

Was going to do a polyurethane finish on these, but one of my pieces of walnut had an unseen check in it that caused a little concern, so I stabilized with CA while turning, and rather than risk that showing through the poly decided to just do a CA finish and be done with it. There was 4, sister-in-law got one for Christmas, and hauled it off before I got pictures!





No the fit isn't really that bad on the bottom and the base, cleaning the base up I ran the tip of my skew up under the edge. It's all filled with CA, can barely see it with the eye. It's that "camera adds 25 lbs." thing going on; it looks like a big gap, but it's really not.


Tried casting some blanks with Alumalite the other night also... That one didn't work well either! Think I might have caused that problem though. Pressure pot has a slow leak, running to 90 - 95 psi, and it slowly bleeds off to about 70, then very slowly bleeds down to about 50 and holds. I was adding air trying to keep the pressure up on it while the resin set. In hindsight, slowly losing pressure is probably a good thing, higher pressure pushes air out of the outside of the wood fairly quick, as the pressure slowly drops it should reduce the amount of air being removed from the blank, so it doesn't cause this problem. Leaving it alone would likely be a good thing. SO... more experiments with leaving it alone to come.

Blanks pictured here had been stabilized, soaked for a couple weeks in fact, didn't soak up much resin however, and when cooked out, seemed to spit most of what they had soaked up out. Blank on the other side of the mold, hadn't been stabilized, I got lots of little bitty bubbles out of it.

Cool blanks regardless, just have a lot of bubbles where there were any rough edges, which is an interesting effect in itself, so I turned them anyhow. We'll keep them for the house, but yes there were issues. Bottom one I got a hair off center when I drilled my hole, trying to turn flat side off, it got a hair overturned but I wasn't wasting it. Top one, down there in the third picture, my resin broke away at the bottom, and I had to build it back up with CA. Got a lot glue between the mandrel and the bottom of the stopper and had to sand it back, hence the ill fit to the stopper.

Is anyone else experiencing problems with the PSI stopper threads? I keep running into problems with stoppers not wanting to screw into the inserts? Thought it was the inserts, but I can run a bolt in those with very minimal resistance, however when I try and run a nut down on the threads on the stoppers, it's tight to REALLY tight. Contemplating getting out my dies and chasing threads on them from here on out honestly.















Otherwise my day started Tuesday, welding up stakes for the brother-in-law's coon traps. While I had the welder goodies out, I pulled the muffler off the mule and patched it where the brackets had pushed through the bottom. e.g. Remove, patch, reinstall, mark for location of brackets, remove again, weld brackets up, reinstall. Was plenty dirty time I was done, so I went ahead and serviced it, new filters all around, oil change, made a few other minor repairs. Cleaned another corner in the shop up. Loaded a batch of shorts for stabilizing, turned top stopper, and then screwed up my Silmar.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Rocky, I started out with some PSI stoppers, they were not made well at all. The tolerances weren't good, just sloppy overall. I switched to Ruth Niles and don't regret it. They cost more, but IMO it's worth it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I been working on pot calls. Didn't get a chance to turn yesterday, the restaurant I work at had the fan motor in their exhaust hood go to hell yesterday morning. almost 6 hours of chipping out grease, finding the bolts, disassembling the thing, running to town for a new motor, and reassembling and rewiring it (Lucky they didn't end up with a fire, bunch of melted wire before the breaker tripped and the motor was full of soot) all of course outside on a day when the high was -1 according to the bank clock in town.

Today I got in the shop and started pounding away at them- Birdseye maple, reclaimed chestnut, cocobolo, elm burl, coffee tree, eucalyptus, narra from @Tony , some others. got a good chunk turned today and hope to finish the rest tomorrow so I can got onto sanding and finishing and get the strikers made. Hit a few with some DNA to show what I'm finding, can't wait to get an actual finish on them.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist

@Schroedc Ooooo, Ahhhhh!!! Do you just make them to sell, or do you have a couple special ones that you keep & use???


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> @Schroedc Ooooo, Ahhhhh!!! Do you just make them to sell, or do you have a couple special ones that you keep & use???



I have the first one I ever turned, I'll probably keep one or two out of this batch, 3 of them are being made form a slab of HRB I got from Kevin and I think I'll have to keep one of those. This spring will probably be the first time I hunt Turkey in over 20 years if you don't count taking one through a windshield 8 years ago.... My first run was 15 of them to see if I could get the idea figured out, they sold like hotcakes, had a guy that is very involved with NWTF play them as I worked out my skills and give advice plus all the help from folks on here. Feedback so far has been good, a couple ended up on display with collectors but of the ones getting used there were 5 turkeys called in and shot locally using one of my calls which made me happy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

What I did at home today.
Last night I saw in my medicine cabinet that I only had one Bandaid remaining. I said to myself, "I need to buy more Bandaid's". 
The Universe provides!!!! Good thing I have a thumb nail that stopped the knife or might have needed a couple stitches!!! Should have turned on a light on so I could see better when using a steak knife.

Now I have no Bandaid's...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Spinartist I hate to laugh at your unfortunate mishap but the whole story is kinda funny.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

More casting today! Yesterday's pen blank cast was still a little sticky on top when I pulled it from the pressure pot, as were the ones I pulled out yesterday. Dumped a little catalyst on a shop towel and wiped those down, then carried everything out and set it the sun. Worked! They were all set up hard this evening. Busy Bee pen blank cast turned out perfect! Not a bubble anywhere in this cast. Cleaned the mold up, loaded it back up, and dropped another batch!

Changed the oil on the vacuum pump, since it was looking kinda milky.

Then I reached into my box of pen goodies and other goodies and grabbed a bag and pulled it out, and said we're turning this today! Easy enough, 4 Trimlines in the bag! Then I got over to my portable work table, and there were two keychain blanks laying there, and since I just got my keychains from @Bean_counter yesterday, I decided to turn them too!

Grabbed 4 chunks of stabilized Spalted Red Oak, decided I didn't want to do all the same thing, so I hit my boxes. Traded 3 of them off for a piece Masir Birch from @Mike1950 and a Red Mahogany and Camphor blank from @Blueglass .

Keychains are always fun, done with them in a flash then got off into the pen blanks.

The Masir is absolutely beautiful Mike! That is truly some wicked stuff!! Entirely too cool!!!

The Camphor about drove me nuts... oils in the wood weren't playing nice with the CA. Every time I tried to sand the finish would fall apart. Wet sanding the water was beading up on my finish, it was so oily. Unlike anything I've ever seen before. Sanded it down as clean as possible, used a worn out piece of 3000 and a shop rag to try and heat the finish up and dry it up some, began applying accelerator to set the CA every coat. It worked!! Pen is absolutely gorgeous. Color runs from pure white, to dark red when you turn it in the light.

Spalted Oak is one beautiful pen! The pictures are good, but they really don't do that one justice! Knot on top carried to the outside of the blank, it was anticipated, bark inclusion on the bottom was unexpected. It's sweet!!

Unfortunately the Red Mahogany, although showing lots of character on the outside of the blank, turned pretty mild when I got to the middle. The wife will love it anyhow.

By the numbers... Red Mahogany, Spalted Red Oak, Masir Birch, Camphor


















Saved this yesterday sawing firewood. Something tells me if I can keep it together, it's going to be interesting some day!! Was kind of a gnarly fork on an oak branch, starting to spalt. Anchor sealed it last night, it soaked it up pretty good, so I scraped the end clean for pictures tonight, and recoated it... 3" x 3" x 8"

Reactions: Like 8 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> What I did at home today.
> Last night I saw in my medicine cabinet that I only had one Bandaid remaining.  I said to myself, "I need to stop & buy more Bandaid's".
> The Universe provides!!!! Good thing I have a thumb nail that stopped the knife or might have needed a couple stitches!!! Should have turned on a light on so I could see better when using a steak knife. Now I have no Bandaid's...
> 
> View attachment 119916
> 
> View attachment 119917




So uhmmm... what exactly were you doing with the steak knife in the dark, besides trying to amputate your thumbnail and use up your last bandage?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> So uhmmm... what exactly were you doing with the steak knife in the dark, besides trying to amputate your thumbnail and use up your last bandage?




Cutting the foil off a wine bottle.


----------



## rocky1

Isn't there some kind of warning about those kind of things on the label...

Don't drink and drive.
Don't drink and operate heavy equipment.
Don't drink and chase fat ugly women.
Don't drink and play with steak knives in the dark.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Isn't there some kind of warning about those kind of things on the label...
> 
> 
> Don't drink and chase fat ugly women.



But the more you drink the better they look and the skinnier they get!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Made up a couple of pens from the jameson whiskey barrel stave wood.
I call these my "Fatboy slims"....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## pinky



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Made a Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade from piece "A" that @NYWoodturner didn't choose. Kept the center post to make a mill.

Also cut final 2 peppermills from Dade County Pine out of a clients yard that had died 3 years ago. They ordered 3 mills, 3 salt cellars, & a big natural edge bowl.









View attachment 119965

View attachment 119966

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Spinartist

Got 3 pepper mills & matching salt cellars done. Will finish a big matching natural edge bowl tomorrow to complete order. Sent client photos & they want to order more!! $$$ Top of salt cellars look like agate stone!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Got 3 pepper mills & matching salt cellars done. Will finish a big matching natural edge bowl tomorrow to complete order. Send client photos & they want to order more!! $$$ Top of salt cellars look like agate stone!!
> 
> View attachment 120044 View attachment 120045 View attachment 120046 View attachment 120047



Awesome group Lee, I really like the middle mill. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Its my busy time so I've been in the shop everyday and still not making any headway... 

On a bright note I got very very annoyed at hearing the dang vacuum pump running in my small shop. 

Remebered I had a 16" paddle bit and now that problem is solved.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spent most of the day cleaning, sorting, and boxing up planes that are off to new owners. Definitely time to thin the herd on the surplus hand planes. then my wife dropped off the youngest for the last pinewood car build we'll ever do in this house as he's moving to boy scouts later in the year. Finish will be fun, he wanted to engrave on it and then make it green. he picked the art, we lasered it on and then took some alumilite dye and added to DNA and wiped on. let dry a while and a few coats of lacquer and once it dries it'll be ready to weight and assemble.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## kweinert

Spent about 6 hours going through boxes and putting stuff away. I had an motive - I needed to find my stabilizing chamber as I still owe Mike his knife scales. I even pulled the boxes out from under the steps to look through those even though I knew that they only had blanks in them. That involved unstacking all the arvorvitae and walnut bowl blanks. And I was correct, it wasn't in those boxes. I got about 10 boxes of stuff put up in the cupboards or on the shelves.

Still didn't find it.

There were 6 boxes over on my wife's side of the garage that I had already looked through. So I looked through them again. Still wasn't in them.

Oh, wait - there's one more box stuck in the corner with more hackberry and walnut bowl blanks stacked on top.

Yep, found it. 

Finally.

So his knife scales are getting sucked under tomorrow and they'll be on their way when they're done.

*sigh*

I've already apologized in a PM but I'll do it here publicly as well. This took entirely too long to finish up this trade and I'm glad he was patient.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## kweinert

OK, so please excuse the cheesy music. I realized after I recorded this that I had Pandora on in the background and I don't want my first ever video to be taken down because of a violation.

Keep in mind that this is my first ever you tube video and I have a lot to learn - but I did want to give evidence that Mike's knife scales are in the process of being processed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

kweinert said:


> OK, so please excuse the cheesy music. I realized after I recorded this that I had Pandora on in the background and I don't want my first ever video to be taken down because of a violation.
> 
> Keep in mind that this is my first ever you tube video and I have a lot to learn - but I did want to give evidence that Mike's knife scales are in the process of being processed.


Ken, that's very cool, and you got the required feet in the shot! That's like a woodbarter rule, gotta have feet in the pic.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got in the shop early and finished a couple prototype items, drove on some scary roads to make a presentation and jut got word they liked what I do and placed an order for 30,000.00 worth of stuff over the next six months with more promised. Time to figure out how to rearrange the shop to ramp up production.....

Reactions: Way Cool 12


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Got in the shop early and finished a couple prototype items, drove on some scary roads to make a presentation and jut got word they liked what I do and placed an order for 30,000.00 worth of stuff over the next six months with more promised. Time to figure out how to rearrange the shop to ramp up production.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CWS

That's Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good to know your not loafing.


----------



## Tony

Awesome to hear Colin! Now get off the computer and make some sawdust!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Awesome to hear Colin! Now get off the computer and make some sawdust!! Tony



It'll be silmar 41 dust. I need to buy 50 sheets of a particular stamp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

That ain't asking for much!


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Got in the shop early and finished a couple prototype items, drove on some scary roads to make a presentation and jut got word they liked what I do and placed an order for 30,000.00 worth of stuff over the next six months with more promised. Time to figure out how to rearrange the shop to ramp up production.....



Congrats on the big order! That's awesome news!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> It'll be silmar 41 dust. I need to buy 50 sheets of a particular stamp.


30k for 50 sheets of stamps... Are these $600.00 per sheet stamps made out of gold? That's a fantastic sale! Do it again... I didn't see how the trick was done so you need to do it again but slower...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> 30k for 50 sheets of stamps... Are these $600.00 per sheet stamps made out of gold? That's a fantastic sale! Do it again... I didn't see how the trick was done so you need to do it again but slower...



You..... take...... the...... stamps...... and......make........pens.......out.......Of........them......

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> That ain't asking for much!



There's enough out there. just need to buy from a couple different suppliers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> You..... take...... the...... stamps...... and......make........pens.......out.......Of........them......


Crap! sorry I wasn't looking... can you do the part where you make 30K again? Thats what I wanted to see...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Awesome group Lee, I really like the middle mill. Tony




Client wasn't too hot about sample shape I showed her like the middle mill until I texted her the picts of finished mill using her tree wood. That's now her favorite!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Got in the shop early and finished a couple prototype items, drove on some scary roads to make a presentation and jut got word they liked what I do and placed an order for 30,000.00 worth of stuff over the next six months with more promised. Time to figure out how to rearrange the shop to ramp up production.....




 YES FER YOU!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> 30k for 50 sheets of stamps... Are these $600.00 per sheet stamps made out of gold? That's a fantastic sale! Do it again... I didn't see how the trick was done so you need to do it again but slower...




Brahda... ya gotta wait another 9 days before ya can say "show me" .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> 30k for 50 sheets of stamps... Are these $600.00 per sheet stamps made out of gold? That's a fantastic sale! Do it again... I didn't see how the trick was done so you need to do it again but slower...




& pen kits, & epoxy, & sand paper, & .....


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> & pen kits, & epoxy, & sand paper, & .....



@Don Ratcliff - And building utilities, machinery as it wears out, taxes, presents to keep my wife happy, etc... That's the down side, It's be nice if the 30K was all profit but my pricing works out that I'll still make a really decent chunk of change. Plus this will be ongoing after the initial order. They plan to add one of the items to their permanent catalog and usually it's good for 3-4 years of orders before they phase an item out.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc Back in business? Get to keep the doors open?


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> @Schroedc Back in business? Get to keep the doors open?



We've kept the doors open but haven't made any money the last 6 months really with paying bills. This means that with the summer show season and potential follow on orders I'll have my building paid off in full by December and going forward be in a much better place. Also looking at a few other things to add to the line for wholesale blank sales possibly as I'll be casting massive quantities of blanks.....

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's great news Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Awesome Colin! And you deserve it man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Fantastic news Colin  Just goes to show that perseverance and hard work pay off. I'm extremely happy for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Decided to turn a little dish after work today. Learned the importance of a face shield as the bark flew off and hit me square in the center of the shield...kinda wakes you up. 



 

Live oak.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

Sweet dish Lou! Lookin good!! Good to see you back in the shop too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Lou Currier said:


> Decided to turn a little dish after work today. Learned the importance of a face shield as the bark flew off and hit me square in the center of the shield...kinda wakes you up.
> 
> View attachment 120341
> 
> Live oak.


Whewee look at the grain on that puppy! Nice turn Lou!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> Sweet dish Lou! Lookin good!! Good to see you back in the shop too!



Doing some small things to get back at it...don't want to over do it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yup, I have had chunks hit my shield too!
Wakes you up every time, and I always say "glad I had my shield on"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill

Had been putting up with a wandering blade on my 18 inch Parks bandsaw (aka Craftsman-- when the name was _real _). So I spent a LOT of time researching for new blade guides --- hard to come by--- so I bought some Carters guides after I got over sticker shock!  ($234 if yer curious)
Have to say, I like'm. 
Only thing to finish that project is to engineer a new blade guard.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

David Hill said:


> Had been putting up with a wandering blade on my 18 inch Parks bandsaw (aka Craftsman-- when the name was _real _). So I spent a LOT of time researching for new blade guides --- hard to come by--- so I bought some Carters guides after I got over sticker shock!  ($234 if yer curious)
> Have to say, I like'm.
> Only thing to finish that project is to engineer a new blade guard.



I put the Carter guides on my old Rockwell abd could never go back now! of course I found mine in a bargain bin for under 80.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Cant beat Carter! 

Carter is in the same city I work in and is also called the "furniture city". There used to be (somewhat still is) some serious woodworking done here. Kinda a fun little woodworking factoid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> Cant beat Carter!
> 
> Carter is in the same city I work in and is also called the "furniture city". There used to be (somewhat still is) some serious woodworking done here. Kinda a fun little woodworking factoid.



I thought they made cars there.....oh...sorry, I was thinking of Mexico.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> I thought they made cars there.....oh...sorry, I was thinking of Mexico.



Hmmm... You must mean Detroit? Wrong side of the mitten! 

@Tclem learned how we operate up here this same way so it might help you also. 

Hold your hand up palm facing you. That's Michigan! (Well at least the lower peninsula, we will explain the UP in another class) 

Ok now see your thumb? Just below that a ways is @woodtickgreg. 

Go straight West (that's left in case anyone was wondering while looking at your hand @Don Ratcliff ) and go up til where your pinky meets your palm or close to. 

I'm around that area...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Schroedc

gman2431 said:


> Hmmm... You must mean Detroit? Wrong side of the mitten!
> 
> @Tclem learned how we operate up here this same way so it might help you also.
> 
> Hold your hand up palm facing you. That's Michigan! (Well at least the lower peninsula, we will explain the UP in another class)
> 
> Ok now see your thumb? Just below that a ways is @woodtickgreg.
> 
> Go straight West (that's left in case anyone was wondering while looking at your hand @Don Ratcliff ) and go up til where your pinky meets your palm or close to.
> 
> I'm around that area...



Which hand?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Schroedc said:


> Which hand?



@Tclem?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

gman2431 said:


> @Tclem?


 Both

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

When I think of you and look at my hand I'm automatically looking at the part that makes me think of you @gman2431 and in case your wondering...

Hold up you hand fingers pointing up towards the UP, (either hand @Tony )

The northern most point is where you live, now fold the states left and right down and there ya are. And no need to explain the UP, I lived in Gwinn...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> Hmmm... You must mean Detroit? Wrong side of the mitten!
> 
> @Tclem learned how we operate up here this same way so it might help you also.
> 
> Hold your hand up palm facing you. That's Michigan! (Well at least the lower peninsula, we will explain the UP in another class)
> 
> Ok now see your thumb? Just below that a ways is @woodtickgreg.
> 
> Go straight West (that's left in case anyone was wondering while looking at your hand @Don Ratcliff ) and go up til where your pinky meets your palm or close to.
> 
> I'm around that area...



My left or your left?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> @Tclem?



He uses his feet....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Which hand?



My hand....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> My hand....



It's always about you...


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's always about you...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Not sure if it really counts, but got my work space set up yesterday....starting to feel whole again. Also midly depressing at the same time. Went from a full 20 x 40 shop to this.... but hey its better than nothing right?

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

On a positive note... That's much easier to keep clean!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

rocky1 said:


> On a positive note... That's much easier to keep clean!!



Or much easier to get dirty...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

True on both accounts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don't have a "shop"... Got a woodturning "STUDIO" ! With a studio I can add a zero onto the price tag. Instead of $20.00, $200.00!!


----------



## Spinartist

Roughed out & drilled out the two most AWESOME FBEB mill blanks I got from @Mike1950 & put them in my kiln since slightly moist.

Finish cut & rubbed in shellac & 2 coats of lacquer on the two AWESOME quilted OGR (old growth Redwood -pictured) mill blanks I got from @Anthony. Made the salt mill a bit different so easier to tell apart. Still need to buff out the mill set.




Thank you gentlemen for the awesome mill blanks!!!

Oh yeah... made another lamp shade from Norfolk Island Pine too!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Fsyxxx

Spinartist said:


> Don't have a "shop"... Got a woodturning "STUDIO" ! With a studio I can add a zero onto the price tag. Instead of $20.00, $200.00!!


That's why I'm gonna have a studio in my shop!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Fsyxxx said:


> That's why I'm gonna have a studio in my shop!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fsyxxx

Don Ratcliff said:


>


I'll be odd and eccentric to add to the artistic image. I mean I already have long hair.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

wyowoodwrker said:


> Not sure if it really counts, but got my work space set up yesterday....starting to feel whole again. Also midly depressing at the same time. Went from a full 20 x 40 shop to this.... but hey its better than nothing right? View attachment 120418



When the wood shavings show up...then you will happier....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Had the day off so cut out a few bowl blanks and roughed a few out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass

My sister has joined up with my dad and his old reprobates carving. She wants to carve a hat and wanted interesting grain. I broke down a Red Gum Eucalyptus log short loaded with beeswing figure. WHile I was at it I broke down enough more to break down into various sizes. Should be some really nice knife blocks and maybe a number of vase or even rolling pin blanks.

Felt good I have not done much wood related lately. Just formulating evil plans for future projects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Had the day off so cut out a few bowl blanks and roughed a few out.
> 
> View attachment 120503
> 
> View attachment 120504




What's the wood?


----------



## Lou Currier

Curb wood

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Made another silly lamp shade from Norfolk Island Pine...
This one is a very nice one!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Curb wood




Oh.... FRK wood. Florida Road Kill.
Looks a bit like Camphor. You wood have mentioned it if it was.


----------



## Lou Currier

Not camphor...smooth bark.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Made another silly lamp shade from Norfolk Island Pine...
> This one is a very nice one!!!
> 
> View attachment 120517
> 
> View attachment 120534
> 
> View attachment 120535


That is a great shape! The spalting is fantastic. Cant wait to see it after some oil. I miss Cook pine already and I haven't even left.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Ugly cell phone pictures, but I wasn't walking to the house after the camera... Turned another bird house for a buddy's wife. Had a few pieces of Black Palm in one of my boxes, so I decided to liven this one up a little. After pulling that out, decided it deserved something sexier than the Oak Dowel as well, so I found a little piece of Spalted Red Oak for the living quarters. Turned out really sweet, picture doesn't begin to do it justice.





Boys love to hunt, so I turned a couple squirrel calls to send them. Spalted Oak on left, Olive on right. Zip ties were iffy, don't really need them, some do/some don't, not sure who's gonna wind up with which one and figured the younger one might lose the bellows so I tied them on.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

That bird house is really cool. Love the wood choices.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

Because I understand pics or it didn't happen and I ran my mouth about this stuff. This is after being coated over the whole piece with AS2.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Spinartist

Blueglass said:


> Because I understand pics or it didn't happen and I ran my mouth about this stuff. This is after being coated over the whole piece with AS2.
> 
> View attachment 120582




In focus pictures or it didn't happen!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## Blueglass

Spinartist said:


> In focus pictures or it didn't happen!!


That is the Anchor seal. That is my story and I'm sticking to it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

& another Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade... Cut the log at 10 am, cut off lathe at 3:38 pm. Had numerous interruptions with 4 other woodturners in my studio, lunch, phone calls & texts....
Lets see.... that's 4 shades in 4 days, plus 2 salt/peppermills sets, 2 bottle brush burl bowls with turquoise inlay, some teaching, a bit of prep for my lamp shade demonstration in Orlando woodturning guild Thursday evening , Jan 19, 2017 & a hands on workshop I'm giving Friday & an all day demo I'm giving Saturday there also...

Whew... Anyone want to come participate?? Only supposed to be 82* on Friday!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodman6415

Finally got some time to hang a few lights ... it's dark in here on cloudy days

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> & another Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade... Cut the log at 10 am, cut off lathe at 3:38 pm. Had numerous interruptions with 4 other woodturners in my studio, lunch, phone calls & texts....
> Lets see.... that's 4 shades in 4 days, plus 2 salt/peppermills sets, 2 bottle brush burl bowls with turquoise inlay, some teaching, a bit of prep for my lamp shade demonstration in Orlando woodturning guild Thursday evening , Jan 19, 2017 & a hands on workshop I'm giving Friday & an all day demo I'm giving Saturday there also...
> 
> Whew... Anyone want to come participate?? Only supposed to be 82* on Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 120583
> 
> View attachment 120584
> 
> View attachment 120585



When and where?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> & another Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade... Cut the log at 10 am, cut off lathe at 3:38 pm. Had numerous interruptions with 4 other woodturners in my studio, lunch, phone calls & texts....
> Lets see.... that's 4 shades in 4 days, plus 2 salt/peppermills sets, 2 bottle brush burl bowls with turquoise inlay, some teaching, a bit of prep for my lamp shade demonstration in Orlando woodturning guild Thursday evening , Jan 19, 2017 & a hands on workshop I'm giving Friday & an all day demo I'm giving Saturday there also...
> 
> Whew... Anyone want to come participate?? Only supposed to be 82* on Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 120583
> 
> View attachment 120584
> 
> View attachment 120585


Lee,

Those are fantasticool! And you did texts in there too, I think you are just showing off. 

I really look forward to when I can come be one of the bothersome people hanging out in your shop taking notes and while you focus on the lampshade loading my truck with this gorgeous pine you have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spent the day cleaning and organizing while I wait for a check to arrive so I can order materials. Since the upcoming job is going to require a lot of wet sanding and polishing I dug out the old Delta 46-460 VS lathe, threw new brushes in it, cleaned everything up and got it running right again. I'll set it up on a stand with a drip tray under it and use it for wet sanding and polishing so I can keep the water off the newer Jet lathe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Ugly cell phone pictures, but I wasn't walking to the house after the camera... Turned another bird house for a buddy's wife. Had a few pieces of Black Palm in one of my boxes, so I decided to liven this one up a little. After pulling that out, decided it deserved something sexier than the Oak Dowel as well, so I found a little piece of Spalted Red Oak for the living quarters. Turned out really sweet, picture doesn't begin to do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 120552
> 
> Boys love to hunt, so I turned a couple squirrel calls to send them. Spalted Oak on left, Olive on right. Zip ties were iffy, don't really need them, some do/some don't, not sure who's gonna wind up with which one and figured the younger one might lose the bellows so I tied them on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 120553



Zip ties?


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Zip ties?


That's one step above duct tape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Ray D said:


> That bird house is really cool. Love the wood choices.




The black palm was everything I had hoped for in that application. Although it was a serious pain in the keester to turn, it was worth it. Edge of the roof started chipping out on me about the time I got it round, and I had to fill a spot or two there, and stabilize with CA to finish it. When I got to the base I started stabilizing those edges with CA before I ever got to round, hit it with a good dose of CA a couple times while turning to soak it up good, and it held together nicely. Just have to be a little gentle with it. 

The spalted oak, I found a piece with a big knot on one side and centered it in the barrel. Most of it turned away, but it left enough character to make it an interesting piece for sure!


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> That's one step above duct tape.



It's purtier than hose clamps! I'm pretty sure the 18 year old will keep his together without one. The 12 year old, I'm not so sure. I do however know they aren't just going to sit on the shelf, those two are subject to wear the bellows off them before the summer is over. Precautionary measure for anticipated hard use... They both fit nice and tight, and worked beautifully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Got back on the bicycle, got the tools dirty and some chips flying......not much but got a little ring made from some Zircote....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Use what you have and be happy with it, don't lament about what you had. If you want it bad enough you will make it happen in time. Enjoy your lathe and your corner, it's great therapy! Make some beautiful things and hone your skills. Just enjoy it my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> When and where?




Thursday evening demo is at the woodcraft store in Fern Park (Orlando) at 7:00 - 9:00 pm.
Friday all day hands on workshop & all day Saturday demo is at some ones shop where the guild has 10 lathes set up.
I'll PM you the address.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

woodtickgreg said:


> Use what you have and be happy with it, don't lament about what you had. If you want it bad enough you will make it happen in time. Enjoy your lathe and your corner, it's great therapy! Make some beautiful things and hone your skills. Just enjoy it my friend.



I will, thank you Greg. What I meant was that the first turning back wasn't much but it's a start.....and I forgot to tell you what else I got done..... as we all know dust in a basement shop is killer. And while.I have a big whole shop DC it's a bit overkill for this work space. I always wanted one of those ceiling hung air cleaners.....so it was a little slow.at work.yesterday so the boss let me tinker and using scrap plywood and a few other things I built one....

But that's another story for yesterday. Thanks again for reminding me of what is really important. Have a great day guys!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

@wyowoodwrker Very cool, I built an air cleaner dust collector too! I'm happy for you that you are back to making things and having fun. I didn't mean to sound like I was coming down on you. What I was actually trying to do was support you and reassure you that everything is OK and works out in the end. I've been through the some crap too and I'm better for it. I understand. You have the support of your brothers here on WB.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

woodtickgreg said:


> @wyowoodwrker Very cool, I built an air cleaner dust collector too! I'm happy for you that you are back to making things and having fun. I didn't mean to sound like I was coming down on you. What I was actually trying to do was support you and reassure you that everything is OK and works out in the end. I've been through the some crap too and I'm better for it. I understand. You have the support of your brothers here on WB.



I got the gist of what you meant, and I appreciate it. As soon as my chuck key gets here it's on.....my sister has a show in a few weeks and asked if I could help her fill up some space.....

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> Thursday evening demo is at the woodcraft store in Fern Park (Orlando) at 7:00 - 9:00 pm.
> Friday all day hands on workshop & all day Saturday demo is at some ones shop where the guild has 10 lathes set up.
> I'll PM you the address.



My Orlando woodturning extravaganza!!
Thursday meeting demo is free. Lamp shade demo!
Friday hands on is fer guild members & sold out.
Saturday 9:00 am to 4:00pm demonstration ( salt/peppermill & other turning demo's) is for everyone & cost is $5 for lunch, sandwiches from Publix grocery deli.


----------



## Wildthings

Spinartist said:


> sandwiches from publix.



What's a publix?


----------



## Spinartist

Wildthings said:


> What's a publix?




Grocery store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Spinartist said:


> My Orlando woodturning extravaganza!!
> Thursday meeting demo is free. Lamp shade demo!
> Friday hands on is fer guild members & sold out.
> Saturday 9:00 am to 4:00pm demonstration ( salt/peppermill & other turning demo's) is for everyone & cost is $5 for lunch, sandwiches from Publix grocery deli.


I wish I could go but I will have my daughter by myself and I don't think it would work out too well.


Wildthings said:


> What's a publix?


Publix is a grocery store in FL and their sandwiches are great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Well, got home and made dinner for my step daughters and made a pen while doing a couple loads of laundry.....took the pen with me to work today and didn't take long to sell it and get orders for 3 more.... feels good to have your work admired.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Clay3063

I put the finish on an urn I made for a family from church. I opened the mail to find a bunch of assorted blanks from Norman Van Dyke. Thank you very very much Norman!!! (@norman vandyke ). I made a butt load of saw dust. A jig for welding up a BBQ grate. Then I went to the welding shop and welded 250.00 worth of 9/16 CR round bar into 3 grates for a big smoker for my youngest brother. Then I set 41 eggs in the incubator. Oh, and I learned a new song that I will be leading at a funeral tomorrow for the people for whom I made the urn. All in all a pretty full day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Wildthings

@Clay3063 Nice job on the grating and what kind of eggs went into the incubator?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

Wildthings said:


> @Clay3063 Nice job on the grating and what kind of eggs went into the incubator?


We have Americauna hens and Roosters. And I have one Dominique hen. She lays brown eggs and has been crossed now with the Americaunas. I am anxious to see the results of this cross.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I wish I could have chickens, but I live in the city and its not allowed. I had them when I was a kid. They are entertaining, eat just about anything, and give us eggs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker

City I live in just recently passed ordinance allowing 6 hens no roosters in city limits.....I thought about it for a bit but have too many animals as it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

wyowoodwrker said:


> City I live in just recently passed ordinance allowing 6 hens no roosters in city limits.....I thought about it for a bit but have too many animals as it is.


My city council took a vote recently and said no!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Now that's some serious smoker grates there!!  Looks almost like you mighta knowed what you were doin!! 

I should get some chickens and turn loose around here, then the grand-niece could have Easter every day. Have to build a critter proof Chicken Tractor though. I have more than my share of Bobcats, Red Foxes, Gray Foxes, Coyotes, Coons, Possums, Skunks, Chicken Hawks, Owls, and Snakes to deal with. And, had a Bald Eagle out here by the ponds a week or two ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I'd like to get some ducks, the eggs are better IMO. My wife says no though....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> I'd like to get some ducks, the eggs are better IMO. My wife says no though....


That's something I've never eaten. Not sure why. Just haven't. I have heard they are very good. I had an Ostrich egg once. Scrambled. Fed three people with it. Not bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Now that's some serious smoker grates there!!  Looks almost like you mighta knowed what you were doin!!
> 
> I should get some chickens and turn loose around here, then the grand-niece could have Easter every day. Have to build a critter proof Chicken Tractor though. I have more than my share of Bobcats, Red Foxes, Gray Foxes, Coyotes, Coons, Possums, Skunks, Chicken Hawks, Owls, and Snakes to deal with. And, had a Bald Eagle out here by the ponds a week or two ago.



Yes sir. I've been building pits for about 16 years now. Trying to get away from it though. Metal isn't getting any lighter. And I have a coon that has been reaching under the tractor at night and pulling em out one a night to feast on. I'll st a trap tomorrow and send him to see Jesus. We've got all the critters you've listed too. My hen house is pretty secure. Haven't had anything get any of my hens. We've had hens now for three years. The tractor is a different story. Because it moves every day it doesn't always sit on level ground and if I don't black the hole with something, the coons will reach under and grab a leg. I went out last night to the sound of squawking and sure enough. There was a mostly eaten chicken leg haing out from under the tractor. Coon ran off when I turned the corner with the flashlight. 

You know, if something grabbed my leg from under the bed at night I dang sure wouldn't stand still and let it gnaw on my foot. But a chicken will. Amazing. Just sit there and squawk while the coon is eating it's leg. Sometimes they don't even squawk. The only critter I know of that is dumber than a chicken is a sheep. Sheep are born to die. That and goats. I'm not a big fan of mutton nor cabrito so we don't have either species.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Had someone give me a pair of Toulouse Geese one time, don't ever try fried goose eggs!! Wee bit to much yoke there, and it's very very rich!

Goose decided to set a clutch of eggs one time, began fairly normal, 6-8 eggs, then she added to it, went to about 13.

Skunk made the mistake of trying to raid the nest one night. They literally beat it to death in the middle of the chicken coop. Was not a pretty scene!! 6x6 room in the barn with a beat to death dead skunk in it to haul off! Made my day!! For several weeks!! Couldn't convince anyone to go gather eggs. 

Finally hatched off 9 goslings I think it was. They were all too heavy to fly, get a run and try to take off and make it 2 - 4 feet airborne was about it. But they were some track stars!!! Damn things wandered all over the neighborhood, had several complaints about them walking down the middle of the road like they owned it. Told them all to run over the damn things, I was tired of chasing them!

Neighbor up the road about a mile called me up one day, said they'd wandered up there and I needed to come get them so they didn't get hit on the road. I went up with the pickup, (_again these things couldn't fly_), tossed them all in the back one at a time. He's fussing and carrying on, telling me the whole time they're going to get out. I was telling him the whole time they weren't going anywhere, and if they did I was leaving them! He was fussing about not wanting any geese, I was steady telling him, they weren't going anywhere, I fed them too good, and now I was taking them for car rides to boot.

We stood there and talked 10 - 15 minutes after I loaded them, Geese walking around in the back of the truck, looking out over the side, honking occasionally. He finally said, "That just beats all I've ever seen! How do you get those damn geese to stay in there?!" I laughed, told him they were afraid he'd eat them if I left them, hopped in the truck, and took them home. He must have told everyone in town about it, everywhere I went for a month someone asked me how I kept those geese in the back of the pickup.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

Road trip today for the shop. now I'm going to flee up some big butcher block tops. this is a sample of what I unloaded tonight. also found a nice early Stanley 36 to use when smoothing those tops.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1

Clay3063 said:


> And I have a coon that has been reaching under the tractor at night and pulling em out one a night to feast on. I'll st a trap tomorrow and send him to see Jesus.



Thinned the coon population down a little around here. Buddy was tired of coons eating his corn he put out for the deer, so he bought a bunch of those new fangled leg hold coon traps. Thinned his down, thinned mine down, thinned coons at two other locations down the road down. Not sure what he caught but it was approaching 20 inside a week at 4 locations. Took 4 out of here, and I wasn't seeing any tracks for a few days, but have a set or two have shown back up in the last couple days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063

I built several box traps. I prefer them over the other style that way if I catch the neighbor's dog or something I can turn it loose. Anything else catches a .22 between the eyes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Road trip today for the shop. now I'm going to flee up some big butcher block tops. this is a sample of what I unloaded tonight. also found a nice early Stanley 36 to use when smoothing those tops.
> 
> View attachment 120718 View attachment 120719 View attachment 120720


Nice sewing machine legs, look like the ones I have been getting. I think the one with the round circles is a white. Very early before they started casting the name in the legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

The new "foot hold" traps are pretty much guaranteed not to catch dogs Clay. Might catch the occasional house cat, but usually they won't go for the stuff he was baiting with. (_Screwed the lid on his bait jar a little to tight and the sun hit, and literally exploded the mason jar it was in. Combination of sardines, little fish oil, some sour mash, not sure what else was in it, had to call in the Haz-Mat Team for cleanup._) Marshmallows are supposed to work well stuffed down in there too. Catch the occasional possum, skunks legs aren't long enough to get down in them. Occasionally break a leg with them, but a lot of them all it does is slam shut on it, and they can't pull it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> The new "foot hold" traps are pretty much guaranteed not to catch dogs Clay. Might catch the occasional house cat, but usually they won't go for the stuff he was baiting with. (_Screwed the lid on his bait jar a little to tight and the sun hit, and literally exploded the mason jar it was in. Combination of sardines, little fish oil, some sour mash, not sure what else was in it, had to call in the Haz-Mat Team for cleanup._) Marshmallows are supposed to work well too stuffed down in there too. Catch the occasional possum, skunks legs aren't long enough to get down in them. Occasionally break a leg with them, but a lot of them all it does is slam shut on it, and they can't pull it out.


I'll be looking into these.


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> That's something I've never eaten. Not sure why. Just haven't. I have heard they are very good. I had an Ostrich egg once. Scrambled. Fed three people with it. Not bad.



Never had ostrich ones. Duck ones don't taste much different than chicken, maybe a tad richer. They're bigger, you get more double-yolk ones, and the shells are thicker, harder to crack. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Pretty good spring on them, little tough to squeeze shut and hold one handed to set, but doable. Work nice though, much easier than live traps, and no skunks to deal with.

When he got here to the house to set this one, I carried him out there and told him to set it in the middle of the trail next to my deer stand, I had a big boar coon that was walking under my stand every evening. Set it at the base of little pine sapling, at about a 45 degree angle, piled a few leaves over it, dumped a tablespoon or two of the hazardous coon bait in it, and walked off. Caught all 4 coons in it, set out in the middle of the trail.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice sewing machine legs, look like the ones I have been getting. I think the one with the round circles is a white. Very early before they started casting the name in the legs.



That one is actually from a Davis vertical stitch bought in 1916 (owners manual and original order sheet were in the drawer) a number of the smaller sewing machine companies actually farmed out the tables to other foundries

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clay3063

Everybody is either jumping for joy and shouting Hallelujah about the new POTUS or rioting, looting and all around generally being an unpatriotic nuisance because their candidate didn't win....

and I'm just sitting here trying to catch a chicken killing coon. 

Oh and to make this comment legit to go with the topic, I turned a couple pens today for the wifey.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

The recent ice storm led to some tree damage at a local golf course. I'm got a call to see if I was interested in any wood. Unfortunately, by the time I got there, a large honey locust trunk had already been buried in the container they were using to haul stuff off!

I managed to grab a few chunks of elm along with a piece of mulberry and a nice chunk of Bradford pear. Got everything slabbed and managed to rough turn one of the pear blanks before calling it quits for the day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> The recent ice storm led to some tree damage at a local golf course. I'm got a call to see if I was interested in any wood. Unfortunately, by the time I got there, a large honey locust trunk had already been buried in the container they were using to haul stuff off!
> 
> I managed to grab a few chunks of elm along with a piece of mulberry and a nice chunk of Bradford pear. Got everything slabbed and managed to rough turn one of the pear blanks before calling it quits for the day.
> 
> View attachment 120738
> View attachment 120739



Keller, I'm really digging that Bradford Pear and there's some great grain in the one you rough turned. Wish I could find some around here!


----------



## DKMD

Sprung said:


> Keller, I'm really digging that Bradford Pear and there's some great grain in the one you rough turned. Wish I could find some around here!



It's one of the sweetest woods to turn in my opinion, and most of the bigger trees around here have got at least a little curl in them. It takes detail well (including threads), and I like the color. It does move quite a bit when drying and seems prone to checking and cracking like a lot of 'fruit' wood.

They don't do well with ice and snow, and they're popular landscaping trees around here... That's bad if you're a homeowner, but it's good if you're a woodturner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> It's one of the sweetest woods to turn in my opinion, and most of the bigger trees around here have got at least a little curl in them. It takes detail well (including threads), and I like the color. It does move quite a bit when drying and seems prone to checking and cracking like a lot of 'fruit' wood.
> 
> They don't do well with ice and snow, and they're popular landscaping trees around here... That's bad if you're a homeowner, but it's good if you're a woodturner!



What few small pieces I've turned, it was a dream to turn! If people had them around here, I'd do like you and take any opportunity I had to get my hands on some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> Everybody is either jumping for joy and shouting Hallelujah about the new POTUS or rioting, looting and all around generally being an unpatriotic nuisance because their candidate didn't win....
> 
> and I'm just sitting here trying to catch a chicken killing coon.
> 
> Oh and to make this comment legit to go with the topic, I turned a couple pens today for the wifey. View attachment 120736 View attachment 120737




That one on the left looks crazy! Nice curl on it...


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> The recent ice storm led to some tree damage at a local golf course. I'm got a call to see if I was interested in any wood. Unfortunately, by the time I got there, a large honey locust trunk had already been buried in the container they were using to haul stuff off!
> 
> I managed to grab a few chunks of elm along with a piece of mulberry and a nice chunk of Bradford pear. Got everything slabbed and managed to rough turn one of the pear blanks before calling it quits for the day.
> 
> View attachment 120738
> View attachment 120739



Nice grab doc! Only one chunk of pear?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> Nice grab doc! Only one chunk of pear?



Yep... the rest of what I could get to was small stuff that I didn't feel like messing with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

That is really nice looking stuff there Doc. And that bowl!!!


DKMD said:


> Yep... the rest of what I could get to was small stuff that I didn't feel like messing with.


That small stuff would probably make good smoke for a BBQ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

UPDATE: KILLER APPREHENDED!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

Coon skin cap coming up next...stay tuned to CLAY hot 3oh 63fm...where the killer hits keep on coming....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I got a little more done on the wood lathe weight box.
I drilled some holes to bolt the shelf on.



Both ends will get bolted down.



Then I stacked up all the steel plates I salvaged to get an idea of how big a box to build.



Came up with these dimensions. 10" deep, 12" high, 33" wide.



I had a half sheet of 3/4" plywood in the garage so I used it, didn't cost me anything. It fits around the steel plates.



Fits under the lathe well, leaves a little room on top. I might add a sloped roof so the chips slide off, or just leave it flat so I have a place to set chisels and stuff.



First coat of black rustoleum is on the shelf.



And the box soaked up its first coat of paint too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Other than bowling Friday night and dinner out with friends last night, I have spent the whole weekend cleaning in the Shop. Pretty tired of it, want to cut some wood. I hate to clean...... Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Sloped wood roof, flat expanded steel shelf above that. Best of both worlds. Have your shelf, wood chips fall through and run off front for easy clean up! Hinge it on the back, you could ease the lid up and drop it and they should all fall off. Or, hit it with a little blast of air.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Other than bowling Friday night and dinner out with friends last night, I have spent the whole weekend cleaning in the Shop. Pretty tired of it, want to cut some wood. I hate to clean...... Tony



Great, I'm going to be the only one who gets the king messmaker crown...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Today I got a little more done on the wood lathe weight box.
> I drilled some holes to bolt the shelf on.
> View attachment 120861
> Both ends will get bolted down.
> View attachment 120862
> Then I stacked up all the steel plates I salvaged to get an idea of how big a box to build.
> View attachment 120863
> Came up with these dimensions. 10" deep, 12" high, 33" wide.
> View attachment 120864
> I had a half sheet of 3/4" plywood in the garage so I used it, didn't cost me anything. It fits around the steel plates.
> View attachment 120866
> Fits under the lathe well, leaves a little room on top. I might add a sloped roof so the chips slide off, or just leave it flat so I have a place to set chisels and stuff.
> View attachment 120867
> First coat of black rustoleum is on the shelf.
> View attachment 120868
> And the box soaked up its first coat of paint too.
> View attachment 120871




Looking good Greg.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

Filled four orders today. Mesquite pen and pencil set. Spalted pecan set and an Antler set. Osage Orange pencil. Spalted pecan set. Cut, drilled and glued blanks for two European pens. One in Ebony and the other in a purple swirl acrylic. I'll do the blanks for the pencils that go with them tomorrow. I am anxious to see how the ebony turned out. I've never worked it before. Both the European sets were custom orders.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

All are beauties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I put the second coat of paint on the lathe weight box. I should be able to get it bolted down tomorrow. I need to get a caulk tube of silicone, youll see why when I get it and start filling the box.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

I had every intention of cleaning some today. Just couldn't get my butt to do it.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> I had every intention of cleaning some today. Just couldn't get my butt to do it.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> I had every intention of cleaning some today. Just couldn't get my butt to do it.....


I don't think your supposed to do it with your butt, splinters and all ya know......

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

DKMD said:


> The recent ice storm led to some tree damage at a local golf course. I'm got a call to see if I was interested in any wood. Unfortunately, by the time I got there, a large honey locust trunk had already been buried in the container they were using to haul stuff off!
> 
> I managed to grab a few chunks of elm along with a piece of mulberry and a nice chunk of Bradford pear. Got everything slabbed and managed to rough turn one of the pear blanks before calling it quits for the day.
> 
> View attachment 120738
> View attachment 120739



What breed of hound dog is that Doc? Looks like he's about to tree something. Or should I say, stump something.


----------



## DKMD

Clay3063 said:


> What breed of hound dog is that Doc? Looks like he's about to tree something. Or should I say, stump something.



She's a mutt. A little beagle, a little Bassett, some Labrador, and some other stuff that they weren't able to figure out... literally! My wife sent off oral swabs for DNA, and 25% was "other".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

DKMD said:


> She's a mutt. A little beagle, a little Bassett, some Labrador, and some other stuff that they weren't able to figure out... literally! My wife sent off oral swabs for DNA, and 25% was "other".


Sometimes, a mutt is the best breed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Clay3063 said:


> Sometimes, a mutt is the best breed.



The price was right, and she is a really good dog. I forgot she's also part Australian cattle dog... whatever that is. The best part is her overbite...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Here's our mutt as we speak.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

I coulda saved you the cost of the DNA test Doc! I guessed 3 out of the 4 just lookin at the picture, and figured there was some hound in there somewhere, but I'd have never guessed Catahoula.


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Here's our mutt as we speak.
> View attachment 120936



Here is one of ours, we think she's a beagle/iggy mix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

I, um, opened a box and took the blanks out of the box. Haven't even moved them beyond that. But, here's the blanks.

Reclaimed oak with some great, tight grain. From the wood flooring of the Great Hall of Christ Church College in Oxford, England. There's some serious history from that place. Or, for the younger generation, some scenes from some of the Harry Potter movies were filmed there and the Great Hall was reproduced in a film studio as a major set for production, though it is my understanding that while some scenes were actually filmed on location there, no scenes were actually filmed inside of the actual Great Hall.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NeilYeag

Made a fairly big mess.... This is why yo' momma tells you to wear your PPE. 
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/chips%20flying%20800x800_zpswb4mucnu.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

As far as actual shop stuff today, placed orders for a bunch of supplies, paid bills, started to sketch up the design for a desk/work table using one of the setting machine bases. tomorrow I should be making sawdust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> started to sketch up the design for a desk/work table using one of the setting machine bases. tomorrow I should be making sawdust.


Can't wait to see what you come up with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

So I started the project I alluded to in my last post in this thread here- http://woodbarter.com/threads/mtuaiga-butchering-another-project.30420/#post-404207

And then this shows up at my shop for next to nothing.....
(New Home machine from the 1880's or so, probably not worth restoration as it's missing a bunch of parts but someone at some point cleaned up the wood and gave it a paint job so it'd look good sitting in a corner or something)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

Got to my woodturning studio early to clear the front room so a new hurricane glass window could be installed.
Had Jim, Herbie & Joe over fer some woodturning fun. Jim made a hollow form to use in the finishing workshop he's taking Friday at the Florida Woodturning Symposium in Eustis ,Fl.

I sanded two wood lamp shades, oiled them & applied Japan Drier.
Finished the peppermill I made in Orlando area demo I did last Saturday. Came out very nice!!!

Then I finish cut the two AWESOME FBEB salt/pepper blanks that I roughed out a couple weeks ago that I got from @Mike1950 .
Wait till you see the picts of them finished!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger

Well as about the only thing I've been working on in the shop is. taking this old piece of hickory log I've had sitting around in the shop for at least six year. And making a pedestal for this walnut cookie to sit on.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

@Allen Tomaszek After a 12 hour day pushing sleet and snow, I milled up a piece of curly American black walnut from Allen and sanded some 'Tualang' samples. Pictured, walnut natural and one piece waxed and the 'Tualang', one side finished

 

 

 

 .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Worked on my project a bit over in the other thread and then had a request from a friend for a wall mounted display for some watches that belonged to her son's father that passed away. Came up with this idea, Walnut and Cherry, got it assembled, and got a couple coats of WOP on it so it can get buffed out and delivered in the next few days. The face bar has angled pins that fit into angled holes in the base so you can pull it off and rearrange the watches or add to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kweinert

Nice work. I especially like how lifelike the hand holding it the wall looks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

Circumstances allowed me to spend a bunch of time in the shop yesterday. Then the snow led to cancelling stuff for work, so I ended up in the shop again today.

These were all previously tubed and at least 3/4 of them had already been turned and had been sitting a long while (though unsanded, unfinished, and unpolished), but between yesterday and today I finished up work on 32 pens. Man, did it feel good to actually get some good chunks of time in the shop. It's been a looooong time since that happened...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

A bunch of beauties there Matt! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Holy smokes Matt....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Been on a birdhouse mission last couple days. My mother wanted unique gifts for her Sisters and an Aunt.

Spalted Red Oak and Black Walnut - Finish is CA

Does anyone have source for better looking birds than these? One or two out of 9 look good, maybe another one or two look OK, then there's simply a bunch of them that look like bat guana! I'm seeking better birds, if you have any sources tucked away.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

You just need to hang them further away. For your Mom, her sisters and a great Aunt, well they are all getting older, so bank on eye sight getting so, so. Or pick up some chickadees at *Jo Ann Fabric*, or *Michaels*. They have plenty of birds that look real from the 10' away. They might have an on-line store, no clue. Nice houses for those birds...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Consumer Crafts offers the same birds a little cheaper. And, offers a bigger bird that looks more realistic. However, they are about 40% lower on these 1/2" mushroom birds than Craft Supplies. Craft Supplies you get 9 of them for $6.95, Consumer Crafts they're a whopping $4.11

Michael's has them, but no indication of size, and they're more expensive than Craft Supplies, although they appear to be a decent looking bird.

While there is a terrific selection on E-Bay, those people are on drugs!

JoAnn doesn't have much of a selection. Hobby Lobby is a lost cause on this mission as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Finished some mills from the MOST AWESOME FBEB mill blanks from @Mike1950 ! Packed up some goodies to take to the Florida woodturning symposium this weekend.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

Beautiful work Lee

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Spinartist said:


> Finished some mills from the MOST AWESOME FBEB mill blanks from @Mike1950 ! Packed up some goodies to take to the Florida woodturning symposium this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 121079
> 
> View attachment 121080


 

Yikes those are pretty

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415

Managed to build a few drawers

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

woodman6415 said:


> Managed to build a few drawers
> 
> View attachment 121081


What for?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got a box with just a few tubes today, now to start gluing stamps....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

I installed the weight box shelf on the wood lathe and attached the box to that.





Then I spread out the weight plates and put little dots of clear silicone on them. My thinking is that it should act like a shock absorber and possibly quiet the plates should they rattle with an out of balance load.
After the dry and as I put them in the box I will also put some silicone between them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> I installed the weight box shelf on the wood lathe and attached the box to that.
> 
> View attachment 121082
> 
> Then I spread out the weight plates and put little dots of clear silicone on them. My thinking is that it should act like a shock absorber and possibly quiet the plates should they rattle with an out of balance load.
> After the dry and as I put them in the box I will also put some silicone between them.View attachment 121083



I've used the rubber grid they make for under area rugs to keep them from sliding to isolate things like that. any carpet store or even Wal-Mart should have it. cuts with scissors.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodman6415

woodtickgreg said:


> What for?



Small job .. vanity and linen .. building cabinet boxes next

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Still cleaning........... Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Still cleaning........... Tony



It is the job that never ends, it just goes on and on my friend....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Got a box with just a few tubes today, now to start gluing stamps....
> 
> View attachment 121084



So, you should have the finished pens by Saturday huh??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> So, you should have the finished pens by Saturday huh??



I'm actually in class the next two days learning how to maintain and sharpen hand saws so probably Tuesday or so 

It'll take me a while, there is about 800 tubes in that box.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Okay, Wednesday then!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

@rocky1 

Another not so "humane" option, put the shop vac hose at the feeder with the vacuum inside(for noise control), engage it when the bird you want lands on the feeder / perch. When they hit the deflector plate in the vacuum tub, the impact usually kills them (most often neck injury). Wire the limp body into positions you want. Dip them in a liquid nitrogen vat, and wahlah, instant life looking birds.

Of course the permits and supplies will likely be more costly than you want to spend, but the results are stunning. Usually a drip or three of enamel paint to touch up the eyes is needed, but very little other....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Tony

Mr. Peet said:


> @rocky1
> 
> Another not so "humane" option, put the shop vac hose at the feeder with the vacuum inside(for noise control), engage it when the bird you want lands on the feeder / perch. When they hit the deflector plate in the vacuum tub, the impact usually kills them (most often neck injury). Wire the limp body into positions you want. Dip them in a liquid nitrogen vat, and wahlah, instant life looking birds.
> 
> Of course the permits and supplies will likely be more costly than you want to spend, but the results are stunning. Usually a drip or three of enamel paint to touch up the eyes is needed, but very little other....



Or, after they're dead send them to @Wildthings and he can stuff and mount them! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag

I found something important.

So at least 2 weeks or more I get a set of scales from @Chris S. I promptly took them to the shop as usual and since these are really outstanding I put them on my woodworking bench and took a couple of pictures to post on instagram. A couple of days go by and I am back in my shop, and was thinking did I put those scales away or not? I looked where they were suppose to be, not there. Ok so I looked in all of the usual places, Nothing! Every couple of days when I was back in the shop I looked every where. Nothing. SOB what the hell happened to these. Last night I am installing some cabinet hardware and I dropped one of the screws. I know I don't have another screw to fit so now I am on my hands and knees looking for this freaking screw. Sure as can be, I am looking under my assembly table and the scales are there! No recollection, no idea how they got there. That table is 3 meters from my workbench, and I always only do photos on the workbench. Shop Gremlins for sure. But happy to find them and put them where they belong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Blueglass

NeilYeag said:


> I found something important.
> 
> So at least 2 weeks or more I get a set of scales from @Chris S. I promptly took them to the shop as usual and since these are really outstanding I put them on my woodworking bench and took a couple of pictures to post on instagram. A couple of days go by and I am back in my shop, and was thinking did I put those scales away or not? I looked where they were suppose to be, not there. Ok so I looked in all of the usual places, Nothing! Every couple of days when I was back in the shop I looked every where. Nothing. SOB what the hell happened to these. Last night I am installing some cabinet hardware and I dropped one of the screws. I know I don't have another screw to fit so now I am on my hands and knees looking for this freaking screw. Sure as can be, I am looking under my assembly table and the scales are there! No recollection, no idea how they got there. That table is 3 meters from my workbench, and I always only do photos on the workbench. Shop Gremlins for sure. But happy to find them and put them where they belong!


Darn things have legs. They just walk where they want to, huh?


----------



## Mr. Peet

But the screw, that was what he was looking for...well did it walk away or was it found?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Got my replacement chuck key yesterday so I finished setting up my bench. Ran the pipe/hoses for the DC and played some....made this shawl pin set for my mother..... was fun. Curly purple heart and maple.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

So after day two at BadAxe ToolWorks in LaCrosse, WI I'm ready to tackle my own saws in my own shop. My Simonds 28 inch miter box saw got new teeth and I hammer set it and hand filed it myself. Cuts white oak like butter in my Millers Falls 74 miter box (Not the original saw for that box though, when we cleaned the plate we uncovered an etch showing it was built for Stanley Rule and Level )! Also hammer set and filed the plate for my frame saw I plan to build in a few weeks (We didn't have time enough for me to do it so the kerfing plane plate was done by one of their excellent staff)! The guys there are great, they do an excellent job teaching the basics and then some of saw care and sharpening. Now to keep my eyes open for a couple tools I don't have and I'll be able to take care of most of my saws myself! A little cleanup on the miter box and it'll get mounted and the chop saw can be unplugged and stuck in a corner! 
I also placed an order for another saw to add to my tool box, Don't tell my wife...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## rocky1

Looks like it would be a fun course! Now you can add saw sharpening to your long list of occupations and make all the old farts with dull handsaws in town happy too. Could be a profitable venture, and occasionally one runs across an add on Craigslist where someone is selling out their saw sharpening equipment, although those are fewer and farther between since the advent of throw away saw blades.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

wyowoodwrker said:


> Got my replacement chuck key yesterday so I finished setting up my bench. Ran the pipe/hoses for the DC and played some....made this shawl pin set for my mother..... was fun. Curly purple heart and maple.
> 
> View attachment 121208



Somewhere around here there's a mispellin Missisissisisippian that'd tell you that looks a lot like a hairstick! @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clay3063

Schroedc said:


> I'm actually in class the next two days learning how to maintain and sharpen hand saws so probably Tuesday or so
> 
> It'll take me a while, there is about 800 tubes in that box.


I took a course on how to do that about 15 yrs ago. Pretty neat skill to have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Working on a pet urn this weekend. Got to use my new hollowing tool that I made and it worked great. The piece is fitted like a box in the center.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Removed the leveling feet from the lathe, I didn't like it raised up and supported only by the skinny bolts. I placed some large square rubber feet under it instead and lowered it down on those. Then I filled the weight box with the steel plates.

I used a little leverage to lift and block up the lathe to remove the leveling feet.



I didn't like the way the lathe sat on these skinny bolts, I feel that that it made it wiggly. I also wanted it more stable with the added weight.




This is what I added instead of the leveling feet, I placed them cup side down. It seems much more stable now.




As I placed the plates in the box I added a few dots of silicone to the edge where the plates would ride against each other to keep things quiet.




The box is filled! EST weight is between 500 and 600 lbs. Still undecided on what to do for a top, kinda leaning towards a sloped top so the chips slide off. I may spray foam some of the blank space between the plates and on the ends of the inside of the box just as insurance to keep things from moving around. It is much more stable sitting flat on the rubber pads, if I ever have to I can put a bolt back in the feet from the top to level it if ever needed. I doubt I ever will, it is sitting flat and feels much more stable now.


 I did all this because mass cancels out vibration and will help when an out of balance blank is on the lathe. It's not because the lathe vibrates, it doesn't. It's very smooth, it's just an insurance policy and will help with larger blanks too. Now for the top??????

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I decided to spray foam it. Bought 2 cans, cheapest stuff menards had, worked well.
This what it looked like 15 minutes after I foamed it, filled nice.



And what it looked like when I got up this morning, it kept expanding as it cured, lol



I'll just take a Sawzall blade to it and trim it by hand to get it flush with the surface. The steel plates definitely won't rattle now! Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I decided to spray foam it. Bought 2 cans, cheapest stuff menards had, worked well.
> This what it looked like 15 minutes after I foamed it, filled nice.
> View attachment 121385
> And what it looked like when I got up this morning, it kept expanding as it cured, lol
> View attachment 121386
> I'll just take a Sawzall blade to it and trim it by hand to get it flush with the surface. The steel plates definitely won't rattle now! Lol.
> View attachment 121387



Hmm...good idea.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

NeilYeag said:


> I found something important.
> 
> So at least 2 weeks or more I get a set of scales from @Chris S. I promptly took them to the shop as usual and since these are really outstanding I put them on my woodworking bench and took a couple of pictures to post on instagram. A couple of days go by and I am back in my shop, and was thinking did I put those scales away or not? I looked where they were suppose to be, not there. Ok so I looked in all of the usual places, Nothing! Every couple of days when I was back in the shop I looked every where. Nothing. SOB what the hell happened to these. Last night I am installing some cabinet hardware and I dropped one of the screws. I know I don't have another screw to fit so now I am on my hands and knees looking for this freaking screw. Sure as can be, I am looking under my assembly table and the scales are there! No recollection, no idea how they got there. That table is 3 meters from my workbench, and I always only do photos on the workbench. Shop Gremlins for sure. But happy to find them and put them where they belong!





Lou Currier said:


> Working on a pet urn this weekend. Got to use my new hollowing tool that I made and it worked great. The piece is fitted like a box in the center.
> 
> View attachment 121334




Was that finish off the tool or sanded??


----------



## Spinartist

Packed up a very highly curled piece of ?wood to ship to a WB member in the great white north. Well north of me anyway. Tracking # ??????

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Was that finish off the tool or sanded??



Sanded but did not need much sanding.


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Packed up a very highly curled piece of ?wood to ship to a WB member in the great white north. Well north of me anyway. Tracking # ??????
> View attachment 121407

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> Packed up a very highly curled piece of ?wood to ship to a WB member in the great white north. Well north of me anyway. Tracking # ??????
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon to a WB member somewhere!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Working on a pet urn this weekend. Got to use my new hollowing tool that I made and it worked great. The piece is fitted like a box in the center.
> 
> View attachment 121334




Post a pict of your new tool!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NeilYeag

Mr. Peet said:


> But the screw, that was what he was looking for...well did it walk away or was it found?



Yep I found the screw as well. I put the scales in the bin where they belong, but everycouple of days I still look in there to make sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Turned a couple pens. My quick pic doesn't do these pens justice! The depth of color in both are much better in person. Professor kit in Antique Pewter. Some insane HRB that was an awesome packing peanut in a package of wood from @norman vandyke at some point - this piece was just long enough for this pen. The other one is one of my own double dyed Boxelder Burl blanks. My wife has already claimed the dyed BEB one.

This is my first time using this kit. I am very pleased with the looks and feel. It's a Dayacom made kit, so it's quality - and the mechanism/transmission is very smooth operating. I will definitely be making more of these sometime.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Blueglass

I got so desperate to do something I took a file and sharpened a tablesaw blade just to cut up pen blanks. Yep I'm nuts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Blueglass

I see you guys agreeing I'm nuts. First I'm broke, desperate times call for desperate measures. Second it was not that difficult.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> I see you guys agreeing I'm nuts. First I'm broke, desperate times call for desperate measures. Second it was not that difficult.



Don't take it personally. We're all nuts, that's why we make such a good group!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

Tony said:


> Don't take it personally. We're all nuts, that's why we make such a good group!


I did not take it personally. I know I'm nuts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Productive day...got in some skew practice while making some tool handles, got the tool sharpening station set up, cut some bowl blanks, cleaned the shop up some, made two pens, and got a coat of finish on my pet urn. I'm pooped!  Pictures later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Stopped at the shop just long enough to drop some stuff off and then came home to play with some other creative pursuits.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

Spent a good part of the afternoon with a toothpick and a nylon bristle brush cleaning chola up! Then hit 'em hard with the air hose, tryin to get all the tool eatin desert sand, and cactus guts out of the skeletons!! They're a pound or two lighter now; had a pretty good pile of nastiness that's not gonna make it to the stabilizing vat anyhow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I thought today would be a good day for a little baking. Have had some Lambeau Field bleacher wood soaking for a few days waiting for the oven to cure them and did that today. Will be starting another round of vacuum before I go to bed tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill

Recently I replaced the old guides on my Parks (aka Craftsman when they were good) 18 in band saw. When I did, the blade guard no longer worked so this weekend I had to fabricate something that would work. Found some 2 inch aluminum channel and cut it to fit, made a sliding slot for retainer bolts-- not pretty, but functional.
My first attempt was exactly backward of what I needed-- something in tranlating what's in my head to reality. 
Forgot the picture rule-- here it is, had to make a couple spacers from pvc so so it'd be straight.
@ripjack13 -- there y'are. @Tony -- the cleanup bug hasn't bit me yet....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

David Hill said:


> Recently I replaced the old guides on my Parks (aka Craftsman when they were good) 18 in band saw. When I did, the blade guard no longer worked so this weekend I had to fabricate something that would work. Found some 2 inch aluminum channel and cut it to fit, made a sliding slot for retainer bolts-- not pretty, but functional.
> My first attempt was exactly backward of what I needed-- something in tranlating what's in my head to reality.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

David Hill said:


> Recently I replaced the old guides on my Parks (aka Craftsman when they were good) 18 in band saw. When I did, the blade guard no longer worked so this weekend I had to fabricate something that would work. Found some 2 inch aluminum channel and cut it to fit, made a sliding slot for retainer bolts-- not pretty, but functional.
> My first attempt was exactly backward of what I needed-- something in tranlating what's in my head to reality.
> Forgot the picture rule-- here it is, had to make a couple spacers from pvc so so it'd be straight.
> @ripjack13 -- there y'are. @Tony -- the cleanup bug hasn't bit me yet....
> View attachment 121735
> 
> View attachment 121736




Looks pretty functional to me!!


----------



## Blueglass

Schroedc said:


> Stopped at the shop just long enough to drop some stuff off and then came home to play with some other creative pursuits.
> 
> View attachment 121677


My mother in law would love you.


----------



## rocky1

OMG!! Another one! 

You aren't by chance related to Tony and Marc are you David???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> OMG!! Another one!
> 
> You aren't by chance related to Tony and Marc are you David???



Don't be jealous Rocky.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

I think y'all are just doin that to try and make the rest of us with a little mess feel better, cause there is no way a man could work in a shop that messy all the time!!

I need to send my mother-in-law to stay with each of you guys for a week or two, she'd get all of you in clean up mode!!  

Either that, or tool buying mode, because you wouldn't be able to find a damn thing when she got done cleaning!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> I think y'all are just doin that to try and make the rest of us with a little mess feel better, cause there is no way a man could work in a shop that messy all the time!!
> 
> I need to send my mother-in-law to stay with each of you guys for a week or two, she'd get all of you in clean up mode!!
> 
> Either that, or tool buying mode, because you wouldn't be able to find a damn thing when she got done cleaning!!




I wasn't going to say anything cause he's a fellow Texan and just lives down the road a piece. But, yeh, that's a messy shop. Did you see the stirrup in the upper right corner? What's a doc doing with a gynecological examination table in his wood shop? What's he doing out there anyway?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

David Hill said:


> Recently I replaced the old guides on my Parks (aka Craftsman when they were good) 18 in band saw. When I did, the blade guard no longer worked so this weekend I had to fabricate something that would work. Found some 2 inch aluminum channel and cut it to fit, made a sliding slot for retainer bolts-- not pretty, but functional.
> My first attempt was exactly backward of what I needed-- something in tranlating what's in my head to reality.
> Forgot the picture rule-- here it is, had to make a couple spacers from pvc so so it'd be straight.
> @ripjack13 -- there y'are. @Tony -- the cleanup bug hasn't bit me yet....
> View attachment 121735
> 
> View attachment 121736



Looks like it aughta work.


----------



## rocky1

Oh you ain't got to worry about that, you couldn't get a woman in there,  she'd be runnin off screamin about getting cooties and such just peekin in the door! Ain't no way you gonna get her all the way in there, and in a compromised position on the counter!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Y'all need to leave David alone. Shop looks great brother, don't change a thing!!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Y'all need to leave David alone. Shop looks great brother, don't change a thing!!!!!!!!! Tony



Guess who wants to borrow the Doc's shop!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Clay3063 said:


> Guess who wants to borrow the Doc's shop!




He just wants to stop over and check out that stirrup deal, you got him wondering about that one now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> He just wants to stop over and check out that stirrup deal, you got him wondering about that one now!


Exactly!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Along the lines of shop cleaning, some of you know I've been cleaning for about a month now. I got about half of it done, had a lot of family issues and work going on. I was making steady progress until yesterday. Saw an ad on CL and bought a bunch of walnut, cherry, maple and white oak along with some storage racks. @Bean_counter and I are splitting it, but until we meet up its all in my Shop!! Couldn't pass this one up, got (I think) 8 walnut boards that are 12" wide and 6-9 feet long, beautiful air-dried stuff!! My wife is less than pleased with me.......

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill

@Clay3063 
Rofl!! A gyne stirrup! 
Have to say there are some creative minds about. What you're seeing is the arm support for one of the Sorby tools I use occasionally.
Besides is wrong shape for that kind of stirrup.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431

Got way farther than thought on this today. Remove the tenon and do a little sanding and some oiling. After that a little wax and call it done.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Schroedc

I said goodbye to my Jointer, Planer, and Mortising Machine today. Turned a bit of profit on the transaction. Now to shop for a set of manual mortising tools...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Along the lines of shop cleaning, some of you know I've been cleaning for about a month now. I got about half of it done, had a lot of family issues and work going on. I was making steady progress until yesterday. Saw an ad on CL and bought a bunch of walnut, cherry, maple and white oak along with some storage racks. @Bean_counter and I are splitting it, but until we meet up its all in my Shop!! Couldn't pass this one up, got (I think) 8 walnut boards that are 12" wide and 6-9 feet long, beautiful air-dried stuff!! My wife is less than pleased with me.......
> View attachment 121761



She'll get over it. Or she'll leave and take the kids and you'll be able to put the shop in the living room. Either way, it works out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> She'll get over it. Or she'll leave and take the kids and you'll be able to put the shop in the living room. Either way, it works out.



Well, she hasn't left me yet. Back to CL, buy some more wood. Maybe it'll work this time.........

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

gman2431 said:


> Got way farther than thought on this today. Remove the tenon and do a little sanding and some oiling. After that a little wax and call it done.
> 
> View attachment 121962


Cody - Love that shape! That is an absolute winner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Heard the tell tale 'tic-tic-tic' while roughing out a little of that maple from yesterday... Screwed! Managed to just miss it with the chainsaw yesterday, and it backed out easily with a screwdriver... got lucky!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Clay3063

DKMD said:


> Heard the tell tale 'tic-tic-tic' while roughing out a little of that maple from yesterday... Screwed! Managed to just miss it with the chainsaw yesterday, and it backed out easily with a screwdriver... got lucky!
> View attachment 122024


 WOW!


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Heard the tell tale 'tic-tic-tic' while roughing out a little of that maple from yesterday... Screwed! Managed to just miss it with the chainsaw yesterday, and it backed out easily with a screwdriver... got lucky!
> View attachment 122024



That was close Doc, glad you caught it! Tony


----------



## rocky1

Well... Experiments with Cholla met with mixed results. Picked the ugliest piece in the box to play with, and educate myself.

First lesson learned - Cholla is extremely dense, it will not soak up stabilizing resin, and therefore you cannot dye it! Was hoping to dye the cholla and fill with different color resin. Ain't happening!! Mixed up 1 batch blue dye, 1 batch green dye - 10 drops to 100 ml resin. Pulled this down to no bubbles coming and let it soak under vacuum. Pulled to no bubbles 2 - 3 more times over the course of 2 days, put it in the pressure pot and held it at 50 - 90 PSI for 4 days, pulled it out, and cooked it off, and basically in a week's time I dyed the dead stuff on the outside of it. Trimmed the end off and there was NO penetration. Hit it with 180 grit Abra-Net and in about 3 passes we were back to bare wood.

So I loaded up a batch of Alumilite, 100 ml with two drops of Alumilite Blue, which is really blue!! Whipped up a couple of tin foil molds, and cast it! And, wound up with...



 



Camera batteries died, so these two were with cell phone!



 



I also learned the easiest way to set this stuff up to bore for pen tubes, is to put it on the sander and sand it down to cholla, leaving yourself with a little square blank centered around your cholla. Just way easier than trying to bore the center any other way after casting it. Again, this was the ugliest piece of stock above, a few missing pieces in the skeleton, but someone will thinks it's cool, so I made keychains out of it, rather than waste the time and material.

Had a good bit of resin left when I cast the above blanks, so I quick grabbed a short pen blank, and another piece of tin foil, wrapped the blank with foil to form a mold, grabbed a piece I'd trimmed off another blank that probably should have been thrown away, but we do don't do that in this insane game, and I cast another keychain blank.



 



After I got done and saw how it turned out, I was kicking my ass for NOT trimming this to turn a letter opener handle out of cause it's really kinda cool, and it's a 1/4" too long for that! Resin was too dark, cut the grooves to allow a little more light in and brighten it up a bit.

Then I took some of the peanuts @barry richardson sent with the cholla and turned a Gatsby to familiarize myself with assembly of that pen, since this is the first one I've put together. Looks pretty damned good for peanuts!!



 

 

 



Unless I'm mistaken this is Eucalyptus Burl, with a little lace. Unfortunately most of the lace turned out of it. Was interesting to turn, to say the least. Lots of checks, lots of voids to fill, pieces flying off about the time I got it turned to finished size... No I was not impressed when I felt it fly out of there, and it looked awful close to ugly, but it did turn/sand out and didn't affect anything. Was still a lot of checks and voids to fill though!

Because of that, finish is CA and BLO. Attempts to wet sand kept leaving nasty white dust in the checks and voids, so I wet sanded with BLO instead because it darkens the dust, and thus helped fill the checks and voids with it. Yee Haa!! Lost count, 20 - 30 layers of CA, wet sanded real frequently. But it's purty!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson

Very cool Rocky! Yea the xtra stuff was euc burl. It tends to develope a lot of small checks when it dries, not so good for pens, I wonder if it could be casted to fill all the little voids? seems it wouldn't take much resin.....


----------



## kweinert

Mostly what I did in the shop today (well, yesterday and Saturday) is clean things up. Got several more boxes of stuff put away, moved the band saw to a new mobile base (had to put some 2x4s across supports between the studs and use a come-along to lift it), took pictures of the jointer to try and sell it (some interest but it's still taking up shop space right now), swept up the floor, just little stuff. 

Hopefully Wednesday morning I'll have power run to the shop from the main box. At that point there will still be work to be done but I'll be able to run the 240 volt stuff, the rest can work off existing extension cords until the end of the month. I have a segmented bowl I need to get ready for a fund raiser so the table saw being available will be a big help :)

Still not sure where I'm going to store all the blanks - guess I just need to make stuff from them so I can sell them off :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

Finished up work early today and started to roughout and core a few bowls from the silver maple I got this weekend. Some of it has a little curl and burl in places... not nearly as pretty as @Mike1950 's maple, but the price was right!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Finished up work early today and started to roughout and core a few bowls from the silver maple I got this weekend. Some of it has a little curl and burl in places... not nearly as pretty as @Mike1950 's maple, but the price was right!
> 
> View attachment 122058
> View attachment 122057


Nice maple, some silver maple is very nice. I think it is whiter then blm


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 they all look nice...really like the pen, turned out good for your troubles. I do a lot of wet sanding with oil as well. Works good for filling voids and checks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Today I packed up a load of tools from my studio & went to my ex's 2 story townhome & ran new Freon lines for her a/c. There was a leak under the floor slab & a/c company wanted $,$$$'s to run 62' of new copper lines up through the attic & down the back wall.

I spent $110 in materials & ran the new lines behind the tile baseboard through the living room. Only 30' run.
A/c peeps going to braze my new lines & recharge with Freon now fer $475

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I cleaned. ANd cleaned some more. I called and asked for my dumpster to be emptied today, so I figured I'd stuff it as full as it could get. By the time I was done, I had probably 15 contractor bags sitting on top above the actual top of it. I also glued up 3 cutting boards, finished a sign, and hung a wire cable across the room to hang a light above my table saw.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

I made a thread in the general woodworking section about my day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

barry richardson said:


> Very cool Rocky! Yea the xtra stuff was euc burl. It tends to develope a lot of small checks when it dries, not so good for pens, I wonder if it could be casted to fill all the little voids? seems it wouldn't take much resin.....


 
Oh it works beautifully for pens Barry! Just a little aggravating to work with. I absolutely love the looks of it finished. In my cell phone pictures it almost looks like flames running up the sides of the pen.

Tried stabilizing it, but that didn't do a very good job of filling all the little cracks inside. Contemplated casting it, and I may try that on the next piece. Cut this blank out of the piece you had cut down to 1 1/4 x 2 1/2 inches, and I left it a full 1 1/4 x 1 1/4 blank. I was a little concerned I wouldn't get the resin to penetrate deep enough, and I had predrilled my hole for the tube, thinking I had a plug that would fit it, but my plugs were a tad small for these tubes, so I elected to stabilize with CA instead. Even thin CA wasn't going everywhere it needed to go, but that may well have been because it was running out the other end, and all over inside the blank. Have a better idea of what size blank I need now; I can prune blanks down a little closer, trim the corners back, and get them small enough to get penetration. While at the same time favoring the lace side of it and preserving more of that in my finished piece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Like Ken, the last couple of days. I found the last semi drum I needed for my grinder pedestals, just need to find some plate steel now. I was on my way home from work at the mower shop on saturday and there was an estate sale on my street 2 blocks away, well I had to stop. Scored a sony stereo receiver cheap enough, with the remote like new, looked like an older persons home. This will probably end up in the wood shop, but for now it is upstairs in the house providing tunes till I can get my Marantz fixed, the sony sounds like a tin can compared to the Marantz. Then on sunday I started working on my bicycle to get it ready for the summer riding season, this year it gets some upgrades, new handlebars to get me more upright, all new cables just because they are 27 years old, and new tires and tubes. Today I cut down and hung the door for the shop, it was a habitat for humanity purchase for 5 bucks! Solid core door (particle board) and very very heavy! Just have to get a knob for it and install some stop trim. That's one more thing off the list.
I bought this bike for my 30 birthday as a gift to my self. Waiting on a new handlebar stem to come, putting a set of old school gt bmx handlebars on it. I can't lean over on the bars anymore, last couple of years it makes my hands go numb.



Shop door hung, view from the inside of the shop.



View from the outside. Just need to make some trim up and install the knob.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schroedc

Now that things are back together decided to make shavings today. Got these all turned and ready for final sand and finishing today. The three really dark ones to the left are HRB from the last piece of wood I got from Kevin..... Was a little tough turning those. Took quite a while before I realized he'd slap me silly if I didn't use the wood for something and just left it on the shelf. The one in front of those is Brown Mallee that he sent me a bit earlier, Just sent me a box full of red and brown mallee call and pen blanks with a note to pay whenever I could. Glad I got that repaid before he passed. Thinking a couple of these calls will stay in my bag instead of going up for sale. Two black oak burl blanks to turn if they'll stay together and I'll have 45+ pot calls ready to sand and finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

Hand sanded 3 Norfolk Island Pine lamp shades & put 2 in oil. Sprayed poly on a couple also.

Got 9 shades cut for upcoming shows! $,$$$

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Finished the last of 7 keepsake urns for my mom and aunts n uncles. (Mom and her 2 sisters and 4 brothers) My memere passed away a few weeks ago. She was 99! So I made these from some nice ambrosia maple I had been saving for something.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Sincere 10


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Finished the last of 7 keepsake urns for my mom and aunts n uncles. (Mom and her 2 sisters and 4 brothers) My memere passed away a few weeks ago. She was 99! So I made these from some nice ambrosia maple I had been saving for something.
> View attachment 122182
> 
> View attachment 122183
> 
> View attachment 122184
> 
> View attachment 122185
> 
> View attachment 122186
> 
> View attachment 122187
> 
> View attachment 122189
> 
> View attachment 122190



Sorry to hear man. Those are some beautiful keepsakes you made I'm sure they will be cherished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Finished the last of 7 keepsake urns for my mom and aunts n uncles. (Mom and her 2 sisters and 4 brothers) My memere passed away a few weeks ago. She was 99! So I made these from some nice ambrosia maple I had been saving for something.
> View attachment 122182
> 
> View attachment 122183
> 
> View attachment 122184
> 
> View attachment 122185
> 
> View attachment 122186
> 
> View attachment 122187
> 
> View attachment 122189
> 
> View attachment 122190



Marc, very nice turnings and a super tribute to your memere! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from work and went to the shop. I worked on the door some more, cut the holes for the lockset/knob. I found a brand new lockset in the basement, didn't really want a keyed lock but it didn't cost me anything so I used it.

I have this cool little jig that I bought for 20 bucks many years ago to bore the holes in slab doors for locksets. Lines everything up perfect, makes it a no Brainer. 2 screws attach it and those screw holes are used for the bolt assy. Bore the big hole, then the little one, easy peasy.



Ever drill a hole in the wrong spot? How about twice? Me either, but if I did I would sharpen a wood dowel in the pencil sharpener and put some wood glue on it and drive em in with a hammer, then cut them off flush with a little flush trim pull saw.



Instant fix, lol. First it was too loose, then to tight, now it's just right, I sound like Goldie locks, lol.



Just need to install some stop trim and the seal the door up with some poly. One more thing almost off my list.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Greg just curious, am i seeing your strike plate right. It looks like from the pic you didn't mortise it flush with the jam. Just screwed it to it, or am i seeing it wrong? Not that it's a big deal as long as it works.


----------



## woodtickgreg

steve bellinger said:


> Greg just curious, am i seeing your strike plate right. It looks like from the pic you didn't mortise it flush with the jam. Just screwed it to it, or am i seeing it wrong? Not that it's a big deal as long as it works.



You are correct sir. Some idiot (that would be me) roughed the opening to big. I was trying to take up some space, I may have to install a 1/4" strip of plywood on that side to take up some space. This is not a prehung door, there is no jamb, just a $5 solid slab door hung in a 2x4 framed opening, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

been there done that. lol


----------



## woodtickgreg

steve bellinger said:


> been there done that. lol


It'll work just fine, especially when I get the stop trim attached on the outside. This is one heavy door, actually I feel better about driving 3" screws right into the 2x4'S

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag

And then there were 2. Woo Hoo down to the last 2 base cabinets. Total for this build was like 24 linear feet of base. Now finish these drawers. One more tall pantry to go next to the fridge. And happy happy done at last!
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/Base20Cabinets_zpsqqxzs7uw.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

@NeilYeag what wood is that made from?


----------



## NeilYeag

Wildthings said:


> @NeilYeag what wood is that made from?



I posted something on this before. Here you can't buy cabinet grade plywood for sh..t. This is a processed solid wood material that is finger jointed together stabolised some how and then sold in sheets with thickness of 12 to up to 20mm. I use 16mm and 20mm stuff. It works really well and paints beautifully. The issue is that you do have to account for some wood movement same as solid lumber. This stuff is sold under a trade name called Boon Wood. From what I gather it is indeed recycled wood from rubber trees. If the joinery and assembly is good the product is square and solid as can be. But it is heavy heavy stuff. A 4' x 8" sheet of 20mil runs about US $35.00. 
Neil

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Now that things are back together decided to make shavings today. Got these all turned and ready for final sand and finishing today. The three really dark ones to the left are HRB from the last piece of wood I got from Kevin..... Was a little tough turning those. Took quite a while before I realized he'd slap me silly if I didn't use the wood for something and just left it on the shelf. The one in front of those is Brown Mallee that he sent me a bit earlier, Just sent me a box full of red and brown mallee call and pen blanks with a note to pay whenever I could. Glad I got that repaid before he passed. Thinking a couple of these calls will stay in my bag instead of going up for sale. Two black oak burl blanks to turn if they'll stay together and I'll have 45+ pot calls ready to sand and finish.
> 
> View attachment 122180



Colin man, I'm right there with you. I have a few pieces of wood from him and I can't bring myself to cut into them. He would laugh and call me a pansy I'm sure. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Get out the planer and the wood glue! If you set your trim to the edge of the fill piece, it'll never show. No one will ever know but you, and us, and however many million other folks stumble upon this thread in the future! And, they're all gonna say, "The guy put a 12,000 pound milling machine in his basement with his pickup and he's gonna leave that???"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Get out the planer and the wood glue! If you set your trim to the edge of the fill piece, it'll never show. No one will ever know but you, and us, and however many million other folks stumble upon this thread in the future! And, they're all gonna say, "The guy put a 12,000 pound milling machine in his basement with his pickup and he's gonna leave that???"


I agree, I do have to fix it. Supposed to be in the 50's here this weekend so maybe I can find a piece of 1/4 inch plywood in the garage and the wood for the trim. I'll glue and nail the ply in and it'll be right. The walls are just Osb and functional and everything except the door is going to get painted. Hey, it's a shop not a living space. Lol. But your right Rocky, I gotta fix it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

I seem to have glued my fingers to some foam....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I seem to have glued my fingers to some foam....
> 
> View attachment 122264


Take the wood out of the package before you try glue ups goofball... better yet, just send me all the stuff @Mike1950 sent to you over the years and you won't have any more peanuts to glue yourself to...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Doooood!!! It peeled off my skin!!!







l


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Doooood!!! It peeled off my skin!!!
> 
> View attachment 122265
> 
> 
> 
> l


Acetone goober, I'm sure Michele has some...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I seem to have glued my fingers to some foam....
> 
> View attachment 122264




On a positive note, it doesn't get as hot as paper towels when it does that!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Acetone goober, I'm sure Michele has some...



Well...I peeled of what I could and that spot of skin came with it. Then I used her nail file on the rest followed by acetone....


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> On a positive note, it doesn't get as hot as paper towels when it does that!!



True.....


----------



## Sprung

Ouch, Marc... If you don't have one, a bottle of debonder is a good thing to have around the shop.

My worst finger glue up was to the aerosol can of accelerator. Went through a lot of debonder on that one - every time I'd get the CA softened and loosened enough to start getting my finger part way off, the overspray of the accelerator on the can from previous use would reset it - and it would get hot because it would set very quickly. Rinse and repeat a number of times. That was not a fun time getting that off...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I have yet to be real impressed with the debonder. Typically go through a lot of that getting loose from anything!

Actually I've found that if I wash my hands using GoJo, (_I have the nasty orange smelling stuff with grit in it_), and water, give them a few minutes, then wash them again, the CA will start flaking off pretty easily. It seems to be all about getting some moisture back in the skin under the glue. Once you do, you can sit there and scratch the CA off with your finger nail pretty easily.

In the future try a little moisturizing lotion on the fingertips before you start applying the CA Marc. If you don't have that laying around the shop, a little Cutting Board or Salad Bowl finish works well too. Just rub it into your fingertips good. The CA doesn't stick as readily if you have ample moisture in the fingertips, (_oil and wax in the finishes doesn't hurt anything either_), when your fingertips are dry, it bonds quicker, and penetrates deeper.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Sprung

Got into the 60's today - unheard of this time of year - so, wearing shorts and a tshirt because it was so warm, I opened up the garage door. Boys got to play outside. I did some more cleaning and organizing in the garage/shop - making some progress. We all enjoyed the nice weather.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clay3063

Nothing in the shop today. Spend most of the day at the river loading pen blanks onto the trailers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Put the second coat on a chefs knife with Amboyna Burl stabilized scales.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

Turned a big natural edge walnut bowl before someone crashed their car and tried to rip their arm off. I still need to reverse the bowl to finish the bottom, sneak a couple of bow ties into a little shake crack, and sand until my nostrils are black... it's parked in a plastic bag until I can get back to it(the bowl... not the arm).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

DKMD said:


> Turned a big natural edge walnut bowl before someone crashed their car and tried to rip their arm off. I still need to reverse the bowl to finish the bottom, sneak a couple of bow ties into a little shake crack, and sand until my nostrils are black... it's parked in a plastic bag until I can get back to it(the bowl... not the arm).



How many bones have you "snuck a little bow tie in?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> Nothing in the shop today. Spend most of the day at the river loading pen blanks onto the trailers.



Turning Texas sized pens now Clay? Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> Turned a big natural edge walnut bowl before someone crashed their car and tried to rip their arm off. I still need to reverse the bowl to finish the bottom, sneak a couple of bow ties into a little shake crack, and sand until my nostrils are black... it's parked in a plastic bag until I can get back to it(the bowl... not the arm).


Yikes, hows the persons arm?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Found some time to work in the shop again. I worked on the door some more. I removed the strike plate and added the 1/4" plywood filler strip, glued and nailed in. Then I prepped some walnut boards to use as the stops and trim. I have a ton of walnut so why not?

The plywood filled in the gap perfectly.



Re installed the strike plate and mortise it in. The plastic film is still on the strike, that will come off after I seal the door with some poly.



The milled boards that I'm going to use for the trim. Got lots of walnut and it was easy to get to so why not? Lol.


 
Man I really need to get stuff put away in the shop and the table saw set up, I really need it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I worked on the last few pot calls I wanted to get turned in between shifts at my part time job, had a "Glue Incident"...... glad I was wearing glasses, did have to get the razor out and shave the beard a few months early though.....

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD

woodtickgreg said:


> Yikes, hows the persons arm?



So far, so good...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> I worked on the last few pot calls I wanted to get turned in between shifts at my part time job, had a "Glue Incident"...... glad I was wearing glasses, did have to get the razor out and shave the beard a few months early though.....




So uhmmmm.... How do we get enough glue in our beard to have to shave it anyhow???

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> So uhmmmm.... How do we get enough glue in our beard to have to shave it anyhow???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> So uhmmmm.... How do we get enough glue in our beard to have to shave it anyhow???


----------



## Mr. Peet

I've seem a Titebond II, gallon jug burp. Maybe he had one of those moments?!?.. Or more likely, long night in the shop, snickered a sheet or 3 to the wind and slugged back the wrong jug....?.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063

When we aren't cutting and hauling logs or piddling in the wood shop making things, we're in the welding shop rebuilding dumpsters. Friday we rebuilt 3 and got the start on two more before being called off to do something else. Saturday we went to the river and hauled more logs. I posted pics in the logging forum.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kweinert

Finally got the subpanel powered up in the shop. This means the air compressor now runs and I have one 240 outlet temporarily installed so I can switch between the table and band saws. The 110 stuff will still run off of extension cords until the end of the month when my bonus gets paid.

First things I did was to cut the shelves for the cabinet in the laundry room. Next was the spacers to keep the couch from bumping against the wall. 

Now I need to get busy on the segmented bowl I'm making to donate to a charity event. 

It's good to have tools again :)

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## steve bellinger

As my shop has been in total disarray for a long time. Pretty much since getting my first lathe About the only thing I've used it for is cutting wood for the lathe and of course stacking wood every where. So today I thought I'd finally start putting it back together. What a job this is turning out to be. The motor on the jointer had bit the dust a couple years ago so I took it off and brought it to the motor shop to get repaired. Tore the planner a part and did a major cleaning and put new blades in it. Took the drill press and did a major cleaning on it also. Same with the scroll saw. Also started doing a major cleaning. Now that's gonna be the worst part as I have really neglected that part for way to long.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Put the stop trim up for the shop door. Now I need to find some time to pull the hinge pins and remove the door to put some finish on it to seal it. When I went to use my finish nailer to install the trim it started leaking air, I think it's the trigger, I took the main body of the nailer apart and inspected and cleaned it, re oiled it, and didn't find any torn o rings so I am thinking it's the trigger valve. I don't have one of those on hand so it's going to have to wait to be repaired. It's a bostich and worth repairing. So I used a 18 gage brad nailer with 1 1/2 nails and just put a few extras in, lol.
I hate it when tools break.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clay3063

woodtickgreg said:


> Put the stop trim up for the shop door. Now I need to find some time to pull the hinge pins and remove the door to put some finish on it to seal it. When I went to use my finish nailer to install the trim it started leaking air, I think it's the trigger, I took the main body of the nailer apart and inspected and cleaned it, re oiled it, and didn't find any torn o rings so I am thinking it's the trigger valve. I don't have one of those on hand so it's going to have to wait to be repaired. It's a bostich and worth repairing. So I used a 18 gage brad nailer with 1 1/2 nails and just put a few extras in, lol.
> I hate it when tools break.


I've got a finish nailer that has an air leak. Thinking mine may be the trigger too. Mine is a Porter Cable I bought several years ago.


----------



## DaveHawk

Finished ozoning 50 pieces of furniture that had smoke and heat damage. 
Finished sanding, drilling & waxing 20 pot calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Clay3063 said:


> I've got a finish nailer that has an air leak. Thinking mine may be the trigger too. Mine is a Porter Cable I bought several years ago.


There's a place by me that does repairs, even though I can do it myself I just don't have the time right now and they are reputable. I have dealt with them for years, they do good work and stand behind it. I'm just going to take mine in. I was just thinking, this nailer has got to be about 10 to 15 years old and I have never had a problem with it till now, I'd buy another one if I had too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Have a Bostitch Brad Nailer, that's 15 - 16 years old; never had a problem with it, and I've used it hard. I'm talking done things way beyond what it was designed to do, and it's never missed a lick. They're a fantastic little gun.

Stapler is a Hitachi, didn't have a 1/4" crown Bostich in stock when I was shopping for it, or I'd have bought another Bostich. Can't complain about the Hitachi either though, it's been a tough gun too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Got a little shop time in this afternoon. Been woodworking last couple weeks, but it's all been pressure treated lumber building pallets for beehives.

Wife said awhile back I needed to turn a stylus or a few, so I picked up a few kits to make some of those for her to look at and think about. Personally, I like the plain little stylus, simple, easy to turn, easy to finish, easy to assemble.

Stabilized Spalted Red Oak - w/CA Finish - 1 in Gun Metal - 1 in Gold Trim. They're both kinda sexy, still not sure which one I like better. 





Then I got into Pen Touch Stylus Thingamajig - in Redwood Burl - w/CA Finish. Directions show this one turned fat, so I did, need to put it on a diet in my book, wife loves it, thinks it's perfect.
















And, a couple keychains just because I'm accumulating quite a few shorts, and lots of keychain kits to use them on. Both of these are a standard keychain kit in Gold. First one is an unknown piece of something spalted and burly that came from Norm. Second is a piece of Spalted Red Oak, with one beautiful bark inclusion at just the right place!!






















Aside from that have Buga blanks in stabilizing, to cast blanks for Neil. (_From Croatia to Florida to Thailand them suckers will have some miles on them!_)

A few keychain blanks I'm dying, in their third dip, (_kinda looked interesting!_) a spalted oak pen blank I'm dying (_it's between dip 1 and 2_), and another set of cholla blanks cast, to try something else before turning Barry's pen I owe him.

Not a bad day all in all.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc

Sanding and finishing today. Got 2 dozen pot calls sanded out and through my finishing process using my exclusive Philly Dunking Method

(Legal note- Philly Dunking Method is not a registered trademark of Turned Write Handcrafted Art in Peterson, MN and my only be used by other woodworkers on days ending in Y and while wearing pants. The process is null and void if the container used was not previously used to store or transport Philadelphia Brand cream cheese. Your mileage may vary)

I put 3-4 inches of WOP into the bucket, dunk in the call and let sit while sanding out the next one. Then it gets hung on a stick using an eye bolt and fender washer to saok in and drip for a while. after all 24 are done, they get dunked for a second coat and wiped down with a rag dampened with WOP to remove any runs, sags or dust and left to dry overnight. I have about 2 dozen more to sand and finish so they'll sit until all of them are done and then get rubbed down with 0000 steel wool and buffed and waxed.



 

Then I got out the can of alcohol and some assorted transtint dyes, sanded up some curly maple and birdseye maple calls and gave them a dye job. Wish my camera did a better job of capturing the true colors. The Purple ones are just crazy looking. Can't wait to get a finish on them and see them pop. The ones on the right are done with a cordovan dye and almost look like Walnut in color.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg

@rocky1 I took my bostitch finish nailer in today and dropped it off for repair. They had a trigger valve in Stock but said that after 10 to 15 years a lot of the parts become obsolete, seems they want you to buy a new nailer. So if you like the gun you have rocky, buy a trigger valve and a rebuild kit while they are still available. This repair should be the last repair I make on this gun, if it ever fails again while I am still alive I'll upgrade and buy a new bostitch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Actually I did this yesterday but I needed to get a piano hinge for it today. I knew I didn't want a flat surface for the wood lathe weight box as it would just collect dust and chips, but I also knew I wanted some storage and a place to put frequently used tools. So this is what I came up with.

Top piece closed off the weight box.



This will go on next, I knocked this out last night after dinner. I needed to get a piano hinge today. 



I cut the top.down a little to clear the bed.



It's going.on like this, hinged in the back so it will tip up.



Front view, I hope most of the chips slide off. Or if I wanted to I could mount stuff to the sloped face. It doesn't need a handle or knob to lift it because the front edge and the sides overlap a little bit.



When it is opened it won't fall back all the way, it stops on the bed. It'll give me that extra storage space for chucks and face plates, etc. All I need to do know is get it painted black on the outside, I think I'll leave the inside the way it is.


 
This little project was good practice with a circular saw. Especially with the angles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

Now if you take a piece of canvas and staple it to the wall and the top of the new woodchip diverter, you can slide most of those that may sprout wings and try to fly to the back of the machine, out the front as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

Schroedc said:


> Sanding and finishing today. Got 2 dozen pot calls sanded out and through my finishing process using my exclusive Philly Dunking Method
> 
> (Legal note- Philly Dunking Method is not a registered trademark of Turned Write Handcrafted Art in Peterson, MN and my only be used by other woodworkers on days ending in Y and while wearing pants. The process is null and void if the container used was not previously used to store or transport Philadelphia Brand cream cheese. Your mileage may vary)
> 
> I put 3-4 inches of WOP into the bucket, dunk in the call and let sit while sanding out the next one. Then it gets hung on a stick using an eye bolt and fender washer to saok in and drip for a while. after all 24 are done, they get dunked for a second coat and wiped down with a rag dampened with WOP to remove any runs, sags or dust and left to dry overnight. I have about 2 dozen more to sand and finish so they'll sit until all of them are done and then get rubbed down with 0000 steel wool and buffed and waxed.
> 
> View attachment 122462
> 
> Then I got out the can of alcohol and some assorted transtint dyes, sanded up some curly maple and birdseye maple calls and gave them a dye job. Wish my camera did a better job of capturing the true colors. The Purple ones are just crazy looking. Can't wait to get a finish on them and see them pop. The ones on the right are done with a cordovan dye and almost look like Walnut in color.
> 
> View attachment 122463


The dyed ones especially the purple almost hurt my eyes. Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk

I'm just wondering how the say this, I've been in the office for about 3-4 months now it's starting to drive me crazy. Today working on the computer trying to figure out some advertising, working with SEO company I kinda lost it today. Got confused which then got me frustrated. Need someone to do thesecretary thing wth that my son wants to do. He is a future of the company. I don't know if any of you have worked through this stage of life. The something on you to deal with.
I need to add , afte the guys left i pulled out the 2000gr wet sand pad and sanded the period walnut chest then added another coat of oil. D no dust in the shop , quite just how i like it.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Schroedc

DaveHawk said:


> I'm just wondering how the say this, I've been in the office for about 3-4 months now it's starting to drive me crazy. Today working on the computer trying to figure out some advertising, working with SEO company I kinda lost it today. Got confused which then got me frustrated. Need someone to do thesecretary thing wth that my son wants to do. He is a future of the company. I don't know if any of you have worked through this stage of life. The something on you to deal with.
> I need to add , afte the guys left i pulled out the 2000gr wet sand pad and sanded the period walnut chest then added another coat of oil. D no dust in the shop , quite just how i like it.



I spent the day cleaning and organizing tools to get the next batch of surplus ready to sell off and also work on various office stuff. I can tell you I'd much rather be working in the shop full time but I can't afford to pay someone else to do the clerical stuff and it drives me up a wall.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Started cleaning up the garage so I could get to my table saw....


 



 

Almost there....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Schroedc said:


> I spent the day cleaning and organizing tools to get the next batch of surplus ready to sell off and also work on various office stuff. I can tell you I'd much rather be working in the shop full time but I can't afford to pay someone else to do the clerical stuff and it drives me up a wall.


After 35 building the business I'll be hiring a secretary soon or someone to lay out an organizational plan.


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Started cleaning up the garage so I could get to my table saw....
> View attachment 122663
> 
> View attachment 122664
> 
> Almost there....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Started cleaning up the garage so I could get to my table saw....
> View attachment 122663
> 
> View attachment 122664
> 
> Almost there....



When I looked at the first pic, I thought this was going to be a "Where's Waldo?" thing. I spent about 20 seconds looking before giving up and then scrolling down to see the second pic!

Looks like you made some progress!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> When I looked at the first pic, I thought this was going to be a "Where's Waldo?" thing. I spent about 20 seconds looking before giving up and then scrolling down to see the second pic!
> 
> Looks like you made some progress!


----------



## Tony

Okay, I can't be outdone by @ripjack13 

I cleaned for 1-1/2 months, finally had enough of that. Much improved, but I'm sure @rocky1 would still fuss!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Well you at least got the boards out of the flat rate boxes on that side of the shop!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

You cut me rocky....cut me deep.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1

I was praying for the Lord to give you strength!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Lots of strength!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today I decided it was time to sort all the non elecrtic tools out and make up my mind on what to keep and what to get rid of. 

Here is the keep set- Almost all Stanleys, All in decent shape, I'll start cleaning and sharpening as I go along and also need to figure out storage and display for them. The only tools left on my list are a Stanley 5 1/4, A Stanley 2, and maybe another 55 or at least a full set of blades for my 55. that's it. (I found a 113 compass plane on Ebay that isn't here yet at a really good price) Of course if something other than those that I don't have but might use comes along at a cheap price I just might add it to the collection......



 

Here is the stuff to get rid of. I have a few guys interested in maybe buying the whole lot for one price. If I don't get a buyer in a week or so I'll start parting the lot out and then pitch what I can't sell or strip out for totes, blades, screws, etc. (The lathe is NOT included  )

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

I now have room to walk through...and I got my saw out....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

My order of Cactus Juice arrived today. So I got a round under vacuum. Have a bunch of stabilizing work to complete for a number of different people - some stuff a couple friends have sent me and some blanks that people have asked me to make for them - so the vacuum pump will be running pretty much non stop for the next few weeks to get it done. I think I need another chamber or two to add to the setup...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> If I don't get a buyer in a week or so I'll start parting the lot out and then pitch what I can't sell or strip out for totes, blades, screws, etc. (The lathe is NOT included  )


 
Disassemble it all, throw it in one big box, send it to the Islander, and tell him there's a special prize in there if he can reassemble it all. Be much more entertaining that simply pitching it!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I now have room to walk through...and I got my saw out....
> View attachment 122680

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Being Friday Jarrod is on Delivery's and Pickups, I usually buy lunch for the guys but we may be firing up the grill for a wild game lunch. 

I do need to get a good bit of strikers turned. I'm using Black African as the bottoms striker and Maple Spalt for the tops.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Colin that is an amazing collection!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

Schroedc said:


> Today I decided it was time to sort all the non elecrtic tools out and make up my mind on what to keep and what to get rid of.
> 
> Here is the keep set- Almost all Stanleys, All in decent shape, I'll start cleaning and sharpening as I go along and also need to figure out storage and display for them. The only tools left on my list are a Stanley 5 1/4, A Stanley 2, and maybe another 55 or at least a full set of blades for my 55. that's it. (I found a 113 compass plane on Ebay that isn't here yet at a really good price) Of course if something other than those that I don't have but might use comes along at a cheap price I just might add it to the collection......
> 
> View attachment 122679
> 
> Here is the stuff to get rid of. I have a few guys interested in maybe buying the whole lot for one price. If I don't get a buyer in a week or so I'll start parting the lot out and then pitch what I can't sell or strip out for totes, blades, screws, etc. (The lathe is NOT included  )
> 
> View attachment 122678



If you have something with a tore up mouth that could be turned into a scrub plane keep me in mind. Thinking a narrow blade. If you can get rid of it in one swoop by all means do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Colin that is an amazing collection!



i just need to find a buyer for all the extra stuff


----------



## Schroedc

Blueglass said:


> If you have something with a tore up mouth that could be turned into a scrub plane keep me in mind. Thinking a narrow blade. If you can get rid of it in one swoop by all means do!



I've got some decent candidates for a scrub plane conversion, We'll see in the next few days if I get a buyer for all of it (So far 3 guys have expressed interest in coming down on another site) If not, I'll find you something.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> I've got some decent candidates for a scrub plane conversion, We'll see in the next few days if I get a buyer for all of it (So far 3 guys have expressed interest in coming down on another site) If not, I'll find you something.


I like (I shutter for saying this) @rocky1 idea of sending it all to me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I took an old cabinet I had in the corner of the garage, brought it to the shop, and turned it into tool storage for my plane collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> I took an old cabinet I had in the corner of the garage, brought it to the shop, and turned it into tool storage for my plane collection.
> 
> View attachment 122721 View attachment 122722 View attachment 122723


If they don't all sell (the spares) and you part some out there's a couple I could use of the lot.

Nice storage idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> If they don't all sell (the spares) and you part some out there's a couple I could use of the lot.
> 
> Nice storage idea



Message me a list, I think I'm going to start parting out the group.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

And, I got one I found buried in the shop I need parts for to Colin. Will get pictures and model number for it tomorrow.


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc 
Do you have the elusive stanley no. 2 ? Very nice collection. I will be putting some shelves in a small closet that is in the corner of my shop for plane storage. I really need to find some time to restore some of the ones I have, new furniture etc.
Today I put the first coat of paint on the lathe storage box lid.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> @Schroedc
> Do you have the elusive stanley no. 2 ? Very nice collection. I will be putting some shelves in a small closet that is in the corner of my shop for plane storage. I really need to find some time to restore some of the ones I have, new furniture etc.
> Today I put the first coat of paint on the lathe storage box lid.



I don't have one yet but if I unload enough of my spares off got a line on one.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Colin, going for the even more elusive #1 after that?


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Colin, going for the even more elusive #1 after that?



Only if I found one cheap. they're not that hard to come by, all it takes is lots of money. my number 43 is harder to find.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Got most of the stuff Ready to ship to @Sprung for our trade. The padded mailers finally showed up... turned anothet crochet hook set and made some of these too....who can guess what it's for.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Knife pins?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

woodtickgreg said:


> Knife pins?



Yep...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I finished up the lathe weight box top storage cover. Painted it over the last 2 days.
2 coats of black rustoleum.



Piano hinge mounted.



Mounted on weight box.



In a box of stuff I got from an auction there was this brass decorative piece that I didn't know what I was going to do with. Then it hit me, the lathe could use a little bling, lol.



I finished the day out pulling old cable wire out of the basement, and phone lines. Then I stuffed insulation above the shop wall to seal off the rest of the basement from the dust.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DaveHawk

On all my wiring pass through I use a fire retardant caulk in each hole , Just a suggestion.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Today I finished up the lathe weight box top storage cover. Painted it over the last 2 days.
> 2 coats of black rustoleum.
> View attachment 122932
> Piano hinge mounted.
> View attachment 122933
> Mounted on weight box.
> View attachment 122934
> In a box of stuff I got from an auction there was this brass decorative piece that I didn't know what I was going to do with. Then it hit me, the lathe could use a little bling, lol.
> View attachment 122935
> I finished the day out pulling old cable wire out of the basement, and phone lines. Then I stuffed insulation above the shop wall to seal off the rest of the basement from the dust.
> View attachment 122936



Not sure what the black and white wires are but wrapped around your 110/220 lines like that you can get RF noise if they are phone or similar....


----------



## woodtickgreg

DaveHawk said:


> On all my wiring pass through I use a fire retardant caulk in each hole , Just a suggestion.



I agree, but nothing in the 1950'shop house has anything like that. Lol. The new wiring is way better than the rest of the house.



Schroedc said:


> Not sure what the black and white wires are but wrapped around your 110/220 lines like that you can get RF noise if they are phone or similar....


Door bell, lol. low voltage so I left it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm fixin Michele's antique carousel horses. One fell off the shelf in the basement and broke it's legs. I'll get pix in a lil bit....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> I'm fixin Michele's antique carousel horses. One fell off the shelf in the basement and broke it's legs. I'll get pix in a lil bit....



What kind of insurance do the horses have? I might be able to help you...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> What kind of insurance do the horses have? I might be able to help you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

I tagged and bagged 32 chickens and turned 2 sets of graduation gift pens. Slim line models with the 2017 band on the pen. I don't know why they don't make a dated band for the pencil too. Makes no sense to me to have it on one and not the other.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 - you are supposed to shoot horses with broken legs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

More dunking of the calls. Tomorrow we start buffing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Horses legs are glued up. Need to fill in the cracks and chips, then repaint it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

That second picture is completely inappropriate ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> Horses legs are glued up. Need to fill in the cracks and chips, then repaint it.
> 
> View attachment 122984
> 
> View attachment 122985
> 
> View attachment 122986
> 
> View attachment 122987



Good job Marc! You're sure to win points with that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

NYWoodturner said:


> That second picture is completely inappropriate ...



Speaking of inappropriate. Did you see the hole in the left leg? When we shoot horses here in Texas we usually aim for the head. I can't imagine what kind of sick, twisted individual would shoot a horse in the leg like that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

NYWoodturner said:


> That second picture is completely inappropriate ...



OOOHHH, that's his thumb!!!!!

I thought that was a healthy, happy horse!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

I started working on a Damascus kitchen knife for my cousin. Had to flatten out the handle and file the bolsters square to the tang, very sloppy workmanship on this thing. He ordered it from poshland on Amazon.
I'm going to use Cherry Burl for the scales...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

I also started on a coffee cup from blood wood...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier

And here I thought all you did was hoard wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> I also started on a coffee cup from blood wood...
> 
> View attachment 122992
> 
> View attachment 122993


I really want to see this when you get it finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

For the last few days, I've been working on reatocking. I had a dang good holiday selling season and had almost nothing left over. Basically, I glue up boards until I get tired of it, then spend some quality time with the drum sander then RO sander. Here's what I've got done so far. Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Marc, you've reminded me that I need to get back to spinning up some coffee mugs.


Haven't really been in the shop the last few days except to swap out buckets in the vacuum chamber. I have stuff with clear Cactus Juice soaking, waiting to go in the oven to cure on Wednesday. Stuff soaking in turquoise/ocean blue to go in the over to cure the day after that. Today I started soaking an initial color for a specific double dyed color combo I was asked to make and I started a batch under vacuum with orange dyed Cactus Juice. I'm keeping that vacuum pump busy - the only breaks it's getting right now are to swap out what's in the vacuum chamber and to change the pump oil, then it get started back up again. I am going to have to build a couple more chambers soon to keep up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

I actually thought of you when I was putting it on the lathe. I have another cup like it I wanna take apart and surround it in wood. 
How big of a hole do you drill when you make the opening?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I made my right arm longer than my left today. Had to pack this in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Hey man...can't you read?! It says no parking there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> Hey man...can't you read?! It says no parking there!


It says 'No Parking Against Wall'... and nobody seems to know why lol. Technically, I can park up against the wall and touch it and still be on our property.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I actually thought of you when I was putting it on the lathe. I have another cup like it I wanna take apart and surround it in wood.
> How big of a hole do you drill when you make the opening?



Well, it really depends on what insert you're using. Since you're harvesting an insert from a mug, what you need will be different that what I need.

The blanks I've been working with are blanks that haven't been fully dried, so I've been rough turning them, drying them, and then finish turning. In rough turning them I've been drilling them with a forstner bit of the diameter of the smallest end of the inserts I'm using. I think it's 2 1/8", but can't remember for certain. So, the wall is a consistent thickness while drying. Then, after it's dry and ready for finish turning, I go at it with tools to open up the inside and then finish turn the outside, etc.

I've only got one complete one so far (plus one that would have been complete, but I turned it too thin in one spot, so I cut it short and it's now a pen cup in the shop) and a handful in progress.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## rocky1

Well not today because it's too early but last couple days anyhow...

Been playing with dying, and double/triple dying, and casting, and dying and casting and what not, and kinda meeting with mixed results.

- Learned that running short of alumilite, mixing more and repouring doesn't necessarily work, and even if you do get it turned, getting a decent finish on it after the fact is not likely.

---- I didn't take pictures of that one!! --- 

- Learned that you can dye half a dozen similar blanks, (_all were box elder scraps, sorta_) and cook them off in the same batch, and no 2 will look anything alike! They'll all behave differently. First two were soaked in blue, second two were soaked in green first run, swapped containers and soaked for a week or so without vacuum, cooked, then pulled vacuum with all of them in Orange, held that a day or two, then let them soak under pressure for a week, and cooked. And...



 




 



- Learned Bamboo Laminate is interesting when dyed, but not as interesting as I thought it might be. And, that glue streaks really show up when present.






- Learned alumilite doesn't always stick to wood as perfect as we would like for it too. Was supposed to be a pen! Other half the blank blew out.





- Learned some times it does stick, and despite best laid plans, it turns away before you get to size... Casting actually ran up to about the ball on the end of the clip. But it vanished as I was turning it.





- Learned Norman's Russian Olive Burl is elegant not matter what you turn it into! Although this picture doesn't really do it justice.





- Learned that with all man's attempts to make wood more beautiful, you simply can't outdo nature! (Same keychain, totally different figure from one side to the other.)



 




Guess long as you learn that much, the weekend wasn't a total loss!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Ran out of upload room 


Credit Card Stylus/Pen in Russian Olive Burl... Camera didn't want to work well on all the pictures so we only got two, because I wasn't going back out there to take more at 1 am.



 



- Burnt Orange w/orange pearl Alumilite casting on Spalted Red Oak. Kit was a 24 carat gold stylus pen from PSI.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Clay3063

You've been busy. And as per usual you have turned out some very pretty items! I need to get with you on some beeswax but I think I am going to wait until the end of the month as this wedding on the 25th is eating up all my profits and then some.


----------



## rocky1

I promise I won't cut into your profits to bad!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> I promise I won't cut into your profits to bad!



LOL. That's just the problem... there are no profits left. But soon. Last one. Soon. Very soon. Someone else will be sharing their profits. Soon. March 25th. One more. Last one. Soon.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 nice work  pictures are looking good too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

The new picture taking set up works really sweet Lou. Able to move light wherever to bring out certain features in things, but just as importantly, I can set the camera on tripod, click the timer, and let it do it's thing. Camera is settled when the shutter trips, and I'm not wiggling or shaking it. My camera has 2 settings, 10 seconds and 2 seconds, which while the latter may not seem like much, is more than adequate for what I'm doing; although I do use both of them a great deal.

I've really been impressed with that investment!! Worth way more than what I got into it, and it was WAY simple to build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

What wattage are your light bulbs?


----------



## rocky1

The ones I'm using are a 60 watt rated Daylight LED. Actual wattage is only 12-14 watts or something like that. 

I tested 4, Halogen with clear glass (_couldn't find a daylight halogen_), CFL and 2 LED bulbs -soft white and daylight, all were 60 watt rating so it was an honest comparison, and this one on the blue shop towel background seemed to work best. 

Light Test

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Cell phone pix looks the best I think....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

They do in those photos Marc, however... The test itself was about which bulb afforded best light, and how background affected that, and the page was set up simply to look at the differences in those factors. Not so much which camera would take a better picture. My lamps were set in a position that was easily repeatable, not necessarily optimum position for a great picture, something I could find consistently for all the pictures on that page. I stood out there taking pictures literally for almost 8 hours, changing bulbs and changing objects, and changing backgrounds, after botching several hours work the day before when moving lamps, trying to get them back in the same spot that gave me really nice pictures, and not quite getting them there.

If I adjust my light to the right location to give me a better picture, then it's frequently a toss up. Camera gives me an edge with not having it in hand to take pictures, cell phone gives me an edge with being able to adjust white balance with a touch of the screen. So both have qualities that can and do make them out perform the other on any given picture.

But, when I toss them in my antiquated copy of Photoshop Elements, click 'Auto-Enhance', 'Auto-Levels', and 'Auto Contrast', then the camera pictures typically shine. The colors come out far more accurate off the camera than off the Cell Phone. Every once in awhile cell phone pictures throw some really weird colors into things, and I honestly don't know why!

But pictures on the light test page were not touched with Photoshop, again the test and page were about which afforded me the best light.

And, honestly that was kind of a toss up.

I did learn that the camera would not take a decent picture of an ink pen over camo background. Redid those more than once, and the pen blurred in every photo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> after botching several hours work the day before when moving lamps, trying to get them back in the same spot that gave me really nice pictures, and not quite getting them there.
> 
> I did learn that the camera would not take a decent picture of an ink pen over camo background. Redid those more than once, and the pen blurred in every photo.



Is it possible to mark the spots on the floor/table with tape where the things go in relation to the set up?
also take a picture of the set up for future reference, and leave it with the set up.

And lighter backgrounds are always better, you want the focus on the object, and not have to look for like playing where's waldo...
I noticed that too...I did a bunch of testing a while back, I have a light box and stuff, but I found a spot in my backyard on the old concrete steps where it everything comes out great. It does need to be close to the afternoon for the good pix to start. and they all look good up until the sun starts to set.

I went from this...





To this.....





I still need to tweak it a little, I'm not happy with the light colored bar that shows on the top side of the pen....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Is it possible to mark the spots on the floor/table with tape where the things go in relation to the set up?
> also take a picture of the set up for future reference, and leave it with the set up.
> 
> And lighter backgrounds are always better, you want the focus on the object, and not have to look for like playing where's waldo...
> I noticed that too...I did a bunch of testing a while back, I have a light box and stuff, but I found a spot in my backyard on the old concrete steps where it everything comes out great. It does need to be close to the afternoon for the good pix to start. and they all look good up until the sun starts to set.
> 
> I went from this...
> 
> View attachment 123056
> 
> To this.....
> 
> View attachment 123055
> 
> I still need to tweak it a little, I'm not happy with the light colored bar that shows on the top side of the pen....



Amazing how the lighting changed the style of the pen!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Is it possible to mark the spots on the floor/table with tape where the things go in relation to the set up?
> also take a picture of the set up for future reference, and leave it with the set up.



Actually it varies according to color of the object, time of day in the shop (_whether there is influence from ambient light and such_), how the object is placed, etc. Ambient light is probably the biggest issue, it changes light placement drastically.



ripjack13 said:


> And lighter backgrounds are always better, you want the focus on the object, and not have to look for like playing where's waldo...
> I noticed that too...I did a bunch of testing a while back, I have a light box and stuff, but I found a spot in my backyard on the old concrete steps where it everything comes out great. It does need to be close to the afternoon for the good pix to start. and they all look good up until the sun starts to set.



Yes and no.... If you get too light in color you throw white balance off, and it may cause a darker object to come out quite dark. Lighter colored objects may show better against darker backgrounds as well. But again, as is evident in the Light Test photos, black can cause your white balance to go the other way, and may create issues. 



ripjack13 said:


> I still need to tweak it a little, I'm not happy with the light colored bar that shows on the top side of the pen....



Would be nice to get rid of all reflection, but then it doesn't look shiny!!


----------



## Schroedc

I decided to see how far a pot call will fly when flung by the buffer today.

In the first pic you can see how the dyed calls look after a few coats of satin WOP have dried, in the last you can see how it pops once it's been buffed and waxed. Tomorrow I'll start gluing in the glass and slate and get started on striker handles.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Amazing how the lighting changed the style of the pen!!!



I'm magical.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Well, it really depends on what insert you're using. Since you're harvesting an insert from a mug, what you need will be different that what I need.
> 
> The blanks I've been working with are blanks that haven't been fully dried, so I've been rough turning them, drying them, and then finish turning. In rough turning them I've been drilling them with a forstner bit of the diameter of the smallest end of the inserts I'm using. I think it's 2 1/8", but can't remember for certain. So, the wall is a consistent thickness while drying. Then, after it's dry and ready for finish turning, I go at it with tools to open up the inside and then finish turn the outside, etc.
> 
> I've only got one complete one so far (plus one that would have been complete, but I turned it too thin in one spot, so I cut it short and it's now a pen cup in the shop) and a handful in progress.



Did you wver finish that one mug we were talking about? Carob maybe?


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I decided to see how far a pot call will fly when flung by the buffer today.



How far did it go??


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> How far did it go??



Quite a ways. 

Even further on the rebound off the wall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Did you wver finish that one mug we were talking about? Carob maybe?



Last coat went on recently. I plan to post pictures once it's all assembled and ready to go. Indian Rosewood w/ sap was the one I was working on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Started shaping the scales on my new knife.


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Phone is not cooperating tonight. Is a damascus hunting style knife. I didn't make the steel with some sweet Cherry burl scales.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ripjack13

wyowoodwrker said:


> Started shaping the scales on my new knife.



Don't forget to wrap the blade and tape it....don't need to hear about any mishaps over there...

Looks good so far...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Working on it slowly. This is the display I'm doing for the granddaughter. The one finished dragon does not go on this piece. Will be doing the one I'm working on in pics and the other column will have a Griffin or at least that's the plan. The photo copy pic Barry did for me will be on the base. This will have too wands by the way just couldn't hold them both up at the same time and take a pic lol

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger

For those that haven't seen it before. This is the piece I made for my son that I stolid the dragon from just to give ya a idea of what I'm going for.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Took a bath in cosmoline...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Clay3063

I decided to get the big ash board I had bought last year out of the pile and cut it down to size. Then I resawed the pieces on my 14" HF bandsaw with custom heavy duty fence. The boards are ~ 23" long. 5 1/2" wide and once resawn ended up at about 9/16-5/8" thick. They will then be run through the thickness planer to 3/8". From there I'll cut them into 5 1/2 x 3 1/2 inch flitches. Then the fun begins. Clothespins! There are 16 steps to go from rough board to finished product. But when finished there is no comparison to the pins being sold in the stores. There are just a hand full (5 or 6) artisans across the country that make these that I am aware of. Fella by the name of Kimball studied several different original patents from way back and designed these from the best features of each. I think the last American clothespin manufacturer closed their doors in the 90s because they could not compete with the cheap pins from overseas. We know how that goes. You get what you pay for. These pins are like your grandmother used to use. They are tumbled in a an old dryer without heat for about 3-4 hours along with a small strip of clothe that has been impregnated with linseed oil. The final step is to sort the rejects from the keepers and assemble the halves into ready to use pins.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

If you got all that outta one board, it must've been a big ash board!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

rocky1 said:


> If you got all that outta one board, it must've been a big ash board!!


Geez Rocky, what scares me is if that board was a big as we thought, that hand holding the clothes pin must be huge....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Not to speak ill of your custom rip fence Clay, but have you seen the Magfence?

http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-magfence

Pappy had one when I stopped to visit him, should you need references. But they really work nice! Turn of a knob and they're locked down tight.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Clay3063 , how many of them did you make? I have a bunch of ash also and had been lookiing into making some pins, but the wife said she's fine with the walmart crap....but, I still would like to try making some....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Been working on the pot calls, had little time yesterday and this morning so got slates in on 47 calls and the strikers ready to turn

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> If you got all that outta one board, it must've been a big ash board!!


 
Rocky, I started with an 8/4 piece of Ash that was 21 inches wide x 45 inches long. I cut it into two pieces about 23 inches long. Then planed them smooth and then resawed them to 9/16 - 5/8 thick. It was a pretty good size piece of wood but if and when I ever get some of these other logs milled, I'll have some much larger than that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Mr. Peet said:


> Geez Rocky, what scares me is if that board was a big as we thought, that hand holding the clothes pin must be huge....



Yes, that hand is pretty large. Ain't no little boy hand for sure. But then again, ain't no little boy attached to it either. 6'5" 295 pounds. Gotta have big hands to feed this body. LOL! 

The clothes pin pictured is one I made last year. I just got started on this year's batch.


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Not to speak ill of your custom rip fence Clay, but have you seen the Magfence?
> 
> http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-magfence
> 
> Pappy had one when I stopped to visit him, should you need references. But they really work nice! Turn of a knob and they're locked down tight.



Poor folks got poor ways Rocky. LOL. I'd like to upgrade. I'll check out the one you speak of. I also want to put a riser block in the saw too. But... like all things, they must wait until after the wedding. Then we shall see what we shall see.


----------



## rocky1

Something to put on your wish list... I understand enough about saw tables and welding clamps to know that things are simply in the way under there at times!! That problem is eliminated with the magfence. Figured I'd give you the link, up to you to figure out how to work it into the budget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> @Clay3063 , how many of them did you make? I have a bunch of ash also and had been lookiing into making some pins, but the wife said she's fine with the walmart crap....but, I still would like to try making some....



Marc, in a perfect world I would 432 complete pins out of just a little over 13 bd ft which is about what that board amounted too. More likely as not, I'll be lucky to get 400 complete pins just because some will not cut the muster when I start looking for defects in the final product before assembling them. 

So far this year all I have done is what you see in the first couple pics. That pin is from last year. I have another 13-15 bd ft of ash to use when I get this bunch done.


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Something to put on your wish list... I understand enough about saw tables and welding clamps to know that things are simply in the way under there at times!! That problem is eliminated with the magfence. Figured I'd give you the link, up to you to figure out how to work it into the budget.



That is handy!! Ceertainly going to be looking into this. Do you use one?


----------



## rocky1

No my Grizzly Bandsaw came with a nice fence. I held out for the Grizz for exactly that reason. I have certainly thought about the magnetic finger boards though, those would be really really handy at times, and they could be used on both the table saw and bandsaw. 

Pappy had the rip fence when I stopped and visited him, and I was really impressed with it. You turn the knobs and it's STUCK! You might move it, but you'd have to try really hard. I am going to own one, just because it's so handy. I just haven't had the cash to buy the 4 - 5 of them I want! To save freight... Going to have to break down and buy them one at a time!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wow, those fences look nice but run $100 more than my nickers can carry. Great link Rocky, thanks again on that photo magic on the other thread too. I clamp a wood board on my bandsaw. The real fence for it is on the lower cross bracket of the base, but the blade runs so out of square it is just another decoration in my slightly over crowded shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Meant feather boards, not finger boards... and MagFence didn't have those MagSwitch did... More links for you to look at!

http://magswitch.com.au/product-category/woodworking/

And, their line is available here stateside on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=tools&field-keywords=magswitch


----------



## Brink

Started flexing my mind on my next project.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Flexing......


----------



## Clay3063

Brink said:


> Started flexing my mind on my next project.
> 
> View attachment 123274

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings




----------



## Don Ratcliff

My next chrismas present needs to be thunked up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

Don Ratcliff said:


> My next chrismas present needs to be thunked up...
> 
> View attachment 123277



Good luck with that.


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Finished shaping the scales and got a couple coats of oil on them. Really makes the burl come alive

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Clay3063

wyowoodwrker said:


> Finished shaping the scales and got a couple coats of oil on them. Really makes the burl come alive
> 
> View attachment 123285



Nick, that looks awesome buddy! Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

Brink said:


> Started flexing my mind on my next project.
> 
> View attachment 123274


Ah ha that is cool! I went and hung out with Rob and Zoe today and helped them mill some Rosewood and cedar. NICE slabs BTW!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Clay3063 said:


> When we aren't cutting and hauling logs or piddling in the wood shop making things, we're in the welding shop rebuilding dumpsters. Friday we rebuilt 3 and got the start on two more before being called off to do something else. Saturday we went to the river and hauled more logs. I posted pics in the logging forum. View attachment 122367




Wow!! Recycled dumpsters..  Who knew!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Roughed out another 10 camphor woodturned boxes & put in kiln to dry.
Cut more on a Norfolk Island Pine platter. Letting it dry from water I sprayed on it to help cut cleaner before sanding.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink

Blueglass said:


> Ah ha that is cool! I went and hung out with Rob and Zoe today and helped them mill some Rosewood and cedar. NICE slabs BTW!



This is some of theirs


----------



## Spinartist

Turned 57 eggs from Christmas palm seeds fer my birdhouse ornaments. Made a ornament hanging base.
Picture of my kiln made from a wine cooler full of camphor box blanks & a levitating Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Spinartist

Brink said:


> View attachment 123429




What is that?? Wizard wood???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Spinartist said:


> What is that?? Wizard wood???


I saw an owl in there.. Lee, what do the Christmas palm seeds look like before being turned?


----------



## Blueglass

Brink said:


> This is some of theirs


I knew it was from your FB posts. Really enjoyed my time with them. I love Zoe's work their shop is full of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I was trying to finish up the coffee mug I've owed @barry richardson for too long. Was doing a little hand sanding to evenout a small run in the finish and sanded right through in one small spot. Ugh! I wanted to get it mailed this week. Looks like it's going to be a little longer so I can refinish it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

Mr. Peet said:


> I saw an owl in there.. Lee, what do the Christmas palm seeds look like before being turned?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I assume red= fresh and the others dried... The turned eggs look like some Japanese nut things I got that turn your mouth black if you chew them,,, I'll think of it later...


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Roughed out another 10 camphor woodturned boxes & put in kiln to dry.
> Cut more on a Norfolk Island Pine platter. Letting it dry from water I sprayed on it to help cut cleaner before sanding.
> 
> View attachment 123294
> 
> View attachment 123295


That looks like a sand dollar....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

that's a terrible pic lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> That looks like a sand dollar....




Its a sand $150.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger

next step carving this on a 1 1/2 x 2 in block of wood

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Over the weekend I finished putting 2 coats of water based poly on the new shop door, I coat on the jamb. Door jamb needs one more coat and then I can hang the door again and reinstall the knob.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Took a drive this afternoon, Scored 14 USA made Pony Pipe Clamps for cheap!!! And the guy threw in the rack he'd made out of angle iron to hang them on the wall (It'll actually hold two dozen so I can hang the others I already have!). Like they say, you can never have too many clamps!!! (I really need to get a new phone... This camera is driving me nuts....)

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice score Colin, I've been looking for the mother load clamp score too.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice score Colin, I've been looking for the mother load clamp score too.



Less than 10.00 each for the older good ones was decent IMO.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Mr. Peet said:


> I assume red= fresh and the others dried... The turned eggs look like some Japanese nut things I got that turn your mouth black if you chew them,,, I'll think of it later...



Betel Nut! The villagers chew these all of the time.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sunday I rewired my 1942 Burke horizontal and vertical mill. The switch got smashed during the move and I couldn't get it to feel right so it was time to replace that too. It originally had a forward and reverse switch, but reverse was only needed if you where using the power feed. I do not have the power feed hooked up and probably never will on this little mill so the original switch is of no importance. Those switches cost about $100 and I don't really need it. If i was going to restore this machine for the collector value then that might be different. So here's what I did.

This is the original rotary switch and the only ground wire I found.



I started at the motor and worked my way backwards. 12 gage heavy extension cord wire. More than adequate, the machine doesn't draw many amps. That's a nice little Shop made stainless steel junction box the previous owner made. It is now grounded.



I'm keeping this outlet and metal box, just upgrading the wire and making sure it is grounded. This is nice for a machine light.



The new switch is deep, had to get a box deep enough.



I had to clearance the box a little for the switch, dremmel to the rescue!



Box mounted to the original mounting holes. Up nice and high.



Since this is stranded wire I tin the ends with solder before making the connections.



Switch mounted. I like the big panic off paddle. 



And there she is, all wired up with 12 gage. Has about an 8' cord now, which is longer than it was. Everything is grounded now. And she works. Now I just have to run power for the 2 mills.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

If you're not drawing a lot of amperage, you could have wired a 3 way toggle in, in place of that drum switch. Although if you don't need it, you don't need it. And, that paddle switch is way safer than a drum switch anyhow!! Flip them to hard, and change sides without changing directions, and the machine keeps going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Turned 57 eggs from Christmas palm seeds fer my birdhouse ornaments. Made a ornament hanging base.
> 
> View attachment 123427
> 
> View attachment 123428



How do you chuck those itty bitty things up?


----------



## Lou Currier

Crushed up some turquoise from @barry richardson. Used the Wyoming Woodworker method...threaded galvanized pipe with end cap and metal rod (5/8" carriage bolt), insert turquoise and mash with hammer  works sweet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> How do you chuck those itty bitty things up?



I'm glad I'm not the only one that was wondering about that!

Next on the list would be... What do you turn them with? 

Followed by... How many hundred of them get spit across the shop trying to buff them out?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh, and I hung one of the lights I got at the auction.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony

I'm trying something new in the shop. Started turning a bowl from a nice chunk of Walnut I got from @Bigdrowdy1 yesterday. When I started turning it, a sizeable cracking appeared that was a little loose. I'm trying to seal it up with copper shavings and CA. We'll see how I do! Tony

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> How do you chuck those itty bitty things up?




First, harvest (pick um up off the ground) the Christmas palm seeds (adonidia palm). After the gooey red stuff dries peel the husk & flatten one end on belt sander.



Make a glue block in chuck & c/a glue using medium consistency glue.



I cut eggs using a 3/8" spindle gouge, cutting only toward the headstock of lathe. Catch the egg on two fingers before it spins away into wood shavings on floor to disappear forever!

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that was wondering about that!
> 
> Next on the list would be... What do you turn them with?
> 
> Followed by... How many hundred of them get spit across the shop trying to buff them out?




Only lose one in about 30. Never buff them or sand them. When I put them in ornament I put a drop of c/a glue on them which makes um shiny & adheres them to the nest.

I make little vases, goblets & blood shot eyeballs from them too!!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Are those similar to the orange fruit on the queen Palm?


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Are those similar to the orange fruit on the queen Palm?




No. Christmas palm seeds are the only ones that I've found growing here that aren't totally white inside. They have burgundy veins inside.
Betel palm seeds are even cooler inside, but the only ones I know of are in Miami at the Fairchilds Tropical Gardens.


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> No. Christmas palm seeds are the only ones that I've found growing here that aren't totally white inside. They have burgundy veins inside.
> Betel palm seeds are even cooler inside, but the only ones I know of are in Miami at the Fairchilds Tropical Gardens.



What's stopping you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> What's stopping you




I get some whenever I get there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I have my son scouring Tallahassee right now for extra large pine cones...he come home for spring break next week...the cores in the local ones aren't fat enough for pens...the things we do to get turning supplies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> I have my son scouring Tallahassee right now for extra large pine cones...he come home for spring break next week...the cores in the local ones aren't fat enough for pens...the things we do to get turning supplies



How big do you need Lou? We have good sized ones down here.


----------



## Lou Currier

The core has to be at least 10mm thick and 4" long to create a usable blank.


----------



## Tony

I'll keep an eye out Lou.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> The core has to be at least 10mm thick and 4" long to create a usable blank.



I'd really like to see this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Clay3063 said:


> I'd really like to see this.



A member at our wood turning club demoed it back in Janary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

NeilYeag said:


> Betel Nut! The villagers chew these all of the time.


Yes, that is it, Beetle nut...Thank you Neil.


----------



## Schroedc

Got the clamps off my bench top glue up abd then went on eBay while waiting for a phone call, found a really clean and nice Stanley 55 with everything and then some with a buy it now that was cheap for what was there and condition. But I forgot of scheduled a bid on another 55 that I thought might go cheap. So now I'll have two of them showing up..... Anyone looking for a 55?

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I haven't done much, hernia has been really hurting lately, actually had me down on Saturday. Today I felt a little better and not in as much pain so I had a friend help me get the heavy a$$ shop door off of the horses after the finish was applied. Ordinarily I would do this by myself, but not the way I have been feeling. Anyway got the door back on its hinges and the knob put back on, that project is a done deal. Now the shop has a door.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## Clay3063

woodtickgreg said:


> I haven't done much, hernia has been really hurting lately, actually had me down on Saturday. Today I felt a little better and not in as much pain so I had a friend help me get the heavy a$$ shop door off of the horses after the finish was applied. Ordinarily I would do this by myself, but not the way I have been feeling. Anyway got the door back on its hinges and the knob put back on, that project is a done deal. Now the shop has a door.


Greg, take it easy buddy. I hope you get to feeling better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I haven't done much, hernia has been really hurting lately, actually had me down on Saturday. Today I felt a little better and not in as much pain so I had a friend help me get the heavy a$$ shop door off of the horses after the finish was applied. Ordinarily I would do this by myself, but not the way I have been feeling. Anyway got the door back on its hinges and the knob put back on, that project is a done deal. Now the shop has a door.


Can only assume it has been very cold in there otherwise? You and Paul should hang out....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Can only assume it has been very cold in there otherwise? You and Paul should hang out....


Nah, the shop is in the basement, lol. It's more for dust than anything else.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

That surgery should fix you right up. Take it easy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Blueglass said:


> That surgery should fix you right up. Take it easy.


God I hope your right, it has really become a problem lately. I just hope I can get through my week at work.


----------



## Nature Man

I tackled replacing the blades on my jointer today. After watching a YouTube video found it to be a relatively easy job. First time I've replaced the blades. Took time to clean and wax the top while I was at it. Anxious to give it a spin now! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Well first I built 3 more HDPE molds to step up casting a few hybrid knife scales goin cross the big pond to Neil. Been stupid at work lately, and messin with my schedule. Having completed that, got 4 sets of scales poured and in the pot under many pounds of pressure, but I forgot to take pictures of any of that, and it's hard to take pictures once they're in the pot.

Then I tossed a load of blanks in the oven to cook. Grabbed the last load of blanks cooked, and spent awhile on the sander cleaning them up. Half of those were dyed the first time around, so those went back in the pot for the second dip and vacuum job. Cleaned up the shop a little, had supper, and it was time for the blanks to come out of the oven, and I went ahead sanded them straight out the oven.

Then I turned to fun and games and turned some goodies.

Spalted Oak Keychain



 

Double Dyed Box Elder Keychain - Orange just didn't play out nice in this piece.





Jamaican Dogwood gracing a Stylus Pen in Gun Metal

















Then I got into the ugly one. Ever turned something you just absolutely hated the looks of, but figured someone else might love it, and when you got done with it, it was really hard to hate it, even if it had been a pain in the ass to turn?

Dyed and stabilized a Spalted Red Oak blank... Double dyed, blue and orange. The orange looked good on the outside, did not penetrate at all or simply doesn't show. Only thing I can figure is the first round sealed everything when I cooked it. The blue dye looked like bat guana, was a really pale blue, although I had a LOT of dye in the little bitty batch I dipped it in. I'm really not sure what caused what I got on that one.

Regardless I decided to turn it, got it down to size, started sanding and I had this incessant thump on one side of the blank, looked and didn't see anything, couldn't really feel anything out of place. Started over, and it's still there. Upon further inspection, VERY CLOSE UP, it apparently had a fine check through the middle of the blank at precisely the depth it turned to size. And, there was a little bitty flat spot about a 1/16" wide. So I sorta topped that with some CA, to get it back up where it needed to be, and further attempted to make it round. Then there were little bitty holes everywhere to fill. Was not liking the looks of the dye job, needed to darken things a little so after sanding good, I rubbed it down good with BLO to darken the piece, then sanded it out again to try and pull some highlights into it. It worked sorta. 

Still looks a tad bit funky to me, but in a very mysterious sort of way. Blank has a lot going on in it, the dye looks totally out of place in one spot, but turn it just a hair and it takes on a whole different appearance. Definitely not going to the top of the favorites list, but not on the bottom either.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063

That pen may not be your favorite but I think it is just beautiful! I like it a lot! Good job Rocky!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

You get an A+ for effort ! Busy man, I like the first key chain in salted oak. What a cool way to use up the little bits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

It's interesting Clay... kinda grows on you. The big patches of blue dyed stuff on the bottom end are kinda, well, I don't know really, kinda look like old faded paint. It definitely gives it a unique look on that end, and some will no doubt find it absolutely beautiful.

The top end of the pen, the blue has all sorts of things going on, there are streaks that are dark blue in places, streaks that are pure white, they're side by side. Wide streaks, narrow streaks, little patches of streaks, big patches of streaks, knot on the top end has a little chatoyance running through it and the blue runs from light blue to dark blue in that when you turn it in the light. I have no clue what went on with this dye job! If the whole of the pen had turned out like the top of the pen, I'd have been much happier with it, because it is really cool in places. But by the same respect there is some admirable quality to the bottom half as well if you're into antiquities.

Grabbed the wrong pictures this morning in my half asleep state, better pictures... There is a lot of interesting stuff going on in this pen, it no doubt has desirable traits, I will certainly give it its due, but being the irritating POS it has been, I am relatively certain that they'll never again be duplicated!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> You get an A+ for effort ! Busy man, I like the first key chain in salted oak. What a cool way to use up the little bits.



Hate to waste the wood, and I figure it's something cheap to put at the front of a booth that someone without much money might buy. Lot of folks might look at a $100 bowl or a $30 pen and say no, but they might find a $10 - $12 keychain to their liking. Time you figure boring the blank, gluing tube in, turning, finishing, assembling, I've maybe got 20 - 30 minutes in making one tops, and all those little chunks of wood that pile up go away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Hate to waste the wood, and I figure it's something cheap to put at the front of a booth that someone without much money might buy. Lot of folks might look at a $100 bowl or a $30 pen and say no, but they might find a $10 - $12 keychain to their liking. Time you figure boring the blank, gluing tube in, turning, finishing, assembling, I've maybe got 20 - 30 minutes in making one tops, and all those little chunks of wood that pile up go away.



I do a lot of keychains and whistles in acrylic for that reason, keep a pail of cutoffs and every couple months make a big batch of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

8* this morning, and a storm is on the way. Had a backhoe with a peculiar transmission problem. 
Through all the muck and mung, I get underneath and slowly drain the oil out. 
After I removed the suction screen, this is what I found.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass

Helped mill my 5 mahogany log shorts today. A taster.













edit: @Spinartist turned into this mahogany.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> 8* this morning, and a storm is on the way. Had a backhoe with a peculiar transmission problem.
> Through all the muck and mung, I get underneath and slowly drain the oil out.
> After I removed the suction screen, this is what I found.
> 
> View attachment 124194



One of those new fangled water cooled transmissions?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I made a mess.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> 8* this morning, and a storm is on the way. Had a backhoe with a peculiar transmission problem.
> Through all the muck and mung, I get underneath and slowly drain the oil out.
> After I removed the suction screen, this is what I found.
> 
> View attachment 124194


Ya think that tractor went swimming at some point? Or condensation?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> I do a lot of keychains and whistles in acrylic for that reason, keep a pail of cutoffs and every couple months make a big batch of them.




Hey! You're experienced at this, I gotta ask... Do you sell a lot of keychains, because they're one of the cheaper items in the booth? Or, am I barking up a wrong tree turning all of these?

Assortment I have going I'm looking $12 to $25 on them (_$12 on the cheapy scraps like the spalted oak posted above, $25 like the Toothpick Holders in primo woods I'm fixing to go finish in the shop._) I'm in redneckville, not worried about the Bullet hidden Compartment, I sell 5 of those to 1 of all the others combined, I'm sure.

Is there anything in particular seems to be a better seller otherwise?

Now that I think about it, I could probably open a keychain booth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Hey! You're experienced at this, I gotta ask... Do you sell a lot of keychains, because they're one of the cheaper items in the booth? Or, am I barking up a wrong tree turning all of these?
> 
> Assortment I have going I'm looking $12 to $25 on them (_$12 on the cheapy scraps like the spalted oak posted above, $25 like the Toothpick Holders in primo woods I'm fixing to go finish in the shop._) I'm in redneckville, not worried about the Bullet hidden Compartment, I sell 5 of those to 1 of all the others combined, I'm sure.
> 
> Is there anything in particular seems to be a better seller otherwise?
> 
> Now that I think about it, I could probably open a keychain booth!



Keychains, 12.00 each
Whistles 15-18 each depending on the show location
Toothpick Holders 18.00

I sell probably 50-60 whistles and 100 keychains a year, toothpick holders are up and down in sales,, some years a ton, some not so much. I don't use any primo stuff, just decently figured woods from the cutoff pail, and acrylics. Sometimes a really nice piece of stabilized dyed stuff but usually because it was too short for anything else.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Ya think that tractor went swimming at some point? Or condensation?



Not condensation.
Someone put it in there. Either maliciously or carelessness

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> I don't use any primo stuff, just decently figured woods from the cutoff pail, and acrylics. Sometimes a really nice piece of stabilized dyed stuff but usually because it was too short for anything else.





I don't typically do anything too fancy, but today I did, just because... Typically do quite a few in Spalted Red Oak, since I have a virtually unlimited supply of it. Wanted to do a few in something different, and these weren't anything real expensive. With exception of the Spalted Red Oak, I raided a mixed box of pen blanks from the  , so although they weren't expensive, they appear to be!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

*Why we don't throw anything away... 
*
Back there before Christmas I picked up a couple Olive Wood cutting boards at TJ Maxx, as some of you may recall. Well the larger of the 2 afforded me a cut down the center of the handle for a pen blank, leaving the curved edge of the handle off each side a 1/4" - 3/8" or so at it's thinnest point. They laid on the bench for awhile, until I got into casting mode here recently, and decided to cast several scraps I had laying around and turn them into pen blanks. Tossed the edges of the cutting board handles in the mold with contours opposed to each other to see what we might get.

For some reason this batch of resin got funky and turned opaque all the around looking like the one below. On top I could see, air forced out of things rising, resin setting before the bubbles dissipated; all the way around the edges, is tough to explain...






Decided to turn it anyhow, just because...













And, that gentlemen is why we never throw anything away!!

Save this post to favorites so when your wife asks, you know where to find it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> *Why we don't throw anything away...
> *
> Back there before Christmas I picked up a couple Olive Wood cutting boards at TJ Maxx, as some of you may recall. Well the larger of the 2 afforded me a cut down the center of the handle for a pen blank, leaving the curved edge of the handle off each side a 1/4" - 3/8" or so at it's thinnest point. They laid on the bench for awhile, until I got into casting mode here recently, and decided to cast several scraps I had laying around and turn them into pen blanks. Tossed the edges of the cutting board handles in the mold with contours opposed to each other to see what we might get.
> 
> For some reason this batch of resin got funky and turned opaque all the around looking like the one below. On top I could see, air forced out of things rising, resin setting before the bubbles dissipated; all the way around the edges, is tough to explain...
> 
> View attachment 124411
> 
> 
> Decided to turn it anyhow, just because...
> 
> View attachment 124412
> 
> View attachment 124414
> 
> View attachment 124413
> 
> And, that gentlemen is why we never throw anything away!!
> 
> Save this post to favorites so when your wife asks, you know where to find it!



Well done my friend! A shining example of why we should be called "efficient " instead of Hoarders! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Worked on the sheath for my knife. About half way done. Got a little distracted and slipped with the stiching marker...oh well. It's just for me anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

Got more done on my new workbench, next to mount the vises and drill dog holes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Blueglass

@rocky1 I LOVE seeing the Jamaican Dogwood! Thanks for using it makes me happy to see it become beautiful things.


----------



## rocky1

@Blueglass - I love using it Les! Although that one through me for a loop; normally it's black and white, and that piece was very prominently black and white on the outside. Bored it for the tube and the dust was dark in color, and I thought, "Cool! This one is gonna have lots of color." Turned it and it was brown on the inside. Haven't seen that in one of those blanks yet; it was a new one on me! But it's still pretty man!!


----------



## Sprung

Cleaned up and sprayed some shellac on some blanks that I'll be selling.



 

Started to turn a chunk of Walnut Burl that @manbuckwal sent me some time ago. Finally felt I had the skill to start in on this piece. Outside is pretty much shaped and I filled in the cracks with some epoxy mixed with silver Pearl-Ex. Plan for the bowl to be natural edge.



 



 

Even though my wife had no problem with me using the kitchen oven to do a final dry down on wood prior to stabilizing, it was getting old. And she didn't like planning to make something in the oven for dinner, only to have to change dinner plans because the oven was full of wood.

So I was wanting something that wouldn't take up a ton of space, runs on 120v, and can sustain temps of at least 220+ but also could do lower temps for some drying of wood that wasn't fully air dried. With my wife's agreement, this followed me home earlier today. Will have to figure out a permanent home for it though. Electric smoker with digital controls - real easy to control temps. Am hoping my wife gets me another one of these for Father's Day - would be nice to have one to smoke meat in. I'll do a bit of a review of using this as a kiln/drying oven after I've used it some. I'll be loading some wood into it in the morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

You might be a wood worker if......
You put wood in your smoker but no meat!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Spent most of the afternoon playin mad scientist... Blanks in the Oven, blanks in the Pressure Pot, blanks in the Vacuum Pot, blanks out of the Oven, cleaned them up, turned a piece to see if I got my Camo pen blank, I was shooting for. Remember that ink pen on the last page, that I said I'd never be able to duplicate @Clay3063 ... I have several more blanks doing the same thing! Apparently I can repeat it, and it seems to have something to do with the Spalting in this wood, because I have dyed other woods in the same dye, in the same manner, the same amount of time in the pot, same amount of time soaking, even in the pot with this stuff, and they aren't showing these tendencies!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Shop time has been a little scarce lately. Worked on buttoning up some existing projects.

Put another coat of finish on 3 chefs knives. 
Left to right - DIW burl with ebony liners, Amboyna burl, DIW


 

 

 


Started a sheath for the modified toothpick from an earlier post. I sent the knife out early to make the last 20 days of deer season. The sheath wasn't made. He sent it back now so I could make the sheath.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beauties Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Spent most of the afternoon playin mad scientist... Blanks in the Oven, blanks in the Pressure Pot, blanks in the Vacuum Pot, blanks out of the Oven, cleaned them up, turned a piece to see if I got my Camo pen blank, I was shooting for. Remember that ink pen on the last page, that I said I'd never be able to duplicate @Clay3063 ... I have several more blanks doing the same thing! Apparently I can repeat it, and it seems to have something to do with the Spalting in this wood, because I have dyed other woods in the same dye, in the same manner, the same amount of time in the pot, same amount of time soaking, even in the pot with this stuff, and they aren't showing these tendencies!
> 
> View attachment 125140
> 
> View attachment 125141



That is just really cool. Pretty stuff there Rocky!


----------



## Schroedc

Using my new saws to make a new saw.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

ok, I'll bite, a new saw what?


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> ok, I'll bite, a new saw what?



I took it to mean he made the handles on the saws in the bottom right of the photo. Tony


----------



## Sprung

Judging by the longer pieces of walnut, the long saw blade towards the top of the pic, and the template at the top of the picture, I'm guessing Colin is building a frame saw to be used in resawing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Oh ya, I totally missed the template. Good eye Matt!


----------



## Schroedc

Yep, a frame saw. The plate for it I did the set and filing myself at Bad Axe during the saw sharpening class I took back in January. I'll also be making a kerfing plane with the short plate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass

I wish I had taken before and after pics. Confession time: I have been complaining about my no good piece of snot jointer for a long time now. I bought it at the flea market. Ran a lot of very hard wood through it and never even bothered to look at the blade. So I pulled it out today and it looked more like a hand saw blade than a cutter and was blunt like someone purposely worked the edge with a hammer sort of blunt. So I spent about and hour hand sharpening it. Looks like I got a nice even edge. I am very curious to see what some mahogany will look like after I run it through her now. I am prepping for the guitar build. Getting tools set up and making jigs. Can't wait to try it out but can't do it today.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm watching paint dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## kweinert

I'm gluing up segments for bowl to be auctioned off at a fund raising event.

Full confession: I'm hoping that seeing the bowl let people know about me and leads to more sales. In spite of that motive the funds are raised for a good cause so even if I don't further benefit from it someone will :)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

No literally, I'm watching paint dry, lol. The doc said I could paint! 

I had a friend turn them over for me so I could paint the bottoms. Brushed on rustoleum primer. Took forever to dry, not like spraying the stuff. But I'm doing this indoors and I don't want to blow my house up, lol.



Put a little heater by them to try and speed up the drying process, it worked.



The bottoms will get 1 coat of primer and one top coat of rustoleum grey.



Tomorrow if I can get someone to flip them I'll start on the top side. 


 
When they get flipped I'll wire wheel them before I prime them to clean off the welding boogers and flash rust. Then 1 coat of primer and 2 top coats. Should take 3 days of watching paint dry.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rocky1

You know... A wise man might contemplate a big chunk of rubber conveyor belting to set those upon, to eliminate noise when grinding.

Potential sources might include local mine employees. Local gravel pit employees. Most anything that would require a heavy conveyor belt. Lot of the guys up there in ND drag pieces home from the garbage pit at the coal mine to put on their work benches, or in front of their work benches to stand on. Most of it is about 1/2" thick, numerous plies, very heavy stuff, but it would stop those brake drums from rattling and dancing around on the floor if you were really leaning into something on the grinder. 

Just a thought!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@rocky1 You are so right, funny how great minds think alike. I was thinking since they are semi brake drums that they should sit on semi mud flaps. Some of them are pretty thick and would do the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, that would work too, and the local truck stop or truck dealer would probably have those on hand new and shiny too!!

The used conveyor belt is typically polished a little coming out of the coal mine, as long as it isn't slap worn out, and a continuous piece leaves no gaps for metal filings to hide in is the only advantage there. By the same respect, mud flaps would allow you to drag one out at a time and clean easier than a continuous piece of belting. (_Power plant and mine employees up there in ND where I was, are allowed to haul anything off out of the garbage pit, costs them $5 a truck load I think it is, so conveyor belting is really cheap when they get it!!_)

Either one would get the job done and be beneficial though!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> I'm gluing up segments for bowl to be auctioned off at a fund raising event.
> 
> Full confession: I'm hoping that seeing the bowl let people know about me and leads to more sales. In spite of that motive the funds are raised for a good cause so even if I don't further benefit from it someone will :)



Are you taking pix of that glue up? You know I wanna see that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm watching paint dry.



If Kevin saw that, he'd have to bust your b's on that. He did that to me everytime I painted something. But then again, I painted everything I could when I had my hernia. It was the only thing I could do....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> If Kevin saw that, he'd have to bust your b's on that. He did that to me everytime I painted something. But then again, I painted everything I could when I had my hernia. It was the only thing I could do....


Funny, now that you mention it I remember that. Maybe this is a new tradition when you have hernia surgery, you have to paint for therapy, lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, that would work too, and the local truck stop or truck dealer would probably have those on hand new and shiny too!!
> 
> The used conveyor belt is typically polished a little coming out of the coal mine, as long as it isn't slap worn out, and a continuous piece leaves no gaps for metal filings to hide in is the only advantage there. By the same respect, mud flaps would allow you to drag one out at a time and clean easier than a continuous piece of belting. (_Power plant and mine employees up there in ND where I was, are allowed to haul anything off out of the garbage pit, costs them $5 a truck load I think it is, so conveyor belting is really cheap when they get it!!_)
> 
> Either one would get the job done and be beneficial though!!


Conveyor belting is not something I ever see around here, But semi mud flaps I can get, usually free from the freightliner dealer by my work. And like you said I like the idea of being able to move them one at a time when cleaning needs to happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Conveyor belting is not something I ever see around here, But semi mud flaps I can get, usually free from the freightliner dealer by my work. And like you said I like the idea of being able to move them one at a time when cleaning needs to happen.



Another thought if you have farm supply place near you is chunks of cattle mat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Another thought if you have farm supply place near you is chunks of cattle mat.


Interesting, I have a tractor supply near me I can check it out there, thanks. But it's going to be pretty hard to pass up free! You know how I am about re purposing things, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Because these things won't cast themselves....

@duncsuss - Sorry it's taken a while, they'll mail out on Monday probably. did you want me to take the carbide end mill and square them up while I'm at it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

More hernia surgery therapy, also known as painting, lol. Bases all primed, did the base for my Baldor tool grinder while I was at it.
Started today with wire wheeling everything. Chipped all the weld spatter boogers off too.



See my little stool, since I can't lift these and put them at a good height to paint them, I sat on that little stool because my knees would not like all that kneeling.



Next is 2 coats of paint. At least 2 more days to finish these up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## duncsuss

Schroedc said:


> Sorry it's taken a while, they'll mail out on Monday probably. did you want me to take the carbide end mill and square them up while I'm at it?


No worries -- "yes please" on the end squaring


----------



## gman2431

Finally am getting around to something I've been meaning/talking about for awhile now....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's awesome! Cody well done, you will definitely know that ones yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got the first coat of grey on today, hopefully i can get the second coat on tomorrow and be done with painting these.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sprung

Did a little bit more cleaning and organizing in the garage.

Also started checking out my new (to me) tool to start familiarizing myself with it before firing it up and using it. Stihl 011 AV. Should suit me well for what I need to do at the current time - and it's hard to beat the price. Dad didn't need two chainsaws so, when he found out I was trying to save up for one, he said he'd give me one of his. He gave it a thorough cleaning and going through before passing it on to me. Will be extremely nice to have a chainsaw now - I have a pile of small logs to process that I couldn't think about processing until I had a chainsaw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a great saw, it will serve you well. Run good fuel in it and good oil, drain the fuel out of it when your not using it before you put it away.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> That's a great saw, it will serve you well. Run good fuel in it and good oil, drain the fuel out of it when your not using it before you put it away.



Thanks, Greg. I'm hoping to get fuel and oil for it in the next week or two and start putting it to work. When I fuel up, what should I run for fuel - should I avoid gas that has ethanol in it? Or, especially since I'm not going to use the saw heavily, should I look at the premixed fuel/oil that Stihl or others sell?

Also, any good tutorials on sharpening that you might recommend? I'm looking to get a sharpening guide and files to keep it sharp. Dad may have sharpened it when he was working on it, but it will obviously won't stay sharp forever.


----------



## Blueglass

gman2431 said:


> Finally am getting around to something I've been meaning/talking about for awhile now....View attachment 125548


First of all, wow just wow! That is pretty!

Now what I did. I cut some of my mahogany down further into guitar neck blanks! Yay! Also cut some of the Bees wing Euc into knife or gun scales. Pretty stuff but cracked so much that is about all I could get.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> Thanks, Greg. I'm hoping to get fuel and oil for it in the next week or two and start putting it to work. When I fuel up, what should I run for fuel - should I avoid gas that has ethanol in it? Or, especially since I'm not going to use the saw heavily, should I look at the premixed fuel/oil that Stihl or others sell?
> 
> Also, any good tutorials on sharpening that you might recommend? I'm looking to get a sharpening guide and files to keep it sharp. Dad may have sharpened it when he was working on it, but it will obviously won't stay sharp forever.


If you can get fuel without ethanol run the mid grade and stihl oil. but still drain the fuel when you are done with it. I won't run anything but the fuel from the manufacturers in mine, I run vp fuel and echo red armor oil. It has a 2 year shelf life and no ethanol, 94 octane too. But it's expensive, so is my 95cc husky.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> If you can get fuel without ethanol run the mid grade and stihl oil. but still drain the fuel when you are done with it. I won't run anything but the fuel from the manufacturers in mine, I run vp fuel and echo red armor oil. It has a 2 year shelf life and no ethanol, 94 octane too. But it's expensive, so is my 95cc husky.



Thanks for the info, Greg! I'll definitely follow that advice. While it may not be as expensive as your 95cc husky, every tool is worth being well taken care of.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Did a little bit more cleaning and organizing in the garage.
> 
> Also started checking out my new (to me) tool to start familiarizing myself with it before firing it up and using it. Stihl 011 AV. Should suit me well for what I need to do at the current time - and it's hard to beat the price. Dad didn't need two chainsaws so, when he found out I was trying to save up for one, he said he'd give me one of his. He gave it a thorough cleaning and going through before passing it on to me. Will be extremely nice to have a chainsaw now - I have a pile of small logs to process that I couldn't think about processing until I had a chainsaw.
> 
> View attachment 125556



Is that the $25 ebay filter in the background?


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Is that the $25 ebay filter in the background?



Yes, it is. Still haven't done anything with it yet. Waiting until I can afford to buy a cyclone so I can rebuild my DC setup all at once.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Aha...right on...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday I got the last coat of paint on the grinder stands, This will get 2 grinders off of the benches and 2 off of the floor. I do think I am going to make one or 2 of them with quick interchangeable tops in case I get more grinders. Like some kind of system where I could keep the grinders not being used in a rack on the wall and swap out as needed. But I have to wait till I go back to work to find the materials to do so. I'm thing 8" channel cut to 12" wide to mount the grinders on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Drilled some holes.




First one mounted



It might end up being a little cramped for space, so I think I will have to find another place for the Baldor tool grinder. Not a big deal, I think these stands are going to work out nicely.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Look great Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@woodtickgreg it looks like you're not following doctors orders

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lou Currier said:


> @woodtickgreg it looks like you're not following doctors orders


Shush! No straining was involved.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

I spent the afternoon in the shop visiting with that Spinartist character and his buddy Bob who lives here locally! Had a blast, can't wait to hear his report and see the pictures! He left me a milk crate full of goodies to play with, one of his miniature birdhouses to spin my wife up and make me thread the lids on mine, (_and get the microscope out to turn eggs_), and I sent them home with a few choice blanks to play with, and a case of honey! 

Had a blast Lee, come back and see me again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Saturday night, I turned a couple of cast blanks into a PSI Stylus Pen... Just because I was tired of looking at them and had to know! Not sure what the alumilite doesn't like about this color combo, but like the keychain blank I posted a week or so ago the blanks came out an ugly opaque orange.



 

However, lurking inside is the burnt orange w/red pearl that they're supposed to be, with a nifty opaque line outlining everything, just like the keychain. Wish I had cut the bottom of the above pictured blank back to wood and not had the funky orange line around the bottom after it was all done. Stylus pen tube is a little shorter than normal, and I did shorten these up, but still had to set the twist mechanism deep enough I could have lost the funky orange line at the bottom. Hindsight is 20/20 as they say!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## kweinert

Finished getting all the rings glued up for the segmented bowl and the first rough sanding to get them smooth enough to run through the drum sander. Not going to make the April 4th deadline to get my name in the sales guide but still will have it ready for the auction. Finishing off a basement just takes a lot more time that I thought it would.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> I spent the afternoon in the shop visiting with that Spinartist character and his buddy Bob who lives here locally! Had a blast, can't wait to hear his report and see the pictures! He left me a milk crate full of goodies to play with, one of his miniature birdhouses to spin my wife up and make me thread the lids on mine, (_and get the microscope out to turn eggs_), and I sent them home with a few choice blanks to play with, and a case of honey!
> 
> Had a blast Lee, come back and see me again!


 

Thanks Rocky!! 
We really enjoyed meeting you & seeing your "studio". I found the bag of Christmas palm seeds I make eggs for my mini bird houses. I'll leave them with Bob so you can try making eggs out or whatever. 

Gonna make a 40" honey dipper for ur dad's honey business too.
Post Picts of those bottlebrush burls after you cast them.
And that Gallberry honey you gave me is now my favorite!!!!
Lee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> And that Gallberry honey you gave me is now my favorite!!!!
> Lee



It's my new favorite too! It has such a better flavor that the store crap, and even the locals honey up here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I love honey, eat it almost everyday, but I tend to go for the raw unfiltered kind for all the natural enzymes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

That's all we sell Greg! Heated just enough to make it flow (_about 115 - 120 degrees_), then filtered through a sheer nylon curtain to remove the bee knees, wings, little bits of wax and chunks of wood, whatever, but NOT all the goodies that are good for you. It is raw honey, we just remove the goodies on top for the city folk that don't understand you can dip that out with a spoon and it doesn't hurt you. 

Stuff you buy in the store is heated to about 145 degrees then pushed under pressure through several layers of high micron filter, to remove everything. All pollen is removed, a large part of the flavor with it, and heating to that temperature kills all the good enzymes along with more of the flavor.

Gallberry is hard to beat, has just enough flavor to tickle the taste buds. Clover is at times too sweet, really doesn't have a flavor, Orange honey can't be beat on a hot biscuit with a little butter, but in my opinion it's a little overwhelming on pancakes or waffles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> Thanks Rocky!!
> We really enjoyed meeting you & seeing your "studio". I found the bag of Christmas palm seeds I make eggs for my mini bird houses. I'll leave them with Bob so you can try making eggs out or whatever.
> 
> *Gonna make a 40" honey dipper for ur dad's honey business too.*
> Post Picts of those bottlebrush burls after you cast them.
> And that Gallberry honey you gave me is now my favorite!!!!
> Lee



Now that he would get a kick out of!!  Only problem is I'll have to figure out how to hang it above his desk! Couple screw eyes little chain, we'll make it work!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> That's all we sell Greg! Heated just enough to make it flow (_about 115 - 120 degrees_), then filtered through a sheer nylon curtain to remove the bee knees, wings, little bits of wax and chunks of wood, whatever, but NOT all the goodies that are good for you. It is raw honey, we just remove the goodies on top for the city folk that don't understand you can dip that out with a spoon and it doesn't hurt you.
> 
> Stuff you buy in the store is heated to about 145 degrees then pushed under pressure through several layers of high micron filter, to remove everything. All pollen is removed, a large part of the flavor with it, and heating to that temperature kills all the good enzymes along with more of the flavor.
> 
> Gallberry is hard to beat, has just enough flavor to tickle the taste buds. Clover is at times too sweet, really doesn't have a flavor, Orange honey can't be beat on a hot biscuit with a little butter, but in my opinion it's a little overwhelming on pancakes or waffles.


I sent you a pm Rocky.


----------



## Schroedc

Today I made some things.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Those are sweet!! What is the one second from left?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

rocky1 said:


> Those are sweet!! What is the one second from left?


You know what it is. That is a super nice piece

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Those are sweet!! What is the one second from left?



The one in between the buckeye burl and the dyed black ash burl? That's spalted box elder burl. The others are dyed spalted maple and some redwood burl


----------



## Blueglass

Darn I was wrong I thought it was Jamaican Dogwood.


----------



## Schroedc

I made more things. Tomorrow I'll finish the things I'm working on.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I made more things. Tomorrow I'll finish the things I'm working on.
> 
> View attachment 125801 View attachment 125802



Colin, are those strikers? How do you turn em with the rod attached?


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> Colin, are those strikers? How do you turn em with the rod attached?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I'm going guess with a collet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Didn't do anything in the shop today - was away from home all day - but this did kinda jump into the back of the van and follow me home.



 

Almost didn't get it today. Rockler's website said it was in stock in store when I checked on Tuesday or Wednesday. Got up there today and the manager said they've been out of stock for over two months - that they got one single lathe in the previous week to take care of a 2 month old backorder for one waiting on Jet to make more, which they've recently started doing. Then he tried to sell me on the Nova Comet II, which was a lathe I had no interest in and ruled out quite some time ago. After going back and forth a bit, as I was getting ready to walk out the door to call Woodcraft to see if they might have any in stock in store (and if they'd honor Rockler's sale price), he said they hadn't finished unloading the truck yet that had come in that morning and that he'd check it on the chance that there was at least one on the truck.

Sure enough - not even 5 minutes later he's wheeling one out from the back room on a cart. Sold!

Tomorrow I plan to start work on building a stand for it. About the only thing I have in abundance in 8/4 material is walnut, so it looks like I'll be using primarily walnut in the stand build!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Colin, are those strikers? How do you turn em with the rod attached?



Yes, those are strikers, collet chuck to turn them. I'll get you a picture later today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Schroedc said:


> Yes, those are strikers, collet chuck to turn them. I'll get you a picture later today





Wildthings said:


> I'm going guess with a collet



Yeah I win! What do I get?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

Got all the rings for the bowl sanded flat. In the process figured out that I need to at least finish up the remote system for the dust collector as that will put it on a circuit from the new subpanel. Can't run both the drum sander and the dust collector on the same 15 amp circuit :) After making several trips out to the house breaker box I ended up turning the ambient air cleaner on high and wearing a dust mask to finish the sanding. I just have to pick up a PVC outlet box to finish the hookup. A lot more than that to finish the electrical but it looks like that's going to happen piecemeal at this point in time.

Next up: figuring out how to resaw the rings. I'm thinking a square of plywood with some of that shelf liner material to steady the ring through the bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> Got all the rings for the bowl sanded flat. In the process figured out that I need to at least finish up the remote system for the dust collector as that will put it on a circuit from the new subpanel. Can't run both the drum sander and the dust collector on the same 15 amp circuit :) After making several trips out to the house breaker box I ended up turning the ambient air cleaner on high and wearing a dust mask to finish the sanding. I just have to pick up a PVC outlet box to finish the hookup. A lot more than that to finish the electrical but it looks like that's going to happen piecemeal at this point in time.
> 
> Next up: figuring out how to resaw the rings. I'm thinking a square of plywood with some of that shelf liner material to steady the ring through the bandsaw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

What I did in my "shop" (studio) today... I unloaded all my stuff from an eight day trip around Florida giving woodturning classes, demonstrations, visiting with Wood Barter members & friends!! Had a GREAT time!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Started building a lathe stand today. Not doing solid walnut as I said previously - was trolling @Tony and @Bean_counter in continuation from text message.

Plywood case, walnut edging, walnut for any other solid wood. Wanted to add storage under the lathe. Also building a box in the bottom of the case to fill with sand and give it some weight down low. Will have drawers on one side and shelves behind a door on the other for storage.

Top in clamps. Double layer 3/4" plywood. Should have more pics later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Started building a lathe stand today. Not doing solid walnut as I said previously - was trolling @Tony and @Bean_counter in continuation from text message.
> 
> Plywood case, walnut edging, walnut for any other solid wood. Wanted to add storage under the lathe. Also building a box in the bottom of the case to fill with sand and give it some weight down low. Will have drawers on one side and shelves behind a door on the other for storage.
> 
> Top in clamps. Double layer 3/4" plywood. Should have more pics later.
> 
> View attachment 125836



I said I was surprised you wasn't using bookmatched snakewood crotch burl plywood since he's too high-falutin' to use pine like a normal person! Tony

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sprung

Continued to make progress. Bottom and sides together. Bottom will be filled with sand once in place and a piece will fit in there to cover it. A gew drawers and a couple shelves will fill the rest of the space.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063

I haven't posted much from the shop(s) lately even though we've actually been fairly busy. 

First up, a BBQ grill / smoker I built for two nephews (they are brothers) who will be going to school together in the fall in College station, TX. Mary and I started that project Monday and finished it Tuesday. 

Wednesday found me taking a phone call from my buddy Henry stating that he needed to build a trailer for his motorcycles. I told him it'd be easy for him to bring the material to my house rather than me try to bring my equipment to his house. Thursday morning bright and early Henry showed up with a trailer full of metal. By Thursday evening around 5 oclock, we were 95% finished with the trailer and as of Friday morning, Mary and I finished up everything but the wheel wells and paint. Henry couldn't be here Friday as he had another project to build in Katy for one of his daughter's kids. Next week we'll add the wheel wells, wood decking, winch and paint. 

Friday afternoon, I began the arduous task of trying to remove the crappy wafer board side of the top of my little brother's pop-up camper. It rotted when a seal around the top came loose and let rain water in at the corner and the middle. Today I moved the trailer a little closer to the HF garage / shelter to be closer to the wood working tools. I think I am going to hate this job. 

Friday evening after jacking with the camper I cleaned up the wood shop a little and cut some 3 1/2 inch by 24" x 3/4 slats ut of a slab of Ash I had. I have a cousin who was in the Navy who wants a shadow box to put his memorabilia and flag in. 

This morning, I made up some firestarters with the planer shavings from the ash boards and stored them away for future use. Then I came in and finished up on my lesson for worship tomorrow. In between all that I found time to get myself into a bit of a pickle with some crazy wood swap box thing where you gotta replace pen blanks that you take from the box with pen blanks that you have laying around the house. I've got loads of pen blanks. None so pretty as those I've seen pictured that I have to replace. As such, I am planning a little foray into the Indian nations to clean up and clean out the wood shop of a certain doctor friend. I hope he appreciates the effort. 

Here are a few pics of the projects for this week:

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass

I've been working on an angled pedestal for the credit card machine at my wife's shop. I will have to get pics tomorrow. I'm pretty proud of it, I used a lot of hand tools. I've been inspired by Brink and it will show although I lack the precision. I'm sure it took practice for him as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063

Blueglass said:


> I've been working on an angled pedestal for the credit card machine at my wife's shop. I will have to get pics tomorrow. I'm pretty proud of it, I used a lot of hand tools. I've been inspired by Brink and it will show although I lack the precision. I'm sure it took practice for him as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Them are some kick butt smokers you make clay!! I would buy one in a heartbeat it you were closer!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

gman2431 said:


> Them are some kick butt smokers you make clay!! I would buy one in a heartbeat it you were closer!



Thank you Cody. We build them to last. I have one out at my lease in far west Texas that has been sitting out in the open for nigh on 10 or 11 years now. It's still as good as the day I hauled it out there. It's twice the size of this one and has a 20 inch by 50 inch cooking chamber with a 20 x 20 firebox. Here are the other pics of this week's build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Blueglass

My project.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Blueglass said:


> My project.
> 
> View attachment 125937
> 
> View attachment 125938
> 
> View attachment 125939




Lookie like mango & Florida Mahogany!!


----------



## Spinartist

Clay3063 said:


> Thank you Cody. We build them to last. I have one out at my lease in far west Texas that has been sitting out in the open for nigh on 10 or 11 years now. It's still as good as the day I hauled it out there. It's twice the size of this one and has a 20 inch by 50 inch cooking chamber with a 20 x 20 firebox. Here are the other pics of this week's build.
> 
> View attachment 125928 View attachment 125929
> View attachment 125930 View attachment 125931 View attachment 125932 View attachment 125933




Very Cool!!! Great idear putting steel casters on it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

Spinartist said:


> Lookie like mango & Florida Mahogany!!


What looks like Mango is Spalted Mahogany sap wood. The joints are bordered with cocobolo. My second attempt at hand cut dove tails. Still too sloppy for me. Especially the floor of the joint but I'm learning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Blueglass said:


> What looks like Mango is Spalted Mahogany sap wood. The joints are bordered with cocobolo. My second attempt at hand cut dove tails. Still too sloppy for me. Especially the floor of the joint but I'm learning.




Ahhh. Yes. I thought that waz too many bug holes fer spalted mango. 
I like the stand!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

I did nothing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Finally finished my steady rest. Ain't pretty but works

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

Well, I departed from my usual pen and keychain weekend routine. Was stabilizing a few goodies, and cooking a few off, and had a ton of other goodies laid out to play with after a visit to the craft section at Wally World yesterday, but I also elected to slice a burl in half and prep it to turn a bowl yesterday, so I did that instead.

Now I know some of you are saying, "Rocky turned a bowl?" 

But, alas... Yes, I did! Decided to leave it natural edged and finish the innards out and it turned out kinda purty!









And, I knew someone was gonna say, "Let's see the bottom!" So I took pictures of that too! 





And, I had so much fun turning the first one, I decided, "What the hell! Let's turn the other half too!" So I did!!













And, along about here somewhere, someone is gonna say, "Well how big is it?!"

Well, I didn't feel like measuring all of those rough edges and computing depths, and thicknesses, and they say a picture is worth a thousand words, so...








Bottle Brush Burl compliments of the @Spinartist visit last week. Finish is CA. Of course it is impossible to buff something of this nature out and find that beautiful CA shine without leaving strings and buffing compound residue everywhere in the live edge, so I spent an hour or 3 wet sanding with BLO at 1000 and 2000 grit, then opted for the buffer in a bottle, and broke out the Novus 2 polish and buffed them to high gloss shine. 

Got a little thin on one side of the second bowl before I realized it. Kind of a challenge turning these little rascals, there just ain't a lot of room for live center, rest, and turning tools in front of a bowl the size of a snuff can let me tell you!! But it was fun!! 

Thanks Lee!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Well, I departed from my usual pen and keychain weekend routine. Was stabilizing a few goodies, and cooking a few off, and had a ton of other goodies laid out to play with after a visit to the craft section at Wally World yesterday, but I also elected to slice a burl in half and prep it to turn a bowl yesterday, so I did that instead.
> 
> Now I know some of you are saying, "Rocky turned a bowl?"
> 
> But, alas... Yes, I did! Decided to leave it natural edged and finish the innards out and it turned out kinda purty!
> 
> View attachment 125992
> 
> View attachment 125990
> 
> And, I knew someone was gonna say, "Let's see the bottom!" So I took pictures of that too!
> 
> View attachment 125991
> 
> And, I had so much fun turning the first one, I decided, "What the hell! Let's turn the other half too!" So I did!!
> 
> View attachment 125993
> 
> View attachment 125994
> 
> View attachment 125995
> 
> And, along about here somewhere, someone is gonna say, "Well how big is it?!"
> 
> Well, I didn't feel like measuring all of those rough edges and computing depths, and thicknesses, and they say a picture is worth a thousand words, so...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125996
> 
> 
> Bottle Brush Burl compliments of the @Spinartist visit last week. Finish is CA. Of course it is impossible to buff something of this nature out and find that beautiful CA shine without leaving strings and buffing compound residue everywhere in the live edge, so I spent an hour or 3 wet sanding with BLO at 1000 and 2000 grit, then opted for the buffer in a bottle, and broke out the Novus 2 polish and buffed them to high gloss shine.
> 
> Got a little thin on one side of the second bowl before I realized it. Kind of a challenge turning these little rascals, there just ain't a lot of room for live center, rest, and turning tools in front of a bowl the size of a snuff can let me tell you!! But it was fun!!
> 
> Thanks Lee!



Dude! That's AWESOME!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow rocky! Incredible job on those!! Nicely done sir.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

I believe I have both sold already; a mere 3 hours after posting pictures of them on Facebook.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> I believe I have both sold already; a mere 3 hours after posting pictures of them on Facebook.



If you don't mind my asking what did you get for them? I wouldn't have the foggiest idea what the value on something like that is but have been asked to turn a couple of things and still am not sure what to charge.


----------



## rocky1

Told the lady $40 apiece, explaining there was a lot of time involved hand sanding and finishing, and she went from I simply have to have one, to that's cheap, they will look beautiful in my home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

I made another thing....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Schroedc said:


> I made another thing....
> 
> View attachment 126060


Is that an old Craftsman sander? looks a lot like mine, except mine doesn't have the chrome knobs, probably did at one time.... nice setup BTW


----------



## Schroedc

barry richardson said:


> Is that an old Craftsman sander? looks a lot like mine, except mine doesn't have the chrome knobs, probably did at one time.... nice setup BTW



Thanks, Yep, 1950's Craftsman. Paid 10.00 for it in a thrift store, had a new motor still in the box I wasn't doing anything with at the time. When I rearranges the shop I pulled it off the bench as I wasn't using it much. Now I need it for a couple jobs, don't want to put it back where it was so using some cheap lumber built a stand for it, has a shroud/box around the head so I can hook the dust collector hose to it and almost all the dust goes bye bye.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Well, I departed from my usual pen and keychain weekend routine. Was stabilizing a few goodies, and cooking a few off, and had a ton of other goodies laid out to play with after a visit to the craft section at Wally World yesterday, but I also elected to slice a burl in half and prep it to turn a bowl yesterday, so I did that instead.
> 
> Now I know some of you are saying, "Rocky turned a bowl?"
> 
> But, alas... Yes, I did! Decided to leave it natural edged and finish the innards out and it turned out kinda purty!
> 
> View attachment 125992
> 
> View attachment 125990
> 
> And, I knew someone was gonna say, "Let's see the bottom!" So I took pictures of that too!
> 
> View attachment 125991
> 
> And, I had so much fun turning the first one, I decided, "What the hell! Let's turn the other half too!" So I did!!
> 
> View attachment 125993
> 
> View attachment 125994
> 
> View attachment 125995
> 
> And, along about here somewhere, someone is gonna say, "Well how big is it?!"
> 
> Well, I didn't feel like measuring all of those rough edges and computing depths, and thicknesses, and they say a picture is worth a thousand words, so...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125996
> 
> 
> Bottle Brush Burl compliments of the @Spinartist visit last week. Finish is CA. Of course it is impossible to buff something of this nature out and find that beautiful CA shine without leaving strings and buffing compound residue everywhere in the live edge, so I spent an hour or 3 wet sanding with BLO at 1000 and 2000 grit, then opted for the buffer in a bottle, and broke out the Novus 2 polish and buffed them to high gloss shine.
> 
> Got a little thin on one side of the second bowl before I realized it. Kind of a challenge turning these little rascals, there just ain't a lot of room for live center, rest, and turning tools in front of a bowl the size of a snuff can let me tell you!! But it was fun!!
> 
> Thanks Lee!


i I would like to know how you chucked that up to turn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Schroedc said:


> Thanks, Yep, 1950's Craftsman. Paid 10.00 for it in a thrift store, had a new motor still in the box I wasn't doing anything with at the time. When I rearranges the shop I pulled it off the bench as I wasn't using it much. Now I need it for a couple jobs, don't want to put it back where it was so using some cheap lumber built a stand for it, has a shroud/box around the head so I can hook the dust collector hose to it and almost all the dust goes bye bye.


Well you certainly got a better deal than I did. Although mine had the stand with it and a mobile base. It had the original motor on it. 1/3 hp. I had an extra 1/2 HP I put on it. works great but no dust collection shroud. I use it out in my open sided shop, turn the fan on it and blow the dust into the ozone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

I started making an urn box for my moms friends husband. I'm using bocote for the sides and spalted curly maple for the top and bottom. I'll put some ebony splines in as well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 4


----------



## rocky1

Clay3063 said:


> i I would like to know how you chucked that up to turn.



You're the second to ask that question...

I grabbed a piece of 3/4" plywood, ripped it to 2", cut 2" x 2" blocks off of it, and glued them to the bottom of the burl. 

Used my Bullseye Center Finder to find center, chucked the plywood, used the tailstock to clamp the burl in place with live center precisely on my marked spot. Allowed the first one to set long enough for the glue to stick it in place good, (_half hour or so_) removed and clamped it, chucked up the second block and did it all over again. Likewise, removed and clamped it good and tight after it had set a bit.

Turned them, then used a 1/8" parting tool out of my mini tool set to part the plywood off. Touched the bottom up on the belt sander. 

The other guy also asked how I turned them without blowing the bark off the outside. And there, I turned them slow. They were a little out of balance, I wasn't sure how stable they were, so I slowed it down and took my time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> You're the second to ask that question...
> 
> I grabbed a piece of 3/4" plywood, ripped it to 2", cut 2" x 2" blocks off of it, and glued them to the bottom of the burl.
> 
> Used my Bullseye Center Finder to find center, chucked the plywood, used the tailstock to clamp the burl in place with live center precisely on my marked spot. Allowed the first one to set long enough for the glue to stick it in place good, (_half hour or so_) removed and clamped it, chucked up the second block and did it all over again. Likewise, removed and clamped it good and tight after it had set a bit.
> 
> Turned them, then used a 1/8" parting tool out of my mini tool set to part the plywood off. Touched the bottom up on the belt sander.
> 
> The other guy also asked how I turned them without blowing the bark off the outside. And there, I turned them slow. They were a little out of balance, I wasn't sure how stable they were, so I slowed it down and took my time.



If you do another one can you take and post pics as you go? I'm too stupid to understand words, I need pictures. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> If you do another one can you take and post pics as you go? I'm too stupid to understand words, I need pictures. Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert

Last night I got a couple more rings glued on the segmented bowl I have going and used the bandsaw to split the other rings down close to the finished size and then used the drum sander to work them down to the final thickness.

Discovered one thing that is mildly annoying about my new bandsaw. The plastic throat plate sits *just* below the surface of the table. Normally this would not be a bad thing - in fact, it's probably a good thing. But when the piece you're cutting fits down into that depression it puts a hitch in your giddyup trying to split the ring. The overall piece I'm trying to cut is obviously far larger than that but the length of most of the segments just fit down in there.

I 'solved' it by turning off the saw and flipping the ring around and cut from the other side. This is not the optimal solution as the cuts don't necessarily line up directly. This has to do with my push stick, I'm sure. For the push stick I cut a piece of 3/4" ply about 8" square and then glued another piece of 3/4" ply to one side. My thought was that I could push the ring through the blade and keep pressure against the fence the whole way through. The problem is that after you flip the ring around you have a kerf and it's more difficult (at least without more practice) to keep pressure in the correct place and the front of the ring slightly leaves the fence.

Luckily I have *great confidence* in my abilities to be extremely accurate so I had plenty of room to sand down to the final thickness.  (I really need a sarcasm smiley here)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

I put some fine saw dust under the circle on the lip....works great for me....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Got a text yesterday from a furniture builder about making 4 legs fer a vanity, cabinet or sompthin. Was sent this pict that they were kinda modeling it after. I don't know if just the corner legs are goin on sompthin else or a similar item.




I asked fer plans so I could quote a price & this set of blueprints using the latest computer technology showed up!!




I was told the 2" diameter, the length & the bottom bead needs to be accurate. The other 3 beads were my call. From 6 double beads down to 4 single beads!! My kind of job!!!!
I called around fer wood & ended up with 4 maple blanks from Constantine's Woodworks (3/4 mile away) at a reasonable cost of only $149.63 !!
Blanks were 3" x 3" x 36".
Glue up popular wood would have cost only $85 plus an extra $30 fer me to do the glue up. I hates doing glue ups!!
They said do what ever is easiest. And they even paid in full in advance!!$$




Got first one spinnin on lathe!!




Final shape. Done free hand!! I evenly spaced the remaining beads. Beads were done with 3/8" spindle gouge. Straits were done using spindle roughing gouge & parting tool. Still needs sanding. 



I quoted $48 each. The first one took exactly 48 min!! ( plus another 8 min sanding tomorrow)
Next 3 will be quicker.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Are you using a duplicator or free handing all 4? Nice work from those fancy plans by the way


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> Last night I got a couple more rings glued on the segmented bowl I have going and used the bandsaw to split the other rings down close to the finished size and then used the drum sander to work them down to the final thickness.
> 
> Discovered one thing that is mildly annoying about my new bandsaw. The plastic throat plate sits *just* below the surface of the table. Normally this would not be a bad thing - in fact, it's probably a good thing. But when the piece you're cutting fits down into that depression it puts a hitch in your giddyup trying to split the ring. The overall piece I'm trying to cut is obviously far larger than that but the length of most of the segments just fit down in there.
> 
> I 'solved' it by turning off the saw and flipping the ring around and cut from the other side. This is not the optimal solution as the cuts don't necessarily line up directly. This has to do with my push stick, I'm sure. For the push stick I cut a piece of 3/4" ply about 8" square and then glued another piece of 3/4" ply to one side. My thought was that I could push the ring through the blade and keep pressure against the fence the whole way through. The problem is that after you flip the ring around you have a kerf and it's more difficult (at least without more practice) to keep pressure in the correct place and the front of the ring slightly leaves the fence.
> 
> Luckily I have *great confidence* in my abilities to be extremely accurate so I had plenty of room to sand down to the final thickness.  (I really need a sarcasm smiley here)



Maybe try some Scotch tape on the underside of your insert? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Are you using a duplicator or free handing all 4? Nice work from those fancy plans by the way




Sold my duplicator. I can do better work free hand!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

First one would be the fastest for me... and I'd need about 4 more blanks in hopes of actually end up with 4 that looked somewhat similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Here's a pict of the final product from post #2861. 4 blanks = 4 legs!!
All done free hand using a spindle roughing gouge, 1/8" parting tool, 3/8" spindle gouge & calipers.
Perfectly done!...
Well... Uhh... I did get a couple run outs across the 2nd to last bead on the very last leg because I didn't take 2 minutes to resharpen my spindle gouge.
So after I fixed it (made it smaller) I got to remount & make ALL the other beads smaller too!! 
Only sanded lightly with 220 grit!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Clay3063

I cut blanks for 2 slimline pen and pencil sets in satin silver color, 1 cushion grip pen and pencil set in Rhodium and 2 cushion grip pens in Rhodium. Then I turned the first slimline set which the blanks were blue dyed BEB courtesy of @norman vandyke . The other slimline set will also be in the blue dyed BEB while the cushion grip pen and pencil set will be a combination of antler and orange dyed ROB and the two single cushion grip pens will be antler and desert mesquite.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Clay3063 said:


> I cut blanks for 2 slimline pen and pencil sets in satin silver color, 1 cushion grip pen and pencil set in Rhodium and 2 cushion grip pens in Rhodium. Then I turned the first slimline set which the blanks were blue dyed ROB courtesy of @norman vandyke . The other slimline set will also be in the blue dyed ROB while the cushion grip pen and pencil set will be a combination of antler and orange dyed ROB and the two single cushion grip pens will be antler and desert mesquite.
> View attachment 126168 View attachment 126169


Fyi, that is box elder burl. Lol


----------



## Clay3063

norman vandyke said:


> Fyi, that is box elder burl. Lol


LOL. I had no idea. It is some kind of pretty though. I'll change the post to correct it. I just assumed it was more of the ROB in a pretty color blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

norman vandyke said:


> Fyi, that is box elder burl. Lol


It is certainly beautiful stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Clay3063 said:


> It is certainly beautiful stuff!


I agree.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I fealt the need to do something in the shop today after work. So I started cleaning and going through boxes of tools that where in various lots from the auctions. Here's some pics of what I started with.

Started with these 2 pliers. The needle nose took a couple days actually to get freed up to even open, wd40 and just kept working them until they would move easy. The other is actual channel lock brand slip pliers. I think of them as free tools that just came in boxes of other stuff.



The mighty wire wheel cleaned up the needle nose pliers real nice.



Then I did the channel locks. And a quick buff with some Emory compound on the needle nose.


 
Dipped the handles of the channel locks in some plastic dip.



Hard to get a good pic in the shop with the cell phone sometimes.



I don't know what brand the needle nose are, but I discovered that they where made in West Germany. I'm thinking these are pretty old. The pitting is not as bad as the camera makes it look.



Very ornate handles on the needle nose, also tells me they are old. The only other thing it says on them on the inside of the handles is drop forged. I'm not going to dip these handles. The needle nose have nice jaws still, will make nice users.



Then I came across a couple of calipers, gave one of them the wire wheel treatment too. Then I sprayed it down with wd40 after I wheeled it. Might try a bees wax and mineral oil coating on them. They will be nice for the wood lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Clay3063

woodtickgreg said:


> I fealt the need to do something in the shop today after work. So I started cleaning and going through boxes of tools that where in various lots from the auctions. Here's some pics of what I started with.
> 
> Started with these 2 pliers. The needle nose took a couple days actually to get freed up to even open, wd40 and just kept working them until they would move easy. The other is actual channel lock brand slip pliers. I think of them as free tools that just came in boxes of other stuff.
> View attachment 126173
> The mighty wire wheel cleaned up the needle nose pliers real nice.
> View attachment 126174
> Then I did the channel locks. And a quick buff with some Emory compound on the needle nose.
> View attachment 126175
> Dipped the handles of the channel locks in some plastic dip.
> View attachment 126176
> Hard to get a good pic in the shop with the cell phone sometimes.
> View attachment 126177
> I don't know what brand the needle nose are, but I discovered that they where made in West Germany. I'm thinking these are pretty old. The pitting is not as bad as the camera makes it look.
> View attachment 126178
> Very ornate handles on the needle nose, also tells me they are old. The only other thing it says on them on the inside of the handles is drop forged. I'm not going to dip these handles. The needle nose have nice jaws still, will make nice users.
> View attachment 126179
> Then I came across a couple of calipers, gave one of them the wire wheel treatment too. Then I sprayed it down with wd40 after I wheeled it. Might try a bees wax and mineral oil coating on them. They will be nice for the wood lathe.
> View attachment 126180



That is too cool. I love finding old tools that can be refurbished and reused. Most are of better quality than can be bought today. I have several old hand saws that I reset the teeth on and sharpened several years ago. They've been sitting in storage boxes and have taken on a little rust again so I will take them out one day and clean them up again. Nice find and great job with the cleanup!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Clay3063 said:


> That is too cool. I love finding old tools that can be refurbished and reused. Most are of better quality than can be bought today. I have several old hand saws that I reset the teeth on and sharpened several years ago. They've been sitting in storage boxes and have taken on a little rust again so I will take them out one day and clean them up again. Nice find and great job with the cleanup!!!


I have a couple saws to do as well, I scored another tooth setter that I want to try, and I found a nice saw vice at a flea market dirt cheap. But before that I have a few more tools to do this to. I'm like you, I see the value of the quality of the older tools. The rust can be cleaned of and they can be given new life. I really have a thing for antiques, old tools included, but not just to look at but to use. I recently found some older Courier and Ives dinner plates that I replaced my newer dishes with, I like them much better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

I spent numerous hours working on another Bottle Brush Burl Bowl, that's going to sell for a damn site more than I quoted the lady on the last two. And, tomorrow I get to refinish the inside of it. Sanded the bottom of it down considerably, this was one Lee butchered for some reason, had been through the bandsaw about 3-4 different directions, looked like a challenge!! Had one divot in the bottom edge that been bandsawed left, and since I had plenty of depth in the bottom to make it disappear, decided to sand it away after parting. Got a little warm sanding, and apparently there were some hot gases worked back up through the crevices as my immaculate finish went to hell around several of them. And, it's not topical, it is deep; deep deep!

Was going along pretty good, then found the void in the middle, most of which goes through to the outside somewhere, hence all of the live edge being finished to some extent. Had it all polished up beautifully, learned from my mistakes last trip and did not part this sucker until it was finished to perfection.

At any rate, she's gonna be a looker. Had intended shooting the live edge with lacquer or leave it raw again, but attempts to try and stabilize all the voids to some extent left a lot of CA floating around inside and when I cranked it back up on the lathe, about half of it got coated, and attempting to finish the outside of it, got a good bit more. It's all cool! Don't look half bad regardless.











More to come when I get it straightened out!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That right there is b e a u tiful !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> I spent numerous hours working on another Bottle Brush Burl Bowl, that's going to sell for a damn site more than I quoted the lady on the last two. And, tomorrow I get to refinish the inside of it. Sanded the bottom of it down considerably, this was one Lee butchered for some reason, had been through the bandsaw about 3-4 different directions, looked like a challenge!! Had one divot in the bottom edge that been badsawed left, and since I had plenty of depth in the bottom to make it disappear, decided to sand it away after parting. Got a little warm sanding, and apparently there were some hot gases worked back up through crevices as my immaculate finish went to hell around several of them. And, it's not topical, it is deep; deep deep!
> 
> Was going along pretty good, then found the void in the middle, most of which goes through to the outside somewhere, hence all of the live edge being finished to some extent. Had it all polished up beautifully, learned from my mistakes last trip and did not part this sucker until it was finished to perfection.
> 
> At any rate, she's gonna be a looker. Had intended shooting the live edge raw with lacquer or leave it raw again , but attempts to try and stabilize all the voids to some extent left a lot of CA floating around inside and when I cranked it back up on the lathe, about half of it got coated, and attempting to finish the outside of it, got a good bit more. It's all cool! Don't look half bad regardless.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126188
> 
> View attachment 126187
> 
> 
> More to come when I get it straightened out!



Again Rocky, you have created a masterpiece. But, excuse my ignorance once again when I ask, "What is a bottle brush bowl?"

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Clay3063 said:


> Again Rocky, you have created a masterpiece. But, excuse my ignorance once again when I ask, "What is a bottle brush bowl?"




Bottle Brush is the tree. It's a burl made into a bowl. I gave @rocky1 a crate of them & some cherry burl cut offs when I visited him couple weeks ago.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> That right there is b e a u tiful !!!



It'd be more beautiful if I was done with it!



Clay3063 said:


> Again Rocky, you have created a masterpiece. But, excuse my ignorance once again when I ask, "What is a bottle brush bowl?"




Bottle Brush Burl Bowl - You left a B out! 

Bowl made from burl derived from the Bottle Brush tree... http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/2331/ - Grows out there in your neck of the woods too. According to Lee however, they burl frequently in his neighborhood. I need to find an out of worker farm laborer and put him to work digging for these.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> It'd be more beautiful if I was done with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle Brush Burl Bowl - You left a B out!
> 
> Bowl made from burl derived from the Bottle Brush tree... http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/2331/ - Grows out there in your neck of the woods too. According to Lee however, they burl frequently in his neighborhood. I need to find an out of worker farm laborer and put him to work digging for these.


I guess I've not been paying attention as I don't recall ever seeing one. I'll have to look to see what I can find. Sure made a pretty bowl.


----------



## Wildthings

I've got bottle brush bushes but have never seen a tree. Same thing with the red brush flowers?


----------



## rocky1

They aren't big by any means, but they are impressive!

In the rough, gluing up waste block.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Sprung

Them bottle brush burls look like fun little things to play with. Nice work on them, Rocky!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

I'm practicing up fer big bowls!!

Yeah, they are fun to play with, I was really amazed at how stable that one was even with all the checks and voids.


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> I'm practicing up fer big bowls!!
> 
> Yeah, they are fun to play with, I was really amazed at how stable that one was even with all the checks and voids.



Well since you're getting so good at it why don't you do a little tutorial so I can learn how to do this too. Those are purty!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> They aren't big by any means, but they are impressive!
> 
> In the rough, gluing up waste block.
> 
> View attachment 126196



Is that white stuff in the picture glue?


----------



## Schroedc

I tried to burn my shop down.....

I have my dust collector on a remote switch so I can turn it on and off from anywhere in the shop. Was using the lathe, and the DC stated cutting in and out. Went into the back room where it is and smoke coming out of plug. Got it off and unplugged. Now to rewire the cord, think I'll switch it to 220 while I'm at it. Called Woodcraft to let them know this is the second one to fail. Talked to a tech guy, he says yeah, even though it says up to 1 1/2 HP that most of the 1 1/2 HP ones are pushing it for that unit. I asked why then didn't they just rate it for 1HP then????? They don't even carry it any more (Probably because of the high failure rate) so not sure what they are going to do. The new one they do carry is rated 5 amps higher, Just hope I can get some sales so I can buy one. If you are running one of these units I'd recommend checking the outlet/plug regularly to make sure you don't have it happen to you.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I tried to burn my shop down.....
> 
> I have my dust collector on a remote switch so I can turn it on and off from anywhere in the shop. Was using the lathe, and the DC stated cutting in and out. Went into the back room where it is and smoke coming out of plug. Got it off and unplugged. Now to rewire the cord, think I'll switch it to 220 while I'm at it. Called Woodcraft to let them know this is the second one to fail. Talked to a tech guy, he says yeah, even though it says up to 1 1/2 HP that most of the 1 1/2 HP ones are pushing it for that unit. I asked why then didn't they just rate it for 1HP then????? They don't even carry it any more (Probably because of the high failure rate) so not sure what they are going to do. The new one they do carry is rated 5 amps higher, Just hope I can get some sales so I can buy one. If you are running one of these units I'd recommend checking the outlet/plug regularly to make sure you don't have it happen to you.
> 
> View attachment 126206



Colin, I'm sure glad nothing else happened! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Clay3063 said:


> Well since you're getting so good at it why don't you do a little tutorial so I can learn how to do this too. Those are purty!!!




Actually I did take a series of pictures of this one to do exactly that Clay, however... Since I had just walked in the house at somewhere around 2:45 am this morning, after fighting with finish on this bowl for SEVERAL hours, and I was supposed to be at work at 8, after 2 - 14 hour days on the road back to back, getting home after midnight both nights, posting all of it just wasn't in me. 




Clay3063 said:


> Is that white stuff in the picture glue?



Yes sir... Wood Glue. Been kinda finding center of the meaty part of the burl and marking it, then chuck my plywood waste piece, ease the burl up in front of it, put the live center on the tailstock on my center dot, and gently crank it down to clamp the burl centered over the waste piece. Let it sit for a half hour or so for the glue to set, pull it out, apply clamp, and clamp the next one. Leave them over night for the glue to dry.

Have also marked one finger on the chuck and mark the waste piece when I chuck it with a sharpie, so I can take the piece off and put it back on in proper orientation to work on the finish as necessary. Makes life much simpler, until you try and sand the bottom down a quarter inch and melt your finish on the top.

Contemplated parting it further up, looked at it closely, scratched my head a few times and decided to cut it long and sand it, so I could stop if I encountered the other side of the void I found in the bottom of the bowl. That wasn't an option if I parted it. If I ran into it while parting, I was screwed. Erred on the side of discretion, simply didn't contemplate burning the finish on top up sanding on the bottom of it. Didn't get hot enough to hurt the finish on the bottom, but affected the finish on top.

Under the circumstances, I'd probably do the same thing again, but take my time sanding it down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> I tried to burn my shop down.....
> 
> I have my dust collector on a remote switch so I can turn it on and off from anywhere in the shop. Was using the lathe, and the DC stated cutting in and out. Went into the back room where it is and smoke coming out of plug. Got it off and unplugged. Now to rewire the cord, think I'll switch it to 220 while I'm at it. Called Woodcraft to let them know this is the second one to fail. Talked to a tech guy, he says yeah, even though it says up to 1 1/2 HP that most of the 1 1/2 HP ones are pushing it for that unit. I asked why then didn't they just rate it for 1HP then????? They don't even carry it any more (Probably because of the high failure rate) so not sure what they are going to do. The new one they do carry is rated 5 amps higher, Just hope I can get some sales so I can buy one. If you are running one of these units I'd recommend checking the outlet/plug regularly to make sure you don't have it happen to you.
> 
> View attachment 126206




Well it works on "most" dust collectors up to 1 1/2 hp. Obviously yours wasn't one of them!! I don't suppose Woodcraft offered to replace it. or maybe at minimum offered to give you a break on the cost of replacement?

Good to hear you caught it before doing any damage Colin. Cost of replacing the faulty controller is nothing compared to the cost of replacing tools, stock, inventory, and all the miscellaneous goodies that would be lost to shop fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

Schroedc said:


> I tried to burn my shop down.....
> 
> I have my dust collector on a remote switch so I can turn it on and off from anywhere in the shop. Was using the lathe, and the DC stated cutting in and out. Went into the back room where it is and smoke coming out of plug. Got it off and unplugged. Now to rewire the cord, think I'll switch it to 220 while I'm at it. Called Woodcraft to let them know this is the second one to fail. Talked to a tech guy, he says yeah, even though it says up to 1 1/2 HP that most of the 1 1/2 HP ones are pushing it for that unit. I asked why then didn't they just rate it for 1HP then????? They don't even carry it any more (Probably because of the high failure rate) so not sure what they are going to do. The new one they do carry is rated 5 amps higher, Just hope I can get some sales so I can buy one. If you are running one of these units I'd recommend checking the outlet/plug regularly to make sure you don't have it happen to you.
> 
> View attachment 126206



Wow! I am happy it didn't go any further than it did. I was looking at the picture of the thing and I notice the phrase "Manufactured to EXACTING Standards".... in Taiwan. Hmmm. Must have a different set of standards over there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Actually I did take a series of pictures of this one to do exactly that Clay, however... Since I had just walked in the house at somewhere around 2:45 am this morning, after fighting with finish on this bowl for SEVERAL hours, and I was supposed to be at work at 8, after 2 - 14 hour days on the road back to back, getting home after midnight both nights, posting all of it just wasn't in me.


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> They aren't big by any means, but they are impressive!
> 
> In the rough, gluing up waste block.
> 
> View attachment 126196




I didn't give you any big ones!
I've seen them up to 22" diameter.
I'll post picts of them hanging on a tree like apples or oranges.
If turned wet the bottle brush burls move or change shape like crazy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Well it works on "most" dust collectors up to 1 1/2 hp. Obviously yours wasn't one of them!! I don't suppose Woodcraft offered to replace it. or maybe at minimum offered to give you a break on the cost of replacement?
> 
> Good to hear you caught it before doing any damage Colin. Cost of replacing the faulty controller is nothing compared to the cost of replacing tools, stock, inventory, and all the miscellaneous goodies that would be lost to shop fire.



We'll see. I'm waiting on a callback from the customer service people after talking to tech. The one they are carrying now is rated 5 amps higher but more spendy. I did take the opportunity while I was fixing the cord and plug to switch it to 220 so it'll draw less amps.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> I didn't give you any big ones!
> I've seen them up to 22" diameter.
> I'll post picts of them hanging on a tree like apples or oranges.
> If turned wet the bottle brush burls move or change shape like crazy!!
> 
> View attachment 126222
> 
> View attachment 126223


I really gotta get me a capt Harry fishing ruler someday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> I didn't give you any big ones!
> I've seen them up to 22" diameter.
> I'll post picts of them hanging on a tree like apples or oranges.
> If turned wet the bottle brush burls move or change shape like crazy!!
> 
> View attachment 126222
> 
> View attachment 126223




Sure I see how you are! 


I been having fun with the little ones! Well up until this last one. Was hoping after fully curing that I could polish the spots out that were messed up in the finish, but it was not to be. Sanded the inside all down good and added a few layers of CA. Then touched up holes in the CA around the rim, then sanding those down, sanded through my finish in 2 spots and had to fix that, then in the course of fixing that had a drop of CA run down through a crack in the side and glue my finger to the side of the bowl, so then I had a finger print to sand and polish out.

I was beginning to think that you had sawed that piece up to put in the fireplace, because it's jinxed! But, after only another 2 1/2 hours of fixing, through sanding and polishing, it's done!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Sure I see how you are!
> 
> 
> I been having fun with the little ones! Well up until this last one. Was hoping after fully curing that I could polish the spots out that were messed up in the finish, but it was not to be. Sanded the inside all down good and added a few layers of CA. Then touched up holes in the CA around the rim, then sanding those down, sanded through my finish in 2 spots and had to fix that, then in the course of fixing that had a drop of CA run down through a crack in the side and glue my finger to the side of the bowl, so then I had a finger print to sand and polish out.
> 
> I was beginning to think that you had sawed that piece up to put in the fireplace, because it's jinxed! But, after only another 2 1/2 hours of fixing, through sanding and polishing, it's done! View attachment 126226



WOW!


----------



## Clay3063

Spinartist said:


> I didn't give you any big ones!
> I've seen them up to 22" diameter.
> I'll post picts of them hanging on a tree like apples or oranges.
> If turned wet the bottle brush burls move or change shape like crazy!!
> 
> View attachment 126222
> 
> View attachment 126223



" I'll post picts of them hanging on a tree like apples or oranges."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

So today I got a couple of more rings glued up, some acaia flooring sanded down so I can make something segmented from it, and most of a wall hanging lathe tool finished.

The acaia flooring is from my brother in law and I'm just going to do something small for them. It was hand scraped flooring so I was running it through the drum sander to even things out. Just FYI - even when you're using 60 grit paper it can get loaded up. And loaded paper pulls more power. So when you notice the wood starting to get dark spots it probably means it's time to change your paper. You might as well do that before you have to change the paper *and* go out to the breaker box and reset the garage breaker. Don't ask me how I know this.

Yes, that's one of the things that is still a work in progress - the garage electrical. I do have the DC on its own circuit now because I have the relay installed. And 2 220 lines (air compressor and tablesaw/bandsaw - have to switch the plug between them) but most of the other stuff isn't yet connected up. I guess I have to finish getting the wall finished before I can finish putting the plugs in for the other 110 outlets.

The lathe tool stand is different than the last one I did. It'll have some drawers underneath the turning tools for the chucks, etc. Got the basic framework done (just 3/4 ply) and still have to do the drawers. But at least for now I can hang the tools so they're easy to get to. After I get the wall finished.

*sigh* Finishing up a shop is a maze of twisty little passages, all alike. It's very difficult to find the project exit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

kweinert said:


> I guess I have to finish getting the wall finished before I can finish putting the plugs in for the other 110 outlets.



A man can never have enough outlets! There are times I wish I had 105 more!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

What no pics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> What no pics?


 I knew someone would mention that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looking good Kenn!


----------



## Schroedc

My mother is living in our area for the summer (they migrate seasonally, live on a camper) so I had her watch the dogs abd took a day trip to visit my in-laws. Now I'm in the garage getting the mill ready to take to a friend's house to mill 8-10 logs tomorrow, white oak and walnut. Of course I can't find the bar for my hitch so I'll have to wait in the morning for the store to open to buy another one but hopefully we'll be slicing boards by 8 or 9 tomorrow morning. He's got a neighbor I think that's been on him to clear up the log pile so we are going to make noise abd get it all slabbed up. I think I'll her a few nice live edge slabs for some projects as well abd then later in the week the guy next to my shop is cutting some 14-18 inch walnuts down and he'll drop them right next to my shop with the tractor so I'll get some free walnut to mill into slabs and bowl blanks. There's a couple box elder I think he'll take down too....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc

Here's a teaser.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Blueglass

Went back to doing some construction part time. I was made the cut man almost as soon as I got on the job, so I cut loads of Spruce today

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Nothing like what the craftsmen on this site build but I cut, assembled and painted a table saw accessory cabinet. Still got to get the hinges and mount it. Tired of having my parts scattered and having to look for them.






Oh and I also skinned, fleshed and washed a Rio Grande turkey fan, feet and beard

and added more snow to a cold rock that a pair of common eiders are sitting on

and finished the moldings around an exterior door at the old house

and painted red chalk paint on a shelf for a test run.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Here was my day- 

https://woodbarter.com/threads/i-have-sawdust-in-places-i-never-new-i-had.31323/

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Nothing like what the craftsmen on this site build but I cut, assembled and painted a table saw accessory cabinet. Still got to get the hinges and mount it. Tired of having my parts scattered and having to look for them.
> 
> View attachment 126336
> 
> 
> Oh and I also skinned, fleshed and washed a Rio Grande turkey fan, feet and beard
> 
> and added more snow to a cold rock that a pair of common eiders are sitting on
> 
> and finished the moldings around an exterior door at the old house
> 
> and painted red chalk paint on a shelf for a test run.



You've been busy my brother! Haven't sold the old house yet? Tony


----------



## Wildthings

Nope but very close to putting it on the market after 7 months of fixing up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

@Tony me going back to construction is not WAY COOL! I'm so daarned sore. It should get me some extra money to buy more tools though. I need to make that guitar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Blueglass said:


> It should get me some extra money to buy more tools though.



That, is way cool....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Blueglass said:


> I was made the cut man


I thought this part was way cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

Wildthings said:


> Nothing like what the craftsmen on this site build but I cut, assembled and painted a table saw accessory cabinet. Still got to get the hinges and mount it. Tired of having my parts scattered and having to look for them.
> 
> View attachment 126336
> 
> 
> Oh and I also skinned, fleshed and washed a Rio Grande turkey fan, feet and beard
> 
> and added more snow to a cold rock that a pair of common eiders are sitting on
> 
> and finished the moldings around an exterior door at the old house
> 
> and painted red chalk paint on a shelf for a test run.




I love that scaup on your back wall. Brings back good memories of chasing them in the bay. You do great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Ray D said:


> I love that scaup on your back wall. Brings back good memories of chasing them in the bay. You do great work.



Thanks @Ray D There's a redhead next to it that's sweet too

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Thanks @Ray D There's a redhead next to it that's sweet too
> View attachment 126420
> 
> View attachment 126421



I never get tired of seeing pretty redheads! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

I did some fancy plumbing work, today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's what everyone needs to move logs around with.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

I don't know about the shop but spent the day working hard collecting sea shells at the beach for inlay work...geez, can't even go on vacation without thinking about the next project.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Nothing like what the craftsmen on this site build but I cut, assembled and painted a table saw accessory cabinet. Still got to get the hinges and mount it. Tired of having my parts scattered and having to look for them.
> 
> View attachment 126336



Finally got it done and installed -- I likey

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony

Way to go Barry, that rocks! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Way to go Barry, that rocks! Tony




What did Barry do???
Wait , I'll go back a page and see!

Oh... the table saw storage compartment!! Yes , Way to go Barry, that rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Did a one piece woodturning job matching a handle for a guy.
One of my best bud's has had it for 5 months & didn't make it yet. I was at his lock shop & the guy he was to make it fer came in.
I took it to my shop & made it in 12 minutes. I even left sanding scratches on it like the original!!
I don't do color matching, just the shape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson

Wildthings said:


> Finally got it done and installed -- I likey
> 
> View attachment 126532
> View attachment 126533


Great set-up! I had that exact same saw, was real happy with it, probably would still have it if it hadn't got dinged up in a military move...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Time to make a few more pens. Did some prep work today for a day of turning tomorrow. Haven't done slimline in probably a year, found a pile of kits on the shelf so we'll do 50-60 of them. Also got the last of the inlay kits from my last estate buy glued up, turned, and polished. I'll assemble those sometime this week. Plus a few ice cream scoops as I'm getting low on those.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## gman2431

You are for sure a machine Colin! Your production is mind boggling.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Wildthings

barry richardson said:


> Great set-up! I had that exact same saw, was real happy with it, probably would still have it if it hadn't got dinged up in a military move...



I bought it new many years ago!!


----------



## kweinert

Finally sorted out how to get those 3/4x4x8 panels to go together without a second set of hands. 



 

Yep, ratcheting strap clamps made it possible to lift the panel into place so could screw it down.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Didn't have any shims?


----------



## Schroedc

Got some bamboo cutting boards shaped and ready to engrave, made 100 soap savers. Was going to get more done but right now I'm at the hospital with my mother, her BP is 201/117. I don't think a high score is good with that one.....

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Lou Currier

Didn't do anything in the shop but did my first ever demo at our Woodcrafters club meeting. I did a demo on pen turning and it went well. It's a little different when you're the one up there  and it's been a long time since I had a tube come loose...but guess what...that's right it happened tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Got some bamboo cutting boards shaped and ready to engrave, made 100 soap savers. Was going to get more done but right now I'm at the hospital with my mother, her BP is 201/117. I don't think a high score is good with that one.....



My best to your Mom Colin. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rocky1

Yes sir, by all means extend our best wishes to your mom for a full and speedy recovery Colin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> Didn't have any shims?



The issue is that they're tongue and groove. And very heavy. So trying to hold them in the right place and get everything lined up so they'd slide together was a bit difficult. 

At least for me :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

What I did in my shop today was put the finishing touches on my competition piece - a Cinnamon Teal drake standing on a old turtle shell in the mud. We'll see how it does! I'm thinking a low to mid 2nd place. Not real please with the total outcome. No pictures of it yet

But I did get the final pictures done of an eider pair for a client. Made the rocks from scratch, also made the snow and icicles

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Wildthings

Crap should have leveled the base in the picture!! Back to PS

{OK now it looks better}


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> Crap should have leveled the base in the picture!! Back to PS


Or changed 2016 to 2017... They look great. Never seen a set in the wild.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Wildthings your taxidermy work is always amazing, so beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> Or changed 2016 to 2017... They look great. Never seen a set in the wild.


Nope!! That's how far behind I am. Still have 19 birds to finish from last years clients before starting on the 51 this years clients! Yikes and you wonder why I haven't done much woodworking lately

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> @Wildthings your taxidermy work is always amazing, so beautiful.


Thanks Greg for the kind words!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> The issue is that they're tongue and groove. And very heavy. So trying to hold them in the right place and get everything lined up so they'd slide together was a bit difficult.
> 
> At least for me :)



Aha...that's why the seams don't line up to the studs.

If you have more to do, screw two or three blocks, horizontally over the groove side over hanging the edge by about 2 or 3 inches. (Into the stud at an angle, but not so tight that it's hard to slide the next panel into place, and away from the groove enough to not be in the way of the tongue part.) that helps line the tongue part up into the groove. slide into place. shims and either a crowbar or a drywall lifter helps to raise up the panel and is easy to use with your foot.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Got some bamboo cutting boards shaped and ready to engrave, made 100 soap savers. Was going to get more done but right now I'm at the hospital with my mother, her BP is 201/117. I don't think a high score is good with that one.....



How's momba doing Colin?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> How's momba doing Colin?



Good, They put her on a Nitro drip, got it back down, made sure no heart attack. They're going to get her back on BP meds and keep on top of it. They let her out the next morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> Aha...that's why the seams don't line up to the studs.



Well, that and I mis-measured (or cut) when I put the first piece up next to the door. In my mind it was supposed to line up with the stud but I screwed something up somewhere. For a wall it'll be fine. For a floor I probably would have cut a new piece. Purely by coincidence the piece I cut off the first panel was exactly the right size to fill the gap on the left hand side.



ripjack13 said:


> If you have more to do, screw two or three blocks, horizontally over the groove side over hanging the edge by about 2 or 3 inches. (Into the stud at an angle, but not so tight that it's hard to slide the next panel into place, and away from the groove enough to not be in the way of the tongue part.) that helps line the tongue part up into the groove. slide into place. shims and either a crowbar or a drywall lifter helps to raise up the panel and is easy to use with your foot.



I sort of did that. I had a couple of pry bars stuck between the panel and the stud to push the tongue out some but those panels are heavy and I was unable to hold the panel in place, line up the tongue and groove, and put in a screw to hold it together. Adding the strap did the holding in place part and let me do the other bits. Get it lined up, give the ratchet a click or three and then throw in the first couple of screws.

Since the garage floor slopes I did use a pry bar and a 2x4 to keep the panels even. Now I'll throw in some filler pieces and seal it from the back side with expanding foam. The whole point of the wall is a) to hang things on and b) to keep as much dust as possible off my wife's car which sits in the single stall on the other side of that wall. Thus the foam to seal up cracks and around the fixtures.

I know you can't keep all the dust off but she'd really prefer not to repeat her Pigpen (from Charlie Brown) impersonation. One day when she left for work after I had used the chop saw she left a large cloud of sawdust behind her as she headed down the road. I thought it amusing, she was embarrassed. So I'm doing as much as I can to minimize dust on her side.

I do still do some panel cutting on her side but I always sweep up when I'm done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Good, They put her on a Nitro drip, got it back down, made sure no heart attack. They're going to get her back on BP meds and keep on top of it. They let her out the next morning.



Good to hear! Tony


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> Nope!! That's how far behind I am. Still have 19 birds to finish from last years clients before starting on the 51 this years clients! Yikes and you wonder why I haven't done much woodworking lately


I think I follow now. The dates were the harvest year...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

The wife and I headed west last thursday to spend Friday-Saturday with the oldest and her family, in particular the first grandson on his 5th birthday. Was a good weekend. While we were there one of the older members of our congregation passed away. Funeral was Monday morning. Needless to say we were busy busy Sunday and Monday. Tuesday we spent 11 hours on the road when we took a popup camper I had done some repair work on back to my little brother in Dallas. The plan was for us to drive that direction and he would head this way and we'd meet some where in between. The in between ended up being about 15 miles south of Dallas when I called him and told him I was not pulling that thing in rush hour traffic in Dallas, TX. So we stopped at a truck stop just north of Waxahatche, TX and waited. We got home 11:30 Tuesday night. WE left here at noon:30 that day. Yesterday and today we spent working on small items for our oldest to put in a craft sale / show in San Angelo. I turned several more pens and finished sanding 10 sets of 4 playing card holders and then rubbed them with linseed oil and left out in the sun to dry. Some where in all that time the belt on my Delta Table saw crapped out and I had to order another one. Had hoped for Friday delivery. But I don't think that's going to happen. Henry, my logging partner and friend and I have also sat down and planned / drawn up plans for a saw mill. It will be very similar to the Woodland Mills HM130 but with a larger 36" cutting capacity between the guides. I"m tired of waiting around for the old gentleman to make time for us to use his saw to cut both his logs and ours and I figure once we get the powerhead parts together we can have this thing built in a week or so. I'm going to cut wood this summer if I have to use a hacksaw to do it!!! LOL! Because some of the trees we have yet to fell are well over 36" in diameter we are also drawing up plans for a dedicated chainsaw blade slabber using a 18 hp lawnmower engine I just happen to have laying around. The only thing we'll need more to tackle that project is the bar, chain and sprockets. I think I've got most of the other stuff including metal close at hand. WE shall see. And with all of that said, I forgot I was so close to the top of the Pen Swap list and the guys participating in that have been waiting the last 3 or 4 days for me to make an appearance this week so that little shindig could get back on track. So now, I've sent my address to whatshisname and I await the arrival of the box to my little house on wheels in the woods and have an ample supply of one of a kind crosscut pressboard burl and pecky plywood to send on the the next fellow, all in a various assortment of colors and sizes. Shalom! (That means: "Peace Out" to all you hippie types, crotchety old farts, misplaced islanders and otherwise less than couth Mississippians. Did I leave anybody out?) Good night Gentlemen! Sleep well. Remember the Alamo!!!!

Reactions: Great Post 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Necessity is the mother of all invention. I cant tell you how many times i made something to get a job or task done. I learned a long time ago not to count on anyone and just do things myself. That might seem a little harsh but then again no one lets me down that way, its just how I have come to do things. Dissapointment usually is derived from expectations not being met, if you dont expect anything from people then you are never dissapointed. That's why I started chainsaw milling, I had a need, then found that I enjoyed it. I have entertained the idea of building a band mill many times, but I don't have a place to store it, so it will just stay an idea. Besides I have way to many projects on my plate as it is. But i will enjoy watching you build yours! Be sure to start a thread on it for all to watch and enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063

woodtickgreg said:


> Necessity is the mother of all invention. I cant tell you how many times i made something to get a job or task done. I learned a long time ago not to count on anyone and just do things myself. That might seem a little harsh but then again no one lets me down that way, its just how I have come to do things. Dissapointment usually is derived from expectations not being met, if you dont expect anything from people then you are never dissapointed. That's why I started chainsaw milling, I had a need, then found that I enjoyed it. I have entertained the idea of building a band mill many times, but I don't have a place to store it, so it will just stay an idea. Besides I have way to many projects on my plate as it is. But i will enjoy watching you build yours! Be sure to start a thread on it for all to watch and enjoy.



I have had similar thoughts about the subject and have reasoned through them. Knowing that I oft times disappoint folks too makes it even more of an issue for me. So though I went through a stage in life that I did similar things and tried not to expect anything from others at the least and expect the worst so I would be prepared I switched back. It's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things. Though sometimes it seems that way. So I still expect the best from folks, prepare for the worst. I wasn't surprised by the fact that we are still waiting. I was waiting before we got the offer. So.... But anyway. It is what it is. And it will happen. Most likely not in my time frame but it will happen. As far as the building of the band mill I'll certainly do my best to keep a running photo op of the process. 

One of the things a welder needs when running a good shop is a good helper. My wife does a pretty decent job of keeping up with me. But she can't really run the cutting torch and so I find myself cutting and welding when there are pieces that can't be cut on the bandsaw or chop saw. When Henry came on the scene he has some pretty good welding and cutting skills but his cutting skills exceed his welding skills and so we've made him the "official" cutting torch operator. Said that to say this, I can keep up with and actually stay ahead of my wife when it comes to welding the parts to a job. But I have to keep my head down trying to keep up with two helpers, especially when one can cut with a torch. LOL. IE they run me ragged. So keeping a running tab on the process will be a hit and or miss thing. But I'll try. 

Henry had a need for a trailer to haul his two motorcycles on. He told me a week or so back that he had the metal but needed to use my torch to cut. That's his way of saying he needed to cut while I weld. We built 95% of that trailer in less than 8 hours. I was amazed and exhausted. The rest of the build, all the little details, took a little longer. But that was the fastest I ever built a single axle trailer. 

Anyway, I'll do what I can to post a running tutorial of the builds. We've got the blueprints drawn up and the materials lists. And we've got the metal for most of it. Now we just need a couple or three days to build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

I didn't turn a single thing in my shop the last two days. Yesterday was spent cleaning and organizing the shop and showroom because today started the annual bluff country studio art tour. All day long had people in and out of the shop and lots of them bought stuff. Should be a good crowd this weekend if the weather cooperates.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | +Karma 2


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> . Shalom! (That means: "Peace Out" to all you hippie types, crotchety old farts, misplaced islanders and otherwise less than couth Mississippians. Did I leave anybody out?) Good night Gentlemen! Sleep well. Remember the Alamo!!!!



You forgot us damn yankees....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I cleaned my bench.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> You forgot us damn yankees....



Down here we try to real hard Marc!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Down here we try to real hard Marc!!



Now that's funny right there! If you don't think that's funny well then you can just go butt a stump!!! LOL!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I call it tough love....lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> What I did in my shop today was put the finishing touches on my competition piece - a Cinnamon Teal drake standing on a old turtle shell in the mud. We'll see how it does! I'm thinking a low to *mid 2nd place.* Not real please with the total outcome. No pictures of it yet


Finishing up at the convention tonight and saw some serious awesome mounts. Pleased with my outcome and the judges remarks. My bird took a 85 which is a mid 2nd place just like I called it LOL more pics to come

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Ray D

Outstanding work Barry. Congratulations.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Finishing up at the convention tonight and saw some serious awesome mounts. Pleased with my outcome and the judges remarks. My bird took a 85 which is a mid 2nd place just like I called it LOL more pics to come
> 
> View attachment 127122



Congratulations my friend, well done!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Working on it. Cell phone pics so this is what we get. Lol

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D

Finished up a pepper mill using some spalted sycamore I received from @CWS. This sycamore is some really pretty stuff. Thanks Curt

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier

@Ray D that is awesome...I love everything about it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Did some tidying up around the shop and then turned a few pens. While I was at it I finished up a few more makeup brushes. 

FBE from @justallan 


 

The pen I turned for our club demo...spalted magnolia with African Blackwood to fill the voids left by the critters. 


 

Cigar pen with an unknown burl casted in alumalite.


 

Makeup brush with found wood. Used some blue dye and then sanded it back a bit. 


 

Another makeup brush with spalted live oak with a rather large void filled with coffee grounds. The spalting was just too good to pass up so I turned it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Ray D

Cool stuff Lou..cigar pens are one of my favorites. Where did you pick up the makeup brushes?


----------



## Lou Currier

Ray D said:


> Cool stuff Lou..cigar pens are one of my favorites. Where did you pick up the makeup brushes?



FleaBay

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Awesome Ray!!!!!!! Sorry I didn't have time visit when I was in Tampa, but I think you was out of state.


----------



## Ray D

CWS said:


> Awesome Ray!!!!!!! Sorry I didn't have time visit when I was in Tampa, but I think you was out of state.


Thanks Curt. Yea, I was up in North Carolina turkey hunting while you were here. Hope all the fires here didn't mess up your visit.


----------



## woodtickgreg

@steve bellinger I'm glad you decided to work on the desk, it is a beautiful piece. I have always had a thing for green and green,Hall brothers, mission or craftsman style as it is sometimes called, and Sam Maloofs furniture. I really like the desk that you are working on, I hope it gives you great satisfaction in finishing it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Finishing up at the convention tonight and saw some serious awesome mounts. Pleased with my outcome and the judges remarks. My bird took a 85 which is a mid 2nd place just like I called it LOL more pics to come
> 
> View attachment 127122



See that base to the left of my duck with the lily pad it was one of my favorite pieces - mind you this is Southern Louisiana - so remember that theme -- here it is!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Ray D

Very cool. Love how the water is dripping off its teeth. The duck weed is a cool touch as well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

That is one seriously nifty mount! I love it when Taxidermists get bored!! Guy that used to do all my mounts up in ND, came up with some really wild fish mounts when he was playing.


----------



## Wildthings

OK one more for y'all and never seen these reproduced before - I was laughing but also thought they were awesome!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

That gator is awesome!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> OK one more for y'all and never seen these reproduced before - I was laughing but also thought they were awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 127182



That's fake? it looks yummy!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> That's fake? it looks yummy!!


Yes everything you see on the plate (ice, sauce, oysters) is fake except the shells

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> OK one more for y'all and never seen these reproduced before - I was laughing but also thought they were awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 127182



Where's the ringtailed cat?


----------



## Wildthings

Right beside the oysters hanging from a branch. Don't know if I got a picture of it. Let me check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

So I've had a day..... Started last night, I'd been in bed a couple hours and my phone rings. Phone calls in the middle of the night aren't usually good. A friend was on the way home with his family and his van dies, probably the alternator. Luckily he got as far a Lanesboro where he could park it off the highway (The last few miles he traveled before there has no shoulder, nowhere to pull off) So, being the nice guy I am I head out to pick up him and the family to get them home since they have to be to work at 5am. No biggie, he'd do the same for me. Once the parts stores open today I locate an alternator for his van, it's a shot in the dark as that van had 3 options and only one of which is in stock anywhere, none of which interchange, figure if it's the wrong one, I'll pull his, get it to the machine shop and have it rebuilt. Get the thing apart and find the housing is split, no rebuilding it but luckily the one option anyone had on the shelf is the right one. Get it out and find all the brackets on the front of the motor are loose. Turns out when he had a shop in town do the water pump they never tightened anything. Explains the ongoing coolant leak the shop can't seem to fix and the loose bracket caused the alternator to twist, cracking the case. Never taking a car there and hope he doesn't ever again either. Went through the entire front of the motor, got everything tight and put the new alternator in. Did I tell you it was raining the whole time? And I'm outdoors? I got real tired of rain running down my back into the crack of my butt. Drove back to town, picked him up after work and ran him to his van (This is a 35 mile RT each time). Got back to the shop about 2:30pm. Finally got to turning, got 40 or so Slimlines turned and finished so I have 55 ready to assemble (A scary sharp skew is your friend for volume turning), drilled and tubed the blanks for 35 toothpick holders and started turning them. The last one for the day (Number 8 for the TP holders) was a piece of Kevin's Kryptonite, Koa Sapwood, curly, spalted, stabilized. I miss that man, this was the time of year he was always cheering me on as I geared up for show season..... Now home for dinner and bed and tomorrow I get to prep all my materials for some turning demos I'm doing Sunday the 7th in Aiden, MI. Oh, I also got a laser inlay kit assembled and turned too.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 3


----------



## Wildthings

Colin you're the man!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Good job Colin. And kudos to you for being a nice guy....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

@Schroedc, you're a dam good friend Colun, I hope your buddy realizes it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> @Schroedc, you're a dam good friend Colun, I hope your buddy realizes it! Tony



These are folks I can always depend on if I need something, It's just right and proper to take care of them. I just wish it hadn't been raining

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm working on an urn box. Bocote and spalted curly maple, with redheart corners...

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I'm working on an urn box. Bocote and spalted curly maple, with redheart corners...
> View attachment 127212
> 
> View attachment 127213



Planning ahead for yourself once @Mrs RipJack13 gets fed up with all your pranks?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

My 1st day off in 10 days. Cut this up, Anchorseal when it gets shipped. Hopefully tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink

VROOOOMMM!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just got home so haven't done anything yet but picked this up from a pawn shop. Only used about twice. Had $500 on it and I've bought other stuff from her. She told me she would give it to me for $300. Believe it goes for over 1K new.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> VROOOOMMM!!!
> 
> View attachment 127292



Oh, go blow it out your.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Spent yesterday and last night and most of today on an overnight field trip with my youngest, got the van back from new tires being put on it, packed up everything for my trip and assembled two dozen toothpick holders. Now to head to bed, work my side job on Friday, run a ton of errands and leave on Saturday for Michigan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Today I mixed up two small batches of Cactus Juice, one blue and one green, and I'm soaking a couple of small loofas in them. I'll let them soak for a couple of days then put them under vacuum. Then I'll cast them in clear and figure out what to make from them. Probably bottle stoppers.

Also glued the template down to a piece of oak to make a graduation announcement/tassel holder (using the Carmichael Workshop template.) That'll get fumed once I get it cut out and sanded down. It'll give me a chance to use my new Wen scrollsaw as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

@Brink IS that a turbo for your lathe!!???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> @Brink IS that a turbo for your lathe!!???



I think he built it for @Mike1950 's lathe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I think he built it for @Mike1950 's lathe!



So it looks good but doesn't actually do anything?

Reactions: Funny 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> So it looks good but doesn't actually do anything?


Very funny.... GRRRRR

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> I think he built it for @Mike1950 's lathe!



And I'm sure he recalls fondly, when the first turbos were produced.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Productive weekend turned a few pens, cut up some blanks, and worked on an urn.





Birdseye maple on a Churchill rollerball. The rest of the pens you have to wait for pictures until @Eric Rorabaugh gets them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D

Nice work Lou. That pen is real nice. Post up a picture of that urn once it's done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Ray D sure will...it's almost there...trying to decide on the finish


----------



## Sprung

Got back to working some more on my lathe stand last night and some more today. First coat of finish went on before dinner and a second will go on before bed. Not pictured is the bottom (which will cover the compartment for the sand) and the back, which are off to the side also getting finished.

If all goes as planned, I'll have my new lathe set up on it sometime this week. I've had the lathe for a month already and haven't even had a chance to plug it in and turn it on...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Got back to working some more on my lathe stand last night and some more today. First coat of finish went on before dinner and a second will go on before bed. Not pictured is the bottom (which will cover the compartment for the sand) and the back, which are off to the side also getting finished.
> 
> If all goes as planned, I'll have my new lathe set up on it sometime this week. I've had the lathe for a month already and haven't even had a chance to plug it in and turn it on...
> 
> View attachment 127500



C'mon, the only proper finish for a lathe stand is whatever you spill on it

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

made six pens and roughed out a couple pot call blanks at a show in Michigan.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> C'mon, the only proper finish for a lathe stand is whatever you spill on it



That's true for most of us Colin, but when you have a lathe stand built of 8/4 walnut with spalted snakewood inlays, lacewood plywood back and stabilized unicorn accents like Matt you treat it differently. Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> That's true for most of us Colin, but when you have a lathe stand built of 8/4 walnut with spalted snakewood inlays, lacewood plywood back and stabilized unicorn accents like Matt you treat it differently. Tony



You buff the spills?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> C'mon, the only proper finish for a lathe stand is whatever you spill on it



But a couple quick coats of Arm-R-Seal really help show off the walnut! Especially that sappy piece along the bottom! 

(And a good coat of paste wax will help make the spills easier to wipe up...)

Besides, have you seen @Mike1950 's workbench!

(This thing won't be pristine forever.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

Making a graduation gift for our grandson. First real project with a scroll saw. You all make it look easier than it is :)

Note that I'm not giving you a close-up. There's a reason for that :)

Pre- sanding:




This is a pattern from Steve Carmichael. Graduation announcement in the left panel, tassel hangs on the right side.

After sanding it'll get fumed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> Making a graduation gift for our grandson. First real project with a scroll saw. You all make it look easier than it is :)
> 
> Note that I'm not giving you a close-up. There's a reason for that :)
> 
> Pre- sanding:
> View attachment 127550
> 
> This is a pattern from Steve Carmichael. Graduation announcement in the left panel, tassel hangs on the right side.
> 
> After sanding it'll get fumed.



That's looks very nice Albert! The angled cuts really make it stand out! Tony


----------



## rocky1




----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> That's looks very nice Albert!



Who's Albert? And why do you keep calling people by the wrong name on the forum?  I mean, it's not like everyone's first name isn't next to their post, listed at the bottom under their profile picture.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Who's Albert? And why do you keep calling people by the wrong name on the forum?  I mean, it's not like everyone's first name isn't next to their post, listed at the bottom under their profile picture.



Dangit!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry Ken, I've got  disease I guess!! Not that it's an excuse, but on the phone it doesn't show a person's name.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Dangit!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry Ken, I've got  disease I guess!! Not that it's an excuse, but on the phone it doesn't show a person's name.




Technology makes us STOOPIDER...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart

I moved this out of the way...



 

So this could move in. 





Moving from 3/4hp up to 3hp. What was it Tim "The Toolman" Taylor said?

The new owner for the Delta comes to get it tomorrow. Arh, Arh, Arh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> I moved this out of the way...
> 
> 
> 
> So this could move in.
> 
> 
> 
> Moving from 3/4hp up to 3hp. What was it Tim "The Toolman" Taylor said?
> 
> The new owner for the Delta comes to get it tomorrow. Arh, Arh, Arh.



WOW!!! Arh Arh Arh


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> I moved this out of the way...
> 
> View attachment 127578
> 
> So this could move in.
> 
> View attachment 127579
> 
> Moving from 3/4hp up to 3hp. What was it Tim "The Toolman" Taylor said?
> 
> The new owner for the Delta comes to get it tomorrow. Arh, Arh, Arh.



If you wanted a 3hp saw you could have bought that crescent one....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> If you wanted a 3hp saw you could have bought that crescent one....


Shop space is at a premium, or I would have driven the +/- 1500 miles to get it.


----------



## Brink

Sprung said:


> I mean, it's not like everyone's first name isn't next to their post, listed at the bottom under their profile picture.



Not everyone's is there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> I moved this out of the way...
> 
> View attachment 127578
> 
> So this could move in.
> 
> View attachment 127579
> 
> Moving from 3/4hp up to 3hp. What was it Tim "The Toolman" Taylor said?
> 
> The new owner for the Delta comes to get it tomorrow. Arh, Arh, Arh.



Congratulations Tom! 

By the way, I find that level of Shop Cleanliness unnerving.......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

I did a full diagnostic regime on 16 speed electronic shift transmission.
Then started on an engine teardown.

Rushed home for a few hours of joinery and a bourbon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> Congratulations Tom!
> 
> By the way, I find that level of Shop Cleanliness unnerving.......






 

This better, Tony?

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> View attachment 127592
> 
> This better, Tony?



AAAHHHHH, HOME!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Anchorsealed...here's pics of some.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

This was yesterday but...found some spalted maple, cut, and sealed.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Wands wands and more wands. These are headed to PA in the morning. Lady asked me last Saturday if I could make her 12 for a birthday party she is having on the 20th. So they had to be there by the 19th. Then Tuesday she comeback and said no I need 20 now. Well as she had all ready two dayed the money for the 12 I told her I'd try. Did I mention I work full time ruuuur. Lol well I got them done but never again on short notice.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> Dangit!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry Ken, I've got  disease I guess!! Not that it's an excuse, but on the phone it doesn't show a person's name.



Try turning your phone sideways... works for me, Bob.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Try turning your phone sideways... works for me, Bob.



Thanks Doc. You would think I would've learned that at some point over the last few years! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Got these sawed and sealed. Cherry and Walnut. The cherry is about 2 1/2" thick and the walnut is about 4" thick. Probably go into bowls or pot calls later on. Unless I decide to sell or trade.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## gman2431

Nice feather! Make sure to seal that feather really well.


----------



## Spinartist

Gave a woodturning class at my studio fer 3 newbies!! We had a great time! 
Everyone went home with a nice Florida Mahogany bowl!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Lee, you need to come teach a class in Texas! Tony


----------



## Sprung

In continuation of my quest to get my shop organized and functioning again, I determined that I need a good length of wall cabinets on the one length of wall that was still open(ish).

These small parts drawers can be handy, but they certainly take up a lot of wall space.



 

So I'm consolidating the parts, hardware, fasteners, etc from both sets of small parts drawers and the cabinet into a number of parts storage containers from Harbor Freight. I'll be able to store more hardware and fasteners and use less wall space. I'll eventually be labeling each container with our label maker when I've got them all filled up.



 

With the exception of the taller bottom compartment, each compartment is 5" tall and was made that way so that each shelf can accommodate either one of the large containers or two of the medium containers stacked so that I can adjust between what sizes of containers I'm using and where they are placed on the shelves as needed in the future and leaving the most often accessed containers on the bottom shelves. The bottom will be storage for a number of smaller divided containers I have with parts or hardware in them.

Once it's been emptied, I plan to use the cabinet for storage of sanders, sandpaper, and a few other related things and later add in another couple cabinets to the left of it, starting with where the parts drawers were located.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

You'll like that arrangement much better Matt. Makes life so much simpler when you need a small item that used to be in that organizer on the wall, in 4 different sizes. Now you just grab the entire pack and go with it, and you'll have all 4 of them when you get to the other end of the house where your project is..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Lathe stand is done! Under the bottom there is a compartment which was filled by a 50lb bag of sand. Had a chance to clean up most of the shipping oil and turn the lathe on - runs quiet and smooth and I'm looking forward to (hopefully) turning something on it tonight.

The open area in the base of the stand will eventually be filled in with some drawers and shelves (with the shelves behind doors to keep the dust out) for storage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Spinartist

Sprung said:


> Lathe stand is done! Under the bottom there is a compartment which was filled by a 50lb bag of sand. Had a chance to clean up most of the shipping oil and turn the lathe on - runs quiet and smooth and I'm looking forward to (hopefully) turning something on it tonight.
> 
> The open area in the base of the stand will eventually be filled in with some drawers and shelves (with the shelves behind doors to keep the dust out) for storage.
> 
> View attachment 127922




Mounting the headstock end back a bit is helpful for turning bowls & hollow forms & you can still do all other turning easily. 

But if you're just going to make only hair sticks how you mounted it is fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm too lazy to post twice today. I worked on a thing-

https://woodbarter.com/threads/mtuaiga-i-need-a-hooker.31621/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> Mounting the headstock end back a bit is helpful for turning bowls & hollow forms & you can still do all other turning easily.
> 
> But if your just going to make only hair sticks how you mounted it is fine.
> 
> View attachment 127932



The out of alignment angle on the stand would drive me nuts though! (But I can definitely see how that would be beneficial.) Could always change it in the future if I start doing more than 2 or 3 bowls a year, but for now I think it'll stay put.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider

Today I have started two twca cam knives. Also a filleting knife, u gauge and most importantly- whole lots of messss! :p

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

After rebuilding an engine all day, I reassembled the hanging shelf debacle, touched up the finish on barstools, and finished digging the cane out of a child's rocker.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Got an engine rebuilt and run on the dyno. 
Made 5% more power than rated. No leaks or banging.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

Put the third coat on some spalted yellow birch.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Got an engine rebuilt and run on the dyno.
> Made 5% more power than rated. No leaks or banging.



Cool...hopefully it doesn't crack. and hopefully the owner likes the height of the tractor. or you'd have to make it shorter....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> Put the third coat on some spalted yellow birch.
> 
> View attachment 127979



wowzerz.....that's beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Still working on it slowly. O this curly cherry is what I got from @pvwoodcrafts

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 13 | Creative 1


----------



## kweinert

Finished an arborvitae bowl that came from my parent's front yard last year. 


 
Filled in by the knot hole with brass from key cuttings. 


 


 

About 5" x 11"

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Love the grain...nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@steve bellinger So glad you decided to finish the desk up, it is very special and beautiful. Great work my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

I installed more lighting above bandsaws. Yikes why did i wait so long

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> I installed more lighting above bandsaws. Yikes why did i wait so long



I need to put a LOT more lights up in the shop as well. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

It's more about what I'm going to do in my shop tomorrow... two ash, two pear, and two pistache rounds

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Schroedc

I packed up the showroom to go sit at a show in pouring rain to make less than 100.00. At least the entry fee was only 10.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Brink

Not in the shop, but just outside the door.
Getting this one up and running.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

Did a little cutting, a little waxing, and a little turning... lots more to do next weekend. 

Four pear mill blanks, a small pear roughouts two pistache roughouts, a few pistache pen/striker blanks, and one finish turned, rocker bottom pear bowl sans finish... gonna let it warp and dry before final sanding and finish.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

DKMD said:


> Did a little cutting, a little waxing, and a little turning... lots more to do next weekend.
> 
> Four pear mill blanks, a small pear roughouts two pistache roughouts, a few pistache pen/striker blanks, and one finish turned, rocker bottom pear bowl sans finish... gonna let it warp and dry before final sanding and finish.
> View attachment 128147




I like to take advantage of the wet woods movement & reshaping it does. Makes for more sanding time but the piece is usually more interesting!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Finished up a vase I started on several weeks ago. Soon as I find a shady spot someplace I can take a picture of it, I'll post one, but it's a tad on the shiny side and I couldn't get a decent picture tonight. Prior to final polishing and buffing however I did get a couple on the lathe... @Anthony should appreciate it!

Overall height is 9 inches, Diameter at widest point is 2 1/4" - Bored for 1 1/2" x 7 1/2" bud vase to set perfectly and discreetly flush! Finish is oh... rattle can and a half of Spar Varnish. Wet Sanded with BLO, now buffed out with Novus 2 polish, since it was a pain on the buffing wheel.











Then I attempted Barry's cholla pen, and that failed miserably! Did figure out how to dye cholla though!!

Moving on from there I tackled Trev's pen that I owe him for the California Pepper Wood...
Stabilized Spalted California Pepper on a Gatsby Gum Metal and Gold, finish is CA wet sanded with BLO to 3000 grit, then polished.


















Then I turned a Busy Bee in Stylus Pen, and matching Busy Bee Stylus for the daughter...









And, cooked off a batch of pen blanks I'm dying, sanded those down and got them back in dye. Cleaned up my molds, so I can stick them back together. And, get ready to do a few more interesting casts.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## barry richardson

DKMD said:


> It's more about what I'm going to do in my shop tomorrow... two ash, two pear, and two pistache rounds
> View attachment 128101


Nice stuff! All bowls?


----------



## DKMD

barry richardson said:


> Nice stuff! All bowls?



Not sure yet. I've still got two ash, a pear, and a pistache in the round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Got some gluing to do..... I have thousands of feet of random moldings and trim I got from a bankruptcy auction, mostly mahogany and cherry, so I decided I need to get busy and do something with some of it. gonna be a segmented vessel, each row of pieces will become a ring. I've made a lot of segmented turnings in the past, but it's been a while. all the work is in cutting and gluing, the turning is fun and goes quick....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> Got some gluing to do..... I have thousands of feet of random moldings and trim I got from a bankruptcy auction, mostly mahogany and cherry, so I decided I need to get busy and do something with some of it. gonna be a segmented vessel, each row of pieces will become a ring. I've made a lot of segmented turnings in the past, but it's been a while. all the work is in cutting and gluing, the turning is fun and goes quick....
> View attachment 128243



Are you going to do a build thread? I would love to see that step by step! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

rocky1 said:


> Finished up a vase I started on several weeks ago. Soon as I find a shady spot someplace I can take a picture of it, I'll post one, but it's a tad on the shiny side and I couldn't get a decent picture tonight. Prior to final polishing and buffing however I did get a couple on the lathe... @Anthony should appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on from there I tackled Trev's pen that I owe him for the California Pepper Wood...
> Stabilized Spalted California Pepper on a Gatsby Gum Metal and Gold, finish is CA wet sanded with BLO to 3000 grit, then polished.
> 
> .



oooh nice love that calif pepper wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made a black walnut bowl for my neighbor...

















Its been crappy rain outside so i couldn't get good pix outside. And I gave it to em already...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I made a black walnut bowl for my neighbor...
> 
> View attachment 128245
> 
> View attachment 128246
> 
> View attachment 128247
> 
> View attachment 128248
> 
> Its been crappy rain outside so i couldn't get good pix outside. And I gave it to em already...




The bark in the first pict looks like a volcano showing the magma inside & heat moving the air above it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem

Watched Paxton make houses with all of my blanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Tony said:


> Are you going to do a build thread? I would love to see that step by step! Tony


Sure, I can do that....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today was one of those quickie jobs to help someone out. They had one of those cast iron and wood garden benches from a big box store with who knows what wood on it that had rotted away, They brought me the panels and asked to just make it usable for out at their campsite. Grabbed some plain maple from the scrap stash, quick sanded the worst of the water stains off (It's going to get painted by the end user) and put a seat and lower back on it. I need to get the rest of the bolts to finish it up as I ran out of the length I need but then it's out of the shop and off my to do list before i head to KCMO tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Today was one of those quickie jobs to help someone out. They had one of those cast iron and wood garden benches from a big box store with who knows what wood on it that had rotted away, They brought me the panels and asked to just make it usable for out at their campsite. Grabbed some plain maple from the scrap stash, quick sanded the worst of the water stains off (It's going to get painted by the end user) and put a seat and lower back on it. I need to get the rest of the bolts to finish it up as I ran out of the length I need but then it's out of the shop and off my to do list before i head to KCMO tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 128265



KCMO...  You're not doin a curly Koa run by any chance are you??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> KCMO...  You're not doin a curly Koa run by any chance are you??



Maybe.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Wake the Islander up when you get there, he's been awful quiet lately!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Wake the Islander up when you get there, he's been awful quiet lately!



He's busy packing all that koa into a container....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

I'm hoping once he gets settled back in he'll be on here more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc

So I had to run back to the shop and do a couple things before morning so I decided to scratch another piddly project off my list. I tried to talk them into rebuilding the whole thing out of white 1/2 inch HDPE sheet since it gets left outside in the winter but they don't want to do that right now so a new piece of 1/2 inch plywood done on the scroll saw they'll paint and use.

You'll get a chuckle, when it was brought to me, I was told and I quote-

"It's for that Jesus thing, you know, they put it out near Christmas with Mary and those wise guys."

I assume he meant nativity scene.....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Sprung

Been working on some stabilizing work the last couple days. Continuing to work through some dye work for @wyowoodwrker and @The100road . Just finished up 60 Lambeau Filed blanks and started in on some Spalted Oak blanks from some wood from @rocky1 .

Spalted oak:



 

I'll show the dye work somewhere here once it's done. Not sure how flashy looking a stack of 60 stabilized blanks of old pine looks, so no pics of that.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

What size are those blanks?? Can you put sompthin in fer scale like maybe
a blue lighter??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Also been working on getting my turning corner in the basement reorganized after getting the new lathe in place. Next step is to build a small workbench for the basement for my son to work at. Otherwise he's happy to glue wood scraps together while sitting on the floor - right in the middle of the very small space I've got down there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> What size are those blanks?? Can you put sompthin in fer scale like maybe
> a blue lighter??



I don't own a blue lighter... 

Pen blanks. Have some call blank sized material I need to stabilize too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> What size are those blanks?? Can you put sompthin in fer scale like maybe
> a blue lighter??



7/8" x 7/8" x 6 ish for the most part. Since he don't have a lighter handy!! 

Same size as the ones I sent home with Bob.


----------



## DKMD

Don't you hate it when you set out to turn a nice piece of ash only to discover it's riddled with wrinkles?!


 

At least the dog likes it...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

DKMD said:


> Don't you hate it when you set out to turn a nice piece of ash only to discover it's riddled with wrinkles?!
> View attachment 128367
> 
> At least the dog likes it...
> View attachment 128366




DAMN Doc!!! You got some huge ash borers up there!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Well... I got packages off to Trev and Stan in the down pour. Came home to work in the shop and 5 minutes into it the power went out; 2 hours later I resumed my efforts.

- Cooked off 2 dozen plus Chinese Tallow pen blanks that were soaking.
- Cooked off a dozen or so Spalted Oak pen blanks that were soaking in Dye.
- Cut up 2 - 3 dozen pen blanks.

Box going out to @Woodworking Vet for the Vet's Garage. David said they had plenty of pen kits, but were short of wood, but after his visit to Mike and the package I'm sending his way, they may be short pen kits again! 

Headed your way David... Box full of Spalted Red Oak Blanks, dozen or so dyed, all stabilized, Dozen Ipe blanks, (_it isn't fancy but it turns nice and I've been pleased with the pens I turned out of it_), Dozen crosscut Laminated Bamboo blanks (_the guys will have fun with this, it's interesting stuff_), half dozen bamboo cut with the grain, in case someone don't want spots all over there bamboo pens.



 

Then since the box wasn't full, and I didn't feel like shipping air, I tossed in a few rounded out Spalted Red Oak blanks. All of them split on me, but the checks in these have all been cast so they should work for bottle stoppers, calls, whatever.






Had a piece of Black Locust cut off from David I've been trying to figure out what to do with, and finally decided to pour it and make a bowl... It was a little sketchy for bowl turning before pouring it. That little chunk of bottom there in the foreground was actually loose and kinda floating around. It looks better now! However, not having any 5" bowl molds to pour it in, I had to improvise...





Quit laughing Tony, it didn't leak a drop! Piece of cardboard taped over in the bottom to lend some rigidity to the mold, otherwise all Gorilla Tape.

I don't screw my HDPE molds together, I tape them. The Gorilla tape works, no leaks if you get it sealed tight, if the resin gets in a joint and stands, the glue on the tape gets gooey, and you have to pull the mold apart and clean it. Mineral Spirits removes the goo and any tack resin remaining in the mold. Cleaning 6 - 8 of them is a pain no doubt, but screwed together molds have to be caulked, mine don't. Not at all uncommon to get 2 - 3 pours on them before having to tear them down, clean them up, and rebuild them.

Prepped a second piece of Black Locust cut off for pouring another bowl blank, although it's not quite as bad as this one, it to is a bit unstable to be turning bowls out of. Might get out my motorcycle helmet regardless!

And, to wind down from all that fun and games for the day...

Took a cross cut piece of Black Locust I cut off one of the blanks, ripped a pen blank out of it and turned an Ink Pen.

Trimline in Gun Metal, finish is CA wet sanded with BLO.

















And, later in the evening I've herded frogs around the shop for entertainment. Not sure what they're up to!! At one point had about 20 of them sitting just inside the back door, don't know if they're coming to the lights or what. Big frogs, little frogs, tree frogs, bull frogs, toads, you name it, damnedest thing I ever seen! Picked up a little chatter on this Black Locust turning the end grain, and apparently it was the right pitch and set all the frogs to singing too!! 

NO there were no drugs or alcohol in the shop and the doors have been open all afternoon, so it wasn't fumes either.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

They may be after the bugs attracted by the light. Or not


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Rocky, thank you so much for the blanks, the guys at the Vet's Garage will love them. I plan on turning my first pen with one of those. Please post a pic of your black locust bowl when its done, I really have to see how that turns out. Your pen looks great, I really like how that piece of black locust came out. I have had that almost burl type of figure, plain black locust and then spalted black locust and to me it all looks really nice when finished. Anyway, I can't thank you enough for the blanks, I'll be sure to post some pictures after its been used. There was no turning last Tuesday at the garage, rather we were busy building a new stand for the Rikon lathe that they just bought from me, should be finished next Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rocky1

CWS said:


> They may be after the bugs attracted by the light. Or not



Considered that Curt, but there really weren't a lot of bugs in the shop. Cooled off after the rain, and the bugs weren't out. I honestly don't know! They all hopped in 3 - 5 ft. and just sat there looking around, like they were enjoying the tunes on the sound system. Apparently migrated out of the woods behind the house, because they all came in the 36" walk in door, and I had 12 feet of shop door on the front open and only had 1 or 2 come in that way. It was weird!!




Woodworking Vet said:


> Rocky, thank you so much for the blanks, the guys at the Vet's Garage will love them. I plan on turning my first pen with one of those. Please post a pic of your black locust bowl when its done, I really have to see how that turns out. Your pen looks great, I really like how that piece of black locust came out. I have had that almost burl type of figure, plain black locust and then spalted black locust and to me it all looks really nice when finished. Anyway, I can't thank you enough for the blanks, I'll be sure to post some pictures after its been used. There was no turning last Tuesday at the garage, rather we were busy building a new stand for the Rikon lathe that they just bought from me, should be finished next Tuesday.




It's my pleasure to help you and the rest of the guys out David, all of your contributions to the country are greatly appreciated. And, using woodworking as a rehabilitation outlet is awesome.  Pictures of the guys work would, I am sure, be enjoyed by all. 

Pen I turned has a minor flaw or two, probably shouldn't have started it as late as I did. Glued it up and was clicking things off I wanted to get done, and it was still sitting there. Was about midnight when I started on it and got in a bit of a hurry, which that simply doesn't happen with end grain Black Locust! Turned it to my bushings, not stopping to think that .45 bushing in the middle was new, and should have been a bit over-turned to allow for finish, so the barrel is a little larger than the center band, and there's a minor chip in it along that band as well. Still pretty, love the way Locust looks; there'll be more!! And, I'll most certainly post pictures of the bowl.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I'll be sure to have photos. It'll be a chance for me to learn how to make a pen and with some nice blanks at that. I'll make sure the mentoring guy uses one Tuesday to teach pens, if he doesn't I will. Hey, actually, now that I think about it, do you mind if I split it between the Vet's garage and the woodworking shop on Fairchild Air Force Base? I live two miles from the base and as a retiree I go to base often though I don't use their shop. They teach pen making to active duty and their families, I'm sure they would like a few.

The mentor-er at the Vets Garage does a great job teaching but I'm trying to convince him that as part of turning he needs to teach equipment maintenance, sharpening and processing wood for blanks. To me its a whole picture kinda thing.

So, today I picked up to pick up loads of birch and made a 12" bowl. The wood is lightly spalted, not punky at all and 10%. Huge rounds too! Right now I have some really nice spalted casting pieces, of course I don't cast so maybe one day they'll end up here. I have lots more wood to process, a ton 10 to 16" bowl blanks in the making. Pictures coming soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

If it wasn't in the shop but rather next to the shop does that count? Processing wood to be used in the shop....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

That looks like a pile of fun!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

That's a might nice crotch you got there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

In a 24 hour period I moved the Don Ratcliff Koa stash 3 times. Once to load and had Don's help, then unloaded at 4am, now just finished moving half of it to the neighbors garage for a few days. I'll get to move it one more time after my daughter's graduation party on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## rocky1

Wherever you think it's needed, is fine with me David.

Casting isn't difficult, and it can be done without a pressure pot. You might want to read up on it before jumping in it too deep, but some of the stuff you sent me could easily be cast on your work bench. Silmar resin isn't real expensive (_until you add freight_), pick up some pearl and some dye, couple rolls of Gorilla Tape and you're set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> In a 24 hour period I moved the Don Ratcliff Koa stash 3 times. Once to load and had Don's help, then unloaded at 4am, now just finished moving half of it to the neighbors garage for a few days. I'll get to move it one more time after my daughter's graduation party on Saturday.




You'll be wore the wrinkles out of it before you get it turned!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Steve, that is looking great man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Just mulled around, getting back in NY time.
Thought I'd finish the resto on this little Stanley #2 plane.



 



 



 


Rust prone pitting



 

The way I bought it

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung

Under the weather, so taking it easy, but did manage to get some blanks out of the soak and cured in the oven. Spalted Oak from @rocky1 , Boxelder Burl from @Mike1950 , and Poplar/Mappa Burl from @Buga .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Went into the shop for a while today. Stated designing the clock case for the clock I bought a while back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Brink said:


> Just mulled around, getting back in NY time.
> Thought I'd finish the resto on this little Stanley #2 plane.
> 
> View attachment 128661
> 
> View attachment 128660
> 
> View attachment 128659
> 
> 
> Rust prone pitting
> 
> View attachment 128658
> 
> The way I bought it
> 
> View attachment 128656
> 
> View attachment 128657



That's amazing Brink! I'm thinking I wouldn't had paid over $1 for that nasty looking thing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 128653 View attachment 128655 View attachment 128652



That is coming along great! Nicely done...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Well I have spent the last few days on Chisel Handles, a marking knife and just shop organization. Just grinding I guess, also cut up some blanks from some wood that was being thrown out down the road, gotta love when San Antonio has their brush day, all this wood just piled on the side of the street. I have been known to just pick up way too much and spend days cutting blanks. The good thing is sometimes you find some really cool grain and some times you find just tool handles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NeilYeag

Finally finished up this rolling chest for my job site tools. Really got tired of not being able to find anything. I was lugging everything around in a couple of big plastic bins and had to dig through it every time to find one darn thing. This is on casters and rolls around quite easily. Both sides drop down. I have to get some big chest handles for the sides to pick it up. Also it has a till on the inside center (not in the pic) for pencils, paper and a lot of small stuff. Truthfully with this, my skill saw, a drill and some saw horses I can pretty much handle anything. Plus, everything in its place and.......... HA

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/rolling%20tool%20chest%202%20800x680_zpsxuuimt25.jpg 
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/rolling%20tool%20chest%201%20663x800_zpsmc0i5ugo.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

My neighbor gave me a couple of pieces of redwood. Cut a few pieces up to see what it was like. Love it! Really good... whatever you call the look in the grain.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Looks like curly redwood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Pretty neat. His sister was a park ranger in Cali and a fire burnt some redwoods. They had them cut down and got a wedge and another small piece. They were both charred on the outside. I was glad to have it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It will probably need to be stabilized. It seems really soft. Not punky soft but like it wouldn't hold up in a pen or anything. Any opinions on that?


----------



## Lou Currier

It is a soft wood but is great for pens!


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Picked up the bearing for my lathe and installed them in my Jet 1236. I forgot how quiet that lathe was suppose to be, also worked on a new mallet, and restoring a very old spokeshave. I went with a green instead of black. I going to use the green color on all my equipment. I guess has something to do with Greenlee. One day when I Grow up and get my permanent shop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Will it need stabilized?


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Will it need stabilized?



Shouldn't need to be.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

The curly redwood is a soft wood. I have tons of it, and from personal experience, yes, it would benefit from being stabilized. I'm actually buying a stabilizing system because of how much of this I have. I've turned a bowl with it, the only way I could finish it was to soak it in poly. I gave my neighbor some and he had a hard time doing a pen with it until it soaked it in CA. It makes awesome bowls, bottle stoppers, pens and so on. But it is a soft wood prone to tear out. At least the curly redwood I have is.


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Will it need stabilized?



I'll muddy the waters and agree with both Lou and David.  From my experience, it depends on the piece. I have turned some redwood or redwood burl for pens that had no need to be stabilized. And I've turned some that definitely needed to be stabilized and limped along the way with CA soaking. I'm set up to stabilize, so these days I err on the side of stabilizing something questionable, rather than turning it and going through a ton of CA to harden it or going through the time of collecting things to be stabilized and then sending it out to someone and waiting to get it back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thanks for the input. I cut and planed some more and I think I'll have to have this stabilized. There are small cracks all through these pieces. Never seen a wood crack like this but I've never messed with redwood. It's not a tree you see often in Virginia


----------



## Tom Smart

Some "lathe doodles" from shop scraps. Cherry on manzanita base. No finish in the manzanita yet.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Processed some black locust, hawthorne and cottonwood logs today. Love the red in the hawthorne. I convinced my cousin that he should store his 30" Husqvarna chainsaw at my house. After a couple beers he agreed since he wasn't using it any time soon. Now, maybe one day when I'm done collecting and processing wood I'll actually get a chance to turn some more bowls!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

I got a last minute call yesterday for an art show I had been waitlisted for and it's a really good show (Over 3K in sales last year for me) so since parts came late yesterday I got some more seam rippers and bottle stoppers cranked out today. Not bad for having to stop turning at 2:30 in the afternoon to take the kids to Trap team. Was a fun day, shot 3 rounds myself and they held the fundraiser raffle drawing for a 1500.00 trap gun and I lucked out and won it! The school won;t put a dime into trap so the kids either have to fund raise or pay several hundred dollars each to pay for shells and targets. I wish the schools would fund it like they do EVERY OTHER sport, and the plays, and speech and the drama department but since it has guns the school board freaks out. At least this year they did classify it as a varsity sport with students eligible to earn an athletic letter. I don;t know how it is elsewhere but in MN there are more kids shooting trap than playing football and basketball.

Here's the gun- An SKB Century III, starting price is 1470, plus they also are including the hard case which is a buy up on those. I just have to run down on Monday and pick it up.



 

And here is the output for today-

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## ripjack13

Damyouluckydog#!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I wonder how much wood @Schroedc would have to have in trade for the gun!!


----------



## Ray D

Nice score on the gun Colin. Shooting trap is a lot of fun. Good luck on the upcoming show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Woodworking Vet said:


> Processed some black locust, hawthorne and cottonwood logs today. Love the red in the hawthorne. I convinced my cousin that he should store his 30" Husqvarna chainsaw at my house. After a couple beers he agreed since he wasn't using it any time soon. Now, maybe one day when I'm done collecting and processing wood I'll actually get a chance to turn some more bowls!!
> 
> View attachment 128720
> 
> View attachment 128721
> 
> View attachment 128722
> 
> View attachment 128723
> 
> View attachment 128724
> 
> View attachment 128725



Never seen Hawthorn with red in it, what species is it? Looked like plum to me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I have no idea what species of hawthorn, the arborist that gave me this second log just said hawthorn.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Woodworking Vet said:


> I have no idea what species of hawthorn, the arborist that gave me this second log just said hawthorn.


@phinds 

David, I would almost bet it is a 'plum', likely an armed plum, implying thorn-like barbs and spurs.... Several species of plum are armed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Can't say that I disagree with plum. I was talking with a friend in northern Idaho this evening and he says he has lots of hawthorn up there but he said he never heard it referred to plum. But then he's not a wood guy... I don't know if it makes a difference or not but there were no thorns on this piece or any of the branches. No matter, its an absolutely beautiful wood. My neighbor made an awesome pen with one of my cutoffs.


----------



## phinds

Certainly doesn't look like any hawthorn I've ever seen. I agree w/ Mark; fresh cut plum looks like a good guess. Send me a cutoff and I'll tell you for sure.


----------



## Blueglass

Tom Smart said:


> Some "lathe doodles" from shop scraps. Cherry on manzanita base. No finish in the manzanita yet.
> 
> View attachment 128719


I love that! Sweet little piece. Is that on Facebook anywhere I would love to share that.


----------



## Tom Smart

Blueglass said:


> I love that! Sweet little piece. Is that on Facebook anywhere I would love to share that.


Less, thanks. Sorry, its not on Facebook, I really don't use that. Probably should learn to though.


----------



## Blueglass

Tom Smart said:


> Less, thanks. Sorry, its not on Facebook, I really don't use that. Probably should learn to though.


No you're better off if you don't. It is too easy to waste time on FB.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

? For ya all. In your opinion what looks better the home made pulls or the factory ones. The wife and me are at odds as what I should put on it. O this is nothing new as after 40 years marriage still don't always see I to eye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The factory pulls give it a more modern look and the home made pulls give it a more rustic look  I would have to say it depends on where the desk will be and what the surrounding decor is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony

For me the homemade ones look better but if it were in my house it would be whichever ones she said. Just makes life easier IMO. Either way you did a fine job Steve! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray D

I always prefer homemade pulls. Yours look great to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

As Lou stated up there, the factory handles give it a more refined/elegant look Steve.

The homemade handles are cool as can be, and might work with a normal rectangular or square drawer, or with some plainer lumber, but in my personal OCDizm opinion, for what that's worth, they just look way too busy with the angled lines of the drawers, curly woods, contrasting plugs and trim strips. And, it's honestly not the handles themselves, but the big black spots on each of the handle screaming "HEY LOOK AT ME!!" that detract there on my part.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

All right just to let ya know the wife likes the home made ones best. I wasn't sure about them and I had the factory ones left over from a job I had done years ago. Now I'm still not sure what I'll do yet but we'll see if she wins out in the end like normal. lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Worked on another urn and made a few credit card pens. 

Quilted red gum eucalyptus 


 

Camphor 


 

Live oak sap wood

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D

Nice work Lou. That camphor is nice looking stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

The otherwise of shop time, seeking the things you make. I'm sitting in 90 degree weather, no breeze, sweating my butt off. But at least I'm selling lots of stuff. Had to grab another case of 100 boxes for the pens late morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> The otherwise of shop time, seeking the things you make. I'm sitting in 90 degree weather, no breeze, sweating my butt off. But at least I'm selling lots of stuff. Had to grab another case of 100 boxes for the pens late morning.
> 
> View attachment 128847


What sells best for you, Colin?


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> What sells best for you, Colin?



It's all over, this weekend I've sold 30 seam rippers, last show sold one. Sierra/Mesa over the long term probably the one I make and sell the most of....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Had to think this morning as I haven't used the jig in years.  Did get it dialed in though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D

Made a few stoppers today...actually finished off a few. Mid 90's in Florida this week so about an hour in my garage shop at a time is all I can stand. Lol You Florida guys have any idea what kind of wood is in the first photo? A buddy at work gave me some "cherry" a while back so now that's it's dry I at least wanted to give him something made from it. It's obviously not cherry. This is actually from an 8 in diameter root section. No smell and relatively soft.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Nice stoppers Ray! Where do you get your kits from? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D

Thanks Tony. Berea hardwoods. Actually purchased these a number of years ago. Back then they used the black o-rings but today they apparently come with some silicone o-rings...in my opinion they look much better in silicon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Woodworkers warehouse has similar ones that are reasonably priced.


----------



## Ray D

Lou Currier said:


> Woodworkers warehouse has similar ones that are reasonably priced.


That's good to know. Lou, any idea what the wood is in the top picture?


----------



## Lou Currier

Not sure...maybe jacaranda?


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Not sure...maybe jacaranda?




My first thought was palm, but that changed to some type of oak. Or maybe Jacaranda?
But you say its from a root... umbrella tree?


----------



## Spinartist

Started a lamp shade for an order from a show. Norfolk Island Pine cut down a month ago in Boca Raton, Fl.
Should a seen the pile on the floor!
S

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

Spinartist said:


> My first thought was palm, but that changed to some type of oak. Or maybe Jacaranda?
> But you say its from a root... umbrella tree?


A buddy of mine that lives in Central Florida was clearing his land to build a house. This tree was taken down, he called it cherry, but they left the roots. When he went to put a fence in he had to dig up the 8 inch diameter roots. This is from those roots @Spinartist


----------



## Schroedc

Ordered over 3 grand in pen kits and such, then home to work on getting an EAB infested tree down. The power lines are making it interesting. Taking it down in pieces to make sure I don't electrocute myself.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Another show today, getting crazy low on inventory....

What you see is all I have for pens and such. I really need to turn a crap ton of inventory. I leave in 36 hours for a week long trip to Washington DC with my son for school, I'll get back and have 4 days in the shop and then off to the boundary waters for a week.... The joys of show season

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Spinartist

Had two of the regulars over & a Lady taking her 3rd woodturning class. She did her first natural edge bowl with bark edge.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Spinartist That's so cool to see them all working away at the same time! I never received any instruction, just trial and error and fumbled my way along. Lol. It's great that they can learn from you

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## steve bellinger

getting closer. as you can see i went with the majority of votes and did the hand made pulls.( i lose again) LOL

Reactions: Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Steve, again, so glad you decided to finish the desk. It is absolutely beautiful! Love the pulls and the overall style of the piece.
Most excellent work and craftsmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

steve bellinger said:


> getting closer. as you can see i went with the majority of votes and did the hand made pulls.( i lose again) LOL
> 
> View attachment 129548


Still looks good. Are you trimming out the left base as done on the right, or is it a statement....?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Steve, that thing is great man! I know you don't care for the pulls, but that is a winning look! They tie it together with the ebony accents on the top beautifully. You need to be dam proud of this build! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Mr. Peet said:


> Still looks good. Are you trimming out the left base as done on the right, or is it a statement....?


 Mark yea i'll be trimming out the left side and the back just like the right side. Just ran out of cherry boards, so i'm gonna have to find some. Been asking but even the saw3 mills don't have any at this time. I do know a place in Mississippi, but would have to take a day off work, as there only opened Monday through Friday.


----------



## Tony

steve bellinger said:


> Mark yea i'll be trimming out the left side and the back just like the right side. Just ran out of cherry boards, so i'm gonna have to find some. Been asking but even the saw3 mills don't have any at this time. I do know a place in Mississippi, but would have to take a day off work, as there only opened Monday through Friday.



I bet @woodtickgreg could help with the cherry, I seem to recall seeing some in the mill drippings he wagged home some time back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

O i'll find some. Just not in any big hurry. I can find it on line if i really needed to get it done.


----------



## Spinartist

Cindy lady came over for her 4th woodturning class! She made an AWESOME spalted Mango pen, a matching letter opener & a spalted Mango saltmill.
While I was standing around I cut, drilled (damn you @rocky1 ) & glued, & drilled, & glued, & drilled, & glued, etc..., epoxied tube in, trued ends, mounted & turned & glued & turned & glued & sanded & glued... one of the _coolest_ honey comb pen blanks I got from @rocky1 when I visited him in April.
Rocky, I don't remember you telling me how wonderful these are to work with!! Well, with teaching a student & working on a difficult blank at the same time, all present & I are very impressed with the final product!! 

I don't know if I want to show it to the honey bee keepers down here cause they'll want to order a bunch. I'd have to charge double the normal rate for the trouble it was to make.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

@steve bellinger I have cherry boards too if you need some I can cut to whatever size you need and ship it. And I do ave a bunch of mill rippings but I don't know if they will be wide enough.


----------



## Schroedc

steve bellinger said:


> O i'll find some. Just not in any big hurry. I can find it on line if i really needed to get it done.



What sizes do you need? I have about 450 BF of rough 4/4 cherry....


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> Cindy lady came over for her 4th woodturning class! She made an AWESOME spalted Mango pen, a matching letter opener & a spalted Mango saltmill.
> While I was standing around I cut, drilled (damn you @rocky1 , & glued, & drilled, & glued, & drilled, & glued, etc...),epoxied tube in, trued ends, mounted & turned & glued & turned & glued & sanded & glued... one of the _coolest_ honey comb pen blanks I got from @rocky1 when I visited him in April.
> 
> Rocky, I don't remember you telling me how wonderful these are to work with!! Well, with teaching a student & working on a difficult blank at the same time, all present & I are very impressed with the final product!!
> 
> I don't know if I want to show it to the honey bee keepers down here cause they'll want to order a bunch. I'd have to charge double the normal rate for the trouble it was to make.



Oh yes I did! 

They are a tad frustrating with cells wanting to pop out, but if you take your time, it does result in one really cool honeycomb pen.

Don't worry, they get easier after the first one, but only because you know about where to get real serious about gluing, and turning and gluing and turning some more, and getting out the 80 grit, a good file or fine toothed rasp that isn't real sharp works well in there too, and some more gluing. There is a reason I haven't made a bunch of them!

They do look sweet when you get done though, color is about perfect on them, in every respect, if I could just figure out how to get the resin to penetrate the cell walls. 

I think @NeilYeag needs some knife scales out of that stuff too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Oh yes I did!
> 
> They are a tad frustrating with cells wanting to pop out, but if you take your time, it does result in one really cool honeycomb pen.
> 
> Don't worry, they get easier after the first one, but only because you know about where to get real serious about gluing, and turning and gluing and turning some more, and getting out the 80 grit, a good file or fine toothed rasp that isn't real sharp works well in there too, and some more gluing. There is a reason I haven't made a bunch of them!
> 
> They do look sweet when you get done though, color is about perfect on them, in every respect, if I could just figure out how to get the resin to penetrate the cell walls.
> 
> I think @NeilYeag needs some knife scales out of that stuff too!



Used only spindle roughing gouge & parting tool!! I started sanding with 220 grit!!  Then 400 grit & micro mesh up to 3200 grit & then some polishing compound. Flawless finish


----------



## rocky1

How well did the parting tool work? Hadn't considered using that one, but it would maybe be less apt to lift pieces out of the cell structure. You use it in standard fashion, or did you by chance lay it flat? I can envision both working, but the latter suggests a Carbide Diamond Detail Cutter might work well also; less surface area on the tool lifting on the cell structure. 

If you get it close, 220, 320 grit is adequate, no doubt; Silmar sands really nice. Last one I did, I quit turning a good ways out, glued everything up tight, then started sanding it down to finish it, because of the way my layers were working in the blank. Appeared I was going to have a lot of very thin cells when I got close to finish size, and was afraid I was going to pop them loose turning it. 

And, yes... Silmar finishes beautifully! Wet sanded at 3000 grit, you're just satisfying OCDism to try and buff it. It'll come off the lathe looking like glass. I like to use Novus 2 Plastic Polish to finish Silmar up, guaranteed to make it sparkle!! Also works wonders on CA, plastic headlights on your vehicle, plastic windows in pickup toppers, plastic windows in the jeep ragtop... It's a terrific product, a little goes a long way, and worth every penny to have a bottle on the shelf for the shiny stuff. 

The smaller cells do work a little easier than the large cell you turned.


----------



## steve bellinger

Schroedc said:


> What sizes do you need? I have about 450 BF of rough 4/4 cherry....


thanks man but as the shipping would kill me. . Besides I really need to find something local as I want to made a office chair to match. Thanks for the offer though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

@rocky1 Parting tool worked great. Used 1/8" wide tool & only took 1/16" wide cuts. Once round used spindle roughing gouge cutting on 45* angle. Stopped frequently to check for loose cells & reglue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

A scew might have been better than a parting "toll"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

waiting for the " ahhh scew you"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

In the shop cleaning, answering work emails, And getting stuff done for some big jobs coming up and a few last minute requests.

Cut and routed some blank plaques, Cut about 1000 pen blanks for orders placed last week, about 500 of them will need to get dyed and stabilized too. While I was doing that let the laser work on the previously cut and routed plaques for a dinner that need to be delivered by noon tomorrow. Also cleaned out about 200 pounds of scrap wood to donate to my neighbors fire pit as my firewood barrels are plumb full.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Finished these four today and they are on their way out the door  Love this kit from Penturners Warehouse. All done with walnut.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> about 500 of them will need to get dyed and stabilized too



Got the big chamber up and running yet?


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Got the big chamber up and running yet?



Not yet, will probably finish it after I get back from the canoe trip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got a bunch of stuff cut, drilled, tubed and started turning. Knocked off early to take my wife to a movie tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung

Put another coat of finish on the top for my wife's new desk. Not a top I made - going the easy route on this one - a solid laminated beech top from Ikea w/ metal screw on legs that she's having me repaint in the color of her choice.

Also cycled the vacuum chamber - one batch out, one batch in. And ordered much of what I need to build a couple/few new vacuum chambers - I've really outgrown having just one chamber and have been setting aside money to expand on the number of chambers I'm running. Also putting together a manifold that will allow me to run multiple chambers at the same time off my one vacuum pump.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Day two of turning, then assembled everything turned yesterday and today.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13

Not in the shop, but on the kitchen table....
I started glueing up 2 jigsaw puzzle pen kits. 



 



 


I didn't like the color layout they had numbered them to go, so I mixed up the two kits pieces...


 



 


Now to fill in the cracks with some black stuff and glue it ..

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sidecar

I'm puzzled ... ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Schroedc

Finished the boxes for the stamp pens I turned yesterday, then started to shorten a canoe paddle handle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ok, I'll bite, why would you shorten a canoe paddle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Because it's too long!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok, I'll bite, why would you shorten a canoe paddle?



@rocky1 is right, there is a method for measuring a canoe paddle length to fit the user, when I made that one I made it too long thinking that it was different with a bent shaft paddle. If it's too long you tire quickly moving it in a longer arc and aren't as efficient paddling. I cut it down to fit my stroke length better.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I cut it down to fit my stroke length better.




:scare3::scare3::scare3:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS

So what else did you do this week?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

I picked up some maple and walnut for the 4 bowls that were ordered. I also picked up a bunch of Baltic Birch plywood for an outfeed table and a set of table saw jigs. And a router lift which is going into the outfeed table. 

The only thing this has to do with the shop is that I stacked the wood in there.

I *might* try filming the outfeed table build just to have a second video on my channel. I will try to get pictures and post them up here somewhere if there's any interest.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

So my shaft is cut down and the end shaped to fit my hand. Even got some poly rubbed in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> So my shaft is cut down and the end shaped to fit my hand. Even got some poly rubbed in.
> 
> View attachment 129939




Is that fer your canoe powered lathe??

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Is that fer your canoe powered lathe??



Fer beating kids that get out of line. Or paddling a canoe. Either one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

Schroedc said:


> So my shaft is cut down and the end shaped to fit my hand.



Don't they normally do that when you're much younger?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar

Schroedc said:


> So my shaft is cut down and the end shaped to fit my hand. Even got some poly rubbed in.
> 
> View attachment 129939


You really gonna stick that beautiful piece of work down in an algee Bloom or knock rocks over in the crick look'n for crawl dad's ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sidecar said:


> You really gonna stick that beautiful piece of work down in an algee Bloom or knock rocks over in the crick look'n for crawl dad's ?



Works a lot better than using just your hands. One of these days I'll do a tutorial on how easy it is to make them.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Today I wrote some thank you cards to a few very caring family members but I didn't do that until after I put my new lathe together. I only had my Jet 1642 for two months but it was sold a couple days ago when I found out about my early Christmas present, my family made up the difference (the 1642 sold for what I paid for it). This is a new Jet 1640evs with a rotating headstock, it will make it easier for me to stay in a stool and keep working at the lathe when I can't be on my feet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> Today I wrote some thank you cards to a few very caring family members but I didn't do that until after I put my new lathe together. I only had my Jet 1642 for two months but it was sold a couple days ago when I found out about my early Christmas present, my family made up the difference (the 1642 sold for what I paid for it). This is a new Jet 1640evs with a rotating headstock, it will make it easier for me to stay in a stool and keep working at the lathe when I can't be on my feet.



Awesome David!!! Have you fired that puppy up yet? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Schroedc said:


> Works a lot better than using just your hands. One of these days I'll do a tutorial on how easy it is to make them.


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Tony said:


> Awesome David!!! Have you fired that puppy up yet? Tony



@Tony , are you crazy? Its perfectly clean and waxed, and my shop doesn't have one piece of saw dust in it right now, why would I mess all that up? 

Actually, I did turn it on, very quiet, very smooth and rpm goes down to 33 (specs say 40). I'm too pooped today as I had a long drive back home today and then had to go get this. Maybe tomorrow. Definitely not this weekend, I'm picking up a bunch of black locust that needs to be processed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> @Tony , are you crazy? Its perfectly clean and waxed, and my shop doesn't have one piece of saw dust in it right now, why would I mess all that up?
> 
> Actually, I did turn it on, very quiet, very smooth and rpm goes down to 33 (specs say 40). I'm too pooped today as I had a long drive back home today and then had to go get this. Maybe tomorrow. Definitely not this weekend, I'm picking up a bunch of black locust that needs to be processed.



A clean Shop? I don't understand what you're saying. Can you explain this to me @ripjack13 ????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Tony said:


> A clean Shop? I don't understand what you're saying. Can you explain this to me @ripjack13 ????



*A clean shop* - definition; A mythical place once thought to be in existence but after extensive searches none have yet to be found. A rumor to raise the hopes of spouses across the globe, a place where every woodworker would get lost.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok, I'll bite, why would you shorten a canoe paddle?



I couldn't resist! 

Short version of it...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Woodworking Vet said:


> *A clean shop* - definition; A mythical place once thought to be in existence but after extensive searches none have yet to be found. A rumor to raise the hopes of spouses across the globe, a place where every woodworker would get lost.




@Kenbo - show David the mythical place!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> A clean Shop? I don't understand what you're saying. Can you explain this to me @ripjack13 ????



Clean shop? What are these devil words you speak of?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> @Kenbo - show David the mythical place!!



I would show him my mythical place, but his head would explode.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I suppose I shouldn't mention that my small shop is usually spotless.... 8 out of 10 times I clean, sweep and vacuum when I'm done for the day. I know, I'm an amateur woodworker and I'm not doing it right.


----------



## rocky1

You haven't met Ken have you??? Klick on his name up there, and go look up a few of his model build threads... The guy cleans his shop between pieces! He cuts 3 identical pieces, he shuts down and breaks out the dust buster between cuts! He builds model cars now, parts the size of a mouse's testicles. You gotta blow pictures up 1000x to find a speck of sawdust on progress pictures. Rumor has it, he goes through the kitchen cabinets and rearranges his wife's Tupperware Bowls in his sleep!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> I suppose I shouldn't mention that my small shop is usually spotless.... 8 out of 10 times I clean, sweep and vacuum when I'm done for the day. I know, I'm an amateur woodworker and I'm not doing it right.



You've got 2 choices here David. Either stop all that silly cleaning or move to Canada. That's the place for OCD cleaners!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Woodworking Vet

You'll be happy to know that I couldn't wait so I went back into the shop last night and started turning a black locust bow. And I only cleaned up half the shavings. Love the lathe so far!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> You'll be happy to know that I couldn't wait so I went back into the shop last night and started turning a black locust bow. And I only cleaned up half the shavings. Love the lathe so far!




You know the rules, pics or it didn't happen!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Look at this mess! I'm telling you I didn't finish cleaning last night when I was done turning.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Okay, so here is the bigger picture. But usually after turning I clean all this up before calling it a day. My neighbor says my shop is always too clean, he thinks I by stuff from other woodworkers and claim it as my own work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> Look at this mess! I'm telling you I didn't finish cleaning last night when I was done turning.



Amateur.........

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Tony now thats a shop I can work in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

@Tony , the next time I'm in Austin I'll come down and visit you and get your shop all nice and tidy. Then you'll have all sorts of space to store a bunch more wood. I would be happy to sell you more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh dear God... now we got 2 @Kenbo 's!!


Well maybe not!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> @Tony , the next time I'm in Austin I'll come down and visit you and get your shop all nice and tidy. Then you'll have all sorts of space to store a bunch more wood. I would be happy to sell you more!



I hope you're planning to visit a long time!


----------



## Sprung

5' of 6" Schedule 40 Clear PVC arrived today! Along with end caps for the bottoms of the chambers. Also was out shopping today and picked up a whole mess of fittings that I need. Still have a few things I need that I'll be ordering tonight.

Now I need to determine what is a safe way to get a clean, square cut on a piece of 6" PVC... (But first I also need to determine what lengths I want to build the chambers.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Woodworking Vet

@Tony , should I ask @Mike1950 to pack up some of my shavings and bring them to you? I mean if you're not buying any wood right now the least you can do is take my shavings. Looks like you have a little bit of room.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> 5' of 6" Schedule 40 Clear PVC arrived today! Along with end caps for the bottoms of the chambers. Also was out shopping today and picked up a whole mess of fittings that I need. Still have a few things I need that I'll be ordering tonight.
> 
> Now I need to determine what is a safe way to get a clean, square cut on a piece of 6" PVC... (But first I also need to determine what lengths I want to build the chambers.)
> 
> View attachment 130013



Do you have a 10" plywood blade? Use your TS, put blue tape on the PVC to cut down on chipout, use your miter gauge or sled. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Do you have a 10" plywood blade? Use your TS, put blue tape on the PVC to cut down on chipout, use your miter gauge or sled. Tony



I briefly thought of that with the table saw with a sled (not miter gauge - don't feel it would be enough support as you'd really want to support both sides on something like this), even though you'd have to make at least 2 cuts to cut it. But, while it's not necessarily heavy, 5' of this stuff would be really awkward to try and manage across a table saw.

@Schroedc - you buy that 32" bandsaw and get it up and running in your shop yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> 5' of 6" Schedule 40 Clear PVC arrived today! Along with end caps for the bottoms of the chambers. Also was out shopping today and picked up a whole mess of fittings that I need. Still have a few things I need that I'll be ordering tonight.
> 
> Now I need to determine what is a safe way to get a clean, square cut on a piece of 6" PVC... (But first I also need to determine what lengths I want to build the chambers.)
> 
> View attachment 130013


Take it to a machine shop. Probably a gullitine type bandsaw

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Take it to a machine shop. Probably a gullitine type bandsaw



I've thought of that, but couldn't find anyone real close by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Didn't do anything in the shop today, but a local friend who got out of turning dropped off a bunch of chunks and blanks that he had collected. 

Some honey locust, several big chunks of cedar, spalted birch and maple, and several other odds and ends. Got to figure out what to do with the cedar... I'm not a fan of the smell, so there may be a few cedar bowl and mill blanks for sale soon.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Take it to a machine shop. Probably a gullitine type bandsaw



Ok, found a few possible ones if I start looking 30 or 40 miles out from me. Yeah, I really do live in about the middle of nowhere!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Didn't do anything in the shop today, but a local friend who got out of turning dropped off a bunch of chunks and blanks that he had collected.
> 
> Some honey locust, several big chunks of cedar, spalted birch and maple, and several other odds and ends. Got to figure out what to do with the cedar... I'm not a fan of the smell, so there may be a few cedar bowl and mill blanks for sale soon.
> 
> View attachment 130014



Doc, what is this piece?


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I briefly thought of that with the table saw with a sled (not miter gauge - don't feel it would be enough support as you'd really want to support both sides on something like this), even though you'd have to make at least 2 cuts to cut it. But, while it's not necessarily heavy, 5' of this stuff would be really awkward to try and manage across a table saw.
> 
> @Schroedc - you buy that 32" bandsaw and get it up and running in your shop yet?



Do an initial cut on the bandsaw and burn am inch or two, then do the finish cut on table saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Do an initial cut on the bandsaw and burn am inch or two, then do the finish cut on table saw.



I think I've got it figured out. A friend not on WB (hey, I've told him he should join, but he hasn't!) suggested a miter saw or a miter box. Definitely not going to try it with a powered miter saw. But the miter box idea is a win. Unless I come up with something better, my plan is to build a custom miter box that will hold the pipe and allow me to get a square cut that shouldn't need a ton of cleanup work to get it smooth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

6" PVC with a handsaw is gonna be a LOT of work!! Better find an air conditioner to work in front of so you don't overheat!! Speaking from many years experience repairing PVC distribution pipes of assorted shapes and sizes... you don't want a saw with a lot of set, so yes the miter saw might be a real good option. Fine side of a wood rasp works well for smoothing the cut, a nice smooth shearing cut with the rasp works best, then taper the outside edge a little, so it'll slide into your cap easily. 

Go visit the local lumber yard and pick up a piece of valley tin long enough to wrap around the pipe and lap, to mark it, if necessary. Line an edge up nice and square, duct tape it together, then tape it in place so you can roll it to mark all the way around without it moving. 

With a handsaw, without a lot of set, I wouldn't worry about chipping it honestly, just take your time, start your cut, then roll the pipe away from you as you cut so you aren't being real aggressive on the finished outer surface, back side of the pipe, and clean the outside edge lightly with the rasp after you recover from sawing it.


----------



## Sidecar

Sprung said:


> 5' of 6" Schedule 40 Clear PVC arrived today! Along with end caps for the bottoms of the chambers. Also was out shopping today and picked up a whole mess of fittings that I need. Still have a few things I need that I'll be ordering tonight.
> 
> Now I need to determine what is a safe way to get a clean, square cut on a piece of 6" PVC... (But first I also need to determine what lengths I want to build the chambers.)
> 
> View attachment 130013


Build a mider box and use a good hand saw ?


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> Doc, what is this piece?
> View attachment 130015



Oreo wood! Black on the outside, White in the middle...

Something(probably maple)that was wrapped in stretch plastic about 4 years ago...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Sprung said:


> I think I've got it figured out. A friend not on WB (hey, I've told him he should join, but he hasn't!) suggested a miter saw or a miter box. Definitely not going to try it with a powered miter saw. But the miter box idea is a win. Unless I come up with something better, my plan is to build a custom miter box that will hold the pipe and allow me to get a square cut that shouldn't need a ton of cleanup work to get it smooth.



What about a V block attached to the miter gauge on your bandsaw?


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> What about a V block attached to the miter gauge on your bandsaw?



I can get about 13 1/2" out of my 14" bandsaw - and need to make at least one cut at 15". But the V-block gives me an idea for the table saw. Make a V-block to attach to the miter gauge, include a top to keep consistent length, then run it through, turn it, run again, repeat until it's cut through, then cut the next piece. Less time consuming than a handsaw.

Y'all got me thinking with your ideas on how to accomplish this.


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Sprung A v block on a 12" miter saw may work well.
@DKMD I love the smell of cedar! That big block looks awesome! I would be interested in it if you decide to sell it.


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> @Sprung A v block on a 12" miter saw may work well.



Probably would, if I had a 12" miter saw! 

In the end I was able to accomplish it very simply, easily, and safely with my bandsaw. I spent some time thinking about my needs for chamber sizes. Even bounced it off my wife (not that she could give me advice on it - but it helps me to vocalize the problem and my thoughts on it sometimes). I decided that one 24" chamber and two 12" chambers would meet my needs very well - large volume and longer pieces can be done in the larger one, smaller runs of colors can be done in the shorter ones. This is in addition to an 8" cubed chamber I already have and am using.

So now I have a 12" piece of pipe leftover that I'll be building into a 4th chamber. Haven't decided yet if I'll be building it as an additional chamber for myself or if I'll be building it to sell. Really leaning towards selling it, but won't make a final decision on that until it's done.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1

@Tony needs it! He's not buying wood right now, so he should have funds left over for PVC pipe!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> View attachment 130030
> 
> View attachment 130031



Something fell off....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> @Tony needs it! He's not buying wood right now, so he should have funds left over for PVC pipe!!



I agree! Especially since @Tony has mentioned to me at least once or twice that he might like to get into stabilizing sometime!


----------



## Schroedc

Does starting wood on fire count? I did have to whittle kindling..... Tomorrow mooring heading into the BWCA for a week, no idea if we have coverage up there. If not, see you in a week!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Finished a tool handle out of sycamore waiting on my tool from @jaustin

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ray D

Looks great @Lou Currier. What's that on the butt end of it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Ray D 12 gauge head stamp

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

@Lou Currier . I thought it looked like a shotgun casing but I could not enlarge the picture to see it well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Cleaned up a set of 3 kitchen knives after heat treat for an order.
These will get some of Blakes @Az Turnings DIW for handles

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Sidecar

Built a work bench for the ol sawmill

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sidecar

Hmm no picture.....


----------



## Blueglass

Worked on the guitar parts for 12 hours. Top is glued to the body and will cure over night. I carved the arm contour and bent the top around it. 2 necks need a little more sizing and the truss rods. I will also be adding Mesquite stiffeners seeing as it is supposed to be the most stable wood. I've had a good day. Pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> Worked on the guitar parts for 12 hours. Top is glued to the body and will cure over night. I carved the arm contour and bent the top around it. 2 necks need a little more sizing and the truss rods. I will also be adding Mesquite stiffeners seeing as it is supposed to be the most stable wood. I've had a good day. Pics tomorrow.



Is that skeet some of mine or have you been cheating on me?????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass

Tony said:


> Is that skeet some of mine or have you been cheating on me?????


It is your's I've been saving it just for this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger

I'm calling it done except for buffing it out. Will do that this weekend after it cures out. Ordered a bankers chair and a banker lamp for now to go with it. Will make a chair some time in the future but the wife said get one till then so I did.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Blueglass

Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Beautiful piece Steve!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The accents really bring it together

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

steve bellinger said:


> I'm calling it done except for buffing it out. Will do that this weekend after it cures out. Ordered a bankers chair and a banker lamp for now to go with it. Will make a chair some time in the future but the wife said get one till then so I did. View attachment 130154


It's absolutely a thing of beauty Steve, I'm so very glad that you decided to finish it. I have enjoyed watching it all come together. It is a style that I really like. 
Well done sir, well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Ya all know I wasn't sure if l wanted to finish this but now I'm glad ya talked me into it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

@steve bellinger , that rocks...not implying wobbly...just rocks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Ha @TimR you know rock and roll will never die.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

The desk is a thing of beauty, Steve!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Haven't posted in this thread in awhile so here's what I've been working on. I've got a booth at a big festival up near Dallas in October, 60,000 people go every year. Biggest show I've ever done, pretty nervous about it. I'm trying to get just a ton of stuff built. A lot of cutting boards, some turnings, etc. We'll see what ends up happening! Tony

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Tony Really nice stuff! I like the cheese cutters and the first board especially.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> @Tony Really nice stuff! I like the cheese cutters and the first board especially.



Thanks Greg! You ought to think about making some of the cheese cutters, you got plenty of wood and they're easy, quick to make, and sell like hotcakes! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Where near Dallas is show? My brother has house in Fort Worth & I need to go visit!


----------



## rocky1

Dude!! If you got all that made up, you got room for more WOOD!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Where near Dallas is show? My brother has house in Fort Worth & I need to go visit!



Lee, the show is in Waxahachie which is South of Dallas. You should come to SWAT in August, a bunch of us will be there for that! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I made a thing.



 

This will allow me to run up to four vacuum chambers at one time off the same vacuum pump. Which is good, because soon I'll be running 4 vacuum chambers for stabilizing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I made a thing.
> 
> View attachment 130285
> 
> This will allow me to run up to four vacuum chambers at one time off the same vacuum pump. Which is good, because soon I'll be running 4 vacuum chambers for stabilizing.



@Sprung What did that cost you to build? Want to build another and ship it to me? 

Seriously though, I need one and haven't gotten around to building one yet....


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in awhile so here's what I've been working on. I've got a booth at a big festival up near Dallas in October, 60,000 people go every year. Biggest show I've ever done, pretty nervous about it. I'm trying to get just a ton of stuff built. A lot of cutting boards, some turnings, etc. We'll see what ends up happening! Tony
> View attachment 130175 View attachment 130176 View attachment 130177 View attachment 130178 View attachment 130179



Which hardware are you using for the cheese cutters? Those are sharp and I could see moving some up here....


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> @Sprung What did that cost you to build? Want to build another and ship it to me?
> 
> Seriously though, I need one and haven't gotten around to building one yet....



I'm into it probably about $60 to $70 for what you see pictured. I'd have to find receipts from Menards to get the prices of the items that I bought there to know the exact cost. The manifold and vacuum gauge I picked up from Amazon and the rest from Menards. I figured I'd add the vacuum gauge to the manifold because it was cheaper to add one there than it would be to add one to each of 4 chambers to accomplish the same thing. Didn't take long to put it all together - maybe 45 minutes, and that included keeping an eye on and entertaining my wife and two sons who were in the garage with me to make sure none of them hurt themselves or got into things they shouldn't.

I gave thought to saving some money by skipping the quick connects and just hard plumbing the vacuum line and lids to the manifold, but really wanted the ability to remove them for storage and to help avoid a rat's nest of tubing. I've got 40' of 1/4" vacuum hose to plumb it all with - about half of that will be dedicated to relocating my vacuum pump to outside of my turning area in the basement so it's not so loud in there if I want to do something while the pump is running.

With the time and hassle of buying all the parts to build anothed, I'd have to sell the unit for at least $140 to get me interested in making another one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I'm into it probably about $60 to $70 for what you see pictured. I'd have to find receipts from Menards to get the prices of the items that I bought there to know the exact cost. The manifold and vacuum gauge I picked up from Amazon and the rest from Menards. I figured I'd add the vacuum gauge to the manifold because it was cheaper to add one there than it would be to add one to each of 4 chambers to accomplish the same thing. Didn't take long to put it all together - maybe 45 minutes, and that included keeping an eye on and entertaining my wife and two sons who were in the garage with me to make sure none of them hurt themselves or got into things they shouldn't.
> 
> I gave thought to saving some money by skipping the quick connects and just hard plumbing the vacuum line and lids to the manifold, but really wanted the ability to remove them for storage and to help avoid a rat's nest of tubing. I've got 40' of 1/4" vacuum hose to plumb it all with - about half of that will be dedicated to relocating my vacuum pump to outside of my turning area in the basement so it's not so loud in there if I want to do something while the pump is running.
> 
> With the time and hassle of buying all the parts to build anothed, I'd have to sell the unit for at least $140 to get me interested in making another one!



Thanks, that gives me a ballpark, I'll have to look up that manifold and build one next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Which hardware are you using for the cheese cutters? Those are sharp and I could see moving some up here....



Colin, these came from Prodyne. I got mine from a group buy on LAP but you can buy them directly from them. Woodcraft has them, but they're $12. That's too rich for my blood! Tony

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

My wife knows this is my box of stuff I'm planning to sell. She hasn't seen it in a while, but saw it today and there's much more in it than the last time she saw it. Now I'm told I need to get it sold soon and that she's got ideas for the money.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

What I did in my shop today. I used a bunch of acetone.
My 86 year old buddy Herbie said I need some help here!! He was c/a gluing small black glass beads into a recess he cut in top of a woodturned box & put WAY to much c/a glue in. It spilled all over both his hands gluing two fingers together, same two fingers & thumb to the box lid.

It took 5 minutes of spraying acetone to get him loose from the box lid & another 15 minutes of soaking both hands in acetone to get all the glue off!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> My wife knows this is my box of stuff I'm planning to sell. She hasn't seen it in a while, but saw it today and there's much more in it than the last time she saw it. Now I'm told I need to get it sold soon and that she's got ideas for the money.
> 
> View attachment 130287


And that is why I don't have a wife!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> And that is why I don't have a wife!



To be fair to her, it was things I promised her that I'd buy her once I sold some blanks. It's just that I wasn't planning to try and do much selling until later in the summer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> To be fair to her, it was things I promised her that I'd buy her once I sold some blanks. It's just that I wasn't planning to try and do much selling until later in the summer!



Didn't you promise her you'd buy her a bunch of that curly Koa that resides a couple hours away from you? Lucky Katy!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Nice looking stuff @Tony , I really like your cutting boards. I think you'll do very well at the craft fair. Now, when you get all that sold, just like @rocky1 said, you'll have plenty more room for more wood. I'm already putting a box together for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

You need some Black Locust for cutting boards Tony... that stuff is TOUGH, and it look so cool!! Makes a purty bottle stopper too!! David will be more than happy to hook you up, he just ran into another big Black Locust stash. Well not literally ran into it, but it was offered to him. You need some Red Oak to build cutting boards out of too?


----------



## Woodworking Vet

This black locust that I went to get is awesome! 30" diameter logs ten feet long. Too big for me to cut and load so I'm waiting for my friend to set up his portable mill. I did bring some back from the 18 to 20" logs and cut into it yesterday. Not your normal black locust pattern. Its lighter in color with lots of figure and even birdseyes, tons of chatoyance! And no voids or insect holes. I'll have to get a picture when I'm done with the bowl. Now I just need someone with a truck to help bring it all back to the house. Like @rocky1 said, its tough. When dry its like cutting into concrete so I imagine it would make great cutting boards, just in case anyone knows someone that makes cutting boards. Maybe @Tony knows someone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> This black locust that I went to get is awesome! 30" diameter logs ten feet long. Too big for me to cut and load so I'm waiting for my friend to set up his portable mill. I did bring some back from the 18 to 20" logs and cut into it yesterday. Not your normal black locust pattern. Its lighter in color with lots of figure and even birdseyes, tons of chatoyance! And no voids or insect holes. I'll have to get a picture when I'm done with the bowl. Now I just need someone with a truck to help bring it all back to the house. Like @rocky1 said, its tough. When dry its like cutting into concrete so I imagine it would make great cutting boards, just in case anyone knows someone that makes cutting boards. Maybe @Tony knows someone.



Pics David, pics! @Sprung has said forever that he needs to make some cutting boards.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

You're right, I need pictures. If I didn't have company coming today I would take them today so tomorrow. If I can remember. I'm not quite as old as Mike1950 so I should remember.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> @Sprung has said forever that he needs to make some cutting boards.



Man, if you can find me an extra day in the week to spend on getting stuff done... Or even a handful of hours...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

I don't think I have shown off my fancy new thicknesser.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Blueglass said:


> I don't think I have shown off my fancy new thicknesser.
> 
> View attachment 130320




Just what does your fancy new thicknesser do & how do it do it?? All us woodturners want to know!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

The piece of wood gets double sided taped to the bottom. The tray sets on top of the rails. The router in the tray goes back and forth over the board as I move the tray forward a step at a time until I get to the end of the board. I reset the depth and do it again. At the end I usually run it length ways just to smooth things out. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## steve bellinger

got the desk moved into the house and set up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist

Blueglass said:


> The piece of wood gets double sided taped to the bottom. The tray sets on top of the rails. The router in the tray goes back and forth over the board as I move the tray forward a step at a time until I get to the end of the board. I reset the depth and do it again. At the end I usually run it length ways just to smooth things out. I hope that makes sense.




No... So you are planning the board using a router?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> No... So you are planning the board using a router?



Yes, that is exactly what Les is doing. I've seen it done countless times on large scale for slabs and wide boards, but Les is the first person I've seen do it on a small scale. It really is genius though to do it on a small scale if you don't have a planer. You could even set it up to taper the thickness of the board, if that is something you desired to do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Yes, that is exactly what Les is doing. I've seen it done countless times on large scale for slabs and wide boards, but Les is the first person I've seen do it on a small scale. It really is genius though to do it on a small scale if you don't have a planer. You could even set it up to taper the thickness of the board, if that is something you desired to do.



Also, the advantage to using this instead of a planer is that if you have a board that is twisted, cupped or bowed you can shim it and get a flat surface on one side to start out. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

Sprung said:


> Yes, that is exactly what Les is doing. I've seen it done countless times on large scale for slabs and wide boards, but Les is the first person I've seen do it on a small scale. It really is genius though to do it on a small scale if you don't have a planer. You could even set it up to taper the thickness of the board, if that is something you desired to do.


Plus I couldn't run the angled headstock thru a planer. It works great for what I have been needing to do. It has gotten a ton of use this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Tony said:


> Also, the advantage to using this instead of a planer is that if you have a board that is twisted, cupped or bowed you can shim it and get a flat surface on one side to start out. Tony


and I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have done the same thing for very wide slabs, except I shim the board and hot melt glue it down for the first side. This is also great for endgrain, Like rounds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar

In the shop "Laundry Turn'n"


----------



## Sidecar

In the shop " Laundry Turn'n " !

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS

Sidecar said:


> In the shop " Laundry Turn'n " !
> 
> View attachment 130351


I remember those days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Working on my four projects.
Moma helped by sanding the first table I ever made. Then I gave it a quick wipe down of Penofin

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tony

Finishing up this beast. 18 x 24 x 2, Cherry end grain. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice @Tony , only bitch about cherry is it is easy to burn. I hope you sanded out the burn marks, lol. And you have to show us pics of that with the finish on it, that's a lot of cherry end grain that's going to look very cool with the finish on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I left my shop a mess for the night. You guys happy now?

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

That's a minor little mess. I had one of those going on a for a week or so now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

@rocky1 , I have to say, I really like your new profile pic.


----------



## Sprung

Worked on a few pens Monday night and Tuesday afternoon.



 



 

This last one was for a custom order. Thuya Burl on a Black Ti & Rhodium Cigar.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Woodworking Vet said:


> I left my shop a mess for the night. You guys happy now?


Seriously? You call that a mess? Amature !!!



Woodworking Vet said:


> @rocky1 , I have to say, I really like your new profile pic.


Not me, I miss seeing his ugly mug!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

I took 2 big boards and made a couple hundred little boards with grooves in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made a bunch of scrap wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Woodworking Vet said:


> @rocky1 , I have to say, I really like your new profile pic.



Where's yours?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Working on my four projects.
> Moma helped by sanding the first table I ever made. Then I gave it a quick wipe down of Penofin
> 
> View attachment 130502



Looks like she painted it black from here....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I'm camera shy


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> I'm camera shy



Doesn't have to be you my man, just something!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> Doesn't have to be you my man, just something!



Now you tell us?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like she painted it black from here....



You can see it from 91 miles away?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> Now you tell us?



You're Grandfathered in having to adhere to Kevin's rules, you do have to stay with self-portraits! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> You can see it from 91 miles away?




I have good glasses...


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> I have good glasses...



So do I, but they don't help me see farther.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Whisky and oreos?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

I believe that's what he called it the other night when he posted it!!


----------



## Spinartist

You know he's serious when his coaster is made of stone.


----------



## ripjack13

I cleaned around my bandsaw today...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I cleaned around my bandsaw today...
> 
> View attachment 130734




How much fer a large flat rate wheel barrow??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

I can check if you really need some firewood...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i like those three, look kinda spalted and kinda like the california pepper?


----------



## ripjack13

The top two are old punky fbe and the bottom is the ambrosia maple i just cut up.


----------



## rocky1

I see lots of pen blanks in there, a few bottle stoppers, a small bowl or two!! My God Man!! Go back to the shop with that before your wife digs out her Blue Canadian Bic Lighter and makes BTUs of the lot!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Did you see the 1911 grip?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

No I missed it!! Now I know you need to sort through it better!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sidecar

ripjack13 said:


> I cleaned around my bandsaw today...
> 
> View attachment 130734


You certainly need a smoke house !!!


----------



## woodman6415

It's a grasshopper day here .... wipe on wipe off .... the bosses new kitchen cabinets... staining before assembly...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

My favorite part of any woodworking project is with that first coat of finish goes on. This is Amboyna Burl on a bird and trout knife.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 11 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier

NICE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

@NYWoodturner , if I sent you an experimental set of scales would you make a knife for me? I think I've got a process figured out and want someone better than me to try them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Schroedc said:


> @NYWoodturner , if I sent you an experimental set of scales would you make a knife for me? I think I've got a process figured out and want someone better than me to try them out.



You bet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I got to be outside and grind away insufficient and cracked welds, then reweld them

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

NYWoodturner said:


> My favorite part of any woodworking project is with that first coat of finish goes on. This is Amboyna Burl on a bird and trout knife.
> 
> View attachment 130776
> 
> View attachment 130777



Lets see the blade on that beauty!!


----------



## rocky1

Brink said:


> I got to be outside and grind away insufficient and cracked welds, then reweld them




Big ugly rods, high heat, multiple pass filet weld, vertical down... Nicely done Brink!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Well brought this home yesterday from the scrap yard. Think it was originally an Oliver Treadle lathe that has been converted to run with a motor. Cant believe it was in a scrap pile at the yard. Another project to work on I guess. But the bearings seem good, and the tail stock works better than my Jet 1236 does. Just a small little piece of history, Really wish it had the treadle base or the original flat belt but guess I can always get someone to machine the flat belt pulley.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung

I've been continuing to work on getting my garage/shop organized and doing a little bit of rearranging.

This week so far I've covered a big hole that was in the wall/floor from where there was once an access panel to fill a cistern with delivered soft water. It hasn't been used in many years and I had removed the steel door and frame so that dad and I could run natural gas and a couple new circuits out to the garage previously. Finally got the hole covered up and moved the heater back in place in front of it. Also built a stand to give my electric smoker, that I use as a kiln, a permanent home. And put up a shelf to give my toaster oven for curing stabilized blanks a permanent home as well. This was all after moving a bunch of stuff out of the way so I could get to that wall in the shop.

Also finished something I've been wanting to build for a long while now - a place to give my drills, their chargers, and some bits a home, instead of leaving them in random places where I either can't find them or knock them on the floor. Added one more spot than needed because I know one day, probably soon, it'll be filled.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Well brought this home yesterday from the scrap yard. Think it was originally an Oliver Treadle lathe that has been converted to run with a motor. Cant believe it was in a scrap pile at the yard. Another project to work on I guess. But the bearings seem good, and the tail stock works better than my Jet 1236 does. Just a small little piece of history, Really wish it had the treadle base or the original flat belt but guess I can always get someone to machine the flat belt pulley.
> 
> View attachment 130921
> 
> View attachment 130922
> 
> View attachment 130923



Looking at the headstock and the feet on it, that one was most likely used off a line shaft with a flat belt. The treadle ones had the pulley further inboard of the legs or feet usually

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Cut some more blanks, started plans to radically downsize, or maybe even eliminate the showroom and turn the building almost completely into shop space. 

Also picked up some nice older Jorgensen clamps for a couple bucks each.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Schroedc said:


> Looking at the headstock and the feet on it, that one was most likely used off a line shaft with a flat belt. The treadle ones had the pulley further inboard of the legs or feet usually


I figured it used a flat belt at one time was converted to modern type belt, but the only ones I have seen on google that matched this with the weight and the size was the treadle ones, but will look some more. thanks for the info


----------



## Spinartist

Made a new magnetic door sign.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Oil change, transmission service, tire rotation, new exhaust, a/c recharge, cut some cookies, polished out some poly, milled some oak and glued stuff up.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

I sanded and buffed a piece of bocote for Matt's leather tool holder.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> I've been continuing to work on getting my garage/shop organized and doing a little bit of rearranging.
> 
> This week so far I've covered a big hole that was in the wall/floor from where there was once an access panel to fill a cistern with delivered soft water. It hasn't been used in many years and I had removed the steel door and frame so that dad and I could run natural gas and a couple new circuits out to the garage previously. Finally got the hole covered up and moved the heater back in place in front of it. Also built a stand to give my electric smoker, that I use as a kiln, a permanent home. And put up a shelf to give my toaster oven for curing stabilized blanks a permanent home as well. This was all after moving a bunch of stuff out of the way so I could get to that wall in the shop.
> 
> Also finished something I've been wanting to build for a long while now - a place to give my drills, their chargers, and some bits a home, instead of leaving them in random places where I either can't find them or knock them on the floor. Added one more spot than needed because I know one day, probably soon, it'll be filled.
> 
> View attachment 131010



Matt do you only have the drill for ryobi? 

I've have had a combo set for years I never used and checked them the other day to see the batteties are junk. If you want the saw zall and skill saw they are yours for free just pay me shipping. If not to the trash they go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> I sanded and buffed a piece of bocote for Matt's leather tool holder.
> 
> View attachment 131076



Perfect! Now throw that blank on the lathe and make a mill

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

What with the drop in traffic through my shop I made the decision to better utilize my space and turn a good chunk of the main side of my building into productive space for assembly, prep, casting, etc. by getting rid of a lot of the retail area. So started this morning and had my 18 year old daughter help me with the heavy lifting (She's 6 feet tall and can kick anyone's butt) We're also in the local community theater production of Annie so we had to take some time out in the middle of the day for the Matinee. Tomorrow morning I'll get the rest of the cleaning, organizing, and prep done so I can crank out a bunch of stuff this week since I have a couple shows and squat for inventory.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Matt do you only have the drill for ryobi?
> 
> I've have had a combo set for years I never used and checked them the other day to see the batteties are junk. If you want the saw zall and skill saw they are yours for free just pay me shipping. If not to the trash they go.



I have the skill saw and the chainsaw (was a combo set w/ an additional free item), but all they do is collect dust. With a brand new set of batteries that were fully charged, both could be usable - on a limited basis. The chainsaw even did a handful of camping trips with my father and did a good job of cutting 7" and smaller limbs up for firewood. However, I'm on my third set of batteries for this drill and those have been going downhill. I've already decided that when the time comes that the batteries are worthless that I will be replacing the drill. I had decided that if I replaced the batteries again I'd upgrade to the Lithium ones - and have to buy a new charger. However for less money I can buy a brand new Ridgid w/ two Lithium batteries and lifetime free replacement on batteries, so that's the way I'll eventually be going. Thank you for the offer though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Managed a 1/2 hour on my pen for the swap but the back is giving out fast. Bi-lateral protrusion, compression, and stenosis at L3/L4, L4/L5, and L5/S1. Very dibilitating...see doc on Tuesday.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> What with the drop in traffic through my shop I made the decision to better utilize my space and turn a good chunk of the main side of my building into productive space for assembly, prep, casting, etc. by getting rid of a lot of the retail area. So started this morning and had my 18 year old daughter help me with the heavy lifting (She's 6 feet tall and can kick anyone's butt) We're also in the local community theater production of Annie so we had to take some time out in the middle of the day for the Matinee. Tomorrow morning I'll get the rest of the cleaning, organizing, and prep done so I can crank out a bunch of stuff this week since I have a couple shows and squat for inventory.
> 
> View attachment 131093




Cute picture of you and the daughter, I do hope y'all have a copy of that one slated for a shelf in the living room. That's classic!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> Managed a 1/2 hour on my pen for the swap but the back is giving out fast. Bi-lateral protrusion, compression, and stenosis at L3/L4, L4/L5, and L5/S1. Very dibilitating...see doc on Tuesday.



Dude... What did you do in Tallahassee? Take care of yourself Lou! Hope the doc get's you back up and running.


----------



## CWS

I have to agree that picture is a family treasure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS

I started on a pen for @Spinartist. Spent most of the day looking for that 2x4 of spalted pine I got from @tclm a couple weeks back. Started cutting on a 60 foot maple that came down last week during the storm and landed on the fence.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

I mowed the grass and then opened the box that the pen parts for @ripjack13's pen came in. Then I worked on my sermon for tomorrow. Now I am done. Long day tomorrow as the wife and I will be traveling to Austin tomorrow after worship to look in on the daughter in law of my buddy Henry (logging partner). She and Henry's son and their baby were involved in a bad accident early Friday morning trying to get home from the airport in Austin. Henry's son and grandbaby are beat up and bruised but both were released and are ok and home. The daughter in law was in the back seat with the baby when it happened. Which is a good thing as the engine from the vehicle ended up in the passenger side front seat. The bad news is that she was not wearing her seatbelt but was lying down in the back seat and is in a coma and has been having a series of mini strokes caused by some fatty tissue that came from her fractured femur which traveled to and lodged in her brain. Docs at this point aren't sure she will ever wake up or if she does how bad the damage will be. I hate times like this. It is during these times that I feel absolutely at my weakest. Helping folks find peace and hope is difficult in times like this.

Reactions: Sincere 15


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Cute picture of you and the daughter, I do hope y'all have a copy of that one slated for a shelf in the living room. That's classic!



Hoping to get a well lit, in focus one tomorrow at the last show we do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Clay3063, I really hate to hear anything like that. I'll be saying a prayer for her and the family. I'm nowhere near but if there's anything we can do, be glad to!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Lou Currier, hope you get well buddy. Rest well and don't over do it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

@CWS 
I'm using fence wood too!!1


----------



## rocky1

Brink that brings back nightmares of the past week! Old man said the brakes went out on his 2006 Chevy one ton. Called the mobile mechanic to come look at them. 

I took the 2012 Chevy to lunch that day, mud in the rear wheels was causing a little shake. While washing rear wheels out, noticed both rear rotors were scarred up. Told him to call the mechanic back, and add brake job on that one to the list. 

Mechanic got out here, decided to check the Dodge, 138,000 miles, never had a set of brakes put on it. Front brakes were getting a little close on it too. 

Started on the 06... rotors on the front, debated the rear, but it doesn't get used for a lot of heavy hauling, and it just had new rotors on the rear a couple years ago, so they were in acceptable tolerances and we left them. Pads all the way around. Done pretty quick with that one.

2012 Chevy... Caliper was hung up on left side rear, inside pad was broke in the middle, back side of rotor was way worse than it appeared, outside was worse than it appeared too, right side wasn't exactly pretty, so it was getting rotors on the rear, which he had ordered and picked up. Tore the right side seal pulling the rotor, rusted to the axle, nothing we could have done different. And, the parking brake shoes were pretty much gone, so we added rear axle seals, and parking brakes to that job. Along with the rear rotors and pads all the way around. Had to wait on parts, supposed to be in first thing the next morning, finally arrived 2:30 in the afternoon. Got it back together pretty quick, although the engineer that designed that set up was obviously high on crack when he designed all of that. 

5 pm we started on the Dodge thinking that one was gonna be a quick pads only job, and we were gonna wrap it all up and be done if we worked a little late the second night... Yeah right! Mechanic I was assisting, pulled the right caliper and set it up on top of the rotor, and I saw the rotor move. Told him to pick the caliper back up, grabbed the lugs and I could wiggle the hub about a 1/4" up and down. He wasn't impressed!! 

Then I told him, "If you don't like that one, you really don't want to look at the end of the axle tube!"

Seal was out and it was leaking gear lube. Went to the left side, started tearing it down; it was leaking worse. Bearings are a sealed hub unit on that one, $300 each, left side had to come out to replace the seal anyhow, and the old man said to replace both. So that one went from just pads all the way around to pads, hubs, axle seals, and more waiting on more parts. Advanced Auto had one hub coming out of Jacksonville, the other out of Lakeland, one was here first thing in the morning, the other arrived 1:45 that afternoon. 

Seals were dealer item only, closest we could find those was Palatka 90 miles away. Parts truck had already left when we found them, so since we were waiting on parts anyhow, I jumped in the car and drove 90 miles down there after them. Got back with that, and was almost to the shop, 15 miles out in the country, when the old man called and queen bees were in at the post office, and the other hub was in. Dropped the seals, back to town, pick up bugs and parts; flooded in there! Had to pick up other parts and drop at dealership for the mechanic, then back to the house, where he was cussing the hub for being wrong part, while trying to get things back together before it rained out there, since we were working on the concrete slab in the front yard. NOT inside.

He said it bottomed out 1/4" before seating, was trying to show me what was going on, I'm looking. Told him to get me his caliper. 

I measured it, told him, "there's only .002" difference." 

He said, "that's it!" 

I told him, "the new part is smaller." 

He said, "it's that shoulder, has to be!!"

I measured it, told him, "there's about .002" difference." 

He said, "that's it."

I told him, "the new part is smaller."

I measured it every way under the sun, and aside from rust and grime on the old part making it about .002" difference every direction I measured, the two parts were identical. And, in every case the new part was smaller. He started to walk off, and proceeded to cuss like a sailor, which was odd, since he's former Army. 
I didn't even have to turn around, I just kinda laughed and said... "Forgot to put the rotor on behind it; didn't you! 

So, we put it back together, in the rain! And, finished up late Thursday, so he could get back to the other job he was supposed to be on 2 days earlier.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clay3063

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Clay3063, I really hate to hear anything like that. I'll be saying a prayer for her and the family. I'm nowhere near but if there's anything we can do, be glad to!



Eric, I thank you. At this point everything is in God's hand. Just keep praying buddy. I am part of a international group of Christian ministers who will be passing this information on to their congregations tomorrow and lifting prayers up for this family. Each added voice and petition on their behalf is another added blessing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Lou Currier, hope you get well buddy. Rest well and don't over do it!



Eric...that's what 30+ years of toting that stuff around your waist will do


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> Dude... What did you do in Tallahassee? Take care of yourself Lou! Hope the doc get's you back up and running.



That drive didn't help that's for sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Prayers going out from down here in Florida too Clay. Even many doctors question the effects prayer has on recovery. But prayer has been scientifically proven to heal. Keep a positive mindset.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Lou Currier said:


> Eric...that's what 30+ years of toting that stuff around your waist will do



I believe it. Especially in my side of the deal. You can tell after a day of walking up and down these mountains we have here!


----------



## Lou Currier

@Eric Rorabaugh I liked it better when I first started...a lot less stuff...now we have to grow 4 pant sizes to fit it all...but I don't miss the funny stick called a PR24 that always has a tendency to knock me it the knee or just get in the way but god forbid if you didn't have it on your belt when you got out of you car and your hat properly affixed to your cranium  and that pepper spray...I always seem to get the worse end of any deployment. The taser, however, is a good tool for an old man like me who doesn't much run these days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

gman2431 said:


> Matt do you only have the drill for ryobi?
> 
> I've have had a combo set for years I never used and checked them the other day to see the batteties are junk. If you want the saw zall and skill saw they are yours for free just pay me shipping. If not to the trash they go.


Sprung passed, I can use them if you still have them, let me know what you want for shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> @CWS
> I'm using fence wood too!!1


Green osage I hope.


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> I mowed the grass and then opened the box that the pen parts for @ripjack13's pen came in. Then I worked on my sermon for tomorrow. Now I am done. Long day tomorrow as the wife and I will be traveling to Austin tomorrow after worship to look in on the daughter in law of my buddy Henry (logging partner). She and Henry's son and their baby were involved in a bad accident early Friday morning trying to get home from the airport in Austin. Henry's son and grandbaby are beat up and bruised but both were released and are ok and home. The daughter in law was in the back seat with the baby when it happened. Which is a good thing as the engine from the vehicle ended up in the passenger side front seat. The bad news is that she was not wearing her seatbelt but was lying down in the back seat and is in a coma and has been having a series of mini strokes caused by some fatty tissue that came from her fractured femur which traveled to and lodged in her brain. Docs at this point aren't sure she will ever wake up or if she does how bad the damage will be. I hate times like this. It is during these times that I feel absolutely at my weakest. Helping folks find peace and hope is difficult in times like this.



Clay, for what my prayers are worth, you've got them. I hope for the best! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Okay @woodtickgreg Here it is done. Finish sanded, few coats of mineral oil/wax and it's ready to go. Got rid of most of the burn marks gone, just a couple in the corners. Now to find a crane to lift it..... Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Sprung passed, I can use them if you still have them, let me know what you want for shipping.



Cool man! 

Hit me up in a week for a reminder.... Got some other stuff to get out then I'll box em up. 

I also may be going to the ann arbor art fair this upcoming weekend so I will be near your neck of the woods. You wouldn't by chance be going would ya?


----------



## woodtickgreg

gman2431 said:


> Cool man!
> 
> Hit me up in a week for a reminder.... Got some other stuff to get out then I'll box em up.
> 
> I also may be going to the ann arbor art fair this upcoming weekend so I will be near your neck of the woods. You wouldn't by chance be going would ya?


 Cool, will do. I did not know that was on, I might! If I do we will surely meet up. I'll keep you posted on that, I too have a lot going on right now, too much all at once, it's wearing me out. What day do you plan to be there?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Okay @woodtickgreg Here it is done. Finish sanded, few coats of mineral oil/wax and it's ready to go. Got rid of most of the burn marks gone, just a couple in the corners. Now to find a crane to lift it..... Tony
> View attachment 131128


Very nice looking now with the finish, it really warmed it up. Well done sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Cool, will do. I did not know that was on, I might! If I do we will surely meet up. I'll keep you posted on that, I too have a lot going on right now, too much all at once, it's wearing me out. What day do you plan to be there?



More than likely just a day trip on Saturday. But if someone will dog sit for me I might get a room then drive home Sunday.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CWS

Started to stabilize a couple Pine pen blanks to send along with my pen to trade. One red pine and one whatever kind @Tclem sent that I made the pen from.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

CWS said:


> Started to stabilize a couple Pine pen blanks to send along with my pen to trade. One red pine and one whatever kind @Tclem sent that I made the pen from.


You know I have a secret stash of primo pine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Tclem said:


> You know I have a secret stash of primo pine



The lumber rack at Home Depot isn't a secret.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

Tony said:


> The lumber rack at Home Depot isn't a secret.


It was until you ruined it.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> Green osage I hope.




Nope.. Home Depot pressure treated post.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Nope.. Home Depot pressure treated post.



Is that the same as stabilized pine?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Dyed and stabilized!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Nope.. Home Depot pressure treated post.


I'm sure it will be awesome. @ripjack13 said you could make a silk purse out of a pigs ear

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

I finished moving a few tools after cutting 70% of my showroom off for work space.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson

It's been a long slog, but I finally got this off the lathe today. Wanted to do a big segmented turning just for kicks, I think I have segmenting out of my system for a while ha ha. White oak and walnut, 13"x 33" I plan on fuming it with amonia, I'll let ya know how that goes.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Schroedc

Ok, It's about 9:15pm, Time to start assembly of the turning from yesterday and today. We'll see when I finally decide to throw in the towel and head home....

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

2 hours and 15 minutes of jerking the handle and I'm headed home. This is what two days of going full out gets done in my shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## rocky1

Damn your getting slow in your old age!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

I grabbed a chunk of elm and made a little doodad to hold my pen collection.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D

DKMD said:


> I grabbed a chunk of elm and made a little doodad to hold my pen collection.
> 
> View attachment 131398


Some good looking pieces on those shelves. The pens are in good company.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## kweinert

I got a piece of the wall taken out and the A/C mounted. Still have to fill in the holes around the A/C. Now I'm probably going to have to insulate the wall I built and the ceiling if the A/C is actually going to do much good. With nothing but 90+ days in the foreseeable future though, I had to do something. The ass end of the A/C projects into the wife's side of the garage so I have to open the back door and the garage door a bit to allow for air circulation.

Also got my branding iron epoxied into the handle. I think it's a bit of spalted silky oak if I'm not mistaken. I'll post up pictures of that once I get it turned.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> I got a piece of the wall taken out and the A/C mounted. Still have to fill in the holes around the A/C. Now I'm probably going to have to insulate the wall I built and the ceiling if the A/C is actually going to do much good. With nothing but 90+ days in the foreseeable future though, I had to do something. The ass end of the A/C projects into the wife's side of the garage so I have to open the back door and the garage door a bit to allow for air circulation.
> 
> Also got my branding iron epoxied into the handle. I think it's a bit of spalted silky oak if I'm not mistaken. I'll post up pictures of that once I get it turned.



Don't forget plumbing or a bucket to collect condensate.


----------



## Spinartist

Made a small laminated bowl.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## CWS

That's kinda cute. Same size as a siagon tea cup

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

That's kinda cute! Terrific way to use up scraps as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Yesterday I went out to @woodman6415 and bought a Grizzly 0642 from him. Got that heavy a** thing home, unloaded and set it up, cleaned the bed and waxed it. Can't wait to fire this puppy up!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Yesterday I went out to @woodman6415 and bought a Grizzly 0642 from him. Got that heavy a** thing home, unloaded and set it up, cleaned the bed and waxed it. Can't wait to fire this puppy up!!! Tony
> View attachment 131515



You know you can't make cutting boards with that thing... right????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## steve bellinger

Tony said:


> Yesterday I went out to @woodman6415 and bought a Grizzly 0642 from him. Got that heavy a** thing home, unloaded and set it up, cleaned the bed and waxed it. Can't wait to fire this puppy up!!! Tony
> View attachment 131515


Tony that is the same lathe I had at one time. The two things I didn't like that you should watch out for is the banjo and the reeves drive pullies. O and the fact that it don't go any slower. If I remember right the slow speed is around 5 or 600. All in all it's a alright lathe for the money.


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> You know you can't make cutting boards with that thing... right????


Just you wait and see Clay!



steve bellinger said:


> Tony that is the same lathe I had at one time. The two things I didn't like that you should watch out for is the banjo and the reeves drive pullies. O and the fact that it don't go any slower. If I remember right the slow speed is around 5 or 600. All in all it's a alright lathe for the money.



Thanks Steve. I need to replace the belt on it, was reading about the pulleys, apparently it's a common problem. The high speed was a concern for me as well, Rocky sent me a link on how to slow it down if need be. Once I play with it awhile I'll have a better idea. What about the banjo was a concern for you? Tony


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Just you wait and see Clay!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve. I need to replace the belt on it, was reading about the pulleys, apparently it's a common problem. The high speed was a concern for me as well, Rocky sent me a link on how to slow it down if need be. Once I play with it awhile I'll have a better idea. What about the banjo was a concern for you? Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Tony said:


> Yesterday I went out to @woodman6415 and bought a Grizzly 0642 from him. Got that heavy a** thing home, unloaded and set it up, cleaned the bed and waxed it. Can't wait to fire this puppy up!!! Tony
> View attachment 131515



I'm in a hurry to get this set up and running so that when @Mike1950 comes to Texas he can give me some turning pointers!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> I'm in a hurry to get this set up and running so that when @Mike1950 comes to Texas he can give me some turning pointers!



Good luck buddy. Don't know him personally. But, from what I've seen of his posts he has a very limited vocabulary... mainly limited to one guttural sound; "GRRRRR". If you have the ability to decipher that you're a better linguist than I am.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> I'm in a hurry to get this set up and running so that when @Mike1950 comes to Texas he can give me some turning pointers!





Clay3063 said:


> Good luck buddy. Don't know him personally. But, from what I've seen of his posts he has a very limited vocabulary... mainly limited to one guttural sound; "GRRRRR". If you have the ability to decipher that you're a better linguist than I am.



Grrrr- I will give you some turning pointers- Right turn Clyde

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Clay3063

Mike1950 said:


> Grrrr- I will give you some turning pointers- Right turn Clyde
> 
> View attachment 131516



ROFL! I rest my case.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Have seen a few complaints on the banjo on that model, mostly that it's a little sloppy and you have to pay attention to make sure it lines up straight. Not a monumental problem but it is a concern.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Tony if you have a bad catch like I did the cheap steel will brake. Yes it happened to me twice. Luckily mine was still under warranty

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

If it does give you trouble you could always order a banjo from a different brand. The clamping block is usually pretty close to the same size.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Its an good lathe. Banjo... I've used this lathe only a few times years ago with no problems.

But the extension in the banjo holding the tools rest...

I've seen those break many times on lathes from many different mfg's.
Do NOT use it to do heavy cutting!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I might have another banjo for him, we are talking. The other problem he has is the bastards size of the tool post shaft. If I can get him set up so he can use both then he can use his existing 1" tool rest too!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415

Ok I feel I need to comment here regarding the grizzly lathe I sold @Tony ..., I owned and turned on that lathe for 7 years .. the man I got it from turned 4 or 5 years ... we never ever had a problem.. with any part of the lathe ... I've turned hundreds of big bowls ... Tony knows I'm a tool collector and really hated seeing this lathe leave ... but if he has any doubts now because of all these warnings I'll gladly give his money back ... 
I'm really glad I wasn't on a website with guys like this when I got this grizzly ... I would have been petrified to turn it on ... much less put a 14" block of mesquite on it ... 

This is just a few of the hundreds of items I've turned on this grizzly

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415

I pretty sure if as a turner you are getting catcher sever enough to break parts of the lathe .. instead of the tenon on bowl ... you might want to reconsider how your turning ...
Have all attention to bowl and tool 
Tool presentation to bowl 
Sharp .. sharp .. sharp tool 
I have learned to turn with speed up ... cuts smother ... lighter cuts ... less to no catches ...
While @Tony was here yesterday I turned a hard ash 12" platter at 1800rpm ... I usually turn bowls between 1000 and 1200 ... only slow lathe down to sand and vacuum chuck ... catches suck .. I spend a lot of time learning how not to have them ... 99% of catches are operator errors ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

He isn't gonna give up that lathe, he's in love already!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Besides...all he is going to make with it are round cutting boards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## steve bellinger

Wendell when i owned this lathe i was a rookie turner, so i knew next to nothing about turning. I have learned to turn by hit and miss. Still to this day i still consider my self a hack. As far as technique i know next to nothing though i can most times make what i see in my head.


----------



## gman2431

Nothing wrong at all with the lathe Wendell. The beauty of all the helpful people here giving us warnings on what could possibly happen probably saves more of us from trouble then we could ever imagine!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

And I got an extra Banjo for him. He's in the vortex now! We got him!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

BTW, @Tony , congratulations on the lathe! I need to get a bigger one too one of these days. Actually I need a lot of things one of these days. Let me know when you learn to play the banjo. I've got another off center friend who plays too. Maybe I can introduce you. All you'll need then is a guitar player, a river, a canoe and ......

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

So, in the process of building a new outfeed/assembly/storage table thing I got to the place where I need to cut some dados.I, of course can't find my dado stack. However, I had my blade up and the plate off so I thought I'd look inside to see how bad the sawdust was in there as I'm not the best about remembering to turn it on for quick cuts.

To my surprise it was really pretty ggod, just some accumulations around the corners. To get it cleaner I turned on the dust collector and put a longer wand on the air hose. Stirred up some dust, got it sucked out, and now I just have some small cutoffs that fell down that I'll have to take off the side to get to one of these days.

Still haven't found the dado stack. Might be time to upgrade :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

kweinert said:


> Also got my branding iron epoxied into the handle. I think it's a bit of spalted silky oak if I'm not mistaken. I'll post up pictures of that once I get it turned.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

@kweinert Nice...did you make the brand or purchase it from somewhere?


----------



## kweinert

Lou Currier said:


> @kweinert Nice...did you make the brand or purchase it from somewhere?



Bought it from Tony Rouleau at Hillview Wood and Metal.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I am making @Spinartist a new tool rest and I need to custom turn the post size between centers on my metal lathe. When I restored it I had to replace the headstock, so now I knew the tailstock would not be in alignment. So here's a little set up I did to get me in the ball park and close enough tolerance for a tool post.

Just insert 2 dead centers, 1 in the spindle and 1 in the tail stock. Bring them in slowly and pinch a razor blade between them. I added brass shim stock to the tail stock to bring it up, it took .015" to get it close. It was way off.



The object is to get it to hold the blade straight in all directions. You can do this in a wood lathe too!



When I get my test bar done I will dial it in even more. But this will do for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Tony here's some more pics of the banjo that's going to be coming your way. I probably won't be able to get it packaged up until the weekend though and shipped next week.



 

 

 

 pic below is a 1" hot rolled round bar inserted into the banjo for a test.




A round clamp as an extra.


 And it has the extension too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Didn't do anything in the shop but was off yesterday and this morning. Made a little wineberry jelly and peach jelly and canned about 3 quarts and 35 pints of pickles!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

It was too hot to do much in the shop today, but I was able to clean up and get rid of some black locust shavings and do some creative writing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Now that I got the old house on the market I can concentrate on getting the new shop straighten and up to par. Still got to keep busy mounting ducks up like this White Wing Scoter whose going to be staring down a Surf Scoter on the same rock when it's finished

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

I've been a couple hundred miles from my shop all week. Did get to tie some flies today to help out with one of the merit badge counselors here at camp trying to teach the kids. Apparently a couple classes ended up getting taught by counselors with no knowledge of the subjects.... Would have been a lot better had the director spoke up on Monday asking for folks with knowledge in those areas to assist. Most of the adults end up sitting around a lot and we're glad to help.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kweinert

Got some stuff cleaned up and hung up (sign, plaque stepson made for me, etc), used the edge of the garage door at the top to hang the smaller clamps.

I did order a new dado stack. I don't recall who made the old one (it's been a bunch of years since I bought it) but this new Freud one is *much* heavier. Seems to have a lot more heft to it.

We're off to her brother's for dinner tonight but I think I'll be cutting dados tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Trying to get caught up...only 41 left to go

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Trying to get caught up...only 41 left to go
> View attachment 131678



Looking good Barry! Better keep stuffing my friend! Tony


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Looking good Barry! Better keep stuffing my friend! Tony


Momma says to hurry up! She's got some bookcases and hall benches on my todo list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Momma says to hurry up! She's got some bookcases and hall benches on my todo list



You need to get done so you can make it to Waco in a month for SWAT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Made a cool curly Koa birdhouse ornament from a pen blank. @CWS


----------



## Spinartist

Taught a lady woodturner to fit a lid on her maple burl bowl.


----------



## Spinartist

Finished up a pair of Norfolk Island Pine lamp shades & delivered them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Decided to start drinking again so I made a wine goblet.
(note - magnifying glass)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

English Boxwood goblet!! About 17/64" tall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Where's the picture of the koa bird house?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Fixed a broken deer head

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Spinartist

Woodworking Vet said:


> Where's the picture of the koa bird house?




Didn't take one yet.


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Made a cool curly Koa birdhouse ornament from a pen blank. @CWS





Spinartist said:


> Taught a lady woodturner to fit a lid on her maple burl bowl.





Spinartist said:


> Finished up a pair of Norfolk Island Pine lamp shades & delivered them!



s

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I guess I need to work on getting my miniatures smaller, they're not near as small as yours.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> I guess I need to work on getting my miniatures smaller, they're not near as small as yours.



Looks like a hell of a diet plan David! Tony


----------



## ClintW

Did some fun projects today, found a boxelder that fell down in a recent storm, some nice color.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS

ClintW said:


> Did some fun projects today, found a boxelder that fell down in a recent storm, some nice color.
> 
> View attachment 131729


Looks like it bleeding. Very cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

As you all know I haven't been able to do much shop time but I promised a pen for a charity raffle that is this coming Friday. Managed to drill and glue up the blank last night and spent an hour turning and finishing the blank today. Came out pretty nice. CUSA Click Bullet with an elm burl blank from @DKMD.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Spinartist said:


> Finished up a pair of Norfolk Island Pine lamp shades & delivered them!



without pictures it didn't happen. lol, i think that's how i heard it told

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

vegas urban lumber said:


> without pictures it didn't happen. lol, i think that's how i heard it told



Says the guy who posted an olive thread with no pictures...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber

DKMD said:


> Says the guy who posted an olive thread with no pictures...


lol just added a preview pictures, working on them now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Tony said:


> Looks like a hell of a diet plan David! Tony



I'm diabetic, so that is about as much ice cream as I dare eat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Here we go. Goblet, bowl and plate sitting on a nickle. It wasn't easy but it was fun!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Lou Currier, Glad to hear your able to at least get out a little. Hope you get better soon!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

kweinert said:


> I don't recall who made the old one (it's been a bunch of years since I bought it) but this new Freud one is *much* heavier. Seems to have a lot more heft to it.
> 
> ... I think I'll be cutting dados tomorrow.



And I did cut a couple:


 

Sitting on its side at the moment. I need to install levelers on the bottom and cut/assemble the drawers. There will be 2 6" drawers, 8 3" drawers, and 8 1 1/2" drawers. the dados are all 1 1/2" apart so the drawers can be arranged in whatever order is needed.

It will, of course, also get a back and there's a lip that goes across the bottom front to close up that gap under the bottom drawer. I have T-track around the top and there will be extensions built in for the miter slots. I'll be moving my router table from the table saw side to the open end of this outfeed/assembly table as well.

I did get lucky in one respect - since I didn't have the dado stack on hand I drilled all the pocket hole screw holes first. After seeing this I suspect I got much better results than if I had cut the dados first. Not something that would necessarily have occurred to me.

I will say that the Freud stack worked very well. Well, aside from the slight delay I had when I had to add another shim and dropped one of the chipper blades down into the sawdust inside the saw. Luckily a little air, a little dust collector action, and a magnet on the end of an extendable stick were enough for me to fish it back up through the top without having to open the side of the saw :) Very crisp, clean, flat bottomed grooves.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Woodworking Vet said:


> Here we go. Goblet, bowl and plate sitting on a nickle. It wasn't easy but it was fun!



Ever try palm seeds??
Eggs, eyeball, far right goblet, bead, lidded vase - white with speckles

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson

Hand sanding..... ugh, about 100 degrees in my shop. can only handle a couple hours at a time. maybe it will force me to take my time and do it right..

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## vegas urban lumber

barry richardson said:


> Hand sanding..... ugh, about 100 degrees in my shop. can only handle a couple hours at a time. maybe it will force me to take my time and do it right..
> View attachment 131852


what's the material?


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> Hand sanding..... ugh, about 100 degrees in my shop. can only handle a couple hours at a time. maybe it will force me to take my time and do it right..
> View attachment 131852





That looks cool as hell already!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

vegas urban lumber said:


> what's the material?


Sissoo


----------



## vegas urban lumber

barry richardson said:


> Hand sanding..... ugh, about 100 degrees in my shop. can only handle a couple hours at a time. maybe it will force me to take my time and do it right..
> View attachment 131852


can you help me understand, sap wood in the middle? only on the one side? how big is the piece. my eyes seem to be fooling me

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Woodworking Vet said:


> Where's the picture of the koa bird house?




Ask @CWS in a few days...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson

vegas urban lumber said:


> can you help me understand, sap wood in the middle? only on the one side? how big is the piece. my eyes seem to be fooling me


It's hollowed down through the pith , the sapwood would completely encircle it had I centered the piece better. About 10x12. Lots of Sissoo around here. Any in Vegas?


----------



## vegas urban lumber

barry richardson said:


> It's hollowed down through the pith , the sapwood would completely encircle it had I centered the piece better. About 10x12. Lots of Sissoo around here. Any in Vegas?



internet says it grows like a weed here, haven't run across any yet. maybe because i wasn't looking. i'll have to check a my landscape tree cutter's place


----------



## kweinert

Got the drawer bottoms cut. Most of them. Turns out I miscalculated somewhere so I need to pick up a couple of pieces of 1/4" Baltic Birch to get the rest of them. Ordered the leveling feet, they'll be here Thursday. Now off to cut the sides and fronts for the drawers.

Getting closer!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1

Pictures man, we need pictures... And, don't forget the blue lighter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been in the upper 80's here, too damn hot for me to do much. I sweat at work, I really don't want to come home and sweat more!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## woodtickgreg

you people are bat guana crazy to live in that stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> View attachment 131891



Sweet Tony, looks like y'all had a cooler day to enjoy!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

91 for a high today... Real Feel was ehhhh - Warm! After today however, mid-80's forecast for about a week, I might even get some shop time in! Also supposed to rain every afternoon. 40% chance tomorrow and Saturday otherwise 60 - 70% chance of rain through next Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

rocky1 said:


> 91 for a high today... Real Feel was ehhhh - Warm! After today however, mid-80's forecast for about a week, I might even get some shop time in! Also supposed to rain every afternoon. 40% chance tomorrow and Saturday otherwise 60 - 70% chance of rain through next Thursday.


That Tropical Storm sure pushed the heat and humidity. Neither hot or cold usually effect me too much. It has to be pretty extreme. I will admit I appreciate cold weather more than I used to.


----------



## Lou Currier

Still hate the cold weather but a little cooler would be nice


----------



## rocky1

OH yes... it is a wee bit cooler up here this week than it was end of last week. Thought I was going to die Friday!


----------



## rocky1

You guys haven't loaded up on wood after the big storm? News up here said thousands were without power, must be A tree down somewhere.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Ah you hot weather lightweights! Should be mid 90'sF by noon. And this is rainy season it is actually cooler now. Hot season mid days usually closer to 40-41 (104F) . And I either work outside at the forge or inside my shop with no air con..........

BTW I don't miss the cold and snowy weather at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I'm still trying to adjust! After 25 years in ND, FL summers are not exactly my cup of tea!! 

Up there you got a week, maybe 2 of 100 degree weather, mid-August. Here however, that 90 - 100 with 75%+ humidity, starts in May, and runs through September, maybe even October.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

My regular Thursday show got cancelled due to weather today so I decided to get a few things done for a customer that put off reordering until they were almost out. Got 50 letter openers and 50 Mesa style pens drilled, tubed and turned today and then engraved them and got the black sprayed in. Saturday or Sunday will probably be finish and assembly day on those as tomorrow I need to start on a rush order for something that needs a couple days dry time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Spinartist

Installed new switch on my bandsaw. Will be much easier to turn off!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I put one of those on my little burke metal mill, i really like it. I want to put one on my bandsaw as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Is that for the visually impaired


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Is that for the visually impaired




Well... I do have an 86 year old  mostly blind  guy come to my studio several days a week!!

The old switch was hard to turn off. We had to very firmly push the off button.
New one is just a quick and its off!!


----------



## Brink

I splitted another tractor for a transmission job, then replaced a distributor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Well... I do have an 86 year old  mostly blind guy come to my studio several days a week!!
> 
> The old switch was hard to turn off. We had to very firmly push the off button.
> New on is just a quick



I stand corrected


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I got tired of some of my tools walking off when I turn at the vet's garage so I decided to start refinishing the handles so I could easily identify MY tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 3


----------



## rocky1

Well it's been nice enough to work in the shop last couple days, so I've been busy. Tried finishing up Karl's presentation case for the Pen Swap, to no avail! I am now sanding it back to bare wood the second time, or third time, dependent upon how you look at it. Had a can of Minwax Spar Urethane that gave me grief on a project awhile back, but... when it was warmer, during daylight hours, it seemed to work OK. Figured it was Temperature related malfunction, so I tried it. Not Good!! I've seen cows on fresh green grass spray better patterns! Those of you that grew up on the farm understand, for the rest of you suffice to say the it didn't spray worth a damn!

Attempts to cover it then result in build up of varnish, which turns milky, and dries that way if you leave it. Ask me how I know this!! Wiped it down with foam brush and mineral spirits. At any rate, it sucked, I sanded it back to bare wood, drove 22 miles to Lowes, picked up another $10 can of Minwax Spar Urethane (_2 of them actually_), came home and tried it again and got the same damn thing!

Contemplated, not shaken enough, shook the can until I thought my arm was going to fall off. Contemplated I was too close, moved back. Contemplated the adjustable spray nozzle was turned the wrong way, turned it the other way. I did everything I could think of, and it still made a mess, no matter what I did. So today I started sanding it all back to bare wood again.

Have no clue what the problem is with Spar Varnish, but I'm not even a little impressed as you can probably imagine!
--------------

In between sanding however, I worked on casting a few goodies. Stan wanted a few more moss mellow blanks, so I poured those.
4 blanks/4 sides below...
Have a few turkey pot calls in the juice for stabilizing before casting them too.


















Likewise poured @ripjack13 's coal fired pen blanks! First two out of the mold, these were with the fine coal dust. Stuff works like a dream if anyone else was contemplating it. Grind your coal up fine, pour your resin in the mixing cup. I was at 125 ml for 2 blanks, added equal amount of coal dust, mixed gently to a slurry. Allowed it to stand a few minutes to degas. Soon as the bubbles quit rising, added my catalyst per 125 ml of resin, and gently mixed. Did not pressurize these, really didn't see any need. Contemplated vibration, but decided against that since it might cause the coal to actually settle out of the resin. Simply sat them on the bench and let them cure.





Tube is a little off center... had intended not pouring the mold quite so full, but I got it where it needed to be, had a little resin left, and wasn't sure how much it might shrink, so I filled the mold. And, it didn't shrink! Oh well!!





Tubes on these are I believe 10.5 mm. Ordered a half dozen of the 10" tubes, was going to pour full length, but when I got ready to pour them, I looked at my 6" molds and elected to simply make new end pieces for those, rather than build new molds!" So they are cast 6" in length. Marc had sent tubes for an American Patriot Rollerball, combined length of the 2 pieces leaves a piece about 2 1/2" on these blanks, which is just long enough for a 10.5 mm single tube pen. Measured the tube on a Gatsby and they're just under 2 1/4", so all is good!

Tossed the bigger little chunks of coal in the molds today, same method, have two of those blanks on the way. Should be a different chunky look about those, resin remained mostly transparent on the stir stick throughout, so chunks should be evident in those hopefully. Then we should have enough dust left for two more of these from the looks of things. 

Don't hesitate to try this one guys, it's so easy it was fun! Coal dust is a little messy to deal with, but otherwise it works really sweet!

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Omg.... I cant wait to try these out!!! WOOOOOO


----------



## rocky1

The end of that blank isn't as loose as it may appear, there was just a thin film lifted on it when I demolded it. They're both nice and solid! I think they're going to be really sweet.. Can't wait to see the others, tried not to stir them too much, because I didn't want to break the coal down and cloud the resin up. Stir stick was showing just a hint of gray color when I last pulled it out of the molds, but for the most part, resin is still clear on those. Could be interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Got into the shop for the first time in a couple weeks. Did a little more organizing. Can't wait until I'm finally done with the organizing and getting the shop set back up...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I'm contemplating the fact that @rocky1 likes to use the word 'contemplating' 

Rocky, I've had the same problem not only with minwax but with bullseye sanding sealer where I went back and exchanged cans and had the same results. I then went to a different Lowe's and did the exchange and had better results. I suspect it was a bad batch and going to a different store got me a can from a different lot. Could be too that its too hot or humid. I know here in the winter I can't use lacquer or poly as it will cloud over because the temperature is too cold. Thus I use either danish or tung oil in temps that are too hot or too cold....

Nice looking blanks by the way. You should buy at ticket to Spokane and show me how you do your casting and stabilizing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Woodworking Vet said:


> *I'm contemplating the fact that @rocky1 likes to use the word 'contemplating' *
> 
> Rocky, I've had the same problem not only with minwax but with bullseye sanding sealer where I went back and exchanged cans and had the same results. I then went to a different Lowe's and did the exchange and had better results. I suspect it was a bad batch and going to a different store got me a can from a different lot. Could be too that its too hot or humid. I know here in the winter I can't use lacquer or poly as it will cloud over because the temperature is too cold. Thus I use either danish or tung oil in temps that are too hot or too cold....
> 
> Nice looking blanks by the way. You should buy at ticket to Spokane and show me how you do your casting and stabilizing.



It just sounds much more refined than, "I stood there once again with a blank look on my face wondering WTF just happened here!? Before cussing profusely and attempting corrective action to try and reduce the countless more hours to fix this manufacturer's ScrewUp!" 

I'd give it to bad batch, but last can I bought back in January, maybe February, don't recall when it was for sure, but it was cool out at night, maybe 50 degrees. Previous can was working flawlessly up to that point, I was 4 coats deep and had to strip it back to bare wood as it screwed up the previous layers.

Then when it warmed up to mid-70s, during the day, that can worked OK. Now I'm trying to apply mid-70s, and I get the same crap out of 2 cans, bought 6 or more months apart. Suppose I could look on the can for a batch number but I'm pretty sure they're not the same batch, and raise hell with Minwax, because this is getting old. Lowes may refund my money, on the last purchase, but certainly not the other since the can is over half used, and that leaves me out countless hours of sanding bat guana back to bare wood. Wasn't sure what caused it the first time on the vase I was working on, so I sanded it all down and tried it again. Had warmed up that day and it worked ok. Next coat I put on it in the evening it screwed up again. So I assumed temperature. Now I'm at a loss again... was 76 degrees the other night when I sprayed the box, humidity was a little high, but not bad. Vase was however a little easier to sand on the lathe, than this box with lid, I have 5 finished sides per piece, 2 pieces to sand down, because not only did it not spray worth a damn, it didn't flow worth a damn when thinned and spread with a foam brush. I'm not impressed!!


Lessons on casting... Read directions on resin, don't be afraid to throw anything in the pot that ain't nailed down! 

Wish I understood it better honestly. Have a few small voids in the bottom of the moss blanks. I typically fill from one spot in the mold, allow the resin to run out and fill up the mold, rather than pour over the material being cast, and forcing air down in the mold. But either way, how can you trap air in moss? These molds were set on a running saw, as they were being poured, they were allowed to sit there vibrating 15 - 20 minutes. I prodded around in all of them with my stir stick trying to work air out, more than once. Put them in the pressure pot and ran that up to 80 PSI. Resin found and penetrated every minute crack, crevice, and loose piece of tape in the mold, but it didn't fill a void in a piece of moss right next to said crack along the edge of the mold? Somehow it defies reason at times!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 do you color your moss before you cast it?


----------



## NeilYeag

Has anyone turned @rocky1 moss blanks yet, I would like to see what they look like in a finished state.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

NeilYeag said:


> Has anyone turned @rocky1 moss blanks yet, I would like to see what they look like in a finished state.



@The100road did and showed the call he made here. Looks pretty sweet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road

Thanks Matt. I actually turned another one after that one that I sent to Rocky and it turned out even better. Forgot to take a finished picture of it though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kweinert

Well I started making a cross cut sled so the shelf parts I cut will be more accurate. The outfeed table is in place, the extension runners are installed as well but I haven't yet laid in the filler panels for the top. In the process of cutting the dados in the sled I discovered that I got lucky the first time when I cut the shelf dados (either that or I remembered to tighten down the knob on the height adjustment) as the dados I cut vary from 1/4" to 1/8" - luckily I just need to recut them to get it correct.

No pictures yet as I need to find a red lighter. I know that for fine model building a blue lighter is the standard but fine models isn't what I do. And with the majority of my military time having been spent in the artillery red is a more suitable color :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Blueglass

kweinert said:


> Well I started making a cross cut sled so the shelf parts I cut will be more accurate. The outfeed table is in place, the extension runners are installed as well but I haven't yet laid in the filler panels for the top. In the process of cutting the dados in the sled I discovered that I got lucky the first time when I cut the shelf dados (either that or I remembered to tighten down the knob on the height adjustment) as the dados I cut vary from 1/4" to 1/8" - luckily I just need to recut them to get it correct.
> 
> No pictures yet as I need to find a red lighter. I know that for fine model building a blue lighter is the standard but fine models isn't what I do. And with the majority of my military time having been spent in the artillery red is a more suitable color :)


I need to make one. I have everything I need to do it.


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 do you color your moss before you cast it?




Already dyed when I buy it Lou... Hobby Lobby in the floral section.

Runs $6-$7 a bag. Bag of single colors has a bunch in it. Mixed bag with the the long stringy stuff and multiple colors is a little short of some, but pick one of each single color and 2-3 bags of the mixed and you're good to go for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Pictures of the call Stan turned up there really don't do it justice. Yeah it looks good in pictures, but there's a lot of subtleties going on in that call that just don't show in pictures. 

The blanks all have an ultra fine black glitter in them, so when you turn them in the light you get little black sparkles popping. When it catches your attention, then you notice it's throughout the depth of the resin and they start jumping out at you more and more. Otherwise it just looks like little black specs till the light catches them. This batch I loaded some dark brown glitter with it as well. Should be more interesting yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> Already dyed when I buy it Lou... Hobby Lobby in the floral section.
> 
> Runs $6-$7 a bag. Bag of single colors has a bunch in it. Mixed bag with the the long stringy stuff and multiple colors is a little short of some, but pick one of each single color and 2-3 bags of the mixed and you're good to go for awhile.



Is that moss different than all the stuff hanging off your trees?


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Well... I do have an 86 year old  mostly blind guy come to my studio several days a week!!
> 
> The old switch was hard to turn off. We had to very firmly push the off button.
> New one is just a quick and its off!!


We should always make it as easy as we can on us old guys.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS

Brink said:


> I splitted another tractor for a transmission job, then replaced a distributor.
> 
> View attachment 132087
> 
> View attachment 132088


Amazing these days that we have to split a tractor in half to work on the distributor.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Most of it is what is commonly known as deer moss. Grows on the ground. Stringy stuff looks like stuff hanging off the trees, but on steroids. Some peat moss in it, some lichens like you'd find growing on a tree.

Single bagged stuff is all deer moss, dyed a variety of colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

@Lou Currier - Moss Collection

Haven't seen the two in the left column, I believe we have all the others here in our store. Have the Reindeer Moss in one other color, kind of a greyish/whitish color.

There is actually a WHOLE LOT of goodies that could be easily cast at Hobby Lobby. A lot of goodies in the dried flowers section, also have pine cones, Big ones, medium ones, little bitty ones off fir trees. Sea shells, in assorted sizes. They have an extensive line of little animals one might dissect with the bandsaw and cast in something also. There's just a lot of possibilities there, and I find more every time I walk around the store.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeilYeag

_"They have an extensive line of little animals one might *dissect with the bandsaw*" _See I told you @rocky1 is a mad scientist for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

I'm just thinking one of them miniature realistic looking little dinosaurs might look cool cast in a knife handle! They got some nifty looking little critters in there, many of them very lifelike for building landscapes. Whole aisle of that stuff, with more moss back there!!

http://www.hobbylobby.com/search/?q=dinosaurs:relevance&page=1


----------



## rocky1

@ripjack13 - pulled the two chunky blanks out the mold tonight. They look just like the others, rectangular and black, with a hole in the middle. However... the resin that seeped into the seems was transparent with little chunks of coal in it. Held the blanks up to the light, and there is a little transparency along the edges, but it appears the coal remained suspended in the resin like I had hoped, and all is good!

What they'll look like when you turn them to pen dimensions is still up in the air, but it could be interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 did you paint the tubes? Also I might have to send you my bag of shark teeth...you could have fun with that

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

No, I didn't Lou. The powdered stuff won't be a problem, they'll be solid black, not concerned there at all. The resin on that stuff turned black with the finer dust. 

The chunky blanks, we left the tube natural with hopes of a few odd spots of gold color popping through for contrast. Pretty sure there is enough chunks in it that it's going to be covered almost solid however. One article we found on it, suggested pouring the blank in that fashion, so we're experimenting with those two. Should have 6 blanks to play with total, which would give Marc enough for 12 pens if he wants to turn that many of them, if one or two don't work, we aren't out a lot. And, I have an excuse to pour more of them! 

Stuff really is fun to pour, no fuss, mix it up, pour it, and walk off and leave it on the counter. These two came out black and shiny, and appear flawless, just like the others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

kweinert said:


> No pictures yet as I need to find a red lighter. I know that for fine model building a blue lighter is the standard but fine models isn't what I do. And with the majority of my military time having been spent in the artillery red is a more suitable color :)





Blueglass said:


> I need to make one. I have everything I need to do it.



Geez, @Kenbo makes real to life scale models and @Blueglass makes red lighters. Guess I should quit while I'm not too far behind :)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 did you paint the tubes? Also I might have to send you my bag of shark teeth...you could have fun with that



You should make em into dentures.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

I'm busy yanking on my handle this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I'm busy yanking on my handle this morning.
> 
> View attachment 132249



Wow, I thought you were out of your teenage years Colin!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

I think I might have found a problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> I think I might have found a problem
> 
> View attachment 132429


Looks like the flux capacitor has crapped the bed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> I think I might have found a problem
> 
> View attachment 132429



It appears the impellers have been inverted....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

That one looks old in design, what you working on Brinkster?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> That one looks old in design, what you working on Brinkster?



10 0r 12 yearold Garrett in a New Holland skid steer. Somehow, a bolt got sucked up


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> 10 0r 12 yearold Garrett in a New Holland skid steer. Somehow, a bolt got sucked up



Oops.


----------



## Schroedc

Last few days been channeling my inner monkey.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Last few days been channeling my inner monkey.....
> 
> View attachment 132456



Usually, there's a grill in front of the radiator, but not like this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## steve bellinger

There's a hole in my sons truck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 132457 There's a hole in my sons truck



Blew a frost plug?


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Usually, there's a grill in front of the radiator, but not like this



Serious question Brink, transmission cooler lines, the nipples supplied are pipe thread, used compound, can't seem to get them to seal. Any suggestions?


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> I think I might have found a problem
> 
> View attachment 132429



Some duct tape, super glue and a hammer should fix it....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## steve bellinger

Schroedc said:


> Blew a frost plug?


yep


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Blew a frost plug?



Lucky frost plug

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Serious question Brink, transmission cooler lines, the nipples supplied are pipe thread, used compound, can't seem to get them to seal. Any suggestions?



Were they oily when you used compound? 
What compound?


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> Were they oily when you used compound?
> What compound?


Compound W? That stuff is for warts... don't put it on your nipples.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DKMD

Last week, I made a little mallet with my son... I'm Thor from carrying it around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Were they oily when you used compound?
> What compound?



It gets better, turns out they are not actually NPT, even though they look like it. Turns out there were supposed to be a pair of nylon washers. Nothing in the instructions, no notes about washers. 

1.20 at the hardware store later and I think I've got it fixed.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Compound W? That stuff is for warts... don't put it on your nipples.



What if your nipples have warts?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> It gets better, turns out they are not actually NPT, even though they look like it. Turns out there were supposed to be a pair of nylon washers. Nothing in the instructions, no notes about washers.
> 
> 1.20 at the hardware store later and I think I've got it fixed.....



(Sigh) the T is for taper. I'm guessing it's BSPP


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> What if your nipples have warts?



Don't go topless then.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> (Sigh) the T is for taper. I'm guessing it's BSPP



Now that I looked up BSPP you are most likeley correct although they looked like a slight taper which is why I thought NPT. Drove it 20 miles, no leaking. The nylon washers appear to have fixed it.


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Now that I looked up BSPP you are most likeley correct although they looked like a slight taper which is why I thought NPT. Drove it 20 miles, no leaking. The nylon washers appear to have fixed it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> View attachment 132480



Now time to fire up the mill and see if I can successfully turn logs into lumber

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Now time to fire up the mill and see if I can successfully turn logs into lumber



I'd fire up that grill and see what happens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wasn't in the shop but...I love my job. Get to see views like this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony

FINALLY got the new-to-me Grizzly lathe up and running tonight! It needed a new belt, so I ordered 2 from Grizzly. They were on back order, thought, no big deal they'll ship soon. 3 weeks later still on back order. @rocky1 found a place in Houston that had them, got them in 4 days. Got it installed and spinning. It's a heck of a difference from a mini -lathe to a 16"!! Tony

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> FINALLY got the new-to-me Grizzly lathe up and running tonight! It needed a new belt, so I ordered 2 from Grizzly. They were on back order, thought, no big deal they'll ship soon. 3 weeks later still on back order. @rocky1 found a place in Houston that had them, got them in 4 days. Got it installed and spinning. It's a heck of a difference from a mini -lathe to a 16"!! Tony



I give it three months before he's looking for a Oneway 2436...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

In the last 2 days I've turned my a$$ off......

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Lou Currier

Nice...wish I could find enough buyers for that volume

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

Thought I'd finally share pictures of my outfeed/ storage table.

Here's a shot of the top with the obligatory lighter for scale:


 

I haven't yet filled in the top on the other side of the runner since I haven't quite sorted out how I'm going to do the router that's going there.

Here's a picture of the drawer/shelf side:


 

There will be 8 1 1/2" drawers, 8 3" drawers, and 2 6" drawers. With the slots every 1 1/2" they can be arranged in whatever order makes sense. I don't have all the bottoms cut yet - that stock is over on the other side of the garage. Where the lighter is sitting is just a shelf.

Just showing a couple of the drawer bottoms pulled out:


 

The levelers I bought. In theory, and if I had planned things better, they would have gone on the inside of the case with an access hole for adjustment. They don't stick out too much so I'm hoping I don't stub my toe very often.


 

And a picture of the router. Well, really the router mount. There is a router on the other side though. The plan is to build an enclosure around the case for dust collection. I still need to make the handles for these - the bottom is to control the lift, the top is a lock.


 

And that's where we are at the moment with this one. Next I'll finish cutting the bottoms and then start working on the drawer sides. It's all BB, 3/4" for case, 1/2" to fill in on the top, 3/8" for the drawer sides, and 1/4" for the drawer bottoms. There will also be 3/4" overlays for the drawer fronts.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> In the last 2 days I've turned my a$$ off......
> 
> View attachment 132744 View attachment 132745 View attachment 132746




It would really be helpful if you'd label each one in the photo as to material/kit/finish...

Nice work!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> It would really be helpful if you'd label each one in the photo as to material/kit/finish...
> 
> Nice work!



The one there, next to that other one, it's a bolt action in redwood burl.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> The one there, next to that other one, it's a bolt action in redwood burl.


What's the brownish colored one?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> What's the brownish colored one?



The brown one or the other brown one?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Johnturner

Continued work on my homemade spindle steady. So far so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Johnturner said:


> Continued work on my homemade spindle steady. So far so good.



Got any pics? Tony


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Clay3063




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Trying to get the garage straightened up for the wife. Had to sort some reloading brass. Anyone reload here. Anyone interested in trading for some .40 or .223 brass? I've got some I could spare.


----------



## Clay3063

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Trying to get the garage straightened up for the wife. Had to sort some reloading brass. Anyone reload here. Anyone interested in trading for some .40 or .223 brass? I've got some I could spare.


I have reloaded for about 20 years now. 22-250, 243, 38+P, 45 ACP, 7mm Rem Mag. 12 and 20 gauge shotshells too.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I really like to reload my .308 and weigh each individual load. Accuracy is good with it. .223 and pistols, I don't pay much attention to them like I do for my hunting rifles. A little cheaper after the initial cost.


----------



## Clay3063

I load all my rifle rounds one at a time. Weight each load. Measure each finished cartridge. My pistol rounds get almost the same treatment. I weight about every 10th round and check OAL on every 10th round as well. Shotshells? Ehhh. It's a progressive system. I'm happy as long as every shell has a primer, charge and pellets. LOL.


----------



## Clay3063

I have two 22.250s. One is a single shot bench gun and the other is a Remington 700 Bench gun. I hunt with both of them. I also have two 243s. Again, one is a single shot bench gun and the other is a Savage Bolt gun. Wife likes the Savage and is what she carries in the field when we hunt. I load specifically for her needs. My 7 mag is a pre-64 action Winchester Model 70 with a sporter barrel. I load specifically for this gun as well and use it as my primary long range gun when hunting Mule Deer in West Texas where 500 yard shot are the rule of the day hunting the canyons in Terrell county.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

Progress on the outfeed/storage table:

Sides and bottoms cut out.


 

Jig for setting the sides: 


 

I can sit the side up against the jig so its placed correctly. Then the bottom of the jig is set correctly for the brad nailer as well. 

And the first completed drawer.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

This shop organizing/rearranging thing is taking way longer than I thought it would. Have continued to work on it more over the last couple days. I had most stationary tools in place and thought I had the layout figured out, but through using the table saw to build some shop projects I realized that where I had decided to place the jointer was not going to work - I had to move the jointer if I wanted to cross cut anything on the table saw. So I figured out a new layout. Will have to build a new outfeed table for the table saw - the one I have now will take up too much space in the new layout - so I hope to begin on that very soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnturner

I know, I know - Pix to come!!



Johnturner said:


> Continued work on my homemade spindle steady. So far so good.


----------



## Spinartist




----------



## Clay3063




----------



## Johnturner

I'm not sure this is the right spot - It really isn't a "build" rather a few pictures of my spindle steady project:

I started with 2 - 16 in squares of 3/4 wood. Screwed the 2 together, cut out a circle with a 1 1/2 in border. Cut the circle inside and out.
Then making alignment marks on the outside of the circle I unscrewed the layers and cut 1 1/4 inch openings in the top circle.
I carfully lined up the two circlesand screwed them together. I am following Stephen Ogle's plan on You tube. Taking a break more later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm working on a huge order that will pay off my building, I'll post some pictures tomorrow. Then went home and worked on a buddy's van. Had to completely disassemble previous repair work, modify all the parts that were welded up to get clearance, found a hole in the fuel filler rubber connector so had to pull that apart, after a two gallon gasoline bath I'm cleaned up and heading to bed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I'm working on a huge order that will pay off my building



 That is awesome to hear!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung

Cut up some wood to work on getting stabilized for Duncan so he can practice threading wood. It's in my smoker turned into a kiln and will stay in there for at least 48 hours at 220F to ensure that it's dry before stabilizing.

Did a little straightening up in there to clear out some space to stack camping gear in preparation for an upcoming camping trip.


----------



## gman2431

Congrats Colin that's awesome man!!


----------



## Tom Smart

Technically this isn't in the shop. I've let my porch maintenance go way too long. Took the iron railings off to sand and repaint. Thought about powder coating but with 70 feet at $20 liner ft, the spray can works well enough. Had to power wash it twice over 2 days before putting the oil/finish on. Hopefully I can get by with one coat. Won't really know until this one finishes being absorbed. This always turns into a minimum of three days. Guess that's why I let it go so long. 

After power washed twice.




Ipe oil on the Ipe decking.




After first, and hopefully last, coat.




Daughter asked why I had a porch that required so much maintenance. Told her that 10 years ago it wasn't such a big deal. But the real reason is I just like the wood.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ripjack13

Not in my shop either....in my kitchen.
Working on some checkering and butt plate fitting...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Ray D

Looking good Marc. What kind of gun? Looks like a SxS


----------



## ripjack13

Ray D said:


> Looking good Marc. What kind of gun? Looks like a SxS


Correct...
A 1912 Ansley Fox. 12g sxs....


----------



## Schroedc

Working, Working, Working,

Took 3 big boards, made 150 little boards.



 

Then continuing on the Stamp Pen order I have that will pay off my shop

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## rocky1

You're gonna see stamp pen blanks in your sleep for weeks to come before you're done with that project!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Colin, just how many stamp pens are you making? (If you don't mind sharing or are able to share.)


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Colin, just how many stamp pens are you making? (If you don't mind sharing or are able to share.)



550 plus the ones for my inventory.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

So I took a break to knock out an order fro some stuff for a guy whose brother is retiring from the Navy and he has a couple souvenirs he wants to give him. Before @Don Ratcliff goes crazy, er, crazier than he already is, the Koa was supplied by the customer and the mango was from stock I bought a few years ago and hadn't cut up into pen blanks yet 

Tomorrow I'll turn the pen and letter opener to go with them and do the inserts to hold the items he's giving his brother and then buff out the boxes.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

They look great, you always do nice stuff sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Finally got everything back together.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Finally got everything back together.
> 
> View attachment 133165 View attachment 133164
> 
> View attachment 133166



How many extra bolts this time?


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> How many extra bolts this time?


Didn't loose one.


----------



## rocky1

Was in and had 2 tires put on the truck the other day, rotated front tires to left rear. Guy putting the tires on slid the tires on the rear, then he started looking around on the ground, on the back of the truck, up on spring hangers, crawling under the truck, walked up to the front tire then back to the rear, pulled the tires back off, and looked some more. Finally got the best of me, and I walked out and asked what he was looking at so hard. He said, "I have lost one of the damn lug nuts somehow!" I said, "Oh! No you didn't, we just replaced the brakes a couple weeks ago, and there was only 7 nuts on one hub, because there's a bad stud on the wheel. I think you found it!!" He said, "Well that's a relief, I thought I was losing my mind! I knew I laid them all right here on the back of the truck, but it was gone."

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

ripjack13 said:


> Not in my shop either....in my kitchen.
> Working on some checkering and butt plate fitting...
> 
> View attachment 133093
> 
> View attachment 133094
> 
> View attachment 133095
> 
> View attachment 133096
> 
> View attachment 133097



@ripjack13 Marc - Thats an impressive damn job of checkering. If you get a chance or have enough progress photos, post the process in the classroom. I've often thought about checkering a knife handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## kweinert

All drawers built


 

And through phase 1 of cleanup


 

Phase 1 is where I use the small air powered grinder with an 80 grit disk and make it look like I never had any errant brad nails. 

This is a step you want to be careful of. Those little nails can get hot and they leave a mark. 

Step two is where I take the RO and clean up glue. I just need to let them set over night first. 

Step 3 will be to use the sander to tune the drawers where I may have cut the tolerances a bit too tight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I decided to make some more shavings, I mean cutting board kits. Rough turning a maple bowl from the logs I just finished processing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Got the drawers finished finally. 








Jig for drilling both the handles and the drawer fronts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wow - that's a ton of work and it looks fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> @ripjack13 Marc - Thats an impressive damn job of checkering. If you get a chance or have enough progress photos, post the process in the classroom. I've often thought about checkering a knife handle.



I'll get something together for it....

Thanks for the kudos...


----------



## Johnturner

pic 1 Put on sides on bottom to help it stand.
pic 2 same
pic 3 Put on the spacer to make sure it is square to the lathe beds.
piv 4 the three arms that will hold the wheels (When I get them)
More to come

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

I showed @Ralph Muhs how to spin up a pen....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> I showed @Ralph Muhs how to spin up a pen....
> View attachment 133397



Now we know why you cleaned your shop

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Yep....


----------



## Spinartist

You cleaned fer an old white haired guy?! 

I would clean a bit for a class or a lass.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

I didn't want a 70 year old guy trippin on my crap strewn around on the floor in my shop. 
It was sort of a class. A one on one class. I had a good time. It's the first time I ever taught/showed someone how to make something. I hope I did a good job....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Spinartist said:


> You cleaned fer an old white haired guy?!
> 
> I would clean a bit for a class or a lass.





Spinartist said:


> You cleaned fer an old white haired guy?!
> 
> I would clean a bit for a class or a lass.


of course! Classy guy put out the royal carpet for visiting royalty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

ripjack13 said:


> I didn't want a 70 year old guy trippin on my crap strewn around on the floor in my shop.
> It was sort of a class. A one on one class. I had a good time. It's the first time I ever taught/showed someone how to make something. I hope I did a good job....


73 years young. It was fun. I realized how much I don't know

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1

Uhmmm Ralph you might want to take a peak at these two posts quick... 

The Vortex! - The post right above this one explains it!

The Tip of the Iceberg! - This one is self explanatory!!



Long as you had fun, that's what counts!

And, you got Marc to clean his shop up a little in the process! Don't suppose you're gonna be in Texas any time soon? @Tony could give you cutting board building lessons!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmm Ralph you might want to take a peak at these two posts quick...
> 
> The Vortex! - The post right above this one explains it!
> 
> The Tip of the Iceberg! - This one is self explanatory!!
> 
> 
> 
> Long as you had fun, that's what counts!
> 
> And, you got Marc to clean his shop up a little in the process! Don't suppose you're gonna be in Texas any time soon? @Tony could give you cutting board building lessons!



Funny you mention that. I told him earlier, that the lathe is the cheap part...its the rest of the stuff that adds up....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

You have no clue how many times I was warned of that when inquiring amongst call turner buddies about lathes, then when I went to look at the lathe I bought, I was talking to the guy selling it, and he said... "You do know that the lathe is just the FIRST drop in the bucket!" 

And, I said, "Yeah, and I heard it's a pretty big bucket."

He laughed, and agreed. Readily enough to cause concern on my part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmm Ralph you might want to take a peak at these two posts quick...
> 
> The Vortex! - The post right above this one explains it!
> 
> The Tip of the Iceberg! - This one is self explanatory!!
> 
> 
> 
> Long as you had fun, that's what counts!
> 
> And, you got Marc to clean his shop up a little in the process! Don't suppose you're gonna be in Texas any time soon? @Tony could give you cutting board building lessons!



I've seen pics of enough of @Ralph Muhs work to know he can give me lessons! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Y'all have seen this one right? 

https://woodbarter.com/threads/so-you-want-to-start-turning-pens.25190/

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc

Been working on major job, customer moved up the delivery date if I can make it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kweinert

Well, I spent time in the shop last night and it was almost all wasted - but I realized something at the end that made it turn out OK.

I built one of those table saw sleds that you can attach different jigs to, etc. I realized that none of the jigs he was selling was a Wedgie sled. So I had the bright idea to create a wedgie jig for the sled. And I have what I think is an unusual idea for the 'stop block' to go with it.

So, I get the Wedgie jig all built, put it on the sled -- and that's where it all fell apart. You see, the sled is pretty wide and it covers most of the table top side to side. So when the WJ is on the sled I'd be constrained to using pieces of wood about 12" long or they'd hit the front of the sled.

*sigh*

Then I had the redeeming thought - I already have a segment cutting jig that I created that has an adjustable arm. One that I've almost cut in half. So I took the arm off that sled (it already has a runner on the base and just screwed the WJ to that sled. Since it doesn't have a front on it the length isn't constrained. And since it's still a sled I can try out my 'stop block' idea on it as well.

I was just glad that I could recover the work I'd done and still have the chance to try out my idea.

I know, I know - you all want pictures. I'll edit the post and add them once I'm done with my meetings this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Tony said:


> I've seen pics of enough of @Ralph Muhs work to know he can give me lessons! Tony


There are woodworkers and there are wood butchers. I tend to be closer to the latter. I am good with an ax, a chainsaw, a sawzall, a sledgehammer! If it roars, or vibrates, I feel comfortable. But I am getting older and am trying to acquire fitness cute little round things are less taxing on this old body.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Ralph Muhs said:


> There are woodworkers and there are wood butchers. I tend to be closer to the latter. I am good with an ax, a chainsaw, a sawzall, a sledgehammer! If it roars, or vibrates, I feel comfortable. But I am getting older and am trying to acquire fitness cute little round things are less taxing on this old body.


I understand getting older. Operating a cnc router is even easier on old bones than a lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Finished up my wedgie sled. 

Here's the wedgie jig on a sled. Hard to see but there's a cutoff ramp there as well. 


 

Here's the bottom of the stop mechanism. It's hinged down to the sled. That bit that's sticking up is a spring captured by a track bolt and a washer. 


 

Closer view. 


 

And here's the movable part of the stop. 


 

Now it's put together. 


 

So in practice you push down on the fence, put the end of your segment stick on the stop, let up, and cut. 

This gets the fence out of the way so you don't trap a piece. I can make segments as short as 1/2" which is shorter than I've ever done. 

Now I can get started on those Christmas orders.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I decided to play around with a new router inlay kit I got and thought the few cracks in my bench would be a good place to practice. The whiteside 9500 kit works great though I now realize that my placement of the inlays should have not been located right at the end of the cracks. But still, it was fun and too no time at all.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schroedc

Getting tired of Willie and Charlie but I got to pay the bills. Resin arrived yesterday so today so far I've poured 3 runs, 110 ounces total of Silmar 41. Made sure to cast some others for inventory as well and kept on gluing up blanks to cast Another 6-8 runs depending on my inventory needs and I should have all I need for that huge job. Also baked off 200 blue hemlock blanks I stabilized yesterday.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

Well with a lot of time on my hands and I still can't stand at the lathe I decided to try a new finish technique

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Cut up an piece of Maple I got from friend Tom in Virginia last week.
Got two mill blanks & several smaller blanks out of it.
He got it off his sister's firewood pile. She had a dying Maple tree taken down & split into firewood. Tom said there was no indication that the wood looked like this!!! He's going to get all he can before its burnt up!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh my Lord! That is nice. May have to ride over and see if Tom needs help getting that out of the firewood pile!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Cut up an piece of Maple I got from friend Tom in Virginia last week.
> Got two mill blanks & several smaller blanks.
> He got it off his sister's firewood pile. She had a dying Maple tree taken down & split into firewood. Tom said there was no indication that the wood looked like this!!! He's going to get all he can before its burnt up!!
> 
> View attachment 133547



I think we need to see that sanded first!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh my Lord! That is nice. May have to ride over and see if Tom needs help getting that out of the firewood pile!




Call him. He said you mentioned making a pair of rings.


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> Getting tired of Willie and Charlie but I got to pay the bills. Resin arrived yesterday so today so far I've poured 3 runs, 110 ounces total of Silmar 41. Made sure to cast some others for inventory as well and kept on gluing up blanks to cast Another 6-8 runs depending on my inventory needs and I should have all I need for that huge job. Also baked off 200 blue hemlock blanks I stabilized yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 133484 View attachment 133485


Glad to see you are not loafing around the coffee shop. Excellent work!


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> Glad to see you are not loafing around the coffee shop. Excellent work!



Taking my coffee to go these days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Just got back from moving my eldest into the dorms at St. Kates in St. Paul today..... I'm not sure if I was ready to let her go......

In the shop for an hour tonight to pour another round of blanks!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Keep using up all those old stamps....makes my collection that much more valuable

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> Keep using up all those old stamps....makes my collection that much more valuable



I am pretty careful, I do check the Scott catalog to make sure I'm not using any rare ones. I still have about 8,000 stamps so it'll be a while before I run out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger



Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 133628 View attachment 133627



Looks like some parts have fallen off....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Motor locked up


----------



## Schroedc

steve bellinger said:


> Motor locked up



Better find the keys 

Seriously though, hope it isn't too bad to get up and running again!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Well, heck, today was one of those days. Saturday I spent 5 hours running cutting boardd through the drum sander, no problem at all. This morning, a couple friends came iver that own a trophy company so i could rum some 17" panels through it. Got the first board ran 1 time, paper exploded off the drum. Re-wrapped it, same thing. Ruined 3 wrappings worth of paper before I decided to stop. Went to turn something, broke a drill bit, knocked a blank out of the chuck. Stopped that, went to cut a block of mesquite with the chainsaw. Spilled Anchorseal on my patio. Shut everything down, came in the house. Done!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ray D

Tony said:


> Well, heck, today was one of those days. Saturday I spent 5 hours running cutting boardd through the drum sander, no problem at all. This morning, a couple friends came iver that own a trophy company so i could rum some 17" panels through it. Got the first board ran 1 time, paper exploded off the drum. Re-wrapped it, same thing. Ruined 3 wrappings worth of paper before I decided to stop. Went to turn something, broke a drill bit, knocked a blank out of the chuck. Stopped that, went to cut a block of mesquite with the chainsaw. Spilled Anchorseal on my patio. Shut everything down, came in the house. Done!!!!!!! Tony


We have all had them days Tony. I usually do the same thing, shut it down and go inside. But...then it gets to eating at me and I head back out to try and turn it all around. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

@Tony - I think the universe is trying to tell you to take a day off and drink heavily.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

Got into the shop about 8am. Emptied the cyclone barrel (Apparently 6 inches left is pushing it on the whole full thing, I had stuff going into the filter bag....) Then poured another batch of 50 stamp blanks and started turning some of the ones already cast. Got a few turned and polished and ready to assemble. It's a bit after 5 and I think I'm going home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist

Stopped by to say hi to Herbie.
Then off to put patio furniture inside fer 3 rich clients who are out of town in prep fer Hurricane Irma! 
Shutters if needed on several more later this week if needed!!

May be a bunch of - Indian Rosewood, Norfolk Island Pine, Mango, Florida Mahogany & lots of other good wood, available next week after Irma rips us a new one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tony said:


> Well, heck, today was one of those days. Saturday I spent 5 hours running cutting boardd through the drum sander, no problem at all. This morning, a couple friends came iver that own a trophy company so i could rum some 17" panels through it. Got the first board ran 1 time, paper exploded off the drum. Re-wrapped it, same thing. Ruined 3 wrappings worth of paper before I decided to stop. Went to turn something, broke a drill bit, knocked a blank out of the chuck. Stopped that, went to cut a block of mesquite with the chainsaw. Spilled Anchorseal on my patio. Shut everything down, came in the house. Done!!!!!!! Tony



I hate days like that. They always compound.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

NYWoodturner said:


> I hate days like that. They always compound.



That's why I just shut it down before I break something big or cut my dang hand off! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Made some progress on the segmented bowls.

Here is the stock I'm starting with.


 

Funny thing about that. In order to get this far I had to cut the original boards shorter just to make it easier to handle. It was really difficult to cut that maple and walnut - and they're only 4" boards. As a result I was reminded that eventually blades do get dull. Swapped out the blade on the chop saw and the rest went like butter.

Here are all the sticks cut up. There are enough here for at least 3 bowls. I don't believe that I can get a 4th out of these but I can build some kind of a bowl.


 

And I got 5 layers cut so far.


 

I did have to make a couple of changes to my segment stop. Partly to make up for a cheap hinge that had as too much sideways motion. Made it difficult to get reliable and repeatable cuts.

I put an L shaped bracket next to the stop mechanism so the up and down motion was repeatable.


 

I also added a support to the stop itself as that thin ply would give just a little bit.


 

All in all it's working out pretty well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Well, heck, today was one of those days. Saturday I spent 5 hours running cutting boardd through the drum sander, no problem at all. This morning, a couple friends came iver that own a trophy company so i could rum some 17" panels through it. Got the first board ran 1 time, paper exploded off the drum. Re-wrapped it, same thing. Ruined 3 wrappings worth of paper before I decided to stop. Went to turn something, broke a drill bit, knocked a blank out of the chuck. Stopped that, went to cut a block of mesquite with the chainsaw. Spilled Anchorseal on my patio. Shut everything down, came in the house. Done!!!!!!! Tony



I been having one of those days for the last month! Finally got the $1220 part for the lawn mower, not finding a used one anywhere in several weeks, and the local Kubota dealer telling me he couldn't even order it, to bring the mangled one over and they'd rebuild it. (_NOT!!! There was more than $1220 in parts needed in it, using after market parts where possible, and that didn't include labor!_) 

But I got it all back together Friday night, welded up the deck wheel that was broke too, went to slide it under the tractor and hook it up, and I had put the damn gearbox on backwards! Half hour later it was pointed the right direction, back together, and ready to go under the machine. Started mowing and went to move the tractor that was running fine when I parked it, and it won't do anything! Got power, turn the key and all the pretty lights on the dash go out, it just don't go gitty-gitty-vroom! In fact it don't even go gitty-gitty!! Assume fuse on one of the safety circuits, relay on a safety circuit, neutral safety switch maybe... Don't have a clue, haven't looked at it yet. Been too busy testing the $1220 part to its limits. Spent close to 30 hours mowing the last 4 days.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Spinartist

Did a 10 piece spindle job fer a lady in Louisiana referbing a crib fer her new grandbaby.

She sent me one to model after. Needs 6 but said to make 10.
Mahogany from Constantine's Wood Center. Turned free hand.

May be my last woodturning job fer a while.
I may be tied up with a dominatrix named IRMA fer few weeks. 185 MPH

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Did a 10 piece spindle job fer a lady in Louisiana referbing a crib fer her new grandbaby.
> 
> She sent me one to model after. Needs 6 but said to make 10.
> Mahogany from Constantine's Wood Center. Turned free hand.
> 
> May be my last woodturning job fer a while.
> I may be tied up with a dominatrix named IRMA fer few weeks. 185 MPH
> 
> View attachment 133733
> 
> View attachment 133734
> 
> View attachment 133735



Stay safe!!! Maybe she'll give you her safe word and you can make her go away.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

119 left to glue up for this job and 188 left to cast. I've gone through 2.5 gallons or more of Silmar 41 in the last 8-10 days

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Irma is NOT looking pretty at this point! Just watching the evening news and it doesn't sound nice wherever it goes. Best case scenario is north out at sea, but that's sounding as if it's the least likely option right now. 1 model shows it hitting Lee's neighborhood and running up the east coast like Matthew did last year, 1 shows it wrapping around the tip of Florida and coming ashore south of Tampa, the running all the way up the state, and the last model, again not real likely at this point shows it running out in the gulf and slamming Mississippi/Alabama. 

Generators are flying off the shelves here like dust in a stiff breeze. Sister tried to find one over the weekend, there was nothing available here in Lake City. Called up to Valdosta and Harbor Freight said they had 5, asked if she could pay for it over the phone, if they would hold until she got there, and they wouldn't do it. Said in the 45 minutes it took her to get there they had sold 3 of them. Neighbor said he was in Lowes Saturday morning and they had about 40 of them stacked up on display. Started to pick one up for his mom's house, and decided to check on the storm first, went back Sunday morning and they were sold out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Irma is NOT looking pretty at this point! Just watching the evening news and it doesn't sound nice wherever it goes. Best case scenario is north out at sea, but that's sounding as if it's the least likely option right now. 1 model shows it hitting Lee's neighborhood and running up the east coast like Matthew did last year, 1 shows it wrapping around the tip of Florida and coming ashore south of Tampa, the running all the way up the state, and the last model, again not real likely at this point shows it running out in the gulf and slamming Mississippi/Alabama.
> 
> Generators are flying off the shelves here like dust in a stiff breeze. Sister tried to find one over the weekend, there was nothing available here in Lake City. Called up to Valdosta and Harbor Freight said they had 5, asked if she could pay for it over the phone, if they would hold until she got there, and they wouldn't do it. Said in the 45 minutes it took her to get there they had sold 3 of them. Neighbor said he was in Lowes Saturday morning and they had about 40 of them stacked up on display. Started to pick one up for his mom's house, and decided to check on the storm first, went back Sunday morning and they were sold out.



Ouch. I have a friend in FL that asked if I could find a way to ship him my little Honda Gennie for a loan. Unfortunately I can't find a way to ship it since it's had gas in it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I hope it goes back out to sea but not looking so good for that. Hope everyone makes it through all good. Be safe all!!


----------



## rocky1

Fixing to fill mine up with gas and make it run. Had to check the old man's today. He had no faith! I told him it would start right up. Didn't drain the gas on that one last fall, but I did run the carb dry. Turned the gas on, and one pull it fired off. Ran on choke for little bit, gradually worked it out of that, finished filling the tank and it was running good then. Drained the tank on mine too, so I'm sure it's good to go. Should probably change oil in it though. Only ran for 4 solid days last fall, when Matthew left us in the dark. 

Ordered parts to repair all my broke lanterns that didn't work last fall, and have those in. Need to get all of those running. Aside from that, pick up gas, propane, not a lot else left to do. Pray it turns east and goes out to sea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Spinartist you can send me all your wood and tools until the end of the hurricane season. I'll keep it all safe and dry up here in the mountains!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Fixing to fill mine up with gas and make it run. Had to check the old man's today. He had no faith! I told him it would start right up. Didn't drain the gas on that one last fall, but I did run the carb dry. Turned the gas on, and one pull it fired off. Ran on choke for little bit, gradually worked it out of that, finished filling the tank and it was running good then. Drained the tank on mine too, so I'm sure it's good to go. Should probably change oil in it though. Only ran for 4 solid days last fall, when Matthew left us in the dark.
> 
> Ordered parts to repair all my broke lanterns that didn't work last fall, and have those in. Need to get all of those running. Aside from that, pick up gas, propane, not a lot else left to do. Pray it turns east and goes out to sea!



We keep a few old Kerosene lamps around for power outs (I always have 5 gallons of Kerosene on hand for the torpedo heater) and my generator is big enough to run the fridge/freezer in summer or the furnace and fridge in the winter but that's about it. Can't imagine planning for a storm like that.


----------



## rocky1

Have 2 Coleman gas lanterns, 1 Propane, needed globes for 2 of them last year. Picked up a few more mantles too. Coleman gas cook stove, with propane conversion and adapter for the big bottle for that also. That one fixed coffee and breakfast during Matthew. Was pretty handy!

Picked up the adapter to fill the little bottles for the propane lantern. Tried to find Coleman white gas... Not to be found anywhere locally, not in Wally World anywhere within 60 miles, so they're gonna burn unleaded.


----------



## Tony

Lee, Rocky, all y'all Florida boys hunker down, stay safe and let us know you're Okay! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Lee's gonna be back in Virginia before he finds a room, word we got from neighbor that works at the 911 call center here is, there are going to be NO rooms until you get to Tennessee. Everyone in south Florida is going to be evacuated, one coast or the other is going to be evacuated, possibility that BOTH coasts will be evacuated. There are folks from Texas and Louisiana that evacuated this way still over here. Storm is over 300 miles wide, they're talking about it making landfall around Tampa, and running straight up the I-75 corridor, possibly all the way to Atlanta. If it does that, the entire state of Georgia is in deep bat guana too. Lee may be in the only safe spot in two states!

I'm far enough inland that the winds get slowed drastically, and out here in the woods; surrounded by trees, they tend to get the wind up overhead. They were talking sustained winds of 60 - 70 mph here, dependent upon where it makes landfall, and how it tracks, a little more/little less. We'll be out of power for awhile, we'll get lots of rain, and I'll have lots of branches to pick up, but it'll all be OK. I'm gonna ride it out here at the house, someone has to stay here and keep the generator going. May send the wife and MIL to north Mississippi, just so I don't have to worry with/about them, but my old man isn't going anywhere unless they drag him out of here kicking and screaming, so I got to stay here to babysit him.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Did a 10 piece spindle job fer a lady in Louisiana referbing a crib fer her new grandbaby.
> 
> She sent me one to model after. Needs 6 but said to make 10.
> Mahogany from Constantine's Wood Center. Turned free hand.
> 
> May be my last woodturning job fer a while.
> I may be tied up with a dominatrix named IRMA fer few weeks. 185 MPH
> 
> View attachment 133733
> 
> View attachment 133734
> 
> View attachment 133735


Stay safe my friend. I will need you again when we have the next pen exchange.


----------



## Spinartist

Latest update says hitting Miami at 145 ish MPH then coming through my stompin grounds. Hope it moves a bit east!!

Been prepping several clients & friends homes. Doing my stepson's home & my ex's. Another friends home. Then my apt with the left overs.
I have ex's shutters at my studio & a pile of metal shutters given to my when folks I know upgrades to accordion shutters.
Got a Weber table top grill, Coleman camp grill, candles, water, gas, generator, flash lights.

Hurricane Wilma came over our place with 115 mph winds back in 2005. Bad situation. 85% of stop lights in our county were gone.
Irma will be worse.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Stay safe my friends! Hope you all make it through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Damnitt Lee, don't be stupid, take cover when you need to! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

Damn, Stay safe all!!!


----------



## Ray D

Take care over there Lee. This one is going to be ugly.


----------



## Schroedc

More casting, more turning, and doing boxes for the ones for my inventory.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

What are the eye hooks for?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> What are the eye hooks for?



On the ends of the molds? They are for pulling out the plugs to get the cast tubes out. I'll shoot a picture tomorrow for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Aha....interesting....


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> Hurricane Wilma came over our place with 115 mph winds back in 2005. Bad situation. 85% of stop lights in our county were gone.
> Irma will be worse.



Only place I've ever been where they stencil the names of the streets on all the curbs! Boynton Beach, just a few miles north of Lee. Between Andrew, and Wilma, and one or two others they found it impossible to locate anything with all the street signs blown down. So they write the names of the streets on the curbs at all intersections, and stencil block numbers on them as well, so they can find things when they blow down again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Tony 
@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

That's Purdy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Are you going to put a ferrule on it?


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Are you going to put a ferrule on it?



Yep. I have to cut some pipe and shine it up....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Nice Marc!! I was wondering if you were going to get to that. Kevin is smiling right now..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

That is a good looking handle. I am impressed!


----------



## Schroedc

So I found an ad on craigslist, the guy was bored and came to me (yep, did a deal at midnight), it's going to need bearings in the headstock eventually (No slop yet but getting noisy) but for cheap and with some decent tools (And some junk tools) I'll take it....

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> So I found an ad on craigslist, the guy was bored and came to me (yep, did a deal at midnight), it's going to need bearings in the headstock eventually (No slop yet but getting noisy) but for cheap and with some decent tools (And some junk tools) I'll take it....
> 
> View attachment 133885



Nice grab Colin!! Tony


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> So I found an ad on craigslist, the guy was bored and came to me (yep, did a deal at midnight), it's going to need bearings in the headstock eventually (No slop yet but getting noisy) but for cheap and with some decent tools (And some junk tools) I'll take it....
> 
> View attachment 133885


The EWTs and Sorbys alone are a deal.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> The EWTs and Sorbys alone are a deal.



Thanks, I'll keep the EWT's, probably sell off the Sorby ones. The junk tools will be given away or used to make other tools

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> @Tony
> @woodtickgreg
> 
> View attachment 133869
> 
> View attachment 133870
> 
> View attachment 133871


Very nice dude! Osage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice dude! Osage?



Yes, some of Kevin's that I sent him awhile back. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

All done....

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Spinartist

Very cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Very nice Marc, I will borrow that design! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Very nice Marc, I will borrow that design! Tony



It's good for a detailer but I would beef it up for anything else.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Here's another one I'm doing now out of bloodwood....

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

A while back I got some white elm and birch logs, cut them up with a chainsaw and made some bowl blanks and tossed the pith pieces aside. These last couple of days I decided to clean up some of the discarded pieces and was pleasantly surprised. The birch was wood I had put into my spalting garden and its actually quite solid. Now that I have these planed and sanded I'm trying to decide what to do with them. My initial thought was to make a couple of natural edge shelves using L brackets but when the wood is horizontal you really can't appreciate the wood. So I was trying to think of a wall hanging type thing, maybe add a clock kit, or pegs at the bottom for key chains. I'm helping my neighbor at a craft fair later this fall so I was trying to think what it is I could do with these boards (and I have more to clean up!) that could potentially sell for a few bucks. Suggestions? No matter, I really like the way these cleaned up. I may just display them on the wall in my house somewhere just as they are. Oh, I did wonder, if I had a CNC with a laser, how cool it would look with a buck or moose or eagle etched onto it. The white elm photo didn't come out too great, its hard to capture all the different hues of browns in the photo.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> A while back I got some white elm and birch logs, cut them up with a chainsaw and made some bowl blanks and tossed the pith pieces aside. These last couple of days I decided to clean up some of the discarded pieces and was pleasantly surprised. The birch was wood I had put into my spalting garden and its actually quite solid. Now that I have these planed and sanded I'm trying to decide what to do with them. My initial thought was to make a couple of natural edge shelves using L brackets but when the wood is horizontal you really can't appreciate the wood. So I was trying to think of a wall hanging type thing, maybe add a clock kit, or pegs at the bottom for key chains. I'm helping my neighbor at a craft fair later this fall so I was trying to think what it is I could do with these boards (and I have more to clean up!) that could potentially sell for a few bucks. Suggestions? No matter, I really like the way these cleaned up. I may just display them on the wall in my house somewhere just as they are. Oh, I did wonder, if I had a CNC with a laser, how cool it would look with a buck or moose or eagle etched onto it. The white elm photo didn't come out too great, its hard to capture all the different hues of browns in the photo.



Pretty stuff David, I'm sure you'll come up with something good to do with it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

I move the wrong way in my shop today- tweaked my back- so I did absolutely nothing......

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> I move the wrong way in my shop today- tweaked my back- so I did absolutely nothing......



It's easier to move forwards....not back-wards...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Woodworking Vet said:


> A while back I got some white elm and birch logs, cut them up with a chainsaw and made some bowl blanks and tossed the pith pieces aside. These last couple of days I decided to clean up some of the discarded pieces and was pleasantly surprised. The birch was wood I had put into my spalting garden and its actually quite solid. Now that I have these planed and sanded I'm trying to decide what to do with them. My initial thought was to make a couple of natural edge shelves using L brackets but when the wood is horizontal you really can't appreciate the wood. So I was trying to think of a wall hanging type thing, maybe add a clock kit, or pegs at the bottom for key chains. I'm helping my neighbor at a craft fair later this fall so I was trying to think what it is I could do with these boards (and I have more to clean up!) that could potentially sell for a few bucks. Suggestions? No matter, I really like the way these cleaned up. I may just display them on the wall in my house somewhere just as they are. Oh, I did wonder, if I had a CNC with a laser, how cool it would look with a buck or moose or eagle etched onto it. The white elm photo didn't come out too great, its hard to capture all the different hues of browns in the photo.




Mantel Clocks, weather stations, picture frames - use ornamental iron shelf brackets for the uprights maybe.




Bottom one would make an Idaho Cutting Board without a lot of trimming. Tony would approve! Of course if you get into cutting boards he might send you a cutting board kit back!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Mike1950 said:


> I move the wrong way in my shop today- tweaked my back- so I did absolutely nothing......



Hope you get to feeling better

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

rocky1 said:


> Mantel Clocks, weather stations, picture frames - use ornamental iron shelf brackets for the uprights maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom one would make an Idaho Cutting Board without a lot of trimming. Tony would approve! Of course if you get into cutting boards he might send you a cutting board kit back!



Cutting boards is a good idea. The first two are about 1.5" thick so I could cut them for a book matched pair and make doors for a wall cabinet, but then I would have to make a wall cabinet. Clock and shelves are a good idea too.


----------



## kweinert

More like what I almost did in my shop today. I wasn't planning on doing anything that required a lot of paying attention as last night was a short one and I am familiar with how I do stuff when I'm tired.

So I put together a couple of molds from the material that Tony sent, measured how much liquid went in them and was getting ready to use the Alumilite that was delivered this afternoon.

Got up in the overhead garage storage to get down my pressure pot and saw the air fitting was missing. Went to put another on and discovered that it was only partially missing. Yep, it must have gotten broken off during the move.

*sigh*

So I'm back inside with my plans thwarted. I'll run out tomorrow and pick up the parts and see if I can get to it later this week.

I've been gluing up rings for the Christmas order.

I picked up 5 1x4x14 ft poplar boards (free) and I now have a prototype for a segmented yarn bowl that I'm going to use some of that for. Some of it will also go to Lincoln Logs I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not in my shop. I drove down to the shoreline to @Ralph Muhs place and we turned out 2 handles from the spalted maple and some cherry he had. I forgot to get pix of the cherry handle. And then we made some pens. No pix of the pens either darnit....
Tool parts are from @jaustin ....nice workmanship on em....
Here's the pix of what I have ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13

In the pic above, Ralph is turning on the cherry handle....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

ripjack13 said:


> It's easier to move forwards....not back-wards...


@ripjack tutoring again

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## gman2431

Cool to see you guys making some stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## kweinert

And an entry in the Traveling Hat Saga :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> And an entry in the Traveling Hat Saga :)



THat's only 1/2 of a hat, he doesn't get full points.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

Schroedc said:


> THat's only 1/2 of a hat, he doesn't get full points.



I don't know, maybe he wore out the center of it and he should get double points.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ray D

With the plant closed, thanks to hurricane Irma, I had a few unexpected days off. After cleaning up all the debris, I managed to get this lumber storage system up. I was so tired of having it stacked on the floor of my small shop.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kweinert

A casting that almost worked. Now we know that it does float a bit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kweinert

So I do need to work on keeping it centered some how but I think it would well for a bottle stopper. 

I wonder - do you think that you could run a bolt through the end of the mold into the luffa? Would it turn out after it cures?


----------



## Ralph Muhs

kweinert said:


> I don't know, maybe he wore out the center of it and he should get double points.


It is vented to let out excess steam

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Hahahahahaaa


----------



## rocky1

kweinert said:


> So I do need to work on keeping it centered some how but I think it would well for a bottle stopper.
> 
> I wonder - do you think that you could run a bolt through the end of the mold into the luffa? Would it turn out after it cures?



If you used a release agent on it, I'd say that it was a definite maybe that it might. Otherwise, I'm gonna say probably not Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

Or, and the thought occurred to me later, maybe something like a small dowel run part way into the end of the luffa and through the end of the mold. Some play dough or something to seal the mold. Since it's meant to be something like a bottle stopper and it'll get drilled out anyhow that should work.

I think.

I haven't worked with Alumilite but I don't think that a double pour would work - you'd see a seam. Not even a timed double pour - mix and pour enough to give the bottom offset, let it start to get sticky, put the luffa in and finish filling the mold with a later mix that would still be thin. The timing could be real tricky with that, especially if the cure time is not linear.

Should probably move this discussion to its own thread.


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> Or, and the thought occurred to me later, maybe something like a small dowel run part way into the end of the luffa and through the end of the mold. Some play dough or something to seal the mold. Since it's meant to be something like a bottle stopper and it'll get drilled out anyhow that should work.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I haven't worked with Alumilite but I don't think that a double pour would work - you'd see a seam. Not even a timed double pour - mix and pour enough to give the bottom offset, let it start to get sticky, put the luffa in and finish filling the mold with a later mix that would still be thin. The timing could be real tricky with that, especially if the cure time is not linear.
> 
> Should probably move this discussion to its own thread.




Or, if you;re using a bottle stopper with a threaded shaft like the teardrop ones I used to use, drill hole in center of the mold wall, screw in the shaft and cast it right onto the shaft you're using for your stopper? Then just screw the shaft into a mandrel of some sort and turn?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got the second Jet 1221VS back together with new bearings and up on the bench, cleaned the shop while I was at it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

Schroedc said:


> Or, if you;re using a bottle stopper with a threaded shaft like the teardrop ones I used to use, drill hole in center of the mold wall, screw in the shaft and cast it right onto the shaft you're using for your stopper? Then just screw the shaft into a mandrel of some sort and turn?



That would work - I'd just have to find/make the correct mandrel. The one I have right now fits over the lathe shaft and screws into the blank. I'm pretty sure I have the taps I'd need to make a wooden adapter to do as you suggest though.

Thanks!


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> That would work - I'd just have to find/make the correct mandrel. The one I have right now fits over the lathe shaft and screws into the blank. I'm pretty sure I have the taps I'd need to make a wooden adapter to do as you suggest though.
> 
> Thanks!



Ken, just take the stopper to Home Depot or Lowes, they have all those threaded inserts hanging by the bolt section, figure out what size it is and get a bolt. Stick it through a block of wood go from there. Tony


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> Or, if you;re using a bottle stopper with a threaded shaft like the teardrop ones I used to use, drill hole in center of the mold wall, screw in the shaft and cast it right onto the shaft you're using for your stopper? Then just screw the shaft into a mandrel of some sort and turn?



That idea has potential!! Lathe is going to turn backwards for the threads on the base, and may unscrew it from whatever you screw it into; you could however double nut the stud and lock them, and turn it in your chuck. 

IF you can get them to set in the middle of your mold, you could pour them upright, turn them flat on top and cap with wood or an ornate cabochon. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/popular/turquoise-cabochon.html


----------



## kweinert

Tony said:


> Ken, just take the stopper to Home Depot or Lowes, they have all those threaded inserts hanging by the bolt section, figure out what size it is and get a bolt. Stick it through a block of wood go from there. Tony



I have one of those. Colin was saying that if the bottle stopper kit is one of those where the bit that attaches the blank and the stopper together is separate then just cast that into the blank. If that's the case then I'd have an outie of a blank and I'd have to make the innie for the lathe. I have the adapter that is an outie already. I have a Beall thread tap for the lathe and I'd be able to make the adapter that would screw on to the headstock and then screw the blank into the adapter.

But your suggestion on how to make the adapter would work well if I didn't have the taps and did the blank the traditional way.

This is a little more complex because I have a shape (the luffa) that I want to remain centered when I cast it. This one floated just a bit and so when I turn it the sponge will be exposed. This may be an OK look as well.

BTW: the luffa was soaked in colored Cactus Juice and then cured in the oven. I did put it under a vacuum but I don't know that I really needed to. It does give it a little rigidity and if/when it is exposed on turning then it should be OK and not soak up any liquids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

kweinert said:


> Or, and the thought occurred to me later, maybe something like a small dowel run part way into the end of the luffa and through the end of the mold. Some play dough or something to seal the mold. Since it's meant to be something like a bottle stopper and it'll get drilled out anyhow that should work.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I haven't worked with Alumilite but I don't think that a double pour would work - you'd see a seam. Not even a timed double pour - mix and pour enough to give the bottom offset, let it start to get sticky, put the luffa in and finish filling the mold with a later mix that would still be thin. The timing could be real tricky with that, especially if the cure time is not linear.
> 
> Should probably move this discussion to its own thread.



Alumilite has a rather active reaction, if you pour it with Pearl in it, you can watch it turning over as it cures. It was active enough in the mold curing to creating rings in the pearl, when I poured the knife scales for Neil. I tried a double pour on one of the cholla scales trying to fill voids in the cholla that had percolated out, and that simply went all wrong! You could try it without your loofa and see what it did first, all you'd be out then is the resin. But it may react differently with the loofa in there too. Only way to know for sure is to try it Ken. One option you might considered there if it does leave an obvious seam would be to dye a little resin, and make an obvious seam in it. Put a band of red or yellow in the middle so it looks planned. 

Rings around either side of this cast scale were caused by the resin turning over while curing. Really cool to watch! But subject to move something as light as the loofa while curing.



 

Attempts at double pouring alumilite set up a reaction that simply went all WRONG in my experience! Did this with two different batches, in different colors. First pour was about set, when I poured the second in trying to fill voids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

rocky1 said:


> Alumilite has a rather active reaction, if you pour it with Pearl in it, you can watch it turning over as it cures. But subject to move something as light as the loofa while curing.



OK, so the loofa didn't really float, it was moved. Guess that means that I really do need to find a way to anchor it if I want to keep it centered.


----------



## ripjack13

Started another wooden knife....
Bubinga and wenge...









A glorified letter opener....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## CWS

Very Nice. Just keep the kids and Don away so they don't get hurt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Very Nice. Just keep the kids and Don away so they don't get hurt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


>


I thought you wouldn't be awake yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

3pm our time is when he wakes up...you know, island time is always slow....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> 3pm our time is when he wakes up...you know, island time is always slow....


1 PM Your time dork...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> 3pm our time is when he wakes up...you know, island time is always slow....



11am in the Mountain time zone....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Ralph Muhs said:


> It is vented to let out excess steam



I think they call that hot air!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

kweinert said:


> OK, so the loofa didn't really float, it was moved. Guess that means that I really do need to find a way to anchor it if I want to keep it centered.



It is possible that it floated, but by the same respect, it is very possible the reaction pushed it up Ken. As resin cures it heats up, Alumilite curing rapidly, apparently creates a little more than other slower curing resins. I've watched it in Silmar also, but the movement wasn't as pronounced. Whether that was because of slower cure, different mold, or what, I couldn't say for certain. There is movement in the Silmar, but it was nothing like the Alumilite. The circulation in the resin, as it heats up, is up through the middle, over the top, and back down around the edges in the mold, without fail. Obviously that would put it flowing up, under your loofa in your mold, and give it just a little lift. If it was in fact neutrally buoyant, it would likely be enough to lift it in the pour. 

That of course means you're probably going to need to fix both ends somehow, or pour it upright and stick it to the bottom of the mold. Or, be patient enough to keep poking it back down in the resin until it quits rising.


----------



## Schroedc

Maybe run a piece of monofilament fishing line through the center of the loofa and secure it at each end of the mold? You might need to test but with clear line it pretty much disappears once the resin is poured around it....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

No time in shop for me, just time in yard cleaning up after the sewer pipe dig. Hauled the old chainlink fence out to the curb and cut up most of the poles, 2 more to pull out yet. I'm borrowing a friends little kubota to help with leveling the yard and will use it to pull the last poles out this weekend.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> No time in shop for me, just time in yard cleaning up after the sewer pipe dig. Hauled the old chainlink fence out to the curb and cut up most of the poles, 2 more to pull out yet. I'm borrowing a friends little kubota to help with leveling the yard and will use it to pull the last poles out this weekend.



Easier than how I did it. I had to use my engine hoist with a chain welded to the poles to pull the fence that was here when we bought the place. When it came time to remove the old metal clothesline poles I got lazy, torched them off below ground level and filled the holes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Easier than how I did it. I had to use my engine hoist with a chain welded to the poles to pull the fence that was here when we bought the place. When it came time to remove the old metal clothesline poles I got lazy, torched them off below ground level and filled the holes.



When i did ours a few years back, ran a flat piece into the basketweave and used a come-along to stretch it. Tony


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> Maybe run a piece of monofilament fishing line through the center of the loofa and secure it at each end of the mold? You might need to test but with clear line it pretty much disappears once the resin is poured around it....



Berkley Vanish - Fluorocarbon - It's crystal clear; much more clear than mono.


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> That idea has potential!! Lathe is going to turn backwards for the threads on the base, and may unscrew it from whatever you screw it into; you could however double nut the stud and lock them, and turn it in your chuck.
> 
> IF you can get them to set in the middle of your mold, you could pour them upright, turn them flat on top and cap with wood or an ornate cabochon.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/popular/turquoise-cabochon.html



I've never ordered from them. How are they to deal with. They seem to have a ton of cheap prices on things...


----------



## rocky1

Whoaaaaa 3 posts for the price of 1 click! Simply Amazing!! 


What's more amazing than that is, when I click the edit link under the next post, this one opens and edits! Now I'm confused!! 

And, when I click the edit link under this post, this one opens too!!


----------



## rocky1

Whoaaaaa 3 posts for the price of 1 click! Simply Amazing!!


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Whoaaaaa 3 posts for the price of 1 click! Simply Amazing!!



Rocky, I saw the speil you wrote up in my email notification. You want me to revert your post back to that ?


----------



## kweinert

rocky1 said:


> Or, be patient enough to keep poking it back down in the resin until it quits rising.



So, how long can I keep pushing it but still be able to put it under pressure to ensure clarity? I'm thinking of either casting the stopper stub in place (which works fine if I'm going to be the one turning it) but maybe that ultra clear line would be a better general solution if I just make them to sell/trade/whatever.


----------



## rocky1

And, now it deleted the second post?  Naaaah... For the benefit of others. 

Ali Express has been good. Kinda like a Chinese Amazon/E-Bay. Lots of little stores, under one big roof; the big roof establishes and enforces rules on the stores. Pretty much everything comes out of China, want to say I have found goodies out of India too, usually takes about 3 weeks to get your goodies. 

Have had no problems there to speak of. Confusion over one order, the item wasn't available in one of the 5-6 colors I had ordered, and rather than back order that, or substitute it, they held the entire order. Ali Express guarantees everything you order up to so many weeks, you can file for extensions, request refunds; time was drawing near on my extension, store suggested a refund because they couldn't get the one color, so I requested and very promptly received a refund. 
That the worst experience I've had with them.

Otherwise, quality product for the price, price is typically dirt cheap. I haven't ordered anything expensive, but all the cheap items I've ordered have certainly been worth more than what I paid for them. Hand painted wood bees and lady bugs for casting refrigerator magnets were like 2 cent apiece. For 2 cent, they're excellent quality. I mean seriously, a guy doesn't expect much for 2 cent,way exceeded my expectations. 

But yeah, if you have time to wait, shopping Ali Express is an OK deal, in my experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

kweinert said:


> So, how long can I keep pushing it but still be able to put it under pressure to ensure clarity? I'm thinking of either casting the stopper stub in place (which works fine if I'm going to be the one turning it) but maybe that ultra clear line would be a better general solution if I just make them to sell/trade/whatever.



Wellllll... if putting it under pressure, pushing it back down in the resin isn't going to work. Fishing line may be a better option.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Flew to maui last night so I could get some shop time in. 

Look @Tony I'm making a texas cutting board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Flew to maui last night so I could get some shop time in.
> 
> Look @Tony I'm making a texas cutting board.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134290





Also, how many times do I have to tell you. For a state that was once an independent nation, it's spelled Texas!


Stoopid Islander....


----------



## ripjack13

texas....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mango paddle and koa pen.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

teXas?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Been a weird week, been out of the shop more than I'd like having to deal with something and hoping to get a definitive answer on Monday provided the doc shows up for work.... My wife realized I was wound a little tight and this morning forced me to road trip and get away from the shop for a while. Surprised me and took me to a movie. Then she dropped me at the shop about 4, got close to 400 cast blanks squared up and the first 60 turned and polished before she came back at 9 to take me home. Hoping for a full day of turning tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Been a weird week, been out of the shop more than I'd like having to deal with something and hoping to get a definitive answer on Monday provided the doc shows up for work.... My wife realized I was wound a little tight and this morning forced me to road trip and get away from the shop for a while. Surprised me and took me to a movie. Then she dropped me at the shop about 4, got close to 400 cast blanks squared up and the first 60 turned and polished before she came back at 9 to take me home. Hoping for a full day of turning tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 134321 View attachment 134322 View attachment 134323



Colin, whatever is going on, take care if yourself first and foremost!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> teXas?


teXXXas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

More pens today, now back to Oahu. I only weekend in maui now...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Don Ratcliff what is that first kit?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> @Don Ratcliff what is that first kit?


Sceptre from PSI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> More pens today, now back to Oahu. I only weekend in maui now...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134372



Very nice, Don! I especially like that Sceptre. You need to send that one to me for closer inspection. (Then I'll keep it and will send you something else in return, lol.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Don! I especially like that Sceptre. You need to send that one to me for closer inspection. (Then I'll keep it and will send you something else in return, lol.)


Like some dyed blanks that I sent you? That sounds fair...


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> Like some eyes blanks that I sent you? That sounds fair...



I'm starting on them this week! (If I can get into the shop...)

I'd send you a pen too, to be fair!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Also, Donny boy, you did tell me that you were in no hurry and whenever I got to them!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Played around on the lathe trying to learn a little. Just working the tools to see how to handle them and this popped in to my head. .40 cal bullet for size reference.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Played around on the lathe trying to learn a little. Just working the tools to see how to handle them and this popped in to my head. .40 cal bullet for size reference.
> 
> View attachment 134385



If the bullet doesn't do the job you can whack the heck out of them!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Played around on the lathe trying to learn a little. Just working the tools to see how to handle them and this popped in to my head. .40 cal bullet for size reference.
> 
> View attachment 134385


You need a blue lighter...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Played around on the lathe trying to learn a little. Just working the tools to see how to handle them and this popped in to my head. .40 cal bullet for size reference.
> 
> View attachment 134385




Now thats what i call a lil slugger...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Also, Donny boy, you did tell me that you were in no hurry and whenever I got to them!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Also, Donny boy, you did tell me that you were in no hurry and whenever I got to them!


3 months ago...


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> 3 months ago...



And in those 3 months I've spent little time in the shop... Have blanks that have been under soak after vacuum and waiting for me to get them out and cure them for at least 4 weeks now. Shutting off the pump after running vacuum was the last time I did anything in the shop... Tried to even just cure the blanks this weekend, but didn't even get the time to do that.

Really hoping to get shop time - and get the vacuum pump running - by Thursday or Friday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

I don't feel so bad now!! I've got a batch in that I took out, dropped back in, took out again, put them back in, took out a third time, forgot they were out that time, and they sat out 2 - 3 days. Pulled vacuum on them again 2 - 3 weeks ago, and I think they're still under vacuum.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Got a little turning done yesterday....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Got a little turning done yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 134392



So what did you do after noon?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> So what did you do after noon?



Other stuff.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS

I wish I had you energy. Nice work as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

I noticed the razor blades in the upper left hand corner of Colin's picture... I would use them to cut my wrists if I had to try and turn 118 resin pens!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> I noticed the razor blades in the upper left hand corner of Colin's picture... I would use them to cut my wrists if I had to try and turn 118 resin pens!



I have to turn 550 of them....

Plus I turned 120 for my own inventory last week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> I noticed the razor blades in the upper left hand corner of Colin's picture... I would use them to cut my wrists if I had to try and turn 118 resin pens!



And Doc, there are 162 there....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> And Doc, there are 162 there....



Forgot to carry the one... 44 times

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Really hoping to get shop time - and get the vacuum pump running - by Thursday or Friday.



Get some after everyone is in bed.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Get some after everyone is in bed.....



Lately, by the time that happens, I'm either too tired to get into the shop and trust myself with running tools or my wife has decided to stay up and guilt me into watching tv - where I promptly fall asleep on the couch (and she gets mad that I fell asleep on her - hey, I could've been awake still if I was in the shop!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> And Doc, there are 162 there....


Good thing he's a doctor and not a banker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I love when customers move up the delivery date yet again.... Plugging away like my butt is on fire today.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung

Finally got to spend a little bit of time in the shop today - did a little cleaning (vacuuming of dust, cobwebs, and spiders - dead and alive) and moved most of the plywood pieces out.

Have too many cutoffs and smaller pieces of plywood - far more than I want to have on hand. I will use up more than half of the plywood I have in an outfeed table build that I'm starting within the next week. Whatever's left after that will get used up in some other shop project builds.

Forecast for the next few days is hot, but I hope to at least get in a little time in there the next couple mornings before it's too hot in the garage. Would like to at least start getting plywood cut.

And when it's too hot to be working out there, I'll fire up the toaster oven and start curing blanks. Have quite a few to cure right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Finally got to spend a little bit of time in the shop today - did a little cleaning (vacuuming of dust, cobwebs, and spiders - dead and alive) and moved most of the plywood pieces out.
> 
> Have too many cutoffs and smaller pieces of plywood - far more than I want to have on hand. I will use up more than half of the plywood I have in an outfeed table build that I'm starting within the next week. Whatever's left after that will get used up in some other shop project builds.
> 
> Forecast for the next few days is hot, but I hope to at least get in a little time in there the next couple mornings before it's too hot in the garage. Would like to at least start getting plywood cut.
> 
> And when it's too hot to be working out there, I'll fire up the toaster oven and start curing blanks. Have quite a few to cure right now.



With all that plywood you could make cutting boards and shape them like your state. Like some people do...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mine would be the state of confusion.........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> With all that plywood you could make cutting boards and shape them like your state. Like some people do...






I don't use plywood!

Stoopid Islander......


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I don't use plywood!
> 
> Stoopid Islander......


Just the fact you think I was talking about you shows the level of guilt you have for using plywood to make your cutting boards. Check and Mate!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I don't use plywood!
> 
> Stoopid Islander......



Is not plywood layers of wood glued together? And are not your cutting boards layers of wood glued together? Don's got a point, my plywood making friend. I mean, you might be (for the most part) using nicer wood and thicker layers than the plywood manufacturers, but you're still just making glorified plywood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I'm taking my toys and going home!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I'm taking my toys and going home!!!!!!!!!



The butthurt is strong with this one....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I love when customers move up the delivery date yet again.... Plugging away like my butt is on fire today.



I certainly hope the price you're charging reflects that....every day the date moves up, so should the price....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Is not plywood layers of wood glued together? And are not your cutting boards layers of wood glued together? Don's got a point, my plywood making friend. I mean, you might be (for the most part) using nicer wood and thicker layers than the plywood manufacturers, but you're still just making glorified plywood!



*Tony's Texas Plywood & Lumber Company, Inc.




*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I certainly hope the price you're charging reflects that....every day the date moves up, so should the price....



This customer has been good for over $100,000.00 in sales over the last 5 years, They say Jump, I say How High?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS

I have a Texas shaped plywood cutting board and my wife loves it she will reward me with something special every time she uses it. Tony doesn't an awesome job. I think he adds something in the finish that makes a women get, well you know what I'm sayin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> I have a Texas shaped plywood cutting board and my wife loves it she will reward me with something special every time she uses it. Tony doesn't an awesome job. I think he adds something in the finish that makes a women get, well you know what I'm sayin.



I need to work on the formula, it has no effect on my wife

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> This customer has been good for over $100,000.00 in sales over the last 5 years, They say Jump, I say How High?



ok....I'll let it slide this time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> I have a Texas shaped plywood cutting board and my wife loves it she will reward me with something special every time she uses it. Tony doesn't an awesome job. I think he adds something in the finish that makes a women get, well you know what I'm sayin.



Hitting you in the head with that cutting board doesn't count as "Something Special"....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> Hitting you in the head with that cutting board doesn't count as "Something Special"....


I really don't know what the reward is , she has never used it. Says we are to old for that kind of stuff!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Block of cherry....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Block of cherry....
> 
> View attachment 134619



Um, round forms aren't usually referred to as a "Block"......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well....sometimes they are.
My head is round but sometimes michele calls me block head...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Well....sometimes they are.
> My head is round but sometimes michele calls me block head...



She is a wise woman....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

No shop time today... there’s mulch to be spread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> View attachment 134620 No shop time today... there’s mulch to be spread.


I would've guessed manure fertilizer, that's more your style Doc! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> I would've guessed manure fertilizer, that's more your style Doc! Tony



I’ve been known to spread a little BS...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> View attachment 134620 No shop time today... there’s mulch to be spread.


What a load of Shart...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

How many acres you burying in mulch Doc?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> How many acres you burying in mulch Doc?


There must have been a sinkhole happen in his yard. Can't imagine he needs a that much crap for his subdivision lifestyle. The neighbors ate looking out their window, "That durn keller is at it again! Get the nose plugs out!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> There must have been a sinkhole happen in his yard. Can't imagine he needs a that much crap for his subdivision lifestyle. The neighbors ate looking out their window, "That durn keller is at it again! Get the nose plugs out!"



Now we know how he gets rid of his mistakes at work, he composts them....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD

rocky1 said:


> How many acres you burying in mulch Doc?



It’s amazing how little ground you can cover with that much mulch. Been putting it off for months. The weeds were getting bigger than the shrubs!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Now we know how he gets rid of his mistakes at work, he composts them....


I knew he didn't send them to me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> I knew he didn't send them to me...



My last mistake went out in the mail on Thursday afternoon... should be at your place next week.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

ripjack13 said:


> Block of cherry....
> 
> View attachment 134619



Nice form on that Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I wasn't in my shop today but that of a turner in Ft. Bragg CA today. I put out a message on the local turner's group email list and got tons of invitations for meet ups. Today I met up with Les and turned on his Robust American Beauty. What an awesome lathe! I want one, no, I need one! He said I could come by any time I want, he may wish he never said that. Pictures next time.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TimR

Final coat of finish for this mill I've dubbed "Aunt Lucy". Actually the head more like Robot from "Lost in Space"...
Wood is @Mike1950 BLM burl

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> @ripjack13 nice work





NYWoodturner said:


> Nice form on that Marc!



Thanks fellas....it didn't look like that at first....





Didn't like the shape, so I cut the top off...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

TimR said:


> Final coat of finish for this mill I've dubbed "Aunt Lucy". Actually the head more like Robot from "Lost in Space"...
> Wood is @Mike1950 BLM burl
> View attachment 134648



That is a sweet looking mill! Tony


----------



## Wildthings

TimR said:


> Final coat of finish for this mill I've dubbed "Aunt Lucy". Actually the head more like Robot from "Lost in Space"...
> Wood is @Mike1950 BLM burl
> View attachment 134648


Gorgeous piece. What's the finish? CA?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Wildthings said:


> Gorgeous piece. What's the finish? CA?


Thanks! 
Wipe on poly. It won't stay this shiny looking, I'll knock back with steel wool and lightly buff to a more natural look. Having that wet look is just a good gage that I've got sufficient coats to protect it. 3 in this case.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

Made 20 spindles from old growth Cypress for a dock gate in Palm Beach, Fl.

Picked up 72 blanks for the fence. 160 more to do.
@SpinnerRowe got the job & I'm helping him do it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

I really wish I had a second dust collector or a larger system. When I expand the building/business (hey, might as well be optimistic right?) I need to either put in a system large enough for the laser and other tools at the same time or a separate exhaust system for the laser. This is what happens when you have to turn without dust collection 

Engraving a ton of boxes for these pens for that customer.

@Tom Smart yours go out to you on Monday. Just making sure the paint is dry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Where do you get your boxes, Colin?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I think someone should make a mold of that footprint.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist

Started on the 160 piece order. Did the 20 Gate spindles, these are the fence spindles.
Old growth Cypress. Duplicator tears the wood up so all done free hand.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Now... If I only had a custom tool rest to help speed up my turning!!

 @woodtickgreg

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Spinartist said:


> Started on the 160 piece order. Did the 20 Gate spindles, these are the fence spindles.
> Old growth Cypress. Duplicator tears the wood up so all done free hand.
> 
> View attachment 134689
> 
> View attachment 134690



Freehand duplication sounds and looks easy. For those of you who have never tried it... well it ain't easy. 
Lee I'm more that super impressed with these. I freehanded spindles for a crib once that only had 8 spindles or so per side.. I scrapped more cherry on that project by rejecting spindles that any other turning project I've ever done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> Now... If I only had a custom tool rest to help speed up my turning!!
> 
> @woodtickgreg


Yea yea, I know, kinda had my plate full the last couple of weeks. But I did get some cool flap wheels I want to try out on your rest. It is on my mind and I am working on it............and everything else at the same time...............

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Kerry Weeks came by today to visit. Showed him some of my wood stash and talked a good bit. He brought a blank with him I believe he said it was Elm Cedar. He gave me a demo on how to turn a hollow form and proper usage of my bowl gouges. This is what we turn in a few hours.



 



 



 



 

First hollow form for me. Plan to head to his place tomorrow!

Thanks Kerry 



Rodney

Reactions: Way Cool 13


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Kerry Weeks came by today to visit. Showed him some of my wood stash and talked a good bit. He brought a blank with him I believe he said it was Elm Cedar. He gave me a demo on how to turn a hollow form and proper usage of my bowl gouges. This is what we turn in a few hours.
> 
> View attachment 134697
> 
> View attachment 134698
> 
> View attachment 134699
> 
> View attachment 134700
> 
> First hollow form for me. Plan to head to his place tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks Kerry
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



That's way cool Rodney! Hopefully we can all meet up soon! Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Tony, I talked with Kerry today about you being up this way next month. We're thinking of riding down to see you if schedules work out.


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Tony, I talked with Kerry today about you being up this way next month. We're thinking of riding down to see you if schedules work out.



That would be too cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

You guys have all the fun down south.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> You guys have all the fun down south.



Come on Down @ripjack13 we down here have an open door policy. Everyone is welcome!!



Rodney

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> You guys have all the fun down south.



Marc, I told you some time back you were more than welcome to join us down here! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Marc, I told you some time back you were more than welcome to join us down here! Tony





Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Come on Down @ripjack13 we down here have an open door policy. Everyone is welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



As long as they go back above the Mason Dixon Line (ouch)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Where do you get your boxes, Colin?



I order these through Woodturningz.com For a mesa style, cigar, etc they work fine. No felt lining, no frills and out of every 100, I usually get a bad one or two but they are fairly inexpensive and the guys have been good about credit/replacement on the bad ones. The single maple box retails at 3.80, they do get cheaper as you order more. The last batch I ordered was 600 of them, at that quantity they have them drop shipped direct form their supplier. of course they don't label who the supplier is so I haven;t been able to figure out how to cut out a step but I do like the guys there, and they are entitled to make a living too so I haven't tried too hard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

This is not a good thing to see....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Those are funny looking critters....


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I really wish I had a second dust collector or a larger system. When I expand the building/business (hey, might as well be optimistic right?) I need to either put in a system large enough for the laser and other tools at the same time or a separate exhaust system for the laser. This is what happens when you have to turn without dust collection
> 
> Engraving a ton of boxes for these pens for that customer.
> 
> @Tom Smart yours go out to you on Monday. Just making sure the paint is dry.
> 
> View attachment 134682 View attachment 134683



Colin, got a link to that news article on your wall? I'd like to read it....


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Colin, got a link to that news article on your wall? I'd like to read it....



This one? I'll have to dig, don't know if those years are still online after the owner of the paper died. That was done while I was still working out of the garage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13

Yep...that one. If you cant find it. Can you get some good clear ones of it, so I can read it? Thanks man...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Yep...that one. If you cant find it. Can you get some good clear ones of it, so I can read it? Thanks man...



Nope, couldn't find it online. Hope these pictures work. There's a couple errors but for a guy starting out the free publicity was great. I can't believe it's been just four years.....

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks Colin!


----------



## ripjack13

Nice.....good write up....


----------



## Tom Smart

Yeah, but that one pen "doesn't shoot". Who'd buy that?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Great write up Colin! Tony


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> As long as they go back above the Mason Dixon Line (ouch)


You northerners are funny


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> You northerners are funny



Crazy Westerner...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> You northerners are funny



Stoopid Islander....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Finally finished something. A Flip top cart for my planer. A friend of mine didn't use it any more so picked up this really gently used Makita. Cleaned it up, new knives and added the Wixey digital height gauge. Great little gadget and not expensive. Now what to put on the other side of the top. Would really like the Jet OSS, but they are crazy expensive here...

Note that the Wixey is designed to replace the existing height gauge, which is usually on the right hand side of the machine,,,, except on the Makita! So had to get creative on the mounting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Well BigDRowdy1 came over to my shop for a visit today. Had a ball... Made a Cedar Snowman, Maple hollow form bowl ish thing and a reverse winged curly cedar bowl from a cedar crotch. 
Sharpened some tools and in general just had a hoot.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Had a great time Kerry. Thanks again

 

Rodney

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Oops sorry about the double post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

NeilYeag said:


> Finally finished something. A Flip top cart for my planer. A friend of mine didn't use it any more so picked up this really gently used Makita. Cleaned it up, new knives and added the Wixey digital height gauge. Great little gadget and not expensive. Now what to put on the other side of the top. Would really like the Jet OSS, but they are crazy expensive here...
> 
> Note that the Wixey is designed to replace the existing height gauge, which is usually on the right hand side of the machine,,,, except on the Makita! So had to get creative on the mounting.



Neil, can you edit your post, just upload the photos directly to our site. Its easy.
Not to mention it's in our rules as such. Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Made a road trip to Austin TX today and delivered this Black Walnut Urn with Purple heart feature ring and Maple accents.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Kerry Weeks said:


> Made a road trip to Austin TX today and delivered this Black Walnut Urn with Purple heart feature ring and Maple accents.
> 
> View attachment 134806



That's a beautiful piece Kerry! Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Saw this in person. It is awesome!!! Don,t let the cap fool you!! Once it snaps shut it is a pita to open and seals flush as all get up. Didn't want to push it closed because that very reason. Beautiful stuff pics don't really show it for what it is. 



Rodney

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NeilYeag

Freaked out, can not find a thing. Serious P Touch action on the screws, fasteners and hardware:









And then for good measure had at my *stash* - I mean Inventory of knife scales. Perhaps you recognize some of these names:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Gotts me a new toy!!!! Pictures to follow tomorrow. Oh la la wake up little Rodney what are you gonna till your Lala? ( that be my wife). Ole boy I am a happy camper for sure. This may kick me back into action with some turning

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Gotts me a new toy!!!! Pictures to follow tomorrow. Oh la la wake up little Rodney what are you gonna till your Lala? ( that be my wife). Ole boy I am a happy camper for sure. This may kick me back into action with some turning

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodtickgreg said:


>





ripjack13 said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Gotts me a new toy!!!! Pictures to follow tomorrow. Oh la la wake up little Rodney what are you gonna till your Lala? ( that be my wife). Ole boy I am a happy camper for sure. This may kick me back into action with some turning

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Some of us have to work for living while others wait around to see what gets posted?




Rodney

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Some of us have to work for living while others wait around to see what gets posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well some of us don't have to work, so we keep this place busy....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Some of us have to work for living while others wait around to see what gets posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



So, what you're saying Rodney is that you don't run a luxury resort and have plenty of time to be on WB in between making Mai-Tais and getting Lei'd? Tony

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> So, what you're saying Rodney is that you don't run a luxury resort and have plenty of time to be on WB in between making Mai-Tais and getting Lei'd? Tony



Luxury Collection Resort if you please...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Yea what Tony said!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yea what Tony said!!


You hush and go take pictures of what ever it was you thought you needed to post pictures of already.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

OK got to turn a little of that Curly Pecan I got from my Dads. Really pleased with it. The two pieces were just randomly picked out of a box that is full of stabilized blanks with a lot more to stabilize. Let me know what you think



Rodney



 



 



 

 

Both lightly sanded and wiped with natural Danish Oil

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> OK got to turn a little of that Curly Pecan I got from my Dads. Really pleased with it. The two pieces were just randomly picked out of a box that is full of stabilized blanks with a lot more to stabilize. Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney
> 
> View attachment 134823
> 
> View attachment 134824
> 
> View attachment 134825 View attachment 134827
> 
> Both lightly sanded and wiped with natural Danish Oil



The picture is a little fuzzy, send me the box and I will check it out for you. Since you are so busy with your job and all... 

Looks awesome, congrats


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Don Ratcliff said:


> The picture is a little fuzzy, send me the box and I will check it out for you. Since you are so busy with your job and all...
> 
> Looks awesome, congrats



I-Phone pics!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

OH yea !!



 

I turned them with this!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> OK got to turn a little of that Curly Pecan I got from my Dads. Really pleased with it. The two pieces were just randomly picked out of a box that is full of stabilized blanks with a lot more to stabilize. Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney
> 
> View attachment 134823
> 
> View attachment 134824
> 
> View attachment 134825 View attachment 134827
> 
> Both lightly sanded and wiped with natural Danish Oil




I think that's gonna be one REALLY BIG ink pen!


----------



## Tony

Rodney, that looks more like South Texas Pecan instead of OK Pecan. Bring it to Waxahachie in October and I'll get it where it belongs!!!!

Beautiful stuff man, glad you got some Shop time! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Some of us have to work for living while others wait around to see what gets posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney


I do both!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Rockler was moving out display model out with 30%off. They been having it for a couple months now and after getting with Kenny this past weekend gave me the desire to move up. Specially after playing on his Powermatic 3520! so Bam I could take it no longer. Hope to be putting it to use this fall and winter.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

woodtickgreg said:


> I do both!


 I try but work gets in my way so much!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

rocky1 said:


> I think that's gonna be one REALLY BIG ink pen!



Did you forget this is TEXAS?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Congrats on the new toy and beautiful pecan... that first pic looks like really nice koa which means we can stop being nice to Don.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> Congrats on the new toy and beautiful pecan... that first pic looks like really nice koa which means we can stop being nice to Don.


This is you guys being nice?.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is you guys being nice?.....



You should see what happens when they decide to be mean.....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> You should see what happens when they decide to be mean.....


What can they do, take all my wood from me?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Assembled a couple of pens today....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> What can they do, take all my wood from me?



Believe me, I'd rather be milling but stupid life happening. My wife is peeved she can't park in the garage

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag

_Assembled a couple of pens today_.... @Schroedc 

Slacking off again it looks like to me!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Believe me, I'd rather be milling but stupid life happening. My wife is peeved she can't park in the garage


Hope you are feeling well my friend and hope you found someone that can push buttons for you. I tried stretching some bamboo but couldn't reach to push your buttons. Stoopid ocean...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hope you are feeling well my friend and hope you found someone that can push buttons for you. I tried stretching some bamboo but couldn't reach to push your buttons. Stoopid ocean...



You have to stand in the middle of the bridge.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist

I


Schroedc said:


> You should see what happens when they decide to be mean.....




Its in the rules- No being mean!!


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hope you are feeling well my friend and hope you found someone that can push buttons for you. I tried stretching some bamboo but couldn't reach to push your buttons. Stoopid ocean...



Yes, I found a button pusher, got 550 boxes engraved with all three graphics in just under four days. Was worried I was going to burn out the laser. Delivering tomorrow, hoping to lock them into a second order of more of the same if possible since I own the largest stockpile of that particular stamp as far as anyone can tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Got This from BigDrowdy1 Sat. Cherry Burl. Turned it today.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Kerry Weeks said:


> Got This from BigDrowdy1 Sat. Cherry Burl. Turned it today.
> 
> View attachment 134833
> 
> View attachment 134834
> 
> View attachment 134835
> 
> View attachment 134836




Kerry, that is way cool! What are the dimensions? Tony


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kerry Weeks said:


> Got This from BigDrowdy1 Sat. Cherry Burl. Turned it today.
> 
> View attachment 134833
> 
> View attachment 134834
> 
> View attachment 134835
> 
> View attachment 134836


There is a hole in it... You finish practicing on it then send to me and ill send you a solid hunk of texas plywood to make a new one with.

Looks great

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks

actually there's 2 holes in it 1 on each side. and those are not holes there windows into the soul of the tree

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Tony said:


> Kerry, that is way cool! What are the dimensions? Tony


10 tall 5.5 wide and 9 deep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I know you're really busy...but I wanted to poke fun at us....
Don has more at stake than I do...and I just thought this was funny....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I know you're really busy...but I wanted to poke fun at us....
> Don has more at stake than I do...and I just thought this was funny....
> 
> View attachment 134832



I think you're being too soft on him. I mean, he only turns 3000 pens a day, he has all day after 12 noon to mill that Koa....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks

ripjack13 said:


> I know you're really busy...but I wanted to poke fun at us....
> Don has more at stake than I do...and I just thought this was funny....
> 
> View attachment 134832


someone say Koa

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kerry Weeks said:


> someone say Koa
> 
> View attachment 134839


That's what I would say but I dont know nothing bout koa...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Only 3000....pshaw. I bet he can do that in his sleep....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

Y'all reaching absurdity now. I can do maybe 900 in a day running both Jet 1221's and the one-way simultaneously.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks

5000 when he hits Rem sleep

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Although to run all three at once I have to use the @Tony method of holding the skew and that's uncomfortable....

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Y'all reaching absurdity now. I can do maybe 900 in a day running both Jet 1221's and the one-way simultaneously.


Do you turn on the one way with your left hand or your right hand?


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Although to run all three at once I have to use the @Tony method of holding the skew and that's uncomfortable....



You're holding it wrong....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Although to run all three at once I have to use the @Tony method of holding the skew and that's uncomfortable....


That requires a handle that @SENC makes...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you turn on the one way with your left hand or your right hand?



The power switch is usually run with my right foot...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Don Ratcliff said:


> What can they do, take all my wood from me?





Schroedc said:


> Assembled a couple of pens today....
> 
> View attachment 134830 View attachment 134831



Colin that Curly figured KOA, dont even show through those stamps!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> That requires a handle that @SENC makes...


I'll make it, I just won't use it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

SENC said:


> I'll make it, I just won't use it!


Colin might need you to convert one to a handle and not a pepermill . Apparently he needs to hold a third tool...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Free hand turned 25 spindles from 2" x 2" x 22 1/2" old growth Cypress for a fence.
They need 128, 34 delivered already & only 69 left to do!! 
@ $20 each that's a good day!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> That requires a handle that @SENC makes...



I thought it was Lee who made those nifty ones....
@Spinartist


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I thought it was Lee who made those nifty ones....
> @Spinartist


I wasn't sure, butt you get the idea...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I wasn't sure, butt you get the idea...



I may need a visual to remember....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nope....nevermind.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> Assembled a couple of pens today....
> 
> View attachment 134830 View attachment 134831



I love the variety...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> I love the variety...



Green was the theme

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Finally got around to making some cutting board racks done just in time to start Craft Show Season. I built 3 of these. Tony

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Finally got around to making some cutting board racks done just in time to start Craft Show Season. I built 3 of these. Tony
> View attachment 134926 View attachment 134927


Oh look, wood glued together and cut into the shape of Texas with a coffee cup having only 1 star behind them...

Do you know any other songs? Heck, do you know any other notes for that matter?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@DKMD is there a pattern developing on this thread. "Oh look, I can make lots of the same thing"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

@Don Ratcliff 

https://g.co/kgs/wRBU5y

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## kweinert

So I turned one of my off center luffa blanks today.





The next casting attempt will be with the luffa vertical and hot glued to the bottom of the mold. That way I won't have to cut into the sponge to get it round.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Don Ratcliff check out this site
Www:islander/ki$$/@Tony//Texas/shiny :dark Texas:STAR

 
Islander humor 

Rodney

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Don Ratcliff check out this site
> Www:islander/ki$$/@Tony//Texas/shiny :dark Texas:STAR
> 
> 
> Islander humor
> 
> Rodney

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> @DKMD is there a pattern developing on this thread. "Oh look, I can make lots of the same thing"



Some of us have to work for a living, we don't get paid to drink Mai Tais.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Some of us have to work for a living, we don't get paid to drink Mai Tais.


I don't drink... don't even pour them anymore. That was 2 hotels ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I don't drink... don't even pour them anymore. That was 2 hotels ago.



So now you get paid to do even less? Way to go!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

I started a "highly valuable" black walnut platter thing.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty

Marc, that is a beautiful black walnut turning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

One of my customers wants something but the acrylic they want me to use doesn't come in a big enough blank so let's see if we can make one....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung

Today I managed to get about an hour in the shop - hoping for another hour or two later this evening. Broke down a couple sheets of plywood for a couple things I'm working on - a bookcase for my office and a new outfeed table.

Have to pick up another couple pieces of plywood for the outfeed table, which I'll do next week. If I can get into the shop later, I'll start processing some maple for the bookcase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

kweinert said:


> So I turned one of my off center luffa blanks today.
> 
> View attachment 134934
> 
> The next casting attempt will be with the luffa vertical and hot glued to the bottom of the mold. That way I won't have to cut into the sponge to get it round.


That turned out way better than I would ever have imagined. I saw the post before and had the attitude of well I guess it is worth a try but that is really cool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Cleaned the heck out of the shop since it was a mess after that big stamp pen job, then got a bunch of stuff cut/drilled tubed to turn tomorrow as I ramp up inventory for some big shows (I hope they are big...) in November

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> One of my customers wants something but the acrylic they want me to use doesn't come in a big enough blank so let's see if we can make one....
> 
> View attachment 134976



Thats the same stuff I used for my spartan pen....


----------



## ripjack13

What are you using for glue? Epoxy?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> What are you using for glue? Epoxy?



Thick CA, roughed up the faces on my granite surface plate with a piece of 180 sandpaper stuck to it, glued each pair first, then flattened the meeting faces the same way and glued those. The seam looks invisible so far. We'll see in the morning how it looks when turned

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> So now you get paid to do even less? Way to go!


I get paid bunches more since then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Have been busy with work and sick, but did manage a little bit of time in the shop yesterday and today.

Today I ran some soft maple through the planer. Nice stock - from a 350+BF purchase I made about 3 years ago that cost me about $0.33/BF. These are the first boards I've used from that pile. I'm very pleased with this purchase of maple and most of the rest of this maple will be used in a bedroom set build I hope to start this winter, paired with curly cherry and cherry.



 

Cut to rough length and added to the stack of plywood pieces I cut up yesterday. Thought about going all solid hardwood on this build, but I had a full sheet of 3/4" birch veneer plywood and most of a sheet of 1/4" birch veneer plywood in the way and want to get them used up.



 

Next time I'm in the shop I'll run the edges of the boards across the jointer. Boards were already dead flat, so didn't need to run a face across the jointer before planing. Then I'll start cutting pieces to length and ripping into the various widths of strips I'll need.

Building this bookcase to go into my office, with some small alterations to the dimensions.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Sprung

Still feel like crap, but I managed some time in the shop. Got the outfeed table mostly done. I'll post some pics when it's completed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Still feel like crap, but I managed some time in the shop. Got the outfeed table mostly done. I'll post some pics when it's completed.



Something is going around I guess, I've been nauseous all day....


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Something is going around I guess, I've been nauseous all day....



Yeah, there's been some nasty stuff going around here too. But, for me it's the fall big weather change - when it recently went from 90 and dry to 60 and wet within a couple days - combined with my wicked allergies and awful sinuses. I know exactly how this is going to go and, no matter what I do to try and avoid it, I'm staring down my fourth sinus infection of the year. Yay...


----------



## wombat

I always end up with small pieces left over from the sling shot grips, so rather than relegate them to the scrap heap, I turn them into pendants or earrings.


Spalted tamarind with jarrah inserts and matching beads.








Olive wood with jarrah inserts and matching beads.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Blueglass

I got a call from my friend in KW today. He wants me go with him to pick up a new mill. If this happens I will really need to figure out how to market this stuff better.With shipping big slabs will get expensive to ship. Would you guys think delivering them within a certain area at a charge would be the way to do? THere are going to be a lot of big slabs, Mahogany, Sapodilla, Buttonwood, Jamican Dogwood, spanish Lime, Tropical Almond...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Blueglass said:


> I got a call from my friend in KW today. He wants me go with him to pick up a new mill. If this happens I will really need to figure out how to market this stuff better.With shipping big slabs will get expensive to ship. Would you guys think delivering them within a certain area at a charge would be the way to do? THere are going to be a lot of big slabs, Mahogany, Sapodilla, Buttonwood, Jamican Dogwood, spanish Lime, Tropical Almond...


Will you deliver to me Les?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass

Don Ratcliff said:


> Will you deliver to me Les?


If you are willing to pay the "ferry" fee I'm there asap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

You spelled Fairy wrong because it is going to take some magic for that to happen. SWMBO would not stand for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

This is me turning off the email notification for this thread. Sorry @rocky1 @Sprung @Tony @ripjack13 I have foiled your juvenile attempts at causing me grief...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Didn't turn on a single machine today. Spent all morning ordering materials, getting stuff staged to turn and then booked a 3 day show in November that has an entry fee of a bit over 2600.00...... That one has me a little nervous, both can I sell enough and can I turn enough to have a decent inventory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Don Ratcliff i think the admins can turn it back on and lockout you ability to change it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Made myself a wood hat!! It's in bending form to dry. Bottle Brush Burl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Lou Currier

@Blueglass are you going to do turning stock?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> @Don Ratcliff i think the admins can turn it back on and lockout you ability to change it




You hush up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Didn't turn on a single machine today. Spent all morning ordering materials, getting stuff staged to turn and then booked a 3 day show in November that has an entry fee of a bit over 2600.00...... That one has me a little nervous, both can I sell enough and can I turn enough to have a decent inventory.



Good luck Colin! I've got one at the end of October that is costing me $500 and I'm nervous as hell about making money! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Lou Currier said:


> @Blueglass are you going to do turning stock?


Yes we vhave talked about that.Probably pretty much split logs ins half for bowl blanks.


----------



## Sprung

Was going to do a little work on the lathe in the basement, but with about 4" of rain since Saturday night, there's a bit of a stream running through my corner of the basement...



 

Did at least get the vacuum pump fired up. You hear that @Don Ratcliff - I'm working on stabilizing stuff! (Just not your stuff yet. Your stuff is next.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Get busy on the lathe Matt! Sawdust soaks up water.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Schroedc said:


> ...booked a 3 day show in November that has an entry fee of a bit over 2600.00





Tony said:


> ... costing me $500 and I'm nervous as hell about making money! Tony



Kudos to both of you for taking a chance. I'm pretty sure I don't have anything that I could sell for that much/have that much on hand to cover everything. It's a leap of faith that I've spent some time looking over the cliff but not yet worked up the intestinal fortitude to step off yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> Kudos to both of you for taking a chance. I'm pretty sure I don't have anything that I could sell for that much/have that much on hand to cover everything. It's a leap of faith that I've spent some time looking over the cliff but not yet worked up the intestinal fortitude to step off yet.



Ken, you don't need to jump off a cliff, start by stepping off a curb. Most of the shows I do are $25-$50 to enter. This one is by far the most expensive one I've ever done. It scares the crap out of me, but if I flop it won't be the end of the world. I lose that money, I won't be buying any wood or tools for a good ling time, but I won't lose my house or anything. Trust me, if I can do it, you certainly can! Tony


----------



## kweinert

Tony said:


> Ken, you don't need to jump off a cliff, start by stepping off a curb. Most of the shows I do are $25-$50 to enter. This one is by far the most expensive one I've ever done. It scares the crap out of me, but if I flop it won't be the end of the world. I lose that money, I won't be buying any wood or tools for a good ling time, but I won't lose my house or anything. Trust me, if I can do it, you certainly can! Tony



I do some of the smaller ones as well. I usually make the booth fee ($50 - $75) but not much more. That, I think (hope) is more the venue than what I have (the community get together type of thing with politicians and other unsavory types around giving out free stuff.) 

I'm doing a much smaller community type thing the first weekend of November (only hand crafted items, folks putting it on hand selected vendors) that they say has done really well in the past. I guess now we'll see if it's my stuff or my venues that have been the issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> I do some of the smaller ones as well. I usually make the booth fee ($50 - $75) but not much more. That, I think (hope) is more the venue than what I have (the community get together type of thing with politicians and other unsavory types around giving out free stuff.)
> 
> I'm doing a much smaller community type thing the first weekend of November (only hand crafted items, folks putting it on hand selected vendors) that they say has done really well in the past. I guess now we'll see if it's my stuff or my venues that have been the issue.



Good luck Ken! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Made a cane, made a Camphor box, sanded & rubbed in a coat of polyurethane on my new hat!!
Show this weekend in West Palm Beach, Florida. Getting as much done for it as I can.
(Hat is NOT for sale) !

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner

Spinartist said:


> Made a cane, made a Camphor box, & sanded & rubbed in a coat of polyurethane on it!!
> Show this weekend in West Palm Beach, Florida. Getting as much done for it as I can.
> (Hat is NOT for sale) !
> 
> View attachment 135210



Love the upturn detail on that rim. You always have at least one masochistic detail in your work don’t you?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## NeilYeag

This should be "what did I do for the last three months". But this is one of them. Finished building the stand and setting up this router table. Has both horizontal and vertical functions, a X Y table, and can also do pin routing. Need a couple more tweaks and ready to fire up.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Schroedc

I turned a couple things.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

A couple?!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> A couple?!!!!



There's under 70 there, a slow day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> A couple?!!!!



He stopped at 8:30 this morning, that was all he did!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag

OK second shop cabinet/fixture completed this weekend. Portable miter saw stand with fold down extensions. It is just a basic 10" non slider, but will do everything I need it to do. Installed the Kreg flip stop set up. One more little chore and then back to making some real furniture!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## Schroedc

Maybe I should start assembling some of this stuff.....

Reactions: Agree 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Maybe I should start assembling some of this stuff.....
> 
> View attachment 135462



Slow day?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Maybe I should start assembling some of this stuff.....
> 
> View attachment 135462




Show us the pen you made that's "yours". The one you use at your desk!!

 I'm just wondering how cool it is!!


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Show us the pen you made that's "yours". The one you use at your desk!!
> 
> I'm just wondering how cool it is!!



I'm going to say it's a Bic.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Show us the pen you made that's "yours". The one you use at your desk!!
> 
> I'm just wondering how cool it is!!



I've got a rack of about a dozen at my desk but I'll get a photo of the stainless and dyed black ash burl rollerball I use later tonight. Taking tickets for a volleyball game for a couple hours before going back to the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Slow day?



I do have other work related stuff I have to do from time to time like pay bills and answer emails....


----------



## Sprung

Garage shop reorganization continues. Today I started processing some wood that I needed to move out of the way. I've moved it enough times that, instead of moving it a few more times, I decided I'd start cutting it. Been meaning to for a while anyways. Got to work cutting up some Spalted Bigleaf Maple Burl I got from @The100road earlier this year and some Cherry Burl that I got from @Schroedc in May 2016. The maple definitely needs to swim in some Cactus Juice. The cherry I'm hoarding away for projects, especially for some accent pieces in the bedroom set build I'm planning to start in spring.

A few teaser pics.

This piece will get rough turned, stabilized, and then, if it survives all that and my turning, a coffee mug for myself.


 

1 5/8" thick pieces that I'll process down into other sizes once it's fully dry.


 

Look at them eyes...


 

Felt good to run the bandsaw for several hours today. Love running that saw... Still have some more of the cherry burl to process - hopefully tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD

Scored a little walnut from a cattle ranch southeast of me... walnut trees everywhere! Started processing a couple of crotches today.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist

DKMD said:


> Scored a little walnut from a cattle ranch southeast of me... walnut trees everywhere! Started processing a couple of crotches today.
> View attachment 135543




Wow Doc!! 

That's a very nice crotch on your lathe!!!

How big?? Looks about 17.5" diameter...


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## DKMD

Spinartist said:


> Wow Doc!!
> 
> That's a very nice crotch on your lathe!!!
> 
> How big?? Looks about 17.5" diameter...



That’s the core from a larger blank, and it’s about 14” across. The larger bowl roughout(not pictured)is about 18”.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Nice score Doc, that's a sweet blank! If you cut any boards and want to deliver call me!!! Tony


----------



## Tony

I'll even give you a gift!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Wildthings

What is that? A hand with a finger pointing up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> What is that? A hand with a finger pointing up



Look like it. Perhaps a cutting board maker's version of a giant foam finger.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> What is that? A hand with a finger pointing up



Oklahoma. I was running a fever.....


----------



## Wildthings

Must have been! GO ASTROS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I'll even give you a gift!
> 
> View attachment 135555

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

I agree, Rip, but I saw a middle eastern woman with a flat roll on top of her head with the shroud hanging to the sides. Not sure why he gave her a large goiter in her throat or had her chest start to protrude so far down. Have to assume she is carrying a double barrel, looks heavy like 10 gage or even a goose busting 8 gage. Never mind, I see he was running a fever....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> I agree, Rip, but I saw a middle eastern woman with a flat roll on top of her head with the shroud hanging to the sides. Not sure why he gave her a large goiter in her throat or had her chest start to protrude so far down. Have to assume she is carrying a double barrel, looks heavy like 10 gage or even a goose busting 8 gage. Never mind, I see he was running a fever....





A fat Elvis silhouette....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday I was working on @Spinartist lathe tool rest, got all the edges filed smooth and ready for sanding. chucked up a sanding flap wheel in the metal shop drill press and started to go to work, then I heard a noise, and then felt a vibration that wouldn't quit. I stopped, did a little checking on the drill press and found the set screw on one of the step pulleys had come loose. It was the one that mounted to the motor. Not a big deal I thought, just grab a hex wrench and tighten her up. No big deal, screw went in till it bottomed but would not tighten, crap, take the whole damn thing off to investigate further. found it wasn't tapped all the way, metric of course because it's a grizzly chinese drill press. tapped the hole the rest of the way but decided not to use the boogered up set screw, 3 stores later and I could not find a 6mm set screw! Not even at horrible freight, they had standard but not metric! Really? At the chinese metric super store? I figured I would just by an assortment kit if they had one, no luck there either. So I am at a standstill until monday when I can go to my local supplier to get a .50 cent set screw, grrr.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## DKMD

More gratuitous crotch...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

I love gratuitous ctotch!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

DKMD said:


> More gratuitous crotch...
> 
> View attachment 135566



The way you say that Doc, makes me think I should be itching!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

DKMD said:


> More gratuitous crotch...
> 
> View attachment 135566




You better keep that one!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> Yesterday I was working on @Spinartist lathe tool rest, got all the edges filed smooth and ready for sanding. chucked up a sanding flap wheel in the metal shop drill press and started to go to work, then I heard a noise, and then felt a vibration that wouldn't quit. I stopped, did a little checking on the drill press and found the set screw on one of the step pulleys had come loose. It was the one that mounted to the motor. Not a big deal I thought, just grab a hex wrench and tighten her up. No big deal, screw went in till it bottomed but would not tighten, crap, take the whole damn thing off to investigate further. found it wasn't tapped all the way, metric of course because it's a grizzly chinese drill press. tapped the hole the rest of the way but decided not to use the boogered up set screw, 3 stores later and I could not find a 6mm set screw! Not even at horrible freight, they had standard but not metric! Really? At the chinese metric super store? I figured I would just by an assortment kit if they had one, no luck there either. So I am at a standstill until monday when I can go to my local supplier to get a .50 cent set screw, grrr.




 Should of called me. I got a 6mm set screw!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> Should of called me. I got a 6mm set screw!!


Could you have gotten it to me by yesterday? lol. Oh well, I'll have one by tomorrow. I have a box of set screws, but no metrics in it. Makes me think I need to get an assortment of them just to have on hand.


----------



## kweinert

Well, in spite of the fact that I didn't plan on turning more pens my wife talked me into turning some acrylic "women's" pens (Diva, Princess from PSI) and I have some other things I'm turning for the show/sale in November. So over the weekend I did 5 bracelet assistants (in Colorado they *may* have another use), 4 Diva pens, 5 Princess pens, 5 wine cork extractors, one seam ripper (3 more have tubes glued in), 1 one-handed pepper mill (and blank drilled for a second), 1 cheese knife (4 more to go), 5 bottle openers, and a bowl from the box of blanks that gave my postman a hernia.

Still don't like turning acrylics but I'll admit that they do look shiny (220, 320, 400 wet, 600 wet, Yorkshire Grit, Hampshire Sheen gloss) - not sure the HS at the end does much but the YG really does polish them up nice.

That bowl is from a nice piece of ambrosia and it turned out real nice. 14 more to go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

If you take the acrylics through all the micro mesh grits they really sparkle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Camera phone image, but this looks really nice as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

I was trained correctly. Mama suggested something and I made sure it was done. Have a couple of antique folding tables and she thought she needed another one. I got out my tape measure and complied. One of the old one folds in the middle and the other doesn't. I copied the one that did. duh! They are actually pretty handy for setting up at a show for display. Nothing fancy - 1x spf.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> View attachment 135660 View attachment 135661
> 
> I was trained correctly. Mama suggested something and I made sure it was done. Have a couple of antique folding tables and she thought she needed another one. I got out my tape measure and complied. One of the old one folds in the middle and the other doesn't. I copied the one that did. duh! They are actually pretty handy for setting up at a show for display. Nothing fancy - 1x spf.



You know Mike, a build thread in the Classroom would probably help some people out.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Got a 20 piece reorder for beer tap handles. Had 5 partially done (in kiln to dry paint) & cut up logs into blanks for the rest!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Spinartist

Wow!! I just looked on Lauderale's web site!! https://lauderale.co/
They have upped their game!
No wonder they went through the 40 tap handles I made several months ago!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

I put up 3 LED shop lights. Scary, I can see so much better and realize that my wife was right about to much stuff everywhere....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DKMD

I’m a big fan of my big green egg, but I couldn’t stomach ~$200 for sure tables that they sell to bolt on to it. A little scrap walnut and some aluminum from the big box store was all it took... about $10. Now I need to make a new handle because the side table is making the handle look pretty bad.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

How did you use the aluminum?


----------



## DKMD

Lou Currier said:


> How did you use the aluminum?




I bent and drilled aluminum bar stock to mount to the side of the egg(blue stripe) using bolts already on the cooker. That got bolted to two piece of aluminum angle stock(red stripes). The wood is secured with screws through the angled pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> I’m a big fan of my big green egg, but I couldn’t stomach ~$200 for sure tables that they sell to bolt on to it. A little scrap walnut and some aluminum from the big box store was all it took... about $10. Now I need to make a new handle because the side table is making the handle look pretty bad.
> 
> View attachment 135795



What's the hub bub with the green egg?


----------



## ripjack13

I worked on my checkering skills some more today...
Before and after photos....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Lou Currier

When you going to do the classroom segment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> When you going to do the classroom segment?



In a day or so....when i know im finally done with it.
This will be the 4th time ive had to sand it down and refinish it do to scratches, dings an stupid stuff that happens when you leave it hanging in your garage.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Taking big ruff boards and making little boards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rocky1

Very nice work Marc! I have a soft brass bristled brush I use for cleaning such things. Works very nicely! Not hard enough to damage the checking, yet harder than a soft nylon bristled brush. Was sold as a suede leather brush.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I've got a big show next Saturday up near Dallas, putting finish on a bunch of boards that hopefully will sell! Tony

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> View attachment 135831
> 
> I've got a big show next Saturday up near Dallas, putting finish on a bunch of boards that hopefully will sell! Tony



You're putting an egg yolk finish on them?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> You're putting an egg yolk finish on them?



 Those are oranges!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Those are oranges!!


OH my bad!! You're putting an orange peel finish on them?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> What's the hub bub with the green egg?



It’s a smoker/grill. They do great for low and slow cooking, but they can also get really hot(700 plus) for searing steaks. Overpriced but nifty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Very nice work Marc! I have a soft brass bristled brush I use for cleaning such things. Works very nicely! Not hard enough to damage the checking, yet harder than a soft nylon bristled brush. Was sold as a suede leather brush.



I need one....got a link to it?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I need one....got a link to it?



Marc, I use some that I get at Harbor Freight that are decent and cheap. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

My slabs and projects are going to get bigger. Buttonwood

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

I made a bunch of roach clips....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I made a bunch of roach clips....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

ripjack13 said:


> I worked on my checkering skills some more today...
> Before and after photos....
> 
> View attachment 135815
> View attachment 135816
> View attachment 135817
> View attachment 135818



Marc - I don't understand at all how its done but the checkering in the last pic is amazing. Very impressive work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I need one....got a link to it?



Unfortunately no... I bought the one I have at a shoe store in 1980. 

Wally World says they have one, and it's shown on Amazon too, but I'm not sure how stiff the bristles are. Since they are crimped, I'd guess they may be a little stiffer than the one I have. The bristles are quite fine on the one I have, and thus rather soft, but being really fine, they work their way into every little nook and cranny imaginable and work a lot of little bitty things out. Works fantastic refinishing because it'll drag the little remnants of oil/varnish/shellac/whatever in the checkering out when using paint remover. 

You might try and find it at wally world, and see how stiff it is, but you don't want anything real stiff in there tearing things up on that open grain. You want a soft fine bristled brush, and you don't want to apply a great deal of pressure with it. 

Brass Bristle Brush


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> Marc - I don't understand at all how its done but the checkering in the last pic is amazing. Very impressive work!



Thanks Scott. I will be making a tutorial later on. I have another stock I can take my time and take plenty of pictures of. This stock was essentially my first go at it. In the middle of the first side on the butt stock I had a line go astray on me, and I remembered homebody said to get a special tool to fix that sort of screw up. So it got put on hold for a week. Man, I hated looking at that for a whole week. Just staring me in the face saying ...nah nah...you messed up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Unfortunately no... I bought the one I have at a shoe store in 1980.
> 
> Wally World says they have one, and it's shown on Amazon too, but I'm not sure how stiff the bristles are. Since they are crimped, I'd guess they may be a little stiffer than the one I have. The bristles are quite fine on the one I have, and thus rather soft, but being really fine, they work their way into every little nook and cranny imaginable and work a lot of little bitty things out. Works fantastic refinishing because it'll drag the little remnants of oil/varnish/shellac/whatever in the checkering out when using paint remover.
> 
> You might try and find it at wally world, and see how stiff it is, but you don't want anything real stiff in there tearing things up on that open grain. You want a soft fine bristled brush, and you don't want to apply a great deal of pressure with it.
> 
> Brass Bristle Brush



Thanks rocky, I'll cruise up there this weekend n see if they have it.


----------



## Tony

Tony said:


> Marc, I use some that I get at Harbor Freight that are decent and cheap. Tony



The ones I have are small toothbrush sized ones, I didn't realize Rock was talking about a big brush. Tony


----------



## rocky1

The one I have is not real big Tony, 1/2" wide, maybe 1 1/4" long. Just wasn't finding anything close, and that one was at Wally World where he can check the bristles to see how soft they are before buying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Might want to consider this one too mark, has two sets of nylon bristles, and the brass bristles. May be a better choice for the same money. But you'd have to be careful using the nylon bristles with paint strippers. I have seen Zip Strip melt some nylon bristles, back in the day. That was the beauty of the brass bristle, over parts cleaning brushes and such, it was Zip Strip proof. 


Suede Brush II


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> The ones I have are small toothbrush sized ones, I didn't realize Rock was talking about a big brush. Tony




Every thing's bigger in Florida!!!


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> I need one....got a link to it?



They're called tooth brushes....they come in three flavored; soft, medium, and gum bleed

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> They're called tooth brushes....they come in three flavored; soft, medium, and gum bleed





rocky1 said:


> Might want to consider this one too mark, has two sets of nylon bristles, and the brass bristles. May be a better choice for the same money. But you'd have to be careful using the nylon bristles with paint strippers. I have seen Zip Strip melt some nylon bristles, back in the day. That was the beauty of the brass bristle, over parts cleaning brushes and such, it was Zip Strip proof.
> Suede Brush II



Tooth brush was the last resort....

I did find these two on amazon...

Brush

Brush 2

I'm not sure of the stiffness of the pig hair one though....


----------



## TimR

Schroedc said:


> I made a bunch of roach clips....


I believe the term is 'bracelet helpers'...first popularized in the 60's. Must have been a lot of difficult bracelet latches introduced back then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

I've got a lot of "bracelet helper " kits i got from @Luckypenney. I was thinking of offering a free bag of potato chips with each purchase. That way when you get the munchies after "putting on your bracelet " you're covered! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

I got these for cheap from my local junk store. The brass one is nice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Tooth brush was the last resort....
> 
> I did find these two on amazon...
> 
> Brush
> 
> Brush 2
> 
> I'm not sure of the stiffness of the pig hair one though....




I think that second one there is your best bet Marc, again however, exercise caution using it with paint removers. Zip Strip used to melt nylon bristle brushes, that was why I went to the soft brass brush. For that price, I'd order a half dozen of them regardless.


----------



## rocky1

Harbor Freight brushes... The 6 piece set afforded brushes for upper and lower wheels on my bandsaw.


----------



## steve bellinger

One down one to go. O and these are cypress. Paying job

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

I'm not the machine that @Schroedc is, but got a few boards done for my first show Saturday. Tony

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D

Very nice Tony. Good luck with the show.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I'm not the machine that @Schroedc is, but got a few boards done for my first show Saturday. Tony
> View attachment 135963



You really need to practice, none of them are square....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> You really need to practice, none of them are square....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

It’s not woodworking but I hope to meld electronics and woodworking one day. I finally put together my bench top power supply that I have been putting off for a while. It gives me 3.3v, 5v, and 12 v made from a computer power supply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

What you gonna do with it Lou? I mean there's lots of possibilities obviously, but did you have a specific purpose in mind?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I got these for cheap from my local junk store. The brass one is nice.
> 
> View attachment 135887



Checked my Harbor Freight brushes like that set, and as expected with the crimped wire, the brass bristle in that one is a little stiffer than the brass brush I use. It should still work for you Marc, just don't get to rambunctious with it. Between the Nylon and the Brass brushes in the set you should be good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky, right now just playing around with it...easier than using batteries when I am messing around with projects on the bench but nothing in mind at this moment. I have some vacuum tubes that I want to incorporate into somethings but haven't found the right inspiration yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Checked my Harbor Freight brushes like that set, and as expected with the crimped wire, the brass bristle in that one is a little stiffer than the brass brush I use. It should still work for you Marc, just don't get to rambunctious with it. Between the Nylon and the Brass brushes in the set you should be good to go.



It was the softest one out of the whole lot. I went to a couple of different places, my local wally world is remodeling themselves, so it was not to be found.
I looked at all sorts of brushes too. I'm happy with this set though. 
Cant wait to use it soon too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> View attachment 135970



Thats not square either....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

@Tony... Rather than convolute the Prickly Pear thread, since we were discussing my messy shop.



rocky1 said:


> I have more stuff backed up to cast right now than I care to think about. Shop's starting to look like Tony's!



Actually it is a disaster right now, haven't been doing any wood work, been mechanicing out the front door of my wood shop. First the mower, then the skid steer 2-3 times, then the harrows, more than once. (_Plowing fields full of stumps is like flying a helicopter, you ride it for an hour, work on it for 4._) Finally got fed up and replaced the tie rod end on the tractor that's been laying on the bench since last fall. King pin bushing too while I had it apart. Just made me grumpy as hell... $186 for the tie rod end, and the cheap bastards don't include the nuts. Give me a friggin break!!! But yeah, pallet of fertilizer and seed in the middle of the floor, broadcast spreader for seed and fertilizer drug out until I wrap all the projects up. (_Not the little hand type whirlymajigger, it holds 350 lbs. of seed/fertilizer kinda thing! Actually there is a little hand type whirlymajigger in there too, come to think of it._)

Little over 2 acres at Dad's he wanted seeded. Little over 2 acres here at the house that I plant for wildlife. Had some leftover Sunn Hemp, Sesame Seed, Buckwheat, Sunflower mix that the old man planted for the bees on 5 acres just north of me, picked up 50 lbs. of Canola seed (_or so he thought_), someone loaded the wrong bag, and he had 50 lbs. of Turnip seed. Then he hands me a pound or so of Broad Leaf Mustard seed, told me, "Throw it in there and plant it all, the turnips and mustard will go to seed, and the bees can work them too." And, there was half a 55 gallon drum of Yellow Sweet Clover Seed sitting out back that I decided to put in

Y'all got any idea how tiny turnip seeds are? That is a LOT OF TURNIPS in 50 lbs. of seed, eh!!! I just sort of refused to put the whole 50 lbs. of turnip seed on his 2 acres. Have 2 beeyards that can reach my field, one on them in my field, so I saved about half the turnip seed to go in the mix in my feed plot. 

But knowing the old man, he's gonna want a turnip or two, he absolutely loves watching produce grow, and since he can't dust the whole 2 acres the bees are 'sposed to work, and he had a stretch along the drive he wanted planted, I planted his turnip and mustard without any of the other goodies, so he could play "garden" with them. And, him and mom could monitor their progress daily driving up and down the drive. 

Somethin tells me he's gonna have a turnip or two!! That little stretch of Turnips just on the other side of the fence there below is about 50 yards long, and it all looks like that!!  And, then there is about 20 yards of mustard greens that looks like that!  And, hey... that was only about 3 - 4 lbs. of turnip seeds!! So you can kinda imagine what the 2 acres looks like with 20+lbs. seeded on it!  






Here at the house I put about 500 lbs. of seed in the ground on a little over 2 acres for the bees, and the wildlife. Damn deer keep eating it off faster than it can sprout, so I figured I'd put enough seed in the ground that maybe they can't do that! 

300+lbs. of Soybeans, Iron Clay Peas, a mix of 5 strains of Oats, Winter Rye, 50 lbs. of Canola, Yellow Berseam Clover, White Ladino Clover, Crimson Clover, 20+ lbs. of Turnip, Daikon Radish, 5 pt. Chicory, 6 pt. Chicory, Buckwheat, Sunflower, Sunn Hemp, and a few other goodies! Got about 3/4 of it in last weekend, one little piece I've been fighting grass in, trying to get it killed out, not having a lot of luck. But it did go in today!! 

Stuff I planted last week, kinda looks like the turnip patch above! It's just a week behind, and I have one stretch of really fertile soil, that got dedicated to Turnips and Daikon Radish, so the mother-in-law can play "garden" too!! 

Co-Worker/buddy/almost brother-in-law, decided to replant his feed plot 1/4 acre or so, half mile north of the house, so we broke that up and planted it this morning too. 

And, we're supposed to get a pretty good rain on it all tomorrow! I am finally however done planting for the year! Leftover fertilizer can get stacked out of the way, broadcast spreader can get cleaned up and put away. Started picking up and putting away tools last night. 

SO... hopefully Tony, it won't look like your shop much longer!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kweinert

Ran a bunch of boards through the planer last night. Giving them smooth side for glue up. Finally going to build a cutting board or two.

I can tell you that I have a new winner for hardest wood through the planer. Repurposing some acacia floor - that stuff is tough.

Also my wife decided that some of my older work wasn't shiny enough and I don't have a buffer. So I went to Lowes and picked up a DeWalt buffing wheel and a 5/8 bolt. Figured I could use it like a worm screw in the lathe. It worked - right after I cut the head off the bolt. Put some micro wax on a couple of the older things and worked on them. Aside from the small fibers that went everywhere it worked pretty well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> Ran a bunch of boards through the planer last night. Giving them smooth side for glue up. Finally going to build a cutting board or two.
> 
> I can tell you that I have a new winner for hardest wood through the planer. Repurposing some acacia floor - that stuff is tough.
> 
> Also my wife decided that some of my older work wasn't shiny enough and I don't have a buffer. So I went to Lowes and picked up a DeWalt buffing wheel and a 5/8 bolt. Figured I could use it like a worm screw in the lathe. It worked - right after I cut the head off the bolt. Put some micro wax on a couple of the older things and worked on them. Aside from the small fibers that went everywhere it worked pretty well.



If you ever get a chance, the Beall buffer system is great. I picked up an old 1/2 hp motor and bolted it to the end of a workbench.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

kweinert said:


> Ran a bunch of boards through the planer last night. Giving them smooth side for glue up. Finally going to build a cutting board or two.
> 
> I can tell you that I have a new winner for hardest wood through the planer. Repurposing some acacia floor - that stuff is tough.
> 
> Also my wife decided that some of my older work wasn't shiny enough and I don't have a buffer. So I went to Lowes and picked up a DeWalt buffing wheel and a 5/8 bolt. Figured I could use it like a worm screw in the lathe. It worked - right after I cut the head off the bolt. Put some micro wax on a couple of the older things and worked on them. Aside from the small fibers that went everywhere it worked pretty well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I've been clearing out bins and shelves, working on getting a very large portion of my stash of material listed for sale.  It's hard to see your stash all laid out like that!  But, circumstances dictate it - I need wheels.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Small fivers going everywhere are a part of buffing Ken. Just have to learn to accept that part of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

Schroedc said:


> If you ever get a chance, the Beall buffer system is great. I picked up an old 1/2 hp motor and bolted it to the end of a workbench.



Maybe there's a reason I kept my old table saw motor when I scrapped the rest of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

rocky1 said:


> Small fivers going everywhere are a part of buffing Ken. Just have to learn to accept that part of it.


Condition it by holding a piece of metal against it, I use a screwdriver, and the shop vac right next to it. This catches a whole lot of the fibers. But rocky is right there seems always to be more fibers


----------



## kweinert

rocky1 said:


> Small fivers going everywhere are a part of buffing Ken. Just have to learn to accept that part of it.



I wasn't sure if it was due to the nature of the wheel not being used as designed or what. Good to know it's normal.


----------



## rocky1

Gets better with time Ken. As it wears a little the lose stuff kinda goes away, but it never quite completely quits. It's all normal.


----------



## Schroedc

I turned some stuff....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Some?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Some?



Yeah, just some. There are still open pegs in the board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Getting slow in your old age

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

rocky1 said:


> Small fivers going everywhere are a part of buffing Ken. Just have to learn to accept that part of it.


Where can I get a wheel that throws out fivers? That could come in handy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Sprung

Haven't been in the shop in a while, but managed to get some time in the shop today. It was a mostly boring day in the shop.

Working on coffee mugs. A couple for orders, some for Christmas gifts, and one or two that don't have homes yet.

Wood species present here:
Arizona Ash
Acacia
Monkeypod
Cuban Mahogany (x2)
Bocote
Curly Maple
Walnut & Cherry Lamination

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

What size forstner bit is that?


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> What size forstner bit is that?



2 1/8" and this is the bit. Very happy with how this bit performed today - just got it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Lou Currier

Is it from eBay? I bought one of those blue ones and it didn’t cut for crap.


----------



## Lou Currier

Should have checked the link first


----------



## Spinartist

Sprung said:


> 2 1/8" and this is the bit. Very happy with how this bit performed today - just got it a couple weeks ago.




Nice!! Carbide Forstner bit. Never seen one.
Let us know how it holds up!!!
& post up picts of the finished mugs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty

Looks like a real boring job (pun intended). I made my first mini birdhouse today, and did not enjoy boring a 1" diameter hole 2" deep with the forstner on the tailstock drill chuck.


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> Nice!! Carbide Forstner bit. Never seen one.
> Let us know how it holds up!!!
> & post up picts of the finished mugs!



Freud makes a carbide bit in this size too - for 3 times the price! Saw someone had posted a review of the brand I had linked and said he liked it as much as his Freud carbide.

Today, its first use, I drilled 8 mug blanks to just over 7" deep, so almost 60" of drilling. At the end of that, it was still cutting just like it had at the beginning. It cut quite nice - and I'm hoping it holds up well.

And there will be pics of the finished mugs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Smitty said:


> Looks like a real boring job (pun intended). I made my first mini birdhouse today, and did not enjoy boring a 1" diameter hole 2" deep with the forstner on the tailstock drill chuck.




Maybe sharpen the bit!?? Or drill a smaller hole & hollow with a scraper.


----------



## Spinartist

Sprung said:


> Freud makes a carbide bit in this size too - for 3 times the price! Saw someone had posted a review of the brand I had linked and said he liked it as much as his Freud carbide.
> 
> Today, its first use, I drilled 8 mug blanks to just over 7" deep, so almost 60" of drilling. At the end of that, it was still cutting just like it had at the beginning. It cut quite nice - and I'm hoping it holds up well.
> 
> And there will be pics of the finished mugs!




Are they for drinking coffee (the mugs, you lugs!!) or just for show?

What finish is inside??


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> Are they for drinking coffee (the mugs, you lugs!!) or just for show?
> 
> What finish is inside??



For actual use. They have a stainless steel insert in them. Here's one I made out of Indian Rosewood earlier this year.

This one was made using an insert I picked up at Rockler. These are the inserts I will be using on the run I'll be doing. Shipping from them was expensive though. I believe I saw them in Woodcraft the last time I was in there for the same price - and without having to pay for shipping.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Have you seen these?


----------



## CWS

Sprung said:


> For actual use. They have a stainless steel insert in them. Here's one I made out of Indian Rosewood earlier this year.
> 
> This one was made using an insert I picked up at Rockler. These are the inserts I will be using on the run I'll be doing. Shipping from them was expensive though. I believe I saw them in Woodcraft the last time I was in there for the same price - and without having to pay for shipping.
> 
> View attachment 136264


If you go on line and find a wholesaler for the plastic travel mugs you can buy them for 3 or 4 dollars break the plastic off and you have the same thing for a lot less. If I can find the website I will post it.


----------



## Sprung

CWS said:


> If you go on line and find a wholesaler for the plastic travel mugs you can buy them for 3 or 4 dollars break the plastic off and you have the same thing for a lot less. If I can find the website I will post it.



Any of them that have a stainless steel insert, especially one with a screw on lid? While there's not going to be any getting around some plastic in the lid, I'd rather not have a plastic insert and would prefer a lid that screws on.


----------



## Spinartist

Sprung said:


> For actual use. They have a stainless steel insert in them. Here's one I made out of Indian Rosewood earlier this year.
> 
> This one was made using an insert I picked up at Rockler. These are the inserts I will be using on the run I'll be doing. Shipping from them was expensive though. I believe I saw them in Woodcraft the last time I was in there for the same price - and without having to pay for shipping.
> 
> View attachment 136264




Ah... those make sense.. I've made a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

How are you liking your new lathe now that you have had it awhile? I dig the mugs!


----------



## Schroedc

Got in about 9:45 and have these ready to turn- stay tuned to see what they end up as.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS

Sprung said:


> Any of them that have a stainless steel insert, especially one with a screw on lid? While there's not going to be any getting around some plastic in the lid, I'd rather not have a plastic insert and would prefer a lid that screws on.


The mugs come from Discount Mugs to in Miami. You have to buy at least 25 at $4 apiece to get free shipping. One with plastic, one without.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Curt, I couldn't find them...do they have a name or item #?


----------



## Schroedc

It's noon and the tops are done.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


>



Just after 2pm and the bottoms are turned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

@Lou Currier - 3pm and all 26 are assembled and ready to go into inventory!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> @Lou Currier - 3pm and all 26 are assembled and ready to go into inventory!
> 
> View attachment 136332



The old Colin would've had them done by noon....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> The old Colin would've had them done by noon....



Hey, these aren't Mesas or some weird abstract shaped cutting board.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Whew! I didn't think you were going to make it.


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> Whew! I didn't think you were going to make it.



Probably Wednesday I'm planning to do a post showing everything I've made since the first of the month, It'll be interesting to see just how much I managed to get done, I haven't been keeping count.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lathe sanding at its best!!!! Norfolk Island Pine hollow vessel with a ghostly figure in it!!
Supposed to get down to 52* tonight!  I may have to put on my long johns in the morning!!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> It's noon and the tops are done.....
> 
> View attachment 136317


Model ST33


----------



## Sprung

CWS said:


> View attachment 136306
> The mugs come from Discount Mugs to in Miami. You have to buy at least 25 at $4 apiece to get free shipping. One with plastic, one without.



Those look exactly the same as the ones I had gotten from Rockler. Just wish they were screw on lids! Got some screw on lid ones in this summer, the ones I linked to, and I like them better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> How are you liking your new lathe now that you have had it awhile? I dig the mugs!



Greg, if you're referring to me, I love the Jet 1221VS! Still don't have a ton of hours on it - Colin probably ran his first one more hours in the first week or so than I've put on mine yet - but it is a great lathe. A huge step up from the Jet 1014 I used to have. And I like not having to change belts around. (Though did for drilling the mugs to get more power at the low end.)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> the Jew 1014 I used to have.



I'm not familiar with that manufacturer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I'm not familiar with that manufacturer.



I have no idea what you're talking about there, Tony. 

Stupid fingers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@CWS would you be interested in trying to put together a group buy on those mugs?


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> Model ST33



Huh?


----------



## Schroedc

So today I have to do a drop everything and get some soap savers cranked out for a customer. Started the day with (4) 6 foot pine 1x12's....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


>



These things are tedious. I sometimes wish she'd order in larger quantities less often. I'm thinking about making some changes and requiring that if she wants to keep prices down, otherwise a surcharge for quantities of under 500.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS

CWS said:


> View attachment 136306
> The mugs come from Discount Mugs to in Miami. You have to buy at least 25 at $4 apiece to get free shipping. One with plastic, one without.


Model of the cup is st33

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Made a mess....the good kind. Working on bowls that I first turned back in April. 

Finish turned these three, now have to sand them. Four others sanded and waiting for a finish.


 

Still several more to go. Most if these are ambrosia maple. One or 2 elm, spalted ash, spalted hackberry.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Spinartist

Tom Smart said:


> Made a mess....the good kind. Working on bowls that I first turned back in April.
> 
> Finish turned these three, now have to sand them. Four others sanded and waiting for a finish.
> View attachment 136387
> 
> Still several more to go. Most if these are ambrosia maple. One or 2 elm, spalted ash, spalted hackberry.
> View attachment 136388




You commin down to Leesburg for the Florida Woodturning symposium??


----------



## Tom Smart

Spinartist said:


> You commin down to Leesburg for the Florida Woodturning symposium??


Saw your post the other day, Lee, and I must admit I am truly tempted. Actually went to the link to check it out. My dad is in Venice and a drive down (so I can fill the car with stuff from Pete Richardson's Viable Lumber) could work out timing wise. My wife has actually agreed to a Feb trip to Leesburg, FL so she can get away from Feb in Leesburg, VA, with very little brow beating by the way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tom Smart said:


> Saw your post the other day, Lee, and I must admit I am truly tempted. Actually went to the link to check it out. My dad is in Venice and a drive down (so I can fill the car with stuff from Pete Richardson's Viable Lumber) could work out timing wise. My wife has actually agreed to a Feb trip to Leesburg, FL so she can get away from Feb in Leesburg, VA, with very little brow beating by the way.




Pete is a vendor at the Florida Symposium! He'll have a load of Florida Mahogany, Indian Rosewood, Monkey pod, Camphor & more!

I know him well. His log yard is way cool!!!
Hope you make it down!!


----------



## Schroedc

So at the end of the day, 268 soap savers ready to brand and deliver. I'll get them branded and boxed yet tonight. If I feel like working more I'll prep a couple dozen bottle opener blanks yet tonight too....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Spinartist said:


> Pete is a vendor at the Florida Symposium! He'll have a load of Florida Mahogany, Indian Rosewood, Monkey pod, Camphor & more!
> 
> I know him well. His log yard is way cool!!!
> Hope you make it down!!


Pete brought a truck load of wood to the VA symposium a year ago. Got to meet him there. Still have several pieces on the shelf. Had always meant to visit his yard when I am there but have not made it yet.


----------



## Tom Smart

Took a short break from bowls to make some tchotchke items. Didn't make all of these today, just a couple. I ain't no Schroeder. 



 

Then went back to the bowls. Working on a larger calabash style ambrosia maple. About 11 inches at the mouth.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc You sent me one of those soap savers years ago and it is still in use in my shower! Great little gadget that truly works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> View attachment 136306
> The mugs come from Discount Mugs to in Miami. You have to buy at least 25 at $4 apiece to get free shipping. One with plastic, one without.





Lou Currier said:


> Curt, I couldn't find them...do they have a name or item #?





Sprung said:


> Those look exactly the same as the ones I had gotten from Rockler. Just wish they were screw on lids! Got some screw on lid ones in this summer, the ones I linked to, and I like them better.





Schroedc said:


> Huh?



I found em....

https://www.discountmugs.com/product/st33-16-oz.-custom-insulated-tumblers/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Sprung said:


> Haven't been in the shop in a while, but managed to get some time in the shop today. It was a mostly boring day in the shop.
> 
> Working on coffee mugs. A couple for orders, some for Christmas gifts, and one or two that don't have homes yet.
> 
> Wood species present here:
> Arizona Ash
> Acacia
> Monkeypod
> Cuban Mahogany (x2)
> Bocote
> Curly Maple
> Walnut & Cherry Lamination
> 
> View attachment 136263
> 
> View attachment 136262



Just came out today. 
https://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_110217_mug.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Spinartist said:


> Made myself a wood hat!! It's in bending form to dry. Bottle Brush Burl.
> 
> View attachment 135122



That would look good on Don.... Nice hat

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> That would look good on Don.... Nice hat



strong resemblance!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Spinartist

Made the most AWESOME aromatic curly Camphor box with Cherry burl insert & Malachite inlay in top!

This one is a thing of beauty!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

Helped my son finish up his physics assignment after I packed up the shop for the show this weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

That don't look like it's big enough to chunk a pumpkin to me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

rocky1 said:


> That don't look like it's big enough to chunk a pumpkin to me!


Grapes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I guess you gotta start somewhere... Then work your way up!


----------



## Tom Smart

rocky1 said:


> I guess you gotta start somewhere... Then work your way up!


It must be for" proof of principle". Scaled model.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Now we need a castle was to scale

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

@Lou Currier @Tom Smart @rocky1

It's for ping pong balls. All the kids have to shoot the same ammo. His partner in class bailed on him so he got an extension and built it at the shop. Made him do most of the work, just wouldn't let him do the table saw work. I wanted to make it shoot flaming ammo but he'd probably get expelled....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Aim the flaming projectiles at his former partner, show him what he missed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist

Worked on stuff fer 3 day show at Fairchild's Tropical Gardens in south Miami with the woodturning guild way down there.
Another super curly Camphor box with Cherry Burl insert & Malacite fill. This is one of the nicest boxes so far!! I'm really thinking about keeping it!

And I cut up a wrinkled old Camphor log so I can rough out boxes at the show. Got to rough em out & make sure wood is dry before final cutting. We'll have 5 lathes running for demo's & four 10' x 10' tents with turnings fer sale. Probly 25 turners working our booth.

South Florida Woodturners Guild has been doing this show since the early 1990's. Last year we sold about $9,600.
In 2007 it was a two day show & we did over $22,000.00 . Year before over $18,000
2008 was only $6,500

My next phone WILL have a better camera!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Like a beautiful woman, looks good and smells good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

Packed all my stuff, drove 130 miles or so, unloaded and set up for a huge three day show. We're down there somewhere

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> Packed all my stuff, drove 130 miles or so, unloaded and set up for a huge three day show. We're down there somewhere
> 
> View attachment 136906


Good luck Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Packed all my stuff, drove 130 miles or so, unloaded and set up for a huge three day show. We're down there somewhere
> 
> View attachment 136906



Good Luck Colin, hope you sell out! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ClintW

Schroedc said:


> Packed all my stuff, drove 130 miles or so, unloaded and set up for a huge three day show. We're down there somewhere
> 
> View attachment 136906


Good luck! Which stadium?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

ClintW said:


> Good luck! Which stadium?



US Bank stadium in Minneapolis. The home of the next Superbowl (either this one or the next one, I don't remember)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Looks like a great venue, Colin, well organized and I'll bet there's plenty of parking (unlike the only one I do).


----------



## Tom Smart

After giving @Don Ratcliff a wee bit of crap about his Australian lathe, squared up a bunch of 8/4 Lumber.





Cut it all into 22" long strips with random widths.





And glued up 2 of 4 panels for some "chaotic" cutting boards ala MTM Wood (check him out at)









Clamps, you can never have too many. Anyway, eventually 4 panels will hopefully yield 3 good sized chaotic end grain boards. These will have the usual suspects of cherry, walnut and maple. Have also included smaller amounts of purple heart, sapele, bubinga, and wenge.

Reactions: Way Cool 11


----------



## ripjack13

Tom Smart said:


> After giving @Don Ratcliff a wee bit of crap about his Australian lathe, squared up a bunch of 8/4 Lumber.
> 
> View attachment 136967
> 
> Cut it all into 22" long strips with random widths.
> 
> View attachment 136965
> 
> And glued up 2 of 4 panels for some "chaotic" cutting boards ala MTM Wood (check him out at)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136966
> 
> Clamps, you can never have too many. Anyway, eventually 4 panels will hopefully yield 3 good sized chaotic end grain boards. These will have the usual suspects of cherry, walnut and maple. Have also included smaller amounts of purple heart, sapele, bubinga, and wenge.



I can't wait to see that when you're done!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The100road

Wow Tom, they don’t get much cooler than that. Looks very time consuming.


----------



## Tom Smart

The100road said:


> Wow Tom, they don’t get much cooler than that. Looks very time consuming.


They can be, yes. Depending on how small you want the blocks there are four or more cut/glue ups. So about a week, cause I let them dry overnight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> They can be, yes. Depending on how small you want the blocks there are four or more cut/glue ups. So about a week, cause I let them dry overnight.


I think a tutorial in the classroom is in order for this one.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> I think a tutorial in the classroom is in order for this one.


I couldn't do a better tutorial than the one at the link to MTM Woods I posted above. But I could offer insights or maybe suggestions when I'm done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Got back into these "chaotic" end grain cutting boards.

Got the 4 panels glued and sanded.


 



Cut all four so they were essentially 2 x 2 x 22, with a few pieces left over.




Organized them randomly using pieces from each original panel to create new ones.




At this point there are now 3 full panels and about 1/2 of a fourth.




Did I mention you can never have enough clamps?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Got back into these "chaotic" end grain cutting boards.
> 
> Got the 4 panels glued and sanded.
> View attachment 137122 View attachment 137121
> 
> Cut all four so they were essentially 2 x 2 x 22, with a few pieces left over.
> View attachment 137123
> 
> Organized them randomly using pieces from each original panel to create new ones.
> View attachment 137125
> 
> At this point there are now 3 full panels and about 1/2 of a fourth.
> View attachment 137126
> 
> Did I mention you can never have enough clamps?
> View attachment 137127



He who dies with the most clamps wins.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool!


----------



## Schroedc

Does banging your face on the desk in the shop count? If so I got a ton done today.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> He who dies with the most clamps wins.


If that's winning, I want the most of something else.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> He who dies with the most clamps wins.




I give up! I've seen too many pictures of @Kenbo 's shop to think I could even remotely come close!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Not all today but I have 3 end grain, semi-chaotic cutting boards in the clamps for the final glue-up. After this it's sanding and soaking. 1 is about 12" square, the other 2 are about 12 x 16. I also have all the rings glued for 3 of my 'Fading' bowls. They're a commission for Christmas gifts. I also finally sorted out what to do with a highly spalted crotch that had a bad split and several punky spots in it. Filled the punk with epoxy, cut it at the split, and now it will become a clock base.



 



 



 

The clock will be situated on the lower right. 

I also played around with am idea for a new tool but I need to check out a couple of things before I say too much.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

I made a thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

That thing is nice....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> That thing is nice....



Pretty basic. 8/4 red oak ripped into square stock, lots of lap joints cut quick and dirty on the table saw with a dado stack, hand cut the diagonal braces and the center notch in the long pieces and then glue and screw. Hit the edges with a sander to make sure nothing sharp or splintery and deliver.

My wife is a Special Ed teacher and they are starting a new program for job skills assessment and exploration for special needs high school students but of course they don't give it any budget and she needed more table space for these kids to work. Found the countertop at IKEA on the scratch and dent section (paid 35.00 for six pieces, nothing actually wrong with them, retail about 150-200 each) donating my labor and maybe the materials (supposedly I'll get reimbursed for those but who knows)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 3


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 Some process pics from today-

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

After 2 more rounds of cut/sand/glue/sand/cut this is the final lengthwise cut. The stock is down to 2 panels each 14" wide and one 7". 14" will be the length of the final boards once cut at 90 degrees and flipped up so the end grain becomes the surface. 




This will be the final surface pattern. 



 



 

I finally found those other 4 clamps, I knew they were here someplace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm so happy you decided to show all the steps, I'm very much enjoying it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tubed up some blanks for a job I've been working on and then started a complete inventory of the hand tools to decide if I want to call a dealer or go piece by piece to liquidate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Getting down to the last few steps. Panels are sanded and ready for crosscut. 



 

After the crosscut, I have 15 pieces from each of the large panels cut at 1 1/4" and 19 small pieces cut at 1". 








 

The yield is 5 cutting boards at 14 1/4 x 10 1/2 x 1 1/4 and 6 smaller boards at 5 x 7 x 1. 

I know I don't have enough clamps for these.

Reactions: Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony

Very cool Tom, can't wait to see them finished! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> Very cool Tom, can't wait to see them finished! Tony


Guess I could cut one into the shape of Texas. 

Nah.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Guess I could cut one into the shape of Texas.
> 
> Nah.



They're already in the shape of Colorado or Wyoming....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

Finished up the clock and the cutting boards.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Working to complete some other projects while the glue sets on those boards.

A small/medium sized bowl from spalted hackberry (or is it ash, I can't remember) and a small potpourri bowl. Neither have a finish on them yet. The spalted whatever is from the yard, the ambrosia maple I got from David, @gvwp, a long while ago.



 



A couple of French style rolling pins from a piece of curly maple.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Them female girlie types gots ways. The one that stays around here has this thing for antique marble books -AND- she thinks it is sweet of me to make them for her. She ...there goes the tornado warning sirens- danged! She brought some real hard wood home and asked real sweet like. Got two done before the front hit. Still don’t know what kind of wood it is. I think it’s gots lots of silica in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

kweinert said:


> Finished up the clock and the cutting boards.
> View attachment 137264
> 
> View attachment 137265




LOVE UM!!! Talk about simplicity with the clock!! WOW!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

What did I do in my shop today?

I picked up my 22' extension ladder, then went to my stepsons house & we took the hurricane shutters down on the second floor. They decided to leave the 2nd floor shutters up till hurricane season over.

Notice how my ladder has a proper RED flag attached as required by law!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11 | Creative 1


----------



## CWS

I hope those are not yours!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> I hope those are not yours!




A gift from a friends wife!!
I told him & her I wanted red panties fer a flag & she & their 13 years old son went & bought two pairs & hid them in my woodturning studio in places they knew I'd find them!!
Now them's good friends!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

Well, that was unpleasant. 

Trying to slice a segmented ring thinner on the bandsaw. Blade grabbed the ring, ripped it out of my hand, and exploded it. Lost a bit of skin off 3 finger tips. 

Luckily I didn't contact the blade but I do believe I'm done for the day. 

Hope all of yours went better.

Reactions: Sincere 11


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> Well, that was unpleasant.
> 
> Trying to slice a segmented ring thinner on the bandsaw. Blade grabbed the ring, ripped it out of my hand, and exploded it. Lost a bit of skin off 3 finger tips.
> 
> Luckily I didn't contact the blade but I do believe I'm done for the day.
> 
> Hope all of yours went better.



I just slammed a couple fingers when a tool rest broke, I still have 300+ tubes to turn, I'll probably be walking away from my building in 12 days or so and my wife's car is running like crap....

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## sprucegum

kweinert said:


> Well, that was unpleasant.
> 
> Trying to slice a segmented ring thinner on the bandsaw. Blade grabbed the ring, ripped it out of my hand, and exploded it. Lost a bit of skin off 3 finger tips.
> 
> Luckily I didn't contact the blade but I do believe I'm done for the day.
> 
> Hope all of yours went better.


risky business sawing anything round on a bandsaw

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum

I went to the shop this morning turned the heat on and returned to the house for coffee while things warmed up. Came back with my coffee turned the radio on sat down in my shop chair and surveyed the disarray. Finished my coffee turned the radio and heat off and went hunting. No deer shop is still a mess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

kweinert said:


> Well, that was unpleasant.
> 
> Trying to slice a segmented ring thinner on the bandsaw. Blade grabbed the ring, ripped it out of my hand, and exploded it. Lost a bit of skin off 3 finger tips.
> 
> Luckily I didn't contact the blade but I do believe I'm done for the day.
> 
> Hope all of yours went better.


Best way to make segmented rings thinner is with a drum sander.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nothing, been laid up with a sore back for 2 days, on the couch.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## sprucegum

woodtickgreg said:


> Nothing, been laid up with a sore back for 2 days, on the couch.


Ain't no pain like back pain. If you don't give it time to heal it never gets better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I just slammed a couple fingers when a tool rest broke, I still have 300+ tubes to turn, I'll probably be walking away from my building in 12 days or so and my wife's car is running like crap....



Damn dude....where's the dislike button!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> Well, that was unpleasant.
> 
> Trying to slice a segmented ring thinner on the bandsaw. Blade grabbed the ring, ripped it out of my hand, and exploded it. Lost a bit of skin off 3 finger tips.
> 
> Luckily I didn't contact the blade but I do believe I'm done for the day.
> 
> Hope all of yours went better.



You ok??!!

Next time, use a dowel that fits snug inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Nothing, been laid up with a sore back for 2 days, on the couch.



Wth! You just got over the last sore back!!


----------



## ripjack13

What is going on here......you guys are falling apart.
I wish I could help somehow,


----------



## DKMD

kweinert said:


> Well, that was unpleasant.
> 
> Trying to slice a segmented ring thinner on the bandsaw. Blade grabbed the ring, ripped it out of my hand, and exploded it. Lost a bit of skin off 3 finger tips.
> 
> Luckily I didn't contact the blade but I do believe I'm done for the day.
> 
> Hope all of yours went better.



You might look into the accuslice for your bandsaw if you do a lot of this kind of thing. One of the locals in the turning club has been using one for making his own veneer, and I am really impressed with the quality and accuracy of his cuts. It’s not cheap as I recall, but for segmenting, it looks pretty handy.

Edit: found a link to the website: http://www.accu-slice.com/accu-slice-system.html


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Wth! You just got over the last sore back!!


Dunno, probably way overdue for some chiropractic work, new bed maybe, quit trucking..........dunno. I had a back surgery about 10 years ago but this is not the same. I can move but it's just achy and I don't want to push it. Just rest it up so I can work, only 3 days work this week with the holiday then I can rest it some more if need be. I'll be ok, it is what it is. Could just be my posture is changing from muscles getting toned up from excersizing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> You might look into the accuslice for your bandsaw if you do a lot of this kind of thing. One of the locals in the turning club has been using one for making his own veneer, and I am really impressed with the quality and accuracy of his cuts. It’s not cheap as I recall, but for segmenting, it looks pretty handy.
> 
> Edit: found a link to the website: http://www.accu-slice.com/accu-slice-system.html



Wow, I could see some uses for that in my shop although I;d probably need to do a major overhaul on my bandsaw first, It's gotten a bit drifty after the last 5 years of use.


----------



## NeilYeag

This is when you know it is time to call it a day. Started to assemble the caster for this work table on the inside! No kidding got two bolts in placed and partially tightened and then looked at and .....Arghh:

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Mr. Peet

DKMD said:


> You might look into the accuslice for your bandsaw if you do a lot of this kind of thing. One of the locals in the turning club has been using one for making his own veneer, and I am really impressed with the quality and accuracy of his cuts. It’s not cheap as I recall, but for segmenting, it looks pretty handy.
> 
> Edit: found a link to the website: http://www.accu-slice.com/accu-slice-system.html


They were at the Lancaster, PA symposium, neat accessories too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Well, I'm glad it's not just me! I mean, I don' with pain of any of y'all but you know. I'e been laid up all weekend, couldn't hardly get out of the chair. I don' know if I pulled a muscle, have a hernia, kidney problems, is any miriad of other things. All I know it's painful as all get out. Of course I can' even get the doctor's office to answer their damn phone..... Tony

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> Well, I'm glad it's not just me! I mean, I don' with pain of any of y'all but you know. I'e been laid up all weekend, couldn't hardly get out of the chair. I don' know if I pulled a muscle, have a hernia, kidney problems, is any miriad of other things. All I know it's painful as all get out. Of course I can' even get the doctor's office to answer their damn phone..... Tony



Damn doctors!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Damn doctors!



Honestly I'm giving serious consideration to seeing if @David Hill has any openings for new patients. Can't find a good GP here. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wombat

Had a go at a couple of "Non lathe" bangles, ( hole saw, disc sander and router ) .

laminated jarrah and maple with 5000 year old red gum inserts.


 

Jarrah with maple and jarrah inserts.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Mr. Peet

I repaired wiring and install 90lb. magnets on a blue-light mini light-bar for the van. Took 45 minutes, been in the way 2 months...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Well wasn't today, but I snuck in an hour or so on the lathe while cooking Lee's goodies that I still don't have mailed off, a week or so back, to finish this piece that's been started for oh....... about back in July, I think. Honestly don't remember when I chucked it. Had nothing in mind, and it was a piece of plain old, glued up oak, got a couple of them with the little Harbor Freight lathe when I bought it. I was just making chips fly, to make chips fly honestly. The first half of it turned into a votive candle holder. Wasn't even fancy enough to take a picture of, walked in and handed it to the wife and got the usual, "Oh that's pretty!" and, I moved on. It now resides on the show everyone shelf. 

Second half was deeper, contemplated deep candle holder, then said the hell with it and went for Wine Glass. Finish is BLO at this point, did spray it with a few coats of Spray Lacquer and buffed it out to seal it more than anything, it got a little shinier in the process.

Dimensions:

-- .12" shy of 4" tall
-- .17" fatter than 2" diameter

Aside from being impossible to chuck to finish the bottom, it went pretty good. Then it was impossible to chuck to finish the cup. Y'all don't even want to know, you'd all sound like Facebookers screachin if I told you! It worked, that's what counts!



 

Bad picture, but it was better than the other one of the inside!





Standing on it's head...





Just cause I know some of y'all likes lookin at bottoms...

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Smitty

Excellent. Goblets are fun to make.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah it was fun; chucking to finish it was a bit of a challenge. To small to Chuck with anything gentle, wound up wrapping it with shop towels to prevent marring the finish. Turned top, wrapped it and turned bottom with live center to hold it in place, then wrapped the bottom and gently chucked it to sand. Need a set of rubber covers for my Chuck jaws or something handy. As stated it worked, turning slow at that point and it didn't weigh much so had to go for it... cautiously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Hill

Tony said:


> Honestly I'm giving serious consideration to seeing if @David Hill has any openings for new patients. Can't find a good GP here. Tony



Come on !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Come on !



Well, I'm in the hospital as we speak waiting for a second CT scan to determine if my appendix has ruptured too much to do surgery right now. Haven't had a thing to eat since 8:00 This morning and that was a tiny meal replacement bar. I'm about to shoot myself out of boredom and then chew on my arm. Tony

Reactions: Sincere 12


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Get well brother. Hope everything goes well @Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Well, I'm in the hospital as we speak waiting for a second CT scan to determine if my appendix has ruptured too much to do surgery right now. Haven't had a thing to eat since 8:00 This morning and that was a tiny meal replacement bar. I'm about to shoot myself out of boredom and then chew on my arm. Tony


Yikes!!! Get well my friend, prayers sent your way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> .... I'm about to shoot myself out of boredom and then chew on my arm. Tony



See if you can get a cute nurse to nibble on instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Well, I'm in the hospital as we speak waiting for a second CT scan to determine if my appendix has ruptured too much to do surgery right now. Haven't had a thing to eat since 8:00 This morning and that was a tiny meal replacement bar. I'm about to shoot myself out of boredom and then chew on my arm. Tony



Any gnews?


----------



## David Hill

@Tony — damn, you havem’t a good few days (just caught up on thread) 
From what I can glean from your posts—
Hope it’s not a ruptured appendix, with your age is more likely a diverticulitis, equally as painful— downside is that they both may require a surgery to clean things up.


----------



## Tony

Okay, first off, thanks for all the concern and well wishes. They'e still not certain what they are going to do, there seems to be a lot of confusion. They'e had me on antibiotics for about 10 hours but no decisions have been made. I'll keep you posted! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Okay, first off, thanks for all the concern and well wishes. They'e still not certain what they are going to do, there seems to be a lot of confusion. They'e had me on antibiotics for about 10 hours but no decisions have been made. I'll keep you posted! Tony



Have they given you a cute nurse yet? Keep us posted and hope all goes well!!!


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Well, I'm in the hospital as we speak waiting for a second CT scan to determine if my appendix has ruptured too much to do surgery right now. Haven't had a thing to eat since 8:00 This morning and that was a tiny meal replacement bar. I'm about to shoot myself out of boredom and then chew on my arm. Tony



Dude... there is Turkey to eat! You can't be comin up lame just before Thanksgiving. You'll have to make up for it in January and who wants to eat a big Turkey Dinner for Martin Luther King day? 

Chew on your arm first, it'll distract you so they can take the gun away! 




Schroedc said:


> See if you can get a cute nurse to nibble on instead.



While this is a good plan, don't do it with the wife in the room, that would be worse than shooting yourself! You'll be in their for months recovering and eating Turkey Dinner for the 4th. of July just really sounds out of place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Dude... there is Turkey to eat! You can't be comin up lame just before Thanksgiving. You'll have to make up for it in January and who wants to eat a big Turkey Dinner for Martin Luther King day?
> 
> Chew on your arm first, it'll distract you so they can take the gun away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this is a good plan, don't do it with the wife in the room, that would be worse than shooting yourself! You'll be in their for months recovering and eating Turkey Dinner for the 4th. of July just really sounds out of place.



The first nurse I had was really good looking!! I mentioned this to Nikki who was not happy and did not concur that she was a good nurse. Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> The first nurse I had was really good looking!! I mentioned this to Nikki who was not happy and did not concur that she was a good nurse. Tony



Should have said she was mean and ugly- you might till have cute nurse. Get well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Should have said she was mean and ugly- you might till have cute nurse. Get well.



Nikki was here to see her, I was just smart enough to let my opinion known.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

I did nothing yesterday in shop but Heating guy hooked up furnance..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Nikki was here to see her, I was just smart enough to let my opinion known.



Blame it on the drugs.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Tony Dam bud hope things get better. Hate to hear your not doing well. Keep you in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Smitty

Get well, Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> The first nurse I had was really good looking!! I mentioned this to Nikki who was not happy and did not concur that she was a good nurse. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

I had an appendectomy about 4 this afternoon, been on some pretty good dope since. The rupture was pretty bad so I'll be here awhile to keep infection away. Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers guys! Tony

Reactions: Sincere 12


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> I had an appendectomy about 4 this afternoon, been on some pretty good dope since. The rupture was pretty bad so I'll be here awhile to keep *affection* away. Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers guys! Tony


I know you are doped up my friend but they ain't keeping affection away from you maybe infection. Come to think of it you may be right. Fast healing friend!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> I know you are doped up my friend but they ain't keeping affection away from you maybe infection. Come to think of it you may be right. Fast healing friend!!



Well, after commenting to Nikki about the cute nurse, I wouldn't be surprised if the affection isn't being kept away too! 

@Tony - as I told you over text, heal up, my friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Well, tonight I decided to give the new-to-me hollowing rig a trial run. Ended up doing more than just playing with it for a few minutes! Got these three mugs hollowed out, turned to shape, sanded, and now they're ready for some finish. Hopefully sometime later today (after sleep and some other things) I can get started on that.

Since I'm using this on a Jet 1221VS, and not a full size lathe, I had to do something different to mount it. Good thing I had extra length on the stand!

Using this setup seemed very easy and intuitive once I got it set up. It made hollowing out the mugs go several times faster, I felt much safer doing so, and it was nice to have so much control.



 

L to R - Cuban Mahogany, Ash, Walnut & Cherry. I'll definitely post pics once finished.

Reactions: Way Cool 11


----------



## Tony

Nicely done Matt, can't wait to see the final results! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Up early to go set up a decoy deer. See if any of the poachers roll through this morning. @Tony, get well soon brother. Hope the infection stays away and the affection comes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Up early to go set up a decoy deer. See if any of the poachers roll through this morning. @Tony, get well soon brother. Hope the infection stays away and the affection comes!



What can I say Eric, these are some solid pain meds they'e got me on!! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> I had an appendectomy about 4 this afternoon, been on some pretty good dope since. The rupture was pretty bad so I'll be here awhile to keep infection away. Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers guys! Tony


Well at least you"ll be on the mend now. Take it easy and heal up my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

@Tony - at least they got you squared away now. Maybe you can get the cute nurse to give you a sponge bath

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> @Tony - at least they got you squared away now. Maybe you can get the cute nurse to give you a sponge bath



I'm trying Colin, trust me!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Up early to go set up a decoy deer. See if any of the poachers roll through this morning. @Tony, get well soon brother. Hope the infection stays away and the affection comes!



How did you do? had a friend that worked for the Game dept for a while. The excuses were hilarious at times... Be careful


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No luck this morning. Had one stop, look, back up and then go on. Couple slowed and looked but everyone was good. That's ideally what we want. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## gman2431

Get well Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Im still not doing anything, my back is still a mess. I have to find a good chiropractor after the holiday weekend, and a good one is hard to find. I got somethjng stuck in my mid back, lower is ok, it's not lumbar, but I cant get my mid to crack and release this tension. I have just been shut down and on the couch when I'm not working. It sucks! It's keeping me from standing up straight, im all hunched over and that's not normal for me.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Im still not doing anything, my back is still a mess. I have to find a good chiropractor after the holiday weekend, and a good one is hard to find. I got somethjng stuck in my mid back, lower is ok, it's not lumbar, but I cant get my mid to crack and release this tension. I have just been shut down and on the couch when I'm not working. It sucks! It's keeping me from standing up straight, im all hunched over and that's not normal for me.



Hope it gets better quick my friend!! Tony


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> Im still not doing anything, my back is still a mess. I have to find a good chiropractor after the holiday weekend, and a good one is hard to find. I got somethjng stuck in my mid back, lower is ok, it's not lumbar, but I cant get my mid to crack and release this tension. I have just been shut down and on the couch when I'm not working. It sucks! It's keeping me from standing up straight, im all hunched over and that's not normal for me.



Might try this backpad in the meantime Greg... Get some good support behind it in the recliner, and lay back and relax. Wife bought another that was more aggressive, and it would hurt you! Dozed off on it one day for an hour or so and I felt like I'd been hit by a freight train for several days. This one is nice and gentle, but it's really effective. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/5-Motor-...62587&wl11=online&wl12=10390075&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> Best way to make segmented rings thinner is with a drum sander.



Can't argue but when you need to go down to 1/8th inch that's a lot of wood to take off. Still trying to sort out how to clamp thin segments.


----------



## Sprung

kweinert said:


> Still trying to sort out how to clamp thin segments.



I've never tried it - I've not tried segmenting rings yet - but I've seen videos and posts of guys do it with rubber bands.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

Sprung said:


> I've never tried it - I've not tried segmenting rings yet - but I've seen videos and posts of guys do it with rubber bands.



Just have to find a source of large rubber bands. Not that I've looked yet but 9 or 10" bands aren't overly plentiful in your average store.


----------



## Sprung

kweinert said:


> Just have to find a source of large rubber bands. Not that I've looked yet but 9 or 10" bands aren't overly plentiful in your average store.



Typing "9" rubber band" into the search bar on Amazon.com took little effort and yielded results.  "10" rubber band" didn't seem to produce as good of results.


----------



## ripjack13

Like these?

Link 1 


Link2


----------



## rocky1

Surgical Rubber Tubing maybe?


----------



## Schroedc

488 blue pen bodies. This most likely will be the last of these unless they want me to go through the scrap I've hung on to and see if I can scrounge up any more blanks, could be 10 in there could be 50-60 but I don't know if they want to do that or if it's time to be done with this one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Schroedc said:


> 488 blue pen bodies. This most likely will be the last of these unless they want me to go through the scrap I've hung on to and see if I can scrounge up any more blanks, could be 10 in there could be 50-60 but I don't know if they want to do that or if it's time to be done with this one.
> 
> View attachment 137672


Is that died wood or blue resin?


----------



## Schroedc

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Is that died wood or blue resin?



Dyed and Stabilized Hemlock from a 100 year old tree taken down at Mayowood in Rochester, MN about 5 years ago.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## kweinert

So, my wife had some big rubber bands from work - they use them to put around files to keep them together. I have a few to ensure that's what I need :)

Also built a board to build thin rings on. 24"x24" MDF with 16 1/8" (or so) holes drilled at different distances away from the center at several radii. I'll put down packing tape, put in the pegs (cut from bamboo skewers), put the rubber bands around them, glue up the ring, and then pull pegs in a sequence meant to tighten the band without making everything explode.

I'll do the Amazon search when I need new or different sized bands - thanks for the tip :)

Also did a general sweep up, put a dust/chip collector port in the lathe stand (and eventually get the stuff I need to connect it to the collector), and cut the router access hole in my outfeed table and added a Kreg router plate over it. I'll be able to do some real roundovers here shortly.

Took the bandaids off my finger tips. Only one is really sensitive still but I'm able to type so it's not too bad.

Also worked on the knife scales for my brother-in-laws Christmas gift. I think I need to find a #5 Torx drive for some of the screws - at least the #10 is too big but it's the smallest I've seen (and no, I have not yet looked at Amazon :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> So, my wife had some big rubber bands from work - they use them to put around files to keep them together. I have a few to ensure that's what I need :)
> 
> Also built a board to build thin rings on. 24"x24" MDF with 16 1/8" (or so) holes drilled at different distances away from the center at several radii. I'll put down packing tape, put in the pegs (cut from bamboo skewers), put the rubber bands around them, glue up the ring, and then pull pegs in a sequence meant to tighten the band without making everything explode.
> 
> I'll do the Amazon search when I need new or different sized bands - thanks for the tip :)
> 
> Also did a general sweep up, put a dust/chip collector port in the lathe stand (and eventually get the stuff I need to connect it to the collector), and cut the router access hole in my outfeed table and added a Kreg router plate over it. I'll be able to do some real roundovers here shortly.
> 
> Took the bandaids off my finger tips. Only one is really sensitive still but I'm able to type so it's not too bad.
> 
> Also worked on the knife scales for my brother-in-laws Christmas gift. I think I need to find a #5 Torx drive for some of the screws - at least the #10 is too big but it's the smallest I've seen (and no, I have not yet looked at Amazon :)



They do T5,6,7,8, and 9 as well, I bought a set way back the last time I needed something under T10


----------



## kweinert

And I just bought 50 rubber bands so I should be good on those for a while. Those were inexpensive and appear to last for a while. If it can stretch around a 13 gallon trash can or a litter box it should be able to fit around most any segmented ring that I'm likely to build. Hopefully there will be enough contraction to put enough pressure on the rings. Obviously I can use more than one rubber band on a ring. And a miniature Torx set so I can continue with the knife.


----------



## Schroedc

Got them all lasered and then sprayed with black enamel (No picture after paint, air in shop a little thick so I left) Tomorrow we do final polish and assembly, if all goes well, delivery on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> Got them all lasered and then sprayed with black enamel (No picture after paint, air in shop a little thick so I left) Tomorrow we do final polish and assembly, if all goes well, delivery on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 137691


You are a beast, Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> You are a beast, Colin.



Busting a$$ to try and get enough jingle to buy some time on the building. My day started at 6am in the shop, left about 9pm.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> Busting a$$ to try and get enough jingle to buy some time on the building. My day started at 6am in the shop, left about 9pm.


Long, hard hours for the self employed. But I'm sure the satisfaction is worth it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

Never fails. Under a deadline and something goes sideways  The flat black paint I used yesterday to fill the engraving on the pens I was hoping to deliver tomorrow isn't setting hard so when I go to buff and polish it just smears and makes a gooey mess. I'm guessing I got a bad can or something. I've used this brand before without an issue. Hoping an hour in the oven at 170 degrees will get it to harden up.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> Never fails. Under a deadline and something goes sideways  The flat black paint I used yesterday to fill the engraving on the pens I was hoping to deliver tomorrow isn't setting hard so when I go to buff and polish it just smears and makes a gooey mess. I'm guessing I got a bad can or something. I've used this brand before without an issue. Hoping an hour in the oven at 170 degrees will get it to harden up.....


I use spray ink on my signs. It drys fast and comes in different colors. I spray a coat of shellac first then the ink. No mess and drys with out a mess.


----------



## Mike Hill

Don't like to throw things away - so what can I use an old smoker for? Mini wood kiln. Drying some blanks to use my new stabilizing chamber, vacuum pump, and cactus juice on. The little toaster I first used was giving them a good tan! Beside, that thing had put out a lot of great 'Que over the years and couldn't bear to just throw it away. I'm just an ole softie!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made an egg....out of hrb..

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tony

Very cool Marc!!! Is that going down South? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Very cool Marc!!! Is that going down South? Tony


It may be sold. But the lady lives in Florida....so ...yes. it's most likely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty

Marc, that is beautiful. Forgive my ignorance; but, what is "hrb"?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Smitty said:


> Marc, that is beautiful. Forgive my ignorance; but, what is "hrb"?



Honduran rosewood burl...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Finish on that one is awesome dude!! Looks great!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm making some things, haven't needed a band-aid yet....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

Oooohh those are gonna be sweet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I'm making some things, haven't needed a band-aid yet....
> 
> View attachment 137779



Did you make a broach?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Did you make a broach?



Used a cut down sawzall blade.


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Used a cut down sawzall blade.


I'm looking for design ideas....got a quick pic of it? No rush...


----------



## Sprung

Finally getting back to my garage reorganization/clean up. Last week I got some junk out of there that was taking up space. The other day I started on my dust collection setup. Started building the base for the setup. Today I worked on adding some fittings to the Super Dust Deputy in preparation for it eventually getting mounted into the setup. Hoping to work on it some more tomorrow afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Finally getting back to my garage reorganization/clean up. Last week I got some junk out of there that was taking up space. The other day I started on my dust collection setup. Started building the base for the setup. Today I worked on adding some fittings to the Super Dust Deputy in preparation for it eventually getting mounted into the setup. Hoping to work on it some more tomorrow afternoon.



Did you ever get hose? I used a rubber quick boot on mine to neck it down to 4 inch line.


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Did you ever get hose? I used a rubber quick boot on mine to neck it down to 4 inch line.



Yeah, I ended up getting it all taken care of. A local buddy ended up having some. But now it's looking like I may not need it after a minor design change to the setup - will have to see. I know what I want it to be when it's done and have a general plan in my head, but I'm kinda just putting it together as I go and have a design decision or two to make along the way. Going to be a fully contained unit on a stand. That way if I ever need to move it, I don't necessarily have to break down the whole dust collection setup to relocate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Worked on a cutoff cart to store all my hoardings - the cart body is sitting atop my collapsible assembly jig


 



another few coats of red and it's assembly time

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

Getting there....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

And a little further.....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Started to make the speaker box out of a block of cherry, for the rockler bluetooth speaker unit...



 

 

 

It needed a little chamfer inside the edge ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> And a little further.....
> 
> View attachment 137838



Man, those area all good choices for handle material - looking great!

And #4 makes me want to dig into the Buckthorn I have here from those slabs - looks really good with a finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

A week or so ago I started on the base for my dust collection setup/redesign/modifications. Today I got nearly a full day in the shop and made some serious progress on it. Not much left to do on this portion. I'm waiting for a couple items I ordered from Amazon before I can continue. Need to install the new impeller (waiting on a drill bit of the right size so I can make it fit), leveling feet (waiting for those too), then the lid that goes on the garbage can that has the cyclone attached to it. Once this portion is all done and in place, I will plumb it to all the machines.

Did make the stand a little larger than needed - I will store a shop-vac under the clean-out bucket on the filter and have room on it to build in some clamp racks and regain some wall space.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Nice filter!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Nice filter!



That was a smoking deal you posted on them last year. Finally getting to put it to use!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> That was a smoking deal you posted on them last year. Finally getting to put it to use!



That it was. Glad you got in on it.

Did you cut a hole in it for the bucket?
And how did you attach it?


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> That it was. Glad you got in on it.
> 
> Did you cut a hole in it for the bucket?
> And how did you attach it?



Yup - drilled a starting hole and started to use my jigsaw to open it up. However my jigsaw is junk - I'd replace it but I use it, on average, about once every 2 years, so I'm not sure it's worth replacing. Went quicker and easier with a pair of tin snips.

To attach the bucket I used one of these. I got the idea from here, though their instructions are specifically for use with their own Wynn filters. I wanted a cleanout under the filter that was easy to access/empty and wasn't complicated to put together and I think this will work well. I can try and get a couple more pics of it tomorrow, if you'd like. The top portion of the lid that got cut away I used some self tapping screws to attach it and used some silicone between the lid and the filter to give it a good seal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man, that is a great idea. I have a plan now. So no need for the pix. I wanted to get rid of the dust bag under mine for a while now....
Thanks Matt...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Saturday Morning Project... Couple distress calls in Spectraply. Yotes are running rampant all over the hood hereabouts, sister and nephew-in-law wanted calls to try and call them in after my kill couple weeks ago. Not sure it's a good thing, but maybe they'll get lucky! 

Pictures really don't do these justice - 

Although I was not impressed with the lack of figure in the Spectraply on the first call, (_this is the good side, there's nothing on the backside_), the chatoyance in this one is simply mind boggling. The whole call changes colors when turned in the light. Loaded a double reed reed to it, tuned a little raspy and it rocks!!



 

Not a big fan of Pink, but this one is sharp! It was pretty before I put the finish on it!! It's definitely an eye-catcher, just gotta hope it'll catch a coyote.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Oh man, that is a great idea. I have a plan now. So no need for the pix. I wanted to get rid of the dust bag under mine for a while now....
> Thanks Matt...



Marc, are you running a separator of any kind, like a cyclone or a Thien baffle? If you are not running a separator, I certainly wouldn't use just a 5 gallon bucket for collecting chips and dust - it would fill up way too fast. The 5 gallon bucket will collect what little makes it past the Super Dust Deputy cyclone I'm putting in that will separate out most of the sawdust and chips and drop it into a 32 gallon trash can under the cyclone.


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Marc, are you running a separator of any kind, like a cyclone or a Thien baffle? If you are not running a separator, I certainly wouldn't use just a 5 gallon bucket for collecting chips and dust - it would fill up way too fast. The 5 gallon bucket will collect what little makes it past the Super Dust Deputy cyclone I'm putting in that will separate out most of the sawdust and chips and drop it into a 32 gallon trash can under the cyclone.



No separator, I'm looking for a 3' or so cardboard can that will fit the screw top and use that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> No separator, I'm looking for a 3' or so cardboard can that will fit the screw top and use that.



Marc, I think I may have a set of the elbows to make a basic separator somewhere


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Marc, I think I may have a set of the elbows to make a basic separator somewhere



Thanks, but I don't have room yet for a separator.....thank you though...


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks, but I don't have room yet for a separator.....thank you though...



Marc, if you're willing to do a little work, I've seen dust collection setups that have been made with a separator that takes up pretty much the same amount of room as a standard DC on a cart. Using the elbows Colin mentioned, you could make a separator and set it all up like this, for example. The garbage can would collect nearly all your chips/dust, and your bag wouldn't fill up much or the bag could be replaced with a 5 gallon bucket. Based on the size of the original base of my HF DC, building a setup like in the link would give you the benefit of having a separator without taking up barely any more floor space.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

Or, if feeling really ambitious, you could built a Thien Baffle for the top of the trash can - or even one that sits down in the top of the trash can. (If you look at the 5th picture in the above link, you can see the Thien Baffle he built as his separator that sits down in the top of the garbage can.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hmm.....that would be a really ambitious project to do that to mine.....


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm.....that would be a really ambitious project to do that to mine.....
> 
> View attachment 137875



Oooh, yeah, that would be... I'm much more familiar with seeing setups like the HF one I have where the motor/impeller unit is a separate part and not all built in together like yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Worked some more on the DC setup. Almost there. Still waiting on a couple things I ordered and have a few pieces of hardware to pick up from the store before I can do any more work on it. Also need to wire in an outlet on a switch so I can turn it on without having to reach up to the top of the whole unit. Once I get the last of the items I need, a couple hours of work to finish it up is all it will take. Then I have to clean out the corner it's going in and move it in place. Then it'll be time to run some lines.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## wombat

I hate waste! So after making a couple more "no lathe" bangles. I cut up the left over hole saw plug, drilled an off centre hole, then shaped it on the disc sander to
end up with some matching pendants. Finished the necklace off with a matching home made jarrah bead.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm.....that would be a really ambitious project to do that to mine.....
> 
> View attachment 137875




  Am I imagining things or is the blue patch, amongst the many, a Shimano Velcro Rod Wrap?


----------



## ripjack13

The black and blue stripes are velcro strips. But they are for when I need to hold the intake near the vice when I'm sanding grips or something else....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh... that makes sense. 

Shimano used to make a wrap to tie your fishing rods up that used that blue Velcro strip, may still make it, in fact. I had half dozen of them at one time, think I'm down to two. It just looked real familiar.


----------



## gman2431

I've got a ton of stuff in the works but couldnt resist turning this one real quick and putting some oil on it. The blanks been calling my name since I left @Mike1950 house...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

@gman2431 that is nice.
Thanks for showing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks

only turned 1 thing. 25 in tall 24 in deep Bois d Arc Vase. this is coat 4 of 8 coats of Spar varnish.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings

Crap I need a bigger cart!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Crap I need a bigger cart!!
> View attachment 138004



I'm surprised you didn't paint it blue and orange....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kerry Weeks said:


> only turned 1 thing. 25 in tall 24 in deep Bois d Arc Vase. this is coat 4 of 8 coats of Spar varnish.
> 
> View attachment 137982
> 
> View attachment 137983



Wow....Kerry, that is gorgeous!


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> I've got a ton of stuff in the works but couldnt resist turning this one real quick and putting some oil on it. The blanks been calling my name since I left @Mike1950 house...
> 
> View attachment 137973
> 
> View attachment 137974



What is that crazy looking wood ?! It's awesome....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Oh... that makes sense.
> 
> Shimano used to make a wrap to tie your fishing rods up that used that blue Velcro strip, may still make it, in fact. I had half dozen of them at one time, think I'm down to two. It just looked real familiar.



Nope, not a shimano. It was a length of velcro I had used in a bind when I needed a strap for my guitar years ago....


----------



## ripjack13

wombat said:


> I hate waste! So after making a couple more "no lathe" bangles. I cut up the left over hole saw plug, drilled an off centre hole, then shaped it on the disc sander to
> end up with some matching pendants. Finished the necklace off with a matching home made jarrah bead.
> 
> View attachment 137951
> 
> View attachment 137952



Nice job Walter.


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> I'm surprised you didn't paint it blue and orange....


Now that's a great idea! But alas all my shop is done in Red and Gray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> What is that crazy looking wood ?! It's awesome....



Its the Ovangkol Mike was selling here


----------



## kweinert

It was more what I did *on* my shop.

Installed 6" fiberglass insulation in the ceiling of the garage/shop.

Laying insulation is never fun but it's better to do it in the cold than the heat.

I will, at some point, still blow some cellulose over it but since I had this left over it seemed like a good start. I have one of those remote thermometer gadgets (point, pull the trigger, see the result) and there was about a 5 degree temp difference between where I had started (a couple of days ago) and where I hadn't laid it yet so I guess it does make a difference :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Waiting on pen parts for a couple special orders so I started to get some @Don Ratcliff wood processed. Saw made horrible noise, blade went "WHANG" and I'm sitting there with wood in my hand..... Got the saw tore apart, upper bearings out (I guess 45 years is an ok lifespan on them....) lucked out and the local auto parts store had them (same bearing as used in an alternator application) 10.00 and an hour later and I'm finally back up and running. got a bunch of wood cut up so I can get it up on here hopefully tomorrow so we can share Don's wood with all of you! Unfortunately this particular eucalyptus log had some structural issues inside, lots of ring shake but still got one decent sized bowl blank and a bunch of other useful blanks out of it. Hoping to cut some Koa tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

My wife bought me a new tool so I made coffee to get the day going!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung

Did a little more work on my dust collection setup. Had hoped to get it done today and placed in the corner it's going in, but it was one of those days in the shop - the kind of day where things just don't go right or you spend at least half your time looking for the tool you just had in your hand or plenty of other things. Decided that, before anything else went wrong, the best course of action would be to call it quits early and come at it all fresh another day.

At least I did manage to get the new impeller fitted in place, leveling feet on, and switch/plug/outlet wired up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman2431

Been turning a lot with the new shop dog. Whens hes not running around like a wild boy he loves standing in the spray of the chips. 

I also may or may not have taught him to sit on a bar stool and hang out... He loves just sitting up there now when its beer time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

I haven't gotten a ton done in the shop, started to really work on processing @Don Ratcliff brand hardwoods and burned up the blade I had on hand, waiting for new blades to arrive so I can go to town on it and get a bunch listed, did get the calendar done and posted, you can check it out and express interest if you'd like one-

https://woodbarter.com/threads/wb-2018-calendars-are-ready-to-go.33546/

Other than that, been scrambling to get the business figured out, the building is safe for now but I'm trying to get a positive revenue stream figured out.... I may be taking a job at the end of January with a steady paycheck for a while but who knows.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## The100road

The garage/shop is starting to come together! 

And my wood collection is slowly growing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Got the dust collector setup done. Well, minus one detail that I plan to cut a hole in the side of the garbage can and put in a piece of clear plexi so I can see when I need to empty the can easily. Need to run lines to the tools as well, but that will happen after I have everything in place - still in the process of organizing and rearranging in the shop. Also need to run some wire over to that corner of the shop so I have an outlet to plug it in.

This started out as a Harbor Freight dust collector. The only thing that remains of the collector in this setup is the motor, the impeller housing, and some 5" flex ducting and fittings.

Upgraded the impeller from the stock, undersized one to a Jet impeller 12" in diameter. Added in cyclone. Vented out to a 0.5 micron pleated filter w/ a cleanout underneath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## gman2431

Very nice Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wombat

Finished off a custom slingshot, a split frame of spotted gum with a resin filled banksia nut for a palm swell and some home made matching paper micarta fork tips.



 


 

Once that was done I got a few others ready for shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc

I made six pens. Then I shipped them out. Did a bunch of paperwork then came home and cut three quilt tops prepping for my mini vacation in January (going on a quilt retreat with 20 women)

Oh, also picked up another Singer 221 dirt cheap but it's rough, runs and sews but it's going to need some clean up and repair

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

I stood outside on a windy 15* day pumping bean oil into tires

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> I stood outside on a windy 15* day pumping bean oil into tires
> 
> View attachment 138294



Ok, I gotta ask. Why bean oil in the tires? Are they filled full or just enough to coat or what?


----------



## Wildthings

glad you asked instead of me! LOL

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

wombat said:


> Finished off a custom slingshot, a split frame of spotted gum with a resin filled banksia nut for a palm swell and some home made matching paper micarta fork tips.
> 
> View attachment 138282
> View attachment 138283
> 
> Once that was done I got a few others ready for shipping.
> 
> View attachment 138284



That new one is something else Walter! Tony


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Ok, I gotta ask. Why bean oil in the tires? Are they filled full or just enough to coat or what?



It’s liquid ballast, I can add well over 500 lbs of weight to each rear tire .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 4


----------



## rocky1

Adds Ballast and, it isn't corrosive like Chloride (_used extensively in ND tractor tires_), and doesn't freeze like water (_used extensively in FL tractor tires where temps don't get cold enough long enough to freeze water in a tire_). 

Personally I'm a fan of the water routine, but it tends to make your tractor jump up and down at speed after a few days of seriously cold weather. Much easier to work with, screw a $5 adapter on the end of your water hose and fill. Chloride is some nasty bat guana to work with, hard on skin, hard on leather boots and gloves, hard on anything metal, hard on concrete... Chloride is however a pound or two heavier than water, which is a pound or so heavier than oil per gallon, where ballast weight is critical. 

Set your valve stem at 10 o:clock or 2 o:clock to fill, you have to save a little room for air. Air is much easier to compress, and more forgiving than fluids when compressed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CWS

Brink said:


> It’s liquid ballast, I can add well over 500 lbs of weight to each rear tire .


Never heard of using bean oil but I'm sure it works great. Around here we use wind shield washer fluid to add ballast. I would guess bean oil weighs more per gallon than water so it would be a better ballast.


----------



## Mr. Peet

CWS said:


> Never heard of using bean oil but I'm sure it works great. Around here we use wind shield washer fluid to add ballast. I would guess bean oil weighs more per gallon than water so it would be a better ballast.



I would guess not, as gas is lighter than water, I would guess oil to be lighter, as it tends float on water. Salt water changes things a bit. Rocky has said Chloride, I assume he meant Calcium Chloride. Beet juice is the new thing in our area. Adds weight and does not create issue with speeds up to 30mph.


----------



## rocky1

Yep calcium chloride... 

They started using beet juice in North Dakota as well. More prevalent in the Red River Valley where beets are grown.


----------



## CWS

Mr. Peet said:


> I would guess not, as gas is lighter than water, I would guess oil to be lighter, as it tends float on water. Salt water changes things a bit. Rocky has said Chloride, I assume he meant Calcium Chloride. Beet juice is the new thing in our area. Adds weight and does not create issue with speeds up to 30mph.


You are correct Mark. First mistake today for me. Water weighs 8.35# and bean oil weighs 7.7#.


----------



## Mr. Peet

CWS said:


> You are correct Mark. First mistake today for me. Water weighs 8.35# and bean oil weighs 7.7#.



Lucky you, I've been making them all day, but the girls went shopping at 1pm, so been right and out of trouble for a few hours...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

The100road said:


> The garage/shop is starting to come together!
> 
> And my wood collection is slowly growing.
> 
> View attachment 138248


Nice stash of burly stuff man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Google said:


> Calcium Chloride is heavy – about *11.5 lbs.*/gallon. Rim Guard® weights 10.7-*11 lbs.* per gallon – about the same. Calcium Chloride is freeze resistant to -30°F or -40°F depending upon how it is mixed. Rim Guard® is freeze resistant to -35°F and will not solidify until -50°F.



Rim Guard is made with Beet Juice. And, while Calcium Chloride is not environmentally friendly, the Rim Guard can be used in livestock feed. That being said, it would be my guess, that it is basically an unrefined beet sugar syrup, given that weight. Corn syrup at 75 brix, (_75% sugar content_), weighs in somewhere in that neighborhood per gallon as well. However corn syrup at 75 brix would likely be non-fluid before that. Corn syrup won't freeze, but it will granulate like honey, so it couldn't be used as ballast.


----------



## The100road

barry richardson said:


> Nice stash of burly stuff man!



Only if you like maple burl. Haha. I’m lacking in variety.


----------



## Sprung

The100road said:


> Only if you like maple burl. Haha. I’m lacking in variety.



Shoot, I'd love to have a stash of maple burl like that! Bonus is that maple burl, especially of the Bigleaf variety (which is what I'm guessing yours is) is a wood of many faces and colors, so different burls could give you way different looks. That is a very respectable stash of burl!


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday I got a lot done on the shop organization and rearrange. As of last night I could finally have access to using every tool, meaning I can finally actually build things in my shop. Still have plenty more organization work to do and work on shop fixtures and storage, but it's coming alone nicely.

Today I started working on a cutting board as a gift for my parents. Hope to get this glued up and in clamps yet tonight. Woods used: Cherry, Hard Maple, Mesquite, Walnut, and Bloodwood.





Also started work on a child sized workbench that will be a Christmas gift to our two boys. Going to start a classroom thread on that.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Sprung like the choice of woods for the board. Will look good

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I spent some time stuffing envelopes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> The garage/shop is starting to come together!
> 
> And my wood collection is slowly growing.
> 
> View attachment 138248



Uh oh....looks like the 3rd shelf on the left is infested with dangerous green toxic mold. You need to dispose of that immediately.
If you send it to me, I'll graciously dispose of it for you.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Not woodworking related but it was done in my shop today....

Cleaned, lubed, and adjusted two machines, a 1954 Singer 99k and a 1960 Singer Spartan 192k. Now to figure out cabinets for them as I think the original ones were butt ugly and cheap looking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Got the boys' workbench nearly done. Nothing fancy, but they will love it.

Ran the cutting board through the drum sander and then trimmed the ends. Some more sanding, then some oil and some feet, and it'll be done.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Got the boys' workbench nearly done. Nothing fancy, but they will love it.
> 
> Ran the cutting board through the drum sander and then trimmed the ends. Some more sanding, then some oil and some feet, and it'll be done.
> 
> View attachment 138599



The feet are already in the photo....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc

Another day of cleaning and servicing vintage sewing machines in my shop today. Then went out with my wife for the evening to finish up our holiday shopping.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sprung

Going through a double whammy right now - stomach flu and my sciatica is acting up - but still managed a little time in the shop. Today I got a pencil and an ornament turned for my niece/goddaughter. Tubed blanks for a couple more pencils so each of her two sisters will get one as well.

I'll say that the new pink dye from TurnTex is bright! Will be perfect for a 7 year old girl who loves pink.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Going through a double whammy right now - stomach flu and my sciatica is acting up - but still managed a little time in the shop. Today I got a pencil and an ornament turned for my niece/goddaughter. Tubed blanks for a couple more pencils so each of her two sisters will get one as well.
> 
> I'll say that the new pink dye from TurnTex is bright! Will be perfect for a 7 year old girl who loves pink.
> 
> View attachment 138735



I think I need to get some of that dye.


----------



## ripjack13

That sure is Pink! Nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I think I need to get some of that dye.



They're great, from what I'm seeing so far. I've used some of the other colors too in the first color for some double dyed blanks. Once I finish some blanks that I'm working on for @Don Ratcliff and one other person, I'll post some pics. So far I'm digging the new colors. I bought the first four shortly after he released them. Going to pick up the other two new ones next time I order some more resin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Finished up a lamp the guy who cuts my hair bought to give the salon owners as a gift. Norfolk Island Pine shade & base with Indian ink ebonizing. Guy came to my studio & took picts of me making the shade to make a Christmas card with them.


 



Another lamp the went to San Antonio,  last week. Norfolk shade, base- American Chestnut from the 1800s of my buddies old tobacco barn & Texas Ironwood & a set of old spurs. Client picked up this lamp & drove to San Antonio to give to his daughter.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## sprucegum

Used my shaper to try out a coffee mug.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

I'm in for a few hours hoping for some last minute shoppers to maybe make a little money today but while I'm killing time I have this Mosin-Nagant stock a friend's son brought me to clean up. Appears the soviet armorer took some gravel or 40 grit sandpaper to it before spraying it with a really awful black color. Got all the paint off of it now and time to talk with the kid to see what we want to do for staining/finishing. The wood is probably birch, and between a zillion years of oil and the horrid paint job I think I'm going to recommend a fairly dark stain, like Walnut or such....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## sprucegum

Schroedc said:


> I'm in for a few hours hoping for some last minute shoppers to maybe make a little money today but while I'm killing time I have this Mosin-Nagant stock a friend's son brought me to clean up. Appears the soviet armorer took some gravel or 40 grit sandpaper to it before spraying it with a really awful black color. Got all the paint off of it now and time to talk with the kid to see what we want to do for staining/finishing. The wood is probably birch, and between a zillion years of oil and the horrid paint job I think I'm going to recommend a fairly dark stain, like Walnut or such....
> 
> View attachment 138782 View attachment 138783


Cleaned up good, I had one of those once, it had about a 9 pound trigger pull partially due to the very strong firing pin spring . They did not fail to fire in very cold conditions and did a hell of a job against Hitler's mighty but half frozen troops. The safety is loud and a little clumsy and a Korean war vet I knew used to tell of a guy in his unit that could hear the noise from them releasing at quite a distance and often was able to give a warning in time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

sprucegum said:


> Cleaned up good, I had one of those once, it had about a 9 pound trigger pull partially due to the very strong firing pin spring . They did not fail to fire in very cold conditions and did a hell of a job against Hitler's mighty but half frozen troops. The safety is loud and a little clumsy and a Korean war vet I knew used to tell of a guy in his unit that could hear the noise from them releasing at quite a distance and often was able to give a warning in time.



This one is interesting, the marks on it put it quite early. I'll be seeing him later today and we'll figure out how far he wants me to go on this stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

Got my gift wrapping done just in time

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

Gunstocks can amaze you at times! Have had a few that really surprised me. Bought a little Stevens 410 single shot one time that someone had taken about 40 grit and some nature of antiquing kit to, as it was purple. Sanded across the grain, over the receiver; it was a mess!! Bought it for nearly nothing from a sporting goods store. The sanding over the receiver and pistol grip was the worst part to deal with, but it all cleaned up pretty nice. Cold blued it to allow it to redevelop a natural patina a little more quickly, it wound up looking really good, and did in fact do that just as planned.


----------



## CWS

sprucegum said:


> Used my shaper to try out a coffee mug.
> 
> View attachment 138754


What is the Coke for?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> What is the Coke for?



Color?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Finished these up. One of them was done the other day. Part of our gifts for my nieces. One of them is my goddaughter and we get her an ornament every year. This year I decided to make hers. Pencils are in each of their favorite colors. Big sketch pencil for the youngest so she's not always snapping the lead.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I am not even going out to my unheated shop today. Maybe @Tony would but I am going to stay by my heater.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> View attachment 138892 I am not even going out to my unheated shop today. Maybe @Tony would but I am going to stay by my heater.



Looks like my shop is shut down for a week also. That same weather system is on its way east, I can heat it but unless I have paying work I don't like to buy the LP gas to do the job.


----------



## Tony

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> View attachment 138892 I am not even going out to my unheated shop today. Maybe @Tony would but I am going to stay by my heater.





Heck, it's 48 here and I'm not going out in that!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Tony said:


> Heck, it's 48 here and I'm not going out in that!!! Tony


At that temperature I would throw on a T-shirt and a pair of shorts and head out to the shop.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> At that temperature I would throw on a T-shirt and a pair of shorts and head out to the shop.



 not here brother! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Only 81* here today. 
Roughed out a bunch of Camphor boxes with the A/C going!!

Was only 65* this morning! Brrrrrrr!!


----------



## Mr. Peet

We've been enjoying the upper teens with light winds today, most gust under 30mph. I actually wimped out and put a hooded sweat shirt on to go out to the mailbox. The next few days are supposed to have single digits, but at night.

Wife was chilled this morning, so the stove was packed. It was to hot for shop work. At one point the sweat was dripping off me just trying to pack some 'Golden Raintree' boxes...thus a day writing and reading.


----------



## Tony

It was cold, 49 when I got home from work, but I braved the frigid temperature to install the Carter guides in my bandsaw. I ran into some trouble but a phone call to @Schroedc got me straightened out. Many thanks Colin! Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> It was cold, 49 when I got home from work, but I braved the frigid temperature to install the Carter guides in my bandsaw. I ran into some trouble but a phone call to @Schroedc got me straightened out. Many thanks Colin! Tony



Pictures or it didn't happen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> View attachment 138910



Did you get the bottom done?


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Did you get the bottom done?



Yes but not the table re-mounted. There was a bolt missing so I will pick one up tomorrow and finish up. Tony


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Yes but not the table re-mounted. There was a bolt missing so I will pick one up tomorrow and finish up. Tony


Actually the temperature dropped to 47° and he started freezing up and had to quit for the day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Wildthings said:


> Actually the temperature dropped to 47° and he started freezing up and had to quit for the day



He could have my weather.... 14 degrees BELOW zero this morning.


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> He could have my weather.... 14 degrees BELOW zero this morning.



I don't even know what to say to that. It's 38 here and I am MIGHTY unhappy about it.


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> I don't even know what to say to that. It's 38 here and I am MIGHTY unhappy about it.



News flash for you little buddy... Might as well find a warm spot in that 38 and be happy about it, because being unhappy about it does not change it even a little bit! Put on your long johns, (_well in your case your Johns_), and go forth into the world with a big grin hidden beneath your Yosemite Sam mustache, knowing that Al Gore told you it was going to warm up 2 degrees in the next 20 years, 35 years ago.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> News flash for you little buddy... Might as well find a warm spot in that 38 and be happy about it, because being unhappy about it does not change it even a little bit! Put on your long johns, (_well in your case your Johns_), and go forth into the world with a big grin hidden beneath your Yosemite Sam mustache, knowing that Al Gore told you it was going to warm up 2 degrees in the next 20 years, 35 years ago.



@Tony just puts on a pair of shorts, they come all the way to his shoes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> @Tony just puts on a pair of shorts, they come all the way to his shoes.



We even had pictures a few days ago to prove that theory!


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> News flash for you little buddy... Might as well find a warm spot in that 38 and be happy about it, because being unhappy about it does not change it even a little bit! Put on your long johns, (_well in your case your Johns_), and go forth into the world with a big grin hidden beneath your Yosemite Sam mustache, knowing that Al Gore told you it was going to warm up 2 degrees in the next 20 years, 35 years ago.



Don't worry boys, I've got my thermals on and I'm out here working. I'll gripe and complain, but I'll be at work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I've got my thermals on



Notice he used the plural "thermals" and not the singular "thermal". I'm betting Tony looks like a miniature Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Notice he used the plural "thermals" and not the singular "thermal". I'm betting Tony looks like a miniature Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man!



He just uses knee socks, they probably come all the way up.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> He just uses knee socks, they probably come all the way up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

So I went out in the shop and did a couple of maintenance things over the last few days.

Took the air filter off the dust collector, took it outside, then used the leaf blower on it to clean it out. Then went back in the shop and moved the motor/impeller from the shop wall to the opposite wall. I had built an enclosure to help reduce the sound in the shop. My wife is much happier as she can now hear herself think in her craft room. Directly transmitting sound/vibration through the wall turned out to not be a good idea - not that I ever thought is was a good one, it just turned out to be much louder than I thought it would be. Emptied the 55 gallon drum of shavings and sawdust - there's someone coming to get the bag. They grow mushrooms and want to use it as the medium to grow it in.

Then got back to working on the segmented bowls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> News flash for you little buddy... Might as well find a warm spot in that 38 and be happy about it, because being unhappy about it does not change it even a little bit! Put on your long johns, (_well in your case your Johns_), and go forth into the world with a big grin hidden beneath your Yosemite Sam mustache, knowing that Al Gore told you it was going to warm up 2 degrees in the next 20 years, 35 years ago.


Something to look forward too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Yesterday I sharpened my bandsaw blade & cut up a large batch of Camphor box blanks. Today rounded out about 50 & put tenons on both ends for chucking on lathe.
18 Camphor boxes rough hollowed & in kiln to dry for a few weeks. Marked tops & bases with secret codes so I know which go together. Most were fairly dry to start with.
Camphor wood moves or changes shape a lot while drying, so blanks must be roughed out & completely dry before final cutting & fitting the lid.



 



I'll be putting inserts & "fake" stone inlay in them like below photos

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> He could have my weather.... 14 degrees BELOW zero this morning.




Only 79* here again today!! Colin, I hope you can get to your mailbox by Saturday (maybe Friday). I sent you a box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Only 79* here again today!! Colin, I hope you can get to your mailbox by Saturday (maybe Friday). I sent you a box.



I think I can handle the 25 foot walk from the shop to the post office even though it's uphill both ways into a headwind  We got up above zero a little bit and got an inch or so of snow today.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wombat

Spinartist said:


> Yesterday I sharpened my bandsaw blade & cut up a large batch of Camphor box blanks. Today rounded out about 50 & put tenons on both ends for chucking on lathe.
> 18 Camphor boxes rough hollowed & in kiln to dry for a few weeks. Marked tops & bases with secret codes so I know which go together. Most were fairly dry to start with.
> Camphor wood moves or changes shape a lot while drying, so blanks must be roughed out & completely dry before final cutting & fitting the lid.
> 
> View attachment 138975 View attachment 138976
> 
> I'll be putting inserts & "fake" stone inlay in them like below photos
> 
> View attachment 138979
> View attachment 138978


Looks good, but I'm curious about the "fake" inlay??


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Yesterday I sharpened my bandsaw blade & cut up a large batch of Camphor box blanks. Today rounded out about 50 & put tenons on both ends for chucking on lathe.
> 18 Camphor boxes rough hollowed & in kiln to dry for a few weeks. Marked tops & bases with secret codes so I know which go together. Most were fairly dry to start with.
> Camphor wood moves or changes shape a lot while drying, so blanks must be roughed out & completely dry before final cutting & fitting the lid.
> 
> View attachment 138975 View attachment 138976
> 
> I'll be putting inserts & "fake" stone inlay in them like below photos
> 
> View attachment 138979
> View attachment 138978



Lee, I bet the Shop smells great! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

I finished up a goblet candle holder....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

wombat said:


> Looks good, but I'm curious about the "fake" inlay??




https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/162/5179/Turners-Select-Crushed-Stone


----------



## Tony

Well, once again tonight I braved the insane cold (45) and got my Carter guides installed. Works like a champ! Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Well, once again tonight I braved the insane cold (45) and got my Carter guides installed. Works like a champ! Tony
> View attachment 139011



Now you need a new throat plate....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Well, once again tonight I braved the insane cold (45) and got my Carter guides installed. Works like a champ! Tony
> View attachment 139011



The glimpse I get of your shop make me feel scared and twitchy. How can you work in that??????

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

"No comment".....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> The glimpse I get of your shop make me feel scared and twitchy. How can you work in that??????



I'm still trying to figure out how he stacks his cutting boards up to clamp them, because there isn't a clean surface big enough to glue up a cutting board and clamp it in there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> "No comment".....




That's probably best!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> The glimpse I get of your shop make me feel scared and twitchy. How can you work in that??????



Honestly Colin, right now I can't get anything done. I'm messy all the time, but this is worse than it's ever been. I really don't know where to start other to to start throwing stuff out, there's just too much and no room. That's on tap for this weekend. Tony


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Lee, I bet the Shop smells great! Tony




IT smells wonderful!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Honestly Colin, right now I can't get anything done. I'm messy all the time, but this is worse than it's ever been. I really don't know where to start other to to start throwing stuff out, there's just too much and no room. That's on tap for this weekend. Tony



Get a storage pod for the stuff to keep. Yard sale or donate the rest....
Then you can clean up and make a storage shelving unit....

Thats what I'm doing this spring.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Honestly Colin, right now I can't get anything done. I'm messy all the time, but this is worse than it's ever been. I really don't know where to start other to to start throwing stuff out, there's just too much and no room. That's on tap for this weekend. Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Get a storage pod for the stuff to keep. Yard sale or donate the rest....
> Then you can clean up and make a storage shelving unit....
> 
> Thats what I'm doing this spring.....



I'm going to take a crap ton of stuff and donate it to the Habitat for Humanity stores here, hopefully they can do some good and help some folks with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> View attachment 139032



The official "blue lighter for scale" has multiple uses.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

How y'all think @Kenbo keeps his shop so clean. Burn barrel doesn't go out all day when I clean mine.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> The official "blue lighter for scale" has multiple uses.....



@Tony should probably go big or go home....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Schroedc said:


> The glimpse I get of your shop make me feel scared and twitchy. How can you work in that??????



Man Colin, I've been trying to get a clean shop like Tony for a year. The misses has finally gotten to me. Been burning curly Sugar Maple all week, some spalted, lots with sugar bush stains and some blistered. Just not worth my time to try to mill up and hoch. Its hard choosing what goes. I think the Siberian Elm is next...
@Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> How y'all think @Kenbo keeps his shop so clean. Burn barrel doesn't go out all day when I clean mine.




I hate coming back into my shop after being away for a few days and walking into a mess that I need to clean before I can work. I always sweep and vacuum the entire shop and put all my toys away before I leave at the end of each day so that I come back to a clean shop the next time. It's just the way I roll.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


> I hate coming back into my shop after being away for a few days and walking into a mess that I need to clean before I can work. I always sweep and vacuum the entire shop and put all my toys away before I leave at the end of each day so that I come back to a clean shop the next time. It's just the way I roll.



You're too skinny to roll, now as for some of us....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Man it really sucks to hear people throwing wood away! I wish I was able to drive to y'all's place and take it off your hands. "burning curly Sugar Maple, Siberian Elm" REALLY!? How far do you live from me?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Kenbo said:


> I hate coming back into my shop after being away for a few days and walking into a mess that I need to clean before I can work. I always sweep and vacuum the entire shop and put all my toys away before I leave at the end of each day so that I come back to a clean shop the next time. It's just the way I roll.


Just think of all the woodworking time you are losing if you quit early to put all your tools and spend time to get them all out before you can start.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> @Tony should probably go big or go home....
> 
> View attachment 139033



Well....if he goes big, he won't have home to go to....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Man it really sucks to hear people throwing wood away! I wish I was able to drive to y'all's place and take it off your hands. "burning curly Sugar Maple, Siberian Elm" REALLY!? How far do you live from me?



Road trip!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Well....if he goes big, he won't have home to go to....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Man it really sucks to hear people throwing wood away! I wish I was able to drive to y'all's place and take it off your hands. "burning curly Sugar Maple, Siberian Elm" REALLY!? How far do you live from me?



I hear you Eric, for myself, maybe, but I'm talking in the rough, not milled. I have little tools, so my time is not worth making great stock without a decent turnaround. I have no market, thus make more money in other ways... There are many that can quickly offer the same here for better prices.


----------



## rocky1

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> How far do you live from me?



Google says 500 miles or so from Wytheville to the NE corner of PA! Mostly interstate, so about 8 hours... 1 way. Unless of course there is 5ft. of snow in the road.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I came to maui for the long weekend, turned a couple things to knock the cobwebs off. A top for my grandson and a pen.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I came to maui for the long weekend, turned a couple things to knock the cobwebs off. A top for my grandson and a pen.
> 
> View attachment 139110
> 
> View attachment 139111



Nice! Is that a handle to pull a string on the top?
And I'm loving that tec pen. That has to be one of my favorite kits....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Nice! Is that a handle to pull a string on the top?
> And I'm loving that tec pen. That has to be one of my favorite kits....


Yes, it's a pull string. On a smooth surface it spins almost 2 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS

Started cleaning today. Want to be done before Christmas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Started cleaning today. Want to be done before Christmas.



Well, you've got 359 days to get it done Curt!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

A few more today.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> A few more today.
> 
> View attachment 139149




Where'd you get the pen blanks? Did you make them? Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh very cool Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Where'd you get the pen blanks? Did you make them? Beautiful!


Maya bought them from Ethan Cook for my Xmas gifts. Still waiting for Matt to finish the blanks he is dying for me. I'm starting to think MN is a black hole for Hawaiian wood...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Maya bought them from Ethan Cook for my Xmas gifts. Still waiting for Matt to finish the blanks he is dying for me. I'm starting to think MN is a black hole for Hawaiian wood...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> Maya bought them from Ethan Cook for my Xmas gifts. Still waiting for Matt to finish the blanks he is dying for me. I'm starting to think MN is a black hole for Hawaiian wood...



I'm trying, brother...  I do have the first color done on all blanks that will be double dyed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> Maya bought them from Ethan Cook for my Xmas gifts. Still waiting for Matt to finish the blanks he is dying for me. I'm starting to think MN is a black hole for Hawaiian wood...


Maybe you can pick them up when you move back to the states. If you are waiting for a cold day in hell to move the time is now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> I'm trying, brother...  I do have the first color done on all blanks that will be double dyed.


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


>



When I can move faster than a sloth and navigate stairs - came down sick yesterday and this bug is hitting me hard...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## CWS

My wife has been down with the flu for 3 days. She has really been sick and in bed all 3 days. Drink a lot of fluids. Get well soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> My wife has been down with the flu for 3 days. She has really been sick and in bed all 3 days. Drink a lot of fluids. Get well soon.



Mine too, she started last night....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good thing it's not contagious through here or I wouldn't be on here until that crap is over for the year!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

No flu shot?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nope. Never do and (knock on wood), I only get bad sick about once a year and had it already so....


----------



## ripjack13

Me neither. I would rather get it and build up my tolerance....


----------



## ripjack13

And I need to lose a few pounds too....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> No flu shot?



They gave me one whrn I had my appendix out last month. I don't generally one, don't think they work most of the time. Tony


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> They gave me one whrn I had my appendix out last month. I don't generally one, don't think they work most of the time. Tony



Supposed to be 10% effective this year... Son's pregnant girlfriend is dealing with the Flu and double pink eye this past holiday weekend. Hell of a learning curve those kids are hitting. And being in Colorado, not easy to offer help. Sucks on several levels...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

The last time I got the flu was the year I got a flu shot....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> No flu shot?



Yeah right...

4 people in the house, 3 of us got flu shots!

Wife was sick for 2 weeks after she got hers.
Grand niece has been sick twice, and running around with a snotty nose for 2 weeks.
Mother-in-law got sick over Thanksgiving, has been to the doctor and had shots 3 times, 3 different prescriptions, hasn't recovered yet, still wandering around coughing and hacking.


After 4 days of playing in 40 - 50 degree weather, with rain most of that time, at work, dressed like a Mini-sodan. Trying to commit suicide by chicken wing Friday night, and no they were not mild. Spending almost 7 hours in the deer stand exterminating feral pigs, not dressed nearly warm enough because I thought I had gas in the heater Saturday night. Yes, I haven't felt great the last couple days. But, I'm on the upswing, and I'll be back at work tomorrow, although I have no clue what the day holds in store.

And, I don't do any meds, me and cold and flu meds do not agree.

All natural cold and flu remedy, and vitamins... Take it religiously when I start feeling anything coming on, and it will 9 times out of 10, wipe it out! Not nasty either, tastes kinda like a Sweet Tart, actually pretty tasty!

Also available on Amazon if you can't find it in the store; Walgreens, CVS stock it as well.


www.walmart.com/ip/Sambucol-Black-Elderberry-Cold-Flu-Relief-Quick-Dissolve-Tablets-30-Ct/16940716


Have tried to come down with the crap twice, and so far... don't have it. Sambucol has whipped it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I never get a flue shot and never will. And I have never had the flu. Colds, yes, the flu, no. Eat healthy and take care of yourself, straighten your body's own immune system is my belief. But that's just my opinion. I do get sick just like everyone else, but I seem to fight it off pretty good most of the time.
Feel better rocky.


----------



## steve bellinger

I don't do the dr thing ether. Wife makes me up pills when I start coming down with a cold. These are what I take in large quantities. Haven't had the flu in years and years. Heck haven't been to a dr in at least eight years. Wouldn't of gone then but didn't know I had kidney stones. Don't think I'll go back if I ever get them again. Just drink lots of liquids and be done with them. lol now yes they hurt like heck but I can handle it.


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nope. Never do and (knock on wood), I only get bad sick about once a year and had it already so....


New Years Eve?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Actually what I did over the last 4 months. The fabricated anvil finally finished and put in place. A little more than 90 kilo. S50C hardened face. From concept to CNC to Installation.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## NeilYeag

And a quick shot of the forge area:

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Neil.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## pinky

A work in progress, need to clean up the piercings and put finish on.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

pinky said:


> A work in progress, need to clean up the piercings and put finish on.View attachment 139252


Whoa, that's outstanding!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

Today trying to resurrect a 1952 Singer 301 mocha short bed. Had a bad motor bearing so new one is on order. Was going to run the band saw but in the first 30 seconds two of the guide bearings disintegrated. Went to the cabinet to grab new ones, and I'm out. So ordered 100 of them on Amazon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Today trying to resurrect a 1952 Singer 301 mocha short bed. Had a bad motor bearing so new one is on order. Was going to run the band saw but in the first 30 seconds two of the guide bearings disintegrated. Went to the cabinet to grab new ones, and I'm out. So ordered 100 of them on Amazon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 139292




Shouldn't you be turning pen blanks you just got in the mail or something??!!??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Shouldn't you be turning pen blanks you just got in the mail or something??!!??



The holidays sucked this year for sales, what kits I've got on hand I've been hoarding for spring for when I'll need to make inventory I hope.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Some shots of the anvil tools completed. The two swage tools are milled from 304 stainless and the guillotine tool was purchased from GS Tongs from Taiwan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

In one shop, I finished setting up this tractor loader backhoe



 

Then the other I’m busy fixing a chair



 

And playing with some new tools

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

And who doesn't like new tools?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> And who doesn't like new tools?



Those are my first brand new hand tools. 
Also the first brand new planes I ever held

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Made a Vase & a lamp shade using Norfolk Island Pine. Shade is 11 1/8" diameter by 8 7/8" tall.
Vase in oil now. Shade in oil tomorrow after wood dries. Colors will be very vivid when oiled & polyurethane done.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Built a quick shelf out of some 3/4" plywood I had sitting around to give the stereo in my shop a permanent home. Did a little cleaning. And did some sanding on a cutting board and a desk top. I hate sanding and everything in the shop is now covered in a layer of sanding dust that I'm going to have to vacuum up next time I'm out there...


----------



## rocky1

HELLO!!! You just had a thread on the Modified Dust Collector System you built!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> HELLO!!! You just had a thread on the Modified Dust Collector System you built!!



My random orbital sander has the stupidest design for a dust port that makes it impossible to hook up a hose. Even tried Rockler's universal small port hose kit and that won't stretch enough to work.

I'd have taken this thing back and gotten my money back for poor dust port design when I got it, except I got it for free with my miter saw! Bought the miter saw about 9 years ago. Mailed in the rebate form. 4 weeks later free sander was delivered! Been working great - except that whole poorly designed dust port that I haven't been able to find a solution to hook it up to either a dust collector or shop vac... Determined tonight, after about 9 years of use, that it finally needs a new pad.


----------



## ripjack13

Melt some pvc tube to fit and leave the end round to fit the hose....

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13

Or.....

http://www.internationaltool.com/bo...MIyuaujNzM2AIVyrrACh2dlgtBEAQYAiABEgI0efD_BwE


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Or.....
> 
> http://www.internationaltool.com/bo...MIyuaujNzM2AIVyrrACh2dlgtBEAQYAiABEgI0efD_BwE







$12.42 on Amazon Prime!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Or just get one of those ports that sits on the table close to where you are sanding with a wide opening to suck the sawdust out of the air. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Melt some pvc tube to fit and leave the end round to fit the hose....



May have to try that.



ripjack13 said:


> Or.....
> 
> http://www.internationaltool.com/bo...MIyuaujNzM2AIVyrrACh2dlgtBEAQYAiABEgI0efD_BwE



Won't fit my sander, unfortunately.



Tony said:


> Or just get one of those ports that sits on the table close to where you are sanding with a wide opening to suck the sawdust out of the air. Tony



Hey, I sand stuff larger than cutting boards! If that's all I sanded, a downdraft table would be in the works. This was a 2' x 5' desk top last night - I wasn't about to try and follow the sander around with a dust hose/port...


----------



## ripjack13

Put a blue blower motor in my fan. Worked great untill I put a screen mesh on front. It bogged out hard. 
Oh well....back to the drawing board...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

Oiled the vase & lamp shade I made the other day! Looking GOOD!!!!
& woodturned another Norfolk vase & cut end grain slabs off a Florida Red Cedar log to make a bed side table fer a client.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## wombat

Had a go at some stabilizing !! Since it was a first time I went the cheap and nasty route. Bought a $ 20.00 brake bleeding kit, and finished off the jar of pickles.

First thing I had to do was take the pressure gauge apart and "zero" the needle, then it was on to the jar, a half inch hole and some hot glue got the fitting attached.
Hooked it up and the lid leaked, so some silicon around the top to act as an extra gasket and I'm good to go again. Well I got some bubbles but the hose collapsed!
Back to the hardware for some proper hose, it turned out it was cheaper to buy an air hose kit with a bunch of different fittings, so I hooked it back up and got lots of bubbles. Stopped pumping and almost immediately started losing vacuum, (I think this is normal as everyone seems to keep their pumps running ), anyway kept on squeezing until my wrist gave out, which wasn't near long enough.

Oh well a couple of lessons learned. A few good things along the way though.
1... I now have a proper hose and fittings that I can also use on my pressure pot.
2... The pickle jar seems to work.
3... Since I began I've found a web sight that has started importing cactus juice and aluminite here.

Anyway back to Ebay to look for a real pump.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

You can pull vacuum on a piece numerous times Walter. If the hand gives out just let it soak and hit it again tomorrow. And, the next day, and the next, until it quits bubbling altogether, or your piece no longer floats, or until you're tired of trying to pickle it. I've left them in there for weeks. All the vacuum does is speed up the soaking process by pulling air out of the wood. If you just let it soak in the cactus juice long enough, it will eventually penetrate. 

On the leak down... I'd guess a lot of pots probably do leak down. I know my 1 gallon pot won't hold vacuum at all, I can pull it to 29 inches of vacuum and in 2 hours I'm lucky to have 15 inches. My 10 gallon pot on the other hand, I can pull to 29 inches, close the valves and walk off, and it will still have 29 inches of vacuum 3 weeks later. I know, I have forgot I dropped goodies in there a time or two, or was busy and didn't have time to mess with it, and 3 weeks later, go back and the gauge hasn't moved. It's an awesome pot!! Love it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## barry richardson

Spinartist said:


> Oiled the vase & lamp shade I made the other day! Looking GOOD!!!!
> & woodturned another Norfolk vase & cut end grain slabs off a Florida Red Cedar log to make a bed side table fer a client.
> 
> View attachment 139603 View attachment 139602


Beautiful! Amazing how much the oil changes it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Oiled the vase & lamp shade I made the other day! Looking GOOD!!!!
> & woodturned another Norfolk vase & cut end grain slabs off a Florida Red Cedar log to make a bed side table fer a client.
> 
> View attachment 139603 View attachment 139602



The lamp shade is looking at me....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I finished moving things to the clean side of the shop so I can close the doors while making lots of sawdust tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ah, good. The coffee press will be happy there.
Good job.


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Ah, good. The coffee press will be happy there.
> Good job.



Got to have the coffee!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Got to have the coffee!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> The lamp shade is looking at me....




Upside down it looks like a praying mantis head!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Upside downit looks like a praying mantis head!!
> 
> View attachment 139646



or this guy....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Upside downit looks like a praying mantis head!!
> 
> View attachment 139646


Or this guy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Or this guy...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Schroedc

I cut up some wood....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Upside down it looks like a praying mantis head!!
> 
> View attachment 139646


looks like a happy one


----------



## David Hill

Grew weary of a couple of dark spots in the shop so ended up at HD to get 2 tube 8ft lights x3. Lowes didn’t have them & said they wouldn’t—- they’re being phased out. Guess I’m ignorant of that— still way cheaper than LED, so I”ll still use what I have, bought more yube yo have for layer & will get some more. 
Last box at store had _some _denting to box— when opened, was waaaay more than that. Well crap! Rather than waste anothee 2 hrs going/coming, I just got it bent back for the most part— still works when connected. Shop is nice now— 10 total 8 ft light fixtures will post pics of that once I get it cleaned up some—- don’t wanna be the source of anyone’s sleepless nights. 
Here’s a pic of fixture before it got fixed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Holy crap! That's not a little bent.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Wow....that looks bent fer sure!!


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

yeppers its bent


----------



## rocky1

Where you findin 7' 10" florescent tubes? That one appears to be a couple inches short!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NeilYeag

July 17 through Jan 2018. But I am calling it done and organized. Sorry I am not good at WIP pics like @Kenbo or @Brink so I leave you with just some before and after pics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1

Sweet setup Neil!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

NeilYeag said:


> July 17 through Jan 2018. But I am calling it done and organized. Sorry I am not good at WIP pics like @Kenbo or @Brink so I leave you with just some before and after pics.
> 
> View attachment 139832
> 
> View attachment 139833
> 
> View attachment 139834
> 
> View attachment 139835
> 
> View attachment 139836
> 
> View attachment 139837


And all this time I thought your shop was a hut in the jungle lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> Upside down it looks like a praying mantis head!!
> 
> View attachment 139646




Or this guy!!


----------



## Spinartist

barry richardson said:


> And all this time I thought your shop was a hut in the jungle lol




Me too!!


----------



## Spinartist

Moved lots of stuff away from wall.
It was infused with termites & guy next door moved out so powers that be are replacing wall with metal studs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Moved lots of stuff away from wall.
> It was infused with termites & guy next door moved out so powers that be are replacing wall with metal studs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

I finally finished up this for my daughter, she's been after me to get one done for her. Purple and Gold are her school colors.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Did nothing again, still at work, working on another 12+ hour day.But I have to take the money while I can, I don't know how long it will last and I really need it, so for awhile it's all good. The shop will be there when this passes and I'll be in better financial shape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Did nothing again, still at work, working on another 12+ hour day.But I have to take the money while I can, I don't know how long it will last and I really need it, so for awhile it's all good. The shop will be there when this passes and I'll be in better financial shape.



If you spend all your time earning, you ain't got time to spend it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> If you spend all your time earning, you ain't got time to spend it!


Paying off some debt. It's all good. And I did get a few tools at an auction last week! Gotta treat myself a little, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> Moved lots of stuff away from wall.
> It was infused with termites & guy next door moved out so powers that be are replacing wall with metal studs.




6 months ago they replaced the other wall with metal studs. Had only half as much stuff to move then.
This mornings move... Everything needs to be 3' to 4' from wall.
Before... Studio...

 


Before - front area...




1:00 pm studio...





Front area...





One of the worst termite eaten wall studs... Just what we get to deal with here in Paradise!!





At least I get to go through all the wood & other things stored there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Is that in your shop Lee?


----------



## John Brock

I pulled one table out of the fuming tent put another one in.
I check it tomorrow about this time and see how it looks.
Maybe get some finish (shellac) on them over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NeilYeag

barry richardson said:


> And all this time I thought your shop was a hut in the jungle lol



Ha Barry, the one up country where the forge is is not in a hut, but it is outside in like a carport set up. Not a lot of jungles around us just rice farms!


----------



## NeilYeag

rocky1 said:


> Sweet setup Neil!!



A tad cramped at the metal area, but workable.


----------



## NeilYeag

OK, in my never ending quest to organize the .... out of everything. Getting all of my scale stash put together. Everything in inventory bins, each one labeled, all items on a spreadsheet with all details, size, species price date of purchase ect. Each bin has its own inventory sheet and I have a print out from Wood Data base on all the species in that individual bin just for reference. Holy cow I got a lot of stuff.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Rich P.

Wow, organization taken to the next level, OCD? How many bins will you have when all is organized?

Rich P.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Is that in your shop Lee?




Nooo... It's my woodturning "Studio" !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Spinartist said:


> 6 months ago they replaced the other wall with metal studs. Had only half as much stuff to move then.
> This mornings move... Everything needs to be 3' to 4' from wall.
> Before... Studio...View attachment 139859 View attachment 139860
> Before - front area...
> View attachment 139861
> 
> 1:00 pm studio...
> 
> View attachment 139862
> 
> Front area...
> 
> View attachment 139863
> 
> One of the worst termite eaten wall studs... Just what we get to deal with here in Paradise!!
> 
> View attachment 139864
> 
> At least I get to go through all the wood & other things stored there.



That stud might make some nice casting blanks. Is it a pine?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Gee  I wonder where the termites came from.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

woodtickgreg said:


> Paying off some debt. It's all good. And I did get a few tools at an auction last week! Gotta treat myself a little, lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Spinartist said:


> 6 months ago they replaced the other wall with metal studs. Had only half as much stuff to move then.
> This mornings move... Everything needs to be 3' to 4' from wall.
> Before... Studio...View attachment 139859 View attachment 139860
> Before - front area...
> View attachment 139861
> 
> 1:00 pm studio...
> 
> View attachment 139862
> 
> Front area...
> 
> View attachment 139863
> 
> One of the worst termite eaten wall studs... Just what we get to deal with here in Paradise!!
> 
> View attachment 139864
> 
> At least I get to go through all the wood & other things stored there.



Them Buggers looked hungry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Nooo... It's my woodturning "Studio" !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> View attachment 139863



looks like a union worker there....
reminds me of an old union joke....

A union worker walks up to his boss and says,
*Boss, my shovel broke. What do I do I do now?
The boss looks at the guy and says...
*It's gunna be ok, You can lean on the bumper with me.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## rocky1

True story....

Highway department crew here arrived at job site one morning, forgot their job box with all their shovels and rakes. Called back to the office, asked them to have the job supervisor load it on his pickup. 

Caught the supervisor, he advised her be a few minutes yet, but he'd bring the box. 

Crew asked what they were supposed to do until he got there. Dispatcher, over state radio advised... Y'all will just have to learn up against each other till he gets there.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Mr. Peet said:


> That stud might make some nice casting blanks. Is it a pine?



Yes, pine. Gone to dump already. I may be able to get you a piece if you want to try.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Gee  I wonder where the termites came from.




They were in the front door jam when I took the space back in 2002.
Out back owners have been replacing wall with metal studs for decades


----------



## Spinartist

Today I was able to work in tight quarters & made 3 very nice Camphor boxes. Going to add Malachite rings on left box top.







3 man crew completed tear down of walls in two units next to mine. Tomorrow framing in metal studs & drywall. My side should be done by Saturday so I can put things back with a bit of rearranging.
One of workers stepped on a drywall screw sticking through a foot square piece of scrap. Went right through his tennis shoe deep into his foot & he was hopping around hollering in Spanish trying to kick it off. His buddy had to use a claw hammer to pull it out! I didn't understand a word he said but I got the message. I really tried not to laugh. Gave him some rubbing alcohol to pour on it.
Pict of "pain in the Herb" turning in tight space. I just noticed he had no eye protection while sanding!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Spinartist said:


> Yes, pine. Gone to dump already. I may be able to get you a piece if you want to try.



Thanks Lee,

But I do not have the tooling to do so, just figured so many others are into cholla, ant wood and other that you might have something they wanted.


----------



## NeilYeag

Rich P. said:


> Wow, organization taken to the next level, OCD? How many bins will you have when all is organized?
> 
> Rich P.



I think around 10 bins total everything is photographed and organized, now to put the details in the spreadsheet.


----------



## kweinert

So, over the last couple of days I managed to get a catch on a bowl and rip it off the faceplate. So I now have a gouge in the top, a bunch of shaping left to do, and a seam to try to repair (it is a segmented bowl.) Luckily I wasn't in the way as it made its way across the shop. And all my underwear is still the original color.



 



 
After that I turned 3 mushrooms from a branch off of a crabapple tree that was in front of the family home that we moved out of. One for each of the kids as a remembrance for them. Only have a picture of the last one as the other two have been given out already.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

Love the colors in that mushroom Ken. That's sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sorry you had the catch. Glad it didn't get you on the way off. Love the shroom idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I serviced this thing today....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

I pushed snow for 14 hours, but didn't think anyone wants pictures of that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> I pushed snow for 14 hours, but didn't think anyone wants pictures of that...


I hope the pusher had a motor and a blade attached to it and wasn't you attached to a shovel.


----------



## Lou Currier

Mr. Peet said:


> I pushed snow for 14 hours, but didn't think anyone wants pictures of that...



If no  it didn’t happen

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## John Brock

I finally got around to ordering a branding iron today.
Ordered from https://brandingirons.com/collectio...cts/custom-multi-purpose-brass-branding-heads
My family has been on my ass for 30 years to get one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

I made 3 more camphor boxes & a 1 1/2" diameter apple shaped hollow form with a small sea urchin spike for the finial.



& I finished a Tig welder handle fer his new Tig fer the welder guy a couple doors down. Cherry burl!!
Burned his name on it too.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Spinartist Man that tig torch is cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Started a new hollow form today, blued pine. I stripped some old residential wire, cut a recess, epoxied the wire into place, shaved it down with a bowl gouge, sanded and am now sealing the wood. Hollowing will have to wait until Sunday as I'm playing bingo on the air force base tonight and visiting relatives in Idaho tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## John Brock

I put a spit coat, then nib sanded, and applied the first coat of shellac on these little tables today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> I made 3 more camphor boxes & a 1 1/2" diameter apple shaped hollow form with a small sea urchin spike for the finial.
> View attachment 140125
> & I finished a Tig welder handle fer his new Tig fer the welder guy a couple doors down. Cherry burl!!
> Burned his name on it too.
> View attachment 140126
> View attachment 140127
> 
> View attachment 140129



Lee, where's the picture of the apple-shaped one???? Tony


----------



## Spinartist

Crappy pict on my phone. Cindy the "Mustard Goddess" is coming in to turn some wood Saturday & her phone takes much better photos so maybe tomorrow will post pict.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> @Spinartist Man that tig torch is cool!



Mail me your Tig when you send my tool rests & I'll make you one!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou Currier said:


> If no  it didn’t happen



Well it did happen. Here's the only one you guys would under stand. Lady called to plow her driveway. Last few storms she had not. So under the snow was 2-4 inches of ice. So I sent a picture to my mom, wife and other job boss. 

 The next hour I get text bombed by my mom and other boss. "You use tip ups, not pick ups" "Rock bass fishin?" No crappie fishen" Hey look he got a sucker" No, its just a Ford truck, or did you mean the sucker was.." And they went on, while I was getting legitimate calls in between properties. My wife calmly read each of the responses and withheld any input as they kept her in the group texting, knowing it was distracting. I thanked her when I got home.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

No customers today so I made a quilt top. Next week will mill more koa.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Abrasives organized check:

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Lou Currier

That’s way to organized for me...I’d be afraid to mess it up

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> That’s way to organized for me...I’d be afraid to mess it up


But! the numbers are out of sequence

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

@Kembo will be impressed as am I.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

With wall back up I did some rearranging & put things back in place. Tomorrow is major clean up & getting everything in place & working.


----------



## Sprung

This was from yesterday, when I started back on my bookcase build.

Got some maple that I had run through the planer back in September edge jointed, cut to length, and ripped. Also cut curves in a few pieces. Next step is sanding.



 

Sanding didn't happen today like I hoped it would, but I did get a small log of spalted maple cut up, a couple small/quick projects going, and got my kiln loaded with stuff I need to stabilize. This evening I need to clear some snow from the driveway.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

I made a couple really big, thin, cutting boards today. Tomorrow I'll chop a hole in one of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I made a couple really big, thin, cutting boards today. Tomorrow I'll chop a hole in one of them.





That is not what I've taught you grasshopper! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_99

I made a replacement drawer pull for a colleague at work. I had a piece of oak laying around and got to practice using my collet chuck. It was fun to do.
Can you guess which one is the original?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> That is not what I've taught you grasshopper! Tony



Just wait and see. It'll be really cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Karl_99 said:


> I made a replacement drawer pull for a colleague at work. I had a piece of oak laying around and got to practice using my collet chuck. It was fun to do.
> Can you guess which one is the original?
> View attachment 140367
> 
> View attachment 140368



The one on the right, it's not quite as oxidized. Are those sewing machine cabinet drawers?


----------



## Mr. Peet

They do look like sewing machine drawers. I guessed the one on the left, as it had more detail?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I would say the original is on the left. 
That would be my guess. All the same dam good job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99

The one on the right is the new one. I thought he said it was from a desk, but they do look like sewing machine drawers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

I was going to say the one on the left was the original, because the grain is tighter in the wood. Then I remembered we were talking Karl and I figured the on the left was the likely older wood, but the newer drawer. 

Very nicely done!!


----------



## NeilYeag

Wildthings said:


> But! the numbers are out of sequence


 Drawer is suppose to be left to right and then right to left and repeat. I see I messed up the third drawer. Will correct immediately!!, also I see that all of the paper is not oriented in the same direction. Also corrected. Ha...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NeilYeag

Who does not have a file drawer with a teal green liner?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Is the green liner like @ripjack13’s oriental rug?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

You'd think the guy in the Orient would have an orientatial rug in the shop wouldn't you?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

So far this morning I've made 6 handles for a brewery, maybe they'll pay me in beer....

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> So far this morning I've made 6 handles for a brewery, maybe they'll pay me in beer....
> 
> View attachment 140386



Ummm, I'm glad you said they were tap handles. When I saw the picture I thought you were collaborating with @Spinartist! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Ummm, I'm glad you said they were tap handles. When I saw the picture I thought you were collaborating with @Spinartist! Tony



That's the shape they wanted, I don't know if they realize they do kinda look like dildos....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

Sweet! nice looking woods in those...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Ummm, I'm glad you said they were tap handles. When I saw the picture I thought you were collaborating with @Spinartist! Tony




 Those look nothing like my Peckermills & salt Peters

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> So far this morning I've made 6 handles for a brewery, maybe they'll pay me in beer....
> 
> View attachment 140386




Think you'll be making a lot of tap handles fer them?


----------



## Spinartist

My woodturning studio is now 89.25% back together after wall replacement.
Only have to hang the tools & attachments back on wall & sort through several boxes of wood.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Think you'll be making a lot of tap handles fer them?



If they scale up and get to distributing then maybe. These six are just for the taproom. If they get to distribution we'll figure out putting their logo on a handle, I have a design I did for another place that would work well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Spinartist said:


> Those look nothing like my Peckermills & salt Peters



Did you get some of Lou's meds?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Don't ask questions you don't want to see the answer to Rodney!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Did you get some of Lou's meds?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NeilYeag

Lou Currier said:


> Is the green liner like @ripjack13’s oriental rug?


 
"It really ties the room together" and it happens to match my eyes....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Not today but yesterday. Made a mess. Going to add to it today. Found a neighbor that wants all the shavings I can produce for his chickens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> Not today but yesterday. Made a mess. Going to add to it today. Found a neighbor that wants all the shavings I can produce for his chickens.
> 
> View attachment 140674



You're giving away my cutting board kits??? Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Tony said:


> You're giving away my cutting board kits??? Tony



And to chickens no less.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Woodworking Vet said:


> Not today but yesterday. Made a mess. Going to add to it today. Found a neighbor that wants all the shavings I can produce for his chickens.
> 
> View attachment 140674



Walnut and yew are a no no if he's going to use with animals. I'd check on some of the others. A friend bought a load of chips that were all supposed to be pine, there was one yew chipped in there, killed there goats before they figured out what the issue was.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Yep, we're very well aware of that. Only woods I typically work with are pine, birch, maple and elm. Sometimes black locust too. Anytime I work with exotics or walnut (I've never had yew) all that goes into a separate can. That stuff and the can from the dust collector goes out back in the compost bin in an area on the property where we have a fire break and no vegetation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

My wife grabs all of my sawdust and shavings for her chickens. $6 now down at the feed store for a bale of shavings.


----------



## Mr. Peet

sprucegum said:


> My wife grabs all of my sawdust and shavings for her chickens. $6 now down at the feed store for a bale of shavings.



$6 for a bale of hay, common here, straw good price, shaving cheap...What size bale is your shavings?


----------



## Schroedc

I was going to take the day and do stuff at home but at about 4pm got a call. A guy I know had a friend that took down some trees and wants them all milled into slabs. Quoted him an hourly rate and he asks how early I can be there tomorrow. So I just finished getting everything ready to go so I can haul the mill it to his place in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Good luck! If you turnout slabs like been you should make some bucks!!!



Rodney


----------



## Schroedc

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Good luck! If you turnout slabs like been you should make some bucks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



Got to be careful not to work too hard. I'm getting paid by the hour. The wood stays with the owner.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

dang dyslexic eyes!!! pens man!not been!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD

Had a big day planned for the shop today after taking my son to the trampoline park for his birthday yesterday, but... some middle aged yahoo tried to do a backflip at the party and nearly snapped his spine in two! Layed around sucking down ibuprofen all day trying to get geared up for work tomorrow. Eighteen year old brain in a forty five year old body... bad combo!

Reactions: Funny 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> Had a big day planned for the shop today after taking my son to the trampoline park for his birthday yesterday, but... some middle aged yahoo tried to do a backflip at the party and nearly snapped his spine in two! Layed around sucking down ibuprofen all day trying to get geared up for work tomorrow. Eighteen year old brain in a forty five year old body... bad combo!


Glad you are ok, stoopid...

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> Had a big day planned for the shop today after taking my son to the trampoline park for his birthday yesterday, but... some middle aged yahoo tried to do a backflip at the party and nearly snapped his spine in two! Layed around sucking down ibuprofen all day trying to get geared up for work tomorrow. Eighteen year old brain in a forty five year old body... bad combo!


I can tell you it doesn't get any better about 20 years down the road.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Had a big day planned for the shop today after taking my son to the trampoline park for his birthday yesterday, but... some middle aged yahoo tried to do a backflip at the party and nearly snapped his spine in two! Layed around sucking down ibuprofen all day trying to get geared up for work tomorrow. Eighteen year old brain in a forty five year old body... bad combo!



I thought you were smarter than that Doc! Hope you feel better soon! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I thought you were smarter than that Doc! Hope you feel better soon! Tony


And that ladies and gentlemen, is how the new guy sucks up to the boss...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## rocky1

I have but one question Doc... Before you attempted that, did you by chance say, "Hold my beer! Y'all watch this!!"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

I haven’t been able to do anything in the shop but scored this at the Tampa woodworking show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## kweinert

Not a damn thing. I'm in Chicago for training this week - no shop time at all until the weekend.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

So let me start this by saying- "16 inches at the base my A$$" Never trust people that aren't sawyers. 

The largest tie measured almost 22, 8' 9" long, I ran a couple of log weight calculators and they all put it a hair over 1100 pounds. (Walnut)

Largest log I've ever loaded on my mill and was cutting right up to the guides. I used the slope of the property and a bunch of 2x4 and 2x12's as a ramp to be able to load them on the mill without heavy equipment or a drunken fraternity. I am beat. Got all his logs cut into 1.75 inch slabs and helped him stack and sticker them until he figures out where he's taking them to have dried.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> So let me start this by saying- "16 inches at the base my A$$" Never trust people that aren't sawyers.
> 
> The largest tie measured almost 22, 8' 9" long, I ran a couple of log weight calculators and they all put it a hair over 1100 pounds. (Walnut)
> 
> Largest log I've ever loaded on my mill and was cutting right up to the guides. I used the slope of the property and a bunch of 2x4 and 2x12's as a ramp to be able to load them on the mill without heavy equipment or a drunken fraternity. I am beat. Got all his logs cut into 1.75 inch slabs and helped him stack and sticker them until he figures out where he's taking them to have dried.
> 
> View attachment 140792



Did you get away with any of it? Tony


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Did you get away with any of it? Tony



Frankly, I don't need/want more walnut right now. I have about 300 BF of 8/4 drying, a pile of crotches for turning and about 1000 walnut pen blanks. I just wanted to get paid.


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Frankly, I don't need/want more walnut right now. I have about 300 BF of 8/4 drying, a pile of crotches for turning and about 1000 walnut pen blanks. I just wanted to get paid.



If you want to haul some my way I'll trade you for some Skeet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

DKMD said:


> Had a big day planned for the shop today after taking my son to the trampoline park for his birthday yesterday, but... some middle aged yahoo tried to do a backflip at the party and nearly snapped his spine in two! Layed around sucking down ibuprofen all day trying to get geared up for work tomorrow. Eighteen year old brain in a forty five year old body... bad combo!



Hopefully you know a good doctor....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

gman2431 said:


> Hopefully you know a good doctor....



Are there any in Oklahoma?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mrfish55

Picked up this tv Center for dirt cheap, no need for the tv part of it so I cut it down, new oak shelf unit for the home office. Just need to cut a new back panel.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

This evening I loaded up all four chambers. One with clear resin, three with dyed resin. Red (w/ a touch of orange), Purple, and Teal.

@Don Ratcliff - all of your blanks are under vacuum within these chambers. Yup, they'll all be done soon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

I got something like that goin on too!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> I got something like that goin on too!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 140833



Those mixed together and cast in clear resin could look pretty cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Rainbow Granola Blanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 140834




Dude, that's definitely not the curly Camphor I sent you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 140834



 You’re not supposed to show your swap pen until after the swap

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Doing nothing in my shop today but going to the Vet's Garage to help mentor woodturning and maybe process some wood into blanks if they got any over the weekend. We have a lot of veterans that come and turn periodically but there are now five or six vets that turn regularly every week, some six days a week. Its pretty awesome to watch them learn and grow their skills.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> You’re not supposed to show your swap pen until after the swap


When everyone else takes a picture we get our feet in the shot, not @ripjack13 he takes a selfy with the pen out of focus. I think you have been watching Maya's Facebook page to much and picked up some bad habits.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Got some more work in on my bookcase build. All the plywood pieces are together. Birch veneer plywood. Now I've started attaching the Soft Maple trim. Coming together nicely. Need more small clamps...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wombat

Finally finished re-handling the kitchen knifes in olive wood.
The blades were fine but the handles were getting a bit daggy, and so while I was at it I took the opportunity to "fatten" a couple of the handles.
Just because the blade of a knife is small there is no need to have a small handle too. 



 





Shaped a bit of walnut. 


 


A semi hidden tang ???

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Went to the Vet's Garage today. I found myself having personal issues so I left early but before I left Doug gave me three 60lb bags of sand. When I got home I decided to remove the wood shelf I had built for between the lathe legs. I built a box with scrap wood I had collected last year and placed two sand bags in it, then put the old dentist cabinet back in place, moved my lathe tools to a much more accessible location and then cleaned up. I was able to add 395 pounds to my 375 pound lathe. With 670 pounds I can't wait to put a big piece of wood on it tomorrow to see if there is a difference with out of balance wood.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Actually it was yesterday, but started cleaning out the Shop. It's reached Critical Mass out there, finally have had enough. Loaded up the first batch of stuff to donate to Habitat for Humanity, make a little room out there. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

Speaking from experience... Start with your shelving/storage, organize as you go back together, reorganize repeatedly as you find bat guana on the other side of the shop you didn't know you had. The burn barrel is cheaper, but it'd be more fun to mail all of your throw away scraps to Don and tell him it was a...

Nuclear Attack Get Away Boat Kit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I went to St. Maries Idaho today and picked up six huge rounds of box elder (20" to 32" in diameter and ten feet long). Cut them into manageable lengths and brought home a lot, there are at least two more loads to get in the spring. Shared with a friend that helped. Got home and started processing into bowl blanks on the bandsaw in the shop only to find out that while there is a lot of red and spalting most of it is punky. So instead of cutting them into bowl blanks I cut a few into pen and larger spindle blanks that will need to be stabilized and threw the rest away. I'm hoping tomorrow I can get at least one bowl blank out of it, otherwise its all getting burned and I probably won't get the rest. Oh well, it was a fun day. Now I have to go clean the shop.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Woodworking Vet David that sucks. All that time for not much. Hope you enjoyed the time with your friend so it wasn't a bust.


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Overall it was a good day. Using the chainsaw in the rain isn't fun but the company was good. Lots of laughs. It was a friend in St. Maries that had the wood and it had been a while since I had visited anyway. Took him a case of beer for the wood, should ask for a refund! In all fairness I only cut into two pieces, maybe I'll have luck with the others in the next day or two. Fortunately the wood I picked up on Thursday was nicer and will be put to good use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## John Brock

I moved the high-A tone hole in a bagpipe practice chanter for a friend. The original hole was in tune but too high up the chanter to be comfortable for his thumb. The new hole is 3.5mm lower on the chanter and a larger diameter to make up for the longer distance from the reed. Much more comfortable under then hands now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Boxed up six of my turnings and mailed them to friends and family that had shown interest in them. They don't know its coming, just a surprise. They'll think I'm being nice and generous but really I just need to clear out some space.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | +Karma 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

John Brock said:


> I moved the high-A tone hole in a bagpipe practice chanter for a friend. The original hole was in tune but too high up the chanter to be comfortable for his thumb. The new hole is 3.5mm lower on the chanter and a larger diameter to make up for the longer distance from the reed. Much more comfortable under then hands now.
> View attachment 141130



Was it a mother of pearl plug?


----------



## John Brock

Mr. Peet said:


> Was it a mother of pearl plug?



Nothing nearly that fancy, just some epoxy wood filler smoothed to the profile of the blackwood.
The resin in the heartwood of African blackwood (Dalbergia melanoxylon), blocks most finishes that combine with oxygen from curing. You have to use an epoxy type filler or glue, and an evaporative finish like shellac or lacquer on it.

The repair looks a little goofy, but it is completely functional.


----------



## kweinert

So yesterday got out in the shop and finished enclosing the wall around the dust collector. Made a hell of a mess doing it as well. Son was over while I was out of town and was working on tiling our basement bathroom. Had a wet tile saw out in the shop. I thought I could just pick it up and move.

Well, technically I could but when I did so the legs folded back up and I ended up dumping most of the water on the floor. 

*sigh*

At any rate I did get it all enclosed which should help cut down on the heating bill. Still have to put up insulation and seal the corners but it's good to make it that much more sealed at any rate.

Tonight I'll be back out to start turning down those big bowls again. Hopefully keeping them on the lathe this time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink

I did over 2 hours of Kegel excercises

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## gman2431

Brink said:


> I did over 2 hours of Kegel excercises
> 
> View attachment 141490



Nice glass clamps! I use the same ones at work .Lol!


----------



## Brink

gman2431 said:


> Nice glass clamps! I use the same ones at work .Lol!



You work on Kawasaki loaders, too?


----------



## gman2431

Brink said:


> You work on Kawasaki loaders, too?



I rode a Kawasaki KX250 in high school until I loaded her into a tree .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CWS

I started to work on @rocky1 pen today. Got two finished but didn't turn out worthy for such a serious guy. So its back to lathe tomorrow. I was trying make a pen out of honeycomb. froze it in dry ice then drilled it but when I started to turn it got real sticky.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Waiting for lathe bearings, I thought I had a set but can't find them. So worked on paperwork for a while then got to the point I wanted to just burn the business down so I decided to put together a quilt top. Used the treadle model 66 to avoid harming any electrons.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Last week I put up a 30 drawer unit Michele brought home from her job. They were going to trash it!

So, today, I scraped off all the old decals and cut up some 3x5 cards to fit in the label spot.
Then took all my pen kits, bushings, and extra tubes n stuff and put em in the drawers. I have 4 open drawers left over.





That's about all I could do before I got lightheaded and dizzy. So I stopped. 

Stoopid ear....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Last week I put up a 30 drawer unit Michele brought home from her job. They were going to trash it!
> 
> So, today, I scraped off all the old decals and cut up some 3x5 cards to fit in the label spot.
> Then took all my pen kits, bushings, and extra tubes n stuff and put em in the drawers. I have 4 open drawers left over.
> 
> View attachment 141516
> 
> That's about all I could do before I got lightheaded and dizzy. So I stopped.
> 
> Stoopid ear....



I'd secure that thing but if balancing it on some buckets works for you.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Ha!....no. its mounted to the wall. Funny, i see the buckets now. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Today I worked on preparing blanks for the Jr fair awards. Need to have 80 done before April 1 so they can get painted.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Stabilizing some spalted maple pen blanks. 



 

They were cut from this large block from @Mike1950. 



 

Also trying to learn about dying blanks with a few test pieces. 



 

While that stuff is cooking along began another project. I met a guy from the Civil War Trust at the last craft show I did. He was interested in some gifts from wood salvaged from sites the Trust is preserving. It's not witness wood, just pieces from maintenance of the properties. As a trial run he brought me 2 logs he picked up at Gettysburg near The Gen Lee monument which is on Seminary Ridge at the start point for Pickett's Charge. 



 

Pretty sure they are oak of some flavor. This leaf came with them. 



 

He wasn't sure what he wants from them. They are small for bowls. Pens, etc are a possibility. Could get a lot more items of that size. Maybe some small cutting boards. They've been out in the weather awhile, very wet so some time to decide. Opened one up to see what it looks like. 



 



 

I'm open to any suggestions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Looks like red oak. Seal the ends, notorious for splitting as it dries. Sealed it seems to dry reasonably well in my experience. Although latex paint didn't work at all there.


----------



## Tom Smart

rocky1 said:


> Looks like red oak. Seal the ends, notorious for splitting as it dries. Sealed it seems to dry reasonably well in my experience. Although latex paint didn't work at all there.


Pretty well checked already Rocky, but I slather something on them depending on what he wants to do with it.


----------



## Lou Currier

Might go well with the civil war pen kits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Lou Currier said:


> Might go well with the civil war pen kits.


Yeah, Lou, I suggested that to him but he was noncommittal.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> Stabilizing some spalted maple pen blanks.
> 
> View attachment 141594
> 
> They were cut from this large block from @Mike1950.
> 
> View attachment 141587
> 
> Also trying to learn about dying blanks with a few test pieces.
> 
> View attachment 141588
> 
> While that stuff is cooking along began another project. I met a guy from the Civil War Trust at the last craft show I did. He was interested in some gifts from wood salvaged from sites the Trust is preserving. It's not witness wood, just pieces from maintenance of the properties. As a trial run he brought me 2 logs he picked up at Gettysburg near The Gen Lee monument which is on Seminary Ridge at the start point for Pickett's Charge.
> 
> View attachment 141590
> 
> Pretty sure they are oak of some flavor. This leaf came with them.
> 
> View attachment 141591
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't sure what he wants from them. They are small for bowls. Pens, etc are a possibility. Could get a lot more items of that size. Maybe some small cutting boards. They've been out in the weather awhile, very wet so some time to decide. Opened one up to see what it looks like.
> 
> View attachment 141592
> 
> View attachment 141593
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions.



Always neat to see...the first picture of the Getty wood, picture 4, looked so much like red maple first take, but the leaf says oak, and the wood says oak. Seeing the platey layered bark, I'd lean toward the white oaks. Is the leaf lobed with smooth rounded points? White oak, Q. alba...large rays...greater than an inch in length... Not really sure the coloring, the flat piece looks brown and the vertical face looks pink....


----------



## Tom Smart

@Mr. Peet Mark, the color is more light brown/gray. The leaves do have smooth, rounded points.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> @Mr. Peet Mark, the color is more light brown/gray. The leaves do have smooth, rounded points.


When I did an inventory on the National Battlefield in Gettysburg, I only had a small section. In the white oak group, I think there was mostly Q. alba and a few Burr oak. I also think there was a stink about a Sawtooth oak in another section that did not belong (non-native). Argument over removing it, but it was planted as a commemorative to someone...


----------



## rocky1

Tom Smart said:


> Pretty well checked already Rocky, but I slather something on them depending on what he wants to do with it.



I see that on my computer, looked much better on my phone! Typically it does OK if I get it down to pen blank/call blank sizes Tom, but somewhere along the line I got real scientific sawing up my spalted red oak blanks, and started throwing them in a cardboard box on the floor, sitting next to the saw, that tends to collect sawdust. I think it was called convenience, or maybe lazy (_I just sorta straightened the pile and left it, sawdust mixed in_), or something like that, and no problems at all. And, they've all fared well using that method since. Little cooler and damper down there on the concrete, the cardboard and sawdust don't hurt either.


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> When I did an inventory on the National Battlefield in Gettysburg, I only had a small section. In the white oak group, I think there was mostly Q. alba and a few Burr oak. I also think there was a stink about a Sawtooth oak in another section that did not belong (non-native). Argument over removing it, but it was planted as a commemorative to someone...


Very cool, Mark. The National Park Service has been making a concerted effort to bring the battlefield to its original state. That means removing things that were not there in 1863, such as buildings and trees on property the Park controls and replacing things that were, like replanting the Peach Orchard and Wheat Field and placing period accurate fencing. 

When did you do your inventory? It may have been part of this effort.


----------



## Tom Smart

rocky1 said:


> I see that on my computer, looked much better on my phone! Typically it does OK if I get it down to pen blank/call blank sizes Tom, but somewhere along the line I got real scientific sawing up my spalted red oak blanks, and started throwing them in a cardboard box on the floor, sitting next to the saw, that tends to collect sawdust. I think it was called convenience, or maybe lazy (_I just sorta straightened the pile and left it, sawdust mixed in_), or something like that, and no problems at all. And, they've all fared well using that method since. Little cooler and damper down there on the concrete, the cardboard and sawdust don't hurt either.


Yeah, those logs and pieces are sitting on my basement floor waiting to hear back about what he wants to do with the wood. Like most oak it's not really wonderful in terms of appearance. Kinda bland. But pens would look OK.


----------



## rocky1

Much prettier spalted, but it does have it's redeeming qualities when you find a little figure Tom.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

rocky1 said:


> Much prettier spalted, but it does have it's redeeming qualities when you find a little figure Tom.
> 
> View attachment 141639
> 
> 
> View attachment 141640


Those look nice. 

I haven't opened these up very much pending a usage decision, but what I have seen is straight grained without spalt.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> Very cool, Mark. The National Park Service has been making a concerted effort to bring the battlefield to its original state. That means removing things that were not there in 1863, such as buildings and trees on property the Park controls and replacing things that were, like replanting the Peach Orchard and Wheat Field and placing period accurate fencing.
> 
> When did you do your inventory? It may have been part of this effort.



In 2003, it was in assistance to the NPS by the USDA, FIA division. The Sawtooth oak, I think was planted as a memorial or donor tree, thus the issue. No clue whatever happened with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Finally quit dragging my feet, mixed up a batch of @rocky1 wax and mineral oil, finished off some cheese slicer boards that have piled up. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> Finally quit dragging my feet, mixed up a batch of @rocky1 wax and mineral oil, finished off some cheese slicer boards that have piled up. Tony
> View attachment 141659


How long are those cheese boards, Tony?


----------



## Tony

Most are 12", right around that one way or the other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tony you have a lathe!! Make you a set of pepper/salt mills. Is that a Texas size coffee cup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wombat

Tony said:


> Most are 12", right around that one way or the other.


hehe got to ask, how wide??


----------



## rocky1

Wildthings said:


> Tony you have a lathe!! Make you a set of pepper/salt mills. Is that a Texas size coffee cup
> 
> View attachment 141660




That's his hot tub!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Tony you have a lathe!! Make you a set of pepper/salt mills. Is that a Texas size coffee cup
> 
> View attachment 141660



I know, I'll get around to turning mills soon. Yes, a cup & saucer set. Cool huh?




wombat said:


> hehe got to ask, how wide??



6"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> I know, I'll get around to turning mills soon. Yes, a cup & saucer set. Cool huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6"




Do I have to bring you a set of peckermills/shakers when I demo at SWAT in August!??! ( Just got accepted to demo there!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Do I have to bring you a set of peckermills/shakers when I demo at SWAT in August!??! ( Just got accepted to demo there!!!!!!!!!!!!)



That's awesome Lee!!!!!!!
Are you going to teach us how to make peckermills??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> That's awesome Lee!!!!!!!
> Are you going to teach us how to make peckermills??




No peckermill demo at SWAT. Norfolk lamp shades & other things. Maybe if we have time between demos I can show the basics of them.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD

Spinartist said:


> No peckermill demo at SWAT. Norfolk lamp shades & other things. Maybe if we have time between demos I can show the basics of them.



Any chance you’re dragging a trailer of Norfolk to Waco?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Any chance you’re dragging a trailer of Norfolk to Waco?



You going to make it Doc?


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> You going to make it Doc?



I’m a definite maybe at this point

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

DKMD said:


> Any chance you’re dragging a trailer of Norfolk to Waco?




No sir. Not goin to be driving all da way to Waco.


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> No sir. Not goin to be driving all da way to Waco.



Well, now, that's a bummer.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> That's awesome Lee!!!!!!!
> Are you going to teach us how to make peckermills??



That sounds painful...


----------



## Sprung

Finished sanding and assembly of the bookcase I've been working on. Got a coat of finish on it. Would like to put another coat on in the morning, but I don't have enough left on hand to put on another coat and the nearest place that sells Watco Danish Oil is 35 miles away. Not sure I can justify 70 miles round trip just to pick up a container of finish.

Wood is some MN grown and harvested Soft Maple. Also made use of Birch veneer plywood from Menards - 3/4" for the sides and shelves and 1/4" for the back panel.

Pic before finish applied.



 

And a coat of finish makes a big difference.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Did nothing in the shop today, or at all this week. Decided to take a drive to visit my grandmother, she recently turned 96. Still lives on her own though she likes it when I visit because I bring food and she doesn't have to cook for a few days. I love hearing stories about growing up during the depression, several wars, what it was like to live in a covered wagon when running sheep up to Idaho and so on. On this trip she showed me a pile of black locust, its from a tree that she had cut down. Her father planted it 77 years ago in 1941 when my grandparents first bought the place. I'm going to make a few bowls and then maybe a momento for all the grand and great grandkids. I love the stories, the family history and the daily games of Scrabble. Sometimes being out of the shop can be just as rewarding as being in the shop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 5


----------



## ripjack13

I drilled and glued up some single tube pen blanks.
I'm going to try making a pen from corian. Thats the big white looking one....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1

May the God' of turning smile upon you! 

Attempted a Hybrid blank when I got off work, Black Locust I had tossed in the mold quick with left over resin. Didn't think it would need stabilizing, it did! My pen kit turned into a keychain, one end was on the punky side, it turned flat on one side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just got off work from doing a talk at a local high school. Getting ready to the airport to pick up the wife. She had a business trip to Jacksonville, FL this week. Gonna stop at Woodcraft since it's within eyesight of the terminal!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pinky

Just roughed out the outside of a 18"+ walnut bowl from a root ball. Had lunch and am now going to go do the inside.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

pinky said:


> Just roughed out the outside of a 18"+ walnut bowl from a root ball. Had lunch and am now going to go do the inside.View attachment 142027



What lathe is that?


----------



## Tom Smart

pinky said:


> Just roughed out the outside of a 18"+ walnut bowl from a root ball. Had lunch and am now going to go do the inside.View attachment 142027


That's gonna be really nice!


----------



## CWS

I worked all morning trying to make a pen.


----------



## pinky

Woodworking Vet said:


> What lathe is that?



Oneway 2436

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kweinert

Finished up those three bowls that I've had issues with. Did some cleaning in the shop so tomorrow when it snows my wife can get to her car by going through the shop and not looking like Pigpen when she gets to the other side.





Hung my wood poster again.





Hung some of the dust collector tools now that I've gotten it enclosed.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spinartist

I installed my new CBN wheel on my old TORMEK sharpening system. No more messing with the water trough or truing the wheel!!
I won a $250 shopping spree at the Florida Woodturning Symposium to spend at any vendors booths there. Also got a collet system to make a tool handle to hold 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", & 3/4" woodturning tools.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

I'm working on a commission here at the shop for a reproduction of a 1920's Singer sewing table that is fairly hard to find as they mostly got thrown out when folks got newer machines. Figure I'll make 2 since it's almost as easy to do that when you're set up for each cut. The tops are pretty much done, just need some planing, all the other parts are cut to width, will cut final lengths as I do the joinery that way if I honk a joint on one end I can start over without having to grab a new piece. 

Oh, I also accepted a full time position as the inventory and shipping manager with a company in LaCrosse, WI that makes some high end tools that @Brink might like. I'll announce the name of the company once I actually start on 3/1.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

Schroedc said:


> I'm working on a commission here at the shop for a reproduction of a 1920's Singer sewing table that is fairly hard to find as they mostly got thrown out when folks got newer machines. Figure I'll make 2 since it's almost as easy to do that when you're set up for each cut. The tops are pretty much done, just need some planing, all the other parts are cut to width, will cut final lengths as I do the joinery that way if I honk a joint on one end I can start over without having to grab a new piece.
> 
> Oh, I also accepted a full time position as the inventory and shipping manager with a company in LaCrosse, WI that makes some high end tools that @Brink might like. I'll announce the name of the company once I actually start on 3/1.
> 
> View attachment 142127



So when inventory is wrong you can ship us the extras!!!????

Hope it works out good man. You just gonna night shift the woodworking?


----------



## Lou Currier

Colin glad to see things working out...sorry about the shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

gman2431 said:


> So when inventory is wrong you can ship us the extras!!!????
> 
> Hope it works out good man. You just gonna night shift the woodworking?



Yeah, I'll keep taking a few commissions, I have a metric crap ton of inventory right now so will probably have some summer hours for the shop when my wife or kids can run it. I'll try and book a few decent shows although I may have missed the app dates for a couple.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> Colin glad to see things working out...sorry about the shop.



I'll keep it, just not as a full time gig any longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Oh, I also accepted a full time position as the inventory and shipping manager with a company in LaCrosse, WI that makes some high end tools that @Brink might like. I'll announce the name of the company once I actually start on 3/1.



Colin, it's good to see that you'll be keeping the shop going in some capacity there - even if it's not necessarily as a regular show room. Sounds like you will be able to keep the building?

Congrats on the position! I think I know what company you're speaking of (won't say and spoil it) and, if where I'm thinking of, that's especially awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Schroedc said:


> I'll keep it, just not as a full time gig any longer.



Sorry to hear man I know youve really put a Lot into it. Didnt know if new job was just a short term thing or permanent. I give ya tons of credit man! I dont know if incould ever walk away from a steady paycheck to an unexpected one... Hopefully the new gig takes that pressure off ya and ya dig it .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

I didn't do squat. The dust collector noise hurts my newly virgin ear hole....

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## rocky1

On the one hand... Truly sorry to hear that Colin, you've certainly worked hard at it. 

On the other... Congratulations!! Sounds like a terrific opportunity; more free time, better benefits, potential for advancement, could be a very cool deal.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc

Trying to get a few customers into the shop today with the sunshine instead of staying home and cleaning and that hasn't worked out so well so finished up a prototype base to put vintage Singer 3/4 size machines in. Also got the opening template done for the full size ones too. We'll see if I can maybe find a market for them.... They use the original Singer cabinet hinges instead of the barrel ones from the bentwood cases as those are easier to come by. Finished with 3 coats of spray lacquer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## kweinert

Didn't do much but get the wall between my shop and my wife's garage stall insulated.

Come to think of it I did start gluing/cutting for one of those toys. Decided to not buy the specialty stock (I need both 1/4 and 1/2") but resaw it instead. Not as easy as it looks when you first start - but then nothing is :) I was resawing some 4" pine and ended up with 4 18" pieces cut from 2 pieces of 3/4" stock. Ran it through the sander and ended up with about 8 inches that was unusable due to wobble and subsequent thinness. Guess maybe next time I should use a resaw fence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I put some wood away, wood that I bought  , granted it was only $10 worth of wood, but still, I paid for wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

I picked up wood to finish a couple commissions, also found this table cheap, folks have no idea what it was @woodtickgreg might have an idea. The top was completely wrecked so I took it off and used it to make different patterns for different machines for making bases and table tops. Two are pictured but got a full set of five made to cover almost every machine Singer made before 1965.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Rich P.

Measured up and priced a couple of hundred board feet of Imbuia for resale. Love the smell of Imbuia.


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday and today I started working on some double dyed blanks, some of them for @Steve Walker , and ran vacuum on my large chamber full of stuff to be stabilized clear.


----------



## Steve Walker

WOO HOO!!!!!!
Atta boy Matt...

Me, I'm a hunter/gatherer right now.
Got pipe? Yup
Got base and lid material? Yup
Got fittings, gauges and lines? Yup
Waiting on gasket material? In the mail

Assembly on the horizon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Steve Walker said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!
> Atta boy Matt...



I might be setting a personal record for fastest turnaround time on stabilizing work with your items!  This weekend I'll get the blanks that are soaking in clear cured and then I plan on loading up all four chambers - big one with clear and the others with dyed resin - and getting that done by next week sometime.


----------



## Tony

Made a toothpick holder.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Steve Walker

Man....I didn't realize I was so energizing and inspirational....


That, or you're just trying to cram this in between a couple more important projects.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve Walker

WOO HOO!!!!!
ATTA BOY TONY!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Way to go @Tony. Ain't ya glad you finally turned that lathe on and not just use it for a bench? You sir are...HOOKED!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Way to go @Tony. Ain't ya glad you finally turned that lathe on and not just use it for a bench? You sir are...HOOKED!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung

Steve Walker said:


> Man....I didn't realize I was so energizing and inspirational....
> 
> 
> That, or you're just trying to cram this in between a couple more important projects.



I'm just in the middle of doing a whole bunch of stabilizing and dyeing and it was easy to slip it all in right now. Minus 30-some pen blanks that went out in the mail a couple/few weeks ago, this is everything I've stabilized since the beginning of the month. Lots more to do in the coming weeks.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I picked up wood to finish a couple commissions, also found this table cheap, folks have no idea what it was @woodtickgreg might have an idea. The top was completely wrecked so I took it off and used it to make different patterns for different machines for making bases and table tops. Two are pictured but got a full set of five made to cover almost every machine Singer made before 1965.
> 
> View attachment 142478 View attachment 142479


I do! And man I like that black 301.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> I do! And man I like that black 301.



And it's a long bed to boot. I have that long bed, the mocha short bed there, and not pictured the LBOW one (light beige, oyster white for those playing along at home, and those only came in the short bed)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Sucked up 12 spiders with my dust collector, and a ton of stink bugs. Keeping my shop heated 24/7 is bringing out a bunch of multi legged creatures, all while listening to Seals & Croft

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Woodworking Vet said:


> Sucked up 12 spiders with my dust collector, and a ton of stink bugs. Keeping my shop heated 24/7 is bringing out a bunch of multi legged creatures, all while listening to Seals & Croft


I know about that and my solution is to set off a bug bomb ever so often in the shop. Gots rid of spiders and their webs along with a lot of other critters. Just don't have an open flame around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Woodworking Vet said:


> Sucked up 12 spiders with my dust collector, and a ton of stink bugs. Keeping my shop heated 24/7 is bringing out a bunch of multi legged creatures, all while listening to Seals & Croft



I don't know how you know what they're listening to.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

kweinert said:


> I don't know how you know what they're listening to.


Because they're all wearing little IPods with headphones and he looked at their playlists

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431

Been working on a pile of bowls but this is the first one ready to be sanded some then buffed. Finally nice to get something toward the end!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I just got to the shop to put in an art fair application, going to try and do a few with all the inventory I have on hand and my wife is insisting I'm not out of business, I've just changed the business up a bit for now.

Otherwise today I was in my fist day as the Shipping/Receiving, Inventory Manager at this company- Going forward, if you get a saw from them, odds are I will have laid hands on it at some point.

www.badaxetoolworks.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Mark.

gman2431 said:


> Been working on a pile of bowls but this is the first one ready to be sanded some then buffed. Finally nice to get something toward the end!!
> 
> View attachment 142676


That is a Beautiful work of Art. It is Good when a piece of Wood falls into the hands of a True Craftsman. Great Job

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm in agreement with your wife, do both, never put all your eggs in one basket. You are far too talented to completely walk away from the wood business. Do both while you realign things. I'm pulling for your continued success.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## FLQuacker

Threw together some barn doors for the office...hide the clutter

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

Today I sanded. I hate sanding. But these blanks are cleaned up and ready to get hit with a coat or two of a spray finish to pretty them up to be sold.

All that sanding done just in time to do it again soon. Have a round in the chamber that I'll be curing Monday. Then, by Monday night, all four chambers will be loaded and under vacuum and, within a week, those will be cured and ready for sanding.

Species of wood represented:
Amboyna Burl (nice and sappy!)
Mangrove Burl
Spalted Bigleaf Maple Burl
Boxelder Burl
Spalted Oak
Curly Horse Chestnut

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Today I did some baking.



 

And some smoking.



 

All done! (And ready to clean up on the sander...)
Species in there:
Spalted Bigleaf Maple Burl
Spalted Maple (some Curly)
Boxelder Burl
Quilted Maple
Curly Gum
Mappa Burl
Black Locust Burl



 

@Steve Walker - there's some nice curl hiding in some of that Spalted Maple!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

Spent a little time in the shop yesterday, made up the leg assemblies for some drop leaf sewing tables and got the parts cut for some sewing machine bases and then glued up two tabletops. Tabletops came from two boards I found leaving in the wall at my lumber supplier, seriously curly ambrosia maple for only 4.00 a board foot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Steve Walker

- there's some nice curl hiding in some of that Spalted Maple!

@Sprung
I know....that's why I couldn't burn it....
I know, and you know, and a bunch of people are gonna wish they had the opportunity to know and asked for free spalted curly maple.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Steve Walker said:


> - there's some nice curl hiding in some of that Spalted Maple!
> 
> @Sprung
> I know....that's why I couldn't burn it....
> I know, and you know, and a bunch of people are gonna wish they had the opportunity to know and asked for free spalted curly maple.



I'm working my way through it in stages. In addition to the pieces you marked for me to dye for you, I've been working my way through getting the pen blanks and knife blocks stabilized and have most of them done. Next is the pot call blanks. Then on to the call blanks/larger pieces. By this weekend I'm going to have to be placing an order for more Cactus Juice.

BTW, the blanks that are headed back your way all went into the chambers earlier today for their second colors. They're all getting double dyed. I'll start vacuum on them tomorrow and should have them ready to head your way next week sometime. I consulted with my wife on some of the color choices. She's better at than I am!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

I've been doing a little cooking myself... Rainbow Granola Bars!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> I've been doing a little cooking myself... Rainbow Granola Bars!
> 
> 
> View attachment 142985 View attachment 142986 View attachment 142987



Those are sweet Rock! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

They do look really interesting! Need to let them set a few days for the resin to finish curing, then see if it penetrated the oatmeal, like I hoped it would. I didn't stabilize it, was afraid of what the oatmeal would do if I cooked it. Simply dyed it in alcohol, and let it dry, hoping the casting resin would penetrate. May have too rethink that, we'll see how bad it tears out when turned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mark.

I must admit You Guy's have caught my Attention. I often think about getting into stablizeing. But I have no idea how to go about purchasing the proper equipment. I just can't make myself buy the cheaper stuf & then realize I need to buy a larger & better upgrade. That puts me wasting the money I put into the starter kit. I will continue looking at the amazing Work of my Friends @ WoodBarter. Great work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Well the granola bars aren't stabilized. And while I did put them in the pressure pot initially my catalyst seems to be having issues and I had to add more, remove from the pot, and try a second time. That batch I simply set on the saw with it running, to vibrate bubbles up, which works well with slower setting resins and some things that are cast.

Stabilizing is way more fun, but yes there is the initial investment of vacuum pump and chamber. I can honestly say however, it's been worth every penny I put in that, and I went big in that respect. However, if I want to stabilize a 10-12 inch bowl blank I have that ability.

The costs there are on going too, as resins and dyes aren't exactly cheap either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

rocky1 said:


> I've been doing a little cooking myself... Rainbow Granola Bars!
> 
> 
> View attachment 142985 View attachment 142986 View attachment 142987


Look like the Fruity Pebbles rock candy bars we used to have...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> I've been doing a little cooking myself... Rainbow Granola Bars!
> 
> 
> View attachment 142985 View attachment 142986 View attachment 142987



Rock, did that plastic I sent work for molds?


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I've been doing a little cooking myself... Rainbow Granola Bars!
> 
> 
> View attachment 142985
> View attachment 142986
> View attachment 142987



Wow!!! Those look impressive Rocky, I hope they work out for you!


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Rock, did that plastic I sent work for molds?



The ones I built with it, it worked fine Tony. Pen blanks on the above post are out of slick little plastic mold I bought off Amazon. Have to figure it out, it doesn't have a lot of support and these are coming out with a little curl to them. But man that is a slick mold!! 

Pack of 3, 4 slot pen molds... $9.99



ripjack13 said:


> Wow!!! Those look impressive Rocky, I hope they work out for you!



Have my fingers crossed the resin penetrated, if it did they should work great. If it didn't, get some where near almost nearly about and start turning with parting tool down to almost, then sand heavily. I Think! Joys of casting, you never know until you turn it. But I really don't think I can cook oatmeal off with Cactus Juice on it and not burn the tips of it. This stuff I soaked in DNA and dye, let the oat meal soak it all up and evaporate. Looks 'not good' when it dries! Pale, chalky looking, wasn't sure, but had a hunch the colors would pop when poured. They did! 

Will know more this weekend if it warms up enough I can get in the shop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve Walker

YOU LIVE IN FLORIDA!!!!!!!!!
What do you mean "if it warms up enough" ????????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

He lives in north Florida...they’re different up there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Days have been beautiful, temps start falling about 4-5 o'clock, 35-42-35-33-42 for lows this week. Warms up fairly quick in the mornings too, but the shop cold of quick in the evening and doesn't warm up until about noon.


I'm almost in Georgia, about 8-10 miles from the Georgia line.


----------



## Steve Walker



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Cleaned up all the wood shavings today and put them in two large trash cans. A neighbor from down the lane came by and took them for his chickens, brought me a dozen eggs when he returned my trash cans.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just make sure there isn't any walnut in those shavings, very bad for animals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Yep, we've been over this before. No walnut since I don't have any to work with anyway, and no exotic woods either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Ate an egg salad sandwich for dinner in the shop, looking at the shavings I made today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mark.

The question for this forum was. What did you do in your shop today? Absolutely nothing. My mind has been running wild every since I have looked at the stablizeing process. I am cheating when I ask of Y'll this. How in the World do You come out with all the brilliant color's? I can't see how the colors don't overlap each other taking away from HD & the detailing of the lines.


----------



## Sprung

Mark. said:


> The question for this forum was. What did you do in your shop today? Absolutely nothing. My mind has been running wild every since I have looked at the stablizeing process. I am cheating when I ask of Y'll this. How in the World do You come out with all the brilliant color's? I can't see how the colors don't overlap each other taking away from HD & the detailing of the lines.



Magic! 

Stabilizing is a science. Dyeing while stabilizing, especially adding two or more colors to a piece, is part science and part artform. For more than one color, I do a partial soak on a color and then cure the resin. Then I add the next color. I cure between each color and that is the key to keeping the two colors more distinct instead of them muddying together into brown or some other unintended color. As far as the brilliant colors - add dye to the resin. And not just a few drops of dye. It can take a pretty good amount of dye. It also takes time and practice, playing around with various techniques and dye concentrations to get whatever effects you're looking for.

But the time spent to work on it is worth it, IMO. I hate sanding, but I enjoy getting to see what the results are when I sand a blank after the final round of color and curing and then spray it with some DNA or a quick coat of finish to make the colors pop and see what I've got.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Do you stand the half and half colors up when stabilizing to get that effect?


----------



## kweinert

I finished the next step in reclaiming the most expensive free wood I've worked with so far.

I'm taking pieces from my brother-in-laws 4" hand scraped acacia flooring and making flat pieces of wood from them. On the drum sander because most pieces are too small to run through a planer. So they're all flat now and I just need to trim off tongues and grooves.

If it wasn't that I plan on making a segmented bowl/ulu knife forthem to match the floor this would have been firewood long ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> Do you stand the half and half colors up when stabilizing to get that effect?



Most often that's what I do when I'm double dyeing, but I do play around with other positions of the blank in the resin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mark.

You certainly have a rare talent, that's well groomed. One more verdure that can't be taugh, can't be bought, can't be given, can't be taken. The only way You can have this verdure is a process, & it begins at a very Young age. It is called "patience". You seam to have achieved it. Well Done


----------



## Schroedc

I haven't been in my shop all week, I go here all day now.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

Steve Walker said:


> View attachment 143030



Actually little heater may not be a bad plan. Been having problems with resin setting, thought it was catalyst, wondered if it was maybe temperature related. Put heat lamp with 40 watt vanity bulb in it on top of molds that had twice prescribed amount of catalyst in it, and hadn't set in 3 days... They set overnight! Not getting hot, maybe 70 degrees on top of the aluminum shroud. Forecast shows mid 30s to low 50s for lows for the next 10 days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Steve Walker

@rocky1 

You're welcome.


----------



## Steve Walker

Put one of these in my 735.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Steve Walker said:


> Put one of these in my 735.
> 
> View attachment 143164


Where did you get that, Steve? The ones I have seen are way expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Steve Walker said:


> Put one of these in my 735.
> 
> View attachment 143164


What no tutorial in the classroom? How about a review of your likes or dislikes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Inspired by the generosity of others I decided to box up some wood from my wood shed, wood I know I probably wouldn't use in the near future. Its in the truck now and headed to the Vet's Garage on Tuesday.

Horse chestnut, maple, birch and black locust spindle blanks

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Steve Walker

@Tom Smart 
I fell into a deal I guess. I googled it, clicked on shopping, looked for the cheapest one, and evidently bought the last one for $389.99 (+ free shipping). Went back to look right before typing this to make sure I was going to give good info, and they are no longer listed at that sight.

@woodtickgreg 

I was a bad woodbarterer...I didn't even think about a tutorial. I'll make up for it when I start the vacuum chamber build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Steve Walker said:


> @Tom Smart
> I fell into a deal I guess. I googled it, clicked on shopping, looked for the cheapest one, and evidently bought the last one for $389.99 (+ free shipping). Went back to look right before typing this to make sure I was going to give good info, and they are no longer listed at that sight.
> 
> @woodtickgreg
> 
> I was a bad woodbarterer...I didn't even think about a tutorial. I'll make up for it when I start the vacuum chamber build.



That's a heck of a deal, but I still think I would just be inclined to buy a new machine with one in it. Heck, I only paid $100 For my 735!! Tony


----------



## gman2431

Wanted to try my new carving tool today but I also wanted to turn something... Cut a long rectangle then drew a center line and went off that enough to get past the thickness of the piece. Drew a circle on the end to resemble a spoon then cut everything away except the top of spoon which I left square to grab in some jaws . turned the handle round then rounded top of spoon off with bandsaw and sander. Went to carving with limited bits I got but still had fun and learned a lot .I also started another one which is already bounds beyond this one so I'm optimistic .Gotta order all the bits i need now .

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> That's a heck of a deal, but I still think I would just be inclined to buy a new machine with one in it. Heck, I only paid $100 For my 735!! Tony


Yeah, this is exactly my point, the cutter head is worth as much as my machine. But I do think they are great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Walker

@Tony @Tom Smart 

My current total investment in the planer is $389.99. So, I figure that if/when I ever decide to upgrade planers i can sell the 735 for as much or more than I have invested. If you had to buy the planer and the Byrd, then the better option would be to not look at portable planers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I agree completely. You made the right decision. I'm jealous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

So here it is, the most expensive free wood I've worked with. 



 

Because of all the short pieces it was taken down to flat with 60 grit on the drum sander then table and miter saw to get off the various protrusions and grooves. 

Interesting that it does spalt though.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

kweinert said:


> So here it is, the most expensive free wood I've worked with.


Looks like a jenga stack, lol. What kind of wood is it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks like a jenga stack, lol. What kind of wood is it?



Sorry, forgot to mention that. It started out as hand scraped acacia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention that. It started out as hand scraped acacia.



Sure is some pretty stuff. I got a bunch of cutoffs from Acacia flooring awhile back, the problem was it was mass produced so has the grooved backside so once cleaned up I was lucky if I had 1/2 inch thick to work with, most of it ended up being slimline pen blanks.


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> That's a heck of a deal, but I still think I would just be inclined to buy a new machine with one in it. Heck, I only paid $100 For my 735!! Tony



I know where you can get a 36 inch wide Northfield planer with a helical head in it for only 4200.00 You would need 3 phase power though....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

Schroedc said:


> Sure is some pretty stuff. I got a bunch of cutoffs from Acacia flooring awhile back, the problem was it was mass produced so has the grooved backside so once cleaned up I was lucky if I had 1/2 inch thick to work with, most of it ended up being slimline pen blanks.



Same here. Going to be segmented bowl and handle for ulu knife. Probably accents in other segmented bowls if any left over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Took my new-to-me Trent Bosch Hollowing System for a test drive. I bought it from one of the turning club members who was down sizing. I like it, so far.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Turned some pot calls yesterday and got the soundboards and slate glued in last night. Two are Cedar and the other is spalted maple. Turned a couple of pens today. The wood is DIW from @shadetree_1 with an Executive kit. The other one is a comfort grip (w/o the rubber grip) kit with a blank my daughter picked out for my step daughter. Step daughter's favorite color is green.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Made a sawbuck so that it would be easier to process logs. I had to make it since I met a local wood artist yesterday, he prefers to only work with pine so he gave me some juniper and box elder. The box elder he wanted to give me was bigger than my truck! Gonna go back and saw it up in a few weeks....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TVmaker

Today I made some planters from old engineered support beams. I call the upright one the condo, don't ask me why.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

For you guys down south, that white stuff isn't a fungus, but its still pretty nasty

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mark.

I have also consider buying a spiral cutter head for my planer. The price has always overcome the consideration. Wondered if grit coming out of 100 year old salvage wood would cause any damage to the other 3 sides of the cutter


----------



## Mark.

TVmaker said:


> Today I made some planters from old engineered support beams. I call the upright one the condo, don't ask me why.
> 
> View attachment 143368
> 
> View attachment 143369
> 
> View attachment 143370
> 
> View attachment 143371


I love the entire set. It has put me to thinking. I am Blessed to have a Mamma that will soon be 86 & still loves to see after her Flowers. I will be making some of these soon. Thanks for sharing this idea


----------



## kweinert

Got my tool cupboard well on its way.









A few more chisels on the left, screwdrivers on the right, and heavier stuff on the back wall. I'm going to have to redo the chisel mounts as they aren't quite right. And sort out how to keep the doors closed.

But it's a lot better than the pegboard that was there.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mark. said:


> Wondered if grit coming out of 100 year old salvage wood would cause any damage to the other 3 sides of the cutter


Not likely.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

So I started in shipping and receiving but an opportunity to move to the production side came up and I jumped at it. They believe in jumping right in with supervision to learn hans on with real customer orders. Yesterday got to learn to run a Foley toothing machine and worked on hammer setting teeth.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## rocky1

kweinert said:


> Got my tool cupboard well on its way.
> 
> View attachment 143433
> 
> View attachment 143434
> 
> A few more chisels on the left, screwdrivers on the right, and heavier stuff on the back wall. I'm going to have to redo the chisel mounts as they aren't quite right. *And sort out how to keep the doors closed.*
> 
> But it's a lot better than the pegboard that was there.



Magnetic cabinet latch top and bottom. Simple, easy, inexpensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist

Tried to drill a hole in the side of a cabinet.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Tried to drill a hole in the side of a cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 143476



Looks like you did have the correct "Drill around the corner" bit.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Tried to drill a hole in the side of a cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 143476



Right angle bit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Tried to drill a hole in the side of a cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 143476


A man of your many talents should not have any trouble drilling around the corner with that bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Spinartist said:


> Tried to drill a hole in the side of a cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 143476


Next time move around to the side of the cabinet and face it. Oh and use a different bit!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill

Not so much _in the shop _, but outside. It’s been one of my “projects” to add on storage to the shop. Poles have been up a year or two—- got the joists snd decking up. Now to get the tin on, then move on to the floor— leveling & pave stones. Then will do the sides & door.
Decided to put the “move” on after seeing some of my patients either my age or younger that can’t even think about doing something like this.
When completed will be 8 x40.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

David Hill said:


> Decided to put the “move” on after seeing some of my patients either my age or younger that can’t even think about doing something like this.


David, I like how you put the emphasis on the "move" And about the fact that many people can't even think about moving like that. Exactly why I became so proactive in my own health and fitness. I "move" everyday, do something for my health's sake. And most importantly to eat good and fuel your body with real food. It allows me to do the things I did when I was much younger even if it is at a slower pace. But still moving!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Learning to run another piece of equipment at work today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13

You picked a file time to learn on me Lucille....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## David Hill

ripjack13 said:


> You picked a file time to learn on me Lucille....



Great, sittng in a lecture—- now with a song in my head.... guess I’ll be staying awake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## David Hill

I’ll show sone productivity that happened earlier this week, before going to a CME event.
Got the roof to the addition dried in, next is “tin”, followed by leveling floor and adding pavers. Then will add siding.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Hill

Need input:
My “ student”— another medical professional called and asked if I could cut some rounds for him— sure I said. Ended up cutting about 15, varying sizes— 5-12 inches. Wants to pay me—- what would y’all recommend?? (Just for reference, have others that may want some done— not thinking this will be big source of income— more to keep equipment ready to use)
Tonite, since he insisted, he’s going to get me a new set of tires for the 14in Delta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Finished another 20 beer tap handles for Lauderale brewery.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Need input:
> My “ student”— another medical professional called and asked if I could cut some rounds for him— sure I said. Ended up cutting about 15, varying sizes— 5-12 inches. Wants to pay me—- what would y’all recommend?? (Just for reference, have others that may want some done— not thinking this will be big source of income— more to keep equipment ready to use)
> Tonite, since he insisted, he’s going to get me a new set of tires for the 14in Delta.



Did he provide the logs?


----------



## David Hill

Tony said:


> Did he provide the logs?


Oops! Yeah he did


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Oops! Yeah he did



If it were me, after he bought those tires I would call it good and put it in the favor bank for later.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

David Hill said:


> Oops! Yeah he did



If folks are providing the wood and you're just cutting it up, set an hourly rate, make it enough to buy beer and that they aren't just taking advantage of you but low enough you are not taking advantage of them and still happy.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Turning some ambrosia maple that was roughed out last April.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist

David Hill said:


> Need input:
> My “ student”— another medical professional called and asked if I could cut some rounds for him— sure I said. Ended up cutting about 15, varying sizes— 5-12 inches. Wants to pay me—- what would y’all recommend?? (Just for reference, have others that may want some done— not thinking this will be big source of income— more to keep equipment ready to use)
> Tonite, since he insisted, he’s going to get me a new set of tires for the 14in Delta.




Since he was a "student" I hope you had him put on the bandsaw tires or at least assisted. Unless you're doing it at a later time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill

Spinartist said:


> Since he was a "student" I hope you had him put on the bandsaw tires or at least assisted. Unless you're doing it at a later time.



No prob either way— kind of depends when he gets/brings them. I know he’s thinking of getting a bandsaw— might as well learn what needs to happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13

Marc made a mess. He needs to clean it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Processed some bougainvillea vine this morning...have to seal the ends...look at that color

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

I am cutting stained glass pieces on my CNC for a friend who makes stained glass windows.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I just cut a section off a hand-hewn walnut log that was recovered from a very old log cabin in TN. Will offer it later for pepper mills, call blanks, pot blanks and pens. Beautiful first growth walnut. Some nails in the beam that I must deal with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Marc made a mess. He needs to clean it up.


Ok that was Marc who hacked me....but yes....I am very organized and every time I walk in there....I just want to clean!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Ok that was Marc who hacked me....but yes....I am very organized and every time I walk in there....I just want to clean!!!!


Can I get on your schedule? Every time my wife opens the shop door, she gives me that look that says a thousand ugly words.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

CWS said:


> I am cutting stained glass pieces on my CNC for a friend who makes stained glass windows.



What do you use to cut glass with a CNC?


----------



## kweinert

I'm about to cut a hole in a bowl - on purpose.

The first bowl I've turned that I've committed to turning into a yarn bowl. Segmented with oak, maple, and cherry segments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick Ferris

Wife, required I trim out the new windows today. Painter coming Friday...no shop time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Just processed half of the first section of the hand-hewn beam. Beautiful virgin growth walnut emerged after waiting 160 years in a beam. Thankfully, there were very few seasoning cracks and I was able to get a nice 3 x 3 peppermill blank, a great 2 x 2 for calls or whatever and five pen blanks. I will be offering these for sale after I get the rest of the beam cut and processed. Amazing wood.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

kweinert said:


> What do you use to cut glass with a CNC?


I use a spring loaded diamond bit. Bit goes in the router, but the router is not turned on. The CNC drags the bit across the glass. Haven't done this before but thought I would try.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou Currier said:


> Processed some bougainvillea vine this morning...have to seal the ends...look at that color
> 
> View attachment 145053
> 
> View attachment 145054



Lou,

Just a reminder, I was going to buy some of the bougainvillea vine for a sample or two...


----------



## Lou Currier

Mr. Peet said:


> Lou,
> 
> Just a reminder, I was going to buy some of the bougainvillea vine for a sample or two...



What dimensions did you need?


----------



## kweinert

CWS said:


> I use a spring loaded diamond bit. Bit goes in the router, but the router is not turned on. The CNC drags the bit across the glass. Haven't done this before but thought I would try.



Cool - did it work?


----------



## CWS

kweinert said:


> Cool - did it work?


Yes it works but I need to learn more about cutting glass. What learned from my friends is you need to allow a space for the tape and solder. So back to the drawing board.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

Lou Currier said:


> What dimensions did you need?



If it’s for samples, they finish out at 3 by 6 by 1/2 inch, so a bit larger than that to allow for trimming and sanding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I finally got a little time in the shop, applied finish to a couple commissions that came in before I went back to working for the man so I can get them out of the shop by the end of the week. Wish they had had more of that maple at the 4.50 BF I paid for it.... On the other hand, I did save all my drops from the openings and think they might make pen blanks that would dye up really nice.....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok...what are they?


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> Ok...what are they?



The smaller ones are portable bases for vintage Singer sewing machines so you don;t have to have a huge cabinet to keep them in and can move them around. The larger tabletop will go on a vintage Singer leg set and was custom built to hold a machine that they built very few tables or cabinets for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Schroedc said:


> I finally got a little time in the shop, applied finish to a couple commissions that came in before I went back to working for the man so I can get them out of the shop by the end of the week. Wish they had had more of that maple at the 4.50 BF I paid for it.... On the other hand, I did save all my drops from the openings and think they might make pen blanks that would dye up really nice.....
> 
> View attachment 145223 View attachment 145224



Not only pen blanks, but a few cutting boards would work nicely as well.


----------



## pinky

Finished up a job for a restaurant. 120 wooden planks to serve sandwiches on. Cumaru and few unknown woods.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony

pinky said:


> Finished up a job for a restaurant. 120 wooden planks to serve sandwiches on. Cumaru and few unknown woods.View attachment 145343 View attachment 145344 View attachment 145345 View attachment 145346



Very nice John! Where do you get your feet from? Tony


----------



## pinky

I'll check with the client. I made the planks and supplied the wood. He gave me the feet. I know they came from Amazon but I will check on actual supplier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky

@Tony

Linear motions lab fulfilled by Amazon

I tried to attach the link but had problems, just punch in 80 small round rubber feet .250

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made some Harry Potter styled wands...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13

pinky said:


> @Tony
> 
> Linear motions lab fulfilled by Amazon
> 
> I tried to attach the link but had problems, just punch in 80 small round rubber feet .250



Found it... @Tony 

Link

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

pinky said:


> @Tony
> 
> Linear motions lab fulfilled by Amazon
> 
> I tried to attach the link but had problems, just punch in 80 small round rubber feet .250



What do you think of them John? I've run across some that are a little thin, the screw ends up pulling out of the rubber after I install them. We all know that's a problem.


----------



## pinky

@Tony 

No issues with installation. I pre drilled them. They have a metal insert in the middle that serves as a washer and also keeps the rubber from collapsing. I set the clutch on the drill so I didn't over tighten.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

pinky said:


> @Tony
> 
> No issues with installation. I pre drilled them. They have a metal insert in the middle that serves as a washer and also keeps the rubber from collapsing. I set the clutch on the drill so I didn't over tighten.




I hope the screws & washers are stainless steel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pinky

Spinartist said:


> I hope the screws & washers are stainless steel.




I'm guessing not. Hopefully they just wipe them off and dis-infect with spray. Could become a problem. As the owner was looking them over, his daughter asked if they could go in the dishwasher!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I just ordered them from Amazon and the screws are stainless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have these in my cart saved. 

Link 

Would they be better? Just glue em in.....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I have these in my cart saved.
> 
> Link
> 
> Would they be better? Just glue em in.....



I tried some glue in ones awhile back, not these though. I wasn't confident that the glue would hold up to constant washing, decided to stick with the screw in ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

ripjack13 said:


> I made some Harry Potter styled wands...
> 
> View attachment 145357 View attachment 145358 View attachment 145359 View attachment 145360



Very nicely done Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I tried some glue in ones awhile back, not these though. I wasn't confident that the glue would hold up to constant washing, decided to stick with the screw in ones.


I want to try it. I'll use rtv and see how that holds up...


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nicely done Marc!



Thank you sir..


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I want to try it. I'll use rtv and see how that holds up...



What is RTV?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> What is RTV?


It is an acronym dork...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is an acronym dork...



I know that. What for???????


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I know that. What for???????


They're used to abbreviate words...

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> I know that. What for???????




Rusty Texas Vehicle

Real Tiny Vulcan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> They're used to abbreviate words...



I’ll say it for you Tony...

Stoopid Islander

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gman2431

Tony said:


> I know that. What for???????



Really good stuff


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> I’ll say it for you Tony...
> 
> Stoopid Islander


Thanks Lou, I think it was "above his head"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Rusty Texas Vehicle
> 
> Real Tiny Vulcan
> 
> 
> View attachment 145424


Really Tall Volcano

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

@Tony I'll take pitty on you.

RTV stands for room temperature vulcanization. It's a type of silicone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> @Tony I'll take pitty on you.
> 
> RTV stands for room temperature vulcanization. It's a type of silicone.



Thank you Colin, happy to see all that Koa hasn't made you a Stoopid Islander!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Radioactive toxic vehicle

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Well finally turned something...I think it turned out pretty good...C and C welcome. 

The nut is juniper and the cone is spalted live oak with ebonizing solution. Finished with wax n feed.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Well finally turned something...I think it turned out pretty good...C and C welcome.
> 
> The nut is juniper and the cone is spalted live oak with ebonizing solution. Finished with wax n feed.
> 
> View attachment 145437



Very nice Lou! @Bean_counter made a couple for Nikki, I want to try some soon.


----------



## Schroedc

Not at my shop but....

The boss at work likes to bring in someone to our saw seminars that can teach a class on Sunday and the employees are welcome to take advantage of it. 

Spent the morning learning from George Walker about geometry and proportion in design and also how to use those ideas to make a square when you don't have one to start with. And the boss perked me with a signed copy of George's book!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Chris Geeo

Working on some Mesquite French Style Pastry Rolling Pins today!

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> Well finally turned something...I think it turned out pretty good...C and C welcome.
> 
> The nut is juniper and the cone is spalted live oak with ebonizing solution. Finished with wax n feed.
> 
> View attachment 145437




Love the way the nut on that turned out Lou. The imperfections in the stock give it lifelike appearance. Sweet little turn!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc

I stuffed envelopes at the shop tonight....

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I stuffed envelopes at the shop tonight....
> 
> View attachment 145659


For what?


----------



## ripjack13

Dag nabbit....how did I miss this?! Hahahaha 
I almost peed laughing.....



Tony said:


> What is RTV?





Don Ratcliff said:


> It is an acronym dork...





Tony said:


> I know that. What for???????





Don Ratcliff said:


> They're used to abbreviate words...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> For what?



Looks like hes giving out free money....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> For what?



Tax time

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Paid the Feds the rest of my savings today. Back to work.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's why Larry has been selling so much lately!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's why Larry has been selling so much lately!



Also need to buy my grandchildren some milk.


----------



## Sprung

Not today, this was from Friday and Saturday.

I'm working on adding drawers to the new outfeed table I built several months ago. I'm also working on finally adding drawers to the router table I built a couple years ago.

Drawer sides/fronts/backs for the drawers for the outfeed table. I will be adding a solid wood front to the drawers.



 

Made a quick jig to be able to quickly and easily hold the pieces 90 degrees to each other for putting in the pocket screws. Ideally I'd have used these drawers to practice joinery, but this is a project I'm trying to get done within 3 or 4 days of shop time, and I'm already at 1 1/2 days of shop time on this.



 

Not pictured: I have all the wood drawer runners for the outfeed table cut, pre-drilled and countersunk, and ready to install both on the sides of the drawers and in the cabinet. I have also started cutting drawer sides/fronts/backs for the router table.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

I turned a Mesquite mill yesterday

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm going old school making this mallet....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Go home saw, you're drunk...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I'm going old school making this mallet....
> 
> View attachment 145680 View attachment 145681 View attachment 145682 View attachment 145683 View attachment 145684



@Mrs RipJack13, please let Marc know that @Brink has hijacked his profile!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> @Mrs RipJack13, please let Marc know that @Brink has hijacked his profile!!!!!


Nahh, a @Brink saw would be able to walk a straight line drunk. Actually, I think all his tools pretty much work under the influence of some drink or another. He only posts 2 things on FB; Made this, drank that-repeat.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Now that looks more like a Monkey saw. Are you making a mallet or will this be a 800 lbs work bench that is way to nice to use but you will anyway because you are a Monkey?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

ripjack13 said:


> I'm going old school making this mallet....
> 
> View attachment 145680 View attachment 145681 View attachment 145682 View attachment 145683 View attachment 145684


It appears that you are using the same handsaw for both ripping and crosscutting. Is that right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I spent the morning at my barn unstacking walnut lumber to get to that bear's claw figured maple. Not down to it yet. After lunch I cut some 16/4 and 12/4 PA cherry turning blanks for a local customer. Will offer a few pieces here for you vase and peppermill turners. It's beautiful with very few gum streaks. Tonight, I'm enjoying a glass of Jim Beam. It was a good day but cold.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

FranklinWorkshops said:


> It appears that you are using the same handsaw for both ripping and crosscutting. Is that right?



Yes sir. Unfortunately, I only have this one saw at the moment. I know I have a couple others but they are in a tool box behind some "stuff" I need to do something with....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

FranklinWorkshops said:


> It appears that you are using the same handsaw for both ripping and crosscutting. Is that right?


Ask him about his table saw...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Yes sir. Unfortunately, I only have this one saw at the moment. I know I have a couple others but they are in a tool box behind some "stuff" I need to do something with....


Did your wife put it away for you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ask him about his table saw...



You must mean the "Saw Shelf".....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did your wife put it away for you?



No...if she did, it would hva been spilled all over the place....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nahh, a @Brink saw would be able to walk a straight line drunk. Actually, I think all his tools pretty much work under the influence of some drink or another. He only posts 2 things on FB; Made this, drank that-repeat.



That’s wood lube

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 145692



Maybe I’ll be up for mallet swap

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

ripjack13 said:


> Yes sir. Unfortunately, I only have this one saw at the moment. I know I have a couple others but they are in a tool box behind some "stuff" I need to do something with....


I admire your stamina, Marc. To use the same handsaw for both grain directions demands a lot of it. I have a dedicated handsaw for ripping and another for crosscutting and I can’t get either one to work both ways.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I admire your stamina, Marc. To use the same handsaw for both grain directions demands a lot of it. I have a dedicated handsaw for ripping and another for crosscutting and I can’t get either one to work both ways.



You need four saws. A hardwood rip and crosscut, and a softwood rip and crosscut 

I've got a rip that will do fine crosscutting as long as you don't mind a coarse finish on your cut. I'd have to measure as I played with the tooth geometry a bit. Eventually I'll have a set of four as soon as I get around to cleaning and sharpening a bunch of turn of the century Disston D-8's

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Schroedc said:


> You need four saws. A hardwood rip and crosscut, and a softwood rip and crosscut
> 
> I've got a rip that will do fine crosscutting as long as you don't mind a coarse finish on your cut. I'd have to measure as I played with the tooth geometry a bit. Eventually I'll have a set of four as soon as I get around to cleaning and sharpening a bunch of turn of the century Disston D-8's


That Disston is a great saw. My dad had one but my brother got it.


----------



## Schroedc

FranklinWorkshops said:


> That Disston is a great saw. My dad had one but my brother got it.



I've got about a dozen, none cost me more than 3.00 just need to get them clean and sharp


----------



## Brink

This saw was hanging in the back of the garage when we moved in, rusty and covered with paint

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> This saw was hanging in the back of the garage when we moved in, rusty and covered with paint
> 
> View attachment 145705


See what I mean @ripjack13 even liquored up a monkey saw cuts a straight line...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> See what I mean @ripjack13 even liquored up a monkey saw cuts a straight line...



Yea but he's an inch to the right off his line....
But when you're liquored up you see double. So maybe he is on his line...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Yea but he's an inch to the right off his line....
> But when you're liquored up you see double. So maybe he is on his line...


It all depends on what eye you close...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Schroedc said:


> You need four saws. A hardwood rip and crosscut, and a softwood rip and crosscut
> 
> I've got a rip that will do fine crosscutting as long as you don't mind a coarse finish on your cut. I'd have to measure as I played with the tooth geometry a bit. Eventually I'll have a set of four as soon as I get around to cleaning and sharpening a bunch of turn of the century Disston D-8's


Huh? is this a foreign language

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> Huh? is this a foreign language


Barry, you need to get out more often and talk to real woodworkers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

ripjack13 said:


> Yea but he's an inch to the right off his line....
> But when you're liquored up you see double. So maybe he is on his line...



Yes, but Brink is uniformly 1" off that line which means he is cutting where he intended. That is a heck of a job on that glue-up with that saw. The set must be perfect and skill of the sawyer is top notch. In the old days, the guys like Brink used a frame saw to uniformly cut 1/16" veneer. We're wimps with our motorized tools.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> See what I mean @ripjack13 even liquored up a monkey saw cuts a straight line...



And try it without an opposable thumb

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Yea but he's an inch to the right off his line....
> But when you're liquored up you see double. So maybe he is on his line...



I see in triple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> It all depends on what eye you close...



I close them both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I admire your stamina, Marc. To use the same handsaw for both grain directions demands a lot of it. I have a dedicated handsaw for ripping and another for crosscutting and I can’t get either one to work both ways.



What's a hand saw

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Lou Currier said:


> What's a hand saw


Spoken like a true 21st century woodworker. If it's not attached to a 3hp motor, it's not for woodworking these days. 

In the shop today I re-sawed a nice 1" thick of rosewood for an Etsy customer in California. She makes customized artist sketch pads for the rich people and uses wood for the covers. Was 9.75" wide and 13 long. Turned out great with two pieces 3/16ths thick and one 1//4" thick. No reaction wood in it which surprised me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Went to my large storage barn and brought home three 12/4 black walnut crotches. Will be cutting these into bowl blanks for you turners. 
They've been air-dried for 15 years but were waxed to help prevent checking.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Spoken like a true 21st century woodworker. If it's not attached to a 3hp motor, it's not for woodworking these days.
> 
> In the shop today I re-sawed a nice 1" thick of rosewood for an Etsy customer in California. She makes customized artist sketch pads for the rich people and uses wood for the covers. Was 9.75" wide and 13 long. Turned out great with two pieces 3/16ths thick and one 1//4" thick. No reaction wood in it which surprised me.
> 
> View attachment 145725



So what ya cut those with?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Easy, a chain saw followed by my SCMI 18" bandsaw. Those slabs weigh a lot. Took two of us to load them this morning.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Yea but he's an inch to the right off his line....
> But when you're liquored up you see double. So maybe he is on his line...


I just noticed that even though by closing both eyes and @Brink still seeing triple but having the ability to cut straight, he still cannot count. Look at the numbers on the end grain of the boards... How that made any sense in keeping them in the right order is a monkey mystery for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just noticed that even though by closing both eyes and @Brink still seeing triple but having the ability to cut straight, he still cannot count. Look at the numbers on the end grain of the boards... How that made any sense in keeping them in the right order is a monkey mystery for sure.



It made perfect sense to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Spoken like a true 21st century woodworker. If it's not attached to a 3hp motor, it's not for woodworking these days.
> 
> In the shop today I re-sawed a nice 1" thick of rosewood for an Etsy customer in California. She makes customized artist sketch pads for the rich people and uses wood for the covers. Was 9.75" wide and 13 long. Turned out great with two pieces 3/16ths thick and one 1//4" thick. No reaction wood in it which surprised me.
> 
> View attachment 145725


Gorgeous! Rip saw or Crosscut saw?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Neither. Table saw with thin-kerf Forrest blade as far as it would reach, bandsaw to cut the rest of the way thru the board, and Performax thickness sander to clean everything up. I always re-saw starting with the table saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Went to my large storage barn and brought home three 12/4 black walnut crotches. Will be cutting these into bowl blanks for you turners.
> They've been air-dried for 15 years but were waxed to help prevent checking.



I wanna see your barn!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> I wanna see your barn!!



I'm going back up next week and will make photos. Big barn that belongs to an old friend. He lets me store lumber there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeilYeag

I decided to manicure my right hand thumb with a 40 grit flap disc. Will spare you the pics. Not pretty. Going to leave a mark! So no shop time for a few days.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

NeilYeag said:


> I decided to manicure my right hand thumb with a 40 grit flap disc. Will spare you the pics. Not pretty. Going to leave a mark! So no shop time for a few days.


That makes me shiver thinking about it.


----------



## Tony

NeilYeag said:


> I decided to manicure my right hand thumb with a 40 grit flap disc. Will spare you the pics. Not pretty. Going to leave a mark! So no shop time for a few days.



I did it a week ago on a 80 grit 6x48 belt sander. I feel your pain Neil!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nothing in my shop but my wife and I were able to stop by (@Spinartist) Lee's shop today on the way back from the keys. He gave me some pen blanks and a chunk of crabwood and gave my wife an awesome lidded box (packed up so I'll get pics when I get back home). Was great to see him again. Here we are with my wood and the rest that he got from @woodtickgreg. Greg, I think I'm going to have to place an order for some for mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Schroedc

Got three of these things into boxes and ready for UPS

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Got more work done on the drawers for the outfeed table. At this point they just need drawer fronts - which will get done as soon as the snow in front of the shed is melted enough to allow me to get into it when all my lumber is. There's a little bit of side to side slop/play because it appears I read a measurement wrong, but they will work just fine for shop drawers.

Up next is the drawers for the router table. I have the pieces all cut to width, but still plenty of work yet to do on those drawers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nothing in my shop but my wife and I were able to stop by (@Spinartist) Lee's shop today on the way back from the keys. He gave me some pen blanks and a chunk of crabwood and gave my wife an awesome lidded box (packed up so I'll get pics when I get back home). Was great to see him again. Here we are with my wood and the rest that he got from @woodtickgreg. Greg, I think I'm going to have to place an order for some for mine.
> 
> View attachment 145768


Does he wear that hat all the time or just adorns it for pictures? Me I'd wear it always

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I have to admit that hat is something else! How he does it is beyond me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I started another mallet because the last one cracked to heck on me....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

ripjack13 said:


> I started another mallet because the last one cracked to heck on me....
> 
> View attachment 145782
> 
> View attachment 145781


Did you start with green wood? Surprised there was that much drying stress.


----------



## Lou Currier

That’s what you get for trying to use that cheep wood.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Wildthings said:


> Does he wear that hat all the time or just adorns it for pictures? Me I'd wear it always




I always wear my wood hat at shows & woodturning club events. Sometimes to the grocery store too!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> That’s what you get for trying to use that cheep wood.



He could send that piece to @Tclem ....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Got three of these things into boxes and ready for UPS
> 
> View attachment 145769 View attachment 145770


Did you make a whole new case for the machines? If you did I would be interested to see what you did. I have some ideas for a new case for a couple of my machines.


----------



## ripjack13

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Did you start with green wood? Surprised there was that much drying stress.



It read 12% on my meter. It had been sitting in my garage for about a year. I didn't think it would do that when I brought it inside the house. I keep the house at 62-64 F....so something weird is going on....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Must have some reaction wood stresses and the move indoors was just enough to trigger it. I've seen it happen before but not with wood down to 12%. I know loggers don't want trees that have grown at a significant angle to the ground for that reason. They say that stresses inside the wood will make it difficult to keep the wood flat and sound. It will also "honeycomb" on occasion with the wood structure actually separating inside the board. Also wood under a big limb on a tree will have compression curl from the weight of the limb and this is also a form of reaction wood.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Did you make a whole new case for the machines? If you did I would be interested to see what you did. I have some ideas for a new case for a couple of my machines.



Those are just bases, no cover. Allows folks to display machines and use them without having to put in a cabinet

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson

ripjack13 said:


> I started another mallet because the last one cracked to heck on me....
> 
> View attachment 145782
> 
> View attachment 145781


Bummer, I wanted to use some of the black locust I have, but I'm afraid it would do the same thing. Mine is totally dry, but I noticed that the blanks I cut from it now have checks, caused by stress relief I reckon.....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

barry richardson said:


> Bummer, I wanted to use some of the black locust I have, but I'm afraid it would do the same thing. Mine is totally dry, but I noticed that the blanks I cut from it now have checks, caused by stress relief I reckon.....


Black Locust would make a great mallet. Suggest you let it rest for a few days and see if the checks get worse. If they do, firewood. If not, you might be able to trim off the checks and still be ok. Wood does strange things sometimes. It many ways, it is still alive since the cells will pick up and shed water with the seasons and the change in temps and humidity. That's why solid wood antique furniture pops and cracks so much in a house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

What I do in my shop today? Built the frame, for this picture, from old fence boards, to complete this project.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## CWS

Your eye for making a dead duck look like art is unbelievable. Awesome work as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> What I do in my shop today? Built the frame
> for this picture, ​from old fence boards, to complete this project.
> 
> View attachment 145834



Spectacular work all around Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Made serious progress on drawer building. Got the drawers for the router table done today. All that is left to do for the drawers on the router and outfeed tables is to cut and install drawer fronts and pulls. I plan to make pulls from wood instead of spending a bunch of money buying some. I do plan to add a shelf in under the drawers on the left side of the outfeed table.

Also, let's see if anyone can figure out what I did wrong and had to fix in making some of the router table drawers...



 

My wife was gone a good chunk of the day. She was nice enough to bring me home some lunch to eat in the shop instead of making me heat up leftovers for myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

You have a sweet wife. I do too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Saw Zall'd a shed in half today, dismantled it and loaded on trailer to resetup here at my place. Amd here i thoight I would have All day in the shop... 

Now ALL my wife's stuff will be out out my shop and I can reorganize and buy new tools!! I've saved up quite a bit of money and have been itching to blow it on a new bandsaw first then a big lathe. Once this place is clear of her crap I will have plenty room .

Got home cracked a beer and did a rough sand on a new trout net I gotta have done for a local guide who is leaving for Alaska here soon to guide for the summer. First time making a boat net with a long handle vut its coming along. I'll save the routing of it for tomorrow... I'm whooped and beer is tasting good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

No pictures, but I spent a good chunk of the day in and out of the shop. It was a really nice day outside - got up to about 50 w/ no wind. Only way it could have been nicer outside is if it was sunny instead of overcast! Had the garage door opened up today. Got the burn barrel out and burned a whole bunch of scrap wood. Did a little bit of cleaning/rearranging in the shop and moved some stuff to the shed that didn't need to be in the shop. Also got some lumber out of the shed for some upcoming projects - enough snow had melted that I could get to the shed.

Still got a little more to burn and I plan to do that later this week when I'll be working on cleaning some stuff out of the shed. Making a lumber run to Wisconsin in a little over a week for a load of cherry and ash, at least 400BF, so I've gotta make some space in the shed to stack it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Stopped into to @Spinartist studio while I was in the neighborhood. He showed me his hollowing setup that uses a spy camera.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> No pictures, but I spent a good chunk of the day in and out of the shop. It was a really nice day outside - got up to about 50 w/ no wind. Only way it could have been nicer outside is if it was sunny instead of overcast! Had the garage door opened up today. Got the burn barrel out and burned a whole bunch of scrap wood. Did a little bit of cleaning/rearranging in the shop and moved some stuff to the shed that didn't need to be in the shop. Also got some lumber out of the shed for some upcoming projects - enough snow had melted that I could get to the shed.
> 
> Still got a little more to burn and I plan to do that later this week when I'll be working on cleaning some stuff out of the shed. Making a lumber run to Wisconsin in a little over a week for a load of cherry and ash, at least 400BF, so I've gotta make some space in the shed to stack it.



Let me know if you'll be passing by my place


----------



## Schroedc

I worked overtime today, got home, found out I got into an art show I've been wanting to do in July, then hit myself in the head with a wooden Christmas tree, found my hollowing setup and got pictures of it so it can go to a new home, fell on my face after tripping over my chainsaw, whacked my head again with a chunk of 8/4 Walnut. Decided to call it a day.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Wildthings the duck on the top does not look amused...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Wildthings the duck on the top does not look amused...
> 
> View attachment 146048


Wouldn't you if someone shot you out of the air, stuffed ya and shoved a wire up your ---- and hung you on a picture?? LOL

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> Would you if someone shot you out of the air, stuffed ya and shoved a wire up your ---- and hung you on a picture?? LOL


That would not be a good day.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Let me know if you'll be passing by my place



Ha! I was actually planning to let you know that I will be passing through by you! This Monday, the 30th, I'll be running to Coon Valley, WI with my wife's van and a Uhaul trailer. Going after a good quantity of $2/BF Cherry and $1/BF Ash. I'm planning to arrive in Coon Valley about 1PM, or a bit after, and then will be headed back westward after however long it will take to load 400-ish BF of lumber. Let me know if/when/where you'll be around on Monday and so I can plan to stop by.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Ha! I was actually planning to let you know that I will be passing through by you! This Monday, the 30th, I'll be running to Coon Valley, WI with my wife's van and a Uhaul trailer. Going after a good quantity of $2/BF Cherry and $1/BF Ash. I'm planning to arrive in Coon Valley about 1PM, or a bit after, and then will be headed back westward after however long it will take to load 400-ish BF of lumber. Let me know if/when/where you'll be around on Monday and so I can plan to stop by.



I'll be in Lacrosse until 3:30 that day. If you wanted to stop in Lacrosse after you load up or around then I might be able to arrange a tour of where I work.... We could catch a bite to eat somewhere if you were there when I got off work.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Are those prices for green lumber straight from the log or dried? Kiln dried cherry here is 3x those prices for 1c and select.


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I'll be in Lacrosse until 3:30 that day. If you wanted to stop in Lacrosse after you load up or around then I might be able to arrange a tour of where I work.... We could catch a bite to eat somewhere if you were there when I got off work.



I would guess that I will probably be swinging back through Lacrosse pretty much about that time, so let's plan on that. I've got your number, so I can text you the day of and figure out where to meet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Are those prices for green lumber straight from the log or dried? Kiln dried cherry here is 3x those prices for 1c and select.



Partially air dried, at this point. Which doesn't bother me - I'll sticker stack it in my shed. I won't be starting on the project that I'll be using the cherry for until next year, so it will have time to finish drying. And the ash I'm buying because I only have a couple boards of it, so why not pick up some more - I like how it looks (better than oak, for certain), so it can dry and I can start maybe using some of it next year. Kiln dried cherry has been at least 3 times, or more, the price around here - at least the prices I've seen.

I'm doing a bedroom set build for my wife (king size bed frame, two dressers, two nightstands) out of cherry. It had been slated to be soft maple and curly cherry, both of which I have on hand, but I got a change order on the build. So now I need a bunch of cherry and $2/BF is hard to pass up. By the time I factor in cost of trailer rental and gas, I'll still be in under $3/BF.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

No doubt that’s a good deal. Have a safe trip. 400 f is a decent size load. I bought some English brown ash last month for some home decor items.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## rocky1

Gilligan said:


> @Wildthings the duck on the top does not look amused...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Sharpened my woodturning tools & headed 38 miles north to my buddy's shop to turn 8 columns for a bar in the owner of Dick's Sporting Goods home! Done free hand.
A $480 pay day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Made a new shift know for a friends 2005 Jaguar wagon. Finish on original Maple knob was cracked & popping off so I sanded it down & refinished it. New shift knob is Amboyna burl. He said when he sells the car he's keeping the new knob I made.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

Spinartist said:


> Sharpened my woodturning tools & headed 38 miles north to my buddy's shop to turn 8 columns for a bar in the owner of Dick's Sporting Goods home! Done free hand.
> A $480 pay day!!



They're done wrong! They don't have the bend in them that shows on the drawing!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist

Wildthings said:


> They're done wrong! They don't have the bend in them that shows on the drawing!




Remind me to  you at SWAT in August!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> the owner of Dick's Sporting Goods home! Done free hand.
> A $480 pay day!!




No self-respecting gun owner or patriotic American for that matter...should EVER step foot in or spend a penny with Dicks.....

Just my opinion of course.....



http://www.guns.com/2018/04/14/dicks-will-destroy-remaining-inventory-of-assault-rifles/

The least they could have done would be to have donated them to local Pd's....

Ok....rant over....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike R

Built a curved door out of red cedar

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Lou Currier

Why curved


----------



## Mike R

goes in the side of a grain silo, that has been modified into an outside kitchen / bar next to swimming pool

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Mike R said:


> goes in the side of a grain silo, that has been modified into an outside kitchen / bar next to swimming pool



That is cool Mike! Be sure and take of pic of the whole thing once you've installed the door! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rich P.

Put together 35 stylus pens all made of Bloodwood for an order. I will not turn another Bloodwood Stylus pen for awhile.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> No self-respecting gun owner or patriotic American for that matter...should EVER step foot in or spend a penny with Dicks.....
> 
> Just my opinion of course.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guns.com/2018/04/14/dicks-will-destroy-remaining-inventory-of-assault-rifles/
> 
> The least they could have done would be to have donated them to local Pd's....
> 
> Ok....rant over....



Yup!!! I woulda made a wooden AR and dropped it off then left. Screw his money...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> No self-respecting gun owner or patriotic American for that matter...should EVER step foot in or spend a penny with Dicks.....
> 
> Just my opinion of course.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guns.com/2018/04/14/dicks-will-destroy-remaining-inventory-of-assault-rifles/
> 
> The least they could have done would be to have donated them to local Pd's....
> 
> Ok....rant over....




Just doing a woodturning job for a millright company. I never watch the "news" or pay attention to the "issues" , nor do I frequent any sporting goods stores.

Very firm believer in gun owning rights!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I was in my shop for a total of 45 seconds. Had to grab the highway signs I'll put out tomorrow morning for the bluff country studio tour I'm participating in this weekend. A wee bit tired tonight as I put in my work week in 4 days to get tomorrow off.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Making an Off end free standing tool rest. gonma be fun

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist

Kerry Weeks said:


> Making an Off end free standing tool rest. gonma be fun
> 
> View attachment 146297




Keep us posted on your progress!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Made a run of kitchen utensil holders out of curly koa and recovered American chestnut for my Etsy store. Also am making a few out of this thin padauk I've had laying around.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wildthings

eeegads!! quit using those pin nails and make dovetails or finger joints in those beautiful boxes

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> eeegads!! quit using those pin nails and make dovetails or finger joints in those beautiful boxes


Not for my market! Esty buyers want rustic and cheap. I can sell these within the price range they want but putting an extra hour or two into dovetails and box joints is not going to pay off. If I was making them for my sweet wife of 48 years, maybe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

What about finding cut nails? Those would look real good....

http://www.tremontnail.com/tremont-furniture.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

And lee valley too....

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40387

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

ripjack13 said:


> And lee valley too....
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40387



I have used the Tremont ⅞ths inch headless finishing nail and they work well in most situations. Trouble is on the thin woods, especially koa which is brittle, the wood splits so easily that almost all nails have to be pre-drilled to avoid splitting. Time is money and Etsy customers just don't pay for the time it takes. I sell these containers for $15 to $18 and it costs about $10 to ship. So the customer is looking at $25 to $28. When they can buy a bamboo one at Walmart for $6, the economics are just not there. Like it or not, that's our competition. All of us love real wood but it's mostly composite stuff and plastic that is sold. You pen makers hit the same wall. Why buy a nice wood pen when a cheap one from Staples works just as well?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> What about finding cut nails? Those would look real good....
> 
> http://www.tremontnail.com/tremont-furniture.htm



I use horsesoe nails I get at a tractor supply store.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tony said:


> I use horsesoe nails I get at a tractor supply store.


I'll check those out. Thanks.

Just looked them up on Amazon. Too long. I'm working with wood that is ⅛th to 3/16ths inch thick so I need thin nails about 1" or shorter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Hope I didn't get into something I can't get out of. This belongs to a lady at work. It was her grandmother 's and everyone seems to think I can fix anything. Well I told her I would try but no promises. The one pic is how she brought it to me. Second pic of the parts put back in place. Now I have to carve the rest by hand and get as close as I can. This is a freebie ( again) lol. This is the stuff I get myself into. LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> Hope I didn't get into something I can't get out of. This belongs to a lady at work. It was her grandmother 's and everyone seems to think I can fix anything. Well I told her I would try but no promises. The one pic is how she brought it to me. Second pic of the parts put back in place. Now I have to carve the rest by hand and get as close as I can. This is a freebie ( again) lol. This is the stuff I get myself into. LOLView attachment 146357View attachment 146358



What if you send it out to someone here who can cut one out using the cnc laser thing....


----------



## ripjack13

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Why buy a nice wood pen when a cheap one from Staples works just as well?


Cuz you only have to buy it once....(obviously ink refills you have buy again) and ours look sooooooo much better.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> What if you send it out to someone here who can cut one out using the cnc laser thing....


or make a mold of it and cast it..simple and quick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

ripjack13 said:


> What if you send it out to someone here who can cut one out using the cnc laser thing....





Wildthings said:


> or make a mold of it and cast it..simple and quick


I've thought of that but then there's no real challenge and to me it's all about the challenge. Now if it don't work out I'll give her them options. Like I said this is just a freebie so ether I can or I can't, but ether way I got to at least give it my best shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## wombat

While cleaning out a cupboard I discovered a bag full of unfinished leather boxes, ( no lids ) that had been lost and forgotten about during the move. So off to the local leather guy. I had thrown the bowl molds out, but fortunately had kept the lid molds so finally I now have bag full of finished boxes!!
I used sell a few of them around Sydney in the specialist type craft galleries. 
They're "Cuir Boulli" meaning literally boiled leather, which when dry makes a very hard leather ( think leather armor ). The leather is first dipped into a pot of simmering water for a few seconds, where it shrinks dramatically and becomes extremely soft and pliable. You only have a few minutes to work with it before it hardens, so you have to be quick while pressing it over the form. Once dried, I treat them like a piece of wood, cutting, routing and sanding to shape. 


With three different sizes small, medium, and large. Which was a little frustrating as they all took the same amount of work but I had to charge less for the smaller ones.

SMALL





Medium

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> I've thought of that but then there's no real challenge and to me it's all about the challenge. Now if it don't work out I'll give her them options. Like I said this is just a freebie so ether I can or I can't, but ether way I got to at least give it my best shot.



Thats cool.
Take lots of pictures. I wanna try this on a handle or something....


----------



## ripjack13

wombat said:


> While cleaning out a cupboard I discovered a bag full of unfinished leather boxes, ( no lids ) that had been lost and forgotten about during the move. So off to the local leather guy. I had thrown the bowl molds out, but fortunately had kept the lid molds so finally I now have bag full of finished boxes!!
> I used sell a few of them around Sydney in the specialist type craft galleries.
> They're "Cuir Boulli" meaning literally boiled leather, which when dry makes a very hard leather ( think leather armor ). The leather is first dipped into a pot of simmering water for a few seconds, where it shrinks dramatically and becomes extremely soft and pliable. You only have a few minutes to work with it before it hardens, so you have to be quick while pressing it over the form. Once dried, I treat them like a piece of wood, cutting, routing and sanding to shape.
> 
> 
> With three different sizes small, medium, and large. Which was a little frustrating as they all took the same amount of work but I had to charge less for the smaller ones.
> 
> SMALL
> View attachment 146396
> 
> 
> Medium
> View attachment 146397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146399



Whats the inside of the card say?

Nice job too. I like em!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Today was more like what did I do just outside of my shop.

Today I installed a hitch on my wife's Toyota Sienna. And the wiring for the trailer lights. Wasn't difficult, but running a wire under the van, from one end to the other, avoiding anything that moves or can get hot, so that the trailer wiring has 12v supply, sure was a pain in the rear...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Today was more like what did I do just outside of my shop.
> 
> Today I installed a hitch on my wife's Toyota Sienna. And the wiring for the trailer lights. Wasn't difficult, but running a wire under the van, from one end to the other, avoiding anything that moves or can get hot, so that the trailer wiring has 12v supply, sure was a pain in the rear...



The real pain would've come if you had hit metal with that live wire!!


----------



## steve bellinger

ripjack13 said:


> Thats cool.
> Take lots of pictures. I wanna try this on a handle or something....


be glad to man. Now i have done some stuff similar, but not as intricate. wish me luck lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> The real pain would've come if you had hit metal with that live wire!!



Making that wire live by hooking it up to the battery was the very last part of the job. I ain't stupid...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wombat

ripjack13 said:


> Whats the inside of the card say?
> 
> Nice job too. I like em!



it describes what "Coir Boulli" is and how to take care of it..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger

@ripjack13 this is a box lid I made for my brothers horse. He had it creamated and asked me to make a box to hold its ashes. The horses name was Rosey the reason for the roses. lol

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> @ripjack13 this is a box lid I made for my brothers horse. He had it creamated and asked me to make a box to hold its ashes. The horses name was Rosey the reason for the roses. lol View attachment 146405



Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks

ok done and ready for test run Soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kerry Weeks said:


> ok done and ready for test run Soon.
> View attachment 146409


Is the main riser pipe solid bar stock or capped pipe?


----------



## steve bellinger

Couple updates from this morning.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## David Hill

Phase 3 of the addition:
Finally got the leveling done at the back of the addition and set the pavers before ot got too hot. Went from the end if a small slab prior owners had for kids ag projects— had to bring it up a foot at the back edge. Once sand fills in may use mortar in what spaces are left.
Phase 4 is setting pavers in what’s left in the front part.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson

Kerry Weeks said:


> ok done and ready for test run Soon.
> 
> View attachment 146409


Looks like it will do the job!


----------



## Tony

I made a Mesquite funnel...

Reactions: Funny 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I worked on my mallet...sorry no pics....don’t want to spoil it before the swap takes place

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> I worked on my mallet...sorry no pics....don’t want to spoil it before the swap takes place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


>




Oh you just keep quiet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Oh you just keep quiet!



I need to see how people are going to limbo under the bar I set....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I started another mallet.....


----------



## Kerry Weeks

woodtickgreg said:


> Is the main riser pipe solid bar stock or capped pipe?


Solid bar. the connection between the riser and tool rest is 1 in plate. The tool rest is a piece of the riser stock turned to 2 in dia with a 1 in hole bored.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kerry Weeks said:


> Solid bar. the connection between the riser and tool rest is 1 in plate. The tool rest is a piece of the riser stock turned to 2 in dia with a 1 in hole bored.


That will have mass, which is a good thing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

Assembled a 4 shelf rack to move more blanks on to. Talked to the neighbor that was cutting down a storm damaged tree to get the trunk. Rearranged 3 drawers 4 times trying to find the best fit for everything. Started the frame for a small CNC. I picked up a stepped drill bit and a metric tap/die from HF this morning to start the next steps. Yes, HF - it's not something I do a lot of so unless I really screw things up it'll last for the project I need it for.

Cut up one piece of the old kitchen counter top to make a mold for cement weights. It's a foot square and I'll put in a piece of hardware cloth with rope tied to it. Just used for applying pressure when doing segmented glueups.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

After my day job @Sprung stopped by the shop on his way back from a lumber buying trip. I let him try out my tool and then loaned him my ball for a safer ride home.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

I milled up a few samples for the collection. A few pieces from you folks, Thank you.

Top left to right, Chinese pistachio, Bee's wing coolibah Eucalyptus, Grey birch burl, Yellow cedar burl, Red balau, Bottom, Black locust burl and Honey locust burl. Second picture, other side, and bottom reversed...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> After my day job @Sprung stopped by the shop on his way back from a lumber buying trip. I let him try out my tool and then loaned him my ball for a safer ride home.



Don't forget that we went outside and you ogled my wood. 

Thanks for the ball/hitch loan - it definitely helped. And, since it just barely scraped when I backed it in the driveway 10 minutes ago, I shudder to think of how much it would have dragged if the trailer was still sitting that low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Today I made a lumber run of nearly 500 miles round trip. Came home with about 320BF of cherry and 120BF of ash.

I know - no pics, didn't happen. But it was 2:30AM and raining when I backed the trailer into the driveway. If you want verification, Colin saw the trailer load. I'll get pics when I go to unload it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman2431

I've got 2 weeks left until this has to leave for Alaska with a local guide. Just got oil on it... Gonna be close.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

The ultimate catch and release net!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gman2431

Wildthings said:


> The ultimate catch and release net!



Maybe I should sell them like that....

Save me from a ton of more work and hole drilling!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

gman2431 said:


> I've got 2 weeks left until this has to leave for Alaska with a local guide. Just got oil on it... Gonna be close.
> 
> View attachment 146536
> 
> View attachment 146537

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

This:



 

Got the ends sealed (and some checking trimmed) since it's still about 12% MC. And then sticker stacked in the shed:



 

That's the 320BF of cherry and 120BF of ash I picked up yesterday. It's obvious from the second pic that I won't be running out of lumber anytime soon. And there's at least another 150BF of lumber in the garage right now.

My wife even did 90% of the sealing for me while I took out of the trailer, laid it out for her to seal, and then I stacked it in the shed. Boys ran around and played outside. Good way to spend an afternoon outside.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

@Sprung, I'll pay you $50 for this board.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> @Sprung, I'll pay you $50 for this board.
> 
> View attachment 146554

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Worked on my urn today...getting close to being finished.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Lou Currier I hope that's not "your" urn

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

I started another mallet handle, out of padauk
....the head is going to be block of walnut...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang how many swaps are you doing?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Dang how many swaps are you doing?



I want to have a variety of em....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Lou Currier I hope that's not "your" urn


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Lou Currier I hope that's not "your" urn


At least finish my mallet @Lou Currier before you use that urn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Kerry Weeks

woodtickgreg said:


> That will have mass, which is a good thing.


Testing it out on this oak burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

*Finally* running dust collection lines today. Will have a few fittings to pick up early next week to complete it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

On my way to the second job I walked past my shop and looked in the window. Hoping for a full day there tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

I made a mess and finished a thing. Well, completed a thing, customer is going to apply the finish. thought it'd be fun to sign it where nobody will see it unless they disassemble it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Chris Geeo

Nothing fun thats for sure!
Before





AFTER 6 hours

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Now get busy messing it up again!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Chris Geeo

I'm too tired!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Chris Geeo said:


> Nothing fun thats for sure!
> Before
> 
> View attachment 146831
> 
> AFTER 6 hours
> 
> View attachment 146832



That makes me tired just looking at it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris Geeo

Tony said:


> That makes me tired just looking at it!


 filled up 2-50 gal trash bags with shavings and trash


----------



## Sprung

Minus a few pieces of flex hose to run from blast gates to machines, I managed to get my dust collection lines finished up. Also ran wire and wired up a couple more outlets in the shop in a corner that had no outlets.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Chris Geeo said:


> Nothing fun thats for sure!
> Before
> 
> View attachment 146831
> 
> AFTER 6 hours
> 
> View attachment 146832



Can you come clean my shop too?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I cleaned up my chisel set with the wire wheel and started sharpening some of em...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Can you come clean my shop too?




Marc, that's why we keep you around... you're a dreamer!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Marc, that's why we keep you around... you're a dreamer!!



My wife says I'm a nightmare....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

Woodturned two spalted Indian Rosewood urns for my friend & his wife. He will carve on them & give them back to me to fit the threaded top. I can't fit the top since the wood is still a bit wet & needs to dry completely. 7 3/8" diameter by 8" tall.
They're not in a big hurry to use them but want the urns ready. I may put " do not use till 2045" on the bottom.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

@Spinartist I got my articulating arm from Bob this weekend now I have to learn how to use it. Need to put together that camera rig that you have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

*****Public service announcement*****

A flying piece of wood hitting your face shield will wake you up...this is a reminder to always were proper safety equipment

Reactions: Agree 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> @Spinartist I got my articulating arm from Bob this weekend now I have to learn how to use it. Need to put together that camera rig that you have.




He called me today about it. Said your son picked it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Geeo

Started cutting out some of the pieces for a sign to hang in the shop. It'll go behind me during the live feeds I do on occasion and for some photo OP situations

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## gman2431

Must be a helluva pair of scizzors to cut that out!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chris Geeo

Heck yeah they are! Grizzly brand!!! LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass

Had anyone else ever done a glue up only to take the clamps off 24 hours later to find they forgot the glue?

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Ray D

Blueglass said:


> Had anyone else ever done a glue up only to take the clamps off 24 hours later to find they forgot the glue?


Maybe not the whole glue up but parts of it. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Put my @woodtickgreg tool rest to work making a pair of vases for a client. Vases go into iron wall hanging. I need to waterproof them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

I fixed Moma Brinks bench

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Lou Currier

Looks like a fun project.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

This past week I made this display stand. Not perfect by any means, but pretty happy with the design. Tony

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Rich P.

Did not get shop time today. We are at our first outdoor show of the year in bad weather. Had to do our smaller set up. Looks like it is going to be a long day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Rich P. said:


> Did not get shop time today. We are at our first outdoor show of the year in bad weather. Had to do our smaller set up. Looks like it is going to be a long day.
> 
> View attachment 147127
> 
> View attachment 147128



Good luck Rich! I'm at one too, been here for an hour, not a single person come by yet...... Tony


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> This past week I made this display stand. Not perfect by any means, but pretty happy with the design. Tony
> View attachment 147126



@Tony has turned into a turning madman

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

I worked on mallet for the trade. Had to change course. Worked an idea for a cool handle all day yesterday and never got what I thought was good enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Curt if your like most of us, nothing we do is gonna be good enough. Just the way we're made. We all know you'll get it . Me I've been building a couple cabinets for my day job here at the house. Allstate job so don't give them anything better than what they had.  They had a small grease fire and all they would pay for is what I built . Now if this was farm bureau they would of gotten a whole set of cabs and tops. O well it is what it is I guess. O these cabs were build in place back in the early 70, s.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> I worked on mallet for the trade. Had to change course. Worked an idea for a cool handle all day yesterday and never got what I thought was good enough.




Send me all your "not good enough's" !!!!


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> *****Public service announcement*****
> 
> A flying piece of wood hitting your face shield will wake you up...this is a reminder to always were proper safety equipment



I'm pretty sure you're not sposta be sleeping and turning at the same time....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rich P.

Tony said:


> Good luck Rich! I'm at one too, been here for an hour, not a single person come by yet...... Tony


Tony, I hope you had a better day. We are just get ready to leave for day two of the show. Weather looks much better today. It rained the entire day yesterday but there were some people that still came out.
If you have a day two also.. good luck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Rich P. said:


> Tony, I hope you had a better day. We are just get ready to leave for day two of the show. Weather looks much better today. It rained the entire day yesterday but there were some people that still came out.
> If you have a day two also.. good luck



Rich, good luck today! Mine was just a one day show, sold 2 cutting boards yesterday. The booth was free so at least I didn't lose any money! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Brink said:


> I fixed Moma Brinks bench
> 
> View attachment 147117
> 
> View attachment 147114
> 
> View attachment 147113
> 
> View attachment 147115
> 
> View attachment 147116




 * Someone check the Monkey's head! * 

A whole project in one post; something has got to be wrong with him!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> * Someone check the Monkey's head! *
> 
> A whole project in one post; something has got to be wrong with him!!



I started it 3 years ago

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist

Yesterday I had two gents over that won a "day in my shop" at the Florida Woodturning Symposium the past two years along with the treasurer of the symposium. We had a great time! John made an awesome Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade & Russ worked on hand thread chasing & made a very nice laminated bowl. One of my students, Cindy stopped by & roughed out a curly maple bowl also.

Today I finished 2 sets of Norfolk Island Pine salt/peppermills for a client & assisted 86 years old Herbie, AKA - the oldest "tool" in my shop, turning a walnut bowl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Yesterday I had two gents over that won a "day in my shop" at the Florida Woodturning Symposium the past two years along with the treasurer of the symposium. We had a great time! John made an awesome Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade & Russ worked on hand thread chasing & made a very nice laminated bowl. One of my students, Cindy stopped by & roughed out a curly maple bowl also.
> 
> Today I finished 2 sets of Norfolk Island Pine salt/peppermills for a client & assisted 86 years old Herbie, AKA - the oldest "tool" in my shop, turning a walnut bowl.



Lee you know the rules, where are the pics????


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Lee you know the rules, where are the pics????




Actually we didn't take any.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Didn't want to see Herbie's tool anyway...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

For as often as @Tony starts demanding pics, we should make him the official WB photographer and require him to travel from shop to shop taking pictures for us all so he can't complain when we forget to or don't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Finally got power restored to the shop. Moving on as planned with spray foam insulation in the shop. 

The old lines running from the shop to the house were not run in conduit. This what ultimately failed. I lost 220 at the start of winter and finally lost all power about a month ago. 


 

Had to dig a trench, lay the conduit and pull the line.


 



 



 

Dogs had a great time digging in the yard without getting in trouble as well as a round or ten of king of the hill...



 

Insulation arrived



 

Got about a quarter of the shop stripped of drywall and old insulation, then sprayed. There is a learning curve to spraying this - and mine ain’t pretty but it doubled the R-value as it sits. If I have enough when I get The Who;e shop done I’ll fill in some

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## gman2431

Got tar paper on and ready fornshingles and siding (after this pic) then I get my shop back!! And some new tools! 



Anyone else using hickory veenered ply to build sheds? 



Also threw up a hut for the boat now I gotta order a new cover for it. But hey the frame was free so I cant complain!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## barry richardson

NYWoodturner said:


> Finally got power restored to the shop. Moving on as planned with spray foam insulation in the shop.
> 
> The old lines running from the shop to the house were not run in conduit. This what ultimately failed. I lost 220 at the start of winter and finally lost all power about a month ago.
> View attachment 147192
> 
> Had to dig a trench, lay the conduit and pull the line.
> View attachment 147195
> 
> View attachment 147196
> 
> View attachment 147197
> 
> Dogs had a great time digging in the yard without getting in trouble as well as a round or ten of king of the hill...
> 
> View attachment 147198
> 
> Insulation arrived
> 
> View attachment 147199
> 
> Got about a quarter of the shop stripped of drywall and old insulation, then sprayed. There is a learning curve to spraying this - and mine ain’t pretty but it doubled the R-value as it sits. If I have enough when I get The Who;e shop done I’ll fill in some
> 
> View attachment 147200
> 
> View attachment 147201
> 
> View attachment 147202
> 
> View attachment 147203


That's a major project! Are you doing it all yourself?


----------



## Sprung

Today, we painted. I'm relocating my turning area to a different corner of the basement. So today we put the first coat of white paint over the dark 1970's/1980's paneling. Still will need one, possibly two, more coats (hey, I'm using cheap white paint because it was free). Then I will paint the floor and install some sort of ceiling and address the lack of lighting. Going to put up cheap cheap LED strip lighting bought from AliExpress. Hope to start moving stuff in by next week. Was hoping to start moving in this weekend, but decided this afternoon that it would be nice to paint the floor. Especially with the amount of paint the boys spilled while helping my wife and I paint!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Working on some mugs. Some asked for a Classroom thread on making them, so I've been taking pictures along the way with the plan to put together a thread on how I make them when I'm done. These are all ready to be hollowed and finish turned and I hope to get many of these done this week. I for certain need to have two done by Friday morning...

Woods are:

Bottom row:
Cherry (x3)
Indian Rosewood
Spalted Bigleaf Maple Burl (Stabilized)

Middle row:
Mesquite (laminated from 3/4" stock)
Acacia
Monkeypod
Curly Spalted Maple

Top row:
Bocote
Laminated, containing: Walnut, Hard Maple, Cherry, Mahogany, Ash, and Bloodwood

Reactions: Like 8 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

That last one bottom right side, maple, is going to be stupendous looking!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> That last one bottom right side, maple, is going to be stupendous looking!!!



And that one is going to be mine! I had gotten a couple chunks of Spalted Bigleaf Maple Burl from Stan. When I processed it, I made sure to cut a mug blank for myself. Most of the rest of the material I've been stabilizing, some of it dyeing, and it's from the same stock of material that I've been posting and selling lately. So, yeah, it's gonna be good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> That last one bottom right side, maple, is going to be stupendous looking!!!



Marc, I don't know about that maple one. It's turning out pretty ho-hum...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Marc, I don't know about that maple one. It's turning out pretty ho-hum...
> 
> View attachment 147632



Yep...you're better off tossin it....










..in the mail to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Yep...you're better off tossin it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..in the mail to me.


That northern climate won't do it any good...send it south....to me!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Again they ask me at work if I could make some panels they can't find. I told them NO I don't have the right bits. Well Jimmy says it ain't got to be perfect so just do what ya can.  Ok I'll try but no promises. So I dug out my old craftsman molder bit, and ground down some bits to make the profile. I know it's not perfect but it'll have to work.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## steve bellinger

O I also made my sister a boy friend beater.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Making a saw handle out of the mallet handle cut offs....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWS

I got @Lou Currier mallet finished today. Just added last coat of oil today. Got to gather some peanuts for the box and then it will be on it's way.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chris Geeo

Finished my vanity plate for the shop! 5 different woods involved. Live edge red cedar, bois d'arc, cherry knot, curly walnut, and ambrosia maple

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Pretty cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Met up with @Nubsnstubs (see the itinerary thread for picture) and worked on some pens for the troops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Chris Geeo said:


> Finished my vanity plate for the shop! 5 different woods involved. Live edge red cedar, bois d'arc, cherry knot, curly walnut, and ambrosia maple
> 
> 
> View attachment 147690
> 
> View attachment 147691




I love where you have one door with steps & one with a ramp! Great idea!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Took an extra spindle adapter & cut it back to make the spindle on my mini Sherline metal lathe go from 3/4 x 16tpi up to 1" x 8tpi so I can use my small woodturning chucks on it.
I screwed the adapter on backwards to trim the back so the threads would engage.




Adapter had 1/4" with no threads & lathe spindle only has 4 threads so it wouldn't screw on.




Sweet little machine!!! Chuck runs perfectly true!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Took an extra spindle adapter & cut it back to make the spindle on my mini Sherline metal lathe go from 3/4 x 16tpi up to 1" x 8tpi so I can use my small woodturning chucks on it.
> I screwed the adapter on backwards to trim the back so the threads would engage.
> View attachment 147698
> 
> Adapter had 1/4" with no threads & lathe spindle only has 4 threads so it wouldn't screw on.
> View attachment 147699
> 
> Sweet little machine!!!
> View attachment 147700



Whatcha gunna be making on that ?


----------



## Spinartist

Need to make a longer tool post fer McNaughten bowl coring system to fit my 30mm banjo on Poolewood lathe. & what ever else small metal parts I need. Maybe some metal collars for vases!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris Geeo

A necessity since I park my motorcycle in there when I'm not in there working or riding it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Found an awesome piece of Alexander palm I forgot about. Decided to make a few boxes. Its dry so should be no issues with cracking.
Will post more picts as it progresses. Will have very interesting pattern when I cut beads down side.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Interesting stuff...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Also made a pair of teak spindles for a railing on a boat. About 7" long. Old one was a bit worn!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> Took an extra spindle adapter & cut it back to make the spindle on my mini Sherline metal lathe go from 3/4 x 16tpi up to 1" x 8tpi so I can use my small woodturning chucks on it.
> I screwed the adapter on backwards to trim the back so the threads would engage.
> View attachment 147698
> 
> Adapter had 1/4" with no threads & lathe spindle only has 4 threads so it wouldn't screw on.
> View attachment 147699
> 
> Sweet little machine!!! Chuck runs perfectly true!!
> View attachment 147700



I'm going to have to file that away in my memory and trim an adapter in the same manner to use on my little Taig MicroLathe. Which reminds me, I need to get on finishing restoring it so I can put it to work...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

More progress on the new turning corner of the basement today. Going from a space in the basement with 60 square feet to a space with 170 square feet will be very nice.

After getting the last coat of paint on the walls yesterday, today I put up about 1/3 of the ceiling and then painted the floor. By Sunday I will be moving stuff into the space.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

steve bellinger said:


> Again they ask me at work if I could make some panels they can't find. I told them NO I don't have the right bits. Well Jimmy says it ain't got to be perfect so just do what ya can.  Ok I'll try but no promises. So I dug out my old craftsman molder bit, and ground down some bits to make the profile. I know it's not perfect but it'll have to work. View attachment 147639View attachment 147640



A while back I made 10 feet of molding to match a 100 year old house, broke out a Stanley 55 plane to do those with.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

So far today I cleaned the shop, vacuumed the showroom, and posted hours for the next couple days, maybe with the holiday weekend we'll see some customers....

Then I got the top attached to the base, and rubbed out and waxed the top so this project is done. The base is from a fairly rare 1920's Singer table (The original top was destroyed by someone with too much Pinterest on their hands...) Decided to paint it again as the base had been painted a couple times and under the paint was an old repair on some other damage so it wouldn't have looked good without a ton of work if I'd gone for original finish, the top is some reject wood I had laying around. Made it to fit 300/400/500 series Singer machines. @woodtickgreg - you should find yourself a 301, one of the best machines Singer ever built and only 11 pounds so still portable.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## steve bellinger

Schroedc said:


> A while back I made 10 feet of molding to match a 100 year old house, broke out a Stanley 55 plane to do those with.


got installed yesterday. Didn't get finished pic but it's close and boss was happy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Schroedc said:


> ...the top is some reject wood I had laying around. Made it to fit 300/400/500 series Singer machines.



Wish my reject wood looked like that 

Table looks good

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Feel like I robbed a guy today. Got this for $10. All walnut, save for a couple smaller pieces of highly figured ash. Guy is moving and needed it gone. Couple of 8' pieces in there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

you did!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Feel like I robbed a guy today. Got this for $10. All walnut, save for a couple smaller pieces of highly figured ash. Guy is moving and needed it gone. Couple of 8' pieces in there.
> 
> View attachment 147894



If you didn't use a gun or threats then it wasn't robbery, it was just a really good deal that worked out for all involved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Strange request from my son. He asked if I would build his girlfriend ( live in, baby's momma)a bookshelf. This is what he requested. 



 I thought she was gonna hug us both to death. Lol. The crazy thing is she is going to school for criminal law.  O well to each there own I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> If you didn't use a gun or threats then it wasn't robbery, it was just a really good deal that worked out for all involved.



Yup, no violence or threat thereof or even haggling the price. Just a really great deal and he knew it too. I admit that I even asked him in our first contact if it was $10 for everything or $10BF and he said it was for everything. I've seen a number of people around here who have tried to sell walnut for $8 to $10BF. Had to wonder at first if he wasn't one of them.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

You were just in the right place at the right time, Matt. Congrats. As with all objects, wood is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

steve bellinger said:


> Strange request from my son. He asked if I would build his girlfriend ( live in, baby's momma)a bookshelf. This is what he requested. View attachment 147895View attachment 147896 I thought she was gonna hug us both to death. Lol. The crazy thing is she is going to school for criminal law.  O well to each there own I guess.




It wasn't by chance dimensions he'd fit in, was it?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

steve bellinger said:


> Strange request from my son. He asked if I would build his girlfriend ( live in, baby's momma)a bookshelf. This is what he requested. View attachment 147895View attachment 147896 I thought she was gonna hug us both to death. Lol. The crazy thing is she is going to school for criminal law.  O well to each there own I guess.



Looks like the shelves are fixed so it can't be to hide a body unless they chop it into pieces

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Made a longer t-handle for my mini chuck. Over an inch longer makes it easier to use on my 12" Delta lathe.
Turned down a steel rod from my dead planer & used a 5/16" bolt with a cap nut for the crossbar using my Sherline mini metal lathe.
Top t-handle is new one I made. Works great!!






original t- handle




New t-handle! Got finger room!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

@Spinartist yoU have some sort of attachment on here with all your personal info you might want to delete.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Made a longer t-handle for my mini chuck. Over an inch longer makes it easier to use on my 12" Delta lathe.
> Turned down a steel rod from my dead planer & used a 5/16" bolt with a cap nut using my Sherline mini metal lathe.
> Top t-handle is new one I made. Works great!!
> 
> View attachment 148115
> 
> 
> original t- handle
> View attachment 148116
> 
> New t-handle! Got finger room!!
> View attachment 148117



Lee, I deleted your SWAT app. If you wanted that attached for some reason let me know. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Great job on that T - wrench. Can get a lot of torque on that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

One of the guys at work asked if I could make a sign. He is wanting to hang it on on a pavilion they got covering a 40 ( yes 40 ) foot picnic table. They use this for there family reunions. It sits on 50 acres with the old family home. The house was built in the late 1800 hundreds. Now this house and family land hasn't been lived in in a number of decades though they do keep it up to a point. I guess more as a hunting cabin than anything. Anyway this is the sign I made for him this weekend.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Been spending a lot of time at the hospital with my dad the past few days...he asked me to make him something special out of wood for him so I managed to change the belt on my midi lathe today so I can turn him a pencil. He like to do word searches so I am hoping that he will stick around to use it. My heart hurts to see him like he is, I pray that he finds the will to fight back.

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I hate to hear that Lou. Prayers coming your way!!! Stay strong my brother.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Lou Currier said:


> Been spending a lot of time at the hospital with my dad the past few days...he asked me to make him something special out of wood for him so I managed to change the belt on my midi lathe today so I can turn him a pencil. He like to do word searches so I am hoping that he will stick around to use it. My heart hurts to see him like he is, I pray that he finds the will to fight back.



I feel for you, Lou. I've been in your situation and it's terrible. But lean on God and know that He is in control. Prayers work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson

Spinartist said:


> Made a longer t-handle for my mini chuck. Over an inch longer makes it easier to use on my 12" Delta lathe.
> Turned down a steel rod from my dead planer & used a 5/16" bolt with a cap nut using my Sherline mini metal lathe.
> Top t-handle is new one I made. Works great!!
> 
> View attachment 148115
> 
> 
> original t- handle
> View attachment 148116
> 
> New t-handle! Got finger room!!
> View attachment 148117


Nice work, how did you square the end?


----------



## Spinartist

barry richardson said:


> Nice work, how did you square the end?




Bench grinder. Just removed metal slowly till it fit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Yesterday I got a bunch of cutting boards glued up, started running them through the drum sander. Made about 15 passes total, paper tore up. Replaced it, made about 10 passes. Tore that wrap up, shut it down for the day. I hate that drum sander......

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Operator malfunction?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tony said:


> Yesterday I got a bunch of cutting boards glued up, started running them through the drum sander. Made about 15 passes total, paper tore up. Replaced it, made about 10 passes. Tore that wrap up, shut it down for the day. I hate that drum sander......



Drum sanders can be good or bad, for sure. Is the paper actually coming apart or is it just gumming up? If it's coming apart, which brand are you using? I just changed suppliers to https://www.onlineindustrialsupply.com/drsaro.html a few months ago and find their sandpaper for my Performax to be the best I've ever used. Doesn't gum up nearly as fast as others.


----------



## Tony

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Drum sanders can be good or bad, for sure. Is the paper actually coming apart or is it just gumming up? If it's coming apart, which brand are you using? I just changed suppliers to https://www.onlineindustrialsupply.com/drsaro.html a few months ago and find their sandpaper for my Performax to be the best I've ever used. Doesn't gum up nearly as fast as others.



Sad to say Larry but @Eric Rorabaugh nailed it I think. I've got a Grizzly 18" and before this I had a Grizzly 24". Hated both of them, can't get the paper to stay in the drum. I had a Performax 16" before these that I had no problem with, just wanted more power. (I run a LOT of cutting boards through mine.) I converted this one to hook & loop, thought would help me out. Not so much....

I think I'm just going to bite the bullet and buy a new (All my previous ones have been used) Supermax 19".

By the way, @Bean_counter steered me to that same paper supplier a while back, they make some pretty decent paper at a good price!


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Yesterday I got a bunch of cutting boards glued up, started running them through the drum sander. Made about 15 passes total, paper tore up. Replaced it, made about 10 passes. Tore that wrap up, shut it down for the day. I hate that drum sander......




Oh... you... Just go and put a piece of wood on the lathe already!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass

We have great customer that owns a nursery. He always brings in great tropical fruit often that I've never tried before. He asked if I had a sharp knife so of coarse I grabbed Scott's. Naturally I had to show it off again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Lou Currier

I don’t know about those hairy things

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> I don’t know about those hairy things


Those are decorations!


----------



## Blueglass

Lou Currier said:


> I don’t know about those hairy things


Rambutan they are good. He also brought Jackfruit and a a golden Dragonfruit. He grows all of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Blueglass said:


> Rambutan they are good. He also brought Jackfruit and a a golden Dragonfruit. He grows all of it.



Yep yummy stuff, lot of it around here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Last night was even better. 9:56 project 1st phase completed. The fun and challenges really start now.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Congratulations!! Always cute when they're asleep. Your first?


----------



## kweinert

Well, I'd like to say that yesterday I got my wood storage organized. However, I do like to look at myself in the mirror so I'll just say that it got less disorganized.

There are small parts of my wife's side of the garage that I can use and I had built a rough frame that I could put longer boards in and lean on the wall that sits between the freezer and the person door as it's otherwise unused space and wouldn't interfere with her parking. Over time that had gotten to be a catch-all of any kind of wood.

Yesterday I put up a couple of those wire shelves that hang from the wall and while I had all sorts of good intentions of keeping this sorted by species it quickly turned out that I don't have enough discrete shelf space for that. So it's sort of stacked that way. At least for the smaller stuff I can more easily see what's there and I did put the thins together. Thus my comment on "less disorganized."

The longer stuff still sits in the frame and leans on the wall and it is easier to find things (at least for now when I have a rough idea of where I put things - next week all bets are off though.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Blueglass Congrats...glad those days are over  If my wife got pregnant now she’d have some ‘splaining to do

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Worked on my dad’s urn all day...trying to get it done for the memorial service on Sunday. Thread to follow later. What I can say is that my new hollowing rig is DA BOMB! thanks to @Spinartist

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

@Blueglass Congratulations Les! My baby turned 23 on Wednesday, enjoy your time with that little one! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Second one my older is seven. I'm glad I did it older. I have more patience and enjoy every minute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232

Congratulations Les! My daughter will turn 11 in August. I cherish every day and am always surprised how fast time flies.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Congrats Les!! 


Just hope y'all didn't do that in your shop!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass

rocky1 said:


> Congrats Les!!
> 
> 
> Just hope y'all didn't do that in your shop!


Might have started there I can't remember?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Starting the project there mighta been acceptable, finishing it there.... Not so much!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Starting the project there mighta been acceptable, finishing it there.... Not so much!!


Unless you are @Kenbo then it is ok because its sterile. The shop I mean... I wouldn't know if Ken is sterile...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

I made a pallet wood project

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Made a few Necklace Stands for my Etsy Shop. Here is one from American Chestnut. I left the hand-hewn edge on the front of the base. This wood came from a early 1800s barn in PA.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Chestnut works..?...


----------



## Sprung

Just sprayed the first coat of finish...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

@Sprung And here I thought you'd be making a mallet. The above photo shows why I hurried and knocked them out.

Edit by the above one I meant of my daughter. I knew my time would be pretty wrapped up.


----------



## Sprung

Blueglass said:


> @Sprung And here I thought you'd be making a mallet. The above photo shows why I hurried and knocked them out.
> 
> Edit by the above one I meant of my daughter. I knew my time would be pretty wrapped up.



Hehe - Over the weekend the finish went on the mallets I've been working on, but you gotta wait until it arrives to see yours - no sneak peak pictures here! Letting the BLO cure for another day or two and they'll be in the mail to you and Colin.

And, it looks like my post didn't go through previously (internet has been crapping out on us lately), so CONGRATS, DAD!!!!


----------



## Blueglass

Thanks, I can't wait. I will count it as my birthday present. As crazy as things are here right now it may be all I get ha ha. That cup is going to be a total knock out!


----------



## Brink

I built a drawer.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## kweinert

Worked on the fire truck and made a necklace holder from a drawer front and some knobs for my wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Made a spindle for a chair.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Spinartist said:


> Made a spindle for a chair.
> 
> View attachment 148824



Do you do the color matching as well?


----------



## Spinartist

Mr. Peet said:


> Do you do the color matching as well?




No. Color matching is not something I want to do. I know a couple guys that are masters at it.


----------



## barry richardson

Hung up this pirate I just finished, made from a hunk of redwood driftwood I brought back from Fort Brag CA last year. I wire brushed it a bunch, but the darkwood ran deep, it's red in the middle though....

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Creepy cool

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Wanted to spend the night at home with my wife and kids but had a real estate agent that needed a spindle made in a hurry so they could paint the place and get it ready for open house contact me. rush job but one they paint it white I think it'll match quite well. I'll stop by tomorrow and cut it to the correct length and install it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

Made 9 fat finials fer fence posts or sumpthin... 

At a buddy's shop in West Palm Beach, Fl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Wanted to spend the night at home with my wife and kids but had a real estate agent that needed a spindle made in a hurry so they could paint the place and get it ready for open house contact me. rush job but one they paint it white I think it'll match quite well. I'll stop by tomorrow and cut it to the correct length and install it.
> 
> View attachment 148883




Did you use a steady rest?? I bet that sucker was vibrating something fierce!!


----------



## Tom Smart

Starting to find some time to get a few rough turned bowls back on the lathe. Ambrosia maple, about 16”.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Spinartist

Made a round bottom plate for the tailstock on my big lathe. The original rectangular plate was a major PIMA.
Always had to hold tailstock halfway on & reach underneath to align it to slide the tailstock back onto the lathe.
Now it slides on very easily!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Not easy getting old....Too much time on your hands. Most guys take a cutting wheel and cut a 45 on the 2 corners that go in first. Then they take the grinder and round the step, often using a chew can or soup can as the pattern. Takes a half hour or less and leaves more meat for energy transfer.

Nice job, should just have said that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Did some engraving

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13

I made a tec pen. The tube is longer than normal. I put in a G2 ink refill at the customers request.
I had to drill out the clicker part where it seats at the end of the refill and then used some epoxy to get the right depth so the tip of the ink sticks out far enough. A lil bit of tedious pita but it looks good and works good. I'll make a few more just in case someone else wants one or the guy may want more. We'll see.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Mr. Peet said:


> Not easy getting old....Too much time on your hands. Most guys take a cutting wheel and cut a 45 on the 2 corners that go in first. Then they take the grinder and round the step, often using a chew can or soup can as the pattern. Takes a half hour or less and leaves more meat for energy transfer.
> 
> Nice job, should just have said that...




Rectangular plate was welded on ends. If I cut it I'd have two separate pieces. I had the round plate with hole laying in parts drawer. All I did was trim it half way on my mini metal lathe. Took 28 minutes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Starting to find some time to get a few rough turned bowls back on the lathe. Ambrosia maple, about 16”.
> 
> View attachment 148936



must be related to @Kenbo Not a speck of sawdust. Hell my shop was that clean- The day the floor was poured.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Yeah but Tom didn't show the floor under the lathe. Ken would have taken it from across the room with no dust on the floor, before the lathe stopped spinning!

.

I just realized we have an officiall @Kenbo smiley here on Wood Barter!!!

Please note... . This guy has been sawing on this 2x4 for as long as I been here, and there ain't no damn sawdust anywhere!!! It falls and disappears.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950

yep i am a self confessed shop slob- Had a friend over the other day- He said - ya know you could get something done in here if you just cleaned up ( coming from someone with a lot of talent but spends 90% of his talent and time on cleaning- *% on planning and almost 0% on building or making sawdust) . My answer- Yikes I just did clean up!! I use the the clean till!! Method, This is I clean till I find something I would rather do, which is usually pretty damn quick!!  Now every once in a while the clutter even gets beyond my tolerance level ( way beyond heart attack ground for my friend -Tom Or Ken) and I will clean till I at least take back enough floor space to have defined paths. This is the  way and I have decided rather than fight it I will just go with the flow and  more wood.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

This works

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> must be related to @Kenbo Not a speck of sawdust. Hell my shop was that clean- The day the floor was poured.....



It ain’t always like that.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Looks like the dust collector couldn't keep up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Looks like the dust collector couldn't keep up


Neither could the broom.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Neither could the broom.



Try a shovel?


----------



## Brink

I made some mouldings

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> Try a shovel?


Yes, snow shovel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

Tom Smart said:


> Yes, snow shovel.


That is how my dad does it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> I made some mouldings
> 
> View attachment 149101
> 
> View attachment 149104
> 
> View attachment 149103
> 
> View attachment 149102



Looks like marble rails....


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Yeah but Tom didn't show the floor under the lathe. Ken would have taken it from across the room with no dust on the floor, before the lathe stopped spinning!
> 
> .
> 
> I just realized we have an officiall @Kenbo smiley here on Wood Barter!!!
> 
> Please note... . This guy has been sawing on this 2x4 for as long as I been here, and there ain't no damn sawdust anywhere!!! It falls and disappears.




Oh my gosh!!! That's hilarious. Thanks for the laugh @rocky1 , I enjoyed that. For the record, I went out to the shop yesterday to get some projects worked on and I decided that I would go out there one hour early so that I could "tidy" up a few things. 9 hours later, I was done "tidying" and I hadn't made a project or cut a piece of wood or turned on any tool, unless the vacuum counts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## CWS

Kenbo said:


> Oh my gosh!!! That's hilarious. Thanks for the laugh @rocky1 , I enjoyed that. For the record, I went out to the shop yesterday to get some projects worked on and I decided that I would go out there one hour early so that I could "tidy" up a few things. 9 hours later, I was done "tidying" and I hadn't made a project or cut a piece of wood or turned on any tool, unless the vacuum counts.


Why don't I find that hard to believe?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

CWS said:


> Why don't I find that hard to believe?



It's 100% true. I had a friend ask me what I made in the shop today. Told her that I went in with the intention of tidying for an hour and then making a few small project for the youtube channel and the rest is a blur. 9 hours gone and I don't even know where the time went. I remember at around 11:30 I looked at my watch and figured that I would be done in 30 minutes and be able to work on stuff after lunch. HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA. I'm delusional.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Kenbo said:


> Oh my gosh!!! That's hilarious. Thanks for the laugh @rocky1 , I enjoyed that. For the record, I went out to the shop yesterday to get some projects worked on and I decided that I would go out there one hour early so that I could "tidy" up a few things. 9 hours later, I was done "tidying" and I hadn't made a project or cut a piece of wood or turned on any tool, unless the vacuum counts.


What's your rate? I could use some help.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## rocky1

Oh, we all have those days too... We just don't have them very often!! Some of us have them weekly, some of us have them monthly, some of us have them once or twice a year, then there are a few of us have them when the trail to the tools we need becomes so cluttered we can't make our way across the shop to find them. And, one or two of us that see the challenge in creating a pile we can't climb over to search for them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Maybe we should all start a collection to create a travel fund for Ken? He can load up his Jeep and make a road trip to everyone's shops, spending a day in each shop cleaning. And, as he travels, take the Jeep to new places all over for some off-roading inbetween cleaning days.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

barry richardson said:


> That's a major project! Are you doing it all yourself?



Yes as time allows. I’m 75% done now - just waiting to move some wood off the last wall. Then the floors and I’m done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Sprung said:


> Maybe we should all start a collection to create a travel fund for Ken? He can load up his Jeep and make a road trip to everyone's shops, spending a day in each shop cleaning. And, as he travels, take the Jeep to new places all over for some off-roading inbetween cleaning days.


Might need a week at my place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Might need a week at my place.



Just a week??

Amateur....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert

Finished a salt and pepper mill set.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Looking good. Send me a PM with the details so I can get you paid. That virgin growth pine looks really good. Thankfully, I have lots of it.


----------



## Lou Currier

kweinert said:


> Finished a salt and pepper mill set.
> 
> View attachment 149139



I like those mechanisms...where did you get them?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Lou Currier said:


> I like those mechanisms...where did you get them?



Penn State: https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKGRINDTTB.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

What does the bottom look like? Is it the same as twist top grinders?


----------



## kweinert

Pretty much. When I get home I'll edit this and add a picture.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

Last night I took a few coffee mugs out of clamps after gluing the inserts in a few days ago. I'll have pictures when I update my classroom thread on the mugs later with the final steps.

Need to do some organizing in our basement today. Hoping to work on some more mugs - I've got a bunch that are ready to be finish turned and I'd like to get them done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Finally completed this bowl. Finish is Odie’s Oil.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a beauty Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## wombat

Slightly modified the handle on the "Joey" 
Spotted gum frame, with coolabah burl on maple for a palm swell. Also added some aluminium pins for a change.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Did a small run of cookbook/iPad stands for my Etsy shop today. Daughter wanted one made out of English Brown Oak. I found the board for this in Rick Hearne's cutoff box last week. First time I've worked with this wood. Looks like an old antique when finished. The color comes from a fungus that invades the tree and turns the wood brown while it is still growing. Evidently some mushrooms cause it and it's mostly found in England, thus the name.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## pinky

Just started a hollow vessel.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Can't wait to see the finished product!!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

@pinky Maple? Beautiful spalting. 

I cut some bowl blanks for a customer. This one is walnut 12 x 12 x 3 thick. Also shipped out a box of pot call blanks for Bryson @B Rogers. Some of them are shown below. Also sold and shipped a EC Emmerich Jointer Plane to an Etsy customer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tom Smart said:


> Finally completed this bowl. Finish is Odie’s Oil.
> 
> View attachment 149314
> 
> View attachment 149315
> 
> View attachment 149313


Very nice Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

pinky said:


> Just started a hollow vessel.
> 
> View attachment 150025



Man that spalting is beautiful

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## pinky

Larry, it is maple. The guy I got it from had a bunch of it. I grabbed one piece but might have to go back for a pile of it to share with the WB hoarders.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

pinky said:


> Larry, it is maple. The guy I got it from had a bunch of it. I grabbed one piece but might have to go back for a pile of it to share with the WB hoarders.


Get as much as you can, John. That is special. How tall will the vessel be?


----------



## B Rogers

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Did a small run of cookbook/iPad stands for my Etsy shop today. Daughter wanted one made out of English Brown Oak. I found the board for this in Rick Hearne's cutoff box last week. First time I've worked with this wood. Looks like an old antique when finished. The color comes from a fungus that invades the tree and turns the wood brown while it is still growing. Evidently some mushrooms cause it and it's mostly found in England, thus the name.
> 
> View attachment 149566


Really like that oak. I make several rustic type items. That would save some steps taken to make it look rustic. Nice job Larry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Get as much as you can, John. That is special. How tall will the vessel be?



almost 10"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

B Rogers said:


> Really like that oak. I make several rustic type items. That would save some steps taken to make it look rustic. Nice job Larry.


Hearne gets $15 per bf for this wood so you need to carefully choose your projects. I found this piece in his cut-off bin that he sells for $1 a lb. Just lucky to find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@pinky that is a sweet looking vessel...can’t wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Schroedc

For the last several weeks, I just drop stuff off at my shop, check the mail and go home. Hoping to get a weekend in the shop starting tomorrow especially since I have a three day weekend because I have to work a saw seminar at work next weekend.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

I know exactly where you're coming from! The shop being 110 - 112 degrees when I walk in after work kinda takes all the fun out of it too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rustburger

At my wifes suggestion, I decided to make some improvements to my workshop. I spent the last few days building a new workstation seen on the right side of the pic and three mobile units that allow me to shift tools around as needed.


----------



## Rustburger

Here is the pic

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Lou Currier

I spent the day cleaning and organizing the shop but you wouldn’t know it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I took out two full construction trash bags of sawdust today. Could easily do two more tomorrow. Amazing how woodworking generates more sawdust than actual projects. I did see a guy selling sawdust on Etsy. https://www.etsy.com/listing/212605...ry&ga_search_query=sawdust&ref=sr_gallery-1-3

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

My neighbor keeps telling me to sell but I really don’t want the hassle.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Lou Currier said:


> My neighbor keeps telling me to sell but I really don’t want the hassle.


Now if you had shavings from a hand plane, those go for good money to the potpourri makers. They love cherry.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kweinert

Got 12 pepper mills ready to turn. 



 

Also made some progress on the firetruck.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

kweinert said:


> Got 12 pepper mills ready to turn.
> 
> View attachment 150161
> 
> Also made some progress on the firetruck.


Some serious progress, Ken. Impressive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Finished up a couple bowl projects that have been sitting on the bench waiting for a cooler day in the shop.



First up is a little Bottle Brush Burl Bowl... Bet you can't say that 10 times real fast!

These things are so cool to turn, even when they're little. You never know what's coming out of it, but you can rest assured it's going to be full of character!

You'll have to pardon the pictures, the camera found dust in a few places I didn't see until it was on my computer.






My wife says this looks like a dog...

















SO how big is it, you say???

Oh... It ain't as a big as a golf ball.











Technically... 1 3/4" outside diameter x 1 1/4" high. Inside diameter is likewise 1 1/4".
Had I turned it a little smaller it woulda made a really nice thimble.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

Bowl #2...

Was trimming a couple Mimosa branches out of the fence awhile back and decided to cut a few pieces to play with. Really impressed with the Chatoyance this has. Turn it a little in the light and it goes from a light burgandy color to white in the grain. Really cool! Ant's had got in the branch so there were a few bug holes to fill, used a mix of microfine glitter and CA. Won't do that again. Finally got this thing centered on a jam chuck and was able to turn all the stray glitter off. Kinda had glitter everywhere.





















Dressed the bottom up a little, but it still looks like hell in the picture for some reason! 





Again... Not very big, but the golf ball would likely fit inside this one!

Big ugly mess in the bottom, culmination of several ant trails kinda had to build a bottom in it.





2 1/2" OD - 2 1/4" ID - 1 3/4" high


Finish on both is CA wet sanded with BLO to 3000 grit.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Bowl #2...
> 
> Was trimming a couple Mimosa branches out of the fence awhile back and decided to cut a few pieces to play with. Really impressed with the Chatoyance this has. Turn it a little in the light and it goes from a light burgandy color to white in the grain. Really cool! Ant's had got in the branch so there were a few bug holes to fill, used a mix of microfine glitter and CA. Won't do that again. Finally got this thing centered on a jam chuck and was able to turn all the stray glitter off. Kinda had glitter everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 150172
> 
> View attachment 150173
> 
> View attachment 150174
> 
> View attachment 150175
> 
> View attachment 150170
> 
> Dressed the bottom up a little, but it still looks like hell in the picture for some reason!
> 
> View attachment 150171
> 
> Again... Not very big, but the golf ball would likely fit inside this one!
> 
> Big ugly mess in the bottom, culmination of several ant trails kinda had to build a bottom in it.
> 
> View attachment 150176
> 
> 2 1/2" OD - 2 1/4" ID - 1 3/4" high
> 
> 
> Finish on both is CA wet sanded with BLO to 3000 grit.


I guess if you cant find your blue lighter a can of Copenhagen works too. Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

I rearranged my showroom this past weekend, with no traffic in town there is no reason to have the entire side taken up with retail when there aren't any customers. got all my vintage sewing machines on display and all the vintage hand tools. The shop side gets finished today (I got a day off of work in exchange for having to work next Saturday) Next step if this next week or two to get the trailer repaired so I can tow it (Loaned it out and it came back with bad bearings and no lights left on it but it has 800 pounds of cast iron in it I need to move) so I can get teh mill set up and spend a couple weekends cutting stuff up.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

kweinert said:


> Got 12 pepper mills ready to turn.
> 
> View attachment 150161
> 
> Also made some progress on the firetruck.




You drill press them???


----------



## Spinartist

Finished a woodturning job making spindle to be cut in half long ways to go over glass in a front door.
My computer doing goofy stuff & I couldn't load picts...
( and NO @ripjack13 I ain't trying it from my phone!!! )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Photos!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Finished a woodturning job making spindle to be cut in half long ways to go over glass in a front door.
> My computer doing goofy stuff & I couldn't load picts...
> ( and NO @ripjack13 I ain't trying it from my phone!!! )



It's easy peasy.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Finished a woodturning job making spindle to be cut in half long ways to go over glass in a front door.
> My computer doing goofy stuff & I couldn't load picts...
> ( and NO @ripjack13 I ain't trying it from my phone!!! )



Lee, I'll show you at SWAT, it's super easy my man.


----------



## ripjack13

I mades a few pens and drilled and glued up some blanks for the pen pass...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Using gorilla glue....I like it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Using gorilla glue....I like it



That's what I use when tubing blanks, works a lot better for me than CA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

My tubes always get stuck 2/3 the way in when using CA so I don’t use it anymore. Gorilla glue or 5 minute epoxy for resin blanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Lee, I'll show you at SWAT, it's super easy my man.




I'll have a new phone by SWAT, SO MAYBE...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> That's what I use when tubing blanks, works a lot better for me than CA.





Lou Currier said:


> My tubes always get stuck 2/3 the way in when using CA so I don’t use it anymore. Gorilla glue or 5 minute epoxy for resin blanks.



If I have use ca for em, i have a mixture of thick and thin ca. Thats a nice trade off....


----------



## rocky1

Seldom have a problem with CA but I tape one end of my blank up using masking tape, insert tube, push it to the tape to try and seal, (_sometimes works, sometimes doesn't_), then fill around it from the other end. End of tube fills if tape doesn't seal, but tube reamer cleans that up. Wire wheel on the bench grinder cleans the CA out of the reamer nicely. If the tape sticks with the CA, simply turn it off. 

On 2 piece blanks, I always tape the ends in the middle of the pen. Since I'm pushing the tube tight on that end, I do minimal trimming on that end, and it makes for clean match on grain in the middle.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kweinert

Spinartist said:


> You drill press them???



Yes. 

First cut them all to the same rough size then set up a stop block so the bit was centered for the first one. Set the depth stop for one end, drilled all on that end. Reset the depth stop, drill other end. Change bits, drill through (flipping to complete.)

When I turn them I have a couple of wedges that fit on a pen mandrel to hold them steady.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Nothing exciting in my Shop, just stocking up for show season. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tony said:


> Nothing exciting in my Shop, just stocking up for show season. Tony
> View attachment 150240


What finish do you put on your cutting boards? Looks nice. Also, I admire the bravery of you Texans doing woodworking in flip-flops. You must not ever drop sharp or heavy objects. I use steel-toed safety shoes and they have saved me lots of pain over the years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> What finish do you put on your cutting boards? Looks nice. Also, I admire the bravery of you Texans doing woodworking in flip-flops. You must not ever drop sharp or heavy objects. I use steel-toed safety shoes and they have saved me lots of pain over the years.


I was thinking same on shoes- then remembered it was @Tony and realized with his diminutive stature, it would not drop far enough to hurt...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mike1950 said:


> I was thinking same on shoes- then remembered it was @Tony and realized with his stature, it would not drop far enough to hurt...



That's just plain cruel, but funny.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tony

FranklinWorkshops said:


> What finish do you put on your cutting boards? Looks nice. Also, I admire the bravery of you Texans doing woodworking in flip-flops. You must not ever drop sharp or heavy objects. I use steel-toed safety shoes and they have saved me lots of pain over the years.



Larry, I use mineral oil first then a mix of mineral oil and wax from @rocky1. As for the shoes, it's probably not the smartest decision in the world but I hate wearing shoes. So far I haven't lost a toe, hope the trend continues. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> I was thinking same on shoes- then remembered it was @Tony and realized with his diminutive stature, it would not drop far enough to hurt...



GRRRRRRR!!

(Insert Clyde here)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tony said:


> Larry, I use mineral oil first then a mix of mineral oil and wax from @rocky1. As for the shoes, it's probably not the smartest decision in the world but I hate wearing shoes. So far I haven't lost a toe, hope the trend continues. Tony



So it's a beeswax emulsified with mineral oil? I use a beeswax / jojoba oil blend so that's about the same. Thanks.


----------



## Tony

FranklinWorkshops said:


> So it's a beeswax emulsified with mineral oil? I use a beeswax / jojoba oil blend so that's about the same. Thanks.



Basically yes. I do a little less than 4-1 mix, heat it up and rub it on.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tony said:


> Basically yes. I do a little less than 4-1 mix, heat it up and rub it on.


Same mix with jojoba. I also give the customer a small container of the finish so they can refresh it as needed. If they wash the board with water, the wood fibers will stiffen and stand up which makes the board feel very rough. Do you go through a grain-raising cycle with water before you apply the mineral oil? I normally wet and re-sand twice before applying the beeswax rub.


----------



## Tony

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Same mix with jojoba. I also give the customer a small container of the finish so they can refresh it as needed. If they wash the board with water, the wood fibers will stiffen and stand up which makes the board feel very rough. Do you go through a grain-raising cycle with water before you apply the mineral oil? I normally wet and re-sand twice before applying the beeswax rub.



Yes, I mist them with water, let it dry , then knock the grain down with a quick sanding of 150.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

I don't ever drop anything on my toes, my stuff all falls on the other side of the lathe, so I have to walk around, and bend over and pick it up. Had to laugh last DOT physical, the doc acted like he was impressed that I could touch my toes without a problem. He obviously doesn't know how much stuff us old guys drop.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Yes, I mist them with water, let it dry , then knock the grain down with a quick sanding of 150.



Yer toes???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Moving the conversation away from @Tony ‘s unprotected toes, after watching @Kenbo ’s videos I’ve started refurbishing my dad’s plane and chisels. Thanks, Ken. Good luck with those sandals, Tony.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tom Smart said:


> Moving the conversation away from @Tony ‘s unprotected toes, after watching @Kenbo ’s videos I’ve started refurbishing my dad’s plane and chisels. Thanks, Ken. Good luck with those sandals, Tony.
> 
> View attachment 150256
> 
> View attachment 150253
> 
> View attachment 150254


Are you soaking them in vinegar? The parts all look in very good shape, including the rosewood knob and tote. That wood always takes a beating. 
I went searching in my tool boxes to find old Stanley chisels for you and I found a 750 just like yours but it was 1". I have a 720 (the long blade) and it was ¼". Sorry I couldn't help you. Maybe other members here can.


----------



## Lou Currier

Worked on a firewood vase...should be a nice piece if it holds together.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Are you soaking them in vinegar? The parts all look in very good shape, including the rosewood knob and tote. That wood always takes a beating.
> I went searching in my tool boxes to find old Stanley chisels for you and I found a 750 just like yours but it was 1". I have a 720 (the long blade) and it was ¼". Sorry I couldn't help you. Maybe other members here can.


Yes, Larry they are in white vinegar. I’ll give it a day or two in there. There wasn’t a lot of rust or discoloration but this will hopefully help. 

Thanks very much for looking. I found a 3/4” on eBay and it should be here before the end of the week. Now I just need to invest in the right sharpening tools that will fit both the plane and chisels.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I've used white vinegar many times and it works great but turns the steel darker. No problem with a user plane, of course. 

Glad you found the chisel on eBay. I've bought and sold a lot of tools there over the years. 

I sharpen all my flat blades using various grits of sandpaper attached to a large piece of plate glass. Works great, just keep a lot of honing oil on the sandpaper and use a good sharpening jig to keep the correct angle.


----------



## Tom Smart

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I've used white vinegar many times and it works great but turns the steel darker. No problem with a user plane, of course.
> 
> Glad you found the chisel on eBay. I've bought and sold a lot of tools there over the years.
> 
> I sharpen all my flat blades using various grits of sandpaper attached to a large piece of plate glass. Works great, just keep a lot of honing oil on the sandpaper and use a good sharpening jig to keep the correct angle.


I don’t have a good piece of glass but I saved some granite when we redid the kitchen.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tom Smart said:


> I don’t have a good piece of glass but I saved some granite when we redid the kitchen.


Perfect. I also have a piece of granite that I use for lapping plane soles. Anything hard and dead flat is all you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Nothing exciting in my Shop, just stocking up for show season. Tony
> View attachment 150240




You're now doing Wyoming shaped cutting boards!! Nice!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Not in the shop but what they get me into at work. Ok more like what I get my self into. Lol

Reactions: Creative 4


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

WTH!?!?!?


----------



## steve bellinger

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> WTH!?!?!?


theres a ten foot hole under me is all. Lol. Under me is a walk out of the storm cellar. Didn't have a long enough ladder so made do with what I had. And yes I tried getting the young guys to do it but they said heck NO. Darn kids make a sixty year old man show them up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

steve bellinger said:


> theres a ten foot hole under me is all. Lol. Under me is a walk out of the storm cellar. Didn't have a long enough ladder so made do with what I had. And yes I tried getting the young guys to do it but they said heck NO. Darn kids make a sixty year old man show them up.



Tennesseans always find a way to get the job done.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

That ten foot hole is called a grave!!!


Of course I would've climbed up there too...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Yea the fall don't hurt it's landing on the concrete that sucks. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Man is standing on an unextended 16' extension ladder, 3' foot above the 2x6, sitting on top of a footer block, sitting on a concrete wall, saying he ain't got a long enough ladder???? 

Doing the math quickly here... 10' hole + 8" footer block + 1 1/2" (2x6) + 1 1/4" ladder rung, + 3' up the ladder = like, not quite 14' 

Wouldn't it have maybe been a little bit safer sitting footer blocks at the bottom of the wall, sitting a piece of 2x6 across them, and extending the ladder? 

I mean, I know you wouldn't be the correct distance from the base of the wall, if one were truly concerned about safety, but obviously that went out the window on the other side of the house somewhere. However, it certainly couldn't have kicked out, and someone could have stood on the wall and secured the ladder for you! 

And, I thought I was crazy climbing around like a monkey on the fully extended mast of the forklift occasionally at 60 years old. Or, working on light fixtures standing on a stack of pallets on the forklift 16' in the air.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## steve bellinger

Yea Rocky that about sums it up. Lol and yea I still do crap like that on a 40 foot ladder when I need to. The kids that were helping me thought I was crazy and they are the ones that took the pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Switched out the switch on the table saw. 

Tried to use the old cover on the band saw switch but the internals were too different. Debated with myself on whether it was worth $15 to replace a perfectly good switch to get the big paddle STOP. No conclusion but leaning in that direction. 

Finished up a couple of pepper mills. 


 
Cherry, cherry, maple, pine, pine, Honduras mahogany, same, cocobolo.

My jig/cone split, made a new one but it needed a little tuning, it was hot, getting late (wanted to spend a little time with my wife), so I put that on hold. Have 3 to finish tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

Made a few hollow forms using Norfolk Island Pine. 3/16" wall thickness.
Hollowing with spy camera sittin on bar stool! Effortless!!



3 Vessels. No finish on them. All will get tops or rims.
Some repair fill to do after soaking in boiled linseed oil..




Spy cam set up attached to my outrigger hollower.




VERY easy to use. Just draw tool on screen with dry erase marker & then draw a depth/wall thickness line around it to hollow the whole piece!!




Depth line to edge of wood for final thickness!!



@Lou Currier

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

Made finial from African blackwood for palm hollow form.
Last one of these sold for $375.00 at AAW auction!
Crappy phone photos.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

steve bellinger said:


> theres a ten foot hole under me is all. Lol. Under me is a walk out of the storm cellar. Didn't have a long enough ladder so made do with what I had. And yes I tried getting the young guys to do it but they said heck NO. Darn kids make a sixty year old man show them up.


25 yrs in biz my biggest accident was a 5' fall by of course my safety guy.. Where there is a will there is a way to do it..... right!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I needed to be in the shop turning more pens for an order I got on Friday. I was supposed to be off at about 6 but got a call of an injured eagle. Most of these calls are actually a hawk, but this time was a bald eagle. After I located it, another officer came and we caught it. It's now in the hands of the rehabber... Here's my coworker with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 17


----------



## Wildthings

That is cool Eric! What type of injury did it sustained? Hopefully not gunshot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Turned a His and Hers set of guestbook pens for my son's wedding.

Gatsby Gold Click and Gatsby Gold and Gun Metal Twist - Both wrapped in Honduran Rosewood Burl, both sporting CA finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Made an auxiliary switch for my lathe.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Wildthings, the vet said a broken wing and a small laceration. The broken bone is not in the shoulder which is a good thing. Should make a full recovery.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## dehn0045

Growing up in Minnesota I still remember seeing a bald eagle for the first time, I was about 10 years old and we were camping in the boundary waters. It was pretty unusual to see them back then. Now, I spend about 2 weeks a year in east-central Minnesota and usually see one or two a year. Last year I saw 3 in 5 days. Pretty amazing recovery they have made, very pretty bird. But I wouldn't be too comfortable holding one in my lap

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I needed to be in the shop turning more pens for an order I got on Friday. I was supposed to be off at about 6 but got a call of an injured eagle. Most of these calls are actually a hawk, but this time was a bald eagle. After I located it, another officer came and we caught it. It's now in the hands of the rehabber... Here's my coworker with it.
> 
> View attachment 150615


Great work guys. We have more and more eagles around SE Ohio lately. They are along the Hocking River and lake Logan.


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> I mades a few pens and drilled and glued up some blanks for the pen pass...
> 
> View attachment 150194
> 
> View attachment 150195
> 
> View attachment 150196
> 
> View attachment 150197



Marc what kind of glue are you using to glue up the pen blanks?


----------



## Clay3063

Clay3063 said:


> Marc what kind of glue are you using to glue up the pen blanks?


Nevermind. I turned the page and saw where you are using gorilla glue. I have been using a medium CA for a while now and usually works quite well.... except when it doesn't. I will definitely give this a try in the future.


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> Nevermind. I turned the page and saw where you are using gorilla glue. I have been using a medium CA for a while now and usually works quite well.... except when it doesn't. I will definitely give this a try in the future.



you need to "activate" it with water. so i have a little water bottle i squirt a drop or two of water in the blank hole then glue the tube in...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> you need to "activate" it with water. so i have a little water bottle i squirt a drop or two of water in the blank hole then glue the tube in...



That's what I do too. I started using CA for tubing and didn't have good luck with it. @rocky1 told me to try Gorilla Glue, works much better for me. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I know of 3 nesting pairs of bald eagles around here. We also have a couple of golden eagles here some. Now those are some big birds. Yea, it was kind of tense holding that thing. Those talons and beak was ready to tear some flesh. I got a call and it was heading into surgery. They said they would let me know the prognosis in a couple of days.

Reactions: Like 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

Several nesting pairs along the Missouri, Washburn, ND up to Riverdale at Garrison Dam. Started with one pair back in the early eighties. last I heard they were up to 10 - 12 nesting pair. 

As cool as that is however, during the winter they migrate down out of Canada and Alaska and hang out along the river, where they feed on injured fish that have come through the turbines at the dam. Spent many a day fishing off the wing walls at the dam when there would be 25 - 30 eagles diving for fish. Sometimes from not very high, occasionally from some insane heights! Not uncommon for them play or fight or whatever they do, and you get to see some real impressive aerial acrobatics. Ranks right up there at the top of my list of things I've been blessed to see.

Here in Florida, we have one in the neighborhood that thinks he's a buzzard. See him feeding on road kill on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert

Finished up the last 3 pepper mills. Two walnut, one curly maple.

Side note: it's interesting/amusing to see the word 'Curly' virtually appearing as the blank spins around. It was written on the blank and it's like any other ghosting phenomenon when you're turning air, was just a little unexpected.

So those will be getting packed up and sent out, hopefully today if not tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


>



I agree Lou! I'd like to see those ghostly apparitions or as they say, "It didn't happen". LOL!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lonewolf

Eric, that has to be one of the most satisfying parts of your job . better than dealing with people breaking game laws. 
We are very thankful for guys like you to take care of these Awsome creatures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It is rewarding. Sad to say, i just saw received a call about the eagle. Due to severe internal injuries that they found when they went to do surgery, the eagle had to be euthanized. So sad!

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It is rewarding. Sad to say, i just saw received a call about the eagle. Due to severe internal injuries that they found when they went to do surgery, the eagle had to be euthanized. So sad!



That's truly sad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It is rewarding. Sad to say, i just saw received a call about the eagle. Due to severe internal injuries that they found when they went to do surgery, the eagle had to be euthanized. So sad!



Terrible news. Probably hit by car. We have a bald eagle that comes around here to visit the trout streams in a large state park next to us. I talked to the park ranger one day after we saw it and learned that he's a regular visitor. The ranger said he seems to know when they stock the trout! They named him "Henry." 
Evidently been visiting here for many years.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pinky

Was able to get back in the shop to work on the hollow vessel I have mounted. Actually hollowed it out a few days back and glue on a collar. First attempt at enhancing a collar. Think I'm going to dye the maple.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony

pinky said:


> Was able to get back in the shop to work on the hollow vessel I have mounted. Actually hollowed it out a few days back and glue on a collar. First attempt at enhancing a collar. Think I'm going to dye the maple.
> 
> View attachment 150773
> 
> View attachment 150774



John, that looks stupendous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

WOW!! Love the collar! What did you use to make the pattern??

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

WOW! That is stupendous

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> WOW! That is stupendous




You just calm down & rub the bevel!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## pinky

First time trying a tool set up I made a few years back. A while back, woodintyuuu came and gave a demo at our local Woodcraft. I was also selling him a huge birdseye maple log so he invited me to assist him. He had a router mounted to a sliding table for shaping the teapots he makes. I took a few pics and scrounged up what I needed to make one. First time trying it out. Plan on experimenting with it more. I'll post a pic later.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pinky

Busted... I was going to let everyone think I could carve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 6 | Useful 1


----------



## gman2431

pinky said:


> First time trying a tool set up I made a few years back. A while back, woodintyuuu came and gave a demo at our local Woodcraft. I was also selling him a huge birdseye maple log so he invited me to assist him. He had a router mounted to a sliding table for shaping the teapots he makes. I took a few pics and scrounged up what I needed to make one. First time trying it out. Plan on experimenting with it more. I'll post a pic later.



Cliff does some pretty wild stuff with that setup.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

That's power carving!


----------



## pinky

off the lathe... dye the maple???

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

No dye the maple........

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Blueglass

I think it will pop just fine when finish hits it. The darkness of the collar and the black lines will contrast the light natural tone great IMO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

I'm with Greg and Les, no dye. Beautiful piece, I really like it John! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

pinky said:


> Busted... I was going to let everyone think I could carve.
> 
> View attachment 150786
> 
> View attachment 150787


That's some cool stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky

I don't know why but I picture this piece red with a high gloss. The black lines will still come through. Having said that, I have a big sycamore bowl I ruined by dyeing it, so

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

pinky said:


> I don't know why but I picture this piece red with a high gloss. The black lines will still come through. Having said that, I have a big sycamore bowl I ruined by dyeing it, so



I think it would look cool blue. But that is my favorite color....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

No dye


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I agree with most everyone else. No dye. I would just do a high gloss finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

@pinky I’d consider bleaching it instead of dye... the spalt lines should stay and the background will turn even more white. Acrylic finish to avoid the yellow from oil based stuff. 

Very cool looking piece!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pinky

@DKMD 
Love that idea!


----------



## Wildthings

Dye it Dye it Dye it Dye it Dye it Dye it Dye it Dye it Dye it Dye it Dye it Dye it Dye it Dye it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Busy packing cracks... excited too see this new net once it's done tho!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Blueglass

Dalbergia Sissoo

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

At this point, someone could have ran off with half my tools and wood and I wouldn't even know it. Have barely seen the inside of my shop the past couple months...

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Ray D

Sprung said:


> At this point, someone could have ran off with half my tools and wood and I wouldn't even know it. Have barely seen the inside of my shop the past couple months...


Agreed! Way to hot to be playing in my shop here in Florida.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> At this point, someone could have ran off with half my tools and wood and I wouldn't even know it. Have barely seen the inside of my shop the past couple months...



Address?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Ray D said:


> Agreed! Way to hot to be playing in my shop here in Florida.



Was in mine for about 20 minutes looking for drill bit the other morning, 85o and 95% humidity at 8 o:clock in the morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

According to my better half my shop needs cleaned but I wouldn't know have really been in there to speak of. I hope this weekend to make it out there to see if any blanks have started to reproduce yet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> According to my better half my shop needs cleaned but I wouldn't know have really been in there to speak of. I hope this weekend to make it out there to see if any blanks have started to reproduce yet!



Show her a picture of mine, she'll leave you alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Mine looks almost as bad as Tony's, pretty sure my blanks are reproducing. Can't find time to turn anything and when I do it's too damn hot in the shop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

We've just been busy. 4 of the last 8 weeks have been spent travelling. Had to take extra time to deliberate a call to another church - decided to stay, so thankfully we're not moving - but that took a lot of time. Lots of things coming up with family and work. What was supposed to be a slow summer has been anything but! Hopefully when it's cool this fall I can sneak in lots of shop time. My wife is getting antsy for me to get some of the projects for our home done, so that should yield some good shop time.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass

rocky1 said:


> Mine looks almost as bad as Tony's, pretty sure my blanks are reproducing. Can't find time to turn anything and when I do it's too damn hot in the shop.


Sounds like you are in FL and not SD, ha ha. I'm waiting on a router bit to be delivered to do more.


----------



## rocky1

Yeah I quit going back and forth. Was up for 2 weeks in 2016 and haven't been back since. Don't miss the traveling at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Ya all need to get up earlier lol. I'm up by 3:00 at the latest and don't have to be to work till 7:30. Gives me at least a couple hours if I have something going on and nice and cool. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

is just crazy!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Hell, I don't go to sleep until 3 most mornings!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Trying to finish up this...a shelf or another table stand thingy, then I gotta start on the geetar

Quit early today...3pm ish

Yesterday almost killed me.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

FLQuacker said:


> Trying to finish up this...a shelf or another table stand thingy, then I gotta start on the geetar
> 
> Quit early today...3pm ish
> 
> Yesterday almost killed me.
> 
> View attachment 151186


sycamore?


----------



## FLQuacker

@vegas urban lumber 

Cherry.....some truly wild grain stuff I ran across. This is a crotch piece 36" x 12 (widest) from the slab I had.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

FLQuacker said:


> @vegas urban lumber
> 
> Cherry.....some truly wild grain stuff I ran across. This is a crotch piece 36" x 12 (widest) from the slab I had.


very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Cutn pots....I'm gonna have a stash when I fire up the lathe this year!

Lord it's hot!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD

Cored a little elm burl blank for a pair of natural edged bowls. Lots of hand sanding left to do after they dry a bit.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 6


----------



## kweinert

Not anything woodworking. 

My wife needed a cheese pump so we picked up one of these: 


and I cut a piece of plexi to fit the top of the crockpot, drilled a hole for the pump, and there you go. 

Works pretty well and eliminates the dropping of cheese everywhere.


----------



## Clay3063

kweinert said:


> Not anything woodworking.
> 
> My wife needed a cheese pump so we picked up one of these:
> 
> 
> and I cut a piece of plexi to fit the top of the crockpot, drilled a hole for the pump, and there you go.
> 
> Works pretty well and eliminates the dropping of cheese everywhere.



Cheese pump? What's a cheese pump? If your cheese can be pumped you ain't making it right. Just sayin.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

DKMD said:


> Cored a little elm burl blank for a pair of natural edged bowls. Lots of hand sanding left to do after they dry a bit.
> 
> View attachment 151239
> 
> View attachment 151240



Doc, those are beautiful! Good work Dude!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> Not anything woodworking.
> 
> My wife needed a cheese pump so we picked up one of these:
> 
> 
> and I cut a piece of plexi to fit the top of the crockpot, drilled a hole for the pump, and there you go.
> 
> Works pretty well and eliminates the dropping of cheese everywhere.




you need to eliminate the , https// when you post links from amazon....just start the link from the , www.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kweinert

Clay3063 said:


> Cheese pump? What's a cheese pump? If your cheese can be pumped you ain't making it right. Just sayin.



amazon.com/Heinz-511030-Easy-Pump/dp/B001AB4G7G

And the cheese sauce is similar to this: amazon.com/dp/B00FRFSB0O

but you could do home made cheese sauce as well, just can't have the chunkies in it since that'd block the pump.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> Cored a little elm burl blank for a pair of natural edged bowls. Lots of hand sanding left to do after they dry a bit.
> 
> View attachment 151239
> 
> View attachment 151240


Thems is real nice. 

It doesn’t get much better than those two.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I started on a fillet knife. Fbe burl from @justallan and the knife blank from @Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Lou Currier

Why did you use black glue?


----------



## dehn0045

I truly admire guys that have neat and clean workshops where everything has it's place. I'm a bit of a packrat and I'm cheap, so my shop is a terrible mess. Anyway, I used my shop time this weekend to make these shelves. Still need to organize a bit, nothing fancy, but it is a big improvement for my workspace...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I spent the afternoon in a sweltering barn pulling lumber ordered by a local craftsman. Thankfully, my wife and daughter helped since many of these boards were 18-20" wide and 16' long of Eastern White Pine that was sawn 110 years ago. Gorgeous pumpkin color like old EWP turns.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> Why did you use black glue?


I know! I know! It shows off the file work on the spine better by filling in the low gaps! You'll see

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

DKMD said:


> Cored a little elm burl blank for a pair of natural edged bowls. Lots of hand sanding left to do after they dry a bit.
> 
> View attachment 151239
> 
> View attachment 151240



Uhmmm Doc! If you plan on heating the shop with those little cored bowls out of that, I'd be happy to send you shipping and a few chunks of Red Oak to take their place!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

beautiful!


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Why did you use black glue?


Black enamel paint for the file work...
I used what i had, then epoxied over it...


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Why did you use black glue?





Molokai said:


> Barry, i am glad you like it. Here is the pic i took before sending. Its my vision of random filework and probably my last. I like geometry, not random.
> Thanks for that nice looking DIW
> 
> View attachment 45313





Molokai said:


> Thanks!
> I drilled the hole.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Its filled with dyed epoxy.



Trying to do it like tom does, but i didnt have any dye for the epoxy...


----------



## Spinartist

made a picture frame from Norfolk Island Pine

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Is that from your recent score?


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Is that from your recent score?




No. I cut up a dry log to make it. Client wants 8 more

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Am getting into power carving bowls following a class I had last week. Worked on a piece of 12/4 crotch walnut today and will show it when finished. Also found in my stash these two blocks of 8 x 8 x 12 Guatemalan rosewood that should make some smaller bowls. Got these from Rick Hearne many years ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Can't wait. Is that the class in Gatlinburg?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Can't wait. Is that the class in Gatlinburg?


Yes, it was. I highly recommend the Arrowmont School of Arts and Crafts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Am getting into power carving bowls following a class I had last week. Worked on a piece of 12/4 crotch walnut today and will show it when finished. Also found in my stash these two blocks of 8 x 8 x 12 Guatemalan rosewood that should make some smaller bowls. Got these from Rick Hearne many years ago.
> 
> View attachment 151488




What is your appraoch to work around the rotted center? And the crack?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

ripjack13 said:


> What is your appraoch to work around the rotted center? And the crack?


Don't know yet. The pith was eaten out by termites so it's not rot in the normal sense. I will open the block by sawing along the season crack for sure. Lots of rosewood logs have significant termite damage. The damage on these two blocks seems to be limited only to the area around the pith. Will post photos of what I find when we get to that point. The artisans here may have some suggestions.

In any case, there will be lots of blanks for calls, pens, bottle stoppers, etc. coming onto the WB market as I process these two into bowl blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wedding for youngest daughter coming in September. She wants 36 of these for the tables. They are still wet, so they will all crack by the middle of Sep. I’ll put em in some bags with shavings and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve bellinger

I found a old man in a tree.lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung

It has been far too long since I've had shop time. Today I got to remedy that. And should get back out there Friday and Saturday.

Today I made drawer fronts for my router table and outfeed table. Walnut for the router table and soft maple for the outfeed table (except for one, which is something different, because I ran out of already planed maple and my planer is inaccessible right now.) Still need to make the door for the front of the router compartment. Can't say I'm too crazy about how the drawer pulls look, but the price was right - made using walnut cutoffs instead of buying something.









Also put together a nightstand for our boys' room. It will be done up in milk paint, so I used it as a good opportunity to use up some plywood pieces I had laying around and it became a screw together project since I can fill in and paint over the screw holes.

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Worked on a black walnut crotch 12/4 to make a bowl. Since I'm not a turner, I used an angle grinder and several different types of cutters and flap discs to do the shaping. Lots of hand sanding and some carving tools also required. I have two coats of pure mineral oil on it and will add several more before it's used by my wife as a fruit bowl. I thoroughly enjoyed learning how to do this. It's obviously hand carved which many people like. Imperfect sells on Etsy, where I'll be posting some of these. 

If you wondering, I curved one of the corners to cut out an encroaching decayed side limb. Started to cut the others the same way but then decided I liked it being a bit more artistic. Wife loves it so much she awarded me 10 HAPS. For those of you not familiar with HAPS, it means Husband Appreciation Points. First time in 48 years that I've ever been in double digits.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice n funky looking. I like it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Worked on a black walnut crotch 12/4 to make a bowl. Since I'm not a turner, I used an angle grinder and several different types of cutters and flap discs to do the shaping. Lots of hand sanding and some carving tools also required. I have two coats of pure mineral oil on it and will add several more before it's used by my wife as a fruit bowl. I thoroughly enjoyed learning how to do this since it's obviously hand carved.
> 
> If you wondering, I curved one of the corners to cut out an encroaching decayed side limb. Started to cut the others the same way but then decided I liked it being a bit more artistic. Wife loves it so much she awarded me 10 HAPS. For those of you not familiar with HAPS, it means Husband Appreciation Points. First time in 48 years that I've ever been in double digits.
> 
> View attachment 151680
> 
> View attachment 151681



Very cool Larry! I really like the shape, and that is a spectacular piece of wood. Your creativity is inspiring, well done sir! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I like it!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Haps...... beautiful piece though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Haps...... beautiful piece though.



Now we know who's wearing the pants!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

woodtickgreg said:


> Haps...... beautiful piece though.


We also have WAPS. We don't really keep score but it feels good to be awarded points and not just word praise that can be boring and repetitive. Really impressive accomplishments get WAPS or HAPS. Perfect marriage for 48 years so something is working.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

gman2431 said:


> Now we know who's wearing the pants!!


It's not who wears the pants but who has the wallet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

One of my table saws fell apart on me. 



 

Ok, didn't really fall apart on me. Broke it down so I can restore it. Have started to also break down the Sprunger Brothers 8" table saw I also have for restoration. Tomorrow I will break down the 24" Delta Scroll Saw for restoration. Doing three at once. When I have more pics and time, I'll do a classroom thread of the restores.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So why would you do all 3 at the same time?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Mix and match parts...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Sprung said:


> One of my table saws fell apart on me.
> 
> View attachment 151729
> 
> Ok, didn't really fall apart on me. Broke it down so I can restore it. Have started to also break down the Sprunger Brothers 8" table saw I also have for restoration. Tomorrow I will break down the 24" Delta Scroll Saw for restoration. Doing three at once. When I have more pics and time, I'll do a classroom thread of the restores.



Matt, you sure love a challenge. I always dread such work on one machine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> So why would you do all 3 at the same time?



Time. I promised my wife that come September I'd start going full tilt on building furniture for our home whenever I can find time to get into the shop. With a 10" table saw, 8" table saw, and 24" scroll saw sitting around, they're taking up space that I really need in the garage. Once they're all restored, the 8" one will go into the basement for temporary storage, maybe get set up in the turning area of the basement for cutting smaller blanks. The scroll saw will also go in the basement in the turning area, where it'll give me something different to do/try when it's too cold to work in the garage. The bare saw, minus stand and motor, is quite heavy itself, so I don't exactly want to haul it downstairs for storage, just to haul it back upstairs later this year or next year to restore it.

The 10" I hadn't planned to buy, and now I own 3 table saws, but it was a Sprunger Brothers and the price was good. My plan has been to, once the 8" was restored, build a sled for it and dedicate it to crosscutting and leave my Ridgid R4512 w/ Vega fence set up for ripping. But, with the Sprunger 10" now, I'll set that one up as a dedicated crosscutting saw with its own sled. Plus I will have fewer number of times that I will have to set up and take down tables in the driveway for painting.

Plus my summer got away from me and was unexpectedly busy. I was really hoping to spend a good 6 weeks or so restoring one machine at a time. Yeah, that didn't happen... Any plans I had for this summer in regards to what I was going to get done and when I was going to get it done went out the window - both in regards to work and to shop projects. My summer has not in the least bit gone as I was initially anticipating it going.



FranklinWorkshops said:


> Matt, you sure love a challenge. I always dread such work on one machine.



Yeah, I do like a good challenge. I have ADHD and get bored of doing the same thing over and over real easily. And I'm also the type of person likes to try and do new things. When it comes to projects in the shop, I have a tendency to bounce around between projects. The other reality is that the two table saws are so simple in their construction that it took no time to disassemble and, once the work is done, won't take much to reassemble them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Well, I attempted to turn Corey's pen this evening. Ordered 2 Majestic Jr kits from PSI. Opened the first, the tip was stuck in the tube side of the center band assembly, (_which is the liner inside of the cap_). Tried pulling it out, wouldn't move! (_Couldn't get hold of it real good._) Tried pushing it out backwards, wouldn't move. Finally grabbed the pen disassembly tool, (_thinking it needed a little gentle persuasion_) and knocked it out, only to discover the inside of the band is threaded on the top side, for whatever reason, and said threads just happens to be the same thread used on the tip! And, the damn thing was run in 2-3 threads. Needless to say knocking it apart didn't do the threads any good, and I left the first couple threads off the tip in the top of the center band. 

I would say that MAYBE they screw them in there to protect the finish on the tip during shipping, but I've never seen 2 finished pen parts in a single bag from PSI, ever. Hell they seldom put 2 parts of any nature in a single bag, let alone 2 finished parts in a bag.

So I said, well shuckey darn, (_or something like that_), grabbed the other kit to rob the tip out of it, (_thinking it was really wise of me to order 2 kits in case I had issues with one of them_), and there's no damn tip in it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Seems like I had a better day than @rocky1. I needed some simple business card/notepad/iPhone/whatever holders for my Etsy shop. I used my scrap/cutoff pile for these. First is made from 400 year old longleaf pine, second is a rosewood, third and fourth are American chestnut with their hand-hewn edges featured. Buyers on Etsy love old, recovered wood used in items they can afford to buy and the hand-hewn marks make it special.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier

I let everyone the pallet look


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Had an Etsy order for a baby gym so I made five. Two with curly black walnut and three with curly cherry. For those who are unfamiliar with this great product, here are some photos. Infants love them, and so do the parents. They sell great.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1

Well I undertook a little furniture restoration project today...

My mother had an antique rocking chair, all hand made, that was damaged when they moved into their new house, 13 years ago, and she asked me if I could try and fix it. So of course, I said I would. Three broken rungs and a broken rocker!














First order of business was to cut parts for repairs...





I did say it was a little furniture restoration project, quit scratching your heads!!!





Should you ever have a moment of feeling really froggy on your lathe, try turning 1/8" dowels 4" long on your lathe! That was interesting!! Wasn't bad down to about 3.5 mm, but between 3.5 and 3 mm things just start getting really flimsy. Even at 3.5 mm you can't tighten the quill on the tailstock cause stuff just gets all bowed up and crooked, so you're pretty much turning this stuff loose. Simply touch the live center with anything and it stops turning kind of loose.





Yeah, I know I should have cut the rocker straight with the grain, steamed it and bent it, but this is a restoration project, therefore I had to run with the original program on parts. SO... It simply got sawed out.

Had to hand drill all my holes for the rungs, as in fingers on the bit, no room to get anything else in there. Back rung I couldn't even get the bit in square, until I was in about an 1/8". Attempts to squeeze rungs in on the side with the rocker attached resulted in it splitting on the end as well, but it broke nice and clean right at the nail, so I inserted rungs, squeezed it back together nice and tight, and CAed everything in place before the urge to cut another rocker overwhelmed me.

All glued back together! Ready for finish!!





Initial coat of Minwax Natural didn't quite get me where I wanted with this.





Blended a little Minwax Mahogany in with the Natural to give it a little color.









Mom is happy looking at pictures, I'm sure she'll be happier yet when I deliver it. Yes, I do intend taking measurements on this thing, and building a few more in the future. It stands a little over 6 inches high, is about 3 1/4" square.

The chair was originally hand carved by an old gentleman named WA Horne down in Trenton, FL late 60s early 70s. Dad used to have bees on his property and he gave Dad 2 of these chairs, the second had arms, and apparently legs because it walked off somewhere in time. One of those things that was on the shelf and disappeared, don't know when, just looked up there one day and realized it was gone. While there is a lot of semi-crude work in it, it is absolutely amazing in many respects. It honestly does not look sanded at all, it was carved that cleanly. The existing rungs under the chair, hand carved, varied from 2.82 mm to 3.17 mm, that's pretty amazing tolerances when carved with a knife.

More amazing yet, somewhere along the way dad gave him a beehive for a pattern and he built him a scale model beehive, complete with bottom board, lid, hivebody and shallow super, complete with 10 scale model frames in each box. The work there is absolutely astounding. Fit on everything is absolutely perfect. The largest pieces in the frames are barely 1/8" square, the rest of it, you just scratch your head and wonder how he did it.

Hopefully the old fart is smiling somewhere above, over my fixing his chair, and isn't grumpy because I didn't hand carve it all.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Great job, @rocky1. Miniatures are almost as time consuming to make as standard size pieces. The craftsman who made the original was probably like my grandfather who loved to sit on the front porch of the old farm house after a hard day farming and whittle small toys for us grandkids. Great memories. It's nice that their creations still survive and are treasured.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Now if he can only finish a pen

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert

I was out in the shop this weekend - but all I did was clean. I'm not in the running for the Kenbo Clean Shop competition but it is looking much better. Added a couple of shelves for sandpaper under the drum sander so the stacks don't fall over when I move it. Added a shelf under the router for the panel bit set that's too large to fit in any of the drawers. Generally just cleaned up and organized one cabinet.

I mainly did it because my wife was getting itchy about how it looked and I needed a bigger surface available so I can start assembling the fire truck. The only piece not made is the gear shift.

Oh, and I did some modifications to our little camper. Took out the hanging bars in the front wardrobes. You hang something and there's no room for anything else. So I put in 3 shelves that are sized for some pull out boxes for clothes. I added some shelves over the sink - one side sized for things like paper towels and the other sized for things like foil, etc. Makes it much cleaner to find things.

The biggest thing I did though was to add some gas shocks to the under bed storage. We had replaced the original mattress with a real queen and it was much heavier. It's nice to just have a one hand lift and have it stay open when you need to get underneath.

Actually I did these parts over the week. Our daughter and her husband borrowed the camper over this past weekend and now there are several of their friends that want to make those changes to their campers. It surprises me that other people don't think of these things. Maybe I'm just lazy :)


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## kweinert

Lou Currier said:


>



This is the outside of the cupboard over the sink. 


 

And here are the shelves on the left and right sides. 



 



 

Here's a picture of the wardrobe. 


 

And the under bed storage. 



 


 

And a couple of things I forgot to mention: magnetic knife rack and replaced the faucet with a laundry sink pullout one. The original was so close to the back of the sink that you couldn't use it without getting water on the cabinet. 



 


 

Hopefully that's enough pictures to make the thread useful

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Great job, @rocky1. Miniatures are almost as time consuming to make as standard size pieces. The craftsman who made the original was probably like my grandfather who loved to sit on the front porch of the old farm house after a hard day farming and whittle small toys for us grandkids. Great memories. It's nice that their creations still survive and are treasured.




They honestly are very time consuming. Anticipated three rungs being a challenge, planned to turn close and sand down, but that yellow pine would not sand for bat guana. Pretty much turned to 1/8" and cleaned up.

Strangely enough, having urges to go have a maple leaf tattooed on my ass after that project. Not sure what's up with that maybe @Kenbo could explain.



Lou Currier said:


> Now if he can only finish a pen




Still waiting on parts! PSI processed my request, said it was sent to customer service to send parts, haven't heard a word since.

Assume it was one of those weeks in shipping... Tractor parts I ordered off prime on Wednesday, didn't arrive Friday, didn't show the order even processed, scheduled for delivery this Wednesday as of Saturday night still, and they were delivered yesterday, so I have my fingers crossed that I'll see pen parts today. Pen is turned, just a matter of assembly at this point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

I just did a lot of work on my teardrop camper. Your work looks great. I am kind of a safety nut. My only recommendation would be to add a little strip above the knives so you cannot fall or hit your hand on the point. Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

rocky1 said:


> They honestly are very time consuming. Anticipated three rungs being a challenge, planned to turn close and sand down, but that yellow pine would not sand for bat guana. Pretty much turned to 1/8" and cleaned up.
> 
> Strangely enough, having urges to go have a maple leaf tattooed on my ass after that project. Not sure what's up with that maybe @Kenbo could explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on parts! PSI processed my request, said it was sent to customer service to send parts, haven't heard a word since.
> 
> Assume it was one of those weeks in shipping... Tractor parts I ordered off prime on Wednesday, didn't arrive Friday, didn't show the order even processed, scheduled for delivery this Wednesday as of Saturday night still, and they were delivered yesterday, so I have my fingers crossed that I'll see pen parts today. Pen is turned, just a matter of assembly at this point.



Rock I'm leaving on vacation end of week and wont be back until Sept 9th. Please dont send package until it will arrive after the 9th if possible. I have people getting my mail and so forth but dont wanna risk it so I've been telling people not too ship me stuff during then thanks man!


----------



## rocky1

Sounds good... Sorry for the delay, I really didn't anticipate the problem talking this long to resolve. Lou will just have to be patient!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

rocky1 said:


> Sounds good... Sorry for the delay, I really didn't anticipate the problem talking this long to resolve. Lou will just have to be patient!



No worries!


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> Sounds good... Sorry for the delay, I really didn't anticipate the problem talking this long to resolve. Lou will just have to be patient!



Patience has never been my strong trait

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Well if it's any consolation Lou, PSI sent e-mail today saying my order had been processed for shipping, and since I haven't ordered anything of late, that would have to be my pen parts! 

Now whether they can get them here quick enough for me to get the pen assemble and shipped to Cody in time, is a whole different story. But since he's leaving end of the week, and I'm sure they aren't going to be here tomorrow, and the old man and I are leaving on a trip that will take 6 - 7 hours, and he keeps talking leaving after lunch tomorrow, meaning I'm not going to be back until probably 8-9 tomorrow night. I don't foresee getting it together and shipped to get to Cody by Friday morning regardless. SO....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Not in the shop, but do have something going in the shop - smoker is loaded up and drying out about 180 Lambeau Field bleacher seat pen blanks down to 0% MC prior to stabilizing. They've been in the smoker since Friday night, so tonight it's time for them to come out and get sealed up. Hopefully tomorrow I'll have time to get them in the chambers and under vacuum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I have been working on this maple burl urn (for my dog Loki). Ca'd it with almost half a bottle. It just soaked it up. Michele wants a matte finish on it.



 





Still need to make a top/cover for it. I'm thinking some nice dark ebony.....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I have been working on this maple burl urn (for my dog Loki). Ca'd it with almost half a bottle. It just soaked it up. Michele wants a matte finish on it.
> 
> View attachment 152242
> 
> View attachment 152243
> 
> Still need to make a top/cover for it. I'm thinking some nice dark ebony.....



Very nice Marc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I have been working on this maple burl urn (for my dog Loki). Ca'd it with almost half a bottle. It just soaked it up. Michele wants a matte finish on it.
> 
> View attachment 152242
> 
> View attachment 152243
> 
> Still need to make a top/cover for it. I'm thinking some nice dark ebony.....


Looks very nice Marc, even if it is for a task that no one wants to do. Loosing our pets sucks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rocky1

Lost my mind! Project thread will be started!!






Intermission on the insanity project for more antique restoration...

Unfortunately forgot to take a picture of this before I started. MIL brought bowl out to me, grain had worn thin and a spot in the bottom of the bowl was starting to separate. She wanted to know if I could sand it smooth again. I decided it should probably be cleaned up and sealed again. According to the mother-in-law, this bowl belonged to the father-in-law's grandmother, and was passed down to his mother, and down to the mother-in-law. Mother-in-law is 85 years old now. So how far back this bowl goes, is beyond me, but it was store bought. And, hopefully our resident mid-west antiquities experts can help me out here with a name on the bowl cause it's about gone.

@woodtickgreg
@Schroedc

Oh yes... grain that was lifting in bottom of the bowl, wasn't wanting to sand back, cleaned it up good around the damaged area, CAed it, then started sanding seriously. First coat of General Finishes Salad Bowl Finish, says I need at least 3, humidity has been through the roof down here the last week, raining every day, so it wasn't dry enough to buff out with steel wool as per directions on can. More on this project when finished! Appears to be lightly spalted maple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

That was easier than I thought, sorta... Googled "Wood Bowl Second Quality Chicago" and boom!

Parrish Bowl Company - These bowls are a mystery marked Chicago... Lots of different speculation on them. Plant was located in Hulbert, Michigan - 1900- 1930s. Company went bankrupt during the great depression. Parrish bowls had the Parrish name in a Triangle. That much is documented and sound information.

Beyond that, nothing is definitive on these that say Second Quality. Some say they wouldn't put the company logo on second quality bowls.

One guy says he has one that is double stamped, "Finest Quality" and "Second Quality", with no Triangle logo. It has a small crack on the side, and suspects it cracked after finished, reducing it to Second Quality.

Some say it is rumored there was a large lot of these bowls found stored in a warehouse, speculated to have been the original Parrish Bowl Plant, sometime during the 70s.

Another antique dealer says there's a company working out of Chicago selling "Treen", commonly used name for wood bowls and utensils. And, the bowl is worth about $10. Some suspect they put the Parrish name on it, to sucker the unknowing into paying more for them.

Had it been an original pre-depression era Parrish bowl, worth more like... $150.

Nothing comes up for Parrish Bowls in Chicago.


So it could be in excess of a hundred years old, could just be fifty years old. Either way, I found several identical bowls on line.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Youngest daughter’s wedding is in a week and a half. She asked for some wood rounds to help with decorations on the tables.
OK, how many do you need?
3 per table.
Crap, how many tables?
13.
Holy crap.

She asked for these earlier in the summer, but the only wood I had not already split for the woodstove was cut green in March. I had cut and bagged them earlier but it’s still wet at about 17% and I’m outa time.

3 days with the belt sander, drum sander and ROS and here are 40 (only putting 1 on her table). Guess I coulda left them with the chainsaw marks but I’m too anal for that. Wish I had a 5 gallon bucket of walnut oil to drop them in.

Cherry from her Grandfather’s yard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Tom, go to CVS or Walgreens and get a gallon or two 9f mineral oil, it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> Tom, go to CVS or Walgreens and get a gallon or two 9f mineral oil, it's pretty cheap.


Tony, thanks I do have a gallon I use on my cutting boards. I’m gonna stick with the walnut oil because it will polymerize and mineral oil will never dry.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kweinert

So, as you may have seen in another thread, I've been working on getting the Dust Collection working again. Found out the hard way that you don't want to back out the screws in a new switch. They have a loose nut on the inside and you'll never get the screw threaded back in. *sigh*

So I added one new switch in and I find that I'm a bit short of 3 wire to put in the last switch. I ended up using 5 wire thermostat wire because I couldn't find 3 wire. I just cut off the extra 2 on each end. I ended up using a piece of that for the run to the first 3-way switch so I'm now going to pull that back out and replace it with the two wire (which is all I need for that leg) so I can use the 5(3) wire for the last switch. Picked up the replacement switch last night and will get that project finished up this weekend.

Then it'll be back to the fire truck project and I'll get some trivets started for a show this fall.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Sanded until my finger tips about fell off! And, they may yet!!

Last time @FLQuacker was up he left me a chunk of Spalted Sycamore that was checking pretty good to play with. Managed to whittle it down bit by bit to something I could work with, finishing off my $9 Harbor Freight bandsaw blade. And, wound up with a 5x5x8 blank. I don't know if all sycamore is as hard as this is, but this stuff is ungodly ugly hard. It dulled everything I threw at, must have gone through at least a half mile of sand paper! But it's looking good!!

Before the half mile of sand-paper... 4 3/4" OD at top x 6 1/2" Tall.






Most of the half mile went in here! It is now perfectly smooth in there!!





Bowl gouge proved a PITA, couldn't keep it sharp long enough to get anywhere with it. It went back in the rack after the second catch. Taking a page from the @Spinartist "It ain't what tool you use, it's how you use the tool!" book, most of it was turned with my parting tool. Didn't take a big bite, standing on edge it was sufficiently thick for the job, but... It ran out of length a little shy of finishing the job.

Had to improvise and create a long distance turning tool! Don't know what kind of tool steel it was, just know it didn't work for what the buddy wanted it for on the mud truck project I got talked into welding up. It did however work really good in the bottom of this vase/urn/whatever. And, will be used for the hollowing device when it's fabricated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kweinert

Working on trivets for the upcoming sale. Oak, cherry, maple, walnut, 7 inches square.

The spacing is 3/8, 3/8, 1/2, 1/2, 5/8, 5/8, and 1 left in the center.

If you decide to do this I have some thoughts for you.

1. Make your blank just a little bit larger in width/height. It'll come in handy to make a skim cut to clean up the edges from the splintering. Much easier than sanding. Just remember to account for that in your spacing when you set the fence. And if you're using oak maybe allow a little more than just a 1/8" skim cut. I forgot how easily oak splinters.

2. Change your dado blade size. When I did the prototype I just incrementally adjusted the fence to get the wider grooves. When you make one that's not a problem. When you make 20 that's 160 extra cuts. Your body and your mind will both thank you for the respite from continual cutting. And overall it will take less time and give better results.

3. This one I learned from the prototype - always make sure that the grooves you can see (on the top) are perpendicular to the fence. This means that you'll be cutting parallel grooves on the bottom. When I used the Griperrrr to push the blank it covered up a lot of the grooves and it wasn't nearly as apparent that the bottom grooves were oriented correctly.

I do have a question for the collective - what would you finish these with? I'm thinking that something like mineral oil would be sufficient. Don't want to get too fancy if we're going to be putting hot stuff on them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> View attachment 153104
> 
> Working on trivets for the upcoming sale. Oak, cherry, maple, walnut, 7 inches square.
> 
> The spacing is 3/8, 3/8, 1/2, 1/2, 5/8, 5/8, and 1 left in the center.
> 
> If you decide to do this I have some thoughts for you.
> 
> 1. Make your blank just a little bit larger in width/height. It'll come in handy to make a skim cut to clean up the edges from the splintering. Much easier than sanding. Just remember to account for that in your spacing when you set the fence. And if you're using oak maybe allow a little more than just a 1/8" skim cut. I forgot how easily oak splinters.
> 
> 2. Change your dado blade size. When I did the prototype I just incrementally adjusted the fence to get the wider grooves. When you make one that's not a problem. When you make 20 that's 160 extra cuts. Your body and your mind will both thank you for the respite from continual cutting. And overall it will take less time and give better results.
> 
> 3. This one I learned from the prototype - always make sure that the grooves you can see (on the top) are perpendicular to the fence. This means that you'll be cutting parallel grooves on the bottom. When I used the Griperrrr to push the blank it covered up a lot of the grooves and it wasn't nearly as apparent that the bottom grooves were oriented correctly.
> 
> I do have a question for the collective - what would you finish these with? I'm thinking that something like mineral oil would be sufficient. Don't want to get too fancy if we're going to be putting hot stuff on them.



Nice job Ken! I would finish them with mineral oil, just get enough to set them in for a few minutes then let them drip dry. Easy peasy!


----------



## kweinert

Tony said:


> Nice job Ken! I would finish them with mineral oil, just get enough to set them in for a few minutes then let them drip dry. Easy peasy!



Thanks. These still need sanding. Mineral oil was what I had in mind, glad to see I was headed in the right direction.


----------



## pinky

A few weeks back I posted a spalted vessel I had just removed from the lathe. Was thinking of dyeing it. Most said not to. @DKMD The good Doctor suggested bleaching it. I want to say, Good call Doc. Haven't put finish on it yet but I like the look quite a bit more. The third pic is before.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

pinky said:


> A few weeks back I posted a spalted vessel I had just removed from the lathe. Was thinking of dyeing it. Most said not to. @DKMD The good Doctor suggested bleaching it. I want to say, Good call Doc. Haven't put finish on it yet but I like the look quite a bit more. The third pic is before.
> 
> View attachment 153248
> 
> View attachment 153249
> 
> View attachment 153250



That came out dam cool John! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

pinky said:


> A few weeks back I posted a spalted vessel I had just removed from the lathe. Was thinking of dyeing it. Most said not to. @DKMD The good Doctor suggested bleaching it. I want to say, Good call Doc. Haven't put finish on it yet but I like the look quite a bit more. The third pic is before.
> 
> View attachment 153248
> 
> View attachment 153249
> 
> View attachment 153250



That’s a beauty! Looking forward to seeing that contrast pop with the finish!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

pinky said:


> A few weeks back I posted a spalted vessel I had just removed from the lathe. Was thinking of dyeing it. Most said not to. @DKMD The good Doctor suggested bleaching it. I want to say, Good call Doc. Haven't put finish on it yet but I like the look quite a bit more. The third pic is before.
> 
> View attachment 153248
> 
> View attachment 153249
> 
> View attachment 153250


Great results! What did you use for the bleaching agent?


----------



## pinky

barry richardson said:


> Great results! What did you use for the bleaching agent?



Klean-Strip wood bleach

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

kweinert said:


> View attachment 153104
> 
> Working on trivets for the upcoming sale. Oak, cherry, maple, walnut, 7 inches square.
> 
> I do have a question for the collective - what would you finish these with? I'm thinking that something like mineral oil would be sufficient. Don't want to get too fancy if we're going to be putting hot stuff on them.



Hey Ken, I've made a number of wood trivets over the years and always us either mineral oil or walnut oil. Mineral is a lot cheaper and I think it works just fine. Easy to re-coat by owner later. 

Did you nail these from underneath or glue them? I always do both, using a flexible glue like liquid nails. I've never made them with the crossing strips on the bottom because I worry (maybe too much) about how they will be cleaned. Stuff will be spilled on them, no matter what, so they will need to be cleaned many times. 

Here is a photo of one I made just last week using some left over American chestnut. It is 8 x 10 and is capable of holding very heavy pots or pans. As you can see, an apple pie bubbled over and left some sticky goo on this one just yesterday. I also beveled all the ends to reduce the risks of potholders or towels catching on the wood. Very important when something very hot is sitting on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

This wasn't in my shop, but rather in the shop at Woodcraft. Today I got to take a class that was taught by Tom Caspar in which we made a small box. The class wasn't on box making, per se, but more on some aspects of hand tool use - more on use, not so much on sharpening and adjusting. Since hand tool use is something I don't have hardly any experience in, with was a class I was looking forward to. I am very glad I took it. It was well worth the time and money to attend - this class was my birthday gift this year from my wife.

This isn't the greatest pic, but here's what I came home with. No finish on it, so I'll try to get better pictures once I've finished it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Looks like maple. Classes like this are always fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Looks like maple. Classes like this are always fun.



Yup! Maple w/ some nice Ambrosia in it. Can't wait to see it pop with some finish on it.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Sprung said:


> Yup! Maple w/ some nice Ambrosia in it. Can't wait to see it pop with some finish on it.


Ambrosia is one of those things I always sold as "paint grade" maple since I thought it was a defect. This stuff was impossible to sell 15 years ago. Now everybody wants it. Glad I still have a stack because it came into fashion while I wasn't looking. I'll have to pull some out.


----------



## Sprung

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Ambrosia is one of those things I always sold as "paint grade" maple since I thought it was a defect. This stuff was impossible to sell 15 years ago. Now everybody wants it. Glad I still have a stack because it came into fashion while I wasn't looking. I'll have to pull some out.



Yeah, it is some nice looking wood. I need to pick some up sometime - the Woodcraft I was at today sells it for $4.50/BF and has some nice looking boards of it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Aside from sanding and oiling 20 trivets I turned these 1 handed pepper mills. 



 

Red Eucalyptus and Afromosia.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

I made design change opportunity .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Spinartist

Made 15 spindles fer a restoration shop.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Almost done with the urn. I used ebony in the middle as a ring/collar...and redwood burl for the top....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Sprayed the lid...almost done..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## barefoot

Well, my one-year-old granddaughter, son and daughter-in-law arrived from Colorado to southern CT and came up to spend the night with us. I rarely get to see them so this morning we all ate and played and did family stuff before they left temporarily. I spent time in my shop working on my two Foredom rotary units--cleaning the shafts and getting them up to snuff. Then I went to Salvation Army on the prowl for good knives--found eight that I can sharpen and resell--two older Gerbers, two Henckels' chefs, a nice vintage Russell Green River Works bread knife, a huge Cutco knife, an old Gotham (Soligen) slicer, and a rare Sheffield "Firth" spreader from the turn of the last century. Added these to a lucky eBay snag of a 1950's Schlieper fan-logo stag-handle hunter with sheath! Repaired the sheath stitching. Then I did a couple hours of online research/prowling. Good knife week; it's how I pay for improvements and supplies when I've been too idle with lutherie. Tomorrow I'll finish the old Alvarez 12-string that I'm redoing for a customer that I didn't get to today and start sharpening the new knives for selling. Busy week coming up but my shop is still a mess where I've been digging out some Indian rosewood for a luthier friend and left things tumbled. It seems I never get my shop cleaned up! Need to get the dogs (and ME!) out into the woods for a romp if the rains stop.

Reactions: Like 8 | Great Post 1


----------



## CWS

barefoot said:


> Well, my one-year-old granddaughter, son and daughter-in-law arrived from Colorado to southern CT and came up to spend the night with us. I rarely get to see them so this morning we all ate and played and did family stuff before they left temporarily. I spent time in my shop working on my two Foredom rotary units--cleaning the shafts and getting them up to snuff. Then I went to Salvation Army on the prowl for good knives--found eight that I can sharpen and resell--two older Gerbers, two Henckels' chefs, a nice vintage Russell Green River Works bread knife, a huge Cutco knife, an old Gotham (Soligen) slicer, and a rare Sheffield "Firth" spreader from the turn of the last century. Added these to a lucky eBay snag of a 1950's Schlieper fan-logo stag-handle hunter with sheath! Repaired the sheath stitching. Then I did a couple hours of online research/prowling. Good knife week; it's how I pay for improvements and supplies when I've been too idle with lutherie. Tomorrow I'll finish the old Alvarez 12-string that I'm redoing for a customer that I didn't get to today and start sharpening the new knives for selling. Busy week coming up but my shop is still a mess where I've been digging out some Indian rosewood for a luthier friend and left things tumbled. It seems I never get my shop cleaned up! Need to get the dogs (and ME!) out into the woods for a romp if the rains stop.


Sounds like a good productive day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Well, I fixed a cheap step stool just to knock off one of the honey dos.

Then I started on those triple vase items for the craft show and promptly created a design change opportunity. 

The original that I did had the base sitting flat on the table. When I set up the stop on the drill press for the dowels to attach the top (which are set down from the top) without thinking I flipped the side around and drilled the next hole. 

On both sides. Well, as a result I took it in to show my wife the difference. This change lifts the bottom off the table. 

Turns out we both like it better so I continued for the other 5 of the them. 

All holes drilled, knocked together. Im going to have to make an adjustment because I have a hole off somewhere (I think it's in the ends of the base) so they don't sit flat at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

kweinert said:


> Well, I fixed a cheap step stool just to knock off one of the honey dos.
> 
> Then I started on those triple vase items for the craft show and promptly created a design change opportunity.
> 
> The original that I did had the base sitting flat on the table. When I set up the stop on the drill press for the dowels to attach the top (which are set down from the top) without thinking I flipped the side around and drilled the next hole.
> 
> On both sides. Well, as a result I took it in to show my wife the difference. This change lifts the bottom off the table.
> 
> Turns out we both like it better so I continued for the other 5 of the them.
> 
> All holes drilled, knocked together. Im going to have to make an adjustment because I have a hole off somewhere (I think it's in the ends of the base) so they don't sit flat at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 153595


Hey you have a nice wood stash there Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Turned a little bowl, then carved on this some, gonna be a bull frog, then battened down the hatches cause the remnants of hurricane Rosa are arriving here from the pacific and supposed to dump a lot of rain and wind starting tonight or tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Too tall? Or just right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

I don't what it is but really is a good job of turning. Nice bead around the bottom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

What is it and we need a blue lighter for reference.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

It is an air horn for the truck build that @ripjack13 is building or a leprechaun stool!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I was going with a spaceship....
The wife wants me to just add a small foot. And a cover. The way it sits in the picture, its upside down for her idea. I flipped it over and made the stand to look like it was taking off, thinking the fbe would look like the thrust coming out....



CWS said:


> I don't what it is but really is a good job of turning. Nice bead around the bottom.





Lou Currier said:


> What is it and we need a blue lighter for reference.





Bigdrowdy1 said:


> It is an air horn for the truck build that @ripjack13 is building or a leprechaun stool!


----------



## ripjack13

How about a mushroom?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Turned 3 pot calls. A osage, a padauk and a cherry burl. Pictures to come after the BLO dries and I get everything glued in.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, here they are. Have a cholla cactus, a cumaru and a hickory glued up I turned before work this morning. Working spotlighting tonight so won't post them until later but here are the others. All are 3" pots, slate over glass.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Ray D

All three look great. Cherry burl is one of my favorite woods to make calls out of. The smell and the colors always amaze me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is what I did in the at work shop today. I helped a guy to shorten an armour about an inch. The easy way to do it was separate the top from the bottom and then rout off an inch off the bottom section. Of course we have a very large over arm router table that is air powered.
It has a humungous cast iron table!


 Air powered motor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well, here they are. Have a cholla cactus, a cumaru and a hickory glued up I turned before work this morning. Working spotlighting tonight so won't post them until later but here are the others. All are 3" pots, slate over glass.
> 
> View attachment 153667
> 
> View attachment 153668
> 
> View attachment 153669
> 
> View attachment 153670



Nice work, Eric! I really like that cherry burl one. Well, and the first one too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Did some prep for pepper mills for the show next month.





And just look at the cocobolo and paduak shavings of the Forstner bit.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Eric Rorabaugh love the cherry Burl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

@kweinert Can't wait to see the PMs. What bit are you using to get those clean shavings?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Wildthings said:


> @kweinert Can't wait to see the PMs. What bit are you using to get those clean shavings?



A brand new one :)

amazon.com/gp/product/B07C2SYGCV

We'll see how well it holds up. But it made it through these 11 blanks (22 holes, 3/8 deep) without any issues or burning. Cocobolo, paduak, red eucalyptus, maple (straight and cross grain), walnut.

Granted, that's not much of a real test but it's a good start.

And while I'm not being critical because I just don't do other languages (my brain doesn't work that way evidently) I do reserve the right to be amused at some of the translations:

_Note:
When you using this drill bit, the materials (eg. wood, plastic products, plywood ect.)temperature will get very high , please add some water or coolant to avoid the material get smoke._

Now, it's very clear what they're saying, it's the phrasing that I find amusing.


[And yes, it's probably a bit odd (anywhere but here) to post a picture of shavings - but they are so fine and good looking I just couldn't resist.]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

This year's reoccurring theme is very little shop time. But I have at least gotten to do a little lately.

Been cleaning up, de-rusting, and painting parts for some tools that I am restoring. Currently working on a Delta 24" Scroll Saw and a Sprunger Brothers 8" Table Saw. Hoping to get to a Sprunger Brothers 10" Table Saw and a Sprunger Brothers 10" Bandsaw before it's too cold to paint in the garage.



 



 

Also finally getting to finish up some mugs. Will finish off my tutorial when they're completed.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dig the machines!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice but love that 1st one

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice but love that 1st one



That mug on the left? That's old growth Bocote - that one is for me. Just a beautiful piece of wood... I have one more chunk of it that may be big enough for another mug, but am not sure yet if it will become a mug or something else.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It is pretty. I wouldn't ket it go either. Nice work. I'd like to learn how to do those


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It is pretty. I wouldn't ket it go either. Nice work. I'd like to learn how to do those



Got a classroom thread I made on it here. Still have to put in the final/finishing steps to it, but it walks you through it from beginning to end.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barefoot

Impressive machines AND turnings!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

All done....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Where’s the pictures of the inside and bottom?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Almost done with the urn. I used ebony in the middle as a ring/collar...and redwood burl for the top....
> 
> View attachment 153483



Can you expound on this setup? How the heck do you have a chuck on each end?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Can you expound on this setup? How the heck do you have a chuck on each end?



Something like this. It's a live center that is threaded to allow you to mount a chuck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Something like this. It's a live center that is threaded to allow you to mount a chuck.



Great, something new I don't have......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Great, something new I don't have......



Wanna buy one for me when you buy one for you?


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Wanna buy one for me when you buy one for you?



Sure buddy, just wait by the mailbox, it will be there any day now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Sure buddy, just wait by the mailbox, it will be there any day now!



Ah, the advantages of having a PO box include not having to wait outside in cold and rainy weather!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Where’s the pictures of the inside and bottom?



No pics of it inside. I already sealed it up. And Michele wrote something sentimental on the bottom...so that stays with us....
I may have to look for some process pics to see if I took any of the inside...


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Where’s the pictures of the inside and bottom?


Found one....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Actually it's just setting on a 60° live center so I could match up the lid....





Tony said:


> Can you expound on this setup? How the heck do you have a chuck on each end?





Sprung said:


> Something like this. It's a live center that is threaded to allow you to mount a chuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Finish turning another ambrosia maple bowl that was roughed out 18 months ago. 



 



 

Couple more yet to finish.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have a few bowls I need to finish too if I ever get any shop time. One is a really cool ambrosia maple.


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a few bowls I need to finish too if I ever get any shop time. One is a really cool ambrosia maple.


I get that. It’s taken me a year and a half to get back to these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> I get that. It’s taken me a year and a half to get back to these.


Work sucks for me sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> Work sucks for me sometimes.


Yeah, I can’t use work as an excuse any longer. When you hear folks in retirement say “How did I ever have time to work” believe them.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Got a notice the building I am in was sold. Have 45 days to move the shop out of here. Arghhh. Truthfully this probably was the first shop set up that I was 90%+ happy with how everything worked and I was feeling and getting super productive. Fortunately I have a place to go, but the pain of it all!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## sprucegum

woodtickgreg said:


> Work sucks for me sometimes.


I have found that it is totally over rated myself.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

NeilYeag said:


> Got a notice the building I am in was sold. Have 45 days to move the shop out of here. Arghhh. Truthfully this probably was the first shop set up that I was 90%+ happy with how everything worked and I was feeling and getting super productive. Fortunately I have a place to go, but the pain of it all!!!
> View attachment 153929



Good luck with the move Neil, I hope the weather works for you too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Finish turning another ambrosia maple bowl that was roughed out 18 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 153905
> 
> View attachment 153907
> 
> Couple more yet to finish. View attachment 153906


That's a nice big bowl Tom! Are those chunks below the lathe in the queue for turning? Or just ballast...


----------



## barry richardson

NeilYeag said:


> Got a notice the building I am in was sold. Have 45 days to move the shop out of here. Arghhh. Truthfully this probably was the first shop set up that I was 90%+ happy with how everything worked and I was feeling and getting super productive. Fortunately I have a place to go, but the pain of it all!!!
> View attachment 153929


At least it's an opportunity to purge, was for me anyhow


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> That's a nice big bowl Tom! Are those chunks below the lathe in the queue for turning? Or just ballast...


I've been using them as ballast for the last several years, Barry. Its about time for them to get rotated out though, get some different weights on the machine. Since they've dried they aren't as effective as they used to be.


----------



## rocky1

kweinert said:


> Did some prep for pepper mills for the show next month.
> 
> View attachment 153709
> 
> *And just look at the cocobolo and paduak shavings of the Forstner bit.*
> 
> View attachment 153711
> View attachment 153710



Those might be interesting packed in a mold and poured Ken!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Actually it's just setting on a 60° live center so I could match up the lid....



Wasn't that a tad uncomfortable??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Made sure the generator cranked up!

Third pull... Fired off and ran like a top!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

@rocky1 What do you do with the bees in situations like this?


----------



## Sprung

Got to spend a couple hours in the shop this morning (the offset of me working late tonight) and did a little more parts cleaning and even a small amount of reassembly on the scroll saw restoration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

rocky1 said:


> Those might be interesting packed in a mold and poured Ken!



I haven't been too much into casting - but these did get saved off separately with that thought in mind.

I've been interested in casting stuff but since I hate turning acrylics (even though I've done it) I've not worked up the motivation to actually do too much of it. Although the dyed loofa I cast did look pretty nice.


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> @rocky1 What do you do with the bees in situations like this?




They do OK with it Greg as long as there's no flooding. Bees seal up all the cracks in the hive aside from the entrance to keep other bees and bugs out, maintain temperature, moisture, and pH in the hive. They're usually stuck together pretty good, then sitting on the pallets you wind up with a nice chunky little block that sits fairly low to the ground. Occasionally have wind catch a lid that isn't stuck down good and blow it off, and they get wet inside, but it doesn't affect them too bad. 

Actually had a small tornado EF1 pass within a hundred yards of a bee yard one time, picked up several 800 lb round bales within 30 - 50 yards of the bees and deposit them 100 to 200 yards across the adjacent slough, carried a couple half mile across the slough, and never blew a lid off the bee hives. As long as you haven't worked the hive and have everything loose on them, it's not really a problem. Case like the storm in North Dakota this summer, they'd just worked 14 yards in the path of the storm that day, 15 - 20 yards the day before on the fringes of the storm track, and they had a LOT of stuff blown apart. Hives that had been worked more than 48 hours weren't affected, occasional lid blown off was about it. 

Have had several cases where flash floods occurred, (_washed 56 of 64 hives out into Lake Sakakawea on one_), rivers flooded (_farmer carried the old man and the boys in with his swamp buggy and they waded around and pulled the feeder jar lids out of the beehive lids so they could get out/get air, and only lost a few out of 60 hives_), and in one case had a yard silted in at the bottom of a summer fallow field (_lost 20 or so hives in that one and had a helluva time cleaning the mud out of everything, over half the yard was buried in 14 inches of silt_). 

Fire is a much worse natural disaster to deal with, you find a pile of ashes, littered with nails and pallet clips. Early blizzards in ND, you have to run around and dig the mouths of the hives out so they can get air. As long as they have honey in the hive, they eat and and cluster together to generate heat. Extreme sustained cold will kill them, but as long as there's not a lot of wind, they can survive it if they have sufficient feed. A lot of bees are stored in refrigerated potatoe warehouses over the winter. They go more or less dormant and don't eat up so much feed, but they have to be taken out every so many days on nice day so they can fly and do the Nature Call routine. Bears are actually way harder on them than anything else we deal with in nature. Over the long haul, if you spend any time in bear territory, you'll lose more hives to hungry bear than any other force of nature, except disease and parasites these days. 

We really aren't supposed to get anything to ugly here, so all is well on the bee front. Unload a semi tonight if the driver gets through, ride around tomorrow and check lids if it gets windy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

kweinert said:


> I haven't been too much into casting - but these did get saved off separately with that thought in mind.
> 
> I've been interested in casting stuff but since I hate turning acrylics (even though I've done it) I've not worked up the motivation to actually do too much of it. Although the dyed loofa I cast did look pretty nice.



Yeah, the stuff is a tad messy to turn! I'd pack them loosely and give it a whirl. Would likely be good stuff to do with Silmar and Collin's sit on the running table saw for vibrating air out.


----------



## rocky1

rocky1 said:


> Unload a semi tonight if the driver gets through, ride around tomorrow and check lids if it gets windy.



Driver put it in the wind to outrun the storm, arrived 5 hours early, at 2 pm this afternoon. All set off and buzzing around in the wind and rain like they don't know any better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Getting ready to head into the shop for a good portion of the day! Going to, for the most part, continue restoration work.

Couple packages arrived for me this morning though that I've been looking forward to.

Some vintage twist wire. Well, new wire made to look like the vintage stuff. Going to use this on the lamp on the scroll saw (and in a couple other upcoming projects) for an extra touch since the cord needs replacing anyways.





And then something I've been waiting a couple years for. A while back I picked up a Powermatic spindle sander from @Schroedc and wanted to get some more spindles for it, since Colin only had the one for it. I wanted to be able to have a couple to put rubber drums on so I can have a few different sizes ready to go. So a couple years ago I dropped the spindle I had off with a friend in MI who works as a machinist and also has his own shop set up at home for machining and building precision rifles so he could make a couple new ones for me. The original, plus two new ones, arrived today. The odd sized left handed thread posed a little challenge for him, but he nailed it and they fit and work well in the sander. Now to get some rubber drums and sanding sleeves! It's good timing to get these as I will have need to use the spindle sander on some upcoming projects.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Sprung I scored a powermatic bench top spindle sander awhile back at an auction. I got a milk crate full of sanding sleeves with it. I haven't even messed with it yet and you make me wonder if it came with any other arbors or rubber drums?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Only one way to find out Greg.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> @Sprung I scored a powermatic bench top spindle sander awhile back at an auction. I got a milk crate full of sanding sleeves with it. I haven't even messed with it yet and you make me wonder if it came with any other arbors or rubber drums?



I know what milk crate you're digging through tonight! 

This isn't a pic of mine, but if yours looks like this, then we have the same one. If you have no arbors and need an original to borrow to copy, I could loan mine for a few weeks.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Sprung yup that's it, I know it has at least one arbor. I think the new jet is the same arbor wise, just an fyi.


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> @Sprung yup that's it, I know it has at least one arbor. I think the new jet is the same arbor wise, just an fyi.



Before I asked my friend to make me a couple, I did some research on that. Found that many of the internal parts are not the same between the Powermatic and the Jet (including some pictures of the internals that verified that). And found conflicting feedback on whether or not the Jet version was the same arbor. The research I did at the time - over 2 years ago - didn't leave me confident in a gamble on buying one from Jet, so that's why I had my friend make me a couple more. But it could be worthwhile to check into that again, should I ever need more than these 3 spindles.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

You plan on using yours Greg?


----------



## woodtickgreg

gman2431 said:


> You plan on using yours Greg?


I do. Just haven't had any time to do anything in my shop lately, just working tons of overtime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> I do. Just haven't had any time to do anything in my shop lately, just working tons of overtime.



There goes my plan of seeing what ya want for it...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> There goes my plan of seeing what ya want for it...


Worst he could say is no....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## pinky

You guys should check the gears on those spindle sanders. Powermatic did a recall many years ago. They had brass gears for the up/down motion that wore out easily. They were replacing them. That was quite a few years ago and your units might not be affected/newer. Worth looking into though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Worst he could say is no....


NO!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> NO!!!!



Pinky just said it needs a full rebuild so how about I just get it out of your hair and buy ya lunch?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Finishing up a number of stabilizing runs the last 4 days so I can bake everything off on Tuesday. Putting the monster chamber to use as well as the 3 smaller ones I have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc is that monster chamber glass or acrylic?


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> @Schroedc is that monster chamber glass or acrylic?



Acrylic of some sort


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I bet it takes a small fortune in resin in that thing.


----------



## Schroedc

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I bet it takes a small fortune in resin in that thing.



That's why I have a ton of corian around, I use it to fill blank spaces to lead the resin needed, I'll also use bags to lessen the resin needed

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kweinert

Just re built my pen mandrel pepper mill jig. This time I figured it might work better if I put a brass tube in it. 

I'm still getting wobble in it but they're coming out ok. More sanding than I'd like. I'm interested in seeing what @Nubsnstubs did. 



 

Cocobolo, cross grain maple, straight grain maple, cross grain red gum.



 
No finish yet, this is the brown heart one. 

Not real fond of it, might look better once the gloss poly is on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Found something interesting out this morning while cleaning up after the last stabilizing runs, whatever acrylic that pipe I turned into a chamber was made out of, it appears to be the same sort of acrylic used on the early turntex chambers. Got a little smeary after a week of resin exposure. I guess going forward I'll use bags or other liners. Can't remember if it came from @rocky1 or who but figured I'd post up something for whoever has the other half

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kweinert

Schroedc said:


> Found something interesting out this morning while cleaning up after the last stabilizing runs, whatever acrylic that pipe I turned into a chamber was made out of, it appears to be the same sort of acrylic used on the early turntex chambers. Got a little smeary after a week of resin exposure. I guess going forward I'll use bags or other liners. Can't remember if it came from @rocky1 or who but figured I'd post up something for whoever has the other half



The original Turntex chambers didn't only get smeary, they got down right gelatinous. Or maybe I just left the resin in them for far too long. :)


----------



## rocky1

No I got stainless chamber, but it had acrylic lid that gets smeary and crazed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Just bought myself a Unisaw on auction. A Unisaw is the saw I've wanted to upgrade to as the last table saw I'd probably buy. Now to arrange a time to go pick it up - it's located about 2 hours away. Gotta figure out loading it too, since as of right now it looks like it'll be me, myself, and I to load it, as they stated in the auction that they will not provide any help in loading. (Hoping that there is maybe some help, but I'll be prepared to do it myself and not give myself another hernia in the meantime.) Definitely breaking it down into pieces to move it - and it'll have to be moved in the wife's minivan, unless I can find a small utility trailer to borrow.

BTW, I blame @rocky1 for my buying this one. He posted links for Lee here and that led me to poking around the site to see what was available local to me. And I ended up buying this saw. Rocky, I think that means you get to pay for half of it for me, since it's all your fault, right???

Here's a couple pics from the auction. It's a late 70's, '81 or '82 at the newest. Looks to be in great shape - I'll probably check bearings (maybe even replace them, since I'll already have the top off for moving it) and put it straight into use. Has a Unifence and long rails with it, but I'll swap my Vega over off my Ridgid R4512 before I sell that - especially since the Unifence rails are too long for my small shop space.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier

What is a unisaw?


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> What is a unisaw?



It's a Delta tablesaw. They've been around forever, basically set the bar for cabinet saws. I want to get one at some point as well. Matt got a great one there! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Yup, Tony got it - it's a cabinet saw made by Delta, first introduced in 1937, it was so well designed that the internals really didn't change until Delta started going downhill, cheapening things, and outsourcing production overseas. I don't know for certain yet what year mine is - I'll be able to find that out when I check the serial number after picking it up - but mine dates to the late 70's/early 80's. There was also so many of them made that finding parts will not be an issue, if I ever need them.

All I've seen of it are the two pictures above from the auction site. But it looks good/clean in them. I will need to take the top off and remove the motor to transport it, so I'll have a good chance to check everything out inside the saw. I will probably replace all the bearings while I've got it apart and, if need be, replace the belts. Will also give it a good cleaning while I'm in there.

I got the saw for what I though was a good deal. I will probably sell the overarm guard because it just won't fit in my small shop space. I figure by the time I sell the overarm guard and my Ridgid R4512, I will have the saw at least paid for.


----------



## ClintW

@Sprung It's not in the twin cities is it?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Found some wormy chestnut I had. Cut a few pieces up and drilled for some pot calls. A buddy of mine bought one for a friend. The guy asked if I had any more from the chestnut. He wants one for his dad or someone.


----------



## Sprung

ClintW said:


> @Sprung It's not in the twin cities is it?



Nope. It's in Wells, MN, close to Albert Lea - picked it up in an online auction at publicsurplus.com.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClintW

Ahh.


----------



## Wildthings

Sounds like @rocky1 should be getting a finders fee

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Well it don't sound too bad anyhow if he's going to get all his money back, my half shouldn't amount to much, but finder's fee would be better deal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> Nope. It's in Wells, MN, close to Albert Lea - picked it up in an online auction at publicsurplus.com.



I'd offer to buy Colin lunch, he's sorta close, just don't tell him you got a big ugly table saw to load! 

See if you can find a little lawn mower trailer Matt. My 4 x 8 does a lot of duty hauling things like that. Drop a sheet of plywood in the bottom, strap it down until you put a load on it. It only sits 6 - 8 inches off the ground, and the bed tilts with removal of one bolt. Makes loading and unloading things by yourself much easier!! When you get home, grab the shovel and dig the back wheels down a little or pull the bolt and slide it off into the shop.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> I'd offer to buy Colin lunch, he's sorta close, just don't tell him you got a big ugly table saw to load!
> 
> See if you can find a little lawn mower trailer Matt. My 4 x 8 does a lot of duty hauling things like that. Drop a sheet of plywood in the bottom, strap it down until you put a load on it. It only sits 6 - 8 inches off the ground, and the bed tilts with removal of one bolt. Makes loading and unloading things by yourself much easier!! When you get home, grab the shovel and dig the back wheels down a little or pull the bolt and slide it off into the shop.



Shoot, if Colin wants to make a four hour round trip to spend 20 minutes helping me load a saw, I'd think he was nuts, but I'd definitely buy him lunch! 

I thought about a trailer, but I would still want to at least remove the motor for transport rather than risk the weight of it bouncing around and cracking anything inside. (I've read reports of it happening and want to avoid the risk.) And it's easier to get the motor out with the top off. I also want to clean it all out, inspect the internals, probably change bearings and belts, lubricate things, so it would have to come apart that far anyways. I've no doubt that I can make this manageable on my own and haul it in the back of my wife's minivan. Some of the more creative transports of Unisaws I've read about have been in a Chevy Impala, a Honda Civic, and even on a trailer towed behind a bicycle. (I wouldn't have believed the bicycle one, but see the pic below!) Shoot, I could manage to haul it in the back of my Equinox if I really needed to, but the minivan is better suited for the task (and I upgraded the rear suspension on it this summer, since that's a weak spot of every minivan I've ever driven, and my wife's Sienna is no exception.)

I've transported large stationary tools in the back of my wife's minivan a few times already, so I'm not worried about doing it again, and I've got it pretty well figured out how to go about this on my own if there is no help to be had.

Proof of the bicycle transport:

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice score on the saw Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

Finished up the last 4 T-handled mills for the craft show this weekend. 



 
Walnut, walnut, ambrosia maple straight grain, paduak. 

I think I'm going to have to take apart the 2 mills I made for us and put the new finish on them. She's a big fan of shiny and the are definitely shinier than what I did before. 

Also got another of those 3 glass vase holders glued up.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

Turned a few rings out of some scrap... Honduran rosewood burl and olive. They’ll break eventually, but quick and easy to make.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Shoot, if Colin wants to make a four hour round trip to spend 20 minutes helping me load a saw, I'd think he was nuts, but I'd definitely buy him lunch!
> 
> I thought about a trailer, but I would still want to at least remove the motor for transport rather than risk the weight of it bouncing around and cracking anything inside. (I've read reports of it happening and want to avoid the risk.) And it's easier to get the motor out with the top off. I also want to clean it all out, inspect the internals, probably change bearings and belts, lubricate things, so it would have to come apart that far anyways. I've no doubt that I can make this manageable on my own and haul it in the back of my wife's minivan. Some of the more creative transports of Unisaws I've read about have been in a Chevy Impala, a Honda Civic, and even on a trailer towed behind a bicycle. (I wouldn't have believed the bicycle one, but see the pic below!) Shoot, I could manage to haul it in the back of my Equinox if I really needed to, but the minivan is better suited for the task (and I upgraded the rear suspension on it this summer, since that's a weak spot of every minivan I've ever driven, and my wife's Sienna is no exception.)
> 
> I've transported large stationary tools in the back of my wife's minivan a few times already, so I'm not worried about doing it again, and I've got it pretty well figured out how to go about this on my own if there is no help to be had.
> 
> Proof of the bicycle transport:
> 
> View attachment 154926



Don't know when you're headed down to pick it up but I'd run out and meet you if I was free. You have my phone number :D


----------



## Schroedc

As I'm trying to spin the shop back up working on stamp pens for inventory and some more sewing machine bases to be ready for the holiday season.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Don't know when you're headed down to pick it up but I'd run out and meet you if I was free. You have my phone number :D



Ha - you are nuts - that's 4 hours round trip for you! Appreciate the offer! Picking it up tomorrow late morning and, from what it sounds like from the lady I spoke with today, the maintenance guys will be around and able to offer any help needed. Picking it up at the high school there.

But, if you showed up, it could kinda be like us cramming that drum sander plus lumber into the back of the van all over again!  (Excepting that my wife won't be there to watch and cringe and the van won't squat so much now while loaded!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Ha - you are nuts - that's 4 hours round trip for you! Appreciate the offer! Picking it up tomorrow late morning and, from what it sounds like from the lady I spoke with today, the maintenance guys will be around and able to offer any help needed. Picking it up at the high school there.
> 
> But, if you showed up, it could kinda be like us cramming that drum sander plus lumber into the back of the van all over again!  (Excepting that my wife won't be there to watch and cringe and the van won't squat so much now while loaded!)



We'll be expecting pictures Matthew.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> We'll be expecting pictures Matthew.



I'll see what I can do, Anthony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> Ha - you are nuts - that's 4 hours round trip for you! Appreciate the offer! Picking it up tomorrow late morning and, from what it sounds like from the lady I spoke with today, the maintenance guys will be around and able to offer any help needed. Picking it up at the high school there.
> 
> But, if you showed up, it could kinda be like us cramming that drum sander plus lumber into the back of the van all over again!  (Excepting that my wife won't be there to watch and cringe and the van won't squat so much now while loaded!)




Yeah, I was gonna suggest you call, and spaced it out Matt. Most of those auctions throw that disclaimer in there, but a lot of them do have someone there to help, and many of them have equipment to assist with loading. Bought a set of harrows down in St. Pete and that one had the disclaimer. Listed a contact number so I called. Asked if I needed to bring a forklift, "Oh no! We have a forklift here, and we'll load it for you." Turns out it was the public property disposal center for the county school system. The guy that helped me load it; that is ALL he does, all day long, 5 days a week! Unload and load salvage property, physically and figuratively. He loads and unloads it off trucks, takes picture and loads it to his computer, and his office staff loads it to the auction site, counts the money, prints out receipts. Very helpful guy! Helped me tie the truck down and everything!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, I was gonna suggest you call, and spaced it out Matt. Most of those auctions throw that disclaimer in there, but a lot of them do have someone there to help, and many of them have equipment to assist with loading. Bought a set of harrows down in St. Pete and that one had the disclaimer. Listed a contact number so I called. Asked if I needed to bring a forklift, "Oh no! We have a forklift here, and we'll load it for you." Turns out it was the public property disposal center for the county school system. The guy that helped me load it; that is ALL he does, all day long, 5 days a week! Unload and load salvage property, physically and figuratively. He loads and unloads it off trucks, takes picture and loads it to his computer, and his office staff loads it to the auction site, counts the money, prints out receipts. Very helpful guy! Helped me tie the truck down and everything!!



I figured there was a good chance of help, but either way - I gots to take it apart to load it. Top off. Motor out. I may have help on the loading end, but finding help on the unloading end may be hit or miss - most of the guys who normally help me move heavy stuff around here are still in the fields right now with harvest.

And I don't own a forklift.


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I figured there was a good chance of help, but either way - I gots to take it apart to load it. Top off. Motor out. I may have help on the loading end, but finding help on the unloading end may be hit or miss - most of the guys who normally help me move heavy stuff around here are still in the fields right now with harvest.
> 
> And I don't own a forklift.



Is Katy not going to be home???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

My wife is a hell of a forklift operator, I'd say better than me. Nearly any make or model and she has it figured out shortly.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I figured there was a good chance of help, but either way - I gots to take it apart to load it. Top off. Motor out. I may have help on the loading end, but finding help on the unloading end may be hit or miss - most of the guys who normally help me move heavy stuff around here are still in the fields right now with harvest.
> 
> And I don't own a forklift.



Hope it all went well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Getting high today 

And gluing up those boxes from yesterday. I really need more clamps.

Something weird is going on, Squeezing one of the clamps to tighten it up and suddenly pain shoots through my hand and wrist. I really hope it's just temporary. On the other hand, I could use that as an excuse to buy a dozen of those bessey clamps I really like.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Hope it all went well!



Thanks! It did. Got there and where it was sitting was 6' from their toolbox of tools, so I didn't even have to lug mine in to disassemble it. They came back and checked on me 40 minutes later and I was 1 minute away from what ended up being the only two things I needed help with: removing the motor and loading the main part in the van. All said and done, disassembled, loaded, and gone in just over an hour. Not bad in my book!

Machine is in great shape. Only issue they had with it was the lockdown on the fence was wearing, which is a simple fix. They upgraded to Sawstops. Very nicely equipped wood and metal shops for classes. I'll replace bearings, give everything a little cleaning, then put it all back together and put it to work!

Loaded up and ready to go earlier:

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Matt that's a great saw, I'm very happy for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Matt that's a great saw, I'm very happy for you!



Thanks!

I gotta say that I'm very happy for me too. 

I checked the serial number against the Delta serial number information on the VintageMachinery.org website and discovered that my saw was made in 1983 - which is the same year I was born. Thought that was pretty cool.

What wasn't cool, however, was the deer that decided to run into the side of the van on the way home tonight. Best I can figure is that the train coming from the opposite direction on the tracks that run parallel to the highway scared up a deer out of the ditch, which was probably in a full run - right into the side of the van. Very thankful to have been able to maintain control of the vehicle and that no one was hurt. (I was also, thankfully, the only one in the vehicle at the time.)

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## gman2431

Dam deer! Bummer on the van but awesome on the saw! The Unisaw will be a nice addition!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I gotta say that I'm very happy for me too.
> 
> I checked the serial number against the Delta serial number information on the VintageMachinery.org website and discovered that my saw was made in 1983 - which is the same year I was born. Thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> What wasn't cool, however, was the deer that decided to run into the side of the van on the way home tonight. Best I can figure is that the train coming from the opposite direction on the tracks that run parallel to the highway scared up a deer out of the ditch, which was probably in a full run - right into the side of the van. Very thankful to have been able to maintain control of the vehicle and that no one was hurt. (I was also, thankfully, the only one in the vehicle at the time.)
> 
> View attachment 155074
> 
> View attachment 155073



Sorry about the van Matt, that really stinks! Still a cool score on the saw!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well at least you'll have a memorable story about the day you picked up the saw. Glad it wasn't worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> Dam deer! Bummer on the van but awesome on the saw! The Unisaw will be a nice addition!



Deer are great climbers of steep terrain, so a dam would likely not have prevented the issue... Plus with the environmental movement of today its hard to dam anything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I gotta say that I'm very happy for me too.
> 
> I checked the serial number against the Delta serial number information on the VintageMachinery.org website and discovered that my saw was made in 1983 - which is the same year I was born. Thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> What wasn't cool, however, was the deer that decided to run into the side of the van on the way home tonight. Best I can figure is that the train coming from the opposite direction on the tracks that run parallel to the highway scared up a deer out of the ditch, which was probably in a full run - right into the side of the van. Very thankful to have been able to maintain control of the vehicle and that no one was hurt. (I was also, thankfully, the only one in the vehicle at the time.)
> 
> View attachment 155074
> 
> View attachment 155073



Matt you're talented so I'm sure you'll get a Handle on the van issue soon. Good luck with the paperwork. Same thing happened to me 10 years ago. The best deer vehicle memory was a bunch or us off in a meadow surrounded by woods. We packed my truck with supplies for a night of noise, food and beer. Sitting of our Nascar tires for chairs around a cooking campfire we heard a short rustle of brush followed by a loud metal bang. We all turned toward the noise to see the truck rocking. On the other side was a spike buck laying unconscious. My truck was crushed in behind the cab. We had beer, so it was all ok and went back to the fire-ring. Later on the spike staggered by us stumbling sideways through the meadow. Hilarious but also frustrating the next day when looking things over. Good luck again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## pinky

@Sprung 
I have the same saw/vintage in my shop. Absolutely love it! Before changing the bearings you should check for arbor runout. I ended doing the arbor at the same time. Nice shut off switch you scored on. Is it 3 or single phase?


----------



## Sprung

pinky said:


> @Sprung
> I have the same saw/vintage in my shop. Absolutely love it! Before changing the bearings you should check for arbor runout. I ended doing the arbor at the same time. Nice shut off switch you scored on. Is it 3 or single phase?



Hmm, I might had to see about getting a dial indicator to check for runout then. Might have to find one on the cheap end - not certain my wife's going to approve many purchases for a while after getting the side of her van smashed in last night. I'll for certain be giving the arbor a good inspection while it's all apart, but checking for runout is probably a good idea.

You know, I'm not sure I'm going to actually use that switch. I hate how giant it is and since it is super easy to hit the stop with even just a light touch, I could see me bumping it way too easily. I do want to have some sort of safety switch. I am replacing a Ridgid R4512 with this and really like the switch on the Ridgid - and where I have it placed where I can easily bump it off with my hip. Am thinking of swiping it from the Ridgid to put on the Unisaw and putting a different safety switch on the Ridgid to sell it, provided it can handle the voltage/amperage.

It is a 3HP, single phase motor. I knew it was single phase and wired for 220v when I bid on it, but didn't know if it was 1 1/2HP or 3HP until I got the motor cover off and could see the motor information plate. I was pleased to find it to be the 3HP motor. Delta offered the Unisaw with three motor options at that time - 1 1/2HP (that could be wired for 110v or 220v) and 3HP single phase and 3HP three phase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

A friend of mine was driving on an urban Kansas City freeway when a spooked deer came out of nowhere and slammed into the side of her car, it's head came right through her drivers side window! Fortunately no one was hurt.... Nice score on the saw Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## pinky

Sprung said:


> Hmm, I might had to see about getting a dial indicator to check for runout then. Might have to find one on the cheap end - not certain my wife's going to approve many purchases for a while after getting the side of her van smashed in last night. I'll for certain be giving the arbor a good inspection while it's all apart, but checking for runout is probably a good idea.
> 
> You know, I'm not sure I'm going to actually use that switch. I hate how giant it is and since it is super easy to hit the stop with even just a light touch, I could see me bumping it way too easily. I do want to have some sort of safety switch. I am replacing a Ridgid R4512 with this and really like the switch on the Ridgid - and where I have it placed where I can easily bump it off with my hip. Am thinking of swiping it from the Ridgid to put on the Unisaw and putting a different safety switch on the Ridgid to sell it, provided it can handle the voltage/amperage.
> 
> It is a 3HP, single phase motor. I knew it was single phase and wired for 220v when I bid on it, but didn't know if it was 1 1/2HP or 3HP until I got the motor cover off and could see the motor information plate. I was pleased to find it to be the 3HP motor. Delta offered the Unisaw with three motor options at that time - 1 1/2HP (that could be wired for 110v or 220v) and 3HP single phase and 3HP three phase.



I have a dial indicator you could borrow if you like. Might be easier to borrow one locally but I'm willing to mail it.


----------



## Sprung

pinky said:


> I have a dial indicator you could borrow if you like. Might be easier to borrow one locally but I'm willing to mail it.



Thanks for the offer, John! I'll keep that in mind if I can't find something locally.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Thanks for the offer, John! I'll keep that in mind if I can't find something locally.



Matt, I have one and a mag base to use it with if you're getting over towards Rochester at any point I can meet you and loan it out. Plus I think you still have my receiver bar


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Matt, I have one and a mag base to use it with if you're getting over towards Rochester at any point I can meet you and loan it out. Plus I think you still have my receiver bar



I do still have your receiver bar!  I don't know when I'm headed that way next, but I'm hoping to head your way sometime. Maybe on one of the days you'll be running the mill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Had my issue with deers, and no dams don't stop them. First one I hit was on top of an ice covered dam. Have taken out 5 with vehicles so far! Totaled one vehicle, almost totaled another, did $80 worth of damage to one, ripped a wire off under the '13 dodge after steering into one centering it on the winch mount. Last one... Big trucks don't play when deer run into the side of them.

Great deal on the saw! Sorry to hear about the deer dampening your experience, but the van can be fixed, and it'll still be a good deal!!


----------



## Sprung

Well, I decided to get the arbor and bearings out of the Unisaw and check it all out. Arbor is toast and the whole assembly was missing a couple small parts, which may have been a factor in the arbor getting worn down. Time for some parts - hope to order those later today and start reassembling everything this weekend, pending arrival of the parts.

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## pinky

@Sprung 

Not sure about quality but worth looking into

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Righ...lPaddedFlatRateEnvelope!53045!US!-1:rk:3:pf:0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Had A Panic ATTACK:
Got to get all of this mess boxed up tomorrow to be ready for the moving truck........

View attachment 155296

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dread that too, I may move one more time. It wont be for a few years yet but Betty and I are talking about it a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday the saw got wheels. And a lift. The table height of the Unisaw is 34". The Ridgid R4512 it's replacing has a table height of 37". I'm 6' 4" tall and didn't like the thought of a lower saw surface (or of having to rebuild the outfeed table I finished this summer), so I built into the mobile base a 3" riser for the saw to bring it up to 37" table height.



 

Parts started coming in, so I started putting it back together today.

First I put in some rather quickly made slopes to help direct the sawdust to the collection port.



 

Cleaned out the motor - somehow it was filled with sawdust. This is the capacitor area - it was packed full. Whole motor was like this. Cleaned out now!



 

And started putting it all back together. Got the arbor assembly all back together (new arbor and bearings in there) and the motor mounted.



 

Next up will be belts, which the new ones will be here Monday, and electrical.

Overall this saw has been rather easy to work on - looking forward to putting it to work once it's all back together.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

After making approximately 20 trips between my two shop spaces, up and down the steps from the garage to the basement and back, to get tools and parts that were in the basement shop area or take care of some other things, I made a comment to my wife,

"I look forward to the day when I can have a shop space big enough to fit it all together instead of having two separate shop spaces."

Her response:

"I look forward to the day when I can park in the garage and you have your own separate shop space."

Oh, that would be nice... Insulated and climate controlled would be great too...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Managed to get some shop time in this morning. Wouldn't have been worthwhile to heat the garage for just this morning, so I headed down to the basement and worked a little more on the Delta 24" Scroll Saw restoration - it's been a while since I've done anything on it.

Today I put new bearings in the motor and got the motor put together. Put the motor on the saw and then moved it on to the base, after putting the base in the place where the saw will reside. And started putting it back together.



 

And the rest of the decals went on. If you peek at the one above, you might see an additional one I added beyond replacing the originals. Wanted to put my mark on it for restoring it. Would help me remember when I restored it. And hopefully one day this saw will be passed down to one of my boys, so hopefully that's a detail they would appreciate then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looking good Matthew, I have one similar to it that needs the same treatment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

NeilYeag said:


> View attachment 155297 Had A Panic ATTACK:
> Got to get all of this mess boxed up tomorrow to be ready for the moving truck........
> 
> View attachment 155296



How did the move go Neil?


----------



## NeilYeag

ripjack13 said:


> How did the move go Neil?



Delayed....... Now packing up on Saturday and making the 350 kilometer journey. Will post some pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

So.... Didn't get a lot of shop time today, had to run errands. Did go pick up lumber for a few things. Found two boards in the reject pile I just couldn't leave behind at under 4.00/bf. Really curly maple and a peice of cherry with some wild figure. The Cherry is about 13 inches wide and the maple about 16. No idea what I'm going to do with them but couldn't pass them up.

Then tonight since I don't have a ton of space in the shop to store big boards, got the other stuff I bought broken down into rough pieces for sewing machine bases and a couple other things

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Getting reacquainted with Alice this morning..... You forget how to make nice to her when it's been almost a year since I've spent any quality time with her. So far I haven't made any funnels but the day is young.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Ok, I stop now. Hit 3 blanks in a row with major flaws, Almost put one through the window so I'm done turning. Got them sanded out and some WOP on then and I'll buff the ones that survived out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Ok, I stop now. Hit 3 blanks in a row with major flaws, Almost put one through the window so I'm done turning. Got them sanded out and some WOP on then and I'll buff the ones that survived out tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 155605



Them are nice, Colin. I especially like that one front and center. And the front left one.


----------



## DKMD

Nicely done, Colin! Some of those look like the silver maple I get around here from time to time.

Oh, and shame on you for neglecting Alice!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Colin! Some of those look like the silver maple I get around here from time to time.
> 
> Oh, and shame on you for neglecting Alice!



Those were from those cores you sent me a long long time ago.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Haven’t had any time to do any fun stuff in so long, been working 6 to 7 days a week. When I have had a day offf I’ve been working on some cabs for the wife. This is what I got so far. Now I’m doing this on the cheap. As a matter of fact I got exactly 18.00 in to what you see here. Lol that includes cab, tops, and tile. Most of the material was pulled off different jobs throughout the last couple years. Still need to paint and build the island, but she’s happy.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings

Steve what are you using for the "under the cabinet lights"


----------



## steve bellinger

Wildthings said:


> Steve what are you using for the "under the cabinet lights"


these are just 14 inch led. We had them under our other ones, so I just used what I all ready had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

I've been getting a lot done but I haven't been taking pics and I know, no pics didn't happen. Got a new to me Husqvarna 445 chainsaw today for $55. Looks new, dude said it leaks bar oil so I did some research and it is prett common on that one. I've watched 1 vid on fixing it and will probably watch a couple more before attempting. The guy said it is a very slow leak so I will have to use it first.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

It butchers Mahogany logs pretty well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD

Blueglass said:


> It butchers Mahogany logs pretty well.


No pics, no proof...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

Point taken but too dark for pics now.


----------



## Schroedc

I was a busy busy beaver today. Got all this done today. Tomorrow I get to do more. I hate turning Red Oak, Especially when they do crazy stuff like leave sections square. But that's what the local guy wanted for some cradle he's building so we'll hope he's happy with them. It does show why having two banjos is really nice so you don't have to keep moving things to go from one end to the other of a spindle though. By Thursday I'll have a metric crap-ton of stuff to apply finish to.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

A little something I worked on today...Chinese Tallow. Still need to sand and finish.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> A little something I worked on today...Chinese Tallow. Still need to sand and finish.
> 
> View attachment 156094
> 
> View attachment 156095



I like it a lot Lou, look forward to seeing it done! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

You all make me feel bad. Laying around the house last few days with sprained back muscles. The log won.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Schroedc

Like the song says, WOP! there it is!!! Tomorrow I get to buff everything out and get them all boxed up to ship.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Rocking RP

Love the cribbage board:) Great work. What are the boxes?


----------



## Schroedc

Rocking RP said:


> Love the cribbage board:) Great work. What are the boxes?



Bases to hold vintage sewing machines

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Rocking RP

Cool:)


----------



## Rocking RP

Had a pretty successful day in shop. Made a few bottle stoppers and openers. Also, French rolling pin of walnut.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Nice variety. How well do the bottle openers work?


----------



## Rocking RP

Great. Keep one on my work table all time. Like it because it sticks up so it’s easy to find.(not that my work table would be messy)


----------



## Lou Currier

Got some inspiration from @Courtland today and chucked up this evergreen rootball that had a lot of rotting in the center. This would not be possible without the chuck plate from @Nubsnstubs. It’s going to get interesting when I start on the inside

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Courtland

Good luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Boy, that's pretty gnarly. But, after you get set for the reversal is when it gets spooky a bit. keep it slow, and stay out of that line of fire..... It looks a little like Olive to me. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Nubsnstubs i think I may wrap it in masking tape for the hollowing.


----------



## Courtland

Big chicken ......actually that is a good idea because duck tape or something stronger would probably be strong enough to really tear your wrist apart if something went wrong and it got stuck to the chuck some how and then to your gouge but masking tape would just rip I think but give it enough strength to help it’s to bad the top is not solid you could have done like a football looking hollow form but I bet it looks pretty cool when it’s done the thing that would be hardest for me is it seems pretty deep and I don’t have a hollowing system or anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Courtland said:


> Big chicken ......actually that is a good idea because duck tape or something stronger would probably be strong enough to really tear your wrist apart if something went wrong and it got stuck to the chuck some how and then to your gouge but masking tape would just rip I think but give it enough strength to help it’s to bad the top is not solid you could have done like a football looking hollow form but I bet it looks pretty cool when it’s done the thing that would be hardest for me is it seems pretty deep and I don’t have a hollowing system or anything



I got the hollowing system about six months ago so that should really help. The biggest PIA, I think, will be the sanding.


----------



## rocky1

Got an old trash can you could punch a hole in and slide over your spindle? 5 gallon pail maybe? That looks like it may need containment!! 

Be turnin like... 
|

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland

Yea that will be hard good luck ! Can’t wait to see it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made a dremel bit holder. Getting ready to start carving soon....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Moved, and basically just jammed everything in the new space. Hopefully over Holiday break it will get put back together!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

NeilYeag said:


> Moved, and basically just jammed everything in the new space.


Man I can relate to that. And I may do it one more time. Good thing is you can learn from your old set up and make changes to things you just lived with in the old shop.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Man I can relate to that. And I may do it one more time. Good thing is you can learn from your old set up and make changes to things you just lived with in the old shop.



If you do move again, I want to see a video of that mill going UP the stairs

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> @Nubsnstubs i think I may wrap it in masking tape for the hollowing.


Lou, a lot of shrink wrap might do it, and you'd be able to see through it. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Nubsnstubs said:


> Lou, a lot of shrink wrap might do it, and you'd be able to see through it. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)



I like that idea Jerry!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> If you do move again, I want to see a video of that mill going UP the stairs


I still have the ramps and everything just for that reason, it'll go up just as easy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Got some inspiration from @Courtland today and chucked up this evergreen rootball that had a lot of rotting in the center. This would not be possible without the chuck plate from @Nubsnstubs. It’s going to get interesting when I start on the inside
> 
> View attachment 156304
> 
> View attachment 156305
> 
> View attachment 156306
> 
> View attachment 156307




Podocarpus tree


----------



## Schroedc

Uh oh.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

That don't look good!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> That don't look good!



nope. front bearing has a ton of play and no more lube in it.


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> nope. front bearing has a ton of play and no more lube in it.



Hey, that look real familiar !
Is that a rikon?


----------



## ripjack13

Mine was under warantee. So they sent me a new shaft and bearings.
They didn't even ask for proof of receipt...wink wink...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Mine was under warantee. So they sent me a new shaft and bearings.
> They didn't even ask for proof of receipt...wink wink...



Yeah, I'm out of warranty, plus Jet was really good about parts when it was under warranty. I use the ever lovin' heck out of it so 20.00 worth of bearings isn't a big deal. I'll be up and running tomorrow morning after the bearing house opens and I can pick up a pair. I may have them do a little diffing and see is I can find a set of taper bearings instead of ball bearings that'll fit it. with the side load form running a mandrel or between centers that might be a better option and it'd be cheap to try out. Would just need to figure out grease seals for the inside

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Been out of town for a few days. Went out and turned a couple pens this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

What kit are the last two?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP

Cameo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Word up...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigg081

Cleaned/organized. Setup new lathe (actually last weekend) and finished a few cheese boards for some family gifts. I need to take more pics of my turnings!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Rocking RP

Very nice cutting boards:)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I tried to rip my arm off with the buffer today. Couldn't even do that right, all I managed to do was launch a piece of product against the wall

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Cut and tubed a bunch of pen blanks to replace the ones I sold

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

I logged in 2 ducks, a sika deer and a bobcat

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FLQuacker

These...technically it's the dining room table, not the shop!

I love this time of year 

and NO...I don't do the bows!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

Maintenance..... ugh. The tilt on my table saw was turning really hard, to the point where I had to use both hands, hard on my arthritic shoulders reaching under there, I tried all the easy stuff, blowing it out, spraying lube on the worm gears, did not help. So I had to to take the top off to see what was going on, kind of a bummer since I had everything tweaked and aligned nicely. Gave it a through cleaning, loosened the pressure between the worm gears a bit, and lubed it up good with white lithium grease (recommended by the manufacturer) turns slick as a whistle now, glad I did it, been putting it off for a long time...

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

Sanded and sanded... then got to oil so at least something was worthwhile today! I hate sanding...

Just might actually make deadline on these two which surprises me how much screwing around I been doing...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Made a couple pens to replenish the inventory and toyed around with a zebra mechanical pencil and made it better

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

@Wildthings needed a piece of walnut with live edges to make a large charcuterie board for a Christmas gift. I cut this one for him. Black Walnut with live edges that measures 34 x 16 x 5/4. Should make a beautiful one. Love this wood.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Yessir that is going to work out great!! Too bad she's here this weekend!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> Yessir that is going to work out great!! Too bad she's here this weekend!


Please post a photo of the finished board. It is ready to ship first thing tomorrow morning. I'll send you the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081

It ain’t pretty...BUT.... its functional and FREE!!
I need to get organized by my lathe. This is an old quilt display thingy. Its been sitting around the house for years doing nothing. Now it’s a useful member of the shop. 
Try not to judge me to bad! Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Bigg081 said:


> It ain’t pretty...BUT.... its functional and FREE!!
> I need to get organized by my lathe. This is an old quilt display thingy. Its been sitting around the house for years doing nothing. Now it’s a useful member of the shop.
> Try not to judge me to bad! Haha
> View attachment 157020View attachment 157021



Hey, if it works for you that's all that matters!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Not in the shop today, but I did sit down and design my next build. I hope to run the heat in the garage a couple days this week, and most of the next week, and get a good head start on this build. Will probably do much of the assembly in the basement so I don't have to pay to perpetually try to keep an uninsulated garage heated for too long.

Hutch for our kitchen since our kitchen is on the small side and is short on storage and counter space. This will house all our stuff for making coffee, tea, cocktails, drinks, pouring wine, etc. If I take enough pics during the build process, I'll do a thread on the build. Have some neat details/ideas I'm going to incorporate into this, including housing our Keurig (which only sees use once or twice a week, since we have other coffee brewing methods we prefer) on a pull out shelf inside the base, behind the door, thus leaving a lot more counter space for things like the coffee grinder and electric kettle and space to work at. (We're kinda serious about our coffee around here.) Overall size will be about 36" wide, 19" deep, and 6' 4" tall.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Matt what is that black thing in the picture use for?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

NeilYeag said:


> Matt what is that black thing in the picture use for?



Some of us prefer to do our design work with pencil on paper.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Some of us prefer to do our design work with pencil on paper.



I thought it was for poking people that keep asking what you're doing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I thought it was for poking people that keep asking what you're doing



These Pentels would work great for poking...


----------



## NeilYeag

Sprung said:


> Some of us prefer to do our design work with pencil on paper.



Actually so do I. I can just barely get by with Sketch Up, just enough to get some basic dimensions down but that is about it. I prefer to do a pencil drawing, but generally not as neat as the one you show.


----------



## Sprung

NeilYeag said:


> Actually so do I. I can just barely get by with Sketch Up, just enough to get some basic dimensions down but that is about it. I prefer to do a pencil drawing, but generally not as neat as the one you show.



I tried to play around with and learn Sketch Up a couple times, and just gave up. I wouldn't mind getting the chance to actually learn how to use it, but I just don't have the time to sit down and go through that process of learning it. But, it is nice that there are many who still design with pencil and paper. My drawings aren't always as neat or detailed as this one is. Sometimes it's just a really rough sketch that is definitely far from being to scale with a few dimensions scribbled on it. But with this piece I needed to go detailed and to scale on a drawing as I needed to be able to see how things would look in proportion/scale. And I'm glad I did. I think every line on that page was erased and redrawn at least once, sometimes changed, sometimes unchanged, and many lines more than once, as I played around with different things. If I built with the first sets of dimensions/ideas in my head with a rough sketch and just a couple dimensions scribbled down, I know the piece wouldn't turn out anywhere near as nice as the design I settled on (and that my wife has fallen in love with and signed off on).

I also think that sometimes I just like drawing out detailed plans, lol. For a short while as a kid I wanted to be an architect. As I started high school I wanted to get into engineering. Then I decided on a completely different path!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN

Schroedc said:


> Bases to hold vintage sewing machines



Know anyone interested in a vintage Singer treadle sewing machine in Western VA / East TN area?
https://www.estatesales.net/VA/Abingdon/24210/2089206

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@woodtickgreg , @Schroedc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

WOW!!! Man has some really awesome collection of belongings. Worth just looking at to appreciate everything he has.


----------



## Schroedc

Holy Balls. I want the Studebaker and the Thompson. I already have one of those sewing machines.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Schroedc said:


> Holy Balls. I want the Studebaker and the Thompson. I already have one of those sewing machines.



SEE what I mean? 

I love old clocks. Based on his belongings I am sure nothing will be in my budget.

Rodney


----------



## woodtickgreg

I cant even look. I'm wanting one of those sewing machines but it's not in the budget at this time.


----------



## Tony

Has anybody heard from @Mike Hill lately?


----------



## Lou Currier

He was on earlier today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill

Cleanup!!
I wanted to spend some time sharpening my band saw blades, but there was stuff in the way!
Got that stuff out -pics-but now am moving shavings, etc. out to mulch pile. Sigh.... someone has to do it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Spun a couple of Ruth Niles whisky (no e) bottle stoppers and a bottle opener. Solid brass and stainless steel make her products the best, in my opinion. Desert Ironwood courtesy of @barry richardson.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Spun a couple of Ruth Niles whisky (no e) bottle stoppers and a bottle opener. Solid brass and stainless steel make her products the best, in my opinion. Desert Ironwood courtesy of @barry richardson.
> 
> View attachment 157538


Nice! How does the one in the middle work?


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Nice! How does the one in the middle work?



I like that it can stand up. 





PS, one of my favorite German Pilsners.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Tom Smart said:


> Spun a couple of Ruth Niles whisky (no e) bottle stoppers and a bottle opener. Solid brass and stainless steel make her products the best, in my opinion. Desert Ironwood courtesy of @barry richardson.
> 
> View attachment 157538



I've been wanting to try some of those openers they look nice!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

I think putting the first coat of finish on is my favorite part, in turning or any other woodworking. This is a roughout I had on the back burner for a while, got it out, finish turned and sanded it today, African Sumac, it will turn a lot deeper red eventually...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Bigg081

barry richardson said:


> I think putting the first coat of finish on is my favorite part, in turning or any other woodworking. This is a roughout I had on the back burner for a while, got it out, finish turned and sanded it today, African Sumac, it will turn a lot deeper red eventually...
> View attachment 157552


Why do I always want other’s projects!?!? This is beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Thought I make a few more of these while I had all the stuff in one place. Wanted to do larger handles to see if they fit the hand better. Think so. 

A brown mallee cut off that was sitting on the shelf. The other 2 are from the same piece of wood that was in my Desert Ironwood pile. I don’t recall where I got it, but I’m questioning that it is DIW. Had the oder but turned much softer. @barry richardson you have lots of experience with DIW. Could it just be sap wood? Bocote maybe?

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Little Christmas party,

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

Don't Drink and Turn!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Thought I make a few more of these while I had all the stuff in one place. Wanted to do larger handles to see if they fit the hand better. Think so.
> 
> A brown mallee cut off that was sitting on the shelf. The other 2 are from the same piece of wood that was in my Desert Ironwood pile. I don’t recall where I got it, but I’m questioning that it is DIW. Had the oder but turned much softer. @barry richardson you have lots of experience with DIW. Could it just be sap wood? Bocote maybe?
> 
> View attachment 157590


It does resemble Bocote more than DIW. Cant tell from the pic, can you see pores in the end grain? You really can't see any in DIW with the naked eye......


----------



## Tom Smart

No, don’t clearly see pores. Here is the piece I cut them from. 



 

One side was lacquered. 



 

Cut side. 



 

The more I look at it the more I come back to bocote.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## DKMD

@Tom Smart 

Nicely done! Bocote has a very distinct smell... it smells a bit like pickles to me. DIW smells like old dirt to me.

Bocote is also kind of waxy especially compared to DIW. I’ve seen both look like your wood. I’ll bet the endgrain is a dead giveaway for those in the know, but I’m not one of those folks.


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> @Tom Smart
> 
> Nicely done! Bocote has a very distinct smell... it smells a bit like pickles to me. DIW smells like old dirt to me.
> 
> Bocote is also kind of waxy especially compared to DIW. I’ve seen both look like your wood. I’ll bet the endgrain is a dead giveaway for those in the know, but I’m not one of those folks.


Thanks, Doc. It did have a distinct smell, but wasn’t waxy.


----------



## DKMD

Been staring at endgrain photos on @phinds site for a while, and I’d go with DIW based on the confluent, serpentine pore pattern I think I see in your piece, Tom. I’m sure I just butchered the vocabulary normally used for describing endgrain!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

DKMD said:


> Been staring at endgrain photos on @phinds site for a while, and I’d go with DIW based on the confluent, serpentine pore pattern I think I see in your piece, Tom. I’m sure I just butchered the vocabulary normally used for describing endgrain!



Sounded great to me!!! 

Still dont know what any of it means tho!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds

DKMD said:


> Been staring at endgrain photos on @phinds site for a while, and I’d go with DIW based on the confluent, serpentine pore pattern I think I see in your piece, Tom. I’m sure I just butchered the vocabulary normally used for describing endgrain!


Good call. I agree. Serpentine isn't normally used in this context but it's quite apt. Some confluent parenchyma is straighter than others

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> Been staring at endgrain photos on @phinds site for a while, and I’d go with DIW based on the confluent, serpentine pore pattern I think I see in your piece, Tom. I’m sure I just butchered the vocabulary normally used for describing endgrain!


Thank you, sir. 



phinds said:


> Good call. I agree. Serpentine isn't normally used in this context but it's quite apt. Some confluent parenchyma is straighter than others


So, DIW is a consensus (even though I didn’t sand the end gain)?


----------



## phinds

Tom Smart said:


> So, DIW is a consensus (even though I didn’t sand the end gain)?


Yes. Sometimes it's clear enough without extra cleanup if it's been cut with a sharp blade. Also, the color is consistent w/ DWI that I've seen (see my page on it).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made this out of verawood and copper wire. Took more time to braid the wire than it did to dremel out the charm.
I still need to work on my engraving letters and numbers though....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier

What is 1-4-3?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> What is 1-4-3?


that would equate to a (-6)

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

That's 1 hour for cutting on scroll saw, 4 hours of sanding to clean up the scroll saw marks and 3 hours for making the twisted copper chain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ironman123

Pretty nice Marc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk

I added a new toy





Now I need to start taking it apart to paint. Black Diamond Caddy . 
Wifie got her Diamond ring , all good ! :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Before texting was around in the 70's, my dad would write that to my mom at the end of his letters.
It means, I love you....




Lou Currier said:


> What is 1-4-3?





Wildthings said:


> that would equate to a (-6)





FranklinWorkshops said:


> That's 1 hour for cutting on scroll saw, 4 hours of sanding to clean up the scroll saw marks and 3 hours for making the twisted copper chain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Wildthings

ok really cool - I get it - number of letters in the words!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

Plenty of fine tuning left.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Picked up some items from Menards - some stuff I need to get started on the kitchen hutch build.

I was in the shop this evening and was working on finishing up putting together the Unisaw. Got the miter slots lined up with the blade. Extension wings installed. Front rail of the fence installed. Still have to install the rear rail, align the fence, and wire in the switch. Then it'll be ready to make sawdust!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Sprung said:


> Picked up some items from Menards - some stuff I need to get started on the kitchen hutch build.
> 
> I was in the shop this evening and was working on finishing up putting together the Unisaw. Got the miter slots lined up with the blade. Extension wings installed. Front rail of the fence installed. Still have to install the rear rail, align the fence, and wire in the switch. Then it'll be ready to make sawdust!


I have a 1980s vintage Unisaw from the time that Rockwell owned Delta. Use it every day. It is a real workhorse and rarely needs my attention.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I have a 1980s vintage Unisaw from the time that Rockwell owned Delta. Use it every day. It is a real workhorse and rarely needs my attention.



Mine is from the same era. 1983 vintage, to be exact. Cool part about that is I was born the same year, so the saw and I are the same age. This one needed just a little attention after spending its first 35 years in a high school shop - new arbor, bearings, belts, new wiring, a few other small parts, and a good cleaning. But I'm looking forward to this saw being in service for many years to come. I've been wanting to upgrade to a Unisaw for a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Well, the Unisaw runs and cuts wood again! Just need to make some new zero clearance inserts for it and a new crosscut sled.

Between tonight and tomorrow I hope to get those two items made. Then tomorrow run a bunch of maple through the planer. Maybe even start cutting parts out for the hutch build. (Should probably clean up the shop first though - have a lot of tools that need putting away.)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Cut up a pig! 

Deer haven't cooperated at all this season, seems to be a lot of that going around, but I love sitting in the stand at night watching the deer play, and waiting on pigs. Knocked down a nice sow couple weeks ago. Had 3 come in, but it was a cool HUMID night, and smokeless powder is not smokeless under those conditions. Hot gases hit cool humid air, you get a cloud of fog that is blinding for several seconds. Sent that one to the buddy's house, he was making venison sausage and figured he might need a little extra pork. 

Last weekend I had 4 - 5 grown ones and several pigs come in; warmer drier night; LOTS of shooting going on that night! Knocked down another nice sow and a young boar. Probably another one or two that ran off, fed to the buzzards. Was little concerned about the boar as he smelled a little like a boar hog at first, but once we got the hide knocked off there wasn't any odor at all. Nephew has been bragging about he'd take the boar pigs if I didn't want them, so I sent that one home with him. Then he was scared!! Called his cousin out in Louisiana to find out what he used to do to them to make them edible.  Honestly don't think he'll be a problem, had a full set of nuts, but they hadn't dropped. Haven't heard him complaining yet either, so I think he was good too. 

All 3 have been exceptionally fat for feral hogs, so they should be excellent table fare!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

@rocky1 
I have a friend in South Carolina that hunts feral pigs. He only keeps the young ones that are 100 lbs or less and buries the others. So many pigs, so little time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

These have all been prime eaters Larry; running about 150 lbs. apiece, but just round fat! Over the back, over the hams, 1 1/2" of fat. That being said, they aren't really 150 lb. pigs, they're more like 150 lbs. of pig on 125 lb pig frames.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

I did put down 2 Sika on the Eastern shore in Md. Now if you want some of the tastiest venison you should do a hunt in Black Water Md.
There not big. Smallest of the Elk family. But well worth the

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

DaveHawk said:


> I did put down 2 Sika on the Eastern shore in Md. Now if you want some of the tastiest venison you should do a hunt in Black Water Md.
> There not big. Smallest of the Elk family. But well worth the
> 
> View attachment 157749
> 
> View attachment 157751


 I've heard they are very tasty. Contratulations.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I've heard they are very tasty. Contratulations.



I told my guide if I see one I'm shooting it. I want meat , I'm not worried about getting a trophy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Not today, exactly, but I recently upgraded my lathe.



 
Grizzly G0462. Bought used, sold my Central Machines lathe

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> Not today, exactly, but I recently upgraded my lathe.
> 
> View attachment 157752
> Grizzly G0462. Bought used, sold my Central Machines lathe



Same one I've got, bought mine from @woodman6415 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

If debated upgrading to that machine but it's basically the same thing I've got with the motor turned around, which would be nice, and the tach. Have seen a few for sale, in fact there's a couple in this area now, that I could about break even on. Keep telling myself too wait until I find a deal on a bigger heavier machine.


----------



## kweinert

So, looking at the alignment it appears as if I need to shim the headstock up just a bit.

However, I'm not looking to invest in a lifetime (even if I were younger) supply of different shims - anyone have an idea of how to pick up just a few pieces of (I presume) brass for raising the headstock just a skosh?


----------



## Jamesis

Walmart is having a sale on Skosh.
3 for a Dollar.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> So, looking at the alignment it appears as if I need to shim the headstock up just a bit.
> 
> However, I'm not looking to invest in a lifetime (even if I were younger) supply of different shims - anyone have an idea of how to pick up just a few pieces of (I presume) brass for raising the headstock just a skosh?



Go to a local trophy shop, they use thin plates for the front of plaques, probably have some scrap.


----------



## rocky1

Amazon has a wide assortment of brass shim Ken, some ridiculously priced, some not to bad for small pieces. If you can figure out how much a skosh is, you might be able to find what you need there. For instance one offer I just looked at for .0o5 x 4 x 3 was $5 and change, Prime to boot, so free shipping. Another piece was $6.25. Then there are assortment packs that they want a week's wages for! 

Automotive supply stores may stock it. And, it's fairly common in Gun Repairs, but it's probably not going to be as cheap there.


----------



## Jamesis

Depending on how big of a piece you need, an *Automotive Feeler Gauge* has a multitude of thicknesses in _Thousands_ of an inch!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jamesis



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Useful 2


----------



## ironman123

Hobby Shops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Now that Ray mentions it, Hobby Lobby has thin metal sheets, for metal punching art... whatever you call that. Want to say there was some smaller pieces back in the woodworking section near the clock goodies too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

@kweinert 
and did you get it from James from King's Fine Woodworking?


----------



## Tony

Come to think of it, I bought some thin copper sheets, about 12" square. 4 of them in the package for about $8 at Michael's or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Sprung

Today was a day to get things done.

Started out by straightening up the shop. Horizontal surfaces were all completely covered. Not anymore.

Made some zero clearance inserts for the Unisaw.



 

Finished getting the Unisaw all set up, dialed in, etc. It's now making sawdust!



 

Then I took care of a problem. With my current shop layout, there was no good place where I could set up the planer and be able to have enough space to run 8' long boards through. If it wasn't winter, I could just wheel it out into the driveway and run the boards through out there. But it's winter. So I built a riser for my planer that lifts it up higher than the table saw, outfeed table, and workbench heights. This will allow me to park the planer in front of the outfeed table and run boards up to 9' through without having to open the garage door.



 

Then I got some maple ready to run through the planer, which will be the first thing I do in the shop in the morning.

There's a kitchen hutch in there somewhere.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

The saw looks great Matt! I have the same planer and I set mine so that the out feed is just slightly higher than my table saw, that way the boards are supported as they come off and I get less snipe that way. And I dont have to catch the long boards as the come out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## CWS

Great work on the saw! Just cut a hole in the wall and you could plane a board as long as need.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

CWS said:


> Great work on the saw! Just cut a hole in the wall and you could plane a board as long as need.



My brother has his Oliver planner set up with an overhead garage door on the feed side and a widow on the other side for boards over 16' long. We did 22' footers when I was much younger. Don't think we could do it now days...


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> The saw looks great Matt! I have the same planer and I set mine so that the out feed is just slightly higher than my table saw, that way the boards are supported as they come off and I get less snipe that way. And I dont have to catch the long boards as the come out.



I'll admit that when I was working on it at 11:30 last night, I didn't even have that thought. But it makes sense and maybe someday I'll adjust my riser a bit to set it up like that. For right now I have it set to infeed over the table saw and outfeed table and outfeed toward the empty space/walkway to the overhead garage door because it's easier to hook it up to dust collection if it's orientated that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Wildthings said:


> @kweinert
> and did you get it from James from King's Fine Woodworking?



Yes, yes I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk

I only have a couple of blanks of old growth Brazilian rosewood and today I chipped the lip off a pot call I'd just finished. So I started looking around to find something as a jig to rework the pot call. I don't know what this was used for but I've repurposed it to make quick changes to pot call.

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 2


----------



## Ray D

DaveHawk said:


> I only have a couple of blanks of old growth Brazilian rosewood and today I chipped the lip off a pot call. So I started looking around to find something as a jig to rework the pot call. I don't know what this was used for but I've repurposed it to make quick changes to pot call.
> 
> View attachment 157798
> 
> View attachment 157799
> 
> View attachment 157800
> 
> View attachment 157801



Interesting to see how other turners do their pot calls. 
That kinda looks like a hole saw arbor. Maybe not. Nice looking piece of rosewood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Ray D said:


> Interesting to see how other turners do their pot calls.
> That kinda looks like a hole saw arbor. Maybe not. Nice looking piece of rosewood.


To nice to just put it aside.


----------



## Ray D

DaveHawk said:


> To nice to just put it aside.


Absolutely! I know you’ve had a full plate recently but did you make it out for spring turkey?


----------



## DaveHawk

Ray D said:


> Absolutely! I know you’ve had a full plate recently but did you make it out for spring turkey?


I did. Took a Jake in Vt and at Nice Tom in Flint Hill and called in a bird my buddy and I've hunter for 2 years in Lousia for a 1st timers and his future son in-law. 
Next year should be off the hook. His son in law now, has a family hunting lodge in upper Maine, the to Vt, his son n law and daughter bought a horse farm in Osceola right in the middle of the county will hunt that late season, and Va. and Md. 
How was your season ?


----------



## Ray D

DaveHawk said:


> I did. Took a Jake in Vt and at Nice Tom in Flint Hill and called in a bird my buddy and I've hunter for 2 years in Lousia for a 1st timers and his future son in-law.
> Next year should be off the hook. His son in law now, has a family hunting lodge in upper Maine, the to Vt, his son n law and daughter bought a horse farm in Osceola right in the middle of the county will hunt that late season, and Va. and Md.
> How was your season ?



Sounds like you will be having a great 2019 spring season. 
My season was good. I got a pretty good Osceola this year but due to a surgery my wife had we were unable to make it to my buddies place in North Carolina....maybe this coming spring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It is an arbor for a hole saw. What a way to repurpose

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

PSA: When running a number of boards through the planer, it is a good idea to periodically check how full your collection bin is on your dust collector. All said and done, I have two 30 gallon cans filled with planer shavings. I only have one 30 gallon can as the collection bin on the dust collector...

This may be the impetus to finally put together the fill sensor for the bin. The one I bought parts for months ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It is an arbor for a hole saw. What a way to repurpose


 I thought that's what it was but I could never find a hole saw big enough to fit it. Must be from a old one years ago.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dave, I'll be heading up to Larry's in February. I'll shoot ya a message before and see if you're available. I may swing by if it's close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamesis

Theses




And Thoses

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Jamesis said:


> Theses
> View attachment 157809
> 
> And Thoses
> View attachment 157810



Those are nice , clean line, good design. These are items designers would eat up.


----------



## Jamesis

Thanks


----------



## Sprung

Today was another get stuff done day in the shop. Monday I went through the boards I planed and laid out parts and rough cut to length. Today, err, now yesterday since it's after midnight, I get the jointer set back up and dialed back in and jointed all the edges. Went to start cutting pieces to width and found that my ripping blade was getting too dull to handle the task well enough to give me a clean cut on this maple. So, off to the store - 80 miles round trip - to pick up a new blade (and a couple other things). Family went with me and we went out for dinner. Got the new blade on the saw and made quick work of ripping everything to width. Today is the day I really broke in the Unisaw. Oh, my... Quite an upgrade! After that I started working on a new crosscut sled.

Hope to get some time in the shop tomorrow to finish the crosscut sled and to cut pieces to length. Had hoped to have that done today as well, but the trip to buy a new blade took up a bunch of time.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## DaveHawk

I've started a new project. Adding 23K gold leaf to the new bike. After that a burgundy pinstripe below the gold. I didn't like the bland harley silver stripe.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

DaveHawk said:


> I've started a new project. Adding 23K gold leaf to the new bike. After that a burgundy pinstripe below the gold. I didn't like the bland harley silver stripe.
> 
> View attachment 158489
> 
> View attachment 158490
> 
> View attachment 158491


Looks like you have a set of rinehart mufflers on your bike. I have a set of those I intend to put on my bmw when I change the bags on it. They should give it a little more sound without being obnoxiously loud. My beemer is way to quiet stock, hard to hear the engine with a helmet on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Beautiful bike. Also I love that VW bug in the background!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk

NeilYeag said:


> Beautiful bike. Also I love that VW bug in the background!


 Thanks Neil had been working on this for a couple years and hopefully the engines going back in today. We pulled it to redo all the seals . It's a 68 built and Germany and 67. You get down find let's set for 12 years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks

I am building a very large and heavy live edge table out of solid mahogany. The the table top is 48 x 22 x 3.5" and weighs about 90 pounds. I have a questions concerning the best way to connect a leg to the table top. I will call it the front leg and it is the one that looks like a stump (thats what it was actually). The rear leg is a 45 degree cut straight to the floor which I will will join with mortise and tenon 45 degree biscuits. I will be putting a stretcher in between the two legs that will be mortise and tenoned into each leg. This should prevent racking.

I do have a question though and thought maybe I could post it in this forum. 

I initially thought I would use buttons (see Nick Offerman article on fine woodworking) but my buttons snap so now I am considering inserting 3/4 inch dowels (3 or maybe four) to the front and back of the leg (as well as the buttons for extra support). I was thinking of sinking each dowel 1 1/2 inches into the base and same into the leg.

Finally, I was planning on using Gorilla Glue on the dowels. This is not my first choice since I normally would use a pva titebond, but was thinking the Gorilla Glue would add even more strength. My concern is the expansion that comes with Gorilla glue but I think that if I use a minimum amount of gorilla glue on the dowels and titebond on all other surfaces I should be ok.

Does anyone have any better suggestions than what I am considering because for some reason it feels like I am going way over the top here, but the table is so heavy and so large that I feel like I need to be extra extra careful that the legs are dead solid.

Please shoot me your critique and thoughts to help me to get this monster off my bench.


----------



## kweinert

Not that I have any great experience to impart but you might look at the properties of Gorilla Glue Clear. In wood it still needs moisture but it doesn't do all the foamy expansion that the original GG does.

Also, have you considered blind wedged tenons?


----------



## Schroedc

Today I actually made some sawdust. Worked up the master jig and ran out two ruler racks for quilters and artists. Got a finish on them and will buff them out in the next day or two. Hoping to find a market for them, anecdotal evidence says I should be able to sell quite a few but we'll see.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom Smart

I’m starting to get serious about making that stool I promised my wife about 6 years ago when the kitchen was rebuilt. Needed a new crosscut sled for the project though. Finished it up today. Took the time to laminate the fences so they wouldn’t move. Now I need a smaller one for a dado blade. That’s tomorrow’s task.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Cleaned out the bottom of an old small barn scheduled for take down. Wondering what to do with some of the 6/4 & 8/4 American beech planks. They have lots of powder post holes but are really solid planks. The 12/4 hickory and ash are set aside for my brother. I'll likely convert the other stuff to heat, minus the treated pieces...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ironman123

Cut a lot of white wood pieces 1/4" X 3/16" X 2" and a lot of white wood strips .070" X 3/8" X 4 1/4" and not quite as many white wood strips .070" X 3/8" X 1 5/8". Also sanded all of them. Got my right shoulder hurting some so it was coffee and Tylenol time. Maybe tomorrow I will make toothpicks .


----------



## Blueglass

I've had this Seagrape drying almost 2 years. This is going to make a crazy guitar top and back. I'd start a thread but at the rate Seagrape dries it would probably drag on another couple years.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

I was sent down to the basement shop to putz around with whatever I wanted to do. After cleaning off the bench, I helped the oldest get a wood toy kit out and set him up to paint the pieces. After he got bored with that, I turned a handle for a lathe tool. Then I decided to turn some eggs. After turning, I removed the nubs with a small saw, then a file, then hand sanding. Here they are after one coat of BLO.

Woods are: Crosscut Rainbow Poplar (stabilized), Walnut Burl, Spalted Bigleaf Maple Burl (stabilized), Osage Orange, Spalted Idunno wood (My best guess from the way it looks and turned is that it's probably a fruit wood, like apple or pear)

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eggs for a table decoration?


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Eggs for a table decoration?



Don't know where they'll end up yet. Just felt like making them. Didn't even plan to make them when I went down to the shop today - just ended up turning them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Was at the barn today and brought back some old walnut boards that had been laying around for years. Was pleasantly surprised that they were curly walnut. See before and after photo. These are going to a wooden spoon maker I met on Etsy.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Sprung said:


> Don't know where they'll end up yet. Just felt like making them. Didn't even plan to make them when I went down to the shop today - just ended up turning them.


Now turn a nice bowl to put them in. Makes a great home decor item.


----------



## Sprung

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Now turn a nice bowl to put them in. Makes a great home decor item.



Got a number of roughouts that, now dry, have been ready to finish turn for a while. Almost put one of those on the lathe today too. But my tools were getting dull and I didn't feel like sharpening them today.


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Got a number of roughouts that, now dry, have been ready to finish turn for a while. Almost put one of those on the lathe today too. But my tools were getting dull and I didn't feel like sharpening them today.



I thought you mostly used carbides.


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I thought you mostly used carbides.



I do use mostly carbides. And I resharpen my inserts. All of mine are dull right now and I was just not feeling like sharpening. I use these and some water. Takes just a few minutes per insert.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

phinds said:


> Yes. Sometimes it's clear enough without extra cleanup if it's been cut with a sharp blade. Also, the color is consistent w/ DWI that I've seen (see my page on it).


consistent w/ DWI, i would say all those curves are quite consistent with driving while intoxicated,
or desert iron wood
lol didn't realize i was commenting on a post from December. you all must be thinking i've lost my mind, and that's possible

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I do use mostly carbides. And I resharpen my inserts. All of mine are dull right now and I was just not feeling like sharpening. I use these and some water. Takes just a few minutes per insert.



Okay, gotcha. I do the same, I use this setup with all 3 grits of stones.


----------



## kweinert

Spent more time on a live edge mount for a Dirk. It's FBE but not much color. Did a mock up with outlines of the knives he wants mounted, sent a picture. He looked the way it looked but thought it should be darker, wanted it stained.

This piece has a lot of curl in it, some yellows, a bit darker around the bug holes.

He's bringing the knives over tomorrow so I can fit the mounts to them and maybe talk him out of the stain.


 

 
Then I worked on putting in the window ledges in the basement. They're about a foot deep and I'm using left over flooring over plywood for those.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

kweinert said:


> Spent more time on a live edge mount for a Dirk. It's FBE but not much color. Did a mock up with outlines of the knives he wants mounted, sent a picture. He looked the way it looked but thought it should be darker, wanted it stained.
> 
> This piece has a lot of curl in it, some yellows, a bit darker around the bug holes.
> 
> He's bringing the knives over tomorrow so I can fit the mounts to them and maybe talk him out of the stain.
> View attachment 159214 View attachment 159216
> Then I worked on putting in the window ledges in the basement. They're about a foot deep and I'm using left over flooring over plywood for those.



Ken, you have a scrap piece? Wonder what hitting it with the torch would do. I've seen a few 'tiger striped' maple projects done, assume blistered wood might have similar out come...By the way, that is the first blistered and curly piece of box elder I've ever seen.


----------



## Schroedc

I worked up the master parts and design for a doodad for the sewing folks. @woodtickgreg will probably appreciate it. Used some 1/2 inch plywood I had laying around for the jigs and master parts but the production pieces will be done in Maple, Cherry, and White Oak. Now hoping to get some orders to justify a bulk lumber purchase.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

Mr. Peet said:


> Ken, you have a scrap piece? Wonder what hitting it with the torch would do. I've seen a few 'tiger striped' maple projects done, assume blistered wood might have similar out come...By the way, that is the first blistered and curly piece of box elder I've ever seen.



Interesting thought, I'll give it a try. 

Thank you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I worked up the master parts and design for a doodad for the sewing folks. @woodtickgreg will probably appreciate it. Used some 1/2 inch plywood I had laying around for the jigs and master parts but the production pieces will be done in Maple, Cherry, and White Oak. Now hoping to get some orders to justify a bulk lumber purchase.
> 
> View attachment 159335


Very cool! Put me down for one.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool! Put me down for one.



Here's the pricing and a way to order. I've been using Google forms when I sell stuff in the sewing groups. They fill it out, I get an email, send a PayPal invoice, build it, and ship and I can keep it all organized in a spreadsheet that's automatically populated with the info they put on the form.

https://goo.gl/forms/fAer72ypGsC2ngYM2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Here's the pricing and a way to order. I've been using Google forms when I sell stuff in the sewing groups. They fill it out, I get an email, send a PayPal invoice, build it, and ship and I can keep it all organized in a spreadsheet that's automatically populated with the info they put on the form.
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/fAer72ypGsC2ngYM2


Order sent.


----------



## wombat

Schroedc said:


> I worked up the master parts and design for a doodad for the sewing folks. @woodtickgreg will probably appreciate it. Used some 1/2 inch plywood I had laying around for the jigs and master parts but the production pieces will be done in Maple, Cherry, and White Oak. Now hoping to get some orders to justify a bulk lumber purchase.
> 
> View attachment 159335



Just curious, but what am I looking at ??


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

wombat said:


> Just curious, but what am I looking at ??



Looks like an accelerator pedal for a Singer sewing machine to me. Just sayin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

wombat said:


> Just curious, but what am I looking at ??



The original Singer Bakelite Sewing Machine pedals are uncomfortable to use with the narrow button to push on, these give you a wide surface for more comfort and better speed control.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Dang I was close!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I could a made one but it wouldn't have the cool lazer logo burned into it! That alone is worth the price of admission. Plus I dig having stuff that my friends here have made. Colin's soap dishes have lasted me for years! And I'm still using them.
P.S. money sent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Building turkey calls with high tech equipment...in the office, to dang cold in the work shed. Gotta be in the low 60's !

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigg081

First turning since my thumb injury. I was crazy cautious and held the tool a bit different to protect my thumb from re-injury. 
First project with new hat too!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D

Doing a little work on my sportsmen’s room.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Bigg081 said:


> First turning since my thumb injury. I was crazy cautious and held the tool a bit different to protect my thumb from re-injury.
> First project with new hat too! View attachment 159617



Cool!

Might be first hat pic of the year, I'm jelous!

Holly logs....smooth turning


----------



## Bigg081

FLQuacker said:


> Cool!
> 
> Might be first hat pic of the year, I'm jelous!
> 
> Holly logs....smooth turning


2nd hat pic! 
I posted a pic...that was appropriately moved to the traveling hat thread. Also probably the frist selfie I have taken alone. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bigg081

Finished the set before the farmhouse table build takes all my time.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Where did you find the mechanism? That is an engineer's dream mill.


----------



## Tony

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Where did you find the mechanism? That is an engineer's dream mill.



Woodcraft has them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081

Tony said:


> Woodcraft has them.



Yup! The are the antique style.


----------



## Lou Currier

Arizona silhouette has them and have a structured price based on quantity but their base price is cheaper than Woodcraft.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Finished this vase and updated the thread... https://woodbarter.com/threads/the-fragile-vase.37161/

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Finally finished the kitchen island. Also put new floor in hall bath.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FLQuacker

Ran the Rikon a while and cut some ugly pecan

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Bigg081

FLQuacker said:


> Ran the Rikon a while and cut some ugly pecan
> 
> View attachment 160198


WOW!!!! In Florida there is a regulation that stats that all crazy looking wood (as deemed so by Shane) must be given to him for proper use. So.....Go ahead and send it this way!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I did a bunch of stuff outside. Its 56!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

And finally put some leather on my mallet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081

ripjack13 said:


> And finally put some leather on my mallet...
> 
> View attachment 160214 View attachment 160215


I am going to make myself a mallet at some point. Not even sure if I really need it....but I want it. What is the leather for?


----------



## ripjack13

Bigg081 said:


> I am going to make myself a mallet at some point. Not even sure if I really need it....but I want it. What is the leather for?



It's like a non marring side of it. In case i need to whack something without making a dent on the project...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## FLQuacker

Bigg081 said:


> WOW!!!! In Florida there is a regulation that stats that all crazy looking wood (as deemed so by Shane) must be given to him for proper use. So.....Go ahead and send it this way!



LOL..but it's roots were in GA.

Gonna be headn up this weekend for a few days..I'll bring some back and post on the site 4 sale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 that mid section looks like it might be getting in the way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

On Dr. orders to take it easy for a few days so decided to apply a finish on a tool handle that I recently finished. 



 



 



 

Eucalyptus

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> On Dr. orders to take it easy for a few days so decided to apply a finish on a tool handle that I recently finished.
> 
> View attachment 160257
> 
> View attachment 160258
> 
> View attachment 160259
> 
> Eucalyptus



Very cool Lou! How about a close up of the other end? How did you do that?


----------



## FLQuacker

ripjack13 said:


> I did a bunch of stuff outside. Its 56!!
> 
> View attachment 160211
> 
> View attachment 160212
> 
> View attachment 160213



Dang, saw the first pic and thought you turned a nuclear reactor cooling stack at first

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Very cool Lou! How about a close up of the other end? How did you do that?



It’s a threaded brass fitting. You file the threads almost all the way down and it leave a nice pattern.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Bigg081

Lou Currier said:


> On Dr. orders to take it easy for a few days so decided to apply a finish on a tool handle that I recently finished.
> 
> View attachment 160257
> 
> View attachment 160258
> 
> View attachment 160259
> 
> Eucalyptus


This is awesome. I need to make a few sometime soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Shotgun shell is a sweet accent... One could use different calibers for different tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Haven't been on much. Trying to keep one jump ahead of the bills and keep the lights on at the shop. Breaking down lumber and starting on a few things.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## FLQuacker

Dang...DO NOT LOOK AT THE LAST PIC AGAIN AND DO NOT CLICK A LIKE BUTTON! (To self)

Made a sign

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wildthings

FLQuacker said:


> Dang...DO NOT LOOK AT THE LAST PIC AGAIN AND DO NOT CLICK A LIKE BUTTON! (To self)
> 
> Made a sign
> 
> View attachment 160403


That's cool! Especially how you got that tree shape right in the middle of the turkey cutout

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

FLQuacker said:


> Dang...DO NOT LOOK AT THE LAST PIC AGAIN AND DO NOT CLICK A LIKE BUTTON! (To self)



You know you want to look at that picture again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Dang you!

OK....so they make a laser for my CNC, Sharh HD4... 3 watt....worth a crap? $500


----------



## Schroedc

FLQuacker said:


> Dang you!
> 
> OK....so they make a laser for my CNC, Sharh HD4... 3 watt....worth a crap? $500



Only 3 watt???? I'm running 45 watts and really wish I had a 90 watt. 30 watts I might consider it depending on how tight the machine is to get really high definition etching. the full spectrum machines start around 4 grand if I recall so 500 to add that isn't bad if it's 30 watt but I'd want to know more about the software and what it'd really do for engraving to pull the trigger.


----------



## FLQuacker

Yea..I think it's more of a toy. An expensive one at that.

Basically, the software (designing) is the same that I use cutting wood. You would just choose the laser attachment as the post processor.

Heck, I could probably find another laser module with more power. Just rig a way to mount it (the Shark one uses the router collet)

Choose the same post processor as normal, CNC wouldn't know what it's driving. There's tons of options for movement within the tap file design.

Power it from the start buss for the router...oh just dang you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

What the hell did he just say? 

@Tony ... You got a babblefish button in the backroom?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Worked on bonsai stands for a club in New Mexico today. Planed, sanded, raised the grain, re-sanded and applied the first coat of finish on four. Only 21 more to go. Also went "shopping" for interesting wood in my small barn. Found a board of European chestnut I had forgotten. Surfaced it and found a very nice but subtle tiger strip figure not usually seen in chestnut. Beautiful wood that will go into kitchen decor items for my Etsy store. It was a good day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Had court today. While we were waiting, talked to one of the lawyers about an old church on his property that is falling down. Officer I work with has been in there before and said the chair rail, paneling and saw some 12" beams, all chestnut. The lawyer said we could get whatever we wanted. Gotta get up there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Spent the better part of yesterday sharpening this Stanley 750 chisel set I found in my dad’s garage. A few of them had some pretty bad dings and needed the CBN wheel first. 



 

One more chisel and then on to this #3 plane.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Those 750 and the 720 longer version Stanleys were some of the best chisels made, in my opinion. And you can still find them in flea markets and yard sales for almost nothing. I have only a few of each but I keep looking. You did a great job on them. I assume they will shave hair off your arm?


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Spent the better part of yesterday sharpening this Stanley 750 chisel set I found in my dad’s garage. A few of them had some pretty bad dings and needed the CBN wheel first.
> 
> View attachment 160446
> 
> One more chisel and then on to this #3 plane.
> 
> View attachment 160447



do you have handles for those chisels? I have a bag of 1940's replacement handles that fit them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

The set was missing one, Larry and I found it on EBay for little $. 

Colin, thanks, I do have the handles.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Several years ago, a friend stopped at an old hardware store in Ohio. He said the owner was the son of the man who opened it in 1940. As they talked, the owner mentioned some boxes of old tools he had in the attic. He agreed to let my friend go through them and there were three new sets of 750s from the 1950s that has never been opened. My friend bought one set but still kicks himself for not buying them all. I think he paid $75 for them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

While waiting on a few replacement electrical parts for the kitchen hutch build, I decided it was time to build a small cabinet for my office to house the dsl modem, router, external harddrives, etc. Hide them away instead of sitting out in the open. Decided to do my first project with veneer and I have a whole bunch of short pieces of veneer from a LFRGB that was stuffed full of veneer that I can't remember who I got it from.

Well, this piece stood out to me when I went through the pile last night. So today I started building a piece entirely around this one piece of veneer. I had glued it to some 1/4" plywood last night (as well as a non figured piece of veneer on the opposite side for a backer.) The overall size and proportions of the piece are dictated by this piece of veneer, plus by the width of the maple boards I decided to use. (Had a couple boards that I had run through the planer leftover after the kitchen hutch build.) Trimmed and squared up this piece to get measurements off it to build around it. Pretty certain it's waterfall bubinga.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

I know nothing of veneer but as wood it looks like curly redwood. The waterfall stuff I've seen looks different if I remember right. Either way thatll be sharp!


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> I know nothing of veneer but as wood it looks like curly redwood. The waterfall stuff I've seen looks different if I remember right. Either way thatll be sharp!



It's definitely not redwood - I actually had some curly redwood veneer out as my second choice. I compared it to a small piece of wood in my shop that is known with 100% certainty to be waterfall bubinga and it's a match. Doing a Google image search earlier showed that waterfall bubinga has more faces than I thought! (This piece is also quartersawn, which can also affect how the figure appears.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> It's definitely not redwood - I actually had some curly redwood veneer out as my second choice. I compared it to a small piece of wood in my shop that is known with 100% certainty to be waterfall bubinga and it's a match. Doing a Google image search earlier showed that waterfall bubinga has more faces than I thought! (This piece is also quartersawn, which can also affect how the figure appears.)



Yea I know nothing of veneer. Was just looking at it as actual dimensional wood. The veneer world is tricky...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Yea I know nothing of veneer. Was just looking at it as actual dimensional wood. The veneer world is tricky...



Yeah, it took me a while to identify this one too. I didn't think of bubinga until someone I had sent the above pics to by text suggested it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

I challenged myself a bit and tried pretty simple inlay. Inspied by mosaic pins in knife making I used Brass tube, copper rod and crushed lapis lazuli. I learned a lot, mostly no matter how well I adjusted the pieces with a pin to point down they wandered. Still cool and I have a slight adjustment to try next time.

Reactions: Like 7 | Creative 2


----------



## pinky

Rough turned this 2/18. Sat in a box with shavings for a year. Decided to finish it up. Had a little warpage but overall in good shape. Still need to do some hand sanding. Can't wait to get some oil on it. It will pop!. 17+ inches across.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigg081

pinky said:


> Rough turned this 2/18. Sat in a box with shavings for a year. Decided to finish it up. Had a little warpage but overall in good shape. Still need to do some hand sanding. Can't wait to get some oil on it. It will pop!. 17+ inches across.
> 
> View attachment 160557
> 
> View attachment 160558
> 
> View attachment 160559


Walnut right??? I LOVE Walnut!


----------



## pinky

claro walnut


----------



## Bigg081

pinky said:


> claro walnut


Love it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

That'll be a beauty!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Hurry up already and get a finish on it so I can drool some more!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc

Worked my butt off, took one stinkin' picture all day....


----------



## Arn213

Sprung said:


> It's definitely not redwood - I actually had some curly redwood veneer out as my second choice. I compared it to a small piece of wood in my shop that is known with 100% certainty to be waterfall bubinga and it's a match. Doing a Google image search earlier showed that waterfall bubinga has more faces than I thought! (This piece is also quartersawn, which can also affect how the figure appears.)



Matt that is beautiful figured veneer. I am leaning towards “razor mottled African Makore”. Those that don’t become veneers end up as musical instrument material like on steel string back and side sets or bass. Funny enough, Movingue shares similar type of figuring except they are not the same color- one is yellow in color and the other is reddish brown.

Not mine.....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Arn213 said:


> Matt that is beautiful figured veneer. I am leaning towards “razor mottled African Makore”. Those that don’t become veneers end up as musical instrument material like on steel string back and side sets or bass. Funny enough, Movingue shares similar type of figuring except they are not the same color- one is yellow in color and the other is reddish brown.
> 
> Not mine.....
> 
> View attachment 160566



I'm still putting my money on Bubinga. Color and grain matches (first pic above is close, second is off) and it is a direct match to a known piece of Bubinga I have. Even if, by some chance, it's not Bubinga, it's still one superb piece of veneer. And unfortunately I think that's the only piece of that veneer I have...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Got the chance to do some more work on the small cabinet I started putting together yesterday.

Put together. In the spirit of keeping this a quick build - the last coat of finish needs to be on by Tuesday night as that's when the heat is getting turned off in the garage - I used screws. Plugged with some walnut dowel. 



 

Top, interior shelves, and back panel all got their first coat of finish.



 

Back side of the door also got its first coat of finish.



 

And tonight my ROS bit the dust. Wasn't sounding right while running - had the squeal of a bearing going out. Well, it went out right as I was about to finish up sanding. Tore it down to check on what bearings it takes. Going to look into sourcing new bearings for it. Was easy enough to disassemble, should go back together just as easily. Wife told me to go ahead and buy a new sander, which I've been wanting something that transmits less vibrations to the user, but it's just not in the budget right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Cabinet is pretty much done. Just need to install hinges and turn a door knob from some ebony. Has a few adjustable shelves. Some ventilation holes in top, since this will house a few electronic items, and a large hole for wires and cables to pass through.



 

Door just set in place for pic to get an idea of what it'll look like all put together.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Did some cleaning up around the shop...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Think your burgers is done Lou! 

Moonlighted at Hardees when you were a rookie beat cop didn't you?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Lou Currier said:


> Did some cleaning up around the shop...
> 
> View attachment 160827

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings




----------



## Arn213

What the heck not, I’ll jump in too and not have you guys have all the fun.....


...........anybody else want to keep the train moving?


----------



## CWS



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## wombat

Finished up this slingshot, the 'Boomerang'. Spotted gum frame ( the Aussie equivalent of hickory ) with a red gum burl filled with a bit of blue pearlex epoxy. A maple spacer and matching fork tips finish it off.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don’t worry everyone...no good wood was destroyed in the taking of the previously posted picture

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Spent another day at the fair doing some turning demos and people were a little looser with their wallets  One more day tomorrow  this  is whooped! It has been hell on my back but can’t pass up the opportunity for some extra $$

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I got a paddle shaped and sanded today. I'll put on the finish tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Nice. What color are you going to paint it?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Nice. What color are you going to paint it?





Tony said:


>



I would be offended but I have made some paddles that didn't come out so great. Maya has an artist friend who has painted them for us before.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

Yeah that's exactly what @ripjack13 was referring too umm hmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I would be offended but I have made some paddles that didn't come out so great. Maya has an artist friend who has painted them for us before.
> 
> View attachment 160949



I love that shell one....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

She also did one with an octopus that wraps around the back, it's my favorite that she painted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Don Ratcliff said:


> She also did one with an octopus that wraps around the back, it's my favorite that she painted


Aww come on Don with the picture!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> Aww come on Don with the picture!!


She is also an world champion runner who just got back from Spain with a gold

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> She is also an world champion runner who just got back from Spain with a gold
> 
> View attachment 160962
> 
> View attachment 160963



Now we need a pic of the chick not in a reflection!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> Now we need a pic of the chick not in a reflection!!!


She looks just like wonder woman

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

First coat is on, now you can see the curl in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## pinky

Don Ratcliff said:


> First coat is on, now you can see the curl in it.
> 
> View attachment 160966




Super Nice!!!..... Is that the post for the birdhouse?

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Another good day at the Florida State Fair. Demo’ed a bowl today. 



 



 

Red gum Eucalyptus

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kweinert

Finished trimming some sliding closet doors and putting the bottoms back in. 

Had those double bypass doors in an upstairs bedroom that is now my wife's craft room. Repurposed the doors for the basement finish in front of the furnace. Finally got that framed in the other day and trimmed the doors down but they were just a smidge too long. 
Sanded off 1/8" or so and glued the bottom frame back in (hollow core. )

Then cut some stuffing to close off a corner of the porch where the birds like to make a nest. Put in some plywood last year but got an extra piece of siding from a project our daughter's family did so now it will look better. 

Actually, got most of it done but just too cold to work outside today so I'll finish that up next week when it warms up. 

Also trimmed that box of cutoffs I got from @pvwoodcrafts .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Turned a bowl out of some green skeet I got on my recent trip with @Bean_counter and @JR Parks

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> Turned a bowl out of some green skeet I got on my recent trip with @Bean_counter and @JR Parks
> View attachment 160984 View attachment 160985 View attachment 160986



For all the short jokes, that bowl makes your hand look huge...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Been working on my skills this weekend with tops; wife and her friend are doing a craft show in a month, so figured I would fill a bowl with tops and then put a price tag on the bowl as well. Then started a new bowl to try to get those skills to sink in. Needs finishing but I am pleased with my progress. Spalted tamarind about 6x6x4.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Turned a bowl out of some green skeet I got on my recent trip with @Bean_counter and @JR Parks
> View attachment 160984 View attachment 160985 View attachment 160986



Dude!!! It ain't flat, shaped like Texas, and multi-colored?

 That crack down the side looks a little scary with the inside tenon. Granted it's not a very big chunk of skeet to fly off and hit you in the head, probably wouldn't hurt that head if it was a big chunk, and you probably didn't chuck it real tight, but... You're still exerting pressure outward, on an obviously flawed piece of stock, the physics of which could make holes in your ceiling or walls.

How big is the little rascal anyhow?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Dude!!! It ain't flat, shaped like Texas, and multi-colored?
> 
> That crack down the side looks a little scary with the inside tenon. Granted it's not a very big chunk of skeet to fly off and hit you in the head, probably wouldn't hurt that head if it was a big chunk, and you probably didn't chuck it real tight, but... You're still exerting pressure outward, on an obviously flawed piece of stock, the physics of which could make holes in your ceiling or walls.
> 
> How big is the little rascal anyhow?



It's about 4" tall and wide. It's not a crack, it's a bug hole. It was all intact for most of the turning, once I got it hollowed and the wall thinned out the dust fell out of it. I slowed it down to finish it out. Made sure to wear my faceshield the whole time too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Dang... It's almost as tall as you are! Doesn't look that big. 

Sweet turn; purty little bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> It's about 4" tall and wide. It's not a crack, it's a bug hole. It was all intact for most of the turning, once I got it hollowed and the wall thinned out the dust fell out of it. I slowed it down to finish it out. Made sure to wear my faceshield the whole time too.



Do you mean 4” short

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

So, finished the bowl except for wax, want to try some of the beeswax talked about in another thread. Then finally built my casting pot, built my first mold, and yes.....a few more tops.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Bigg081

After finishing the farmhouse table I had time to make a bowl/platter. Fresh Magnolia. Hoping it will warp a bit and give it some more character.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Rocking RP

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Did another impulse buy. Several of the turning club members have the Sorby texturing tool so I splurged. Thinking most about using it on the bottoms of my bowls to dress them up a bit. Will see. In the process of doing two more bowls as well as hoping to cast my first blanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kweinert

Finished trimming those cutoffs, tentatively arranged into 9 small cheese boards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Those will look great.


----------



## Tony

Finished up a butcher block top for the rack we have in the kitchen, 32" x 19" 1-1/2".

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

First casting done. Learned a lot, such as ensure you have enough casting fluid to fill the mold.  Then I discovered the used toaster oven I have for stabilizing doesn’t go low enough to bake the casting. So, I babysat that to not overheat it. But, all in all, I have a block of worthless wood cast in alumilite. Wood I used was box elder that had some burl. Just cut some edges. Even though I didn’t have enough fluid to fill the mold, I still made a block enough for 6 pen blanks or 2 bottle stopper and 2 pen blanks or.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert

Here's one of the cheese boards finished. I haven't cut the whey groove in it yet . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> Here's one of the cheese boards finished. I haven't cut the whey groove in it yet . . .
> 
> View attachment 161337



Ken, what is a whey groove? Tony


----------



## kweinert

A facetious reference to the 'blood' (juice) groove that some people put in their cutting boards. 

Since these are for cutting cheese the closest equivalent I could think of was whey. 

Just a poor attempt at humor, my apologies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

kweinert said:


> A facetious reference to the 'blood' (juice) groove that some people put in their cutting boards.
> 
> Since these are for cutting cheese the closest equivalent I could think of was whey.
> 
> Just a poor attempt at humor, my apologies.



That is funny, I'm just slow....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So, besides breaking out my first casting and cutting off the part that that didn’t get covered, I finished up 3 bowls. Trying to get some muscle memory going and not think about work. Latter was okay, not sure of that muscle stuff. One each of maple, aspen and curly BLM. Will post a question in the turners finished forum concerning the BLM.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rocky1

Gdurfey said:


> First casting done. Learned a lot, such as ensure you have enough casting fluid to fill the mold.  Then I discovered the used toaster oven I have for stabilizing doesn’t go low enough to bake the casting. So, I babysat that to not overheat it. But, all in all, I have a block of worthless wood cast in alumilite. Wood I used was box elder that had some burl. Just cut some edges. Even though I didn’t have enough fluid to fill the mold, I still made a block enough for 6 pen blanks or 2 bottle stopper and 2 pen blanks or.....




What kind of resin are you using that requires baking Garry?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> What kind of resin are you using that requires baking Garry?


Pillsbury resins of course

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Alumilite Water Clear.


----------



## rocky1

Why would you bake Alumilite? It generates heat in the curing process?? In small pours, that's like little itty bitty pours, jewelry sized stuff, the directions state it may not generate enough heat to cure properly, and you should preheat your resins, but something of that size, shouldn't be a problem. That one should have been in a pressure pot while curing. Is your shop not heated???

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

That is what I initially thought Rocky when I first started thinking about casting. But then silly me, I read the directions. One thing I did not do was "preheat the molds"..... And then, no, my garage is not heated and was concerned. I have a small leak in my pot system so I knew I needed to keep the air compressor plugged in. Easy fix, I just need to replace the ball valve with a decent valve. Will not worry about the baking on the next batch, but since the garage is cooler, I will try to preheat the molds a little. I knew there would be some good suggestions from this......... thanks.


----------



## rocky1

You can preheat your resin to Garry but it's going to accelerate cure time some. How much is dependent upon how hot you get it. Use a pan of hot water, set your resin in it before mixing the 2 parts and stir a little to distribute the heat evenly throughout. Dry the outside of your cups before mixing to make sure no water gets in your resin. 

As for unheated shop, you could try heat lamps. The fumes in your toaster oven while the stuff cures could constitute a bomb waiting to go off, under the right conditions however .

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Dashed over after work to see how the blades looked after glue up. Birdseye eucalyptus and curly mango. Both have monkey pod stripes. Haven't been able to find a supplier for coffee wood on the big island yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Nice.....real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP

Been rearranging my shop. This is my dust collecting collection:) Post pics of rest as I get it clean.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## CWS

I worked on making a segmented pen blank for the pen swap. Been working on it all week. On try #5 I think I got one completed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Not my shop, but assisted our turning club with a class today. I am really enjoying these classes as I am learning a lot myself. Guy in the center in the last picture is the “official “ instructor.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Not my shop, but assisted our turning club with a class today. I am really enjoying these classes as I am learning a lot myself. Guy in the center in the last picture is the “official “ instructor.
> 
> View attachment 161789
> 
> View attachment 161790
> 
> View attachment 161791


That's the same guy that looks bewildered in the first picture!! Looks like lots of fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Finally had a day off I could play in the shop... Had seriously ugly storm yesterday. Supposedly tornado on the ground a little west of us, lots of rain here. Woke up to more rain this morning, somewhere around 3 1/2 - 4" in the gauge. Was headed out to the shop when the power went out! So I wandered around in the dimly lit, powerless shop for awhile wondering what I could do. Was looking at shelves contemplating what to do with them when I remodel, and spied a pile of planes sitting there. Decided to sharpen planes since I could do that in front of the window. 

Sharpened up 3 planes, got them all properly adjusted, turned a scrap piece of 1x6 into a almost 1x4 in the process. Then grabbed the 12 piece carving chisel set, (_cheapy off Amazon, they were ground, but not sharpened_), and my wood chisel out of my Carpenter belt, and sharpened all of them too.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Ended up in the basement shop for a couple hours tonight. Decided to do a little work on getting the restoration done on the 1938/39 Delta 24" Scroll Saw I have been restoring. It's almost done. One of the last things I need to do is standoffs for the belt guard. They're hard to find, and expensive if you do find them. So I decided that I'm making my own. Got the front two done tonight. Have the back two to make still, but needed to get the front two done first so I could get some measurements for the back ones.

First I cut some aluminum 5/8" rod to a little over length. Then, using my Taig Mirco-Lathe and the pieces mounted in a collet chuck I squared up the ends and trimmed down to length.



 

Then, since I have a tap and die holder that mounts in the MT2 of my tailstock, I did the drilling and tapping on my wood lathe, even though I could have done at least the drilling on the Taig (but not the tapping, since I don't have a tap holder for it yet). Started with a center bit.



 

Then drilled and tapped. Used a 1/4"-20 threaded bottoming tap. Drilled and threaded both ends, but not all the way through.



 

Now, these standoffs would normally be steel and have a turned down threaded stud. With the reality that the aluminum may possibly give me fits and snap the threaded stud off either while forming the threads with a die or while holding on the belt guard, I opted to instead drill and tap a hole and install a long set screw to create the threaded stud.



 

And both done, with studs seated with some loctite, and a quick brushed finish.



 

In place.



 

And with part of the guard on so that I can get measurements for the other two studs. I'll detail those when I make them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> Finally had a day off I could play in the shop... Had seriously ugly storm yesterday. Supposedly tornado on the ground a little west of us, lots of rain here. Woke up to more rain this morning, somewhere around 3 1/2 - 4" in the gauge. Was headed out to the shop when the power went out! So I wandered around in the dimly lit, powerless shop for awhile wondering what I could do. Was looking at shelves contemplating what to do with them when I remodel, and spied a pile of planes sitting there. Decided to sharpen planes since I could do that in front of the window.
> 
> Sharpened up 3 planes, got them all properly adjusted, turned a scrap piece of 1x6 into a almost 1x4 in the process. Then grabbed the 12 piece carving chisel set, (_cheapy off Amazon, they were ground, but not sharpened_), and my wood chisel out of my Carpenter belt, and sharpened all of them too.


Glad you got a day off. I am getting ready to order some bees when the weather gets better. Reading about how busy they keep you I may want reconsider. Although one hive shouldn't be as much work as 1700.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Echoashtoreth

kweinert said:


> A facetious reference to the 'blood' (juice) groove that some people put in their cutting boards.
> 
> Since these are for cutting cheese the closest equivalent I could think of was whey.
> 
> Just a poor attempt at humor, my apologies.


I think its actually a crumb groove - you sweep crumbs into the groove and dont contaminate other cheeses.... then when done just upright into the bin....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

CWS said:


> Glad you got a day off. I am getting ready to order some bees when the weather gets better. Reading about how busy they keep you I may want reconsider. Although one hive shouldn't be as much work as 1700.



One hive would be easy! It's trying to turn 500 hives into 1500, while working 3 pollination contracts, and making honey, that gets interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just think how good this will bee Curt!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

And this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh yeah, until you go to buy those nifty silicone rubber molds that say Beeswax in them. They are PROUD of beeswax molds, of any nature, believe me!


https://www.mannlakeltd.com/1-oz-28-34-g-five-pack-beeswax 

And, as if that one isn't priced stupid enough... 

https://www.mannlakeltd.com/1-lb-453-59-g-beeswax-bar-mold 


Oh yes... You can look for a while at Candle Molds... 

https://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalogsearch/result/?&q=Candle mold&rows=36&start=0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

This Taig lathe that I've been using used to belong to my uncle. Sometime after he passed away my dad ended up with it. Already owning one that he had bought used, dad passed this one on to me. This is the first time I've used it - and I certainly plan to play around with it more in the future. Don't mind the green tape on the motor - it's covering up holes in the motor and I still need to make a motor shield to protect the motor from metal chips.





I'm no machinist, but I've managed to get the job done on the other two as well. One side it drilled and tapped for 1/4"-20 and other other for 10-32. Drilled and tapped prior to turning down the diameter so I'd have the strength of the full rod to support everything during that process.





These actually mount to the motor and replace a couple of the connections that hold the end bell in place.





To mount the swing out belt guard.









And, with that, restoration of this scroll saw is officially done - the only thing left is to get a new belt for it. I'll get pics of the whole thing sometime.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just think how good this will bee Curt!
> 
> View attachment 161832


I have a woodworking friend where I can get all the honey I need for $3 a pound so I have plenty of honey in the cupboard. I still have a little orange blossom honey left from @rocky1 I got in the last pen swap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

I sanded up a few more samples for the xylerium. Two pictures, one with stove light on, one all lights off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

@gman2431 @hdtran 

Pictured, the Russian olive was in 4 pieces, but glued it together. Still has one seem but others mended well. The 2 part laminate bird's eye shows the split edge well and a little early white rot. The other piece was too thin to get the chainsaw grooves out, but the other side is great. Might just be a cool talking point some day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I'm nearing completion of my restoration of a Sprunger Brothers 8" table saw, so it was time to figure out where I was going to put it. This saw is going to reside in my shop space in the basement, giving me the ability to also do non-turning projects in the basement during cold winter months or hot summer days when it doesn't pay to heat or cool the garage shop. I wanted it mobile, so I can move it out of the way when not in use. I also wanted it to contain storage and a place for the sawdust to drop to/be collected.

Since it was 40 in the garage shop, I spent a few hours breaking down plywood and cutting dados and rabbets in the pieces. 40 was 20 degrees warmer than it has been in the garage lately! Helped that last night I drew up some plans for the carcass portion, which made all the table saw work go easily. Carcass is obviously out of plywood. I plan to put tops, drawer fronts, and trim on it made from Elm.



 

And to give an idea of where I'm going with this. The portion on the right side will be level with the top of the saw, giving me an extension to the saw's top. The top of this saw is 17" wide, 20" deep, way smaller than I'm used to working with, so I wanted to at least extend the width a little bit - this will give me about 8" of extra width.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Got into the shop for a while this afternoon. Continued working on the saw stand. Put in a dust chute that will funnel the sawdust towards a port that I can hook up to a shop vac. Installed casters. And got the tops made up - still need to sand and attach them. Wood is Elm.



 

One board had some nail holes in it - and some bits of nail still in most of the holes. Decided to feature that in the top that will serve as the extension to the side of the top of the saw. Have more of the same board that will end up as some of the drawer fronts.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Echoashtoreth

@pinky 13 coats of candy...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## pinky

Echoashtoreth said:


> @pinky 13 coats of candy...
> 
> View attachment 162503




That is beautiful!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

I

 

 

 

 

 

 

I've always wanted to try my hand at making a knife. I've tried a couple times in the past with no success as I didn't have the right equipment, etc. This time, tinkering around in my spare time I finally pulled it off. It is not professional by any means and I didn't do all the necessary steps like heat treating etc. This is a piece of steel from an old saw blade. Next time I'll be a little more thorough and precise. But for tinkering around... I am impressed with it. And it did take an edge worthy of cutting paper. good enough. Nuff said.

Shalom!

Clay

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I've sold a few bonsai stands on Etsy the last 18 months and this attracted the attention of a large bonsai club in New Mexico. They have ordered 25 stands for their members to use in shows. Here are a few I finished and am shipping today. Each have feet to raise the stand by 1 inch. They wanted them to have some live edge and be a dark wood. The finish is three coats of orange shellac and three coats of Watco wipe-on poly. I really like the Watco and the ease of application with a cotton rag.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

@FranklinWorkshops , Larry, that is really cool for some old scrap wood........seriously, love it!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

What used to be crappy wood is now the latest fad. People love this stuff. Don't understand it, but I'll go with what the customer says.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Not exactly “in my shop” but, with us being snowed in and off work (base is closed), wife could not make it to a hotel so she could get to the hospital, so we finally started on the powder room conversion from wood floor to tile.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Garry, are you guys surviving the weather? Photos on TV show amazing amount of snow and stranded cars.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

As of right now some of the highways are still closed due to the large number of vehicles stuck on them and the depth of the snow.

We had a state trooper killed when someone lost control and ran into him when he was out of his vehicle helping someone else.

There's a section of highway that had a 100 vehicle pileup - including 18 wheelers - not a pretty sight.

Most schools were still closed today.

Right now the sun is shining and it's about 36 degrees out so things have started melting. Which is good because the snow blower wouldn't start (turns over just fine but won't catch - of course it's been almost 2 years since I used it last) and I need to finish shoveling out the drive.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Doing okay. Base shut down for second day. Wife tried to get to town yesterday before worst but we tried too late, she couldn’t make it. Had to dig a trough through a drift to make sure she can get her car out this afternoon. I goofed and left the atv in the shop......where it is drifted in. Amazingly, did not lose power although some near us did. 

Thanks Larry. Ken, glad you are okay as well. Not as warm down here, but sun is out.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung

Did a quick project today in anticipation of dinner tonight. Doing homemade pizza tonight (dough is proofing right now!) and I've been needing a pizza peel for a while, so I finally made one today. Went simple - walnut and maple, 1/2" thick. The large curved edge is thinned down to almost nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Also finished up the pizza cutter I've been promising my wife for, oh, a few years now.



 

Yup, it all works, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Aren’t those pizza cutters great weapons? I regret making one for my wife.........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> Aren’t those pizza cutters great weapons? I regret making one for my wife.........



So far she hasn't tried to use it against me yet. But it's only been 5 hours since I walked out of the shop with it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

It's been a busy week here at the little house on wheels in the mountains. WE've had visitors from Texas twice this week. The last two left us this morning after we delivered breakfast to the homeless down at the park. The wife has washed our clothes and put beans on to cook to freeze for later use in making breakfast burritos and is now taking a nap. Wish I could do that. I've been refilling the little green propane bottles again to help keep our people warm at night. I can get 18-20 refills from a 20 pound bottle. I had two 30 pound bottles with bad valves on them and because they were pretty old I decided against replacing the valves and decided to make one into a propane forge to assist with this new venture into knife making. We shall see what we shall see. I don't have all the parts yet but they should be easy enough to obtain soon. In the mean time, I am listening to the not so gentle snores of my lovely bride. Whodda thunk something so beautiful could make such a racket as this!?? But I am ever thankful for her anyway. LOL. I'd be in a pickle if it weren't for her and her dedication to me and our work. Shalom! - Clay

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung

Last night I loaded up blanks into a couple vacuum chambers, intending to run vacuum on them overnight and shut it off this morning. Found that, after sitting for 6+ months unused, the cartridge in my vacuum pump had frozen. Seems to be some gunk that got in there. Picking up some lacquer thinner later (since I'm pretty much out) to clean everything and try and get it free.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

After Lowe’s, Harbor Freight, Sam’s, and Walmart, had a chance to almost finish this little 4 inch high, 5.5 inch diameter alligator juniper bowl. Got the blank from Albuquerque probably 3 years ago in anticipation of bowl turning. This is the first of 3 or 4 bowl blanks I have. Nice to see my wood stock to finally start getting used. Better photos later....tried to do an undercut rim, sanded with walnut oil and letting it sit for a few days or so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Sprung

Love the way that Aligator Juniper looks. Think I'm going to have to track some down sometime.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

I worked on finishing a guitar... wet sanding, again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

When it comes to the word "shop" it can be used different ways as a noun or verb, etc. Depending on what we are doing and whom we are doing it for, our shop might be a wood shop, metal shop or kitchen. Yesterday I was in the kitchen shop working on slicing onions to be served as part of lunch for the homeless. I was using one of those mandolin slicer doo hicky, kitchen gizmos to slice the onions as I had more than one to slice. Of course, the onions were fairly large and as such using the gadget that grips the vegetables to slide back and forth across the knife blades was awkward to use until the onion was about half way sliced so I gripped it with my hand and forgot to move my fingers as I got closer to the end of the onion. 
I've been around countless numbers of extremely dangerous power tools and heavy equipment and was a high voltage lineman for 13 years and a volunteer fireman for half a dozen years before I got into the ministry. Only had one accident of any significance through all those years... until yesterday. That mandolin, though not a power tool nor piece of heavy equipment did more damage than anything I've ever done. 
So today, I was back out in the shop using my table saw, sander, to cut and glue together blanks for the pen swap. Needless to say it is a little awkward.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## rocky1

That looks a tad painful!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> That looks a tad painful!


I am not ashamed to say I screamed like a little girl. LOL. Or maybe it was a little deep for a little girl scream but I did make some noise.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

ouch..........i know, understatement of the year!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I haven't been on much lately, scrambling to keep one jump ahead of the bills and try and keep the lights on in the shop until show season kicks off and I can hopefully make some money and get back to real woodworking and milling. Lately I've been parting out vintage sewing machines to make a buck or two. I can occasionally pick up an old Singer from the 40's and if I do it right there's about 150.00 in parts in one but it's a lot of screwing around to make a little coin. 

Today I got to get some machine bases finished up. I just love how the colors pop when the poly hits them! One customer requested cutouts in the base for lifting instead of the handles I usually offer and since she's a nice lady and orders a base every 6 weeks or so (She rebuilds machines for a library program out in California and they keep expanding the program) I do them for her. Sharp chisels and the Millers Falls 67!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

I like that crkt knife....my favorite.


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> I gripped it with my hand and forgot to move my fingers



Oh my god!!!! That's horrible man. Did you go to the ER to have it sewn back on?


Super glue and some duct tape will fix it right up...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

I like my Kershaw Volt, without a doubt the closest thing to switchblade one can legally pack. Not sure it isn't faster than a switchblade honestly, and it's certainly more stable than most given it's size and weight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> Oh my god!!!! That's horrible man. Did you go to the ER to have it sewn back on?
> 
> 
> Super glue and some duct tape will fix it right up...



The most common question, Did you go to the ER? LOL. Nope.


----------



## rocky1

They'd just clean it up, wrap it up, and send you a bill for $2500.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> They'd just clean it up, wrap it up, and send you a bill for $2500.


Pretty much and thus, between my training in first aid ( I was a fireman for a number of years and had advanced emergency medical training back in the day) and my wife's training as a nurses aid and my middle daughter who is a surgical / trauma nurse we did what they would do only somewhat cheaper. I do have a complete surgical kit and contemplated sewing it back on, but all things considered, chose not to go that route as I would have to suture it with my right hand and I am left handed.
I am not anti medical or doctors. But, we are extremely poor, living very much like those we minister too. As such insurance, etc is cost prohibitive for us. For the amount of money insurance costs I can feed a hundred people for a week. So.... we opted out of insurance when it became legal for us to do so again.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I like my Kershaw Volt, without a doubt the closest thing to switchblade one can legally pack. Not sure it isn't faster than a switchblade honestly, and it's certainly more stable than most given it's size and weight.



I have a few of the crkt no time off model knives...
www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00SVE9WEC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_pd_title

And I put my own bubinga scales on em...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Here's one in cocobolo I did a while back....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/crkt-grips-from-cocobolo.25237/#post-321136


----------



## rocky1

Not sure why that Kershaw Volt link above came out on the Stainless Steel model. I don't have that one, I have this Kershaw Volt. 

Nice job on the scale replacement! Have an old Volt that the pocket clip came off of that I should buff and rescale for fun and games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

On those crkt knives, they have ridiculously small ballbearings around the screw to hold the blade. Supposed to be smooth action with em. Make sure when you open yours up, that you don't lose em, if that knife has em. I doubt it will, but just be prepared....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Clay3063 said:


> Pretty much and thus, between my training in first aid ( I was a fireman for a number of years and had advanced emergency medical training back in the day) and my wife's training as a nurses aid and my middle daughter who is a surgical / trauma nurse we did what they would do only somewhat cheaper. I do have a complete surgical kit and contemplated sewing it back on, but all things considered, chose not to go that route as I would have to suture it with my right hand and I am left handed.
> 
> I am not anti medical or doctors. But, we are extremely poor, living very much like those we minister too. As such insurance, etc is cost prohibitive for us. For the amount of money insurance costs I can feed a hundred people for a week. So.... we opted out of insurance when it became legal for us to do so again.



Yeah, the wife cut her finger opening a can of mushrooms in the kitchen at the local tavern, she helped out on weekends. Called me up and wanted to know if she should go to the ER and get it sewed up. Told her to put pressure on it, I'd be there in a minute. I arrived, she showed me the finger, again asked my opinion. I told her she was talking to someone with a PhD in Blue Shop Towel and Electrician's Tape, that it would be a cold day in ----, before I set foot in the ER for a minor cut like that. That unless the finger was dangling by a thin thread of skin, I would bandage it and go on about my business, I do it often. My buddy, the Security Guard/Certified EMT was in the backroom, so I yelled at him, and had him come look at it. He was kinda non-committal with a, "Well, it wouldn't hurt to go up and have them check it out." $800 and 4 stitches later, she was happy, however in the course of practicing her stitching, the NP on duty that evening said...

"Well normally we wouldn't go to the trouble of stitching something of this nature, we'd just apply a pressure bandage." (_My wife made mention of the Blue Shop Towel and Electrician's Tape, eh! Which the NP, agreed would have probably worked. But what the hell do I know!_) Then said... 

"But, because of it's proximity to the joint, I'm a little afraid it might pull loose." (_I'm standing there thinking, "Uhmmm... so extend the shop towel and tape over the joint, and immobilize it! HELLO!!! Are you sure you went to med school?"_) And, then she says... 
"At the same time, the stitches might not hold, because it is a flap wound, and the edges of the skin may die, regardless of how hard we try to save it."  

But they elected to sew it back together, and when the wife got the bill for that little adventure, she about feinted, and decided maybe she should have listened to me! But she still doesn't! If the dog doesn't poo on schedule, she hauls his little ass to the doggy ER!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD

rocky1 said:


> ...the NP on duty...
> 
> "_Are you sure you went to med school?"_)...



Uh... she didn’t. That’s why she’s got the NP on the end of her name badge. 

Nothing against NPs or PA... there are some fantastic examples of each in my community. There are some less than stellar MDs and DOs also... med school doesn’t assure competency(even though it should).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> Uh... she didn’t. That’s why she’s got the NP on the end of her name badge.
> 
> Nothing against NPs or PA... there are some fantastic examples of each in my community. There are some less than stellar MDs and DOs also... med school doesn’t assure competency(even though it should).



I've got a PA in town I trust with my life, 2 MD's I won't go to unless I have no other choice. Of course for a lot of stuff I use superglue and a band aid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

I recently had to go to a doc for and SSD eval...researched the doc before I went and found out that he lost his ability to prescribe narcotics because he was involved in an online pill mill and then was charged with practicing without a license. Now all he does are evils for social security. The eval visit was kinda scary experience.


----------



## rocky1

SSD - Is that like Scratch and Sniff Disease?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Made a little more progress on the table saw stand this morning. Got the tops attached and back panels on.



 

And a little preview of where this is headed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rocky1

That's cool! Need to do that with my little Delta/Rockwell

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> That's cool! Need to do that with my little Delta/Rockwell



Rocky, you should. I think this will be much better than some bolt together stand with no storage. And this gives me a built in extension wing.

This is a second table saw for me and will be located in my basement workshop space - it will allow me the use of a table saw to work on some small projects when it's too hot or too cold in the garage shop to work. I really wanted storage built in so as to give me a place to store tools. Most of the time the drawers will probably be mostly empty. But it will give me a place to store whatever tools I bring down from the garage to use during those times I can't work in the garage.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Might contemplate peg board for drawer bottoms Matt. They won't hold saw dust that way. If you have any small items to stash in the drawers, a tackle pack or two keeps it organized, and handy.

Long as the kids don't try and stand in them it should hold up reasonably well. Have a cabinet/mobile work bench I built 15 years ago I did that in, and it's never given me a problem. Never had a problem with sawdust in the drawers either, although I've sawed and routed on top of the table many times over the years.

Reactions: Useful 3


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Might contemplate peg board for drawer bottoms Matt. They won't hold saw dust that way. If you have any small items to stash in the drawers, a tackle pack or two keeps it organized, and handy.
> 
> Long as the kids don't try and stand in them it should hold up reasonably well. Have a cabinet/mobile work bench I built 15 years ago I did that in, and it's never given me a problem. Never had a problem with sawdust in the drawers either, although I've sawed and routed on top of the table many times over the years.



The peg board as drawer bottoms would drive me nuts! I will be building wood internal dividers in some of the drawers as well. But there won't really be much in them that is very small. Unless I decide to take one of the small upper drawers and divide it out for some screw storage.


----------



## rocky1

Tackle packs are much easier than dividers, and when you need goodies from the drawer on the other side of the room, a great deal more convenient. 

I kinda debated it at first. Gotta be careful not to toss loose screws and nails in the drawer, as they will fall through and hang on the drawer beneath.


----------



## DKMD

rocky1 said:


> Tackle packs are much easier than dividers, and when you need goodies from the drawer on the other side of the room, a great deal more convenient.
> 
> I kinda debated it at first. Gotta be careful not to toss loose screws and nails in the drawer, as they will fall through and hang on the drawer beneath.



What’s a tackle pack?


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> What’s a tackle pack?



Something like these.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

They come in assorted sizes Doc. Check the fishing section at Wally World. 

You need one of those for the operating room to keep all your goodies sorted out!


----------



## Schroedc

Finished up a project with my youngest the last couple days. We made a pair of folding camp stools. Here is mine-

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, the wife cut her finger opening a can of mushrooms in the kitchen at the local tavern, she helped out on weekends. Called me up and wanted to know if she should go to the ER and get it sewed up. Told her to put pressure on it, I'd be there in a minute. I arrived, she showed me the finger, again asked my opinion. I told her she was talking to someone with a PhD in Blue Shop Towel and Electrician's Tape, that it would be a cold day in ----, before I set foot in the ER for a minor cut like that. That unless the finger was dangling by a thin thread of skin, I would bandage it and go on about my business, I do it often. My buddy, the Security Guard/Certified EMT was in the backroom, so I yelled at him, and had him come look at it. He was kinda non-committal with a, "Well, it wouldn't hurt to go up and have them check it out." $800 and 4 stitches later, she was happy, however in the course of practicing her stitching, the NP on duty that evening said...
> 
> "Well normally we wouldn't go to the trouble of stitching something of this nature, we'd just apply a pressure bandage." (_My wife made mention of the Blue Shop Towel and Electrician's Tape, eh! Which the NP, agreed would have probably worked. But what the hell do I know!_) Then said...
> 
> "But, because of it's proximity to the joint, I'm a little afraid it might pull loose." (_I'm standing there thinking, "Uhmmm... so extend the shop towel and tape over the joint, and immobilize it! HELLO!!! Are you sure you went to med school?"_) And, then she says...
> "At the same time, the stitches might not hold, because it is a flap wound, and the edges of the skin may die, regardless of how hard we try to save it."
> 
> But they elected to sew it back together, and when the wife got the bill for that little adventure, she about feinted, and decided maybe she should have listened to me! But she still doesn't! If the dog doesn't poo on schedule, she hauls his little ass to the doggy ER!




Ha ha, if I went to the ER everytime I should have gone to the ER they would be much richer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Finished up a project with my youngest the last couple days. We made a pair of folding camp stools. Here is mine-
> 
> View attachment 163234 View attachment 163235



Colin, how did you make the pivot bolt?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Colin, how did you make the pivot bolt?



It's a hex nut, drilled and tapped on alternate faces and (3) 5/16ths bolts. use a bolt with a smooth shank of about an inch and cut the threaded portion down so they don't hit each other inside the nut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rocky1

Blueglass said:


> Ha ha, if I went to the ER everytime I should have gone to the ER they would be much richer.



My ex-wife worked for a doctor, didn't cost me anything to see the doctor, and I seldom saw the doctor. Could count the ER visits in my 60 years on one hand, with a few fingers left over. 

Most of my visits to him were getting my back cracked. Used to have trouble with my neck/back frequently, C4 - C6. He was sneaky, he'd get in there rolling your head around, kneading the spot in question, talking about whatever, he'd feel you relax, and WHAM... You were back in place before you knew he hit you. Instant relief every time too. 

Had one chiropractor that was good at that as well. He loved to fish as much as I did, but he was a die hard fly fisherman. First time he saw me, he was checking me out laying on the table, asked me if I had lower back problems, or if I'd ever had a lower back injury. Told him, not really, and asked why he had inquired. He's holding my feet tugging a little at my toes, and said that one of my legs was a little shorter than the other. I kinda raised up on the table and looked at him and said, "I don't know Doc, they both reached the floor when I came in!" Caught him off guard, poor guy was laughing so hard he about choked, said that was the first time he ever got that response to that question; but, yeah, he reckoned they probably did! 

Finally figured out every time I went to see him, was right after taking the boys ice fishing and hand augering 20 - 30 holes, through 3 - 4 feet of ice, and standing with my back to the wind. Bought a gas auger, built a fish house, and problem went away.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

I have not done much in my shop. Have done more in several other's lately. Today was sad, very sad. I held a 2.5" line at 50 PSI pumping water for 35 minutes trying to save my neighbor's shop just up the road. His 24" joiner, 36" drum sander, 34" stand fan and portable dust system were cooked. His Dewalt and Milwaukee cordless tools melted to the shelf. Smoke and water damage to the entire shop, 1/3 of the roof collapsed / compromised. Not to mention customer furniture and lumber racks.... Don ended up in the hospital tonight, not feeling well. He is 72 and had a bypass at 69. 

No pictures as asked by his kids, but do ask all to be mindful of the weather. There was an outdoor fire of wood scraps, unattended, that caught the grass on fire, it burned to the building and the rest happened quickly. Don fought with a garden hose until we arrived minutes later. But with a steady wind, minutes feel like hours.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That sucks to hear. Wish there was something I could do!


----------



## rocky1

Being on the fire department was rewarding at times. And, at times it was really tough. Hopefully the shop was insured, and Don's OK.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That sucks to hear. Wish there was something I could do!



There is, use common sense, watch weather reports and time out burning outdoors with the weather as safety insurance, always have 1 or 2, 5 gallon pails of water ready for action if needed. Always have a secondary water supply, avoid open burning ( use a barrel or walled fire pit when possible. Always have at least 1 other able body adult with normal mental capabilities around for your safety. Let your neighbors know you are going to burn outdoors. If something is questionably big, check with your local fire service first. If accepted, notify your county / regional Communication Center of a controlled burn and the address of it with at least one phone contact. Never leave an open fire unattended.

That's just a few pointers that can save lives and property...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spent some time in the shop trying to get a few things ready for a presentation to a quilt guild later in the week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Turned a scoop for my mother on my new Laguna Revo 1216. Western Red cedar.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

Rocking RP said:


> Turned a scoop for my mother on my new Laguna Revo 1216. Western Red cedar.
> 
> View attachment 163461
> 
> View attachment 163462



The color of that first picture, I would have thought _Juniperus_ not_ Thuya_...


----------



## kweinert

Cleaned. It really needed it.

Difficult to tell without "before" pictures but the floor is visible, several old jigs were disassembled, etc.

The high storage. Another one is going over the other shelves. Yes, I'll need the ladder to get to it but it will move the longer boards from my wife's side so the happiness quotient greatly out weighs the inconvenience quotient.


 

Proof that a floor does exist.




Still some straightening to do. The yellow bins are Goodwill/ARC stuff.




I didn't get to that corner




The table saw has parts on it for a sled and the other two shelf supports that I need to cut down before I can install the other shelves.

It's not Canadian Ken clean and I didn't finish yet (it was really a mess) but I did take 5 tall trashcans worth of stuff out.

I put up some high shelves for wood storage. And I have two boxes of 'segmenting' stuff almost full. One of the larger (1/4 x 2 x 4 minimum) and one of pen blank size. Those will be in other posts later on today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Today I spent the afternoon in the shop and gave working on my first custom/kitless pen a go. This is the result of about 5 hours of work. I need to make a couple mandrels so that I can shape, sand, and polish the cap and body portions. I'll work on that whenever I get in the shop again.



 



 

@duncsuss - I only asked you for some info on getting started, what, 3 years ago, I think! Finally getting going on this, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I made a mess.... Went full on production mode. Bought lumber this morning and by nightfall got this far. Even did some turning while the laser ran, I forgot how much acrylic stinks. Had to have the vac hooked up to the laser to clear smoke instead of the lathe.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## duncsuss

Sprung said:


> I only asked you for some info on getting started, what, 3 years ago, I think! Finally getting going on this, lol.





 

Three years two months and one week, to be precise 

That looks like you've made a great start, Matt -- guessing it's a JoWo #6 nib unit based on the drill letters and depths in your sketch, your section looks good. If you have an ER32 collet chuck and a full set of metric collets, you can get by without making mandrels for the most part (at least, I found that I am able to) -- just means you end up turning the parts end-for-end into a smaller collet. I used Delrin to make a holder that I could screw the cap onto (tapped the same as the pen barrel) for final sanding, and another that I could screw the barrel onto (threaded the same as the nib section). Works fine at slow speeds, even though there is some runout.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

duncsuss said:


> View attachment 163548
> 
> Three years two months and one week, to be precise
> 
> That looks like you've made a great start, Matt -- guessing it's a JoWo #6 nib unit based on the drill letters and depths in your sketch, your section looks good. If you have an ER32 collet chuck and a full set of metric collets, you can get by without making mandrels for the most part (at least, I found that I am able to) -- just means you end up turning the parts end-for-end into a smaller collet. I used Delrin to make a holder that I could screw the cap onto (tapped the same as the pen barrel) for final sanding, and another that I could screw the barrel onto (threaded the same as the nib section). Works fine at slow speeds, even though there is some runout.



Funny thing is, I went back and found that message thread earlier today to reference it. 

Yup, a JoWo #6 it is. I did give thought to skipping the mandrels - I do have a full set of metric collets. But I have a Taig Micro Lathe that was handed down to me (it was my late uncle's and my father gave it to me since he already had one and didn't see needing two) that I've only recently started to actually use, despite having it for several years now. It's fun to use it and it won't take me much to make a pair of mandrels from aluminum rod stock. I've already made a mandrel to hold the section for shaping/sanding/polishing.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss

Sprung said:


> ... it won't take me much to make a pair of mandrels from aluminum rod stock. I've already made a mandrel to hold the section for shaping/sanding/polishing.


Just be aware that aluminum has a nasty habit of staining light materials with gray schmutz -- if you can turn steel on that Taig, I believe you'll be much happier with mandrels made from that. (There is one stainless variety considered easier to machine than others -- type 302 perhaps?)

Also -- I advise sanding/polishing the section with it screwed into a holding block (natural acetal/Delrin is perfect) the same external diameter as your pen barrels. It helps keep the corner that butts up against the barrel nice and crisp instead of rounding over. The pattern of light in your first photo suggests there's a small radius at the section/barrel interface which I prefer to avoid if possible.


----------



## Sprung

duncsuss said:


> Just be aware that aluminum has a nasty habit of staining light materials with gray schmutz -- if you can turn steel on that Taig, I believe you'll be much happier with mandrels made from that. (There is one stainless variety considered easier to machine than others -- type 302 perhaps?)
> 
> Also -- I advise sanding/polishing the section with it screwed into a holding block (natural acetal/Delrin is perfect) the same external diameter as your pen barrels. It helps keep the corner that butts up against the barrel nice and crisp instead of rounding over. The pattern of light in your first photo suggests there's a small radius at the section/barrel interface which I prefer to avoid if possible.



I should be able to work steel on it, with light passes, so I'll look into that. It is fairly crisp there at the section to barrel connection - the light shows it worse than it actually is - but that is something I will keep in mind and will look at probably making a new mandrel. (Only took maybe 10 minutes to make the one I already made.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Didn't get any projects done today. I was busy taking pictures, boxing up wood and tools and taking almost 200 pounds of wood to the post office today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## wombat

Finished up my first Groomsman's gifts. 6 "Goblets" with a spotted gum frame and brown or red Mallee burl swells on maple spacers. Maple fork tips and some brass pinning finishes them off. The back is laser engraved with the date and location of the wedding.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Woodworking Vet

More boxing of stuff in my shop today. Also found out that I'm out of bandaids in my first aid kit, but I do have duct tape that works just as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Electrician's tape and blue shop towels. Better than band-aids! Won't come off, isn't as gooey as duct tape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Electrician's tape and blue shop towels. Better than band-aids! Won't come off, isn't as gooey as duct tape.



CA glue works better than bandaids!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Just utilitarian stuff.

Worked on a box joint jig. Rewatched a William Ng video that explains it very well.

I had finished a cross cut sled and was 0.002 over 28" without adjustment (using 5 cut method) so I quickly fastened it down and didn't touch it. The box joint jig is a jig for the CCS so I had to finish that first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> CA glue works better than bandaids!



Depends on how bad you're bleeding!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Tony said:


> CA glue works better than bandaids!



That's what it was originally used for :)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday's first go at making a turned lidded box got me on the hook for making some more for teacher appreciation gifts. And I'd like a few to display around here and to have some for gifts - probably Christmas gifts. So enough for 13 boxes rough turned round and lids parted from bottoms. Will continue work sometime after I get a new 1 1/2" forstner bit, which will take care of a good portion of the work of hollowing these out.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

As good as you are at turning, Matt, you might consider joining Etsy.com as a seller and set up a shop on their site. There's a good demand for items like you're making. 
I do well there and my shop is growing and expanding as fast as I can keep up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

FranklinWorkshops said:


> As good as you are at turning, Matt, you might consider joining Etsy.com as a seller and set up a shop on their site. There's a good demand for items like you're making.
> I do well there and my shop is growing and expanding as fast as I can keep up.



I've given thought to Etsy off and on for several years now. What has kept me from really giving it a go is that the general consensus is that to do well on Etsy, you really have to be able to dedicate time to it. The more time you put into it, the better success you will have with it. Unfortunately time is something I'm almost always in short supply of and time on Etsy would almost certainly take away from what little time I get in the shop. But, who knows, maybe when things slow down for me this summer (summer is usually a slow time for me), maybe I'll take some time and try to figure it out.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Sprung said:


> I've given thought to Etsy off and on for several years now. What has kept me from really giving it a go is that the general consensus is that to do well on Etsy, you really have to be able to dedicate time to it. The more time you put into it, the better success you will have with it. Unfortunately time is something I'm almost always in short supply of and time on Etsy would almost certainly take away from what little time I get in the shop. But, who knows, maybe when things slow down for me this summer (summer is usually a slow time for me), maybe I'll take some time and try to figure it out.



I understand. I've been on it for 18 months and have learned a lot. If you ever want to talk about it, send me a PM and we can talk on the phone. There are many tricks of the trade there and I've spent quite a bit of time to learn them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I pulled out a piece of walnut, its a graft of english walnut and black walnut that was given to me last month. I was told that if I returned a platter I could keep the cutoff. So I pulled it out today, drew a circle and went back to bed. Its a start but I'll have to do it when I get over this flu.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## CWS

I worked on putting together and painted a couple of deep supers for my bees who will be here in a couple weeks. Purchased them from a local Amish man. Paid him $9.00 for a deep super unassembled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

That's a steal! They're typically around $15, as best I recall.


----------



## Tony

Got 10 cheese slicer boards finished and put together today.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

You coulda had a whole lot more of them with those purty purple stripes if you'd just bought them boards the other day!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Actually this was yesterday. Got my sled finished and make some test cuts. Looking forward to making some things!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Actually this was yesterday. Got my sled finished and make some test cuts. Looking forward to making some things!
> View attachment 164580 View attachment 164581



What kind of texas doughnut is that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh my... He's building Doughnut cutting boards now Marc!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Oh my... He's building Doughnut cutting boards now Marc!!



So you said that and the first thing to pop into my head was "Hmmm..... Fill the center with resin and then turn on the lathe to make a really neat platter "

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> So you said that and the first thing to pop into my head was "Hmmm..... Fill the center with resin and then turn on the lathe to make a really neat platter "



Call it a Danish/doughnut platter/cutting board....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I replaced the bearings in my old 50's craftsman 6x48 belt/disc sander and was able to get all these sewing machine bases sanded and a finish on them. tomorrow I'll buff them out, put the felts on, add the handles for anyone that ordered handles, and ship them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

rocky1 said:


> Oh my... He's building Doughnut cutting boards now Marc!!





ripjack13 said:


> Call it a Danish/doughnut platter/cutting board....



Silly boys!! Y'all ain't from Texas are y'all!! That's the beginning of a little hula hoop!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Silly boys!! Y'all ain't from Texas are y'all!! That's the beginning of a little hula hoop!



You mean....Tony sized hula hoop....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Saved some wood from the fire pit and cut a few bowls blanks while I still have my band saw operational. Amazing what you can find under an ugly surface. 



 



 



 

2 separate bowl blanks and no I don’t know what type of wood it is but it sure is pretty

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Looks like first growth FOG wood to me............. sure will be pretty!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Getting ready for the riding season

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Looking good Brink!! Had mine out a week ago, met some coworkers from the home office at Garden of the Gods

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Turned a couple of Tony-sized bowls.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

For scale and @Kenbo

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> For scale and @Kenbo
> View attachment 164808 View attachment 164809



That's not proper scale. Things are bigger in Texas. (Besides you)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Started rewiring all my shop lights for the LED bulbs... BIG DIFFERENCE!! 

Not sure why, but today as I was working on the first bay; the one that none of them typically work in, they all decided to work for a change. Clearly a difference in broad daylight. After dark, turned all the lights on, OH MY what a difference in the first bay and the other two. Other two were worst they've ever been, for whatever reason. Half of them didn't come on at first, third bay I had to flip the switch 3 times to get more than 1 of the 4 to light, then 4 out of the 10 in those 2 bays flickered for 10 minutes before warming up and working like they should. Looking forward to getting them all changed out now! Pretty simple to wire in on these fixtures, worst part is getting the ballast out as half the screws are under the 1 x 4 screwed across the fixture to hang them over the rafters. Makes spinning the nuts off a bit challenging.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Finished up the shoplight project. Huge difference! Thought I had pretty decent lighting in the shop before; I been working in the dark all this time! 

Found a 4 bulb fixture over what is now my work area. When I move into the other bay, that spot will likely get a nice work bench installed there. If not it'll be huge set of shelves. In either case, the additional light will be very beneficial, and I had a few extra bulbs, so I put all 4 in it. 

If anyone is contemplating doing this, and not sure about it; believe me, you'll love it! Don't put it off like I did!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday and today I worked some more on the stand for the Sprunger 8" table saw. Yesterday drawer slides went in and drawer pieces got cut. Today drawers went together and installed. Started gluing up the boards for drawer fronts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spent my day billing people and shipping stuff. No actual woodworking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@Sprung nice mallet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> @Sprung nice mallet



I like both of the mallets I got in the last swap. The one I got from @Blueglass resides in my basement shop, for times I need a mallet down there. The one pictured was from @Schroedc and I really like it for furniture assembly because it's got a little heft to it, plus it has leather on one face, for some cushioned persuasion of stubborn things. Today it persuaded a few drawers together where the rabbets fit into the dados nicely before glue up, but once I put glue in the dado, the wood swelled enough to need just a little force to get it all in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert

The next phase of the shop organization - adding drawers to the lower cabinets. 

I have 4 lower cabinets that are just open. Im in the process of adding pull out shelving so that I no longer lose stiff in the back. 

Now that one of them is completed I'll batch out the others so I don't have top repeat setups. 



 



 

100 lb full extension slides. This cabinet only gets two. The one above it will have mold making materials, coloring agents, etc.

The others will all have 3 and I'l get plenty of practice with box joints as I intend to make small open boxes to separate contents that will fit in/on the shelves.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung

More progress. Almost done with this stand. Just a little trim work yet to do. Then I can apply a couple coats of finish and install drawer pulls. Then, once the saw is installed on the base, I can get to work on building the fence for it. Wood is Elm. Switched to a different option for mobility since the casters I had on it didn't lock it tight enough in place.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Finally starting on my stabilizing. Using Cactus Juice for the first time. One batch done, but slow process so as not to waste fluid. I really appreciate a buddy that built the set up for us a few years ago. However, using a plastic container inside limits the pen blanks: 4 regular sized and one short. But, I am started! Starting with box elder burl since I have the most of it and I can do trial and error.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Nice, Garry. If you've got any questions along the way, don't be afraid to ask - there's lots of us here who stabilize.

But pretty soon you'll start buying it in larger quantities, instead of that cute little 1/2 gallon jug. 

I have two gallons of Cactus Juice arriving Monday. I've gone through more than 25 gallons of the stuff since I started stabilizing...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Sprung , thanks Matt. I would take a suggestion on wrapping them in foil, do you wrap them completely? And yes, will buy by the gallon at least next time. Like the fact this can be left activated for a while.


----------



## rocky1

Don't wrap it at all Garry, sanding is a pain in the ass when wrapped. 

Allow them to drip dry over your pot. Reduce your temperature to 185 - 190o, and put a tin foil lined drip tray in the bottom of your oven. You don't lose any more resin, you won't have 1/10th the amount of sanding to do, and you won't see any difference in quality of the blank once sanded up. Which you'll accomplish way faster and way easier. This not to mention the time required to wrap and unwrap every blank that you'll save.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Yup, Rocky's right - don't wrap it, if you can avoid it. Too much of a hassle. I put them on a rack above a foil lined tray. I also let them drip dry first for 20 to 30 minutes before they go on the pan/rack to cure. I cure in an electric smoker at about 190F and use quarter sheet pans lined with foil with cooling racks sized to fit in the pan to get the blanks off the bottom of the pan/foil.

The only time I wrap anything now is if it's something that will not fit on my trays, which is very, very rare - and then it's always a hassle cleaning off foil and sanding. 

If you insist on foil, unwrap and sand them while they're still hot and fresh from the oven - the foil will be easier to remove and it will be easier to sand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Sanding warm goes wrapped or unwrapped. Makes a huge difference wrapped, but even unwrapped, if you'll pull them out of the oven and let them cool just enough you can handle them, they sand a whole lot easier, and quicker! Going unwrapped, sanding warm, you can sand a blank in a matter of seconds. Makes life much simpler, and it doesn't make as much dust!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Finally got the blanks baked, need to get a picture of them. 

Wife then helped me get motivated back on my slab table. Been wanting/needing to do a butterfly across a crack that developed but been nervous about it. I have the jasper templates but not the jasper router plate for my router. I just used a guide bit, but it wasn’t long enough......just realized what I could have done......darn......oh well, learn. Practiced on a piece with a nice crack first. Anyway, tough part was making the insert. Has to be an easier way than I did it. Just need to trim it down now and finish it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Finally got the blanks baked, need to get a picture of them.
> 
> Wife then helped me get motivated back on my slab table. Been wanting/needing to do a butterfly across a crack that developed but been nervous about it. I have the jasper templates but not the jasper router plate for my router. I just used a guide bit, but it wasn’t long enough......just realized what I could have done......darn......oh well, learn. Practiced on a piece with a nice crack first. Anyway, tough part was making the insert. Has to be an easier way than I did it. Just need to trim it down now and finish it.
> 
> View attachment 165217
> 
> View attachment 165218
> 
> View attachment 165219
> 
> View attachment 165220
> 
> View attachment 165221



Garry, please do not be upset with my comment, usually the 'butterfly' grain is oriented opposite, as long ways grain adds strength. With the grain is easier to sand and adds some strength, not a lot. The gluing agent is likely doing most of the work.

Another method I've seen but have not tried is using a plywood butterfly bow recessed with a decorative laminated over it. So the glue is a big part, plywood, having alternating directional laminations carries most of the brunt, and the decorative inlay on top to seal the deal. Using a two piece allows flexibility with the plywood bow-tie, just fill the voids with glue / bonding agent. Then the decorative cap is the only piece that needs real precision...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Scroll saw if you have one. Jig saw might be easier. Back to basics... Coping saw.

How did you do it?


----------



## Gdurfey

rocky1 said:


> Scroll saw if you have one. Jig saw might be easier. Back to basics... Coping saw.
> 
> How did you do it?



bandsaw and lots of sanding. I thought there might be something special I was missing with the router....... I will look at some of the Japanese type saws to take the top part off. I certainly understand about grain running the wrong way; just completely forgot to consider that when cutting the butterfly out.


----------



## Brink

Cleaned up my bench, today.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS

Nice bench!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP

Turned some handles for screwdriver kits. Hard to see in pics, but there are three lobes. Happy with how they turned out. L to R: Persimmon, walnut, Chinese tallow & black walnut.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Spent the day cleansing the shop. @woodtickgreg has one of my pedal adapters and I sent a sample to the organizer of a 7,000 member sewing group. He reviewed it and posted about it. I've had 80+ ordered in the last 4 days. Now to go pick up a ton of lumber and drill lots of holes

Plus show season starts in 3 weeks and I have almost no inventory made up. I'm going to be busy if I can figure out how to pay for 200-300 kits....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I've had 80+ ordered in the last 4 days.



Wooo! That's awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Wait till word gets out on those nifty laser engraved cabinets and bases.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Getting closer to wrapping this restoration project up!

Put a couple coats of Arm-R-Seal on before I went out of town for a few days earlier this week. The base/stand is officially done. Moved it back down into the basement this morning and installed the saw on to it. Next up: new motor for it arrives on Tuesday, buy an 8" blade, make a zero clearance insert (original insert gone, ratty old hardboard was in its place), and I hope to start putting the fence together next week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

I made some push sticks....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ripped a length off an old shelf and added it for a lip to hold a cutting board on the wall....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

And sharpened my bandsaw blade....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> And sharpened my bandsaw blade....
> 
> View attachment 165855



Is yours carbide?


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Is yours carbide?


Nope, not that one. Thats just a cheap powertec high carbon steel one.


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Nope, not that one. Thats just a cheap powertec high carbon steel one.



How long did it take you to sharpen it?


----------



## ripjack13

Bout 15 minutes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

This is how I do it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson

Spent some time on this sculptural carving thing today, getting almost to the hand sanding phase. The attachment on the die grinder is the ticket, covered in little tungsten spikes....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Spent some time on this sculptural carving thing today, getting almost to the hand sanding phase. The attachment on the die grinder is the ticket, covered in little tungsten spikes....
> View attachment 165906


More wood in motion....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Made this for a friend yesterday

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

This has actually taken me a few weekends to get my stabilizing process down and I can only do about 4 blanks at a time, but think I am having some success. Glad we have a pen blank swap coming up. I also discovered my first red tinting attempt didn’t have nearly enough tint in it. I also continue to work on my slab, about ready for final sanding and figuring out how to finish it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Don't give up hope on the dye job, it'll darken some, when you put your finish on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

Continued making the pull out trays for the under counter storage. Put a mighty kink in my back contorting to get the side rails installed in the cabinets :)

Helped my wife with the wood related part of her projects for the daughters for Mother's Day.

And installed the new Wolverine jig. Found out that perhaps the reason I was having some of the issues I was having with turning with steel tools was that I suck at hand sharpening. The bowl gouge looks *very* different now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

What??? Dude my tools are sharpened perfectly! 


Yeah, I think most of us do, but we don't admit it until we get a sharpening jig and figure out how bad we truly suck at it. I've seen a few other turners' tools, and mine look pretty damn good honestly. Not that they right mind you, but they look pretty damn good!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I started milling up some cedar for bird houses. The wife wants some to make with our grandson.
& I'm going to try to make a log cabin looking one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Then I cut up a block of mystery wood to use a base for a hand mold....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Then I started to finish gluing som segments for a pen blank....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben

ripjack13 said:


> I started milling up some cedar for bird houses. The wife wants some to make with our grandson.
> & I'm going to try to make a log cabin looking one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 165994 View attachment 165995 View attachment 165996


I’m looking forward to seeing the log cabin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> Then I started to finish gluing some segments for a pen blank....
> 
> View attachment 165999



And they're all going the same direction!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> And they're all going the same direction!



lol....so far, yes.


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Then I cut up a block of mystery wood to use a base for a hand mold....
> 
> View attachment 165997 View attachment 165998



We could all use a third hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I took some big boards and made lots of smaller boards.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I took a nap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

In between a few things in process to fill orders I took some time to work on a cabinet rebuild for myself while the glue dried (This particular Singer sewing machine cabinet is fairly hard to come by and almost always expensive when you do find one) It was given to me for the cost of shipping but so badly water damaged that all of the veneered pieces pretty much fell off. I'm rebuilding it in White oak and reusing a few Walnut pieces that were still usable for contrast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Started getting stuff into stabilizing resin - will run vacuum tomorrow. Trying to use up material and resin - of course, doesn't help that I purchased a couple more gallons of resin! Will be some nice stuff coming out in the next couple weeks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Made the race car pen last night,and turned the barrel for an executive pen(out of snake wood) put ca on it,ooops needs to be sanded and coated again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> I took some big boards and made lots of smaller boards.....
> 
> View attachment 166017


awesome work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> snake wood



I can hear it cracking from here! 

(Snakewood loves to crack. Nearly every pen made with snakewood will crack. There are some running jokes around here about snakewood cracking. I have a snakewood pen that held up well for more than three years, then suddenly developed several cracks. Speaking of which, @Eric Rorabaugh - has it cracked yet?)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It wasn't on the 4th. I'll look tonight when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It wasn't on the 4th. I'll look tonight when I get home.



BTW - the blanks you sent me to stabilize for you started their swims through the stabilizing resin last night! They should all be at least double dyed by the time they start on their way back to you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hmmm.....okay. I've sent so much stuff, I don't remember what I'm supposed to have coming back. But THANK YOU!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ah just figured out what it was. Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> I can hear it cracking from here!
> 
> (Snakewood loves to crack. Nearly every pen made with snakewood will crack. There are some running jokes around here about snakewood cracking. I have a snakewood pen that held up well for more than three years, then suddenly developed several cracks. Speaking of which, @Eric Rorabaugh - has it cracked yet?)


There is a small one on one end,which is why I went with ca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

@ripjack13 will explain more, he's our resident expert on exploded snaked blanks.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

This is just some of what I have experienced....

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13

I made one for Don, it lasted 3 years....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Do we need to make a snakewood hall of shame thread, wherein we can document all the different times and ways that snakewood frustrates us or breaks our wood-loving hearts? I've given up on it - I refuse to work with it anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Do we need to make a snakewood hall of shame thread, wherein we can document all the different times and ways that snakewood frustrates us or breaks our wood-loving hearts? I've given up on it - I refuse to work with it anymore.



Now that would be funny....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClintW

Can it be heat stabilized? Such as thermal cycling to see if it improves cracking by setting the resins? Just curious. Seems like a neat wood with a major hiccup.


----------



## T. Ben

ripjack13 said:


> This is just some of what I have experienced....
> 
> View attachment 166128


That sucks,maybe I’ll order another tube and set it aside and see what happens.


----------



## rocky1

Heat is what cracks it... Been tried @Schroedc


----------



## Tony

Does stabilizing make a difference?


----------



## rocky1

Doesn't survive baking it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Les mentioned at one time, (rdabpenman) to microwave the snakewood. But when asked about more info on that process, he clammed up. Very secretive guy.
So who knows....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Sprung said:


> I can hear it cracking from here!
> 
> (Snakewood loves to crack. @Eric Rorabaugh - has it cracked yet?)



Forgot about this. Looked this morning....and DANG it! It's cracked. It's beautiful wood but a PITA! I may sell or trade what I have. I can't sell something that I know will eventually crack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Forgot about this. Looked this morning....and DANG it! It's cracked. It's beautiful wood but a PITA! I may sell or trade what I have. I can't sell something that I know will eventually crack.



Ouch! That's why I stopped working with it as well. It's such a nice looking wood, just wish it wasn't so finicky to work with...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Forgot about this. Looked this morning....and DANG it! It's cracked. It's beautiful wood but a PITA! I may sell or trade what I have. I can't sell something that I know will eventually crack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made a log cabin bird house....





I used some cedar I got from @sprucegum a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 166341


You'll just blow it apart and put it with the others you have!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You'll just blow it apart and put it with the others you have!
> 
> View attachment 166343


I really don’t like that picture!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I need to expand my collection though!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It's a beautiful wood. I wish it wasn't prone to cracking. Well, it's not prone to cracking...it's gonna crack! I did everything to keep the heat out of it in case that helps cause it...but didn't help.


----------



## T. Ben

When it finally cracks I’ll let you know,and send the pieces to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Woodbarter Memorial of Cracked Snakewood...........but need to make it an acronym since I am a government wiennie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

We could call it C.R.A.P.S = Cracked Remnants And Pieces of Snakewood

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

Here let me expedite your grief! 






Take a deep breath, and send me all the money you saved, so I can buy beer! Supposed to be 100+ all next week here.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Y'all don't look at his feet in that picture!! 

Musta been drunk, he's got his slippers on the wrong feet!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## T. Ben

rocky1 said:


> Here let me expedite your grief!
> 
> View attachment 166362
> 
> 
> Take a deep breath, and send me all the money you saved, so I can buy beer! Supposed to be 100+ all next week here.


Sounds miserable,we might get some sunshine and close to 70


----------



## Lou Currier

T. Ben said:


> Sounds miserable,we might get some sunshine and close to 70



Just another day in the sunshine state


----------



## rocky1

Price you pay for not having to deal with the funky white stuff. Humidity is not supposed to be quite as high, so it'll only be 8:30 standing in the shade, soaked with sweat, rather than 8 am. 

But yeah, there's supposed to be some huge immoveable High Pressure system stalled over the top of us for the next 3 weeks, and we're supposed to be seeing high temps of 96o to 102o until June 12. And, we're already 2 - 3 weeks into dry, and a week into HOT and dry. Personally I think their computer vacationed in Colorado and found someone's Magical Mushrooms.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> high temps of 96 to 102 until June 12. And, we're already 2 - 3 weeks into dry, and a week into HOT and dry.





Given the choice between that and



rocky1 said:


> the funky white stuff



I'll take the funky white stuff any day!

(BTW, I'm surprised you didn't pick up on the small hint of exposed toes in sandals - with no white socks - in my newest sale thread from last night, lol. Snow's gone - now it's just sandals instead of socks and sandals. )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

It was late, I may have been asleep when I passed that thread. Or, maybe I was putting Marc's slippers on the wrong feet, or something.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## T. Ben

rocky1 said:


> Price you pay for not having to deal with the funky white stuff. Humidity is not supposed to be quite as high, so it'll only be 8:30 standing in the shade, soaked with sweat, rather than 8 am.
> 
> But yeah, there's supposed to be some huge immoveable High Pressure system stalled over the top of us for the next 3 weeks, and we're supposed to be seeing high temps of 96o to 102o until June 12. And, we're already 2 - 3 weeks into dry, and a week into HOT and dry. Personally I think their computer vacationed in Colorado and found someone's Magical Mushrooms.


I agree with @Sprung ,give me the snow any day!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

T. Ben said:


> I agree with @Sprung ,give me the snow any day!!!



NOPE!!!!
It's 86 now, 10:45 in the morning. We'll hit low 90s today, just fine with me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Weather pattern could shift back this way and share a little of the rain you folks are getting out there. Getting seriously dry here. Fire index is through the roof. Ponds were out of the banks December through March, down about 3 ft now.


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> NOPE!!!!
> It's 86 now, 10:45 in the morning. We'll hit low 90s today, just fine with me!


----------



## T. Ben

rocky1 said:


> Weather pattern could shift back this way and share a little of the rain you folks are getting out there. Getting seriously dry here. Fire index is through the roof. Ponds were out of the banks December through March, down about 3 ft now.


 I wish we could,we don’t need anymore. The rivers that have flooded have gone down a bit but not as much as they should have by now.


----------



## TimR

Boring last couple weeks reorganization of shop. Finally got pipe hardware to support shelves in upstairs, this wall is about half of various turnings that made it past the cut for fire starter. Some pieces in here from other turners or other items I picked up over the years.


 


No before pic, but workbench was depressing how piled it was. I used one sheet of 1/2” plywood and some full extension slides to make these 4 pullouts. Took my level of organization for screw and nail boxes into a more sane approach. 
Put up a couple shelves between cabinets on wall.
Still a lot of work, and culling of “stuff” to get where I want it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

@Tony is gonna tell you that's clean!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NeilYeag

First time I have turned on the table saw in probably four months. To busy with metal work. Made this stand/storage for my buffer. Small drawer for the buffs and compound. All scrounged from the scrap bin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> It was late, I may have been asleep when I passed that thread. Or, maybe I was putting Marc's slippers on the wrong feet, or something.



Leave my feet alone. I like my camo slippers....


----------



## rocky1

Now what makes you think I'd mess with your feet??

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13

Quack!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Not today on,y, but over the last few weeks. Really working on the stabilizing. I also drilled a couple of these so I can turn them. I fully realize I should have done this a few weeks ago, but really, not sure what I could have done differently. So, I pressed on. Mostly box elder with different amounts of burl. I also stabilized some curly, spalted maple from Larry (@FranklinWorkshops ). I still owe him a couple of pens....they are coming. 

I am really excited for the pen blank swap, I feel as though I actually have something to contribute. 

Also, my second attempt at castaways a complete failure!! Not sure if it was old resin or temp, but it failed. Well, I will be trying some alumilite later this week.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

No hurry on the pens, Garry. The spalted looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Uh oh....

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## T. Ben

Any parts missing?


----------



## ripjack13

Nah...just a real good deep slice.
When I bend my index finger, it squirts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## kweinert

Segmenting normally means you put segments together to create things. I suppose you have to take things apart to create the segments, but normally your body parts aren't one of those things.

It does remind me of a joke though: How many lawyers does it take to shingle a roof?

Depends on how thin you slice them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

I wanted a really cool looking finger....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Or at least to match my pen....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

We need a few more emojis to choose from; like the "ouch" or the "oh crap" one.........because it is Marc, just not sure the heart icon is correct...........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It was the purty little bracelet you have on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> Nah...just a real good deep slice.
> When I bend my index finger, it squirts.


I know how stop it from doing that.


----------



## ripjack13

2 measly stitches....

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Really!? You got stitches for that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I was going to use duct tape and a napkin, but it kept squirting....so I had to get it professionaly closed up.
It even quirted the nurse! Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> When I bend my index finger, it squirts.


Then don’t do that...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> Then don’t do that...


Now I can't....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Cut the tendon a little bit and nicked a vein... Sewed it up. Throbbin like a mofo now. It hurt more now than when I did it!

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

Dang Marc! Glad it wasn't worse. I have 36 stitches across 2 fingers on my right hand, I'll send you the picture at some point....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

kweinert said:


> Segmenting normally means you put segments together to create things. I suppose you have to take things apart to create the segments, but normally your body parts aren't one of those things.
> 
> It does remind me of a joke though: How many lawyers does it take to shingle a roof?
> 
> Depends on how thin you slice them.



How big is the roof?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> because it is Marc, just not sure the heart icon is correct



Ha! 
I'll see what I can find....lol


----------



## Wildthings

That's what that superglue was for Marc

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> That's what that superglue was for Marc



If I would have had some with me, i may have tried that....


----------



## rocky1

CA doesn't work well with profuse bleeding, blood don't stick together. You got to get it to quit before you can glue it. 

Paper towel and electricians' tape, would have been a winner. Extend past the joint, and immobilize the joint. 

That's much cleaner than a mower blade! You still have a fingernail and no fractured joints. You just think that one is throbbing!! I tried taking the tip off two under a mower deck. Ripped the nail off one, fractured the joint in both. 10 stitches in one, 4 in the other. Contemplated the paper towel and electricians tape until I slid the fingerprint on my middle finger clear off to the side of the finger, and blood squirted. I slid it back over quick, applied pressure, and said, "Oh sh1t!! I think we gonna hafta go to the hospital on this one!" 

So uhmmmm... How exactly were attempting to make your finger shorter anyhow?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

I was cleaning my drywall trowel and it slipped.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Funny though, I was just looking at my gloves, thinking, hey I should put em on to keep my hands clean.
Doh!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It was the purty little bracelet you have on!



Which one?? I have 3 on....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

The culmination of experimenting, taking y’alls advise, learning from y’all, etc. I wanted to see the results of tinting the Cactus Juice so I only used my dyed box elder. The 5th is a piece of the curly, spalted maple from @FranklinWorkshops. In truth, I know I should have drilled and turned some of these a few weeks ago and made sure my stabilizing technique was good, but I had done a little with a friend a few years ago and I had the confidence from WoodBarter. Used Dr’s Woodshop Pens Plus finish. Like the looks and feel, will see how it holds up.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## T. Ben

They all look fantastic,but the red one for some reason really catches my eye.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Love the 3 tiny pens


----------



## Tony

Very nice work, the blue one is my favorite. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

They all look great, Garry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Bought some dried sticks and flowers to put in the redwood vase. Momma is happy!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> Bought some dried sticks and flowers to put in the redwood vase. Momma is happy!
> 
> View attachment 167352


I don’t get it. Why did you have to buy dried sticks? Don’t you have trees in OK that might have dried sticks on them?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## kweinert

Well, it's not fine woodworking, but I'm being that a 6 year old granddaughter is going to be happy. 

Farmhouse style bed for an American Girl doll. 



 


 


 

Hard to see, but it's light pink because I could buy that returned gallon for less than a quart of white :)

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD

Tom Smart said:


> I don’t get it. Why did you have to buy dried sticks? Don’t you have trees in OK that might have dried sticks on them?



All this time, I thought you were married...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> All this time, I thought you were married...


Guess it depends on the day. The day I have to buy sticks, I won’t be. I have bought dirt though.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

kweinert said:


> Hard to see, but it's light pink because I could buy that returned gallon for less than a quart of white :)




You'd be surprised at some of the colors on the inside of the nephew's bee hive lids for the same reason. Local hardware store piles all his returned paint up and cuts him deals when he gets tired of walking around it.


----------



## Schroedc

It ain't exactly high end woodworking but it does have to be precise to work right! Drilling lots of holes and lots of laser engraving the last few days in my shop. Next few days we get to sand and urethane all of them and then assemble once the hinges show up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Started to reorganize in the shed this evening. First step was to restack some lumber. The cherry is dry now, so it needed to go from sticker stacked to dead stacked. On the lumber rack, a dozen boards got moved from the middle section to the lower section. Then 2/3 of the middle section was previously on the top. Then 300BF of cherry got moved from a stack next to the rack to the top section. What's left on stickers is 100BF of ash that there is no room on the rack for. But I'll be making that into a workbench later this summer. When I know I will have two days of cooler weather, no rain, and plenty of free time I'll need to move the ash out of the shed, reorganize the shed, move some stuff from the garage into the shed, and then eventually get the ash into the garage - stacked who knows where in the garage because it's not like I have any room in there either!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Started to reorganize in the shed this evening. First step was to restack some lumber. The cherry is dry now, so it needed to go from sticker stacked to dead stacked. On the lumber rack, a dozen boards got moved from the middle section to the lower section. Then 2/3 of the middle section was previously on the top. Then 300BF of cherry got moved from a stack next to the rack to the top section. What's left on stickers is 100BF of ash that there is no room on the rack for. But I'll be making that into a workbench later this summer. When I know I will have two days of cooler weather, no rain, and plenty of free time I'll need to move the ash out of the shed, reorganize the shed, move some stuff from the garage into the shed, and then eventually get the ash into the garage - stacked who knows where in the garage because it's not like I have any room in there either!
> 
> View attachment 167538



Reminds me, I need to get out there abbr get that sewing machine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Reminds me, I need to get out there abbr get that sewing machine.



I've done nothing with it, except that it's collected some sanding dust on top from being parked next to the belt sander! Right now it's a nice shade of pink on top until I vacuum it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> We need a few more emojis to choose from; like the "ouch" or the "oh crap" one.........because it is Marc, just not sure the heart icon is correct...........



I found one that you might want to use....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Turned a little square plate from some elm burl to serve as a saucer for a honey bottle/bear... no matter what, the cabinet seems to get sticky after a while, so I thought it might help to put a little plate under it.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## CWS

I guess a fancy burl plate won't get sticky. Good thinking.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

CWS said:


> I guess a fancy burl plate won't get sticky. Good thinking.



I coated it with beeswax... works for the bees.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, it'll work for that too. 

Sweet little dish, very classy!

What's with the empty squeeze bottle though?


----------



## DKMD

rocky1 said:


> What's with the empty squeeze bottle though?



I keep the empties sometimes for shop stuff like shellac... and I need to barter you for some more honey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The orange blossom is the best!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made some mdf shelf supports....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

And a set of cornhole game boards, with custom decal for a nephew....

Reactions: Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Boo hiss! The lions suck!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Boo hiss! The lions suck!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

DKMD said:


> I keep the empties sometimes for shop stuff like shellac... and I need to barter you for some more honey




We can do that! Search the shop for leftover little bowl cores!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 167705


BOO HISS both of those suck LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wildthings said:


> BOO HISS both of those suck LOL


You forgot to say that one sucks too!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

it only has one eye. and it looks like someone punched em in it too. that why it looks like a star? no wonder they're bad...


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> it only has one eye. and it looks like someone punched em in it too. that why it looks like a star? no wonder they're bad...


 Says the guy who posted a different one-eyed mascot...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

Go vikes,and take your way overpaid quarterback with you!! Hey another one eyed mascot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Over the course of a few day, I shortened these CD cases

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

What are CDs

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS

woodtickgreg said:


> The orange blossom is the best!


I like orange blossom honey, but the best is what comes from your own hive or your neighbors. And it is better for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> We can do that! Search the shop for leftover little bowl cores!


He could make you a burl plate to keep the honey off your counter. I SUPPOSE it should be big enough for a 5 gallon bucket or a barrel.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Did some more segmenting today, trying to make some ornaments.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## rocky1

CWS said:


> He could make you a burl plate to keep the honey off your counter. I SUPPOSE it should be big enough for a 5 gallon bucket or a barrel.




Oh nooooo... I bought a box full of firewood (_assorted little bowl cores_) from Doc some time back, turned a couple, needed larger jaws for my chuck to turn the others (_which I did purchase_), and I need to finish finishing the two and turn the remaining two. But, let's just say I'm really looking forward to finding time to turn the others in the near future. And, I'll be more than happy trade honey for little bowl cores he don't want to monkey with.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

What I worked on this past weekend.

Cleaned up/rehabed/sharpened some planes. A couple were already in use and just needed a sharpening, but nearly all got some level of rehab as they were still in as-found condition. Couple of them even got some fresh paint.



 

This hatchet head has been in my possession and without a handle for far too long - at least a decade. Finally made a new handle for it today. Once the BLO is dry on the handle, I'll sharpen it and make an edge protector from some leather scraps.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

What wood did you use for the handle Matt?


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> What wood did you use for the handle Matt?



Went digging through the cutoff shelves and the first thing I found that fit my size requirements and had grain that would seem to flow well through a handle shape was a piece of cherry, so that's what it is. I'll be using it when we go camping next in a couple weeks. If it doesn't hold up or breaks, I'll make a new handle from something different. But the most action this will probably see is to split small pieces of wood for kindling while camping a few times a year, so I figure it should do just fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

If it doesn't hold up, check this list for any wood you may have in your stash....

https://bushcraftusa.com/forum/threads/axe-handle-materials-full-guide-to-species-toughness.183764/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Sprung

I have some Osage Orange, but I hate working with it. But if the cherry handle fails, that's probably what I'll use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Osage is the top o the list!

Or. Send it to me. I need to make some handles too.


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Osage is the top o the list!
> 
> Or. Send it to me. I need to make some handles too.



Did you ever use what I sent you?


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Did you ever use what I sent you?



Yep. I made a handle for my woodtick detailer.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Building a bed swing for the owner of the company I work for. The one pic is what he found that he liked. He told me I had a little bit of say in it as long as it looked close. So this is what I have so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## ironman123

OK Steve. Lay down and try it out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

About 4 years ago I purchased this vise from someone here. It sat in my garage since then and gained some extra rust. Well, later this year I'm going to be building a new workbench for the basement workshop, so while I had the Evaporust out to work on the handplanes, I started working on this as well. Black engine enamel paint. Hand painted the lettering. Only thing I need to do at some point is make a new handle for it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc

I put a thing together today while waiting for my laser tube to get here.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Picked this up today - a nice little Craigslist find. Real neat to have the original box still, which is ultimately what sold me on buying it (and I needed a new sharpening stone). Wish I knew exactly how old it is though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

Looks like a dandy Matt. Way to go.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Picked this up today - a nice little Craigslist find. Real neat to have the original box still, which is ultimately what sold me on buying it (and I needed a new sharpening stone). Wish I knew exactly how old it is though.
> 
> View attachment 168517
> 
> View attachment 168518



My guess is between 1954 and 65. 

Can read the "Craftsman", "Sharpening Stone" and "High Quality". Can't read the words in the top of the oval.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Mr. Peet said:


> My guess is between 1954 and 65.
> 
> Can read the "Craftsman", "Sharpening Stone" and "High Quality". Can't read the words in the top of the oval.



Top line says "Guaranteed".

Out of curiosity, what is it that lends you to think that time frame? For additional information, it turned out that I knew the seller. This stone was originally purchased by his wife's grandfather (and he and his wife are retired). While it obviously dates from well after he was born, the first owner of this stone was born in 1888. Obviously he could have bought it when he was also well on in years too.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Top line says "Guaranteed".
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is it that lends you to think that time frame? For additional information, it turned out that I knew the seller. This stone was originally purchased by his wife's grandfather (and he and his wife are retired). While it obviously dates from well after he was born, the first owner of this stone was born in 1888. Obviously he could have bought it when he was also well on in years too.



It matched my Dads, and he was a cabinet man in the early 60's. His stuff was likely used, so 50's made sense too. Next I was looking at the print font and style. The colored cardboard stuff is more often after WW2 as before it often had fabric wrap or paper wrap.

I'm wiped, good night.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool Colin.



It was bought for a specific job. Basically priced out the job so it pays for the machine in full then any use after that is gravy. Always nice to find a way to have your customers expand your equipment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Sprung

My parents' 40th anniversary was on Sunday. My sisters and I decided to have me build a frame to hold a print of a family picture we had done last year. Frame is curly maple. The placard with the info was from a piece of wood that came from a tree that used to grow in front of the house my parents have called home for nearly 35 years, and where we all grew up in. I really wanted to build the frame entirely from that wood, but just didn't have thick or long enough pieces. This at least let me include a little of this wood. Holds a 16x20 photo. Finished with clear shellac and then buffed out with Renaissance Wax and 0000 steel wool.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1

Love the contrast in the placard, what if you cut accent pieces for each corner out of the other wood. Say maybe a small cross in each corner, burnished the edges so they jump off the maple, then sand the faces back. Could be easily attached with brads. Just thinkin out loud here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Love the contrast in the placard, what if you cut accent pieces for each corner out of the other wood. Say maybe a small cross in each corner, burnished the edges so they jump off the maple, then sand the faces back. Could be easily attached with brads. Just thinkin out loud here.



Ain't got time for that now!  The frame will be on its way to Michigan tomorrow, and I've got a full day today to keep me busy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Started another cracked bowl... still got a few more patches to drill and plug.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 2


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> Started another cracked bowl... still got a few more patches to drill and plug.
> 
> View attachment 168625


Are you turning those patches or do you have a plug cutter of some kind?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

What’s the bowl, locust?


----------



## T. Ben

Besides sweating off a pound or two,I made this for a buddy I used to drag race with.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Couple end grain cutting boards from Zebrawood. Bottom thinner, smaller one is cutoffs from the top one. No finish on the smaller yet. Mineral oil/beeswax on the top.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD

Tom Smart said:


> Are you turning those patches or do you have a plug cutter of some kind?



I’m turning them individually.



Tom Smart said:


> What’s the bowl, locust?



Osage/Bois d’arc/Hedge

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben

I finally found my faceplate,if you could see my garage you’d understand. So I started a bowl this evening,I’ll finish it up tomorrow Purple Heart,yellow heart and padauk..

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

Went out to finish the bowl,had my first nasty catch,yanked the tool right out of my hands. WOW!! Tried to fix the damage.....well that didn’t work.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ouch! That'll leave a mark!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Luckily it missed me and ended up on the other side of the garage,a couple lessons learned.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

T. Ben said:


> Luckily it missed me and ended up on the other side of the garage,a couple lessons learned.


Share your lessons for those of who haven’t spun a bowl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Luckily it missed me and ended up on the other side of the garage,a couple lessons learned.



That sucks, glad you are ok. How is the tool? You can still save the bowl by transforming it into pie servers and more...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

DKMD said:


> Started another cracked bowl... still got a few more patches to drill and plug.
> 
> View attachment 168625


Replace a crack with a knot, I like it! In my experience, in order to get a good clean hole with a forstner, the piece needs to be clamped and the bit square to the piece, do you take it to the drillpress to drill, or use a hand drill?


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> That sucks, glad you are ok. How is the tool? You can still save the bowl by transforming it into pie servers and more...


Tool is ok,I might try to do something with it,it got pretty thin on the bottom.


----------



## T. Ben

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> Share your lessons for those of who haven’t spun a bowl.


Well,#1– i,for whatever reason,i mounted it using a mortise(I think that’s the right term) instead of a tenon,bad idea especially for the segmented bowl.#2 measure as you go so you don’t get to thin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

barry richardson said:


> ...do you take it to the drillpress to drill, or use a hand drill?



Little of both, but most of them were drilled by hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

I walked through mine several times over the weekend as I filled the 1 gallon paint cans from the 5 gallon paint buckets.

*sigh*

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## kweinert

Actually did something out in the shop. Not fine woodworking. Maybe not even woodworking at all but it checked an item off my wife's list.

Last week we bought a 2 drawer lateral file cabinet from Nextdoor. It was fairly inexpensive but after we got it home it was probably something we should have turned down. I did notice that the bottom was out of one of the drawers but didn't think that would be a big deal to fix. It wasn't until after getting it home that I saw that the back of one of drawers had been broken out. It was that compressed chipboard stuff.

Made a trip to pick up some plywood (I also picked up the 3/4 BB for the other project, extra 1/2 BB for containers for my shop drawers, and some 1/8 BB for drawer bottoms - and that stuff is expensive!) and rebuilt both drawers. 

The drawer fronts are still in fine shape so I kept those.

I didn't realize that the hardware for setting up drawers was available to 'normal' people. Stuff like:







Which is very similar to what was used in this cabinet or I may have just built one. Even with replacing the drawers sides and bottom it was cheaper to go this way in the long run.

At any rate, we now have a two drawer lateral file cabinet (about 26" wide) that has much sturdier drawers and I have one project checked off the list. All in all not a bad 3 or 4 hours.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Overview:




Top rail removed:




Interesting drawer slides:




Those two largest holes on the far side? Those are threaded nylon inserts the three drawer slide screws go in to. They're more of a pressure fit, not actually threaded, but it's how they prevent the screws from stripping out.

More interesting hardware:




This screws into the front panel. On one of the drawers I had to unscrew from the front so I put thick CA in the holes when I reassembled.

The side of the piece has two through pieces so the screws on the outside don't actually screw into the wood, but into those little tubes.

The back was pre-drilled and countersunk for #8 x 1 1/2" screws.




I like the Robertson drive, but it seems like they have a tendency for the driver to stick in them.

Enough pictures?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

kweinert said:


> Actually did something out in the shop. Not fine woodworking. Maybe not even woodworking at all but it checked an item off my wife's list.
> 
> Last week we bought a 2 drawer lateral file cabinet from Nextdoor. It was fairly inexpensive but after we got it home it was probably something we should have turned down. I did notice that the bottom was out of one of the drawers but didn't think that would be a big deal to fix. It wasn't until after getting it home that I saw that the back of one of drawers had been broken out. It was that compressed chipboard stuff.
> 
> Made a trip to pick up some plywood (I also picked up the 3/4 BB for the other project, extra 1/2 BB for containers for my shop drawers, and some 1/8 BB for drawer bottoms - and that stuff is expensive!) and rebuilt both drawers.
> 
> The drawer fronts are still in fine shape so I kept those.
> 
> I didn't realize that the hardware for setting up drawers was available to 'normal' people. Stuff like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is very similar to what was used in this cabinet or I may have just built one. Even with replacing the drawers sides and bottom it was cheaper to go this way in the long run.
> 
> At any rate, we now have a two drawer lateral file cabinet (about 26" wide) that has much sturdier drawers and I have one project checked off the list. All in all not a bad 3 or 4 hours.



Remind me what BB stands for in this post...Thanks.


----------



## Wildthings

Baltic Birch

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

Wildthings said:


> Baltic Birch


----------



## Mike1950

I cut  and cleaned- I always clean- never enough though- never to find the pot of gold at rainbow end- there is always more mess.....  then cleaning. never to be clean.....

ps I would post pictures but I do not want to be responsible for a certain Canadian members health @Kenbo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Did another impulse buy. Several of the turning club members have the Sorby texturing tool so I splurged. Thinking most about using it on the bottoms of my bowls to dress them up a bit. Will see. In the process of doing two more bowls as well as hoping to cast my first blanks.
> 
> View attachment 161291
> 
> View attachment 161292



Have one— same circumstance—— try it on some “scrap” to get a feel for it.


----------



## David Hill

Mike1950 said:


> I cut  and cleaned- I always clean- never enough though- never to find the pot of gold at rainbow end- there is always more mess.....  then cleaning. never to be clean.....
> 
> ps I would post pictures but I do not want to be responsible for a certain Canadian members health @Kenbo



My shop??—Think he’d pass completely out—- should he venture this far south.
Working on finding an industrial strength blower...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> My shop??—Think he’d pass completely out—- should he venture this far south.
> Working on finding an industrial strength blower...



I do need to visit you, I would feel at home!


----------



## kweinert

So on Saturday I spent about 4 hours out there before it got overly warm (well, that and my wife wanted some help in the house.)

I am working on building a laminar flow filter for mushroom growing work. Yes, it's not actually laminar flow but that's how the guy describes it.

I got the main box cut and assembled which includes the stop strips for the filter and the hole for the blower. I was quite pleased with it as the filter is a nice fit all around. Maybe 1/16 inch clearance on three sides (it sits on the bottom) and it slides right in. The guy stopped by last night to pay for materials and we discussed whether or not he'd ever need to take it back out as I found I had to push it from the back to get it out. Just nothing to grab on to from the front :) The filter itself is 24 x 48 x 7 so it's fairly substantial.

I've made a couple of changes from the original plans and this will be one more - I'll put in a lip all around the back and use more weatherstripping to seal the back. That way he can take the back off if he ever needs to push the filter out.











The filter is inset because a 'flange' will be added to the front with weatherstripping between the filter and ply to seal it up. That inset is sufficient that the weatherstripping will compress and still let the flange lay flat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

I heard the shrooms were legal there now!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Working on CNC projects today. Picture will come later.


----------



## Tony

I've been working on some of these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## T. Ben

Made a bloodwood pen on Sunday,and wrecked the walnut bowl I was working on.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Wondering how thick the bottom of the bowl is? That is a nice pen. You were more productive than me.


----------



## rocky1

You could always drill more holes and call it a Colander! 

Get better pictures of it Troy, someone here will have an idea or two on how to fix it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

Rocky is right.


----------



## T. Ben

Well,I didn’t measure the bottom,all I can tell you is it’s thicker than the laminated one the blew up. The bottom is ok, i cracked it in three places on the side,i glued up the first two,went out resanded it and cracked it in another spot,sooooo the smart guy I am I thought why not put a ca finish on it to hold all the cracks,well that didn’t turn out very well inside or out. Will need to be redone to fix it imo. I’ll post some pics after work.


----------



## rocky1

Tough call there... Given size of the bowl it's going to be hard to finish with CA. Craft foam to spread the CA and dribble it on as you turn slowly, you might get an even application, but that's iffy to, it's going to be hard to get an even coat all the way around. Going to require a lot of sanding, at any rate, to save it.


----------



## T. Ben

I got it looking pretty good for the most part,I’ll take some close up pics tonight,there’s a couple of funny looking spots,they look like it’s not sticking to the wood,but you can’t poke into it with a razor blade.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday I started work on a shop built fence for the Sprunger Brothers 8" table saw I'm about done restoring. This is the last big thing to do. I didn't care for the stock fence, plus it had been damaged by a few run-ins with a blade.

This is my adaptation of the fence plans from Fine Woodworking #68. The aluminum angle is a little thinner than I would have liked, but I am trying to use what I had available. If it turns out to not be strong enough, I'll source some thicker. This will be a self-squaring fence. Right now I'm pretty much on hold with this while I wait for a piece of steel I ordered for the locking mechanism to be delivered.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5 | Useful 1


----------



## T. Ben

Well here they are,oops forgot to do this last night

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodman6415

Cabinets I just finished building for my daughter and SIL new house in Odessa Tx
Kitchen rustic Alder ... 4 baths and utility room paint grade... boss says I have to go back to being retired now that those are done

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodman6415 , Wendell, will you be unretired in about 18 months?? Would like to have a set like that for our future retirement home!!!!!!! Gorgeous. I am hoping to build my own but I may be way too ambitious......... did I say Wow.........no, I didn't,..........WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Nice work, Wendell!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

In the shop for just a little bit this morning. God a knob made for the locking mechanism for the fence.



 

Yup, that is what you think it is. Can't leave me alone in the shop. Because I'll go and do something like take an Amboyna Burl bottle stopper blank and make a knob for a table saw fence from it! 

To be fair, that piece of Amboyna Burl cost me maybe $2, having bought it in a group of small chunks of burl. And it was the piece of wood that I had that would match best with the Elm drawer fronts, trip, and top and pair with the red data plate on the saw and red painted internals of the saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodman6415

Gdurfey said:


> @woodman6415 , Wendell, will you be unretired in about 18 months?? Would like to have a set like that for our future retirement home!!!!!!! Gorgeous. I am hoping to build my own but I may be way too ambitious......... did I say Wow.........no, I didn't,..........WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Boss says from now on I can only work on her jobs ... sorry
I do have a cabinet cad program if you have the plans ... gives you a cut list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

Sprung said:


> In the shop for just a little bit this morning. God a knob made for the locking mechanism for the fence.
> 
> View attachment 169979
> 
> Yup, that is what you think it is. Can't leave me alone in the shop. Because I'll go and do something like take an Amboyna Burl bottle stopper blank and make a knob for a table saw fence from it!
> 
> To be fair, that piece of Amboyna Burl cost me maybe $2, having bought it in a group of small chunks of burl. And it was the piece of wood that I had that would match best with the Elm drawer fronts, trip, and top and pair with the red data plate on the saw and red painted internals of the saw.


Everybody’s saw should be so lucky to be sporting that ... beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

woodman6415 said:


> Everybody’s saw should be so lucky to be sporting that ... beautiful



My Unisaw has a highly figured piece of walnut as the handle on the locking mechanism for the fence. I figure going high figure for the knob on this saw as well would be fitting, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Wendell those are super nice cabinet works for an retired guy in . I got one of those bosses to. I keep telling her my hearing aid batteries went dead. What hon, I can't hear you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

woodman6415 said:


> Boss says from now on I can only work on her jobs ... sorry
> I do have a cabinet cad program if you have the plans ... gives you a cut list.



awwww, shucks. Figured that was the answer. Again, those are really pretty.

I am not anywhere close to having plans, etc. but that program sounds really neat. I have never built a cabinet, so am going to start simple and try to work my way up and then realize; nope, not going to happen. No, not being negative, will give it a shot and see what I can do and what I can't. A buddy is building a house and am hoping to collaborate there as a learning exercise.


----------



## woodman6415

Gdurfey said:


> awwww, shucks. Figured that was the answer. Again, those are really pretty.
> 
> I am not anywhere close to having plans, etc. but that program sounds really neat. I have never built a cabinet, so am going to start simple and try to work my way up and then realize; nope, not going to happen. No, not being negative, will give it a shot and see what I can do and what I can't. A buddy is building a house and am hoping to collaborate there as a learning exercise.


Building them is easy... I’m living proof that it don’t take much brain work ... 30 + years owning a custom cabinet shop ... but these are first I built by myself in many many years ... I missed my minions... lots of sanding and I hate sanding

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## ClintW

Sprung said:


> Yesterday I started work on a shop built fence for the Sprunger Brothers 8" table saw I'm about done restoring. This is the last big thing to do. I didn't care for the stock fence, plus it had been damaged by a few run-ins with a blade.
> 
> This is my adaptation of the fence plans from Fine Woodworking #68. The aluminum angle is a little thinner than I would have liked, but I am trying to use what I had available. If it turns out to not be strong enough, I'll source some thicker. This will be a self-squaring fence. Right now I'm pretty much on hold with this while I wait for a piece of steel I ordered for the locking mechanism to be delivered.
> 
> View attachment 169969


Very nice! I have been thinking to build the same for my Craftsman saw. Where did you pickup the C channel the acts as the rail?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

ClintW said:


> Very nice! I have been thinking to build the same for my Craftsman saw. Where did you pickup the C channel the acts as the rail?



That's Unistrut - I picked it up from Menards. I bought undrilled Unistrut so I could drill holes where I needed. A 10' piece was a little under $20 - and I have potential plans for the remaining nearly 8' after cutting off what I needed for this fence. (You can buy or make little trolleys with bearings and I think it would be great for suspending an extension cord and vacuum hose over a workbench for sanding.) Larry was gracious enough to supply a copy of the plans from FWW here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Getting really close to having this one finished! Last night I got the motor and switch in place and wired in. I was not having good results finding a decent used motor for this saw (the one that came with it was underpowered), so I picked up a new Dayton 1HP motor a few months ago using a 25% off coupon from Zoro.

All that is left on this now is to finish the fence (still waiting on a piece of steel to arrive), make a new insert, and align the blade. I looked back at the date stamp on when I started working on this saw. I disassembled it on August 17, 2018. So I've given myself a week to get it done to keep it within one year. A lot has gone into this saw and its base - certainly far more than I'd ever get if I were to sell it - but this will be a really nice addition to the shop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks awesome Matt! Great job on the old girl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

I checked both chain saws and they are ready to go just in case. Quick trip to Home Depot for filters, WOP and heat shrink tubing. Got out of the truck and I’m glad the wind was blowing because I felt a breeze where there shouldn’t have been one. Pretty boring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just a few of the pots I turned this weekend. Waiting on my slate and soundboards to get here to glue them up. The one blue resin and burl had some air pockets but I'll keep it and use it. There are several I'd like to keep but.... I have some training next month and we always have a swap meet on Saturday night so I made some for that. Sold several last time I went. Hopefully I can sell more and some pens.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

My favorite are the chollas!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

First picture left row are my favorites. @Az Turnings, tell your buddy that made those pots...good job. They turned nice with no problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Looks like you used some of the bear's claw maple I paid you to take home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yes I did! I want to get some dyed. I dread hearing the cost on that Tiger maple if you find it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill

T. Ben said:


> Well,I didn’t measure the bottom,all I can tell you is it’s thicker than the laminated one the blew up. The bottom is ok, i cracked it in three places on the side,i glued up the first two,went out resanded it and cracked it in another spot,sooooo the smart guy I am I thought why not put a ca finish on it to hold all the cracks,well that didn’t turn out very well inside or out. Will need to be redone to fix it imo. I’ll post some pics after work.



FWIW don't think the CA would have stopped the cracks. Once the tension in the wood can "unwind" it's going to happen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

David Hill said:


> FWIW don't think the CA would have stopped the cracks. Once the tension in the wood can "unwind" it's going to happen.


The cracks are in the sides with the grain,they were my fault 100% it has become my catch all bowl on the table.


----------



## ironman123

I did nothing in the shop...I went to SWAT instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Ya just had to rub it in, huh, Ray?? ... ............. Jerry (stranded in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ya just had to rub it in, huh, Ray?? ... ............. Jerry (stranded in Tucson)


As I read this—- eating a late dinner in Temple on the way to Waco. Then see the sights tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

David Hill said:


> As I read this—- eating a late dinner in Temple on the way to Waco. Then see the sights tomorrow.


Hey man, I have a cousin living in Temple... My ex mudder in law was from Temple.. There's flint around Belton Lake. My cousin had a boat vehicle accident when the lake started drying up. Launched his boat, and backed right into a submerged car.... Tore up his motor. That blew his day of fishing......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Sprung

Since I'm pretty much done with the Sprunger Brothers 8" table saw restoration - just need to align things - I started on the next restoration today. A Sprunger Brothers 10" bandsaw. Hopefully I'll get a chance to clean all the parts with Simple Green in the next few days, then into an Evaporust bath to remove rust. This is a stout, well built little saw.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

Well I’m pretty sure I would never get that back together.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

William Tanner said:


> Well I’m pretty sure I would never get that back together.



Oh, this one's easy. My first machine restoration was probably the most challenging of all the machine restorations I've done, am working on, or have in queue to work on - a Delta 24" scroll saw. A lot of various parts to that one. A big key is to take lots of pictures during disassembly, which is something I've done that has helped me on my various restoration efforts thus far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Yes I’ve used pictures. Pictures are good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Sprung 
Love your restorations Matt. I enjoy doing jobs like that, I have a couple of my own in the que.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made a razor handle for swmbo for a cristnas present....





I left the center part rough to be able to grip it in the shower.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

That is beautiful. I could shave with one like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> I made a razor handle for swmbo for a cristnas present....
> 
> View attachment 170685
> 
> I left the center part rough to be able to grip it in the shower.



I made the mistake of clicking on the link you posted. Poor Brink. He should never have gotten the ridicule. Shame on all you animals for picking on him. Hey, do I sound like a snowflake?? ....... heheheeh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Heh heh heh heh.....


----------



## rocky1

Nubsnstubs said:


> I made the mistake of clicking on the link you posted. Poor Brink. He should never have gotten the ridicule. Shame on all you animals for picking on him. Hey, do I sound like a snowflake?? ....... heheheeh




Pickin on him? Rip was saving him!! He can ignore us, he has to live with his wife; imagine what he'd have had to listen to if he'd given it to her, with Christmas spelled wrong. She might have cut off his after work, shop refreshments too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Had some time this weekend to make a pizza cutter and half way fix the river buffalo horn pen I made for my boss,I got the top fixed but blew up the bottom so I had to use the old bottom.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Last Thursday I did a small clean-up for a lawn customer, 3/4 cord of red maple rounds, cut summer 2017. I was happy, getting paid to remove hardwood that could heat the house. Then to find much of it was curly, even happier. Then I was down to 6 pieces, left to load. *Termites*, on 3, and carpenter ants on the other 3. Crap, so I left them with plans to treat later. 

Got home and realized I brought a bunch of termites with me. Tarped and tented the trailer, bombed it. Today broke down the tarp and tent. Treatment failed. So tonight splitting curly maple and burning if infested. Wore out, have 60 more rounds to inspect, so quit. Can see the fire from 200 yards so decided to stop adding. Plus now it is dark by 8pm.

I thought about buying another band-saw since I'd never easily get mine outside, and start cutting blanks and microwaving. Wife is sick, so just don't have the spark to do it all by myself. . .


----------



## T. Ben

In between doing yard work,running to the cities to visit my folks and a day of shooting clay pigeons and drinking beer with my hunting buddy and my daughter,I found the time to make another slum line pro click pen,I can’t remember who I got the blank from and I have no idea what it is,and made a ring for a buddy and his soon to be wife. Large one is black ash burl and the little one is spalted dyed maple from @Sprung.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

I feel good about myself today. This weekend I almost thought about cleaning and organizing the garage and it's hoard! That felt good to get off my chest! 

PS - I'm using my visiting BIL as my excuse!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Well, last night I was going to tear apart my surface planer and replafe the infeed roller and take pics to make a tutorial on it. But one of the mounting screws broke the mount area, rendering the unit useless. So today I'm tearing it all apart to see if I can sell off the parts.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Well, last night I was going to tear apart my surface planer and replafe the infeed roller and take pics to make a tutorial on it. But one of the mounting screws broke the mount area, rendering the unit useless. So today I'm tearing it all apart to see if I can sell off the parts.



That sucks. Last night I worked up monthly invoices for properties I manage and sent out updated contracts for *SNOW *plowing....for the upcoming season, just weeks away....


----------



## Wildthings

Last night I watched the Astros beat the Brewers in extra innings


----------



## David Hill

Company coming/came, so I got to sharpen my bandsaw blades and chains for near future cutting plans. Couldn't do other projects--didn't want to be antisocial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

So, did a little cleanup (not enough to be picture worthy) and started cutting pieces for boxes to use on the slide out shelves I put in the cabinets. 

I think the box joints came out pretty good. 



 

I also learned that 3x3 is probably too small for anything but pencils :)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65

Have some cedar that's been sitting on the hay rack and calling my name every time I walk by, so grabbed a bowl blank and roughed one out this afternoon. First time working with cedar. Love how it cuts, but boy is it soft.

Shed smells great now btw.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Cedar is fun to turn! Sharp tools and gentle cuts, pay close attention to what you're doing, catches are typically deep and ugly when they occur. But it is generally some pretty stuff when you get it turned, and prettier yet when finish is applied.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

One of my turning buddies died in January. Before this death he and his brother were working on attaching burlap into a channel on the outside side of a bowl and then melting Crayolas into the fabric. Maybe some bourbon going on at the time.  So I’ve jumped into to help the non turner brother by turning a practice piece. There burlap deal will work but he has decided to forgo the colors. I will buff the target bowl and help with the burlap. This bowl was designed for having a fused glass lid and another friend will help with that. A fun morning.

Reactions: +Karma 3


----------



## T. Ben

Sorry to hear about your friend,Im curious to see what this looks like.


----------



## William Tanner

Photos of today’s burlap caper. The ash with the blue paint is the test piece. Think she just spotted the tent back on the kitchen table. Whoops.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T. Ben

William Tanner said:


> Photos of today’s burlap caper. The ash with the blue paint is the test piece. Think she just spotted the tent back on the kitchen table. Whoops.
> 
> View attachment 171593
> 
> View attachment 171594


----------



## ripjack13

I made a shadow box frame from an old picture frame i had. Cut it down to size. Then cut up some quilted maple I got from @Mike1950 a while ago.
Then mounted my dog Loki's paw print in it.
She passed a few years ago and Michele had kept tthe paw, so I wanted to put it in something nice instead of just collecting dust...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 5


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I made a shadow box frame from an old picture frame i had. Cut it down to size. Then cut up some quilted maple I got from @Mike1950 a while ago.
> Then mounted my dog Loki's paw print in it.
> She passed a few years ago and Michele had kept tthe paw, so I wanted to put it in something nice instead of just collecting dust...
> 
> View attachment 171864 View attachment 171865


Looks nice. sanding that first grit enough is key on big leaf. then next ones just shine. looks like you nailed it. my best bargain-thins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yep, it was a lil bit of a pita to get it like it looks. There was some chip out but it got smooth finally.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Yep, it was a lil bit of a pita to get it like it looks. There was some chip out but it got smooth finally.


There always is a bit of chip out, even though they were rough sanded. I started with heavy grit 24 on drum sander-40 or 60 on ROS. have to be careful it burns easy. you get those pits out with the rough paper and then it is easy. if you do not- you either go back or sand the crap out of it. and probably still have pits. Believe me- I learned this the hard way....

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wife and I split up a face cord of firewood for my Mom Tuesday night before supper. I set a few curly pieces aside. We split a dozen crotch pieces of ash that would have made some interesting turning blanks. I cut up the set aside stuff today for egg and stopper blanks. The little stuff for pen blanks and stove. Here are 3 pieces I slabbed to show the grain a little better. Some looks Tamo, some curly, some just cool...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Mr. Peet said:


> Wife and I split up a face cord of firewood for my Mom Tuesday night before supper. I set a few curly pieces aside. We split a dozen crotch pieces of ash that would have made some interesting turning blanks. I cut up the set aside stuff today for egg and stopper blanks. The little stuff for pen blanks and stove. Here are 3 pieces I slabbed to show the grain a little better. Some looks Tamo, some curly, some just cool...
> 
> View attachment 172111 View attachment 172110 View attachment 172109 View attachment 172108 View attachment 172107



I would love some curly ash for medium size bowls if you have more


----------



## Spinartist

Mr. Peet said:


> Wife and I split up a face cord of firewood for my Mom Tuesday night before supper. I set a few curly pieces aside. We split a dozen crotch pieces of ash that would have made some interesting turning blanks. I cut up the set aside stuff today for egg and stopper blanks. The little stuff for pen blanks and stove. Here are 3 pieces I slabbed to show the grain a little better. Some looks Tamo, some curly, some just cool...
> 
> View attachment 172111 View attachment 172110 View attachment 172109 View attachment 172108 View attachment 172107




A curly thumb nail too!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

As it was raining all day I spent quality time putting together a Rockler Pro Phenolic router table

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I would love some curly ash for medium size bowls if you have more



Emerald ash borer hit the family woodlot. Had it logged off for salvage last fall / winter. These were pieces (cut offs) discovered when cleaning up the landing some. So the figured stuff went as plain-jane to mill. Sucks for sure. If I find any more, I'll try to remember you. There is about 20K bdft. of dunage left on site. Curly runs about 1 in 10,000 trees here, so slim chances I'd say....


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sanded up 30 samples today, took a good 6 hours between sanding and finishing. Wanted to take pictures, but can't find the family camera the last two days. Need to check out the Camera we just got from Paul... the wonders of life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Made three baby gyms to fill an Etsy order. Used some curly cherry left over from my recent liquidation of the flame cherry.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

In the midst of my table build, I reached a tipping point of being frustrated with some organizational issues in my shop. So yesterday and today saw me starting to clean, purge, reorganize, etc.

I gained a small area of empty floor space - about 18" x 3' - and promptly told my wife that I had space for another machine and was going shopping. Man, you should have seen the look she gave me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## phinds

Sprung said:


> II gained a small area of empty floor space - about 18" x 3' - and promptly told my wife that I had space for another machine and was going shopping. Man, you should have seen the look she gave me!


Yeah, but it's just something ya gotta do !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

phinds said:


> Yeah, but it's just something ya gotta do !



Indeed. Though I was mainly asking to see how she'd react. I have no plans for a tool purchase in the near future and she knows it. Of course, she also knows I'm always keeping my eye out for a good tool buy too...

Besides, my next stationary power tool purchase is, hopefully, a vintage American made 12" jointer. And I'm not quite certain how I'd even fit one into my current shop space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I watched this guy grin while turning a couple bowls! And, cleaned shop most of the day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

I’ll post more pictures of our get together when I have a better signal. Had a great day with @rocky1 starting with a tour of the bee operation and finished with some much needed turning therapy

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> I’ll post more pictures of our get together when I have a better signal. Had a great day with @rocky1 starting with a tour of the bee operation and finished with some much needed turning therapy


That can't be you, Lou. That guy is wearing shoes.  If it's not you, then someone taught him the proper turning attire......... Jerry In Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Yup, I do own shoes

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Here are the photos...please notice all the flat rate boxes...this was only a small percentage of what @rocky1 had in his shop. @ripjack13 has nothing on him.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> Here are the photos...please notice all the flat rate boxes...this was only a small percentage of what @rocky1 had in his shop. @ripjack13 has nothing on him.
> 
> View attachment 172849
> 
> View attachment 172844
> 
> View attachment 172845 View attachment 172845
> 
> View attachment 172846
> 
> View attachment 172847
> 
> View attachment 172848
> 
> View attachment 172852
> 
> View attachment 172850
> 
> View attachment 172851


Lou and Rocky, I was admiring that rock you had those turning sitting on, then, out of nowhere, something slapped me up the side of my head and said, "That ain't no rock, it's a tree part"......... Good looking turnings, boys. Thanks for posting......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

rocky1 said:


> I watched this guy grin while turning a couple bowls! And, cleaned shop most of the day.
> 
> View attachment 172827



Did you find my pen while cleaning?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow.....  .I'm not sure if that's a compliment or a dig. But, I'll take it as a compliment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Nubsnstubs said:


> Lou and Rocky, I was admiring that rock you had those turning sitting on, then, out of nowhere, something slapped me up the side of my head and said, "That ain't no rock, it's a tree part"......... Good looking turnings, boys. Thanks for posting......... Jerry (in Tucson)



Yeah, that would be part of that big pile of burls Lou has the camper parked next to. Which that was probably the quickest camper set up I've ever in my life seen. Backed in and said she was listing to Starboard a little, but ok aft to bow. Jumps out and drags a bag of plastic leveling pads out the storage c0mpartment, tossed three behind the right front tire, three behind the right rear, backed up a foot, and said it was perfect. Outlet with 30 amp breaker 10 ft. away in the back, water faucet 10 ft from the front bumper. We had him leveled out, hooked up, and ready to camp in under 10 minutes.




gman2431 said:


> Did you find my pen while cleaning?!?



Yep, I found it, it'll go out Monday!



ripjack13 said:


> Wow.....  .I'm not sure if that's a compliment or a dig. But, I'll take it as a compliment.



I'm not sure, but I've been listening to it all day. Then he gives the phone to the grandniece and tells her "Be sure and get all these boxes in the picture, so I can show it to Marc."

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I'm not sure, but I've been listening to it all day. Then he gives the phone to the grandniece and tells her "Be sure and get all these boxes in the picture, so I can show it to Marc."


That's too funny. I love it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lately I have been really distressed over not being in my shop for so long. Shop is an absolute wreck, more of a dumping ground than anything else. So I finally had a weekend off, decided I needed to start getting my shop back in order. I totally forgot that I have @Bigdrowdy1 chainsaw to look at still. So I started with clearing the workbench in the metal shop so I would have a warm place to work on it since the weather is starting to turn here.
Even the metal shop is a wreck.


 I got the new kennedy top box set in place.


 I got a new vice I purchased over a year ago mounted to the bench.


 And now I have a place to work on the saw. I even found the starter I purchased for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Then I briefly started on the wood shop side. Its overwhelming, I dont have any idea of where to start or even know how it got so bad.
Theres a workbench under there somewhere.


 looking the other way, theres a table saw under there.


 OMG, where to start?


 Maybe find a home for my garage sale sandpaper find. Will it fit in this drawer?


 

 Nope, needed 2 drawers.



I got my miter saw mounted back in its spot since I took it outside for the trailer build. Started sweeping a bit, ran the shop vac, and put a few things away. I guess when I'm not working on Rodney's saw I'll start on the workbench and just keep pecking away at things until I get er done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> Then I briefly started on the wood shop side. Its overwhelming, I dont have any idea of where to start or even know how it got so bad.
> Theres a workbench under there somewhere.
> View attachment 172887 looking the other way, theres a table saw under there.
> View attachment 172888 OMG, where to start?
> View attachment 172889 Maybe find a home for my garage sale sandpaper find. Will it fit in this drawer?
> View attachment 172891 View attachment 172892 Nope, needed 2 drawers.
> View attachment 172893
> I got my miter saw mounted back in its spot since I took it outside for the trailer build. Started sweeping a bit, ran the shop vac, and put a few things away. I guess when I'm not working on Rodney's saw I'll start on the workbench and just keep pecking away at things until I get er done.




And I was going to send you a box of goodies... I think I'll hold off a while.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Yuup!! That's kinda where I'm at. Was gonna say your shop was clean on the first batch of pictures, you at least could still see a spot or two of counter. 

But, the wood shop side is close!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spinartist

Remember... Halloween is a coming!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> Remember... Halloween is a coming!!!!
> 
> View attachment 172896


That's my Stanley! You should see him on catnip, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

woodtickgreg said:


> Lately I have been really distressed over nitbeing in my shop for so long. Shop is an absolute wreck, more of a dumping ground than anything else. So I fi alot had a weekend off, decided I needed to start getting my shop back in order. I totally forgot that I have @Bigdrowdy1 chainsaw to look at still. So I started with clearing the workbench in the metal shop so I would have a warm place to work on it since the weather is starting to turn here.
> Even the metal shop is a wreck.
> View attachment 172882 I got the new kennedy top box set in place.
> View attachment 172883 I got a new vice I purchased over a year ago mounted to the bench.
> View attachment 172884 And now I have a place to work on the saw. I even found the starter I purchased for it.
> View attachment 172885



thats really clean compared to @rocky1 shop...just saying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

You didn't get to the woodworking side yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gregg, your workbench looks pretty close to what my desk looks like.  I used to keep it orderly, but lately, I just push things back until it falls off. It's a shame.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Greg, if I were closer, I would offer to help. Maybe you wouldn’t miss a few things for a while......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Over the weekend I tried to start getting busy again with the fun stuff. Tried to make a pizza server.......well, turned into a bottle opener. Got my insert glued in, but didn’t pay attention to how lung the threads were on the server. Lesson learned. Then a few pens. Going on a business trip next week and want to give the antler pens as gifts to friends I will hopefully catch up with. The flame box elder was ready to turn, so got it done. May carry that next week. Also decided the cutting board could be two, went to a friend’s and borrowed his router table. Out of that trip (and a few others.....) bought my first pieces so I can build my own.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Worked on a 5550 watt 'troy-built' generator and got it going. Did the same on a 27" *no* blower. Both were being sent for scrap. Still need to check amperes and flow rating on the generator. Also had a truck cap and plastic bed box for a Dodge Dakota in the salvage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I started carving a bowl today, first in a decade or two. Hope to have a working camera soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## wombat

Getting a bit carried away! I made my first cheese board and since it turned out alright, I did a couple more. 
Mostly jarrah and tasmanian oak.
A table saw would have been nice, but I guess you can't have everything. :(

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

Picked some nice boards today from a pre-garage sale.

I think I have three koa boards, a tulipwood, and a red heart. The koa(I think it’s koa) has some nice figure!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## gman2431

@rocky1 I still havent got it. At this point man just keep it... I truly mean this. The time is measured in year(s) now and I'm over it, especially since I'm the one who has to bring it up everytime. At least now I wont have to worry about asking again! (Seriously I'm done with the pen trade so dont take this as another jab for you to ship it)


----------



## Mr. Peet

DKMD said:


> Picked some nice boards today from a pre-garage sale.
> 
> I think I have three koa boards, a tulipwood, and a red heart. The koa(I think it’s koa) has some nice figure!
> 
> View attachment 173272
> 
> View attachment 173273



Doc, is that blistered? Keep me in mind if you have off-fall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

wombat said:


> Getting a bit carried away! I made my first cheese board and since it turned out alright, I did a couple more.
> Mostly jarrah and tasmanian oak.
> A table saw would have been nice, but I guess you can't have everything. :(
> 
> View attachment 173261 View attachment 173262 View attachment 173263 View attachment 173264 View attachment 173265



They look great. I have an arbor and fixed shaft assembly I took off a wooden table saw from the 1930's. I'd send it, but shipping, likely cheaper for you to buy one. With your skill, sure you could make your own table saw.


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Picked some nice boards today from a pre-garage sale.
> 
> I think I have three koa boards, a tulipwood, and a red heart. The koa(I think it’s koa) has some nice figure!
> 
> View attachment 173272
> 
> View attachment 173273



Great score Doc!


----------



## ripjack13

Nice find. Koa in Oklahoma is ok...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Not a darn thing, .......but sitting here watching the snow fall and dreaming of all the projects in the 2020 Woodturners Catalog


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> Not a darn thing, .......but sitting here watching the snow fall and dreaming of all the projects in the 2020 Woodturners Catalog


Lucky you!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

T. Ben said:


> Lucky you!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oohhh I can't wait!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Don't use that four letter word! I hope we are still a couple of months away from seeing anything frozen fall from the sky.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> View attachment 173305


I love it!! My thumb is getting itchy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I need to start up my snowthrower and get it ready. This way it wont snow here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Made clock parts for a new client. This is going to be a good one. He buys, sells, & repairs old clocks & needs woodturned parts made.
Lots of them. Parts going to cost him $50 an hour & he's happy to pay it with the quality of work I do & my fast turn around.
Plus he's only a mile n a half from my woodturning studio.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Gdurfey

Spinartist said:


> Made clock parts for a new client. This is going to be a good one. He buys, sells, & repairs old clocks & needs woodturner parts made.
> Lots of them. Parts going to cost him $50 an hour & he's happy to pay it with the quality of work I do & me fast turn around.
> Plus he's only a mile n a half from my woodturning studio.



I have something similar I need to make for a friend’s clock. I haven’t tried yet, been working on my skills!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Finally tried stabilizing again. Had this ready and found reasons to procrastinate. This looks much better than my first attempt. Need to use a little tape on the bottom of the wood to keep it from floating or some hot glue. The alumilite shrunk a bit more than I thought it would, I though I had my mold full.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

At this point in time I don't remember who I got these from, but someone here sent me their cutting board offcuts.

I have a craft show coming up the first weekend in December so I made a few little cheese boards. 



 

The small one is 5x5 and the others are 5x7 - more or less.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

This past week I started the daunting task of packing up my shop and sorting out some things to sell in preparation for moving after Christmas.

Man, it's a lot of work to pack up and move not just a house, but a whole shop as well!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Where are you moving? Across town or a new state or area?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

What got burned in this fire pit today would probably make a few of you cry!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang it Matt @Sprung !!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Dang it Matt @Sprung !!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 174502



There was about 3 32 gallon garbage pails of stuff that got burned. About half was legitimate scrap, but the other half was stuff that someone could have probably used. But, hey, I'm moving - can't take it all with me! And I needed it out today so I could stop tripping over it and keep packing - it was taking up too much space in the garage!

And parking it in a chair in front of the fire for about an hour, enjoying a beer, was a much needed break too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> What got burned in this fire pit today would probably make a few of you cry!
> 
> View attachment 174501

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> There was about 3 32 gallon garbage pails of stuff that got burned. About half was legitimate scrap, but the other half was stuff that someone could have probably used. But, hey, I'm moving - can't take it all with me! And I needed it out today so I could stop tripping over it and keep packing - it was taking up too much space in the garage!
> 
> And parking it in a chair in front of the fire for about an hour, enjoying a beer, was a much needed break too.




I feel your pain man we moved in June, I am just now staring to miss the stuff I gave away, burned, and hauled to the dump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Made a few fishing lures. Experimenting with Minwax One Coat as a dip finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## T. Ben

They all look fantastic, nice work

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@DKMD , I am assuming airbrush painted? Those are great. But the way I lose lures (I’m not even a so-so fisherman....), I would hate to use those. My flies, no big deal, but those......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Gdurfey said:


> @DKMD , I am assuming airbrush painted? Those are great. But the way I lose lures (I’m not even a so-so fisherman....), I would hate to use those. My flies, no big deal, but those......



Thanks! I did use an airbrush on these... I have a lot to learn with the airbrush!

I haven’t been fishing in years, so there’s not much chance of me losing these.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

I've been continuing to get the shop packed up and ready for the move. Today I moved somewhere between 700 and 800BF of lumber out of the shed and into the garage to prepare for the move. Will be easier to load from the garage than from the shed. @T. Ben can attest to the size of the stack, lol. He can also attest to how much wood went into his truck, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

Those are spectacular. I agree with Garry. Would hate to Lose them. More suited for a gallery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> I've been continuing to get the shop packed up and ready for the move. Today I moved somewhere between 700 and 800BF of lumber out of the shed and into the garage to prepare for the move. Will be easier to load from the garage than from the shed. @T. Ben can attest to the size of the stack, lol. He can also attest to how much wood went into his truck, lol.


OMG my poor truck was sagging pretty bad. I was not prepared for that!! Thanks Matt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> OMG my poor truck was sagging pretty bad. I was not prepared for that!! Thanks Matt.



And thank you! It helped me clear some stuff out while I get ready to move. I'm glad it went to a good home instead of ending up in a burn pile somewhere!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Sprung said:


> instead of ending up in a burn pile somewhere!







NOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> And thank you! It helped me clear some stuff out while I get ready to move. I'm glad it went to a good home instead of ending up in a burn pile somewhere!


Now I’ve got to figure where to put it all and what to do with it,not a bad problem to have I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> Now I’ve got to figure where to put it all and what to do with it,not a bad problem to have I guess.



Just means it's time to reorganize the shop and add in more storage options!


----------



## trc65

Not a lot of time in the shop, but started working out a system for making multiple birdhouse ornaments. Easy to make one, but streamlining the process to speed it up. 

Got to say, glad I cut a bunch of cheap featureless cottonwood into spindle blanks last year. Makes for great practice wood!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Just means it's time to reorganize the shop and add in more storage options!


That's what ill be doing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> That's what ill be doing!!



Certainly a lot easier than what I'm doing! 

Of course, a 2 car garage awaits me in WI. Will be nice to have my whole shop in one place, rather than split between the garage and the basement!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Ya but it's in wisconsin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> Ya but it's in wisconsin



House will be 5 blocks from Lake Michigan - about 3 blocks to the right of what's in the picture.  



 

And, at about 8 or 9 blocks away from our house, think this will make a great destination for family walks?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben

Looks wonderful Matt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Due to some other conversations, I got my tail out of the chair and started in on some organizing and my router table build. Bought the Kreg lift, another Bosch router, and a selection of other parts. Following some plans I found at DIYMontreal.com. Will even try the cabinet eventually. Pretty straight forward, I think......this is really my first project of this size and complexity.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I cleaned the shop all day long. I'll get pix tomorrow to prove it. I'm beat. I just got out of the shower, and I'm setting for the night in my recliner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill

Not long ago I had purchased a scroll saw from Sears when the local branch was going out of business.
I decided that before I assemble all that that I would get some mobile basis for all my power tools. I bought the bases at Harbor freight and to say the instructions were great would not be true. I had to make some adjustments but I got them all put together for the chopsaw my tablesaw and the scroll saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

Shop is all packed up. Have about one box of stuff left to pack in the basement shop. Have a few things to get out of the shed.

Of course, though the shop may be packed, there is still so much more to pack before the move...

Reactions: Like 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

I spent the day making pinch bowls. I've sold about 25 this season thanks to @JR Parks showing me how to turn them!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## David Hill

Tony said:


> I spent the day making pinch bowls. I've sold about 25 this season thanks to @JR Parks showing me how to turn them!
> View attachment 175178



Good idea!
Had to look them up-- figured they'd be kind'a small......


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Good idea!
> Had to look them up-- figured they'd be kind'a small......



They are easy to make. If I can do it you surely can David.


----------



## trc65

Tony, what finish do you use for those?


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Tony, what finish do you use for those?



Mylands friction finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tony said:


> I spent the day making pinch bowls. I've sold about 25 this season thanks to @JR Parks showing me how to turn them!
> View attachment 175178


Those are cool Tony, I have a lady who sells some of my stuff in her gallery, she is always asking for little stuff, might have to spin a few. Do you use cole jaws for these?


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> Those are cool Tony, I have a lady who sells some of my stuff in her gallery, she is always asking for little stuff, might have to spin a few. Do you use cole jaws for these?



Thanks Barry! To finish the bottom, yes, Cole jaws. Here is what I use to turn most of it:


 

A faceplate with a waste block, double sided turning tape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum

DKMD said:


> Made a few fishing lures. Experimenting with Minwax One Coat as a dip finish.
> 
> View attachment 174595



Those are just too cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Started with changing the bag on one of my dust collectors. I use this one mostly hooked up to the planer or jointer.


 so since I have a bag of nice clean and dry wood chips.....


 And a pot of wax......


 Its a good time to make fire starters. I need to get rid of all the egg cartons, part of the shop cleaning project.


 I fill the cartons and then tamp them down with this little aluminum practice turning.


 Then pour the melted wax over the wood chips.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I still have a double stack of cartons to fill so I can get rid of them. I have a friend with a wood burner that will happily take most of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've got plenty of wax, I bought 3 tubs like this dirt cheap at an auction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon

Break a bandsaw blade, and working on turning a bowl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have melted several pots of wax to make the fire starters. Still have more to go to get this project done and off my list.


 so while the pots of wax are melting I started to remove the nails from some salvaged plywood box tops. I intend to use the plywood for my hand plane collection shelves. The wood came from India.


 Each piece has 3 boards nailed to it with clinched nails.


 Interesting wood for the boards of unknown species. About 1/2" thick, bandsaw cut. I have no idea what I could use them for but it's definitely an exotic wood. I'll run em through the planer to see what I have.


 some are light woods and some are dark.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gardnaaa

Went down to my shop to buff out the spray on poly I did on a bottle stopper. Going down to the basement later to try and turn some Christmas gifts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I have melted several pots of wax to make the fire starters. Still have more to go to get this project done and off my list.
> View attachment 175613 so while the pots of wax are melting I started to remove the nails from some salvaged plywood box tops. I intend to use the plywood for my hand plane collection shelves. The wood came from India.
> View attachment 175614 Each piece has 3 boards nailed to it with clinched nails.
> View attachment 175615 Interesting wood for the boards of unknown species. About 1/2" thick, bandsaw cut. I have no idea what I could use them for but it's definitely an exotic wood. I'll run em through the planer to see what I have.
> View attachment 175616 some are light woods and some are dark.
> View attachment 175617



I see you haven't done much turning on the Rikon lathe you bought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday my shop got loaded into a Uhaul truck. Tomorrow I drive it to where we're moving to as part of our first load. The second, and final, load will happen when we are actually moving. Will be nice to break up the move into a couple trips instead of one big load and go at the end.

It was a bit chilly loading up the truck too. Single digit temps, windchill about -15F!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Yesterday my shop got loaded into a Uhaul truck. Tomorrow I drive it to where we're moving to as part of our first load. The second, and final, load will happen when we are actually moving. Will be nice to break up the move into a couple trips instead of one big load and go at the end.
> 
> It was a bit chilly loading up the truck too. Single digit temps, windchill about -15F!



Safe travels Matt!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Safe travels Matt!



Thanks, Tony! This is a quick there and back trip. Leave tomorrow, unload tomorrow night, attend to a few other things while in town, drop off the truck, and drive back Tuesday.

With the cold, we didn't pack things in the truck as well as I would have liked to, but it was just too cold. Four of us got the truck loaded in 1 1/2 hours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> I see you haven't done much turning on the Rikon lathe you bought.


Nope, brand new 5 year old lathe still in the box! One of the many reasons I'm trying to get the shop cleaned up and operational. I'm getting there albeit slowly.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## CWS

I have been working on bee hives lately. Today I finishing up a hive to catch bee swarms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Getting a little more time in the shop today after household chores and grocery shopping with Betty.

Here's what I have so far on the fire starters.


 working on the last and final batch now. Wax is slow to melt safely.


 While melting the wax I got the last of the boards removed from the plywood and de-nailed. Interesting stack of Indian mystery wood. Cant wait to run this stuff through the planer and see what it looks like. It is hard.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Greg, I plead ignorance on your fire starters. Can you show a finished one? I assume you are mixing wax with sawdust and then separating them from the egg carton somehow. Is that a wick in the starter?


----------



## woodtickgreg

One of these tall pillar candles yields about 4 dozen fire starters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I make a batch of those firestarters every couple years - use them camping and in our backyard fire pit. Just awesome for getting a fire going fast and easy. One does the trick nicely. Will sometimes use two if the wood/kindling is damp.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I make a batch of those firestarters every couple years - use them camping and in our backyard fire pit. Just awesome for getting a fire going fast and easy. One does the trick nicely. Will sometimes use two if the wood/kindling is damp.



5 years ago I bought 350 pounds of wax just to get the candle molds with it. I'm set for making fire starters for the next 70 gazillion years.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Greg, I plead ignorance on your fire starters. Can you show a finished one? I assume you are mixing wax with sawdust and then separating them from the egg carton somehow. Is that a wick in the starter?


Leave them in the carton and just cut the carton up to 12 single cells.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Yep, I'm still alive 

Tonight got back in the shop after a day of running errands with SWMBO, and applied Poly to 125 pieces of wood using my super secret Dunk and Drain Method  (Use two pans and a wire rack) with my proprietary finish mixture  (Satin WOP and gloss Brush on poly in equal parts)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## phinds

What's the end us of the L shaped ones?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

phinds said:


> What's the end us of the L shaped ones?



The two parts go together with a hinge to make this- It's a pedal adapter for the old Singer Bakelite button pedals from the 30's through the early 60's. Gives you a nice wide surface to press on instead of a little button. There are pockets drilled in the base piece (That side is down while drying) to take the feet on the bottom of the foot pedal. I get orders from a few sewing groups for them, have built about 500 of them this year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## William Tanner

That is a neat little niche you have got going there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds

Ah ha. Cool.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty uses her pedal on a 301 and she loves it! Thanks @Schroedc .


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Leave them in the carton and just cut the carton up to 12 single cells.


That's what I do, just break one off as needed. The cardboard egg carton also acts as a wick with the sawdust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Moved a couple things along yesterday, the humidor is glued up and ready for hinges and second coat of finish went on the redwood paddle. Only had 1 day in the shop because I went to visit some friends on Oahu who took my axe throwing as a belated birthday gift.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Don, that paddle is amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony

How did you do at throwing?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

From the line where he is, he should of been pretty good I would hope!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> How did you do at throwing?


I threw from 15' and although it was my first time I crushed my friends. Must be in the DNA because by the end I could call my shot. They said no more redneck games for money. At $2 per bet I made $12 in an hour they were each down by $6. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Greg, I plead ignorance on your fire starters. Can you show a finished one? I assume you are mixing wax with sawdust and then separating them from the egg carton somehow. Is that a wick in the starter?


No wick in the fire starters, you just break on off and place it in the center of your kindling or wood and then just light it. The sawdust and paper carton act as a wick. These things really do work excellent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> No wick in the fire starters, you just break on off and place it in the center of your kindling or wood and then just light it. The sawdust and paper carton act as a wick. These things really do work excellent.



Just don;t use Styrofoam egg cartons

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

woodtickgreg said:


> No wick in the fire starters, you just break on off and place it in the center of your kindling or wood and then just light it. The sawdust and paper carton act as a wick. These things really do work excellent.


 
You've inspired me to make some. Lord knows, I've got plenty of wood shavings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

CWS said:


> I have been working on bee hives lately. Today I finishing up a hive to catch bee swarms.



How are your bees doing?


----------



## Schroedc

I drilled about 400 holes today and screwed around a lot.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS

gman2431 said:


> How are your bees doing?


The bees are still alive so I guess they are ok. Got them all set up for winter so not much to do with until spring. This summer was a learning experience. I started with 2 hives and the 1 didn't do so well. I think most of their problem was due to poor management. This fall I put both hives together for the winter. Will see what is left in the spring. Thanks to @rocky1 I for all his help to get me started. I hope to expand some next year.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

CWS said:


> The bees are still alive so I guess they are ok. Got them all set up for winter so not much to do with until spring. This summer was a learning experience. I started with 2 hives and the 1 didn't do so well. I think most of their problem was due to poor management. This fall I put both hives together for the winter. Will see what is left in the spring. Thanks to @rocky1 I for all his help to get me started. I hope to expand some next year.



Good to hear! 

When we were putting some insulation around ours, we are pretty sure we have a dead hive. Won't know for sure until the spring, but, it was really weak this summer, so odds are against it. 

Really interesting, and kinda expensive, hobby that always fascinates me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

gman2431 said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> When we were putting some insulation around ours, we are pretty sure we have a dead hive. Won't know for sure until the spring, but, it was really weak this summer, so odds are against it.
> 
> Really interesting, and kinda expensive, hobby that always fascinates me!


It can get expensive unless you can raise your own bees. Next spring I am going to try and trap some feral bees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Actually used a real phone book.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Monday night the shop got unloaded from the Uhaul and into the garage of our new home. Drove back to MN yesterday. So other than some basic tools that I kept here for preparing things to move, my whole shop is currently more than 400 miles away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 6


----------



## phinds

William Tanner said:


> Actually used a real phone book.


For what, a door-stop ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

phinds said:


> For what, a door-stop ?



Maybe y'all have a bigger one than we do down here, it's only the size of a comic book.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds

Tony said:


> Maybe y'all have a bigger one than we do down here, it's only the size of a comic book.


Yeah, but that's just 'cause Texans are a bunch of comics anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> Maybe y'all have a bigger one than we do down here, it's only the size of a comic book.



We have town phone books, county phone books and "general" area phone books. They have become much smaller. The big book is down to 540 pages.


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Maybe y'all have a bigger one than we do down here, it's only the size of a comic book.



Oh maaaaannnnn.......the door....its wide open! Hahahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Oh maaaaannnnn.......the door....its wide open! Hahahahaha



I think I did well, keeping back from the gutter...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> I think I did well, keeping back from the gutter...


But you shouldn't. I mean, he's from TEXAS for crying out loud

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Oh maaaaannnnn.......the door....its wide open! Hahahahaha


Everything is bigger in Texas





Except @Tony

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Mr. Peet

Yesterday and some today, made a candy dispenser for a family member. First pic is one of the shop pets, the other was chasing crickets. Dispenser body, reclaimed Doug-fir porch post (2014), commplimented with figured E. cottonwood (spring 2019), slide stops old dowel from grandma's kitchen cloth calendars (20 years ago), Grandma's jar (1930's), new canning ring and new clear coat. Old nails (1960's & 1990's), Elmer's wood glue (2004). Recycled, reused and out of the shop. Just 30 more with other woods to do by Monday...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65

Nice project with lots of history!

Does the spotted salamander stay active all winter, or does it crawl in a corner with some sawdust and hibernate?


----------



## Schroedc

I got this rebuilt, cleaned, tested, and packed to ship out-

@woodtickgreg will probably appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's beautiful Colin, looks like a longbed, you dont see those too often in black. I have a beige longbed, my black user is a shortbed.


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Nice project with lots of history!
> 
> Does the spotted salamander stay active all winter, or does it crawl in a corner with some sawdust and hibernate?



Have no clue. Seen it twice this year, and not at all for 2 years. Haven't seen the red one in a few years. Have a peeper in the corner that has really put a hurten on the crickets. We have a 2' x 2' hole in the floor in the back corner that has water in it year round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just got done frankenstiening 3 bikes into one. My wife found some free ones on a fb page. They were all dirty and messed up.
I started at 2pm today....
I picked the best looking frame after cleaning them. The red/orange mongoose was the victim.
I used parts from all of them to make it work. It looks brand new.
The only part I bought were new handle grips.
I did repack all the tire bearings and the sprocket too, with new grease.
I used some crc hydroforce cleaner and tire shine.
I'm pooped and I new a shower. I'm derty....but the bike is done and it looks great!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

I gotta get a bike stand like @woodtickgreg has....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I gotta get a bike stand like @woodtickgreg has....


I have 2 work stands, one is a park professional and the other one is a folding portable work stand.
And another one has fallen into the bicycle rabbit hole, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@ripjack13 nice looking bike, paint was still in really nice shape. Good to see you also retained the gyro detangler on the front fork/head assembly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Good to see you also retained the gyro detangler on the front fork/head assembly.



I have an extra from the other bike that is in much better condition. I'll work on it some more this spring when it's warmer, and I'll have more time to really take it apart and clean it up. 
I need to get some bar pads and a new comfy seat. This one is ok, it cleaned up well, but not really comfy....


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> a new comfy seat. This one is ok, it cleaned up well, but not really comfy....


Comfy for who, a teenager or an old man like us?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I'm down in the shop again since I didnt have to work today. Heating up the wax pot again to finish up the fire starters so I can get that off my plate. Watching wax melt is a little like watching paint dry. So while I'm waiting I started planning the next thing to attack as far as the clean up, plane storage.........

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I'm down in the shop again since I didnt have to work today. Heating up the wax pot again to finish up the fire starters so I can get that off my plate. Watching wax melt is a little like watching paint dry. So while I'm waiting I started planning the next thing to attack as far as the clean up, plane storage.........



Y'all must have big garages in Michigan if you can store a plane in there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TXMoon

Tare up a couple of really nice pieces of wood.


----------



## NeilYeag

Back in the States for the Holidays first time in many years. I had a lot of you fine folks send me some treasures to my NY address. Now it looks like Christmas;;;;; From ME to Me with love. Ho Ho Ho - get busy!



Merry Christmas to all of you!
Neil

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I have an extra from the other bike that is in much better condition. I'll work on it some more this spring when it's warmer, and I'll have more time to really take it apart and clean it up.
> I need to get some bar pads and a new comfy seat. This one is ok, it cleaned up well, but not really comfy....


Did you fix this up as a keeper for yourself? If so you might want to look at Cloud 9 seats. Some of the most comfy seats my buns have been on. The make a 10 speed or bmx sized seat that is still comfy. I have one on my touring bike.
This is a seat I use often, it's a spring suspension and gell saddle, cost about $30 new. And its sized smaller like a touring or bmx seat.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

It's for my grandson. I have nice springer seat on my trike and a banana seat on my spyder, although it needs repadding this spring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

NeilYeag said:


> Back in the States for the Holidays first time in many years. I had a lot of you fine folks send me some treasures to my NY address. Now it looks like Christmas;;;;; From ME to Me with love. Ho Ho Ho - get busy!View attachment 176076
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you!
> Neil


You're just now seeing the hat for the first time!? Omgosh....
Merry Christmas Neil!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Made 10 beer tap handles for a brewery. Ready for paint & the topper.

Also turned a Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade. It must be thin for light to shine through it!!
I broke the (sold) finished one in fourth pict at my shop before the client came to get it so I made a new one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Schroedc

Been working on set pieces for the local High School Drama Department. Maple and Birch Ply plus a lot of expensive acrylic. When done will be a 10 piece set, they get fancy remote controlled variable color lights inside them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

Was in the shop for 4 hours today for any last minute shoppers and while waiting to see if anyone would show, got 8 pens made for a special order that didn't have to done by Christmas  (1870's yellow pine from one of the oldest houses in the area still standing) and my son and I finished up his paperweight. Last time I did an acrylic pour I had about 6 ounces of extra resin, grabbed my pocket change and dropped it into the cup and arranged it. Today we turned it to a dome on the lathe and polished it. I could see doing this again with some old coins like wheat pennies, mercury dimes, buffalo nickels, etc or even foreign coins.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## TXMoon

I vacuumed up yesterday's mess. I might get in there again later and sharpen all the tools and get ready for the next time I am in there to turn something.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## trc65

Just enough time to finish off another pen and buff bowls that will be given tomorrow. Still have two more pens to make as well as five more bowls that will be given as "holiday" gifts rather than Christmas gifts. Need to have them done by the weekend though or will have to ship them.

Cooking now, and will be doing that through tomorrow....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I wired a new switch into my table saw and band saw.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Started a router table top a few weeks ago and finally started on a cabinet. Both plans are from DIW Montreal via Pinterest. Fairly straight forward. Was going with a plane router insert and took it back for a lift. Figured go big or go home.

First cabinet ever. Tried to be slow and accurate, but am still a sixteenth off here there and yonder.......need to learn, has been great practice. Plans called for plywood drawer fronts. I went out and bought nice pine. Just didn’t want to finish all this hard work with plywood fronts. Been nice weather, took Monday off, and President Trump was nice enough to give me today off. Nice to have 5 days off to focus on a project.

Merry Christmas everyone!! Pictures to come from phone.....not sure why they aren’t transferring to the tablet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung

Looks like it's shaping up real nice, Garry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Haven't done it yet, but a preview of surgery planned this afternoon. Nephew has had this 45/70 for a couple of years, but can't shoot more than about a half dozen target loads at the range until he is too bruised to move. Full loads he uses for hunting are nasty. I've only shot it a couple of times with some black powder loads and even with those light loads it was a bruiser.

Going to cut the base of the stock and attach a limbsaver. Hopefully can get everything jigged up well and not have to do too much grinding and sanding.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Shot a 45/70 once...….not sure I want to again!!!!!!! punishing to say the least!!!


----------



## trc65

We have success! Used the rip fence on the table saw, and just used some cutoffs to hold it level. Took off about 5/8" total in two cuts. First to see quality of cut and test setup, second to final length. Nephew still has some sanding work to do, but not critical if he does, whole thing will be covered by leather "saddle" or whatever it is called.





Here is a cartridge for those that have never seen the size.





And, just because it's fun to watch, we shot a slo-mo video with a black powder load. Will post that later when he sends it to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## trc65

Gdurfey said:


> Shot a 45/70 once...….not sure I want to again!!!!!!! punishing to say the least!!!



Still can be, but I shot a couple of target loads and it's not too bad now. About like a 3" 12 ga slug. Heck of a kick, but not the sharp jab you had without the limbsaver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Here are a couple of stills and a vid of black powder loads.


Me shooting, sorry, no action shot.




Screen capture from slo-mo vid of nephew.





Sorry, the *.mov file he sent me gives an error that it is too large to load. Will try to figure out how to get it up later.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow that's a cool pic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65

It was calm out, and the smoke shoots out about 30' from the muzzle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Great bear and buffalo gun state side. What does he hunt with it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Mule deer and elk when he can get a tag. He's in Wyoming and also hunts antelope, but not with that gun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Cool post. Thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I shoot a Ruger number 1 in 45-70 all the time, maybe it's the gun but I can run 40 rounds and it's still fairly easy on me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

We'll see if this works.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Schroedc said:


> I shoot a Ruger number 1 in 45-70 all the time, maybe it's the gun but I can run 40 rounds and it's still fairly easy on me.



Colin, Are you shooting the same # grains per load as Tim's nephew? My brother had a .375 at 175 grains and a friend's .375 was set up at 200 grains and it seemed to make a good bit of change.

@trc65

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

I'll ask what his loads are, I don't reload, nor do I shoot as often or as many different calibers as he does. When he starts talking reloading, my mind starts to wander.


----------



## trc65

His hunting load is 59gr of imr3031 with a 350gr Hornady flat soft point. He said it is the top end of the pressure for his Marlin, but near the bottom for what a Ruger number 1 can take.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Mr. Peet said:


> Colin, Are you shooting the same # grains per load as Tim's nephew? My brother had a .375 at 175 grains and a friend's .375 was set up at 200 grains and it seemed to make a good bit of change.
> 
> @trc65



Off the shelf Winchester or Federal loads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Schroedc said:


> Off the shelf Winchester or Federal loads.



Ok, I don't have any on my shelf. If they are from a manufacturer, the stats used to be on the box. 

You used to be able to get different loads from the manufacturer. When I was a little kid, it was ironic how many city folk would come up and sight their gun in with one load setting, and then hunt with another because it was cheaper or more powerful, and never fine tune the sightings for the different load. It can have disastrous results.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I had plans of getting an 8 hour day over the holidays to finish sand some wood samples for the xylerium. Well, you know how plans go. So I had about 3 hours instead. I took 3 pictures, each a different settings. Picture 1 is ok, 2 is better and 3 has more orange tint than it should.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok, I don't have any on my shelf. If they are from a manufacturer, the stats used to be on the box.
> 
> You used to be able to get different loads from the manufacturer. When I was a little kid, it was ironic how many city folk would come up and sight their gun in with one load setting, and then hunt with another because it was cheaper or more powerful, and never fine tune the sightings for the different load. It can have disastrous results.



I know they do have at least the bullet weight and muzzle velocity on the box but I don't have it in front of me  Usually hunting loads so those usually are fairly punchy. 

I know all about the sighting issues, when it's hunting season I use the first few rounds of a box to make sure it's sighted in right, then for when it counts, I'll only use shells out of that box. Makes for a fun time when my kid want's to shoot my .30-06, I have to get it sighted in for the gov't surplus loads I let him plink with at the range and then remember to change it back for the rounds used during hunting season.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Not a lot of actual woodworking today but did get some shop related stuff done, this came up for sale locally and since my old sled was getting to the point where you'd look at it funny and it'd go out of alignment, I bit the bullet and bought an Incra setup. was not super cheap but still quite a fair bit under buying it new. I was lucky and his table saw had the miter slots in almost perfect spacing to make this easy for me, re cut the drop panel by less than 1/4 inch and the sled side by about 1/2 and I'm in business. I'm sure the guy thought I was being a pain asking for measurements of his saw but I didn't want to have to buy a 60.00 replacement panel to use it. normally the amount of precision this will give isn't that critical but I have a few ideas bouncing around in my head that will need super tight joints and over the long run, probably cheaper to buy a decent sled for less than new than to waste a lot of lumber getting things right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Schroedc said:


> Not a lot of actual woodworking today but did get some shop related stuff done, this came up for sale locally and since my old sled was getting to the point where you'd look at it funny and it'd go out of alignment, I bit the bullet and bought an Incra setup. was not super cheap but still quite a fair bit under buying it new. I was lucky and his table saw had the miter slots in almost perfect spacing to make this easy for me, re cut the drop panel by less than 1/4 inch and the sled side by about 1/2 and I'm in business. I'm sure the guy thought I was being a pain asking for measurements of his saw but I didn't want to have to buy a 60.00 replacement panel to use it. normally the amount of precision this will give isn't that critical but I have a few ideas bouncing around in my head that will need super tight joints and over the long run, probably cheaper to buy a decent sled for less than new than to waste a lot of lumber getting things right.
> 
> View attachment 176470


After looking at the picture, and too lazy to look for a video, I'll ask and hope there is an answer. What is purpose of the piece on the left side of the blade other than being a catchall for cutoffs? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Nubsnstubs said:


> After looking at the picture, and too lazy to look for a video, I'll ask and hope there is an answer. What is purpose of the piece on the left side of the blade other than being a catchall for cutoffs? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



Exactly that. you want your drop side at the same height for clean cuts since you don't have your drop torquing the wood, and you don't have your drops falling down, bouncing and hitting the saw blade to get thrown at you either

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Schroedc

Nubsnstubs said:


> After looking at the picture, and too lazy to look for a video, I'll ask and hope there is an answer. What is purpose of the piece on the left side of the blade other than being a catchall for cutoffs? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



Also, with zero clearance on both sides of your blade, your drops will have a nice cut on them also, use without that and the drop side of the cut can be pretty ragged since there is no support under the piece to prevent tear out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I've been making my own slide boards since 1978. Always as wide as my saw top. Some were the same size as the saw top. I even made one once that was near 48" to the right of the blade. Never had that drop problem you described because the board was wide enough to catch all pieces. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Nubsnstubs said:


> I've been making my own slide boards since 1978. Always as wide as my saw top. Some were the same size as the saw top. I even made one once that was near 48" to the right of the blade. Never had that drop problem you described because the board was wide enough to catch all pieces. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



Yep. I have built some panel sleds that were the width of the saw top and with those you don't have that issue since both sides move back and forth together. With a sled that moves only on one side of the blade a panel for your drops is IMO a necessity.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

A little more progress. Have some other ideas about a fence. Thinking of sandwiching a piece of angle iron so that I ensure I have a perpendicular fence. Still thinking....well, not too hard. Still need to do door fronts.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> A little more progress. Have some other ideas about a fence. Thinking of sandwiching a piece of angle iron so that I ensure I have a perpendicular fence. Still thinking....well, not too hard. Still need to do door fronts.
> 
> View attachment 176478
> 
> View attachment 176479



and Drawer fronts, are they done? Now, for the door fronts, two center doors? Are you going to do something else in the router house? Is it vented for fresh / cool air.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> and Drawer fronts, are they done? Now, for the door fronts, two center doors? Are you going to do something else in the router house? Is it vented for fresh / cool air.



I still need to cut a vent/duct hole in the back, single door front with a large power switch. 
As I have been trying my best to be accurate on this project, I have been putting off the fronts. All I am doing is flat panels cut from a 1 x12 clear pine......nickel spacing between them all. My first euro hinges on the door. 
Thanks for the questions, I appreciate any suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Was out on an MVA at 4am. When I came home, worked on a DeWalt 368 circular saw. I have been walking by it, knocking it over on occasion and so on the last 3 or 4 years. Yesterday afternoon I decided to trouble shoot it. Ohm meter was saying all good but weak flow on one leg. Had a bad tare in the cord near the handle, so I got it shortened up and connected at 5PM. Plugged in, nothing. Was already running late for extended family gathering, so out the door we went.

Back to line one, at 4:40am ish.. Decided on some farmer math, bypass the the trigger. Forth trigger screw looked heated, having a different color to it. Yep, plastic was melted and metal stud sunken. Did the bypass anyway just to confirm it still ran. Yep, 5:25 am it was singing on the kitchen table. Shop is to packed to get to the work bench, kitchen worked fine. Good thing was, the girls never heard me. Had it all cleaned up and was back on schedule by 6am and got a replacement trigger ordered for next week. Then got a decent 10 hour day in doing volunteer work for the church. Tired now, Good Night all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Destroyed a router bit on my new table build trying to put a slot in my fence for another track. Flipped the wrong side down and hit a pocket hole screw.....pics of carnage later......


Measure twice, check which side to cut and clearances 3 times!!

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## ripjack13

I'm working on something....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> I'm working on something....
> 
> View attachment 176551
> 
> View attachment 176552


That's pretty nice, Marck. I understand what you are doing, but have absolutely no understanding of what it's mounted onto except for the G3 chuck. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> That's pretty nice, Marck. I understand what you are doing, but have absolutely no understanding of what it's mounted onto except for the G3 chuck. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)



The walnut was added after. so i mounted it to the chuck. it will be the base when it's done. this was the last of my derp mounts, ( i hope), so i wanted to finish it off) I really need to take a turning class or something. I'm always doing things backwards. @Don Ratcliff said next time I'm about to turn, ask myself, wwdd? Then do the opposite of what I would do....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> The walnut was added after. so i mounted it to the chuck. it will be the base when it's done. this was the last of my derp mounts, ( i hope), so i wanted to finish it off) I really need to take a turning class or something. I'm always doing things backwards. @Don Ratcliff said next time I'm about to turn, ask myself, wwdd? Then do the opposite of what I would do....


now that you said Walnut, I can see the grain. DUH! ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I'm working on something....
> 
> View attachment 176551
> 
> View attachment 176552




Not another funnel flying Frisbee thingie I hope

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Not another funnel flying Frisbee thingie I hope



No sir...


----------



## ripjack13

Almost done....I'm going to rework the lid. I'm not to keen on the shape at the moment. The finial is not glued in yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

Nice, but the calipers on the wall are crooked!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## trc65

Sorry, couldnt resist!

It is a sharp looking vessel, the walnut base and lid set off the grain and shape of the body nicely. Btw, what wood is the body, ambrosia maple?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> Sorry, couldnt resist!
> 
> It is a sharp looking vessel, the walnut base and lid set off the grain and shape of the body nicely. Btw, what wood is the body, ambrosia maple?



Yep, ambrosia maple.....


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Nice, but the calipers on the wall are crooked!



Think he did that on purpose to accent the finial. Maybe it will urn some brownie points....?..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR

Today was final end grain cuts and glue up for a cutting board to wife’s sister. Tomorrow will sand and finish. 
Applied what I hope is last coat of finish for the Chrysanthemum creation, and call it done. 
Cut and sanded some maple knife scales while going thru wood options for cutting board.


----------



## trc65

Finished an elm bowl, and about 90% done with an Eastern red cedar bowl.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

This looks much better now.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rats...I forgot to straighten my calipers....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday I got to see all my tools, etc again, after a few weeks of separation. Yesterday we moved in to our new home. Shop stuff was brought over in the first load a few weeks ago.

Going to take a little bit of work to get up and going again. Will be fun setting up shop in the new space. Two car garage - 21' x 22 1/2', with 9' ceiling!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Blessings Matt, hope they treat you well in the new church.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill

Well.... not my shop, but we meet in a club member’s shop for our monthly club meeting. Had elections and I get to be prez again, plus our efforts to get the _word _out paid off some—had a visit from the local TV station AND the newspaper. Both were kind of a surprise, have to say it went well with a busy meeting.

Reactions: Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

2 drawer fronts mounted, 6 small ones and a door left.....

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

Congratulations David. Should have been calling you Mr. President. What is the name of your club?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill

William Tanner said:


> Congratulations David. Should have been calling you Mr. President. What is the name of your club?


 South Texas Woodturners— Victoria Tx

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

Good deal. I just assumed that position with Mid-Columbia Wood Turners.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Congrats David and William!! I’m VP of our club.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Good deal Garry. The Vp carry’s a load of work. Did it for two years.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

David Hill said:


> Well.... not my shop, but we meet in a club member’s shop for our monthly club meeting. Had elections and I get to be prez again, plus our efforts to get the _word _out paid off some—had a visit from the local TV station AND the newspaper. Both were kind of a surprise, have to say it went well with a busy meeting.



Can you post a link to that? I'd be interested in watching/reading it....


----------



## David Hill

ripjack13 said:


> Can you post a link to that? I'd be interested in watching/reading it....


Don’t know a link yet. The tv is KAVU 25– might have been on 10 ish tonite, paper is Victoria Advocate, not sure when they’re going to publish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Sprung said:


> ... with 9' ceiling!
> 
> View attachment 176656


Great to hear you’re all moved in, and already thinking about getting your shop set up. The nice thing about a 9 foot plus ceiling is that it just allows a 4 x 8 sheet to be rotated on end without hitting the ceiling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR

Been eyeing this walnut rough out bowl on a shelf, roughed out July 2013. Has some nice looking figure and chatoyance even without the first cuts. 
Also did a little wet sanding with walnut oil to the cutting board I posted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Want to see one more picture of the router cabinet?? Great, here it is. True learning experience!! Of course forgot to grab knobs and 2 handles at Lowe’s this morning, duh. Going to redo the fence in the near future, just not satisfied.

Also, another question: how many of you keep your original tool cases such as my router case? Now that I have that nice drawer, thinking about ridding myself of it, yet, the pack rat/OCD in me says it would be nice to have (since it fits, not planned that way) if I want to loan or take my router to another location.

Just thinking out loud.
Oh, last thing: eliminated the door. Figure better cooling and it will need to be blown out anyway. I think I can reach my power switch pretty quickly even in this location.

Thanks folks for all the encouragement.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TimR

Gdurfey said:


> One to see one more picture of the router cabinet?? Great, here it is. True learning experience!! Of course forgot to grab knobs and 2 handles at Lowe’s this morning, duh. Going to redo the fence in the near future, just not satisfied.
> 
> Also, another question: how many of you keep your original tool cases such as my router case? Now that I have that nice drawer, thinking about ridding myself of it, yet, the pack rat/OCD in me says it would be nice to have (since it fits, not planned that way) if I want to loan or take my router to another location.
> 
> Just thinking out loud.
> Oh, last thing: eliminated the door. Figure better cooling and it will need to be blown out anyway. I think I can reach my power switch pretty quickly even in this location.
> 
> Thanks folks for all the encouragement.
> 
> View attachment 176748
> 
> View attachment 176749


Looks good! I’m in same boat about keeping cases, and the older I get and consider space they all take up, I’d pitch them unless you have a real need (plan to sell or transport a lot) or if you just have plenty of space to keep them. 
Just $0.02 worth, but having a door with some opening to draw air (at base of doors) and a rear vent tied to the vacuum along with the main vacuum attach in the rear of the fence will help keep things clean below the table. Absolutely necessary??? Probably not but made sense to me using the plans I based mine on. When the vacuum is on, it will hold those doors shut.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

TimR said:


> Looks good! I’m in same boat about keeping cases, and the older I get and consider space they all take up, I’d pitch them unless you have a real need (plan to sell or transport a lot) or if you just have plenty of space to keep them.
> Just $0.02 worth, but having a door with some opening to draw air (at base of doors) and a rear vent tied to the vacuum along with the main vacuum attach in the rear of the fence will help keep things clean below the table. Absolutely necessary??? Probably not but made sense to me using the plans I based mine on. When the vacuum is on, it will hold those doors shut.
> 
> View attachment 176757
> 
> View attachment 176758


@Gdurfey , this is the amount of dust accumulated over several hours of use.
Probably a result of starting a cut and forgetting to turn dust collector on.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I keep the biggest case. That way, if any routers crap out, and I want someone else to look it over, I have a transport case. If you are never going to upgrade, or use it outside the shop, you might re-purpose it or recycle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill

ripjack13 said:


> Can you post a link to that? I'd be interested in watching/reading it....


@ripjack13 — here it is: https://www.crossroadstoday.com/the-south-texas-woodturners-continue-with-their-creativity/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Thanks @TimR Tim. Very nice cabinet!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

TimR said:


> already thinking about getting your shop set up



And thinking about it is all that's going to happen for at least a little while!  We're still largely living out of boxes and trying to figure out which box that thing we really need ended up in!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

David Hill said:


> @ripjack13 — here it is: https://www.crossroadstoday.com/the-south-texas-woodturners-continue-with-their-creativity/



Nice little blurb. Did you notice she spelled your name wrong? 

It took a few tries to open the link, but it was cool. Thank you!


----------



## T. Ben

Unfortunately my phone cord was screwing with me this wknd,so I’ve got no pics from the wknd. I bought a router and was practicing using it. Started to make a small box using rabbet joints. Also spent 3 hrs drilling 96 holes and installing 96 studs in the wife’s Indy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR

TimR said:


> Been eyeing this walnut rough out bowl on a shelf, roughed out July 2013. Has some nice looking figure and chatoyance even without the first cuts.
> Also did a little wet sanding with walnut oil to the cutting board I posted yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 176728
> 
> View attachment 176729


Oh my...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Oh my indeed! 

You've got some crazy colors revealing themselves in that piece!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

That is going to be a dandy. Like the form and the wood speaks for itself..loudly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Finished up a natural edge cedar bowl. Will do a tiny bit of hand sanding and get some finish on it tonight.

Got to get something that will take a better picture than my flip phone.......

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

trc65 said:


> Finished up a natural edge cedar bowl. Will do a tiny bit of hand sanding and get some finish on it tonight.
> 
> Got to get something that will take a better picture than my flip phone.......
> 
> View attachment 176834


That’s gonna be a nice NE,

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill

trc65 said:


> Finished up a natural edge cedar bowl. Will do a tiny bit of hand sanding and get some finish on it tonight.
> 
> Got to get something that will take a better picture than my flip phone.......
> 
> View attachment 176834



Like that Tailstock Steady!!!! I use mine with nearly every bowl!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

I use cole jaws on smaller bowls with edges that will hold, but on anything with any size, use the TSS and just press against a MDF plate, or a jam chuck on stuff with uneven edges. 

This bowl is within an inch of my capacity, so no other option than TSS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65

Got a trunk section of Apple cut up and hauled out of the yard. Some rot, but a lot of usable blanks in that wood.



 

Took small section of crotch and roughed a bowl.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben

That’s a good looking bowl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Nice haul Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I've been cooking old paint on the wood stove and adding kitty litter to make it acceptable for curb side pick-up. Preacher family left about 20 gallons for us to deal with when they left. SURPRISE... About 2/3rds are shot, other 1/3 good but what to do with it? Now days people are so snotty in general, used paint (new just not full), oh no, sooner buy.

About 6 gallons of various wood stains. Think I'll mix them all and plaster the kids Treehouse when I finish it. She's already out grown it. Started 2 years ago. Sad how the need to work gets in the way of life. Often tainting memories, but required for any of those memories to even exist. 

Hope to get 5 gallons of bad paint done for this week's pickup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sooner or later we will all need a metal working or mechanics vise in the shop to cut bolts, screws, pound something flat, etc. My problem is I really don't have a space for another vice and dont want to mount it on the work bench. Heres my solution. I salvage a piece of I beam, cut the bottom flat off to make a T.


 Then I marked, punched, and drilled some holes to mount a small vice.


 All I need to do is pick up some bolts, I didnt have the right length on hand.


 
Now whenever I need a metal vice I can clamp it in my wood working vice and not bugger up the wood jaws.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 3


----------



## ripjack13

Greg has all the cool tools....if not, he can just make em.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> I've been cooking old paint on the wood stove and adding kitty litter to make it acceptable for curb side pick-up. Preacher family left about 20 gallons for us to deal with when they left. SURPRISE... About 2/3rds are shot, other 1/3 good but what to do with it? Now days people are so snotty in general, used paint (new just not full), oh no, sooner buy.
> 
> About 6 gallons of various wood stains. Think I'll mix them all and plaster the kids Treehouse when I finish it. She's already out grown it. Started 2 years ago. Sad how the need to work gets in the way of life. Often tainting memories, but required for any of those memories to even exist.
> 
> Hope to get 5 gallons of bad paint done for this week's pickup.



https://www.paintcare.org/3979-2/
That place takes paint and stain. No charge...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> https://www.paintcare.org/3979-2/
> That place takes paint and stain. No charge...



Thanks Marc, I see the closest is just down the road 2 hours one way...There is another not on the list, but they charge quite a bit, money not readily at hand. Was worth posting, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Thanks Marc, I see the closest is just down the road 2 hours one way...There is another not on the list, but they charge quite a bit, money not readily at hand. Was worth posting, thank you.



How about an actual paint store? I dont know the PA laws, but up here, any place that sells paint or stain has to take back the old stuff, to recycle it. We pay for it upfront when the paint is purchased.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> How about an actual paint store? I dont know the PA laws, but up here, any place that sells paint or stain has to take back the old stuff, to recycle it. We pay for it upfront when the paint is purchased.



Not yet, they charge extra for environmental clean-up costs at purchase,but don't take old back. I think Lowes is starting to take it back, if you have your receipt and the containers are clean, bar code legible and so on. A few others might do so as well. As for the 10 - 20 year old stuff with high voc...the local exchange charge a few bucks per item. It would be around $150. Kitty litter, cheaper and legal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Laid out a small cutting board....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Laid out a small cutting board....
> 
> View attachment 177027



That's a small cutting board in Texas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> That's a small cutting board in Texas!


More like a small cheeseboard here!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , Greg, saw a metal working/welding bench with a neat vice mount: it was a receiver tube. Vice was mounted on a plate mounted on a square tube that then slid into a receiver tube mounted under the welding table. I know it is more difficult to mount a tube like that on a wood workbench, but I have always remembered that idea. Really like your solution also, very creative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> @woodtickgreg , Greg, saw a metal working/welding bench with a neat vice mount: it was a receiver tube. Vice was mounted on a plate mounted on a square tube that then slid into a receiver tube mounted under the welding table. I know it is more difficult to mount a tube like that on a wood workbench, but I have always remembered that idea. Really like your solution also, very creative.


I've seen that done before, pretty cool.
I have a reciever tube welded to the top tube of my trailer so I can put my winch on it.


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> I've seen that done before, pretty cool.
> I have a reciever tube welded to the top tube of my trailer so I can put my winch on it.



I have that project left to do on my car-hauler trailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

So the kitty litter did not soak up or swell as much as I had thought. The paint smell started to spread throughout the house. So I said, wood shop, lets think wood. I added some sawdust. It seemed to work. Since I had just emptied all the sawdust last week, all I had was shavings. They did not work. Standing there at the stove anew wood idea, wood ash. Wow, that worked really well. Added a small bit to each and quickly stiffened the mess. Took them all outside, opened opposite doors and flushed the house with fresh air (20 degree fresh). In the morning I counted 8 gallons of rendered cans of paint for the refuse guy. They were gone when I came home last night.

Maybe I'll hold unto some of the spray paint cans, but still need to get rid of others.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished up the vice mount today.
Got the 4" grinder out with a new flap wheel on it to round off all the corners and break all the edges. Then I bolted it on.


 This is a real nice almost new Wilton 4" vice.


 Easy to store until its needed now.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> That's a small cutting board in Texas!



And you're an authority on small things in Texas

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Shop still won't be set up for a while, and I probably shouldn't have been keeping my eye on Facebook Marketplace, but a Radial Arm Saw has been on machine want list for some time. And here I have enough shop space to have one. So I had just started to keep my eye out for a good deal on an old DeWalt or Delta.

Well, this Radio Area Saw popped up. For $50 and only 5 miles from home, yeah, I went and bought it. A check of the serial number against information on VintageMachinery.org dates it to 1954. Runs well - in good shape. I'll replace the motor bearings eventually and check the carriage bearings and see if they need anything. I'll clean up any rust. It's in good enough shape that I doubt I'll repaint it. For now it's just parked in the garage - going to be a while before I get the shop set up or have the chance to give this saw some attention. I do plan to build a nice stand for it with support on each side.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice Matt! That looks like. Bigger saw, 10" and probably a bigger motor. Nice grab for $50. The old dewalts where built very solid. You'll understand that when you pick one up, lol.


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice Matt! That looks like. Bigger saw, 10" and probably a bigger motor. Nice grab for $50. The old dewalts where built very solid. You'll understand that when you pick one up, lol.



This one is a MBC - it's a 9" saw, but the seller had a 10" blade on it. Weight wise, this wasn't all that heavy - the seller helped me get it into the back of our minivan, but I got it out by myself, no problem. Very solid machine. With a 9" blade it'll cut up to about 2 1/2" thick, which should meet my needs well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It has a different style guard than my 9", that's why I thought it was a 10"


----------



## woodtickgreg

Does yours have the electric brake?


----------



## Sprung

After I messaged the seller and made arrangements to pick it up today, I was trying to determine the exact model - it seems that style guard was only available for a very short time.

No electric brake on it.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mine is an MBF, yours is an MBC. Not really sure what the differences are. Yours appears to still have the original table. I'll be making a modification to mine to simplify and seperate the table mounting screws and leveling screws. That way I can change the top without disturbing the leveling screws. I'll be doing that in my lost my way shop thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Been ripping on a big piece of burl. Lots of fun running the bandsaw all day today.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice Cody! What fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

What kind Cody?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What kind Cody?


Honey locust burl


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ooohhh. I have a black locust with burls near my house that I've been given the go ahead and cut. I need to hurry and cut it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Working on getting the Apple blanks I cut the other day roughed out. Spraying out piles of long wet ribbons just soothes my soul...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

You gotta love turning green wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Ugly Cody, very ugly...........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

@Sprung & @woodtickgreg 
What's the draw to the radial saws? I dont see the hub bub about em....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> @Sprung & @woodtickgreg
> What's the draw to the radial saws? I dont see the hub bub about em....



Versatility well beyond a compound miter saw or sliding compound miter saw. And the ability to do so accurately. (Exempting newer ones and Craftsman ones - DeWalt and Delta models from the early 60's and earlier are really the cream of the crop for RAS's. As the quality goes down, so does the ability to hold settings and accuracy well.)

I used a sliding compound miter saw once - it wasn't steady enough for it to keep dead square across the cut. And it was not a cheap one either, but one of the better regarded ones on the market at the time. This will - and the specific ones Greg and I have will cross cut up to 15". Ours are small 9" models - some of the bigger ones will cross cut considerably more. So, good for an accurate crosscut of wider boards. Of course they do compound angles as well. Dado work - if you're building, say, a tall bookcase and need to dado the sides to hold shelves, what's easier to do? Slide the long board across the dado stack on the table saw or have the board stationary and move the saw carriage? (Yes, you could use a router jig for this too...) I don't recommend ripping with one, but it does that too. (My dad has done a lot of ripping with his - he had his RAS for at least 30 years before he ever got his first table saw.)

There's more possibilities too - lots of accessories could be had for RAS's that allowed them to do lots of other things too. This scan of a DeWalt brochure will give you an idea of the ways it could be used.

For me, mine will be dedicated to crosscutting anything that is too cumbersome to do on a table saw sled and to dado work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I agree with everything Matt has said above. I got my saw at an auction dirt cheap, no one else bid on it. It's all cast iron and steel and very heavy duty. Back in the day radial arm saws where very popular and every dad had one in his garage, they could do anything! This was all before the popularity of table saws and the prices coming down on them. Sears really made table saws affordable. My radial saw will actually be used for cross cutting due to its wide capacity. It will be very helpful in breaking down the wide boards that I mill. As Matt said, it's easier to pull the saw head than it is to move a large heavy board across a table saw. The way I'm setting mine up to also use the miter saw station fence will also be helpful with long wide boards. I will still use my table saw for dadoes, and ripping, and for breaking down plywood. But this heavy duty r.a.s. will have its use and purpose in my shop.
Dewalt made a heavy duty 12" r.a.s and if I had the shop space for one I would be looking for one. My shop is very full and nearly complete, there's only a couple power tools on my list, a mortiser, and a belt disc sander are on my radar. And someday a bigger spiral head planer.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> a mortiser, and a belt disc sander



Hey, get your own list! 

Those are pretty much the top of my list of machines I want/need to get too.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Made a tortilla press for my daughter. Used American beech. Will make an 8" tortilla. I've got another one underway made with sugar maple. Daughter wants to make a bunch of tortillas this weekend so I'll get to see how it works.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## wombat

ripjack13 said:


> @Sprung & @woodtickgreg
> What's the draw to the radial saws? I dont see the hub bub about em....



I was wondering the same thing.....and found this article https://www.woodworknation.com/radial-arm-saw-vs-miter-saw/


----------



## Maverick

@FranklinWorkshops but...but...but, I thought tortillas were round. Very nice and I'm sure she will treasure it and enjoy using it....and you can send a batch to me....even if they are square.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Maverick said:


> @FranklinWorkshops but...but...but, I thought tortillas were round. Very nice and I'm sure she will treasure it and enjoy using it....and you can send a batch to me....even if they are square.


I understand (since I've never used a press) that if you put in a round ball of dough and press it down with all your strength that it comes out as a round tortilla. Maybe a square ball of dough will come out as a square tortilla. I'll tell you tomorrow since my daughter is coming up for the weekend and we're making tortillas. I'll post photos of our efforts. Update: Our first tortillas are shown below and they tasted great. 

Also, I modified the design a bit so here are updated photos. I put a removable pin in and changed the lever strike whatjamacallit to a thinner piece for the lever so it is horizontal when not in use.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

As for radial arm saws, I had and used one for years to section wide, long boards. Faster than using a jig saw to section them. When I got a 12" Makita sliding compound miter saw, I sold the ras and am now using an electric chainsaw to section the big monster boards down to workable sizes. My Makita is dead on accurate on angles and I use a Forrest 80 tooth blade on it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

My use of the ras is going to be strictly for the wide cross cut capacity for breaking down big slabs in the shop. My 12" dewalt miter saw will be used for accuracy and clean cuts. I got the dewalt ras for a song and all it needs is new bearings in the motor (which I have on order) and new power cords. I have the cords too. So it wont really cost me much to set the saw up. Just the bearings really. And I use my table saw for ripping. I have an electric chain saw but I use it mostly for trimming up turning blanks, it does use oil for the bar and I kinda try and keep that away from dry project lumber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Finally got to spend some time in the garage,turned a maple bowl and cut and drilled some pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Layed down a new anti fatigue mat in front of my lathe and worked on my ras. It's about 3 times as thick as the old one and way cushier.


 I put the old mat in front of the miter saw.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## William Tanner

Finally got around to working on my Jet bandsaw. New Carter guides and a Kreg fence. All adjusted and working great.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR

Barn doors for our master bathroom and closet next to it has been on my honey do list for over a year. Don’t know how I found time when I was working!! 
This is first of two, each about 3’x8’. Will be using one 12’ bar (dovetailed). 
Probably overkill, but wanted it to be sturdy and not too many cuts, so the back is 3/4” birch ply and the framing is 1x6s.
The metal roofing came from a neighbor who had it in his backyard for years. Used some on our kitchen island also.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

really cool design @TimR Tim, like those.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

This was yesterday, got this end grain Cherry Island butcher block top finished and delivered. 28" x 40" x 2", straight mineral oil finish so they can reapply as needed.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Tony said:


> This was yesterday, got this end grain Cherry Island butcher block top finished and delivered. 28" x 40" x 2", straight mineral oil finish so they can reapply as needed.
> View attachment 177782


what kind of price does a beauty like that command?


----------



## Tony

vegas urban lumber said:


> what kind of price does a beauty like that command?



Not enough Trev. I have realized I never want to do an end grain board this large again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Tony said:


> Not enough Trev. I have realized I never want to do an end grain board this large again.


live and learn, you made a nice product regardless

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR

Tony said:


> This was yesterday, got this end grain Cherry Island butcher block top finished and delivered. 28" x 40" x 2", straight mineral oil finish so they can reapply as needed.
> View attachment 177782


Sweet! Copy that on what it takes to do a nice endgrain board, all the more difficult in a big board like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Got to spend a good portion of the day in the garage again,got two pens turned,one is curly cottonwood from @Mr. Peet,and the other I can’t remember what it is or who I got it from. I should really start writing this stuff down.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Nice job Troy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

TimR said:


> Barn doors for our master bathroom and closet next to it has been on my honey do list for over a year. Don’t know how I found time when I was working!!
> This is first of two, each about 3’x8’. Will be using one 12’ bar (dovetailed).
> Probably overkill, but wanted it to be sturdy and not too many cuts, so the back is 3/4” birch ply and the framing is 1x6s.
> The metal roofing came from a neighbor who had it in his backyard for years. Used some on our kitchen island also.
> 
> View attachment 177749


Love this look. We once did a bagel shop with the old metal. Looked really sharp imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

So I used a Christmas present for the first time today - my new router plane.

It's a little more finicky to adjust than I anticipated but it did a fairly creditable job of smoothing out the dados I cut in my Kumiko jigs.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

kweinert said:


> So I used a Christmas present for the first time today - my new router plane.
> 
> It's a little more finicky to adjust than I anticipated but it did a fairly creditable job of smoothing out the dados I cut in my Kumiko jigs.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

This is it for the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> This is it for the day.
> 
> View attachment 177953



Pushover...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Today I did some shop cleaning. Hand filed a half dozen chainsaw chains to balance and sharpen. Found that 5 of the 10 chains I picked up a few weeks ago were 72 drive links, husky, versus the 74 I had thought. Likely wasted 4 hours cleaning them up and freeing up lots of links. Well, I'll give them to someone local and cheer them up. Found a few other odd sizes for saws I don't have. Yep, another year and I'll find the floor for sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Are they new 72 link chains or good used?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Are they new 72 link chains or good used?



The one was clearly never used. It has the safety anti kickback links. The other ones looked to have been used until dull and never sharpened. They still have 1/4" to a 32nd longer chisels. Its like they were just used until dull and the user didn't know how to sharpen them or something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mr. Peet said:


> The one was clearly never used. It has the safety anti kickback links. The other ones looked to have been used until dull and never sharpened. They still have 1/4" to a 32nd longer chisels. Its like they were just used until dull and the user didn't know how to sharpen them or something.


72 for an 18" bar?


----------



## vegas urban lumber

you could pay me with the 72's for an 18" bar, i have an 18" husqvarna that i need chains for


----------



## Nubsnstubs

David Hill said:


> @ripjack13 — here it is: https://www.crossroadstoday.com/the-south-texas-woodturners-continue-with-their-creativity/


Hey Mister Hall, thanks for posting that news clip. You chew them out for giving you a different name??? Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

vegas urban lumber said:


> 72 for an 18" bar?



Ya, several of the Husqvarna 18" bars are set for the .325 with 72 drive links. I should have taken the time to look at the chains closer before hand. Two years ago I was given 4 new chains, 66 drive links each. Same deal, Husky ran 66 while Sthil ran 67. I bought a new 16" Sthil bar, cut a 1/2 off it, drilled new oil port holes and bar adjustment holes. When those chains were at half life, they had stretched a bit and worked fine on a standard 16" Sthil bar.

Looking back, I should have likely just gave them to someone who had the correct saw & bar set up from the start.


----------



## kweinert

T. Ben said:


> Got to spend a good portion of the day in the garage again,got two pens turned,one is curly cottonwood from @Mr. Peet,and the other I can’t remember what it is or who I got it from. I should really start writing this stuff down.



And then, if you're like me, you'll lose where you wrote it down . . .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

kweinert said:


> So I used a Christmas present for the first time today - my new router plane.
> 
> It's a little more finicky to adjust than I anticipated but it did a fairly creditable job of smoothing out the dados I cut in my Kumiko jigs.



Plane with both flattened and non- flattened jigs. 





Flattened close up


 

And non- flattened

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert

I created a jig for cutting the angles on the end of the kumiko jigs. 

Well, support for any cut on narrow end grain, really.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@kweinert I really dig that little router plane.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Ya, several of the Husqvarna 18" bars are set for the .325 with 72 drive links. I should have taken the time to look at the chains closer before hand. Two years ago I was given 4 new chains, 66 drive links each. Same deal, Husky ran 66 while Sthil ran 67. I bought a new 16" Sthil bar, cut a 1/2 off it, drilled new oil port holes and bar adjustment holes. When those chains were at half life, they had stretched a bit and worked fine on a standard 16" Sthil bar.
> 
> Looking back, I should have likely just gave them to someone who had the correct saw & bar set up from the start.


It would have been way easier to just shorten the chain one link. Any power equipment shop that makes chains can shorten them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trc65

Nice looking router plane! Not something you use everyday, but when you need it, nothing else will do the job as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon

Some of the bowls donated to the San Antonio, and Boerne, TX Empty Bowl charity auctions by Alamo Woodturners.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

TXMoon said:


> Some of the bowls donated to the San Antonio, and Boerne, TX Empty Bowl charity auctions by Alamo Woodturners.
> View attachment 178095


That one with the maple leaves on it is outstanding!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon

woodtickgreg said:


> That one with the maple leaves on it is outstanding!


I agree, she burns "Pyography" the pattern into the wood, then hand paints them with stains and such. You can see her Demo here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> @kweinert I really dig that little router plane.





trc65 said:


> Nice looking router plane! Not something you use everyday, but when you need it, nothing else will do the job as well.



The only issue I have with it at the moment (and it's entirely probable that it's my lack of experience) is that it seems like there is a lot of "slop" in the adjustment. 

What I mean by that is that right now I tend to set it a little too deep and when I try to back it out the knurled knob has movement before it actually backs it out. So, of course, I back it out too far. And then the opposite occurs - I end up too deep when I try to put it back down.

Since I've never had one before this may be perfectly normal and I just need to learn how to use it :)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ken, it's called backlash. And yup you kinda have to get used to it. Where did you get that router plane? Is it a custom made or a commercial unit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Just a simple cabinet to stash garage junk that has been on the floor off and on for 3 years or so. On wheels so it can go to future home. Nothing fancy, again just more practice and skill building.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill

Well..... when you _feel _like cutting— you do.
Now have 30-40 rounds to put up somewhere.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## kweinert

Started a new test. I have a couple of maple burl cutoffs that I got from someone here that was using them for pot calls. So these are roughly 4" square but aren't full thickness, may not be the entire square, etc. Right now I'm trying to double dye them (blue/green) using the soaking method that someone else posted here. (My grasp of names has not improved with age - apologies to all concerned.)

They've soaked in the blue and were baked, now they're out in the green. The next step will be to make some molds so I can end up with 2 x 4 x 6 blanks that I can slice for knife scales. Currently I'm planning on one with blue epoxy and green mica and the other will be green epoxy with blue mica. We'll see.

This was kind of hit and miss over the weekend because I had a much larger not-in-the-shop project. Our deck has been sagging and since we're having a mild winter (high 40s to mid 50s, no precip) I decided that now would be a good time to take a look at it. This is a place to mention that I *hate* phillips head screws. It's a 14 x 16 deck.

So we've pulled about 1/2 the deck boards off and I now have the end board (stringer) off and now that it's been measured we have a 4 1/2" deflection over about 12 feet. Evidently a 2x8 with no center support isn't quite enough :) Interestingly enough the center support that runs at the 1/2 point is sistered 2 x 10s but the end support board and end stringer are 2x8s.

I now have the new end board attached to the posts and it's almost perfectly level. At the moment I'm jacking up the end of the joists so they're even with the stringer and blocking underneath them. After it's all leveled up then I'll put on the joist hangers, fasten the joists to the stringer, replace the board that the joist set on, and add a new post in the center.

And I've discovered that while most of me may not be as old as I look my back sure is :)

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> Ken, it's called backlash. And yup you kinda have to get used to it. Where did you get that router plane? Is it a custom made or a commercial unit.



It's commercial, got it for Christmas off my Amazon Wish List: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074LHXC44

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@kweinert I can relate to the back thing. My problem is I have a young mind and an old body! I just slowed down a bit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> Layed down a new anti fatigue mat in front of my lathe and worked on my ras. It's about 3 times as thick as the old one and way cushier.
> View attachment 177735 I put the old mat in front of the miter saw.
> View attachment 177736




I have three layers of mats in front of my big lathe & most of the shop floor covered in interlocking foam cushions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Had new student over for an urn making class. First woodturning experience for her! We made a beautiful urn for her son using Bottle Brush Burl with Turquoise, Amboyna Burl top & black Gorgonian coral finial.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I oiled up the southbend metal lathe and made Tony some tiny Tommy bars for his tiny chuck.
Awful lot of names there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Getting tired of turning so much Apple, so had a little time this afternoon and dropped a black locust.



 

Even had enough time to rough a couple of bowls.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kweinert

Not a damn thing, unfortunately.

My paying job is being a major PITA right now and at 7 PM I'm still working.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## William Tanner

Nice Tim. You don’t let any grass grow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

I've been wanting to add these for awhile in the shop... I heat it with wood, and insurance doesn't cover it, so any help I can get in case of a fire I'll take! 

I also ordered another one with a different brand name to try out but that isn't here yet. Excited to finally be able to leave the house without wondering if my shop is burning down...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Finishing up a couple of ambrosia maple bowls that were rough turned over 18 months ago. No finish on them yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## trc65

Cody, are those for emergency use(out of control, or chimney fires) or just to put out a fire at the end of the day?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Cody not seen this before. Will have research it. Peaks my interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Tom great specimens you have there. Wood is gorgeous and nice forms too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

trc65 said:


> Cody, are those for emergency use(out of control, or chimney fires) or just to put out a fire at the end of the day?





William Tanner said:


> Cody not seen this before. Will have research it. Peaks my interest.



All of the above. They can even be rolled into a fire, or just left hanging, or sitting, until so.etjing happens. 

I plan to hang one by wood stove, and one on opposite end of shop at fuse panel. These are the 2 highest probabilities of a fire for me, and it's nice it happens to be opposite corners, so it covers well. 

The ones I got are the smaller ones and are 30 bucks a piece. The big boys are around 100 to 120. 

Here's a video of the one I got.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> Finishing up a couple of ambrosia maple bowls that were rough turned over 18 months ago. No finish on them yet.
> 
> View attachment 178697
> 
> View attachment 178696


Those are beautiful, I have a roughed out ambrosia maple turning I need to finish up as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> Those are beautiful, I have a roughed out ambrosia maple turning I need to finish up as well.


Greg, thanks. The turning club shared several really nice ambrosia logs almost 2 years ago. They came down as a new road went in. Progress I guess. The bowl blanks that came from them were large enough to core. These were the last 2 I had roughed out and I’ve been tripping over them long enough. Still have a couple logs I need to rough. Wish I had done them when they were slinging water wet. Ain’t nothin better than wet maple on the lathe.

PS, these had the least figure of the pieces I ended up with. The bugs really did their magic on the others.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## kweinert

So I finally got out into the shop last night for a bit. I put together a couple of molds for casting those twice dyed maple burl cutoffs. First time I've tried mixing color and sparkles in epoxy.

No pictures yet because they're still out in the pressure pot. I'll post pictures later on after I've had a chance to take them out of the molds.

And speaking of molds, I need to search and see if I can find the person who has the cutting board cutoffs that I bought this lot of material off of as I'm almost out :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

kweinert said:


> So I finally got out into the shop last night for a bit. I put together a couple of molds for casting those twice dyed maple burl cutoffs. First time I've tried mixing color and sparkles in epoxy.
> 
> No pictures yet because they're still out in the pressure pot. I'll post pictures later on after I've had a chance to take them out of the molds.
> 
> And speaking of molds, I need to search and see if I can find the person who has the cutting board cutoffs that I bought this lot of material off of as I'm almost out :)



Check with @Tony on the HDPE cutoffs.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## kweinert

Sprung said:


> Check with @Tony on the HDPE cutoffs.



Even though I told @Tony the wrong person referred me, thank you for refreshing (well, actually filling in) my memory.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert

OK, so I have some odd results. One of the blocks floated up. I suspect that because of the hot glue I used to seal the inside of the mold the block didn't set down far enough for the hot glue I put on the bottom to actually take hold. The block was wedged in but floated up before the epoxy had a chance to cure.




The other one shows a bit of oddity in one end that I don't quite understand.





And here's the good one taken out of the mold.









Those big "swirls" at the bottom worry me because they look like they could be voids.





Turns out they are not. However, I am very disappointed in the very minimal uptake of color into the blank





Clearly I should not have relied on my memory to recall the process for double dying these.

I did set it in a pan of juice and it eventually sank to the bottom. It looked from the side like it had soaked most of the way through. In fact I was worried that there wasn't room for the other color at all.

So after having it set in the dyed juice overnight I baked it, then put it in juice dyed green the other way up. And I don't see any green in this at all.

I don't know if I didn't let it soak enough, if juice wicked into the wood but the dye didn't, not really sure what happened here.

On the good side it appears that using alcohol ink worked very well for coloring the epoxy and the mica flakes I found look pretty good as well. That last picture is just a quick 120 sand on a bandsaw cut with a bit of olive oil on the surface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

@kweinert - Ken, I can't speak to the resin questions, but on the dyeing while stabilizing, did you do any vacuum application? Because, from the way you described it, it sounds like you didn't? When doing double dye work, the last color of dyed resin has to do the normal full vacuum cycle until all the air is out and then soak and cure. For full penetration of the stabilizing resin (or dyed stabilizing resin), it will require a full vacuum cycle. You will, however, do partial soaks, shortened vacuum cycles, etc - whatever techniques you want to try - for the initial colors. But you're not going to get it close to anywhere near all the way through without a proper full vacuum cycle.


----------



## Gdurfey

Matt, thanks, as I have experimented a bit with double dying and your procedure is what I had tried with some success; I just need to play with it more.

Several folks on here, including Ken above, mentioned the "bake" process before second dye. Seems like that would totally defeat the effort, but never been sure. Just always though it would.

I just need to experiment more and dedicate the time, write down the steps, and change one thing at a time. You have hinted at your extensive efforts before and I believe this is what it takes. Patience...…..something I need training in.


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> the "bake" process before second dye. Seems like that would totally defeat the effort, but never been sure. Just always though it would.



I always cure between colors. Only in the rare times have I not. It helps to keep the split between the colors more defined, instead of combining together into a new color.



Gdurfey said:


> Patience...



Not always my virtue either, but this art of double/multi-dyeing does require patience, practice, learning from your failures, etc. Especially when you're starting out, you're going to make some blanks that look ugly and you're going to waste some wood.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Sprung said:


> I always cure between colors. Only in the rare times have I not. It helps to keep the split between the colors more defined, instead of combining together into a new color.
> 
> .



ahhhhhhhhhh, so that you don't always make brown...….adjust your vacuum time......boy, did you just open up some thoughts and give me a clue. Was completely missing a piece to this puzzle. Thank you sir!!!!


----------



## kweinert

I thought I had read in one of the threads about the bake between. That presumes, of course, that you don't completely fill the blank with color/juice.

What my mind did entirely miss was the vacuum part of the process. I guess I'm going to have to rustle up a different vacuum chamber of some sort because my round 6" PVC chamber isn't going to be very conducive to this sort of experimenting.


----------



## Sprung

Ken, if you need to go smaller so you're not using as much resin, you can always set a smaller container inside your chamber. Obviously doesn't work the other way around though with larger pieces...

And, yeah, bake between colors - my findings was that it produces much better results and fewer browns.


----------



## Spinartist

Made some miniatures! Palm seeds & ebony goblets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Spinartist said:


> Made some miniatures! Palm seeds & ebony goblets.
> 
> View attachment 178742
> 
> View attachment 178743
> 
> I still don't know how you do that. Simply amazing to me. Great work as always Lee.
> 
> View attachment 178744

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I still don't know how you do that. Simply amazing to me. Great work as always Lee.


Apparently you're not holding your mouth exactly right!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## William Tanner

So cool and truly amazing, but glad you are not making my bourbon glasses.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> Apparently you're not holding your mouth exactly right!!



You know, I think he's just using his tongue to make sure his cheek does not sag...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Mr. Peet said:


> You know, I think he's just using his tongue to make sure his cheek does not sag...




If you're not holding your tongue right it just won't work!!

Mark, are you coming to the Florida IWCS event in 2 weeks?


----------



## T. Ben

Those are fantastic. Do you make those for anything in particular?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Spinartist said:


> If you're not holding your tongue right it just won't work!!
> 
> Mark, are you coming to the Florida IWCS event in 2 weeks?



No, not coming down. Want to, but just had an axle crack on my flatbed trailer. The calcium bromide and salt they use on the "winter" roads just kills equipment. Seeing the flake and pitting on the axles, I realize both need replacement. Penndot has banned my rims too, only now allowed on classic RV trailers. So if I do the axle upgrade, looking at $2k with new hubs, rims and tires, which was not in the budget. Spent 8 hours looking for used, just not found with a 3 hour drive, joy.

You going? If so have some extra fun for me.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Spinartist

Mr. Peet said:


> No, not coming down. Want to, but just had an axle crack on my flatbed trailer. The calcium bromide and salt they use on the "winter" roads just kills equipment. Seeing the flake and pitting on the axles, I realize both need replacement. Penndot has banned my rims too, only now allowed on classic RV trailers. So if I do the axle upgrade, looking at $2k with new hubs, rims and tires, which was not in the budget. Spent 8 hours looking for used, just not found with a 3 hour drive, joy.
> 
> You going? If so have some extra fun for me.




Yes I'm doing demonstrations Wed & Thursday

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I layed down another Sam's club anti fatigue mat in front of the table saw.


 Moved the old one to the end of the work bench.


 
Whew! That's it for today, I'm tired.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## trc65

Inspired by @Jay B. Turnin and his chestnut bowl, and @Diver Temple comment on turning "non round" items, a lightbulb went on in my head. Went out to the shop, cut a small Apple branch in half and ended up with this. It's wet and rough looking and will need a lot of sanding, but I've discovered something to do with smaller pieces that previously would only be cut into spindle blanks.

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner

Very nice Tim. Can’t wait to see the finished product. Love it when the light comes on. Had an idea a couple of years ago and I’m in the process now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jay B. Turnin

trc65 said:


> Inspired by @Jay B. Turnin and his chestnut bowl, and @Diver Temple comment on turning "non round" items, a lightbulb went on in my head. Went out to the shop, cut a small Apple branch in half and ended up with this. It's wet and rough looking and will need a lot of sanding, but I've discovered something to do with smaller pieces that previously would only be cut into spindle blanks.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> View attachment 179092


i'm flattered, i've only ever been inspired by others work, never the inspirer, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I made a box.......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Maverick

Hope you don't have any dead bodies around to go in it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

I guess I watch way to much Dateline/2020/ 48 hours type shows. That was the first place my mind went when you said you made a box....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> I made a box.......
> View attachment 179137





Maverick said:


> Hope you don't have any dead bodies around to go in it.



You ain't been contemplating something to do with those screamers/yellers from work have you?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

I was hoping that would make you smile!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Maverick said:


> Hope you don't have any dead bodies around to go in it.


They would have to be small bodies, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick

woodtickgreg said:


> They would have to be small bodies, lol.



You obliviously haven't watched some of the show's I have watched.....but I won't expound on that here. Keeping it family friendly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> They would have to be small bodies, lol.



We do have a knife section on this foru…….. mmmmm nevermind

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rocking RP

Nice box


----------



## Spinartist

I unloaded my latest wood score!!! A load of Bottle Brush Burls on a curb for bulk trash! Then Cindy & I went back & got about 25% more of them.
Met the home owner & he showed us five foot of the tree trunk is in the back yard covered in burl and another whole tree he is cutting down next month with even more burls on it!! Yowza!!!
Been waiting for a tree like this. Got three wood hats on order & now I have the fresh burls to make them & many other things.

Reactions: Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> I unloaded my latest wood score!!! A load of Bottle Brush Burls on a curb for bulk trash! Then Cindy & I went back & got about 25% more of them.
> Met the home owner & he showed us five foot of the tree trunk is in the back yard covered in burl and another whole tree he is cutting down next month with even more burls on it!! Yowza!!!
> Been waiting for a tree like this. Got three wood hats on order & now I have the fresh burls to make them & many other things.
> 
> View attachment 179142



That is too cool Lee! If you have some small ones you don't need I'd like to play with some, maybe we could work something out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> If you're not holding your tongue right it just won't work!!
> 
> Mark, are you coming to the Florida IWCS event in 2 weeks?



what is that?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow what a score! I agree with Tony, if you have some you don't need send em our way


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> That is too cool Lee! If you have some small ones you don't need I'd like to play with some, maybe we could work something out.





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wow what a score! I agree with Tony, if you have some you don't need send em our way



I think you two are overstepping your request. There's barely enough there for both Lee and myself!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> what is that?




International Wood Collectors Society
www.woodcollectors.org/
Regional Woodfest Symposium at Lake Yale Baptist Convention center. The week after next. Fun times!!
Monday - Thursday
Good camp ground & a hotel on site. Bandsaw mill cutting wood & other demonstrations & lots of wood for sale


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished this tool cart.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maverick

Ahhh, so now instead of just being a box (to put bodies in)....it's a tool cart....gotcha....wink, wink

All joking aside, looks good. I need to build something like that for my drill press. What tool are you putting on it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Maverick said:


> Ahhh, so now instead of just being a box (to put bodies in)....it's a tool cart....gotcha....wink, wink
> 
> All joking aside, looks good. I need to build something like that for my drill press. What tool are you putting on it?


Its here.........last post.
https://woodbarter.com/threads/my-new-shop.15684/


----------



## Maverick

Thanks for the link, very nice shop area. Beats the heck out of my two car garage (minus the cars) shop. And now I just need to copy your tool cart and I have what I need for my drill press.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I mounted the new 12" nova cole jaws with the extensions.
This is the old 10" jaw sitting on top of the new 12" jaw.



12" jaws mounted.


 Extensions mounted.



And I used the longer cork grippers that the @Spinartist guy hooked me up with.



And since it's been awhile I gave the lathe bed a good coat of wax.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> I mounted the new 12" nova cole jaws with the extensions.
> This is the old 10" jaw sitting on top of the new 12" jaw.
> View attachment 179537
> 12" jaws mounted.
> View attachment 179538 Extensions mounted.
> View attachment 179539
> And I used the longer cork grippers that the @Spinartist guy hooked me up with.
> View attachment 179540
> And since it's been awhile I gave the lathe bed a good coat of wax.
> View attachment 179541



Wow! Those are some serious cole jaws! Fills you lathe bed right up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Worked on some jewelry boxes with the spanish cedar from @Mr. Peet , also got an eight inch pepper mill done and oiled.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lots going on in that pepper mill gman.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I also put one of my magnetic parts dishes on the lathe so when I'm changing jaws I have a place to put the screws so I dont loose them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## William Tanner

Good idea. I’ve got five or six of these dishes around the shop. They sure come in handy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I have one on my lathe. It just collects wood chips.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> I have one on my lathe. It just collects wood chips.



Well, were you a cubscout or boyscout? Just being prepared.


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Lots going on in that pepper mill gman.



I tried selling some of the wood here awhile back and noone wanted it. I've been using it up and it looks cool!

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, were you a cubscout or boyscout? Just being prepared.


No and Nope.


----------



## Gdurfey

harbor Freight sells the small magnetic dishes really cheap; seems I pick up one or 2 every time I stop by there. I have one on top of my drill press and one nearby where I change jaws on my Nova. However, I don't do my changes at the Lathe; I tend to drop one in all the saw dust or down my dust collection tube...…..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon

Well not so much of a "did" but a "going to do". I have some overdue clean up and refinishing a bowl I finished last night. Ever finish a bowl then look down and see a mark or scuff from sanding disc, or an odd tool mark you didn't notice during the past hour you spent sanding and finishing? I swear the pixies are out to get me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Kevin, sorry, but keep them with you...….

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Mainly did some clean up and rearranging.

Did an experimental treatment to a piece of PVC to make it resemble wood a bit more and worked on designing the frame they'll fit in. This is for vinyl storage for my wife's craft stuff. 1 1/2" PVC about 8" long to store rolled up vinyl in. They'll be alternate-stacked inside a 30x20 oak frame in her craft room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

My DeWalt 368 skilsaw trigger switch came after 5 weeks in continuous shipment. It was a $25 Amazon purchase, that I see today is on sale for $13. Screwed again. Well, scanning through my phone pictures, did not find a picture of the wiring. Could not remember where the 4 went order wise. Figured one out, it had shorted on the old trigger, so a little different in color. So 3 wires to go. Couldn't find any on-line diagrams. Called Dewalt, placed on hold, 47 minutes later transferred. Then on hold only a minute or two. They refused to help as I am not a licensed dealer or repair center.

So, sitting, entering the mind's eye, I recall making the black and white wires different lengths. Looked at the wires, yep different lengths. So using farmer's math figured the longer wires went further and mounted them on the far side, 3 of 4, so the remaining shorter wire to the only empty. 

Put it back together and it runs fine. Just took me 4 or 5 years to get to the 2 hour project.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's good to finally be making sawdust in the shop. It's been way to long since I did that. I swept up around the lathe a little bit today after work.
Before.....


 After.


 Then I sanded on the current project for over an hour with 60 grit paper and I still have this small spot of tear out to deal with. I had a couple of pretty hard catches that caused the tear out. But it's almost gone, one more sanding session and it'll be gone.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

Cheers on you up and running again Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP

@woodtickgreg have you tried scrapers? I bought a set of scrapers that had different curvatures. When I get a little area of tear out I’ll use a scraper in just that area and get rid of it. I think it’s alot easier than sanding & sanding & sanding....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rocking RP said:


> @woodtickgreg have you tried scrapers? I bought a set of scrapers that had different curvatures. When I get a little area of tear out I’ll use a scraper in just that area and get rid of it. I think it’s alot easier than sanding & sanding & sanding....


I tried a curved scraper but it didnt really seem to cut well on the inside curve. It's just a hard spot to get at. One more session and I'll have it gone.


----------



## kweinert

I learned that sharpening a 12 chisel set using the scary sharp system is going to take a while.

I presume that subsequent tuning will be easier, but the first time out is going to be interesting. And take a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Putting together another version of a “chaotic” end grain cutting board. Been glueing up scrap pieces for weeks as I get them. Ain’t the most efficient way of building these but I didn’t want to waste all of this wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431

Finally, got my mug siliconed in place. 

My employer gives us mugs branded with their logo and my dishwasher eats em alive... instead of just chucking them, I thought, why not repurpose them? 

I used some maple I had laying around that has a bunch of powder post tracks. Instead of filling them I soaked the wood in danish oil and then poly (after good curing) to fill the holes. I also dropped a bunch of finish in them with a q tip so they are nice and sealed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TimR

William Tanner said:


> This is it for the day.
> 
> View attachment 177953


nothing wrong with some safety items!!


----------



## TimR

Tom Smart said:


> Putting together another version of a “chaotic” end grain cutting board. Been glueing up scrap pieces for weeks as I get them. Ain’t the most efficient way of building these but I didn’t want to waste all of this wood.
> 
> View attachment 179754


 I was gonna say that borders on crazy...but no, it's crazy!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR

David Hill said:


> Well..... when you _feel _like cutting— you do.
> Now have 30-40 rounds to put up somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 178328
> 
> View attachment 178329


So, I have to ask a question. I've been turning about 11 yrs now and while I do rough out some bowls for drying, I never figured out an advantage to making rough rounds. The round will warp, so it's going to need to be re-roughed, why not just leave as a square or rectangle in case you want to cut it up for spindles/calls...etc??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tom Smart

TimR said:


> I was gonna say that borders on crazy...but no, it's crazy!!


Yeah, agree. 

Did this one earlier in the more “traditional” way.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR

Spinartist said:


> Made some miniatures! Palm seeds & ebony goblets.
> 
> View attachment 178742
> 
> View attachment 178743
> 
> View attachment 178744


Lee, that's really cool. Now, about those goblets...how bout some beads and coves in the stem!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65

I started having to bend over to use the lathe, so figured it was time to start cleaning up a bit. Still have about six inches of compressed shavings in front of the lathe to dig out. The blue behind the pile is a 55 gal barrel.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maverick

Ehh,....a little more and you could just sit on the pile and not have to waste time cleaning up....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

gman2431 said:


> Finally, got my mug siliconed in place.
> 
> My employer gives us mugs branded with their logo and my dishwasher eats em alive... instead of just chucking them, I thought, why not repurpose them?
> 
> I used some maple I had laying around that has a bunch of powder post tracks. Instead of filling them I soaked the wood in danish oil and then poly (after good curing) to fill the holes. I also dropped a bunch of finish in them with a q tip so they are nice and sealed.
> 
> View attachment 179755
> 
> View attachment 179756



Those are awesome Cody!



trc65 said:


> I started having to bend over to use the lathe, so figured it was time to start cleaning up a bit. Still have about six inches of compressed shavings in front of the lathe to dig out. The blue behind the pile is a 55 gal barrel.
> 
> View attachment 179762



Glad I'm not the only one!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

When you have a crappy day at work just go to woodcraft and buy something, it makes you feel much better! They have a sale on all dust collection stuff.
I was just going to buy a dust hood but this stand was on sale and I figured I could use it on both lathes. Sometimes just buying one is quicker than building one, I have enough projects. 
$109 on sale for $82


 Nice cast iron base, rubber leveling feet.


 Easy peasy.


 This should help with the sanding dust I hope.


 I had to move the lathe out from the wall about 6" it now weighs about 1,000 lbs.


 I bought these flexible hoses from rockler years ago.


 And these cool bridge clamps that go over the hose coil.


 And they have a thumb screw.


 I'm diggin it! I hooked it up to my HF dust collector and it pulls air pretty good.


 
Of course when I moved the lathe it was now to close to the table saw and I couldn't walk around it, so I moved the saw, and the outfield table, and I had to move the workbench to do that, lol. So I kinda had to move all the furniture in the shop for one little addition.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> When you have a crappy day at work just go to woodcraft and buy something, it makes you feel much better! They have a sale on all dust collection stuff.
> I was just going to buy a dust hood but this stand was on sale and I figured I could use it on both lathes. Sometimes just buying one is quicker than building one, I have enough projects.
> $109 on sale for $82
> View attachment 179776 Nice cast iron base, rubber leveling feet.
> View attachment 179777 Easy peasy.
> View attachment 179778 This should help with the sanding dust I hope.
> View attachment 179779 I had to move the lathe out from the wall about 6" it now weighs about 1,000 lbs.
> View attachment 179780 I bought these flexible hoses from rockler years ago.
> View attachment 179781 And these cool bridge clamps that go over the hose coil.
> View attachment 179782 And they have a thumb screw.
> View attachment 179783 I'm diggin it! I hooked it up to my HF dust collector and it pulls air pretty good.
> View attachment 179784
> Of course when I moved the lathe it was now to close to the table saw and I couldn't walk around it, so I moved the saw, and the outfield table, and I had to move the workbench to do that, lol. So I kinda had to move all the furniture in the shop for one little addition.



It will help a ton!! Best thing I ever did to my lathe...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill

TimR said:


> So, I have to ask a question. I've been turning about 11 yrs now and while I do rough out some bowls for drying, I never figured out an advantage to making rough rounds. The round will warp, so it's going to need to be re-roughed, why not just leave as a square or rectangle in case you want to cut it up for spindles/calls...etc??



well— when I want spindles, I’ll cut’em. As fir the “rounds”, not worried a bit if they warp.


----------



## Tony

TimR said:


> So, I have to ask a question. I've been turning about 11 yrs now and while I do rough out some bowls for drying, I never figured out an advantage to making rough rounds. The round will warp, so it's going to need to be re-roughed, why not just leave as a square or rectangle in case you want to cut it up for spindles/calls...etc??



Tim, Mesquite moves very little. It is the most stable wood I've ever worked with.


----------



## William Tanner

A longtime friend asked it I would turn him something from a bookcase his brother made in shop class in the early 60’s. Ok I said. Bookcase was taken apart and I prepped wood today for a glue up tomorrow. Not a fun project but glad to do it for a friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Greg, I had clamps like those on all my hose joints as well. But I kept getting a lot of leakage. Tried green tape but that didn’t work very well. Saw Woodcraft had this tape on sale with their dust collection stuff. It’s pricey but I decided to give it a try. Just put it on a few days ago and so far so good. Been using the dust collection system a lot with the drum sander. Seems to be holding up well. 

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...21bd69702d0676000002,576455d369702d2f2f0013a2

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Greg, I had clamps like those on all my hose joints as well. But I kept getting a lot of leakage. Tried green tape but that didn’t work very well. Saw Woodcraft had this tape on sale with their dust collection stuff. It’s pricey but I decided to give it a try. Just put it on a few days ago and so far so good. Been using the dust collection system a lot with the drum sander. Seems to be holding up well.
> 
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/x-treme-tape-wrap-for-dust-collection-fittings-hoses-1-1-2-wide-x-25-long?via=573621bd69702d0676000002,576455d369702d2f2f0013a2



Tom, it looks like the tape plumbers use instead of pipe dope, is it?


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> Tom, it looks like the tape plumbers use instead of pipe dope, is it?


I’m not really sure what plumbers use. This does not have adhesive on it. Supposed to stick to itself, so you have to double wrap it. Here what I did with it. I put small pieces of green tape on the ends just as insurance to hold it in place. The joints don’t seem to be leaking any longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65

Tony said:


> Tom, it looks like the tape plumbers use instead of pipe dope, is it?



Tony, Teflon tape is what you are thinking of, I believe. Although it doesn't say what the dust collection tape is made of, I doubt it is Teflon. The Teflon I have used doesn't really stick to itself, although it does have good stretch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Tony, Teflon tape is what you are thinking of, I believe. Although it doesn't say what the dust collection tape is made of, I doubt it is Teflon. The Teflon I have used doesn't really stick to itself, although it does have good stretch.



Thanks, I couldn't think of the name to save my life!


----------



## trc65

I have those moments more and more as time moves on........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

Greg, I’ve had tremendous success with sticky aluminum tape. It is a little spendy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> Finally, got my mug siliconed in place.
> 
> My employer gives us mugs branded with their logo and my dishwasher eats em alive... instead of just chucking them, I thought, why not repurpose them?
> 
> I used some maple I had laying around that has a bunch of powder post tracks. Instead of filling them I soaked the wood in danish oil and then poly (after good curing) to fill the holes. I also dropped a bunch of finish in them with a q tip so they are nice and sealed.
> 
> View attachment 179755
> 
> View attachment 179756



Powder post holes, like extra finger grips...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

William Tanner said:


> Greg, I’ve had tremendous success with sticky aluminum tape. It is a little spendy.
> 
> View attachment 179795


I just picked up a couple roles of that to reseal my cyclone dust collector exhaust tubes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> I just picked up a couple roles of that to reseal my cyclone dust collector exhaust tubes.


I considered using that stuff, but because the Woodcraft tape does not have adhesive it can be removed easily. I don't know for sure because I haven't tried yet, but it might be reusable if I have to change things around.


----------



## Tom Smart

Getting closer...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maverick

Nice, you embody this saying.....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Tom, hope you don't mind me copying this idea!! seen something similar, but somehow this really struck home this time. I inherited a lot of pieces like this when a buddy moved. They would be perfect for a project like this.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> Getting closer...
> 
> View attachment 179835


Diggin this, keep it coming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Gdurfey said:


> Tom, hope you don't mind me copying this idea!! seen something similar, but somehow this really struck home this time. I inherited a lot of pieces like this when a buddy moved. They would be perfect for a project like this.


Not really my idea Garry, it’s a version of the “chaotic” boards that MTMWood does on YouTube. Take a look. He will show you correct way to do this. He has more than one version, along with a bunch of other really cool stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Maple pieces coming together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm cleaning the shop and filling boxes of stuff headed for the burn bin. I may pack up some boxes for sale dirt cheap of stuff I will never use but too nice to burn. I have to make 35 square feet of open space int he shop this week. A local friend is upgrading his CNC table and he offered me his old machine in exchange for some work so it looks like I'll be taking the plunge into CNC router work. Although i hear they are a s good a the lathe @Mike1950 has for storing stuff.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> I'm cleaning the shop and filling boxes of stuff headed for the burn bin. I may pack up some boxes for sale dirt cheap of stuff I will never use but too nice to burn. I have to make 35 square feet of open space int he shop this week. A local friend is upgrading his CNC table and he offered me his old machine in exchange for some work so it looks like I'll be taking the plunge into CNC router work. Although i hear they are a s good a the lathe @Mike1950 has for storing stuff.....



had

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

Good deal Greg. I was at Home Depot today and saw that they do carry aluminum tape. As I said it works great..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill

Actually wasn’t today— yesterday.
I finally got my last light fixture assembled/installed/wired. Works just fine!(now there are 11 of’em)
Obligatory pic, and the since There was *more *
more light in that area, I felt the need to clean/rearrange a couple of my blank racks since I had cut a bunch of new rounds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

A notable museum of fine wood it is.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Light and dark panels merged. Gotta noodle the next step a bit. Figure how large I want to make these things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> Light and dark panels merged. Gotta noodle the next step a bit. Figure how large I want to make these things.
> 
> View attachment 179908


That's awesome!
P.S. I like your table saw too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> That's awesome!
> P.S. I like your table saw too.


I lucked into the SawStop on Craigslist, where I find most of my larger tools. Guy used it to redo a kitchen then took it apart and put it in his parents garage. But then they wanted to park their car in it. Go figure!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> I'm cleaning the shop and filling boxes of stuff headed for the burn bin. I may pack up some boxes for sale dirt cheap of stuff I will never use but too nice to burn. I have to make 35 square feet of open space int he shop this week. A local friend is upgrading his CNC table and he offered me his old machine in exchange for some work so it looks like I'll be taking the plunge into CNC router work. Although i hear they are a s good a the lathe @Mike1950 has for storing stuff.....


If you think woodworking is a vortex you are in for another one. Congrats


----------



## Tom Smart

2 panels back on the clamps for the night. Decided to keep them the same so I can interchange/swap the pieces between them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon

Set up a new buffing wheel set-up so I can buff bottle stoppers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So, been helping with classes last weekend and figured I better get to the garage and see if I learned anything and start practicing. Had a few blanks ready so jumped into it. Did get a juniper finished before wife got home so, that will be a simple valentines for her. Made a nice funnel, and .i continue to struggle with a piece of mesquite form @Bean_counter .......shape, everything. It is just being difficult.

and....finally used my Tail Stock Steady!!




















Having issues with my foot/tenon design and work......more practice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TXMoon

Gdurfey said:


> So, been helping with classes last weekend and figured I better get to the garage and see if I learned anything and start practicing. Had a few blanks ready so jumped into it. Did get a juniper finished before wife got home so, that will be a simple valentines for her. Made a nice funnel, and .i continue to struggle with a piece of mesquite form @Bean_counter .......shape, everything. It is just being difficult.
> 
> and....finally used my Tail Stock Steady!!



The mesquite is beautiful, what is the struggle? I love my Tail Stock Steady as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

TXMoon said:


> The mesquite is beautiful, what is the struggle? I love my Tail Stock Steady as well.



not a good picture to show it, but I have destroyed the rim. It was apt to come apart anyway, and it did. But just not sure on the shape as I was trying to keep the fragile edge. Maybe it was just my choice of how I started the bowl from the blank. More practice. Thanks Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Nice setup Kevin. Will come in handy. Texas will be a little shinier now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon

Gdurfey said:


> not a good picture to show it, but I have destroyed the rim. It was apt to come apart anyway, and it did. But just not sure on the shape as I was trying to keep the fragile edge. Maybe it was just my choice of how I started the bowl from the blank. More practice. Thanks Kevin.


Oh I've done that. I am learning to let the wood tell me how it want's to be shaped. I can't say I follow that philosophy 100% of the time but I try. I won't say how many of my bowls start out 4" deep but end up 2 1/2" deep either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter

@Gdurfey that mesquite looks awesome though. When you’re feeling a loose piece drizzle some thin CA on the cracks to hold it together. How thin is the top looks like a razor


----------



## Schroedc

More cleaning today, got rid of a ton of boring scrap wood, 80 pounds of scrap metal. Got a space ready to put in a new machine this weekend if all goes well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> So, been helping with classes last weekend and figured I better get to the garage and see if I learned anything and start practicing. Had a few blanks ready so jumped into it. Did get a juniper finished before wife g
> 
> and...*.finally used my Tail Stock Steady!!*
> 
> Having issues with my foot/tenon design and work......more practice.


 






Garry, I hope that's not the actual position that you are useing the Tail Stock Steady. The wheels should be rotated another 90 degrees. Unfortunately, you need another tool rest, a round bar type about 1/2" OD x 4" long. I think I'm going to have to make up a bunch. Most people don't have the bar tool rests which really is better as they can get in between the wheels and support your tool like it's supposed to be supported. For those of you that have my TSS and don't have a round bar rest, if you are interested in getting one, let me know and I'll get some made up. The cost will be materials plus postage, and the welds will be a whole lot better than the thread with the bad welding job. I might even do the welding.
This offer is for the people who at this moment already have the TSS. You'll find it easier to use it after you receive it. If you want one, contact me and I'll make up a list. What I will need to know also is the length and diameter of the post on you current tool rest. I don't currently know the cost of the steel, and will get prices on Monday. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

. Made this out of a camphor scrap for the bingo ladies. (For some reason the picture are uploading 90 degrees off)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

@Nubsnstubs , Jerry, I need the tool rest. Yep, had difficulty and fully realized what I needed!! Thanks!


----------



## Gdurfey

Bean_counter said:


> @Gdurfey that mesquite looks awesome though. When you’re feeling a loose piece drizzle some thin CA on the cracks to hold it together. How thin is the top looks like a razor



thanks Mike. I used a lot of CA and everything held together except rim. Too many worm holes and such and yes, got it to thin before realizing. But yes, that little piece of wood defines character.


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> . Made this out of a camphor scrap for the bingo ladies. (For some reason the picture are uploading 90 degrees off)
> 
> View attachment 179935
> 
> View attachment 179936
> 
> View attachment 179937



What is it Lou?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> @Nubsnstubs , Jerry, I need the tool rest. Yep, had difficulty and fully realized what I needed!! Thanks!


It's gonna be a few weeks before I can get to it. But I do need to know what the length and diameter of the posts on your current tool rests are. The bar diameter I'm gonna use is maybe 1/2" and about 4" long. 
Watch this video up to 31 to 40 seconds. Pause it in between that time. The tool rest pictured is what I'm gonna make. There is a slight curve. It was put in because when using the wheels at the narrowest or inboard position, the bottom of the rest might rub on the bottom wheel. I set it as close as possible without touching, then overhang my tool about 3/4 - 1". When the wheels are in the outboard position, the widest, there isn't an issue. 
All of my tool rests have a post length of 6" because of the 20" swing I have. So, it's imperative you send me the lengths needed to make up a good rest to fit your lathe. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Got 12, 1 1/4” thick pieces from each panel, with just a bit left over.





Because I kept the 2 panels the same size, I can use pieces from both panels interchangeably. Gives a bit more of a random look. Choices on size and shape now too.





Considering adding an end grain border to the large one for a chess board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, those look like digital checkerboards!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Got the fixture put together that is needed to mount the new mailbox on the bent stand and have it level and near the correct height. Just need to get some paint on it and screw it on. The mailbox will have to be mounted at about a 25° angle to the centerline to have it face the road.

Should work until the ground thaws and I can get a new post dug in.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schroedc

Just got this unloaded.....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

Schroedc said:


> Just got this unloaded.....
> 
> View attachment 180023


My dad and my brother built one of those.I'll get a picture of my dads next time i'm up there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> What is it Lou?



@Tony the bingo ladies like their luck trinkets and they use the clips to hold their tickets and stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Started roughing an interesting piece of black locust...







But I don't think any amount of CA can save it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I didnt do a whole lot in the shop today, swept up a little. And I have always wanted to turn a large platter, and now I have a lathe that can do that. So I selected a large and dry cherry blank.
2011? Think its dry?


 
Back side.


 
Front side.



I used my shop made large compass to draw a large circle.



I think this will turn out.


 
And hopefully this one too.



Cut it out on the bandsaw, realized it's been awhile since I changed the blade. Time to order a couple. 16"× almost 3" blank.



Mounted up. Test run at a 1,000 rpm and that's no problem with 500lbs of weight on the shelf and weight box. Smooth as can be. I'll probably start cutting about 900rpm.



I got some supplies set up, bunch of various grits of klingspor paper that I bought at a garage sale. I like the paper, heavy cloth backing.



So that's about all I did in the shop today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Looked good for a minute Tim. A sensational shuckins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

I’d say that was a pretty good lick Greg. I’m staying tuned for pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

William Tanner said:


> I’d say that was a pretty good lick Greg. I’m staying tuned for pics.


There will be more as work progresses. It will give me something to look forward to after work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got it up on the sawhorses. Now to clean up the wiring, set up a laptop to run it and start figuring out how to make it make things.....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> Started roughing an interesting piece of black locust...
> 
> View attachment 180054
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think any amount of CA can save it....
> 
> View attachment 180055


Tim, if you haven't burned this wood yet, don't. I'll take it if you package it and send it to me. Then, when it's done, I'll send it back. Gotta have both pieces, though............. I'll pay the postage.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65

Sorry, Jerry, already cut it up. Got a couple of stopper blanks from it.

You've piqued my interest though, the only good wood in the two pieces was just above the tenon. The blank was cut from a section with 5 branches and was nothing but bark inclusions.

Care to share what you were thinking about?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> Sorry, Jerry, already cut it up. Got a couple of stopper blanks from it.
> 
> You've piqued my interest though, the only good wood in the two pieces was just above the tenon. The blank was cut from a section with 5 branches and was nothing but bark inclusions.
> 
> Care to share what you were thinking about?


About 3-4 years ago, I cut a bunch of Palo Verde Rounds. One had a bark inclusion all the way across it. When I tossed it into the pile of blanks i'd cut, it broke in two pieces, almost centered. For some strange reason, I couldn't toss it because it had a bunch of character. It laid around until I had a dream.
I took both pieces and glued them together with Titebond. I then mounted it, made a tenon, and trued and smoothed and shaped the outside. At that point, I had an idea of what could be made. It was going to be a plate, about 10 5/8 round. Along the rim and up to the foot, it is right at .200" thick. The foot rim ended up just under a half inch. Inside the foot rim, it's just over .100" thick to the center.
Where ever it looked like the wood would separate, I drilled twelve 3/8" holes across cracks and the bark inclusion. I made up some Palo Verede dowels, and used them to bridge the cracks and bark, which I tried to save, but I lost that battle. When all done, I ended up with an intact plate with the dimensions mentioned above. The bark was picked out, and I had a 1/4" to 1/2" crack running across the plate just off center following the crotch. It was a challenge to me, and it survived the burn pile where most of this type of wood goes, unless it gets cut up into smaller pieces like you did. Unfortunately, about October last year, a dust devil slammed my back door shut. The plate was on a ledge above the door, fell, and broke not the dowels, but the dowel joints. So, it started out in 2 pieces, and after being finished, it's in two pieces again.
I'm not good at searching out old threads I started, but I believe I started a thread with several pictures. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

trc65 said:


> Started roughing an interesting piece of black locust...
> 
> View attachment 180054
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think any amount of CA can save it....
> 
> View attachment 180055


Looks kinda cool like that,to bad it broke though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I replied to @Nubsnstubs Jerry via PM concerning a new tool rest. Here is pic of my most used tool rest. I am excited about Jerry’s offer as I am definitely ready to upgrade as well as to have some to work with the TSS.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

An additional thought: does anyone use curved tool rests (both interior and exterior) and what are your thoughts. Looking at examples at Craft Supplies. 
Thanks


----------



## Schroedc

Gdurfey said:


> An additional thought: does anyone use curved tool rests (both interior and exterior) and what are your thoughts. Looking at examples at Craft Supplies.
> Thanks



I have a couple I use inside bigger bowls to cut down on overhang. I find them useful, ruin less wood form bad catches than usual

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Curved rest are very useful. As soon as I find someone with a welder I can use I plan to make some for myself. I used to use the welder at my old job but that benafit expired with the job, lol. Over the years I have salvaged a bunch of roll formed bent steel that I thought could be usefull for rest.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

I picked up a Robust 9 inch "J" rest about a month ago. Perfect for what I do on interior of bowls. Use the rest that came with the lathe on the outside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

And, we have a mailbox again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a Charlie Brown mailbox, lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from work today and I just had to get started on the cherry piece.
I think I can live with this shape for the bottom, kind of an ogee ish shape. Got the mortice cut so I can chuck it up when I reverse it.


 I'll probably take about an inch off the top. Should finish about 15" across. The crack wont turn out so I have to fill it.


 CA seemed to fill it, probably do it a couple more times as I finish it.


 So much for the clean work tableturning about 1,000 rpm on hard dry cherry with carbide and the chips where flyin!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gardnaaa

Went down to the shop to play around, we got a call saying they are going to induce my wife this coming Friday for our baby boy. I went down for like 3 hours and had no success. Started attempting to make handles I got for the tools I got from courtland, and with the laguna 1216, the bed is too short to make them the length I wanted. So I got frustrated. So I figured I’d try to turn a bowl (since I never have, have always made vases) and I figured I’d attempt to try to use the worm screw that came with my one way talon chuck. Well I drilled the hole to big. I thought maybe I should have tried the faceplate (which I’ve never used either). But before I even tried it, I ended up getting aggravated so I figured before I did something stupid and got hurt, I vacuumed up the shop and went upstairs. Not sure why I got mad, the shop is my happy place. I wish I would have taken my time and made it more enjoyable. But with trying to finish the new baby’s room, I have too much going on. That’s what I did in my shop today. I FAILED

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Wildthings

Gardnaaa said:


> Went down to the shop to play around, we got a call saying they are going to induce my wife this coming Friday for our baby boy. I went down for like 3 hours and had no success. Started attempting to make handles I got for the tools I got from courtland, and with the laguna 1216, the bed is too short to make them the length I wanted. So I got frustrated. So I figured I’d try to turn a bowl (since I never have, have always made vases) and I figured I’d attempt to try to use the worm screw that came with my one way talon chuck. Well I drilled the hole to big. I thought maybe I should have tried the faceplate (which I’ve never used either). But before I even tried it, I ended up getting aggravated so I figured before I did something stupid and got hurt, I vacuumed up the shop and went upstairs. Not sure why I got mad, the shop is my happy place. I wish I would have taken my time and made it more enjoyable. But with trying to finish the new baby’s room, I have too much going on. That’s what I did in my shop today. I FAILED


NOPE you didn't fail. You just learn what to do on the next attempt. So today was a success on figuring out what not to do next time!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony

Gardnaaa said:


> Went down to the shop to play around, we got a call saying they are going to induce my wife this coming Friday for our baby boy. I went down for like 3 hours and had no success. Started attempting to make handles I got for the tools I got from courtland, and with the laguna 1216, the bed is too short to make them the length I wanted. So I got frustrated. So I figured I’d try to turn a bowl (since I never have, have always made vases) and I figured I’d attempt to try to use the worm screw that came with my one way talon chuck. Well I drilled the hole to big. I thought maybe I should have tried the faceplate (which I’ve never used either). But before I even tried it, I ended up getting aggravated so I figured before I did something stupid and got hurt, I vacuumed up the shop and went upstairs. Not sure why I got mad, the shop is my happy place. I wish I would have taken my time and made it more enjoyable. But with trying to finish the new baby’s room, I have too much going on. That’s what I did in my shop today. I FAILED



Good luck with the baby, keep us posted!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You did the right thing. When you're distracted, bad things could happen. Good luck with the little one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gardnaaa

Tony said:


> Good luck with the baby, keep us posted!


Will do! Super excited. The next thing on the lathe will hopefully be a rattle for my little baby Nathan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

Tim, thanks for posting your mail box. Belongs in an art gallery.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

@trc65 Tim I think can give Dr Seuss a run for his money

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Maverick said:


> @trc65 Tim I think can give Dr Seuss a run for his money
> 
> View attachment 180170



Without a red flag, not recognized as an official mail box by the USPS.


----------



## gman2431

Finished the lidded box finally in my free time. Spanish cedar from @Mr. Peet, with a maple lid, and some handmade glass for a knob. Next time I'm going to tint the epoxy so the little squeeze out isn't as noticeable. 

A good buddy of mine started some glasswork again at home and offered me up some handles for boxes. I made the mistake of bringing the wife with me... now she wants to get a setup for melting glass. I do see how I could benefit from it tho and incorporate more into my turnings.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gardnaaa

gman2431 said:


> Finished the lidded box finally in my free time. Spanish cedar from @Mr. Peet, with a maple lid, and some handmade glass for a knob. Next time I'm going to tint the epoxy so the little squeeze out isn't as noticeable.
> 
> A good buddy of mine started some glasswork again at home and offered me up some handles for boxes. I made the mistake of bringing the wife with me... now she wants to get a setup for melting glass. I do see how I could benefit from it tho and incorporate more into my turnings.
> 
> View attachment 180220
> 
> View attachment 180222


What does it take to do glass melting/blowing? I’ve always wanted to try that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

gman2431 said:


> Finished the lidded box finally in my free time. Spanish cedar from @Mr. Peet, with a maple lid, and some handmade glass for a knob. Next time I'm going to tint the epoxy so the little squeeze out isn't as noticeable.
> 
> A good buddy of mine started some glasswork again at home and offered me up some handles for boxes. I made the mistake of bringing the wife with me... now she wants to get a setup for melting glass. I do see how I could benefit from it tho and incorporate more into my turnings.
> 
> View attachment 180220
> 
> View attachment 180222



 very cool Cody!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick

gman2431 said:


> Next time I'm going to tint the epoxy so the little squeeze out isn't as noticeable.



Beautiful job Cody. Another option might be to inset the glass into the lid a little bit to keep the epoxy contained.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked on the cherry piece again for a bit tonight after work. Got the bottom finished.
Sanded to 400 grit. You cant see it in pics but the chatoyance in this piece is amazing. As it ages and darkens it's going to be nice.


 The crack took the CA nicely. There is some blister figure in it too.


 I put my large jaws on and reversed it.


 And now I'm set up to turn the top side.


 
I forgot how nice cherry sands and polishes up. Nice to work with.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## gman2431

Gardnaaa said:


> What does it take to do glass melting/blowing? I’ve always wanted to try that.



Map gas and oxygen mix is best from what I gather from his setup. Also the various size tips for torch help for what you want to accomplish. From there it's nothing but money... some of the glass rods are super expensive for what they are! He made this one in less than a minute i would guess.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony

@woodtickgreg that is going to be a great bowl man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon

Tony said:


> @woodtickgreg that is going to be a great bowl man!


----------



## trc65

Finished off my first non-round "object" for lack of a better term. Turned this from a branch section of Apple a little over two weeks ago. Sanded and finished the bottom today. Still needs a few more coats of tung oil, but I'm happy with my experiment.
About 9" wide, 5" deep and 2.5" tall.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

trc65 said:


> And, we have a mailbox again!
> 
> View attachment 180134
> 
> View attachment 180133



Go home mailbox, you're drunk!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

gman2431 said:


> Map gas and oxygen mix is best from what I gather from his setup. Also the various size tips for torch help for what you want to accomplish. From there it's nothing but money... some of the glass rods are super expensive for what they are! He made this one in less than a minute i would guess.



Lampworking is the common term for it, I an friends with a couple folks that do a lot of glass beads and such. They keep offering to teach me but I don't know if I want to go down another rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Got a good start on a pecan bowl. Gonna put off sanding until tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a beauty Tom, cant wait to see it with a finish on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I didnt do anything in the shop but I did go and pick up some shop supplies.
A bale of cotton rags, some shellac, squeeze bottles, a couple of new putty knives because mine have disappeared, and a couple free 4oz measuring cups for mixing batches of finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

Tom, looks like a great bowl. Pecan is on my list to turn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

William Tanner said:


> Tom, looks like a great bowl. Pecan is on my list to turn.


Thanks, I have the other half of this blank and think I will reverse it so the heart wood is on the bottom when I turn it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Continued cutting up the mulberry, these sections with only 6-8" diameter don't have much usable wood by the time you cut the pith out, so I started cutting them right down through the pith. 

Chuck them up, and by the time you've formed a tenon and shaped the bottom, the pith is gone. Only enough thickness to make a really small bowl, so instead, I'm playing around making live edge gondola, or whatever you call this shape.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm making chips.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wish I could get in the shop. Gotta get to work on some pots.


----------



## Tony

I'm hoping to get some Shop time, finishing up painting the outside of the house, putting new wall vents up, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Tim and Greg, wow......very different but both great. Greg, the other side of that cherry looks as good as the bottom.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I finished one, tried a second and gave up on it, then did finish a third. The second is unknown wood, and the grain is such the tear out is never ending.......no matter the tool.

first pictures are third. Piece of alligator juniper from a wood store in Albuquerque













This is a piece of “interesting “ mesquite from @Bean_counter I received 4 small blanks from him, interesting is an understatement. I got the rim to thin and lost a good bit of it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

Nice bowls, I really like the mesquite! If you hadn't told us about the rim, I would have known. Really like the rough, uneven edge. Suits the nature of the wood.


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Gdurfey 
I don't concern myself with thin rims, never did like thin stuff unless it was going to be just art. Dunno, that's just me. But those are all nice turns.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think I got the shape I was after, lots of sanding to do yet. Bottom is about 1/2" to 3/4" thick. Really nice piece of cherry. I expect it to look very nice with the finish on it. Crack is filled with CA.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Beautimous

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Gotta love that cherry, great shape and details!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tested out my new sub-mini lathe buying Mr. Lincoln a drink!
Bought it used at the International Wood Collectors Society woodfest in Leesburg, FL. last Wed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## trc65

I'm glad you showed the first pic, the second looks like it's a photographic perspective trick. Cool micro- lathe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Not today,but i've been working on the bowl(florida mahogany) since i got the new tools,it's not finished yet,and yesterday i had time to make a pen for the wife,late valentines day gift.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner

A really nice bowl Tim. I like mulberry. Have a couple of turning blanks I cut years ago still on the shelf.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sanded to 400. No finish yet.



When I went to reverse it in the chuck to finish the bottom I found out you cannot grip something 15" as the description said you could. So I had to get creative. If I took all the corks off and just used the bolts wrapped with duct tape it would just barely fit. I had to screw the last few bolts in after the platter was in the jaws. I put some duct tape on the flats of the jaws to protect the finish.



Not the best way to mount it but it worked. Bottom is cut and shaped, just needs sanding and finish applied.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## William Tanner

Nice work Greg. Hard to be there is no finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Finally felt good enough to stand/sit at the lathe so I knocked out a few pens to start rebuilding my inventory. The medical clip pen was a special order.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good to hear your feeling better Lou.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben

Very nice pens,I really like the knot in the second one. Where did you get the third kit from? That is different than the penn state revolver.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good looking pens Lou. Glad you're able to get back into it a little.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Today is just starting, and I vegetated yesterday. So, I'm reporting on what I did Saturday. Woodcraft Tucson had a swap meet and demos all day. Of course, the swap meet was outdoors, and it rained a good potion of the morning.
I was tasked with demoing my Chuck Plate. My plan was to mount a gnarly piece, turn a tenon and rough shape if possible, set it aside and do another. I did three pieces. The first was a pretty easy set up even though it had only one screw actually penetrating the wood. All the other seven outer ring screws were touching on the inside of the rotted out cavity, just adding friction support. I only took pictures of the second piece because of the challenge it presented.
The pictures below is a piece of some type of Conifer. The woodcraft store owner Randy says it Juniper, but it smells to me like it's pine. This one only had 3 consecutive screws actually touching the wood. I kept my speed down, and managed to get a tenon turned. I don't know if it will fit my jaws as it might be too small for 100mm, and too large for 75 mm. I'll cross that bridge when I get there, I suppose. 









What it is going to be when done is a flared vase.This picture was taken before I made the tenon. That was all that was done to it. Even I was little apprehensive on this one. You can see the nose ring in use also. I managed to get the tenon done without any movement whatsoever. Normally when doing something like this, I get wobble from all the intermittent cutting.


This wood belongs to Randy, so I left it at his store. I'll get back there and finish turning them one of these days. In the meantime, the first one I did is my wood, and will take a couple pictures today, and try to post them without the ordeal. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> Today is just starting, and I vegetated yesterday. So, I'm reporting on what I did Saturday. Woodcraft Tucson had a swap meet and demos all day. Of course, the swap meet was outdoors, and it rained a good potion of the morning.
> I was tasked with demoing my Chuck Plate. My plan was to mount a gnarly piece, turn a tenon and rough shape if possible, set it aside and do another. I did three pieces. The first was a pretty easy set up even though it had only one screw actually penetrating the wood. All the other seven outer ring screws were touching on the inside of the rotted out cavity, just adding friction support. I only took pictures of the second piece because of the challenge it presented.
> The pictures below is a piece of some type of Conifer. The woodcraft store owner Randy says it Juniper, but it smells to me like it's pine. This one only had 3 consecutive screws actually touching the wood. I kept my speed down, and managed to get a tenon turned. I don't know if it will fit my jaws as it might be too small for 100mm, and too large for 75 mm. I'll cross that bridge when I get there, I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 180762
> 
> View attachment 180765
> 
> What it is going to be when done is a flared vase.This picture was taken before I made the tenon. That was all that was done to it. Even I was little apprehensive on this one. You can see the nose ring in use also. I managed to get the tenon done without any movement whatsoever. Normally when doing something like this, I get wobble from all the intermittent cutting.View attachment 180764
> This wood belongs to Randy, so I left it at his store. I'll get back there and finish turning them one of these days. In the meantime, the first one I did is my wood, and will take a couple pictures today, and try to post them without the ordeal. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)



Jerry, @Bean_counter taught me a trick with PVC pipe if the tenon is too small. Just cut a small slice off a pipe, cut it in 4 pieces and use it for a spacer between the wood and the jaws.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang, Bean is smarter than the average bear!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

Glad you are feeling better Lou. I also would like to know the name of the third pen kit. Nicely done.


----------



## Tom Smart

Started on the other half of the pecan bowl blank, with a reverse orientation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Completed sanding the pecan bowls from the same log with the heart/sap wood reversed. No finish on them yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Like em both. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Cut into a honey locust crotch section today.

Looks promising.






Just fits, about 11.5" on a 12.5" swing.






Nice pattern after roughing the bottom.





I think that is the devil emerging from the center of the blank. After all, honey locust must have a devil in it with all the thorns they produce.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Looks like a Phoenix rising out of the flames

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Or a heart. Our turning club has 4 of those lathes. Nice lathes and yes, you are using it to its full capacity!!!!!!! Let us know how it runs please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished my largest platter yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Popped your "cherry" on a big platter huh?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart

What did you use for the finish, Greg?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> What did you use for the finish, Greg?


Just a simple shellac friction finish and wax.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay, nice wood helps any turning; however, that is great skill @woodtickgreg !!!! I wanted to say "I thought I saw a flaw, send it to me and I will inspect it closer...….".....but......well, said it anyway

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65

Here's the other half of the crotch. Definitely a Phoenix in this half.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's a beautiful piece. Can't wait to see it finished!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's awesome! Gonna look great when done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Gonna be a little while, the one from yesterday is already waxed and sitting on a shelf, plan the same for this one. However, come fall, these will definitely be among the first I finish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I found an air cleaner this weekend for sale at a second hand store for cheap!
Today I put it up. It's awesome!!












Now I'll be able to do some carving in the shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> I found a air cleaner this weekend for sale at a second hand store for cheap!
> Today I put it up. It's awesome!!
> View attachment 181056
> 
> View attachment 181057
> 
> View attachment 181058
> 
> Now I'll be able to do some carving in the shop.



Power carving? Otherwise, not sure I understand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Power carving? Otherwise, not sure I understand...



Yep. I have a nice foredom I've been using outside. But since its cold n wet and that darn white crap keeps showing up here, it's been sitting unused for a few months.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Yep. I have a nice fordom I've been using outside. But since its cold n wet and that darn white crap keeps showing up here, it's been sitting unused for a few months.



Thanks, oh, by the way, I did not want any so after the 4 inches of passing flurries I sent them your way for the weekend.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I found a air cleaner this weekend for sale at a second hand store for cheap!
> Today I put it up. It's awesome!!
> View attachment 181056
> 
> View attachment 181057
> 
> View attachment 181058
> 
> Now I'll be able to do some carving in the shop.



Very cool Marc! I have one I bought from @Bean_counter about a year ago, probably should put it up at some point...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@ripjack13 , did you convert your Grizzly dust collector to a solid filter. Friend referred me to Wynn Environmental as they make conversions. Just wondering looking at your shop and the new dust filter. Great find by the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Cut into a cottonwood log I've been hoping would spalt before it rotted. Not going to happen, but did turn this ugly blank. Tiny bit of spalting on the one edge, but that will probably disappear when final turned. Should have just thrown it away, but is a nice size for a salad bowl for everyday use if it isn't too ugly when dry. Was also good practice trying to minimize tearout...

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I don't see anything wrong with it even if the spalt turns out. All bowls are nice. Some just have more character than others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

I had wanted to work in the shop today. But it was on the cold side out there - about 20 inside the garage - and, since I'm still recovering from being sick, my lungs couldn't handle more than a few minutes of the cold air. It's supposed to be warmer this coming week, so I am hoping to get into the shop on Sunday.

Today I did pick up some plywood for some shelves/cabinets I want to build for the shop. I also picked up an electric garage heater that will get installed and wired in when we run the sub-panel and electrical in the garage.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> @ripjack13 , did you convert your Grizzly dust collector to a solid filter. Friend referred me to Wynn Environmental as they make conversions. Just wondering looking at your shop and the new dust filter. Great find by the way.



Yep. it's not a grizzly though. I found it at a tag sale for $25. score! I got the solid filter on fleabay for cheap including shipping. 
https://woodbarter.com/threads/what-did-you-do-in-your-shop-today.9770/page-88#post-379514

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had to work today, go grocery shopping after work too. But I did manage to get in the shop and clean up around the lathe, put some turning stuff away, and found a home for my growing collection of nova jaws in the big tool box. Cleared the top of the table saw to get ready for sawing the next project.
Lathe is ready for me when I get back to it.


 I'll be excersizing the table saw and cutting the stack off plywood scraps.


 And this stack of scraps too.



That's all I got done down there today. I hope to get some quality shop time tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Well, after "real ID" application (all morning) we did barn chores for my brother mid-day. Used his sander to clean up a few samples. They are mostly from a trade with another IWCS member in Alberta Canada. There are a few from @Texasstate , Claro, peach and Chechen burl and one from @Nubsnstubs ,mesquite root burl. Lighting is poor, one with lights one, other off. There is lemon, pear, crabapple and mayday cherry in the mix too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR

Tom Smart said:


> Light and dark panels merged. Gotta noodle the next step a bit. Figure how large I want to make these things.
> 
> View attachment 179908


Love these scrap glue ups!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I cut some plywood.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TimR

woodtickgreg said:


> I cut some plywood.
> View attachment 181294


I’ve got some 3/4” plywood scraps I need to do same to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Working on why truck won’t start. 02 Chev 2500 w/diesel. Cranks fine, bled the fuel filter then tried putting on new one and bled it too...nothing. Bad fuel??? 
Injectors only have about 40 or 50 k on them and was running fine.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@TimR 
If a diesel wont start it's not getting fuel. But I bet you already know that. Might be the fuel shut off cylinoid?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

woodtickgreg said:


> @TimR
> If a diesel wont start it's not getting fuel. But I bet you already know that. Might be the fuel shut off cylinoid?


Thanks, hadn’t thought of solenoid. Time to see what’s on web for identifying and diagnose of it.


----------



## Gdurfey

TimR said:


> Thanks, hadn’t thought of solenoid. Time to see what’s on web for identifying and diagnose of it.



discovered mine wouldn’t start because it was low on oil. Hadn’t been good about checking it, had not suspected an issue. My brother, a professional diesel mechanic had seem my model ford burn oil through the injectors. One of the examples he knew about ran fine , started fine, even had decent fuel mileage, but the thing burned a quart every 500 miles. 

your injectors sound good, so doubt that is issue, but wanted to mention it just in case. Best wishes, I hate that feeling of being stuck.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Well, busy morning, barn chores, firehall breakfast, church, chores and SHOP TIME...ok, just a few hours but worth it and enjoyed.

From top left, 1. @d242 yellow birch burl, 2. @Lou Currier black mangrove, 3. @Diver Temple sweetgum burl, 4. @Nubsnstubs Fremont poplar burl, 5. @LabsRUsII kingwood, 6. spalted rubberwood,7. @Texasstate Vasticola burl 8. @vegas urban lumber Nam pallet, 9. & 10. Chamise burl, 11. Norway spruce root, 12. rubberwood with pith, 13. boonaree burl, 14. spalted sugar maple, 15. broken hill gidgee 16. quaking aspen root, 17. Norway spruce root, boxed pith and 18. blue spruce with bear claw.





Trev, this piece is a lighter blue than shown, front and back, thank you.


 


Bear claw blue spruce, have to hold it just right.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Diver Temple

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, busy morning, barn chores, firehall breakfast, church, chores and SHOP TIME...ok, just a few hours but worth it and enjoyed.
> Thanks Mark! very nice to see the finished piece.
> ~Mo


----------



## Lou Currier

Finished some more pens

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Finished some more pens
> 
> View attachment 181442
> 
> View attachment 181443
> 
> View attachment 181440
> 
> View attachment 181441



Nice pens Lou! The first revolver is my favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

They are all nice. You should be feeling a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## T. Ben

Very nice pens. Where do you get that revolver kit from?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Only got in the shop for a little bit tonight. Not much to show, just planned some boards down to 1/2"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I didn't really spend much time in my shop, but did complete the 34 tables that I was refinishing for a new restaurant here in midtown Tucson. Then headed out to my friends welding shop to complete the tool rests I'm making for a couple WBer's. I believe it looks as good as better than ole lyle jamisons welds. But I'm not a welder. Check out the pictures.









At least this one was welded onto the mismeasured post by @Gdurfey. The others I'm making will be welded by someone who knows how to weld. I'm gonna stick to the mill and lathe when I'm at this shop. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

@Nubsnstubs . Shouldn't the rest be curved the other way. It's welded on up side down


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Spinartist said:


> @Nubsnstubs . Shouldn't the rest be curved the other way. It's welded on up side down


Good observation, Lee, but this one is for me if it will work on my Oneway banjo. it definitely wouldn't work on the PM banjo. It would need a 7 3/4" post. On some of the pedestals I make on my larger stuff, I need a rest that curves opposite of most rests. I made one back about 2 years ago that has a 3 1/2" tool bar. I found it doesn't give me the reach I need. It does work pretty good between the chuck and bowl bottom when making the transition between the pedestal and bowl bottom. I simply turn it where the curve works with the transition. The bar might be too long to actually do any hard turning, especially on the end. But for removing tenons, it's sturdy enough. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

anything to cause confusion and mayhem...…..Thanks Jerry!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got a new shop stool! Got it off of letgo. Needed a couple of missing screws, and all the screws tightened. It's much more stable than my old stool and it also swivels and gives me a place to put my feet when I'm scrolling still.
The old worn out wobbly stool.


 new all metal sturdy stool with swivel seat.


 Old and new. New one is a little more modern and industrial looking I think. Its comfy and the right height at my scroll saw.


 
The old one will go to the curb on trash day, someone might pick it up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

Actually got some woodworking done. Building new pull tab boxes for the Legion in town. Got everything ready to sand and urethane, just need to do the drawer dividers for the cash tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Not today but over the weekend milled a few samples...

Top left 2 angelique, zebra wood, 2 padauk, 2 teak and American holly with flame grain. Basically woods I already had, but different cuts or grain patterns of those species I did not have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Not today but over the weekend milled a few samples...
> 
> Top left 2 angelique, zebra wood, 2 padauk, 2 teak and American holly with flame grain. Basically woods I already had, but different cuts or grain patterns of those species I did not have.
> 
> View attachment 182044 View attachment 182045


Forgive me if you've already posted it somewhere, but, where do you keep em all? In a bookcase or something? And, Does it take up a whole wall? Or, even better, the whole room full of bookcases!? 
Uh oh...I'm drooling just typing this out thinking about it......mmmmm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> I didn't really spend much time in my shop, but did complete the 34 tables that I was refinishing for a new restaurant here in midtown Tucson. Then headed out to my friends welding shop to complete the tool rests I'm making for a couple WBer's. I believe it looks as good as better than ole lyle jamisons welds. But I'm not a welder. Check out the pictures.
> View attachment 181493
> 
> 
> View attachment 181494
> 
> At least this one was welded onto the mismeasured post by @Gdurfey. The others I'm making will be welded by someone who knows how to weld. I'm gonna stick to the mill and lathe when I'm at this shop. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> View attachment 181492



Man I wish I had a welder....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Forgive me if you've already posted it somewhere, but, where do you keep em all? In a bookcase or something? And, Does it take up a whole wall? Or, even better, the whole room full of bookcases!?
> Uh oh...I'm drooling just typing this out thinking about it......mmmmm



I only have a few. Wife wants them to cover a wall, which sounds cool, but with UV exposure, would depreciate the reason for having them. At this time all my samples fit in two legal width file cabinets, each 5 drawer, 25" deep drawers. I have 60 samples per box, 3 boxes per drawer for most of the drawers. So I still have room to add. The issue is storing the wood to be processed into samples. Most needs time to season or at least acclimate. A large USPS box often results in 3-20 samples depending on the stock, rough rounds or already milled.File cabinets are in the living room. Sample trading is a thing of the past, so those 3-20 samples are often just 2 or 3 samples with blanks to hopefully back trade or sell to make the idea of collecting even logical. Basically a losing idea sine 2010. I have hundreds of trading samples in boxes from the 1990's.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

My mulberry gondolas are dry now, so took the first one to the shop and got it sanded and ready for some finish.



 

Also got some oil on a little Apple bowl finished the other day.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That apple is wild looking. Really like the mulberry too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

It's a little crotch section with cracks, white rot and black staining. Was just going to toss it, but figured what the heck, might as well play with it and see how it turns out. I'll post some better pics when after I get a few more coats of oil on it.


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> My mulberry gondolas are dry now, so took the first one to the shop and got it sanded and ready for some finish.
> 
> View attachment 182097
> 
> Also got some oil on a little Apple bowl finished the other day.
> 
> View attachment 182098


Oh very nice. I love the color of the mulberry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finished my air hose holder.
Unruly hose is now tamed.


 Close to the lathe, I like that.


 I made a mount for a magnifying light.


 
And mounted it to my flip top cart so I can use it with the scroll saw or remove it when planing.



I installed a fence for the radial arm saw.



And I milled up a crappy walnut board for a glued up panel I need.



It was a fun productive day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Went and met a somewhat local guy today I've been in back and forth contact with. He has some good contacts with purchasing local logs and processing them and these 16in wide maple boards followed me home....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Out of the clamps, glue squeeze out scraped off, sanded and cut to size.


 I used a block plane that I purchased when I was in high school to break the edges.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony




----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Out of the clamps, glue squeeze out scraped off, sanded and cut to size.
> View attachment 182319 I used a block plane that I purchased when I was in high school to break the edges.
> View attachment 182320


You starting to have fun now?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> You starting to have fun now?


Yes I am!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Not in the shop but had to take care of a project at home, with the COVID-19, My daughter's college closed campus so I had to figure out a space she could use at home for a few weeks. Spent two days cleaning out the basement, Dug out an 80 year old Jenny Lind spindle bed from my grandmothers house that was originally going to be turned into a bench for our porch (Glad I hadn't cut it up yet) Some pine, a bunch of screws and it was usable again. Then drove up and picked her up along with her houseplants and enough stuff to survive a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

@Schroedc , Colin, mattress looks a little firm. Guess you don't want her to get the idea this is permanent...…..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

Gdurfey said:


> @Schroedc , Colin, mattress looks a little firm. Guess you don't want her to get the idea this is permanent...…..



Apparently I didn't take a photo after installing the slats and the mattress. I was glad I still had one twin mattress in the garage I hadn't gotten rid of.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's an air mattress!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tom Smart

Well, the outside shop and a different kind of woodworking.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Well, the outside shop and a different kind of woodworking.
> 
> View attachment 182391



Easy to ship, just some assembly required.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> Easy to ship, just some assembly required.


Not bad if you have a 1/2 socket and wrench.


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Not bad if you have a 1/2 socket and wrench.



I was talking about the tree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> I was talking about the tree


Doh!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here I sit watching finish dry.
The bottom that you will never see again once its installed. Just a coat to seal it.


 The top will get 2 more coats.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

I'm gluing up some of the Corian I got from @Schroedc .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## trc65

I did the same as Tom, spent the day cleaning yard and various planting beds. No chipping for me though, raking and stacking into various burn piles. Thankfully it is going to be raining tomorrow, I don't think my body could take another workout like I had today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

Got four sewing machine bases cut, engraved, and assembled. this is the last of the paying work I have lined up. I guess next week I'll start prototyping a few things to see if I can get some more orders coming in......

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Tony said:


> I'm gluing up some of the Corian I got from @Schroedc



Tony, are you using ordinary epoxy for that, or do you need a specific adhesive?


----------



## T. Ben

Tony said:


> I'm gluing up some of the Corian I got from @Schroedc .
> 
> View attachment 182401


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Tony, are you using ordinary epoxy for that, or do you need a specific adhesive?



@woodman6415 taught me you can do it just fine with medium CA. He's done hundreds of countertops so I guess he knows what he's talking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

More outside shop stuff. Whacked the u know what outta this crape myrtle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Good to see the daffodils! We are probably a week or more till we see the first ones here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

trc65 said:


> Good to see the daffodils! We are probably a week or more till we see the first ones here.


Only thing we can plant the deer won’t eat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I scored a few more free mig wire reels today. I liked the air hose holder so much I think I'll make a couple more for extension cords.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finished up the tray for the spindle sander on the drill press cart.
Free full extension drawer slides.


 I made the panel about 1/16" to big and had to cut it down to get the drawer slides to work. Oops.


 It works very smoothly and makes it much easier to get the sander in and out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , thought about making one of those reels spin so you would wind things up? Trying to picture it, but maybe. Like those reels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got some sewing machine bases finished and urethaned, they get waxed and shipped tomorrow, and then decided to finish a project I started over a year ago, got the Maple and Walnut Butcher Block top mounted to a set of Singer treadle irons, made the drawer, sanded and urethaned it all and tomorrow or Saturday I'll rub it out and start using it for my sewing machine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc I like those trays brother. It's kinda strange how time just slips by when life gets in the way. Happens to me all the time, to many projects and not enough time when your trying to earn a living.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> @Schroedc I like those trays brother. It's kinda strange how time just slips by when life gets in the way. Happens to me all the time, to many projects and not enough time when your trying to earn a living.



Yeah, today I was moving that top around yet again and kinda lost my bat guana and decided to get it done. Those bases have a market but right now, by the time you ship them they aren't cheap. I'm working on getting a simpler one made up that doesn't have the storage on the end and see if I can get it to a reasonable shipping point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Schroedc , really like the top. We have several bases to do as projects, none are singer so don’t feel as though I am destroying a valuable antique. Most of the cabinets have so much water damage and such they aren’t salvageable. So I figured do different types of tables. 

Great example. Weren’t you saying you were trying to develop some more products?


----------



## Schroedc

Gdurfey said:


> @Schroedc , really like the top. We have several bases to do as projects, none are singer so don’t feel as though I am destroying a valuable antique. Most of the cabinets have so much water damage and such they aren’t salvageable. So I figured do different types of tables.
> 
> Great example. Weren’t you saying you were trying to develop some more products?



The table was made for me to keep, we have a guy in the area that slaps a to on a base and sells it under 100.00 so I won't compete as I wouldn't let tables like that one go cheap. Yeah, I'm still trying to work through some ideas but right now with everything shutting down and the possibility of shelter in place restrictions on the horizon, mostly I'm working to get a few last orders done and shipped

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds

By a serendipitous confluence of events (*) Mark (@Mr. Peet ) dropped off a big box of wood pieces yesterday from his latest big haul and it was 65 degrees out in the garage today so I got out there for almost the only time in a couple of months (it's unheated).

I've partially processed just about all of them but only have pics so far of these nine (less than half of the total). Most of them are 12" long and widths vary from 3" to 8".



I still need to do the end grain fine sanding. So far I've identified one as imbuia (not shown) and one as almost certainly a Eucalypt. I have no idea what any of the others are and of course neither does Mark or he wouldn't have left them for me to do the hard work.

For those of you who haven't met Mark, he's approximately the size of Paul Bunyan and the box of samples was very big and must have weighted about 60 lbs. I'm old and weak and I couldn't even get it off the workbench. He just laughs. <obscene reference removed by the moderator>

* I'm practicing non-Latin big words because Mark keeps using big Latin ones

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

These all got packed up and handed off to UPS to get them to their new homes-

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I made some food safe cutting board and wood utensil finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

Neat idea! How big are those, 2oz or so?


----------



## woodtickgreg

trc65 said:


> Neat idea! How big are those, 2oz or so?


Ish, lol. I dont really know, a friends wife gave them to me. Kinda cool little jars though to give with a cutting board when you sell one. It makes it a little more personal. Lol
I did a little how to on it in the classroom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

So, it's shellac and what else?


----------



## woodtickgreg

phinds said:


> So, it's shellac and what else?


No shellac.
Food grade mineral oil, bee's wax, and Carnauba wax. For cutting boards and wood utensils.


----------



## phinds

woodtickgreg said:


> No shellac.
> Food grade mineral oil, bee's wax, and Carnauba wax. For cutting boards and wood utensils.


Oh. I thought that was a bag of shellac flakes in the background. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Since I found some more of these empty mig wire reels I made an extension cord holder for the shop..

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I added a small tool tray to the air hose holder.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## phinds

Got the pics of the next 9 from the batch Mark dropped off

Top row

 first one, I knew it was imbuia immediately
 Second one, I was pretty sure right away that it was jatoba and low grit sanding of the end grain confirmed it
 Third one, I though it was might be sucupira and low grit sanding of the end grain confirmed it

I have swags on a couple of the others but really just low grade swags until I get the fine grain sanding done.

My next step is to get the density on all of them and then talk to Mark about cutting off sample sized pieces so I don't have to do end grain processing on some of the bigger pieces.

In any case, what with these nine and the other nine I'm sure I'll be posting quite a few new mystery woods

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Todays work in the shop is all about found wood and pallet wood. I love free wood! I have had these boards inside for over 5 years just waiting for the right project to use them on.
Jointer and planer is ready to rock! Dust collector at the ready too.


 these where the main runners in a large pallet. I was very carefull to make sure I got all of the nails out.
Walnut!


 Look at the figure in this piece, amazing what you can find in a pallet.


 3 sides surfaced and 1 side to rip on the table saw.


 This should yield me 4 legs.


 
First one is glued up and in the clamps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Next up is some cherry that was used to set heavy steel I beams on for transport.
The outer 1/4" or so is crushed from the weight of the steel. It'll machine out.


 2 edges surfaced. I wasn't reall sure if 2 of the boards where cherry until I went to rip it on the table saw. It strained my old craftsman saw even with a new blade. Just had to go slow to get er done.


 Crappy cell phone pic but man is this piece of cherry nice.


 These 2 are not as dark but just as hard, lol.


 


Nice cathedral grain in one, but you wont see it once it's used in the project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll be using these 2 boards in the project.


 Emptied the dust collector and filled another bag more than halfway.


 
The shop smells like walnut! I love that smell

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

When I made a shopping run last week, knowing that we're going to be pretty much stuck at home for a while, I picked up a grill. Just a cheap, basic 2 burner grill. But much better than what I had before this: no grill after our good grill rusted out a few years ago and we left behind our small charcoal grill when we moved.

Put it together in the shop. Hoping to head back out to the shop later and work some more on getting it set up (now that the grill box isn't in the way for me to trip over.)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> Got the pics of the next 9 from the batch Mark dropped off
> 
> Top row
> 
> first one, I knew it was imbuia immediately
> Second one, I was pretty sure right away that it was jatoba and low grit sanding of the end grain confirmed it
> Third one, I though it was might be sucupira and low grit sanding of the end grain confirmed it
> 
> I have swags on a couple of the others but really just low grade swags until I get the fine grain sanding done.
> 
> My next step is to get the density on all of them and then talk to Mark about cutting off sample sized pieces so I don't have to do end grain processing on some of the bigger pieces.
> 
> In any case, what with these nine and the other nine I'm sure I'll be posting quite a few new mystery woods
> 
> View attachment 182744



Hey Paul,

cool deal... glad you had some shop time. Sure you are feeling it today. Yes, for the 5/4 and thinner stock, go ahead and rip them down to 3.25" widths to make more manageable. As for some that are thick, we'll go piece by piece, as to not ruin a nice grinder blank or bowl blank.

That sucupira piece, I was wondering if that was another color shade of 'Angelique', but now you say, I could see it being sucupira. 

Hope you saw I dropped off some 'box-elder' by the garage door. Thought you'd want it inside before the snow hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , going to be the prettiest lathe stand around!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Hey, Mark.

Yeah I saw the box elder (COOL bumps) when Margie and I went out for a walk today (and I moved it into the garage). Pics of it will be a nice addition to my site. There's one 4/4 piece that I won't rip until we've discussed it (I hope on SKYPE) because it's quite attractive and might bring you a decent price. I was really sure it was bubinga, including the end grain, but it's HEAVY. Bubinga is 50-60lbs/cuft and this piece is 69lbs/cuft. Feels like iron. Here it is. Maybe one of the obscure related _Guibourtia spp._





EDIT: Mark, I've looked at the end grain again more carefully and now I'm SURE it's bubinga and will be very surprised if the fine sanding doesn't bear that out. Can't see rays at all but the pore density is right and what I failed to notice the first time I looked at it is the marginal parenchyma, which is just barely visible.


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> Hey, Mark.
> 
> Yeah I saw the box elder (COOL bumps) when Margie and I went out for a walk today (and I moved it into the garage). There's one 4/4 piece that I won't rip until we've discussed it (I hope on SKYPE) because it's quite attractive and might bring a decent price. I was really sure it was bubinga, including the end grain, but it's HEAVY. Bubinga is 50-60lbs/cuft and this piece is 69lbs/cuft. Feels like iron. Here it is. Maybe one of the obscure related _Guibourtia spp._
> 
> View attachment 182786



I thought Shedua, but realized it was too heavy and saw more color when in better light. Then thought maybe a rosewood, but failed to do much other.

You mentioned Imbuia for the one light colored wood, that is what I had thought for the two small dark samples I had written "Stinkwood" on. Out of time, to be continued...


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> I thought Shedua, but realized it was too heavy and saw more color when in better light. Then thought maybe a rosewood, but failed to do much other.
> 
> You mentioned Imbuia for the one light colored wood, that is what I had thought for the two small dark samples I had written "Stinkwood" on. Out of time, to be continued...


Well, it's possible that those pieces are particularly dark imbuia heartwood. Be a lot darker than any imbuia I've seen, but could be. All I can tell for sure right now is that the pore density is about right, but I can't see the expected marginal parenchyma at all. The fine sanding will tell.

Folks, here's what we're talking about. Anybody ever seen imbuia this dark? The streaking makes it a likely candidate but boy this stuff is dark. Density is 47lbs/cuft and imbuia runs around 42, so also reasonable.

And it's definitely not shedua and I think a rosewood is very unlikely.


----------



## T. Ben

W


woodtickgreg said:


> I made some food safe cutting board and wood utensil finish.
> View attachment 182571 View attachment 182572


What is in it?


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> No shellac.
> Food grade mineral oil, bee's wax, and Carnauba wax. For cutting boards and wood utensils.


I saw this after I asked. Thank

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got a saddle stand knocked together for a local lady today. Tomorrow I'll sand it out, and get some poly on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Got a saddle stand knocked together for a local lady today. Tomorrow I'll sand it out, and get some poly on it.
> 
> View attachment 182815 View attachment 182816


Did ya throw a leg over it? Come on tell the truth, we know ya did, lol.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Schroedc said:


> Got a saddle stand knocked together for a local lady today. Tomorrow I'll sand it out, and get some poly on it.
> 
> View attachment 182815 View attachment 182816



Hey, that might be really neat if the next one you build has hinges on the one top side to open to a storage compartment...for grooming tools and so forth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Did ya throw a leg over it? Come on tell the truth, we know ya did, lol.



Of course, she plans to use these as seats at the bar in her house.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Mr. Peet said:


> Hey, that might be really neat if the next one you build has hinges on the one top side to open to a storage compartment...for grooming tools and so forth.



They're being used as seats at her bar in the house. no need for tool storage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Schroedc said:


> They're being used as seats at her bar in the house. no need for tool storage.



Follow you, I was just thinking of 4-H and other style horse shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Took the blanks out of the clamps and sanded them.
There was a big chunk missing out of one of them. I filled it with sanding dust and thin ca.


 One leg will be used in the back facing the rear so you dont see it because it's a little short. I could plane them down to clean them up but I'm trying to keep them thick for mass and looks. I'll just put the defects on the back side.


 It's in the same blank as the one with filler.


 I'll sand the filler tomorrow and figure out the length to cut them at. Tenons will be cut on both ends of the legs so some of the defect will disappear.



Hey, what do ya want for free wood, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Too wet to work outside today, so I turned and sanded a couple of Apple gondolas. They will go into a box for a week or two to finish drying, then final sanding and finish bottoms. Will also remove the bark on these.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner

Those are nice Tim. I’m leaving these to the adults.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

They are actually easy to turn, just takes a little practice turning air. Biggest hassle is sanding, have to do a lot more with the lathe off. Neg rake scraper is a great help in removing ridges I get when turning air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So I went to the shop today and stared at the wood for awhile to get a plan in my head.
Sanded the filler down.


 And set the blanks in place to get some perspective.


 I shaped the feet.


 And I ended up planing the walnut down to remove the parts of the legs that came up short. The legs are still plenty thick.


 I'm liking this so far.



Since I ran the walnut back through the planer and my blades are trashed I ended up sanding everything down again to re prep the stock. I also filled the cracks in the cherry with CA and sanded that down. Now I'm ready for some joinery, mortice and tenon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Maverick

Finished up an order of bolt actions with antler.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Maverick Thos are awesome! That's on my to do list also, lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon

Started a Mesquite Bowl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## phinds

Cool. Are you going to put that ugly green stuff in the cracks?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea. Don't put that green stuff in.....find some red!


----------



## TXMoon

Tom Smart said:


> Started on the other half of the pecan bowl blank, with a reverse orientation.


That look HUGE!


----------



## phinds

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yea. Don't put that green stuff in.....find some red!


Nah ... leave it like it IS. It's mesquite. It's SUPPOSED to have cracks. If somebody wants plastic, send'm to Walmart.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

I still think black epoxy is a good choice for defect filler...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Black will blend better. Red is just my favorite color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Black will blend better. Red is just my favorite color.



I think we all read into that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> I still think black epoxy is a good choice for defect filler...


But cracks in mesquite are NOT defects, they're character ! That's my story and I'm sticking with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon

phinds said:


> Cool. Are you going to put that ugly green stuff in the cracks?


Nope, I think i am going to leave the cracks and inclusions as they are

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yea. Don't put that green stuff in.....find some red!


Red would be cool. I am making this for my daughter who is a huge Harry Potter fan, so it might remind her of Harry's scar.


----------



## TXMoon

phinds said:


> But cracks in mesquite are NOT defects, they're character ! That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


I can agree with you. I try to fill them with black CA but really messed up a bowl with too many cracks that way. I think on this one I am just going to leave them as they are.


----------



## woodtickgreg

After spending 2 days on the computer trying to sign up for unemployment and getting kicked off the extremely slow sight multiple times only to eventually find out I have an account but it's been disabled and I cant fix it because they have to. They are not answering their phones.  I gave up for awhile and decided to go to the shop for some much needed therapy.
Turned on the shop radio.
And did some layout.


 I set up a stop block on the sled and made the first cuts for the tenons.


 
Then I broke out the shop made tennoning jig.



It's a tight fit to the fence but it slides easy and is very accurate and consistant.



It does a nice job.



One done.


 
4 done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Next I set up the drill press with a Forstner bit, turned the speed all the way down.
Double drilled each mortice to remove most of the material.


 Both feet done.



Chopping out the rest of the material.


 One more foot to do and then I get to do the same thing with the top stretcher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

Working through the last of the Apple I have to process, most of what's left are branches 6-8" diameter. Already have all I can use of 2-3"spindle blanks, so lot of it will be gondolas. Three more turned today. Will just keep throwing them in a box together, and finish one when I need a gift for somebody.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Worked on learning how to make pendants yesterday. Here’s what I have in the finishing stage. Still need to drill hole and finish backs.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Albert Kiebert said:


> Worked on learning how to make pendants yesterday. Here’s what I have in the finishing stage. Still need to drill hole and finish backs.
> View attachment 183166


Very cool I'd like to see you do a tutorial on how you make these in the classroom.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## William Tanner

Our woodturning club had it's first remote demonstration one year ago. I selected Alan and Lauren Zenreich because they are leading authority in that area. They did about 2 1/2 hour class on turning and enhancing pendants. You can find information online about the Zenreich's. 

Also, with the virus, they are again the experts. They are training clubs to use Zoom so that members can attend meetings virtually on their phones, tablets or computers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Along with what’s posted above I have added a post in the Classroom as requested with a link to where I learned how to make the Pendants above....have fun

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I turned a mallet.






Heres a link to the build.
https://woodbarter.com/threads/turned-mallet.41709/

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

As much as I want to be in the shop today I'm not. I'm feeling lousy, got some kind of bug. No fever so I dont think it's the dread cv19. Just sinus, sneezing watery eyes and it seems to have moved down into my chest. A bit scary with all the crap that's going on and it's kind of a hotspot in my area. I havent left the house since monday when I got home from work. So I'm hoping it's something else and I'll be ok in a couple of days. They cant to anything for ya if ya got it anyway.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> As much as I want to be in the shop today I'm not. I'm feeling lousy, got some kind of bug. No fever so I dont think it's the dread cv19. Just sinus, sneezing watery eyes and it seems to have moved down into my chest. A bit scary with all the crap that's going on and it's kind of a hotspot in my area. I havent left the house since monday when I got home from work. So I'm hoping it's something else and I'll be ok in a couple of days. They cant to anything for ya if ya got it anyway.



Rest up brother, get well soon.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## William Tanner

Greg please keep us in the loop on this if you can.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TXMoon

Cleaned and organized.


----------



## TXMoon

woodtickgreg said:


> As much as I want to be in the shop today I'm not. I'm feeling lousy, got some kind of bug. No fever so I dont think it's the dread cv19. Just sinus, sneezing watery eyes and it seems to have moved down into my chest. A bit scary with all the crap that's going on and it's kind of a hotspot in my area. I havent left the house since monday when I got home from work. So I'm hoping it's something else and I'll be ok in a couple of days. They cant to anything for ya if ya got it anyway.


Call your GP and just let them know. Things could turn south quickly and during these times, it's good to keep in touch if you're not feeling well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

TXMoon said:


> Call your GP and just let them know. Things could turn south quickly and during these times, it's good to keep in touch if you're not feeling well.


I dont have a regular doctor. I have a Betty and she watches over me. If I get worse or develop a fever then I know there's something to be concerned about. Right now I can breathe, if I develop problems breathing then I'll get to the er. Right now I'm ok just dont feel well and resting. Appetite is still good too. Just dont feel like doing anything.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## TXMoon

woodtickgreg said:


> I dont have a regular doctor. I have a Betty and she watches over me. If I get worse or develop a fever then I know there's something to be concerned about. Right now I can breathe, if I develop problems breathing then I'll get to the er. Right now I'm ok just dont feel well and resting. Appetite is still good too. Just dont feel like doing anything.


That's good. Sounds like you're on track.


----------



## Gdurfey

Finally got my tail off the couch. Actually started the cookie last weekend. 

bought this cookie where we picked up a chain saw carving. Had different ideas for it and then tried to turn a shallow bowl/platter like thingy and keep the bark. However, it didn’t want to cooperate at all......and the difference in hardness between heart and sap wood was incredible. Back to the drawing board on this one. 

smallish bowl, someone started this as part of a wood turning demo and I am finishing it up. Basic outside form was complete, just cleaned it up plus the wood moved a bit. Then did the inside. Great practice for me. 

then another new try, from branch to .....in this case a candle holder. Really enjoyed this. This was a piece of aspen, can’t believe what was hiding inside. Will now try to make a set with them being different heights.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Take care Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Finally got my tail off the couch. Actually started the cookie last weekend.
> 
> bought this cookie where we picked up a chain saw carving. Had different ideas for it and then tried to turn a shallow bowl/platter like thingy and keep the bark. However, it didn’t want to cooperate at all......and the difference in hardness between heart and sap wood was incredible. Back to the drawing board on this one.
> 
> smallish bowl, someone started this as part of a wood turning demo and I am finishing it up. Basic outside form was complete, just cleaned it up plus the wood moved a bit. Then did the inside. Great practice for me.
> 
> then another new try, from branch to .....in this case a candle holder. Really enjoyed this. This was a piece of aspen, can’t believe what was hiding inside. Will now try to make a set with them being different heights.
> 
> View attachment 183241
> 
> View attachment 183242
> 
> View attachment 183243
> 
> View attachment 183244
> 
> View attachment 183245
> 
> View attachment 183246
> 
> View attachment 183247



Cookie looks like 'Chinese elm'. Did you know what kind it was? Siberian was my second thought.


----------



## Gdurfey

I just thought it was a juniper/pine from western Colorado. That is where I think it came from, I have not bought anything like that from anywhere else.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Feeling a little better today so I got in the shop for a couple hours, not 100% but better. At least it's not cv19, just some other kind of upper respiratory virus thing. Still a little wheezy but on the mend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

First order of business today was something for Betty. Awhile back we picked up a little anvil for her leather work and jewelry crafting. The surface needed a little love.
A large coarse file was the preferred tool to flatten the top.


 
A few strokes of the file revealed that it touched on the front and back but not in the middle.


 Getting there......


 
Done with the file.


 
Sanded it with the r.o.s. with 60 grit to 150. Then gave it a coat of wax.



My hand to give it some scale, it's a small anvil, perfect for what she does.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## phinds

Whoa, dude ... you MUST be feeling better. That looks like it was a lot of work.

Nice job by the way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Next I sanded the handle and wedge flush on the whammer and sealed it with some finish. It's good to go now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## phinds

Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now that the whammer is ready I needed to show my new mortising chisel some love.
This is my preferred method for sharpening chisels and plane irons. I usually use a plate glass or marble slab under the paper but in a pinch any flat cast iron surface will do.
I use a roller guide and take it through the grits of paper, finished at 320.


 if you look carefully you can see it is only removing material from the front edge of the chisel. This method doesn't remove much material at all and produces a razor sharp edge relatively quick.



I also flatten the back with each grit of paper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The new whammer and the sharp chisel worked really well, until I got near the bottom. I totally blew out the bottom because it was unsupported. A crap load of CA and a couple of clamps and it's fixed good enough so I dont have to remake the whole part. I plan to use epoxy during the assembly so I'll fill in everything with it. I'm not perfect and make mistakes just like everybody else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## phinds

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm ot perfect and make mistakes just like everybody else.
> View attachment 183348


Oh, the horror

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

phinds said:


> Whoa, dude ... you MUST be feeling better. That looks like it was a lot of work.
> 
> Nice job by the way.


Not really, it went pretty fast actually. The file cut well.


----------



## woodtickgreg

So since I blew out the piece I was working on I decided to select the material for the rest of the lathe stand.
Ash.


 This is exactly why I rebuilt the R.A.S. For wide cross cuts, makes it easy to handle and safer to cut. Cuts wider than my miter saw.


 It did a nice job.


 After planing to surface and jointing one edge I ripped the top to width.


 The material for the top and the stretcher boards.


 This should be all the material I need for the stand, as long as I dont screw anything else up.



That was enough for today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Dang, Greg, you was busy. All I did was make some English Toffee.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Dang, Greg, you was busy. All I did was make some English Toffee.
> 
> View attachment 183365



Looks tasty!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Yep!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think I saved it. I ordered some fresh epoxy to glue it all together for the assembly and I'll fill in anything else that needs it at that time. All the damage was on the bottom so once it's done no one will see it anyway. You guys wont tell anyone will you, lol.
I'll try and clamp a block of wood to the back side when I do the last mortice and try not to blow it out with the whammer.
After the CA set up I sanded it down.


 I think once everything is epoxies together it will be fine. 
I just need to test fit it and clean up the mortice.


 One more mortice to go on the feet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

I wont tell a soul!! Promise!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

for a price though, right Barry????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's a design change I swear!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Tom Smart said:


> Well, the outside shop and a different kind of woodworking.
> 
> View attachment 182391




Just was telling my girlfriend we need to buy one of those!!!


----------



## Tom Smart

Spinartist said:


> Just was telling my girlfriend we need to buy one of those!!!


I just had to take it to the shop. I got a large piece of really tough green bark wrapped around the fly wheel, enough to bring it to a stop. Got that unwrapped but I think I broke a shear pin inside because now it won’t start.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I chopped out the last mortice today. I put a piece of plywood under the foot as a backer. I wished I was smart enough to do that in the first place, lol.


 Then I emptied the dust collector so I could use it today. Amazing how fast it fills up when your running the jointer and planer


 Then I did some more lay out for the top cross bearers for mortices.


 I ran the top bearers through the planer again before chopping the mortices, reduced them to 1 1/2"


 1 done........dry fit.


 after getting all the mortices chopped I set the lathe on the top board to mark it for cutting to size. Nice 2" x 11" ash slab.


 Getting a feel of the proportions and how it's going to look. Also figuring out how to space the legs. I dont think it would look right with them all the way to the end.


 After looking at it for a bit I cut the top cross bearers flush with the leg post.


 Then I did some more lay out.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## trc65

Watching this closely, my Rikon 70-220 is still sitting on top of my workbench almost 2 1/2 years after getting it. Need to get a stand made so I can get it off of there and get a couple of flatwork projects underway while still being able to use the lathe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I finished up the joinery and stock prep for the glue up.
I used a router and a straight bit to plow out some large dado's for the cross stretchers. I got lazy and didnt want to change the blades on my table saw over to a dado set up and back again for 4 pieces.


 


I did define the dado's on the table saw first.



All plowed out!



I test fit after removing the waste with a drop from the cross stretcher board, fits good.



The last thing to do was pre drill the holes for attaching the top board. Much easier to do now before its assembled.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

So here's some pics of the dry fit.
All the wood was found or salvaged. Walnut for the legs, cherry for the feet and cross bearers, and ash for the cross stretchers and the 2" thick top.


 I may cut a board for a shelf on the cross stretchers.


 After it's all glued up I'll either chamfer or round over the edges of the top. I do think it needs a shelf.


 These 2 measurements equal 40 3/4" I was shooting for a spindle height of 41" I'll be pretty close after I set it on rubber pads.


 

 
Now I'm waiting on the epoxy I ordered to come in, might get it by friday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TXMoon

Wanted to do something in the shop but wasn't in the mood to turn anything. So I cut some scrap into bottle stopper blanks, and organized my bowl blanks into dry (11% and under) and wet (in the high teens to mid to high 20%) and organized them. 
- Bottle Stopper Blanks 


 
The dry blanks (I have no excuse for not turning anything)


 
Wet on bottom, Dry on middle to left of middle shelf.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> So here's some pics of the dry fit.
> All the wood was found or salvaged. Walnut for the legs, cherry for the feet and cross bearers, and ash for the cross stretchers and the 2" thick top.
> View attachment 183522 I may cut a board for a shelf on the cross stretchers.
> View attachment 183523 After it's all glued up I'll either chamfer or round over the edges of the top. I do think it needs a shelf.
> View attachment 183524 These 2 measurements equal 40 3/4" I was shooting for a spindle height of 41" I'll be pretty close after I set it on rubber pads.
> View attachment 183525 View attachment 183526
> Now I'm waiting on the epoxy I ordered to come in, might get it by friday.




Make sure you mount the headstock end of lathe back 2" so it's angled on stand. It'll give you better position for working inside of turnings. Even a simple bowl is easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Spinartist

Checked drying movement on Bottle Brush burl I turned a week ago!! Love it!!!
1st photo was just of the lathe. About 11" tall

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's crazy. The movement and the design

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> Make sure you mount the headstock end of lathe back 2" so it's angled on stand. It'll give you better position for working inside of turnings. Even a simple bowl is easier.
> 
> View attachment 183606


That's good advice. But this lathe is going to be for small stuff and spindles, pens, bottle stoppers, etc. Bowls will be done on the big Laguna. I cant really see myself turning many bowls on the small lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Epoxy came today! Time for some assembly.
Feet are epoxied on. Sets in 10 minutes, I'll wait 30 and then glue the top boards on. Fixed all the blowouts too! Lol.


 I used gravity to fill the gaps on my less than stellar mortices.



In the pic above the tops are not glued on yet, just used them as clamping cauls. This is Devcon brand epoxy, mixes well and sets quick. 5 minutes. It can be tinted as well. I think this is something I should have in my shop at all times. I like it better than the locktite brand small syringe tubes.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

The Devcon is what I've been using but my local sLowes doesn't have it anymore

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TXMoon

Hung new shop lights. Two low budget 4" LED strip lights. Much better..
Before (I didn't think to take one before I hung the new lights)


 
After with new and improved lighting!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> The Devcon is what I've been using but my local sLowes doesn't have it anymore


Amazon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ok, tops are epoxied on and the legs are all glued up now. Tomorrow is sanding.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

TXMoon said:


> Hung new shop lights. Two low budget 4" LED strip lights. Much better..
> Before (I didn't think to take one before I hung the new lights)
> View attachment 183675
> After with new and improved lighting!
> View attachment 183676


LEDs are getting better all the time! I need to add a couple in some low light areas.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## William Tanner

I accomplished a few things today. Rearranged lathes and dust collector and turned a couple of pens. Also completed a weed pot.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

William Tanner said:


> I accomplished a few things today. Rearranged lathes and dust collector and turned a couple of pens. Also completed a weed pot.




Getting a start on the April Challenge?


----------



## William Tanner

Yes Tim, getting a start on the challenge. Planning to start another tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65

I did a little playing around with a prototype as well. Never turned a vase or pot before, so figure a little practice is wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Tim. In March 2012 three of us club members (newer turners) took an afternoon class and we made this vase. I still have that lesson plan and I plan to make this tomorrow. The plan calls for a test tube to accommodate a fresh flower.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

It's not gonna work if you build it upside down like that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lots of work done today on the lathe stand.
Started by sanding everything flush, 60 grit to 150, blowout on the bottom came out ok as well and I sanded the excess epoxy off.


 Then I routed all the edges with a 1/4" round over bit. I done one to go.


 More roundover.


 I swear all you have to do is set a router near cherry and it burns. Lol.


 Ash cross stretchers glued up and in the clamps.


 

 While the glue on the cross stretcher was setting up I worked on the top. Rounded over all the edges except the bottom, sanded it to 150. You cant see it in the cell phone pic but there is some nice figure in this board.


 Nice smooth edges now.


 Stretches rounded over and sanded.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Watching intently. Looking good so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now that all the sanding is done on the main frame it's time to attach the top.
Set the top on, marked the holes, and pre drilled the ash top.


 

 I started the lag bolts in the base. These are the only fasteners or hardware in the whole thing


 Top is on, everything is glued up at this point and sanded to 150.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

So I just had to set it in place where it's going to go for a test fit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

That is a really nice looking stand!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Time to make the shelf. 
Selected another piece of Ash from the same lot. All of this Ash was rejects from another Sawyer with a band mill. Free wood is good!


 I used the RAS to break the board down and cut a 27" piece out of it.


 Ran it through the planer to clean it up and then jointed one edge.



After joining I put the cross cut sled on and squared up the ends.


 Cut to length.


 Front and back edges rounded over, sanded to 150, and test fit.


 Glued and clamped, no fasteners.


 

 
Tomorrow it will be a quick sand to remove any glue squeeze out, and then start to put a finish on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

@woodtickgreg 
 I think you need a drawer also!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> @woodtickgreg
> I think you need a drawer also!!


Drawers for the pen turning stuff for this lathe are under the RAS.
But that's a great idea and may be a future project one day.


----------



## ripjack13

I walked through my shop.....it's a mess and I have no desire to clean today.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65

Just think, if you had cleaned it today, you might have nothing to do tomorrow.

Procrastination prevents boredom: one never has the feeling that they have nothing to do!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

In addition to working some more on setting up the shop, as detailed here, I also dug into my Sprunger 8" table saw to figure out why I couldn't get the blade aligned. We're talking 1/8" off alignment was the best I could get it across the 8" blade. Yeah, that's bad... After lots of digging and taking things apart, putting back together, taking apart, etc, I finally figured it out. The pin that the arbor bracket pivots on was bent. Somewhere during the restoration process, probably when I was working on bearing/arbor replacement (it's an integrated bearing), it got bent. Ugh.

Going to call tomorrow and see if the part is maybe still available as the person who owned Sprunger Brothers when they ceased production still has a supply of NOS parts. I've bought a few parts from him already. Hopefully he has this one. Otherwise I am going to be looking at finding someone to make me a new one.

So much for getting this saw up and running this weekend... I just need one working table saw in the shop so I can keep going on getting the shop together. The next thing I'd really like to do is build a new rack to hold all my hardware containers. But, nope, not going to happen this weekend...

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Spinartist said:


> @woodtickgreg
> I think you need a drawer also!!



I think 2 drawers, side by side, flush mounted with the top board to limit chips and dust from getting in is a great idea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well when I set the stand on the ground it had quite a wobble, guess I didnt pay attention to it during glue up or the 2 inch thick top was a little warped and pulled it out of wack.
2 feet are like this.



So I shimed it to keep it from moving and then set a height with a compass.


 
And then scribed a line on the 2 feet that needed material removed.


 
I flipped it over onto a rubber mat and hit it with a block plane.


 
Then I blew all the sanding dust off of it and set it on the workbench for a coat of finish on the bottom. Water based poly slathered on with a 3 inch brush. Even though the poly is clear you can still see how it richens the look of the wood.


 
1st coat on the bottom and sides.



Once this dries in about 30 minutes I'll flip it and give the top 2 or 3 coats for some protection.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

First of 3 coats on the top side.


 


Got all 3 coats on today. Tomorrow the lathe will be mounted and it will be put in its spot next to the big laguna.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Working on a few more candle holders, er bud vases.... really messed the oak one up, will explain later.....just in a hurry. But, it’s okay to keep for our own use, live and learn. Loving this aspen though!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today is the day I get the rikon off the bench.
Finish is done and shes on the ground waiting to be paired up with the lathe.


 This is a scrap from a rubber floor mat, I layed out a 4" strip to be cut off on the bandsaw.


 And cut that into 4" squares. These are great to put under machines, cushions them and keeps them off the concrete floor, keeps them from walking also.


 I drilled the holes and bolted her down.


 I love it when the plans you have in your head come to fruition.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

After finishing up the lathe stand I worked on the table saw dust collection. I'll post a thread on how I did this in the classroom if others are interested.


 Then I put up another holder for an extension cord.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

@woodtickgreg heck yea on the TS DC. I need to do mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

And since I have crossed so many things off my list I made a new list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phinds

woodtickgreg said:


> And since I have crossed so many things off my list I made a new list.


You're not doing too badly. My list is 11 pages long, inside the red folder. The index cards are recent items that will make it onto that list if I don't get them done first. 

I was 5 years and 1 month behind but thanks to the quarantine, I'm now 5 years and 4 months behind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> You're not doing too badly. My list is 11 pages long, inside the red folder. The index cards are recent items that will make it onto that list if I don't get them done first.
> 
> I was 5 years and 1 month behind but thanks to the quarantine, I'm now 5 years and 4 months behind.
> 
> View attachment 184171



Did you need woods for the micro pics on the right side list? Or just have to upload them...?..


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> Did you need woods for the micro pics on the right side list? Or just have to upload them...?..


I need the actual samples. Here we have another reason why I hate it that after I go to all that work to do the fine sanding on your samples, you obliterate it with wax which means I cannot now borrow them again and get the 300X images to add to the 12X ones I already have unless I sand them again, which I would hate (and which would take off a bit more of the length, which you would not care for).

I sometimes upload the Inside Wood micros to go with the pics that I take.


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> I need the actual samples. Here we have another reason why I hate it that after I go to all that work to do the fine sanding on your samples, you obliterate it with wax which means I cannot now borrow them again and get the 300X images to add to the 12X ones I already have unless I sand them again, which I would hate (and which would take off a bit more of the length, which you would not care for).
> 
> I sometimes upload the Inside Wood micros to go with the pics that I take.



Just think, a few years ago you said, anything beyond a simple 10x loop is beyond the woodworker's needs so why waste my time. Fast forward a few years and here you are.

As for the wax, being the samples are often heated to 170 degrees F, the wax soaks in better to protect the wood. At 10x, not an issue, but at any higher level, for sure endgrain issue. Plus it offsets color, and looks like a finished product would. Much like the wetted woods shown on WoodBarter for sale. It is also a silverfish deter-ant, important to me.


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> Just think, a few years ago you said, anything beyond a simple 10x loop is beyond the woodworker's needs so why waste my time. Fast forward a few years and here you are.


Yep, that was then, this is now. It IS useless, I think for the average woodworker but I'm sent woods for ID and there are now cases where I can make distinctions with the 300X that were not previously available to me. See for example the fairly recent thread where I was pretty sure something was American gum only to find out that it was tupelo. Nearly identical at 10x, not at 300X.



> As for the wax, being the samples are often heated to 170 degrees F, the wax soaks in better to protect the wood. At 10x, not an issue, but at any higher level, for sure endgrain issue. Plus it offsets color, and looks like a finished product would. Much like the wetted woods shown on WoodBarter for sale. It is also a silverfish deter-ant, important to me.


Oh, I understand WHY you do it, and it absolutely makes sense for you, just not for me (and of course the fact that they are YOUR samples, is something I'm willing to ignore )


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> Yep, that was then, this is now. It IS useless, I think for the average woodworker but I'm sent woods for ID and there are now cases where I can make distinctions with the 300X that were not previously available to me. See for example the fairly recent thread where I was pretty sure something was American gum only to find out that it was tupelo. Nearly identical at 10x, not at 300X.
> 
> Oh, I understand WHY you do it, and it absolutely makes sense for you, just not for me.



American gum...You gave me a cut off as sweetgum burl...is that the same wood? It was from another WB member.


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> American gum...You gave me a cut off as sweetgum burl...is that the same wood? It was from another WB member.


Yeah, I think that is the one. The thread had pretty much ended and a week or more later, I amended it. I'll find it and put a link here so you can double check.

EDIT: here's the thread (with a link to the original thread)
https://woodbarter.com/threads/oops-my-new-tool-proves-useful.40592/


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> Yeah, I think that is the one. The thread had pretty much ended and a week or more later, I amended it. I'll find it and put a link here so you can double check.
> 
> EDIT: here's the thread (with a link to the original thread)
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/oops-my-new-tool-proves-useful.40592/



Thanks Paul,

I think I saw that and failed to correct it in my notes because I failed in labeling. 

So _Nyssa ogeche_ is out based on density range. I am discounting the Asian species only based on growing zone. My sample worked out to 39 pounds per foot, a match to Wikapedia's 'Black gum'. My Black gum sample is 49-51 pounds per cubic foot. I know the ID is correct on my 'black gum', I harvested the entire tree and had a certified arborist confirm during take down. My Swamp tupelo and Water tupelo both match well the 39 pounds... Water tupelo is found in the pan handle of Florida and a small portion of Georgia. Where did Diver get the wood..?.. Looking like swamp tupelo is a possible match. Wood color wise, swamp tupelo sapwood matches well too.


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> I think I saw that and failed to correct it in my notes because I failed in labeling.
> 
> So _Nyssa ogeche_ is out based on density range. I am discounting the Asian species only based on growing zone. My sample worked out to 39 pounds per foot, a match to Wikapedia's 'Black gum'. My Black gum sample is 49-51 pounds per cubic foot. I know the ID is correct on my 'black gum', I harvested the entire tree and had a certified arborist confirm during take down. My Swamp tupelo and Water tupelo both match well the 39 pounds... Water tupelo is found in the pan handle of Florida and a small portion of Georgia. Where did Diver get the wood..?.. Looking like swamp tupelo is a possible match. Wood color wise, swamp tupelo sapwood matches well too.


Don't think where he got it was discussed. I suggest a PM to him, or a new post at the bottom of the older thread, tagging him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Broke a record fer the smallest goblet I've made.
5/32" tall

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Daaaaaaannnnnnnngggggggg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phinds

Holy batguano ! Lee, that is just flat amazing.

On the other hand, you CLEARLY have way too much spare time on your hands.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Broke a record fer the smallest goblet I've made.
> 5/32" tall
> 
> View attachment 184240
> 
> View attachment 184241
> 
> View attachment 184242


Too cool Lee!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

phinds said:


> you CLEARLY have way too much spare time on your hands.


Doesn’t everyone these days?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's just amazing Lee!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finally got a couple of my tools handled. 2 down, 2 to go yet.
Top one is paduk, bottom is coco from Larry. @FranklinWorkshops

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

We could give Lee an egg blank, should give him 20-30 goblets...weeks of joy at the lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

Spinartist said:


> Broke a record fer the smallest goblet I've made.
> 5/32" tall
> 
> View attachment 184240
> 
> View attachment 184241
> 
> View attachment 184242



What hollowing system did you use?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Today is sharpening day. Not something I really look forward to but is one of those necessary task all of us face. For my flat blades, I pulled out this 108 year old oil stone that was owned by Fred Lord, a pattern maker from 1895 to 1930 for the Speakman Company in Wilmington, Delaware. I was fortunate to acquire his tool box full of tools from a grand-nephew of his back in the 1990s. His tools were the best of the best that Stanley and others had to offer - a true time capsule of the pattern maker craft. 

This stone was in his tool box. It is still the best oilstone I've ever used. It is shown with the honing oil on it since I have just used it for my chisels. Also used my German Razor strop for the final edge. Now all are arm-shaving sharp.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Tom Smart

I finally got around to glueing up these end grain boards made from cutoffs. I decided to make 4 the same size and give them to the kids and wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom that's awesome looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Turned another handle for a round carbide chisel. Check out the figure in this walnut, cell phone probably doesn't do it justice but it's what I have right now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tom Smart said:


> I finally got around to glueing up these end grain boards made from cutoffs. I decided to make 4 the same size and give them to the kids and wife.
> 
> View attachment 184305


Would you adopt me??? That is a work of art and very time consuming to do. Amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Wildthings said:


> What hollowing system did you use?




That'd be a HHS twist cutter (drill bit) & needle nose pliers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Would you adopt me??? That is a work of art and very time consuming to do. Amazing.


Too late, Larry, I gave them all away.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is the end result of my last 2 afternoons in the shop. The big hollower is 32" end to end. Hollower handle is IRW from florida, beautiful figure in it.



The hollower is actually an oops from when I was making them. I snapped a tap of in the end so I had to regrind it and start all over and made it shorter. Now it is an intermediate tool for the middle of a vessel.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

So I was at the shop for awhile today working on some sewing stuff. Got home about 5, was still about 70 degrees out, you're the carb apart, stated the mill for the first time in who knows how long and slabbed out a log. I'll get some more slabbed out, cut some bowl and vase blanks and start listing stuff for sale finally...

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## phinds

So, what is it?


----------



## Schroedc

phinds said:


> So, what is it?



Koa.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

They've got holes in them. Trash. Send the trashy stuff to me!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Schroedc said:


> Koa.


nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I'll get some more slabbed out, cut some bowl and vase blanks and start listing stuff for sale finally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I finished cutting some wood for Mr Peet. Walnut from French Joe Canyon about 1 mile south of Kartchner Caverns State Park near Benson, Arizona. Then 2 more pieces of Walnut that I got from Walnut Grove, Arizona, on the Hassayampa River. Also, a bunch of Fremont Cottonwood from 7 miles east of the River on Milk Creek. 


 



 
There is also one piece of Texas Ebony I got a couple years ago in Green Valley, Arizona. A better view. 


 

This was for the trade we did in 'What's in the mail thread'.. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill

Not _IN _but _ON _today— 3 things:
1. Managed to caulk/seal the flashing that I’d put on to keep water from running down the wall, been needing to do that— and it was HOT up there.
2. Treated part of the roof of main shop— had realized when doing addition that one side had many years of leaves, etc— not good for metal roof!
Used the same stuff for trailer roofs, etc (20 million trailers can’t be wrong). Stuff was like peanut butter, but my $2 walmart broom did great. Did I say it was hot?
3. I’d used repurposed sheet metal roofing/siding for the addition roof. (Ok I’m thrifty). Some of it just wouldn’t make a good joint— so I used a lot of the same sealer with my broom spreader.— just on the joints that I’d marked— Man! It was hot up there.
No pics—maybe later.
Oh and it would qualify as social distancing—_nobody _offered to help. Solitude was good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Leroy Blue

Cleaned and Chunked - Used a Squar Face Shovel and a Big Broom all day long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Love that TX ebony Jerry

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

Got off work early yesterday,got some work done on the lamp. This is just a test fit. Not sure why the pic rotated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Leroy Blue said:


> Cleaned and Chunked - Used a Squar Face Shovel and a Big Broom all day long.



Believe Tic alwaye says, no pictures, didn't happen. What was ya cleanin?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got home, spent some more quality time with my mill.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday I put my new used disc sander together and cleaned it up.


 
Then I picked out some boards for my next project t.


 
And I stared at this pile of turning blanks trying to figure out where to put it. I really need to move it to make room for machines.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Yesterday I put my new used disc sander together and cleaned it up.
> View attachment 184457
> Then I picked out some boards for my next project t.
> View attachment 184458
> And I stared at this pile of turning blanks trying to figure out where to put it. I really need to move it to make room for machines.
> View attachment 184459



@Eric Rorabaugh 

Hey Tick, I see in another thread, Eric has room on his shelves...for the walnut blanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Free blanks, free delivery...sure I'll put it up!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Bring that big lathe with you when you bring the walnut. We'll even throw something on the smoker for supper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Spinartist said:


> Broke a record fer the smallest goblet I've made.
> 5/32" tall
> 
> View attachment 184240
> 
> View attachment 184241
> 
> View attachment 184242


Nice, but what???...no captured ring on the stem?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TimR

The past week I’ve been working on initial staining of lower deck and rails and putting up some framing (see red arrow) for screening in about 3/4 of it. Pain going up and down ladders and making multiple 1/16” and 1/32” cuts to get a decent fit on the joints. Still not perfect but will have to do. Next will be setting up scaffold to work on a section (about 6’ wide) at a time. There are 3 levels of screen to each section, partly to minimize repairs if branches blow into it which happens. It faces due SW, the predominant direction storms come in, so not looking forward to Sunday night storms coming through.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gdurfey

A little shop time along with the telework. Needed the mental break this afternoon. Continuing the candle holders (er, bud vases) I started over the past few weeks. Aspen and still working on that piece of scrub oak.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finally found a stand that I have been looking for.
Some assembly required.


 
Really good shape for its age.


 
This is what it's for. I've had this since I moved in here, now I can finally get it off the floor and rewire it.



I had to mark and drill a hole for the gearbox oil drain plug.


 
Now it'll be easier to work on. I'll make a mobile base for it.


 
I think next week I'll move all the walnut that's on the floor to the other side of the basement so I can tuck these machines in better. Everything will be on wheels so I can pull them out as needed. 2 of them are already on wheels.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR

I did get some shop time today. Experimenting with some stabilizing and dying. Have a small piece of sycamore I’ve been moving from one place to another and decided to cut a couple knife scale sets.


woodtickgreg said:


> I finally found a stand that I have been looking for.
> Some assembly required.
> View attachment 184494
> Really good shape for its age.
> View attachment 184495
> This is what it's for. I've had this since I moved in here, now I can finally get it off the floor and rewire it.
> View attachment 184496
> I had to mark and drill a hole for the gearbox oil drain plug.
> View attachment 184497
> Now it'll be easier to work on. I'll make a mobile base for it.
> View attachment 184498
> I think next week I'll move all the walnut that's on the floor to the other side of the basement so I can tuck these machines in better. Everything will be on wheels so I can pull them out as needed. 2 of them are already on wheels.
> View attachment 184499


Nice organization and making use of wheels. I’ve been doing similar but still feel cramped with some things I’ll doubtful use. Nice older scroll saw. I picked up an old Delta of perhaps similar vintage. I like the light on yours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon

Turned my last Bud/Weed vase for the challenge. Photos tomorrow after a couple final touches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

TimR said:


> I did get some shop time today. Experimenting with some stabilizing and dying. Have a small piece of sycamore I’ve been moving from one place to another and decided to cut a couple knife scale sets.
> 
> Nice organization and making use of wheels. I’ve been doing similar but still feel cramped with some things I’ll doubtful use. Nice older scroll saw. I picked up an old Delta of perhaps similar vintage. I like the light on yours!


And its variable speed, I dont see to many of those. This one has been converted to vs but was done with delta parts, still pretty cool. Has the dust blower too. I need to go through it at some point and make an insert for the table. But a pretty neat old machine. I about got a hernia lifting it off the floor onto the stand, lol. Old American iron.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

I actually turned on my lathe today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## TimR

Schroedc said:


> I actually turned on my lathe today!
> 
> View attachment 184559


----------



## woodtickgreg

Todays project in the shop was not making anything. It was all about organizing and gaining more floor space.
I needed to move all of this turning stock. It's mostly walnut.


 All of the walnut is now in one spot and near the lathe.


 I had to move and organize a lot of flat stock, moved it up to free up space on the ground for turning stock. This is all stacked next to the walnut.


 Moving the wood to the other end of the shop freed up the space I wanted for machines, which also gave me a little more floor space.


 And everything is back in place so I can get back to making things.


 
Emptying the lumber rack and putting it all back up higher was a lot of work, so was moving all the walnut, but it was all worth the effort. Sometimes you have to take a step back so you can move forward.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR

You just had to organize didn’t you! Some would say you’re a sick man Greg, but not me. (I can spend weeks organizing!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds

woodtickgreg said:


> Todays project in the shop was not making anything. It was all about organizing and gaining more floor space.


You know, you could open up a lot of floor space if you would just put a bunch of that stuff on a pallet and ship it to me.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## David Hill

The fam came over today——sshhhhh!
But after the meal and all went home I got into my safe space and worked on more finishing of the 14 or 15 projects on my table. Not all big— just things I’d set aside— some yrs ago because at the time, I couldn’t finish them the way I wanted until had the skills and some equipment.
Will be posting them in “completed” projects soon.
Tomorrow might even look in my “trashy” wood pile for weed pot material

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

T. Ben said:


> Got off work early yesterday,got some work done on the lamp. This is just a test fit. Not sure why the pic rotated.
> 
> View attachment 184350


BRUCE!!! Fish are our friends....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds

ripjack13 said:


> BRUCE!!! Fish are our friends....


Hey. The shark is smiling. That's friendly isn't it?


----------



## TXMoon

Swept up, honed Tormek grinding wheel then sharpened all my tools. Cleaned up, and organized the work bench and finally sitting here fighting off the urge to take a nap. It's a losing battle I tell ya.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I started a new project for the shop, a much needed turning chisel rack. No plan, just an idea in my head. I selected some boards a few days ago. Ash and oak, just trying to use up scraps.



Did some layout on a board and drilled some holes with a forstner bit.

 
A lot of holes, lol.



Lots of chips from drilling.



Then I ripped it in half.


 
I set up a little portable router table with a 1/4" roundover bit.


 Rounded over all the spaces.


 
Next I broke out the spindle sander and sanded everything, broke all the edges.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

I sanded a few cutting boards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now can you see where I'm going with this?


 
I set the table saw up to rip 2 edges of the bottom board to 45 degrees.


 
Heres all the parts cut.



The bottom board will be screwed on at a 45 degree angle. This should help with chip cleanup, and it should also lock the chisels in by gravity.
Since this is all hardwood all screw holes will be pre drilled and countersunk.


 
Hopefully tomorrow I can get it glued, screwed, and assembled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> I sanded a few cutting boards.
> View attachment 184656


What grit do you take them to?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> What grit do you take them to?



150

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

I built a table saw sled using William Ng's 5 cut method to get the fence to 90°. Got close and called it good enough 89.997°. I can see next on my agenda is getting that tablesaw top cleaned up and waxed. This saltwater atmosphere around here is He$$ on my tools

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

woodtickgreg said:


> I was going to do some wood turning today, but thought.......gee I sure could use some new chisels. So I decided to start making some on the ole south bend. So I oiled her up and had at it. It was a fun day in the shop doing a little machining, had so much fun running the south bend that I made a bunch of extra blanks to sell as well. Running the south bend is just an absolute joy! This was the longest I ran her since the restore, I ran it about 5 hours straight and the bearing caps never even got warm. It tickled me to see oil running out of the shafts and dripping on the machine, that told me it was getting properly lubed. I put the 4 jaw independent chuck back on and ground up a hss cutter and set it up in the tool holder. I played with the speeds and depth of cuts as well. I love the smell of cutting oil!  It's like gun oil and solvent, or wd 40, or marvel mystery oil. I know that's weird. :dunno: So here's a few pics...........
> 
> First three pics are of the lathe running and making a cut. Turning square stock round for the handle end of the chisels.
> [attachment=33028]
> 
> [attachment=33029]
> 
> [attachment=33030]
> I said I was going to use this lathe and get her dirty, it's not an art or museum piece. She's covered with oil and chips and being used as it was meant to. I think it's as close to running a brand new 1949 lathe as you can get. It just flat out works.
> [attachment=33031]
> I used this cart during the restore of the lathe, now it has been re purposed as a machinist cart. Some of my machining tools are on it, oils for the lathe, some steel stock etc. I can pull it out when I want to use the lathe or mill and push it back between the mill and lathe when I'm done.
> [attachment=33032]
> This is what I am starting to work on, 3/8" square cold rolled stock.
> [attachment=33033]
> If I turn the ends round it will make it easier to handle them when they are done. Just drill a 3/8" hole in the end of the handle and epoxy them in.
> [attachment=33034]
> 
> [attachment=33035]
> Was a fun day in the shop.
> What did you guys do in the shop today?
> 
> View attachment 33028
> 
> View attachment 33029
> 
> View attachment 33030
> 
> View attachment 33031
> 
> View attachment 33032
> 
> View attachment 33033
> 
> View attachment 33034
> 
> View attachment 33035


Made doors for my workshop (actually did it a few days ago). See the post in the “classroom” forum. Fell and broke some ribs Thursday, so i have been pretty sore for 5 days! But today I feel like firing up the chain saw and clearing brush along the edge of the cliff in front of my house.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Broken ribs and gonna fire up the chainsaw! That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Ralph Muhs 
Your a sick man Ralph, that's what I like about you.  I love sarcastic humor


----------



## Ralph Muhs

woodtickgreg said:


> @Ralph Muhs
> Your a sick man Ralph, that's what I like about you.  I love sarcastic humor


I’m serious!
But it is raining now!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Actually did this yesterday. Two Z bar cabinet doors in Cedar I didn't know I had. Drove all over town Friday looking for some old wood to make these doors. I've had this cedar over 10 years sitting outside on my flatbed trailer I haven't used in a longer period than that. I'd cut up the old wood I found, but was short two 3" pieces x door height. I was looking around in frustration and spotted my trailer. I can't really describe that moment other than, jeez, all that time wasted and here it is, right under my nose. Kinda like looking for the car keys for 10 minutes realizing they are in your left hand the time.........
Anyway, here they are..... 



 

The customer wanted distressed. No putty, not much sanding, gaps ok, and saw marks are a plus.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## eaglea1

Started getting some calls set up for display and finishing up a FBE pot

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

@eaglea1 , Randy, can't wait to see the one on the lathe finished

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I like that display with the calls on the wall!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## eaglea1

Gdurfey said:


> @eaglea1 , Randy, can't wait to see the one on the lathe finished


Me neither, gotta get the wife to finish it …

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Cut dados for the seat on the next stool. 



 



 

Great feather on this walnut. I saved this piece for the second stool so I would make the mistakes on the first. I had hoped to get the seat roughed out today but I ran up against the shop idiot. 

I have a contractor size Saw Stop (love Craigslist). To use a dado stack you have to change the safety cartridge to one sized for dados. After installing it I kept getting an error code that said to adjust the position of the brake cartridge. I messed around with that for an hour and gave up. Thought I just use the regular 10” blade. After putting the regular brake cartridge back in, same message and another frustrating 45 minutes. I resigned myself to calling Saw Stop, but before I did I dug out the manual. That’s like admitting defeat, you might as well get the map out if driving. In less than a minute I learned you have to put the blade back on and then check it. Did that and magic. Back in business. And it makes all the sense in the world. The machine was doing exactly what it was supposed to do. 

So I guess I’ll have to finish roughing the seat later this week.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the chisel rack assembled today, glued and screwed.


 it worked as planned, gravity holds them in place. Easy in and out.


 I plugged all the holes with oak dowels since the sides are oak.


 I'll let the glue set up overnight and I'll cut them off tomorrow and sand everything smooth.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> I got the chisel rack assembled today, glued and screwed.
> View attachment 184778 it worked as planned, gravity holds them in place. Easy in and out.
> View attachment 184779 I plugged all the holes with oak dowels since the sides are oak.
> View attachment 184780 I'll let the glue set up overnight and I'll cut them off tomorrow and sand everything smooth.
> View attachment 184781


Greg, did you think about having any binding issues when you reach out for a tool. I think the CI1, 3rd from left in the pictures might be the only one with that 3 points of contact setup you have. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nubsnstubs said:


> Greg, did you think about having any binding issues when you reach out for a tool. I think the CI1, 3rd from left in the pictures might be the only one with that 3 points of contact setup you have. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


I tested them, they all go in and out easily. Really works well. This will be mounted on a wall. Nothing will fall out and they dont seem to bind in any way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cut off all the plugs in preparation for sanding everything and finishing this project up.
Here's a little trick I do when cutting the plugs off. I use an old piece of sandpaper from my sander to protect the wood as I cut them off. It works pretty good, leaves them just a little proud of the surface and then they sand real easy with some 150 grit.


 First coat of water based poly. Itll get another coat or 2 since this stuff dries so fast. 20 to 30 minutes between coats.


 

 

 

 
Another salvaged and free wood project.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Gdurfey

thanks for the tip @woodtickgreg , neat using the old sandpaper!!! Thanks for all you pictures too!! I really learn a lot from your builds. Glad you don't charge me!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

@woodtickgreg your shop things you're building is better than most of the furniture in my house. Will you come visit me for a couple weeks? and bring your wood stash!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks fellas, I appreciate the kind words. I got 2 coats on and I'm gonna call that good. I want to get it hung today.
This will be the last day my turning tools are piled on a counter or workbench.


 I had these lights mounted over the lathe, had them in my old shop too. They're halogens and on the yellow side of the light spectrum. I decided they have to go. I have a clip on light with a 5k led in it and I like the light it throws better, plus they are way more efficient. These are going in the trash, a scrapper will be happy this week. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished it up and now it's time to hang it.
Since it's just a panel wall from an earlier time when it was a finished basement I needed to use some anchors on the thin hollow wall.


 And its mounted.


 And I loaded it up with my chisels. All but 3 of them I made, theres room for a few more. 


 I'm going to like this. I've never had a good place to store my turning chisels before.


 A little better light.


 
It's only new once, lol.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Since I was cleaning up the shop after completing the chisel rack I turned my attention to the spindle sander. I purchased this at an auction, it came with a milk crate of spindle sleeves, the original owners manual, and the sales receipt from when it was purchased. It spent its life at a pump company in Detroit. It probably only sanded metal and never wood. The scratches on the top kinda show that. The top had some rust and needed some love.


 So I hit it with a random orbit sander and some 220 grit to clean it up and remove the rust.


 And I waxed it afterwards with some minwax paste wax. I coat all my machines with this.


 Much better and going back to its spot on the tool cart lower level until I need it again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Since I was cleaning up the shop after completing the chisel rack I turned my attention to the spindle sander. I purchased this at an auction, it came with a milk crate of spindle sleeves, the original owners manual, and the sales receipt from when it was purchased. It spent its life at a pump company in Detroit. It probably only sanded metal and never wood. The scratches on the top kinda show that. The top had some rust and needed some love.


OK now you're just pissing me off!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished this stuff up for Tony, hes getting a care package.


 
Not my best work, ugly welds, but hell be able to use them on his new lathe.
Straight rest are hex stock, kinda cool and different.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Finished this stuff up for Tony, hes getting a care package.
> View attachment 184902
> Not my best work, ugly welds, but hell be able to use them on his new lathe.
> Straight rest are hex stock, kinda cool and different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@woodtickgreg 
Greg, how much for a set like that? PM me


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @woodtickgreg
> Greg, how much for a set like that? PM me


and me for a Nova 1624?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @woodtickgreg
> Greg, how much for a set like that? PM me





Wildthings said:


> and me for a Nova 1624?


Guys right now I dont have access to a welder. I have the materials but no way to make them. Rodney asked me too, lol. When I start making them I'll post them in the classifieds. But thanks for your interest.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

I need some rest for myself and I cant make them at this time. Grrr

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @woodtickgreg
> Greg, how much for a set like that? PM me





Wildthings said:


> and me for a Nova 1624?



I'll be having an auction of some in a couple days.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Maverick

Tony said:


> I'll be having an auction of some in a couple days.......



Hang some TP on the ends and you can probably make a killing.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Todays project is to start making the drawer for the drill press/oscillating sander cart.
I started by setting up the drawer lock bit that I recently purchased. 


 

 One cut is made on the flat.....


 And one cut is made vertical.


 The bit didnt come with any instructions. I'm a genius! Not really, I have Google. Lol. After many minor adjustments I finally got it set right. I just kept cutting off the bad ones and re routing them.


 And this is what I was shooting for. This will give lots of glue surface and be a strong joint. Once you get the bit set it's super easy to make the drawers.
But man there was a learning curve. It's all about challenging yourself and trying new things.


 The dry fit drawer frame.


 3 passes on the table saw made the dado groove for the 1/4" bottom panel.


 Another dry fit.


 And then I glued one side at a time to keep it square.


 
That's all for today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

Take a piece of scrap and run it through the router now that you have it adjusted. Save that piece with the lock joint bit for a setup block for next time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Take a piece of scrap and run it through the router now that you have it adjusted. Save that piece with the lock joint bit for a setup block for next time!


Yup, I already did that. but thanks for the tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finished up the drawer today. Installed some repurposed drawer roller guides.


 
And I only had to mount the cabinet part of the guides twice because the first time I couldn't get the drawer in, lol.


 
I have to make sure the spindle sander is at the bottom of its stroke, it just clears the drawer by 1/4"



I put some 2 sided carpet tape on the drawer to hold the face on so I could get screws into it from the inside.


 
3 deck screws are plenty to attach the face.


 
The face is box elder, round the edges with a router and sanded to 150, good enough for the shop. No finish will be applied to the cart.



I made the drawer to hold the sander accessories and some sanding sleeves.



This is better than just dumping the stuff out of a milk crate.



But the leftovers went back in the crate and into the storage closet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The next project........


 
I may do this one in the classroom.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Made a trio fer the challenge

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

I was in the shop this afternoon with the door open. I was turning a platter and looked up and saw one of my neighbors standing just outside. He said that he had been walking his dog and ran across a home owner about a two minute drive away that was cutting up a plum tree. I was there in about five minutes. The story goes that last Saturday a "small twister" showed up unannounced and took his tree down along with tearing up his patio furniture. No other apparent damage in the area. The wood was already promised to someone for firewood. I showed him a plum bowl I finished a couple of weeks ago. He didn't look all that impressed but grabbed his chain saw and was willing to cut AND LOAD all the wood that I wanted. I can't handle big stuff due to defective and sketchy shoulder. The wood has some great color and one fair burl. Any suggestions on what I should do with one of the pieces that is about 5 inches in diameter?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Split it down the middle and make a couple of "gondola" bowls.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TXMoon

woodtickgreg said:


> Now can you see where I'm going with this?
> View attachment 184651
> I set the table saw up to rip 2 edges of the bottom board to 45 degrees.
> View attachment 184652
> Heres all the parts cut.
> View attachment 184653
> The bottom board will be screwed on at a 45 degree angle. This should help with chip cleanup, and it should also lock the chisels in by gravity.
> Since this is all hardwood all screw holes will be pre drilled and countersunk.
> View attachment 184654
> Hopefully tomorrow I can get it glued, screwed, and assembled.
> View attachment 184655


IT's going to be a most Excellent tool rest!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

William Tanner said:


> I was in the shop this afternoon with the door open. I was turning a platter and looked up and saw one of my neighbors standing just outside. He said that he had been walking his dog and ran across a home owner about a two minute drive away that was cutting up a plum tree. I was there in about five minutes. The story goes that last Saturday a "small twister" showed up unannounced and took his tree down along with tearing up his patio furniture. No other apparent damage in the area. The wood was already promised to someone for firewood. I showed him a plum bowl I finished a couple of weeks ago. He didn't look all that impressed but grabbed his chain saw and was willing to cut AND LOAD all the wood that I wanted. I can't handle big stuff due to defective and sketchy shoulder. The wood has some great color and one fair burl. Any suggestions on what I should do with one of the pieces that is about 5 inches in diameter?
> 
> View attachment 185061
> 
> View attachment 185062


Get it sealed asap! It's a fruit wood and loves to check and crack as it dries.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Reading the bark says, spiral grain in first 2, micro fractures or frost crack on the burled piece and angel step in the last of the row. The one on the right looks ok. Should be fun, look forward to pictures.


----------



## TXMoon

Well first this happened. I got some nice cuts then it started "warping" my cuts. Had to quit the big stuff (8" x 8" x 5") and cut some bottle stopper, and pen blanks. I have been noticing tare-out so I think the blade is dull. Put that on the shopping list. 


 

Then this happened. I need a new drive belt now. Puts that on the shopping list. I kept resetting it but one revolution the belt fell off.


 

Just gave up and am calling it a night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Good plan!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

Good beverage selection. Great way to end the day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

What’s in that bottle, a Bowmore Single Malt?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon

William Tanner said:


> Good beverage selection. Great way to end the day.


Agree, life is too short to drink bad spirits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Greg, sealer is first thing on my list tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon

Tom Smart said:


> What’s in that bottle, a Bowmore Single Malt?


Yes, one of my favorite Islay Malts. Bowmore, Lagavoulin, and Talisker are my go-to Scotches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Good idea. Wife told me to leave that to the adults.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Agree with all, but my go to is Caol Ila 18 if I can find it.


----------



## TXMoon

Tom Smart said:


> Agree with all, but my go to is Caol Ila 18 if I can find it.


Oh very nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

We think a like Kevin

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon

William Tanner said:


> We think a like Kevin
> 
> View attachment 185070


That we do!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , Greg, just stop....take a day off, or something......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TXMoon

woodtickgreg said:


> Guys right now I dont have access to a welder. I have the materials but no way to make them. Rodney asked me too, lol. When I start making them I'll post them in the classifieds. But thanks for your interest.


Please keep me in the loop on these

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

William Tanner said:


> I was in the shop this afternoon with the door open. I was turning a platter and looked up and saw one of my neighbors standing just outside. He said that he had been walking his dog and ran across a home owner about a two minute drive away that was cutting up a plum tree. I was there in about five minutes. The story goes that last Saturday a "small twister" showed up unannounced and took his tree down along with tearing up his patio furniture. No other apparent damage in the area. The wood was already promised to someone for firewood. I showed him a plum bowl I finished a couple of weeks ago. He didn't look all that impressed but grabbed his chain saw and was willing to cut AND LOAD all the wood that I wanted. I can't handle big stuff due to defective and sketchy shoulder. The wood has some great color and one fair burl. Any suggestions on what I should do with one of the pieces that is about 5 inches in diameter?
> 
> View attachment 185061
> 
> View attachment 185062



Seal it asap as well. Fruit wood is notorious for cracking quickly after cutting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

TXMoon said:


> Please keep me in the loop on these



You can come over and visit mine!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

TXMoon said:


> That we do!
> 
> View attachment 185072
> 
> View attachment 185073


BLANTONS!!!! oh myyy. That is yummy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Guys right now I dont have access to a welder.



WE NEED STUFF MADE!!!!
Let's take up a collection to help support Gregs habit.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

You know, if enough people put in orders, Greg might make enough to buy a new welder.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I have 2 welders Greg. Come on and bring the metal. 
@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

The 2 tool rests @woodtickgreg made for me are my fav's out of the 18 tool rests I own!!!
I use them when ever I use my big lathe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Spinartist said:


> The 2 tool rests @woodtickgreg made for me are my fav's out of the *18 *tool rests I own!!!


OMG WOW

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> @woodtickgreg , Greg, just stop....take a day off, or something......


I am off for covid shelter at home/shop, bored to death so I spend time in my shop doing what I enjoy, turn the radio on for some tunes, grab a cup off coffee and get busy. I figure I should make the most of my time while I have it. Feels good to be checking things off the list. I have more projects planned for the shop, waiting on Amazon deliveries!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> The 2 tool rests @woodtickgreg made for me are my fav's out of the 18 tool rests I own!!!
> I use them when ever I use my big lathe.
> 
> View attachment 185081


Thanks for the compliments, you waited a long time for those. But they are unique, all heavy stainless steel and 4140 CrMo. They look like they are holding up good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon

Today was more productive. I was able to get some supplies, and replacement drive belt from my local Woodcraft store, and I replaced the drive belt on the Bandsaw. It was easier than I expected.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been cleaning parts..........

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

And I finished it up.


 

 


If anyone is interested in the build thread or what it takes to do it it's in the classroom. 
https://woodbarter.com/threads/record-vise-restoration.41977/

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner

I rough-turned a vase from the plum I scored yesterday and sealed the rest of it. I also rough-turned a wet elm bowl for the club's fund raiser bazaar this November. Maybe. I think it has the potential for a yarn bowl.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

Been on an earring kick for a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Been on an earring kick for a while.
> 
> View attachment 185280



Heck Doc, I could use those for dinner!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

I made a couple of penguins. The one in the center my friend Rebecca made, the other 2 are mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TXMoon

To quote @Tony 's tag line, I made big boards into little ones. Mesquite, Pecan, Oak, and Maple. There might be some other types in there too. I cut a bunch of scraps, and cut-offs in to Bowl, Pen, Bottle Stopper, and Pepper Mill blank sizes. I want to try to make a couple pepper mills this year so we'll see what comes of it all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Still on the candle holder kick......

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Tom Smart said:


> Cut dados for the seat on the next stool.
> 
> View attachment 184762
> 
> View attachment 184763
> 
> Great feather on this walnut. I saved this piece for the second stool so I would make the mistakes on the first. I had hoped to get the seat roughed out today but I ran up against the shop idiot.
> 
> I have a contractor size Saw Stop (love Craigslist). To use a dado stack you have to change the safety cartridge to one sized for dados. After installing it I kept getting an error code that said to adjust the position of the brake cartridge. I messed around with that for an hour and gave up. Thought I just use the regular 10” blade. After putting the regular brake cartridge back in, same message and another frustrating 45 minutes. I resigned myself to calling Saw Stop, but before I did I dug out the manual. That’s like admitting defeat, you might as well get the map out if driving. In less than a minute I learned you have to put the blade back on and then check it. Did that and magic. Back in business. And it makes all the sense in the world. The machine was doing exactly what it was supposed to do.
> 
> So I guess I’ll have to finish roughing the seat later this week.


nice crotch for crotch, pun intended

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> @woodtickgreg , Greg, just stop....take a day off, or something......


Ok, I took today off, but all bets are off for tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> Been on an earring kick for a while.
> 
> View attachment 185280



Doc, you need to show us how you make those...
I'm interested in that....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

ripjack13 said:


> BLANTONS!!!! oh myyy. That is yummy.


Heard about it, haven’t tasted...yet. Maybe if I win the lottery. Fortunately, my tastes are pretty simple.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spent the morning at the shop unloading the latest lumber run, figured I'd better get some on the shelves while I still can. I like my supplier, they plane and sand everything to my specifications for little to no extra money and the time savings is huge plus it's all really consistent for thickness. Then cut parts for some sewing machine bases I need to fill some orders, took a few photos as my wife is building an e-commerce site for the business now that all my shows at least until the end of July have cancelled. After that came home, ran the mill some more and finished the day with my son supervising a Scout project. With no meetings the scoutmaster sent out a do at home project, kids had to research and build a homemade stove, boil water and cook something simple. Since I brought him a couple number 10 cans he decided we needed two burners and made a fairly involved meal for the family.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

TimR said:


> Heard about it, haven’t tasted...yet. Maybe if I win the lottery. Fortunately, my tastes are pretty simple.
> 
> View attachment 185429
> 
> View attachment 185430



Mine are pretty simple too. I did get to try a bottle once or twice. It is good. But my all time favorite is in your stash already....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

WT 101 straight was mine. But the clear jar stuff was 2nd only because it wasn't something I could brown bag with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

TimR said:


> Heard about it, haven’t tasted...yet. Maybe if I win the lottery. Fortunately, my tastes are pretty simple.
> 
> View attachment 185429
> 
> View attachment 185430



That is Totally Cool!!!! I might have to make me one of those!

Here's my stash....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> WT 101 straight was mine. But the clear jar stuff was 2nd only because it wasn't something I could brown bag with.



I have some of that too. Real stuff, and mass produced stuff. The real stuff is bonkers....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Here's my hidden stash....



 

top left side of the pantry....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

TimR said:


> Heard about it, haven’t tasted...yet. Maybe if I win the lottery. Fortunately, my tastes are pretty simple.
> 
> View attachment 185429
> 
> View attachment 185430



Thanks Tim, what a way to start the day with that damn song in my head...Red Solo cup, come fill up, Let's have a party...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

DKMD said:


> Been on an earring kick for a while.
> 
> View attachment 185280


Those are cool! I assume your going to add findings? Please post a picture of you modeling them when complete

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TimR

DKMD said:


> Been on an earring kick for a while.
> 
> View attachment 185280


Totally cool! Love the faux coffee. Assuming stabilized??


----------



## TimR

TXMoon said:


> To quote @Tony 's tag line, I made big boards into little ones. Mesquite, Pecan, Oak, and Maple. There might be some other types in there too. I cut a bunch of scraps, and cut-offs in to Bowl, Pen, Bottle Stopper, and Pepper Mill blank sizes. I want to try to make a couple pepper mills this year so we'll see what comes of it all.
> View attachment 185293 View attachment 185294


Kevin, I’ve been collecting various peppermill blanks thinking I’ll get making a lot more than I have. The cool thing about peppermill blanks is they can be repurposed for anything from goblets to small boxes, hollow forms and of course...weed pots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD

barry richardson said:


> Those are cool! I assume your going to add findings? Please post a picture of you modeling them when complete



Yes to the findings. Negative on me modeling them... makes my nipples sore just thinking about it.



TimR said:


> Totally cool! Love the faux coffee. Assuming stabilized??



Not stabilized. Holly for the mugs and a small walnut plug for the coffee. A little superglue over the top kinda gave it the look of liquid coffee.

The utensils are all pear, and the plates/bowls are spalted maple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got some leviton plug ends that I ordered in the mail today so I made up a couple more extension cords. I only use good quality leviton plugs, no cheap Chinese stuff, lol.



I've got a bunch of these yellow cords. I used to be a repair technician at the home depot tool rental, I repaired everything. The cords are from floor drum Sanders, they are heavy duty 10 gage wire. People would run them over with the drum sander and then they would have to be replaced, originally they where 50' long. They would just get thrown out, so I started salvaging them. That's why you see so much of my stuff with these yellow cords, they are very heavy duty and they where free! You can even make 220v cords with them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I started a new project today that is not for the shop, lol.
It's a table, going to be a little different. I'm making a template because I may end up making more of these if it comes out nice. This is drawn on a piece of solid cardboard, not corrugated.



I cut the pattern out on the scroll saw.



I selected some boards, maple shorts. Been in the shop for years so they are very dry.



I snapped a chalk line on one edge of them and ripped the live edge off with a circular saw.



These boards are really twisted and cupped.



Ripping one edge with the circ saw made it possible to rip 6" boards out of the slabs on the table saw.



Then I jointed them and ran em through the planer, ended up just over 7/8" thick. Then I oriented them for a glue up.



Lots of color variations and some spalt in these boards. Pretty hard maple but I'm not sure what species. Might be Norway maple?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Glad to see you back at it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR




----------



## Wildthings




----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I started a new project today that is not for the shop, lol.
> It's a table, going to be a little different. I'm making a template because I may end up making more of these if it comes out nice. This is drawn on a piece of solid cardboard, not corrugated.
> View attachment 185464
> I cut the pattern out on the scroll saw.
> View attachment 185465
> I selected some boards, maple shorts. Been in the shop for years so they are very dry.
> View attachment 185466
> I snapped a chalk line on one edge of them and ripped the live edge off with a circular saw.
> View attachment 185467
> These boards are really twisted and cupped.
> View attachment 185468
> Ripping one edge with the circ saw made it possible to rip 6" boards out of the slabs on the table saw.
> View attachment 185469
> Then I jointed them and ran em through the planer, ended up just over 7/8" thick. Then I oriented them for a glue up.
> View attachment 185470
> Lots of color variations and some salt in these boards. Pretty hard maple but I'm not sure what species. Might be Norway maple?



You know, the heavy cup in the maple board makes your index finger look crooked...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

This bud vase thing has me going. The last blank I had cut for these things and just still not sure what I am going to do with it yet. This thing really beat me up. My lathe may be “full size” but definitely on the light weight end of full size. Wish I had the turning club’s Powermatic about now......

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

This is going to be fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> This bud vase thing has me going. The last blank I had cut for these things and just still not sure what I am going to do with it yet. This thing really beat me up. My lathe may be “full size” but definitely on the light weight end of full size. Wish I had the turning club’s Powermatic about now......
> 
> View attachment 185484
> 
> View attachment 185485
> 
> View attachment 185486
> 
> View attachment 185487



Garry,

The club is not using it right now. Just stop over and use it on your way to the grocery store (or garage, doctors, fill station, etc.).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Gdurfey said:


> This bud vase thing has me going. The last blank I had cut for these things and just still not sure what I am going to do with it yet. This thing really beat me up. My lathe may be “full size” but definitely on the light weight end of full size. Wish I had the turning club’s Powermatic about now......
> 
> View attachment 185484
> 
> View attachment 185485
> 
> View attachment 185486
> 
> View attachment 185487



Bigger is always better when it comes to lathes  I wish I had the space right now to get the Oneway 2036 out of mothballs and start using it again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just a glue up today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

Made one board into two boards today!!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Made some seam rippers.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Made some seam rippers.
> View attachment 185528




Please show a complete one. My gal sews.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg




----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Please show a complete one. My gal sews.





woodtickgreg said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> View attachment 185529 View attachment 185530


Sweet! I gotta make Betty a couple of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> Made one board into two boards today!!
> 
> View attachment 185526
> 
> View attachment 185527


I made 5 boards into one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> View attachment 185529 View attachment 185530



Cool, otherwise, just looked like handles...for ice-cream scoops, cranks, press drills and so on... and the snow is falling again...got to love spring.


----------



## Tony

Mr. Peet said:


> Cool, otherwise, just looked like handles...for ice-cream scoops, cranks, press drills and so on... and the snow is falling again...got to love spring.



Yes, Spring in Texas. It was 92 today!


----------



## Wildthings

Got up to 91° today. sweated in the shop today putting up air lines for my compressor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I did manage, along with working on the air lines, to make up and paint a little board for my most used tools that I seem to misplace the most! I always use cardboard to layout these things first! Still need to add a couple 1/4" rare earth magnets behind the steel rules and straighten out the little "TEE"

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Took the glue up out of the clamps today. I used a Stanley scraper to scrape the glue squeeze out off and level the joints if they where off a little. I love these scrapers! They are like a card scraper only way easier to use.


 All scraped and ready for some sanding.


 After sanding with 100 grit I set the template on to orient it and ran a pencil around the edge.


 Now I have a cut line to follow.


 I sanded a couple of off cuts to test some colors of stain. I let Betty pick the color afterwards. I dont usually stain wood but I wanted to richen the color up a little on this one. I think it will be nice.


 New blade in the jigsaw and ready to go to work.


 Making progress. I went very slowly and just let the blade do the work. This is thick hard maple. I slowed the blade speed down to minimize the burning, notice I didn't say eliminate, lol. Just reduced it. 



And here it is all cut to rough shape.


 I spent some time with the spindle sander to smooth the edges and remove some burn spots. Betty picked this one for the color. I like it too. The right edge is the natural color with just sanding sealer, stain is on the left.


 
And now I wait for a router bit to come that I ordered. It's a table edge bit. I didnt have a profile on hand that I liked.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TXMoon

Cut up some more beautiful Red Oak blanks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR

Experimenting with dyes and stabilizing

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Gdurfey

@TimR , those are gorgeous. The one on the right really has my attention. Makes me want to get some more cactus juice and get back at it!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful Tim!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Gdurfey said:


> @TimR , those are gorgeous. The one on the right really has my attention. Makes me want to get some more cactus juice and get back at it!!!!


Thanks. Check that one out now after opening it and wetting it down.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man that's nice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

TimR said:


> Thanks. Check that one out now after opening it and wetting it down.
> 
> View attachment 185668



Groovy man!


----------



## TimR

woodtickgreg said:


> Man that's nice!


Thanks, yea this is fun seeing different effects. The one in the middle is black and red...I’m going to try just black on a piece, should look something like this but without the red.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben

Those are f’ng awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

TimR said:


> Experimenting with dyes and stabilizing
> 
> View attachment 185667


What’s the wood you are dying?


----------



## TimR

Tom Smart said:


> What’s the wood you are dying?


Box elder. Seems to take dyes well from looking around at what others use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@TimR , not that the others aren’t pretty (spectacular), I just prefer the separation of the colors in the one you split. Just a preference and yes; splitting it....wow!!


----------



## Tom Smart

This thing _has got_ to go back together easier than its coming apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang! What'd you tear it apart for?


----------



## Tom Smart

I’m installing, trying to anyway, a helical cutter head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh yeah. Forgot you bought it.


----------



## TimR

Tom Smart said:


> I’m installing, trying to anyway, a helical cutter head.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

There’s a how to video online and, of course, they are using a new machine with no dirt, sawdust, grease. The parts just fall right off. I’m trying to get stuck pieces off with damaging them or surrounding bits. And then there’s always that one screw with the head that strips. Current stumbling block is the aluminum pulley that’s supposed to slip right off the shaft. Well....

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tom Smart

TimR said:


> View attachment 185702


Yeah, no kidding.....


----------



## Tom Smart

Sometimes you need to use words that just don’t fit the “family oriented” forum.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

BTDT


----------



## Spinartist

TimR said:


> Thanks. Check that one out now after opening it and wetting it down.
> 
> View attachment 185668

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've been waiting for you to get around to this Tom. I'm considering that one but I want to hear your thoughts on how it works after you use it a bit.


----------



## Tom Smart

Took me awhile to get to Lowe’s for the couple of things I needed. Finally got there today. Looks like I’ve got to go back to find a gear puller to get this pulley off.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm at a stand still on the table until the router bit gets here. So I got bored and switched gears.
Chose a chunk of walnut.


 
About 3" thick.


 
I marked it with a compass and cut a round out on the bandsaw.


 Mounted on the lathe with a wood worm screw. It's a biggun! just barely clears the bed.


 
There was a branch that runs through it and it was very soft and punky. This scratch all almost fell into it. Unfortunately I have to turn this out. Bowl just got a lot smaller.


 
This makes me happy. Workin in my happy place.


 
This walnut was cut in 2010, very dry. Look how it's almost polished, sanded to 320. It doesn't have any finish on it yet.


 
The pile of chips from todays session. 3 buckets full, lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR

Very nice walnut bowl Greg. Sucks to find little surprises like that, but turned out fine. I was turning an old piece of crotch maple with a bazillion (autocorrect approved it) little worm holes. Was a challenge with dry undercut and interrupted cut. I expected a dramatic catch that never happened.  Yea, I know...already looks like it had a dramatic catch! 
Will sand tomorrow and put a finish on.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Took me awhile to get to Lowe’s for the couple of things I needed. Finally got there today. Looks like I’ve got to go back to find a gear puller to get this pulley off.



Tom, the last time I needed one I went to AutoZone. They took my CC and put a $50 deposit on it until I brought the puller back. No charge, can't beat it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Makes me pucker just lookin at it Tim. I cant wait to see this one with a finish on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> Tom, the last time I needed one I went to AutoZone. They took my CC and put a $50 deposit on it until I brought the puller back. No charge, can't beat it!


I just looked and they are $19.99 there. Of course Harbor Freight has a set of 3 for $19.99. Likely a one time tool for me so if they do loan them out that’s the best solution for me. Thanks, Tony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Tim, these are super cool.


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> I just looked and they are $19.99 there. Of course Harbor Freight has a set of 3 for $19.99. Likely a one time tool for me so if they do loan them out that’s the best solution for me. Thanks, Tony.


I've got the HF one and it has lasted for quite awhile. Works good!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TimR

Cutting some blanks for Mortar and Pestle challenge. These are red tip photinia freebies if you know where to go. 
The first pic is of the log I cut them from. Been air drying for about 8 yrs, 10” long and over 21 lbs! This stuff is crazy hard, like blonde ironwood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cool looking stuff, cant wait to see what it looks like turned. I've never seen it before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR

Finished the maple crotch piece from yesterday’s mayhem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

TimR said:


> Cutting some blanks for Mortar and Pestle challenge. These are red tip photinia freebies if you know where to go.
> The first pic is of the log I cut them from. Been air drying for about 8 yrs, 10” long and over 21 lbs! This stuff is crazy hard, like blonde ironwood.
> View attachment 185723
> 
> View attachment 185724
> 
> View attachment 185725
> 
> View attachment 185726
> 
> View attachment 185727



Don't have any in the wood sample collection...


----------



## Tom Smart

The offending pulley. 


 


Off in seconds with the puller. Had to go to 3 places to get it, and no loaners Tony. 



 

New cutter head installed. A bit tricky getting it lined up with the bearings. 



 

A piece of scrap oak from a fence project. Came off the machine with about a 220 grit finish, maybe better. The only sound is now from the fan motor and dust collector, no blade noise!



 

Anyone need a 3 prong puller?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | Useful 1


----------



## TimR

I wonder if my Makita can be retrofitted?? I’ll have to look into that. Who doesn’t like less noise??


----------



## Tom Smart

Don’t get me wrong, Tim, it’s still loud with the fan motor but with the blades I had on my ear muffs. I’ll still wear them but the dbs are way down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Sometimes I feel like Gilligan. The _“Three Hour Project”_ always takes me 3 days.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks for the report Tom. That is the grizzly brand cutter head right? Not the Byrd head.


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks for the report Tom. That is the grizzly brand cutter head right? Not the Byrd head.


Yes sir, the Grizzly. One part didn’t go back on the machine, a push lock lever for the head inside. The regular head had a hex shape shaft the lever would fit over to keep the head from turning when changing the blades. The 
Grizzly head has a beefier round shaft it would not fit over. Not required really.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Didn't do much in the shop today, spent most of the day grocery shopping and taking care of domestic issues, lol. But I did get in the shop for a quickie to finish one side of the bowl I'm working on.
I decided it needed a little something so I cut 2 grooves in it and burned it in with a wire. Got the finish on the bottom.


 I think this looks a little better. It really has a nice chatoyance with the finish on now.


 I reversed it and have it mounted in the chuck. Ready to hollow the inside now.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

@TimR sent me some goodies in the mail, and I couldn’t wait to try my hand at making something. Thanks Tim!

Sea urchin shells and African blackwood. I filled these with medium thick CA to make them a little less fragile... I accidentally crushed one of the other urchin shells just picking it up, so the glue seemed like a necessity.

My wife has already laid claim to this pair.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## TimR

DKMD said:


> @TimR sent me some goodies in the mail, and I couldn’t wait to try my hand at making something. Thanks Tim!
> 
> Sea urchin shells and African blackwood. I filled these with medium thick CA to make them a little less fragile... I accidentally crushed one of the other urchin shells just picking it up, so the glue seemed like a necessity.
> 
> My wife has already laid claim to this pair.
> 
> View attachment 185775


That's an awesome set of earrings! I know what you mean about their fragility. I've used low expanding (window/door) foam for the regular size urchins, but the Med or thicker CA is a good trick to remember for the small ones.
Oh, and i've dyed them too using dyes used for wood...works well.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> @TimR sent me some goodies in the mail, and I couldn’t wait to try my hand at making something. Thanks Tim!
> 
> Sea urchin shells and African blackwood. I filled these with medium thick CA to make them a little less fragile... I accidentally crushed one of the other urchin shells just picking it up, so the glue seemed like a necessity.
> 
> My wife has already laid claim to this pair.
> 
> View attachment 185775



Doc, I use white glue, Elmers, and coat the inside of them really well, makes them a lot sturdier. Great job by the way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tony

I glued up a blank and started on my mortar for the challenge.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR

Tony said:


> I glued up a blank and started on my mortar for the challenge.
> View attachment 185784


You and Eric...just trying to make the rest of us look like slouches. 
I suppose I'll get started tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

I drilled out some tapered bearing.... So, had a cracked axle on my utility trailer. ran it for months like that, then ordered new axles, new axles had bigger spindles. Mine were 1.372, new ones were 1.375 inner bearing. On the old calipers, thickness of a line. I had assumed common standard sizes.

New axles showed up 3 weeks late, while taking out the old axles, found some springs broken and hidden behind the U-bolts. No one carries replacement springs within a 2 hour drive (in the 1990's every one had them). Ordered replacements, on line, just like the spring supply and replacement shops now do. Another week wait for a 3 day delivery. Installed new springs and axles, got all new hardware with grease fittings. Old hubs didn't slide on. The *BIG* spindle difference discovered. 

I was contracted to remove and dispose of a 1990 Terry RV tag-along trailer last May. So that afternoon I picked it up, got it home and pulled a hub. Yeah... it worked. So replaced my old hubs and 4 on 9.44" Fayette-Dayton rims with common 6 on 5.5" rims and got the utility trailer road ready and running. During the few days that followed with decent weather, worked on recycling the other Terry RV trailer. Got it down to the frame, now need hubs and wheels to move it.

Last night and this morning, took the Timken LM48548 bearings and sanded the ID bigger. Took a 1/2" wide by 5" long 50 grit belt sandpaper piece, rolled in, placed it in my 1"& 1/8th hole saw, threaded a 1/4" of sandpaper strip out of the one side slot of the cup (slots used to un-thread after use). Sanded until grit was gone on the exposed paper, fed another 1/4" out and continued sanding, several times until the strip either broke off or reached 1.25" long. Then checked it with the scrap trailer spindle. If too small, sanded more. Took about 20-30 minutes per bearing, but cheaper than the $90 per bearing to get the odd combination size. After all, hoping to sell the frame, and would rather make a few than to pay to sell it. Here are a few pictures, have others if you like. The sanding heat melted the grease out of the bearings, so I repacked them before putting things back together.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum

I don't have a shop yet at the new place so I went to work on a outdoor project yesterday. I used some cedar timbers that I milled this spring for a raised garden bed. Almost 40' of 3' wide bed total. The higher portion with the posts will get fencing to keep the deer from chowing down on my vedgies, I will plant things that deer are less likely to eat in the lower beds. Long range plan is to make some removable side panels and a roof for the high part to make it into a spring and fall greenhouse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's awesome right there! But if the deer there are like they are here, there's nothing they won't eat!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's awesome right there! But if the deer there are like they are here, there's nothing they won't eat!


Never have had a problem with onions and garlic. I know they will eat them but I don't think they ate favorite food. I do have a electric fence charger if needed. I also have a lead poison application tool, about 150 grains at 2500 feet per second is usually lethal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished the walnut bowl up today.
After hollowing it out I reversed it again and mounted it in the cole jaws to remove the mortice on the bottom.



Mortice gone, lol.


 Finished size is approximately 12" across and 2 1/2" tall. Had one little knot I filled with ca to to strengthen it.


 
One nice spot of figure.


 
Added a little detail to the bottom.


 
Side view edge detail.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65

I just hung out with the local wildlife. 



Kitten from last fall has all of a sudden decided it wants to sit on the bench/lathe while I'm working. Sprayed it a couple of times with a stream of shavings and it is getting the message.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@woodtickgreg 
Greg, where did you get those grips for the Cole jaws? I tried to make some one time but....that didn't work!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cats aren't allowed in my shop, or in the basement for that matter. But when I'm upstairs the are always on or around me. That's a cut little one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @woodtickgreg
> Greg, where did you get those grips for the Cole jaws? I tried to make some one time but....that didn't work!


@Spinartist made them for me. I think he drinks alot of wine, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @woodtickgreg
> Greg, where did you get those grips for the Cole jaws? I tried to make some one time but....that didn't work!



Eric, if you need some corks let me know.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thanks but I have them. I just need them made. You game?


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dont know how he drilled such perfect holes in them, cork is not easy to drill as it wants to just tear out. They are just a straight thru hole with a longer bolt past through. It's the drilling of the hole that is the trick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mount them into a chuck with the proper size jaws. If you don't have jaws small enough and it's under 1" OD, remove the jaws and insert in to the slides. They will hold it for drilling. I do this on my Nova Chucks because of the stops. Some chucks don't have them and the jaws might come out while setting up, maybe? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TXMoon

Put up some more shelves to hold all the wood I am collecting, and re-sawing down.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Finally finished up this candle holder. It looked promising on the lathe, wonky piece of wood, and I just don’t think I did it justice. I mean, I like it, but I don’t believe I used the odd shape. Then I lost a big piece of bark, so....well, y’all know. Anyway, I still enjoyed the turn and gives me thoughts for the future.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @woodtickgreg
> Greg, where did you get those grips for the Cole jaws? I tried to make some one time but....that didn't work!




I drilled them on lathe using spiget jaws & brad point drill bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Turned a pair of wood mallets. Texas ebony. Almost twins. Both a shade over 1 lb ea.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

That was an incredible piece of wood!!


----------



## Rocking RP

Got it at SWAT two years ago. I really liked the way they turned out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Rocking RP said:


> Got it at SWAT two years ago. I really liked the way they turned out.



From Wendy?


----------



## Sprung

I walked through it a couple times - once on the way out to the back patio to put the burgers on the grill and again to go back in the house to eat dinner. Mid-40's, sunny, with no wind - nice weather for grilling.

Oh, and was in there for a few minutes earlier dropping off the contents of a package that arrived today - brackets that I will use to mount PVC pipes for dust collection to the walls and ceiling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

woodtickgreg said:


> Finished the walnut bowl up today.
> After hollowing it out I reversed it again and mounted it in the cole jaws to remove the mortice on the bottom.
> View attachment 185860
> Mortice gone, lol.
> View attachment 185862 Finished size is approximately 12" across and 2 1/2" tall. Had one little knot I filled with ca to to strengthen it.
> View attachment 185863
> One nice spot of figure.
> View attachment 185864
> Added a little detail to the bottom.
> View attachment 185865
> Side view edge detail.
> View attachment 185866


Superb finish Greg. The little details on the bottom are a proper finish to a well done piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP

@Tony yes from Wendy. Usually wait until Sunday morning. Can get some good deals. Not a lot of selection by then, but I’ve come back with some pretty good wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> @Spinartist made them for me. I think he drinks alot of wine, lol.




Haven't drank in two n half years. Running low on corks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Came into my shop this morning and got a couple blanks ready to put in vacuum chamber, turned the pump on...nothin!
GFCI...check. 
This is my Harbor Freight pump I’ve had for 8-9 yrs. 


 
Plugged in securely...check. 
Pulled pump out of cubby and checked rotor was free to move...check.
Ruhroh!
Pulled electrical cover off and pulled stuff out. Not sure about capacitors...never have been, but disconnected and discharged with a 50 kohm resistor. I think it was @woodtickgreg recently commented that bulging not always present if failed. Checked no voltage across terminals then proceeded to see what else to check.
Pulled some little device out, determining it was a thermal overload device, and seemed ok with continuity across its terminals. 


 
I’m starting to think switch is culprit.
Popped it out and saw heat evidence on two connectors. 


 
Marked and disconnected all 4 wires. Tested continuity on switch across all combinations switch on and off...a dud, pretty much nothing conductive to passing electrons, I’m positive. There’s a joke there somewhere.


 
I then proceeded to disassemble the switch. Used two small screwdrivers to release the small pivot catch on each side...here’s where you have to be careful.


 
Without being inside this switch before, didn’t know what manner of spring might come flying out. This one was tame. I opened it up and sure enough the contacts were all dirty with some sort of electrical grime...not sure what else to call it.


 


 
Down inside the switch body is tough to get to, I just stuck a small drill bit in to hand scrape the contact till some shiny appeared.
Did same on the contact springs , then CAd a piece of 180 grit on a tapered popsicle stick to clean the spade terminals on the switch. 


 
Tested continuity and both poles tested fine. 
Put some Nyogel grease on terminals before putting everything back together. 
Pump started right up...woohoo!
Oh..good thing I pulled it from it’s cubby because I was able to see the oil was down on the min mark! Fixed that one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Tim, thought for sure your switch would have been dead. That’s some perseverance. Great job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR

Oh, I did locate the same switch on eBay but ships from China. 3 of them for $6...so next time I’ll just swap out the switch and be done with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

Nice fix, Tim. I had to do a similar fix on my spindle sander a while ago when it turned out that the switch was packed with sanding dust. Except the cheapest I found, even on eBay, for an exact replacement was $12 + shipping. Cleaned out the switch and it's been working since.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great job on the troubleshooting and diagnostic. Glad to hear you got it all sorted out and up and running again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Got the majority of my shop set up. Started the build on my major missing fixture. I have yet to have a good stout flat bench. I decided that now is as good a time as any to build one. It's just dimensional lumber but will serve its purpose. Got the top boards all jointed, planed and ripped to size and glued up. Feels soooo good to be building stuff again. Even if it's just a bench for the shop......can't go into the shop with out some company either... She insists lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have made many a bench out of dimensional lumber, it will serve you well. I've also glued many a floor just like you did, lol.  Cute pooch, how could you say no to that face. Hope she didnt walk through the glue, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Not much of anything. Cleaned, well straightened up and sorted some blanks. Also finished a couple of goose calls. The one with the clear insert is Circasian walnut. The black insert is with elm burl.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## wyowoodwrker

wyowoodwrker said:


> Got the majority of my shop set up. Started the build on my major missing fixture. I have yet to have a good stout flat bench. I decided that now is as good a time as any to build one. It's just dimensional lumber but will serve its purpose. Got the top boards all jointed, planed and ripped to size and glued up. Feels soooo good to be building stuff again. Even if it's just a bench for the shop......can't go into the shop with out some company either... She insists lol.
> 
> View attachment 185958
> 
> View attachment 185959


Got the old #8 out from the estate sale score. Sharpened the blade and away we go. This is a heck of a good upper body workout lol. I'm having a blast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Got told dinner is ready so I had better come inside. Time for dinner and a little pain medicine..... Maker's Mark over ice and a splash of ginger ale.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## TXMoon

wyowoodwrker said:


> ..... Maker's Mark over ice and a splash of ginger ale.



That does sound good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

This is more of a will be doing than did do, got the shipping notification that my lumber order is heading my way. Ordered 100bf of hard maple,cherry, walnut, and Ambrosia maple. Yay! I better get my butt in gear and get the bench done lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Finished a run of some styluses, styli? Dunno. All using various parts because I didn't like any off the shelf kits. Wanted something more permanent sized.

Also spent the weekend getting an e-commerce website up and running so I can try to keep working with all my summer art shows cancelled....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Had the time and scraps. Made some Ruth Niles bottle openers over the last couple days. Sold all I had last year at the only craft fair I do. Ran out of stoppers but was on a roll so have to order some more. Thought I’d better get going, after all Christmas is just around the corner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

No work in the shop for me the last 2 days, i used the good weather to get some things done outside. Supposed to rain for the next 2 days so that means shoptime!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

Worked on some projects in the shop along with mowing the lawn. Before dinner, wife and I sat on the porch sipping Pendleton and calling ducks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Made a pen blank mold as experimenting with overage when casting. Tired of dealing with flimsy little molds with aluminum foil and duct tape. 
3/4” sq x 5-1/2”
Used some silicone mold from Amazon but need to make some other molds and this stuff just too expensive for amount of material. It does a good job though so not unhappy with results.
Thinking about something called Cast a Mold 25T from Specialty Resins, if anyone familiar with it or other options...would appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13

I wasn't in my shop but more like outside of shop. I made a platform for our seasonal inflatable pool. The ladder will have an area to rest on outide of the pool, and we'll have a place to remove shoes before getting in.
I used a few 8' trex planks and 2, 2x4 pt for underneath em.
Nothing fancy.
Here's some pix.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I wasn't in my shop but more like outside of shop. I made a platform for our seasinal inflatable pool. The ladder will have an area to rest on outide of the pool, and we'll have a place to remove shoes before getting in.
> I used a few 8' trex planks and 2, 2x4 pt for underneath em.
> Nothing fancy.
> Here's some pix.
> View attachment 186210
> 
> View attachment 186211
> 
> View attachment 186212
> 
> View attachment 186213




That pool looks a bit chunky...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> That pool looks a bit chunky...


Just add water.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Spinartist said:


> That pool looks a bit chunky...


It also looks like it would be a hard or catastrophic landing if you jumped in or dove into it. Wasn't it just last week you guys had snow there, or maybe two weeks ago? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well today was a total rain day, so that ment shop time, lol.
I didnt have a base plate large enough to clear the bit. So I just slowly lowered the base a cut through it with the bit, essentially made a zero clearance plate for the bit, lol. But man talk about stink! I dont know what the material of the base is but man did it stink cutting it.


 I figured I would try the bosch 1617 because it's easier to handle and is variable speed. If it didnt have the power to turn the big bit plan B was the 3hp porter cable. But that things a beast. The bosch worked fine.


 First pass, each consecutive pass was shallower and slower. This is a big bit. There was lots of burning no matter what I did mostly on the endgrain.


 Before I made the final pass I fixed this defect with some ca and sanding dust from the same wood.


 Then I flipped it and gave the new trim router a test run with an 1/8" roundover bit.


 
At this pointe it was lots of hand sanding to remove the burn spots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Once I finally finished sanding everything to 220 and the top surface to 320 it was time to stain. I dont normally use stain but on this project it really balanced the wood and richened it up. Minwax.is my go to stain because it's a penetrating stain.
This one is called colonial maple and I'm putting it on maple. It does have a very slight reddish tint.



This is the bottom half done so you can see the contrast.



It really brings out the grain of the wood.



The bottom done and wiped off with a clean white rag.



The top bare wood.



And fully stained.



Its hard to capture the true color with a cell phone.



The side profile of the table top.



I'll let this dry overnite and seal it with a coat of amber varnish, that will darken it a bit and remove some of the reddish hue. I did a test board and it came out nice.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Once I finally finished sanding everything to 220 and the top surface to 320 it was time to stain. I dont normally use stain but on this project it really balanced the wood and richened it up. Minwax.is my go to stain because it's a penetrating stain.
> This one is called colonial maple and I'm putting it on maple. It does have a very slight reddish tint.
> View attachment 186255
> This is the bottom half done so you can see the contrast.
> View attachment 186256
> It really brings out the grain of the wood.
> View attachment 186257
> The bottom done and wiped off with a clean white rag.
> View attachment 186259
> The top bare wood.
> View attachment 186260
> And fully stained.
> View attachment 186261
> Its hard to capture the true color with a cell phone.
> View attachment 186262
> The side profile of the table top.
> View attachment 186263
> I'll let this dry overnite and seal it with a coat of amber varnish, that will darken it a bit and remove some of the reddish hue. I did a test board and it came out nice.
> View attachment 186264
> 
> View attachment 186258



Greg, I made a few custom bases for my router with some plexiglass, set the factory one of top of the new one, drill the holes and mark the center, then drill whatever size hole I needed in the middle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Greg, I made a few custom bases for my router with some plexiglass, set the factory one of top of the new one, drill the holes and mark the center, then drill whatever size hole I needed in the middle.


I keep telling myself I need to do that, but for some reason I never get around to doing it. I need to do it for the big porter cable too. I guess I need to put it on my list, if I dont write it down it wont get done, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> It also looks like it would be a hard or catastrophic landing if you jumped in or dove into it. Wasn't it just last week yopu guys had snow there, or maybe two weeks ago? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)



We did have snow. This week its all rain though....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

@woodtickgreg Greg that is one he$$uva profile on that beast. Awesome looking...love the color

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Shop time was minimal yesterday. Luckily, one of the scrap yards opened up last week, so yesterday wife and I made the run. Funny, New York based company, in NY considered essential, so they defied PA order as the PA yard feeds the NY yard.

We had stuff from that camper we demoed, a metal roof from an old shed rebuild, and an oil fired boiler. A house up the road ran out of oil and froze over winter. Lot of the lines froze too. They are remodeling, going to LP heat with radiant floors. Steel was low but copper and brass were good prices.

Kid at the scrap yard hit the wooden sides of the trailer with the massive grapple and broke 3 of the 2" x 4" pocket stakes. Wife was frustrated when I said it was OK, and was not going to make an issue of it. When we got home, took me an hour to find some treated outdoor wood, cut to length, rip to width and round the edges to fit the pockets. Only 3 of the screws snapped when backing out of the old stakes. Forgot to use the framing square to upright the stakes on the first two, but did on the third. Seeing how horribly out of plumb the center one was, I quickly backed the screws out and plumbed it. The first one was a little crooked. If others pick at it, I'll adjust it. Being the very back stake at the gate, has twice as many screws, it looks to compliment the gate and with sprinkles from above, called it quits.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Applying finish today. 1 coat of sanding sealer on both sides, followed up by water base polyurethane. 2 coats on the bottom. And as many as it takes on the top until I get the look I like.
After the first coat a raking light really helps to see where your finish is.
This is the bottom, second wet coat.


 
The top will be sanded in between coats. This is gonna take awhile.........

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I think I'm at 5 or 6 coats now, kinda lost track. I'm going to see how it looks in the morning. I think I'm there but well see. Its building finish nice now and starting to level out. It's a fine line applying this waterbase poly, if you dont put enough on it will dry before it levels out. I've sanded with 220 a few times and just layed down a heavy coat so I'm hoping it levels out some.
I wish I had a hvlp sprayer and could spray this stuff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Greg, that’s a beauty. Thanks for as much play by play as you’ve done so far. !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

More play by play, lol.
Today I looked at the table top after the finish dried, it had the build that I was looking for. First thing I did was sanded the dust nibs with some 400 grit paper. I followed that up with 0000 steel wool.
I use liberon brand steel wool, there is a difference, it is very high quality and super fine, doesn't crumble.


 I probably could have stopped with the steel wool as it left a very nice satin finish. But i followed it up with some automotive scratch remover and a buffer. This brought the gloss of the semi gloss finish back.


 I followed that up with paste wax and a lambswool pad on the buffer.


 it came out pretty nice, I wiped it down a few more times after this.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

TimR said:


> Greg, that’s a beauty. Thanks for as much play by play as you’ve done so far. !


Thanks man, I just try and contribute to the site and hopefully post things that others find interesting, and maybe even learn something, be inspired, or just entertained.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Heres the link for the finished table.
https://woodbarter.com/threads/singer-table-my-version.42130/


----------



## woodtickgreg

After I finished the table up I had some time so I worked on the dust collection for the shop a little more. I've never had dust collection in any of my shops before and I'm really liking it now that I have it.
I like these blue flexible and extendable hoses from Rockler. So I put one on the HF collector. 


 This is the old hose, about 10' long and stiff. The new hose extends to 21' and collapses to 4' when it's not needed.


 Much easier to store.


 and it extends to the jointer without moving either machine.


 Connects to the table saw and to the lathe dust hood as well.


 This is the exhaust elbow eyesore on my other dust collector. It's going to go and the old rigid hose from the other dust collector will replace this. It will seal better as well and I wont have to retape it.


 Put an elbow on the drum sander.


 And adapted some fittings to the new disc sander.


 I installed a blue Rockler hose on the cyclone. It will reach all the tools on the other end of the shop.


 
Now I need to get some more fittings for a couple of other hook ups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## wyowoodwrker

I think I gave the UPS guy a hernia today.....today I unpacked my delivery and put it in my shop.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

@wyowoodwrker That's a nice stash!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

woodtickgreg said:


> @wyowoodwrker That's a nice stash!


Yes I'm excited to get some stuff built. The ambrosia maple is going to be a dining room table and have cherry accents. The rest is for boxes and cutting boards and whatever else I can come up with. I'm a sucker for the ambrosia and cherry combo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TimR

Gorgeous day yesterday and today , we fixed a slope next to my workshop (on the left) and put down some love-grass, so watered it in this morning. 
Had a bunch of good dirt left over, so moving it down from one temporary place to one more permanent. 
Oh, and stuck a couple tomato plants in the ground!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Got my bench top flattened, sanded and a coat of Danish oil on it. Not a bad looking bench top. Let that dry for a bit while I get the legs and aprons ready, then cut the joinery.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a fine looking top!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rocking RP

Made some scratch awls. Bocote, red bud, ABW, walnut & salt cedar.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Maverick

Very cool. Are those bullet casings for the ferrule?


----------



## Rocking RP

Yes. 45 cal & 10mm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Maverick

Nice way to repurpose them. I had not seen that before.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Those are very cool!  well done sir!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

@Rocking RP are those the icepicks from here?


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Finished the bench. Thing is pretty stout, the top weighs a ton lol

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Rocking RP

Tony said:


> @Rocking RP are those the icepicks from here?


No. I use music wire, grind the point and re-heat treat the point to reharden.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## David Hill

@woodtickgreg 

The HF collector is what I use too! Have mine routed into a cyclone collector then outside. Chips and stuff in the trashcan, dust goes outside thru the wall.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Happened upon a tree service taking down a walnut tree last Friday. Grabbed a branch section with only a little color in the middle (they haven't gotten to main trunk yet), so cut it in half and split it down the middle. Will get four natural edge bowls out of this. Don't know if I can save the bark edge, but will use copious amounts of CA on this first one and see.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's very cool and one you can let warp and twist as it dries because it will just add to the piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

This was the freshest/wettest I've turned. Continuous spray while turning. Most fresh wood I turn is harvested in winter and I'll get a little free water, but this one wet everything down. Even let it spin a while after turning to get as much out as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1

Got a good start on my new shop door, just need to find some more pallets now.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's cool looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I finished up the psi cyclone hook up.
Put a quick attach rockler dust right nozzle on it. I like these things, got em on both dust collectors now.


 
Then I took off all of this, to much trouble to keep sealed. This is the exhaust side of the DC, goes to the filters.



I used the old hose from the harbor freight dust collector. Than meant only 2 joints to seal instead of many.



Then I turned my attention to the new disc sander. @Tony sent me some velcro for the disc so I can use hook and loop paper instead of PSA disc. Much easier and quicker to change grits or used up paper. I removed the table and the dust shroud, wiped the disc down with acetone to clean it.


 Applied the velcro, had just enough to cover the disc.



Then I trimmed the excess off.


 
Put a new 120 grit hook and loop paper on.


 
Put the dust shroud and table back on and squared it up.


 
Good to go, thanks Tony!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Today I finished up the psi cyclone hook up.
> Put a quick attach rockler dust right nozzle on it. I like these things, got em on both dust collectors now.
> View attachment 186762
> Then I took off all of this, to much trouble to keep sealed. This is the exhaust side of the DC, goes to the filters.
> View attachment 186770
> I used the old hose from the harbor freight dust collector. Than meant only 2 joints to seal instead of many.
> View attachment 186763
> Then I turned my attention to the new disc sander. @Tony sent me some velcro for the disc so I can use hook and loop paper instead of PSA disc. Much easier and quicker to change grits or used up paper. I removed the table and the dust shroud, wiped the disc down with acetone to clean it.
> View attachment 186764 Applied the velcro, had just enough to cover the disc.
> View attachment 186765
> Then I trimmed the excess off.
> View attachment 186766
> Put a new 120 grit hook and loop paper on.
> View attachment 186767
> Put the dust shroud and table back on and squared it up.
> View attachment 186768
> Good to go, thanks Tony!
> View attachment 186769



Looks good, glad it worked out!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Started a little project for my sister. She sent me a little wooden spoon/spatula thingy that she said was her favorite and asked if I could make her a new one.
So I picked out some maple and traced out some patterns. I also layed out some larger thingys that I have made before. Figured I'd give her some extras.


 These are some patterns that I made a long time ago for some kitchen tools I made once before.


 I put a 1/8" blade on the bandsaw to rough cut out the blanks. Never used one of these before, man can you cut a tight curve!


 the rough cut blanks.


 I figured I would try and make the handles on the lathe this time. Last time I used a router and a roundover bit.


 First one came out good. Finish is my own blend and food safe. She'll get a jar of it with the tools.


 This one is a little darker, its left over maple from the singer table.


 Handles are all done, just need to cut the ends off of some of them and sand the ends.


 
So that's what I got done today in the shop. Shaping the working end is for another day. I only broke one while turning it, lol, it had a bark inclusion.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh, and I ruined one of my carbide insert turning tools. The screw was totally frozen and would not come out, and I always grease them when I put them in. I had to drill out the screw, things where going good until I broke the 4-40 tap of in the tool. Only fix now is to grind the end of and re machine it to re make it, grrr.
Guys, grease your screws in these tools, dont go super tight with the screws, just snug. And occassionally loosen them up and regrease them.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Sincere 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , Greg , someone posted a spatula in a thread and they had turned the handles. I made the pattern, cut some blanks, and........I actually moved them out of the way today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I did Garry.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/spatula-how-to.39864/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Finished a woodturning job by turning 51 cap thingies today that are going on a ceiling. 5" across x 2 1/8". Done free hand with 1/4" round scraper, bowl gouge, parting tool, & 4 calipers. 
So 51 pieces @ $25 each in 7 1/2 hours today =  $1,275.00
 Now that's a good days pay!!!
I need those kind of jobs every week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So, my shop adventures were varied today......and if everyone would email my wife, I think I proved I need a bigger wood shop. Worked on our new mantle and think I figured out how to mount it. Planted some old school “really, an old school” stage floor boards. May need to go down and get a few more for projects. And just miscellaneous stuff.........


Also, thanks Tom for posting a link to you spatula tutorial.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

After buying this latest slab, took the suggestion to try to build a flattening jig for a router. Had thought of that when I bought my other slabs but wasn’t sure. Well, this one really needs it. This is smaller in size and very basic, but think it will do the job for now. With this particular slab, I will have to wedge it so I can take off high spots from both sides.









just need the router bit; will hit up woodcraft tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> After buying this latest slab, took the suggestion to try to build a flattening jig for a router. Had thought of that when I bought my other slabs but wasn’t sure. Well, this one really needs it. This is smaller in size and very basic, but think it will do the job for now. With this particular slab, I will have to wedge it so I can take off high spots from both sides.
> 
> View attachment 186900
> 
> View attachment 186901
> 
> just need the router bit; will hit up woodcraft tomorrow.


When you wedge it use a spot of hot melt glue to hold everything in place. It'll peel off easily when your done. Good thing is you only have to do that on one side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got em shaped and rough sanded. Gotta hollow out the spoon yet. I have a double cut burr that I'll use in a die grinder to hollow it.
I need to hand sand this to final finish before applying the bees wax and mineral oil finish.


 Playing with the shapes a little. I use these curved tools in my kitchen, they are quite handy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

No picture, will get that tomorrow, but did go down and get a flattening bit for the router and got started this afternoon. Needed some shop therapy.....more on that later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Had a chance to get some shop time in over the weekend. Started my table build. I'm going for a trestle style table with 2 benches. It will be ambrosia maple tops with cherry legs on the table and cherry for the legs and aprons on the benches. So far I've gotten the bench tops milled and glued up, and the leg blanks milled and glued up for the benches. No design on paper for this project just an idea in my head and going for it. This will be the first time I have built any furniture. I've made a few boxes before and other odds and ends but nothing of this scale so I'm taking my time and thinking through every step. It's been fun so far and I'm just getting started.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TXMoon

I never claim to be the brightest bulb on the tree but I bought my air cleaner just as this whole CV mess hit so it's been sitting in the box until I could get someone to come over and help me hang it from the ceiling.. Then last Sunday (6 weeks later) I was in the garage and realized I could just set it on the top of my new shelves.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

TXMoon said:


> I never claim to be the brightest bulb on the tree but I bought my air cleaner just as this whole CV mess hit so it's been sitting in the box until I could get someone to come over and help me hang it from the ceiling.. Then last Sunday (6 weeks later) I was in the garage and realized I could just set it on the top of my new shelves.
> View attachment 187106



You should've called me Kevin, I could've helped you get it up close to the ceiling. Oh wait, never mind.......

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## TimR

TXMoon said:


> I never claim to be the brightest bulb on the tree but I bought my air cleaner just as this whole CV mess hit so it's been sitting in the box until I could get someone to come over and help me hang it from the ceiling.. Then last Sunday (6 weeks later) I was in the garage and realized I could just set it on the top of my new shelves.
> View attachment 187106


Creative way to get it going! Could actually keep shimming boards under it till able to mount. I'm assuming you're just hanging it from some hooks and eyes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Yesterday afternoon was nice. Finished up the slab flattening. Need to tweak my jig some but the idea was right. Also finished up a couple cutting boards that have been in work too long. Started out as one, then thought about the dimensions and decided to cut into two. Oak, walnut, yellow heart, and purple heart. Finished in Watco butcher block finish and added the rubber feet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I sanded spoons thingys. Got 6 done, 1 more to carve and finish up and then I'll post a pic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

Finally getting started on this Buttonwood coffee table.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Is it gray? Is that the natural color?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man look at the curl in that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Is it gray? Is that the natural color?


I’m only to 120 grit. I suspect more colors and variation will show. Greys, tans, yellows. This is another Buttonwood project.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh lord. That's gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Gdurfey

More progress. Actually used a story board. Using dowels to secure the mantle; and some construction adhesive eventually. Got it set in place though. Now back off to apply some type of finish and paint the wall where the other mantle was. Going with a new color and do some type of accent.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Blueglass

Today’s progress. I need to cut it down and get casting epoxy for the voids.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a beautiful slab, it's really going to pop when the finish is applied.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Maverick

Made the wife a backscratcher from a piece of olive limb I got from @Nubsnstubs Jerry.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Not sure I'd call it wood working necessarily but it did require the use of the table saw and planer so...... The wife wanted a trellis for our pea plants to climb and we discussed a "Catio" outdoor patio for the cat that's enclosed so they don't escape......so we combined them. And built this together.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## wyowoodwrker

wyowoodwrker said:


> Not sure I'd call it wood working necessarily but it did require the use of the table saw and planer so...... The wife wanted a trellis for our pea plants to climb and we discussed a "Catio" outdoor patio for the cat that's enclosed so they don't escape......so we combined them. And built this together.
> 
> View attachment 187368

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Maverick said:


> Made the wife a backscratcher from a piece of olive limb I got from @Nubsnstubs Jerry.
> 
> View attachment 187342
> 
> View attachment 187343
> 
> View attachment 187344


That's pretty cool John. It's a shame the person I got the wood from had split them. But, you did that olive some real justice. It looks good on both sides.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

Nubsnstubs said:


> That's pretty cool John. It's a shame the person I got the wood from had split them. But, you did that olive some real justice. It looks good on both sides.......... Jerry (in Tucson)



Thanks Jerry, and FYI, they were plenty dry. I drilled the hole over 4” deep and sawdust was dry throughout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Got a start on my gavel, and was kept company by the three stooges! These are three of the kittens born last October.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finally got ahold of someone at Rikon to address the issue of the variable speed not working on the midi lathe. The tech suggested that I check to see if it was getting a good connection where the speed controll plugs in.
I had to unbolt the lathe and remove it from the stand. And then remove 2 screws to pull the electrical box out from the bottom of the lathe.



I unplugged and reconnected this plug and it worked fine, loose connection. I tested it before putting it all back together. It's good to go.



Then I worked on the last spoon for my sister, got it about 80% done. Sanding the inside sucks! I had to quit because my fingers kept cramping up, lol. I have a little more sanding to do on the interior. Then I'll hit it with some 220 before applying the food safe finish.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I finally got ahold of someone at Rikon to address the issue of the variable speed not working on the midi lathe. The tech suggested that I check to see if it was getting a good connection where the speed controll plugs in.
> I had to unbolt the lathe and remove it from the stand. And then remove 2 screws to pull the electrical box out from the bottom of the lathe.
> View attachment 187443
> I unplugged and reconnected this plug and it worked fine, loose connection. I tested it before putting it all back together. It's good to go.
> View attachment 187444
> Then I worked on the last spoon for my sister, got it about 80% done. Sanding the inside sucks! I had to quit because my fingers kept cramping up, lol. I have a little more sanding to do on the interior. Then I'll hit it with some 220 before applying the food safe finish.
> View attachment 187445



Glad you got the lathe going man! Have you tried putting a tennis ball on an arbor and using velcro paper to sand in that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Glad you got the lathe going man! Have you tried putting a tennis ball on an arbor and using velcro paper to sand in that?


It's not that big brother, I'm not sure you could get a golf ball in it, lol. But that is a good tip for other things!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I spent the day moving stuff at the shop.... Might actually woodwork by Monday...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Worked on a large order for a wedding in August. Made 140 of these place name holders using mahogany and have 30 more to make tomorrow. https://www.etsy.com/listing/762834...ble-card-holders?ref=shop_home_active_7&crt=1 Also received an order today for 60 small ones for a retail store in CO. This niche market is a great opportunity to use scrap wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

A neighbor lost a large piece off a River Birch and I told em I would try to turn them something from it. 



 

It’s been down for awhile but still wet and spalting. Couple of those bug holes were still occupied. 






Thought a hollow form might work. 









 

Started cracking before I could finish hollowing, so thin CA after sanding sealer. 



 

Gonna I’ll let it sit overnight before attacking it again tomorrow. About done hollowing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Gdurfey

Wow Tom, I don’t even have a gouge large enough to start roughing it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Gdurfey said:


> Wow Tom, I don’t even have a gouge large enough to start roughing it out.


Large gouges really aren’t required, Garry. After getting it round, the outside is done with a 1/2” spindle gouge. Most any sized roughing gouge will work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, I threw a couple of pieces of wood across the shop. The first I didn’t find until I threw the second one. I had moved the shop vac before the second flew. So, here is my gavel and block, some assembly and finish required......

















Texas ebony, maple, and wild maple of some type ( I think)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> Well, I threw a couple of pieces of wood across the shop. The first I didn’t find until I threw the second one. I had moved the shop vac before the second flew. So, here is my gavel and block, some assembly and finish required......
> 
> View attachment 187734
> 
> View attachment 187735
> 
> View attachment 187736
> 
> View attachment 187737
> 
> Texas ebony, maple, and wild maple of some type ( I think)



Sucks that it came off but I'm glad you made it out unscathed! Looks good so far though!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Honey-do shop time here lately...no time to even eek out a gavel. 
Been working on screening in lower deck of house, weather permitting getting approx 6' section done each day for outer perimeter, and reconfiguring scaffold for next section. 4 sections done, working on building screen panels and trim for 5th section now. This pic is of first two sections. Each section has an upper screen about 30" tall by 6' wide using window screen frame material then covering/securing with 1-1/2 wide trim. The middle section is done using Screeneze...great stuff, but not cheap. Doesn't require spline like most screen, good for bigger spans. The lower sections I'll do later after deciding if i'm going to put hog wire in there also like I did on upper deck rails. Those at least won't require scaffolding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's to damn hot for me to be outside today so I worked in the nice cool basement shop. I dont do well in heat.

I finished the sanding on my sisters spoon thingys.


 And got a coat of my food safe finish on them. The one on the far right is the sample she sent me to duplicate. They are pretty close, I hope she likes them.


 
Then I started making a cut list/wood list that I need to salvage to build a shooting bench.



I saw the bench online and thought it was pretty cool. Printed off the free plans and awai I go. I k ow some places where I can salvage the pallets to make this, I will modify the plan a bit and use 2x4 instead of 2x6, itll still be plenty strong. Itll go to my friends place out in the country for all of us to use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

I made an ornament.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## eaglea1

I noticed some funny looking lines on the cutting boards I'm making so decided I better turn all the inserts on the Shelix. Found two broken inserts, so I got them changed out as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Yikes, those little pieces could do some damage if they were not contained a few out of the machine when running.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> It's to damn hot for me to be outside today so I worked in the nice cool basement shop. I dont do well in heat.
> 
> I finished the sanding on my sisters spoon thingys.
> View attachment 187781 And got a coat of my food safe finish on them. The one on the far right is the sample she sent me to duplicate. They are pretty close, I hope she likes them.
> View attachment 187782
> Then I started making a cut list/wood list that I need to salvage to build a shooting bench.
> View attachment 187783
> I saw the bench online and thought it was pretty cool. Printed off the free plans and awai I go. I k ow some places where I can salvage the pallets to make this, I will modify the plan a bit and use 2x4 instead of 2x6, itll still be plenty strong. Itll go to my friends place out in the country for all of us to use.


Greg, I invented a Portable Shooting Bench back in '91. It's no longer a viable patent, so I can't send a link. No hardware is needed to set it up, right or left handed depending how you set it up, and set up is less than 30 seconds. Patent office abstract; _A knockdown or collapsible article of furniture which, in a disassembled state, utilizes some of it's components to interlock and create a storage package for the remainder of the components. in the disassembled state, two side panels operated in conjunction with a support member and a locking key to create a box or envelope that holds the remaining pieces of the article of furniture_. ..... I made it out of 1/2" Baltic Birch. I'll try to find a picture and post it.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Gonna let that hollow form sit in here awhile. It has to shed about 10% more moisture.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Spend a couple of days organizing my lumber in the small shed at the house. @Eric Rorabaugh will notice the vast improvement. I now know where most species are. Now I need to do this at the big barn but that may be this fall. Getting warm here these days. Yes, that is curly cherry on the left. Lots more of it in the barn.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

How can I post something and NOT have @FranklinWorkshops see it?? I think he has a problem, I am just too far away for an intervention........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I am a woodaholic, I admit it. Is there a "Woodaholic Anonymous" organization?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea there is Larry. I am the president and you must send all your wood to me. I don't have a problem...I don't think...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I am a woodaholic, I admit it. Is there a "Woodaholic Anonymous" organization?



Yes, it goes by the name of Woodbarter.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I am a woodaholic, I admit it. Is there a "Woodaholic Anonymous" organization?





Tony said:


> Yes, it goes by the name of Woodbarter.



YEPPERS you're on it!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yea there is Larry. I am the president and you must send all your wood to me. I don't have a problem...I don't think...



Remind me when our next WAA meeting is so I can try to skip it. Thank God WAA interventions usually fail...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rocking RP

Well, not much related to wood, but I restored a Pachinko machine the wife and I picked up at a yard sale bout a year ago. Didn't do a complete restoration. Just a good cleaning. It works. Before and after pics.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Years ago I traveled often to Japan on business and one of my associates there took me to a Pachinko parlor. It was a lot of fun but I've not seen a machine in long time. Where did you find this one? It's a classic.


----------



## Rocking RP

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Years ago I traveled often to Japan on business and one of my associates there took me to a Pachinko parlor. It was a lot of fun but I've not seen a machine in long time. Where did you find this one? It's a classic.


Went by a yard sale in our neighborhood bout 4-5 blocks away. Didn't ask how they came about it. We had a neighbor when we lived in Las Cruces, NM that had one. Only reason we knew what it was when we saw it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Does the bells and different sounds work on it? Imagine a room with hundreds of these machines. Like slot machines or pinball machines on steroids.


----------



## Rocking RP

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Does the bells and different sounds work on it? Imagine a room with hundreds of these machines. Like slot machines or pinball machines on steroids.


This one has two bells and 5 lights. It’s pretty noisy just in my shop. I can’t imagine how noisy a room full of them would be. From what I could find out this one is is probably early 70’s. Was watching a YouTube video of newer electronic one, now that one has all kinds of sounds and lights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

This video shows the modern version and gives just a flavor of the noise level in a typical parlor.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

In the early 70's a friend of mine got one for Christmas, I was just a dumb kid and didnt know the significance of the machine. But I was a pinball wizard back in the day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I made a couple of menu stands to be used in restaurants, bars, weddings and dozens of other places. This one holds a full 8.5 x 11 sheet but the other holds the A5 size which is 8 x 5.5. Both are popular for menu and notice displays. This one is made with a base of the old growth mahogany like I sold here this week. The top is also South American mahogany but is probably plantation grown. In my humble (as always) opinion, this is the highest quality item in its category being sold on Etsy. Almost all others are made with stained pine. I plan to make a dozen or so different sizes with different species to see what happens. Unlike others on Etsy, the clip board is not glued into the base which makes it much easier to change the paper. The finish is an oil made for cutting boards topped with beeswax/jojoba wax.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

That is pretty nice Larry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Todays work was actually in the garage shop, or the shoparage, lol.
First I unloaded my new used welder.



I used these extruded aluminum ramps to roll it down. These are salvaged.


 Then I cut down the pallet on my garage 2 stage air compressor to move it to the back of the garage to make room in the front for the welder.


 This will make it easier to move. I like leaving it on the pallet to elevate it off the ground a bit, also quiets it down a bit. A 6.5 hp compressor isnt real quiet as it is. Thankfully it doesn't run much.


 This is where I want it. But there is a cabinet in the way, so I emptied it and removed it. It was a p.o.s. anyway.


 Cabinet is gone and the compressor is in it's new home. Now I just need to run the wire and hook it up.


 And the welder is in it's new home as well. I'll mount a 220 plug below the fuse panel for the welder. The panel is hooked up but not live yet so that's why the cover isnt on at this time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I made a couple of menu stands to be used in restaurants, bars, weddings and dozens of other places. This one holds a full 8.5 x 11 sheet but the other holds the A5 size which is 8 x 5.5. Both are popular for menu and notice displays. This one is made with a base of the old growth mahogany like I sold here this week. The top is also South American mahogany but is probably plantation grown. In my humble (as always) opinion, this is the highest quality item in its category being sold on Etsy. Almost all others are made with stained pine. I plan to make a dozen or so different sizes with different species to see what happens. Unlike others on Etsy, the clip board is not glued into the base which makes it much easier to change the paper. The finish is an oil made for cutting boards topped with beeswax/jojoba wax.
> 
> View attachment 188041
> 
> View attachment 188042
> 
> View attachment 188043
> 
> View attachment 188044
> 
> View attachment 188045



That's a beautiful table! You make it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

gman2431 said:


> That's a beautiful table! You make it?


Thank you but no, a friend of mine in Boston made it about 20 years ago. The top is mahogany crotch veneer that is as pretty as I've seen. He has passed on now but his furniture will be around a long time. He was a period furniture maker but dabbled in veneered coffee tables as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Made three baby gyms like this for my Etsy shop yesterday. These sell well, especially with the coming baby boom this next fall and winter. This one is made with cherry and a 1" dia poplar bar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Very cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Made three baby gyms like this for my Etsy shop yesterday. These sell well, especially with the coming baby boom this next fall and winter. This one is made with cherry and a 1" dia poplar bar.
> View attachment 188219


Ha! a @Tony sized closet organizer!!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Some of my happy clients.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I scored a 1/4" 1045 steel plate for free. Since I recently purchased a welder I'm going to need a welding table. This will be cut down to make a top for the table.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Absolutely nothing......it's a/c season now here do I don't have much time left at the end of the day......as they ol saying goes. Make hay while the sun is shining. Even with a new hand at the shop I'm still struggling to keep up with service calls. Things are opening back up here, we'll have been for a few weeks and everyone wants there stuff fixed NOW lol. Hit 40 hrs at 5 yesterday.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## TXMoon

Rode it... said "F*** it's hot in here" got off the bike, walked into an air conditioned house and didn't look back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Nothing yet. Hope to get into the shop later tonight. Lately the boys have been building forts with the couch cushions - part of the fun of being a child - but it's annoying when you want to sit on the couch and they really don't want you to destroy their fort. While out shopping the other day I picked up some 1/2" PVC and fittings from Home Depot and I'm going to build them a couple frames they can drape blankets or sheets over and make forts out of.

Eventually I'm going to also use some PVC pipe to build them an outdoor water play thing. My wife saw one done up as a mini car wash, so I think that's kinda what she's going to have me make. But I'll leave the decorating of it up to her.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Didn't get to work on the boys' PVC fort frames last night. Currently the only work surface in the shop is the outfeed table. Well, I have my bandsaw kinda taken apart right now. I had taken it off the stand and the motor off the stand as well. I've decided not to do a full restore on the bandsaw at this time - it has great patina without being rusty. I'd hate to lose that. But the stand, which I picked up later on (the saw was on a wood stand and I wanted an original stand for it) was rather rusty. So the other day I cleaned up the loose rust on it and then gave it a coat of BLO to seal things up a little. I had already bolted the motor back onto the stand, but was still needing to rewire it, so it was all spread out on the outfeed. So I worked on that last night, got it wired, tested wiring, go the stand down and the saw back on it. And then started taking the saw apart enough to get to the bearings - they need replacing.

I have enough space on the outfeed now that I could begin working on the boys' PVC fort frames, and hope to do that today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I worked on the electrical in the garage some more. I'm progressing as funds allow. I mounted a weather proof outside gfci box for some outside power. Then I worked on running a 50 amp receptical for the welder


 
Then I ran the armor cable for the compressor, mounted the on/off disconnect switch and wired it up. I need a short length of 10 gage wire to connect to the panel.



Wired for the compressor, and welder, I'm happy with todays progress.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

You got a Stihl chainsaw mounted inside that breaker box? I would be happy with that progress too!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Greg, I worked on electricity as well today. After our 14 hour power outage yesterday and the many more we normally get each year, I invested in a portable generator that is powerful enough to run our water pump, two fridge/freezers and more. Our closest neighbors have whole house backup generators but I didn't want to invest that much money when I can cover the emergency needs with this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

What's a sweater proof gfci box?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What's a sweater proof gfci box?


I wanted to ask the same thing but didn't want to look that dumb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I wanted to ask the same thing but didn't want to look that dumb.


Well it is Eric asking!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What's a sweater proof gfci box?



means it don’t need a sweater in the colder months Dah ! He lives up north you know. @Tony needs one most of the year hear in Texas

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What's a sweater proof gfci box?


It's my stupid phone and I didnt read my post before I hit post reply,

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Actually spent some time in the shop today.....mostly cleaning and organizing. Unpacked the last of my boxes. All my turning blanks that I've been hunting for. Moving sucks......I did manage to get some time on the lathe as well. It's been a few years since it's been used.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## wyowoodwrker

A little father daughter time in the shop today....she picked the wood, decided on the dimensions and the pattern..... Pretty good looking cutting board for her step dad for father's day.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's very thoughtful, from both of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's very thoughtful, from both of you.


Especially since I wouldn't piss on the guy if he was on fire...... Long story......

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh I understand completely. I'm in the same boat brother!!! But we do it for our daughters. It means a lot to them and that's all that matters.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## Rocking RP

Beautiful


----------



## Don Van Dyne

Love the story and that’s an AWESOME cutting board!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked in the garage a bit after work today, the 220v 2 stage air compressor is now live! Almost ready to disconnect the 2 110v old lines from the house and wire the rest of the garage circuits into the garage panel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

I had 2 fails in attempts to make an Inside-out turning......

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

Worked on some more cutting boards - zigzag
Walnut and Oak from @Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Is one of those mine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Tony said:


> I had 2 fails in attempts to make an Inside-out turning......



Anything we can help with?

I had a couple of blowups myself today, too aggressive using only CA glue on the endgrain. Should have learned my lesson from a couple of years ago when I last made them. Back to PVA glue and newspaper for me.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Anything we can help with?
> 
> I had a couple of blowups myself today, too aggressive using only CA glue on the endgrain. Should have learned my lesson from a couple of years ago when I last made them. Back to PVA glue and newspaper for me.



Unless you can prevent me from doing stupid things, no. Thanks for the offer though!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

I'm no help on not doing stupid things, all too common in my shop. When I'm doing stupid things I always wear my face shield so at least I have that going for me!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Oh I also got this guy mounted up!!

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## trc65

Sand hill crane?

Sharp looking bird!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Sand hill crane?
> 
> Sharp looking bird!


YES Sandhill Crane. Which we had a discussion about on a previous thread that was pretty enlightening. CLICK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Friday after work I scored a full 124 cf argon tank for the mig welder, certs are still good on the tank so it will be an easy exchange when I need to fill it. 


 
Then I finished up the electrical tie in for the garage, the old lines are now abandoned and everything is live on the new panel.
Then I hung my air hose reel in the garage.


 
Next I need to pick up some wire to run to some new boxes for more lights in the garage. But that's for another day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Hill

I made some (4)— 3x3x18 Mesquite billets for another turner— different forum. I learned that cutting Mesquite that size is worth way more than I charged him. What can I say——I’m a nice guy.

Oh— and I hung a couple more 4ft LED lights in my shop addition— was a little dark in there.... after all a wood library should be well lit.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## wombat

I've been wanting one of these little guys for a while (for drill and knife sharpening ). I happened to be in the hardware store, as one does, when I noticed it had a really good price on it, so snapped it up. Hehe it turns out they had put the wrong price tag on it, not my fault, I got it for less than half price!! :)

When I got it set up, I found the angle of the sander was just useless, I least I couldn't seem to use it. 

Took it apart, drilled a few new holes and I now have this beaut little vertical useful sander!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

To add more infant/toddler items to my Etsy store, I used a stack of nice scrap wood to make a few sets of these Montessori toys used for dexterity and eye-hand coordination training. Moms love this stuff as long as the baby plays with it. It doesn't hurt to also make them beautiful for mom and dad. Used up some of the cutoffs from the old growth mahogany I recently sold here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Larry, what do you use for finish on these since they will likely find a young mouth?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tom Smart said:


> Larry, what do you use for finish on these since they will likely find a young mouth?


A beeswax finish made with coconut oil and food grade mineral oil. This and another finish I make with beeswax and jojoba oil are the two most recommended for teething children's toys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Each piece also has to pass the CPSC choking hazards test and I have the testing tube to make sure they do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Useful 2


----------



## Don Van Dyne

Those toys are really something! Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I was at harbor freight the other day and I picked up one of their $20 LED shop lights to try it out.
Claim 5,000 lumens



4 footer.



It's not a bad looking unit, came with 2 short pieces of chain and 2 S hooks. Ample length of cord on it.



Before the light......



And after. Definitely an improvement, nice white light. Yup I'll be buying more of these.



Then I rough cut oversize the lumber for the shooting bench. All pine and poplar. The pine smelled so good when I cut it. I milled this stuff over 10 years ago.



1 face and 1 edge jointed.



I still have half of the boards to do before I can plane them and rip saw them to width. But the dust collector was full and I had to empty it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today after work I got the rest of the boards jointed on 2 edges, then all of them ripped to width on the table saw. Now I just need to plane them to thickness.



Rippings for firewood. 



Almost filled another bag on the dust collector.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

3rd day after work milling, finally got them all thicknesed and square. Ended up 1 3/4" thick.





The pine smelled ahhmazinng! Almost like camphor it was so strong. I have no idea what kind of pine it was but it definitely was resinous and very aromatic.
Next step will be cutting all the boards to final length.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Another hour of milling = another full dust collector bag.



I re use these bags, they are thick and kind of costly.



I use drum liner bags because they are cheap. I just slip a drum liner bag over the collector bag, it's easy because the drum liner bag is bigger. 



Then turn both of them over.



And pull the original collector bag out.



A few pieces of blue painters tape hold the bag in place until I can get the band clamp on.



And its ready for next time in the shop.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Another hour of milling = another full dust collector bag.
> View attachment 189445
> I re use these bags, they are thick and kind of costly.
> View attachment 189446
> I use drum liner bags because they are cheap. I just slip a drum liner bag over the collector bag, it's easy because the drum liner bag is bigger.
> View attachment 189447
> Then turn both of them over.
> View attachment 189449
> And pull the original collector bag out.
> View attachment 189452
> A few pieces of blue painters tape hold the bag in place until I can get the band clamp on.
> View attachment 189453
> And its ready for next time in the shop.



Wonder if it was local Red pine?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Wonder if it was local Red pine?


I really have no idea, one of the first trees I ever milled with my Alaskan csm, was over 10 years ago. I used the pine log as a learning log when I first got the mill.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple

Last weekend I looked through WB then sat in my shoparage and contemplated my lack of shop space...this coming weekend I have to replace a toilet and paint a bathroom...ugh...

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## TimR

Looks to be in very nice shape. Should be fun.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked on the shooting bench today, got all the milled lumber cut to length and started the assembly. 
Top is screwed together. 



The 3 cross braces wont get screwed in until the legs or on.



The bench seat is assembled except for one crossboard, that goes on after the legs are on.



I ran out of wood so I had to stop for today, need to get some 4x4s for the legs. The plan calls for 6x6 legs but that's overkill imo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan

woodtickgreg said:


> Worked on the shooting bench today, got all the milled lumber cut to length and started the assembly.
> Top is screwed together.
> View attachment 189680
> The 3 cross braces wont get screwed in until the legs or on.
> View attachment 189681
> The bench seat is assembled except for one crossboard, that goes on after the legs are on.
> View attachment 189682
> I ran out of wood so I had to stop for today, need to get some 4x4s for the legs. The plan calls for 6x6 legs but that's overkill imo.


Coming together nicely, 4x4’s are cheaper too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> Worked on the shooting bench today, got all the milled lumber cut to length and started the assembly.
> Top is screwed together.
> View attachment 189680
> The 3 cross braces wont get screwed in until the legs or on.
> View attachment 189681
> The bench seat is assembled except for one crossboard, that goes on after the legs are on.
> View attachment 189682
> I ran out of wood so I had to stop for today, need to get some 4x4s for the legs. The plan calls for 6x6 legs but that's overkill imo.


Greg, do you have a permanate place for this, or are you going to transport it to your shooting area when you want to do some shooting? Looks like it's gonna be pretty heavy........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13

Well, I finally did something in my shop for the first time since December!
My neighbor wanted a basic square cologne sampler rack.
Of course I couldnt make a "basic" one.
So I went through my stash of wood. I found a cool looking rough log cut off. Sanded the bottom and backside flat, then just touched up the sides to make them look even.
Measured out equal distance 1/2" hole spacing, and drilled em with a forstner bit.
Here tis thy result...
















Any guesses on the wood?
I know what it is....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nubsnstubs said:


> Greg, do you have a permanate place for this, or are you going to transport it to your shooting area when you want to do some shooting? Looks like it's gonna be pretty heavy........... Jerry (in Tucson)


I'm leaving it at a friends place for all of us to use when shooting. He has a place in the country with a dirt hill backstop that we use for a range.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@ripjack13 It looks like you have a cross slide vice on your drill press?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> @ripjack13 It looks like you have a cross slide vice on your drill press?



Yep. I got it when I used to make 1911 grips.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Working on refinishing an old wheelbarrow. I used 2 of them to get parts for one. I have an order in for a double wheel kit. I'll use this for when I do my shed gravel base. 14x20. 12" thick...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Granddaughters

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 2


----------



## William Tanner

It brightens the day right there.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> Worked on the shooting bench today, got all the milled lumber cut to length and started the assembly.
> Top is screwed together.
> View attachment 189680
> The 3 cross braces wont get screwed in until the legs or on.
> View attachment 189681
> The bench seat is assembled except for one crossboard, that goes on after the legs are on.
> View attachment 189682
> I ran out of wood so I had to stop for today, need to get some 4x4s for the legs. The plan calls for 6x6 legs but that's overkill imo.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I salvaged some 4x4s at work yesterday. These are for the legs.



I cut them to length today.



Then I started working on the gun rest, a place to lean your gun when going down range. Marked a centerline and marked for holes every 3 inches.



I drilled the holes with a 2" forstner bit in the drill press.



Then ripped the board in half on the table saw. 



Next I rounded over all the edges.



All the wood for the base and seats are cut. I'll carry it all upstairs and out to the driveway to assemble it this weekend. I'll try and work on it in the mornings before it gets to hot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Looks like you ripped the board before the holes...


----------



## woodtickgreg

gman2431 said:


> Looks like you ripped the board before the holes...


Nah, I just forgot to take a pic before I ripped it. But you get the idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Made some progress today on the wheelbarrow.














All done. I used some teak I had laying around from a fb free page.
Bought some bolts today. Wheels came in yesterday.
Now to get some 3/4" stone for the shed base....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I gotta get those stickers off the handles. That bugs me....


----------



## ripjack13

Crap. I just noticed I forgot to put on the crossmember on the legs. 
Not done yet....
Tomorrow....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Marc, are those flat free tires? Looks like my wheelbarrow, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool Marc, are those flat free tires? Looks like my wheelbarrow, lol.



no sir. just regular ones with a tube.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Heres mine, flatfree tires. Wheelbarrow tires are never flat until you want to use them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mowed the lawn early this morning so i could work on the shooting bench before it gets too hot. 
Carried all the parts upstairs to assemble it. Legs first. 



Front leg blocking is in.



Lower leg cross brace is on.



Rear legs and cross blocking.



Cross board for the seat clamped in place. It'll get screwed on after the frame work is stained. 



Framework is done, ready for stain. 



Very sturdy and stable. 



First coat of stain. 



I'm outside in the shade with a fan. The tick don't do well in the heat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Here we go....stabilizing bracket mounted.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

2 coats on everything. It's 92 in the shade, I'm done, going inside to the AC for the rest of the day. I'm losing my shade in the driveway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Here we go....stabilizing bracket mounted.
> 
> View attachment 189984


I like it, looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , glad you have a left side.....I’m left eyed and so now shoot left handed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> @woodtickgreg , glad you have a left side.....I’m left eyed and so now shoot left handed.


I'm building this for many people to use at a friends place. Some may be left handed, dunno, but it should accommodate everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang now that's going to be a sturdy bench. Exactly what you need

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I needed to take my miter saw outside to work on the shooting bench today so I figured this would be a good time to hook up the dust collection for the miter saw. 
Right now the dust just piles up behind the saw and blows back on me. 



This is just from cutting the boards for the shooting bench. 



This is a shop made dust hood. Without it dust would be everywhere. 



Here you can see the hole from the set up in my old shop. And the fitting that I'll be using. 



I cut off the parts not needed, 4" was kept.



Yeah right, like your going to cut through 3 layers of osb with a cordless drill, lol.



Switched to a 1/2" corded drill. Got her done!



I taped the fitting in place so I could drive some self drilling screws into it. 



4 screws and a view from the top. 



View from the bottom. Now I can hook it up to the PSI cyclone. 



That's another thing off my list.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So then it was outside to work on the shooting bench. 
I installed the last 2 boards for the seat.



I had some 1" Ash left over from my trailer build s I used it for the table top. All but one board was already finished. 



Happiness is a fresh box of deck screws. Lol.



These are salvaged 5/4 pine deck boards from a pallet. Boards I need for the seat can be cut out from in between the nail holes. More free wood. 



The plan called for 10" seat boards, looked kinda small to me, so I cut them 14"



Ready to be screwed down. 



After all the boards for the top and seat where screwed down I used my Dewalt trim router to round over all the edges. 



First coat of man o war spar varnish. This stuff is pretty good for outdoor projects. Builds quick, and looks nice, this is semi gloss. 



It'll get 1 more coat tomorrow to match the other boards. 



I still need to attach the gun racks and get some finish on them to seal them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Man that's nice. Would you come build me one?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's done!! Last 2 pieces went on after work, sweat my butt off just to drive 10 screws. 92 today, I dont do well in the heat. 



You gotta have a place to lean your gun when checking or changing targets.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I completed the build of this cabinet for my daughter. It will sit in the corner of her kitchen and hold odd-sized pots and pans that are so difficult to fit in normal size cabinets. It is made of Pennsylvania cherry with a clear water-based Minwax poly finish. The shelves are adjustable and are made of ½" Baltic Birch. The cabinet is a little over 5 ft tall and will sit on a stand that is 11" tall. She had already taken the stand down to her house before I could get a photo of the complete unit.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brandon Sloan

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I completed the build of this cabinet for my daughter. It will sit in the corner of her kitchen and hold odd-sized pots and pans that are so difficult to fit in normal size cabinets. It is made of Pennsylvania cherry with a clear water-based Minwax poly finish. The shelves are adjustable and are made of ½" Baltic Birch. The cabinet is a little over 5 ft tall and will sit on a stand that is 11" tall. She had already taken the stand down to her house before I could get a photo of the complete unit.
> 
> View attachment 190470
> 
> View attachment 190471


That’s a quality looking custom cabinet. I’ve done a lot of kitchen designs in 20/20. For a cabinet that size with those details, you’d be looking at $800 to $1200. That’s factory made which wouldn’t come close to the quality of yours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne

I really admire you folks who can make such professional, quality furniture! How nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

@FranklinWorkshops , Wow Larry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did I say Wow? Wow!! Seriously; …...well, enough said. Very, very pretty. And if anything like my sister and her relationship with our father, she is going to be so proud of that for the rest of her life!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice Larry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang. You do more than just sell wood. Very, very nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Very nice, and will only look better with age!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Well maybe not today but a few days ago I took photos of the cutting boards I just made before they went out to my daughters and daughters in laws. 2 chaotics, 2 zigzags and one other.
One DIL has sent pictures of hers (middle board) in action and said it was the finest she had ever used.

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Those are great, Barry. Very impressive and I know all recipients are thrilled.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

barry richardson said:


> Very nice, and will only look better with age!


Exactly right. Where it's going to sit gets full morning sun so the cherry will darken quickly.


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Well maybe not today but a few days ago I took photos of the cutting boards I just made before they went out to my daughters and daughters in laws. 2 chaotics, 2 zigzags and one other.
> One DIL has sent pictures of hers (middle board) in action and said it was the finest she had ever used.
> 
> View attachment 190506View attachment 190507




Outstanding work my friend!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Not a good day. Was working on the table saw early this morning and heard a loud pop and just caught out of the corner of my eye the garage door spring as it flew past my head. Near miss that could have been a disaster. Thank God for guardian angels. 

The hook holding it at the end of the track snapped. These two garage doors are long past their prime (house was built in 1979) so I sucked it up and requested an estimate for new doors/openers to be installed. The lift motors had died a few years ago so I've been opening them manually which is bad for my back and knees. Will get the estimate (probably bad news) tomorrow. 

Now I just have to clear the shop area under the door tracks so the installers can do their job. One of my resolutions this year was to clean up my shop so now it will happen.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## T. Ben

Thankfully it missed you.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

It's a good day for me. As some of you know, I was going to replace the engine in my truck. Well, I started that project 2 weeks. Today, I started it about 3 pm Tucson time. Puuurrrrrs like a kitten. Gotta charge the AC because I replaced all but the thing under the dash. Now, road trips are in order. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Not a good day. Was working on the table saw early this morning and heard a loud pop and just caught out of the corner of my eye the garage door spring as it flew past my head. Near miss that could have been a disaster. Thank God for guardian angels.
> 
> The hook holding it at the end of the track snapped. These two garage doors are long past their prime (house was built in 1979) so I sucked it up and requested an estimate for new doors/openers to be installed. The lift motors had died a few years ago so I've been opening them manually which is bad for my back and knees. Will get the estimate (probably bad news) tomorrow.
> 
> Now I just have to clear the shop area under the door tracks so the installers can do their job. One of my resolutions this year was to clean up my shop so now it will happen.




Larry, first off, glad it missed you. I'm in exactly the same boat, house built in '79, motor out on opener, need to clear out so it can be worked on......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> It's a good day for me. As some of you know, I was going to replace the engine in my truck. Well, I started that project 2 weeks. Today, I started it about 3 pm Tucson time. Puuurrrrrs like a kitten. Gotta charge the AC because I replaced all but the thing under the dash. Now, road trips are in order. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Good to hear. Now you don't _HAVE_ to stay home....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Not a good day. Was working on the table saw early this morning and heard a loud pop and just caught out of the corner of my eye the garage door spring as it flew past my head. Near miss that could have been a disaster. Thank God for guardian angels.
> 
> The hook holding it at the end of the track snapped. These two garage doors are long past their prime (house was built in 1979) so I sucked it up and requested an estimate for new doors/openers to be installed. The lift motors had died a few years ago so I've been opening them manually which is bad for my back and knees. Will get the estimate (probably bad news) tomorrow.
> 
> Now I just have to clear the shop area under the door tracks so the installers can do their job. One of my resolutions this year was to clean up my shop so now it will happen.


YESSIR those Guardian angels are great!! Just replaced springs, cables and openers on my daughters garage doors. And one cable on my torsion system here has snapped. Got a pair on order at Amazon. Wish I was in your area. You know! The barter system!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

David Hill said:


> Good to hear. Now you don't _HAVE_ to stay home....


Yep, will be going up to Springfield, Missouri, to deliver these parts.
The pieces below are called a Hex. There are 57 of them, all 4 1/2" OD and 5 1/2" long. Next is what he is calling a teardrop. There are 34 of those. 4 1/2"OD x 7" long



These next ones are a teardrop. 34 at 4 1/2" OD x 7" long.




The last batch is called a Zig Zag for no real reason. Originally they were going to be one piece with 3 wings. After making a couple, I decided to make each wing as one piece, much easier to do. Total is 75 pictured mostly in stacks of 3 to imitate what the original design was. They are 1 1/2 thick x 4 1/2" OD, all Poplar. Making blocks of 8/4 Poplar wasn't much fun, but this wood was reasonably straight and flat.




This are going what this designer is calling a beaded wall. Below is the conception. I don't know where it will be installed, but this is the 4th job I've done for him.




After delivery in Springfield, I'm heading down to Louisiana to get a load of Cajun food, then west to Tucson with Texas in the way. 

I'll be leaving Tucson on or near the 11th. It'll take 2 days to Missouri to deliver and then I'll have to load up some Walnut stumps my friend saved for me in Springfield. Before the 20th of August I'm hoping to be in Texas. Hope to see some of you guys........ Jerry

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You ain't gonna make a "little " detour through Virginia? C'mon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You ain't gonna make a "little " detour through Virginia? C'mon


Sorry Eric, just a mile or two out of the way. But, you could come out to Springfield. This guy loves meeting new people, plus near his former home in Branson, a neighbor of his has a sawmill with a lot of milled wood. 
There is also a wood dump within 1/2 mile of his house. I believe Barry from Astro Town went there and collected a piece or two. Am I right, @Wildthings?

Who is that new guy from Springfield who just joined here a couple months ago. Anybody remember????........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Wow, I’m impressed. Don’t know how you do it Jerry. Can’t turn two of the same thing to save my seat. Trying to make another bowl like this one today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> Yep, will be going up to Springfield, Missouri, to deliver these parts.
> The pieces below are called a Hex. There are 57 of them, all 4 1/2" OD and 5 1/2" long. Next is what he is calling a teardrop. There are 34 of those. 4 1/2"OD x 7" longView attachment 191258
> 
> These next ones are a teardrop. 34 at 4 1/2" OD x 7" long.
> View attachment 191261
> 
> The last batch is called a Zig Zag for no real reason. Originally they were going to be one piece with 3 wings. After making a couple, I decided to make each wing as one piece, much easier to do. Total is 75 pictured mostly in stacks of 3 to imitate what the original design was. They are 1 1/2 thick x 4 1/2" OD, all Poplar. Making blocks of 8/4 Poplar wasn't much fun, but this wood was reasonably straight and flat.
> View attachment 191256
> 
> This are going what this designer is calling a beaded wall. Below is the conception. I don't know where it will be installed, but this is the 4th job I've done for him.
> View attachment 191262
> 
> After delivery in Springfield, I'm heading down to Louisiana to get a load of Cajun food, then west to Tucson with Texas in the way.
> 
> I'll be leaving Tucson on or near the 11th. It'll take 2 days to Missouri to deliver and then I'll have to load up some Walnut stumps my friend saved for me in Springfield. Before the 20th of August I'm hoping to be in Texas. Hope to see some of you guys........ Jerry




Let me know when you're going to be around, I've got something for you here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

William Tanner said:


> Wow, I’m impressed. Don’t know how you do it Jerry. Can’t turn two of the same thing to save my seat. Trying to make another bowl like this one today.
> 
> View attachment 191263


It was easy real, William. I made a couple mandrels, one for the chuck and one to fit into an old live center. Make it round with a diameter jig, then put marks where the angles start, and then turn down to the mandrel. Keep it as clean as you can, and you are there. Each piece took about 5 minutes from mounting to removal. ...... Tell you the truth though, I can't wait to get some time to turn a bowl....... It's been months since I have. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Nubsnstubs said:


> It's a good day for me. As some of you know, I was going to replace the engine in my truck. Well, I started that project 2 weeks. Today, I started it about 3 pm Tucson time. Puuurrrrrs like a kitten. Gotta charge the AC because I replaced all but the thing under the dash. Now, road trips are in order. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry, is this the same truck you had when you stopped by my place? If so, how many miles do you have on it?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Jerry, is this the same truck you had when you stopped by my place? If so, how many miles do you have on it?


Yep. Today, when I did my initial start up, the odometer read 345660 miles. This truck had to have been made on a Wednesday. Engine had never been opened. I bought it new in May 2000. Any abuse you saw was done by me.......... I hope the new rebuilt engine I just installed is half as good as this one was. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Nubsnstubs said:


> I believe Barry from Astro Town went there and collected a piece or two. Am I right,


Yep that was me that went by there and grabbed a small crotch


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> Yep that was me that went by there and grabbed a small crotch
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191267


Grabbing crotches could get you hurt............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## wyowoodwrker

The shop was getting to freaking hot the last few weeks, so I decided to get some windows in that are actually useful. The old ones were just sash panes that were stuffed into framed openings. Non functional. Except for some light. So I replaced them all (3) with ones I can open, and added a 4th bigger one that I stuffed a window shaker in to help keep the temperature down some.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

First time working in my shop in a looooonnnng time.
I figured I'd add some reddish hue to the set of 1911 grips I'm making.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Gdurfey

ouch. There, said it for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> First time working in my shop in a looooonnnng time.
> I figured I'd add some reddish hue to the set of 1911 grips I'm making.
> 
> View attachment 192682


That’s what you get for staying away for so loooonnnng. You’re out of practice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ouch again, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wombat

I've had a couple of people asking for a display stand for their slingshots. Finally came up with a design that works and looks not too bad.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

Today I found a little shop time, in between taking boards down from the windows, and finished the 2 cookie rolls I'm making in prep for my next cutting board. Both have a chocolate center (walnut), the one on the left is wrapped in vanilla (maple), the right one is wrapped with caramel (mahogany) and both of them have an outer covering of 1/8" chocolate (walnut). The inner makings are made from 3/4" sections, that is it's dividable by 3/4".

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## cabomhn

wombat said:


> I've had a couple of people asking for a display stand for their slingshots. Finally came up with a design that works and looks not too bad.View attachment 192709
> View attachment 192710View attachment 192711



I forgot about your sling shots. Those things were always so cool. Very nice display stand!


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> Today I found a little shop time, in between taking boards down from the windows, and finished the 2 cookie rolls I'm making in prep for my next cutting board. Both have a chocolate center (walnut), the one on the left is wrapped in vanilla (maple), the right one is wrapped with caramel (mahogany) and both of them have an outer covering of 1/8" chocolate (walnut). The inner makings are made from 3/4" sections, that is it's dividable by 3/4".
> View attachment 192770
> 
> View attachment 192771
> 
> View attachment 192772


This looks really interesting, Barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Wildthings said:


> Today I found a little shop time, in between taking boards down from the windows, and finished the 2 cookie rolls I'm making in prep for my next cutting board. Both have a chocolate center (walnut), the one on the left is wrapped in vanilla (maple), the right one is wrapped with caramel (mahogany) and both of them have an outer covering of 1/8" chocolate (walnut). The inner makings are made from 3/4" sections, that is it's dividable by 3/4".
> View attachment 192770
> 
> View attachment 192771
> 
> View attachment 192772


Curious to see the final pattern, looks like a lot of precision milling there.... and gluing....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rocking RP

So a while back I came across this display case at an estate sale. The front glass was broken. I got a new glasses and a coworker’s wife cut me a new vinyl sticker for the quotation. The case was for Ronson lighters, but I thought the quote was appropriate for pens. Cut a piece of red cedar and routed grooves to lay pens in. Thought I’d have to change the light, but it worked.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rocking RP said:


> So a while back I came across this display case at an estate sale. The front glass was broken. I got a new glasses and a coworker’s wife cut me a new vinyl sticker for the quotation. The case was for Ronson lighters, but I thought the quote was appropriate for pens. Cut a piece of red cedar and routed grooves to lay pens in. Thought I’d have to change the light, but it worked. View attachment 192839


Thats very nice! Great save.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Rocking RP said:


> So a while back I came across this display case at an estate sale. The front glass was broken. I got a new glasses and a coworker’s wife cut me a new vinyl sticker for the quotation. The case was for Ronson lighters, but I thought the quote was appropriate for pens. Cut a piece of red cedar and routed grooves to lay pens in. Thought I’d have to change the light, but it worked. View attachment 192839



Heck of a good save Roger!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Today I took a break and went another route. Been watching some Don Gonzalez's video lately and it got me wanting to do a little leather working. He had some free templates for cast iron skillet handle cover and I played with a few. My first attempt at floral carving. Not that easy as he makes it and especially without all the tools. Anyway it was good practice. The one on the left is completed the other two are at various stages of completion

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Nice, Barry! And backed up by a great looking cutting board project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> Today I found a little shop time, in between taking boards down from the windows, and finished the 2 cookie rolls I'm making in prep for my next cutting board. Both have a chocolate center (walnut), the one on the left is wrapped in vanilla (maple), the right one is wrapped with caramel (mahogany) and both of them have an outer covering of 1/8" chocolate (walnut). The inner makings are made from 3/4" sections, that is it's dividable by 3/4".
> View attachment 192770
> 
> View attachment 192771
> 
> View attachment 192772


@Wildthings Barry, what's happening with this project? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Tom Smart

Starting another cutting board project.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> @Wildthings Barry, what's happening with this project? Inquiring minds want to know.


It got me frustrated and I had to take a break from it. Some of my outer chocolate wrapping's dimension were off and throwing the whole thing in a tizzy. The break has help me visualized what needs to be done. pictures coming

edited to add pictures @Tom Smart 

I didn't plane one side (top left side in single pic) of the outer chocolate wrapping to the correct thickness before cross cutting the logs. (rookie). This allows the pieces to NOT fit correctly so I'm going to sand all the individual sections down on that one side to fit YIKES

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> It got me frustrated and I had to take a break from it. Some of my outer chocolate wrapping's dimension were off and throwing the whole thing in a tizzy. The break has help me visualized what needs to be done. pictures coming


I get that.


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> Starting another cutting board project.
> 
> View attachment 193899


I think I recognize which board you are conjuring up! If so It's high on my list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> I think I recognize which board you are conjuring up! If so It's high on my list!


Stay tuned. Working to size up the pieces. Time consuming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> It got me frustrated and I had to take a break from it. Some of my outer chocolate wrapping's dimension were off and throwing the whole thing in a tizzy. The break has help me visualized what needs to be done. pictures coming
> 
> edited to add pictures @Tom Smart
> 
> I didn't plane one side (top left side in single pic) of the outer chocolate wrapping to the correct thickness before cross cutting the logs. (rookie). This allows the pieces to NOT fit correctly so I'm going to sand all the individual sections down on that one side to fit YIKES
> View attachment 193905
> 
> View attachment 193906


Millimeters make a big difference in a project like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Got all of these sized, finally. Time the glue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Panels ready for glue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Yep!! Yep!! and the illusions starts to take shape!! I'm gonna need more black and white wood soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Ready for glue up. I should have been able to get 2 from the panels I glued up, but I thought I was smarter than Andre’s instructions. Turns out I’m not.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I am the first to admit it: i'm confused. Impressed as always, but am confused looking at before and after pictures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> I am the first to admit it: i'm confused. Impressed as always, but am confused looking at before and after pictures.


2 panels - color opposites as shown. The first crosscut row is the largest row of *walnut *(9 o'clock to 6 o'clock), then the largest *maple *crosscut from 2nd panel, then the 2nd largest *walnut *from 1st panel, then 2nd largest *maple *from 2nd panel*, *so on to the smallest. Then repeat the pattern in reverse smallest to largest

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Wildthings said:


> 2 panels - color opposites as shown. The first crosscut row is the largest row of *walnut *(9 o'clock to 6 o'clock), then the largest *maple *crosscut from 2nd panel, then the 2nd largest *walnut *from 1st panel, then 2nd largest *maple *from 2nd panel*, *so on to the smallest. Then repeat the pattern in reverse smallest to largest


like i'm supposed to understand that foreign language

now i know how my wife feels when i try to talk to her

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

What Barry said.....


----------



## Tom Smart

Finished. Birthday gift for some good friends who have birthdays a week apart.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> Finished. Birthday gift for some good friends who have birthdays a week apart.
> 
> View attachment 194153



I love checkers...but not with shrooms.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Saweet! That thing looks like it's moving on my screen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> I love checkers...but not with shrooms.


Don’t stand on your head then.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> Don’t stand on your head then.



Sorry, didn't follow your line. Could you define it. Sure it is simple, but it doesn't click yet.


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> Sorry, didn't follow your line. Could you define it. Sure it is simple, but it doesn't click yet.


I was trying to respond with a witty response to your "shrooms" note, but it didn't work out that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Prepping for the next project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

You never have enough clamps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> You never have enough clamps.
> 
> View attachment 194175


Agree! I just ordered 4 more clamps from Taylor Tools on last Friday's Flash sale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Tom Smart said:


> You never have enough clamps.
> 
> View attachment 194175



...or enough burls under your lathe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Just a few hunks o cherry I use for ballast. They've been there a long time, probably not as effective as they were.


----------



## Tom Smart

More clamps? Yes please.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

16 pieces cut at 45 degrees and 15mm thick.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Corners removed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Since we needed new garage doors installed and my shop is in the garage, this was the best time to clean it from top to bottom. Took several days to do it but I also put some of the stationary tools on rolling platforms so they can now be easily moved in and out to give me more assembly room as needed. In the process, I found clamps I hadn't see in years and had forgotten I had. Now I need to find the discipline to keep it clean as I go. So one New Years' resolution was accomplished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I started making a 45 degree cross cut miter sled for my table saw. As soon as I turned the tilt wheel on my saw something felt weird. The bracket that threads onto the rod that tilts the blade came off the rod. Somewhere sometime ago I lost the retaining ring from the bracket. So...everything stopped for a trip to the hardware store for a new retention ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Since we needed new garage doors installed and my shop is in the garage, this was the best time to clean it from top to bottom. Took several days to do it but I also put some of the stationary tools on rolling platforms so they can now be easily moved in and out to give me more assembly room as needed. In the process, I found clamps I hadn't see in years and had forgotten I had. Now I need to find the discipline to keep it clean as I go. So one *New Years'* resolution was accomplished.


Which New Years?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

I cut cherry, maple and white oak into strips 7/8" x 1" x 26"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> Which New Years?


Now don't get technical on me. But it was this year. see post #9 in this thread https://woodbarter.com/threads/question-of-the-week-2020-week-1.40671/#post-560346

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Now don't get technical on me. But it was this year. see post #9 in this thread https://woodbarter.com/threads/question-of-the-week-2020-week-1.40671/#post-560346


LOL Touché

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Stock cut, sized and sanded for the next glue up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Ditto for second board.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

About 6 months ago, a guy had cut a Sycamore tree and milled it. He was then trying to sell it to our local Woodcraft. I just happened to be there then, and got a slab about 3" thick x 12" wide x 28" long. I cut it to make a couple blanks, and was disappointed that the wood was cracked only on the inside. The 2 ends that were cut when the wood was milled was solid, with no hint of being internally cracked.
I turned it today. Boy oh boy, was I disappointed. It has so many cracks it looks like a sifter. Since I don't believe in scrap wood, I'm going to eventually fill the cracks with resin. I was thinking of doing a crack or 2 with one color, then another crack or two with another until I get them all filled hopefully with custom colors only a colorblind person can create.

Here are several pictures. 

.




I did have one tearout kinda like Doc Hill had on his Walnut bowl. I didn't want to get the same results as he had, so decided to stop. I located the piece and glued it back in. After the resin is done, I'll proceed to finish this bowl.




I am somewhat disappointed with this piece of wood as I expected it the be more colorful rather than drab like it is. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Lots of internal drying stress in that wood. I occasionally see it nears the ends of slabs but never to this degree. Looks like it was dried too fast but I'm guessing. Did the seller say how he had dried it?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Lots of internal drying stress in that wood. I occasionally see it nears the ends of slabs but never to this degree. Looks like it was dried too fast but I'm guessing. Did the seller say how he had dried it?


Larry, my guess it was dried in the typical Arizona kiln. It might have been moist when I got it, and I kept it in the shade. But 4-6% humidity will rob any moisture from any source just to keep from being lower. 
We actually had a weather report about 4 years ago saying our humidity was at -4%. She didn't give an explanation how that could possibly happen, and I didn't see a correction on the next report......Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65

That has a lot of potential in regards to epoxy filling. In addition to custom colors, could also pick one color and do a gradation from light to dark from middle to edges, or vice versa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Nubsnstubs said:


> About 6 months ago, a guy had cut a Sycamore tree and milled it. He was then trying to sell it to our local Woodcraft. I just happened to be there then, and got a slab about 3" thick x 12" wide x 28" long. I cut it to make a couple blanks, and was disappointed that the wood was cracked only on the inside. The 2 ends that were cut when the wood was milled was solid, with no hint of being internally cracked.
> I turned it today. Boy oh boy, was I disappointed. It has so many cracks it looks like a sifter. Since I don't believe in scrap wood, I'm going to eventually going to fill the cracks with resin. I was thinking of doing a crack or 2 with one color, then another crack or two with another until I get them all filled hopefully with custom colors only a colorblind person can create.
> 
> Here are several pictures. View attachment 194341.
> 
> View attachment 194342
> I did have one tearout kinda like Doc Hill had on his Walnut bowl. I didn't want to get the same results as he had, so decided to stop. I located the piece and glued it back in. After the resin is done, I'll proceed to finish this bowl.
> View attachment 194343
> 
> I am somewhat disappointed with this piece of wood as I expected it the be more colorful rather than drab like it is. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


seems like an excellent opportunity for some colored fill, appears to be solid enough to finish turning?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Two different groupings of 8 blocks, not two full boards glued up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

I’ve checked the layout over and over. Gonna get some lunch and check it again. Then glue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Been spending most of my weekends lately in my shop. Working on Christmas presents. Have a couple of boxes almost completed they're fun to make and I can see how could be very addictive.....not that woodworking isn't already addictive lol. Anyway here's a few pictures. One box is purple heart and curly maple. The other is Paduk and maple, with blackwood splines.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Back on the clamps. One more glue up after this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> I’ve checked the layout over and over. Gonna get some lunch and check it again. Then glue.
> 
> View attachment 194374


AHHHHH!!! Now I got it!!


----------



## Tom Smart

Even with instructions this one has been a head scratcher, Barry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Tom Smart said:


> Even with instructions this one has been a head scratcher, Barry.



Good, I am sure you needed the challenge!!!


----------



## Wildthings

My 2 panels are glued and planed. Time for crosscutting! Only 4 more glueups to go

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> Even with instructions this one has been a head scratcher, Barry.


@Tom Smart 
May I ask where'd you get the instructions?


----------



## Tom Smart

From Andre’s website. PM me your email address and I’ll send them to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

You guys make my head hurt with your cutting boards!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> You guys make my head hurt with your cutting boards!


Not as much as ours! Wait til you see his finished product!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Sanded and sized, ready for the cross cut and final glue up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

Tom Smart said:


> Sanded and sized, ready for the cross cut and final glue up.
> 
> View attachment 194413


----------



## Maverick

Tom Smart said:


> Sanded and sized, ready for the cross cut and final glue up.



This is where I would be measuring about 22 times and then pucker up as I start pushing it through the blade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Maverick said:


> This is where I would be measuring about 22 times and then pucker up as I start pushing it through the blade.


Yep!


----------



## Tom Smart

Ready for glue.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tom Smart

Not sure why but I had a bunch of trouble getting these things aligned when gluing. They wanted to slip. At one point had to beat them apart and start over. Don’t let anyone tell you Titebond III does’t set up fast.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## trc65

Cool!

I've never tried it, but remember somewhere, someone, said to sprinkle some salt on a joint while glueing to help with slippage....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Maverick

trc65 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I've never tried it, but remember somewhere, someone, said to sprinkle some salt on a joint while glueing to help with slippage....



I have read that one as well, but like you, have not had an opportunity to try it.


----------



## Tom Smart

trc65 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I've never tried it, but remember somewhere, someone, said to sprinkle some salt on a joint while glueing to help with slippage....


Never heard of that, Tim. Can’t hurt to try. Thanks for the tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@trc65 Tim, Wood Magazine checked with the makers of TItebond and they say the salt (and sugar) trick isn’t a good idea. Might change the composition of the glue. 









Should I use salt in my glue to prevent slipping?


While I was gluing up four boards, my neighbor noticed how the boards slipped around. He sprinkling a little salt onto the glue before sandwiching the boards together. Is that a good idea?




www.woodmagazine.com

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Just get the low sodium glue to use it with

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

Those came out really nice Tom!! Well played! Probably gonna be my next one. Might hit you up with starting material requirements

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> Never heard of that, Tim. Can’t hurt to try. Thanks for the tip.



Wonder if it would help next time to use scrap wood instead of the walnut by the clamp edges, and then use scrap on the open sides, screwing them into the other edges. Then you could use wedges on the none clamped edges to adjust the rows.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I wonder if a small amount of fine sand sprinkled with a salt shaker onto the applied wet glue would work? I've never thought about that. But, in my experience, glue-ups always need some leveling after they dry so I don't try to get them perfectly aligned. Just allow for the final planing and sanding required.


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> Wonder if it would help next time to use scrap wood instead of the walnut by the clamp edges, and then use scrap on the open sides, screwing them into the other edges. Then you could use wedges on the none clamped edges to adjust the rows.


Something like that might work Mark, but it would take a lot fiddling around to get things aligned. The left and right edges will likely never align straight. Many of the adjustments are playing card thick or less. 



FranklinWorkshops said:


> I wonder if a small amount of fine sand sprinkled with a salt shaker onto the applied wet glue would work? I've never thought about that. But, in my experience, glue-ups always need some leveling after they dry so I don't try to get them perfectly aligned. Just allow for the final planing and sanding required.


Larry, this is something some further research suggested. Two other suggestions to provide "traction" were pumice and parakeet grit, essentially the sand idea.


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> But, in my experience, glue-ups always need some leveling after they dry so I don't try to get them perfectly aligned. Just allow for the final planing and sanding required.


That works fine with a generic cutting board but ones that has specific patterns to align, any movement left to right will skew the pattern and break the 3D effect as the zigzag one Tom posted


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> Those came out really nice Tom!! Well played! Probably gonna be my next one. Might hit you up with starting material requirements


No problemo.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> That works fine with a generic cutting board but ones that has specific patterns to align, any movement left to right will skew the pattern and break the 3D effect as the zigzag one Tom posted


That's why I only do generic these days. It would drive me crazy doing what you and Tom are doing. I'd rather just supply the lumber and watch you guys do the work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

These just have water on em. I’ve already wet them sanded back the grain once, but I’ve found that after a few days the glue joint raise and need to be sanded again. Don’t know why they do that or if it is just something with Titebond III. Anyway that needs to happen before putting mineral oil on. You can sand them after but don’t plan on using the sandpaper again.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Maverick

Beautiful boards. I just don't know if I would actually be able to cut on them. I would probably just leave it out on display.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I hear that all the time from potential buyers. I always tell them they are made to use. End grain = last for ever.


----------



## Wildthings

Those just came out swell. Makes me dizzy looking at them on that background!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Great work! 

And thanks for showing progress pictures. I did a couple of "patterned" cutting boars a couple of years ago (face grain), but nothing nearly as complicated as the ones you guys are doing. Swore off doing (trying) more of them, but I sure enjoy seeing them built.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Amazing functional art. Are you selling these in the future?


----------



## Tom Smart

trc65 said:


> Great work!
> 
> And thanks for showing progress pictures. I did a couple of "patterned" cutting boars a couple of years ago (face grain), but nothing nearly as complicated as the ones you guys are doing. Swore off doing (trying) more of them, but I sure enjoy seeing them built.


Tim, thanks. No question this one challenged me. When I first read through the instructions I almost didn’t do it, but I’m glad I did. Learned a lot.




FranklinWorkshops said:


> Amazing functional art. Are you selling these in the future?


These are going to be gifts, Larry, but yes I do sell them, primarily on my Etsy site (Turned Trees). I just participated in a virtual craft fair and sold most of the cutting boards. Gotta put the inventory back together for the holidays.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Tom Smart said:


> These are going to be gifts, Larry, but yes I do sell them, primarily on my Etsy site (Turned Trees). I just participated in a virtual craft fair and sold most of the cutting boards. Gotta put the inventory back together for the holidays.



Virtual craft fair; now that is new to me. Sounds like a great idea given what has been going on!!!!


----------



## Tom Smart

Gdurfey said:


> Virtual craft fair; now that is new to me. Sounds like a great idea given what has been going on!!!!


Yeah, gotta admit I was skeptical. It's an event with a 75 year history. A lot of work to prepare with pictures of every item and a spreadsheet from H..l describing size, color, category, yadda. Until things started I still did not understand how it was going to work, but it did. The one thing that would make it better is shipping. Sold items had to be picked up meaning the audience was essentially local and had to be willing to drive. I sold much more than I expected, maybe because there were far fewer vendors than normal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Rough cut lumber for the next experiment.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Ready to cut panels.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I really needed that one more clamp. Great excuse....off to Woodcraft!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Not sure why but I had a bunch of trouble getting these things aligned when gluing. They wanted to slip. At one point had to beat them apart and start over. Don’t let anyone tell you Titebond III does’t set up fast.
> 
> View attachment 194421




When I do mine Tom, I rub the pieces together before I clamp it up, seems to help with the slipping. Beautiful job!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Hill

Well, I hobbled out and got another layer of varnish on a couple of Mimosa vases— pics to come.
Coupl’a weeks ago I’d boarded up our coast chalet because Beta (or was it Beto?) was comimg. Ended up straining my left knee apparently badly Moving siding sheets up the ladder; then this weekend it started aching really badly. So now I have this immobilzer and imaging that says the left knee now matches the right with a Tear of the posterior horn of the medial meniscus—- in English- a torn cartilage.
I see my Ortho buddy tomorrow— hoping for just a steroid shot & no imminent surgery.
And yes—- I’ve been going to work.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## trc65

Hope you heal quickly and without any surgery!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## William Tanner

Here’s hoping for a speedy recovery. Keep us posted.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

That's not good. But I see you have some sympathetic canines to keep you company. Hope you recover quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

You have a coast chalet? I want a coast chalet. I don't even have a shed. Hope the knee heals quickly without calling the saw bones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Panels cut, squared up and pattern glued.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## David Hill

DLJeffs said:


> You have a coast chalet? I want a coast chalet. I don't even have a shed. Hope the knee heals quickly without calling the saw bones.


Haha- not quite a chalet, bit it is to me (3-2)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

2nd to last glue up on first picture and last glue up on 2nd picture. Talk about a PITA to keep these lined up straight! I didn't

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> 2nd to last glue up on first picture and last glue up on 2nd picture. Talk about a PITA to keep these lined up straight! I didn't
> View attachment 194699 View attachment 194700


Always tough to keep everything lined up, Barry. But you did a great job with only a hand saw. Time to put that sanding block to use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I agree about keeping lines, well, in line.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings

Those are coming out freeckin' awesome!
What thickness are the "maple" strips between each row?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> I agree about keeping lines, well, in line.
> 
> View attachment 194701



There are pipe dreams, and pipe nightmares...


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> Those are coming out freeckin' awesome!
> What thickness are the "maple" strips between each row?


4mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> 4mm


AHHHH * 5/32"* 

HeHe I have a dial caliper in metric coming from Amazon today and bought some adhesive back metric tape measure to put on my table saw. Going to turn into a @FranklinWorkshops and apparently a @Tom Smart

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> AHHHH * 5/32"*
> 
> HeHe I have a dial caliper in metric coming from Amazon today and bought some adhesive back metric tape measure to put on my table saw. Going to turn into a @FranklinWorkshops and apparently a @Tom Smart


5/32” ? Don’t know, I’ll take your word for it.

Metric sure does make life easier. I’m off the county landfill to drop off a bunch of recycle stuff. It’s about 12 kilometers away.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Maverick

Here is how I handle the metric system.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Maverick said:


> Here is how I handle the metric system.
> 
> View attachment 194712



I assume that is considered an "off the wall comment".?..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Misted with water.

Reactions: Way Cool 11


----------



## Maverick

Very cool....even if they are metric.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Maverick said:


> Very cool....even if they are metric.


To the last mm.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TXMoon

Partially put up a new work bench. I say partially because it's not fastened to the legs yet. Not sure what to use on a solid maple countertop. Comments and recommendations welcome. And yes, the stringer is bent, It's shite. I'll go get a 2 x 6 and bolt that to the legs for strength.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> Misted with water.
> 
> View attachment 194722


I've seen this pattern on a cutting board turning slowly(i.e. MTM) and the 3D effect changes as it turns.. Awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> I've seen this pattern on a cutting board turning slowly(i.e. MTM) and the 3D effect changes as it turns.. Awesome!!


It does. It can be a series of shadow boxes or pyramids depending on the angle you view it from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

incredible @Tom Smart !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Misted with water.
> 
> View attachment 194722



Tom, that is spectacular!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Tom Smart said:


> I agree about keeping lines, well, in line.
> 
> View attachment 194701



Tom, How did those thin kerf boards go from dark to light color? Are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## Wildthings

No Tom No...don't tell him


----------



## Tom Smart

Karl_TN said:


> Tom, How did those thin kerf boards go from dark to light color? Are my eyes deceiving me?





Wildthings said:


> No Tom No...don't tell him


I gotta do it, Barry.

Karl, it was magic.

Actually, Barry posted a board he is building in between the series of pictures I’ve shown. So you are looking at two different projects.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123

Security Alarm went off at 6:05 this am showing it was the shop. Me and Mr. 45 went to check it out. Door was locked. Opened it and saw that one of the "terminals" had come unstuck from the door frame. Double side taped it back then decided to sweep up from yesterday. The end.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> 2nd to last glue up on first picture and last glue up on 2nd picture. Talk about a PITA to keep these lined up straight! I didn't
> View attachment 194699 View attachment 194700





Tom Smart said:


> I gotta do it, Barry.
> 
> Karl, it was magic.
> 
> Actually, Barry posted a board he is building in between the series of pictures I’ve shown. So you are looking at two different projects.


Sorry about the confusion. The board I'm building is called "Plaid" Here's the board after final glueup and leveling. Now the sanding begins. You can really see my misalignments on this board! My second board is much more better and straight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Looks like you have oak in that one, Barry. What is the whiteish wood? Seems light for maple, I guess it could be.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I scored a great deal on a almost new harbor freight tool cart today, $100 on offer up. The seller said he purchased it and used it for 3 weeks at his work and then got canned. So he didn't need it and could use the money more so we both made out. I was going to buy one of these new but then this deal popped up. I already have one of these tool boxes carts for my bicycle tools and they are well made and a great buy new.



So I slid the current top box off the lower and on to the workbench. I've had this craftsman box since the early 80's when I worked in a bike/moped shop.



And then I placed the box from the cart on top of the hf lower, looks like they where made for each other.



When I unbolted it from the cart the corners where no longer supported.



So I re used the corner backers to stiffen things up.



Stiffeners and can shelf bolted on



I'm not going to use the cart so I took it apart.



Got a nice set of new castors off of it and a bag of hardware.



This will go to the curb for the scrappers. One corner of the lower tray was crushed anyway.



I needed this box for large tools that where on my bench.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I also purchased 2 more led lights for the garage since the wiring for the lights is done. I bought one of these to try them out in my woodshol and I really like them 5000 lumens and 5kight spectrum. I get them at Sam's club for $20. They are really bright. I think I need at least 3 more for the garage.



I didn't get them hung yet, I need to find the chain I know I have somewhere to hang these, but I had to quit to help make dinner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

It's really funny how tool boxes all look alike. Not the box itself, but what the owners do to them after a couple of years. Greg's is below, and mine is below his.




At least I can access some things without having to remove stuff from the top tray. I also made it a rule never to set my top box at the back of the bottom box. Fortunately, you can't see behind the top boxes. The drawers are somewhat organized better than the tops..




................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> It's really funny how tool boxes all look alike. Not the box itself, but what the owners do to them after a couple of years. Greg's is below, and mine is below his.
> View attachment 194849
> 
> At least I can access some things without having to remove stuff from the top tray. I also made it a rule never to set my top box at the back of the bottom box. Fortunately, you can't see behind the top boxes. The drawers are somewhat organized better than the tops..
> View attachment 194850
> 
> ................... Jerry (in Tucson)



Where's your wheels...looks like they are right on the floor?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mark, the wheels are around here somewhere. When I bought the boxes I worked for Bombardier Aviation. I took them off and built a large base so I could move all boxes in one effort throughout the hangar. These boxes are now in a 1970 mobile home bedroom. I didn't think the floor could handle 4 points with about 250 pounds per square inch, so set them directly on the floor. It's a pain to be outside working and have to go inside for a tool, but it's better than having my boxes outside and have them fill up with water if it ever rains here. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> Looks like you have oak in that one, Barry. What is the whiteish wood? Seems light for maple, I guess it could be.


White oak, Maple, Cherry and Walnut strips. All from @FranklinWorkshops. Next go around I'll pay more attention to the grain direction. Learning as I go!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> Sorry about the confusion. The board I'm building is called "Plaid" Here's the board after final glueup and leveling. Now the sanding begins. You can really see my misalignments on this board! My second board is much more better and straight!
> 
> View attachment 194831


Great design and your wood supplier is on top of his game with this material. Looks great. How thick is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> How thick is it?


Just under 1 1/2". Me and that wood supplier need to talk soon

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Too much bro love!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked in the shoperage a bit today. Hung the lights i purchased last weekend.
Lights off, just daylight coming in the window.



Lights on, just 2ights and its amazing! These Honeywell lights from sams club are a great bargain. 5,000 lumens each and 5k light color spectrum.



The garage is getting there like the wood shop did.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Went down to the woodshop and started cleaning up and putting things away that I've acquired over the summer. Cleaned up some tools.
A rusty garage sale craftsman square. The wire wheel is your friend.



Cleaned up this vintage hatchet real nice. Needs an edge put on it still.



A like new hammer, cleaned all the dried paint off of it and its a fine user now.



A nice little craftsman ball peen hammer got a trip to the wire wheel too.







The square cleaned up nice and will find a home in the garage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Maverick

I have a square that looks a lot like that one... the 'before' pic that is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I cleaned up and put away a bunch of stuff in the shop, getting it ready for winter time work. Then I roughed out a couple of bowl blanks.

The smaller one is a piece of skeet I got from the boys in Texas when I was there. Its so the one I had to put in the oven to kill the bugs, lol. I peeled all the bark off of it and mounted it on the lathe. Im anxious to turn it as I've never turned skeet yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I cleaned up and put away a bunch of stuff in the shop, getting it ready for winter time work. Then I roughed out a couple of bowl blanks.
> 
> The smaller one is a piece of skeet I got from the boys in Texas when I was there. Its so the one I had to put in the oven to kill the bugs, lol. I peeled all the bark off of it and mounted it on the lathe. Im anxious to turn it as I've never turned skeet yet.
> View attachment 195015




You're going to love it brother! It turns much easier when it's green but still nice when dry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

I had a square like that. After months of looking for it I bought another. I’m surprised it didn’t show up the next day. It is here somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wombat

The brother in-law and his wife were out for a visit last Christmas and she commented on how we only had wood cutting boards and no plastic ones. 
So I explained the perils of plastic cutting boards and the benefits of a wood one. The results being, I made her a small face grained board to take home and try out.
Anyway I got message about two weeks ago asking for two large ones ( 500 mm x 330 mm), one for herself and one for the niece.
I figured a board that big is going to be used for some serious chopping. After a bit of consideration I decided to go for an end grain board. Mainly due to being able to get a thicker board (27 mm), and I like how they look like a serious board that will take a lot of abuse.
Hehe I did end up having to buy an el cheapo table saw, but like I explained to the wife .......hey it's for your brother!!

Since their were two, I swapped them around, one is spotted gum, tasmanian oak. spotted gum etc. the other is tasmanian oak and spotted gum. 
They're both regularly used for boards in Australia, with the Tassie oak having a Janka of 6 Kn and the spotted gum is 11 Kn.
I got lucky with the oak, it must have been old growth as it had a lot more color than the usual boring blond.

Rather then toss the left over strips, I figured I might as well make a cheese platter while I'm at it.

The first three are the tassie oak, spotted gum one. The red and pinkish coloring of the tassie is more dramatic then the pics show. 










Spotted gum and Tasmanian oak

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice work, like your brand too.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finally got some shop time in today. I was really wanting to get on the lathe and turn something.
So I chucked up the mesquite blank I prepped yesterday.



It'll be smaller when I get it in the round, I don't want any natural edge on this one.



Came into round nicely, got the speed up to about 1200 rpm now.



I dig this little branch inclusion.



Its running smooth and balanced now so I'll remove the tailstock stub and flatten the bottom and then cut a mortise for the chuck so I can reverse it.



Filled some small cracks with thin then med CA.



Sanded the CA back.



Dug all the frass out of the grub holes and blew them out. I found one grub that I baked when I put this blank in the oven to kill the little wood munchers, lol.



A side profile shot. Waiting for some epoxy and color powdered dye now, should be here tomorrow. Filling the large grub tunnels will be a first for me, and so is turning the mesquite.



The blank was pretty dry so the chips where flyin! This is only from one side lol.



I liked turning the skeet, had a different smell than I imagined it would have, kinda sweet smelling. The grain kind of reminds me of Bubinga. Can't wait to get this one filled and finished. It has some beautiful grain.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So since I came to a stand still on my turning i used my shop time to cut a couple shelves for the pantry in the kitchen. It just had some particle board shelves that are sagging pretty badly. I had a 1x12 cedar board so I cut a couple shelves out of that. One side is rough so that will face down. I need to let the dust in the shop settle and then get a couple coats of poly on them to seal them. Its nice having the radial saw to break down boards like this now.



Then I fixed the pull out tray for the spindle sander. The wood swelled and it jammed the tray, couldn't slide it out at all. So I pryed it out, removed the slides and a few passes on the jointer and it works good as new again.



So that was my day in the shop. Swept up the chips in preparation for the next turning session.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

woodtickgreg said:


> So since I came to a stand still on my turning i used my shop time to cut a couple shelves for the pantry in the kitchen. It just had some particle board shelves that are sagging pretty badly. I had a 1x12 cedar board so I cut a couple shelves out of that. One side is rough so that will fCe down. I need to let the dust in the shop settle and then get a couple coats of poly on them to seal them. Its nice having the radial saw to break down boards like this now.
> View attachment 195098
> Then I fixed the pull out tray for the spine sander. The wood swelled and it jammed the tray, couldn't slide it out at all. So I pryed it out, removed the slides and a few passes on the jointer and it works good as new again.
> View attachment 195099
> So that was my day in the shop. Swept up the chips in preparation for the next turning session.


I have that same Powermatic sander but it stopped oscillating up and down a few years ago. Have you had any problems with yours?


----------



## Maverick

Made my first tool handle today. Carter and Sons 1/2 in spindle gouge in black acacia handle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I have that same Powermatic sander but it stopped oscillating up and down a few years ago. Have you had any problems with yours?


I bought this one a few years back at an auction, it was used to sand castings in a pump company. I haven't had any problems with mine. Parts are still available for them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

Finished up another handle that I started yesterday. Carter and Sons detail spindle gouge in black limba handle. Had an oopsy with this one. Forgot to measure the tang and used the same size drill bit (1/2 in) as the handle I did yesterday. Already had it parted off when I realized it. Soooooo, what to do. I had a 3/4 in dowel, so I turned it down to 1/2 in and glued it in and let set overnight. This morning I used a piece of rubber like floor mat (similar to a mouse pad) and put the handle back in the chuck and drilled the 3/8 in hole. Epoxied it in and all’s good. Whew!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Maverick said:


> Finished up another handle that I started yesterday. Carter and Sons detail spindle gouge in black limba handle. Had an oopsy with this one. Forgot to measure the tang and used the same size drill bit (1/2 in) as the handle I did yesterday. Already had it parted off when I realized it. Soooooo, what to do. I had a 3/4 in dowel, so I turned it down to 1/2 in and glued it in and let set overnight. This morning I used a piece of rubber like floor mat (similar to a mouse pad) and put the handle back in the chuck and drilled the 3/8 in hole. Epoxied it in and all’s good. Whew!
> 
> View attachment 195193
> 
> View attachment 195194



I would have thought that you could have simply epoxied the tang in, versus plug and re-drill. Am I wrong in thought and if so why?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Maverick

Mr. Peet said:


> I would have thought that you could have simply epoxied the tang in, versus plug and re-drill. Am I wrong in thought and if so why?



I didn’t think of that, but there was a lot of play so I would have had to hold it in place till the epoxy set up or come up with a jig to hold it centered in the hole.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Mr. Peet said:


> I would have thought that you could have simply epoxied the tang in, versus plug and re-drill. Am I wrong in thought and if so why?



I think he made the right choice. IMO, epoxy alone would be too weak Mark, it would loosen and break out over time. Especially if he has a catch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well since the dye and mixing cups showed up i gave it a try. 
Got all this stuff off of Amazon cheap enough. The mixing cups are nice and small, perfect for mixing small amounts of epoxy for filling cracks and imperfections in turnings.



The black diamond dye powder is pretty cool, this is just mixed in the resin before adding the hardener.



I removed the piece from the lathe to fill these grub voids then put it back on. I think this color will look cool with the mesquite when its got a finish on it.



Just a little bit of the powder goes a long way.



This is my hand to show the size of the mixing cups.



Second set of voids I filled on the lathe.



This black diamond brand comes in a large variety of colors and is very high quality, I can see myself trying other colors. This 4 oz jar was $13.99 and trust me a little goes a long way when tinting epoxy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65

Cool looking stuff. FYI, for epoxy mixing (and finishing), I use the little 30 ml medicine cups. About $15 for 500. Probably too small for the fills you just performed, but perfect for the smaller mixes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

I grab the little to go cups they have at restaurants for salsa, etc. Great for mixing epoxy and things like that.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Little thief!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

trc65 said:


> Cool looking stuff. FYI, for epoxy mixing (and finishing), I use the little 30 ml medicine cups. About $15 for 500. Probably too small for the fills you just performed, but perfect for the smaller mixes.


These are about the same size, 50ml. Just a little thicker walls and stiffer for some spirited mixing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Tony said:


> I grab the little to go cups they have at restaurants for salsa, etc. Great for mixing epoxy and things like that.


So that's why they did not have any at Whataburger a couple of weeks ago!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier

A little work from the past week. Finally got the shop functional, more to do but took a break to do a little turning. Need to build up my pen inventory and did a few cigar punch key chains. The last picture are blanks that will be used for key chain urns.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner

All very nice. Key chains ate awesome. They are urns?


----------



## Lou Currier

William Tanner said:


> All very nice. Key chains ate awesome. They are urns?



Yes, they are used when a family wants a small momenta of the ashes for each member of the family.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner

That is a great idea. Thx


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well again not in the shop, which I haven't been in there in MONTHS but made 52 pints and 6 quarts of pumpkin butter today. And it is freakin GOOD!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well again not in the shop, which I haven't been in there in MONTHS but made 52 pints and 6 quarts of pumpkin butter today. And it is freakin GOOD!.



Got a recipe? Sounds like something my wife would really like, we've got some pie pumpkins we need to do something with, and I'm going to already be doing some canning at some point this weekend.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Sprung absolutely. We went to the cannery so we had big pots, pulper and huge pressure canners. We used pie pumpkins and you can put squash in too if you want but we didn't only pie pumpkins. We steamed them in the canner for about 20 minutes. Peel, cut out stem and bottom and scrape seeds out. Cook down like apple butter. Pulped and put back in clean pot. Added brown sugar and my pumpkin pie mix. Cook down until your desired thickness. We added white sugar and more spice to our liking. Then jarred up. FYI...USDA says it needs to be refrigerated or frozen due to botulism possibility. There are recipes on the net for small batch slow cooker. Already have plans for peach, pear and blueberry butters next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Duh, yeah, I can't can this one - don't have a pressure canner. At least not yet - my in-laws are apparently going to be giving us theirs, which they haven't used in some time. But, yeah, freezing would be good. Might wait on that - we have a 1/4 of beef coming very soon and have to make sure we have enough space for that first.


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> Duh, yeah, I can't can this one - *don't have a pressure canner*. At least not yet - my in-laws are apparently going to be giving us theirs, which they haven't used in some time. But, yeah, freezing would be good. Might wait on that - we have a 1/4 of beef coming very soon and have to make sure we have enough space for that first.


I thought you had a pressure pot in the shop!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Duh, yeah, I can't can this one - don't have a pressure canner. At least not yet - my in-laws are apparently going to be giving us theirs, which they haven't used in some time. But, yeah, freezing would be good. Might wait on that - we have a 1/4 of beef coming very soon and have to make sure we have enough space for that first.



So, use your outdoor turkey deep fryer. It moves the heat outdoors, takes far less time to heat the water and is easier to cleanup when done. 50 pints of pickles in 2 hours.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Don't have to pressure can it. We only used it to steam the pumpkins to help soften the peel. Just cut em up, clean, peel and cook down. Just jar at end. Heat will seal jars and after they're cool, refrigerate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> I thought you had a pressure pot in the shop!!



Nope, never got into casting - only stabilizing.



Mr. Peet said:


> So, use your outdoor turkey deep fryer.



Don't have one, nor plans to get one.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Nope, never got into casting - only stabilizing.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have one, nor plans to get one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

We prefer chicken over turkey anyways. And almost always go non-traditional for our holiday dinners. So a turkey fryer would likely never get used by us!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> We prefer chicken over turkey anyways. And almost always go non-traditional for our holiday dinners. So a turkey fryer would likely never get used by us!



Was not sure which emoji was best. Most of my former UP friends always asked why we called outdoor fish fryers, turkey fryers. So I should have used Fish in place of Turkey. Hope it make s more sense now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Sprung absolutely. We went to the cannery so we had big pots, pulper and huge pressure canners. We used pie pumpkins and you can put squash in too if you want but we didn't only pie pumpkins. We steamed them in the canner for about 20 minutes. Peel, cut out stem and bottom and scrape seeds out. Cook down like apple butter. Pulped and put back in clean pot. Added brown sugar and my pumpkin pie mix. Cook down until your desired thickness. We added white sugar and more spice to our liking. Then jarred up. FYI...USDA says it needs to be refrigerated or frozen due to botulism possibility. There are recipes on the net for small batch slow cooker. Already have plans for peach, pear and blueberry butters next year.




Peach, pear and blueberry???? Dibs on some of each, those sound great!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> A little work from the past week. Finally got the shop functional, more to do but took a break to do a little turning. Need to build up my pen inventory and did a few cigar punch key chains. The last picture are blanks that will be used for key chain urns.
> 
> View attachment 195238
> 
> View attachment 195236
> 
> View attachment 195239
> 
> View attachment 195237




Good to see you're back in the Shop Lou! Do you just use the keychain hardware after you put the ashes in the urns?


----------



## Tom Smart

Project pause. Ran outta wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

@Tom Smart Looks like an implosion cutting board happening! I'm still working on the floating squares but just about out also.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Fixed the issue yesterday, @Wildthings, so back in business. I get my boards from a yard run by Mennonites in Western MD, it’s about 70 miles away but a nice country drive, especially this time of year. You can pick from their stacks, they will plane and edge it for free and the prices are really reasonable.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> Fixed the issue yesterday, @Wildthings, so back in business. I get my boards from a yard run by Mennonites in Western MD, it’s about 70 miles away but a nice country drive, especially this time of year. You can pick from their stacks, they will plane and edge it for free and the prices are really reasonable.


----------



## Tom Smart

OK OK, sheesh. Not the best storage solution but I’m outta space.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings




----------



## Tom Smart

58 pieces now ready for glue and clamps.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Do you buy your glue in 55 gallon drums?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yay! I got some shop time today.  
I worked on the skeet bowl some more. I really like this wood, smells nice too!
Finished the bottom side. 



Then flipped it to hollow out the top side.



I stopped to sharpen a carbide cutter. It has been .any turnings since its been sharpened. Wow, what a difference it made.



I mixed up some more epoxy to fill a grub hole on the inside, also sealed some very fine cracks with CA. Decided to add an accent ring with the epo y because it looks so nice with the skeet.



Thats all for today, maybe I can get it back on the lathe tomorrow.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

DLJeffs said:


> Do you buy your glue in 55 gallon drums?


No, but I do get a discount at Woodcraft.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

These 2 panels are larger than I’ve done before. I’m at full extension on the pipe clamps. 470mm x 810mm. Won’t fit the Dewalt planer, nor the 16/32 drum sander in one pass. And yeah, they were a real PITA to glue up.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

I got this "floating squares" cutting board ready for the final glue up. I frankensteined this one together from maple, mahogany and walnut

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Gonna have to be extra careful gluing that one up, Barry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Good to see you're back in the Shop Lou! Do you just use the keychain hardware after you put the ashes in the urns?


Yes and then seal the screw cap.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Tom Smart said:


> No, but I do get a discount at Woodcraft.


Frequent Gluer-Upper status!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> Yay! I got some shop time today.
> I worked on the skeet bowl some more. I really like this wood, smells nice too!
> Finished the bottom side.
> View attachment 195512
> Then flipped it to hollow out the top side.
> View attachment 195513
> I stopped to sharpen a carbide cutter. It has been .any turnings since its been sharpened. Wow, what a difference it made.
> View attachment 195514
> I mixed up some more epoxy to fill a grub hole on the inside, also sealed some very fine cracks with CA. Decided to add an accent ring with the epo y because it looks so nice with the skeet.
> View attachment 195515
> Thats all for today, maybe I can get it back on the lathe tomorrow.


Wow! The bottom of that bowl is fantastic. Hope the inside turns out as well for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Yay! I got some shop time today.
> I worked on the skeet bowl some more. I really like this wood, smells nice too!
> Finished the bottom side.
> View attachment 195512
> Then flipped it to hollow out the top side.
> View attachment 195513
> I stopped to sharpen a carbide cutter. It has been .any turnings since its been sharpened. Wow, what a difference it made.
> View attachment 195514
> I mixed up some more epoxy to fill a grub hole on the inside, also sealed some very fine cracks with CA. Decided to add an accent ring with the epo y because it looks so nice with the skeet.
> View attachment 195515
> Thats all for today, maybe I can get it back on the lathe tomorrow.


Looking good brother!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked on the skeet bowl. I let it sit overnight to let the epoxy cure more.
Then I chucked it up on the lathe.



After finishing the inside I reversed it in the cole jaws to remove the mortise for the chuck, its just how I like to do it.



Mortice gone and sanded to 400.



I like to add detail rings to my bowl bottoms for a little more interest when you turn them over to look at them.



Finish and wax applied.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Looks Great! Love the filling you did and the soft glow you got from the finish is fantastic. What are you using for finish? Oil and wax, or something else?

BTW, you're killing me here, where's the money shot of the inside and rim?  

I assume I've got to go over to the "Finished Projects" to see it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

@woodtickgreg , you did a great job and produced a very good looking bowl from an outstanding piece of wood. I'm glad you take enough pride in your work to make the bottoms look as good as the rest of the form. Thanks for posting this piece............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Spent some time in the shop with my ladies. We cranked out an end grain cutting board, the youngest made a stopper, and I turned a vase. All birthday presents for M.I.L

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Love the cutting board.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

wyowoodwrker said:


> Spent some time in the shop with my ladies. We cranked out an end grain cutting board, the youngest made a stopper, and I turned a vase. All birthday presents for M.I.L
> 
> View attachment 195866
> 
> View attachment 195867
> 
> View attachment 195868


The Vase is Locust, came from a large limb that came off when the early snow storm came through and dropped a bunch of snow before the trees shed thier leaves. This was at our old house that we turned into a rental.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Changed out the motor on my old Jet Midi for a variable speed. Quick and easy - but, you are not allowed to ask how long ago I bought the variable speed motor! BTW does anyone need an original and good running Jet Midi motor with switch - 1/2 hp..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

How much? I'll ask around


----------



## Mike Hill

Shipping

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Heck. Will it fit a medium or large flat rate?


----------



## Ray D

If Eric passes I’d like to have it. Mine is on its last leg


----------



## Mike Hill

I'll measure when I get home. At the office now.


----------



## trc65

Thinking about making a wonky goblet for the multi axis turning challenge, but ive never turned a normal one so thought i should practice.

Grabbed a piece of Apple branch from my smoker pile and turned this. 3.5" tall, bowl is 1.75" diameter. Stem is about 0.2". 

Happy with how this turned out in spite of the worm holes on one side, so will probably put some tung oil on it and put it on a shelf somewhere.

In spite of the way it looks in the pictures, it does sit flat. My backdrop is so stiff it is hard to get it to lay flat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Albert Kiebert

trc65 said:


> Thinking about making a wonky goblet for the multi axis turning challenge, but ive never turned a normal one so thought i should practice.
> 
> Grabbed a piece of Apple branch from my smoker pile and turned this. 3.5" tall, bowl is 1.75" diameter. Stem is about 0.2".
> 
> Happy with how this turned out in spite of the worm holes on one side, so will probably put some tung oil on it and put it on a shelf somewhere.
> 
> In spite of the way it looks in the pictures, it does sit flat. My backdrop is so stiff it is hard to get it to lay flat.
> 
> View attachment 196167
> 
> View attachment 196166


Looks good for first goblet. A little more curve on the bowl would be nice, IMHO

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

You're right Albert, more curve would really improve the appearance.


----------



## Gdurfey

A few of the pictures from yesterday should/could have been here! so happy to be in the shop. I have enjoyed the shed work, but the mouse poop was gross....well, the tons of it! 

Trying to jump into these small ornament kits and setting up to do a few more of the cheese sized cutting boards.













I also cut into my second casting effort. Future bottle stopper. This was alumilite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

That is nice goblet Tim. Looks like you turn them all day long.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Its a fun, little, quick project. Been doing a lot of bowls and not much spindle work so was good to get some spindle practice before I go into Christmas mode with lots of spindle projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Finished up the 3rd of 6 Christmas presents today, the others are in various stages of completion. This clock is for my Dad. He recently beat Covid, after having heart surgery just over a year ago. Had a heart attack and 2 stents put in. Tough S.O.B. after 35 years as a firefighter.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Think all states with Democratic governors have canceled Christmas this year, so not doing anything this year....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Mr. Peet said:


> Think all states with Democratic governors have canceled Christmas this year, so not doing anything this year....


Good thing my state is Red. No one is cancelling Christmas on me. Let the final coat of finish dry and got the movement installed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

One more step, but I had to turn one. This is going to challenge me to think of design on this scale.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

Looking forward to see what you come up with


----------



## Lou Currier

36 hour print completed...my new micro mesh container.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung

Lou, that's pretty slick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65

That is one of the most useful things I've seen printed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

wyowoodwrker said:


> Finished up the 3rd of 6 Christmas presents today, the others are in various stages of completion. This clock is for my Dad. He recently beat Covid, after having heart surgery just over a year ago. Had a heart attack and 2 stents put in. Tough S.O.B. after 35 years as a firefighter.
> 
> View attachment 196224
> 
> View attachment 196226


Beautiful clock. I really like that you left the manufacturer sticker on your new window back there.


----------



## Wildthings

Self draining, individually identified slots and a water basin. Wickedly cool. Patent and start selling them $4.99 I'll take one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> 36 hour print completed...my new micro mesh container.
> 
> View attachment 196252
> 
> View attachment 196253
> 
> View attachment 196254


Okay Lou, I'll admit my ignorance, what's it for?


----------



## Maverick

Pretty slick Lou.  

For some reason my printer won't do that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

DLJeffs said:


> Beautiful clock. I really like that you left the manufacturer sticker on your new window back there.


Think you’re on the wrong thread


----------



## Lou Currier

Wildthings said:


> Self draining, individually identified slots and a water basin. Wickedly cool. Patent and start selling them $4.99 I'll take one!!


Unfortunately not my design but the designer did share his files.


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Okay Lou, I'll admit my ignorance, what's it for?


It is for the micro mesh pad used when finishing pens and such.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Tony

Ahh, now I get it! For some reason I was thinking of the rolls of micro mesh and couldn't figure out how that worked. That is dang cool, I'd buy one too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Lou Currier said:


> Think you’re on the wrong thread


No, just late getting here. Look back one page, @wyowoodwrker posted a photo of a clock he made and just behind it is a window with the sticker on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Wildthings said:


> Self draining, individually identified slots and a water basin. Wickedly cool. Patent and start selling them $4.99 I'll take one!!


Just heard back from the designer and he said that I was free to make these for others

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

@Lou Currier what's the bottom look like? flat or?


----------



## T. Ben

Lou Currier said:


> Just heard back from the designer and he said that I was free to make these for others


If you do I would buy one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Wildthings said:


> @Lou Currier what's the bottom look like? flat or?


The bottom is flat.


----------



## Lou Currier

T. Ben said:


> If you do I would buy one.


I'll start a new thread when ready to print.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Maverick

Do you know what you are going to sell them for?


----------



## Schroedc

I'm actually doing stuff in the shop. Got this thing up and running.....

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I'm actually doing stuff in the shop. Got this thing up and running.....
> 
> View attachment 196447



He's alive! Good to see you drop in here.

Nice addition to the shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> He's alive! Good to see you drop in here.
> 
> Nice addition to the shop.



It's been an interesting year....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> It's been an interesting year....



I'm sure. How's the business holding up? I'm guessing any shows you might have done were all cancelled.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I'm sure. How's the business holding up? I'm guessing any shows you might have done were all cancelled.



Year to date I'm at 16% of where I was last year

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung

Ouch... Hopefully there's a chance for recovery before it's too late...


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Ouch... Hopefully there's a chance for recovery before it's too late...



We'll see, i got some grant funding but couldn't get unemployment. I just keep scrambling to pay the bills each month until I can't and then I guess whatever happens, happens.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> I'll start a new thread when ready to print.



I'm in for one too. Mine always lost in the shuffle on my shelf...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I'm in for one too. Mine always lost in the shuffle on my shelf...



Please let me know when you get up and running on these also Lou.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gardnaaa

Schroedc said:


> I'm actually doing stuff in the shop. Got this thing up and running.....
> 
> View attachment 196447


What machine is that? Not a shapeoko or an xcarve right?


----------



## Schroedc

Gardnaaa said:


> What machine is that? Not a shapeoko or an xcarve right?


 It is an xcarve, longer side rails and a CNC for newbies z axis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa

Schroedc said:


> It is an xcarve, longer side rails and a CNC for newbies z axis


I was researching both machines awhile back. They are pretty awesome. Someday I always tell myself


----------



## Gdurfey

A little work on my next set of cheese slicer cutting boards. Also helping me learn some lessons before I start in on that good wood from Larry.

Also building a Bluetooth speaker box, went the easy route first. Learned some more lessons about my bandsaw and resawing as well. Hmmmmmmmm













and all 3 pictures are upside down. Darn phone.....oh well, in this case no big deal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> and all 3 pictures are upside down


Whew thank goodness. I thought you glued everything including the glue to the ceiling!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Today I milled a bunch of Olive limbs. The only thing I could think of doing is setting the lumber up for cutting boards. I have three that will make 3/4 x 7 x 9" boards. 











and 3 that will make 3/4 x 12 x 12" boards. This first picture shows the back side of the board which are still over 15/16" thick. I believe I'll be able to clean up at least 95 % of the bark underlament. 



The top side is a whole lot better.




I need opinions here. Is 12 x 12 a good size, or should I take it down to 10 x 12" ? The 7 x 9" boards are at just under 13/16', and should clean up at 11/16' +. Is that thick enough for a board that small? thanks in advance....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I am NO expert, but these small cheese boards are 3/4 x 5.75 x 6 to 9 inches. So I think you are good. Again, just comparing to what I have done with these kits.

pretty wood, that is for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

In my experience, square boards aren't appealing to most people. Also, I think you can get by with that thickness if it's very dry.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> In my experience, square boards aren't appealing to most people.


That's why the shape of Texas is the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> That's why the shape of Texas is the best

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tony said:


> View attachment 196494


Hey man, I got one of those. it still looks as good as this'n does. In udder werds, it ain't got used yet. . ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hey man, I got one of those. it still looks as good as this'n does. In udder werds, it ain't got used yet. . ............... Jerry (in Tucson)




It looks like it but a different size. This one is 2' across and 2" thick.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Did you know that Texas is Short by 30 miles of being a square?????????????.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nice day in the shop. Let me get photos loaded and I will edit from the iPad






the speaker box is almost done. I just want to give it a spray finish and then assemble it. I won’t make a lot of these. Glad it was on sale for $20 instead of regular price. Will be okay in my office where it needs to be quiet anyway, but it would never work in the shop!! 





and have 6 more of the cheese cutting boards sanded to 120. Goofed on my thinking, should not have made three out of the shorter board, so 3 are pretty small. But, they will work.

second edit: cutting board: walnut, maple, padauk, yellow heart, Purple Heart, and oak. The speaker box is maple (big leaf) and Purple Heart in the middle.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> Nice day in the shop. Let me get photos loaded and I will edit from the iPad
> 
> 
> View attachment 196543
> 
> the speaker box is almost done. I just want to give it a spray finish and then assemble it. I won’t make a lot of these. Glad it was on sale for $20 instead of regular price. Will be okay in my office where it needs to be quiet anyway, but it would never work in the shop!!
> 
> View attachment 196544
> 
> and have 6 more of the cheese cutting boards sanded to 120. Goofed on my thinking, should not have made three out of the shorter board, so 3 are pretty small. But, they will work.
> 
> second edit: cutting board: walnut, maple, padauk, yellow heart, Purple Heart, and oak. The speaker box is maple (big leaf) and Purple Heart in the middle.



Just a tip in case you haven't heard it. After your final sanding grit, dust it off really well (I use microfiber cloths), then mist them with water just enough to get the whole surface wet. Let it thoroughly dry, then hit it again with the same grit just enough to knock the grain down, don't oversand.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Prepped some boxes for a Beads of Courage drive. Still need lids then sand, glue and finish. 4.5w x 6l x 4.25h “ inside.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, I just had to try this old fence post. Okay, back to ornaments and snowmen








i think there are so many checks it will just continue to fly apart.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

As usual I wasn't in the shop. But last night and today I vacuum sealed and froze a case of broccoli and a case of sugar snap peas. Love free food.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Also not really in the shop, but completed my little speaker project. Again, not very good quality sound, but nice looking for a desk.









forgot to mention in another post: I am thankful for the guy that invented the small random orbital sander!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Hey experts, need some help. Completing these cheese cutting boards, I used Padauk and got some bleed over into my other strips. Tried to blow it off and wipe it off before adding oil, but looks as though I needed to clean it somehow. Any suggestions?.


----------



## Tom Smart

I don’t have a good answer for you, Garry, other than carefully sanding it back. I’ve experienced this a few times and have always had bleed over to some degree. I’ve found the best way to keep it from happening is to not use padauk.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Could not wait, the snowmen will be practiced on tomorrow.









So very happy that the wood seems more solid than I first thought. However, I don’t have a hollowing rig yet, so what else could it be?? Am very open to suggestions, I just wanted to see if the color was what I had hoped. 




I am just sanding the cookie, I think it would look cool as part of a centerpiece. Maybe drill 3 or so holes for votive candles. Then a wreath around it??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, got impatient since I have other pieces and I cut it in half. Will work on my end grain bowl skills. I think I will make a box out of one of the other pieces. Be large, but why not?








not hollowed and just sanded to 150 so far. Just a small bit of walnut oil to see if the color was going to pop. It did.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## William Tanner

Hoping you would get impatient because I wanted to see this project. Wood looks interesting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Haven't gotten much done in the shop this week, spent most of my week off re-wiring the upper level of my house. In my area having a well insulated house is crucial. Any where really it's important, but it gets pretty cold around here. We bought the house last fall and I didn't get around to the insulation. When I got up into the attic I realized that I couldn't insulate it further until I eliminated all the active knob and tube wiring that was still up there. So I set to work this week pulling wire for all the lights, switches and outlets. This old house has 9' 6" ceilings so all the walls were framed with a 8' wall then a 2' knee wall on top.....so I had to drill through 2 sets of sill /top plates to get the wire down for each run. This would have been an expensive endeavor if I had to hire it out. Glad I know how to do it. I've gone through 15 single boxes, 2 doubles, and a triple. 18 j-boxes and 500' of wire. I'm beat....time for a whiskey and a movie with my honey.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay, done until I get my new rest so I can use my Tail Stock Steady. Also needs a bit more sanding.......letting it rest. Incredibly happy with this find as I was just cutting this downed tree as stove wood. About 5 1/2 diameter and 3 1/2 high.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

Looks great. Can we get a shot of the inside pith when you get a finish on it?


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> Looks great. Can we get a shot of the inside pith when you get a finish on it?


Sure will Bill. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Garry, reminds me a lot of Norfolk Island Pine. Looks great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Installed some small toggle clamps to my crosscut sled. They work great and will hold up to 1 1/4” thick pieces. Setup to hold on both sides of cut.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Gdurfey

Cleaning shop because I can’t put the new shop’s early Christmas present into the dirty space where the Grizzly was. Just couldn’t do it. After sneezing, coughing and being miserable since I got back into the shop I sprung for better dust collection. I found myself not using the Grizzly because every time I turned it on this cloud of dust would erupt from the bag. So, I went with the canister model. Plus I will increase wearing my mask; even wearing it while I was sweeping.













one gripe with Jet that is shared by one of the guys down at Woodcraft is that I ended up chasing almost every thread on the unit. Luckily I had metric taps and it really wasn’t that big of a deal but......anyway, one of those things. This model was on sale more than their standard sale discount.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## William Tanner

I've got too many projects started and today I decided to get them done before starting anything else. Famous last words right? I have five bowls that need the tenons removed and finish applied. Three of them are elm approximately 6"X4". Those are in the photos. The club cut this elm tree last winter and then we made a bunch of bowl blanks in anticipation of world-renowned wood artist Micheal Hosaluk spending a few days with us. Michael's visit was cancelled in late February or early March due to Covid. The other two are large and might be considered hollow forms instead of bowls. These two are a collaboration with an artist friend and it has been in the works for a couple of years. I have one large box elder burl platter that needs my attention. Then there is the lighthouse that has been sitting there for a couple of years.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Very cool @William Tanner Bill!! You are not alone in the not finishing department......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gardnaaa

Don’t mind the crappy bench in the back, it came with the house lol. I’m Building a new one on my vacation next month. Anyways, the legs for my 1216 came in today. I had to get the lathe off the bench, it was too heavy and the bench was bending in the middle. Now I have to figure out how to weigh it down a bit more, it wobbles a bit, I’m sure the floor isn’t 100% level. I might try to back out one of the feet a bit to see if it’ll stop the wobble. Maybe try to tuck a sandbag in each leg as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gardnaaa said:


> Don’t mind the crappy bench in the back, it came with the house lol. I’m Building a new one on my vacation next month. Anyways, the legs for my 1216 came in today. I had to get the lathe off the bench, it was too heavy and the bench was bending in the middle. Now I have to figure out how to weigh it down a bit more, it wobbles a bit, I’m sure the floor isn’t 100% level. I might try to back out one of the feet a bit to see if it’ll stop the wobble. Maybe try to tuck a sandbag in each leg as well.
> 
> View attachment 196993



Do you have radiant heat in the floor? If not, bolt it to the floor. Otherwise the sandbag idea sounds like a good start.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I ran a load of scrap steel to the recycling yard last Tuesday. Utility pole arms. Being it would take me an hour to muscle them by hand, the yard owner offered to unload with the electro-magnet. Went fine. Wednesday ran another load. This time he lowered the electro-magnet a bit to fast and pushed two holes in the bed. Being treated is through the roof, $90 to replace the 2 boards plus time, I decided to patch the holes. I should have used some liqid nail and soaked the wood before patching, but it was an after thought. 

I used cribbing, a jack and a steel plate. I worked the protrusions back up into place and then screwed a patch on the underside to support the weak spots.


















Just wish I had thought of the liquid nail step. It was lightly raining as I finished up. Now wondering, have one more load of scrap arms to take. They weigh 160lbs. to 300lbs. a piece. Have about 4000 pounds worth to take. I'm getting to old to easily do it by hand. Might get the wife to help, or do I hope the operator does better next time.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> Okay, done until I get my new rest so I can use my Tail Stock Steady. Also needs a bit more sanding.......letting it rest. Incredibly happy with this find as I was just cutting this downed tree as stove wood. About 5 1/2 diameter and 3 1/2 high.
> 
> View attachment 196896
> 
> View attachment 196897
> 
> View attachment 196898


Oh oh, the pressure is on now. I lost my welder friend back when that covid crap started. he finally came back with news that he would be leaving Tucson in a year. Well, his wife got a job in Texas, and he will be leaving second week in January. 
Then, I find out his boss, my long time friend and owner of the welding shop is retiring sometime next year. All my future ideas requiring a lathe and mill are now coming to a stop. 

Garry, I need your address. If you are OK with getting a used rest, I'll send you mine. I know how to get around the larger rests I have, so don't really need it. I do have the parts for yours and I believe TexMoon's, but they still need to be welded.

Oops, I just realized that your lathe has a small swing. My rest won't work. The post is too long. *Send me the height again on your current tool rest*, *and the post OD*,and I'll see if a couple others I have might work. They were made for my old old 12" Delta Milwaukee I started with.

You've got a good looking bowl going. If you haven't already, saturate that knot with CA. It won't stop it from cracking, but will possibly keep it from falling out later. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Gdurfey

Nubsnstubs said:


> Oh oh, the pressure is on now. I lost my welder friend back when that covid crap started. he finally came back with news that he would be leaving Tucson in a year. Well, his wife got a job in Texas, and he will be leaving second week in January.
> Then, I find out his boss, my long time friend and owner of the welding shop is retiring sometime next year. All my future ideas requiring a lathe and mill are now coming to a stop.
> 
> Garry, I need your address. If you are OK with getting a used rest, I'll send you mine. I know how to get around the larger rests I have, so don't really need it. I do have the parts for yours and I believe TexMoon's, but they still need to be welded.
> 
> Oops, I just realized that your lathe has a small swing. My rest won't work. The post is too long. *Send me the height again on your current tool rest*, *and the post OD*,and I'll see if a couple others I have might work. They were made for my old old 12" Delta Milwaukee I started with.
> 
> You've got a good looking bowl going. If you haven't already, saturate that knot with CA. It won't stop it from cracking, but will possibly keep it from falling out later. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry, thanks so much, but I finally ordered a rest. I so appreciate the offer!!! Sorry to hear of the loss of a resource. It’s like losing your mechanic or doctor, gee, I hate looking for a replacement and it is so hard to build that relationship.

Thanks for the CA suggestion, I will. The other half has cracked horribly in just a week. I need a better moisture meter but since this tree had been on the ground for at least a year, I was thinking it might be dry. I did seal the ends of the other pieces I brought home with Anchor Seal; glad I did now.


----------



## Gardnaaa

Mr. Peet said:


> Do you have radiant heat in the floor? If not, bolt it to the floor. Otherwise the sandbag idea sounds like a good start.


Nope I don’t. I could bolt it to the floor. Can I do that with normal drills or do I need a hammer drill? Never did anything like that before. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gardnaaa said:


> Nope I don’t. I could bolt it to the floor. Can I do that with normal drills or do I need a hammer drill? Never did anything like that before. Thanks!



Hammer drill helps, but I've done it with a regular drill, masonry bits and a vacuum. See what the others say. They might be better at saying weather to use insert sleeves versus tap-con and so on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Easier if you have a hammer drill

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I took an old broken celtic pen kit and made it into a big ol stylus for myself....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 2


----------



## eaglea1

Cool stylus! Today, my wife had me repairing Christmas decorations ie; ornaments, lights, and on and on. 
I tried to keep the lathe running when I saw her coming on the security monitors , but she pushed the button
that flashes a red light in the shop alerting me that someone is at the door , so they don't startle me when I'm
running equipment. Dang...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

eaglea1 said:


> Cool stylus! Today, my wife had me repairing Christmas decorations ie; ornaments, lights, and on and on.
> I tried to keep the lathe running when I saw her coming on the security monitors , but she pushed the button
> that flashes a red light in the shop alerting me that someone is at the door , so they don't startle me when I'm
> running equipment. Dang...



I need one of those. Right now I have a plug in doorbell...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Cool stylus Marc. I need one of those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I ran the knuckle on my right pointer finger into my belt sander today. And yesterday I took a chunk out the knuckle of my left pointer finger getting some stuff out of the back of my truck. So now I have matching band aids so I don't lean to one side or the other.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## William Tanner

Good system Randy. My wife flips the light switch off and on to let me know she is coming in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

My wife stands were I can see her. If I'm at the lathe she might be there awhile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

William Tanner said:


> I've got too many projects started and today I decided to get them done before starting anything else. Famous last words right? I have five bowls that need the tenons removed and finish applied. Three of them are elm approximately 6"X4". Those are in the photos. The club cut this elm tree last winter and then we made a bunch of bowl blanks in anticipation of world-renowned wood artist Micheal Hosaluk spending a few days with us. Michael's visit was cancelled in late February or early March due to Covid. The other two are large and might be considered hollow forms instead of bowls. These two are a collaboration with an artist friend and it has been in the works for a couple of years. I have one large box elder burl platter that needs my attention. Then there is the lighthouse that has been sitting there for a couple of years.
> 
> View attachment 196981
> 
> View attachment 196982
> 
> View attachment 196983


Love the grain pattern on these Bill.


----------



## William Tanner

The grain is nice Doug. Finished another elm bowl today. Our club has several slabs of this tree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> I took an old broken celtic pen kit and made it into a big ol stylus for myself....
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to let us know how you like it. I've got a mesh tip one I made myself that is ok, but is a little larger tip than I like. Works OK if you tap something straight on vertically, but from an angle doesn't work nearly as well.


----------



## ripjack13

I actually like it. I have a smaller mesh one too, it's better, but the body is just a small slimline tube. A little too short for my bear paws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Remember where you got the smaller tip from? Think I'd like to try one.


----------



## William Tanner

Ok, as I indicated earlier in the week I'm trying to finish projects that have been sitting for some time. These two are a collaboration I started with a buddy a couple of years ago. He is a phenomenal artist and the idea is I turn two of something and then he paints them both and keeps one for himself. We have talked about mine being a frog on a Lilly pad and maybe some bugs although what he paint is up to him. So they are finally ready after removing the tenons. Turns out my friend recently came down with Covid so they will be keeping me company until that issue has passed. The one on the left is box elder and the one on the right is sycamore. I should have waived the white flag on the sycamore as I spent a ton of time fixing cracks and knot holes. I would have tossed it if the finish was going to anything other than paint. Both have a nice surface for paints. Bill

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Great looking pair! Hope your buddy has few symptoms/problems and can get to them sooner rather than later. 

Like the wide band on the top of these, lots of area for your buddy to design and paint!


----------



## trc65

I've stolen @Tony idea that he made for the multi axis challenge, and decided to make a forest instead of just a couple of trees. I'm up to 25 of them from different species, with a few more to make. I'll post a picture of the finished forest when done. For now, here is a picture of one of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

Made up a noodle board for the wife. Gotta wipe all the excess stain off. Only messed up 4 times but I'm calling this one the prototype

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I finished this year's temporary greenhouse to keep all the house/yard/patio plants in instead of my shop. Moved all the plants (about 100) and spent the rest of the afternoon spoiling my granddaughter. Going to the ranch tomorrow. Taking a rifle for self-defense purposes only.... Deer can be vicious at times. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Working on that latest bowl. Didn’t realize that wood was green. Live and learn. Finally got to use my Tail Stock Steady. Thanks @Nubsnstubs Jerry!!! Really neat invention!!!













just a little BLO so far, experimenting on what will make these colors pop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> Working on that latest bowl. Didn’t realize that wood was green. Live and learn. Finally got to use my Tail Stock Steady. Thanks @Nubsnstubs Jerry!!! Really neat invention!!!
> 
> View attachment 197418
> 
> View attachment 197419
> 
> View attachment 197420
> 
> just a little BLO so far, experimenting on what will make these colors pop.


Garry, I believe in some of my videos, I mentioned that using the other work holding tools availible with my Tail Stock Steady would absolutely guarantee that you could not lose your piece while removing the tenon or dressing up those recesses. Thanks for posting the picture with your piece between centers. Good looking piece of wood and bowl.....

That small tool rest I offered up for use with the Tail Stock Steady back at the beginning of the year is now finally assembled. Do you want it?? If so, it's yours for the 10 bucks plus small flat rate box...... It's $18.10 I think. Please let me know. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Thanks Tim. And I stole my bowl idea from a club member who did a much larger version. He then had a university professor (art department) paint a koi pond inside with Lilly pads and such on the outside rim. It was spectacular. I think it was my all time favorite piece ever.

Hope we get a photograph of your forest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Nubsnstubs said:


> Garry, I believe in some of my videos, I mentioned that using the other work holding tools availible with my Tail Stock Steady would absolutely guarantee that you could not lose your piece while removing the tenon or dressing up those recesses. Thanks for posting the picture with your piece between centers. Good looking piece of wood and bowl.....
> 
> That small tool rest I offered up for use with the Tail Stock Steady back at the beginning of the year is now finally assembled. Do you want it?? If so, it's yours for the 10 bucks plus small flat rate box...... It's $18.10 I think. Please let me know. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry, thanks. Yes, will take it. Not sure I still have your PayPal address, will check. I am sure we will PM.


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Made up a noodle board for the wife. Gotta wipe all the excess stain off. Only messed up 4 times but I'm calling this one the prototype
> 
> View attachment 197415



Noodle board? Is that just another name for a serving tray?
Very nice looking too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> Remember where you got the smaller tip from? Think I'd like to try one.



Psi. They sell em in a set of 3. 









Mesh Fabric Stylus Tips for Chrome Pen Kits (3pk)


This tightly woven conductive mesh stylus tip is very durable and does not tear or break. Plus, the mesh material is highly accurate with superior performance, including the ability to work at almost any screen angle with less screen pressure than rubber tipped styluses. Includes a threaded post to



www.pennstateind.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> Jerry, thanks. Yes, will take it. Not sure I still have your PayPal address, will check. I am sure we will PM.


OK, will go in the mail Monday. Verify your post size, diameter and height from top of rest to bottom of post. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Noodle board? Is that just another name for a serving tray?
> Very nice looking too...


Noodle boards are another name for Stove Toppers

GOOGLE

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> Ok, as I indicated earlier in the week I'm trying to finish projects that have been sitting for some time. These two are a collaboration I started with a buddy a couple of years ago. He is a phenomenal artist and the idea is I turn two of something and then he paints them both and keeps one for himself. We have talked about mine being a frog on a Lilly pad and maybe some bugs although what he paint is up to him. So they are finally ready after removing the tenons. Turns out my friend recently came down with Covid so they will be keeping me company until that issue has passed. The one on the left is box elder and the one on the right is sycamore. I should have waived the white flag on the sycamore as I spent a ton of time fixing cracks and knot holes. I would have tossed it if the finish was going to anything other than paint. Both have a nice surface for paints. Bill
> 
> View attachment 197410



They look great. So if your friend has Covid, he has at least 2 weeks under most conditions to work on the bowls. You just need to drop them off? What am I missing?


----------



## William Tanner

Mark, I just want to wait until he and his family are well. His studio is back behind his pool and behind a fence and I don't want to leave them for him to handle at the front door. I also want a chance to chat outside and at a respectable distance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa

Mr. Peet said:


> Hammer drill helps, but I've done it with a regular drill, masonry bits and a vacuum. See what the others say. They might be better at saying weather to use insert sleeves versus tap-con and so on.


I haven’t bolted it or weighed it down yet. But I noticed that the sound when turning is now amplified by that stand. It used to be a lot quieter on the workbench, my family couldn’t hear it upstairs, but now they can. Do you think if I bolted it or weighed it down- that it would quiet it down?


----------



## drycreek

I had mine bolted down Before I sold my shop but I had a neighbor who had worked at a firestone plant Give me 4 one inch thick rubber washers and mine made no noise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa

drycreek said:


> I had mine bolted down Before I sold my shop but I had a neighbor who had worked at a firestone plant Give me 4 one inch thick rubber washers and mine made no noise.


Awesome. So maybe I’ll get some rubber washers and bolt her down. Hopefully that’ll prevent it from amplifying the noise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gardnaaa said:


> Awesome. So maybe I’ll get some rubber washers and bolt her down. Hopefully that’ll prevent it from amplifying the noise!



You have any bias tires? I've used a common hole-saw to cut rubber disc out of old tires. (From the side wall to limit hitting steel belting.) Also used old quarry belting. Horse and cattle mats might work too. Some of those mats are big enough for the machine to set on, and you as well working the machine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/4-ft-x-6-ft-x-3-4-in-thick-rubber-stall-mat

Zack, check these out. Like Mark said, these should fit the lathe and you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I only had an hour and a half of shop time today. I spent it rehanging some brass wind chimes that had broken years (20) ago. Since I never throw anything away.... they hadn't been thrown away. They were someone's favorites and I squirreled them away until about a month ago. When I brought them in I got the biggest smile I've seen in a while. She needed a smile this day and after this year.

Didn't make it to the ranch this morning because plans change pretty quick sometimes. Got to get a reality check in the ER for 5 hours today but brought my girl home with no real ill effects (hence the need for a smile). Ruled out the bad things and we'll get the rest checked out on Monday. 

#3 son got a nice buck though and is sitting by the camp fire with his daughter like I used to do with he and his brothers 25 years ago. 

They called a bit ago and are having a great time.

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Gardnaaa said:


> Awesome. So maybe I’ll get some rubber washers and bolt her down. Hopefully that’ll prevent it from amplifying the noise!


I have large rubber pads that came with my 80 gallon air compressor and they are great!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/4-ft-x-6-ft-x-3-4-in-thick-rubber-stall-mat
> 
> Zack, check these out. Like Mark said, these should fit the lathe and you


So should I pull the little feet off and just lay the metal directly on the rubber Matt? And thanks for the link Eric!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Today I took this wardrobe box full of antlers and skulls, cut all the skulls off and then selectively cut most of the antlers up to fill this MFRB. There's a guy on another forum that makes antler pens and antler rings. Told him I would make him a deal. He cautiously said what's the deal? I told him I would send them to him free of charge but he had to pay it forward by picking a random customer wanting an antler ring done and make it for them free. He was elated and stunned. I told him Merry Christmas! He agreed! 13 lbs of antler

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | +Karma 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hmmm...that was never mentioned here. Don't you love the pen and ring turners here anymore?


----------



## Wildthings

Spur of the moment deal. oh well


----------



## TimR

Worked on repairing my Husq backpack blower. Have had since 2005, developed leaky primer bulb, kinda ticked that Husq shows as obsolete with no alternate . Been trying to find equivalent size...found a combo on Amazon of 3 different sizes, so crossing my fingers. Spent afternoon packing small limbs up to 2” into trailer to take to grinder for recycling. 12’ trailer, this is second tight packed load of 4 I’ll make to cleanup from Zeta and my truck getting fairly crushed by 40’ - 50’ tall red oak

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Only sealed some wood today. Cleaning up the property yesterday and today and brought some more of the blue stain pieces home. Going to try to process them into regular bowl blanks.


Going to go about this 2 different ways. Going to order a new 1/2 inch blade of a different brand and try to resaw. 

The other way is I’m going to get a rip blade for my chainsaw and at least get one side sort of flat then take it to the bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon

Nearly fell through the ceiling trying to rid my "attic" of critters. If this last attempt doesn't work I am going to have to call in an expert

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Gdurfey said:


> Only sealed some wood today. Cleaning up the property yesterday and today and brought some more of the blue stain pieces home. Going to try to process them into regular bowl blanks.
> 
> 
> Going to go about this 2 different ways. Going to order a new 1/2 inch blade of a different brand and try to resaw.
> 
> The other way is I’m going to get a rip blade for my chainsaw and at least get one side sort of flat then take it to the bandsaw.
> 
> View attachment 197604


I vote on the second way, you gain another chain and it will be easier then to round your blanks on the Bandsaw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

TXMoon said:


> Nearly fell through the ceiling trying to rid my "attic" of critters. If this last attempt doesn't work I am going to have to call in an expert
> View attachment 197605


Well, at least you facilitated ingress/egress for them.

Alan

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I planed, joinered (is that a word?), and cut biscuit grooves for three pastry boards for the girls. I have one already in the workbench vice with clamps on top. Said to myself, "Self, you need more clamps". Then I remembered some that I got for a really good price... free. There are six of them. 



They were my dad's. For reasons that are beyond me he had allowed them to rust into an unusable condition. That was very out of character for him as he was fastidious about most everything and certainly about allowing anything to rust. I had dug them out of a closet in his shop. Anyway, I had been putting off that wire wheel work.... until Today! I got them brushed down and a good coating of WD40. They should work great.

Alan

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Alan R McDaniel Jr those look like really good, heavy clamps!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

They are heavy. I'll just have to dry them off real good in the morning before I put them on. Don't want to stain the wood with WD40. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

probably Jorgensen brand. I have some but their newer series of parallel clamps work better for glue ups. That brand has been around a long time.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'll look tomorrow to see the brand. I saw markings on the bar several times but was hurrying to finish before supper. 

Alan


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> Only sealed some wood today. Cleaning up the property yesterday and today and brought some more of the blue stain pieces home. Going to try to process them into regular bowl blanks.
> 
> 
> Going to go about this 2 different ways. Going to order a new 1/2 inch blade of a different brand and try to resaw.
> 
> The other way is I’m going to get a rip blade for my chainsaw and at least get one side sort of flat then take it to the bandsaw.
> 
> View attachment 197604



Garry, if you want to try cutting them on the bandsaw, a log ripping sled would be useful. I've made a couple crude ones for single use and someday I'll get to building a good one. Hop over to Google and do an image search for "bandsaw log sled" and you'll see lots of ideas for one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

TXMoon said:


> Nearly fell through the ceiling trying to rid my "attic" of critters. If this last attempt doesn't work I am going to have to call in an expert
> View attachment 197605


Oh, I 've got that t-shirt. There's a picture floating around the house somewhere's with my leg hanging down from the ceiling. Threats have so far sufficed to keep it hidden! Kevin, you made me feel better about myself!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Santa was a few weeks early. YIPPEE !!

**Guess somebody could move to "Show your Shop" **

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

Somebody showed up and gave you a shop??

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Right at 3 months from this to this....big water oak would have stood right in front of the Office door. I demolished every building myself with a tractor, chainsaw, truck and winch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FLQuacker

Hung 2, 4 ft dual bulb LEDs for general lighting, and to allow for late work days to get this thing ready to work in. I'll have other "station" lighting as well down the road. (Forget the pull chains they're about 10 ft up)

26' x 26' on 10' wall height. Florida winter I can deal with, summer heat the taller the better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I used those T15 LED 4 bulb lights. It's better than daylight in my shop. 

You're going to enjoy setting it up like you want, and enjoy it even more when you get there. 

Alan

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

@FranklinWorkshops, they are Jorgensen clamps, and they work great






In addition to other things, it appears I need to do a little straightening and cleaning in the shop tomorrow.

Alan

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Used to, before I did yard work I'd take pictures of the whole place. Then I'd do the work. Then I'd check the pictures to see what I missed. It's amazing what I can see in a picture that I overlook when I'm standing there. lIke the lamp stand in front of the bench grinder. I know it's been there for months but I didn't see it until now in the picture.

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

@FLQuacker , Wayne, Where did you buy you shop building. It looks like the same construction as mine. 

Alan


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> @FranklinWorkshops, they are Jorgensen clamps, and they work great
> 
> 
> View attachment 197648
> 
> In addition to other things, it appears I need to do a little straightening and cleaning in the shop tomorrow.
> 
> Alan


Looks like they cleaned up well. Jorgensen has always make great clamps. I use their screw jaw wood hand clamps all the time. With those you have you can put too much pressure on the joint and squeeze out too much of the glue so don't get overly aggressive with them.


----------



## ripjack13

Gardnaaa said:


> Awesome. So maybe I’ll get some rubber washers and bolt her down. Hopefully that’ll prevent it from amplifying the noise!


Before you bolt it, make sure where you will be bolting is all the same plane, or else when you bolt it you may twist the bed out of whack. And thats not good. You may need to shim the areas to make them all even.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> @FLQuacker , Wayne, Where did you buy you shop building. It looks like the same construction as mine.
> 
> Alan


Georgia Southern Buildings is the manufacture, Moultrie, Ga

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

FLQuacker said:


> Georgia Southern Buildings is the manufacture, Moultrie, Ga


I used "Alan's Factory Outlet" (no connection) Luray, VA. 

I was very satisfied, particularly with installation. The guys that put it up did the whole thing in four hours. I was amazed. I can't even decide what I'm going to do in four hours much less put up a 40x32 foot shop building.... 

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Muffler started breaking apart, piece popped and it me in the face last month while mowing (just under my eye). Kawasaki discontinued the muffler years ago. They had a few that might work for $150 and up. Found a poor looking used one and a few similar that I could possibly modify on Flea-bay. Asked the fabricator down the road to look at the old muffler and let me know his thoughts. He said he was booked for weeks. That night I found one that looked right, but did not list dimensions. If it was the right size, I'd still need to cut the exhaust pipe and re-weld the mount to match the stub pipe mine has. So I called him to run the idea by him, he responded, too late, got up early and wrapped your old one. Cost $200, but will outlast the engine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

@Mr. Peet what is that on?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks like its on a wide walk behind mower. I used to repair them. And yup thats an old kawi motor and some parts are becoming obsolete. I guess they didn't plan on them lasting as long as they are. Pull starters are also becoming an issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> @Mr. Peet what is that on?



@woodtickgreg 

It is on a Landscaper Pro 48" walk-behind mower made by BlackRock, now a defunct company. Most of the parts match either Bobcat or Scag. The pull start recoil spring kinked 3 weeks ago, $9 for a new spring, $45 for the assembly. I got just the spring. The recoil assembly is off of a CB460 Kawasaki, I had tab extensions welded on the bolt tabs to fit the FC540 mounting holes. You can see them in the picture. They did not make a hand pull recoil assembly for that engine. Wife is having degenerative disc issues, so hope to wire up a battery start option this winter.
The original was a 14 HP, replaced with the 17HP, which was often used for the hydo models. This has the Peerless shift drive. Engine started to knock some in August, ran the oil almost empty. It has always burned some, my bad. Even after adding oil, 40 hours later still knocks, so I assume only a matter of time. If if dumps any time soon, hope to re-coup some funds by selling the muffler.
Bought two sizes of drive pulleys, one size bigger and one size smaller than the ones that are on there. Only get a season at most out of the double-v-belts. Figure the cost of the pulleys are less than the belts, maybe I could stretch the life of the belts by having 3 sizes of pulleys to acclimate to the stretching / wearing out belts. Also added a second set of bearings to more than double drive axle support from the transmission. Added never-flat deck wheels this year, so far a good choice. Need to figure out a cup holder. Not really for drinks, but empties I often find along the road in the lawn. Maybe a small trash can would be better, just not sure on room. 
Can't do a sulky, I weigh too much. Plus side, I get exercise... Also plan on adding lights. Getting older, I'm slower, lose daylight quicker and already have vision impairment. Thought about dropping the the mower deck and adding a plow, like Gravely had, but most tell me the Transmission was not made for it and would not hold up to any real work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

On one of my trucks, some years ago (not that long really), the muffler was all but made out of galvanized tin, screen wire, hardware cloth, pop rivets and JB Weld. Always passed inspection.

Alan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Stole @ripjack13 idea of miniature snowmen made from different materials. He made some great little ones last year, and I plan to try some this year.

Picked up a bunch of different "plastic" blanks, and this was my first try. Will make all the snowmen first, and then tophats to fit later. This was from a blank of aquapearl white from PSI.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## William Tanner

Looks like you have a blemish free surface. Did you use a skew?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

No, my skew skills are pretty much limited to "v" cuts or smoothing surfaces. Used a 3/8" detail gouge. Polished it with micro mesh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Stole @ripjack13 idea of miniature snowmen made from different materials. He made some great little ones last year, and I plan to try some this year.
> 
> Picked up a bunch of different "plastic" blanks, and this was my first try. Will make all the snowmen first, and then tophats to fit later. This was from a blank of aquapearl white from PSI.
> 
> View attachment 197850


I guess I'm confused... What part of the snowman is this? The pair that makes it "not' a snowwoman?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man

FLQuacker said:


> Santa was a few weeks early. YIPPEE !!
> 
> **Guess somebody could move to "Show your Shop" **
> View attachment 197627


Santa was really good to you this year! I can't stop drooling! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Acid stained the shop floor today.

..this is water wet after neutralizing. Acrylic coats in a few days. This was an exhausting endeavor!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## BangleGuy

My last resin casting was probably 5 years ago. My buddy who now owns Wildwood Design asked me if I was interested in casting some bangle blanks, and I was like “Sure! That’s a lot of fun!”

So here’s what I did last night and today. I’m starting off slow to make sure I remember the steps and key things to watch. These are from a single resin blend with a tri-color blue using Buckeye Burl. I learned (or relearned) a few things on this run, and I have three more in the pot with a bi-color green. 3 5/8” diameter, 7/8” tall with a 2 3/8” center hole. Fun stuff!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner

These are beautiful. Love that color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Is wildwood design the same company that has scroll saw plans and supplies and other various project plans?


----------



## ripjack13

I'm prepping some stylus pen blanks. These will be for the staff at the local hospital.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Tom Smart

I needed a mallet.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> I needed a mallet.
> 
> View attachment 198062
> 
> View attachment 198063



Glad to see you Hopped on it and got-R done.


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> Glad to see you Hopped on it and got-R done.


I have no idea what this wood is. Got from a friend who brought it from Maine and calls it “Ironwood”. Heck, anything that’s not pine can be ironwood to folks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> I have no idea what this wood is. Got from a friend who brought it from Maine and calls it “Ironwood”. Heck, anything that’s not pine can be ironwood to folks.



If you are playing me, I lost. Yes, Hop-hornbeam, also called Ironwood..._Ostrya virginiana_


----------



## Tom Smart

No, I really had no idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

But now I know.


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats on the mallet! Is it heavy? Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart

No Chuck, it’s not heavy. I decided to leave the handle beefy though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Today I took this wardrobe box full of antlers and skulls, cut all the skulls off and then selectively cut most of the antlers up to fill this MFRB. There's a guy on another forum that makes antler pens and antler rings. Told him I would make him a deal. He cautiously said what's the deal? I told him I would send them to him free of charge but he had to pay it forward by picking a random customer wanting an antler ring done and make it for them free. He was elated and stunned. I told him Merry Christmas! He agreed! 13 lbs of antler
> View attachment 197533 View attachment 197534 View attachment 197535 View attachment 197536





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hmmm...that was never mentioned here. Don't you love the pen and ring turners here anymore?


Report back from my buddy is that the antler works great and a pair of rings went as a "pay it forward"!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

He did a good job. You're a stand up guy Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy

woodtickgreg said:


> Is wildwood design the same company that has scroll saw plans and supplies and other various project plans?


No, their website is bangleguy.com , and they sell some jewelry supplies for wood turning.


----------



## DLJeffs

ripjack13 said:


> I'm prepping some stylus pen blanks. These will be for the staff at the local hospital.
> 
> View attachment 198054


Hole drilling service!!! Nice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steelart99

My last resin casting was probably 5 years ago. My buddy who now owns Wildwood Design asked me if I was interested in casting some bangle blanks, and I was like “Sure! That’s a lot of fun!”


BangleGuy said:


> So here’s what I did last night and today. I’m starting off slow to make sure I remember the steps and key things to watch. These are from a single resin blend with a tri-color blue using Buckeye Burl. I learned (or relearned) a few things on this run, and I have three more in the pot with a bi-color green. 3 5/8” diameter, 7/8” tall with a 2 3/8” center hole. Fun stuff!
> View attachment 198037



Eric, here are a couple of pics of a bangle I made with cactus (black resin). Pretty cool looking

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man

Amazing clarity! Uniquely well done! Chuck


----------



## trc65

Started working on finial design for this year's ornaments. Not 100% happy with them yet, but getting close. 

The first one is maple with black dye, don't really like that look, but will try more dye tonight on the next two. Will probably end up using walnut for the finials. They are around 4" long. These are for sea urchin ornaments. Got to get busy, got 15 of them to make.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well Tim, @trc65 , don’t be too hard on yourself. We have all discussed that subject. Wait until you laugh at the start of my snowmen....... I like the looks of them Tim and am going to bookmark them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

The start of my snowmen army. Did a few last year which aren’t included, but these are all from some ash blanks, all about 7 inches tall. Trying to get consistent. Couple of these were done with predominantly the skew (really want to improve my skills) while a couple I used my spindle gouges. Although I am not proficient, I am much more comfortable with the spindle gouge.

They are numbered to see if I am progressing or if they are all Bill Murray type soldiers......

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> The start of my snowmen army. Did a few last year which aren’t included, but these are all from some ash blanks, all about 7 inches tall. Trying to get consistent. Couple of these were done with predominantly the skew (really want to improve my skills) while a couple I used my spindle gouges. Although I am not proficient, I am much more comfortable with the spindle gouge.
> 
> They are numbered to see if I am progressing or if they are all Bill Murray type soldiers......
> 
> View attachment 198150


They look good,number 4’s hat looks a little big to me. Still looks good though. Nice job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> They look good,number 4’s hat looks a little big to me. Still looks good though. Nice job.



Let's go with Madd Hatter snowman....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mr. Peet said:


> Let's go with Madd Hatter snowman....



“Why is a raven like a writing-desk?”


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> The start of my snowmen army. Did a few last year which aren’t included, but these are all from some ash blanks, all about 7 inches tall. Trying to get consistent. Couple of these were done with predominantly the skew (really want to improve my skills) while a couple I used my spindle gouges. Although I am not proficient, I am much more comfortable with the spindle gouge.
> 
> They are numbered to see if I am progressing or if they are all Bill Murray type soldiers......
> 
> View attachment 198150


#2 is my PC of the litter! You are building a village! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> “Why is a raven like a writing-desk?”



Not even going to take a Poe at that...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Mr. Peet said:


> Not even going to take a Poe at that...


But you might be able to sing a Carroll to it - or would that be a Dodgson - not bad for an Oxford Mathematician!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Found it time to bring in some of my maple that has been left out all summer to decay Here are some of what I cut and sealed.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ooohhh nice!!!


----------



## Mike Hill



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## trc65

Turned out I didn't have enough dry walnut for all the finials, so switched to Apple. Got all the bottom finials done for both sizes of urchin shells. Around 3" for the smaller and 4×" for the larger.





Also got the top finials done for the larger shells and the eye hooks screwed in. Will start attaching everything tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## Mike Hill

I'm humbled! Here are my finials from this past weekend. Wife wanted some to put on top of some emu eggs she is going to sell.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Sometimes, I don't get to get into the shop much, because of other things that I get to do. Finished this a 2 or 3 weeks ago for a friend that goes to the smokies a lot to fish. Hoping it's downpayment for him allowing me to go with him sometime. 1/2 sheet size.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner

Pretty cool and wish I had your talent. What did you use to do this? Pencils?


----------



## William Tanner

Wow Tim, almost missed your gorgeous finials.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Watercolor

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Mike Hill said:


> I'm humbled! Here are my finials from this past weekend. Wife wanted some to put on top of some emu eggs she is going to sell.


You have nothing to be humbled about, those little ones with all the detail are a lot harder than the ones I did with very few details.


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice work all you guys. But would you please stop. You're making feel like a lazy, good for nothing bum. Truth be told I am a lazy, good for nothing bum but you don't have to rub it in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I played hooky from work today. Instead of commuting to the office bedroom I went further to the garage. Doing a little of everything today including my first duck call. Just a block of oak I had, just wanted to turn one. Especially since Eric posted those bangle centers!!!!! Had the supplies for a long time, just hadn’t done it.




Doing a hat and coat rack from this burn kill pine. Have to figure out the finish. 



Going to use this cutoff to try some different finishes. Also doing a few more cheese boards. Seems momma have all of the prev ones as presents. 







Still working on the second bowl. It needed a lot of CA but I don’t want to do a CA finish. Just for grins, I got the BLO out.....this might work out yet. 



This is an Echo Timber Single Reed. Have no idea if it sounds good or not, but I have a few friends that should be able to critique it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

That is impressive. Thanks

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Put down the second coat of acrylic sealer on the acid stain....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

Love the stain color Wayne!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLQuacker

Wildthings said:


> Love the stain color Wayne!!


Caramel..Vivid brand. Lot of little nuances about it. Like everything you do, lessons get learned. Sprayed it on and where it got wetter it has more red to it. Even the concrete composition effects it. Reacted a little different even on the second truck pour area. But it all blends well. Worth the effort and it has been an effort! Last shop I'll ever work in, what the hell :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Another duck call. This wood is a cutoff from a beetle kill pine slab I had for a small table. Again, just a quick turn to practice. BLO and light sanding. The BLO really turned it dark.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Been waiting for my daughter to help me make a few bird houses for the last few years as a gift for Grandpa. He got knocked a bit with covid then got pneumonia. They told us it was the non-recoverable form, we hope they are wrong. So I'm not waiting any longer. Did 2 duck boxes this morning. Used stuff that has been laying around, mostly reclaimed. Big box is a white pine body, yellow pine floor, mahogany roof. Smaller box is butternut front, white pine remaining body, yellow pine floor, mahogany roof. Screws and nails were in a pail set for scrap. Most of the screws were salvaged from a drywall demo. Didn't realize that the one painted face was butternut until it was ripped to width. Rip will make pen blanks or kindling.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Praying for y'all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## trc65

Great looking boxes. That's the best thing about making houses for wildlife, they don't care what wood you use. I've got a whole bunch of bluebird houses that have a mix of whatever wood was at hand at the time.

Praying that Grandpa recovers and can enjoy seeing these boxes used for years to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Great looking boxes. That's the best thing about making houses for wildlife, they don't care what wood you use. I've got a whole bunch of bluebird houses that have a mix of whatever wood was at hand at the time.
> 
> Praying that Grandpa recovers and can enjoy seeing these boxes used for years to come.



None of the kids were interested in the 80 acre property, so Ma and Pop decided to sign it over to the kid that had been leasing the ag fields for years. Chip gave them life rights and has been very good to them for 15 years. So the gift tag will say Chip and Dad. Chip loves hunting as well, so if Pop moves on, Chip will have another memory to cherish. We live 120 miles south, so don't get up to see them as much as we would like. The other kids are also a good distance. The closest is 20 miles, furthest 1,850 miles. Time just keeps marching on.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

A few things done in the shop yesterday but this is the one that blew me away again. Just can’t believe what’s hiding in this beetle kill pine......

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I had a few 2 x 2 x 12 pieces of Honduran rosewood and converted them into a set of decorative candle stands for my Etsy shop. Will be making more of these from cocobolo and sheoak, I think. https://www.etsy.com/listing/917593428/honduras-rosewood-candle-stands?ref=shop_home_active_1&frs=1

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

A little more fun in the shop playing with free wood. This was a small dead Aspen laying on the property. Just cutting up pieces to see if I can get some spindle gouge and skew practice!!!!

I put a tenon on the candle stick but then when I put into the chuck the wood must have been soft as it was horribly out of center. Not sure I will get this finished or not. But as I said good practice.

Also have 6 cheese slicers closer to being done.













@Tony, thanks for the tip on the water spritz then a final sanding n

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> A little more fun in the shop playing with free wood. This was a small dead Aspen laying on the property. Just cutting up pieces to see if I can get some spindle gouge and skew practice!!!!
> 
> I put a tenon on the candle stick but then when I put into the chuck the wood must have been soft as it was horribly out of center. Not sure I will get this finished or not. But as I said good practice.
> 
> Also have 6 cheese slicers closer to being done.
> 
> View attachment 198756
> 
> View attachment 198757
> 
> View attachment 198758
> 
> @Tony, thanks for the tip on the water spritz then a final sanding n


Garry, how big is that first one? Looks like it would make a cool hollow form, I like the shape.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Tony said:


> Garry, how big is that first one? Looks like it would make a cool hollow form, I like the shape.


4.5” tall by 3.25 in diameter. just doing twig pots for now. I have troubles with form and such, figured this is good practice and presents for next year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLQuacker

Payment for some beautiful Missouri walnut....1st item out of the new shop. Bee keeper couple :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

I picked up leaves today. Why hasn't someone invented a tree with leaves that automatically fall in a big pile, all at the same time, on a day with no wind?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

This weekend I pulled down the pegboard that was on the wall behind my new lathe. Moved it all the way up to the ceiling and put in the rack that the gentleman I bought the lathe from was kind enough to give me. Trying to organize it better, get rid of some junk. Should've done it before I put the lathe in, would've been much easier!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> This weekend I pulled down the pegboard that was on the wall behind my new lathe. Moved it all the way up to the ceiling and put in the rack that the gentleman I bought the lathe from was kind enough to give me. Trying to organize it better, get rid of some junk. Should've done it before I put the lathe in, would've been much easier!!
> View attachment 198769


Just don't be reaching over a spinning lathe to get another tool...just sayin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Just don't be reaching over a spinning lathe to get another tool...just sayin


I know it's not the best place but it's the best I got!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tony, it's cool that you figured out how to go about mounting the rack, but, you might want to move that tool rack more towards the tailstock end of your lathe. Having that much of it over the headstock is just asking for problems. It looks like you do have the room to move it. 
It looks like you have your switch on a pivot. If so, do you keep it out from behind the lathe while turning?? 
What is that thing mounted in the headstock. ?
Are your tapers MT3? ............ Jerry(in Tucson)


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tony, it's cool that you figured out how to go about mounting the rack, but, you might want to move that tool rack more towards the tailstock end of your lathe. Having that much of it over the headstock is just asking for problems. It looks like you do have the room to move it.
> It looks like you have your switch on a pivot. If so, do you keep it out from behind the lathe while turning??
> What is that thing mounted in the headstock. ?
> Are your tapers MT3? ............ Jerry(in Tucson)



The switch assembly can mount on the headstock or tailstock side of it, but not the front. The thing in the headstock is a Ruth Niles offset jig setup. It's a bottle stopper mandrel with an attachment for doing offset turnings.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

just a little organizing, nothing serious. lol i wish

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tony said:


> The switch assembly can mount on the headstock or tailstock side of it, but not the front. The thing in the headstock is a Ruth Niles offset jig setup. It's a bottle stopper mandrel with an attachment for doing offset turnings.


What are the MT tapers?? 2's or 3's???? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> What are the MT tapers?? 2's or 3's???? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)



Sorry, forgot to answer that. MT2.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

So, a friend and his Dad dropped this sander off November 2019. They put it just inside the shop / basement door. So after walking around it for a year, I took time to look it over today. I pounded out many dents, straitened bent sheet metal and wired a plug. It had a 16 gauge, plug to switch. Clearly, having Japan printed on it, concluded the grey cord off of an electronic device. Replaced with a 12 gauge cord, took an hour, the plastic wire clamp was for 16 gauge so I drilled it out to accommodate the 12AWG. Had it running, hope it is 120V. Now to find 6" x 48" belts.








So it is missing the end covers. I see fleabay has one. Next to it is the one that matches my unit. Then I see an entire unit for sale (7 bills) that has the sawdust discharge on the other side. Can these be made on a 3-D printer?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Today, as I stood surveying my kingdom, .... I noticed it was a huge mess. I spent the day putting stuff away and blowing dust and dirt around until most of it went out the shop doors. The wind was blowing about 20 mph from the southeast so it helped A LOT. Just opened the south side garage door and hit it with the leaf blower. From the outside it looked like the place was on fire. 

Tried to turn the elm again with the same results. I don't know what I'm going to do with that stuff, but I'm not going to turn it or make anything that needs to be sanded out of it. I did make a sled for the mill so I can mill short pieces. It'll work for that.


Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Since it's New Years Day, you get a bonus, two days work in one report. I made a rack yesterday (had to let the glue dry) and put up (today) a rack for my bar clamps. Finally!! I must have moved those darn things a thousand times. No matter where I put them they were poking me, getting knocked on the floor, in the way of something else I was trying to do. They absolutely needed hanging up.

Next I need to make a rack for chisels. They're all in a drawer which can't be good for maintaining sharp edges, etc.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

you need more clamps!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Everybody always needs more clamps....

Alan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Since it's New Years Day, you get a bonus, two days work in one report. I made a rack yesterday (had to let the glue dry) and put up (today) a rack for my bar clamps. Finally!! I must have moved those darn things a thousand times. No matter where I put them they were poking me, getting knocked on the floor, in the way of something else I was trying to do. They absolutely needed hanging up.
> 
> Next I need to make a rack for chisels. They're all in a drawer which can't be good for maintaining sharp edges, etc.
> 
> View attachment 199073



You know, he has lots of room under these clamps for a chisel rack. Or do you think he should build another notched shelf to hold several more clamps and the tails of the longer ones to the right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> You know, he has lots of room under these clamps for a chisel rack. Or do you think he should build another notched shelf to hold several more clamps and the tails of the longer ones to the right?


 I've been studying and contemplating that space. I have a handful of spring clamps and four Jorgenson clamps and was thinking maybe a rack for them in that spot. That would free up the space on my peg board for the chisel rack. The road goes on forever and the party never ends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

DLJeffs said:


> I've been studying and contemplating that space. I have a handful of spring clamps and four Jorgenson clamps and was thinking maybe a rack for them in that spot. That would free up the space on my peg board for the chisel rack. The road goes on forever and the party never ends.


Robert Earl Keen, I love it!!!!!!


----------



## David Hill

Needed air outside the shop andI don’t feel like moving my air compressor around, I did have a manual hose reel with 50 ft hose bit it succumbed to age and rust. Decided to have another but made a lot more convenient for this fella. Quick trip to Tractor Supply, 4 wheels I saved, some 3/4 ish plywood, and screws—- Voila!! Retractable hose on wheels!
Already have a 50 ft reel from ceiling— now have 100ft range from compressor.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

I wrapped rubber bands on clothes pins this afternoon.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

DLJeffs said:


> I wrapped rubber bands on clothes pins this afternoon.


??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

I emptied 6 large trash cans from a basement clean-up. Ended up with one filled with plastics for recycling, one 1/2 full with metal scrap, one half full with general trash, 2 full of clothing, cardboard and bits of wood. The last one is all over the basement, some went in the the wire scrap bucket, some was tools, pencils, markers, quarts of oil, ATF, power steering, spray paints and so on, and some Skippy jars and lids for the antique place up the road.

Also got a half pick-up load of wood scraps, homasoat, plywood and some sheet rock, bound to be sized for the stove. The wood has several forms of mold on a few pieces and heavy on the rock and soat. Plan to feed the mold to the fire first, wrapped in old clothing.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I moved stuff around for about three hours telling myself I was straightening up. I did take frequent rest breaks though.... I may have dozed off once, or maybe twice... 


Alan

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

DLJeffs said:


> I wrapped rubber bands on clothes pins this afternoon.



I've heard that chicks dig that!

Alan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Mr. Peet said:


> So, a friend and his Dad dropped this sander off November 2019. They put it just inside the shop / basement door. So after walking around it for a year, I took time to look it over today. I pounded out many dents, straitened bent sheet metal and wired a plug. It had a 16 gauge, plug to switch. Clearly, having Japan printed on it, concluded the grey cord off of an electronic device. Replaced with a 12 gauge cord, took an hour, the plastic wire clamp was for 16 gauge so I drilled it out to accommodate the 12AWG. Had it running, hope it is 120V. Now to find 6" x 48" belts.
> 
> View attachment 198815View attachment 198816View attachment 198817
> So it is missing the end covers. I see fleabay has one. Next to it is the one that matches my unit. Then I see an entire unit for sale (7 bills) that has the sawdust discharge on the other side. Can these be made on a 3-D printer?
> View attachment 198818View attachment 198820View attachment 198821


I have used that style of sander quite a bit. We left the covers off so one could sand inside radius curves, probably How yours got lost... Kinda messes with the efficiency of dust collection though....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Got handles done from some black locust. 31 days and counting since the tools to go in them were shipped.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Steve in VA

trc65 said:


> Got handles done from some black locust. 31 days and counting since the tools to go in them were shipped



Hey Tim,

What type of ferrules are those on your handles? They look interesting and as if they may allow you to change tools so you can swap the handle out to use them on multiple tools? Nice job!!


----------



## trc65

Those are One Way Thread Loc ferrules. They are threaded on the inside with fine threads and "screw" onto a tapered tenon. They are made so that you can screw them on further if the wood shrinks a little. They have them from 1/4" to 5/8". 

When I got my first Thompson Tools bowl gouge, I was looking for something that would allow me to change handles if I didn't like the one i made. This seemed like an affordable way to do that vs buying an expensive metal handle "system" that would be too cold in winter for me to use. 

You drill a 1/16" oversized hole in the handle, shape the tenon, screw it on and good to go. Set screw(s) hold the tool in place. One set screw on the 1/4" and 3/8", two on the larger ones. 

I've been using a 5/8" Bowl gouge on the first one I got a year ago, and love it. Never had to tighten the ferrule nor the set screws since I started using it. 

They are about $18 each, so not overly expensive, but allow a lot of flexibility to switch out handles/tools if needed.

The only downside is they don't include the tenon template (or dimensions) with the ferrule, you've got to buy those separately for $1 each. That's annoying, but I bought a set of all 4 so I'm good to go.

BTW, did you notice I stole your idea of beading the handles? My tools are always sitting under a pile of shavings, so I hope that will allow me to grab the tool I want a little quicker. Different number of beads on different sizes. Also intentionally not using the same woods on most of the handles I'm making, just another visual que.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Yeah, I definitely noticed the beads but was waiting for the burning and coloring before saying something.  They look great!

Thanks for all the details on the ferrules. I'll have to check those out as that seems like a great option to have available. I have one Carter & Sons handle and love it, in the summer. Now that it's cold, I can't stand using it. Those OneWay ferrules might be a solution to allow me to swap back and forth and give some more flexibility among different tools as well. 

Thanks again Tim!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Steve in VA said:


> Yeah, I definitely noticed the beads but was waiting for the burning and coloring before saying something.  They look great!
> 
> Thanks for all the details on the ferrules. I'll have to check those out as that seems like a great option to have available. I have one Carter & Sons handle and love it, in the summer. Now that it's cold, I can't stand using it. Those OneWay ferrules might be a solution to allow me to swap back and forth and give some more flexibility among different tools as well.
> 
> Thanks again Tim!


Steve, looking at Carter & Sons website they have some tape I am thinking about getting for my handles.


----------



## Steve in VA

Tony said:


> Steve, looking at Carter & Sons website they have some tape I am thinking about getting for my handles.


I assume that's the cohesive wrap you're looking at? If so, you can get it on Amazon or just about any drug store and probably get a lot more of it for about the same price. My daughter has some she uses for volleyball. I think I might have to steal a roll and give it a try. 

Thanks Tony!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> Got handles done from some black locust. 31 days and counting since the tools to go in them were shipped.
> 
> View attachment 199511


Good job on the handles. We agree that wood is nice. I don’t have to deal with temperature issues but wood feels better and I seem to get less vibration. It is fun making handles as well. I do have Thompson, D.Way and Carter handles. D-Ways are nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I've heard that chicks dig that!
> 
> Alan


I'd like to say I spent the day chasing chicks out of my garage...but no.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> I'd like to say I spent the day chasing chicks out of my garage...but no.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Found one more piece of elm burl and a chunk of black oak burl and another burl that I need to clean up to see what it is. Cut the elm and chestnut oak up. Cut up some spalted curly maple I have.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Spent the day making Montessori toys for toddlers. Used up some leftover bubinga for the bases and mahogany and alder for the tiles. These little stacking toys are great for teaching motor skills, eye-hand coordination and problem solving. The second and third one have both short and long pegs and slots that require the child to solve the puzzle of how to rotate them to fit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Spent the day making Montessori toys for toddlers. Used up some leftover bubinga for the bases and mahogany and alder for the tiles. These little stacking toys are great for teaching motor skills, eye-hand coordination and problem solving. The second and third one have both short and long pegs and slots that require the child to solve the puzzle of how to rotate them to fit.
> 
> View attachment 199653
> 
> View attachment 199654
> 
> View attachment 199655
> 
> View attachment 199656



You know, they have Protestant designed toys as well...


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mr. Peet said:


> You know, they have Protestant designed toys as well...


Show me some and I'll make them if they will sell. Thanks. On second thought, I'm a Protestant and I designed these. So there is your example. Double thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## FLQuacker

Worked on framing the 10x12 cave and loft...in the barn.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Great idea! I need to make something like that to store stuff that doesn't need to get sawdust all over it and hand tools that only get used occasionally.

Alan


----------



## FLQuacker

@Alan R McDaniel Jr
Will be used for my computers I use to design and a plotter. Man cave stuff too. Ends up being a great use of floor space as adds same square footage on top for storage. Think I'm actually gonna do an open underneath type loft as well over some "station areas".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

FLQuacker said:


> @Alan R McDaniel Jr
> Will be used for my computers I use to design and a plotter. Man cave stuff too. Ends up being a great use of floor space as adds same square footage on top for storage. Think I'm actually gonna do an open underneath type loft as well over some "station area".



Giving me great ideas for my future shop. Thanks!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Well it wasn't in my shop but Rockler's....live edge walnut serving tray with epoxy river.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Well it wasn't in my shop but Rockler's....live edge walnut serving tray with epoxy river.
> View attachment 199836


Going to make river boards now?


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Going to make river boards now?


I get into everything!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Looks cool! 

What are the clamps holding down?


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Looks cool!
> 
> What are the clamps holding down?


They are keeping the walnut from floating. I actually poured too much epoxy and it started to flood the upper right clamp pad. Took that clamp off and wiped it clean, put tape on tongue depressor and used them for shims under that clamp pad to keep it above the liquid level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I put over station area storage on two walls. Still haven't done the other two. The trouble with storage areas is that you end up storing things in them. I do need some more shelf space though and a room like that would create the storage on top (loft) and double the wall space for shelves. With shelves along the shop walls I tend to stack stuff in front of them and I can't get to it when I need it. Also for tools that I keep in their cases (power planer, biscuit cutter, etc, ) that don't get used as often, shelves hold them nicely. AND I can shut the dang door and everything doesn't have two inches of sawdust on it after a project. 

I guess I'll never be done with the shop thing....

Alan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Cut up some Maple log sections for firewood with chainsaw today and found some Concrete the hard way,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lots of sparks ! Used hatchet to expose the evil beast and then cut it out for souvenir !
Dang City trees, someone had filled in a broken/rotted branch years ago with concrete.
3*3*6" long

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Another 2" north and you'd have never known it was there until you started shoveling ash out of the fireplace.

Alan

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

But......but.......but......look at those spal t lines!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Albert Kiebert said:


> Cut up some Maple log sections for firewood with chainsaw today and found some Concrete the hard way,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lots of sparks ! Used hatchet to expose the evil beast and then cut it out for souvenir !
> Dang City trees, someone had filled in a broken/rotted branch years ago with concrete.
> 3*3*6" long
> 
> View attachment 199903


that spalt is pretty nice for firewood


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Seeing crap like that, I'm glad I went and bought 6 new chains for my saw today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Mike Hill said:


> But......but.......but......look at those spal t lines!!!!!!





vegas urban lumber said:


> that spalt is pretty nice for firewood


 Yeah some real nice Spalt! I said I was cutting for firewood but really I kept the best pieces and sent the trimmings to the fireplace 
Probably be seeing some of this for sale soon.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Albert Kiebert said:


> Yeah some real nice Spalt! I said I was cutting for firewood but really I kept the best pieces and sent the trimmings to the fireplace
> Probably be seeing some of this for sale soon.......


Whew!!!!! I can relax now!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Finished sanding and got some mineral oil on these 2 small boards made from cut offs of larger ones.





Finally got the last panels glued up on this segmented block (see @barry richardson segmented hollow form posts). 





Before glueing the last panels I took the block to the band saw to flatten the end for a face plate. That’s when I remembered I never really aligned the table to the blade. It didn’t matter when I was just cutting bowl or pen blanks, but it sure did when I wanted to use the miter. So I spent a couple of hours doing what I should have done when I first set up the saw and got it dialed in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Tom Smart said:


> Finished sanding and got some mineral oil on these 2 small boards made from cut offs of larger ones.
> 
> View attachment 199916
> 
> Finally got the last panels glued up on this segmented block (see @barry richardson segmented hollow form posts).
> 
> View attachment 199915
> 
> Before glueing the last panels I took the block to the band saw to flatten the end for a face plate. That’s when I remembered I never really aligned the table to the blade. It didn’t matter when I was just cutting bowl or pen blanks, but it sure did when I wanted to use the miter. So I spent a couple of hours doing what I should have done when I first set up the saw and got it dialed in.


Tom, why are you showing us wrapping paper, I thou you said they were cutting boards. 

Those and incredible sir!! Truly, I looked at the picture the first time and I know your work, but for a moment thought it was a print.


----------



## Tom Smart

Gdurfey said:


> Tom, why are you showing us wrapping paper, I thou you said they were cutting boards.
> 
> Those and incredible sir!! Truly, I looked at the picture the first time and I know your work, but for a moment thought it was a print.


Ha! Garry, thanks.

Reactions: Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Finished sanding and got some mineral oil on these 2 small boards made from cut offs of larger ones.
> 
> View attachment 199916
> 
> Finally got the last panels glued up on this segmented block (see @barry richardson segmented hollow form posts).
> 
> View attachment 199915
> 
> Before glueing the last panels I took the block to the band saw to flatten the end for a face plate. That’s when I remembered I never really aligned the table to the blade. It didn’t matter when I was just cutting bowl or pen blanks, but it sure did when I wanted to use the miter. So I spent a couple of hours doing what I should have done when I first set up the saw and got it dialed in.


Pretty darn nice "cut-offs"!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

barry richardson said:


> Pretty darn nice "cut-offs"!


Was thinking the same! My cut-offs don't look nuthen like those cut-offs.

Now, "back in my day", cut-offs meant something else. Remember, Daisy Duke and what she used to wear? Now, that I've got your rapt attention, now imagine Little Mikey wearing what she would wear! Ok, now that your virtual visual cortex has been burned beyond repair - I return you to our discussion of wood cut-offs!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Pretty darn nice "cut-offs"!


Well, truth be known, they could be called errors rather than cutoffs. The original strips were twice as long, but I had a glue joint failure on about half of them so I got one large board and cut the remaining pieces up to make the small boards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Was thinking the same! My cut-offs don't look nuthen like those cut-offs.
> 
> Now, "back in my day", cut-offs meant something else. Remember, Daisy Duke and what she used to wear? Now, that I've got your rapt attention, now imagine Little Mikey wearing what she would wear! Ok, now that your virtual visual cortex has been burned beyond repair - I return you to our discussion of wood cut-offs!


Ahhh, my first love!

(Cathrine Bach, NOT Mike Hill!!!)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill

WHEW!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> 36 hour print completed...my new micro mesh container.
> 
> View attachment 196252
> 
> View attachment 196253
> 
> View attachment 196254



@Tony


----------



## Wildthings

Son got himself a nice gun safe and mentioned he needed some small boxes to store stuff in. Working on a couple to surprise him with. Small keepsake style boxes will be hinged and latched. Neat part is he and I got the cherry and walnut from his aunt's, my sis, place in Wimberly. We helped her after a storm a while back that took down a few trees. Box sides from the cherry with the defects stabilized with black CA. Top and bottoms from the walnut. 





here's the walnut before resawing

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Son got himself a nice gun safe and mentioned he needed some small boxes to store stuff in. Working on a couple to surprise him with. Small keepsake style boxes will be hinged and latched. Neat part is he and I got the cherry and walnut from his aunt's, my sis, place in Wimberly. We helped her after a storm a while back that took down a few trees. Box sides from the cherry with the defects stabilized with black CA. Top and bottoms from the walnut.
> 
> View attachment 200028
> 
> here's the walnut before resawing
> 
> View attachment 200029
> 
> View attachment 200030



Nice boxes.

Looks like you got a 6 high straight too....nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Nice boxes.
> 
> Looks like you got a 6 high straight too....nice.


Thank you and that right there is funny!! Took me a couple blinks to grasp it!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Nice boxes.
> 
> Looks like you got a 6 high straight too....nice.


Man, I haven't played liars poker in 20 years!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I was hoping that dollar was for scale and that you hadn't gotten into high end printing, because, that never seems to end well.

Nice boxes too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Finally got this thing on the lathe today.













But only had enough time to rough it round before the dinner bell rang.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## FLQuacker

Got all psyched to put up ceiling insulation.....then realized I didnt get any 6" for it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

I cleaned up after the kid's cat. Kitty is getting bigger and more adventuresome. She knocked a bunch of cardboard over around the wood stove. Decided to start removing items around the stove to limit risks. Also worked on de-nailing stove bound wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Got the shape about right. Fine tuning and sanding still needed. 





Then, using my new in box ”Fisch Wave Cutter Evolution Forstner Bit” set.......





I step drilled to begin the hollowing. Having been overly aggressive (i.e. stupid) drilling an earlier hollow form when I bent the quill on my lathe, I started at 3/4” and went up 1/8 inch at a time. Why? Because I can now with this set and I don’t want to buy another quill. I’ll get the hollowing rig out tomorrow.





I do like these forstner bits, they cut smooth and easy and do not generate as much heat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Looking really good Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Your form looks to be spot on. Will be waiting somewhat patiently for more photos tomorrow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I am man enough to say I am NOT man enough to turn something like that!! That is look great Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Started hollowing, didn’t finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

After I fished up my belt grinder up grade my craftsman bench grinder it was time to convert another 8" grinder I have to a wire wheel machine. I use wire wheels alot when restoring bicycles, sewing machines, and machinery. The mighty wire wheel is priceless.
My old wire wheel machine is only a 6" the new one will be an 8" Its only a 3 amp which is perfect for wire wheeling, but pretty week for a bench grinder which is why I upgraded to 2 other 8" 7amp grinders.



Stripping away all the unnecessary parts like eye shields and the cheap stamped steel rest. This is a really cheap Chinese grinder I purchased new at Menards.



Parts that will go in the used grinder parts box, lol. The wheels are like new.



Wire wheels installed and all buttoned up. 1 course and 1 medium.



I counterbored and drilled some holes in a piece of scrap plywood to make a temporary mount to clamp it to a bench when I need to use it and quickly remove it and store it when it's not needed.



Bolted to the plywood.



Grinder clamped to the bench.



A rusty found pry bar



Quickly cleaned up!



I even found a logo on it, lol. So this went on the wall with my other pry bars.



The wire wheel upgrade is awesome. Now I gotta figure out what I want to do with the old one, put it in the garage or just craigslist it and get rid of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Then I gathered some parts and materials for.my next project, a grinding wheel single point diamond dresser.



I'll probably post this build in the classroom when I do it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

@woodtickgreg, that pry bar looks like it might be a hive tool for bee keeping.

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> @woodtickgreg, that pry bar looks like it might be a hive tool for bee keeping.
> 
> Alan


Yup looks just like a hive tool


----------



## woodtickgreg

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> @woodtickgreg, that pry bar looks like it might be a hive tool for bee keeping.
> 
> Alan


I googled it and it's just a regular pry bar. But a beekeeper might use it for hive work.


----------



## ripjack13

I have a couple of those bars. Good old ones. I used em for scraping and trim work, and the hole is good for pulling nails a little ways out. I also sharpened one of them and have used it as a chisel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Well, it looks just like my hive tool. But, googleing Allway pb1 comes up with a pry bar. Now why on Earth would somebody try to sell a hive tool as a pry bar?

Alan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I also sharpened one of them and have used it as a chisel.


That's a cool idea, might have to try out the new belt grinder for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> That's a cool idea, might have to try out the new belt grinder for that.


It came in handy when I've needed one on site and didn't have an actual one.


----------



## trc65

I guess using a pry bar as a chisel isn't as bad as using a chisel for a pry bar!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

I actually started cleaning out the garage this week. 
I also added some single bubble foil insulation wrap to the inside of the overhead door and ceiling to keep the cold at bay. 





















Almost done. It's already raised the temp up 10°!
I still have a few spots left to do, then tape the seams.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

And you'll be protected from cosmic rays and alien mind melds as well!

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> And you'll be protected from cosmic rays and alien mind melds as well!
> 
> Alan


Obviously you don't know Marc, that horse is out of the barn!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

@Krume @phinds @Byron Barker @TimR 

Its been way to long, so I sanded up a few more samples for the collection. Can't seem to get any decent pictures anymore, so tried with lights off and then on.

2 Buarnut (1/4 sawn & flat sawn), Western white pine, Spalted river birch and 2 Red-tip photinia (1/4 sawn & flat sawn






Charapilla, white cedar, Cambodian Ormosia, Afata, Coffinwood, Orange jasmine, Amarela, Urundeúva and 2 sapele.






Just another 600 to sand and I'll be caught up....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Byron Barker

That coffinwood looks nice!


----------



## DLJeffs

Looks like my pry bars, with the hole for nail pulling. But that one looks more robust.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I am finally going to get rid of this pin router jig that I made back in '81. The final product from it was used in Neuropsychology Testing. I made 2 boards, one with the 10 shapes for adults, and then another with only 6 shapes for children. There were also 10 shapes about 3/16 smaller that went with each order. I made thousands of those boards and all the blocks to fit. That kept me busy for about 12 years. 
Anyway, I'm finally getting rid of the phenolic jig. I kept it around because I might have needed a piece of phenolic one day, but now it's not worth keeping. 

This top picture is the bottom where the 3/16" pin rode in the groove. 




This is the surface where my material, 3/8" birch MDF core was placed and routed. The jig was much larger than you see now because I cut off all the usable Phenolic. Just thought I'd post these pictures I took today.





Anyway, I'm working on a doorway for my friend in Springfield, Missouri. It's almost an exact copy of the one I built for his house in Branson back in 2010. Somewhere, the width lost about 4-5" from the first one to this one. It has been a complete struggle this time. I just can't seem to get my act together. Anyway, here it is.


The next thing is to clean it up with sanding, and then make all the stop strips, mullion strips, hinges and door hardware. The glass will be ordered hopefully in Springfield tomorrow. Time is getting short, and I work better under pressure. And the dog is thinking, How the hell am I going to get outside?, or this is starting to look like a prison. ................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

Nice looking doorway, really like the sloped detail on the side lights!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> Nice looking doorway, really like the sloped detail on the side lights!


Tim, thanks. That detail is actually an arch. From the center panel to the outside stiles of the sidelights is a 2 1/4" drop. The one I did in 2010 didn't cause as much grief as this one did. Below is a picture of the first doorway. All those spots on the finish is mildew. I just couldn't believe it would mess up the wood like that. As I progress more, I'll get more pictures to share......... 


............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Thanks Jerry, I thought it might be an arch, but stared at the door for about a minute and wasn't sure. That's a really nice looking doorway, love the style.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I didn't mention before, but the first door back in '10 was made from store bought Rift Cut Quarter Sawn White Oak. The new door is White oak but supposed to be QS. I think only about 2-3 pieces were QS. The rest looks like it's just regular flat cut. One thing is, all this wood came off his property from clearing the ground for the new house, so I can't be blamed for any bad looking wood, and boy howdy, there is some bad looking wood. Powder post beetle holes galore, Pecky stuff like Pecky Cedar and cracks all along the 8/4 edge and also a few knots I couldn't work around. I had it sanded to size, 1 3/4 and 3/4" and it dried out some more, so lots of things to gave me grief. But, when done I don't think a normal person would be able to recognize the flaws I just described......Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Grabbed the chainsaw and went for a walk yesterday planning to drop a tree to start restocking shelves. Happened upon a log section of honey locust I abandoned a year ago as it had very little color except a couple inches in the center of the log. Figured I'd cut a section and see what it looked like after sitting. Here are a couple of 10" bowls roughed from it. Can't believe how the color developed in these. I'll have to drop another and let it sit for a year.




Found a picture of a little bowl finished from the same tree. Roughed last winter and finished last fall. Decent color in the middle of the bowl, but sapwood is mostly featureless.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Byron Barker

Made a Sissoo Rosewood platter and Zelkova Serratta chopping board for my wife. First attempt at making these. Super easy and highly rewarding.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

That's some very pretty wood. The lines of the platter and board are pleasing to the eye.

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

That is gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Magnificent woods! Think you found a new calling! Chuck

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

So that's what Zelkova looks like. Had been wondering. They've been planting them as street and parking lot trees for some time now around here, but have not seen any cut down yet.


----------



## Byron Barker

Mike Hill said:


> So that's what Zelkova looks like. Had been wondering. They've been planting them as street and parking lot trees for some time now around here, but have not seen any cut down yet.


Super lovely wood, but most won't look like that. This was a crotch piece. Hard as nails


----------



## barry richardson

trc65 said:


> Grabbed the chainsaw and went for a walk yesterday planning to drop a tree to start restocking shelves. Happened upon a log section of honey locust I abandoned a year ago as it had very little color except a couple inches in the center of the log. Figured I'd cut a section and see what it looked like after sitting. Here are a couple of 10" bowls roughed from it. Can't believe how the color developed in these. I'll have to drop another and let it sit for a year.
> 
> View attachment 200644
> Found a picture of a little bowl finished from the same tree. Roughed last winter and finished last fall. Decent color in the middle of the bowl, but sapwood is mostly featureless.
> 
> View attachment 200646


Looks like aging is the key, like a good steak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Byron Barker said:


> Made a Sissoo Rosewood platter and Zelkova Serratta chopping board for my wife. First attempt at making these. Super easy and highly rewarding.
> 
> View attachment 200704
> 
> View attachment 200705
> 
> View attachment 200706
> 
> View attachment 200707
> 
> View attachment 200708


That's beautiful, much redder than the sissoo I get around here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Had a definite idea for this latest challenge immediately. Wanted to make a lidded box with this piece for a while. Well, plan B already as it blew up in the lathe. Let’s try to cast the top and go from there......












Trying a simpler mold build with tyvek tape on plywood. Already broke the mold apart once, got in a hurry and didn’t build it the right width. Ugh, oh well. Easy recovery at this point. Hopefully get it poured on Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## William Tanner

Allied Arts is our local art gallery. This will the fourth year this institutional has sponsored the "Empty Bowls" program. The reason for the program is to raise money for the food bank. Sales has generated over $3,000 per year. The hand crafted bowls are made of wood, glass or pottery and go on sale to the public during the month of February. I delivered three bowls to the gallery this afternoon. I no longer do any glass work because my buddy with the kilns passed away two years ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

They are all nice and great that you donate to this cause. My favorites are the first two. No disrespect but I don't care for the lids. Not my cup of tea but someone's gonna love them. Can you show me a picture of the bottom of the first one and a side profile? I really like that design

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Also, what are the woods?


----------



## Arn213

^ @William Tanner- what a kind gesture you are doing and those look fantastic- love the mystery of the beauty inside once you lift the lid top! Love the mix of materials. Is the first one with the blister big leaf maple? The middle one is also big leaf with the fiddleback pattern? Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> They are all nice and great that you donate to this cause. My favorites are the first two. No disrespect but I don't care for the lids. Not my cup of tea but someone's gonna love them. Can you show me a picture of the bottom of the first one and a side profile? I really like that design


Sorry, don’t have any other photos of these bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Also, what are the woods?


Other than the middle bowl, I don’t call any specifics about the wood. I got the wood for the middle bowl years ago at the Seattle Rockler store. They had a huge bin full of maple blanks and I purchased five or six. Should have got more. I recall they were reasonably priced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed D.

Today's lathe turning: 2021-03 spin-top...African Pink Ivory with C-Tek (aluminum mesh cast in white resin) and a white Delrin point. Measures 2.5" x 2.5". Spins true and pretty.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Ed, you really can't be from Earth. What did us Wber's do to have you come down from where ever you came from, and cause us to have to rethink what we have been doing over and over for years? Man, that is a nice looking piece you just posted. Expanded metal, resin and Delrin. Who wooda thought that combination of different materials would have ever produced such a fine looking piece as that. Thanks for posting this. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Ed D.

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mr. Ed, you really can't be from Earth. What did us Wber's do to have you come down from where ever you came from, and cause us to have to rethink what we have been doing over and over for years? Man, that is a nice looking piece you just posted. Expanded metal, resin and Delrin. Who wooda thought that combination of different materials would have ever produced such a fine looking piece as that. Thanks for posting this. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks Jerry, I appreciate the feedback. These muti-part glue-up tops are a challenge to make, but my primary woodturning interest is yo-yos. Making things that go-around keeps the mind active and I'm thankful for that. Here's some more, recently finished here in the Colorado shop:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Oh to be a kid again. How many hours were spent popping a yoyo up and down, back and forth, walking the dog, sleeper....

Alan

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Ed D. said:


> Today's lathe turning: 2021-03 spin-top...African Pink Ivory with C-Tek (aluminum mesh cast in white resin) and a white Delrin point. Measures 2.5" x 2.5". Spins true and pretty.
> View attachment 200819
> View attachment 200820
> View attachment 200821


Beautiful piece Ed! Is that material store bought or do you cast it yourself?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

@Ed D. The piece you did title "Not just a box" is so nice as all your turnings!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ed D.

Tony said:


> Beautiful piece Ed! Is that material store bought or do you cast it yourself?


C-Tek is the brand name for sheets of cast resin with aluminum chicken-wire looking mesh. It's normally used by knife makers for handle scales. I get some of my best woodturning ideas from other crafts, like knife making. Here's a link to the shop where I buy the stuff: C-Tek supplier

I've also bought Asian made C-Tek knock-offs, which are really good quality, through eBay and Amazon.com. The Asian versions tend to be more colorful and a little less expensive.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Your yo-yos are truly world class! Thank you so much for participating in WoodBarter! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

That honeycomb resin on the yo-yo is exceptional! Well as well as the workmanship - that could go without saying! 

There is one place I found that did the honeycomb in patterns that mimiced trout skin. However, they have not had it for quite some time now. Guess I will have to make myself. Does anyone know of honeycomb that has smaller cells than normal?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike, that honeycomb looks a lot like expanded metal used in plaster/stucco work. It just has smaller openings. Find the supplier for that metal, and you might get lucky and get what you're looking for. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mike Hill

The plaster metal is usually stainless steel or hot-dipped galvanized and usually expanded metal and not hex shaped cells. But went to a website to see what they have, and they do have aluminum expanded metal in smaller sizes, but they also have hex honeycomb, but smallest cell being 1/4". However, a little more looking on-line revealed someone having 1/8" cells. Checking thickness of sheet now with the supplier. 

It's times like this, I wish Mom still worked at Hexcel - It's what they made and she could get me anything I wanted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Ed D.

Mike Hill said:


> That honeycomb resin on the yo-yo is exceptional! Well as well as the workmanship - that could go without saying!
> 
> There is one place I found that did the honeycomb in patterns that mimiced trout skin. However, they have not had it for quite some time now. Guess I will have to make myself. Does anyone know of honeycomb that has smaller cells than normal?


Thanks...here are more examples of the Asian made knock-offs, all with 1/8" cells:

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ed D.

Here's another C-Tek knock-off maker/supplier: Wireworks by Ankrom

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Arn213

Post #7924, the 2nd and 3rd one has beautiful coloration. Pardon my ignorance- don’t know how the middle detail process works, but it is not the same thing with the color pencils I have seen with poured resin?


----------



## Tony

Arn213 said:


> Post #7924, the 2nd and 3rd one has beautiful coloration. Pardon my ignorance- don’t know how the middle detail process works, but it is not the same thing with the color pencils I have seen with poured resin?


As I understand it Arn, it looks like the colored pencil but this stuff comes already resin cast and colored, Ed just incorporates it into the wood blank before he turns them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ed D.

Tony said:


> As I understand it Arn, it looks like the colored pencil but this stuff comes already resin cast and colored, Ed just incorporates it into the wood blank before he turns them.


That's right. The cast sheets come in different sizes and thickness. I usually buy the 6" x 6" or 6" x 12" sheets in 3/16" or 1/4" thickness. There are dozens of colors available, some opaque and others transparent.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Gdurfey

A little box and finial to stay with a current theme...... sort of. Had this idea because it seems like so many times at the property when I am doing chores like cutting wood I always end up needing to use the bucket. So, to haul chainsaw and such I thought about a box for the 3 point hitch. So, all scrap 2 x 6 and 2 x 4 and a few other pieces and I will try it out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I don't know how many times I've dumped everything out of the bucket or had to backtrack looking for a chain or or tools because I forgot about them in the the bucket. Something like this would solve the problem and it looks light enough to just stick it on by hand. Thanks for a great idea.

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

And I did the above because a buddy suggested this when I described what I was thinking about: https://www.bigtoolrack.com/tractor-cargo-carrier

nope....don’t think I am made of that much money.


----------



## Gdurfey

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I don't know how many times I've dumped everything out of the bucket or had to backtrack looking for a chain or or tools because I forgot about them in the the bucket. Something like this would solve the problem and it looks light enough to just stick it on by hand. Thanks for a great idea.
> 
> Alan


That is exactly why I wanted it and I have only had this tractor for about 5 months.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cool Gary, might make the sides a little taller though so stuff doesn't bounce out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Cool Gary, might make the sides a little taller though so stuff doesn't bounce out.


I intended to initially, then I changed the design about 5 times as I was building. Given my scraps and such it ended up being low. Just couldn’t quite figure out how to build the frame and keep the strength I thought I needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Bowl weighing day for me!

And with it, the realization of just how many unfinished ones I have.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Steve in VA said:


> Bowl weighing day for me!
> 
> And with it, the realization of just how many unfinished ones I have.
> 
> View attachment 200987
> 
> View attachment 200988


Dude.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Think I'm bowled over at your production! Most awesome! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, now I feel like such a slacker.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Yikes, storage space alone would make that prohibitive for me. I have maybe 5 or 6 things laying around.

When they are done, then what?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Steve, that's a bunch. I counted about 60. Is that about right?? Do you use a tenon or recess to hold them? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Steve in VA 
Good lord!! Remember the rules....you need to tell us what the wood is!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## William Tanner

That is a nice collection Steve. I checked and I have four than I need to finish turn. They have been on the shelf for years.


----------



## Steve in VA

Tom Smart said:


> Yikes, storage space alone would make that prohibitive for me. I have maybe 5 or 6 things laying around.
> 
> When they are done, then what?


Therein lies the major issue, and one my wife keeps reminding me of!

I really don't know, but that's part of why I was interested in the Etsy discussion from a previous thread. Part of me would like to sell some to fund the habit, but I'm not sure if my stuff is quite worth selling just yet. Many will most definitely end up being gifts.

I've gone down this path to just learn and improve, but am now faced with a dilemma as it's obviously much faster to crank out rough turned pieces from green wood than wait for them to dry and then return them. And that's why the pile keeps growing 


Nubsnstubs said:


> Steve, that's a bunch. I counted about 60. Is that about right?? Do you use a tenon or recess to hold them? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)



I haven't counted, but I have another 10 or so that are now finally dry and ready to be turned for the second time. These in the pictures are in paper bags up on a shelf in the garage, and I try to weigh them every month to month and a half.

I now use a tenon almost exclusively. I've found, for me anyway, that remounting it with a tenon and getting that trued up is much easier than with a recess. The handle on my tailstock seems to always get in the way when trying to come in directly from the tailstock side, straight in. I see a lot of people do it, but I can't seem to figure out how to position the tool to make it happen? Any suggestions? Coming in from the side on a tenon, or even at a slight angle from the tailstock side, for my dovetail jaws seems so much easier. Would love to hear what others do, and any pros or cons!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

That's awesome. Makes me think of people I know who got into tying flies. They got so into it they tied way more flies than they would ever need to fish. They took to selling and giving them away. I know one or two that when their neighbors see them coming, they close the drapes, turn off the lights, and don't answer the door. It's been mentioned on here but many cities run a "bowl auction" type of thing where people buy or bid on a bowl, the proceeds go to a food bank or soup kitchen. The one here, if you buy a bowl, you get access to free soup that day, but those are ceramic / pottery bowls.


----------



## Tom Smart

Steve in VA said:


> Therein lies the major issue, and one my wife keeps reminding me of!
> 
> I really don't know, but that's part of why I was interested in the Etsy discussion from a previous thread. Part of me would like to sell some to fund the habit, but I'm not sure if my stuff is quite worth selling just yet. Many will most definitely end up being gifts.
> 
> I've gone down this path to just learn and improve, but am now faced with a dilemma as it's obviously much faster to crank out rough turned pieces from green wood than wait for them to dry and then return them. And that's why the pile keeps growing
> 
> 
> I haven't counted, but I have another 10 or so that are now finally dry and ready to be turned for the second time. These in the pictures are in paper bags up on a shelf in the garage, and I try to weigh them every month to month and a half.
> 
> I now use a tenon almost exclusively. I've found, for me anyway, that remounting it with a tenon and getting that trued up is much easier than with a recess. The handle on my tailstock seems to always get in the way when trying to come in directly from the tailstock side, straight in. I see a lot of people do it, but I can't seem to figure out how to position the tool to make it happen? Any suggestions? Coming in from the side on a tenon, or even at a slight angle from the tailstock side, for my dovetail jaws seems so much easier. Would love to hear what others do, and any pros or cons!


I started selling on Etsy because it got to the point I could not give pens away any longer. Secondarily to hopefully put a few bucks into the tool fund. I'm not a power seller (like Larry @FranklinWorkshops) mostly because I'd rather make sawdust than digits. It does take a bit of time to maintain and the competition is is pretty stiff in pen selling with many selling for what looks to me to be about cost. I do sell at one local craft fair each December and that serves to reduce inventory and put another tool in the box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Steve in VA said:


> Therein lies the major issue, and one my wife keeps reminding me of!
> 
> I really don't know, but that's part of why I was interested in the Etsy discussion from a previous thread. Part of me would like to sell some to fund the habit, but I'm not sure if my stuff is quite worth selling just yet. Many will most definitely end up being gifts.
> 
> I've gone down this path to just learn and improve, but am now faced with a dilemma as it's obviously much faster to crank out rough turned pieces from green wood than wait for them to dry and then return them. And that's why the pile keeps growing
> 
> 
> I haven't counted, but I have another 10 or so that are now finally dry and ready to be turned for the second time. These in the pictures are in paper bags up on a shelf in the garage, and I try to weigh them every month to month and a half.
> 
> I now use a tenon almost exclusively. I've found, for me anyway, that remounting it with a tenon and getting that trued up is much easier than with a recess. The handle on my tailstock seems to always get in the way when trying to come in directly from the tailstock side, straight in. I see a lot of people do it, but I can't seem to figure out how to position the tool to make it happen? Any suggestions? Coming in from the side on a tenon, or even at a slight angle from the tailstock side, for my dovetail jaws seems so much easier. Would love to hear what others do, and any pros or cons!


I agree with you 100% on the reason for a compression tenon. Accessibility is better and I like the finished results over the expansion process.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

My situation is similar to what Steve described. I cut and rough many more than I finish each year. Instead of bags though, I anchor seal everything and they get stacked on shelves after a couple weeks. Also use tenons on everything. 

When I started, had almost no bowls to turn, and about died waiting for one to get dry enough to finish. Then I met an old guy selling bowls at a fall festival. He told me that is something almost every new Turner goes through initially. Told me to get busy that fall/ winter, drop a tree or two and rough out as many as possible. Then I'd have lots to turn the following fall. I've got in that habit and now have more bowls that are dry sitting on shelves than I can turn in a year. That doesn't stop me though from cutting more though, I'll probably rough out another 50 or more this winter.

I haven't yet saturated friends and family desire for bowls, so don't have to worry about trying to sell any, for now. What I am doing, is looking for more shelving units....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

First thing I did today in the shop was help Betty with her singer leather coblers machine. 


The issue she was having was the machine had a very aggressive saw tooth pattern on the presser foot, that's what feeds the material through the machine as it sews. You can see here how it was marking the leather.



So we ordered a couple brand new feet to play around with.



My idea was to grind one smooth.



And then round over the edges.






Installed back on the machine.



First test still left a mark along one edge, this is when I rounded over the edges.



And now it is much better and not marking up the leather.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Then I tried out my new shop made grinding wheel dresser.



I marked the wheel with a sharpie all the way around so I could see where it was high and low as I dressed the wheel



Here you can see how it shows the work in progress.



And when the marks are all gone it's done. Now it runs true with much less vibration.



It work great, used very light cuts only turning the feed screw about 1/4 turn at a time and slowly moved the tool back and forth across the rest until it was no longer making contact with the wheel before I advanced it again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65

Curious on the presser foot, any worries as the smooth foot wears/burnishes/smooths itself that it won't feed?


----------



## woodtickgreg

So since the wood shop is up and running I'm still working on the metal shop side of the workshop.i gotta get it up and fully running so I can get back to making tools again. So work continues on the grinder pedestals.
I finally found a piece of 10" light channel for my biggest grinder.





I marked it to cut some of the extra length off and cut it on my metal chop saw.



Then I marked, punched, and drilled the holes to mount it. But the bolts I had where to short so I need to pick up some of the correct length.



These 2 pedestals and all the channels will be fabbed up to make it easy to change grinders as needed. I have all the bolts, knobs, and clips that I made for this project. Next there will be layout, drilling, welding, some grinding and painting to complete my idea.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

trc65 said:


> Curious on the presser foot, any worries as the smooth foot wears/burnishes/smooths itself that it won't feed?


Doesn't seem to be an issue so far, we even backed of the tension on the foot. If need be we can add a more tension to it as needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

@Steve in VA, You must be gonna live forever to get all that done....


Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

@woodtickgreg - Greg, sorry if I missed it, but would you happen to have a link for the single point dresser you used on the grinder setup? I think I might try to make myself one of those tools. My grinder is out of balance, and I suspect the wheels could use truing up (which would hopefully help the balance issue). It's out of balance to the point that I only use my bench grinder if there are no other options in getting the job done...


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Man! Y'all sure got shiny stuff! All my stuff looks like it's been sprayed with rust and dirt....


Alan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> @woodtickgreg - Greg, sorry if I missed it, but would you happen to have a link for the single point dresser you used on the grinder setup? I think I might try to make myself one of those tools. My grinder is out of balance, and I suspect the wheels could use truing up (which would hopefully help the balance issue). It's out of balance to the point that I only use my bench grinder if there are no other options in getting the job done...


I dont have a link but I ordered it from MSC. It's a 1/2 × 2 Norton diamond single point.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

In my shop today I:

Blew the place out with a leaf blower.
Put legs on the router table I made 4 years ago, and changed out the B&D router for a Porter Cable. Put casters on the table legs.
Destroyed a picture frame I glued up yesterday by not having it in the jig tight while cutting the spline grooves.
Cursed at the Jig and Table saw. 
Repurposed a door track into a die grinder rack.
Fixed a shop light.
made holders for all my cordless tools.
Blew the place out with a leaf blower again.
Ran all the electrical cords from the grinders and sanders under the workbench to clear the workbench.
Vacuumed sawdust repeatedly.
Wiped a coating of WD40 on everything metal because humidity was 120% today and everything was wet.


There was probably more but I don't remember....


Alan

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Arn213

............okay @Steve in VA , my wife is on the phone said she will take row 5, column 3..............oh wait a second, she is telling me if I thought that might be too dark............how about row 5, column 7? Wait a minute and let me ask Steve as the grid system fell off when it hit the 6th row.
Me: Steve is that piece on row 5, consider column 6.5 cause it is crossing column 7?
Steve: Which one?
Me: the unfinished one, it’s yellow with a smear on it. Looks about 10” in diameter.
Steve: that ?
Me: no, the other one right there-
the one to the right?
Steve: oh, that one with the beauty mark?
Me: 
Me: how about I just take all 3- to the left and right of the one I want.
Steve: okay then, see how easy that was.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The100road

I made some casting molds from HDPE that @Tony sent me. Should up my production a little bit. I’m going to make a couple more sizes also. Thanks Tony!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Poured the epoxy, Alumilite Deep Pour. Now to be patient for 24-72 hours........

a question for the casting experts, can these plastic food containers be used as molds? Tr to fig out why not......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

If they are thick enough you should be good. Alumilite does get hot while curing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Started interior finish in the cave...blue stained T&G pine w/poly coat.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## trc65

Gdurfey said:


> Poured the epoxy, Alumilite Deep Pour. Now to be patient for 24-72 hours........
> 
> a question for the casting experts, can these plastic food containers be used as molds? Tr to fig out why not......
> 
> View attachment 201180
> 
> View attachment 201181


Garry, did your mold go in a pressure pot, or does the "Deep Pour" not need pressure?


----------



## Steve in VA

Arn213 said:


> ............okay @Steve in VA , my wife is on the phone said she will take row 5, column 3..............oh wait a second, she is telling me if I thought that might be too dark............how about row 5, column 7? Wait a minute and let me ask Steve as the grid system fell off when it hit the 6th row.
> Me: Steve is that piece on row 5, consider column 6.5 cause it is crossing column 7?
> Steve: Which one?
> Me: the unfinished one, it’s yellow with a smear on it. Looks about 10” in diameter.
> Steve: that ?
> Me: no, the other one right there-
> the one to the right?
> Steve: oh, that one with the beauty mark?
> Me:
> Me: how about I just take all 3- to the left and right of the one I want.
> Steve: okay then, see how easy that was.



Now that's funny Arn, and for that your wife gets the pick of the litter!! Now if I could only figure out which one she wants

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Garry, did your mold go in a pressure pot, or does the "Deep Pour" not need pressure?


The Deep Pour does not need pressure. I'm waiting to see how it works for him...

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Garry, did your mold go in a pressure pot, or does the "Deep Pour" not need pressure?


Deep pour doesn need a pressure pot......supposedly. Plus my air, pot, etc are in a cold garage and I wanted to keep everything at a good temp. First time trying the deep pour. But, melted my tyvek tape when I tried to torch a few bubbles. Hmmmmmmm........ otherwise, the longer work time seems to help the bubbles work out.

oh, checked on it and my double sided tape didn’t hold. Glad I have longer working time, weighed it down....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

FLQuacker said:


> Started interior finish in the cave...blue stained T&G pine w/poly coat.View attachment 201195


Hey, that’s Colorado pine...... love the look.


----------



## Sprung

That Deep Pour must be a new product from Alumilite? Probably trying to keep up with some of the other new casting epoxies on the market?

Garry, I'm interested in hearing how it works out for you. I've given thought to casting an occasional piece for personal use - and the volume of how much I'd cast wouldn't make buying a pressure pot worthwhile.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Sprung said:


> That Deep Pour must be a new product from Alumilite? Probably trying to keep up with some of the other new casting epoxies on the market?
> 
> Garry, I'm interested in hearing how it works out for you. I've given thought to casting an occasional piece for personal use - and the volume of how much I'd cast wouldn't make buying a pressure pot worthwhile.


It is a newer product Matt and I think you hit the Mark. With the popularity and new products, they had to respond. So far so good I think. I have done so few castings that I really don’t know what I am doing yet. But knew I wanted to keep it warm, other than the process heat, so I thought I would try this. I also want to do some cutting boards sized slabs like the River tables before I do a River table. Too costly to make that big of a mistake. This was costly enough.

re the pressure pot, I went the harbor freight route. Definite mold size limitation. But so far mine seals very well. More of a pain in small parts getting all the plumbing done. But not expensive or difficult.

Still trying to understand stabilizing then casting. Just watched a video I stumbled onto and after cooking his burl piece just needed cleaning on the bottom. My few pieces I have done so far ooze all over the place. I can’t see cleaning a nice burl when the dried resin seems pretty hard to me. Maybe I need to let it drip dry longer......don’t know.


----------



## Sprung

Garry are you talking of cleaning up burl live edges after stabilizing? If so, a few things that helped me produce good results with that. 1. A longer rest time before curing, as you mentioned, does help. I would have it elevated off the bottom of the container it's resting in so it doesn't sit in a pool of resin. 2. Are you wrapping the blanks in foil when curing? If so, don't. I cured on a rack over a foil lined pan so that, if any resin leached out during the curing process, it wouldn't sit on the blank, but would drip down. I can't answer any casting questions, but I can certainly answer ones on stabilizing.

Yeah, I know I could go the HF pot route and that it wouldn't be difficult to plumb. Shoot, I probably have most of the fittings I'd need on hand already, lol. I may eventually get one, but there are plenty of other things higher on my want list.

(And, besides, my newest hobby has gotten expensive, lol. I'm not doing any tool buying at this point in time!)

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Sprung said:


> Garry are you talking of cleaning up burl live edges after stabilizing? If so, a few things that helped me produce good results with that. 1. A longer rest time before curing, as you mentioned, does help. I would have it elevated off the bottom of the container it's resting in so it doesn't sit in a pool of resin. 2. Are you wrapping the blanks in foil when curing? If so, don't. I cured on a rack over a foil lined pan so that, if any resin leached out during the curing process, it wouldn't sit on the blank, but would drip down. I can't answer any casting questions, but I can certainly answer ones on stabilizing.
> 
> Yeah, I know I could go the HF pot route and that it wouldn't be difficult to plumb. Shoot, I probably have most of the fittings I'd need on hand already, lol. I may eventually get one, but there are plenty of other things higher on my want list.
> 
> (And, besides, my newest hobby has gotten expensive, lol. I'm not doing any tool buying at this point in time!)


Exactly my question Matt. You nailed it. My first blanks were wrapped in foil. Who said do that, that’s dumb. I shouldn‘t say it that way, there might be reasons to, but I can’t figure them out. But I didn’t let mine rest. I also still sat them on foil. Next time I will use the rack over foil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Getn there.....hope to finish tomorrow, save trim work.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That is a good looking shop there. Kinda looks familiar. I used spalted poplar lap siding as my wainscoat. The picture angle stinks because this is a 4.5 x 9 ft room. More clues in picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

How an average turner can take a simple project and put a piece of wood picked up at Woodcraft and come out with something that looks like this. Even the blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes. Tag said southern eucalyptus burl.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Let me try one more picture.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

A real sense of accomplishment with a nice turned piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So I broke the mold apart on my epoxy project and I have to say I love the look of the Alumilite Deep Pour. Is it worth it? Not sure. May depend on the project. Waiting a week tried my patience, I wanted to see this thing. I have thought of a way to get an air compressor inside, I have a pancake compressor at the property. I can take it to the basement along with the pot. I just don’t want the pot to be cold when I start this next project.

The piece is way larger than I first thought, so I will be cutting tomorrow (today) and thinking about a duck call, brittle stoppers, pens, something......besides the box for the challenge. Darker than I desired, ano lesson. Wanted it just a little more transparent. Will see what it looks like when I cut into it.









By the way, the plywood and tyvek tape, with silicone in the cracks, worked just as advertised!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## eaglea1

Got the new pressure pot set up today..

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tom Smart

eaglea1 said:


> Got the new pressure pot set up today..
> View attachment 201983


That’s a serious “machine”.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

First word that came to me as well: serious!!


----------



## Tony

Wow....


----------



## eaglea1

Well, the wife always said go big or go home, oops, wait, that was my dad that said that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

I found a tasty looking chunk of mesquite a while back, and the weather has warmed up recently so it is comfortable enough to turn in my outside shed, so I got after it today, it will be pretty cool if it survives...

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

It's already cool. But we still hope it survives to become even more cool. Keep some pics for us whose outside sheds are still too cold. Well... maybe just too full at the moment if I were being forthright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Again, I am not man enough to tackle something like that!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> I found a tasty looking chunk of mesquite a while back, and the weather has warmed up recently so it is comfortable enough to turn in my outside shed, so I got after it today, it will be pretty cool if it survives...
> View attachment 202038View attachment 202039


Nice!

Keep the documentary going, Barry. MORE PICTURES! Vicarious turning, it’s great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Nice!
> 
> Keep the documentary going, Barry. MORE PICTURES! Vicarious turning, it’s great!


Thanks Tom, I gave the hollowing rig I got from you a good work out on this one, ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

That’s great, I hope it’s working out for you.


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> That’s great, I hope it’s working out for you.


Works great, but my steady rest got in way of the boom for the laser, didn't really need it anyhow, plenty of holes in this one to monitor thickness...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I’m glad it’s being put to good use.

Yeah, that piece is going to be really “artsy”. Gonna be great, the shape is already pleasing. But you’ve pretty much got that down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Steady rest is something I need to add to my wish list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Here she is hollowed out, Now I will set it aside for a month or so to dry out (it was about half wet) will end up being about 13 x 16.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Here she is hollowed out, Now I will set it aside for a month or so to dry out (it was about half wet) will end up being about 13 x 16.
> View attachment 202073


That’s pretty deep for that hollowing rig, Barry.


----------



## Gdurfey

barry richardson said:


> Here she is hollowed out, Now I will set it aside for a month or so to dry out (it was about half wet) will end up being about 13 x 16.
> View attachment 202073



wow, that will be a fortune in turquoise!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> That’s pretty deep for that hollowing rig, Barry.


Yes it really was, I had to keep tightening set screws, the vibration was so bad. Fortunately I have a 3" drill bit that I bored all the way to the bottom with, that helped a lot....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> I had to keep tightening set screws, the vibration was so bad.


I had the same issue with the last piece I did. Today I received a 1” bar for my Bosch rig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivens

I received some different wood this last weekend and got it all debarked, end sealed and organized. Oak, White Birch, Willow, and Maple (I am guessing on the maple)
Before:



After:

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Arn213

^I finally have to say it and I’ll probably have spears get thrown at me- yes, it is a little side track. What do women like showing off with their girlfriends? Their large closet right with the collection of clothes, bags, shoes, jewelry, blah, blah, blah. All finished goods! Those closets typically is clean and organized- I said typically. If they don’t have enough closet space, they take over other closets. But, the garage or dedicated wood shop is “our closet” whether it is clean or dirty. Come on, we laugh or joke when she buys another pair and adds another to the over filled closet. But, look at what we do too- buy wood, fill up the shelves, every inch of the garage or work shop. Then we save scraps just in case one day we might need that 1 effin’ piece of wood (1 in 1,000)- then we save that and we throw away what we really need. The major difference is she would show us what she purchased or wear it on an occasion or when you are just out together so we get a glimpse of it. We have a little guilty pleasure (okay a whole lot)- we buy something when we need it, when we want it or by impulse. But, we don’t need to show it to them to get approval and makes it hard for them to see how much we are accumulating- remember I mentioned “packing the gills” in your garage or your wood shop? Really, who here goes, “hey honey (or whatever you use to work for both of you) look a this purty little thing all curly and nice that I just picked up”. Anybody? Anyone gets back a response?

So, if you came over- my first word is, “hey you want to see the goodies in my closet” (aka as garage or workshop)? People say, wow look at all of those woods! Then they ask what this wood is and what wood is that. I don’t really have a point and just commenting on how much we accumulate in parallel to our wife’s (or partners closet). But, man if you look at every member here- everyone has a collection of wood whether it is small, medium and Amazon big. Which means we all have serious problems and meetings should take place pronto. It be a good place to barter and I am glad we all have this problem! Where was I going with this? Ah, there it is.....had a little senior moment. To continue the madness of collecting what you want and need that brings joy and pleasure to you as long as you put that piece of wood to work, whether today, tomorrow and the future. But, don’t forget to share the fun with your friends.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Arn213 said:


> ^I finally have to say it and I’ll probably have spears get thrown at me- yes, it is a little side track. What do women like showing off with their girlfriends? Their large closet right with the collection of clothes, bags, shoes, jewelry, blah, blah, blah. All finished goods! Those closets typically is clean and organized- I said typically. If they don’t have enough closet space, they take over other closets. But, the garage or dedicated wood shop is “our closet” whether it is clean or dirty. Come on, we laugh or joke when she buys another pair and adds another to the over filled closet. But, look at what we do too- buy wood, fill up the shelves, every inch of the garage or work shop. Then we save scraps just in case one day we might need that 1 effin’ piece of wood (1 in 1,000)- then we save that and we throw away what we really need. The major difference is she would show us what she purchased or wear it on an occasion or when you are just out together so we get a glimpse of it. We have a little guilty pleasure (okay a whole lot)- we buy something when we need it, when we want it or by impulse. But, we don’t need to show it to them to get approval and makes it hard for them to see how much we are accumulating- remember I mentioned “packing the gills” in your garage or your wood shop? Really, who here goes, “hey honey (or whatever you use to work for both of you) look a this purty little thing all curly and nice that I just picked up”. Anybody? Anyone gets back a response?
> 
> So, if you came over- my first word is, “hey you want to see the goodies in my closet” (aka as garage or workshop)? People say, wow look at all of those woods! Then they ask what this wood is and what wood is that. I don’t really have a point and just commenting on how much we accumulate in parallel to our wife’s (or partners closet). But, man if you look at every member here- everyone has a collection of wood whether it is small, medium and Amazon big. Which means we all have serious problems and meetings should take place pronto. It be a good place to barter and I am glad we all have this problem! Where was I going with this?


I dont have a garage. Ha ha. Now my carport... um sorry, no pictures available:). And the 10x30 behind the driveway, and the old dog pen... if I rework them maybe I can clear some out of the stacks under used tin in my yard, hmmm. I am lucky my woman likes wood as well as I do. Well, I mean pretends to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

barry richardson said:


> Yes it really was, I had to keep tightening set screws, the vibration was so bad. Fortunately I have a 3" drill bit that I bored all the way to the bottom with, that helped a lot....


That must be one hell of an extension to reach that deep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Well it wasn't in my shop but Rockler's....live edge walnut serving tray with epoxy river.
> View attachment 199836


Went back for the second and last class with a wonder how it was going to be completed during that class. Turns out we poured a flood coat over the whole tray without sealing the wood at all. I questioned the instructor how it was going to contain the air from the wood and he said it would with no problems. Well it definitely didn't. And when I finally left there were still air bubbles releasing from the wood and the epoxy had thickened enough so that no amount of torching was going to clear them. I was instructed to come back after 72 hours to finish up.

The next day I called them and told them to ship it to me since it was advertised as a 2 day class. They said no can do. After a brief one-sided conversation from my side I hung up. Twenty minutes later the manager called and asked for my shipping address and got it out to me.

It was still a learning experience and well worth the time and money. Just a little disappointed in how it went. Anyway here's the next progress report.

Here's a picture after the flood coat was poured into the form over the unsealed wood by the instructor. Oh BTW it really wasn't a hands on class, but more of a "Watch Me do this" type class





Wish I would have taken a picture of the tray before planing it. Today I planed all that flood coat epoxy back off - top and bottom





Looking at the lower live edge you can see bubbles in the green epoxy at the far left and then about midway right at the live edge. Those are from the 1st pour of the river and can't be taken out.

Next I dry sanded the board/epoxy. 80, 150, 220, 320, 400, 500. Both sides. Wiping down and blowing off the dust between grits.
Then taped off wood on show side only. Next hand sanded wet 800, 1000, 2000 on the "river" only. Wiping the slurry off between grits
Now it's ready for a for finish. Choices would be to do a conventional finish (Poly acrylic, lacquer etc), oil finish (cutting board style) or an epoxy finish. I'm going to do the epoxy finish. Stay tuned!!

All sanded to baby bottom smoothness

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 2


----------



## trc65

Glad you got it back and are getting it finished correctly. 

Question, with an epoxy top coat, wouldn't you want a "scratched" surface of the epoxy to help with bonding, or does it not matter since it will be bonded well to the wood on both sides of the river?


----------



## Sprung

Barry, here's a tip that can help with finishing when the air in the wood will want to bubble like that.

Find someplace warmer than the area where you're going to apply the finish. Let the piece sit for a while to get warmed up. Take it to the finishing area - or, if in the finishing area, find a way to drop the temp of the area. Apply finish. As the wood cools, even just a handful of degrees, the air in the wood will contract as it cools and will suck the finish into the pores, instead of creating bubbles.

Learned this trick from my dad in building boats. First coat of varnish that would go on to wood, he would turn up the heat in the garage and get everything warm. When it was time to start applying the varnish (or sometimes a skim coat of epoxy), he would turn off the heat and then apply his finish. He never got air bubbles in his finishes because of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2 | Informative 5 | Useful 2


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Glad you got it back and are getting it finished correctly.
> 
> Question, with an epoxy top coat, wouldn't you want a "scratched" surface of the epoxy to help with bonding, or does it not matter since it will be bonded well to the wood on both sides of the river?


Yessir if the epoxy is cured it needs to have some type of "scratched" surface for the next layer to adhere.



Sprung said:


> Barry, here's a tip that can help with finishing when the air in the wood will want to bubble like that.
> 
> Find someplace warmer than the area where you're going to apply the finish. Let the piece sit for a while to get warmed up. Take it to the finishing area - or, if in the finishing area, find a way to drop the temp of the area. Apply finish. As the wood cools, even just a handful of degrees, the air in the wood will contract as it cools and will suck the finish into the pores, instead of creating bubbles.
> 
> Learned this trick from my dad in building boats. First coat of varnish that would go on to wood, he would turn up the heat in the garage and get everything warm. When it was time to start applying the varnish (or sometimes a skim coat of epoxy), he would turn off the heat and then apply his finish. He never got air bubbles in his finishes because of this.


That is a great tip and I will be trying it out. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Going a little stir crazy with temps being only in single digits, today though it made it to 13°, so fired up the chainsaw and dropped a section of a multi - trunk honey locust. Once I had it on the ground, figured I might as well cut up a section, make a couple blanks, and rough out a bowl. The bowl is around 11" roughed, and if it stays together is going to offer me lots of opportunities for some epoxy work. ;)

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, @Tony has taken me down a rabbit hole. Thank you @BangleGuy , Eric certainly has some blame. But with some more practice, I should have a birthday present for my wonderful wife and a thank you present for our hostess in Florida!! Fun stuff. I think there may be some blame on whoever started the off center challenge......

Waiting on Amazon for the bale and necklace

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## BangleGuy

Gdurfey said:


> Well, @Tony has taken me down a rabbit hole. Thank you @BangleGuy , Eric certainly has some blame. But with some more practice, I should have a birthday present for my wonderful wife and a thank you present for our hostess in Florida!! Fun stuff. I think there may be some blame on whoever started the off center challenge......
> 
> Waiting on Amazon for the bale and necklace
> 
> View attachment 202692
> 
> View attachment 202693


That’s awesome Gary!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> Well, @Tony has taken me down a rabbit hole. Thank you @BangleGuy , Eric certainly has some blame. But with some more practice, I should have a birthday present for my wonderful wife and a thank you present for our hostess in Florida!! Fun stuff. I think there may be some blame on whoever started the off center challenge......
> 
> Waiting on Amazon for the bale and necklace
> 
> View attachment 202692
> 
> View attachment 202693


Those look great man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

What are they? Asking for a friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> What are they? Asking for a friend


Pendants; jewelry.


----------



## Gdurfey

So, couple mor pictures. Finding out that I don’t finish the acrylic very well or the shape is hindering me vs a pen. But getting better. One thing for sure, @BangleGuy sure used pretty wood and did an incredible job of casting!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

So I was hired to dispose of a player piano that was in super bad shape. Found it neat how many different woods are used. Here is a 1" piece of American chestnut that had been veneered with birch and then mahogany. The chestnut has roughly 20 growth rings per inch. Might be the highest ring count chestnut I've handled.

@phinds

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Yeah, that's as high as any I've seen. The one I have from the Syracuse collection is about 19 - 20

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Some of those old pianos have actual ivory on the white keys too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Had to do something this weekend... too cold to work in my carport so I prepped this live edge shelf and mounted it. Those aren't exactly rubber ducks but it was the bathroom so I couldn't resist putting water animals on the shelf before she got in to redecorate it properly... the shelf is live on 2 edges with the only square corner showing top front edge. She wanted to be able to see the burl and who was I to argue? These hangers from rural king are sturdy without being too much in the way. Next up, making french cleats to hang my 3 dollar thrift store medicine cabinet on this bumpy wall that some brilliant soul told her would look "neat".

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Like those acorn ducks.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

The wife loves birds, cant pass one in a thrift store without it finding it's way to the car. I am as bad about desert ironwood carvings. Got totes of em somewhere around the house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Well, her pen lathe came in this week and suddenly she realized she "needed" a custom box to put her lathe stuff in. So what's a guy to do on valentine's day weekend? Crotch walnut front and back. Crotch american chestnut ends. Spalted hackberry lid. Spalted elm bottom. Corners are cut out of a walnut log from a late 1800s smokehouse with hatchet marks left on the corners. Still have some blend sanding to do. But the chisels now have a home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Finished this up just in time, Valentine's day gift for Nikki. Her parents gave this to us when she was pregnant, our "baby" is turning 26 in a couple of months, used to nap in this. Before and after pics.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

Very cool restoration!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

@Tony - Where did you get the decals for the sides? We've got one just like that which was my wife's when she was a kid. If it survives the abuse our boys are putting it through, I'd like to eventually restore it.


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> @Tony - Where did you get the decals for the sides? We've got one just like that which was my wife's when she was a kid. If it survives the abuse our boys are putting it through, I'd like to eventually restore it.


My next door neighbor has one of those cri-cut machines, she did the decals for me. I found all kinds of Radio Flyer decals on Etsy but of course not the ones I needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> My next door neighbor has one of those cri-cut machines, she did the decals for me. I found all kinds of Radio Flyer decals on Etsy but of course not the ones I needed.



My wife has one of those machines. Is there a cut file for it? Or did she come up with it herself?


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> My wife has one of those machines. Is there a cut file for it? Or did she come up with it herself?


I don't know how they work. I sent her a picture of one I found online. I can ask her and I'll text you her response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I've got the Cricut also. The software lets you design your own patterns but I'm finding out you can search online and find what you need usually for 2 or 3 bucks or less. I just did a quick search for "radio flyer logo vector" and found lots of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Well, her pen lathe came in this week and suddenly she realized she "needed" a custom box to put her lathe stuff in. So what's a guy to do on valentine's day weekend? Crotch walnut front and back. Crotch american chestnut ends. Spalted hackberry lid. Spalted elm bottom. Corners are cut out of a walnut log from a late 1800s smokehouse with hatchet marks left on the corners. Still have some blend sanding to do. But the chisels now have a home.View attachment 203124View attachment 203125View attachment 203126
> 
> View attachment 203121
> 
> View attachment 203122
> 
> View attachment 203123


Really cool and great woods. Did you flock the inside?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wildthings said:


> Really cool and great woods. Did you flock the inside?


I barely got it together. I plan to flock or line the inside with something to make it all the same color and to save the edged tools some banging. Also plan to make some dividers and a short tray but that was out of reach for a half day in my carport at 28 degrees...

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## JR Parks

Steve in VA said:


> Therein lies the major issue, and one my wife keeps reminding me of!
> 
> I really don't know, but that's part of why I was interested in the Etsy discussion from a previous thread. Part of me would like to sell some to fund the habit, but I'm not sure if my stuff is quite worth selling just yet. Many will most definitely end up being gifts.
> 
> I've gone down this path to just learn and improve, but am now faced with a dilemma as it's obviously much faster to crank out rough turned pieces from green wood than wait for them to dry and then return them. And that's why the pile keeps growing
> 
> 
> I haven't counted, but I have another 10 or so that are now finally dry and ready to be turned for the second time. These in the pictures are in paper bags up on a shelf in the garage, and I try to weigh them every month to month and a half.
> 
> I now use a tenon almost exclusively. I've found, for me anyway, that remounting it with a tenon and getting that trued up is much easier than with a recess. The handle on my tailstock seems to always get in the way when trying to come in directly from the tailstock side, straight in. I see a lot of people do it, but I can't seem to figure out how to position the tool to make it happen? Any suggestions? Coming in from the side on a tenon, or even at a slight angle from the tailstock side, for my dovetail jaws seems so much easier. Would love to hear what others do, and any pros or cons!


Steve I use double sided tape on the bottom pull up live center to put pressure on tape. Turn the bottom and sand and then turn some of inside with live center in place. Remove live center and complete turn and sand. Tape hold 99% of time or until temp gets in the 90’s then the tape lets go. Works on bowls up to 5-6inches
jim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a few minutes before I went to work this morning so I started a little project for sanding belt storage.
The little strip will set the board at an angle for drilling the holes.



Set at an angle, depth stop set, 5/8" forster bit.
wood is ash.



Holes all done.



This will give you an idea of what I'm trying to accomplish. I think I'll shorten the dowel a little bit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> . *I think I'll shorten the dowel a little bit.*
> View attachment 203767


I wouldn't. When you start hanging numerous belts that length will be good

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum

Spread polyurethane

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DLJeffs

Decided to make a cribbage board from that piece of stinky cumaru (see Wood ID thread). It is actually finishing out pretty nicely, inspite of the graininess. I tried something new - routed a circle and inlaid a circle of maple for the engraving. I think the engraving shows up best on light color woods. I also stuck a piece of black and white purling that was left over from my rosette on my guitar. Used a strip of spalted walnut for the trim. Decided to get the board itself 90% finished before drilling holes. The idea being to not get so much finish in the holes that I have to clean them out again later. Using wipe on tung oil, several coats already. I am not putting any on the maple circle as it can effect the lazer engraving.

Also, my wife decided she wanted dividers in that walnut box I made her for Christmas. So been cutting and trimming and sanding some aromatic red cedar. Had a slight delay because my piece of 0.125" plywood was too small. Had to wait for Hobby Lobby to open to get more. The little shallow tray will be for her earrings and rings.

Mostly sort of killing time, hoping my guitar coach will be available again soon so we can glue the box together.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## William Tanner

I went out today and started to turn a bowl blank for a March club challenge. The wood was marked as myrtle burl. Imagine my surprised when I smelled camphor while truing up the blank. The fragrance wasn't very strong but there was doubt about what kind of wood it was. The wood was very dry and I purchased several of these bowl blanks years ago at a little place on the Oregon coast. This little place had turned items in the front of the business with blanks in the back. Cool place. I think it was located between Lincoln City and Cannon Beach. We were headed home from the Oregon Woodturning Symposium.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I cut some dowels but ran short. I gotta pick up another couple of lengths of 5/8" dowels. I usually like to keep some on hand for various projects like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barefoot

Tackled about half the tonewood in my shop, sorting and rematching it to see what I've got. Sanded a bunch of billets and my two sets of Brazilian, and took pix for possible sale. Looked like I was flocked when I was done sanding even though my unit has a dust-catcher bag. 
Chiseled some waste boards to test a theory about how to mount binding on a guitar at an angle to remove the sharp edge against a player's arm. Think it will work. 
Did a bunch of wash and tried to finish a painting I'll never finish I guess.
Baked some bread for dinner, researched a new stovetop.

Wasted the evening trying to recover from downloading an update to Windows10 that I regretted before I could even open the program, but it made me recognize the perfect way to get a lot done in my life--watch a bunch of politics till I'm ticked off, install an update, reinstall that update, rinse and repeat, try to go back to the previous update--thwarted repeatedly, cussing, half crazy--and I never want to turn on a "device" again. Works every time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

barefoot said:


> Tackled about half the tonewood in my shop, sorting and rematching it to see what I've got. Sanded a bunch of billets and my two sets of Brazilian, and took pix for possible sale. Looked like I was flocked when I was done sanding even though my unit has a dust-catcher bag.
> Chiseled some waste boards to test a theory about how to mount binding on a guitar at an angle to remove the sharp edge against a player's arm. Think it will work.
> Did a bunch of wash and tried to finish a painting I'll never finish I guess.
> Baked some bread for dinner, researched a new stovetop.
> 
> Wasted the evening trying to recover from downloading an update to Windows10 that I regretted before I could even open the program, but it made me recognize the perfect way to get a lot done in my life--watch a bunch of politics till I'm ticked off, install an update, reinstall that update, rinse and repeat, try to go back to the previous update--thwarted repeatedly, cussing, half crazy--and I never want to turn on a "device" again. Works every time.


@barefoot 
OK OK wow you were busy BUT the bread, what about pictures of the bread!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## FLQuacker

Stayed too long...better drag the dust makers inside

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished up the grinding belt holder today.
Squirted a little glue in each hole and then spread it around with a brush. Then tapped the pegs in.



Done.



Just a quick coat of polycrylic to seal it.



Mounted it to the wall.



And hung the belts on it.



This is pretty cool, keeps the belts organized and out of the way. Plus I'll be able to see when I need to order more of a certain grit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Then I finished up the tool rest I was making for myself.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So once I finished the rest I thought now where am I going to put them?
So I grabbed some scrap cherry and got to work.
Ran everything through the drum sander, did some layout, cut a rabbit, and drilled a bunch of holes again. 





I'll clean the drill press up tomorrow, lol.



I'll finish it up another day, maybe tomorrow, dunno, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Went over to my buddy's house to use his bandsaw and drum sander. Resawed the myrtle I got from @Gary Schuler here to make a box using those spalted hackberry quads I got from @El Guapo . Then I planed and drum sanded the yew boards I also got @Gary Schuler to make another cribbage board. I'll post pics later once there's something to see. Tomorrow my guitar coach is coming over and we're going to close up the box and get ready to start roughing out the neck.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Planed down a couple cedar 4 x 4 to make a shower stall in the bath remodel. Sanded a board for the wife to make a leaner sign, cleaned up a couple chunks of "waste" wood to try casting some colored effects. Was instructed that they are to be candle stands... one of them may be too narrow, may only work for pen blanks*  .*
over all, watched it rain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nothing in the wood shop, but been working on getting my fly tying going again. Catch one lousy fish on the Florida trip and I’m hooked again!!! Plus, trying to organize a bit and clean out some of dad’s accumulation of stuff. Gett excited for the move later this summer. My current attitude is to finish projects vs packing them up again. 

took some time out to actually tie a few flies. Smaller emerges instead of the big saltwater stuff. Keeps life interesting. But boy, am I slow due to lack of practice!!!

wood shop tomorrow!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Finished this little CNC project. Turned out pretty well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65

Taught myself how to turn a sphere. Been wanting to do this for a while, and finally took the time to try one. 

Made it out of cottonwood, which was too soft for the maple cup centers I'd made, so spent a lot of time chasing indentations with sandpaper. Ended up just a little under 2.5" and I put some walnut oil on it to better see the grain.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That's on my to do list as well. Note to self: harder wood may be better for finishing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Taught myself how to turn a sphere. Been wanting to do this for a while, and finally took the time to try one.
> 
> Made it out of cottonwood, which was too soft for the maple cup centers I'd made, so spent a lot of time chasing indentations with sandpaper. Ended up just a little under 2.5" and I put some walnut oil on it to better see the grain.
> 
> View attachment 204263
> 
> View attachment 204264


Congrats!! I tried one......will try another in a year or so.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

trc65 said:


> Taught myself how to turn a sphere. Been wanting to do this for a while, and finally took the time to try one.
> 
> Made it out of cottonwood, which was too soft for the maple cup centers I'd made, so spent a lot of time chasing indentations with sandpaper. Ended up just a little under 2.5" and I put some walnut oil on it to better see the grain.
> 
> View attachment 204263
> 
> View attachment 204264


Cool,it reminds me of Saturn. lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished up the quickie tool rest holder. Rounded everything over and gave it a quick sand. Shot it with some spray polycrylic. After it dries I'll get it hung near the lathe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I pitch forked about 80 gallons of shavings out of the floor from cleaning up small boards that were just chainsaw freehand out of shorty logs. My bandmill wont run under about three feet and sometimes you just have to see inside that chunk of firewood before it heads to the stove

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

T. Ben said:


> Cool,it reminds me of Saturn. lol


I was gonna say Jupiter, especially near the North pole in the second picture. Doesn't matter, it still looks like a planet. 

Good job, Tim. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

trc65 said:


> Taught myself how to turn a sphere. Been wanting to do this for a while, and finally took the time to try one.
> 
> Made it out of cottonwood, which was too soft for the maple cup centers I'd made, so spent a lot of time chasing indentations with sandpaper. Ended up just a little under 2.5" and I put some walnut oil on it to better see the grain.
> 
> View attachment 204263
> 
> View attachment 204264


Nice job Tim!, be careful, once I started making those, I couldn't stop, I think I turned every available piece of wood I could cube, into a sphere, I'm pretty much over it now lol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

barry richardson said:


> Nice job Tim!, be careful, once I started making those, I couldn't stop, I think I turned every available piece of wood I could cube, into a sphere, I'm pretty much over it now lol...


I've been having the same thoughts looking around the shop at all the scrap pieces. Great nieces/nephews will be back here for first time in two years for Easter, so think they'll be getting spheres instead of eggs!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I had a few minutes this morning before work so I got my tool rest holder mounted. Since it was just in hollow paneling I used some plastic anchors to mount it.



Tool rest in.



I think its a nice addition to the turning area.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I had a few minutes this morning before work so I got my tool rest holder mounted. Since it was just in hollow paneling I used some plastic anchors to mount it.
> View attachment 204391
> Tool rest in.
> View attachment 204392
> I think its a nice addition to the turning area.
> View attachment 204393


Dude, I'm totally stealing this idea!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I had a few minutes this morning before work so I got my tool rest holder mounted. Since it was just in hollow paneling I used some plastic anchors to mount it.
> View attachment 204391
> Tool rest in.
> View attachment 204392
> I think its a nice addition to the turning area.
> View attachment 204393


Looking good. You in progress on that piece under Laguna or just temporary storage?
As wide as that rack is, there should been a piece of wood behind that rack somewhere... you on 24 inch centers or they just missed a support every so often? Older house? That can get fun chasing furring strips...


----------



## woodtickgreg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Looking good. You in progress on that piece under Laguna or just temporary storage?
> As wide as that rack is, there should been a piece of wood behind that rack somewhere... you on 24 inch centers or they just missed a support every so often? Older house? That can get fun chasing furring strips...


The 2 pieces under the lathe where started over 7 years ago, lol. Not sure what the spacing is on the 2x2 studs that are behind the paneling. I predrilled and countersunk 3 screw holes in the rack and none of them hit a stud, no big deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Few minutes before I left for work this morning. I found a piece of scrap oak plywood, squared it up and marked the corners to round them off. I think the jig will be much handier if I can hang it on the wall, take it down when needed and clamp it to the bench so it doesn't move when using it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Few minutes before I left for work this morning. I found a piece of scrap oak plywood, squared it up and marked the corners to round them off. I think the jig will be much handier if I can hang it on the wall, take it down when needed and clamp it to the bench so it doesn't move when using it.
> View attachment 204564View attachment 204565


I’ve got the leer version and did the same. Makes it a bit easier to use also I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I was instructed we had to finish 3 of these today. 

So, I put the hangers on the back of them and went back out and made pearwood sawdust. Am about to head into the yard and see if my sawmill still cranks. If so, I will go back to making sawdust in the sunshine. It's a dirty job, but somebody has to do it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

I worked on the mount for the pocket hole jig some today.
I glued a strip of ash to the edge of the mount so it would have something to act as a stop against the edge of the workbench. Medium CA was quick and effective. The main plywood board is a piece of 3/4" oak plywood that I've had for about 15 years, lol.



Then I did some layout and drilled some holes.



I used my scrollsaw to cut out the waste for the carrying handles. A jig saw would have also worked but would have left a much rougher cut.



Then I rounded everything over with my small router and a round over bit.



I did a little test fitting and screwed the jig down with the sample pocket hole screws that came with the jig.



Then I sanded everything down in preparation for a couple coats of water based poly. Hope to get that started tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

I tested my new hoseless finish nailer out, drove 2" nails into hard maple no problem and was able to adjust the depth to counter sink the nail head.
This gun uses a flywheel to drive the nails.



The reason I chose this brand over others is it uses the same nails as my pneumatic finish nailer which is also a bostitch. I have about 4 or 5 boxes of these nails.



Each box has 3 different lengths.



Pretty happy with the power. I snuck up on the setting to countersink the heads. If it can drive a 2" nail into hard Maple it'll be just fine doing the trim in my house, base boards and doors and door casings etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> I tested my new hoseless finish nailer out, drove 2" nails into hard maple no problem and was able to adjust the depth to counter sink the nail head.
> This gun uses a flywheel to drive the nails.
> View attachment 204714
> The reason I chose this brand over others is it uses the same nails as my pneumatic finish nailer which is also a bostitch. I have about 4 or 5 boxes of these nails.
> View attachment 204715
> Each box has 3 different lengths.
> View attachment 204716
> Pretty happy with the power. I snuck up on the setting to countersink the heads. If it can drive a 2" nail into hard Maple it'll be just fine doing the trim in my house, base boards and doors and door casings etc.
> View attachment 204717


Those are really handy! I have owned one for about 15 years now and the only thing that went wrong was the striker deformed slightly after about 10 or 15 jams and had to be resurfaced. But I think we know a guy....
Enjoy. The freedom is noticeable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed D.

Tried out some new acrylic on a turning yesterday. It's called RAFFIR MOON BRASS 1/4"...available in several sizes and thicknesses. I used the brass version, but its also available with bronze inlays. Mostly used for knife scales and pistol grips, but turns and finishes easy on the lathe. In this video, you can see how transparent and three dimensional it looks with a backlight.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben

That is really cool.


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I had a few minutes this morning before work so I got my tool rest holder mounted. Since it was just in hollow paneling I used some plastic anchors to mount it.
> View attachment 204391
> Tool rest in.
> View attachment 204392
> I think its a nice addition to the turning area.
> View attachment 204393


I really like the look of the wall plate that supports the tool holder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got 2 coats on the top and bottom today in between grocery shopping and new floor shopping. Might get it assembled tomorrow. 
Bottom after 2 coats of water poly.



Starting the top 2 coats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

No guitar work this week end and had a decent weather day so got out in the driveway. First cut and glued up the blank for a cribbage board. Wanted to make one from the yew I got from @Gary Schuler . I put a piece of spalted maple for the scoring trim and I'll route the circle and inset a curly maple circle for the engraving.





Also finally made up my mind and started on a box using the spalted hackberry blanks I got from @El Guapo . I stabilized the hackberry some time ago and it's really solid now. I resawed two of the blanks into panels just a smidge under 3/8" thick. I plan to position them so the grain produces the star effect. I resawed some myrtle I got from @Gary Schuler that will become the sides and frame for the panel lid.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb

I have an order of cups that needs to be filled so I've been doing some casting this weekend. I don't have any of them completed yet but it'll get there.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Very cool Barb. Interested in a trade for one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Barb said:


> I have an order of cups that needs to be filled so I've been doing some casting this weekend. I don't have any of them completed yet but it'll get there.
> 
> View attachment 204762View attachment 204763View attachment 204764


Nice! What price range are those? My wife was very impressed with the white/burl. Of course the rest may look as impressive or more after they are turned and polished. You coat those with epoxy when done? Or stabilize before?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Very cool Barb. Interested in a trade for one?


Sure! :)


----------



## Barb

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice! What price range are those? My wife was very impressed with the white/burl. Of course the rest may look as impressive or more after they are turned and polished. You coat those with epoxy when done? Or stabilize before?


I charge $50 plus shipping per cup. That's with no stabilization since that would jack the price up. But I do regret picking out the birch since it needed stabilizing. I coat them with Alumilite Clear Cast Plus since it's FDA compliant. I let the person choose the color and I choose the wood because most of the people that order don't have a preference for wood. The end result is a completely sealed cup that can stand up to being washed repeatedly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Useful 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished up the Kreg jig base this morning before leaving for work.



Attached a clamp for the DC hose.



I need to stop and get a hose coupler for it so I can just plug the shop vac into it.



The I thought.....I made a nice base for it so I should make a nice dock to hang it on the wall.
so I dug out a piece of oak scrap from the cut off bin, a 3/4" oak dowel. Just tinkering away, lol.
I do love my shop time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs

That's nicer than most of the furniture stuff I've tried to make Greg.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum

Spent Saturday doing the final assembly and install of my entertainment center. Still need to build the base cabinet for under TV.. Getting that started today.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

sprucegum said:


> Spent Saturday doing the final assembly and install of my entertainment center. Still need to build the base cabinet for under TV.. Getting that started today.View attachment 204808


That's very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Barb said:


> I have an order of cups that needs to be filled so I've been doing some casting this weekend. I don't have any of them completed yet but it'll get there.
> 
> View attachment 204762View attachment 204763View attachment 204764


Do you use a pressure pot???


----------



## Rivens

Working on a box for the worship team at my church. Used the CNC to carve the logo, wanted to just have wood, but there was the core of a pith that was exposed and it was really soft, so I cleared the pith and poured resin.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Barb

Lou Currier said:


> Do you use a pressure pot???


For these I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Rivens said:


> Working on a box for the worship team at my church. Used the CNC to carve the logo, wanted to just have wood, but there was the core of a pith that was exposed and it was really soft, so I cleared the pith and poured resin.
> 
> View attachment 204818



That is the worst Batman logo I've seen in a while. Might as well turn it sideways and call it a dove....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DLJeffs

sprucegum said:


> Spent Saturday doing the final assembly and install of my entertainment center. Still need to build the base cabinet for under TV.. Getting that started today.View attachment 204808


Beautiful Dave. I love having a wall of books.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Picked up the couplers I needed for the dust collection hose. Now it's easy peasy to connect the shop vac. I think I want to get one of those ivac switches that turns your vacuum on and off when you turn a tool on. I can use a corded drill for that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FLQuacker

Finally got far enough along in the shop office to hang some bling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh you just gave me some ideas with that metal on the walls! I like the truck picture. That's cool.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Yep, love the truck picture and the rest. Nice job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum

DLJeffs said:


> Beautiful Dave. I love having a wall of books.


Years ago owning a lot of books was a indication of your wealth. Now days it's a indication of your age.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

sprucegum said:


> Years ago owning a lot of books was a indication of your wealth. Now days it's a indication of your age.
> 
> View attachment 204848



So we donated a few hundred books and maybe 1,000 magazines. I don't feel any younger....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum

Mr. Peet said:


> So we donated a few hundred books and maybe 1,000 magazines. I don't feel any younger....


Lucky you could get anyone to take them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Once again before work, I had about 20 minutes. So work progressed on the wall bracket to hang the pocket hole jig on.



I ran out of spray polycrylic so I shot some clear rustoleum on it. Stinks indoors and doesn't dry as fast. Pics when it dries.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Cut 50 or so slices of cypress branch for the wife to make wreaths and planter boxes out of. The ran out of daylight and sat around in the kitchen tinkering with a piece of scrap steel barn roofing. This was bout a six inch long scrap that fell apart in the most unusual way...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finished up the brackets to mount the Kreg jig to the wall. Once the finish dried I mounted the mounts. The little block at the bottom. Is just carpet taped to the wall, just helps it to hang level.



A nice out of the way space and it's easy on and off.





I think this project is done. Guess I need to check my list and see what's next.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I finished up the brackets to mount the Kreg jig to the wall. Once the finish dried I mounted the mounts. The little block at the bottom. Is just carpet taped to the wall, just helps it to hang level.
> View attachment 204898
> A nice out of the way space and it's easy on and off.
> View attachment 204899View attachment 204900
> I think this project is done. Guess I need to check moist and see what's next.


I think this project is done. Guess I need to check *moist* and see what's next.

Guess auto correct combined 'my list'. Looks good, like how you added the steady block (brace block) on the wall. Makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> I think this project is done. Guess I need to check *moist* and see what's next.
> 
> Guess auto correct combined 'my list'. Looks good, like how you added the steady block (brace block) on the wall. Makes sense.


Good Job!! I would have never guess "my list". I was trying to get moisture levels etc and all other kind of wet things!!

I've been meaning to do this exact thing with mine and haven't yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> I think this project is done. Guess I need to check *moist* and see what's next.
> 
> Guess auto correct combined 'my list'. Looks good, like how you added the steady block (brace block) on the wall. Makes sense.





Wildthings said:


> Good Job!! I would have never guess "my list". I was trying to get moisture levels etc and all other kind of wet things!!
> 
> I've been meaning to do this exact thing with mine and haven't yet.


Funny, but I fixed it. Phones piss me off, lol. It even tried to auto correct this post. Grrr.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> Funny, but I fixed it. Phones piss me off, lol. It even tried to auto correct this post. Grrr.


Pretty soon phones and computers and AI drones will do everything for us, without us even asking them to. Because the computer geeks all think they can make computers smarter than people. Won't that be fun?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Moving some stock around so I could get to the scroll saw. Thought about @Mike Hill when I grabbed this one to move it. Just wanted to sorta, well, you know, see if he could identify this board for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Moving some stock around so I could get to the scroll saw. Thought about @Mike Hill when I grabbed this one to move it. Just wanted to sorta, well, you know, see if he could identify this board for me
> 
> View attachment 204925
> 
> View attachment 204926
> 
> View attachment 204927


you're just begging for some sort of scolding about end grain and picture quality, zoom ratio, board foot weight and probably something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

vegas urban lumber said:


> you're just begging for some sort of scolding about end grain and picture quality, zoom ratio, board foot weight and probably something else.


Actually just gloating... but, yeah. That is some nasty focus on the first pic fo shore.


----------



## William Tanner

In the shop today working on a couple of turning projects. Have my sandpaper in plastic drawers mounted on the wall. Opened up the 220 gr drawer and there is the stop bolt for the 3520B that has been missing for months. Torn the shop apart looking for it. The bolt screws in between the ways so I don't slide the banjo off accidentally and drop it on my foot. How did it get in that drawer. Going to me talking to my wife about this. I don't mess with her stuff.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

William Tanner said:


> In the shop today working on a couple of turning projects. Have my sandpaper in plastic drawers mounted on the wall. Opened up the 220 gr drawer and there is the stop bolt for the 3520B that has been missing for months. Torn the shop apart looking for it. The bolt screws in between the ways so I don't slide the banjo off accidentally and drop it on my foot. How did it get in that drawer. Going to me talking to my wife about this. I don't mess with her stuff.


She didnt touch it. It was the dang shop gremlins! I know this from several years of experience. "It's where ever you left it" is a familiar phrase right before "oh that? I didnt know what that was."

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

William Tanner said:


> The bolt screws in between the ways so I don't slide the banjo off accidentally and drop it on my foot. How did it get in that drawer.


Bill, that goes in the little storage area behind the door on your 3520b tail stock. That’s where mine is, I think. Maybe I’d better go check.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

Tom Smart said:


> Bill, that goes in the little storage area behind the door on your 3520b tail stock. That’s where mine is, I think. Maybe I’d better go check.....


Yes Tom I agree. I keep mine in a HF magnetic dish on the head stock. Also keep a couple of Alan wrenches I use all the time and paraffin there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

2feathers Creative Making said:


> She didnt touch it. It was the dang shop gremlins! I know this from several years of experience. "It's where ever you left it" is a familiar phrase right before "oh that? I didnt know what that was."


I have to blame it on somebody. She is a supporter of shop activities and bought both lathes for me. Can’t imagine how it got in that drawer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

William Tanner said:


> Yes Tom I agree. I keep mine in a HF magnetic dish on the head stock. Also keep a couple of Alan wrenches I use all the time and paraffin there.


You got paraffin that is magnetic! Link please!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## William Tanner

Wildthings said:


> You got paraffin that is magnetic! Link please!!


My paraffin isn’t all that magnetic but it manages to stay in the dish as long as the lathe isn’t bouncing around too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Moving some stock around so I could get to the scroll saw. Thought about @Mike Hill when I grabbed this one to move it. Just wanted to sorta, well, you know, see if he could identify this board for me
> 
> View attachment 204925
> 
> View attachment 204926
> 
> View attachment 204927


Ok, you just tease'n now! Definitely has some birdseye in it (some might call it something else) and it looks like maple to me. But what do I know. Beautiful piece. Is it's forever home atop the plateau or does it like to travel?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

William Tanner said:


> In the shop today working on a couple of turning projects. Have my sandpaper in plastic drawers mounted on the wall. Opened up the 220 gr drawer and there is the stop bolt for the 3520B that has been missing for months. Torn the shop apart looking for it. The bolt screws in between the ways so I don't slide the banjo off accidentally and drop it on my foot. How did it get in that drawer. Going to me talking to my wife about this. I don't mess with her stuff.


I'll be waiting to see what the obit says about cause of death!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, you just tease'n now! Definitely has some birdseye in it (some might call it something else) and it looks like maple to me. But what do I know. Beautiful piece. Is it's forever home atop the plateau or does it like to travel?


It hasn't told me yet. It may like to ride pickup trucks, I dont know... I haven't cleaned up any of its mates to see what figure they may have. I do however, currently have him leaned up on a piece of curly ' sassafras' unless said board changes specie when I sand into it. I dont have my drum sander up and running at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Have not worked sassafras. How does it smell when working?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Root beer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

That's what I had heard!


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Have not worked sassafras. How does it smell when working?


Need to try some of that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

It is an open pore wood like oak or ash or chestnut. Workability is around ash/chestnut. Also mildly weather resistant. Probably only have around 20 to 30 bd foot in my stash. That is a tiny batch for a wood pile of thousands of board feet. Usually stained because it's natural color tends toward a greenish tone..

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Arn213

2feathers Creative Making said:


> It hasn't told me yet. It may like to ride pickup trucks, I dont know... I haven't cleaned up any of its mates to see what figure they may have. I do however, currently have him leaned up on a piece of curly ' sassafras' unless said board changes specie when I sand into it. I dont have my drum sander up and running at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 204947


@2feathers Creative Making - I would like to get in line if you are planning to move some of the curly sassafras down the road.


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> It hasn't told me yet. It may like to ride pickup trucks, I dont know... I haven't cleaned up any of its mates to see what figure they may have. I do however, currently have him leaned up on a piece of curly ' sassafras' unless said board changes specie when I sand into it. I dont have my drum sander up and running at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 204947


Curly Sassafras, yet another wood sample I lack...


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> In the shop today working on a couple of turning projects. Have my sandpaper in plastic drawers mounted on the wall. Opened up the 220 gr drawer and there is the stop bolt for the 3520B that has been missing for months. Torn the shop apart looking for it. The bolt screws in between the ways so I don't slide the banjo off accidentally and drop it on my foot. How did it get in that drawer. Going to me talking to my wife about this. I don't mess with her stuff.



Do you have any of these in your shop. They do strange things...


----------



## ripjack13

I'm outside of my shop. On the steps watching the maple syrup boil. So I unwound an extension cord and got out my dremel to work on my pipe for the challenge.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> Curly Sassafras, yet another wood sample I lack...


Well. I doubt the board would become useless if I trim it. It is currently 10 ft 4 inch by 11 inches wide at approx 3/4 thick. Keep him on your notepad and we will see how big a box we can fill with samples.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Was instructed that this wall paper needed some help. I also was told that birds eye maple would be just the ticket. Fortunately, it only requires about 3 full boards. I trimmed up and planed down 4 so I could be sure to have enough. 
@Mike Hill that fellow had a few mates. 
Actually several. Some of them got wet somewhere along the way as you can see on the left. 
Got dark and rainy before I could wrap that up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Purdy - even like the stain. Got one of them rock sinks also, except dark gray.


----------



## Tony

Turned some magnifying glasses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Arn213

^@Tony- gorgeous! The shape of the handle on the chess pattern is fantastic. I do love the handle material of the bottom piece- what species and you did stain it in multiple colors?


----------



## Tony

Arn213 said:


> ^@Tony- gorgeous! The shape of the handle on the chess pattern is fantastic. I do love the handle material of the bottom piece- what species and you did stain it in multiple colors?


Thanks Arn! The bottom one is Spectraply I got from @Johnturner . It comes colored like that, Lord knows I'm not talented enough to do that!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Purdy - even like the stain. Got one of them rock sinks also, except dark gray.


That countertop is actually an old salt box for salting down pork. Screwed it to the wall for an instant floating vanity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

There was another thread here about clamps that got me to thinking about a bucket of pipe clamps I purchased cheap at an auction, I don't think anyone knew what they where. There was also a couple of new woodpeckers corner clamps in the bucket and a few other items that I took out already. I found this bucket buried in the corner of the shop behind some boards and forgotten about. So today I dug them out and purchased some pipe for them to build em up.
So here's what I have to work with, 12 sets.



These are Bessy's with the feet on them, for 1/2" pipe.



These are the bonus woodpeckers corner clamps that where in the bucket, I didn't even know they where in there.



Brand new and never used.



Nice.



So I bought 6 24" and 6 36" galvanized pipe nipples. I could have gone cheaper and used black iron but these won't rust and maybe not stain the wood. I usually put tape on the pipes to keep them from touching the wood and to make it easy to clean glue drips off.



And some galvanized caps for one end.



One done and 11 to go.



All 12 done.



This just increased the quantity of my clamps by alot!



The clutche's on these clamps work way better than the very old craftsman clamps I have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have to come up with a better way to store my clamps. The problem I have is a lack of wall space. But having just added 12 more to the mix it's a problem now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I have to come up with a better way to store my clamps. The problem I have is a lack of wall space. But having just added 12 more to the mix it's a problem now.
> View attachment 205133


Greg, I screwed a 2x4 to the wall with some simple 45 braces up near the ceiling to put mine on. Works like a charm!


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I have to come up with a better way to store my clamps. The problem I have is a lack of wall space. But having just added 12 more to the mix it's a problem now.
> View attachment 205133


Nice deal. Never had any pipe clamps with feet to elevate the work piece. Kind of like the idea.

For a storage mount, why not cut notches on an edge of a 2 x 4 to receive the thread head. Then the tails don't need to be adjusted to put away. The un-notched edge could be beveled on a slight angle to tip them all in a smidge. Another notched 2 x 4 could be used maybe 20 inches below the head as a tail steady for the 24" & 36". And then a third further down for the really long ones. The unused portion of the third could be used for some of the other style clamps....?...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Greg, I screwed a 2x4 to the wall with some simple 45 braces up near the ceiling to put mine on. Works like a charm!


If I had the wall space I would do that, but I don't. They might just have to go in a metal garbage can right where they are.


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> If I had the wall space I would do that, but I don't. They might just have to go in a metal garbage can right where they are.


Think the rack they are by and the adjacent short section of wall would work?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Think the rack they are by and the adjacent short section of wall would work?


Dunno, it's a very small area. There's a closet on the right with a door that swings out.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Have room for a rolling rack?


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Dunno, it's a very small area. There's a closet on the right with a door that swings out.


So you have to move stuff to open the door...that's as bad as me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Have room for a rolling rack?


Dunno, not where they are now. Maybe if I docked a clamp rack next to the other rolling shop machines, but I don't know if I like the idea of them using floor space in the machine area. But I guess it's something I should think about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , I use butcher paper over my clamps these days. I have some white and brown, not sure wher I got it, but rolls. Also cover the bench depending on the project. Works great, wad it up when done and throw it away.

Also, don’t forget about a few pipe collars so you can extend your clamps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I have to come up with a better way to store my clamps.


Any overhead room to put em ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> @woodtickgreg , I use butcher paper over my clamps these days. I have some white and brown, not sure wher I got it, but rolls. Also cover the bench depending on the project. Works great, wad it up when done and throw it away.
> 
> Also, don’t forget about a few pipe collars so you can extend your clamps.


I use blue tape on mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Any overhead room to put em ?


That's a possibility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

You sure hit the gold mine with those clamps! And to get those Woodpecker clamps to boot is most incredible! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Can't get to my shop today, it's been snowing here since yesterday afternoon.... haven't gone out to measure depth but probably 18"+ so I've been messing around with the CNC in the house. Made a set of coasters for myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## barry richardson

I picked up a couple of root balls of manageable size, (most I find are too big to deal with) and they have pretty good symmetry, which is hard to find too. Decided to give one a go today, I got it drilled out and started hollowing today, will finish tomorrow. encountered lots of rocks and dirt of course, The wood is eucalyptus, red gum I think, seasoned and very hard... Got my fingers crossed it will hold together. I have stretch wrap around it for hollowing....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Man that's gonna look GOOD!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

I think the word is spectacular.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

African Gray parrot day - molded the skull, cast the head and set the eyes. Tomorrow maybe some woodworking


 

 



Well? How did I do on the eyeset?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb

Wildthings said:


> African Gray parrot day - molded the skull, cast the head and set the eyes. Tomorrow maybe some woodworking
> View attachment 205249 View attachment 205250 View attachment 205251
> 
> Well? How did I do on the eyeset?


I think the eyes are perfect! I'm not an expert but when I first scrolled down to your image before reading the post I got slightly disturbed that you had posted the head of a decapitated parrot lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Wildthings said:


> African Gray parrot day - molded the skull, cast the head and set the eyes. Tomorrow maybe some woodworking
> View attachment 205249 View attachment 205250 View attachment 205251
> 
> Well? How did I do on the eyeset?


Looks awesome, did you make the mold? Are you mounting a parrot?


----------



## Wildthings

Barb said:


> I think the eyes are perfect! I'm not an expert but when I first scrolled down to your image before reading the post I got slightly disturbed that you had posted the head of a decapitated parrot lol.


LOL I can't anymore because it's in the trash


barry richardson said:


> Looks awesome, did you make the mold?


Yes anything unusual like parrots etc you don't find commercially.


barry richardson said:


> Are you mounting a parrot?


Yes an African Grey parrot named Henry that succumbed to the freeze. I also got calls on 2 snakes (Ball python and Reticulated) and a Bearded Dragon named Frank. Frank's in my freezer waiting to be molded

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> LOL I can't anymore because it's in the trash
> 
> Yes anything unusual like parrots etc you don't find commercially.
> 
> Yes an African Grey parrot named Henry that succumbed to the freeze. I also got calls on 2 snakes (Ball python and Reticulated) and a Bearded Dragon named Frank. Frank's in my freezer waiting to be molded


Are you going to skin the snake and get it made into pen blanks?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

No taxidermy but I had a head request. The grand daughter is moving into an apartment and "needed" some decor. So farmhouse/ southwest was the theme. The second picture is a headboard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Are you going to skin the snake and get it made into pen blanks?


No I didn't get the 2 snake jobs but did get called today twice, on dogs. One a Pug and the other a Pekingese. Turned them both down and gave them referrals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished up my clamp wall make over today.






Then I added some wider shelves to this area. Now I have a better battery charging station. Top shelf is a scrap ceder board, 12" wide.



Added a live edge maple shelf to the bottom.





This gave me a better place for my drills and chargers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats on finishing up the clamp project! Your shop is really coming along! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Gallery quality workmanship here Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds

What I did in my shop today, with "today" being defined as "over the course of this past winter" was indulge my OCD.

About 30 years ago, I made computer-printed labels for most of the drawers that I had made in my garage. Like these:











It was more than a little bit tedious. I then added to my "TODO" list to do the same thing for the little drawers in which I keep tons of machine and wood screws, springs, and misc other stuff. Remember, this was 30 years ago. Now, I AM prone to procrastination, but I think 30 years is my new record. Anyway, over the winter, I did it! These two sets are one behind the other on a lazy-susan that I made for them so that they don't take up too much space.









When you see formally created drawer labels that say "EMPTY", you KNOW you are dealing with someone with OCD

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2


----------



## William Tanner

So you are the guy who never misplaces a small drill bit. All bits are present and accounted for. Right?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## trc65

The OCD can't be too bad, you got through 1/4" pretty good,but then kind of mixed up the 3/8" and 5/16", and the the empty bins are sort of scattered instead of lined up neatly across the bottom

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## phinds

trc65 said:


> The OCD can't be too bad, you got through 1/4" pretty good,but then kind of mixed up the 3/8" and 5/16", and the the empty bins are sort of scattered instead of lined up neatly across the bottom


Yeah, I was REALLY getting tired of the whole thing by the time I "finished". The empty ones are intended to separate sections.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

What you've done is something I need to do. 

Living in the country 30 minute drive from nearest hardware store means you always bought extra and or bought extra sizes just in case. To make matters worse I also have all the tools and hardware left over from a lifetime of Mom and Dad farming. In the garage alone there is a storage unit 8 ft tall, 6 ft wide and 3 ft deep that is full of plastic storage totes, coffee cans, coolwhip containers and anything else that will hold hardware stacked full of nuts, bolts, nails, staples, plumbing, tile, ....

Know anybody who wants to come organize?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> What you've done is something I need to do.
> 
> Living in the country 30 minute drive from nearest hardware store means you always bought extra and or bought extra sizes just in case. To make matters worse I also have all the tools and hardware left over from a lifetime of Mom and Dad farming. In the garage alone there is a storage unit 8 ft tall, 6 ft wide and 3 ft deep that is full of plastic storage totes, coffee cans, coolwhip containers and anything else that will hold hardware stacked full of nuts, bolts, nails, staples, plumbing, tile, ....
> 
> Know anybody who wants to come organize?


Do you have a farm pond I can fish afterwards? Then count me in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Roughly a year after its completion, my shop was getting to the point where walking through it was like navigating a maze. Monday I started cleaning, rearranging, organizing, tossing, shuffling, cleaning, tossing, cleaning..... I think I'm making some headway but I'll know for sure by Friday....

Alan

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## phinds

William Tanner said:


> So you are the guy who never misplaces a small drill bit. All bits are present and accounted for. Right?


None lost, many broken. I keep several full sets

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Roughly a year after its completion, my shop was getting to the point where walking through it was like navigating a maze. Monday I started cleaning, rearranging, organizing, tossing, shuffling, cleaning, tossing, cleaning..... I think I'm making some headway but I'll know for sure by Friday....
> 
> Alan


I did the same thing about a year ago. Just keep at it, one pile at a time. It took me awhile but I finally got it to an operational shop. It was very rewarding to get it done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Do you have a farm pond I can fish afterwards? Then count me in.


Hmmmmmmm!!!! That could work!


----------



## Mike Hill

barry richardson said:


> I picked up a couple of root balls of manageable size, (most I find are too big to deal with) and they have pretty good symmetry, which is hard to find too. Decided to give one a go today, I got it drilled out and started hollowing today, will finish tomorrow. encountered lots of rocks and dirt of course, The wood is eucalyptus, red gum I think, seasoned and very hard... Got my fingers crossed it will hold together. I have stretch wrap around it for hollowing....
> View attachment 205238View attachment 205239View attachment 205240


Can I come and be your assistant wood scrounger?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I milled up a couple of pallet boards to use as a filler for a window sill. Cherry on the left.



Finished out at about an inch.



New hoseless nail gun works great!



I milled up these 2 ash boards for the sills but one finished up to short. I have another ill see if it will work. Trying for knot free for the sills.

Reactions: Like 7 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Neighbor found out my wife knew what headboard looked like... decided we needed to make a country barn door style to match her dresser. 
To be fair, said neighbor did gift me a full carport frame in pine just for picking it up after they did the hard part and got it on the ground.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## substantialWar

Mine was spent first on researching online on how to sign my creations and the other half was finally applying what I found from here. Have to say, using a chisel for signing has turned into one of my favorite activities.


----------



## phinds

substantialWar said:


> Mine was spent first on researching online on how to sign my creations and the other half was finally applying what I found from here. Have to say, using a chisel for signing has turned into one of my favorite activities.


So ... let's see an example or two

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

substantialWar said:


> Have to say, using a chisel for signing has turned into one of my favorite activities.


----------



## barry richardson

substantialWar said:


> Mine was spent first on researching online on how to sign my creations and the other half was finally applying what I found from here. Have to say, using a chisel for signing has turned into one of my favorite activities.


That link doesn't show any how-to stuff, so I guess you just figured it out by trial and error?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well today the work continued on the window trim for the bedroom windows. Jointed and ran some stuff through the planer to thickness it. Routed a profile on the boards after that. I made new sills that where wider, 6"
So this built up mounding will help support it when one of my fat cats jumps up on the window sill. 



Yeah I know the color isn't a match but it's all ash out of the same tree.



I didn't like this with the top board so I gave it the same return end as the other board.



Then I tested two ways to put it up. I asked my friends for their input on this as I just couldn't see it.
Flush to the end is the winner.



No one liked this so I scrapped this idea.



So here's everything all sanded and ready for some finish. It'll get some clear water based poly. But I think I want to rattle can spray it this time.



Then I cleaned the shop up, put stuff away and ran the shop vac around the place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man

Concur with flush! Such a practical build! Did it replace an existing sill? Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nature Man said:


> Concur with flush! Such a practical build! Did it replace an existing sill? Chuck


Yes it is replacing an old sill. We got new windows and I ripped out the old sill. I had to build the sill up to the correct height as well. It will look much better than the 70 year old sill and trim that was in the room. Plus my kitties will dig the wider sill, lol. They love to lay in the windows, especially when the windows are open.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So I would really like to start spraying water based polyurethane but I just don't have the cash to by a good sprayer right now, especially after buying a new table saw. So polycrylic is about 9 or 10 dollars a can. I have gallons of finish on hand and I want to use it. So do I buy a p.o.s. Wagner, nope, I know what that will do. So I thought I'd give the preval sprayer a try, at 4 bucks a pop its worth the risk.
Here's one kit, and I purchased an extra gas bottle.



I prepped an area for spraying by laying out some paper and putting the pieces to be sprayed up on some sticks. Got a couple of replacement shelves for the kitchen pantry to be sprayed too



This is the finish I want to use. Water-based polyurethane in semi gloss. Water based poly has become my go to for most projects.



A light coat on one cedar shelf.



I got one coat on everything with one gas cartridge. It works so so. Had to thin the finish quite a bit, it's about 3 parts finish to one part water. It does spray but it's not the greatest and kinda slow. We'll see how the next coat goes, I may end up brushing the tops of the sills anyway.
A good hvlp sprayer is on my short list but not for awhile yet. I'm not real sure on the employment situation at this time either.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Second coat went on better. I thinned it a little more, now it's somewhere between 50/50 and 3 to 1.
This is very wet just after spraying





Sprayed the ceder shelves heavy as this side is rough sawn and it's soaking up the finish like a sponge.



All this little experiment has taught me is that I want to get a quality stand alone sprayer.


----------



## DLJeffs

Does that poly have some UV protection? Those will be beautiful sills but exposed to sun quite a bit.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> Does that poly have some UV protection? Those will be beautiful sills but exposed to sun quite a bit.


No uv protection. Not to concerned about that. They are all natural and if they fade a little that will be ok too. Most of the boards where closer to white until I put the finish on and then they turned to the redish in color.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Only bad thing about thinning the finish out to be sprayed is that it has extended the dry time. It does flow out nice though. I guess theres always trade offs.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> So I would really like to start spraying water based polyurethane but I just don't have the cash to by a good sprayer right now, especially after buying a new table saw. So polycrylic is about 9 or 10 dollars a can. I have gallons of finish on hand and I want to use it. So do I buy a p.o.s. Wagner, nope, I know what that will do. So I thought I'd give the preval sprayer a try, at 4 bucks a pop its worth the risk.
> Here's one kit, and I purchased an extra gas bottle.
> View attachment 206149
> I prepped an area for spraying by laying out some paper and putting the pieces to be sprayed up on some sticks. Got a couple of replacement shelves for the kitchen pantry to be sprayed too
> View attachment 206150
> This is the finish I want to use. Water-based polyurethane in semi gloss. Water based poly has become my go to for most projects.
> View attachment 206151
> A light coat on one cedar shelf.
> View attachment 206152
> I got one coat on everything with one gas cartridge. It works so so. Had to thin the finish quite a bit, it's about 3 parts finish to one part water. It does spray but it's not the greatest and kinda slow. We'll see how the next coat goes, I may end up brushing the tops of the sills anyway.
> A good help sprayer is on my short list but not for awhile yet. I'm not real sure on the employment situation at this time either.


Those are like painting a sign with a magic marker. It gets the job done... had a guy I knew bought the hvlp from HF. Was trying to sell it, not too successfully I might add. Told me it wouldnt seal up properly...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's pretty amazing how the woods have evened out in color, and this is with clear water based poly. 
Before finish they really look quite different.



After 3 coats they have really evened out.



Flipped the sills over and I'm working on the finish of the top side...........

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Nothing wrong with those.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the first one installed, I like the way it came out. 3 coats of poly. Cats will dig it, lol.



Now I have to trim about 1/4" off the blinds.



One more window to go. I just did this one real quick before going to work today.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I took all the slats off the blinds, stacked them up and cut them off all at once with the miter saw. Worked like a charm.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Really nice sills, Gregg. I like them so much better than painted sills.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Been working on a couple more cribbage boards. One is from that piece of stinky cumaru flooring my neighbor gave me. It actually finishes up nicely but until you get it sanded beware the splinters. I decided to apply several coats of tung oil before drilling the peg holes to minimize the splintering. No tung oil on the maple inlay. The guy who does the lazer engraving says he isn't sure how the lazer would affect it. The other board is from a nice yew board Gary ( @Gary Schuler ) sold me. I wanted to do one with local Oregon wood. This yew is wonderful to work with and the color popped out nicely with a couple coats of tung oil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Been working on a couple more cribbage boards. One is from that piece of stinky cumaru flooring my neighbor gave me. It actually finishes up nicely but until you get it sanded beware the splinters. I decided to apply several coats of tung oil before drilling the peg holes to minimize the splintering. No tung oil on the maple inlay. The guy who does the lazer engraving says he isn't sure how the lazer would affect it. The other board is from a nice yew board Gary ( @Gary Schuler ) sold me. I wanted to do one with local Oregon wood. This yew is wonderful to work with and the color popped out nicely with a couple coats of tung oil.
> 
> View attachment 206694


That grain on the left one gives the illusion that the holes are wandering all over!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Got to sneak out to the garage for a bit this evening. Put some tools away. Then got to work sanding on this. White oak - has pith, cracks, knots, quartersawn - just lots of character. I need to grab some more sanding discs to sand down the epoxy from filling in, but I had to wipe it down with some mineral spirits and get a glimpse. Yup, kinda ugly - I should burn it...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

Yep to the burn pit!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> That grain on the left one gives the illusion that the holes are wandering all over!!


The grain is a little swirly. But the holes line up pretty well. It's probably my photo.


----------



## Lou Currier

DLJeffs said:


> Been working on a couple more cribbage boards. One is from that piece of stinky cumaru flooring my neighbor gave me. It actually finishes up nicely but until you get it sanded beware the splinters. I decided to apply several coats of tung oil before drilling the peg holes to minimize the splintering. No tung oil on the maple inlay. The guy who does the lazer engraving says he isn't sure how the lazer would affect it. The other board is from a nice yew board Gary ( @Gary Schuler ) sold me. I wanted to do one with local Oregon wood. This yew is wonderful to work with and the color popped out nicely with a couple coats of tung oil.
> 
> View attachment 206694


Love the design on these

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> The grain is a little swirly. But the holes line up pretty well. *It's probably my photo.*


It's my eyes. It's an optical illusion!!


----------



## DLJeffs

Lou Currier said:


> Love the design on these


Thanks Lou. I've been fiddling with that maple inlay for the engraving and each one I do gets a little better.


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> It's my eyes. It's an optical illusion!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Finished making a foldable outfeed for my table saw today. Someone on here (I apologize I can't remember who but thank you) posted about these ratcheting shelf brackets, I think they had used them for an outfeed as well. I got a pair for Christmas (not cheap) and finally got around to putting this together. I had to leave about 5/4" space on the outfeed side to allow for my cheapo fence. That's alright. I made sure the top of the outfeed is about a sixteenth lower than the top of the saw so no boards will jam into that opening. Then I had to make a oval cut to allow for the cheapo riving knife bracket. Then I had to make dado cuts to allow for the miter gauge runners. I beveled and sanded all the edges to help prevent anything from hanging up. The outfeed is roughly 40" X 15". I didn't want to go any wider because it would make my saw top heavy on that side when it's open. But if I have to cut something longer than that I'll get some help or set up my other mobile work bench to catch it. I feel so professional! Actually, what I'm really happy about is eliminating the need to reach over the spinning saw blade to prevent my projects from falling to the ground - and from having to set up both my saw plus my other bench.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man

Cool design! I really need to build an out feed table when I set up shop again. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

I got my flock on!! @aag562

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Made a modified slimline out of apple that I got from a turner who developed neuropathy in his feet. Have another load to get. So this goes back with me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Not done in my shop recently, but was enjoying Easter at our daughter's place and noticed this in her cabinet - had forgotten about this. I've made some strange things in my shop over the years - but it all seemed to sell! These were Christmas tree ornaments. This was during my Adirondack Phase - made a lot of stuff from birch bark, small root burls and lots of twigs. I wish I had access to more birch bark (they've all died out around here - not native and too hot I guess) - I made a birch bark fish creel and would like to make more. 

Disclaimer - before the islander makes a snarky comment - I am well aware that the keys are not the appropriate "for scale" accoutrement, but there was none, I was a guest, and they are from a jeep and that seemed to fit with the cabin look! Well, to be more exacting, the fob is jeep - key is office!




​

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Jonkou

Stacked wood from yesterday’s haul then enjoyed the first tshirt afternoon of the year outside starting to break um down with a chainsaw.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tom Smart

I’m convinced you don’t actually do anything in that space, John. It’s just too pristine to be a shop. So it really doesn’t belong in the “What did you do in your shop today” thread.

Reactions: Agree 9 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'd think I was dreaming if my shop was that clean

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## trc65

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd think I was dreaming if my shop was that clean


I'd KNOW I was dreaming, or that I'd died and gone to heaven. Refer back to the cat piss green black locust thread.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd think I was dreaming if my shop was that clean


I would think I had somehow gotten beamed up to @Kenbo 's shop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## William Tanner

That wood is awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Looks like it's time to fill up the gas can, put some in the mower and mow the lawn for the first time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> Looks like it's time to fill up the gas can, put some in the mower and mow the lawn for the first time.



I mowed mine last weekend. But all I do is charge the battery and sharpen the blade, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> I mowed mine last weekend. But all I do is charge the battery and sharpen the blade, lol.


Those electrics are nice, so quiet. I would get one but my old Briggs & Stratton will probably never quit running. If it does I'll probably look for one of those brands where I can use the batteries in multiple tools such as a lawn mower, edger, blower, and a chain saw.

EDIT UPDATE: That darn Briggs & Stratton started on the first pull. Looks like no new electric mower for another year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I ran ADS for the dust collection system. Not ideal, but it collects dust. Loud as all get out. Even #1 wife walked the 100 yards to the shop for "What's that noise?" I know I'll be wearing ear muffs when I have it on. Trying figure out some system of clamps to put the drops in optimal position to catch dust and debris. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Jonkou said:


> Stacked wood from yesterday’s haul then enjoyed the first tshirt afternoon of the year outside starting to break um down with a chainsaw.
> 
> View attachment 206864


Nothing that I have ever been in charge of has EVER been that clean...

Alan

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

This was actually done yesterday, but I pulled some soft maple from the racks for the next project - a pair of desks for our boys bedrooms. These will be done in a simple writing desk style. Ran the boards through the planer yesterday. Next step, whenever I can get out into the shop next, will be to cut to rough length and joint the edges. The upcoming week will be extremely busy for me, so I have no idea of when that next shop day will actually happen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> This was actually done yesterday, but I pulled some soft maple from the racks for the next project - a pair of desks for our boys bedrooms. These will be done in a simple writing desk style. Ran the boards through the planer yesterday. Next step, whenever I can get out into the shop next, will be to cut to rough length and joint the edges. The upcoming week will be extremely busy for me, so I have no idea of when that next shop day will actually happen.
> 
> View attachment 207501


----------



## William Tanner

Sprung said:


> This was actually done yesterday, but I pulled some soft maple from the racks for the next project - a pair of desks for our boys bedrooms. These will be done in a simple writing desk style. Ran the boards through the planer yesterday. Next step, whenever I can get out into the shop next, will be to cut to rough length and joint the edges. The upcoming week will be extremely busy for me, so I have no idea of when that next shop day will actually happen.
> 
> View attachment 207501


I don’t do flat work so I’m interested in watching this project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's seems like forever since I have been in my shop. This work schedule is killing me! I walk around like a zombie most of the time from sleep deprivation, just tired all the time. Can't wait to start the new job on the day shift so I can get rested and find some shop time again. There is no work life balance at the moment.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wife needed some more shelves. Had a few scraps of poplar that needed out of the way anyhow, so I was able to talk the two projects into a single job.


Our house is still being finished out. We are going rustic on just about everything. She has just about got the wall design figured out. Claims I am slow. I say I am just deliberate

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Also found out she really needed something to organize her ribbons




Seems she doesnt mind lightly rotted maple

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I added a dust deputy and collection drum to my harbor freight dust collector.



Next I need to empty the bag again so I can monitor how much dust is going into the drum and the bag. But that's for another day. While I was at woodcraft I Inquired about my table saw order, still no word. They said it was hard to get any machinery from any of the manufacturers still.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I was told the dust collector that is still in the box, was to be unboxed VERY soon. Something about following me around with a shopvac...
Would love to hear how the deputy works


----------



## woodtickgreg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Would love to hear how the deputy works


I made a thread about it and will post results of how it works in the thread.




__





Oneida 4"Dust Deputy


I purchased a 4" dust deputy to add to a collection drum I got for free. It should make emptying easier and prevent a lot of dust from making its way to the filter. I could have made a thein separator but I just wanted quick and easy this time around. 4" dust deputy purchased from woodcraft for...



woodbarter.com


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finished up my DC cyclone by adding a sight window to the drum so I know when it's time to empty.



Then I brought a bunch of strips of oak in from the garage to make some moldings for the bedroom.



I cut them down to 7' lengths so it would be easier to plane them and run then through a router table.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

What is the behemoth under the bench?

Alan


----------



## woodtickgreg

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> What is the behemoth under the bench?
> 
> Alan


It's a chunk of bug eaten box elder, destined for the lathe some day.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

One of the iron pipes in the basement decided to drip on my machines rotary table! When I discovered it I about cried. Glad I caught it when I did or it could have been much worse rust wise. This is a $1,000 rotary table for my mill.
I sprayed it down with wd40 and let it sit for about a week.



Applied lots of elbow grease with wd40, a scotchbrite pad, and some 600 grit emery cloth.



I saved it, it cleaned up nice.



It is now back on its cart, covered in way oil and under plastic to protect it.



Remember this guy's? I'm getting closer to putting it back together. This is what the rotary table is for.



All the parts for the mill are in this corner.



After I cleaned the rotary table I milled up some red oak for some trim boards for the house, gonna trim the bedroom out in red oak.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats on the save! Water can be a woodworker’s worst nightmare! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

This is a project I finished up today. Been working on it for a few weeks now, as time allows.

Last year we purchased a nice trailer for hauling our camping gear on trips. Our Space Trailer certainly wasn't cheap, but it is extremely well made to last, keeps our gear dry, and fits our needs perfectly. We tent camp and prefer a more rustic camping experience, which means no electrical hookups, etc. The one challenge with that is we do need power to run a piece of medical equipment through the night and we usually do one or two week long trips, plus a few shorter trips, each summer. I'd previously invested in a solar panel, charge controller, and a pair of AGM deep cycle batteries that we've used on trips and were planning to use in a cargo trailer to camper conversion build that we've since put on hold for a while. With now having our trailer, we wanted an always ready to go setup that wouldn't have to be set up every time we're camping and we wanted to add a box on to the front of the trailer, rather than in the trailer. This gives us the flexibility to camp anywhere we might want to, without having to give thought to making sure we have an electrical hookup.

Had a friend help me weld up a frame to mount it. Coated with truck bed liner.





Box mounted on the frame.





Internals - the batteries and wiring are all beneath the walnut panels. The extra space will be used for some lightweight items that we want easy access to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> This is a project I finished up today. Been working on it for a few weeks now, as time allows.
> 
> Last year we purchased a nice trailer for hauling our camping gear on trips. Our Space Trailer certainly wasn't cheap, but it is extremely well made to last, keeps our gear dry, and fits our needs perfectly. We tent camp and prefer a more rustic camping experience, which means no electrical hookups, etc. The one challenge with that is we do need power to run a piece of medical equipment through the night and we usually do one or two week long trips, plus a few shorter trips, each summer. I'd previously invested in a solar panel, charge controller, and a pair of AGM deep cycle batteries that we've used on trips and were planning to use in a cargo trailer to camper conversion build that we've since put on hold for a while. With now having our trailer, we wanted an always ready to go setup that wouldn't have to be set up every time we're camping and we wanted to add a box on to the front of the trailer, rather than in the trailer. This gives us the flexibility to camp anywhere we might want to, without having to give thought to making sure we have an electrical hookup.
> 
> Had a friend help me weld up a frame to mount it. Coated with truck bed liner.
> 
> View attachment 209510
> 
> Box mounted on the frame.
> 
> View attachment 209512
> 
> Internals - the batteries and wiring are all beneath the walnut panels. The extra space will be used for some lightweight items that we want easy access to.
> 
> View attachment 209511



Looks nice. I've seen a few like this. An old timer had one similar, but had the box reversed, so the lid opened toward the tow vehicle. I asked his reasoning. They travel 3 seasons and kick up from the road cakes the front. The accsess push buttons can freeze. If you forget to lock it, on really bumpy roads the lid could pop open, and hinging toward the tow vehicle allows wind to possibly blow it shut versus rack the hinge and damage the lid. There might have been other reasons, but don't recall...

The other ones I saw, one was like you have it, and the others had the butterfly wing tops. Think a few of them were black plastic, but its been some time.

Good luck with the new set up. I been icthing to go, just not the same without family along for the ride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Picked up a 60 tooth blade for my Milwaukie circular saw.



And then set up to cut the ywood for the new outfeed tables for my table saw.



Cut like buttah!



The Milwaukee stays in the wood shop, it's incredibly smooth and very adjustable. I have a good dewalt that I use for general purpose stuff.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> Picked up a 60 tooth blade for my Milwaukie circular saw.
> View attachment 210126
> And then set up to cut the ywood for the new outfeed tables for my table saw.
> View attachment 210127
> Cut like buttah!
> View attachment 210128
> The Milwaukee stays in the wood shop, it's incredibly smooth and very adjustable. I have a good dewalt that I use for general purpose stuff.


I like that style saw. It fits several different size folks with that adjustable handle. Have one of those on the work truck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I like that style saw. It fits several different size folks with that adjustable handle. Have one of those on the work truck.


Yup its pretty slick. Even when you set it for a shallow cut like I was making the handle would normally be sticking up in a wierd angle, butt I dropped the handle down all the way and that made it very comfortable to use.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Well, it wasnt in my shop, but my coworker came over about 8 oclock and we made a day of making sawdust. A friend had given him 10 white pine logs. 8 footers. He is building a shop as well. We flat sawed them at 1 and 5/8 and he will RIP them to final 3 and 1/2 width at home. The boss was nice and let him borrow a dump truck this weekend.








We spent 30 minutes or so re setting the sawmill rather than moving the logs around. So all this sawdust is from today

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Millin like a villain as Kevin would say. Milling is always fun, hard work but still fun. Nice pile of boards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

This is all that is left….





….of this after giving much away to folks in the turning club.





Today I was able to begin roughing out those I set aside.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man

What species of wood is your crazy nice stack? Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nature Man said:


> What species of wood is your crazy nice stack? Chuck


That is the Black cherry he posted last week. First picture is present, second was when he first posted. However, not sure if he mentioned the species in the pile behind the cherry..?..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mark is correct, the front stack is cherry. The stuff behind that is a mix of sycamore, walnut, locust, eastern red cedar and maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Tom Smart I love the pic of the lathe with all the shavings on it. I dig turning sessions like that, I just get into it and tune out the world. Me thinks I need to do some of that soon after I get a couple other projects out of the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> @Tom Smart I love the pic of the lathe with all the shavings on it. I dig turning sessions like that, I just get into it and tune out the world. Me thinks I need to do some of that soon after I get a couple other projects out of the way.


The wood was so wet it threw water across the room. Things on the bench behind the lathe were soaked as was my shirt and face shield. These will take awhile to dry enough for final turning, especially since I resealed them. Even though they were waxed the ways on the lathe rusted right away.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

Looks like a fun day Tom. I like to turn wet wood. So far I’ve found wet Russian olive is the messiest and a pain to clean up. I also find that my mats and concrete floors get pretty slick while turning sealed wood. Still working on that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Started putting together the hf tool stand. I'll get a pic when I get it all tightened up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> Started putting together the hf tool stand. I'll get a pic when I get it all tightened up.View attachment 210469


I hate to tell you this, Greg, but under the looped cord, I can see some dust. Whassup wid dat, man? ...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nubsnstubs said:


> I hate to tell you this, Greg, but under the looped cord, I can see some dust. Whassup wid dat, man? ...... Jerry (in Tucson)


My shop is not a surgical suit. Lol. There's plenty of dust to be found in there. It only appears clean now after sweeping up when taking the old saw and outfeed tables out.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tool stand is together. Next I think I want to find a 2" slab for the top and a piece of plywood for a shelf. It will get wheels too.
It's gonna be perfect for the mortiser.



Right now it sits at 32" tall. Might be a little low for the mortiser, but castors and a thick top will bring it up to where it needs to be.



Pretty decent stand actually, it seems flimsey until you get all the screws tightened and then it gets pretty solid. It will be put on a mobile base like all my tools.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Started another bowl from a blank that’s been in the shop for quite awhile.





Been there long enough for me to forget what I had. (Note to self - mark this stuff). It was stacked with some ambrosia maple I saved, so that’s what I thought I started with.





Took the bark off and there was a bit of spalting.





I don’t recall having a 16” walnut blank but that is sure what it appears to be. Filled those cracks with sawdust and wood glue.





This is wet with water to raise the grain before finish sanding. That’s for tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

I made a couple of tool rests for my lathe, at work. And wire wheeled em yesterday and sprayed a clear coat on em.
Came out pretty slick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pulled some offcuts out of the wood rack and cut them to length, oak, cherry, and ash. Man the oak is hard! But the new Laguna ripped it without a hiccup. That's all I had time for today after work. Next I'll run em through the jointer and surface two edges square. This will be for a glue up for the top of the stand the morticer is going on. Nothing fancy, basicly scraps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I made a couple of tool rests for my lathe, at work. And wire wheeled em yesterday and sprayed a clear coat on em.
> Came out pretty slick.
> 
> View attachment 210511


It's nice being back to work and having access to welders and stuff ain't it.


----------



## Barb

I finally started on a bowl I've been putting off for awhile. I knew it would have rocks in it but had no idea they would be this big. The only tools I can use on this are carbide and good thing I have replacement cutting edges. I used up two of them just shaping the outside.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Barb said:


> I finally started on a bowl I've been putting off for awhile. I knew it would have rocks in it but had no idea they would be this big. The only tools I can use on this are carbide and good thing I have replacement cutting edges. I used up two of them just shaping the outside.
> 
> View attachment 210512View attachment 210513


They are not big but huge finding them like you have. Glad you are ok.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I see some resin coming!


----------



## Barb

Mr. Peet said:


> They are not big but huge finding them like you have. Glad you are ok.


Yes I'm good. I always wear a face mask and a glove on my left hand even though that's frowned upon. But those epoxy chips flying off the lathe onto my hand hurts lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I see some resin coming!


Eventually, when I finally work through this in 3 days. It's taking forever but the wood is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Barb said:


> Eventually, when I finally work through this in 3 days. It's taking forever but the wood is beautiful.


what type is it?


----------



## Barb

vegas urban lumber said:


> what type is it?


This is the chemise I got from you. A tough nut to crack but a gorgeous chunk of wood. :) And to be transparent, you did warn me about the rocks so I was expecting them.


----------



## Lou Currier

woodtickgreg said:


> Tool stand is together. Next I think I want to find a 2" slab for the top and a piece of plywood for a shelf. It will get wheels too.
> It's gonna be perfect for the mortiser.
> View attachment 210473
> Right now it sits at 32" tall. Might be a little low for the mortiser, but castors and a thick top will bring it up to where it needs to be.
> View attachment 210474
> Pretty decent stand actually, it seems flimsey until you get all the screws tightened and then it gets pretty solid. It will be put on a mobile base like all my tools.


I bought one of those stands a while back and it didn't hold up with wheels. The tabs at the bottom of the legs are flimsy. The top and the shelf with help stop it from wobbling though.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lou Currier said:


> I bought one of those stands a while back and it didn't hold up with wheels. The tabs at the bottom of the legs are flimsy. The top and the shelf with help stop it from wobbling though.


I'll be setting it on a platform style cart and not attaching the wheels directly to the legs. The steel is not thick enough to attach the wheels directly. Imo.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Barb said:


> This is the chemise I got from you. A tough nut to crack but a gorgeous chunk of wood. :) And to be transparent, you did warn me about the rocks so I was expecting them.


i thought that might be that chamise, can't wait to see it finished
that might be the largest rock i've ever seen in one


----------



## T. Ben

Holy crap!! Glad to hear you had protective gear on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a few minutes before I had to leave for work this morning so I ran the boards through the jointer, did 3 sides. Next I'll plane them to equal thicknesses. 


I wish I could stay home and work in the shop today. But it's off to the rat race........

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from work and planed all the boards to the same thickness. Ended up with 1 5/8"



Got the first glue up done. Doing it in sections so I can run these through the planer again if I need to. Once these are surfaced I'll glue the 2 pieces together and then cut em to size, right now they are a bit oversize.



Not to bad for a bunch of cut offs, lol.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Out of the clamps and they scraped right in, no need to run through the planer again as they stayed pretty level.



Maybe tonight I can get them glued up together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got the 2 pieces glued up and in the clamps.



Then I worked on scrap bin 1.2 by installing new castors.



Much easier to pull out now and roll to where I need it. It fits under the saw nice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I started guitar #2 today. My coach and I re-bent the mahogany sides I'd bent last year. Because I couldn't put them in the form, they didn't hold their shape well enough. So we re-bent them. Today I made the end and heel blocks, glued them in place, put the sides back into the form (I wasn't sure how easy it would go back in but it went fine) and then glued on the first section of kerfing. After having done it once, I'm much more confident I'm doing it right and getting the little nuances correct. I'll finish the kerfing over the next couple days and then sand the sides in the radius discs. Then I'll start on the rosette for the top. I'm hoping to make an abalone / black ebony rosette for this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man

DLJeffs said:


> I started guitar #2 today. My coach and I re-bent the mahogany sides I'd bent last year. Because I couldn't put them in the form, they didn't hold their shape well enough. So we re-bent them. Today I made the end and heel blocks, glued them in place, put the sides back into the form (I wasn't sure how easy it would go back in but it went fine) and then glued on the first section of kerfing. After having done it once, I'm much more confident I'm doing it right and getting the little nuances correct. I'll finish the kerfing over the next couple days and then sand the sides in the radius discs. Then I'll start on the rosette for the top. I'm hoping to make an abalone / black ebony rosette for this one.


Pictures, please…


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I'll take some pics when I have something different to take pictures of. Right now it looks exactly like the first guitar (see below pic) so there's nothing new or interesting to see. When i get to that rosette, now that might be interesting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DLJeffs

Learned little tricks from the first guitar. Such as cut the end and heel blocks slightly longer so you can glue them in place a skosh proud of the side. Since both top and bottom are radiused, if you glue the blocks exactly even with the sides, you have to do a lot more sanding in the radius discs to create the necessary glue surface on the blocks (for when you glue on the top and back). Same goes for when you glue on the kerfing, gluing it slightly proud of the side means you mostly only have to sand the cedar kerfing and avoid sanding your sides, which if you do it too much, your guitar gets a little skinny. Which doesn't make it a bad guitar, just a little brighter and louder to the people sitting in front of it. Also cut the bevels on the end and heel blocks before gluing them in place - but don't make the bevels too wide or you lose clamping area. But make the bevel on the end block deep enough to eliminate that pinch point when you glue the top and back on. I've learned just enough to be dangerous now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from work and I got the top all trimmed up. I think this size will work nice, just enough overhang to grab on too.


Rounded over all the edges with a 3/8" round over bit.



Nice profile, now I gotta sand it all down and get some finish on it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D

Cleaned it!!!! Been redoing our kitchen for two months now… every weekend and every afternoon after work. Felt like I was knee deep in sawdust out there. Getting real old but did get a few new tools out of the deal. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Ash, a victim of the Emerald Borer.





Some day I’ll learn to cut straight with a chain saw. Sure would make mounting easier.





This has been down about 2 years and I was hoping for more spalting.









Hope to finish tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Ash, a victim of the Emerald Borer.
> 
> View attachment 210704
> 
> Some day I’ll learn to cut straight with a chain saw. Sure would make mounting easier.
> 
> View attachment 210705
> 
> This has been down about 2 years and I was hoping for more spalting.
> 
> View attachment 210706
> 
> View attachment 210709
> 
> Hope to finish tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 210708


Gonna look very cool regardless!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Gonna look very cool regardless!


Hope it holds together, still kinda wet, but I think mostly from the rain since it’s been down so long. Resting in a paper bag with shavings until I can clean up the bottom.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Finished the walnut bowl; about 13 inches; walnut oil and Beale buffed.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Barb

Tom Smart said:


> Finished the walnut bowl; about 13 inches; walnut oil and Beale buffed.
> 
> View attachment 210766


Love the different colors in the wood. Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Cool grain and shape

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Tom Smart said:


> Finished the walnut bowl; about 13 inches; walnut oil and Beale buffed.
> 
> View attachment 210766


Do you have a shot of the bottom?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked on the table top for the morticing machine tool cart/stand.
Sealed a few knots with ca.



Sanded everything to 150. Then blew it off and prepped for some finish, water-based polyurethane. 



This is the bottom with half done. Just gonna seal it up.



Hard to capture how it will look when it's wet.



You can't really see the cherry next to the oak unless you really look.



Well the bottom will get 2 coats, maybe 3 on top. 
What I like about the water-based poly is you can get a coat on every 30 to 45 minutes, it dries really fast and has no odor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

I spent the morning in the shop packing and shipping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

It looks like you have carved out a great niche market.  You really have it all sewn up! Lol.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

William Tanner said:


> Do you have a shot of the bottom?


I do…

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner

Details nicely done. Finishing a compression tenon provides a truly professional appearance. Thanks Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> It looks like you have carved out a great niche market.  You really have it all sewn up! Lol.



I'm hoping these really take off. I had two dozen pre orders and customers have been extremely patient as we've brought them to completion. I'll be using the machine to add some other products over had bouncing around in my head for awhile but didn't do as time versus return would have had me working for less than minimum wage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben

Nothing!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Starting to get ready for craft fair season. These are Ruth Niles pull tab openers for soda, beer cans, etc. Great quick projects for the small cutoffs laying around. Maple, maple/wenge, cherry all from cutting board scraps. These and her bottle openers sell very well.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Flipped the top over and now getting some finish on the top. I looked at the castor kit and they supplied the bolts for it but no nuts! And I don't feel like going to the store this late in the day so I paid to much for convenience and ordered them on amazon.
2 coats so far, might get another coat tonight, or two.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Beautiful top Greg. Came out really nice.

I stripped the guides off the broken section of my 10wt, rewrapped them on the new section, and applied epoxy. My 10wt is no longer a 9.75wt.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

@DLJeffs Funny thing is a big morticer is going on top of it and you won't see most of it, lol. Its just to seal it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Found an old walnut veneer dresser in a moving sale with a lot of veneer damage. At 25 bucks I told Swmbo that I was game to take it home if she was. So after unloading a bunch of craft supplies.... I tackled the veneer. It was almost a plywood being thin walnut veneered over a layer of what appears to be birch at about 3/32.


This is a section of the walnut veneer on the side. I didnt shoot a picture of the top before I started. The rails and Stiles and legs are maple stained walnut.


Under the veneer on the top and drawers is an american chestnut base wood. This is with a seal coat of poly for overnight. Still need several standings and more layers of spar urethane to make it road worthy. Then She will paint the maple portion of the front and paint the sides. We will see who likes it better than I do. The wallets will tell the story when she posts it up for sale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a few minutes before I left for work so I cut the free plywood to size for the tool cart base.
Cut 2 pices so I can double it up.



And still have some left to use on.......?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> I had a few minutes before I left for work so I cut the free plywood to size for the tool cart base.
> Cut 2 pices so I can double it up.
> View attachment 210885
> And still have some left to use on.......?
> View attachment 210886


A rich man, showing off his stash…….

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DLJeffs

Today was toilet repair day. We have 3 toilets in this house and every one of them had one problem or another. For so few moving parts those darn things don't last long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got off work a little early today and when I came home there was a package on the porch with some screws I ordered, saved me a trip to the store.
So I pre drilled some holes for the screws to mount the top to the legs.



It's getting there. Nice looking top but you won't see most of it, lol.



Spread some glue to glue 2 pices of plywood together, I did spread this out with a wide putty knife.



Then clamped it and put some screws in the center.



Yesterday I picked up this contact adhesive for the outfeed table laminate.



As soon as I get this mortiser cart done I'll be getting back on the outfeed tables. Almost there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I got to work in the shop for about 30 min this morning, then the plumber showed up and we dug 40' of trench (with shovels) and bypassed some collapsed sewer pipe in the septic system. Vacuum truck driver was here most of the day yesterday pumping out the tanks. There's some work that I hate and there's some I detest. Most anything involving shovels and sewers, I detest. But I'd rather do shovel and sewer work than roofing....

I'm getting up early so I work in the shop for and hour or so before my "Grandpaing" job starts at 8:00... Now that's a job I really enjoy. 

My two year old grandson loves the lawn tractor (well, any tractor) and he helps me mow. I think he would ride it all day if his Mimi would let him. When he gets here on the mornings he comes, it's all business. He comes through says hi to Mimi and he's headed out to the shop. 

He sure likes those red and green buttons on things but hasn't tried any of them yet. He'll walk over and loooook at them on the table saw, then look at me, I say "Nah Nah" and he's off to the next thing. But, the tractor is the bomb. 

Alan

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Sincere 7


----------



## Gdurfey

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I got to work in the shop for about 30 min this morning, then the plumber showed up and we dug 40' of trench (with shovels) and bypassed some collapsed sewer pipe in the septic system. Vacuum truck driver was here most of the day yesterday pumping out the tanks. There's some work that I hate and there's some I detest. Most anything involving shovels and sewers, I detest. But I'd rather do shovel and sewer work than roofing....
> 
> I'm getting up early so I work in the shop for and hour or so before my "Grandpaing" job starts at 8:00... Now that's a job I really enjoy.
> 
> My two year old grandson loves the lawn tractor (well, any tractor) and he helps me mow. I think he would ride it all day if his Mimi would let him. When he gets here on the mornings he comes, it's all business. He comes through says hi to Mimi and he's headed out to the shop.
> 
> He sure likes those red and green buttons on things but hasn't tried any of them yet. He'll walk over and loooook at them on the table saw, then look at me, I say "Nah Nah" and he's off to the next thing. But, the tractor is the bomb.
> 
> Alan


Your grandson and mine would get along great. He encourages whatever adult there is around to go outside with him, then he slowly makes his way to the skid steer……where if he has half a chance he climbs up and he is impossible to get out!! Love it!!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I spent about 10 minutes in the shop this morning putting on another coat of wbp to the mortiser stand base. Hopefully I can get it assembled this weekend and finished up so I can get back on my outfeed table project.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man it's amazing how much I can get done in my shop when I have more than 15 or 20 minutes to do something. 
I marked the base for the holes to be drilled and then drilled em.



Then I test fit the wheel kits, I didn't like the way the screws sat proud.



So off to the metal shop (the other side of the wall) and the big drill press to put countersink in the plates.



Now that's much better, now the screws sit flush.



Then I got them all bolted down



Mobile base is done.



And even though I probably don't need them I added so.e wizlock nuts to the screws on the bottom.



And the mortiser stand fits nice on it. It rolls super easy and locks down nice.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Then it was time to mount the mortiser to the stand. Found some bolts and hardware, chucked up a bit and drilled some holes.



I tried a few positions before I settled on mounting it to the front of the top. The reason for that is so the handle would travel all the way down and not hit the top. I put one clamp on it and used the machine as a guide.



Holes drilled.



And there it is, all bolted down. It's a nice working height too.



Here you can see how the handle clears the top, it actually hits the machine base first.



Then it was time to deal with this surface rust.



After the scotch Brite pad and wd40 work I waxed it.



Good as new.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Jonkou

Made some tops with my 8 yo granddaughter this afternoon, been working with her for about two years now and she’s getting good at it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man

Jonkou said:


> Made some tops with my 8 yo granddaughter this afternoon, been working with her for about two years now and she’s getting good at it.
> 
> View attachment 211112


Best time you can spend with her! Looks like she is really into it! Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs

I bet not many 8 year olds can say they've made stuff on a wood lathe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Got tired of picking up after Friday's storm, so cut into some walnut and threw a piece on the lathe.

This is the piece I cut into.





Still have some work to do on the shape, but you can see where I'm headed with it.







The rotten area goes all the way through, and is full of dead ants and eggs (sprayed with fipronil before sealing). Be interesting to see how cracks develop through this piece. Plan on twice turning it, but for now is wrapped in plastic until I can get back to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's gonna look cool when it's finished

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rob3232

A lot of crotches in Walnut like that have ants in them. You might have some luck wiping the outside with some type of oil (linseed or??) just to even the drying as the center is usually very moist. Just my two cents…That looks really cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65

Thanks guys. 

Rob, thanks for the tip. I'll definitely do that when I get the outside shaped. Was thinking I need to do something and some oil sounds good. Probably use a heavy coat of polymerized tung oil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's gonna look cool when it's finished


I've got about 5 linear feet of log, and it has the channel all the way through it. My hope is to make a series of differently shaped hollow forms with all of it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I sat in my shop today talking to two of my sons. That's all we did, sit and talk...

It was a good day.

Alan

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I found a pice of scrap 1/2" plywood so I did end up adding a shelf to the stand. It's not attached just gravity holding it in place. I had to take all the bolts out on 2 corners to get it in, lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I like those casters. I need to change out some of my cheapo toe locking casters with some like those. Even locked there's still movement.... and it always happens at precisely the wrong time. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Rough turned three of the reel seat blanks ( @Jonkou ) John sold me. I think he decided these were cherry burl. Doesn't matter - they're looking really nice so far. Anyway, rough turned them, then stabilized them in some pretty old Cactus Juice. Thankfully it still sets up fine. I'll turn them to final dimension and polish them and take a final photo later.









I also stuck three sets of the desert ironwood knife scales I got here in the stabilizer too. The Cactus Juice darkened to the color of tea so I guess the DIW released some oil into the juice. It's pretty old so probably time to mix a new batch anyway.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man

DLJeffs said:


> Rough turned three of the reel seat blanks ( @Jonkou ) John sold me. I think he decided these were cherry burl. Doesn't matter - they're looking really nice so far. Anyway, rough turned them, then stabilized them in some pretty old Cactus Juice. Thankfully it still sets up fine. I'll turn them to final dimension and polish them and take a final photo later.
> 
> View attachment 211297
> 
> View attachment 211298
> 
> I also stuck three sets of the desert ironwood knife scales I got here in the stabilizer too. The Cactus Juice darkened to the color of tea so I guess the DIW released some oil into the juice. It's pretty old so probably time to mix a new batch anyway.


Almost look like cigars! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Finished one. Came out really nice. Not the best pic but these will look good on a fly rod.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Has anyone ever replaced the cork handles on a regular spinning rod with wood? Think I may give it a try. If someone here has, any pointers to share?


----------



## DLJeffs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Has anyone ever replaced the cork handles on a regular spinning rod with wood? Think I may give it a try. If someone here has, any pointers to share?


Eric -
The key is to remember the rod blank is tapered. That's why making a grip from cork rings is the easiest way - you simply ream out each cork ring so it fits snugly. If you use a pre-glued grip or a longer grip, such as wood or foam, you have to adjust. You can try to achieve a reamed taper that matches the rod blank, or you can ream it out all to the same diameter (the largest needed to fit onto the rod) and then use masking tape to build up the blank so you get a snug fit). The easiest way to do the latter is to simply wrap tape in several places along the blank. Since the grip will be glued on with two part epoxy, you simply spread a little epoxy in the gaps between the tape wraps and they won't go anywhere.

Another thing to think about ahead of time is whether you'll have a butt section or extended butt or something at the end of the rod. If that butt section fits inside the grip, you have to slide the grip far enough up the blank to leave room for that butt section / extended butt. Even something like a small butt cap (usually made from hard rubber or metal) needs a small space to glue into the end of the grip. So don't install the grip right at the very end of the rod blank if this is the case.

I have not used wood for a grip but I think you could do your final shaping and finishing after gluing it on. You'd just have to take care and not stress the rod blank too much. You might need to use rasps or files rather than cutting tools if you decide to do it that way.

This nugget is pretty obvious but it pays to dry fit everything before gluing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thank you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

NOTHING in the shop today. At work, but gonna eat Blue Bell Ice Cream all day - wish! Instead I have CPR and Safety training most of day.

WISH Lil Mikey Happy Birthday Today - He's gonna be able to join the OFL now! - the big 65 and he's got the Beat Down Broken-Hearted, Lonesome Bubba Blues - unappreciated, underachieving, unattractive, unskinny, unwaxed - a total chunky monkey .......SLAP!!!! There he's over it! Give me that CPR dummy - I'll be a little frisky today and not use the little plastic thingie.

PS - was looking to have a cinnamon roll today and stopped two places and they had none - not a good start. But I do have the thrill of Blue Bell to look forward to later!!!!!!

If I didn't have that danged training I'd go get a cronut today and have me a sustained sugar high! ............. or maybe some Graeters Black Raspberry Chocolate Chip.....or some Talenti Belgium Chocolate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> NOTHING in the shop today. At work, but gonna eat Blue Bell Ice Cream all day - wish! Instead I have CPR and Safety training most of day.
> 
> WISH Lil Mikey Happy Birthday Today - He's gonna be able to join the OFL now! - the big 65 and he's got the Beat Down Broken-Hearted, Lonesome Bubba Blues - unappreciated, underachieving, unattractive, unskinny, unwaxed.......SLAP!!!! There he's over it! Give me that CPR dummy - I'll be a little frisky today and not use the little plastic thingie.
> 
> PS - was looking to have a cinnamon roll today and stopped two places and they had none - not a good start. But I do have the thrill of Blue Bell to look forward to later!!!!!!


Happy Birthday Mike, enjoy the Blue Bell, there's nothing better!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

HAPPY BIRFDAY! Mikey.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

HB, Mike! Hope it’s a grand one! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> unskinny


That there struck me as real funny. Happy Birthday my Tennessean friend!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Happy birthday @Mike Hill

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Birthday, Happy. One each.

Later on maybe you can go for hoppy burpy....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

You're ONLY 65? Sorry, that came out wrong. What I meant was "sweet, now you're eligible for Medicare". HBD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

Mike Hill said:


> NOTHING in the shop today. At work, but gonna eat Blue Bell Ice Cream all day - wish! Instead I have CPR and Safety training most of day.
> 
> WISH Lil Mikey Happy Birthday Today - He's gonna be able to join the OFL now! - the big 65 and he's got the Beat Down Broken-Hearted, Lonesome Bubba Blues - unappreciated, underachieving, unattractive, unskinny, unwaxed - a total chunky monkey .......SLAP!!!! There he's over it! Give me that CPR dummy - I'll be a little frisky today and not use the little plastic thingie.
> 
> PS - was looking to have a cinnamon roll today and stopped two places and they had none - not a good start. But I do have the thrill of Blue Bell to look forward to later!!!!!!
> 
> If I didn't have that danged training I'd go get a cronut today and have me a sustained sugar high! ............. or maybe some Graeters Black Raspberry Chocolate Chip.....or some Talenti Belgium Chocolate!


Medicare I say.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Happy Birthday Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Already a card carrier! - Heck it's better than what we have here at the office.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ray D

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Hey, 65? Feeling down? Give Medicare a call, they’ll cheer you up....

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

*Sawdust Up!*

I recently came across this quote attributed to Helen Keller. Lil Mikey's gurly side finds comfort in it, yet it stimulates the premonition network of amygdalae (I know that @Wildthings and the Islander will have to look that one up!) that reside in the dark, haunting, crevices of his empty, yet hard head! "What we have once enjoyed we can never lose. All that we love deeply becomes a part of us." That first part is what makes Lil Mikey all squishy. But, if Lil Mikey loves sawdust, will sawdust become part of him? And if it does, what part? It's the quintessential pondering of Lil Mikey's primordial brain.

When Lil Mikey can't make sawdust – he gets to sit at his desk wishing he could – or dreams about going fly fishing – or pining that he had a big gallon of chocolate ice cream to eat – or drools while thinking about eating a big juicy smoked brisket – or…………………. (but I digress, besides I have to go now and get the stuff to wipe the drool off my keyboard). To Lil Mikey, sawdust is the answer. Sawdust isn't his slave – he is the slave to sawdust. SOS – Son of Sawdust!

Ever notice that sawdust is past tense? He has often wondered why it couldn't be a past participle – seendust! Don't ask me – I call them as I seen them! I can't state whether my English teachers liked me or not – let's say I was a challenge!

If you've scrutinized Lil Mikey's mental strolls with any consistency (he hopes that you don't just take it with you into the bathroom – although he tries not to be offended if you do), and not filed them in the round file, then you know what he thinks of Texas women and how to dance. To "cowgirl up" is a phrase often recited in Texas. It is the heart and soul of a Texas woman. It means to deal with what life hands you, put on your big gurl britches, and don't whine or get all "high-maintenance princess" about it (Use the pronouns of your choice!), and those types are jes plum useless buckle bunnies and Nashville queens!

Not to get all high-maintenance, but have you ever thunk about the word? Yes, it's dust, but, OH so many resplendent varieties, colors, smells. It seems such a waste to group them all into one word? It hints toward a lack of sufficiency – why not oakdust, mapledust, hickorydust, and the goddess of them all – curlykoadust? Why not liberate keystrokes, and preserve trees by saving paper rather than saying oak sawdust, maple sawdust. FBE sawdust, etc.…. Remember the credo – Save a tree – Save a Woodworker!

Engage imagery cortex!!! The night is settling in. You're sitting on the deck with your friends, enjoying the warm night air as it blows in gently off the lake (or Alton Bay). Everything is calm – only occasionally broken by the splash of a leaping fish. Hoot owls are hooting. Red-eyed cicadas are insolently chirping in the background – annoying, incessant, maddening, never stopping, did I say LOUD? ……. Then someone yells, "Let's go skinny dipping!" Chairs scatter, clothes are cast aside, and everyone runs madly for the lake. As soul-nourishing as a naked midnight swim, sawdust is crammed to the brim with lusciously palpable propensities. Sawdust presents itself as a delightfully tactile treat. So go 'au natural' and enjoy this adventure today. Hurry, 'cause you don't want to be the last one in!'

*Moral of the story: 

Live Life! Eat ice cream, play with sawdust, and swim naked!! But what do I know?


Lil Mikey is Sawdust in the Wind now that he’s 65!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3


----------



## Jonkou

DLJeffs said:


> Finished one. Came out really nice. Not the best pic but these will look good on a fly rod.
> 
> View attachment 211400


Looks awesome Doug.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou

Mike Hill said:


> NOTHING in the shop today. At work, but gonna eat Blue Bell Ice Cream all day - wish! Instead I have CPR and Safety training most of day.
> 
> WISH Lil Mikey Happy Birthday Today - He's gonna be able to join the OFL now! - the big 65 and he's got the Beat Down Broken-Hearted, Lonesome Bubba Blues - unappreciated, underachieving, unattractive, unskinny, unwaxed - a total chunky monkey .......SLAP!!!! There he's over it! Give me that CPR dummy - I'll be a little frisky today and not use the little plastic thingie.
> 
> PS - was looking to have a cinnamon roll today and stopped two places and they had none - not a good start. But I do have the thrill of Blue Bell to look forward to later!!!!!!
> 
> If I didn't have that danged training I'd go get a cronut today and have me a sustained sugar high! ............. or maybe some Graeters Black Raspberry Chocolate Chip.....or some Talenti Belgium Chocolate!


Welcome to the Medicare Club, happy birthday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I might prefer Old Farts League!


----------



## Jonkou

Got some big ones chainsaw roughed and started processing on the bandsaw… beautiful day today in NE.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> *Sawdust Up!*
> 
> I recently came across this quote attributed to Helen Keller. Lil Mikey's gurly side finds comfort in it, yet it stimulates the premonition network of amygdalae (I know that @Wildthings and the Islander will have to look that one up!) that reside in the dark, haunting, crevices of his empty, yet hard head! "What we have once enjoyed we can never lose. All that we love deeply becomes a part of us." That first part is what makes Lil Mikey all squishy. But, if Lil Mikey loves sawdust, will sawdust become part of him? And if it does, what part? It's the quintessential pondering of Lil Mikey's primordial brain.
> 
> When Lil Mikey can't make sawdust – he gets to sit at his desk wishing he could – or dreams about going fly fishing – or pining that he had a big gallon of chocolate ice cream to eat – or drools while thinking about eating a big juicy smoked brisket – or…………………. (but I digress, besides I have to go now and get the stuff to wipe the drool off my keyboard). To Lil Mikey, sawdust is the answer. Sawdust isn't his slave – he is the slave to sawdust. SOS – Son of Sawdust!
> 
> Ever notice that sawdust is past tense? He has often wondered why it couldn't be a past participle – seendust! Don't ask me – I call them as I seen them! I can't state whether my English teachers liked me or not – let's say I was a challenge!
> 
> If you've scrutinized Lil Mikey's mental strolls with any consistency (he hopes that you don't just take it with you into the bathroom – although he tries not to be offended if you do), and not filed them in the round file, then you know what he thinks of Texas women and how to dance. To "cowgirl up" is a phrase often recited in Texas. It is the heart and soul of a Texas woman. It means to deal with what life hands you, put on your big gurl britches, and don't whine or get all "high-maintenance princess" about it (Use the pronouns of your choice!), and those types are jes plum useless buckle bunnies and Nashville queens!
> 
> Not to get all high-maintenance, but have you ever thunk about the word? Yes, it's dust, but, OH so many resplendent varieties, colors, smells. It seems such a waste to group them all into one word? It hints toward a lack of sufficiency – why not oakdust, mapledust, hickorydust, and the goddess of them all – curlykoadust? Why not liberate keystrokes, and preserve trees by saving paper rather than saying oak sawdust, maple sawdust. FBE sawdust, etc.…. Remember the credo – Save a tree – Save a Woodworker!
> 
> Engage imagery cortex!!! The night is settling in. You're sitting on the deck with your friends, enjoying the warm night air as it blows in gently off the lake (or Alton Bay). Everything is calm – only occasionally broken by the splash of a leaping fish. Hoot owls are hooting. Red-eyed cicadas are insolently chirping in the background – annoying, incessant, maddening, never stopping, did I say LOUD? ……. Then someone yells, "Let's go skinny dipping!" Chairs scatter, clothes are cast aside, and everyone runs madly for the lake. As soul-nourishing as a naked midnight swim, sawdust is crammed to the brim with lusciously palpable propensities. Sawdust presents itself as a delightfully tactile treat. So go 'au natural' and enjoy this adventure today. Hurry, 'cause you don't want to be the last one in!'
> 
> *Moral of the story:
> 
> Live Life! Eat ice cream, play with sawdust, and swim naked!! But what do I know?
> 
> 
> Lil Mikey is Sawdust in the Wind now that he’s 65!*


HaHa I already know what the amygdalae is!! And funny thing is I tell my wife I'm going out to make seedust. The first time she said Huh? and I explained it to her(not quite like you have here though) and now she just says have fun and doesn't ask anymore!! Loved the post brother!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Started hollowing on that chunk of walnut. Think I need a bigger lathe, the steady rest isn't in what I would call an ideal position! Never the less, I'm persisting and got it hollowed to about an inch below the holes. Also understand why you guys who do alot of hollow forms get or make captured systems.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Barb

It's a bit late but Happy Birthday Mike! :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

My mom wants a set of 4 plates, all different and preferably with epoxy so I started on the first one yesterday. It's the largest and won't fit in the pressure pot so I had to make a mold with corrugated plastic. I didn't bother hot gluing the piece down because I thought it would be heavy enough to not float. I was wrong. I have a 10lb kettle bell weight which you can't see on the other side of the geodes. And a big block of cherry on top.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Emptied the dust collector drum, filled the drum just dimensioning the material for the outfeed table. Then sanded the outfeed table legs in prep for a couple of coats of wbp just to seal it.


----------



## barefoot

Wildthings said:


> @barefoot
> OK OK wow you were busy BUT the bread, what about pictures of the bread!!



The bread?! We had cooked a feijoada, which is the Brazilian national dish. It's black beans with half a dozen different meats like slab bacon, beef ribs, pork shoulder, chorizo, etc., cooked very slowly until it's a stew. Traditionally it uses the cheap cuts of pork like the feet, ears, tail, etc. That is served over rice with raw onions, farofa (toasted manioc flour), and there are side dishes of orange sections which are eaten with it all. The citric acid helps break down the iron in the beans and counters the tendency to feel stuffed. 

The bread is a homemade version of Cuban bread, which usually takes brick ovens and palm fronds to make correctly. We ate it all before I found your query. Next time I'll take a picture of the whole meal. It's mighty good eating!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs

I love me feijoada, the blacker the better.


----------



## Jonkou

Got started on a production run of oil lamps this morn. This roughed out one is from the “not positive what it is“ wood offered here recently, turns like butta … like it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jonkou

Continued the run from tues, half way there on the turning. Tough crowd when curly maple is the weakest link.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Looking forward to seeing the finished pieces.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Jonkou said:


> Continued the run from tues, half way there on the turning. Tough crowd when curly maple is the weakest link.
> 
> View attachment 212139View attachment 212140


Dem r purdy! ----- real purdy!!!

What is the one in front with all the curls?


----------



## DLJeffs

I really like that one in the 6 o'clock position in your photo. Beautiful wood. And that spalted beech blank is really nice.


----------



## ripjack13

I finally had time to go in my shop. I got a call from my brother this morning. My neice lost her 12 week old baby last night. She wanted me to make an urn for her. 
This is what I came up with.
Ambrosia maple with a paste wax finish. A little bigger than a softball.

Reactions: Sincere 15


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So sorry to hear. That is something a parent just shouldn't have to do. Thoughts and prayers to your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## trc65

Another rainy day, so spent some time roughing out a couple of bowls. This was the prettiest.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Making charcuterie boards for the upcoming fall craft fairs. Maple and cherry stacked in the background and working to de-bark a walnut slab.





Bark off and edge rough sanded





Laid out 6 good sized boards. 





6 rough cut boards and what’s left.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Best thing about these charcuterie things is there are no dimensions, no definitive shape, no right, no wrong. Just cut them out in the most efficient way to utilize the wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Oh, and people buy em.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Case in point, 4 of these are already sold sight unseen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

My wife's aunt is in charge of running a farmer's/artisan's market where she lives. She's asked me if I'd be interested in setting up a booth on the one weekend that we'll be visiting my wife's family down there in August. I'm really leaning towards doing it, even though I've never done a show of any kind. I have lots of pens, but I've been thinking of some other items that I could make with minimal effort to have available. (And those items being things that I could use as Christmas gifts if they wouldn't sell.) Tom, these charcuterie boards would fit that quite nicely as one such object and I think I'll make some.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Today’s task, the one thing I dislike the most but is maybe the most important….emptying the sawdust containers and cleaning the dust collection filters.

Now back to filling them up again.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Jonkou

Shop time with 8yo Granddaughter today. Have great HD videos but can’t figure out how to post them from IPad, files are too big to email, any help appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

The only way you can post a video here is to upload it to YouTube and then post the link here.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Upload them to youtube, then you can link them here. You would need to establish an account at youtube. I haven't had an issue with them....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Jonkou

woodtickgreg said:


> The only way you can post a video here is to upload it to YouTube and then post the link here.





Nubsnstubs said:


> Upload them to youtube, then you can link them here. You would need to establish an account at youtube. I haven't had an issue with them....... Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks, shared the videos on google with daughter to post on her youtube channel and will try to post them from there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Got to use my newest tool today! the Jaw Horse! One good purchase. So easy and secure clamping of work to work on it. Bought it mainly for holding carvings. But this time holding a piece for my wife that will eventually be put on the lathe and then carved off lathe. Too big to put on my bandsaw to cut the corners off. So clamped in the Jaw Horse and used an arbortech wheel to round up the blank. Excited about the Jaw Horse and so easy even The Islander could use it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I sat in my shop today talking to two of my sons. That's all we did, sit and talk...
> 
> It was a good day.
> 
> Alan


I would love to have one of those conversations with my dad……. What a blessing!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Jonkou said:


> Shop time with 8yo Granddaughter today. Have great HD videos but can’t figure out how to post them from IPad, files are too big to email, any help appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 213263View attachment 213264View attachment 213265View attachment 213267
> View attachment 213271


you might put some bands of some sort on those loose sleeve cuffs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

Had the grandkids over for a while on Saturday afternoon and they always want to go out to the shop. Ages 6 and 9. My shop is a complete mess with our kitchen remodel project nearly finished but I love the interest they have shown so I try to always make time. We really didn’t accomplish much but it was time well spent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Success! No hard water galled fittings, no connections that didn't fit, no extra trips to the hardware store. A little contortionism laying on my back under the kitchen sink. Kitchen faucet replaced. Let the lifetime guarantee begin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Be very very careful! 

To start bragging on a plumbing job completed with less than three trips to the store only encourages the wrath of the plumbing gods!

Have the shaman do a dance to appease the gods and prevent impending disaster!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I did nothing in my shop all weekend. Had to work Saturday, then did the grocery shopping thing with my Betty. By then I was pretty tired and did not feel like going in the shop. Today I woke up with a major headache, took awhile for the ibuprofen to work. Then I helped the Betty work on some curtains and installed grommets for her, sharpened about 20 lawnmower blades for a friend, and them mowed my own lawn. It's hot and humid here and quite miserable outside. I did also make a fifth wheel hook for my work semi truck. It's used to reach under the trailer to pull the pin when dropping a trailer, it makes it much easier and you don't get your arm or clothes full of grease either. It involved cutting a steel rod,, bending a hook on the end with my arbor press,, welding a handle on it,, and grinding everything smooth. So just a little metal work. So after all that no shop time. I'm inside trying to get my body temp down right now, I just can't take the heat anymore.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Success! No hard water galled fittings, no connections that didn't fit, no extra trips to the hardware store. A little contortionism laying on my back under the kitchen sink. Kitchen faucet replaced. Let the lifetime guarantee begin.



As we get ready to list our house, we need to replace a lot of early 90s gold fittings. I really don’t mind that job except what you said last: crawling in, bending, up and down to get a different set of pliers, etc. I just never was any good at contorting……

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So, a quick catch up. Oldest stepson came down and helped get some heavy stuff into the trailer. Wow. Problem was, this old man was on the other end. But, we gotter done!! Third storage unit on the way to being filled but that is all good. 

The bad is no concrete. Ugh, trying to be patient but this is keeping us from listing the house…..

And, someone is hanging out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> So, a quick catch up. Oldest stepson came down and helped get some heavy stuff into the trailer. Wow. Problem was, this old man was on the other end. But, we gotter done!! Third storage unit on the way to being filled but that is all good.
> 
> The bad is no concrete. Ugh, trying to be patient but this is keeping us from listing the house…..
> 
> And, someone is hanging out.
> 
> View attachment 213933
> 
> View attachment 213934
> 
> View attachment 213935
> 
> View attachment 213936


Is there a concrete shortage now? You have some nice wood in your garage, I see. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Hiding hunting supplies in a sewing machine box - gotta remember that one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Is there a concrete shortage now?


Could be, but more likely the Law of Construction has taken over. The contractor has some where else to go he can make more money, faster, easier, and closer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> As we get ready to list our house, we need to replace a lot of early 90s gold fittings. I really don’t mind that job except what you said last: crawling in, bending, up and down to get a different set of pliers, etc. I just never was any good at contorting……


The older I get the harder it is to get down there and even harder to get back up again. But for me the toughest part is the bottom of the cabinet is a couple inches above the floor and that lip hits me where my back doesn't bend. Then I'm twisting my shoulders into angles they aren't meant to go trying reach a tool or part that I dropped. It's hard to find that tool or part because when I dropped it it smacks me right in the middle of my forehead and because I flinch when that happens I don't see where the tool or part ricochets too.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Heck, all this time I thought the hardest thing to do was to minimize plumber's crack!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> The older I get the harder it is to get down there and even harder to get back up again. But for me the toughest part is the bottom of the cabinet is a couple inches above the floor and that lip hits me where my back doesn't bend. Then I'm twisting my shoulders into angles they aren't meant to go trying reach a tool or part that I dropped. It's hard to find that tool or part because when I dropped it it smacks me right in the middle of my forehead and because I flinch when that happens I don't see where the tool or part ricochets too.


Mechanics creeper is about the right height and allows you to slide in and out with a lot less effort. Remember to put a sheet of cardboard down to save Momma's floor.

Reactions: Useful 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> Heck, all this time I thought the hardest thing to do was to minimize plumber's crack!


No. no, no. Plumber's crack is a badge of experience and should be displayed proudly.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Nature Man said:


> Is there a concrete shortage now? You have some nice wood in your garage, I see. Chuck


The guess is all the important builders were also behind due to weather and they get first shot on the schedule. I have heard there is a shortage/high demand….definitely see the demand around us. Just frustrating.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds

I have a 1 1/2 car garage with AT LEAST a two car garage worth of stuff in it. It's quite a mess. I've been getting it cleaned up a bit and my latest effort is this swinging vertical storage space that I added directly in front of one of my exotic wood storage areas.

I've made a good start on effectively filling up the front and I did it with an offset the width of a 2x4 so I still have the whole back side for chisels, socket wrenches, more clamps, and whatever. Most of my clamps are in the basement where I do my bowl glue-ups.

Everything is screwed on so I can move stuff around if needed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

phinds said:


> I have a 1 1/2 car garage with AT LEAST a two car garage worth of stuff in it. It's quite a mess. I've been getting it cleaned up a bit and my latest effort is this swinging vertical storage space that I added directly in front of one of my exotic wood storage areas.
> 
> I've made a good start on effectively filling up the front and I did it with an offset the width of a 2x4 so I still have the whole back side for chisels, socket wrenches, more clamps, and whatever. Most of my clamps are in the basement where I do my bowl glue-ups.
> 
> View attachment 214239
> 
> View attachment 214240


Awesome. I have one of those in my tool truck!
Level , I mean.  
Nicely done, I may show my wife someday when I feel up to re arranging her carport...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Dang it! She snuck a look at it. I am beginning to wonder if you folks are just trying to sabotage my free time schedule

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I spent time in my wood storage area restacking. I lost a couple hundred feet of cherry and walnut mixed goodies. But I found this on the trailer that took it away.


I guess I could stand to lose a couple more boards. Anybody got a Lillian Russell bedroom suit?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

phinds said:


> I have a 1 1/2 car garage with AT LEAST a two car garage worth of stuff in it. It's quite a mess. I've been getting it cleaned up a bit and my latest effort is this swinging vertical storage space that I added directly in front of one of my exotic wood storage areas.
> 
> I've made a good start on effectively filling up the front and I did it with an offset the width of a 2x4 so I still have the whole back side for chisels, socket wrenches, more clamps, and whatever. Most of my clamps are in the basement where I do my bowl glue-ups.
> 
> Everything is screwed on so I can move stuff around if needed.
> 
> View attachment 214239
> 
> View attachment 214240


Makes so much sense to go vertical, because there is so much unused cubic space above about 5' to the ceiling! Chuck


----------



## phinds

Nature Man said:


> Makes so much sense to go vertical, because there is so much unused cubic space above about 5' to the ceiling! Chuck


Yeah, but I'm old and stiff and bent and feel like I'm only about 3 feet tall

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Got sawdust dt,s today and with the rain and a cluttered carport, wasnt much I could do so I dug out my planer, set it up in a walk area and grabbed a chunk of wood out from under the workbench.
I started to plane some cypress but it was a bit wet yet and was pulling fibers (and I probably should swap blades...) so I switched to this






It is an apple chunk that I chainsawed out of the 'apple stash' then decided since it had the pith, I would clean it up and maybe make something of it after I saw the heart out. Am thinking some sort of box. I have a piece of bradford pear that might look pretty decent trimming it out . I was wondering what you fellers see in something like this. I am not used to doing a lot of small things so I may be missing the obvious here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Got sawdust dt,s today and with the rain and a cluttered carport, wasnt much I could do so I dug out my planer, set it up in a walk area and grabbed a chunk of wood out from under the workbench.
> I started to plane some cypress but it was a bit wet yet and was pulling fibers (and I probably should swap blades...) so I switched to thisView attachment 214362View attachment 214363View attachment 214364
> It is an apple chunk that I chainsawed out of the 'apple stash' then decided since it had the pith, I would clean it up and maybe make something of it after I saw the heart out. Am thinking some sort of box. I have a piece of bradford pear that might look pretty decent trimming it out . *I was wondering what you fellers see in something like this*. I am not used to doing a lot of small things so I may be missing the obvious here.


Possibly a couple Porterhouse steaks medium rare.  ...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That is where the rest of the offcuts are headed. I still have about 3 or 4 wheelbarrow loads of junk apple branches ,in the 6 inch range. Am aiming at a couple fresh rounds later.
Or is that eye of round, I forget.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

Started an end table project(yesterday) that I’ve been thinking about for awhile. The milk can was my grandfathers,the wood is walnut,both the round piece and the top. Going to make a second round piece and top out of some hard maple that I have. All the wood is from @Sprung. The top is not attached to the round piece yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 2


----------



## Barb

T. Ben said:


> Started an end table project(yesterday) that I’ve been thinking about for awhile. The milk can was my grandfathers,the wood is walnut,both the round piece and the top. Going to make a second round piece and top out of some hard maple that I have. All the wood is from @Sprung. The top is not attached to the round piece yet.
> 
> View attachment 214392
> 
> View attachment 214393
> 
> View attachment 214394


Very cool way to repurpose the milk can. I like the walnut top too. Are you going to leave the hole as is or fill it in with something?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> Started an end table project(yesterday) that I’ve been thinking about for awhile. The milk can was my grandfathers,the wood is walnut,both the round piece and the top. Going to make a second round piece and top out of some hard maple that I have. All the wood is from @Sprung. The top is not attached to the round piece yet.
> 
> View attachment 214392
> 
> View attachment 214393
> 
> View attachment 214394



Did I really give you that chunk of walnut that you're using for the top? I am wondering what I was smoking that day!  

But, I seriously needed to lighten the load before moving and couldn't take it all with me, lol!

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Did I really give you that chunk of walnut that you're using for the top? I am wondering what I was smoking that day!
> 
> But, I seriously needed to lighten the load before moving and couldn't take it all with me, lol!


Yep,it looked like crap before I sanded it. It was hard to tell what it was,I had to sniff the edge.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## T. Ben

Barb said:


> Very cool way to repurpose the milk can. I like the walnut top too. Are you going to leave the hole as is or fill it in with something?


Planning on filling with a colored epoxy,and clear epoxy on the top.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Wow, just discovered I posted stuff under wrong forum. Eegaads, can’t believe someone didn’t get me for 15 yards and loss of down……. Or worse. 


But, think this is last little thing from the shop….. been meaning to do this for months. Used the Rockler State Park template set, screwed up a few letters but am finally happy with second try. This is a trial run, wife and I are discussing how to finish, make it look rustic, and stand out. 

Given this week, I think Denise understood I wanted a distraction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Wow, just discovered I posted stuff under wrong forum. Eegaads, can’t believe someone didn’t get me for 15 yards and loss of down……. Or worse.
> 
> 
> But, think this is last little thing from the shop….. been meaning to do this for months. Used the Rockler State Park template set, screwed up a few letters but am finally happy with second try. This is a trial run, wife and I are discussing how to finish, make it look rustic, and stand out.
> 
> Given this week, I think Denise understood I wanted a distraction.
> 
> View attachment 214693


Think Obsidian Black for the lettering... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Probably don't have a sandblaster, but would be fun to see the background sandblasted. Or maybe shou sugi ban - or otherwise known around these here redneck parts as - burnt! Heck rednecked burnt might go with that snowman ya got out front! 
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Could fill with glow in the dark epoxy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> Probably don't have a sandblaster, but would be fun to see the background sandblasted. Or maybe shou sugi ban - or otherwise known around these here redneck parts as - burnt! Heck rednecked burnt might go with that snowman ya got out front!
> ​


I am leaning towards the “shou sugi ban” treatment/effect as well and it has been employed in the east because it holds up and because of easy maintenance. I also looks great aesthetically. Just love the high and lows of the hues and the contrast that is dramatic. Hawaiian Sugi Pine tends to get these treatment out in the islands……

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

Got a lot of sanding done,and filled the hole.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Continued handing out threats and a few lick n promises. Did give one item a spin and just about a toss. It tried it's best to come apart. I will have to stabilize the rest of this heavy spalted stuff before I pour it. Dang thing took about 2 bucks worth of ca to save it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Well not really all "in my shop" as it is. Some will be outside. Glued up and rounded over with power and rough shaped what I could on the lathe. Probably the biggest piece I've had on the Nova -but it performed well. Its a piece my wife asked me to do for her. Yes, it is Home Depot prime (????) stock. Leftovers, but bought pre-price increase caused by ......(insert your excuse for the moment). Originally bought some basswood, but then she said she wanted it to be painted, so changed course and saving the basswood for something else. Kinda wish I stayed with the basswood though - easier than turning and carving SPF. Will do the carving outside with it mounted on the Jaw Horse (I really like that thing) as much with chisels as I can. Right not just hogging out wood that doesn't need to be there! Looks like I will have to powercarve a couple of places as having to carve against the grain and it looks like it will not go well with the SPF.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Trob115

I finally finished building my kiln out of our freezer that quit. Grand total cost was about $900, if you count the new freezer cost  


I tried it out last night and it is working well. For about $100, you can turn any old freezer or refrigerator into a drying kiln. My old freezer was about 20 cu ft so I have a decent amount of space.












The last picture is a cheap bathroom fan I mounted to the top of the freezer to cool the kiln /move air. It's plugged in to the thermostat and is set to come on at whatever threshold value I set it at.

All in all, a really easy setup and efficient way to make a kiln.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Well not really all "in my shop" as it is. Some will be outside. Glued up and rounded over with power and rough shaped what I could on the lathe. Probably the biggest piece I've had on the Nova -but it performed well. Its a piece my wife asked me to do for her. Yes, it is Home Depot prime (????) stock. Leftovers, but bought pre-price increase caused by ......(insert your excuse for the moment). Originally bought some basswood, but then she said she wanted it to be painted, so changed course and saving the basswood for something else. Kinda wish I stayed with the basswood though - easier than turning and carving SPF. Will do the carving outside with it mounted on the Jaw Horse (I really like that thing) as much with chisels as I can. Right not just hogging our wood that doesn't need to be there! Looks like I will have to powercarve a couple of places as having to carve against the grain and it looks like it will not go well with the SPF.


Pictures?


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Pictures?


Yeh, yeh, yeh........... danged technology - something happened to the pics when I pressed the post reply button - may be it was because I pressed the post reply button by mistake prior to putting the pics on the post - dunno! I'll still say it was the computer's fault if you ask me!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Trob115 said:


> I finally finished building my kiln out of our freezer that quit. Grand total cost was about $900, if you count the new freezer cost
> 
> 
> I tried it out last night and it is working well. For about $100, you can turn any old freezer or refrigerator into a drying kiln. My old freezer was about 20 cu ft so I have a decent amount of space.
> 
> View attachment 214846
> 
> View attachment 214847
> 
> View attachment 214848
> The last picture is a cheap bathroom fan I mounted to the top of the freezer to cool the kiln /move air. It's plugged in to the thermostat and is set to come on at whatever threshold value I set it at.
> 
> All in all, a really easy setup and efficient way to make a kiln.


Way cool Trey - I'd like to make one, but mine would also have a hygrometer and a humidifier and it would be used as a curing cabinet for salamis and other charcuterie!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trob115

that would be cool. You could easily add both to this setup. I might add a hygrometer just for my own curiosity to monitor how it does with a load of wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Lazy day. Too dang cooked from working on a deck on the south side of a house all week to do much.
I did find time to make a little sawdust with a planer and sander (ros). No I dont have the big drum sander yet...
There was a busted cherry log that I thin cut down to solid wood to see what treasures might be hiding in a broken crotch area. I went to the pile, grabbed a piece at random and sanded it. Oiled it and showed it to HER. Only then did I see what was hiding in my cherry aquarium. Ran back outside and brought in the other two before me pittie cross puppy decided they were new chew toys.





Then I rested and went back out looking for figure. I think I found figure.




That is with and without flash. Real color is somewhere between. This was a free maple tree from just down the road that was a very bland off white when I cut it, with a couple dark streaks through it. I age adjusted it and it colored a bit better I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Barb

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Lazy day. Too dang cooked from working on a deck on the south side of a house all week to do much.
> I did find time to make a little sawdust with a planer and sander (ros). No I dont have the big drum sander yet...
> There was a busted cherry log that I thin cut down to solid wood to see what treasures might be hiding in a broken crotch area. I went to the pile, grabbed a piece at random and sanded it. Oiled it and showed it to HER. Only then did I see what was hiding in my cherry aquarium. Ran back outside and brought in the other two before me pittie cross puppy decided they were new chew toys.
> View attachment 215076View attachment 215077
> Then I rested and went back out looking for figure. I think I found figure.View attachment 215078View attachment 215079
> That is with and without flash. Real color is somewhere between. This was a free maple tree from just down the road that was a very bland off white when I cut it, with a couple dark streaks through it. I age adjusted it and it colored a bit better I think.


The cherry looks like angel fish. Beautiful color! And the spalted looks pretty cool too. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Lazy day. Too dang cooked from working on a deck on the south side of a house all week to do much.
> I did find time to make a little sawdust with a planer and sander (ros). No I dont have the big drum sander yet...
> There was a busted cherry log that I thin cut down to solid wood to see what treasures might be hiding in a broken crotch area. I went to the pile, grabbed a piece at random and sanded it. Oiled it and showed it to HER. Only then did I see what was hiding in my cherry aquarium. Ran back outside and brought in the other two before me pittie cross puppy decided they were new chew toys.
> View attachment 215076View attachment 215077
> Then I rested and went back out looking for figure. I think I found figure.View attachment 215078View attachment 215079
> That is with and without flash. Real color is somewhere between. This was a free maple tree from just down the road that was a very bland off white when I cut it, with a couple dark streaks through it. I age adjusted it and it colored a bit better I think.


Sawheat!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

T. Ben said:


>


Got a second piece of the maple to clean up later. If it looks close to that, I will be forced to make something out of it. 
Why? You ask.
Because the wife done got an eyeful of it. And wont let that slide if'n I pass it off to a buddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Got the final sanding done this morning. Next is to pour the top.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

To damn hot here to do anything outside so I worked inside on a vintage sewing machine for Betty. 
This is a Singer model 201-2. This is a pretty significant machine in singers history. It's a direct drive machine, no belt, and all the controls including the light are on the front of the machine. It was called the rolls royce of singers because rolls used them in the upholstery shop for the interiors of the cars. This on serial number dates at 1942. I spent some time today going through it, checking the cords and the motor, greasing and oiling. It now runs like a well oiled sewing machine. Lol.



It sewed through 3 layers of vinyl and 4 layers of denim at the same time.



When we did this test we ran the heaviest needle it would take and some pretty stout thread too.



I have another one just like it, a year or 2 newer, but it's having some problems that's going to take more work. The motor is bogging down and I don't know why yet. Gotta get a new cord for it to do further work on it.



These machines are great, super smooth, and they can lay down a high stitch count per inch. They are very simple machines, easy to work on and service, and a joy to use. Now Betty has a machine that falls right between her domestics and heavy duty leather machines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That is a great all purpose machine right there. Anything shy of saddle work should be usable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That is a great all purpose machine right there. Anything shy of saddle work should be usable.


Agreed, and if she does ever need to sew anything that heavy she has a cobra machine that can sew up to 7/8" thick leather.
This is Betty's Cobra. This was the day she got it and I put it together for her.



And here it is in her sewing room. We are still working on setting that up.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today all I did was move a bunch of stuff around in my very humid basement to dig out a dehumidifier. Basement is at 87% humidity!!! Humidity upstairs is at 59% its just been a miserable few weeks here with high Temps and high humidity.
Stripped a bunch of old sewing machines for parts and they will go out to the curb Thursday night for trash pick up on Friday. These are not machines that are desirable or worth wasting any time on to get working. But fans are on in the basement and dehumidifier is running and it's parked right on top of the only floor drain in the basement. To damn hot to do anything else in the shop, it's not even that humid in the garage but it's hot! Lol. I still need to get the new bearings in my jointer but I'm waiting till it cools of a little and the humidity starts to come down in the basement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Finishing up packing the basement I had to start the small lathe a couple more times. Needed to strip and refinish a couple blanks, a Hope, Faith, Love and a Wall Street III. Bethlehem olive wood and mesquite restively. Used walnut finishing oil and walnut high build on them. Inserted one little piece backwards and had to rob another kit for tube and transmission. Luckily that little container had not been packed either. Oh well….. nice to have a distraction.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben

Poured some epoxy today,quickly realized I forgot an important step,should have sealed it first. Had a few spots that just soaked up the epoxy. So,I’ll sand it smooth and pour some more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

This morning humidity in the basement is down to 78%, dehumidifier appears to be working.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jonkou

Was at a Buds yesterday picking up a big burl and checking out his latest work in progress, chainsaw carved from one Bull Pine log... and we turners use coring tools on a 20” or less blank to save wood. The object de art is what matters, not what you leave on the floor.

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Jonkou

Burl Wrestling…
Here’s the burl from yesterdays visit above, got it in the shop today and sealed it till I can get it cut up with the others in the fall when it’s cooler outside.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

That needs to fall out of your toyota and fall into mine!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jonkou

woodtickgreg said:


> That needs to fall out of your toyota and fall into mine!


No chance of it falling out even on the plastic bed, had to wrestle it out and even though it’s been 2 yrs drying in the barn it still gotta be over 200 lbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Jonkou said:


> No chance of it falling out even on the plastic bed, had to wrestle it out and even though it’s been 2 yrs drying in the barn it still gotta be over 200 lbs.


Those are like wooden geodes (aka thunder eggs around here). You can't wait to see what's inside.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jonkou

Will cut this tree egg open in a few weeks and we’ll all see what nature made. This’ll be a good one Doug, pro cut, stored indoors on blocks with abt 6’ of trunk on both ends, no signs of bugs, rot etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Jonkou said:


> Burl Wrestling…
> View attachment 215281View attachment 215282View attachment 215284View attachment 215285


PBW - Professional Burl Wrastling - I'd pay to see that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats on the burl! A bit unwieldy with the weight, but should be exciting to see when you slice and dice! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Over the weekend I found time to pour another layer on the end table. This one is pretty smooth,will still need to be sanded.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Time to begin preparing for the holiday craft shows. Panel glue ups for the next 3D end grain cutting board.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tom Smart

The 4 panels are sized. Have to be precise with this step or the pattern will not come together on the final glue up. One is at 22mm, one 17mm, another 12mm and the final 27.6mm. Walnut, cherry and maple. I don’t have enough clamps to do both sandwich glue ups at the same time so it will slow me down by 24 hours. Really have to let them sit overnight because the glue in the center of the sandwich takes awhile to cure. I’ve had problems in the past when I wasn’t as careful as I should have been and the center bits were glue starved and things fell apart once cut into strips.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Ray D

Finishing up a few charcuterie boards for gifts.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Barb

Ray D said:


> Finishing up a few charcuterie boards for gifts.
> 
> View attachment 216063


Now that's sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finally had a short day at work, only 9 hours so I came home and got to play in the shop. Betty wants a curtain rod to hang under the loft to hide the desk and what's usually my mess.  so I selected some 1" maple scraps for the end blocks.
Bored some holes with a forstner bit.



Layer out for a slot on one block......



Cut the slot on the bandsaw.......
That also removed a nail hole.



Now the rod can drop in on one end......



Like so.......



The other end will be captured.......



I rounded over all the edges with a trim router and gave the blocks a light sanding, and pre drilled for the screws........



2" screws......



More in a minute......

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I mounted the blocks and dropped the rod in.....





Betty will probably make the curtain this weekend.



@Eric Rorabaugh and I made a trade for some sewing machine drawers a looong time ago. I forgot about them and then stumbled upon them a week ago so I figured it's time to put them back together. I pulled all the nails and assessed the parts. I need 2 bottoms and 2 backs, so I scrounged up some wood for that.



I'm collecting drawers from treadle sewing machines to make an apothecary cabinet for Betty for her sewing room. It will be cool for her to store sewing supplies and what-not in the drawers. I still need way more drawers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## phinds

2feathers Creative Making said:


>


Frank, I see a fish sculpture in your future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

phinds said:


> Frank, I see a fish sculpture in your future.


Not sure. Might be just too darn much work to finish that shape out to be identifiable ..


----------



## Mike Hill

I might volunteer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> I might volunteer.


Never know, if they ain't done by the time you come through, I might take ya up on that.


----------



## Steve in VA

Got the "new to me" lathe set up and added a box / shelf with 210 pounds of sand. She's running smooth and ready to get dirty!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Barb

Steve in VA said:


> Got the "new to me" lathe set up and added a box / shelf with 210 pounds of sand. She's running smooth and ready to get dirty!
> 
> View attachment 216101


Awesome! The fun is about to begin. :)


----------



## Steve in VA

Barb said:


> Awesome! The fun is about to begin. :)


Oh, it already has! I wanted to set it up and play around with a few things and get the spacing right before I built the shelf and added the sand. There were a few things I learned with my Jet that I knew I'd change, and once I added the sand I knew it wasn't going to get moved again for quite some time. The white drawers were from my prior set up as well, and I'll probably build in a tool holder and few other spaces with the extra room this one provides. All in due time though. Right now I just want to let the shavings fly!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a little shop time again tonight so I planned down the wood for the drawers.
I don't know what the redish wood is, all I know is it came from India as packing crates.
Boards are about 3/16" thick. Maple will be the bottoms.



But it sure is pretty, hard and dense.



The reddish wood will be used for the drawer backs. I spent a little time with a chisel removing old glue so I could get everything in place with fresh glue.



I done and 2 more in the clamps. I'll glue the backs in when this is dry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## phinds

The red wood looks like a Khaya spp. (African mahogany) but I assume you're familiar w/ that, so you think that's not it?


----------



## woodtickgreg

phinds said:


> The red wood looks like a Khaya spp. (African mahogany) but I assume you're familiar w/ that, so you think that's not it?


I actually have no clue, lol. I dont use exotics very much.


----------



## Ray D

I see the same looking red colored wood where I work…. Also on crates from India. I’m guessing it’s really hard?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds

woodtickgreg said:


> I actually have no clue, lol. I dont use exotics very much.


Ah. Well perhaps that is it. The provenance of the wood would argue against it (Khaya doesn't grow in India as far as I know) but since it's from a crate, the provenance is less useful since the crate could be from elsewhere originally but reused when you got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

phinds said:


> Ah. Well perhaps that is it. The provenance of the wood would argue against it (Khaya doesn't grow in India as far as I know) but since it's from a crate, the provenance is less useful since the crate could be from elsewhere originally but reused when you got it.


The crate was made in India as well, if that means anything.


----------



## Ray D

I had our buyer inquire about what wood was used in their crates but I got a vague answer.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ray D said:


> I had our buyer inquire about what wood was used in their crates but I got a vague answer.


I asked a sales man about what kind of wood was in a table once, he said Asian hardwood, lol. I guess that was a safe answer that meant I don't know.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ray D

That was a better answer than what I got. I was told “it’s a common wood….similar to your pine tree”. Lol. ???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## pixeltim

What did I do today? Hmmm, well, I looked at my new(to me) jointer and thought about either tying in the power to the table saw outlet, or adding a sub panel and rewiring the entire basement workshop.
Still undecided. I might end up doing both, option A as a temporary fix.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

pixeltim said:


> What did I do today? Hmmm, well, I looked at my new(to me) jointer and thought about either tying in the power to the table saw outlet, or adding a sub panel and rewiring the entire basement workshop.
> Still undecided. I might end up doing both, option A as a temporary fix.


I'd like to see pics of that old iron. We have a thread here somewhere on vintage American iron, or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pixeltim

woodtickgreg said:


> I'd like to see pics of that old iron. We have a thread here somewhere on vintage American iron, or something like that.


My iron isn’t very old, just a 20 year old Unisaw and 12 year old Powermatic jointer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

pixeltim said:


> My iron isn’t very old, just a 20 year old Unisaw and 12 year old Powermatic jointer.


I thought you had some old Oliver equipment?


----------



## pixeltim

woodtickgreg said:


> I thought you had some old Oliver equipment?


No, that was the guy above me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Barb

Jonkou said:


> Finished these today, maple, yew, elm and redheart.
> 
> View attachment 216253


They all look nice but I really love the redheart. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Jonkou said:


> Nope, here’s an abbreviated tutorial.
> 
> 1. mount on waste block, true/size blank, drill hole with carbide forstner and mark reference lines
> 
> View attachment 216264
> 
> 2, turn recess
> 
> View attachment 216268
> 
> 3. turn top radius blending with recess
> 
> View attachment 216269
> 
> 4. part to finished height
> 
> View attachment 216270
> 
> 5. rough in bottom radius
> 
> View attachment 216271
> 
> 6. finish bottom radius to waste block and blend with top radius then sand to completion
> 
> View attachment 216272
> 
> 7. part off
> 
> View attachment 216275
> 
> 8. dress waste block for the next, if all goes well lose abt 1/16 so can mount 20 + blanks on a 2” block
> 
> View attachment 216278
> 
> 9. mount on chuck to finish turn and sand bottom to completion
> 
> View attachment 216279
> 
> 10. apply finish
> 
> View attachment 216280


@ripjack13 @Tony 
A mod needs to move this to its own thread for a tutorial

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> @ripjack13 @Tony
> A mod needs to move this to its own thread for a tutorial


Done

The new thread is at




__





Round Bottom Oil Lamps


Finished these today, maple, yew, elm and redheart.



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Our moderators are such dedicated, hard working lads. I'll have to lift a pint in their honor at session this afternoon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Our moderators are such dedicated, hard working lads. I'll have to lift a pint in their honor at session this afternoon.


Hey Hey what about me! It was my idea..so lift another for me

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

I had to re sand my coffee table top, i went to shine it up and it looked like total garbage,so i am starting over. Did have time to start my first hollow form. It's chrysanthimum root,i think,from @Byron Barker. I tried to leave a liite of the "bark" well you can see what happened. I need to finish sanding and putting finish on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Byron Barker

T. Ben said:


> I had to re sand my coffee table top, i went to shine it up and it looked like total garbage,so i am starting over. Did have time to start my first hollow form. It's chrysanthimum root,i think,from @Byron Barker. I tried to leave a liite of the "bark" well you can see what happened. I need to finish sanding and putting finish on it.
> 
> View attachment 216339
> 
> View attachment 216340
> 
> View attachment 216341
> 
> View attachment 216342


Did it have insect damage? That void is pretty surprising . I’ve never seen that before. Looks lovely regardless!


----------



## T. Ben

Byron Barker said:


> Did it have insect damage? That void is pretty surprising . I’ve never seen that before. Looks lovely regardless!


No bug damage,it was part of the overall shape,and I was trying to leave a natural part of it. Didn’t work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> Hey Hey what about me! It was my idea..so lift another for me


Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Jonkou said:


> Burl Wrestling…
> Here’s the burl from yesterdays visit above, got it in the shop today and sealed it till I can get it cut up with the others in the fall when it’s cooler outside.
> 
> View attachment 215279View attachment 215280View attachment 215281View attachment 215282View attachment 215284View attachment 215285


That's one hell of a burl. What wood is it? Kinda looks like Black Cherry? Maybe Black Birch?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Rainy days leave me hunting crap to do in the carport (like straighten it up and pick out any trash that "may" have accumulated... but every now and again I get distracted by a something shiny. Or something that I think needs to be shiny




Had this piece of 6/4 walnut that had been chainsaw slabbed a couple years now. The feather was just barely peeking out teasingly and I finally had enough!
It is about 10 wide and 18 long. Will probably treat the bark with epoxy or polyurethane and label it as a serving board for the next 127 sale. 
Finish is currently 1 coat of coconut oil. Will rub in a couple more in a week or so.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jonkou

JerseyHighlander said:


> That's one hell of a burl. What wood is it? Kinda looks like Black Cherry? Maybe Black Birch?


Yeah its cherry. Found another last weekend and will cut it after the leaves fall.


----------



## Jonkou

Got the back landing strip deck stained today. Technically not in the shop but everything was staged in it and the CD rack cranked through the Bose at 8 of 10 all day from it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tom Smart

Jonkou said:


> Got the back landing strip deck stained today. Technically not in the shop but everything was staged in it and the CD rack cranked through the Bose at 8 of 10 all day from it.
> 
> View attachment 216355View attachment 216356


That’s a lot of work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou

Started out making a book matched pair of lamps today. Got the first roughed then realized my other small faceplate has the umeke my granddaughter and I started, outside was complete so hollowed and sanded the inside. Now can part off and reclaim the faceplate. Will finish the lamps tomorrow and the bowl next time she comes over.

Tip of the day… Learned years ago it’s better to turn matching pieces separately but at the same time… rough one then rough the other. Reason being if they don’t quite match you have the option to tweak either to get them identical to the eye.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

What did I do in my shop today?

I turned a nice mesquite bowl blank into a shop vac full of shavings and dust and a small piece of firewood. Everything I did went bad, twice, actually three times counting the final destruction. I could blame it on a crack but it was 99% operator error....

Oh well, there's always tomorrow...

Alan

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> What did I do in my shop today?
> 
> I turned a nice mesquite bowl blank into a shop vac full of shavings and dust and a small piece of firewood. Everything I did went bad, twice, actually three times counting the final destruction. I could blame it on a crack but it was 99% operator error....
> 
> Oh well, there's always tomorrow...
> 
> Alan


A bad day on the lathe is still a good day. Don’t lose sleep over it, ……… like I would.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

All I have to do is look around on here for a little while to become re-inspired. I even started thinking of a way I can maybe salvage the remnants. I'll try again tomorrow. 

But, tomorrow I've got grandkids coming and we're going to work in the shop on whatever they want to make. Probably won't be any lathe work. I know granddaughter wants a stool for her makeup table (high school girls). At least she wants one made from wood and finished naturally. For grandson, I bought a rock polisher the other day and I'm going to let him fill it up and start it turning.

Alan

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Cut up 5 half rounds of Hackberry just to get the few squarish pieces in front of photo Rest goes to firewood pile

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Jonkou

Completed the umeke (kilu), will make the cover next time granddaughter comes. Completed turning the matching lamps, lots of shear scraping on each to fine tune and make them identical in size/shape. That’s it for today, will sand and complete next time.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You could get some pen blanks and smallish blanks from that scrap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers

Albert Kiebert said:


> Cut up 5 half rounds of Hackberry just to get the few squarish pieces in front of photo Rest goes to firewood pile
> 
> View attachment 216481


I agree with Eric. What size are the three pieces circled? That’s some nice looking stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Albert Kiebert said:


> Cut up 5 half rounds of Hackberry just to get the few squarish pieces in front of photo Rest goes to firewood pile
> 
> View attachment 216481


Albert, is the piece that sits on the foot of the stand far right firewood bound? I lack having a spalted hackberry sample in the reference collection. My samples finish at 3" wide by 6" long by 1/2" thick.


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Mr. Peet said:


> Albert, is the piece that sits on the foot of the stand far right firewood bound? I lack having a spalted hackberry sample in the reference collection. My samples finish at 3" wide by 6" long by 1/2" thick.


This piece ? If so I will cut it oversized and sent to you. Just need address if this is the one  View attachment 216515


----------



## Albert Kiebert

@Mr. Peet here is that piece one side is loaded with big tracks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Albert Kiebert said:


> @Mr. Peet here is that piece one side is loaded with big tracks.
> 
> View attachment 216517
> 
> View attachment 216518


That does not look like the one. This is the one I was looking at. I'd try to limit cracks so it does not fail when I do the final work up. I also try to limit holes but beggars can't be choosers. I have a long shuttle run to do today for a wedding, so won't be back until tomorrow.


----------



## Albert Kiebert

That’s the piece. Photo of it cut up is upside down from pile photo. I will send along with another. 
If only I had your address


----------



## Mr. Peet

Albert Kiebert said:


> That’s the piece. Photo of it cut up is upside down from pile photo. I will send along with another.
> If only I had your address


Oh, did not recognize...Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Only thing I did in my shop yesterday was cut a piece of Bois de Arc in half that I got while out at @Woodpile ,s place. I was to tired to do much else. We roamed the land, past ponds, up and down creek beds (lots of walking exercise) looking at live trees and downed trees and cutting some wood like Bois de Arc, Eastern Red Cedar, Mesquite and some live tree that after being cut it developed a white sticky stuff around it, under the bark. (Cut that one at the wrong time of year I guess)

Really enjoyed the visit and meeting his wife. Looking forward to heading out that way again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Albert Kiebert said:


> Cut up 5 half rounds of Hackberry just to get the few squarish pieces in front of photo Rest goes to firewood pile
> 
> View attachment 216481


Put some of the scraps in my boxes! LOL


----------



## Mike Hill

Jonkou said:


> Completed the umeke (kilu), will make the cover next time granddaughter comes. Completed turning the matching lamps, lots of shear scraping on each to fine tune and make them identical in size/shape. That’s it for today, will sand and complete next time.
> 
> View attachment 216482View attachment 216483View attachment 216484View attachment 216485View attachment 216486


Woods?

Beautiful whatever wood they are!


----------



## Jonkou

Mike Hill said:


> Woods?
> 
> Beautiful whatever wood they are!


Thanks, the lamps are maple burl and the kilu is Claro walnut turned end grain.


----------



## Barb

A friend brought by an aspen burl. He didn't want anything other than to see what's on the inside so I'm making a bowl for him.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123

Looking good @Barb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Drop dead gorgeous, and you are only getting started! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou

Completed turning, sanding and first oiling on the matched pair from last week.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

Jonkou said:


> Completed turning, sanding and first oiling on the matched pair from last week.
> 
> View attachment 216830View attachment 216831View attachment 216832


Those look great.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Barb

Jonkou said:


> Completed turning, sanding and first oiling on the matched pair from last week.
> 
> View attachment 216830View attachment 216831View attachment 216832


Beautiful!


----------



## Nature Man

Jonkou said:


> Completed turning, sanding and first oiling on the matched pair from last week.
> 
> View attachment 216830View attachment 216831View attachment 216832


Awesomeness! Look like mushrooms in the last photo! Seeing the inside of a tree never ceases to amaze me! Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

This could also go in the call makers but I just stuck it here. Had to spin some duck calls and while they are drying, I started on some turkey calls. I had @The100road to make me a blank. Sent him the elm burl and wanted it cast with a light translucent blue so you could see the burl spikes. Let me tell you, he freakin NAILED IT!!! I have the soundboard glued in and drying now but here it is. Sanded and wet sanded on the inside for an hour to get it as clear as I could. If this thing sounds half as good as it looks, it's gonna be a killer! Thanks Stan! You gave me exactly what I wanted. Will be a blasted crystal striking surface over glass soundboard. And then I dropped it and put two little places in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

Beautiful call Eric. What kind of soundboard and playing surface.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Blasted crystal over glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Made some acorns this afternoon. In a week am going to do a little show and tell for an older ladies study group. Unfortunately can't do any turning for them, but will bring a couple totes full of various projects. Thought it would be nice to give them a little something to take home. Should have enough for each to take 4-5 acorns. 





Was going to make them some tiny bowls for the acorns, but not sure I have enough properly sized material. Will have to search tonight.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@trc65 
Tim, you pay shipping and I'll send you some blanks for the Tony (finger) bowls

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Thanks Eric, appreciate the offer! 

I've probably got material, but not sure I have the time to get them turned before a week from Monday. Tomorrow and Monday are the only days I'll be able to work on them, so time is short. Nothing like waiting until the last minute.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I used a rat tail file and a round rasp to make the holes in cork rings big. I go slow so they're not too big, not too small, but just right. Then I glued them all together on a new 5 wt fly rod. See the "non-work working related projects" category above. But the cork is sort of wood like.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

I think this is my first project in a long time. Yesterday we were given two huge heads of cabbage. Today I started the process of turning it into sauerkraut. Now, last year I did small batches in half gallon mason jars - and made a small kraut pounder for that. Ok, basically a 1 1/4" x 10" dowel, lol. But this year's batch of kraut is 24lbs of cabbage. And I'm doing it in a 5 gallon pail. So I needed a kraut pounder.

Maybe 10 minutes went into making this! Took a cutoff from the legs of my workbench build and turned it round. Drilled a hole and glued in a 5/8" dowel - the largest I had on hand. I think before I use it again I'll add on a handle for better grip and easier use, but it works for its intended purpose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Didn't spend much time in the shop yesterday. Had to put up new security measures, installed 4 wireless cameras and a solar powered motion light. Had some thieving a$$hat get into my service truck this week and stole my tool bag. 2K in tools gone....cops were not much help. Acted like I was bothering them with the call and didn't seem to believe me that the bag full of tools was worth that much.....I emailed that d-bag receipts totalling 1989.53. Doubt that they'll do anything about it or find them, I've been cruising pawn shops and online for sale site but no luck yet. Fortunately my boss helped me replace everything, and this time it's under surveillance and I stashed a GPS locator in there. 

Today though I did spend some time in the shop. A while ago Larry posted about a stand he made for a coffee maker, one of those keurig type machines. Well I decided to make one myself. I had some pretty neat stuff that was laying around, fathers day present, and decided to use it for this. I have a pretty awesome fiancée that when she has time on out of town trips stops at local lumber yards and brings me back goodies lol. Anyway here it is.....who wants to guess the wood?

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## phinds

African mahogany?


----------



## Sprung

Awful about the tools!

Reminds me of some elm I've worked with.


----------



## wyowoodwrker

phinds said:


> African mahogany?


Nope, it's a North American hardwood


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Sprung said:


> Awful about the tools!
> 
> Reminds me of some elm I've worked with.


Yep, it was labeled as Siberian elm. first time I've used it for anything other that turning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

wyowoodwrker said:


> Yep, it was labeled as Siberian elm. first time I've used it for anything other that turning.



This was what came of the elm I worked with. It's a beautiful wood - I love the grain and color.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

wyowoodwrker said:


> Yep, it was labeled as Siberian elm. first time I've used it for anything other that turning.





wyowoodwrker said:


> Nope, it's a North American hardwood


Nope, not North American, just growing here.... Looks nice, sucks about the tools. Seen that many times and have been lucky to only get a few things lifted over the years. I try to pray about it but still does bother some every time I reach for that certain or hear about someone else's being taken.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

wyowoodwrker said:


> Didn't spend much time in the shop yesterday. Had to put up new security measures, installed 4 wireless cameras and a solar powered motion light. Had some thieving a$$hat get into my service truck this week and stole my tool bag. 2K in tools gone....cops were not much help. Acted like I was bothering them with the call and didn't seem to believe me that the bag full of tools was worth that much.....I emailed that d-bag receipts totalling 1989.53. Doubt that they'll do anything about it or find them, I've been cruising pawn shops and online for sale site but no luck yet. Fortunately my boss helped me replace everything, and this time it's under surveillance and I stashed a GPS locator in there.
> 
> Today though I did spend some time in the shop. A while ago Larry posted about a stand he made for a coffee maker, one of those keurig type machines. Well I decided to make one myself. I had some pretty neat stuff that was laying around, fathers day present, and decided to use it for this. I have a pretty awesome fiancée that when she has time on out of town trips stops at local lumber yards and brings me back goodies lol. Anyway here it is.....who wants to guess the wood?
> 
> View attachment 217008
> 
> View attachment 217009


That post requires a sad and happy face. Lovely little coffee stand. Stinky little thief.
Luck on the coffee stand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

wyowoodwrker said:


> Didn't spend much time in the shop yesterday. Had to put up new security measures, installed 4 wireless cameras and a solar powered motion light. Had some thieving a$$hat get into my service truck this week and stole my tool bag. 2K in tools gone....cops were not much help. Acted like I was bothering them with the call and didn't seem to believe me that the bag full of tools was worth that much.....I emailed that d-bag receipts totalling 1989.53. Doubt that they'll do anything about it or find them, I've been cruising pawn shops and online for sale site but no luck yet. Fortunately my boss helped me replace everything, and this time it's under surveillance and I stashed a GPS locator in there.
> ?


Sorry to hear about your tools. Similar happened earlier this summer to my nephew's mowing trailer. Thankfully, they busted the lock off the rear ramp/door instead of prying/breaking the side door, so almost no damage to trailer. Got three trimmers, three blowers (including an expensive backpack blower) and two hedge trimmers. Didnt touch the two brand new JD zero turn mowers.

Police were polite in filing the report, but told him not to bother checking local shops, tools were probably out of state within hours of theft. Luckily, he has good relationship with Stihl dealer so all tools were replaced the day of theft and the dealer waited a week for the insurance check. Cost nephew $200 out of pocket, could have been a lot worse.

Trailer is now parked every night at a farm supply dealer with full surveillance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> I think this is my first project in a long time. Yesterday we were given two huge heads of cabbage. Today I started the process of turning it into sauerkraut. Now, last year I did small batches in half gallon mason jars - and made a small kraut pounder for that. Ok, basically a 1 1/4" x 10" dowel, lol. But this year's batch of kraut is 24lbs of cabbage. And I'm doing it in a 5 gallon pail. So I needed a kraut pounder.
> 
> Maybe 10 minutes went into making this! Took a cutoff from the legs of my workbench build and turned it round. Drilled a hole and glued in a 5/8" dowel - the largest I had on hand. I think before I use it again I'll add on a handle for better grip and easier use, but it works for its intended purpose.
> 
> View attachment 217007

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

If you don't like sauerkraut Troy, how about a little kimchi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

trc65 said:


> If you don't like sauerkraut Troy, how about a little kimchi?


Never had it and it doesn't sound like something i would like.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Never had it and it doesn't sound like something i would like.


I often fry mine in squares just big enough to be covered with a slice of American cheese. Or I will drizzle some maple syrup on the kraut. Lots of ways to partake. Bacon makes everything....different.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

One of our local grocery/meat markets makes Reuben bratwurst every year with corned beef briskets that weren't sold after St. Pat's day. They add in sauerkraut and swiss cheese chunks. They sell out within a few days, so you have to be quick to get them. Those things are fantastic off the grill. I'm not a big fan of all the different flavors they are making into brats now, but these are incredible. Reubens in a tube!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

I knew there was a reason I never throw away even the smallest blank. Went looking for something to turn for small bowls to give to the ladies group next week and found a little treasure trove. A dozen small cherry bowls roughed out and sitting on the bottom shelf back in a corner. Had a small (~8") cherry tree fall over a year ago, wasn't big enough to use for much and had small amount of heartwood, so just roughed it into small bowls and figured I'd find a use for them sometime.

Here are three that I finished yesterday. I'm calling these the Hereford series.  will be able to make enough so each lady can take one home along with some acorns. I'll take some more pictures when I finish all of them. These are around 4.5" x 1.5"

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

trc65 said:


> Reuben bratwurst



Until a couple or so years ago my father-in-law would make a big batch sausage and brats once or twice a year. Reuben brats is one of the types of brats he made - they were very good. I need to try and talk him into making a batch of brats again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonkou

Last post on the making of a book matched pair… ready for pickup.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JerseyHighlander

trc65 said:


> If you don't like sauerkraut Troy, how about a little kimchi?


Kimchi is awesome. Good homemade kraut is pretty sweet too. Haven't made it myself yet. The CSA farm we get all our produce from takes a certain percentage of the cabbage and makes barrels of kraut & we get a bag of it every week through the late fall/winter.

How I was introduced to kimchi... Years ago was called to do a pre-sale inspection on a house by the listing agent. Nice old Korean couple was selling it. Mr Kim was 87 years old & the kids had flown the coop. I put my ladder up to the roof and made my way over the ridge to the back side. Few minutes later I'm hearing a weird sound, coming from the front. As I come back up over the ridge, there's Mr Kim, in his house slippers, sweeping off the roof...
Over the years I've had several strapping young guys follow me up on the roof of a house they were buying, only to freeze and panic looking back down the slope or trying to get from the roof to the ladder. This roof wasn't overly steep pitched but I was concerned. Mr. Kim finished his sweeping, strolled back to the ladder in his slippers, swung a leg around and scooted down like a young man. I got down, looked at the realtor and said to Mr. Kim that I wanted to know about his diet. He laughed, but three hours later when I was done, the realtor advised me we were having lunch. They had a half of a room dedicated to making Kimchi. First time was like eating fire. Been eating it ever since.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander

trc65 said:


> I knew there was a reason I never throw away even the smallest blank. Went looking for something to turn for small bowls to give to the ladies group next week and found a little treasure trove. A dozen small cherry bowls roughed out and sitting on the bottom shelf back in a corner. Had a small (~8") cherry tree fall over a year ago, wasn't big enough to use for much and had small amount of heartwood, so just roughed it into small bowls and figured I'd find a use for them sometime.
> 
> Here are three that I finished yesterday. I'm calling these the Hereford series.  will be able to make enough so each lady can take one home along with some acorns. I'll take some more pictures when I finish all of them. These are around 4.5" x 1.5"
> 
> View attachment 217042


Steeling that drying rack idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

I forget where I saw it, but it's great for all sizes of projects. Lots better than trying to balance bowls on painters triangles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Jonkou said:


> Last post on the making of a book matched pair… ready for pickup.
> 
> View attachment 217047


Those are really cool John. When you said "lamps" I wasn't picturing Oil Lamps. I imagine that wood will look even more beautiful in the natural light of a flame.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

Jonkou said:


> Last post on the making of a book matched pair… ready for pickup.
> 
> View attachment 217047


Truly a lovely pair! Quite frankly, decadent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

I finally got the chunk of wood on the lathe that my buddy brought over. I didn't do the best job of balancing the cutting but it spins and I'm looking forward to digging into it tomorrow. :)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## T. Ben

Barb said:


> I finally got the chunk of wood on the lathe that my buddy brought over. I didn't do the best job of balancing the cutting but it spins and I'm looking forward to digging into it tomorrow. :)
> 
> View attachment 217053

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looks like you might have cut some of that lignotuber off. If so and you lack use for it, if its big enough, I might be interested in making a reference sample from it.


----------



## Nature Man

Barb said:


> I finally got the chunk of wood on the lathe that my buddy brought over. I didn't do the best job of balancing the cutting but it spins and I'm looking forward to digging into it tomorrow. :)
> 
> View attachment 217053


That is huge! How much did it weigh? Gonna be amazing when you are finished! Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs

Making sawdust, Lily Rose and whatever's in the "xtratuf" coozy - sounds like a pretty good day to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks like you might have cut some of that lignotuber off. If so and you lack use for it, if its big enough, I might be interested in making a reference sample from it.


I'll take a pic of the pieces that got cut off so you can see if one of them will work for you.


----------



## Barb

Nature Man said:


> That is huge! How much did it weigh? Gonna be amazing when you are finished! Chuck


I have no idea other than it was heavy as hell getting it up on the lathe lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Barb

DLJeffs said:


> Making sawdust, Lily Rose and whatever's in the "xtratuf" coozy - sounds like a pretty good day to me.


I needed a beer after that lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks like you might have cut some of that lignotuber off. If so and you lack use for it, if its big enough, I might be interested in making a reference sample from it.


Sorry Mr. Peet. I forgot today is trash day and the chunks are already gone. :(


----------



## Mr. Peet

Barb said:


> Sorry Mr. Peet. I forgot today is trash day and the chunks are already gone. :(


Wood in trash, now that is a new one. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Barb

Mr. Peet said:


> Wood in trash, now that is a new one. Thanks for the update.


Lol, well I like to clean up my mess once I'm done and the scraps were pretty small. :)


----------



## Barb

I wasn't able to get started on this again until later in the day, but when I did, I had to cut it in half in order to work it. Every time I stopped the lathe to check on the progress, it wouldn't start back up unless I powered down the lathe completely then turned it back on. I think it may have been too heavy and I didn't want to burn out my motor. I like the way it's turning out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Barb said:


> Sorry Mr. Peet. I forgot today is trash day and the chunks are already gone. :(


Wood scraps in the garbage... Sacrilege!! Good thing you're so popular around here otherwise you'd be excommunicated. 
For Peet's sake. (see what I did there?)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## trc65

Love where you're going with the shape. 

That looks like it's going to be real interesting hollowing.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Love where you're going with the shape.
> 
> That looks like it's going to be real interesting hollowing.......


I plan on coring it out and depending on how good or bad that goes, Mr. Peet may yet get his sample if this thing flies apart. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

And now you get to make two of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

You can do it @Barb . Watching...from a distance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Well, I finally got the first half done. It was something else. Probably not the safest thing to core but it's finished. I had a few chunks fly off even with the duct tape on and in the process of trimming off the top with my parting tool, I had a catch and it bent the crap out of it. Thank goodness the part is replaceable. Oh, and I didn't get hurt :). If I had to do it all over again I'd probably do the same except be more careful with the tool. The piece I cored out I'll let dry completely and then fill with epoxy. The big one I stuck in a bag with silica beads. I finish turned that so however it warps is how it will stay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben

That was quite the catch,bowl looks fantastic,glad to hear you didn’t get hit with the flying pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats on getting to this point! Experience probably saved you from injury on that catch. Looking forward to seeing the next installment of this adventure in woodturning! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

I knew you could do it @Barb. So far so good. Really has character now. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou

Wife at daughters supporting her running the Boston marathon on mon so spend the afternoon catching up on some backlog work for the folks that gave us the black locust tree. Simple footed utility bowl just followed the growth rings and sanded to 600, will complete next time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Barb

Jonkou said:


> Wife at daughters supporting her running the Boston marathon on mon so spend the afternoon catching up on some backlog work for the folks that gave us the black locust tree. Simple footed utility bowl just followed the growth rings and sanded to 600, will complete next time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 217234View attachment 217235View attachment 217236View attachment 217237View attachment 217238


Cool! What do you use to secure the waste block?


----------



## Jonkou

Barb said:


> Cool! What do you use to secure the waste block?


Flattened mating surfaces bonded with CA medium viscosity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Things from the last few days. Starting to restock after a craft fair last weekend. Sold 20 of these Ruth Niles bottle openers and her pull tab opener.





The squatty things in front, also from Ruth, are for pounding chicken, meat, garlic, etc. One has a flat bottom the other has short spikes. Wood on those is from @Jonkou 

Also mixed 2 dozen tins of mineral oil, beeswax, carnauba wax. Sold 20 of those at the craft fair. Next show first weekend in December.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## scootac

Back from a week in Maine, so got a little time in the shop this afternoon.
Turned my 1st turkey call striker....one piece.... from pine....just to get my setup and do the layout. Might be a bit hard to get the rod an even thickness and a nice taper on the top end. 
Think I have some maple and cherry to use....maybe find some hickory too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Turned some Pens from some blanks I got from @bhatleberg of another site. L-R red mallee, desert ironwood, olive, rosewood, bois de rose. Had a few failures, but all in all a good day.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Those woods are strikingly nice! Chuck


----------



## Tony

Rocking RP said:


> Turned some Pens from some blanks I got from @bhatleberg of another site. L-R red mallee, desert ironwood, olive, rosewood, bois de rose. Had a few failures, but all in all a good day.
> 
> View attachment 217255
> 
> View attachment 217256


Nice pens Roger! What kit is the big one on the end?


----------



## Rocking RP

Tony said:


> Nice pens Roger! What kit is the big one on the end?


Thanks Tony. TM Omega kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonkou

Tom Smart said:


> Things from the last few days. Starting to restock after a craft fair last weekend. Sold 20 of these Ruth Niles bottle openers and her pull tab opener.
> 
> View attachment 217252
> 
> The squatty things in front, also from Ruth, are for pounding chicken, meat, garlic, etc. One has a flat bottom the other has short spikes. Wood on those is from @Jonkou


Good looking group Tom.


----------



## Jonkou

Finished bowl from 8542 above this morn. Started my next project, friends maple and locust trees had too be cut down. She has many childhood memories at the beach house with them and asked me to make some bowls for the family. Unfortunately wasn’t there to get the wood my way when the trees were cut and the crew diced them up into manageable hand carry pieces to get it off the property. She saved a few of the pieces for me and was able to salvage a family size and enough small ones to go around. This will be fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## Barb

Jonkou said:


> Finished bowl from 8542 above this morn. Started my next project, friends maple and locust trees had too be cut down. She has many childhood memories at the beach house with them and asked me to make some bowls for the family. Unfortunately wasn’t there to get the wood my way when the trees were cut and the crew diced them up into manageable hand carry pieces to get it off the property. She saved a few of the pieces for me and was able to salvage a family size and enough small ones to go around. This will be fun.
> 
> View attachment 217371View attachment 217372View attachment 217373View attachment 217374


I love the shapes of your bowls. I always end up making mine too blocky looking. Awesome deed you're doing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Gotta love Locust! Great looking bowl! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou

Barb said:


> I love the shapes of your bowls. I always end up making mine too blocky looking. Awesome deed you're doing!


Best book ever written on design considerations. Bought it years ago when it first came out and it stays in the basket by my chair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Barb

Jonkou said:


> Best book ever written on design considerations. Bought it years ago when it first came out and it stays in the basket by my chair.
> 
> View attachment 217380View attachment 217381


That is so cool! I just ordered that in Kindle format yesterday. I'm looking forward to going through it. :)


----------



## scootac

Went for a motorcycle ride in the woods earlier in the week. Stopped at an older logging landing site. Picked up a piece of wood, ~3' long....4" diam., maybe maple?
Brought it home thinking of a bowl. Cut a chunk off, dried it pretty good in a microwave. Started cracking, so 'design change' ensued and I split it. 
The start.....




And what I ended up with.....







2.75", 1.25" high.
I'm guessing that's what spalting is? It's what I hoped for when I picked up the piece.
More of an experiment than anything, but sometimes it comes out OK!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Karl_TN

scootac said:


> View attachment 217434
> 2.75", 1.25" high.
> I'm guessing that's what spalting is? It's what I hoped for when I picked up the piece.
> More of an experiment than anything, but sometimes it comes out OK!



Catching spalted wood at just the right time is both an art and a lot of luck. You want the fungus to digest the wood. so there’s lots of colors and dark lines, but not so much the is wood too soft to cut smoothly. Must have been fun carrying a 3ft log back on a motorcycle. That’s a true wood-aholic in the making.

For what it’s worth, it’s easy to get tear out in some spalted woods but the results can be worth the effort. The best way that I’ve found to get rid of the end grain tear out is to have a freshly sharpened bowl gouge and make extremely light passes until the tear out is gone. I try to make each pass like it’s my last finish pass. If the wood still wants to tear out then I will lightly spray it with a soapy water mix to lubricate the wood. Sometimes I just have to resort to using my 60 grit gouge (aka course sandpaper).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Things from the last few days. Starting to restock after a craft fair last weekend. Sold 20 of these Ruth Niles bottle openers and her pull tab opener.
> 
> View attachment 217252
> 
> The squatty things in front, also from Ruth, are for pounding chicken, meat, garlic, etc. One has a flat bottom the other has short spikes. Wood on those is from @Jonkou
> 
> Also mixed 2 dozen tins of mineral oil, beeswax, carnauba wax. Sold 20 of those at the craft fair. Next show first weekend in December.
> 
> View attachment 217253
> 
> View attachment 217254


Nice stuff Tom! sounds like you're doing well at the shows, show season is just starting here, you got me motivated to look around for one to get into!


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Nice stuff Tom! sounds like you're doing well at the shows, show season is just starting here, you got me motivated to look around for one to get into!


I only do 2 a year Barry, one first weekend in October and one first weekend in December. Both were canceled last year. Far fewer vendors were at this October venue but it seemed folks were hungry to get out and wander. Because the show is a consignment one and you can't stand by your display, they don't want many high priced items, especially smaller ones that could be pocketed. Most everything I had was between $30 and $60 with a few higher priced bowls and end grain cutting boards. The shelves were nearly bare when I went to pick up after the show. Now I'm scrambling for items to have for December.

Good luck, Barry, I think you will find things move quickly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Made a couple pens to replenish the inventory and toyed around with a zebra mechanical pencil and made it better
> 
> View attachment 156924
> 
> View attachment 156925
> 
> View attachment 156923


Lou...this one...


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

@Lou Currier


----------



## Steve in VA

Tom Smart said:


> Things from the last few days. Starting to restock after a craft fair last weekend. Sold 20 of these Ruth Niles bottle openers and her pull tab opener.
> 
> View attachment 217252
> 
> The squatty things in front, also from Ruth, are for pounding chicken, meat, garlic, etc. One has a flat bottom the other has short spikes. Wood on those is from @Jonkou
> 
> Also mixed 2 dozen tins of mineral oil, beeswax, carnauba wax. Sold 20 of those at the craft fair. Next show first weekend in December.
> 
> View attachment 217253
> 
> View attachment 217254



Where is the show in December at Tom? Would love to come out and say hello!


----------



## Tom Smart

Steve in VA said:


> Where is the show in December at Tom? Would love to come out and say hello!


That would be great, Steve - Ida Lee Park, Leesburg. I’ll PM you the details.


----------



## Steve in VA

This sums it up!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Tom Smart said:


> That would be great, Steve - Ida Lee Park, Leesburg. I’ll PM you the details.



Awesome! My wife and I would love to come out! Hopefully the timing and weather works!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I see chicken bedding. Didn't realize you made your own. That's awesome


Steve in VA said:


> This sums it up!
> 
> View attachment 217664


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dimensioned some rough saw poplar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I opened the garage door, looked at my messy bench, and decided there must be something else I could do today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## trc65

Spent the day milling spindles and rails for my sister's deck. Had to brush the dust off my flatwork tools, been a while since I've used them.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## wombat

After 3 or 4 goes I finally have a display stand I'm happy with.

Made from a bit of spotted gum ( an Australian eucalypt ).

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man

Perfect holder for your magnificent slingshots! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice. But I think it should be displayed with them all ready to go, elastic tubing and all.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Buddy sent some maple firewood over for me to see if it was worth turning or using in small boxes. To me, it is borderline. The quartersawn parts don't have much color and the spalted part is fairly shallow. This was a standing dead tree. 





that crack runs full length of this piece as well.

Oh well, if he wants to use it, it ain't plain white maple. And it is just firewood anyhow.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Snowing and raining here all day so no outside work. Led lights at Sam's club went up to $25 for awhile but they are back down to $20 now so I picked up another one today when I was there for groceries. Plan is to upgrade all the lights in my shop to these since they are brighter and use less power than the flourescent lights, T8's will be replaced first.
So now I had 3 to put up in the shop. These are 5,000 lumen bright daylight lights.



This is what they will replace.



Super easy to hang, just crimp on the supplied s hooks and chain.



Dropping the old lights. At this point I brushed off the sawdust from them, lol.



And there we have it, 3ights replaced. And I'm giving the old fixtures to the guy that bought my table saw. He has nothing in his garage and he's a little tight for money right now with inflation and all.



I plan to replace all of the flourescent lights in the shop gradually. T8's first and then T5's. I think 10 to go and that's with adding a couple here and there. I also like the new lights because they are smaller and can also be linked together if need be even though I have plenty of outlets in my shop. And they are Honeywell, good quality. I think I'll add another one right over the table saw.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

And, they come on when you hit the switch, don't flicker, and they last forever...

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## phinds

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> And, they come on when you hit the switch,


And they do it in my unheated garage in the middle of a NY winter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

phinds said:


> And they do it in my unheated garage in the middle of a NY winter.


Yup, I have them in my garage too! Like you said, in the winter instant on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

phinds said:


> And they do it in my unheated garage in the middle of a NY winter.


Same here in a unheated shop in the middle of a winter on the Gulf Coast of Texas

Reactions: Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## phinds

Wildthings said:


> Same here in a unheated shop in the middle of a winter on the Gulf Coast of Texas


In TEXAS???. Really??? That's amazing !





OK ... is this the response you were looking for?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

YES!! thank you for playing along!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## scootac

woodtickgreg said:


> Snowing and raining here all day so no outside work. Led lights at Sam's club went up to $25 for awhile but they are back down to $20 now so I picked up another one today when I was there for groceries. Plan is to upgrade all the lights in my shop to these since they are brighter and use less power than the flourescent lights, T8's will be replaced first.
> So now I had 3 to put up in the shop. These are 5,000 lumen bright daylight lights.
> View attachment 218406
> This is what they will replace.
> View attachment 218407
> Super easy to hang, just crimp on the supplied s hooks and chain.
> View attachment 218408
> Dropping the old lights. At this point I brushed off the sawdust from them, lol.
> View attachment 218409
> And there we have it, 3ights replaced. And I'm giving the old fixtures to the guy that bought my table saw. He has nothing in his garage and he's a little tight for money right now with inflation and all.
> View attachment 218410
> I plan to replace all of the flourescent lights in the shop gradually. T8's first and then T5's. I think 10 to go and that's with adding a couple here and there. I also like the new lights because they are smaller and can also be linked together if need be even though I have plenty of outlets in my shop. And they are Honeywell, good quality. I think I'll add another one right over the table saw.


Have you....and others....noticed any buzzing or static sound thru radios/stereos with LED lights? I have one of the 4 panel fold-up jobs that screw in like a regular light bulb. Bright for sure....but harshes my mellow when I have tunes playing.....which is all the time!
I'd like to convert old fluorescents to led....but don't want the bzzzzz all the time.


----------



## scootac

First try at a box.....I guess that's what it's called.
Piece of half-ass walnut from a downed limb earlier this fall. Peeled the bark off, nuked it for awhile to dry it some.....and started in. Turned a tenon on each end then cut a piece off for the lid.







Would be better if a nice dry, solid piece.....but happy with it for a learning piece.
Maybe will serve as a salt cellar.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

scootac said:


> Have you....and others....noticed any buzzing or static sound thru radios/stereos with LED lights? I have one of the 4 panel fold-up jobs that screw in like a regular light bulb. Bright for sure....but harshes my mellow when I have tunes playing.....which is all the time!
> I'd like to convert old fluorescents to led....but don't want the bzzzzz all the time.



I haven't had any issues with the Honeywell or the Harbour freight 4 footers. And my shop radio is always on. I have a couple old flourescent fixtures that I put led bulbs in and they haven't affected the tunes either.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

scootac said:


> Have you....and others....noticed any buzzing or static sound thru radios/stereos with LED lights? I have one of the 4 panel fold-up jobs that screw in like a regular light bulb. Bright for sure....but harshes my mellow when I have tunes playing.....which is all the time!
> I'd like to convert old fluorescents to led....but don't want the bzzzzz all the time.


Look into buying ferrite chokes (beads, cores) - cheap on Amazon. Without getting into the specifics, LEDs (specifically the power source) produce electro magnetic interference which interrupts wireless signals (radio, tv and wireless). Many people have found their garage door remote stops working when they install a LED bulb on the opener.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike Hill

scootac said:


> Have you....and others....noticed any buzzing or static sound thru radios/stereos with LED lights? I have one of the 4 panel fold-up jobs that screw in like a regular light bulb. Bright for sure....but harshes my mellow when I have tunes playing.....which is all the time!
> I'd like to convert old fluorescents to led....but don't want the bzzzzz all the time.


Not in electronics, just a buzzing in my head! And seems to have gotten worse since LEDs but may just be my vivid imagination!

And Tim gotcha the answer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I've got crickets going all the time. I don't notice buzzing or music or much else....


Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I had a hollow oak segment that I had split on my bandsaw and was saving to build 'something'. We recently traded a couple days work for a dining room set so I was tasked with making it fit. There was originally a 26 inch deep stainless table here that was about 5 foot long.



Here is the new set up with an 18 inch deep granite top that came from habitat and was set crosswise as a eating counter between the kitchen and livingroom area.



The log section had a knothole/rotted limb area that you can see at the bottom front



The shelf is box elder with a crotch area but very little to no flame. 



The upright at the end is the remainder of the bottom shelf cut to show off another crotch area






These are all sanded to 220 and oiled with coconut oil on the visible cut areas. The interior of the logs was sanded with a flap disc 40 grit then gone over with a ROS in 80 and gently with 220 then oiled on that surface as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I've been really lacking in this area. I burned a bunch of Rhododendron in the shop stove over the past week. Saved the rounds to offer on here. Found the floor again around the stove. 

Not in the shop, but just outside, painted the doors Thursday. We had a temperature spike, low 70's from low 30's the day before.



Blue tote full of curly 'Soft maple', chunk of 'Madrone' holding the pink tote on as a cover. No room inside...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123

Working on a small spalted hackberry bowl. Cut the trees down about 7 years ago. Pretty dry. First time to do any turning since May.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## scootac

ironman123 said:


> Working on a small spalted hackberry bowl. Cut the trees down about 7 years ago. Pretty dry. First time to do any turning since May.
> 
> View attachment 218634
> 
> View attachment 218635
> 
> View attachment 218636
> 
> View attachment 218637


Nice grain to that!
And a question for all......about the openess or pores in the wood. What do you do about it? Nothing, wood filler of some kind?
I've had pieces like that but don't know how to 'fix' it.


----------



## Mr. Peet

scootac said:


> Nice grain to that!
> And a question for all......about the openess or pores in the wood. What do you do about it? Nothing, wood filler of some kind?
> I've had pieces like that but don't know how to 'fix' it.


sand forever....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

With the spalted hackberry and pecan bowls that I've made I don't worry about the holes. Those bowls aren't going to be used for anything that would get in the holes. I usually finish with beeswax and mineral oil and buff with Johnsons paste wax, so a lot of the smaller ones get filled in. Those that are finished with varnish are sealed with the varnish. 

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac

Mr. Peet said:


> sand forever....


Pores on the inside.....pores on the outside.
Sand forever till they meet in the middle???

I'll just throw it in the fire and get another piece!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Barb

scootac said:


> Nice grain to that!
> And a question for all......about the openess or pores in the wood. What do you do about it? Nothing, wood filler of some kind?
> I've had pieces like that but don't know how to 'fix' it.


You could use a few coats of sanding sealer or better yet a 50/50 mixture of resin and acetone to harden up the grain then take off a bit inside and out with a very sharp tool. Works wonders. This piece was in the same state as yours before I used the resin mixture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 4 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Barb said:


> You could use a few coats of sanding sealer or better yet a 50/50 mixture of resin and acetone to harden up the grain then take off a bit inside and out with a very sharp tool. Works wonders. This piece was in the same state as yours before I used the resin mixture.
> 
> View attachment 218640


You beat me to saying something similar.


----------



## scootac

Barb said:


> You could use a few coats of sanding sealer or better yet a 50/50 mixture of resin and acetone to harden up the grain then take off a bit inside and out with a very sharp tool. Works wonders. This piece was in the same state as yours before I used the resin mixture.
> 
> View attachment 218640


Interesting!!!
Tell me more about this resin/acetone mix. What kind of resin....where do I get it? Once combined, is it a paste type mix that I can just smear over the bad areas? Smooth out by hand, turn, and then sand to taste?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Barb

scootac said:


> Interesting!!!
> Tell me more about this resin/acetone mix. What kind of resin....where do I get it? Once combined, is it a paste type mix that I can just smear over the bad areas? Smooth out by hand, turn, and then sand to taste?
> Thanks for any help!


You can use pretty much any type of resin. Just make sure you mix it according to the instructions. I buy Pourable Plastic off of Amazon since it’s less expensive than some of the others out there. After it’s mixed add enough acetone to make a 50/50 mixture. It’ll thin out the resin quite a bit to where it pours like water, that way it soaks into the grains really well. Use a disposable brush to wipe it on and keep doing that until your piece can’t soak in anymore fluid. It’s best to have a slow spinning lathe or mechanism of some sort so it dries evenly. I usually let it spin overnight to dry thoroughly. Then turn, sand and finish. :)

Also, I always make sure I’m close to the final shape before I do this. The mixture works great but only soaks in so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 2


----------



## scootac

Barb said:


> You can use pretty much any type of resin. Just make sure you mix it according to the instructions. I buy Pourable Plastic off of Amazon since it’s less expensive than some of the others out there. After it’s mixed add enough acetone to make a 50/50 mixture. It’ll thin out the resin quite a bit to where it pours like water, that way it soaks into the grains really well. Use a disposable brush to wipe it on and keep doing that until your piece can’t soak in anymore fluid. It’s best to have a slow spinning lathe or mechanism of some sort so it dries evenly. I usually let it spin overnight to dry thoroughly. Then turn, sand and finish. :)
> 
> Also, I always make sure I’m close to the final shape before I do this. The mixture works great but only soaks in so far.


Thank You!!!
Makes sense now.....just filling the pores with clear epoxy, acetone to thin it down to soak in better.
Will keep it in mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Or, Minwax makes a wood hardener that does the same, but may be more expensive. There is a water-based hardener I've also tried, but did not like it as it took forever to dry. If not near that much to harden - Iso glue also works, but would be rather expensive for much. Also heard of some dipping the entire piece into thinned down varnish - but never tried that myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123

@Barb that is a really good looking bowl. I have acetone and some cactus juice and some casting resin to experiment with. I will try the 50/50 mixture as a sealer. It really needs lots and lots of sealing. I used to stabilize stuff like that, but I sold my stuff to the little guy...oh yea @Tony .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Oh yes, thank you all for looking and the comments and notices.


----------



## ironman123

Mike Hill said:


> You beat me to saying something similar.


What "something similar" did you have in mind @Mike Hill


----------



## Barb

ironman123 said:


> @Barb that is a really good looking bowl. I have acetone and some cactus juice and some casting resin to experiment with. I will try the 50/50 mixture as a sealer. It really needs lots and lots of sealing. I used to stabilize stuff like that, but I sold my stuff to the little guy...oh yea @Tony .


If you still have cactus juice, then you can just submerge it for a few days and bake it. That's too pretty of a bowl to get rid of. :) I once asked Curtis if he made vacuum chambers big enough for bowls and his reply was no because submerging a bowl in juice for a week or two works just fine. That's how he does his bowls. Of course you still have to do the same drying process beforehand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## scootac

Well.....here comes another question.

Cactus juice....really cactus juice, slang for ?, brand or trade name for something???

Google doesn't know everything!

Edit: Forget about my question.....found out about it. Seems to need a vacumn system and oven, so not likely something for me right now. 
Unless......the vacumn is optional sonehow.


----------



## Tony

scootac said:


> Well.....here comes another question.
> 
> Cactus juice....really cactus juice, slang for ?, brand or trade name for something???
> 
> Google doesn't know everything!
> 
> Edit: Forget about my question.....found out about it. Seems to need a vacumn system and oven, so not likely something for me right now.
> Unless......the vacumn is optional sonehow.


Cactus Juice is a brand name. www.turntex.com

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

scootac said:


> Seems to need a vacumn system and oven, so not likely something for me right now.
> Unless......the vacumn is optional sonehow.


That's what Barb is referring to. Submerging the bowl takes the place of using a vacuum system




Barb said:


> If you still have cactus juice, then you can just submerge it for a few days and bake it. That's too pretty of a bowl to get rid of. :) *I once asked Curtis if he made vacuum chambers big enough for bowls and his reply was no because submerging a bowl in juice for a week or two works just fine*. That's how he does his bowls. Of course you still have to do the same drying process beforehand.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

scootac said:


> Well.....here comes another question.
> 
> Cactus juice....really cactus juice, slang for ?, brand or trade name for something???
> 
> Google doesn't know everything!
> 
> Edit: Forget about my question.....found out about it. Seems to need a vacumn system and oven, so not likely something for me right now.
> Unless......the vacumn is optional sonehow.


Read Barb's reply just above your last post. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mike Hill

ironman123 said:


> What "something similar" did you have in mind @Mike Hill


Minwax wood hardener, water-based wood hardener, superglue if not too big, or thinned down varnish (never done that one only heard about it).


----------



## sprucegum

Processed some wormy butternut mill blanks and cleaned up the summer time clutter. This looks like the first batch of cold weather for the season, supposed to be in the teens tonight so I moved the thermostat up a notch and hoed the place out.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123

@sprucegum that is a nice shop you have.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I replaced some missing drawer pulls on the cabinets under the miter saw station. Then I hung some more led shop lights, 6 of them.
Humidity in the basement shop has come way down from the 80% plus it was this summer.



This space over the table saw needs another one.......



So it got one, much better lighting on the saw now.



I hung one over the lathe, much better there too!



I only have 2 fixtures to change out at the far end of the shop now. I think 5 more led lights and I'll be good. I'm filling in spots with them like over benches and machines.



I have noticed the color is much whiter now. Even though I used daylight flourescent bulbs they where still on the yellow side of the color spectrum. The pics above where taken with my cell phone and no flash. So far the only negative I have with these lights is they throw off a lot of heat. The end of the fixture where the cord goes into them gets really hot! Temp in the shop went up 3 or 4 degrees in just a couple hours.
I do have two 6 bulb t8 fixtures that I'm going to keep because they throw a lot of light in the area they are in.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Today I replaced some missing drawer pulls on the cabinets under the miter saw station. Then I hung some more led shop lights, 6 of them.
> Humidity in the basement shop has come way down from the 80% plus it was this summer.
> View attachment 218854
> This space over the table saw needs another one.......
> View attachment 218855
> So it got one, much better lighting on the saw now.
> View attachment 218856
> I hung one over the lathe, much better there too!
> View attachment 218857
> I only have 2 fixtures to change out at the far end of the shop now. I think 5 more led lights and I'll be good. I'm filling in spots with them like over benches and machines.
> View attachment 218858
> I have noticed the color is much whiter now. Even though I used daylight flourescent bulbs they where still on the yellow side of the color spectrum. The pics above where taken with my cell phone and no flash. So far the only negative I have with these lights is they throw off a lot of heat. The end of the fixture where the cord goes into them gets really hot! Temp in the shop went up 3 or 4 degrees in just a couple hours.
> I do have two 6 bulb t8 fixtures that I'm going to keep because they throw a lot of light in the area they are in.


Heat... I don't follow why they would create heat. One of the major selling points was to limit heat. We use a twist in one in the bathroom exhaust light because it is cool to touch anytime, in use or not, cool. Therefore no discoloring to the plastic lens as seen with traditional lights.


----------



## trc65

Most LEDs (diodes themself) don't produce much heat unless they are very high output diodes. However, the electronics driving them can produce a lot of heat, particularly if they are cheap Chinese electronics with undersized heat sinks (most LED shop lights under $100). The main cause of LED lights failing is high heat which usually fries the electronics, not the diode(s). I've got several shop lights with fried electronics even though the tube still works with an external DC power supply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> Most LEDs (diodes themself) don't produce much heat unless they are very high output diodes. However, the electronics driving them can produce a lot of heat, particularly if they are cheap Chinese electronics with undersized heat sinks (most LED shop lights under $100). The main cause of LED lights failing is high heat which usually fries the electronics, not the diode(s). I've got several shop lights with fried electronics even though the tube still works with an external DC power supply.


So is the solution to buy LED lights not made in China? Chuck


----------



## trc65

Dont know if the solution is non-China lights or not, You do however usually get what you pay for... Is it worth it to buy $100 fixtures instead of the cheap $20 ones? In my opinion no, if the light works for the first year, my experience is it will continue working for years. Rather, get ones with your desired color temp and lumens, and keep your receipts for the duration of the warrantee.

In the last 3-4years I've not had any fail, and my sense is manufacturers have improved the electronics and the early failure rate is very low now.

On lights that I bought around 5-7years ago I'm about 80% on ones that are still functioning (most stopped within the first year). No rhyme or reason as to brand, location they were used, or frequency of use on the ones that died. Some were in basement, some machine shed, some in garage and some used for grow lights. Every one that stopped working however had a fried electronics board.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I agree with @trc65 , the quality of the lights have come a long way over the years. I've been using these Honeywell for a couple of years now with no problems. They do have a 3 year warranty so that says something about the build quality. If one died I'd just buy another one for the $20 it cost. I don't mind that expense. It's only going to cost me about $150 to $200 to change over all the lights, very affordable. Commercial units would cost me about $2,000, not affordable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Heat... I don't follow why they would create heat. One of the major selling points was to limit heat. We use a twist in one in the bathroom exhaust light because it is cool to touch anytime, in use or not, cool. Therefore no discoloring to the plastic lens as seen with traditional lights.


It's not the bulbs that get hot, it's the electronics in the fixture that puts out heat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Worked on railings for my sister's deck. Still need to finish top rail, but I'll attach it afterwards.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

WOW that's a strict building code that requires double railings!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> WOW that's a strict building code that requires double railings!!


Lots of NFL linemen live there.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

Wildthings said:


> WOW that's a strict building code that requires double railings!!


That's only because they are so short! Double wide to keep you further away from the edge if you do fall over! 


DLJeffs said:


> Lots of NFL linemen live there.



Well, my BIL never played football, but he is 6'2" and 350# plus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kinda cold outside today and the wind was still blowing so I brought my snowblower down to the shop to work on it. My fingers just don't work in the cold anymore.
I love my workmates for this kind of thing, it allows you to walk around the machine and it's at a nice work height.



Toro snowblower have this little hole in them that's a wear indicator, when you get down to the hole it's time to change the paddles.



I'll be changing the paddles, scraper, and belt.



This one nut on the belt side is a bastard to get to, harder if you do it in the cold.



You can't get your fingers in here to put the nut on, so I hold it with a small pair of vice grips and the turn the bolt to get it started. Even that's tough because the bolt doesn't want to turn in the rubber.



The other side is much easier, you can get your fingers in there to turn the nut to start it.



Changed the belt. Old belt was probably fine but why risk the belt failing in the middle of a snow job.




I also don't skip the scraper change. Working in a mower shop I have seen to many machine housings ruined because people didn't want to change a $20 part.



I put a little grease on the leading edge of the housing where the scraper rides and bolted it on and re attached the springs.



And the business end of the machine is ready to go for a couple more seasons now. I usually get 2 years of use out of a paddle, scraper, and belt change, and that's with doing 2 of my neighbors houses too. Gotta take care of the little old ladies, lol. That's my security system, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This one stays in the wood shop. I have another one in the garage. I love these things.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> This one stays in the wood shop. I have another one in the garage. I love these things.
> View attachment 219084


I think we, here in Tennessee, usually have more use for the workmates than the blower. However, when we do get snow, we are usually stuck for 24 to 48 hours before it's all gone and the grass is showing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Then it was time to hang more shop lights.



Last 2 flourescent light fixtures are coming down. I remember hanging these and how happy I was to finally have some light in the new shop. And now I'm upgrading them.



All done. And I hung an extra over the outfeed table/workbench. It might not look it in the pics but its really bright in the shop now.



These are the last 2 I changed today, plenty of light for the machine tool storage area.



I think I'll put another one here in this corner of the shop



And I'll add another over the drill press and midi lathe.



So now I have 4 t8 fixtures and 4 t5 fixtures for sale.



And I have a bunch of bulbs to go with them. I think I'll ask $125 for them and see what happens.



I offered the lights to the guy that purchased my table saw but he hasn't made an effort to come pick them up. And I was going to just give them to him. Now I just want them out of my way and if I can make a few bucks on them why not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Found out that granite 'just doesn't look right on the stand I built a couple weeks back


I guess she is right. She is baking dessert right now, so that would make her correct. ( and the 'her' part also contributes to veracity as we all know)
So 


Time to put a finish on a willow slab that has been hanging out in the back shed waiting for a job. It should match the cabinet above when complete as that one is willow as well.
40 grit flap disc on a grinder to remove the sawcuts followed by a ROS from 40, 80, 220, 320. First coat of helmsman minwax is on. Will let it dry, resand at 320 and go again. After the 2nd or 3rd coat, when it starts to actually take a shine, I will work some type of glue or epoxy into the split end. Likely epoxy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> Then it was time to hang more shop lights.
> View attachment 219085
> Last 2 flourescent light fixtures are coming down. I remember hanging these and how happy I was to finally have some light in the new shop. And now I'm upgrading them.
> View attachment 219086
> All done. And I hung an extra over the outfeed table/workbench. It might not look it in the pics but its really bright in the shop now.
> View attachment 219087
> These are the last 2 I changed today, plenty of light for the machine tool storage area.
> View attachment 219088
> I think I'll put another one here in this corner of the shop
> View attachment 219089
> And I'll add another over the drill press and midi lathe.
> View attachment 219090
> So now I have 4 t8 fixtures and 4 to fixtures for sale.
> View attachment 219092
> And I have a bunch of bulbs to go with them. I think I'll ask $125 for them and see what happens.
> View attachment 219093
> I offered the lights to the guy that purchased my table saw but he hasn't made an effort to come pick them up. And I was going to just give them to him. Now I just want them out of my way and if I can make a few bucks on them why not.


Led lights are noticeably brighter than most florescent fixtures. We have switch almost exclusively to led disc lights in our remodels. Several brands now have a switch inside them to adjust color from warm to surgery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Walked into the guest house at 7:30 AM and noticed almost immediately that my feet were wet..... they were not supposed to be. The water line runs under the slab (not through it thank goodness) and it had developed a rather substantial leak at some time in the last few days. The soil finally saturated last night and water started coming up through a crack or something. I finally located the line and cut it off, rerouted the line around the house and eliminated the headache. Only took me until about 3:30 PM. I've got a real plumber coming Tuesday to do it right. 

Didn't do much in the shop, although I walked back and forth to it a bunch of times today...

Alan

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## William Tanner

woodtickgreg said:


> Kinda cold outside today and the wind was still blowing so I brought my snowblower down to the shop to work on it. My fingers just don't work in the cold anymore.
> I love my workmates for this kind of thing, it allows you to walk around the machine and it's at a nice work height.
> View attachment 219072
> Toro snowblower have this little hole in them that's a wear indicator, when you get down to the hole it's time to change the paddles.
> View attachment 219073
> I'll be changing the paddles, scraper, and belt.
> View attachment 219074
> This one nut on the belt side is a bastard to get to, harder if you do it in the cold.
> View attachment 219075
> You can't get your fingers in here to put the nut on, so I hold it with a small pair of vice grips and the turn the bolt to get it started. Even that's tough because the bolt doesn't want to turn in the rubber.
> View attachment 219076
> The other side is much easier, you can get your fingers in there to turn the nut to start it.
> View attachment 219077
> Changed the belt. Old belt was probably fine but why risk the belt failing in the middle of a snow job.
> 
> View attachment 219078
> I also don't skip the scraper change. Working in a mower shop I have seen to many machine housings ruined because people didn't want to change a $20 part.
> View attachment 219079
> I put a little grease on the leading edge of the housing where the scraper rides and bolted it on and re attached the springs.
> View attachment 219080
> And the business end of the machine is ready to go for a couple more seasons now. I usually get 2 years of use out of a paddle, scraper, and belt change, and that's with doing 2 of my neighbors houses too. Gotta take care of the little old ladies, lol. That's my security system, lol.
> View attachment 219081


Greg, looks like we have the same model of snowblower. May have snow tomorrow so I checked it out today. Started right up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

William Tanner said:


> Greg, looks like we have the same model of snowblower. May have snow tomorrow so I checked it out today. Started right up.


This was the last year that they made a 2 cycle engine snowblower, it's a lawn boy engine. I purchased it knowing that. I only run true fuel in it and drain it every season and drop the carb bowl as well. Yes it starts right up every year. It's so much lighter than the 4 strokes of today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> That's only because they are so short! Double wide to keep you further away from the edge if you do fall over!
> 
> 
> Well, my BIL never played football, but he is 6'2" and 350# plus


Nice to know there are normal sized people in your family.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Sanded the neck on my second guitar this afternoon. It looks good and the fit is better than the first one. Had one tiny divot in the ebony headstock to mixed up a little ebony dust putty and filled that. I'll finish it up tomorrow and hopefully get these two into the spray booth this week end.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Needed to get a board out of the way, so I decided to screw it to the wall. That worked so well, I decided a second board that had been cut up and put back together would fit stacked on top of it. May wind up getting some of those darn coat hooks out of my way if this keeps on...

2 pcs of spalted maple. Top was cut and folded to show off the live edge. The bark edge just doesn't look as nice as the spalted part



then she found a wine rack and said, "hey, I want to make a towel rack out of this.

so I immediately thought up a way to get rid of another scrap. Of HVBW  this time. It was all messy at the bottom anyway...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1 | Creative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice shelf but those metal brackets? Meh, not so much. I'd replace them with some wood brackets for a better look. Just sayin, I understand a quickie job though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Jameson and I made a pen for himself. He did everything from drilling the hole to the final sanding. I glued it and put it together for him. It came out great!!
Better than my first one too...
Kid had a good teacher I guess.. :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> Jameson and I made a pen for himself. He did everything from drilling the hole to the final sanding. I glued it and put it together for him. It came out great!!
> Better than my first one too...
> Kid had a good teacher I guess.. :)View attachment 219335
> 
> View attachment 219336


You have to be proud of him following in your footsteps! Great looking pen! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice shelf but those metal brackets? Meh, not so much. I'd replace them with some wood brackets for a better look. Just sayin, I understand a quickie job though.


I spent 30 minutes looking through my stashes for the perfect bracket. Will probably try to replace at leisure. Kinda had a time crunch. Had to fully rearrange three rooms over the weekend, company arrives on the 20th. Still have to finish the counter in the kitchen. Got a second and third coat of poly on it, but looks like it needs 2 or 3 more. Also had to rework the dryer belt in the middle of all the rest of this on Saturday. 
As the folks who have been here can tell you, I like wood and have plenty of scraps. I have been eyeballing Jerry's @Nubsnstubs smaller piece of Versicolor cactus as a unique candidate for brackets...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## scootac

Does it count if it was done in the back yard instead of shop?
Deer season is over so time for something else. Had some chunks laying around for way too long, so cut a couple up hoping for some good bowl blanks.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

scootac said:


> Does it count if it was done in the back yard instead of shop?
> Deer season is over so time for something else. Had some chunks laying around for way too long, so cut a couple up hoping for some good bowl blanks.
> View attachment 219378
> 
> View attachment 219379
> 
> View attachment 219380


Totally counts! Part of the process! Looks like terrific chunks! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## scootac

Nature Man said:


> Totally counts! Part of the process! Looks like terrific chunks! Chuck


The pieces have been outside probably 3+ years, I was surprised at how good they were after cutting them. 
My cutting bench hasn't held up quite as well....needs a bit of repair.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Black cherry can go, sometimes 5-7 years in your area before block rot kicks into the heartwood. Looking forward to seeing the roughed and finished products.


----------



## eaglea1

woodtickgreg said:


> This one stays in the wood shop. I have another one in the garage. I love these things.
> View attachment 219084





woodtickgreg said:


> why risk the belt failing in the middle of a snow job.


My boys tried to snow job me once, and I wanted to take the belt to them. LOL
Seriously, nice pictures and narration.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Nature Man said:


> You have to be proud of him following in your footsteps! Great looking pen! Chuck


He did great. Thanks!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Spent the afternoon in the bathroom. Could not leave for more than a few minutes...










She said she wanted the stack of maple and trim installed before the company comes on Monday. 

Well, if you want to see a room that is extremely busy, this would be it. 
This birdseye is the final wall in a room that has taken 4 years to finish. Every wall has a unique design. The wall over the sink may look familiar...
I am not sure if this is truly birdseye or maybe more just adventitious buds . Either way, should catch the eye of anyone who wanders through.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Batched out 15 cutting boards between today and last Sunday. Some for gifts some for stock in a general store. Getting the hang of using my makers mark brand.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## scootac

wyowoodwrker said:


> Batched out 15 cutting boards between today and last Sunday. Some for gifts some for stock in a general store. Getting the hang of using my makers mark brand.
> 
> View attachment 219559
> 
> View attachment 219560
> 
> View attachment 219561


You've been busy!
I worked at a shop where we branded the drawers. After branding, we would lightly sand over the brand just enough to take away the 'shadow?' of the brand. Makes it look more crisp and sharp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## William Tanner

They really appeal to the eye. Have not comfortable with my brand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

wyowoodwrker said:


> Batched out 15 cutting boards between today and last Sunday. Some for gifts some for stock in a general store. Getting the hang of using my makers mark brand.
> 
> View attachment 219559
> 
> View attachment 219560
> 
> View attachment 219561


Em R Sharp! Nice work! Look expensive. Hope they strike the customers the same way. Have made a total of 1 cutting board. It was more than my cheap tools were up to. I need to upgrade my tablesaw before I start splitting glue lines.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Super nice cutting boards! Are the yellow boards Yellow Heart, Osage Orange, or something else? Chuck


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Nature Man said:


> Super nice cutting boards! Are the yellow boards Yellow Heart, Osage Orange, or something else? Chuck


It's yellow heart....been sitting in my shop rafters for a few years decided to use it for cutting boards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Spent sometime in the garage yesterday making this for my mom. It's a boxelder log with a walnut nose and some artificial pine beard.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123

Nice rails Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Spent sometime in the garage yesterday making this for my mom. It's a boxelder log with a walnut nose and some artificial pine beard.
> 
> View attachment 219576


Sick man Troy, we know you did that for yourself to inherit more wood down the road. Ya, for Mom. My siblings would call me out too if I did that.

Brothers in the dream of sledding there and back again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hung 3 more led lights in the shop. Then I cut some plywood for the new miter saw dust hood. I didn't get to finish it as I got a phone call from a friend I haven't talked to for a long time and we talked for a couple hours on the phone catching up. It was good to talk with him.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Have a new batch of fledgling chicks ready to go out to the chicken house. Not quite big enough to mingle yet so I spent the morning putting an insulated brooder area in under the nest boxes in our chicken house. 


Then cut a few pieces of wood up. (See cliff's box elder and Jason's apple for pics. )
Then finished the willow counter top and installed it. 


The reddish cast in this image is from a heat lamp. My softy wife couldn't stand the chicks going out on a cold night so they are hanging out in here for the night...

there it is ready to get messy...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Workin on some “art” from scraps.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Tom Smart said:


> Workin on some “art” from scraps.
> 
> View attachment 219626

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Final score....
Belt sander with 36 grit.... 1
Finger...0

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well...side note...at least the super glue is off that finger now.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DLJeffs

And when you take on a life of crime you can make sure you use that finger so you don't leave any prints.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

ripjack13 said:


> Final score....
> Belt sander with 36 grit.... 1
> Finger...0
> 
> View attachment 219627


Ouch, you know those emery boards are slow but save the fingers. Next time run the wood on the sander not the finger. I tend to watch for things to use and abuse as previously stated. Have you tried hot glueing an extension on those?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Been there, but with 120 grit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> Final score....
> Belt sander with 36 grit.... 1
> Finger...0
> 
> View attachment 219627


Well, couldn't have been too bad, don't see any DNA on the cookie nor the belt!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Not too bad. Bleeding stopped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Nature Man

After that happened to me once, I started wearing gloves to hold onto the wood. I've managed to scrape holes into more than one glove, but saved my fingers! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> Workin on some “art” from scraps.
> 
> View attachment 219626


Looks like you're complete!!! Good job!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> Looks like you're complete!!! Good job!


Ha! Glad you like it, Barry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Cut up a few apple for @Lumptastic 

he said he likes bugs...
Then planed up a few sticks of bradford pear

had a slight bit of curl... cut this up last spring so it is purdy hard. Had 8 or 10 short, maybe 18 inch pieces of 5 to 7 inch wide stock. Am trying to gather some cutting board stock. I figure this winter, the wife will want me to pull some together.
Also will claim to have made the sister in law a box elder box but, being done on Christmas day, didn't have much picture time before gifting it. (Was still almost tacky with rattlecan poly)

this is my scrap pile from 2 weekends of cutting. The planer shavings go to the dog bed and chicken nest boxes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## trc65

After dinner and before we broke out the sweets I made two swords and a wand. No time for pictures, the great nieces/nephew's had them in hand and were playing with them the second they came off the lathe

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

trc65 said:


> After dinner and before we broke out the sweets I made two swords and a wand. No time for pictures, the great nieces/nephew's had them in hand and were playing with them the second they came off the lathe


Exercise is good after a large meal...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

”Scrap art” completed. Daughter did final arrangement for the way she wants it to hang on her wall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Tom Smart said:


> ”Scrap art” completed. Daughter did final arrangement for the way she want it to hang on her wall.
> 
> View attachment 219889


That'll do if she likes it. Sure is colorful. Got an eye for color, I see. She sure don't do odd angles, does she?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Remember if you post a picture, you should tell what wood is.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tom Smart

Walnut, sapele, buckeye burl, quilted maple, padauk, maple burl, black and white ebony, bubinga, spalted maple, redwood burl, olive wood, wenge, osage orange, ebony, purple heart, curly ambrosia maple.

Can you ID each?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

LMAO!!!! You tha man Tom!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander

ripjack13 said:


> Final score....
> Belt sander with 36 grit.... 1
> Finger...0
> 
> View attachment 219627


Hey, at least it was the belt sander and not the jointer...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Had to find a mid-century modern knob for a refinish project for a friend . Looked around and found this

the brass is the original one and the aluminum is the one you find.when you turn the brass finish off a 4 dollar knob from lowes. This started as a 3/4 inch diameter knob and fell prey to my carbide pen turning tools. Now if I can fake an aged brass finish...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Pretty cool and ingenious! There are brass plating kits available that seem simple - not sure if they would plate aluminum though. Plus there is always brass paint - but would overspray with clear to last longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Probably will use a paint/ clear coat combo. Fortunately these knobs are decoration only. The real pull is a full handle that fortunately was still in place.


----------



## Mike Hill

Cutt’n out little people! This is a project just up Lil Mikey’s alley! It gives him a sense of power and a perverse pleasure knowing he can cut off things he don’t like and add to this he does - as he sees fit!

BTW @Kenbo this is why I asked about scroll saws! I’m using the Dewalt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think Kenbo started with a dewalt, he now has...? I can't remember the name of it, king or something. I have a dewalt. Love it! Far better than my old delta p.o.s.


----------



## trc65

Mike Hill said:


> Cutt’n out little people! This is a project just up Lil Mikey’s alley! It gives him a sense of power and a perverse pleasure knowing he can cut off things he don’t like and add to this he does - as he sees fit!
> 
> BTW @Kenbo this is why I asked about scroll saws! I’m using the Dewalt.
> 
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171
> View attachment 220171


Stop motion animation project???

I swear I can see the cats eyes move from picture to picture......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Is that 13 pics that are all the same?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

trc65 said:


> Stop motion animation project???
> 
> I swear I can see the cats eyes move from picture to picture......


Nope, just something my wife asked me to do. Keep some - sell some. All copies of old photos we have collected - we gots 1000's


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> Is that 13 pics that are all the same?


Those are 13 different. I think I did about 50 for my wife for Christmas - then she sold 3 yesterday. We have 1000's old old photos we've collected to pick from. She bought a couple of old cutouts, but cannot find more - Victorian probably.


----------



## Mike Hill

I confess, I have great admiration for scrollers now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123

What did I do in my shop today, you ask. Made a long clicker pen and a multi (screw driver) tool. About to start on a couple of EMT/Ambulance Sierra Click pens for one of my Grandsons and his girl friend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Nothing much inside the shop, trying to get things cleaned up, buttoned up, and sealed up as much as possible prior to tomorrow's predicted 8-11" of snow (along with high winds). With those winds, everything in the shed will be coated with an inch or two, so tarps over all equipment, moving all my agri-chemicals inside, getting everything that will be buried by snow out of the way. 

High winds mean that drive will be 4 ft plus deep the whole 120 yards of it and will probably be Tuesday before we are able to get out again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> I think Ken or started with a dewalt, he now has...? I can't remember the name of it, king or something. I have a dewalt. Love it! Far better than my old delta p.o.s.


I started scrolling almost 30 years ago Greg. The DeWalt unit didn't exist at that point. The old saw I started on was a solid body aluminum saw that ran with a furnace motor and a V-belt. It has an oil reservoir that you had to continually add 10w30 to or the moving parts would seize up. It was a cool unit but very noisy and it vibrated like a cheap hotel coin operated bed. Then I went to a Ryobi 16" and years later moved up to a DeWalt and then finally to the Excalibur EX-30 that I have now. It's been a long journey. I wish I still had that old aluminum solid body. It was neat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Kenbo only known you since the dewalt, lol. Excalibur, that was it. I got cars real bad. I've an old vintage cast iron delta Rockwell that has that oil reservoir, neat old saw, dont use it but it's in the vintage collectible category. Someday I'll get around to restoring it.


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> Is that 13 pics that are all the same?


Ok, did not know what you meant until just now! Did the post with my old decrepit iphone and have no idea why there were so many pics (same) inserted. But fixed it I hope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, did not know what you meant until just now! Did the post with my old decrepit iphone and have no idea why there were so many pics (same) inserted. But fixed it I hope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Made a three pack of cabinet doors. 4 years is about long enough...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Well, not really in the shop...put a new battery in the Harley. Ran it about 10 minutes and found a fuel leak. Could not comfortably take the air filter housing off to check fuel lines. Think steel and aluminum interaction might be an issue so I'll take it to a garage with better tooling. Had a rolly office chair that sat behind the bike since May and was constantly being moved. It was in a great shape, but no one wanted it. So I took it in the shop and dismantled it, plastic recycling, steel recycling and stove recycling.

While getting the bike out, several tools found their way onto me or the bike. So before putting it back, I rearranged yard tools. Noticed I had 3 sets of post hole diggers. Not needed, so the red handled I pulled to set in a yard sale pile and decided to keep the yellow handled pairs. The red ones were not quality, ACE brand, with lots of play. The handled were crushed in and loose where the implement head was attached. I thought, can't sell these like this. So I took the handles off, used electrical tape to pull the outer cracked red shell back together in some sort of round, cut 10" long solid fiberglass rod and inserted inside the the inner yellow core, drilled the bolt holes and reassembled for both sides. I also added a bronze inner sleeve over the pivot bolt to firm up the action.





Didn't have any resin around so it was all dry fit. Took an hour or so, be lucky to get $10 at a yard sale for them. 

Also replaced 60' of rotted culvert with 15" double-wall smooth bore plastic, $950 for the pipe, was $500 last year, but failed to have time to do the job. Cost $600 to rent a machine, $250 was drop-off and pick-up. Seems like none of them allow you to use your equipment to haul excavators (liabilities). Took 6 or so hours to lay-up a head-wall. It is about 42" high, 4' wide and 5' deep up top. Stones were wet so a lot *heavier* than they used to be.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Sounds a lot like a holiday to me! Way to vacation .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben

Got started on my moms urn yesterday. Black walnut,the lid is cherry,just getting it started.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 10


----------



## trc65

Great looking urn Troy. I know how tough it is to work on a project like this, I had to do the same a few years ago for my Dad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Even though it's nice I just couldn't click like or way cool. This will be the most special piece you have ever made, your mom will be proud.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Made her another 2 doors for under the sink. This will be the last of the easy part. Next is drawers with hanging drawer glides and finding that 'perfect' drawer face for the lady of the house.



these are walnut and American chestnut

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Nature Man

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Made her another 2 doors for under the sink. This will be the last of the easy part. Next is drawers with hanging drawer glides and finding that 'perfect' drawer face for the lady of the house.View attachment 220301View attachment 220305these are walnut and American chestnut


Can’t wait to hear about the drawer guide project. I need to replace all drawer guides in my kitchen. Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nature Man said:


> Can’t wait to hear about the drawer guide project. I need to replace all drawer guides in my kitchen. Chuck


I have a preference for Blum. I like the side mounts. Just me. They are a little stronger in my opinion. Will be sure to try a report on them when I install them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I have a preference for Blum. I like the side mounts. Just me. They are a little stronger in my opinion. Will be sure to try a report on them when I install them


That would be most helpful. I have heavy wooden drawers, and the current guides are garbage! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet

Well, started a wood fire to take the chill off of the single digits morning yesterday morning. Decided to load the stove before heading to work and saw sparks blowing out of the "Magic Heat" stack blower. Not a surprise welcomed with wood everywhere. Dampered down and left for work and had someone come over and babysit the stove until my morning run was done. The lower left 2 tubes had finally flaked through.


So we put in a new unit we had sitting around the last 10+ years.

 It works, but really worthless compared to what we had been using. But 4 holes to 10, no brainer. Decided to buy a new "Magic Heat" unit. Most of the places I called were out of stock and said it was a seasonal product and not reordering. Ah,YA...seasonal, however too stupid to realize this is the season. What kind of drugs are they on? Then I thought, 'farmer math' says let's save a few bucks and see what we can do now. Schedule 40 blackiron fits snug. 

Heavy gauge outdoor conduit is schedule 20, but galvanized. Should have used the 20ga. to increase air flow, but used what was on hand. So, $7.00 for some furnace cement, lathered on schedule 40 pipe shorts and wa-la.


So that was yesterday. Looks rough, so today added a little spray on...and there was enough for the top of the stove...


There was more so I emptied the can on the remaining pipe. 


There, that looks better and saved (postponed) $230-$285 on a replacement unit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65

I've got a new great nephew born on Thursday, the first for my nephew and his wife. Great Grandma (my Mom) has been working on a counted cross stitch birth sampler for the last few months and decided it would be extra special if I made the frame for it. So, spent the afternoon dusting off the flat woodworking tools and working on a prototype.

Only needed the table saw, 5 different router bits, plow plane and smoothing plane. Think I've got a design that will work finally, will make one more iteration tomorrow with a wider beaded inlay and decide between the two.

Walnut with cherry inlay, about 1.5" wide.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Ya gotta clean up that end grain before "they" can identify it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

trc65 said:


> I've got a new great nephew born on Thursday, the first for my nephew and his wife. Great Grandma (my Mom) has been working on a counted cross stitch birth sampler for the last few months and decided it would be extra special if I made the frame for it. So, spent the afternoon dusting off the flat woodworking tools and working on a prototype.
> 
> Only needed the table saw, 5 different router bits, plow plane and smoothing plane. Think I've got a design that will work finally, will make one more iteration tomorrow with a wider beaded inlay and decide between the two.
> 
> Walnut with cherry inlay, about 1.5" wide.
> 
> View attachment 220620


That's going to be an attractive frame. Make sure the rabbet for the cross stitch is deep enough. I made one once for my wife's work and failed to ask if she wanted glass in front of the cross stitch or not. She did. Made it a very tight fit trying to get glass, cross stitch, mounting board, and backing board all in there and still have room to seat some pin nails.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65

DLJeffs said:


> That's going to be an attractive frame. Make sure the rabbet for the cross stitch is deep enough. I made one once for my wife's work and failed to ask if she wanted glass in front of the cross stitch or not. She did. Made it a very tight fit trying to get glass, cross stitch, mounting board, and backing board all in there and still have room to seat some pin nails.


Definitely will. Ran into that problem before with purchased frames for her work. It's 1/2" deep now, but won't make the final cuts until she has it mounted and I know what I'm working with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Dropped a couple pieces of wood and they stuck in a funny shape!




Uprights are willow. Top brace is spalted bradford pear.



Bottom brace is spalted maple. 
One coat of fast dry poly over top.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bigg081

Finished an urn for a friends dog.



Made some progress on a counsel table my wife and I are building.





Yes, those are pocket holes.  I’m sorry.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Well, I'm stretching a bit to qualify for this thread but I think I can make this work. I do a fair bit of my axe carving outside so, my yard is part of my shop. It's also my lumber-yard... Long story short, large Oak up in the back two feet off my neighbor's fence and within reach of his house, been standing dead almost two years now and a winter storm was bearing down on us yesterday, promising very strong winds so, the only woodwork I've been able to make time for lately.

Strapped on the climbing spikes and tied off about twenty feet up. Aimed to drop it between a small-medium Maple and another tiny Maple. Smashed the larger Maple good but didn't drop it on my jerk neighbor's house.









Not bad for having it hit the groung in the dark as the wind was getting started.

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

JerseyHighlander said:


> Well, I'm stretching a bit to qualify for this thread but I think I can make this work. I do a fair bit of my axe carving outside so, my yard is part of my shop. It's also my lumber-yard... Long story short, large Oak up in the back two feet off my neighbor's fence and within reach of his house, been standing dead almost two years now and a winter storm was bearing down on us yesterday, promising very strong winds so, the only woodwork I've been able to make time for lately.
> 
> Strapped on the climbing spikes and tied off about twenty feet up. Aimed to drop it between a small-medium Maple and another tiny Maple. Smashed the larger Maple good but didn't drop it on my jerk neighbor's house.
> 
> View attachment 220991
> 
> View attachment 220992
> 
> Not bad for having it hit the groung in the dark as the wind was getting started.
> 
> .


And that maple is already split small enough for the stove, just needs to be cut to lengths....Nice job. Sure you can do plenty with the wood if you find the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Bigg081 said:


> Finished an urn for a friends dog.
> 
> Made some progress on a counsel table my wife and I are building.
> View attachment 220988
> Yes, those are pocket holes.  I’m sorry.


That is one very long crotch. What is the wood, and did you mill yourself? Can't wait until I see a finish on this piece. Nice job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mr. Peet said:


> And that maple is already split small enough for the stove, just needs to be cut to lengths....Nice job. Sure you can do plenty with the wood if you find the time.


I have this OCD thing about splitting my firewood uniformly but, yah, Ill call it kindling.
Red Oak is like a weed around here and not my favorite for working with, though I haven't done one of my signature greenwood scoops with any Oak yet... and I did say I was going to do one from every wood in the local forests. 

My son did find a critter nest in the center of a knot from a long ago broken main branch. From the entry hole & the nest inside, I fear it was one of the local Screech Owls. I may cut that section out and mount it high up on the wall of my shed under the roof extension. Rest is likely firewood.


----------



## DLJeffs

JerseyHighlander said:


> I have this OCD thing about splitting my firewood uniformly but, yah, Ill call it kindling.
> Red Oak is like a weed around here and not my favorite for working with, though I haven't done one of my signature greenwood scoops with any Oak yet... and I did say I was going to do one from every wood in the local forests.
> 
> My son did find a critter nest in the center of a knot from a long ago broken main branch. From the entry hole & the nest inside, I fear it was one of the local Screech Owls. I may cut that section out and mount it high up on the wall of my shed under the roof extension. Rest is likely firewood.


That's a great idea, Kyle. If there's a natural hollow with entrance hole the right diameter, birds will find and reuse it if you can mount it in a tree somewhere. Birds can be a little picky when choosing a nest sight - things like height above ground, which direction the opening faces, whether the opening is protected from rain and snow entry, etc. Here's a link to the Cornell Ornithology web site that provides info on bird boxes, specifically the eastern screech owl, if you're interested:
Building nest boxes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigg081

Karl_TN said:


> That is one very long crotch. What Is the word and did you mill yourself? Can't wait until I see a finish on this piece. Nice job.


No one has ever told me that..... 

White Oak and no, I did not mill. Bought it from the Amish a while back. We are likely using a matte finish so there won't be a lot of pop to it, but as you can tell it is pretty prominent.


----------



## Ray D

Bigg081 said:


> No one has ever told me that.....
> 
> White Oak and no, I did not mill. Bought it from the Amish a while back. We are likely using a matte finish so there won't be a lot of pop to it, but as you can tell it is pretty prominent.


Beautiful piece by the way. My wife also likes all the furniture I build to have a matt finish. It could be just our imagination but I like to put finish on my tables that cause the grain to “pop” and then apply my matt finish. Seems to work for my eyes anyway. Lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Since under a Wuhan Virus ban from shop - what to do??? Kitchen knives said work on us. So I obliged!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok slight pause in sharpening - have to go change from big valley — Lil Mikey hates big valley!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

@Mike Hill what is the larger knife? I kinda recognize the lower one


The upper one.looks a bit like a wustof...


----------



## Mike Hill

Pretty close! 40 year old Henkel. When Hickory Hollow mall opened - there was a Henkel Store. And I talked my bride into “having” to have one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Been chilling in the outdoor shop. Roughing a bench in. Uprights are apple stump. Seat and back are cherry half log/ slabwood. Plan to sand and grind a bit more on this to bring it all together



these are the things backaches are made of...






Figured I ought to make this a break down unit if I want it to be movable

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Frank that's really cool work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Yep. Snow didn't melt...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

That is indeed kewl!


----------



## phinds

Frank, that's a terrific design. Now you just need to get a big-ass Frostner bit and drill drink holder holes in the end stumps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Was weighing that vs simple tabletop design. I do intend to utilize that feature. It was not an accident that they are almost the same height

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

That's such a creative way to use the natural branching of the tree.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Didn't really do anything in my shop today, have a had a headache all day and just not up to it. But I did pick up some supplies at home depot while we where out shopping. I wanted to get some polysilicon but the depot doesn't Cary minwax anymore so I thought I'd give the varathane a try. I got one can of gloss and one of semi gloss. Picked up some paper for the ros and another rod for the loom project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> Didn't really do anything in my shop today, have a had a headache all day and just not up to it. But I did pick up some supplies at home depot while we where out shopping. I wanted to get some polysilicon but the depot doesn't Cary minwax anymore so I thought I'd give the varathane a try. I got one can of gloss and one of semi gloss. Picked up some paper for the ros and another rod for the loom project.View attachment 221308


Here's hoping that goes away... the headache. The stuff you bought will go away fast enough...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> Frank, that's a terrific design. Now you just need to get a big-ass Frostner bit and drill drink holder holes in the end stumps.


Were you thinking about a Foster's beer and subconsciously it hybridized with 'forstner' bit?


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Been chilling in the outdoor shop. Roughing a bench in. Uprights are apple stump. Seat and back are cherry half log/ slabwood. Plan to sand and grind a bit more on this to bring it all togetherView attachment 221191View attachment 221192these are the things backaches are made of...View attachment 221200View attachment 221202View attachment 221203
> Figured I ought to make this a break down unit if I want it to be movable


Positive thoughts...likely the wood will dry and move in ways to bind the joints.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> Positive thoughts...likely the wood will dry and move in ways to bind the joints.


The cherry is already dry for 3 years. The apple is back inside the shed to dry. I will resize the mortises after some more drying. This is the rough in. I can trim 3 inches off the length and totally remake the tenons if needed. But normally, only one end would need modified if the apple twists. I dry these things disassembled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> Were you thinking about a Foster's beer and subconsciously it hybridized with 'forstner' bit?


Damn type-ahead / auto-correct. It is my worst enema.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Made the start of a penguin....

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## sprucegum

We had grandchildren this weekend and to keep my 6 year old grandson occupied we went to the shop. My wife has been after me to make a small corner shelf for our very small guest bathroom. It made a simple project that took a short enough time for his attention span. He was able to do some sanding and finishing as well as drill a few holes. Used up some balsam popular boards and burl.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> Made the start of a penguin....
> 
> View attachment 221328


The EGG. Good start most penguins start that way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## scootac

Finally getting mid teens and 20s so went to unheated shop yesterday and did a little cleaning.
Went out this morning....14°F.....to see if chainsaw would start....it did!!! Knocked some snow and ice away and cut off a chunk of some kind of maple that's been laying out for ~6 yrs. Here's where the chunk came from.



Hacked, chiseled and bandsawed till I got to this point.



What I was hoping to find!
Only big enough for pen blanks, but hoping to find more/bigger pcs when I start cutting larger pcs from it.
Once it gets warmer.....
A good morning!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DLJeffs

Not in my shop (I don't have a shop) but went over to my neighbor's to see his new SawStop table saw. He got the smaller version that comes with its own foldable dolly. He says the fence is spot on accurate. He bought an after market miter fence and the Rockler tee slot extension for it. Built his own attachable outfeed. Pretty nice set up if anyone is looking for a quality saw that can be hauled out, set up and then put away easily.

Then I used his band saw to trim the top and back for guitar #3.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65

DLJeffs said:


> Not in my shop (I don't have a shop) but went over to my neighbor's to see his new SawStop table saw. He got the smaller version that comes with its own foldable dolly. He says the fence is spot on accurate. He bought an after market miter fence and the Rockler tee slot extension for it. Built his own attachable outfeed. Pretty nice set up if anyone is looking for a quality saw that can be hauled out, set up and then put away easily.
> 
> Then I used his band saw to trim the top and back for guitar #3.


Did you play with any hotdogs to make sure it would work?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

trc65 said:


> Did you play with any hotdogs to make sure it would work?


I really wanted to!! But that thing has to be replaced if it triggers and it's expensive. So no hot dogs were injured during our inspection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

DLJeffs said:


> I really wanted to!! But that thing has to be replaced if it triggers and it's expensive. So no hot dogs were injured during our inspection.


That would be about a $200 test, cartridge @ $90 and blade @ about $100 (not including the hotdog).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou

At Bud’s today to check out his latest work in progress and the wood stored in his barn. Carved from a large, straight, clean white basswood log. Began with a chainsaw, now working with a dremel, knives and stains to detail, age and bring it to life. The neck and legs are so delicate... Will turn eggs for him to put in the nest.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Tom Smart said:


> That would be about a $200 test, cartridge @ $90 and blade @ about $100 (not including the hotdog).


Knew it was costly, but didn't know cartridges were that much!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jonkou said:


> At Bud’s today to check out his latest work in progress and the wood stored in his barn. Carved from a large, straight, clean white basswood log. Began with a chainsaw, now working with a dremel, knives and stains to detail, age and bring it to life. The neck and legs are so delicate... Will turn eggs for him to put in the nest.
> 
> View attachment 221998View attachment 221999View attachment 222000View attachment 222001View attachment 222002View attachment 222003View attachment 222004View attachment 222005View attachment 222006


John,

That is simply awesome....however...you said from a White Basswood log. This does not match, being basswoods are diffuse porous and your wood shown looks to present clear growth rings. Wondered if you meant Catalpa or some other wood?


----------



## Jonkou

He’s been cutting trees more than 30 yrs and called it basswood. White basswood (my terminology) meaning the color of the log was white ish wood. Stains, dyes, flame are being applied to make it look aged. Look under the base and the wood isn’t browns and grays, it’s whiteish as evidenced here.


----------



## scootac

Jonkou said:


> At Bud’s today to check out his latest work in progress and the wood stored in his barn. Carved from a large, straight, clean white basswood log. Began with a chainsaw, now working with a dremel, knives and stains to detail, age and bring it to life. The neck and legs are so delicate... Will turn eggs for him to put in the nest.
> 
> View attachment 221998View attachment 221999View attachment 222000View attachment 222001View attachment 222002View attachment 222003View attachment 222004View attachment 222005View attachment 222006


Simply beautiful!!!
Anybody that wants to see more like that should visit here.





The Ward Museum of Wildfowl Art on Maryland’s Eastern Shore


A waterfront Eastern Shore attraction, The Ward Museum has the world’s largest collection of antique decoys and a unique gift shop.




www.wardmuseum.org





Awesome carvings and exhibits!!! I think the rule is they must be made of natural materials.....everything!!!
Worth an afternoon visit!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jonkou said:


> He’s been cutting trees more than 30 yrs and called it basswood. White basswood (my terminology) meaning the color of the log was white ish wood. Stains, dyes, flame are being applied to make it look aged. Look under the base and the wood isn’t browns and grays, it’s whiteish as evidenced here.
> 
> View attachment 222031View attachment 222032


John, well aware of the artistry that some put into the craft and the color layering and texture manipulation. I was asking because most would not go through the many hundreds of hours to make a non-ringporous wood look ringporous. The nest on top clearly shows distinct growth rings. Most artists would try to mask the rings to limit target focus. So I was thinking maybe it was something that has stronger growth ring delineation.


----------



## phinds

Jonkou said:


> He’s been cutting trees more than 30 yrs and called it basswood. White basswood (my terminology) meaning the color of the log was white ish wood. Stains, dyes, flame are being applied to make it look aged. Look under the base and the wood isn’t browns and grays, it’s whiteish as evidenced here.


Marks question, and now mine, was what wood* IS *it, since it does not appear to be basswood.


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Finished up a batch of cutting boards. Had a local Butcher shop ask for some. Not much imagination in thier request. But here they are, walnut, maple, and Cherry. Long grain and end grain. All are 1 1/2" thick

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## phinds

Are the logos silk screened on?


----------



## wyowoodwrker

phinds said:


> Are the logos silk screened on?


Laser engraved

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben

The stator burnt up on my sled,what a pain. Had to modify the chassis so I didn’t have to take half the machine apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## phinds

Ouch


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yeah I'd say that's toast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

T. Ben said:


> The stator burnt up on my sled,what a pain. Had to modify the chassis so I didn’t have to take half the machine apart.
> 
> View attachment 222378
> 
> View attachment 222379
> 
> View attachment 222380


Stators on my Goldwings are just as bad. Either take the engine out, or disassemble the entire frame


----------



## Gdurfey

T. Ben said:


> The stator burnt up on my sled,what a pain. Had to modify the chassis so I didn’t have to take half the machine apart.
> 
> View attachment 222378
> 
> View attachment 222379
> 
> View attachment 222380


Funny thing, the 84 Wing was notorious for burning up stators. The fix was to cut the connector out and hardwire it to the harness. They would corrode just enough to cause troubles. 

Not sure if that might help you or not with the replacement


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> Funny thing, the 84 Wing was notorious for burning up stators. The fix was to cut the connector out and hardwire it to the harness. They would corrode just enough to cause troubles.
> 
> Not sure if that might help you or not with the replacement


This year Yamaha was also notorious for burning up stators,the stories I’ve heard are guys only getting 3000-5000 miles and they are burning up,I consider myself pretty lucky,I’ve got 12,000 on mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

4 and approximately a ¼ inch cube of maple root stock. This was laying in the yard for about 3 years or so. Decided to salvage what was still not rotted. There sure was a lot of cutting for this little chunk of junk. 












Little bit of curl showing here. The wife thinks this should be drilled for a candlestand. Still think I could find something else to do with it. But we shall see... 
I was hoping there would be 6 inches or so, was going to try that flattery thing on @Jonkou s candle holder. Oh well.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Well, it's a really nice looking little piece. I'm sure you'll find something creative to do with it. If not, send it to me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray D

Still working on my wife’s new sewing room. All new cabinets along the walls and a new sewing table. She keeps me busy

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Ray D said:


> Still working on my wife’s new sewing room. All new cabinets along the walls and a new sewing table. She keeps me busy


Pictures? There are folks here that like looking at cabinets... besides, you currently only have your word on her keeping you busy... no pictures=no proof

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

Fair enough. Lol. I’ll get some pictures up. The kids are grown and married so my wife and I each claimed a room. Hers is her sewing room and mine was my outdoor enthusiasts room.


----------



## Ray D

Still waiting on my Blum drawer slides for a few drawers….. some kind of shortage going on. Had the counter tops installed a couple weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D

Doors are coming next. Working on the maple insert as I type.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben

Got the new stator put in the sled this afternoon, everything is working as it should. Finished just as i ran out of propane.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Timing is everything

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Finally had some time to go in my shop. Made a couple of file handles.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> Finally had some time to go in my shop. Made a couple of file handles.
> 
> View attachment 222782
> 
> View attachment 222783


What species of wood? Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs

Ray D said:


> Still waiting on my Blum drawer slides for a few drawers….. some kind of shortage going on. Had the counter tops installed a couple weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 222647
> 
> View attachment 222648


Looking good Ray. My wife has two things she really likes in her sewing room - (1) really good lighting, as close to natural as possible, and (2) a big empty table top she can use to cut and layout fabric. I also made her a big peg board she uses for most of her thread spools and other tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou

Strange static electricity phenomena while working in the shop today, shavings stuck to everything. 72F and 50pc humidity. Only thing different was put Copper Fit sole inserts in my shoes this morn, could it be?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Likely weather change affecting the ionic charge of your shavings vs lathe which is grounded. Also spinning, rubbing with steel knives, and driving dry wood with an electric motor may also help produce this charge...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I figure if the flickers can do it, so can I. Collected a couple billets of juniper out back and started hollowing them out. Used a 1.375" spade bit in my drill and then chiseled the rest. Once I got a hole all they way through, the rest is easy. I'll cut a bottom that will be attached with screws. And a top that extends out to protect the opening from rain and sun.. I'll shoot a finished shot when I get it done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Trob115

I FINALLY got completely moved into my new shop over the last couple of days. I've had stuff in boxes for almost 2 years, but I finally have everything setup how I think I want it now. I even managed to turn a pecan bowl for a gift to give my grandparents for their 60th anniversary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## phinds

Trob115 said:


> I FINALLY got completely moved into my new shop over the last couple of days. I've had stuff in boxes for almost 2 years, but I finally have everything setup how I think I want it now. I even managed to turn a pecan bowl for a gift to give my grandparents for their 60th anniversary.


Pictures ! We must have pictures !

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Trob115

phinds said:


> Pictures ! We must have pictures !


I'll try to get out there tomorrow and snap a couple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trob115

Trob115 said:


> I FINALLY got completely moved into my new shop over the last couple of days. I've had stuff in boxes for almost 2 years, but I finally have everything setup how I think I want it now. I even managed to turn a pecan bowl for a gift to give my grandparents for their 60th anniversary.


Eventually I want to add a stationary dust collector system, but that's down the road. I also hope I can acquire a planer soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Trob115 said:


> Eventually I want to add a stationary dust collector system, but that's down the road. I also hope I can acquire a planer soon.
> 
> View attachment 222832
> 
> View attachment 222833
> 
> View attachment 222834


Looks like the Kenmore Freezer I just bought. Looks great. Up here we would have had twice as many roof trusses. Did you use open cell or closed cell foam? Is that sprayed onto the backside of exterior metal paneling?


----------



## woodtickgreg

The high ceilings are awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trob115

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks like the Kenmore Freezer I just bought. Looks great. Up here we would have had twice as many roof trusses. Did you use open cell or closed cell foam? Is that sprayed onto the backside of exterior metal paneling?


That is my homemade kiln I built this past fall. Our old freezer died, so I converted it to a kiln. It works remarkably well. It was a whirlpool brand. 

As far as my insulation goes, it's closed cell and is 2" thick on all of the walls and ceiling. And yes, it is sprayed directly on the metal. We hardly ever get any measurable snow, so we don't have to beef up our trusses quite as much.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Trob115

woodtickgreg said:


> The high ceilings are awesome!


Thank you. It keeps the space feeling much bigger than it is. I still have my little 12x12 hunting/man cave room to finish, but I'm getting closer to being done with it. Basically a spot to shove all of my hunting equipment and clothes in a controlled environment. I'm still toying with the idea of bolting my gun safe to the slab in the shop too.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## scootac

I picked up a slow speed grinder and sharpening jig last week. Spent some time this morning putting it together and figuring out where/how to mount the grinder. Need to get a few bolts and should be able to finish it. 
Needs to get warmer to be able to spend more time out there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## scootac

Trob115 said:


> That is my homemade kiln I built this past fall. Our old freezer died, so I converted it to a kiln. It works remarkably well. It was a whirlpool brand.
> 
> As far as my insulation goes, it's closed cell and is 2" thick on all of the walls and ceiling. And yes, it is sprayed directly on the metal. We hardly ever get any measurable snow, so we don't have to beef up our trusses quite as much.


Interesting kiln idea!
Tell us more.....mainly heat source and venting.


----------



## Trob115

scootac said:


> Interesting kiln idea!
> Tell us more.....mainly heat source and venting.


It's post 8398 in this thread. It was very easy to make. If you have any questions, I'll be glad to help.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Trob115 said:


> Eventually I want to add a stationary dust collector system, but that's down the road. I also hope I can acquire a planer soon.
> 
> View attachment 222832
> 
> View attachment 222833
> 
> View attachment 222834


What an outstanding new shop for you! Bet you are ready to rock & roll! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac

Trob115 said:


> It's post 8398 in this thread. It was very easy to make. If you have any questions, I'll be glad to help.


Found it!
Just a 100w bulb and exhaust fan.....simple enough!
Any idea how long it takes to dry a piece such as bowl blanks?


----------



## Trob115

scootac said:


> Found it!
> Just a 100w bulb and exhaust fan.....simple enough!
> Any idea how long it takes to dry a piece such as bowl blanks?


I had some green pecan blanks in my kiln with moisture up to 30ish percent. I think they have been in there about 2 months. I couldn't even get a reading on them today because it was so low. I've never really put a clock on them so to speak, but much much faster than air drying. My pot call blanks that are cut green usually dry in about 2 weeks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Finished hollowing the log, then made a bottom and a lid and a backer board from an old juniper board I've had for quite awhile. Put about an inch and half of wood shavings in the bottom. Then figured out which tree to put it in and put it up. Just the right size for chickadees, nuthatches, might be a tad small for flycatchers but maybe. Hopefully this spring I'll be able to post a photo of the parents going in and out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Thanks all. This is a shot of a chickadee peering out from the other nest box I made a couple years ago. They seem to like this design.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> I figure if the flickers can do it, so can I. Collected a couple billets of juniper out back and started hollowing them out. Used a 1.375" spade bit in my drill and then chiseled the rest. Once I got a hole all they way through, the rest is easy. I'll cut a bottom that will be attached with screws. And a top that extends out to protect the opening from rain and sun.. I'll shoot a finished shot when I get it done.
> 
> View attachment 222816
> 
> View attachment 222817


So, why did you hollow the entire length? Seems to me more work being then you have to make a bottom. Or do you like having a bottom to readily pull for cleaning?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Trob115 said:


> Eventually I want to add a stationary dust collector system, but that's down the road. I also hope I can acquire a planer soon.
> 
> View attachment 222832
> 
> View attachment 222833
> 
> View attachment 222834


Wow, can you provide me the details of the insulation. Trying to figure out what to do in my shop.

Sorry Trey, saw that you already answered this question...after I posted this. Moderators, delete if you want. Thanks for the info; that is what I thought it was.


----------



## Trob115

Gdurfey said:


> Wow, can you provide me the details of the insulation. Trying to figure out what to do in my shop.
> 
> Sorry Trey, saw that you already answered this question...after I posted this. Moderators, delete if you want. Thanks for the info; that is what I thought it was.


No worries! I would highly recommend getting your new shop sprayed if you can. 
It keeps my shop around 80 in the summer and 40 in the winter, even with no heat/cooling running. If I turn on the AC unit, it'll keep it 70 in the summer. It was almost 55 inside the shop the other day with the outside temps around 20.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Wow, can you provide me the details of the insulation. Trying to figure out what to do in my shop.
> 
> Sorry Trey, saw that you already answered this question...after I posted this. Moderators, delete if you want. Thanks for the info; that is what I thought it was.


Talk with several contractors and installers. As for spray foam, most pay the few extra bucks for the fire retardant in shop settings. Runs an extra $1,000 for a 20 x 40 building here. If you have termites or carpenter ants, about $500 extra for the same size building to do the bottom few feet of the sides. A lot of guys use open cell on the ceilings / roof, so if a leak happens (branch), it comes through versus being sheeted elsewhere and hidden allowing more damage. Closed cell is good, but both reflects and carries sound. Open cell on the walls does reduce sound. 

As for application, if you spray it onto the metal, the metal can not breath and can bake the paint after a few summers. Secondly, the wood framing has different R-value than the foam and will react differently to heat and cool cycles. Thirdly, if an external metal panel is damaged, a bit harder to repair. Often easier to buy a new sheet and place over the damaged one. Here, pole barns often get furring strips run between the framing with 2 by material added for stiffness. Then R-board or other backing is used as a medium, then top coated with spray foam. The walls are vented to the roof and the roof vented to the ridge. Adds a lot of work, that is why many pole barns are sheeted with OSB then capped with metal sheeting. The OSB is a buffer between the framing and the metal and a buffer to the foam. It gives plenty of structural support and additional backing for electrical placement. My favorite is having a solid (mostly solid) for every sheet metal screw to hit and knowing there is bit of something every where if needing to add anchors.

I could go on but more important to find out how things are done in your area. I'd think about R 20-27 for walls and R 40+ for ceilings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> So, why did you hollow the entire length? Seems to me more work being then you have to make a bottom. Or do you like having a bottom to readily pull for cleaning?


Actually, it was hard trying to drill the spade bit the full length. The log is about 10 inches long. So I drilled from both ends and then used a chisel to remove the waste, etc. Then I drilled all the way through which made using the chisel to remove the rest pretty easy, since I'm cutting with the grain. It does make it easy to clean the nest if you can remove the bottom or top easily.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> Actually, it was hard trying to drill the spade bit the full length. The log is about 10 inches long. So I drilled from both ends and then used a chisel to remove the waste, etc. Then I drilled all the way through which made using the chisel to remove the rest pretty easy, since I'm cutting with the grain. It does make it easy to clean the nest if you can remove the bottom or top easily.


I might recommend an auger bit. Particularly a higher grade ship auger. Find them at electrical places. (And cheaper at harbor freight sometimes) . 
Anyway, these auger bits come in longer lengths and decent diameters while pulling themselves through the wood.

Spade bits are the absolute most difficult bits to use on endgrain drilling except maybe a cheap forster bit.


----------



## DLJeffs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I might recommend an auger bit. Particularly a higher grade ship auger. Find them at electrical places. (And cheaper at harbor freight sometimes) .
> Anyway, these auger bits come in longer lengths and decent diameters while pulling themselves through the wood.
> 
> Spade bits are the absolute most difficult bits to use on endgrain drilling except maybe a cheap forster bit.


I saved another log and I do have my Dad's old set of auger bits. Maybe I'll try those on the next one. That spade bit caught a few times, either throwing the log around or yanking my drill out of my hand.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> I saved another log and I do have my Dad's old set of auger bits. Maybe I'll try those on the next one. That spade bit caught a few times, either throwing the log around or yanking my drill out of my hand.


Lock the log to a support with a couple ratchet straps? Support can be anything from a bench to a tree. Just so as the straps lock solidly

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac

scootac said:


> I picked up a slow speed grinder and sharpening jig last week. Spent some time this morning putting it together and figuring out where/how to mount the grinder. Need to get a few bolts and should be able to finish it.
> Needs to get warmer to be able to spend more time out there.


Got things assembled and mounted! Mounted the grinder on top of my Dad's old Grizzly lathe that I really don't use......but don't want to get rid of either. Made good use of the space and take out two bolts and the whole thing comes off. Got the bases for the One way jig on there so all set to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

For the first time in a long time - at least 9 months - I did some actual woodworking in my shop today. Sorry, no pictures. I was just happy to be out there and didn't even think of pictures. I cut some old/reclaimed 2x4's down, jointed them, cut them to width so they were 3-square and then glued up into some panels, which will eventually be cut up into shelves to go in some of the bedrooms. Have some metal brackets I bought for mounting. Tomorrow I'll plane them, cut them to final width and length, and sand. At some point I'll finish them with a few coats of shellac and then get them put up.

Got the heat on in the garage for a couple more days, so I'm planning to work on a couple other projects as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## trc65

Still processing some black locust, and ended up with smaller pieces that I'm using to explore some different shapes (for me). These are two I've roughed out. Cut them to final thickness, but left tenons on so I can a little trimming and sanding on the lathe when dry. Tall one is ~ 6.5" in height.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> Still processing some black locust, and ended up with smaller pieces that I'm using to explore some different shapes (for me). These are two I've roughed out. Cut them to final thickness, but left tenons on so I can a little trimming and sanding on the lathe when dry. Tall one is ~ 6.5" in height.
> 
> View attachment 223238


The shapes really compliment what's going on in the wood for both turnings! Have you hollowed them out? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tim, is that shake or tare-out on the taller one, just left of the sapwood and knot?


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> Tim, is that shake or tare-out on the taller one, just left of the sapwood and knot?


Good catch, Mark. I didn't notice that until you pointed it out. Doesn't it seem to you that it must be shake? I mean, for tear-out to follow the grain like that would be unusual but for shake it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> Good catch, Mark. I didn't notice that until you pointed it out. Doesn't it seem to you that it must be shake? I mean, for tear-out to follow the grain like that would be unusual but for shake it's perfectly normal.


Well, being by a knot, I've seen several woods splinter and tare bad, so thought maybe that happened and he worked most out, with plans to get the rest later. As for shake, never seen it in black locust, thus my inquiry.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## phinds

Just FYI, Mark, you keep saying "tare" when you mean "tear"


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> Just FYI, Mark, you keep saying "tare" when you mean "tear"


Yes, I should way my words and zero out on watt is sed.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## barry richardson

Great looking forms Tim! I like em both...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Mr. Peet said:


> Tim, is that shake or tare-out on the taller one, just left of the sapwood and knot?


Yes it is some shake. Actually goes from about the 5:00 position all the way around to around 12:00. Soaked the area with CA after the picture to try to keep it in place.


----------



## trc65

Nature Man said:


> The shapes really compliment what's going on in the wood for both turnings! Have you hollowed them out? Chuck


Yes, they are hollowed to about 3/16” thickness. I left tenons on so I can sand on the lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, being by a knot, I've seen several woods splinter and tare bad, so thought maybe that happened and he worked most out, with plans to get the rest later. As for shake, never seen it in black locust, thus my inquiry.


I am seeing "shake" in some of these pieces, but it is not typical (in my limited experience). In most trees I've seen shake, it was present at the base and usually lessoned as you cut higher on the trunk.

I cut this tree down around the first of the year. So far, I've not seen any shake present (at least not obvious) in the first few feet of the trunk I've processed. However the wood is sitting (slabbed, and end grain sealed) in my shed with mostly below freezing temps, so if there is shake present, it may not exhibit until it warms up a bit.

The area I'm seeing "shake" is where the main trunk has grown around near vertical branches. The piece in the picture above was about 10 ft up the tree. 

I think there are some cut offs that might show this better than I'm explaining, I'll take some pictures this afternoon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trc65

@Mr. Peet 

Mark, Here are some pictures of the "shake". This piece is from about 10' up the tree. This piece was cut off the trunk yesterday, and I cut the faces with a bandsaw today to clean up for pictures.

Closeup of the bottom of the piece.





Bottom and side view.





Side view.





Piece is rotated to show the side and top view.





Top view showing the pith of the branch. Pith of the main trunk was cut out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jonkou

Spent a snowy afternoon with my granddaughter turning tops, then she and Wifey surprised me with a favorite, lobster Mac and cheese…. was a good day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's my kind of comfort food!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> @Mr. Peet
> 
> Mark, Here are some pictures of the "shake". This piece is from about 10' up the tree. This piece was cut off the trunk yesterday, and I cut the faces with a bandsaw today to clean up for pictures.
> 
> Closeup of the bottom of the piece.
> 
> View attachment 223262
> 
> Bottom and side view.
> 
> View attachment 223260
> 
> Side view.
> 
> View attachment 223263
> 
> Piece is rotated to show the side and top view.
> 
> View attachment 223264
> 
> Top view showing the pith of the branch. Pith of the main trunk was cut out.
> 
> View attachment 223261


Thanks Tim. Photos were helpful for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Jonkou said:


> Spent a snowy afternoon with my granddaughter turning tops, then she and Wifey surprised me with a favorite, lobster Mac and cheese…. was a good day.
> 
> View attachment 223266
> View attachment 223272
> View attachment 223268
> View attachment 223270


Someday I'll be lucky enough to have lobster Mac n cheese! We a little country red neck around here - I've fixed Crawdad Mac n cheese though. smoked it on the smoker. I'm too cheap for lobster!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jonkou

Mike Hill said:


> Someday I'll be lucky enough to have lobster Mac n cheese! We a little country red neck around here - I've fixed Crawdad Mac n cheese though. smoked it on the smoker. I'm too cheep for lobster!


Lobster fresh off the boat is cheaper than good steak here. Spent lots of time in NOLA and ate piles mudbugs, can’t pick a favorite between um. You’re eatin good too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Went to hang out with some carver friends the other day. I took a vacuum to work on. Boy, the jeers quickly started. What's that got to do with wood? That's not wood turning. This is a chip group, no electric. Are you lost? Confused old man...and the list went on.

I replied, "This thing sucks, as does most of my woodwork. Wood turning, it turns lots of wood around that 15" power head as it cleans. As for no electric, most of you used electric to cut yours blanks and even rough shape them." After a few minutes of smiles and laughter 3 guys are over checking out how to change a Bissell brush head and drive belt. Was 5 or more hands on the thing at one time. Once together they each took turns running it, cleaning up, "You Know", just to make sure it works right. 

Then I said it was not mine but the church's, and then the jokes started again on another level.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Had a 8” dia. log of Texas Ebony. Cut two bowl blanks and this is what I came out with. The short one was bout an inch taller till I decided it needed just a little more finessing on rim. Oh well, still nice bowl. Walnut oil for finish

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Rocking RP said:


> Had a 8” dia. log of Texas Ebony. Cut two bowl blanks and this is what I came out with. The short one was bout an inch taller till I decided it needed just a little more finessing on rim. Oh well, still nice bowl. Walnut oil for finish View attachment 223395View attachment 223396View attachment 223397View attachment 223398View attachment 223394


Fantastic looking bowls! Especially like the larger one! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wow, my first post in this thread since even longer than Matt @Sprung i think. 

Building temp stairs for back of house. Even if they are going to block the sliding doors, we still have to let the dogs in and out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Found a nasty rotte stump in Daddy's burn pile. Had to look inside it.


Brought home about 5 to 7 small scraps of spalted maple (rotten wood) 

they all looked about this rough to start with. Ran them through my benchtop planer to get this

then sanded to 120 to look closer

some look better ,wetter



largest piece is about 1.5 thick about 18 long and about 8 to 10 inches wide. Smallest is maybe 4/4 x 6x9 at largest point. The wife has been on about making a river table out of bits and pieces. These don't have a lot of factory edges to them. If we do it I will mount them to a plywood backer first, level all chunks with pads as needed. Glued together with fast setting epoxy. Prefill around the chunks to within 3/4 of surface and preferably edge band the table with a walnut thin. Not that I am planning to do it...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Arn213 
Moving some stuff around and thought of you with these....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

Eric @Eric Rorabaugh - you are a very, very bad man……..wait a second, damn this is not even a thread of yours with eye candy- if you didn’t tag me, since I had my horse “blinkers on”, I would have bypassed this and missed it. I was just thinking about asking you for a bm set(s) I really like the last one you sent my way- that was a gift and it was exceptional…………you have any more like it under your bed or in your basement vault (you said you were running out of room to store stuff)? 

Oh I am working on the dimensions for the slabs for you still. I have it, but going to triple check it before I send it to you. 

Arn


----------



## Jonkou

Working on a production run of lamps today and it came to me… a simple jig to keep from getting unexpectedly stabbed.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65

Great idea, one I should adopt when making runs of certain things, but will probably forget by the next time I need it...  

BTW, beautiful lamps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

That is an impressive mag light/lamp. Eyes ain't what they used to be, although still don't need glasses, and am looking for a good one for engraving. Can't see the little stuff like I used to and I am not going to pay the money for a stereo microscope unless someone has one they want to sell me cheap! You use it to find areas to fill in?


----------



## Jonkou

Yeah can see the target much better and allows precision with the fine tip, less overfill makes a cleaner repair. Will be great for engraving. Wife got this rig from Amazon for about $120, a bargain for its capability.


----------



## Arn213

Jonkou said:


> Yeah can see the target much better and allows precision with the fine tip, less overfill makes a cleaner repair. Will be great for engraving. Wife got this rig from Amazon for about $120, a bargain for its capability.


I had a very older version of that swing arm lamp clamped into my drafting table with both fluorescent and incandescent lamps where you can turn both of them on to get close to the color of natural sunlight. They do sell a more sophisticated of it now for task lighting for drafting or for art work on a drafting table/work table that has an LED with similar features as yours. I do know that some versions come with a table lamp stand and/or a clamp into the profile of your work surface. It really is a good item to have and good also for doing photography especially if you do architectural models and want to cast light and shadows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice day today so worked in my shop. Not sure if you've ever seen my shop so thought I'd post a photo. If anyone has any questions about the layout or design or dust collection or lighting...keep them to yourself please.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

DLJeffs said:


> Nice day today so worked in my shop. Not sure if you've ever seen my shop so thought I'd post a photo. If anyone has any questions about the layout or design or dust collection or lighting...keep them to yourself please.
> 
> View attachment 223966


Hey Man, the lighting is perfect 'cept for the tree casting the shadows. Don't need dust collection. Love the miter saw station. Good job on the layout......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hey Man, the lighting is perfect 'cept for the tree casting the shadows. Don't need dust collection. Love the miter saw station. Good job on the layout......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks. It's fluid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Back about 10 years ago, a local door company contacted our turning club and asked if anyone wanted scrap wood for whatever. I thought since i only have a wood burning stove for heat, I probably should gather up a bunch. I managed to get two full trailer loads, most of which was White Oak.
A couple days ago, I found 22 pieces that had been put aside just because. All pieces were under 12" long, or were cutoffs from knots or checking. I decided I would go ahead and try to make some small saucer/plate/bowl blanks. After marking, cutting rounds, and turning a tenon on them, I decided to go ahead and turn recesses on them for stacking purposes. All total, I have less than 3 hours into these. Sometime in the very near future I'll go ahead and make some finished stuff with the blanks. Here is only one picture. Sizes are 4" up to 6 1/2". I did a few way back when I got the stuff and was surprised how well W O finishes out. 

................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Bigg081

Late arriving birthday present.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Bigg081 said:


> Late arriving birthday present.
> View attachment 224026View attachment 224027


Let us know how it works. There may be a couple more sold if it works as advertised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool. Please take the time to do a full review on it in the tool section when you get the time. I'm a fan of makita stuff and I'd like to hear your opinion of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Man, I've been jonesing for a track saw, but really cannot justify one. Maybe someday. That's sweeeettt!


----------



## Bigg081

Mike Hill said:


> Man, I've been jonesing for a track saw, but really cannot justify one. Maybe someday. That's sweeeettt!


Tool, storage box and 55" track w/ the connector to add more together was around $430. MUCH cheaper than the Festool and for my shop it will do everything I need plus more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Its not so much the price, but would it ever get used!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

I have far too few oportunities to partipate in the forum lately, I'll beg forgivness for the following. 

Finally got to spend several hours turning yesterday... yes, you heard correctly, me, the guy who makes bowls with a carving axe and adze did some turning. Though in this case my lathe may be a bit different than yours. 










Yep, more metalwork. Making a new part for the family washing machine, explanation to follow in a separate thread. 
With all the tools and woodworking machinery I have, I've never actually owned a wood lathe but this beauty was my Grandfather's back in the early 1970's. needed to make a large hole dead center on an oddly shaped piece of 1/2" stainless plate steel and turn down a drive shaft to match. It's shop time, I say it counts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jonkou

Nice lathe Kyle. You can get (or make) the part to adapt a woodturning tool rest to it and use it as a Pattern Makers lathe. See the tools on the board to get you started, just like that you’re a woodturner.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Jonkou said:


> Nice lathe Kyle. You can get (or make) the part to adapt a woodturning tool rest to it and use it as a Pattern Makers lathe. See the tools on the board to get you started, just like that you’re a woodturner.


Thanks John. 
Way back when, roughly 1980 I talked my father into bringing the lathe to our house from my Grandfather's shed where it sat since he passed away in 76. I had just started my first woodshop class in high school and really liked turning so I did make a modified tool rest and used it for wood a bit but then graduated high school and went to work in an exhibit/cabinet shop where I had access to all the industrial machines I wanted. Did do some paternmaking work on it to make mechanism parts for exhibits every once in a while, some fancy chisel handles here and there but I've been trying to keep it clean of sawdust the past several years. 
Someday I'd love to get a big, vintage wood lathe when I have the space for it. As it is, this one still sits in my mother's basement some 35 miles from here. Not an inch to spare here and her basement is as dry as any I've ever seen so it's safer there than here but it will be moving north with me, hopefully soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Finally got approval for the post footings that we wanted. I really wanted to minimize the damage to the lilac bush off the corner of the deck. It completely covers in purple flowers every spring and we didn't want to lose it. Took three iterations. So today we wrestled the cement mixer down there and poured the footers. Then we had to wrestle the beast back uphill to the road. I'm the client, what the heck am I doing out there pushing a big ol' cement mixer through the gravel? Anyway, we got the footers poured. Next up: setting the posts. Feeling more and more like we might finally have a roof over half our deck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Jonkou said:


> Yeah can see the target much better and allows precision with the fine tip, less overfill makes a cleaner repair. Will be great for engraving. Wife got this rig from Amazon for about $120, a bargain for its capability.


My niece makes jewelry and was asking me today if I had a light I could recommend to her. Thought of your comment about the one you picked up from Amazon. Would you please share the link to the one you bought. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Jonkou

Nature Man said:


> My niece makes jewelry and was asking me today if I had a light I could recommend to her. Thought of your comment about the one you picked up from Amazon. Would you please share the link to the one you bought. Thanks! Chuck


Wife bought it maybe a year ago, can try find it on Amazon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Started a desk build for my daughter today. Natural edge slab with "river edge" She picked the wood, its Siberan Elm.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Progress was made. The hard stuff is pretty much done. Took our time getting this part right because it makes all the rest of it go so much smoother. All posts and beams in place. There will be a couple short posts where the roof hips come together but all the heavy stuff is in place.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Looking good... really like those decorative Simpson brackets. You get the bolt covers as well or you just painting the lags?


----------



## DLJeffs

The big black brackets on top of the beams were made by a local welder so we'll probably just paint them. Same for the brackets at the bottom of the posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115

I did some poor man's taxidermy work and caped out my turkey and coated it with borax and stretched it out on a board. I'm gonna mount it on a sweet piece of drift wood, along with the wings and skull. I decided the uniqueness of that turkey needs to be remembered in a special way. Pictures to follow, hopefully in a month or so.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> The big black brackets on top of the beams were made by a local welder so we'll probably just paint them. Same for the brackets at the bottom of the posts.


Nicely done. Good welder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Progress was made. The hard stuff is pretty much done. Took our time getting this part right because it makes all the rest of it go so much smoother. All posts and beams in place. There will be a couple short posts where the roof hips come together but all the heavy stuff is in place.
> 
> View attachment 224974


Love that frame work. Wow, very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Love that frame work. Wow, very cool.


Thanks. We're trying hard to make sure this looks like it was actually designed as part of the original house and not something we just stuck on after the fact.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Nature Man said:


> My niece makes jewelry and was asking me today if I had a light I could recommend to her. Thought of your comment about the one you picked up from Amazon. Would you please share the link to the one you bought. Thanks! Chuck


This one is almost identical to it....

Link


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> This one is almost identical to it....
> 
> Link


Link doesn't work...


----------



## ripjack13

Nature Man said:


> Link doesn't work...


Link

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. That one works....
It's price went down to $104 from $119...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigg081

Just needs drawer pulls. Maybe a finish, but my wife really wants to leave it raw

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Bigg081 said:


> Just needs drawer pulls. Maybe a finish, but my wife really wants to leave it raw View attachment 225152View attachment 225151


Very professional looking! What type of wood is it? Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Bigg081 said:


> Just needs drawer pulls. Maybe a finish, but my wife really wants to leave it raw View attachment 225152View attachment 225151


Nice! A water-based satin or matte poly urethane would protect it while not changing the color too drastically. You could apply to the underside of the shelf as a test spot and if she doesn't care for it, no harm done. But it would make it easier to clean... that would be a selling point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Really nice looking piece. I'd go with tung oil if it were mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081

Nature Man said:


> Very professional looking! What type of wood is it? Chuck


Thank you. White Oak.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Got the legs attached to my printer stand yesterday and today installed the drawers. Looks like I'm ready to start sourcing and making my drawer fronts now. Then it's finish time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Progress has been happening on the deck roof job too. Got about 70% of rafters and joists installed. I guess typical of working on an existing house, we're finding a few little challenging areas, such as a slight difference in height of the fascia boards as we go around the new deck roof. We'll figure it out, probably take the slope into account on the farthest outside length. But we're really liking the way this is looking. Even sitting inside and looking out through the kitchen windows, we think the roof is going to make the deck so much better, allow us to keep windows open, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Got the legs attached to my printer stand yesterday and today installed the drawers. Looks like I'm ready to start sourcing and making my drawer fronts now. Then it's finish time.
> 
> View attachment 225250
> 
> View attachment 225251


Drawer fronts can be found through Eric, I am sure


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Drawer fronts can be found through Eric, I am sure


My buddy that has a full on wood shop has a walnut board that has some bug damage on the edges, etc. We think we can get 4 drawer fronts out of it so I'm starting there. I'll probably have to tie him some fishing flies or give him fly casting lessons in return.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

You poor fellow! I hate that you might have to go fishing to pay for your lumber...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> My buddy that has a full on wood shop has a walnut board that has some bug damage on the edges, etc. We think we can get 4 drawer fronts out of it so I'm starting there. I'll probably have to tie him some fishing flies or give him fly casting lessons in return.


That sounds like a great trade actually!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> That sounds like a great trade actually!!!


That depends on how many flies he wants in return. And when it comes to teaching casting, I find it frustrating. I know what to do make a good cast, but I have a hard time explaining it to someone else. I think for most people it takes some time and practice and suddenly they have an "ah-ha" moment when it all clicks - the timing, the smooth acceleration vs jerking the rod into motion, the application of power, the sudden stop with the rod at the proper angle, etc. But if it nets me some walnut drawer fronts I'll give it a go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mother nature is a sneaky little wench with a warped sense of humor. About 9 days ago she gave us 80 degrees and sunny. The lawn greened up, buds came out of the lilac and trees, and we started on the deck roof project. Then as soon as we got well involved, she changed her mind and gave us snow. The mountains have gotten over 30 inches (and we needed it badly) and every morning we've woken up to an inch or two on the deck. It warms up enough to melt, getting everything all wet. Today is I think the 5th day in a row it's been like this... 

We've pushed the roofing contractor back to mid-May now.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## William Tanner

DLJeffs said:


> Mother nature is a sneaky little wench with a warped sense of humor. About 9 days ago she gave us 80 degrees and sunny. The lawn greened up, buds came out of the lilac and trees, and we started on the deck roof project. Then as soon as we got well involved, she changed her mind and gave us snow. The mountains have gotten over 30 inches (and we needed it badly) and every morning we've woken up to an inch or two on the deck. It warms up enough to melt, getting everything all wet. Today is I think the 5th day in a row it's been like this...
> 
> We've pushed the roofing contractor back to mid-May now.
> 
> View attachment 225686


It is nuts for sure. Just talked to my best friend who lives on the edge of Bend. He said it is snowing hard with two inches on the ground. I’ve lived in this part of Washington for 70 years and never seen snow and weather like this in April before.


----------



## trc65

Glad you guys are getting the moisture, even if it's white. We are in a cold wet spell as well. Little over 7" of rain in the last three weeks. Temps are 10-15° lower than normal too.


----------



## Mike Hill

Send some rain to Central Texas - they’re pretty dry this spring!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Mother nature is a sneaky little wench with a warped sense of humor. About 9 days ago she gave us 80 degrees and sunny. The lawn greened up, buds came out of the lilac and trees, and we started on the deck roof project. Then as soon as we got well involved, she changed her mind and gave us snow. The mountains have gotten over 30 inches (and we needed it badly) and every morning we've woken up to an inch or two on the deck. It warms up enough to melt, getting everything all wet. Today is I think the 5th day in a row it's been like this...
> 
> We've pushed the roofing contractor back to mid-May now.
> 
> View attachment 225686


Why did you not tarp the roof?


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Send some rain to Central Texas - they’re pretty dry this spring!


Yes, they are and so are we at the coast. One of the driest springs I've seen


----------



## ripjack13

Well I finished tig welding class last week. I can now tig weld decently. So I made myself a back cap for my torch. I used some left over stabilized buckeye burl dyed red. Came out nice. I just hope it doesn't heat up too much and crack.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> Why did you not tarp the roof?


We haven't opened the roof or removed any roof tile yet. Only built the new roof section.


----------



## Wildthings

nice but should have used snake wood

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> We haven't opened the roof or removed any roof tile yet. Only built the new roof section.


Oh, looked like it was going to be an enclosed roof system. The wood looked like untreated standard SPF. I had assumed the ridge was already tied in to the current roof.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

ripjack13 said:


> Well I finished tig welding class last week. I can now tig weld decently. So I made myself a back cap for my torch. I used some left over stabilized buckeye burl dyed red. Came out nice. I just hope it doesn't heat up too much and crack.
> 
> View attachment 225741
> 
> View attachment 225742


Stabilizing is usually good to 400 Fahrenheit or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> nice but should have used snake wood


Now that there is funny!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> nice but should have used snake wood


You must be referring to my post. 
I actually almost did that too. Just for hah ha's....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> Oh, looked like it was going to be an enclosed roof system. The wood looked like untreated standard SPF. I had assumed the ridge was already tied in to the current roof.


Everything will ultimately be sheeted with asphalt tiles. The design is intended to make the new section conform with the existing roof, so it looks like it was built that way from the start, rather than something we added on afterwards. So it will require opening up a small section of existing roof and installing one short post where a hip connects. We'll remove all the existing asphalt tiles under the new section but won't remove any of the sheeting except where we have to. We're trying to coordinate with a roofing company to redo the entire roof tiles and put the new tiles on the new section so that why the weather has been such a bother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

In spite of a pretty windy day, the guys got about 80% of the new area sheeted. We can get a pretty good feel now for how it will look, how much light will be blocked, etc. Still really liking the design. Electrician stopped by and we worked out the lighting layout too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Haven’t lived in our new place a week and I already want to do an addition

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213

Well, I did a little something different for my 3 sons to celebrate their birthdays as they reach the important years of their lives from teens to adulthood; Dylan turned 21 this past January, Owen will turn 18 this Friday & Dean will turn 16 this May! 

Well, I roamed around NYC in about 2 boroughs (Brooklyn & Manhattan) & found places that happen to have their names in which 2 are placed in a “marquee” fashion and 1 was well, let us just say some street artist got over happy with a spray can and painted on the Williamsburg bridge frame structure (happy to say that I was able to photographed it, before it was over sprayed by the building maintenance engineer).

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 2


----------



## Sprung

Today I finally got to process some apple and smoketree logs I got in the fall. Smaller diameter logs, overall, but got some nice material out of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Looks good. Like that smoketree


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, it's got some nice grain and color to it. It'll be interesting to see what happens to the color over time in a finished piece.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Matt,

Is that 'American smokebush'? I'm looking to add a 1/4 sawn sample to the reference collection some day. Samples finish at 3" wide x 6" long x 1/2" thick. Let me know if you end up with any available. Thanks.


----------



## Sprung

Mr. Peet said:


> Matt,
> 
> Is that 'American smokebush'? I'm looking to add a 1/4 sawn sample to the reference collection some day. Samples finish at 3" wide x 6" long x 1/2" thick. Let me know if you end up with any available. Thanks.



Yes, it is. I've processed everything and it's all small turning blanks of various types and sizes now. It's too late now, but I doubt I'd have been able to get a sample sized quartersawn piece from what I had.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Well, as you might could tell from the posts the last few weeks, the turning bug bit. So today while the ribs were cooking (since I couldn't saw near the grill) . I set to work turning a set of poplar legs. I have some poplar live edge that clears 24 inch width very nicely so I thought I might do a smaller, more saleable live edge kitchenette table.


This being my first try at matching, I figured these would work for a practice run instead of maple or walnut...
The spindles were not perfect but live edge stuff around here doesn't command the big bucks so the few hairline I find, I will fill and sand out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben

Started another bowl,blank is from the trade @EricRorabaugh and I did. I will be taking extra time on this to get it as close to perfect as I can.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

T. Ben said:


> Started another bowl,blank is from the trade @EricRorabaugh and I did. I will be taking extra time on this to get it as close to perfect as I can.
> 
> View attachment 226274


Gonna be sanding on that a while! Wrinkles everywhere.
Seriously though, looking sweet. One of those things your fingers will tell you more than your eyes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Gonna be sanding on that a while! Wrinkles everywhere.
> Seriously though, looking sweet. One of those things your fingers will tell you more than your eyes.


I thinks it’s another defective chunk of wood eric keeps pushing on everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow! That was hiding in that ugly blank?  Seriously, very very nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Turned a hopeful handle for my hollowing tool. Bradford pear. This time the figure showed up

of course the dog thinks "fetch?" every time she sees a 'stick'

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Structure is pretty much complete. Roofers coming Thursday. Still need to finish fascia and T&G under the new roof. It's looking really good. We did get a little water inside last Friday when it rained hard. Just minor stain in a couple spots in the kitchen that will require touch up. Suppose to rain again Friday so I hope the roofers get it water tight on Thursday.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That is a remarkable tie-in. Tell whomever designed it that it blends in nicely. Or at least will when the shingles are complete.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That is a remarkable tie-in. Tell whomever designed it that it blends in nicely. Or at least will when the shingles are complete.


Thanks for that comment Frank. That is precisely what we wanted so it's good to hear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Thanks for that comment Frank. That is precisely what we wanted so it's good to hear.


just showed these to my wife and told her exactly that and she said "oh wow"!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Ever have one of those days where everything hurts too much to move, a tree service crew shows up at your neighbors house and then your phone rings..?














Spent two hours on the Acupuncturist's table yesterday, had a rough nite, got semi functional through the morning... Pretty sure I'm not going to be happy tomorrow. Time to ice my neck.


/

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Such a shame you can't use multiple emojis. That is awesome but at the same time, I feel for ya. That will make awesome bowls and scoops.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben

Had yesterday off for a dr. appt. Spent the afternoon in the garage making more of a mess when I should have been cleaning. Have a lot of sanding to do still.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander

T. Ben said:


> Had yesterday off for a dr. appt. Spent the afternoon in the garage making more of a mess when I should have been cleaning. Have a lot of sanding to do still.
> 
> View attachment 226395
> 
> View attachment 226396


Holy WOW! Can't wait to see the fish finish make that pop. Great form too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Such a shame you can't use multiple emojis. That is awesome but at the same time, I feel for ya. That will make awesome bowls and scoops.


My nieghbor was great, he did the bulk of the truck loading, unloading and stacking while I cut. Never would have happened otherwise. It was definitely an interesting experience running a chainsaw with a 24" bar, having very little sensation or just 100% pin and needles in my hands. 
I'm recovering decently today, despite still having a hard time just typing. But when I go walk up to the driveway, there's this awesome pile of wood therapy up there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Roofing company came in this morning and got us all waterproof. Those guys were fast. Suppose to have rain off and on until Monday. I'll sleep better knowing the rain has to stay outside.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

DLJeffs said:


> Roofing company came in this morning and got us all waterproof. Those guys were fast. Suppose to have rain off and on until Monday. I'll sleep better knowing the rain has to stay outside.


I agree with everyone else, looks like a great design, as if it was there from the start. Looks like there must be a pretty nice view looking out from that deck...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Turned a hopeful handle for my hollowing tool. Bradford pear. This time the figure showed upView attachment 226290of course the dog thinks "fetch?" every time she sees a 'stick'


Nice handle, I'm sure the figure is even better in person too. 
My dog has issues every time I start putting sticks inside the wood burning stove...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

As much as sitting at a computer/typing on a keyboard or trying to drive my truck still hurts a good bit, functionality was returning slowly yesterday and oddly enough, being hunched over my carving stump swinging my carving axe is a good bit easier. I couldn't resist splitting open a piece of that fresh hickory I just got. And then I couldn't resist roughing out a scoop.

Still trying to figure out which Hickory it is. I'm pretty sure it's Mockernut but if anyone has an opinion to the contrary, I'm listening. I really should have grabbed some of the twigs with buds while I had the chance, but my mind was more on the pain in my neck at the time. There were a lot of husks from last years nut crop still around. They sure aren't Pignut and the bark isn't Shagbark by any means and I'm pretty sure Mockernut is the only other choice in this area.







Anyway, sectioned off a pie-cut from a round and just had to start cutting, then just couldn't stop. 
Wanted to situate the shape to take good advantage of the high contrast in the wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man

Never heard of Mockernut! Looks like you are doing it justice though! Chuck


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Nature Man said:


> Never heard of Mockernut! Looks like you are doing it justice though! Chuck


Thanks Chuck. I'm really enjoying working with it. 
I don't even know if any of the true Hickory's range extends down that far to Texas but I'm fairly certain the Mockernut is a north country tree. Mostly the Pecan Hickory's in the south to my knowledge but then I'm getting out of my comfort zone, never even been close to Texas. 
Mockernut and Pignut are some of the most prevalent trees in this area, with a smattering of Shagbarks as well. Hickory almost outnumbers the Oaks around here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

The wood stove has held up well for the past 23+ years, but it’s time to replace some parts and re-gasket others. Chipping out the old cement from the gasket channels is a PITA.


----------



## Tom Smart

As the Beatles said “all together now”.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

JerseyHighlander said:


> Thanks Chuck. I'm really enjoying working with it.
> I don't even know if any of the true Hickory's range extends down that far to Texas but I'm fairly certain the Mockernut is a north country tree. Mostly the Pecan Hickory's in the south to my knowledge but then I'm getting out of my comfort zone, never even been close to Texas.
> Mockernut and Pignut are some of the most prevalent trees in this area, with a smattering of Shagbarks as well. Hickory almost outnumbers the Oaks around here.


Kyle,

The bark could pass for 'Pignut' but if your say the hulls were thick like 'Shag', 'Mockernut is the only choice that comes to mind. The tree looks small enough, was it planted or likely home grown. And there are no 'Shags' close by..... 'Mockernut' has a thicker shell than both 'Pig' and 'Shag' too.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nature Man said:


> Never heard of Mockernut! Looks like you are doing it justice though! Chuck


There are pockets of it listed as native in eastern Texas, _Carya tomentosa_.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Pretty noisy in here today. Won't be long now ....pretty cool toy they brought.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man

That’s quite the operation! Should go fast! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Those are handy as everything!


----------



## William Tanner

Started the next lighthouse. Don't have it totally planned out yet but I'm giving myself until the end of next April for completion. This is butternut for the column, which will be 26.5 inches. I could have done a glue up I suppose but I've had this butternut looking at me since November 2019. Need to finish a platter and will then start spinning the column.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

William Tanner said:


> Started the next lighthouse. Don't have it totally planned out yet but I'm giving myself until the end of next April for completion. This is butternut for the column, which will be 26.5 inches. I could have done a glue up I suppose but I've had this butternut looking at me since November 2019. Need to finish a platter and will then start spinning the column.
> 
> View attachment 226787


That's a sweet hunk O Butternut. Can't wait to see it in the works.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Got into a nice piece of Ash with a sweet crotch.... 
Sorry, I know, infantile but it never gets old does it?
Another one of my trademark scoops from the trees my nieghbor cut down. Far from done but every cut is inspiring.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Adopted brother came up for the evening and wanted something to do. He recently visited home goods and saw what strange prices were on candle holders there. So he sanded and sealed this piece of rose of sharon and laid out the candle positions. I drilled then he looked up the Latin word for hope.


This brother is 24 going on 9. He will never be on his own but he sure has a great imagination and (of course I am partial) he seems to have a decent design eye.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Getting a jump start on charcuterie boards for the fall/winter craft season.





I got the 4/4 walnut slab for free. And folks buy these for $100+. Not a bad ROI, since they are not as time intensive as an end grain cutting board.





Any easy free form shape to take best advantage of the board so, not much waste. And even that goes to the wood stove next heating season.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Tom Smart said:


> Getting a jump start on charcuterie boards for the fall/winter craft season.
> 
> View attachment 226868
> 
> I got the 4/4 walnut slab for free. And folks buy these for $100+. Not a bad ROI, since they are not as time intensive as an end grain cutting board.
> 
> View attachment 226870
> 
> Any easy free form shaping to take best advantage of the board so much gets wasted. And even that goes to the wood stove next heating season.
> 
> View attachment 226869


Looks like they are easy to make! Please continue pics through to completion. Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey

Tom Smart said:


> Getting a jump start on charcuterie boards for the fall/winter craft season.
> 
> View attachment 226868
> 
> I got the 4/4 walnut slab for free. And folks buy these for $100+. Not a bad ROI, since they are not as time intensive as an end grain cutting board.
> 
> View attachment 226870
> 
> Any easy free form shape to take best advantage of the board so, not much waste. And even that goes to the wood stove next heating season.
> 
> View attachment 226869


Once I get the shop up I have a similar board to do the same with. And my idea was to do handles like yours to limit waste. 

Love them!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Getting real close to done now. Maybe one more day to finish up little details such as the window sill, one electrical outlet we moved, the gutters, and the speakers. Be nice the dust and noise will be almost gone.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## JerseyHighlander

DLJeffs said:


> Getting real close to done now. Maybe one more day to finish up little details such as the window sill, one electrical outlet we moved, the gutters, and the speakers. Be nice the dust and noise will be almost gone.
> 
> View attachment 227090
> 
> View attachment 227091


Matter of time, you'll be sitting on that deck with your feet up, enjoying a cold beer and the view.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

A full afternoon of maintenance on the drum sander. Replaced the conveyor belt, rehung and leveled the tables, checked the drum alignment, cleaned and lubricated everything. Back in business

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson

Got these finished today, I was waiting for a buddy to finish the flame part with his CNC. I used to do them by hand, but they were very time consuming, had to carve, use a Dremel, etc... Way easier now, just sand em. If you happened to serve in the Air Force you probably recognize them, Pisspots, they are called, the symbol for Ordinance handlers, I make them for the Air Force trophy shop nearby....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 1


----------



## Trob115

ripjack13 is awesome.


----------



## Trob115

I was mowing my grass when I noticed a stiff vibration in my drive belt pulley. I thought I was about to be replacing the bearings. It ended up being a chunk of a pine cone that somehow worked its way under my drive belt. I am thankful to not be replacing my pulley/bearings.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Couple shots of the finished roof over our deck. Came out really nice. The gutters are darker than they should be but we'll fix that next time we paint. I wanted gutters up before some rain storms last week. Ended up costing more than we estimated - combination of material prices, some design modifications required by the county, and a little inefficiency (my contractor liked to work by himself which means he wasted time going up and down ladders and off the deck/back onto the deck, etc.). But if he'd had a helper or small crew I'd have paid multiple workers so not sure which would have been better. But it's done, looks like what we envisioned, and ready for summer margaritas.










The bunny was just glad all the noise, sawdust and commotion was over ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Couple shots of the finished roof over our deck. Came out really nice. The gutters are darker than they should be but we'll fix that next time we paint. I wanted gutters up before some rain storms last week. Ended up costing more than we estimated - combination of material prices, some design modifications required by the county, and a little inefficiency (my contractor liked to work by himself which means he wasted time going up and down ladders and off the deck/back onto the deck, etc.). But if he'd had a helper or small crew I'd have paid multiple workers so not sure which would have been better. But it's done, looks like what we envisioned, and ready for summer margaritas.
> 
> View attachment 227890
> 
> View attachment 227891
> 
> 
> The bunny was just glad all the noise, sawdust and commotion was over ....
> 
> View attachment 227892


Congrats. Now to figure out how to celebrate with a margarita!!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Couple shots of the finished roof over our deck. Came out really nice. The gutters are darker than they should be but we'll fix that next time we paint. I wanted gutters up before some rain storms last week. Ended up costing more than we estimated - combination of material prices, some design modifications required by the county, and a little inefficiency (my contractor liked to work by himself which means he wasted time going up and down ladders and off the deck/back onto the deck, etc.). But if he'd had a helper or small crew I'd have paid multiple workers so not sure which would have been better. But it's done, looks like what we envisioned, and ready for summer margaritas.
> 
> View attachment 227890
> 
> View attachment 227891
> 
> 
> The bunny was just glad all the noise, sawdust and commotion was over ....
> 
> View attachment 227892


Expand on what the county required modifications were...


----------



## DLJeffs

The county required extra supports where the big beams are pocketed into the existing walls. That forced us to relocate some electrical and sound wiring, and cut away drywall on the inside. They also required more rebar in the foundation and elbow braces between the posts and beams (for wind loads they claimed). My architect didn't totally agree but it wasn't worth fighting city hall. The bunny rabbit didn't have an opinion either way.

I just noticed I took those pictures before the elbow braces were installed. There are now elbow braces between the posts and beams.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Finally got around to a stair rebuild project. I'd noticed a bit of sponginess in one step a couple months ago and found some pretty good rot in a stringer beneath the tread. I scabbed a quick bandaid solution to buy some time until I could get to it.





Since we're thinking about enclosing or redoing this entire porch in the next few years, rather than fully gut and start over I'm removing the fully rotten wood and creating new stringers to scab to what remains.

Stringers cut and in place for test fit and any tweaking... Will hopefully then installed and treads/risers back on tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I made drawer fronts for the printer stand I'm making. Our printer currently sits on a wobbly, beat up TV tray. My neighbor had some reclaimed walnut that he planed down to get good wood - it was 0.5" thick so fit perfectly on my drawers. I used a piece of curly maple I got from Rob (@rob3232) or Eric (@Eric Rorabaugh ) or Mike (@Mike1950 ) for the pulls. Routed a 0.25" deep dado in the drawer fronts, also routed a 0.5" round dado for the finger hole, then made a quick trip to my neighbor's band saw when he wasn't looking to trim them to shape. Not completely sanded or glued yet. Looking pretty good so far. I think the contrast with the walnut will be more prominent when I apply some finish. The cabinet is poplar with 4 coats of wipe on water based polyacrylic.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950

Very nice design, wood and use of it..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice design, wood and use of it..


Thanks Mike. It's taller which makes it easier to use the printer, wide enough for the printer and still have flat top space for collating papers, etc. The drawers are sized for a ream of paper, plus ink cartridges, etc. I'm sure we'll fill the other drawers with junk. But it'll be better than the wobbly TV tray.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man

DLJeffs said:


> I made drawer fronts for the printer stand I'm making. Our printer currently sits on a wobbly, beat up TV tray. My neighbor had some reclaimed walnut that he planed down to get good wood - it was 0.5" thick so fit perfectly on my drawers. I used a piece of curly maple I got from Rob (@rob3232) or Eric (@Eric Rorabaugh ) or Mike (@Mike1950 ) for the pulls. Routed a 0.25" deep dado in the drawer fronts, also routed a 0.5" round dado for the finger hole, then made a quick trip to my neighbor's band saw when he wasn't looking to trim them to shape. Not completely sanded or glued yet. Looking pretty good so far. I think the contrast with the walnut will be more prominent when I apply some finish. The cabinet is poplar with 4 coats of wipe on water based polyacrylic.
> 
> View attachment 228130


Really attractive design! The wood combos work together exceedingly well! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Very cool! At first blush, I thought 8 drawers, but with just 4 pulls I guess it be 4 drawers. I really like the idea of those pulls!


----------



## Gdurfey

Not overly exciting but finally have my air compressor bolted to the floor, put in more wiring, and built the power cord for the compressor. Hopefully get walls up this weekend. Then I can get serious about getting the rest of the shop stuff from my friend’s barn

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC

Slowly getting shop equipment cleaned up and setup. Rust on surfaces were no match for Evaporust and a little elbow grease with steel wool. Opening the bandsaw cabinet revealed a little deterioration of the drive belt, though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

SENC said:


> Slowly getting shop equipment cleaned up and setup. Rust on surfaces were no match for Evaporust and a little elbow grease with steel wool. Opening the bandsaw cabinet revealed a little deterioration of the drive belt, though.
> 
> View attachment 228216
> 
> View attachment 228217


Damn! How many centuries was that bandsaw in storage?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

SENC said:


> Slowly getting shop equipment cleaned up and setup. Rust on surfaces were no match for Evaporust and a little elbow grease with steel wool. Opening the bandsaw cabinet revealed a little deterioration of the drive belt, though.
> 
> View attachment 228216
> 
> View attachment 228217


Yep. Minor deterioration. Schedule yearly maintenance for January and get on with it...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs

a little belt dressing it'll be good as new

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## SENC

I tried belt dressing as @DLJeffs suggested, but only limited improvement so I replaced the belt with a new one instead. I know, a waste of $15, but you can't take it with you, right? 

My other investment in setting up shop again was a real dust collector. I promised myself I'd do this when I got another shop, for both health and to ease cleanup. After a lot of research (and heartburn over cost), I decided on the Oneida Supercell. It just made the most sense in a limited space, so this is my retirement gift to myself.





Having emptied my wallet on the collector, I went @Tclem -style on the lathe attachment using various odds and ends and good old duct tape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs

There wasn't much belt left to dress! You made the right decision.

I got one pair of drawer fronts attached - used the double stick tape on the upper drawer. Worked great and they look good to my eye. I'll take a photo after I get the other pair attached. Still need one more coat of finish on them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

SENC said:


> I tried belt dressing as @DLJeffs suggested, but only limited improvement so I replaced the belt with a new one instead. I know, a waste of $15, but you can't take it with you, right?
> 
> My other investment in setting up shop again was a real dust collector. I promised myself I'd do this when I got another shop, for both health and to ease cleanup. After a lot of research (and heartburn over cost), I decided on the Oneida Supercell. It just made the most sense in a limited space, so this is my retirement gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 228315
> 
> Having emptied my wallet on the collector, I went @Tclem -style on the lathe attachment using various odds and ends and good old duct tape.
> 
> View attachment 228316
> 
> View attachment 228317


That's an impressive looking dust collector.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

And everything is so clean - how does that happen?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Mike Hill said:


> And everything is so clean - how does that happen?


all prep, no work (so far)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Finally got the rabbit hutch done. 4 foot square with lids that open to allow access to the nest boxes as well as the cage.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Pets? Or are you into hasenfeffer stew?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> I tried belt dressing as @DLJeffs suggested, but only limited improvement so I replaced the belt with a new one instead. I know, a waste of $15, but you can't take it with you, right?
> 
> My other investment in setting up shop again was a real dust collector. I promised myself I'd do this when I got another shop, for both health and to ease cleanup. After a lot of research (and heartburn over cost), I decided on the Oneida Supercell. It just made the most sense in a limited space, so this is my retirement gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 228315
> 
> Having emptied my wallet on the collector, I went @Tclem -style on the lathe attachment using various odds and ends and good old duct tape.
> 
> View attachment 228316
> 
> View attachment 228317


Finally!! I've been aching to see this for years man!!!!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> Pets? Or are you into hasenfeffer stew?


Little of pet for the parent rabbits. Kits will probably be sold or raised for meat. Large Hispanic group here helps dispose of various critters

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Instant fertilizer!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

2 weeks one wheelbarrow. I have several rabbits...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Well, not outta my shop, but the office shop. The secret Traeger is smoking a brisket for lunch today! For some reason running a little hot today. Come on by!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Well, not outta my shop, but the office shop. The secret Traeger is smoking a brisket for lunch today! For some reason running a little hot today. Come on bye!
> 
> View attachment 228528


Tempting if it weren’t such a long drive! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Tempting if it weren’t such a long drive! Chuck


Ahhh - what's a wee bit of driving?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Well, not outta my shop, but the office shop. The secret Traeger is smoking a brisket for lunch today! For some reason running a little hot today. Come on by!
> 
> View attachment 228528


I'm late to the party but what's in the pan? Squash?


----------



## Mike Hill

That's the Old Bandera Style (at least my family) sopping sauce. Modified a little - did not have a beer handy last night when I made it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Mike Hill said:


> did not have a beer handy


<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/boqCITo4CpcRYJObHN" width="480" height="343" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## William Tanner

It has been weeks and weeks since I’ve worked in the shop. It was absolutely a mess so I put stuff away and moved everything on wheels out and cleaned the floor pretty good. Feels good now. 

Years ago I presented one of our doctors a turned bowl. Prior to Covid he retired and we discussed turning. One day he came over and we spent the afternoon on the basics to include beads and coves. He went home pretty enthused but the pandemic hit and we didn’t connect again until last week. He called and said that after his last visit his daughter bought him a lathe. I don’t know any other details but my friend said he has been working on bowls but can’t seem to grasp the techniques that are needed. We ended the conversation with the understanding that once my wife gets over Covid, that has not been fun, and when I get the shop cleaned up I will call him. Might ring his phone today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike Hill said:


> Well, not outta my shop, but the office shop. The secret Traeger is smoking a brisket for lunch today! For some reason running a little hot today. Come on by!
> 
> View attachment 228528


Nap Time Now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

William Tanner said:


> It has been weeks and weeks since I’ve worked in the shop. It was absolutely a mess so I put stuff away and moved everything on wheels out and cleaned the floor pretty good. Feels good now.
> 
> Years ago I presented one of our doctors a turned bowl. Prior to Covid he retired and we discussed turning. One day he came over and we spent the afternoon on the basics to include beads and coves. He went home pretty enthused but the pandemic hit and we didn’t connect again until last week. He called and said that after his last visit his daughter bought him a lathe. I don’t know any other details but my friend said he has been working on bowls but can’t seem to grasp the techniques that are needed. We ended the conversation with the understanding that once my wife gets over Covid, that has not been fun, and when I get the shop cleaned up I will call him. Might ring his phone today.
> 
> View attachment 228530


That is AWESOME - I can only aspire!


----------



## William Tanner

Mike Hill said:


> That is AWESOME - I can only aspire!


Thanks Mike. My friend will be here in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Needed to put knife to wood. Haven't done a simple spoon in a while. Just an axe and two knives.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Walnut?


----------



## JerseyHighlander

woodtickgreg said:


> Walnut?


Yep, Black Walnut to be specific. 
Some real nice color variations including some nice streaks of purple. This having started off way more dry than the bowl I carved from it, hopefully some of the color variations will stick around this time. Still in the rough right now, letting it dry. Can't wait to put the first coat of oil on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Rain this afternoon shut down outside jobs so put some Hackberry on the lathe.





Larger bowl is 10" diameter. Hollow form is 5.5" tall and 3.5" diameter. Good to get a little turning time, it's been too long.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 9


----------



## William Tanner

Very nice Tim. Did you do that all today? As I recall you have almost the whole tree left so we can look forward to seeing some more creations at some point.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Just this afternoon. Already had sections cut to length and pith removed, so just a little bandsaw work before turning.

This wasn't a huge tree, so only a few bowls to go from the wood that's left. I probably have 10' length of the tree to cut, but that is all 8"diameter or less. Planning on lots of hollow forms and spindle blanks. 

Have many more hackberry trees on the property though, plan on cutting a much larger one this fall after leaf drop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Those bowls are really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

Winners all! Certainly a variety of shapes in that beautiful wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

trc65 said:


> Just this afternoon. Already had sections cut to length and pith removed, so just a little bandsaw work before turning.
> 
> This wasn't a huge tree, so only a few bowls to go from the wood that's left. I probably have 10' length of the tree to cut, but that is all 8"diameter or less. Planning on lots of hollow forms and spindle blanks.
> 
> Have many more hackberry trees on the property though, plan on cutting a much larger one this fall after leaf drop.


That's a nice afternoon's work. You really got some nice wood out of that tree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Walls done in the shop;well, framed…. Now for power. Cross posted in my other build thread

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Finished my Black Walnut spoon today. Will elaborate in the carving forum but took a few pics both before and after oiling. Literally right after, couldn't wait.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander

2nd half of today, thinking about starting another carving, but have been putting off a special carving accessory far too long. Haven't had the right wood until recently. 

Decided it was time for a "turning" project so, broke out my lathe on a stick and;
Made a big ole Hickory KaBanger!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Now you're talkin'!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Been working here and there to get the garage back into working shape again - it's been a while. Last night I put up the replacement lights. I was down to 2 of the 18 fixtures working, so not much light. It's nice and bright out there again! Last night I also finished up a charcuterie board for my in-laws. Hopefully I'll be diving into some projects again very soon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben

Started a few small bowls and made a couple pens today,oh ya,and blew up two pens today. Got a little sanding left to do on the bowls. Bowls are erc and cherry,pens are the icon kit in red line and dyed/stabilized maple.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man

You've really been busy! Really like the ERC! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Was going through some stuff on the back porch and realized I had never used anything out of the off cuts from @The100road so I picked one out before I repacked the box of lathe threatened chunks. 



no that is not going in the chicken house before you even ask. It was claimed by the wife when I brought the blank in the house. I didn't want to turn off the white or the sparkling green.on each end so the integrated stand was my solution

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Tom Smart

You know what’s unsettling? When you turn on your planer, hear a metallic rattle and this falls on the floor.





I took all the covers off and could find nothing that remotely looks like a place it could come from. Put everything back together and planed the pieces without trouble. It’s one of those shop mysteries that may never be solved.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ooohhhh. Glad it worked after that. Hope it was just "there" and not missing from somewhere important

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man that would drive me absolutely nutz looking for where it could have come from.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

I move my dust collection hose from machine to machine. I can’t help but wonder if it came from one of the other machines.

Now I’m more paranoid.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Greenacres2

@Tom Smart It's been 6-8 years since i swapped my DW735 cutter head, but that nut looked familiar. I just looked at the ByrdTool.com site, and if that nut takes a 15/16" or 24 mm wrench--there's a chance it could be the drive pulley nut. The install manual can be found HERE and it's pretty thorough. Might be worth a look at page 6. I didn't look at the rest, and i don't recall much else in the way of hex nuts. Good luck!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Greenacres2 said:


> @Tom Smart It's been 6-8 years since i swapped my DW735 cutter head, but that nut looked familiar. I just looked at the ByrdTool.com site, and if that nut takes a 15/16" or 24 mm wrench--there's a chance it could be the drive pulley nut. The install manual can be found HERE and it's pretty thorough. Might be worth a look at page 6. I didn't look at the rest, and i don't recall much else in the way of hex nuts. Good luck!!


Earl, you, sir, are a wizard. I looked at page 6, went directly to the shop, removed the cover and (as Emeril would say) BAM! That is exactly what it is. And I took that cover off earlier and did not notice it missing. The pulley is still fully seated, even after running the machine to finish my project. THANK YOU EARL!

Now I can sleep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 2


----------



## Greenacres2

Awesome!! That could have gotten nasty. My Byrd Shelix was in a great upgrade, hope you’re liking yours. Pleasant dreams!!
Earl

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds

What a terrific example of how helpful Wood Barter can be. Tom, that's great that Earl gave you a quick solution to the issue.

Reactions: Agree 11


----------



## Tom Smart

Greenacres2 said:


> Awesome!! That could have gotten nasty. My Byrd Shelix was in a great upgrade, hope you’re liking yours. Pleasant dreams!!
> Earl


Mine is a Grizzly, Earl. I agree it is a great upgrade.



phinds said:


> What a terrific example of how helpful Wood Barter can be. Tom, that's great that Earl gave you a quick solution to the issue.


Amen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greenacres2

From what I’ve read, the Grizzly version sounds great as well. Back when I bought, Grizzly’s price for Byrd and their own was about dead even, and I had a free shipping on the Byrd. So I bought Byrd from grizzly for less than their own. And, it’s probably like good wine—after the first glass my tastes aren’t refined enough to know the difference!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wombat

I've been overseas for 6 weeks, first time back home in ten years! :)

I finally had a chance to top up my ETSY shop. 
All were done using my "split frame" system with the first three being spotted gum and the last is a Jarrah frame.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Your work is always museum quality! That blue inlay one is dynamite! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

JerseyHighlander said:


> 2nd half of today, thinking about starting another carving, but have been putting off a special carving accessory far too long. Haven't had the right wood until recently.
> 
> Decided it was time for a "turning" project so, broke out my lathe on a stick and;
> Made a big ole Hickory KaBanger!
> View attachment 228674View attachment 228672View attachment 228673View attachment 228671


Keep it away from my wife!!!!! Looks like a Lil Mikey Banger to me!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson

My shoulder surgery is coning along well enough to start dabbling around in the shop again, got out this dry roughout and trued it up. Marked out the lines for a carved spiral design. It's mulberry, probably not the greatest carving wood, but I'm going to have a go at it, I will let ya know how it goes...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Just carving a spoon in well-seasoned mulberry - not too bad. Can't wait to see the finished product. Done a couple of spiral designs - lotta work - but look good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> My shoulder surgery is coning along well enough to start dabbling around in the shop again, got out this dry roughout and trued it up. Marked out the lines for a carved spiral design. It's mulberry, probably not the greatest carving wood, but I'm going to have a go at it, I will let ya know how it goes...
> View attachment 229662


Barry, please post pictures of your technique and progress (for us inquiring minds and shameless copycats).

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Barry, please post pictures of your technique and progress (for us inquiring minds and shameless copycats).


Will do, step one is in the picture above; use a large compass or trammel points (shown above). anchor one end in a peg secured in the tool rest hole in the banjo. It takes some trial and error to get the arc of the line to start and end where you want them to, adjusting the distance of the banjo and the span of the points, but once you get it, lock it down, and draw your line, move to the next index setting (in my case I'm dividing into 12 sections) and repeat...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 2 | Useful 1


----------



## T. Ben

barry richardson said:


> My shoulder surgery is coning along well enough to start dabbling around in the shop again, got out this dry roughout and trued it up. Marked out the lines for a carved spiral design. It's mulberry, probably not the greatest carving wood, but I'm going to have a go at it, I will let ya know how it goes...
> View attachment 229662


----------



## SENC

In addition to unpacking my new saw, I finished up a bottle opener (thanks @Tom Smart for your recommendation of them)then. When I'd first seen one this idea came to mind, and thought this would be another good way to knock some more rust off turning and finishing. A nice piece of cocobola with a bit of sapwood, finished with pure tung oil.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Nice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

Looks good.


----------



## SENC

Here's a little project I've been working on. I've been trying to figure out a use for the connecting rods and pistons I took out of my Seven during the engine rebuild, and the bathroom in the shop a friend and I have taken for our cars and storage needed a paper towel holder... so I milled some slots in a piece of aluminum plate and turned down some aluminum rod and, voila!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 2


----------



## Nature Man

SENC said:


> Here's a little project I've been working on. I've been trying to figure out a use for the connecting rods and pistons I took out of my Seven during the engine rebuild, and the bathroom in the shop a friend and I have taken for our cars and storage needed a paper towel holder... so I milled some slots in a piece od aluminum plate and turned down some aluminum rodd and, voila!
> 
> View attachment 229889View attachment 229890


Genius!!!


----------



## Gdurfey

SENC said:


> Here's a little project I've been working on. I've been trying to figure out a use for the connecting rods and pistons I took out of my Seven during the engine rebuild, and the bathroom in the shop a friend and I have taken for our cars and storage needed a paper towel holder... so I milled some slots in a piece od aluminum plate and turned down some aluminum rodd and, voila!
> 
> View attachment 229889View attachment 229890


Love stuff like this.


----------



## Mike Hill

Maker, Maker!!!


----------



## Tom Smart

@SENC how’s that bottle opener workin out?


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @SENC how’s that bottle opener workin out?


Off to a good start, but I really need to test to see how many it can open in a single night.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Party at Henry’s!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Does right in front of shop count?? We are heading to Florida in a few weeks and wanted to finally put roof racks on the topper. I have a bunch of parts but actually started mostly over….again. Have a small fortune in pieces and parts. Of course most of it is still packed away in my buddy’s barn. So close yet so far away. 

Anyway, I always procrastinate when it comes to drilling holes in things like trucks and toppers but these gutter pieces were easy to place and mount. Nice to be doing things other than just trying to get moved in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

Finally finished up my french cleat wall and dust collection hose switcher (plus 1 small tool holder for my brad nailer). I need to add one more reducer and fitting, and finalize my lathe dc setup (found a product I think will work better than my cheap homemade version). A fence for my DP and more tool holders for the wall are the next projects, though likely those will have to wait a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Tearing it down...sorta
We'll be left with a "playn" patio about 20x20. 10' under tin. Framing up a new wall for a mower yard stuff shed 10x20 with rear door access.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner

The youngest is getting married next year and I’m Making two goblets with captured rings. Started this morning and look at this dang crack. I have a whole lot of wood still to remove right there. I’m thinking Titebond.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Jonkou

You’re making pieces that will have two lifetimes of special meaning. IMO the cracks are severe and in the most critical place, if they don’t turn away throw them away and start over. You have plenty of time and the kids deserve your very best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

Titebond won't fill cracks and needs wood to wood contact for a good bond. If you think the crack will turn away, I'd soak it with thin CA to penetrate followed by medium to fill the crack. If it won't turn away, I agree with John.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Or.... mix a bunch of fine sawdust from that goblet with some epoxy and fill the cracks that way. Done well, you have to look real hard to see the repair.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Thanks for the feedback. I’m pretty sure by the time I turn it down to pencil size it will destruct no matter what I do

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## FLQuacker

The old shop is gonna work out great for our patio and still house the mowers and other stuff.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Wildthings

are those hubcaps?


----------



## FLQuacker

Wildthings said:


> are those hubcaps?


Yea..left is off a Carmen Ghia, probably around a 1960. Right is off my GF's 1972 Ford F100.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Been making just a couple bottle openers for a customer....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

Schroedc said:


> Been making just a couple bottle openers for a customer....
> 
> View attachment 230734


That’s awesome!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

@Schroedc , Colin, but when are you going into production mode????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## phinds

WOW. That customer really likes his beer!

Seriously though, is that some kind of medical thing?


----------



## Greenacres2

97 bottle openers on the table, 97 bottle openers. Take one down and pass it around...
Those look awesome!!
earl

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

phinds said:


> WOW. That customer really likes his beer!
> 
> Seriously though, is that some kind of medical thing?



Use it wrong and you might need medical attention.....

Nope, just the Ruth Niles opener for the gift catalog for the Alumni group.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Gdurfey said:


> @Schroedc , Colin, but when are you going into production mode????



Maybe Thursday....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FLQuacker

Acid staining

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

FLQuacker said:


> Acid staining



UH ... Wane, you're saying you did this on purpose?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

FLQuacker said:


> Acid staining
> View attachment 230738


please come do our driveway. How about concrete foundation walls? Being vertical, would it still work or would the process need to be adjusted due to vertical? By the way, LOOKS GREAT!!!

Given Paul's comment, it instantly reminded me of the sandstone here in this region of Colorado, specifically Garden of the Gods


----------



## FLQuacker

phinds said:


> UH ... Wane, you're saying you did this on purpose?


Lol...it's all the craze now! Get with it man :)


----------



## FLQuacker

Gdurfey said:


> please come do our driveway. How about concrete foundation walls? Being vertical, would it still work or would the process need to be adjusted due to vertical? By the way, LOOKS GREAT!!!
> 
> Given Paul's comment, it instantly reminded me of the sandstone here in this region of Colorado, specifically Garden of the Gods


Next few days I'll seal it with an acrylic. Enhances the colors and should gloss it up a bit. Although the flat mate is appealing to me also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

FLQuacker said:


> Lol...it's all the craze now! Get with it man :)


OK, "crazy" I get

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Was looking at blanks while discussing what I had that would work for high school woodshop with @Hannison . The third blank /chunkojunk kept getting in my way so I trimmed it up. I plan to drill it with a forstner and see how it looks with a lamp in it. If I don't like that, I will extend the hollow on down and insert a large glass tube to make a wet vase.





cherry stump from my dad's fence row. About 8 inches tall and 5 inches at the bottom and around 2.5 at the neck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I did a little of my kind of turning this morning ... okay, I hear all you wood turners chuckling, knock it off. Cork is a kind of wood and it was turning around and around and I imparted a shape to it. Ergo, I was turning.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> I did a little of my kind of turning this morning ... okay, I hear all you wood turners chuckling, knock it off. Cork is a kind of wood and it was turning around and around and I imparted a shape to it. Ergo, I was turning.
> 
> View attachment 230926


I love it!!


----------



## DLJeffs

I wrapped all the guides and a little trim wrap in front of the grip and applied epoxy to the first two sections today. I'll epoxy the back two sections tomorrow. I'll post a photo when it's done.

Finished this rod yesterday. It's a 10 wt with removable fighting butt. I used some old Herter's silver/black variegated thread a buddy sent me, kind of retro look. Nothing fancy but I like it. I was using Flex Coat epoxy on the thread wraps but I ordered the reel seat and guides from Proof Fly Fishing, I had them send me new epoxy as well. I like this new stuff better than the Flex Coat (maybe Flex Coat has improved their's as well, it's been awhile since I bought new epoxy). I think the bubbles dissipate faster and it sets up a little faster so you don't need to have the rod in the turner as long.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday and today I did something that I haven't done in far, far, far too long - actual woodworking!

More than a year ago I started preparing lumber for a pair of desks for my boys' bedrooms - boards cut to rough length, run through the planer, and some glued up to make legs from. Then it sat as a pile of boards. Been moved around quite a few times. Yesterday I finally got to continuing work on them.

Now at the point where they are ready for finishing - which I plan to start working on tomorrow. Soft maple w/ walnut thins for panels. The tops have live edge at the front.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Sprung said:


> Yesterday and today I did something that I haven't done in far, far, far too long - actual woodworking!
> 
> More than a year ago I started preparing lumber for a pair of desks for my boys' bedrooms - boards cut to rough length, run through the planer, and some glued up to make legs from. Then it sat as a pile of boards. Been moved around quite a few times. Yesterday I finally got to continuing work on them.
> 
> Now at the point where they are ready for finishing - which I plan to start working on tomorrow. Soft maple w/ walnut thins for panels. The tops have live edge at the front.
> 
> View attachment 231116
> 
> View attachment 231117


Those are going to be exceptionally nice! Love the contrasting woods! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Finally finished the finish on this hollow form. Tried and True Original followed by spray lacquer. 





And because some (looking at you @Nubsnstubs) like to look at bottoms….

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

Tom Smart said:


> Finally finished the finish on this hollow form. Tried and True Original followed by spray lacquer.
> 
> View attachment 231119
> 
> And because some (looking at you @Nubsnstubs) like to look at bottoms….
> 
> View attachment 231120


Love your hollow form! Looks great in the background of your kitchen! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds

Great HF. "Black gum" --- is that tupelo or some other black gum?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tom Smart said:


> Finally finished the finish on this hollow form. Tried and True Original followed by spray lacquer.
> 
> View attachment 231119
> 
> *And because some (looking at you @Nubsnstubs) like to look at bottoms….*
> 
> View attachment 231120



Oooohhhh, love that bottom. hehehe
Really good looking form, Tom. What caused the lighter streaks on the outer ring of the foot/bottom? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Sweet vase! Thats a keeper

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

phinds said:


> Great HF. "Black gum" --- is that tupelo or some other black gum?


I believe it is Tupelo.


----------



## Tom Smart

Nubsnstubs said:


> Oooohhhh, love that bottom. hehehe
> Really good looking form, Tom. What caused the lighter streaks on the outer ring of the foot/bottom? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry, I believe you are seeing a reflection of the kitchen lights.


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Sweet vase! Thats a keeper


 Actually, Barry, I hope it’s a seller at the upcoming craft event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Really like the shape. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Had a incubator motor go out so I slapped a manual turning crank together.

had to Jerry rig a connector...

the handle was laying around the shop area being threatened by all the plastic handle garden tools...

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Cleaning and moving the same boxes again!! Oh well. I have made the decision to go and get the shop stuff out of my buddie's barn. A year is long enough! Wanted to get insulation, sheetrock, tape, mud, etc. beforehand, but.......life is life. Oh, life is good, great even; just never enough time. If Denise would allow me to retire I would have some other excuse. 

I had those water problems in the shop, but I bought some what I am hoping is good caulk and went along the floor plate/concrete and will hopefully keep the water out of the sanctuary now. Am also hoping that when I install the garage door opener I can put a little extra pressure on the seal and help the situation.

I do admit I am tired of moving the same boxes multiple times; but oh well.....it is progress and I need progress right now!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

For me, the biggest risk of moving in before finishing the sheet rock, paint, trim, etc. is I'll decide "it's good enough" and will never finish all that stuff.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> For me, the biggest risk of moving in before finishing the sheet rock, paint, trim, etc. is I'll decide "it's good enough" and will never finish all that stuff.


thought of that. might happen in wood shop area, but the sanctuary has to get insulation and sheetrock as I want to heat it and keep paints and such in there during the winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

DLJeffs said:


> For me, the biggest risk of moving in before finishing the sheet rock, paint, trim, etc. is I'll decide "it's good enough" and will never finish all that stuff.


Do you plan to seal the floor? Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey

Nature Man said:


> Do you plan to seal the floor? Chuck


I did. Very similar to an epoxy coating but the company doesn't call it epoxy. Tough as they said it would be so far!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> I did. Very similar to an epoxy coating but the company doesn't call it epoxy. Tough as they said it would be so far!!!


Just remembered I think you already told us about the floor! Sorry I repeated the query! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

I've wanted to make myself some oyster knives for a while (or at least make my own handles for purchased blade blanks), and received some blanks recently... then started thinking about the challenges and that I should probably start more simply... so worked on my first marking knife today.





The wood is a piece of stabilized chinaberry I had from way back. Definitely learned a few things, chief among them that our knife buddies have serious skills and patience and that I need to work on my belt sanding skills.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## trc65

I read your first sentence and then looked at the knife and thought man that is one serious oyster knife!  

Then I read the rest of your post. Nice looking marking knife. After making one a few years ago, I came to the same conclusion as you. The knife guys have some serious skills. Good luck on your journey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Listening to the mind numbing drone....

Doing a sign in a rustic panel my neighbor made up. He provides the panel and artwork, I lay it out for him, show him the 3D simulation and then cut it for him. This is a gift he's doing for his kid to hang in the business he owns

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## eaglea1

Working on some cribbage boards for the weekend craft show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hey Randy, they're telling you that you need carshield.  What cnc is that?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## eaglea1

That's a Shapeoko XL by Carbide 3D Eric, along with VCarve Pro software. Those damn commercials drive me nuts.
The medicare ones are so stupid I've got to the point where I just mute them. My wife says I need another monitor 
in the shop. She just can't take a joke. LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

trc65 said:


> I read your first sentence and then looked at the knife and thought man that is one serious oyster knife!


Thought the exact same thing!!! Someone was gonna need one of them chain mail gloves to open their oysters!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

eaglea1 said:


> That's a Shapeoko XL by Carbide 3D Eric, along with VCarve Pro software. Those damn commercials drive me nuts.
> The medicare ones are so stupid I've got to the point where I just mute them. My wife says I need another monitor
> in the shop. She just can't take a joke. LOL


Hmmmm.....that one monitor is bigger than my TV set!


----------



## DLJeffs

The spring clamp counter-weights to tilt the swinging Pabst lamp are a nice touch too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> The spring clamp counter-weights to tilt the swinging Pabst lamp are a nice touch too.


Shush! That could Wisconsin Redneck Style!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1

Mike Hill said:


> Shush! That could Wisconsin Redneck Style!


Ack yeah hey!


----------



## JerseyHighlander

SENC said:


> I've wanted to make myself some oyster knives for a while (or at least make my own handles for purchased blade blanks), and received some blanks recently... then started thinking about the challenges and that I should probably start more simply... so worked on my first marking knife today.
> 
> View attachment 231558
> 
> The wood is a piece of stabilized chinaberry I had from way back. Definitely learned a few things, chief among them that our knife buddies have serious skills and patience and that I need to work on my belt sanding skills.


Looks pretty good from here. Connor @Bear Custom Builds will do rough shaping with the belt sander but then most of the finish shaping and smoothing is with fine rasps & files, keeping the rasps away from the steel or course.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac

I picked up a piece of crotch wood, oak?, a couple years ago and finally cut it. Watched a couple YT videos to learn how and fired up the chainsaw. Piece was big enough had to cut from both sides.....and cuts didn't quite meet up.....but close enough. Still have to cut the bowl blanks yet.
Maybe tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## Nature Man

scootac said:


> I picked up a piece of crotch wood, oak?, a couple years ago and finally cut it. Watched a couple YT videos to learn how and fired up the chainsaw. Piece was big enough had to cut from both sides.....and cuts didn't quite meet up.....but close enough. Still have to cut the bowl blanks yet.
> Maybe tomorrow.


Pics?


----------



## scootac

Nature Man said:


> Pics?


Didn't think to take any, was hungry and thinking about getting supper started!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

scootac said:


> Didn't think to take any, was hungry and thinking about getting supper started!


Sounds like me. "There, I'm done. Where's my camera?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## scootac

Nature Man said:


> Pics?


Here ya go!







This is a piece I scrounged from a logging site, so don't blame me for how it was orginally cut....it was free!
Probably not going to be anything great since some cracks down the middle....still a learning experience.
It is oak.

Would appreciate any comments on how to proceed from here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

If it's over 4" thick, maybe you could do something like this. It's 4 3/4" wide at the bottom of the bowl, 7 1/2" wide, and 5 3/4" tall. Walls are just over 1/8" thick throughout except for the pedestal. It is hollow and 1 1/2" deep with 1/4 thickness.

If you could save all the natural edge, I believe it would make for a good looking piece that will challenge you that you would enjoy later. I don't see too much in this piece to cause you any worry's. I also do not think your piece shown is Oak.








.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

Nubsnstubs said:


> If it's over 4" thick, maybe you could do something like this. It's 4 3/4" wide at the bottom of the bowl, 7 1/2" wide, and 5 3/4" tall. Walls are just over 1/8" thick throughout except for the pedestal. It is hollow and 1 1/2" deep with 1/4 thickness.
> 
> If you could save all the natural edge, I believe it would make for a good looking piece that will challenge you that you would enjoy later. I don't see too much in this piece to cause you any worry's. I also do not think your piece shown is Oak.View attachment 231819
> 
> View attachment 231820
> 
> 
> .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Never would thought of this as an idea for this blank.This is what makes turning interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scootac

Nubsnstubs said:


> If it's over 4" thick, maybe you could do something like this. It's 4 3/4" wide at the bottom of the bowl, 7 1/2" wide, and 5 3/4" tall. Walls are just over 1/8" thick throughout except for the pedestal. It is hollow and 1 1/2" deep with 1/4 thickness.
> 
> If you could save all the natural edge, I believe it would make for a good looking piece that will challenge you that you would enjoy later. I don't see too much in this piece to cause you any worry's. I also do not think your piece shown is Oak.View attachment 231819
> 
> View attachment 231820
> 
> 
> .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks!
Nice looking piece you have there.....not sure if I'm at that level.
What kind of wood is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

scootac said:


> Thanks!
> Nice looking piece you have there.....not sure if I'm at that level.
> *What kind of wood is it?*


George, I believe this to be some type of South American Mesquite that blew over as a 30 foot tall tree here in Tucson. I grabbed a limb section that had an elbow that had at least a 45 degree angle to it. Mounted and turned without any issue. It "could?" be Catclaw, but can't really remember for sure. BTW, both top and bottom are natural edges.


William Tanner said:


> *Never would thought of this as an idea for this blank.*This is what makes turning interesting.


Bill, there is not a single piece of wood that can not be turned. It just depends on your imagination. Now, a single small piece of veneer probably would be a disaster, but if you glued up a bunch of pieces to get some thickness, you could turn something interesting.

Here is another picture. You can see where the pith line is. Since this was done 2 years ago, I haven't found another branch that was as symmetrical as this one. Still looking for another to do it again. 




As far as experience level, I had no experience in turning this type of form until I turned it. I can't say I have any common sense, but I do respect my tools and the ability to overcome thoughts like, "Can this be done?" The only way anything gets done is to "Do it" with safety in mind. My tool inventions allow me to do things others can't do easily. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Nubsnstubs said:


> George, I believe this to be some type of South American Mesquite that blew over as a 30 foot tall tree here in Tucson. I grabbed a limb section that had an elbow that had at least a 45 degree angle to it. Mounted and turned without any issue. It "could?" be Catclaw, but can't really remember for sure. BTW, both top and bottom are natural edges.
> 
> Bill, there is not a single piece of wood that can not be turned. It just depends on your imagination. Now, a single small piece of veneer probably would be a disaster, but if you glued up a bunch of pieces to get some thickness, you could turn something interesting.
> 
> Here is another picture. You can see where the pith line is. Since this was done 2 years ago, I haven't found another branch that was as symmetrical as this one. Still looking for another to do it again. View attachment 231830
> 
> 
> As far as experience level, I had no experience in turning this type of form until I turned it. I can't say I have any common sense, but I do respect my tools and the ability to overcome thoughts like, "Can this be done?" The only way anything gets done is to "Do it" with safety in mind. My tool inventions allow me to do things others can't do easily. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


Yes Jerry, that is what I was getting at. I enjoy the development and planning of a project. Includes trying something new each time. Glad you posted your example.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac

Nubsnstubs said:


> George, I believe this to be some type of South American Mesquite that blew over as a 30 foot tall tree here in Tucson. I grabbed a limb section that had an elbow that had at least a 45 degree angle to it. Mounted and turned without any issue. It "could?" be Catclaw, but can't really remember for sure. BTW, both top and bottom are natural edges.
> 
> Bill, there is not a single piece of wood that can not be turned. It just depends on your imagination. Now, a single small piece of veneer probably would be a disaster, but if you glued up a bunch of pieces to get some thickness, you could turn something interesting.
> 
> Here is another picture. You can see where the pith line is. Since this was done 2 years ago, I haven't found another branch that was as symmetrical as this one. Still looking for another to do it again. View attachment 231830
> 
> 
> As far as experience level, I had no experience in turning this type of form until I turned it. I can't say I have any common sense, but I do respect my tools and the ability to overcome thoughts like, "Can this be done?" The only way anything gets done is to "Do it" with safety in mind. My tool inventions allow me to do things others can't do easily. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry-
I guess I asked my question wrong. I should have asked what kind of wood do you think MY wood is if it's not oak?


----------



## Mr. Peet

scootac said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 231810View attachment 231811View attachment 231812
> This is a piece I scrounged from a logging site, so don't blame me for how it was orginally cut....it was free!
> Probably not going to be anything great since some cracks down the middle....still a learning experience.
> It is oak.
> 
> Would appreciate any comments on how to proceed from here!


Well, looks like Red oak...but the good piece was under the piece posted. You want the piece that has the 2 piths coming together. I see included bark, old branch stub and risk of failure. Be careful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, looks like Red oak...but the good piece was under the piece posted. You want the piece that has the 2 piths coming together. I see included bark, old branch stub and risk of failure. Be careful.


Thanks! 
After I cut it apart and saw the inside, I figured it wasn't going to be much good. I think I can get 1-2 small bowl blanks, if any nice character I'll be surprised.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

scootac said:


> Jerry-
> I guess I asked my question wrong. I should have asked what kind of wood do you think* MY wood is if it's not oak?*


I couldn't give you a wood type as it's not Mesquite, Palo Verde nor Desert Ironwood. Any others I wouldn't know. Mr. PEET says it's Oak. I still don't think so. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65

You could get 2 natural edge bowls out of each half of the crotch.

Keep in mind that good form will always trump good figure. I've seen some items made from spectacular wood but with poor shape/form that ruined the aesthetic. Don't get me wrong, great form + great wood can be spectacular, but for me, good form + average wood still makes a great item.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> I couldn't give you a wood type as it's not Mesquite, Palo Verde nor Desert Ironwood. Any others I wouldn't know. Mr. PEET says it's Oak. I still don't think so. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


When I first looked, I thought Black cherry. But then in his second picture you can see the signs of being ring porous. Additionally, I'm looking at them on the PC, so a 10" wide picture. Clicking on the picture enlarges it, and shows more detail. The taste and smell would be great clues too, but I assume George is still working on those skills. 

Jerry, I could be wrong on ID. Resin wood and shake can sometimes look like ring porous woods. I'm sure as the wood gets worked we will see more clearly what it is.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mr. Peet said:


> When I first looked, I thought Black cherry. But then in his second picture you can see the signs of being ring porous. Additionally, I'm looking at them on the PC, so a 10" wide picture. Clicking on the picture enlarges it, and shows more detail. The taste and smell would be great clues too, but I assume George is still working on those skills.
> 
> Jerry, I could be wrong on ID. Resin wood and shake can sometimes look like ring porous woods. I'm sure as the wood gets worked we will see more clearly what it is.


any chance it's siberian elm?


----------



## Mike Hill

Trev, that was my second choice also, but still thinking oak mainly because of the middle picture.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mr. Peet said:


> When I first looked, I thought Black cherry. But then in his second picture you can see the signs of being ring porous. Additionally, I'm looking at them on the PC, so a 10" wide picture. Clicking on the picture enlarges it, and shows more detail. The taste and smell would be great clues too, but I assume George is still working on those skills.
> 
> Jerry, I could be wrong on ID. Resin wood and shake can sometimes look like ring porous woods. I'm sure as the wood gets worked we will see more clearly what it is.


Oak smells just like putting up firewood in the fall... For next year of course.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> When I first looked, I thought Black cherry. But then in his second picture you can see the signs of being ring porous. Additionally, I'm looking at them on the PC, so a 10" wide picture. Clicking on the picture enlarges it, and shows more detail. The taste and smell would be great clues too, but I assume George is still working on those skills.
> 
> Jerry, I could be wrong on ID. Resin wood and shake can sometimes look like ring porous woods. I'm sure as the wood gets worked we will see more clearly what it is.


@Mr.Peet, I always thought that when Oak was cut that close to the center of the log, you would see the ray flecks? that's seen in quarter sawn Oak. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nature Man

JerseyHighlander said:


> Oak smells just like putting up firewood in the fall... For next year of course.


Or wine barrels!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scootac

Interesting the different opinions on the kind of wood!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> @Mr.Peet, I always thought that when Oak was cut that close to the center of the log, you would see the ray flecks? that's seen in quarter sawn Oak. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Hey, that's a great point Jerry. So maybe we need some close up pictures...since KY coffee tree and Honey locust are slowly creeping into mind.


----------



## scootac

Mr. Peet said:


> Hey, that's a great point Jerry. So maybe we need some close up pictures...since KY coffee tree and Honey locust are slowly creeping into mind.


Here's a couple close-ups, sanded a bit with 80 and wiped off.







Help any???

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

scootac said:


> Here's a couple close-ups, sanded a bit with 80 and wiped off.
> View attachment 231917
> 
> View attachment 231918
> Help any???


Oh Oh, it's starting to look like Oak, especially those little dark spots that could be the rays I mentioned earlier that are missing in the first pics. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

As I've had time over the last couple weeks or so I've been putting coats of finish on the pair of desks I've been building for our boys' rooms. Last coat went on the top yesterday, so today I attached tops to the bases and put felt pads on the bottom of the legs. They'll sit for a couple weeks in the spare bedroom while the finish cures. I'll try to get better pictures once they're each in place. Very happy with how they turned out.













Started on the next project. The camper we just bought has a microwave in it that we will never use. There also is not a whole lot of storage space in the camper. I've seen where people have taken their microwaves out on their Aliners and just used the area to put stuff in for storage. We wanted something nicer, that would look like it was meant to be there. So I'm building a small set of two drawers that will slide in place and be attached using the same holes the screws that held the microwave in place went into. The cabinet doors in the camper are hard maple, so that's what I'll be using for drawer fronts and trim on this. Today I got the case built and started on the drawers. Need to make bottoms for the drawers yet, then mount them on the slides. Once that is done I'll start milling maple for the fronts and trim. Waiting on drawer pulls to be delivered - going with recessed ring pulls because this is right next to the door and didn't want regular knobs to catch things on while getting in and out of the camper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb

I finally got my dog fence built. Actually, I was the grunt screwing things into place and helping with the fence post holes while my buddy was the brains of the project. I'm happy with how it turned out. :) I have a couple of small dogs so the lower section needed to be overlapped with the grate so they can't squeeze through. And I just got a leaf blower today so that's my next project. I'm certainly not used to this many leaves on the lawn.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Looks great!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Moving is a lot of work, and getting settled can take quite some time. Can’t wait to see you turning out wood turning projects again. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Nature Man said:


> Moving is a lot of work, and getting settled can take quite some time. Can’t wait to see you turning out wood turning projects again. Chuck


You and me both! :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

@Barb - Wisconsin?!? When did you move down this way? And if you don't mind sharing, whereabouts in WI are you?


----------



## Barb

Sprung said:


> @Barb - Wisconsin?!? When did you move down this way? And if you don't mind sharing, whereabouts in WI are you?


I started looking for a place to buy this spring and finally found one in Sawyer County. I love it here so far. :)


----------



## trc65

You are way up north! Years ago I used to spend some time working with potato growers in the Rice Lake and Spooner areas. Many good times were had during summer field days and then in winter meetings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben

Barb said:


> I started looking for a place to buy this spring and finally found one in Sawyer County. I love it here so far. :)


Very nice area of Wisconsin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Barb said:


> I started looking for a place to buy this spring and finally found one in Sawyer County. I love it here so far. :)



You are way up there! Welcome to Wisconsin!

Very nice area - I've spent a good amount of time near there - to the west and southwest in the areas of Trego, Rice Lake, and Chetek. My in-laws have a summer seasonal in Chetek.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not wood. It's an aluminum rod I'm trying to make into a wand like a Harry Potter style thing. I used my carbides but it chatters way too much. So for now I'm using some files to get the spirals and when thats done I'll shave it down in some areas with the rounded tip diamond shape carbide.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

And 2 that I made from oak flooring from the set of HP.









I laid out the spiral pattern with some tape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> Not wood. It's an aluminum rod I'm trying to make into a wand like a Harry Potter style thing. I used my carbides but it chatters way too much. So for now I'm using some files to get the spirals and when thats done I'll shave it down in some with the rounded tip diamond shape carbide.
> 
> View attachment 232395
> 
> View attachment 232396


Marck @ripjack13 , what is the OD of that aluminum? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Barb

ripjack13 said:


> And 2 that I made from oak flooring from the set of HP.
> 
> View attachment 232397
> 
> View attachment 232398
> 
> I laid out the spiral pattern with some tape.
> View attachment 232399
> 
> View attachment 232400
> 
> View attachment 232401


Those are super cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> Marck @ripjack13 , what is the OD of that aluminum? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


I think it was 7/8". I can measure when i get home.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> I think it was 7/8". I can measure when i get home.


If it's over 1/2" OD, my suggestion is now mute, so I will not post it. What you need is to make yourself a steady rest. They are pretty simple. .......... Jerry (in Tucson

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's 3/4" round....


----------



## Sprung

Been working on that cabinet that will fill in the space where the microwave was in our camper. Finished it up today. Just need to install it - will do that tonight. Will also need to install latches so the drawers don't open when towing the camper, but I need to get the right size screws for that first as the latches I ordered didn't come with any and I don't have any #4 sized screws on hand.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Sprung said:


> Been working on that cabinet that will fill in the space where the microwave was in our camper. Finished it up today. Just need to install it - will do that tonight. Will also need to install latches so the drawers don't open when towing the camper, but I need to get the right size screws for that first as the latches I ordered didn't come with any and I don't have any #4 sized screws on hand.
> 
> View attachment 232447


Looks like a 1st class job! Why don't you show us one more pic in place in your camper when you install. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Filled an order for a rabbit dish this afternoon.

side view

top view

here is Jerry's view @Nubsnstubs
Ain't much to look at but I figure the rabbits will chew this apple bowl up in short order anyway...

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 2


----------



## T. Ben

Cool little bowl,nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JonathanH

You're spoiling the rabbits!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

JonathanH said:


> You're spoiling the rabbits!


I think it may be the rabbit raiser I was spoiling. Besides it gives me an excuse to use the lathe. You know, those things you do when you 'run out' of projects...

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## JonathanH

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I think it may be the rabbit raiser I was spoiling. Besides it gives me an excuse to use the lathe. You know, those things you do when you 'run out' of projects...



Taking good care of the rabbet raiser is the top priority! Well done!


----------



## Gdurfey

Work in the cluttered shop. Finally hung the French doors to get them out of the way!! Wish I had one of you here, there is a twist at the bottom that I think could be gotten out but I am stumped. Need some knobs, thinking of using antique door knobs as I have a source that is a antique hardware shop. 

After winterizing the trailer, came back out and finished my “feature “ wall. Not good blue stain pine but it is just a shop. I have been collecting different old tools forever, now I have a place for them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Work in the cluttered shop. Finally hung the French doors to get them out of the way!! Wish I had one of you here, there is a twist at the bottom that I think could be gotten out but I am stumped. Need some knobs, thinking of using antique door knobs as I have a source that is a antique hardware shop.
> 
> After winterizing the trailer, came back out and finished my “feature “ wall. Not good blue stain pine but it is just a shop. I have been collecting different old tools forever, now I have a place for them.
> 
> View attachment 232486
> 
> View attachment 232487
> 
> View attachment 232488
> 
> View attachment 232489
> 
> View attachment 232490


Really like your Pine interior siding! Things are really shaping up in your workshop! Getting organized is half the battle, it appears! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Had a meeting this evening and then got the drawer unit installed in the camper. Just need to install the latches when I get some screws - have a pair of small stainless steel barrel bolt latches I'll use. Drawers have full extension drawer slides - it worked out that I had two pairs of slides, the exact length I needed, on hand from a previous project that ended up not happening.

Wife and I are real happy with how this turned out. This will hold a lot of our kitchen/cooking things. Even though we now have the camper, we will still do the vast majority of our cooking outside - probably only cooking inside when it's raining or really cold. The location of these drawers is perfect because we'll be able to access them while standing outside the camper.

Now I'm eyeing up that little cabinet door on the side and wondering about how much larger it might be possible to make that opening and putting a single drawer in place of that little door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Really nice looking Matt @Sprung. Probably the best cabinets in the trailer!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nature Man said:


> Really like your Pine interior siding! Things are really shaping up in your workshop! Getting organized is half the battle, it appears! Chuck


It really is Chuck, at least for me. But was fun turning on the bandsaw for a couple little cuts. Nice to have things work after a year in storage. Even hung another roll of insulation after I posted my update.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Filled an order for a rabbit dish this afternoon.View attachment 232483side viewView attachment 232484top viewView attachment 232485here is Jerry's view @Nubsnstubs
> Ain't much to look at but I figure the rabbits will chew this apple bowl up in short order anyway...


Ah... for the rabbits to eat out of, not for eating rabbits.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> Ah... for the rabbits to eat out of, not for eating rabbits.


Yeah, too many flaws to hold soup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Had a meeting this evening and then got the drawer unit installed in the camper. Just need to install the latches when I get some screws - have a pair of small stainless steel barrel bolt latches I'll use. Drawers have full extension drawer slides - it worked out that I had two pairs of slides, the exact length I needed, on hand from a previous project that ended up not happening.
> 
> Wife and I are real happy with how this turned out. This will hold a lot of our kitchen/cooking things. Even though we now have the camper, we will still do the vast majority of our cooking outside - probably only cooking inside when it's raining or really cold. The location of these drawers is perfect because we'll be able to access them while standing outside the camper.
> 
> Now I'm eyeing up that little cabinet door on the side and wondering about how much larger it might be possible to make that opening and putting a single drawer in place of that little door.
> 
> View attachment 232491


Looks good. I take it too much of a headache to have attached the drawer unit from within the cabinet? That way the screws would have been hidden. As for the safety latches, are you going to use the same size that are in other places in the RV? Might be a good thing being able to interchange parts (in case something breaks).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JonathanH

Gdurfey said:


> Work in the cluttered shop. Finally hung the French doors to get them out of the way!! Wish I had one of you here, there is a twist at the bottom that I think could be gotten out but I am stumped. Need some knobs, thinking of using antique door knobs as I have a source that is a antique hardware shop.
> 
> After winterizing the trailer, came back out and finished my “feature “ wall. Not good blue stain pine but it is just a shop. I have been collecting different old tools forever, now I have a place for them.
> 
> View attachment 232486
> 
> View attachment 232487
> 
> View attachment 232488
> 
> View attachment 232489
> 
> View attachment 232490


The French doors and t&g wall are nice touches. Will provide a homey, comfortable surrounding to the workshop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks good. I take it too much of a headache to have attached the drawer unit from within the cabinet? That way the screws would have been hidden. As for the safety latches, are you going to use the same size that are in other places in the RV? Might be a good thing being able to interchange parts (in case something breaks).



Yeah, pretty much an impossibility to attach it from within the cabinet - I had given some thought to how that might be done, but a solution was not achievable for that. There are no other drawers in the camper, so no drawer latches to match. I had a couple barrel bolt latches on hand and plan to use those.

We plan to keep this camper for a long time, but if we ever want to put the microwave back in, or sell it and the buyer wants the microwave back in, the frame for the microwave will hide the holes from the screws holding in the drawer unit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JonathanH

Well thought out plan and execution. Looks good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> You know, those things you do when you 'run out' of projects...


I do not know what you mean by that statement! I have a seemingly endless supply ordered for me!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well, I finished it almost, still need a bunch of sanding inside the spirals.
I used the chattering effect it was doing to my advantage on the ends. Came out pretty neat.

_









_

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13

2feathers Creative Making said:


> You know, those things you do when you 'run out' of projects...





Mike Hill said:


> I do not know what you mean by that statement! I have a seemingly endless supply ordered for me!!!


Hey it was just a question I found on one of my woodworking groups I thought would be a good QotW. Heh heh heh....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> Well, I finished it almost, still need a bunch of sanding inside the spirals.
> I used the chattering effect it was doing to my advantage on the ends. Came out pretty neat.
> 
> _View attachment 232494
> 
> View attachment 232495
> 
> View attachment 232496_


Really turned out nice! Is it for your kids? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Nature Man said:


> Really turned out nice! Is it for your kids? Chuck


Excellent indeed! But clearly for Marc, regardless of what he says!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

More insulation, moved boxes, created floor space…… and will move same boxes again when I do drywall. Guess I am practicing…… not sure for what, I’m not moving again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> More insulation, moved boxes, created floor space…… and will move same boxes again when I do drywall. Guess I am practicing…… not sure for what, I’m not moving again.
> 
> View attachment 232554
> 
> View attachment 232555
> 
> View attachment 232556


Called preventive maintenance. Reminds you why you don't want to move again

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

@Gdurfey, I don't see a lathe yet, or is it in an earlier post?? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Gdurfey

Nubsnstubs said:


> @Gdurfey, I don't see a lathe yet, or is it in an earlier post?? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


It’s there, just hard to see with all the junk around it. Have my sharpening grinder set up, but tools are hard to reach yet but have them spotted.


----------



## Gdurfey

A little more accomplished. Second picture is to prove to Jerry @Nubsnstubs the lathe did make the move. Even put my hands on the turning tools this morning

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I re-sawed some myrtle boards I got from Gary awhile ago. Used my table saw. I'm so proud of myself - no blood was drawn, no boards flew across the driveway, and I got them pretty even. Used a hand plane to remove the final middle connection. Still need to run them through my buddy's sander for final thickness but they're pretty close now. Plan to build a box.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> I re-sawed some myrtle boards I got from Gary awhile ago. Used my table saw. I'm so proud of myself - no blood was drawn, no boards flew across the driveway, and I got them pretty even. Used a hand plane to remove the final middle connection. Still need to run them through my buddy's sander for final thickness but they're pretty close now. Plan to build a box.


Still don't think it happened... no pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

More insulation, Sheetrock, and shelves. Emptied 3 boxes and got another 3 off the floor. Getting there so I can figure out how to organize the machines 

One wall left to insulate as well as the small pieces up high

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Still don't think it happened... no pics.


You're such a cynic... boring as it is, here's the resawn myrtle and the cutoffs showing the original thickness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> More insulation, Sheetrock, and shelves. Emptied 3 boxes and got another 3 off the floor. Getting there so I can figure out how to organize the machines
> 
> One wall left to insulate as well as the small pieces up high
> 
> View attachment 233008
> 
> View attachment 233009
> 
> View attachment 233010


Humor me, so is the insulation for sound deadening? R13 is pretty low value for where you are. R19 is the lowest code allows here, but that is for living space, not a shop. What are you doing with the ceiling?


----------



## William Tanner

Four nice neighbors lifted my saw on the mobile base today. Now will start setting up the saw.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Nature Man

Pretty soon your new saw will be humming! Think you will definitely like its mobility. Congrats! Chuck


----------



## JonathanH

It's always nice to get a new piece of machinery. Good stuff!

What are you turning? It looks like a tire.


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Humor me, so is the insulation for sound deadening? R13 is pretty low value for where you are. R19 is the lowest code allows here, but that is for living space, not a shop. What are you doing with the ceiling?


Reasonably priced, 2x4 walls, shop…..only have to keep it 35…….hopefully. Not sure if going to partition ceiling off and go with blow in or use foam board insulation. Thinking foam board at the moment. Main shop area will not be insulated for some time, only woodworking area and the sanctuary/retreat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Nature Man said:


> Pretty soon your new saw will be humming! Think you will definitely like its mobility. Congrats! Chuck


You talked me into it. Glad you did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

JonathanH said:


> It's always nice to get a new piece of machinery. Good stuff!
> 
> What are you turning? It looks like a tire.


Hum. My buddy, aka, new guy, is making a platter. I was out pulling up pumpkin vines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH

William Tanner said:


> Hum. My buddy, aka, new guy, is making a platter. I was out pulling up pumpkin vines.


Cool! I'm a new guy too. Would like to see pictures of the finished platter when its done.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Made sweetie a walnut oil lamp out of some waste laying about

sure glad she likes rustic

hard to pass this off as anything else!

lost bits and pieces of punky junk the whole time I was turning it.





Actually that was mostly practice for this slightly more sound piece of hackberry from Jerry @Nubsnstubs . Finally stuck something of his on the lathe instead of the saw.



and no, I didn't clean up the bottom, it has a couple broken screws in it. Didn't feel like playing "catch the flying metal".
Broken screws are courtesy of yours truly making poor choices in fasteners. Aluminum screws won't hurt your lathe tools. They may however hurt your head if it is near the trajectory of your lathe...

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

JonathanH said:


> Cool! I'm a new guy too. Would like to see pictures of the finished platter when its done.


Will post photo for sure


----------



## DLJeffs

William Tanner said:


> Will post photo for sure


You better or Frank will say you don't exist.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## William Tanner

DLJeffs said:


> You better or Frank will say you don't exist.


Pretty nice piece of maple other than this pesky knot. Preparing for some turquoise.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wildthings

Is that a hot glue dam or banana pudding?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## William Tanner

Wildthings said:


> Is that a hot glue dam or banana pudding?


A dam. Taste test confirms hot glue for sure. Turquoise inlays both sides makes it this a candidate for Cole jaws and not vacuum chuck. Ask me why I know!

This is “New Guys”. Project.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Working on a couple of end tables, or some type of small table. More just playing with these pieces to practice some finishing and appearance. These planks are the only reasonably priced wood around here. Trying my best to enhance the blue stain. 

Also working on a robe holder for the bathroom. Excited about this piece. 

Then imagine for the moment you switched to the Sunrise and Sunset thread. Not spectacular by any means but I am enjoying the garage door even though the drop is there. I throw it open at noon, let things warm up, then go out and work after the office job is done.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## William Tanner

Gdurfey said:


> Working on a couple of end tables, or some type of small table. More just playing with these pieces to practice some finishing and appearance. These planks are the only reasonably priced wood around here. Trying my best to enhance the blue stain.
> 
> Also working on a robe holder for the bathroom. Excited about this piece.
> 
> Then imagine for the moment you switched to the Sunrise and Sunset thread. Not spectacular by any means but I am enjoying the garage door even though the drop is there. I throw it open at noon, let things warm up, then go out and work after the office job is done.
> 
> View attachment 233194
> 
> View attachment 233195
> 
> View attachment 233196


Beautiful setting. I like working outside, especially in the fall. All tools are on wheels for those nice days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> Beautiful setting. I like working outside, especially in the fall. All tools are on wheels for those nice days.


All of mine are on wheels as well. Since there won't be a driveway to that door, I am thinking of adding a deck out there. But yes, opening the door and having the company of our Pyr and the grand-goats is wonderful. Last day for the door to be open for the next 3 though.........


----------



## Sprung

Wasn't so much in the shop, as I was in and out of the shop as I got the camper winterized this morning. My wife has just a little bit of cleaning she's going to still do on the inside and on Friday we take it to where it'll be stored for the winter. With the really nice weather we've been having, we did manage to get in a couple nights out with it last week, so we at least got to use it once before it goes into storage.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

Gdurfey said:


> All of mine are on wheels as well. Since there won't be a driveway to that door, I am thinking of adding a deck out there. But yes, opening the door and having the company of our Pyr and the grand-goats is wonderful. Last day for the door to be open for the next 3 though.........


Our first freeze is scheduled for tonight. I did want to turn some wet cherry outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Most of the insulation and sheetrock is done in the wood shop area. Even built a couple of shelves and unloaded a few boxes. Nice being surprised and remembering great friends here that I have wonderful wood from!!

We are out of town next weekend or I think the lathe would have been in use. So close to being able to do some projects.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## trc65

Glad to see your are just about ready to go, especially with the white stuff on the ground!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Glad to see your are just about ready to go, especially with the white stuff on the ground!


Been turning in my head more actively the last month. Also while unpacking some wood, I saw the possibility of my first hollow forms. Been watching this site a lot!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Another weighted rabbit feed dish. 









box elder with a little stress coloring

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Another weighted rabbit feed dish. View attachment 233339View attachment 233340View attachment 233341View attachment 233342View attachment 233343box elder with a little stress coloring


Way too nice for rabbits

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Way too nice for rabbits


Perhaps a hare too nice…

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SENC

Converted about 40 linear feet of 3/4×1.5" oak into about 160 linear feet of rounded-edge 3/8×3/4 (less kerf) slats for some closet shelving I'm overdue making for the much better half.

Pictures for the naysayers and the bored.







"Production work" gets a bit boring, I will say, but it provided a first test of the dust collection box I built for my lathe table. A few dead spots that collect sawdust, but overall works plenty well and only require periodic clean out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

SENC said:


> Converted about 40 linear feet of 3/4×1.5" oak into about 160 linear feet of rounded-edge 3/8×3/4 (less kerf) slats for some closet shelving I'm overdue making for the much better half.
> 
> Pictures for the naysayers and the bored.
> View attachment 233366
> View attachment 233367
> 
> "Production work" gets a bit boring, I will say, but it provided a first test of the dust collection box I built for my lathe table. A few dead spots that collect sawdust, but overall works plenty well and only require periodic clean out.
> View attachment 233368


Heck of a wood stash on those shelves!!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

SENC said:


> Converted about 40 linear feet of 3/4×1.5" oak into about 160 linear feet of rounded-edge 3/8×3/4 (less kerf) slats for some closet shelving I'm overdue making for the much better half.
> 
> Pictures for the naysayers and the bored.
> View attachment 233366
> View attachment 233367
> 
> "Production work" gets a bit boring, I will say, but it provided a first test of the dust collection box I built for my lathe table. A few dead spots that collect sawdust, but overall works plenty well and only require periodic clean out.
> View attachment 233368


I need to do the same on my table! Looks like it works great.


----------



## Gdurfey

Did some organizing and tool moving. Now, where is that container with my lathe accessories such as chucks, live centers, face plates, etc???!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> Did some organizing and tool moving. Now, where is that container with my lathe accessories such as chucks, live centers, face plates, etc???!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 233393
> 
> View attachment 233394


Hate when that happens

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Hate when that happens


Found it. I remembered it being packed a bit differently……yep, looked in it, and then shoved it aside. Went back to it this morning, dug to the second layer and chizam!!! Duh…….

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## trc65

Finished my sister's front porch today. She still has some painting to do, but I'm finished. Started this last summer rebuilding the decking and supports, railings and hand rails were done this fall. Happy to have this one behind me. Numerous issues and design changes were time killers.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> Finished my sister's front porch today. She still has some painting to do, but I'm finished. Started this last summer rebuilding the decking and supports, railings and hand rails were done this fall. Happy to have this one behind me. Numerous issues and design changes were time killers.
> 
> View attachment 233442
> 
> View attachment 233443


Looks great! I’ve watched enough home improvement shows to know your project could have been quite complicated! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Nature Man said:


> Looks great! I’ve watched enough home improvement shows to know your project could have been quite complicated! Congrats! Chuck


Yep, old house, nothing square, nothing straight, nothing lined up with anything else. Insufficient supports under decking, every piece custom cut. Good thing was that no permit was required so I could make railing at the proper height to fit archetecturally with window height.

A big improvement from the tongue and groove decking and the wrought iron supports/railing that I replaced.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JonathanH

Looks great! Retro fitting an older home always takes longer than expected.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

trc65 said:


> Finished my sister's front porch today. She still has some painting to do, but I'm finished. Started this last summer rebuilding the decking and supports, railings and hand rails were done this fall. Happy to have this one behind me. Numerous issues and design changes were time killers.
> 
> View attachment 233442
> 
> View attachment 233443


Looks awesome! The little ones like that can be 3x the work of the large ones. I like that detail of the handrails on the steps. 
Hope those gutter drains aren't dumping the storm water under there or all the new work will be old again in no time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65

JerseyHighlander said:


> Looks awesome! The little ones like that can be 3x the work of the large ones. I like that detail of the handrails on the steps.
> Hope those gutter drains aren't dumping the storm water under there or all the new work will be old again in no time.


Thanks, struggled for a while with step rails/handrails design. Finally hit me the way to tie it in with the rest was to duplicate the short railing and add the higher handrail. 

The gutter drains have extensions that push the water away from the house towards the street. They were just tucked away so I wasn't tripping over them. Good point though, need to call my sister and remind her to reposition them!


----------



## William Tanner

Nice professional job for your sister. Great that you live close enough to do this job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Looks really nice, like it belongs. Did you have to install additional joists under the deck to make it more solid? That's always fun. And working with that Trex type decking takes a little experimentation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Thanks Doug.

Joists had variable spacing from about 16-18 inches but at least they were 2x10. Several also had twist. Ended up blocking them every 3 ft or so and added joist hangers.

The decking is 5/4 pressure treated with solid stain. I would have liked to use some Trex (or similar) but it wasn't in the budget, and would have needed to completely redo joists - I think 12" joist spacing is the max for the synthetic deck.

Also would have loved to use a "plastic" railing system for simplicity, but sister really didn't like the plastic look. She was right, looks much better with the wood, even if it was more time consuming to build.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

@trc65 - looks great, well done! And be glad Trex wasn't in the budget - I hate the stuff! We just ripped off the Trex from our front porches and replaced with traditional tongue and groove pine (painted of course). Maybe Trex works better in cooler areas, but down here it just soaks up and radiates heat - not comfortable to walk on without shoes - and the hot/cool cycling causes warping/bowing and pulling away from joists (allowing moisture in to rot the joists - I think I posted pictures earlier this year of joists I was replacing on the back steps). Those steps and back porch still need Trex replacement, then we'll be done with it forever.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

More organizing. Got the pegboard started…….

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

SENC said:


> @trc65 - looks great, well done! And be glad Trex wasn't in the budget - I hate the stuff! We just ripped off the Trex from our front porches and replaced with traditional tongue and groove pine (painted of course). Maybe Trex works better in cooler areas, but down here it just soaks up and radiates heat - not comfortable to walk on without shoes - and the hot/cool cycling causes warping/bowing and pulling away from joists (allowing moisture in to rot the joists - I think I posted pictures earlier this year of joists I was replacing on the back steps). Those steps and back porch still need Trex replacement, then we'll be done with it forever.


I've got a little bit of Trex on a walkway to the garage, but it doesn't get any afternoon sun. Gets hot, but not had any problems with it.

My new love-hate is with PVC trim. Love how it cuts, easy to install with adhesive, but the dust from cutting sticks to and imbeds in everything. Didn't have an air compressor with me, and couldn't get the dust off myself, my clothes or anything else it touched or landed on. At least I was outside cutting it instead of inside making a mess.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> More organizing. Got the pegboard started…….
> 
> View attachment 233508


Why does it look like a gap around the outlet box?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Why does it look like a gap around the outlet box?


@Gdurfey, they make oversized cover plates that would cover that without patching around it. Or, I could make you one that fits. Tell me what kind of wood you want it to be, and look for it about Christmas time. All you need to do is pay the postage.

@Mr. Peet , My concern is all the missing screws on the drywall................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Perhaps a hare too nice…


Oh man - that is something that Lil Mikey would say! You are traipsing in bad company!


----------



## Mike Hill

trc65 said:


> Finished my sister's front porch today. She still has some painting to do, but I'm finished. Started this last summer rebuilding the decking and supports, railings and hand rails were done this fall. Happy to have this one behind me. Numerous issues and design changes were time killers.
> 
> View attachment 233442
> 
> View attachment 233443


Great job Tim. Don't see a "before" pic, but I can imagine this is a huge improvement!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

trc65 said:


> I've got a little bit of Trex on a walkway to the garage, but it doesn't get any afternoon sun. Gets hot, but not had any problems with it.
> 
> My new love-hate is with PVC trim. Love how it cuts, easy to install with adhesive, but the dust from cutting sticks to and imbeds in everything. Didn't have an air compressor with me, and couldn't get the dust off myself, my clothes or anything else it touched or landed on. At least I was outside cutting it instead of inside making a mess.


I have yet to find some "alternate" to wood that I like. Well, except for plaster (my nod to @Mike1950 ). Got some trim from the reuse store recently. to make the boss lady some picture frames. Did not notice that one was "something other than wood". Put it on the miter saw and it melted. Only "alternate to wood" product I have had any use for is Flexible Molding. For all it's downfalls of not being wood - if ya gotta go around a curve or arch - it's the cat's meow! Never used it myself, but for a couple of buildings - it has been indispensable. 35 years ago when I first had to use it (base and capital trim around some formed round concrete columns of varying diameters - 18" up to 30"), it was very hard to source, had few options, and was mightily expensive. Now not so hard to find, have quite a few more options, but is still mightily expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> More organizing. Got the pegboard started…….
> 
> View attachment 233508


@Nubsnstubs is represented!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Oh man - that is something that Lil Mikey would say! You are traipsing in bad company!


Glad to be a fellow traipser In this WB colony!


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Glad to be a fellow traipser In this WB colony!


Uhhhh-----that brings up a question.........Do I dare?????.............If this is a colony..,....and most colonies have queens.............then who is our queen?


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Why does it look like a gap around the outlet box?


bad measuring/cutting drywall around box.............and in a hurry, tired lifting those darn sheets by myself, moving them. But probably the first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nubsnstubs said:


> @Gdurfey, they make oversized cover plates that would cover that without patching around it. Or, I could make you one that fits. Tell me what kind of wood you want it to be, and look for it about Christmas time. All you need to do is pay the postage.
> 
> @Mr. Peet , My concern is all the missing screws on the drywall................ Jerry (in Tucson)


any wood you have. I would gladly pay postage!!!! And then some!! I have been having trouble getting the cuts right. Think I have it measured right, but just been off. Not worried about where the end of the sheet is, that is easy, it is the other pieces.


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> I have yet to find some "alternate" to wood that I like. Well, except for plaster (my nod to @Mike1950 ). Got some trim from the reuse store recently. to make the boss lady some picture frames. Did not notice that one was "something other than wood". Put it on the miter saw and it melted. Only "alternate to wood" product I have had any use for is Flexible Molding. For all it's downfalls of not being wood - if ya gotta go around a curve or arch - it's the cat's meow! Never used it myself, but for a couple of buildings - it has been indispensable. 35 years ago when I first had to use it (base and capital trim around some formed round concrete columns of varying diameters - 18" up to 30"), it was very hard to source, had few options, and was mightily expensive. Now not so hard to find, have quite a few more options, but is still mightily expensive.


Plaster has it's advantages but it is not easy, it is labor intensive and messy. But the plus is it is timeless.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Plaster has it's advantages but it is not easy, it is labor intensive and messy. But the plus is it is timeless.
> 
> View attachment 233535


And a key is that the plasterer has input in framing. But few plasterers understand forming requirements. It has to start round to be round without 3" of mud on one side and 1/2 on other side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> Uhhhh-----that brings up a question.........Do I dare?????.............If this is a colony..,....and most colonies have queens.............then who is our queen?


@ripjack13

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Uhhhh-----that brings up a question.........Do I dare?????.............If this is a colony..,....and most colonies have queens.............then who is our queen?


A bunny colony, silly!


----------



## scootac

I bought an angle grinder month ago, put a HF chipper? wheel on it. Cleaned up a couple pieces to get to solid wood. Then, I've had some sycamore with ends sealed so took the chainsaw to a piece. Gotta see what I have....waited long enough you know.
Soooo......got the start of.....something!!!



And.....cut up some scrap junk for camp kindling.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nature Man

You've uncovered some super nice wood there! What is the one that has the purplish center? Chuck


----------



## scootac

Nature Man said:


> You've uncovered some super nice wood there! What is the one that has the purplish center? Chuck


Black walnut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Mike1950 said:


> Plaster has it's advantages but it is not easy, it is labor intensive and messy. But the plus is it is timeless.
> 
> View attachment 233535


I have seen Mike’s work including this pictured entryway and it is perfection. Can you show the floor Mike?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> I have seen Mike’s work including this pictured entryway and it is perfection. Can you show the floor Mike?


I will when I get home.


----------



## SENC

woodtickgreg said:


> @ripjack13


Amazing, I was thinking the same. It's unanimous!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> I have seen Mike’s work including this pictured entryway and it is perfection. Can you show the floor Mike?


We did this work 2005 and 2007. Started with Powder room. Marble flooring came rolled up jute backed in a plans box. In 2005 it was cheap. Custom made straight from Lebanon. Second one was more $$ but cheap compared to anything in states.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## William Tanner

Mike1950 said:


> We did this work 2005 and 2007. Started with Powder room. Marble flooring came rolled up jute backed in a plans box. In 2005 it was cheap. Custom made straight from Lebanon. Second one was more $$ but cheap compared to anything in states.
> 
> View attachment 233759
> 
> View attachment 233760


Thanks Mike. You have a beautiful home.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> Thanks Mike. You have a beautiful home.


Thank you Bill. We had a lot of fun remodeling this house to fit our light collection. Used house to show different plaster finishes. She picked colors we shared design (kitchen is all her design)- I engineered she picked floors. now we just live in it and enjoy it. 
When we did kitchen, I tried to find someone to make cabinets 2-3" shorter. No one would do it. at 5' and shrinking she was not going to get bigger. So I said I will build them. she drew I built. you could say it was a hands on remodel., all 4 of ours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

sorry for crappy pics. My phone took a flying lesson sunday- 20 degrees- hit the trailer rail and then gravel and I might have stepped on it. So today i got a new phone. old one was dieing .

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## William Tanner

Mike1950 said:


> Thank you Bill. We had a lot of fun remodeling this house to fit our light collection. Used house to show different plaster finishes. She picked colors we shared design (kitchen is all her design)- I engineered she picked floors. now we just live in it and enjoy it.
> When we did kitchen, I tried to find someone to make cabinets 2-3" shorter. No one would do it. at 5' and shrinking she was not going to get bigger. So I said I will build them. she drew I built. you could say it was a hands on remodel., all 4 of ours.


I remember the lights. Didn’t you say you got some of them from the Davenport? Also, liked the recess over the dinner table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> I remember the lights. Didn’t you say you got some of them from the Davenport? Also, liked the recess over the dinner table.


Lights are 20s-30s shipshape.. mirror from davenport


----------



## William Tanner

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> I remember the lights. Didn’t you say you got some of them from the Davenport? Also, liked the recess over the dinner table.


Barrel dome with light trough. Dining room is where it all started. This was a fun room to build. We did most of the work ourself. Did not lay the tile, nor electrical. All else was Kathie, myself or our 3 boys. Mirror, dome and lights. This is what happens when you live in one place for 35 years. No paint in this room. All colored plaster.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JonathanH

Beautiful room. Mike! The plaster looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Thanks foe sharing Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

I stepped into a Woodcraft store today for the first time in about 3 years - the closest one to me is an hour away and I happened to be in the area for something else. Stopped in because I needed a couple things, including a can of Arm-R-Seal. I haven't done much woodworking in the last few years, so I'm just finishing up the last quart I bought 3 1/2ish years ago. Wow, did I get sticker shock buying that can. It was definitely under $20 when I bought the last quart. Today it was $34. Quite the price increase in those few years. Ugh.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Everything has gone up my friend. Nothing surprises me anymore, bums me out, but doesn't surprise me.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, I'm well aware of how everything has gone up... Keeping my family fed has become an expensive endeavor, not to mention everything else... I didn't expect it to be the same price I paid a few years ago, but I was still shocked that it nearly doubled in price.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

More moving of stuff, a little more insulation, and a little more drywall. Moved some OSB out to the shed, moved some tools and storage around and well…….

Moved the dust collector and changed the business end next to the lathe and this piece of pine jumped up. It begged me to be a bowl…… mounted it, sharpened a gouge and hoped…….. and said after about 43 seconds nope. Need to make it look a bit more like a circle. But….. I can’t get to the bandsaw!!!! 

I have other options but enough for today. But I did smile.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jonkou

Prepped a few to be finish turned, oak one spit CA when it started spinning so will leave it til next time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## scootac

I have a couple piles of lumber in the yard that have been covered with tarps. My neighbor had his metal roof replaced a few weeks ago, and this week had all his old roofing sitting by his drive. I asked him if he had plans to use it somewhere else, if not could I buy a few pieces from him. He said take whatever you want. So, I drug 6 pcs over, cleaned off the tarps and put the metal over top the tarps. A few old ratchet straps to hold it all down and done. Lots better protection against rain/snow, falling limbs and walnuts.
Someday.....the lumber will make it into the shop!

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

scootac said:


> I have a couple piles of lumber in the yard that have been covered with tarps. My neighbor had his metal roof replaced a few weeks ago, and this week had all his old roofing sitting by his drive. I asked him if he had plans to use it somewhere else, if not could I buy a few pieces from him. He said take whatever you want. So, I drug 6 pcs over, cleaned off the tarps and put the metal over top the tarps. A few old ratchet straps to hold it all down and done. Lots better protection against rain/snow, falling limbs and walnuts.
> Someday.....the lumber will make it into the shop!


Pictures?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

scootac said:


> I have a couple piles of lumber in the yard that have been covered with tarps. My neighbor had his metal roof replaced a few weeks ago, and this week had all his old roofing sitting by his drive. I asked him if he had plans to use it somewhere else, if not could I buy a few pieces from him. He said take whatever you want. So, I drug 6 pcs over, cleaned off the tarps and put the metal over top the tarps. A few old ratchet straps to hold it all down and done. Lots better protection against rain/snow, falling limbs and walnuts.
> Someday.....the lumber will make it into the shop!


Sounds like you have the makings of a lumber storage shed over at the neighbors...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

As Denise was sleeping one off (a night shift folks, come on), I tried to stay quiet by going to the shop. Just a bunch of misc work but did get some turning in. Even figured out how to get some ribbons and not all shavings. Really happy with the shape of the first one, but needed a slight modification so I made the second. Much happier with second, but still needs practice. You can feel a few ripples inside, and I needed my 80 grit scraper on the outside….. it not much. Know what I want to do to get rid of tool marks, but more pract required which is okay.

Actually, I am ecstatic to have done these 2…….

Poating pictures from my phone ……all of you should be eating, napping, or being with family and friends, not reading posts. So give me a moment.








Amazing how fast it turned into a funnel……..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Oops...


----------



## trc65

One may be a funnel, but both have very nice shape and that's more than half the battle! The rest comes with repetition. That 80 grit scraper is a tool that all of us use, some of us more than we like to admit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## scootac

Gdurfey said:


> As Denise was sleeping one off (a night shift folks, come on), I tried to stay quiet by going to the shop. Just a bunch of misc work but did get some turning in. Even figured out how to get some ribbons and not all shavings. Really happy with the shape of the first one, but needed a slight modification so I made the second. Much happier with second, but still needs practice. You can feel a few ripples inside, and I needed my 80 grit scraper on the outside….. it not much. Know what I want to do to get rid of tool marks, but more pract required which is okay.
> 
> Actually, I am ecstatic to have done these 2…….
> 
> Poating pictures from my phone ……all of you should be eating, napping, or being with family and friends, not reading posts. So give me a moment.
> 
> View attachment 234115
> 
> View attachment 234116
> Amazing how fast it turned into a funnel……..


From a fellow funnel maker!



Just turn another piece to glue in the hole! Save all your effort and makes for good learning experience....and good story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JonathanH

The bowls look nice and you got some relaxation time. I call that a win-win!

I just figured out the phrase "turned it into a funnel". Makes more sense now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

eating, napping, or being with family and friends

Guilty all of the above!!
Beautiful Funnel

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Looking good,everyone needs a funnel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Nature Man said:


> Really turned out nice! Is it for your kids? Chuck





SENC said:


> Excellent indeed! But clearly for Marc, regardless of what he says!


Sorry I'm late replying here. Not for kids. Don't need em bonking people or pets on the head or pokin eyes out.
Pretty sure I'm selling it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Here's what my grandson Jameson and I worked on yesterday. This one's his.













He picked out some purpleheart and did some file work on it and I did the flame burning on it. Finished with friction polish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 1


----------



## Jonkou

Made cherry cookies and started cutting qtr sawn production blanks today, will finish these tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

If you have an extra thin one or two, @Paperboy98 was looking for a couple 2 inch thick cherry cookies


----------



## DLJeffs

Got out on the driveway and made lots of sawdust today. Projects in progress on the bench. I'll post completed pics with more detail when they're done.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Lou Currier

Not in my shop but I did this birdhouse as a demo for my club. Still need to do the post and add the bird.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Not in my shop but I did this birdhouse as a demo for my club. Still need to do the post and add the bird.
> 
> View attachment 234200


any video of the demo?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou

Continued from #9242… this log made 16 primo production blanks, a bunch of smalls from the scrap wedges, a full garbage can of clean wood scraps for the smoker and another can full of uglys.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

ripjack13 said:


> any video of the demo?


I would like to see it as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jonkou said:


> Continued from #9242… this log made 16 primo production blanks, a bunch of smalls from the scrap wedges, a full garbage can of clean wood scraps for the smoker and another can full of uglys.
> 
> View attachment 234228
> View attachment 234229
> View attachment 234230


You know John,

make me jealous being up north in a short sleeve with "green" grass while down here in the mid north, south of you we had a dusting of snow that has been on the ground a week even thought the weather people say it would be gone in 24 hours. Today's rain and near 40 temps took the snow, but it will be back when I'm not ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

While @Mr. Peet is going on about the weather, I'm slobbering over your shop!

Simply spectacular, and tidy enough to make @Kenbo jealous!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> any video of the demo?


Nope...I'm the video guy for the club

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

William Tanner said:


> I would like to see it as well.


Nope, see comment above.

I also did a Gnome demo... We have demos at our regular club meeting once a month and also later in the month we do lunch and turn where we do domos along with mentoring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jonkou

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If you have an extra thin one or two, @Paperboy98 was looking for a couple 2 inch thick cherry cookies


Didn’t offer it cuz he’s asking for solid dry stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Have to find indoor projects to work on for a few days, maybe a week if the weather lady is correct ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Tanner

Lou Currier said:


> Nope, see comment above.
> 
> I also did a Gnome demo... We have demos at our regular club meeting once a month and also later in the month we do lunch and turn where we do domos along with mentoring.
> 
> View attachment 234256 View attachment 234257


Wish I could have been there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JonathanH

DLJeffs said:


> if the weather lady is correct ...
> 
> View attachment 234267




Psssst.......the news is in. She is not being honest, she doesn't know what the weather will be like either but she sells it well enough that you keep tuning back in to hear her next forecast.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

JonathanH said:


> Psssst.......the news is in. She is not being honest, she doesn't know what the weather will be like either but she sells it well enough that you keep tuning back in to hear her next forecast.


It doesn't hurt she's kind of cute too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've been cleaning and organizing in my shop the last few days, getting ready to pull the plug on full time retail at the end of this year so trying to get everything set up for a last retail push and make space to store some stuff we won't be using much going forward.....

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## SENC

DLJeffs said:


> It doesn't hurt she's kind of cute too.


Pics or it isn't true.

Oh wait, we're only supposed to ask that about tools, wood, and projects, aren't we?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Greenacres2

SENC said:


> Pics or it isn't true.
> 
> Oh wait, we're only supposed to ask that about tools, wood, and projects, aren't we?


Could be considered a project of sorts…just sayin’.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## scootac

Saw a utube video about ebonizing wood.....never heard of it. Mixed up some brew last week and tried it out today on a piece of oak.
Before.....


Black tea applied....



Fe Acetate applied.....



More tea on top....



I like it!
Now.....what do I make to apply it to?
Will have to see how it looks on maple too.

Reactions: Like 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc

When your kid looses part of his tree stand.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice job cutting that beam with a hand saw.


----------



## DLJeffs

I just about gased myself out of the garage today. My little bottle of thin CA glue was leaking a little, from up near that spout thing they include. I put it on the bed of my lathe the last time I used it. Today, I was going to put it back on my work bench and it was stuck. I wiggled it, thinking it would pop lose, but the bottom of the little bottle cracked up and CA glue flowed out all over. Grabbed a rag, stopped it from going everywhere, got it all over my hand. Fortunately didn't glue my hand to anything. But the worst was the fumes - man, they're nasty. Had to open the garage door even though it's 31 degrees outside. But I did make some progress. Got another fly box cut out and ready for hinges. My wife said I needed to make little trays for those two myrtle boxes so I made the trays from some red cedar I had and made the support rails and glued them in. Now I need to buy more thin CA glue.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Nature Man

DLJeffs said:


> I just about gased myself out of the garage today. My little bottle of thin CA glue was leaking a little, from up near that spout thing they include. I put it on the bed of my lathe the last time I used it. Today, I was going to put it back on my work bench and it was stuck. I wiggled it, thinking it would pop lose, but the bottom of the little bottle cracked up and CA glue flowed out all over. Grabbed a rag, stopped it from going everywhere, got it all over my hand. Fortunately didn't glue my hand to anything. But the worst was the fumes - man, they're nasty. Had to open the garage door even though it's 31 degrees outside. But I did make some progress. Got another fly box cut out and ready for hinges. My wife said I needed to make little trays for those two myrtle boxes so I made the trays from some red cedar I had and made the support rails and glued them in. Now I need to buy more thin CA glue.


Definitely toxic! Sounds like you made a quick recovery though. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

@DLJeffs - If you want to avoid the CA fumes, I strongly recommend BSI SuperGold (thin) and SuperGold+ (medium). https://bsi-inc.com/hobby/super_gold.html

My original CA of choice was Satellite City. That was until I became allergic to it. I now use the ones I mentioned from BSI as they are odorless CA's with no fumes. I can use them without any allergic reaction.

Even if I could use all the other CA's, I'd still use this BSI stuff. It's good stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Lou Currier

DLJeffs said:


> I just about gased myself out of the garage today. My little bottle of thin CA glue was leaking a little, from up near that spout thing they include. I put it on the bed of my lathe the last time I used it. Today, I was going to put it back on my work bench and it was stuck. I wiggled it, thinking it would pop lose, but the bottom of the little bottle cracked up and CA glue flowed out all over. Grabbed a rag, stopped it from going everywhere, got it all over my hand. Fortunately didn't glue my hand to anything. But the worst was the fumes - man, they're nasty. Had to open the garage door even though it's 31 degrees outside. But I did make some progress. Got another fly box cut out and ready for hinges. My wife said I needed to make little trays for those two myrtle boxes so I made the trays from some red cedar I had and made the support rails and glued them in. Now I need to buy more thin CA glue.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DLJeffs

Sprung said:


> @DLJeffs - If you want to avoid the CA fumes, I strongly recommend BSI SuperGold (thin) and SuperGold+ (medium). https://bsi-inc.com/hobby/super_gold.html
> 
> My original CA of choice was Satellite City. That was until I became allergic to it. I now use the ones I mentioned from BSI as they are odorless CA's with no fumes. I can use them without any allergic reaction.
> 
> Even if I could use all the other CA's, I'd still use this BSI stuff. It's good stuff.


Thanks Matt, I'll definitely look into that brand. The Lowes and Home Depot stores here don't carry a very good selection of glues (other than Titebond) so I'll probably have to order some from somewhere.

I think I use Bob Smith 20 min Finish Cure epoxy on those poppers I made. Have to check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

DLJeffs said:


> Thanks Matt, I'll definitely look into that brand. The Lowes and Home Depot stores here don't carry a very good selection of glues (other than Titebond) so I'll probably have to order some from somewhere.
> 
> I think I use Bob Smith 20 min Finish Cure epoxy on those poppers I made. Have to check.



From what I've read, you might be able to find it in some small, mom and pop type hobby shops - it is foam safe. But I've always ordered it online. I usually order it from Turner's Warehouse. I use their Insta Set CA Accelerator as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

As I continue to unpack boxes and try to think of long term organization, I am building a small cabinet for my pen turning parts cases. 

Didn’t get the shelves or back finished, but am close. Fun making sawdust and using tools. Used my new Bosch Colt palm router for the dados and assembled the sides using pocket holes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> As I continue to unpack boxes and try to think of long term organization, I am building a small cabinet for my pen turning parts cases.
> 
> Didn’t get the shelves or back finished, but am close. Fun making sawdust and using tools. Used my new Bosch Colt palm router for the dados and assembled the sides using pocket holes.
> 
> View attachment 234481
> 
> View attachment 234482


Great that you are finally getting underway! Getting organized seems to be half the battle! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> As I continue to unpack boxes and try to think of long term organization, I am building a small cabinet for my pen turning parts cases.
> 
> Didn’t get the shelves or back finished, but am close. Fun making sawdust and using tools. Used my new Bosch Colt palm router for the dados and assembled the sides using pocket holes.
> 
> View attachment 234481
> 
> View attachment 234482


Are you going to leave some of the shelves loose so that you can adjust them to reflect inventory with time or will they all be fastened in?


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Nice job cutting that beam with a hand saw.


Must be a young'n

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> As I continue to unpack boxes and try to think of long term organization, I am building a small cabinet for my pen turning parts cases.
> 
> Didn’t get the shelves or back finished, but am close. Fun making sawdust and using tools. Used my new Bosch Colt palm router for the dados and assembled the sides using pocket holes.
> 
> View attachment 234481
> 
> View attachment 234482


Must be an AF guy - too organized! You must gots lots of pen parts!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Are you going to leave some of the shelves loose so that you can adjust them to reflect inventory with time or will they all be fastened in?


yep. I have some smaller boxes as well. Should have pulled those out and seen how they would fit in a similar space.......my luck they won't fit worth anything. Oh well..........it kept me off the street for the most part yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Refer to “What’s in the mail” thread…..I had to take a few minutes out and rough one out. I want to turn some project handles for pizza cutters, bottle openers, etc. But I just had to look at one of these and am blown away.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Wait a minute .... those blanks you posted a photo of in the "What's In the Mail" thread turned into that???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Wait a minute .... those blanks you posted a photo of in the "What's In the Mail" thread turned into that???


Took the gamble…..just enough color and grain showing in enough of them in the bin I was searching through I believed in Christmas magic. when I callled to order the additional ones (the picture) I said a variety.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## trc65

Made a few of these, and a few other pieces for another prototype for Christmas gifts.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Made a few of these, and a few other pieces for another prototype for Christmas gifts.
> 
> View attachment 234571


Tim, would you mind doing more of a side shot? I like them, just want to get a better perspective on them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trc65

They are spheroids with a hole drilled in them. More will be revealed later.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> They are spheroids with a hole drilled in them. More will be revealed later.
> 
> View attachment 234575


This is what I thought. Just wanted to make sure I was seeing them correc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

And that questionable piece of walnut lives to serve another day.

No, I did not keep it simple, but after being away from the lathe for so long, I had fun. Overcame a bit of a design flaw on my part. Again, nice to figure out the solution. Horrible pictures I am afraid….will see in a moment.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

Finished the prototype. The woods don't match, but they will for the final pieces. Think I need to change the shape of the feet to make them a little more cartoonish.

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Finished the prototype. The woods don't match, but they will for the final pieces. Think I need to change the shape of the feet to make them a little more cartoonish.
> 
> View attachment 234669View attachment 234670


i think they will work….lI am getting that clown feeling on the back of my neck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

It's Cheech Wizard!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

DLJeffs said:


> It's Cheech Wizard!!View attachment 234675


Somebody has found the eggnog early!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> It's Cheech Wizard!!View attachment 234675


Omg, I haven't seen that since the 70's, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Just a simple bottle opener finished up.

Bolivian rosewood was on the label.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, something started this morning…..some itching, etc………I think I am allergic to Bolivian rosewood……wow, ugly, irritated skin around where my shirt collar was a little open. Hmmmmmm. 2 more pieces may end up being sent to one of y’all.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That sucks Gary. What size pieces and what would you want for them?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Well, something started this morning…..some itching, etc………I think I am allergic to Bolivian rosewood……wow, ugly, irritated skin around where my shirt collar was a little open. Hmmmmmm. 2 more pieces may end up being sent to one of y’all.


Rub the red areas with Dawn dish soap, non scented, original. Wait 5 minutes. It should tingle and even might burn a little. Then hop in the shower and rinse with warm water, not hot. This will pull a lot of the oils from your skin and slow the rash from spreading. A 'benedril' might help, but for some causes the rash to spread. If the 'benny' helps you with poison ivy it will likely help with this. If at any time you feel swelling in the neck, throat or tongue, get to the ER.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Rub the red areas with Dawn dish soap, non scented, original. Wait 5 minutes. It should tingle and even might burn a little. Then hop in the shower and rinse with warm water, not hot. This will pull a lot of the oils from your skin and slow the rash from spreading. A 'benedril' might help, but for some causes the rash to spread. If the 'benny' helps you with poison ivy it will likely help with this. If at any time you feel swelling in the neck, throat or tongue, get to the ER.


Yep, taking Benadryl….and a few ointments. The Dawn idea makes a lot of sense. Thank you.


----------



## Gdurfey

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That sucks Gary. What size pieces and what would you want for them?


I started roughing the second one…just one end. They are about 1.5 square by 6 long. Handle sized, game call. One of those deals where I bought a few on sale at Woodcraft. I had the intentions of making a set of utensils such as the pizza cutter and server.

Eric, if I am not breaking any rules…….. well, it …..let me start this way. Part of this move the last few months has had some real bright spots. Some of those has been moving around these flat rate boxes of wood that I have gotten from incredible folks on Wood Barter. Eric, there is more than one from you. I am very serious about trying to keep all the wood I use labeled as to what it is and who it came from. As I start getting more serious now, I am going to try to keep that going.

The reason I said this, Eric, they are yours. You have sent so many peanuts in all of those boxes, this is just a very small thank you.

Besides, I am trying to influence a moderator….never know when I will need to be bailed out of forum jail.

V/R
Garry

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 6


----------



## Jonkou

Been recovering from surgery and finally got back in the shop for awhile today. Got them turned and had enough, will sand and finish next time.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Nature Man

Always a real pleasure to see the progress you make in your shop! Hope the surgery was minor! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Jolie0708

I've been making salt cellars from some of the wood I got on this site. Been away for a bit, stoopid health issues. Just now started feeling like doing a few things. 































































￼



























￼



























































































I've missed yall!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad your feeling better and back with us!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good to see you back @Jolie0708

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Welcome back. Hope the health issues are at bay for now...


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> Finished the prototype. The woods don't match, but they will for the final pieces. Think I need to change the shape of the feet to make them a little more cartoonish.
> 
> View attachment 234669View attachment 234670


They look pretty funny to me. Actually, they look great to me. Interested to see what changes you would like in the feet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scootac

William Tanner said:


> They look pretty funny to me. Actually, they look great to me. Interested to see what changes you would like in the feet.


Maybe a nice upward curl at the end....elf feet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jolie0708

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Welcome back. Hope the health issues are at bay for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are ongoing but more manageable. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

William Tanner said:


> They look pretty funny to me. Actually, they look great to me. Interested to see what changes you would like in the feet.


They ended up not being too much different from the prototype. Was thinking about having a much wider front of the foot and maybe three toes per foot. Making 10 of these though with toes would have been too time consuming. 60 toes are just too much! 


scootac said:


> Maybe a nice upward curl at the end....elf feet!


That's a good idea, but as above, 20 feet with elf curls - I might finish that by next Christmas... 

You'll see with the final product that there are lots of different things you can do with these to give them different "attitudes".


----------



## Nature Man

Jolie0708 said:


> I've been making salt cellars from some of the wood I got on this site. Been away for a bit, stoopid health issues. Just now started feeling like doing a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've missed yall!
> 
> View attachment 234827
> 
> View attachment 234828


Great to have you back! A couple of your pictures did not come through. I need to make some of these! Chuck


----------



## William Tanner

Th;ought for years about making feet or shoes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scootac

Took a chainsaw to a big hunk of maple that I've had for ~6 yrs laying outside. Got 3 pcs so far that will cut up further.....maybe enough for 6-7 bowls. Solid inside, but not seeing much spalting.
Have another chunk of maple, then a good bit of walnut to process. Cool enough to cut now without sweating like an idiot!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou

Got this batch from yesterday sanded and first coat of oil.

Typical sanding setup





Hand sand starting with 180 and go to 600 grit





Givin them and me a rest before oiling





Put the oil on heavy and let it soak adding more to dry spots for 30 min





Wipe off the excess





On the drying rack, will check on them and wipe the weepers for the next few hours

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jonkou said:


> Got this batch from yesterday sanded and first coat of oil.
> 
> Typical sanding setup
> 
> View attachment 234839
> 
> Hand sand starting with 180 and go to 600 grit
> 
> View attachment 234841
> 
> Givin them and me a rest before oiling
> 
> View attachment 234842
> 
> Put the oil on heavy and let it soak adding more to dry spots for 30 min
> 
> View attachment 234843
> 
> Wipe off the excess
> 
> View attachment 234845
> 
> On the drying rack, will check on them and wipe the weepers for the next few hours
> 
> View attachment 234846


Ya, looks like a Nightwish I've had.....Beautiful...


----------



## Nature Man

scootac said:


> Took a chainsaw to a big hunk of maple that I've had for ~6 yrs laying outside. Got 3 pcs so far that will cut up further.....maybe enough for 6-7 bowls. Solid inside, but not seeing much spalting.
> Have another chunk of maple, then a good bit of walnut to process. Cool enough to cut now without sweating like an idiot!


Pictures?


----------



## DLJeffs

trc65 said:


> They ended up not being too much different from the prototype. Was thinking about having a much wider front of the foot and maybe three toes per foot. Making 10 of these though with toes would have been too time consuming. 60 toes are just too much!
> 
> That's a good idea, but as above, 20 feet with elf curls - I might finish that by next Christmas...
> 
> You'll see with the final product that there are lots of different things you can do with these to give them different "attitudes".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## scootac

Nature Man said:


> Pictures?


A few from this morning.....







All walnut today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

scootac said:


> A few from this morning.....
> View attachment 234862View attachment 234863View attachment 234864
> All walnut today.


Tomorrow would not work out as well, snow time like the present.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scootac

Mr. Peet said:


> Tomorrow would not work out as well, snow time like the present.


That was an incentive! 
Work outside when it's nice...inside when it's not.
Got more done this afternoon, found a piece of hickory in the pile too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JonLanier

I was going to make a few Jr. Gents today. My wife asked me to go to the grocery store first. So, I thought, well, might as well grab my kerosene can and fill it up to... a little out of the way, but get them all done. Also, realized I have no white spray paint for the tubes. Got the grocery items... went to get kerosene only to realize I forgot my can after I got there. Got my spray paint, my wife called and says she wants another item from a specialty store in another town. Finally got it all, home at supper time, and completely forgot to go back and get the kerosene so I can heat the shop. I'll start all over tomorrow... that's what I didn't get to do in my shop today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 4


----------



## JonathanH

JonLanier said:


> I was going to make a few Jr. Gents today. My wife asked me to go to the grocery store first. So, I thought, well, might as well grab my kerosene can and fill it up to... a little out of the way, but get them all done. Also, realized I have no white spray paint for the tubes. Got the grocery items... went to get kerosene only to realize I forgot my can after I got there. Got my spray paint, my wife called and says she wants another item from a specialty store in another town. Finally got it all, home at supper time, and completely forgot to go back and get the kerosene so I can heat the shop. I'll start all over tomorrow... that's what I didn't get to do in my shop today.


Notes from real life right here. Had many days progress in a similar manner. Time passes with lots of busy tasks and before you know it the day is over. Better luck tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DLJeffs

JonathanH said:


> Notes from real life right here. Had many days progress in a similar manner. Time passes with lots of busy tasks and before you know it the day is over. Better luck tomorrow!


Yup, been there. Don't ya' just hate it when it happens and you think 'Crap. I was just there ....'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Hey, he remembered where he was going and knew what he was supposed to get. that is 2 out of 3!!! I would take that average!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jonkou

Turned two more today and got all of them oiled. Reminder to properly dispose of spontaneous combustible waste.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Gorgeous

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum

Been working on next year's firewood this week but wet snow drove me inside today. I always give away some bottle stoppers at Christmas so I got a few started. Also made a cartridge in a bare tree to decorate the shop

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## scootac

sprucegum said:


> Been working on next year's firewood this week but wet snow drove me inside today. I always give away some bottle stoppers at Christmas so I got a few started. Also made a cartridge in a bare tree to decorate the shop View attachment 234967


Charlie Brown approves.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JonLanier

Well, I roughed out a bowl today. I wasn't going to do anything in the shop... yet, I found myself in there. I'll bag it tomorrow when the wax dries.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Milled up some scrap wood, I think I'll build a box out of this junk and paint it. Stoopid wrinkles from moving here. Sanded to 120 and stacked for size.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> Milled up some scrap wood, I think I'll build a box out of this junk and paint it. Stoopid wrinkles from moving here. Sanded to 120 and stacked for size.
> 
> View attachment 235362


New game - how many of Kenbo's lighters will fit in the wrinkly box? I got 240.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65

Before I make a guess, I want to know what joinery is going to be used!

I think you are a little low with your guess of 240, I'll go with 261.


----------



## DLJeffs

Does the winner get some of that wood?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

trc65 said:


> Before I make a guess, I want to know what joinery is going to be used!
> 
> I think you are a little low with your guess of 240, I'll go with 261.


I think locking miter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DLJeffs said:


> Does the winner get some of that wood?


Nope!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

That was quick……

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nope!


Cause the winner gets the box, right?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nope!


Who asked you? There was a chance I'd catch him in a moment of weakness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DLJeffs said:


> Who asked you? There was a chance I'd catch him in a moment of weakness.


Um... you did... with my ck there are no moment of weaknesses.


----------



## DLJeffs

Blah ha hah hah... speaking of moments of weakness! For some reason I thought Tim had posted the original box with the contest of guessing how many lighters would fit in it. So you're absolutely right, I did ask you. I still think you should give it some more consideration and pony up some of that wood.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DLJeffs said:


> Blah ha hah hah... speaking of moments of weakness! For some reason I thought Tim had posted the original box with the contest of guessing how many lighters would fit in it. So you're absolutely right, I did ask you. I still think you should give it some more consideration and pony up some of that wood.


I can't get rid of any, I'm almost out of ck. Just look at it, I'm down to just a few tiny scraps.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

You're a mean mean man. But hey, I like the red censor bars over the 4 pieces of wood in the first picture. It's like those black bars they used to put over people's eyes so no one would recognize them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I just want this one little piece

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I just want this one little piece

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 235404

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JonLanier

*A Couple Rough Outs Today*

Ambrosia Maple - bagged and tagged.
I'm always amazed at how much wood curls come off of one blank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

JonLanier said:


> *A Couple Rough Outs Today*
> 
> Ambrosia Maple - bagged and tagged.
> I'm always amazed at how much wood curls come off of one blank.
> 
> View attachment 235416
> 
> View attachment 235417
> 
> View attachment 235418
> 
> View attachment 235419
> 
> View attachment 235420
> 
> View attachment 235421


Seems like there ought to be a market for all those nice shavings. Christmas manger builders? Audobon duck nest constructors? Rabbit and chicken hutches?


----------



## JonLanier

DLJeffs said:


> Seems like there ought to be a market for all those nice shavings. Christmas manger builders? Audobon duck nest constructors? Rabbit and chicken hutches?


I let them dry out and bag them. Give them to people who do a lot of fires. I'll also, bag them up in a used-up paper bag. meltdown used-up candles and drip them over in the bag, fold down the bag really tight, and you've got a great fire starter.

I try not to let them go to waste.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> Seems like there ought to be a market for all those nice shavings. Christmas manger builders? Audobon duck nest constructors? Rabbit and chicken hutches?


I have been known to run rabbit hutch and chick brooder liners and fill with a layer of anything but walnut or stabilized. I would strongly recommend no sumacs or other potentially irritating woods.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jonkou

Turned a few more and first coat of oil today… maple burl, cherry and dyed maple.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JonLanier

Upside down they look like mushrooms.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I made a few dowels today.







................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Nubsnstubs said:


> I made a few dowels today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235496
> 
> ................. Jerry (in Tucson)


Never seen such beautiful dowels! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## scootac

Nubsnstubs said:


> I made a few dowels today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235496
> 
> ................. Jerry (in Tucson)


For any particular purpose?
Cause I know what I'd be using them for!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Nubsnstubs what type of wood are those made from?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

scootac said:


> For any particular purpose?
> Cause I know what I'd be using them for!


Yep. I'm making 3 Olive bowls I cored from one piece. Olive is not woodturner friendly. There is always something you need to do to make a good stable form. 

I use a Veritas 3/8 Dowel Maker. A 14" dowel takes about 1 minute from mounting to removing the finished dowel. 

So any and all cracks will have home made Olive dowels spanning the gaps or cracks after I take the sides down to 3/8" - 1/2" thick. Drill a 3/8" hole across the gap or crack, insert dowel using whatever glue I feel like using. CA or TB 3. I try not to get glue residue in the cracks as you don't know if there will be a big glue spot left when finished. 

I'll post a few picture tomorrow when I take some and post what the bowls look like. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Dem are purdier than the ones I got!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Worked on a couple hollow forms. The first is a little Amur maple burl, about 4" tall. It's in a bag now and drying.









The next is a little silver maple form that I'm just finishing up shaping. This one's going to be interesting to hollow. Lots of rot and open spaces but I think there is enough meat there to hold it together.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JonLanier

A friend brought over a two foot log of Ash. It had been sitting for three years. Wondered if I could use it. Well, it was punky stuff. I was able to manage two blanks out of it. So soft I couldn't use a worm screw and had to use a face plate. I've not use a face plate in years. Decided they needed roughed out right away. The second one has a good size knot in it... don't know if that one will survive.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nature Man

Those are going to look really nice when you get back to them. Please post pics when you finish them. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nice to have friends bring you their firewood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Those are gonna be purdy, real purdy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonLanier

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice to have friends bring you their firewood.


Just had these walnut slabs dropped off by another guy in the church about an hour ago. Said they'd been sitting around for 10 years and I could have them. At least 30" X 30"

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man

Bonanza!!! You have incredible friends! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Recently visited my brother and he broke out his new crib board for a game. It looked like a dollar store plywood knockoff. Being a self respectful woodworker I was embarrassed to have such a shameful wood product in the family so... CK top and mahogany box. Still needs finish but the build is done.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

Don Ratcliff said:


> Recently visited my brother and he broke out his new crib board for a game. It looked like a dollar store plywood knockoff. Being a self respectful woodworker I was embarrassed to have such a shameful wood product in the family so... CK top and mahogany box. Still needs finish but the build is done.
> 
> View attachment 235570
> 
> View attachment 235571


Awesome for just throwing it together! Hard to tell from pic, what is the inlay? Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Nature Man said:


> Awesome for just throwing it together! Hard to tell from pic, what is the inlay? Chuck


Dyed poplar sheets. 2 gray, 3 blue, 2 gray stacked and glued.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Finally unpacked the new compound miter saw. Very cool looking, can’t wait to use it. Already thinking about upgrading the blade. Didn’t think it would sit in a box for a year!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Finally unpacked the new compound miter saw. Very cool looking, can’t wait to use it. Already thinking about upgrading the blade. Didn’t think it would sit in a box for a year!!!
> 
> View attachment 235636


Congrats! Looking forward to hearing a review on your new saw! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I finally got some shop time today, mostly just cleaning up and putting stuff away.
The workbench and outfeed tables where covered with stuff, got it all put away.
I really haven't been in the shop much over the last year, (work sucks) and I noticed some very light surface rust on the table saw, so it was time to buff that off with an ultra fine scotchbrite pad and then give it a coat of paste wax.



All done. I use minwax pastewax for machine tables and ways as I find it to be harder and longer lasting than Johnson and Johnson paste wax. But it's a bitch to buff off, so I use a turtlwax buffer to help with that.



Then I noticed the dust collector drum was almost full so I emptied that so that when I actually get some time to make something the dust collector will be ready



Then I scrounged up some 3/4" round bar to make some cutting tools for the newly aquired hollowing rig.



Now I need to machine the end for a carbide cutter and figure out what I'm gonna do for a handle. @Courtland its a start.



Then I got my ebike back in the shop so I can do some work on it before spring. You can see a fender on the shop stool, thats what I'll be working on. I never liked the fenders on the bike, they look nice but dont work well to keep the crud off the bike or me so its time to fix that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

@woodtickgreg Give the hollowing bar a try without a handle. I've never used mine with one. I just let the bar extend a couple inches behind the swivel holder and grip the swivel head when hollowing. You really don't need much leverage, and to me, a long handle just gets in the way.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> I use minwax pastewax for machine tables and ways as I find it to be harder and longer lasting than Johnson and Johnson paste wax.


Maybe I’ve been under a rock, but I just learned that SC Johnson Paste Wax, something that has probably been in every home for 75-100 years, was discontinued at the end of 2021. You can still find a few cans - on eBay if you have $75 burning a hole in your pocket. There was one can available for $35, but it wasn’t full.

Learned this because I too was cleaning and waxing table saw top and lathe ways and my can is almost empty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

trc65 said:


> @woodtickgreg Give the hollowing bar a try without a handle. I've never used mine with one. I just let the bar extend a couple inches behind the swivel holder and grip the swivel head when hollowing. You really don't need much leverage, and to me, a long handle just gets in the way.


Interesting.........I could actually just cut the round bar a little longer for kind of a mini handle.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> Maybe I’ve been under a rock, but I just learned that SC Johnson Paste Wax, something that has probably been in every home for 75-100 years, was discontinued at the end of 2021. You can still find a few cans - on eBay if you have $75 burning a hole in your pocket. There was one can available for $35, but it wasn’t full.
> 
> Learned this because I too was cleaning and waxing table saw top and lathe ways and my can is almost empty.


I did not know that, lol. Guess my can is worth something, lol. I find the SC Johnson stuff to be softer even in the can, must be more solvent in it.


----------



## trc65

woodtickgreg said:


> Interesting.........I could actually just cut the round bar a little longer for kind of a mini handle.


Give that a try, I would guess most people use a handle, but for me, I think it gives me a better feel for what is happening. If I ever wanted one, would probably make it only 6" long or so, just enough to wrap my hand around.


----------



## trc65

Tom Smart said:


> Maybe I’ve been under a rock, but I just learned that SC Johnson Paste Wax, something that has probably been in every home for 75-100 years, was discontinued at the end of 2021. You can still find a few cans - on eBay if you have $75 burning a hole in your pocket. There was one can available for $35, but it wasn’t full.
> 
> Learned this because I too was cleaning and waxing table saw top and lathe ways and my can is almost empty.


Didn't know that either. 

FYI, got an unopened (NOS) can sitting in my shop that I bought a while ago and haven't needed yet. I'm not greedy, so bidding will start at $50...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart

trc65 said:


> Didn't know that either.
> 
> FYI, got an unopened (NOS) can sitting in my shop that I bought a while ago and haven't needed yet. I'm not greedy, so bidding will start at $50...


And you’d get it on eBay.


----------



## Sprung

Tom Smart said:


> Maybe I’ve been under a rock, but I just learned that SC Johnson Paste Wax, something that has probably been in every home for 75-100 years, was discontinued at the end of 2021. You can still find a few cans - on eBay if you have $75 burning a hole in your pocket. There was one can available for $35, but it wasn’t full.
> 
> Learned this because I too was cleaning and waxing table saw top and lathe ways and my can is almost empty.



Nooooo!!!!!!! If I'd have known they were discontinuing it, I'd have bought a couple/few cans... I've got about 1/2 a can left right now.


----------



## Tom Smart

Sprung said:


> If I'd have known they were discontinuing it, I'd have bought a couple/few cans...


Ditto


----------



## JonathanH

We just got home from spending a couple of days in East Texas with friends. My buddy set aside a crotch section of a tree he was cutting up for firewood. Oak, Red Oak I believe, and dead for at least 2 full years. I put it on the lathe this afternoon and found all kind of character in it. 

Finished with 1 coat of Tried & True so far.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good looking bown Jonathan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Wonderful looking bowl!


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday I finished up the lathe restoration I posted a thread on. I also finished up a bar top for a friend. I was in charge of getting it all glued up and cut to length. He's in charge of finishing it and figuring out how to compensate for the awful twist a few of the old boards he brought me had in it when they put it in place. I had to reinforce one of the glue joints with pocket screws, otherwise the twist in a couple of the boards was going to pull the glue joint apart. It'll be a nice looking bar top and I did what he asked me to do - and I gave him a hard time for the crap boards he brought me, lol.

I got to spend nearly all of today in the shop. Today was a cleaning and maintenance day. Had some metal items for scrap taking up a bunch of space, so made a listing, offering it free for anyone who would come pick it up. Within 30 minutes of posting it, had someone on their way to pick it up. Got stuff put away and organized in the shop. Cleaned up. Waxed cast iron surfaces of my machines. Put new blades in the planer and rotated the carbide cutters on the jointer head. Have a few things I need to move to the shed later this week; for example, no need to keep the H frame press my dad passed on to me in the shop when it's something I won't use but on occasion.

No woodworking got done today, but right now the shop is ready to go for whatever project I want to start next. It feels good to have the shop ready to go whenever I'm able to get out there again to get into a project.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I did a similar thing Matt, it does feel good doesn't it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

JonathanH said:


> We just got home from spending a couple of days in East Texas with friends. My buddy set aside a crotch section of a tree he was cutting up for firewood. Oak, Red Oak I believe, and dead for at least 2 full years. I put it on the lathe this afternoon and found all kind of character in it.
> 
> Finished with 1 coat of Tried & True so far.
> 
> View attachment 235672
> 
> View attachment 235673
> 
> View attachment 235674


Pretty wood! Looks like you have at least one serious crack in it, unfortunately. Chuck


----------



## JonathanH

Nature Man said:


> Pretty wood! Looks like you have at least one serious crack in it, unfortunately. Chuck


That crack on the rim is the only one. It blew a chunk out during turning which shortened the bowl by at least an inch. I elected to leave a small part vs making the bowl into a saucer. It seems solid. Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Cutting a spacer for the box glue up I caught the tip of my finger and half of my nail on the table saw. Wrapped it up with bleed stop and finished the glue up. Went inside and told her I might need stitches and after she was done freaking out said "YOU NEED THE SAW THAT STOPS WHEN IT HITS A HOTDOG" While I don't recommend sticking your finger in the blade, I do like the prize at the end of that mistake. Excuse me while I pick out my new sawstop cabinet saw with built in router table...



Doc said no stitches because the nail will not grow back correctly.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Tom Smart

Don Ratcliff said:


> Cutting a spacer for the box glue up I caught the tip of my finger ane half of my nail on the table saw. Wrapped it up with bleed stop and finished the glue up. Went inside and told her I might need stitches and after she was done freaking out said "YOU NEED THE SAW THAT STOPS WHEN IT HITS A HOTDOG" While I don't recommend sticking your finger in the blade, I do like the prize at the end of that mistake. Excuse me while I pick out my new sawstop cabinet saw with built in router table...
> 
> 
> 
> Doc said no stitches because the nail will not grow back correctly.


You was lucky x 2. Kept your digits and get a new saw.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## trc65

Hit 64° this afternoon so went out and cut a piece of hackberry and threw it on the lathe. About 8" x 12".





Got some nice spalting, and got it about 2 hours before it turned really punky and tough to turn.  More tearout than I'd like while shaping it, but will be able to get rid of most of it with tools rather than sandpaper.

These two pictures give you an idea of where I'm going with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

trc65 said:


> Hit 64° this afternoon so went out and cut a piece of hackberry and threw it on the lathe. About 8" x 12".
> 
> View attachment 235730
> 
> Got some nice spalting, and got it about 2 hours before it turned really punky and tough to turn.  More tearout than I'd like while shaping it, but will be able to get rid of most of it with tools rather than sandpaper.
> 
> These two pictures give you an idea of where I'm going with it.
> 
> View attachment 235731
> 
> View attachment 235732


Take the base to a point, pin 3 legs to it and add a 5 part lid then dye it purple

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Looking good

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Don Ratcliff said:


> Take the base to a point, pin 3 legs to it and add a 5 part lid then dye it purple


 
Believe it or not, that thought actually occurred to me as I was shaping it. Well, not the purple part (or the legs or lid), but it did pop into my mind the similarity of this shape to your creations.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> Hit 64° this afternoon so went out and cut a piece of hackberry and threw it on the lathe. About 8" x 12".
> 
> View attachment 235730
> 
> Got some nice spalting, and got it about 2 hours before it turned really punky and tough to turn.  More tearout than I'd like while shaping it, but will be able to get rid of most of it with tools rather than sandpaper.
> 
> These two pictures give you an idea of where I'm going with it.
> 
> View attachment 235731
> 
> View attachment 235732


Beautiful spalting and shapely! Be sure to post finished photo. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

trc65 said:


> Believe it or not, that thought actually occurred to me as I was shaping it. Well, not the purple part (or the legs or lid), but it did pop into my mind the similarity of this shape to your creations.


Why not go for it? Transparent dye from Michael's of your choice or clear coat. Push yourself, you are half way there now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

I've got about 5' of this hackberry log to go yet and am seriously considering it for some of the rest of it.

I chuckled to myself after your first comment suggesting it, but my mind instantly went towards thinking about variations on your theme. Got plans for the current one, but I think it's time to start sketching some ideas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## William Tanner

If I had two pieces of this wood, one would get a light coat of blue Chestnut dye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

trc65 said:


> I've got about 5' of this hackberry log to go yet and am seriously considering it for some of the rest of it.
> 
> I chuckled to myself after your first comment suggesting it, but my mind instantly went towards thinking about variations on your theme. Got plans for the current one, but I think it's time to start sketching some ideas.


Can't wait to see what you make. I'm sure you will make one that is even better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I gave this little compressor to my wife's father since his was super slow.



The little blue beast lasted nearly 20 years before the rings let loose. Saw wear on the piston arm where it mounts to the camshaft as well. So decided to scrap her. As I was going, thought maybe I'd salvage some.

Removed the motor, thought about putting a steel valve stem on the tank safety valve, then realized it would take a longer time to fill and I'd have to hold the lines. So then I tried putting a quick connect fitting on the brass tank safety valve. Thread looked the same but the safety valve was a 1/16th larger in diameter.




Pulled the tank safety valve and inserted a hose adapter, and a then a smaller male to female reducer, then another quick connect.







So I used what was lying around in the shop, thus the 3/8 NPT coupling. I then combined a 3/8ths with a 1/4 to make a double male fitting seen below, for quick tank filling.



I now have another 8 gallons of air capacity to go with my 13 gallon unit. Has both 1/4 & 3/8ths line capability. All my stuff is 1/4 NPT, but adds flexibility. This added capacity might help when painting as well. Biggest reason, now I can wheel it versus carrying the other "portable"air tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Can't beat portable storage, especially if you can wheel instead of carry it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Now all you have to do is wait until the price of air goes up and you'll be set.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Moved some projects forward a bit. Made the peg holder for the crib board, got lid glued into the koa box, made SHMBO some frames for her art and put finish on a bunch of stuff. Best part is no blood was spilled today.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Don Ratcliff said:


> Best part is no blood was spilled today.


That is good news. 
But there may be when SHMBO gets a whiff of the hot dog saw prices.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## scootac

Don Ratcliff said:


> .. . . Best part is no blood was spilled today.


Is that unusual??


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tom Smart said:


> That is good news.
> But there may be when SHMBO gets a whiff of the hot dog saw prices.


She did already and it will get ordered after recovery. Having shoulder surgery on the 12th so it will be here after recovery from that.


scootac said:


> Is that unusual??


Lately... I've been rushing to get stuff done and I've been getting sloppy.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Don Ratcliff said:


> Having shoulder surgery on the 12th


Dang, hope that goes well.

(at first I thought you meant recovery from the frying pan across the brain bucket).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tom Smart said:


> Dang, hope that goes well.
> 
> (at first I thought you meant recovery from the frying pan across the brain bucket).


Nope, the franchise sales have been going very well. She has sold 125 so far so the saw is worth the investment. She told me to look at a wide belt sander so I can make resin tables. Going to need a bigger shop.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## scootac

What did I do?
I finished a little shelf for some lathe tools and mounted it almost within arms' length of the lathe.
Changed blades on bandsaw and made a few adjustments to it.
Then.....was using my grinder....and noticed a bit of 'blue-ish air' emanating from it while grinding a piece of metal....whut the....? So thought maybe just smoke from the paint??? Turned it back on....not grinding anything.....'blue-ish air' re-appears!!!! Well CRAP!!!!!!
Getting late so took it off the stand and set it outside until I can take it apart and have a look. Maybe.....it's just dirt/dust built up in there.....can I be that lucky?

Oh.....I cleaned up a bit and found 5 feet of my bench top!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@Don Ratcliff 
Indeed you are.

For an education on one man shop resin tables https://www.blacktailstudio.com/ .

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tom Smart said:


> @Don Ratcliff
> Indeed you are.
> 
> For an education on one man shop resin tables https://www.blacktailstudio.com/ .


Jason will be here at the end of the month to be ops manager for the wife's business so I'll have help but thank you for the link.


----------



## Tom Smart

Check out his YouTube channel, lots of great information to help reduce the resin learning curve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## scootac

Tom Smart said:


> Check out his YouTube channel, lots of great information to help reduce the resin learning curve.


I've watched his videos....interesting to see what and how he does things. But.....I was surprised at some of the legs he uses. Just plain flat iron bolted on the bottom!!!!
All the work and beauty he puts into the top.....and nothing for the bottom?!?!?
But.....he gets very good money for his pieces so I guess somebody likes it.


----------



## Tom Smart

scootac said:


> I've watched his videos....interesting to see what and how he does things. But.....I was surprised at some of the legs he uses. Just plain flat iron bolted on the bottom!!!!
> All the work and beauty he puts into the top.....and nothing for the bottom?!?!?
> But.....he gets very good money for his pieces so I guess somebody likes it.


I’ve seen him use a variety of legs, both wood and metal. He’s also made walnut legs and sells templates for them.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Tom Smart said:


> I’ve seen him use a variety of legs, both wood and metal. He’s also made walnut legs and sells templates for them.


If you can find his work, Kevin Desplanques out of Colorado and Arizona ( he lives in both states), has some mesmerizing sculpted leg assemblies. He pops up on Facebook and some of his work is on Etsy. Pinterest shows his chairs regularly but without the credit as to who made them.
Usually stack laminated and carved to unusual shapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

My New Years resolution is to finish three projects that have been just sitting. My primary target is a 12” flower vase. A couple of days ago I filled the imperfections with turquoise. Yesterday, I noticed I overlooked as small hole so I treated the spot with shellac. Normally, I tape and then use hot glue as a barrier so the CA doesn’t spread and stain the wood outside of the treated area. The hot glue works great is a little time intensive, especially removing it. Had the idea last night to try using a Tootsie Roll as the barrier. I did a test on a piece of scrap and it worked fine. 

Last time my retirement group got together a guy asked him if I would turn him a fish bat. I had some ash. Washington took part of it and is making a handle for his new Thompson tool. The rest ended of as the fish bat. Will put marine epoxy on it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker

I took a nap.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

Can't believe you wasted a Tootsie roll like that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## JonathanH

trc65 said:


> Can't believe you wasted a Tootsie roll like that!


My first thought as well.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have dentures, tootsie roll be damned!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> I have dentures, tootsie roll be damned!


That is no excuse, Tick. Remove them, eat the Tootsie Roll and then reinstall your dentures. Simple. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Got the box ebony edge banding on and rough sanded. A little DNA for show. Inside of lid has a compass rose. Ck and ck sap wood with resin.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker

trc65 said:


> Can't believe you wasted a Tootsie roll like that!


Some folks have no respect for the sanctity of shop snacks.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## scootac

trc65 said:


> Can't believe you wasted a Tootsie roll like that!


Wasted???
Why???
That blue tape looks fairly clean....peel it off when done and enjoy!
Multi-use Tootsie Roll!!!


I have a big jar of FireballS to enjoy out there.

The candy....NOT the liquid Fireball!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JonathanH

There is. Nothing wrong with the liquid Fireball!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> That is no excuse, Tick. Remove them, eat the Tootsie Roll and then reinstall your dentures. Simple. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


T.M.I.!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## scootac

JonathanH said:


> There is. Nothing wrong with the liquid Fireball!


No, there isn't.
But in the shop....you might end up like Stubby!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC

scootac said:


> Then.....was using my grinder....and noticed a bit of 'blue-ish air' emanating from it while grinding a piece of metal....whut the....? So thought maybe just smoke from the paint??? Turned it back on....not grinding anything.....'blue-ish air' re-appears!!!! Well CRAP!!!!!!
> Getting late so took it off the stand and set it outside until I can take it apart and have a look. Maybe.....it's just dirt/dust built up in there.....can I be that lucky?


I have an old, smaller Baldor I use for polishing that did that to me about 6 months ago. Opened it up and found the capacitor all swole up (and stinky!). Google helped me find a cheap replacement and it was up and running again a couple weeks later. Hope yours will be a simple fix.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac

SENC said:


> I have an old, smaller Baldor I use for polishing that did that to me about 6 months ago. Opened it up and found the capacitor all swole up (and stinky!). Google helped me find a cheap replacement and it was up and running again a couple weeks later. Hope yours will be a simple fix.


Well....I set it on the bench and ran it a few minutes. No smoke. Took the cover off.....blew the dust out....jiggled wires which all seemed tight. Cover back on, turned it on and ran a good 5 minutes. Nothing bad. So.....mounted it back on the stand. Ran it again for 5+ minutes, all good.
So....don't know what went on, but seems good. 
On to other things.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Decided to rehandle an old junk chisel. The handle is oak that was pulled out of the creek bed on my dad's farm. Has a light coat of coconut oil as usual on the handle.
The chisel was originally a plastic handled beater that was floating around the work truck with a loose and split handle. Think, useless. I have been wanting a hand chisel for mortising door jambs and such like for a while now so...
Now to take it back to work with a note that touching it is not the best idea for the 18 year old that I caught tapping my best chisel point first on the concrete porch.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Today I rolled out, errr, in, the barrel.

Family commitments today took me near a place I've been wanting to stop at for a while - a place that sells emptied bourbon/whiskey barrels. For the record, one barrel fits in the back of a Chevy Equinox with not a whole lot of room to spare, lol.

Not sure yet what all of the projects I'll make from this barrel (plus a couple extra barrel heads I bought) will be, but the first one will be to make a table like the one pictured.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker

Sprung said:


> Today I rolled out, errr, in, the barrel.
> 
> Family commitments today took me near a place I've been wanting to stop at for a while - a place that sells emptied bourbon/whiskey barrels. For the record, one barrel fits in the back of a Chevy Equinox with not a whole lot of room to spare, lol.
> 
> Not sure yet what all of the projects I'll make from this barrel (plus a couple extra barrel heads I bought) will be, but the first one will be to make a table like the one pictured.
> 
> View attachment 235999
> 
> View attachment 235998
> 
> View attachment 236000


I like it. Neat looking table. As an aside, most of the casks/barrels you come across are made in Lebanon Missouri at American stave company. Although I believe the name might have changed recently. They buy white oak in staggering amounts.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Today I rolled out, errr, in, the barrel.
> 
> Family commitments today took me near a place I've been wanting to stop at for a while - a place that sells emptied bourbon/whiskey barrels. For the record, one barrel fits in the back of a Chevy Equinox with not a whole lot of room to spare, lol.
> 
> Not sure yet what all of the projects I'll make from this barrel (plus a couple extra barrel heads I bought) will be, but the first one will be to make a table like the one pictured.
> 
> View attachment 235999
> 
> View attachment 235998
> 
> View attachment 236000


And it's from one of my favorite whiskeys!! Do you mind saying what you paid for the barrel?


----------



## CWS

Good day when you can be in the shop!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

But all the Brown-Forman group's barrels are made in Louisville, KY in their own cooperage. Woodford Reserve is included. It is said they also keep $30,000,000 of oak in stock drying and such.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## DLJeffs

I made a fly reel seat from an oak barrel stave that had bourbon in it. Man did that smell nice while I was shaving it down and sanding it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## scootac

DLJeffs said:


> I made a fly reel seat from an oak barrel stave that had bourbon in it. Man did that smell nice while I was shaving it down and sanding it.


You ever turn a piece of sassafrass?
Mmmmmmm wonderful!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Second chisel. 3/4" poplar handle with figure. Came from a tree that my dad and I cut and milled with my CSM.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> And it's from one of my favorite whiskeys!! Do you mind saying what you paid for the barrel?



I paid $150 for it. Yeah, I've occasionally seen barrels offered on FB Marketplace for less, but it's usually someone selling just a few barrels, and you gotta catch it right away. On the other hand, waaaay better pricing than what Woodcraft would offer just a few barrel staves for.



DLJeffs said:


> I made a fly reel seat from an oak barrel stave that had bourbon in it. Man did that smell nice while I was shaving it down and sanding it.



I've done a handful of turnings with bourbon barrel stave wood. Yup, love that smell while working with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

scootac said:


> You ever turn a piece if sassafrass?
> Mmmmmmm wonderful!!!!


Never had but now you have me wondering...


----------



## FLQuacker

Relaxed after a long day in it....Flor de Cana 12 in the Knob Creek tumbler.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I used to enjoy a good cigar from time to time. But years ago I finally beat smoking and quit, hardest thing I ever did. I know that I can never touch it again, I would fall right back down that rabbit hole.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## FLQuacker

Next month is 1 year snuff free...a 40+ year habit. One cigar every few weeks seems to take the edge off ;)

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> Never had but now you have me wondering...


The grain is like a soft oak. The smell is like root beer barrels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I haven’t made one of these for a long while, but someone from a craft fair 2 years ago tracked me down and asked for one. And the wife said “hey I don’t have one of those.” Sapele on the bottom and walnut.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

FLQuacker said:


> Relaxed after a long day in it....Flor de Cana 12 in the Knob Creek tumbler.
> View attachment 236028


Loves me some Flor de Cana but I like to keep mine in the freezer rather than use ice cubes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tonight I took the heads off the barrel.

Oh, my! Does the shop smell wonderful!!!









Seeing the quartersawn rays through the char is really cool.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Finally dove into my flip top ca cabinet. Still can’t get even sides with my circular saw. My next project is a bench/out feed table for my portable table saw. Hope that will help me with the projects that really count!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

